# Official MM300 thread?



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Is there one already?:roll:


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

The Seiko Prospex SBDX001 MM300......the Japanese icon in the dive watch world!
There should be a few photos posted soon, there are quite a few lucky owners here.......if my kid wasn't in college, I'd have one:roll::--d


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Absolutely LOVE my newly acquired SBDX001! I currently only have these 3 photos. Will try to take more when I get a chance.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

The Icon.............Seiko Marine Master :-!























































Cheers
Shannon


----------



## -ana- (Jan 8, 2012)

All-Black MM300 Mod. Sapphire Crystal, Beadblasted, Black PVD coated on watch and full bracelet by IWW b-)


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Near it's natural habitat, the ocean.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Here is mine on different straps...


----------



## raggyboy (Nov 26, 2007)

Here is mine. Will add more pics later.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wait a seond!! How did you get them to split like living cells? Extra water and sunlight?



raggyboy said:


> Here is mine. Will add more pics later.


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

*One of my pictures that Bongo Boy is convinced is a conspiracy to make him spend money, and it is.* :-d


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My MM300 is one Seiko I will never sell:


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!
Just finalized my deal with Mr.Katsu. MM300 is on it's way now from Fukuoka prefecture and now the wait...o|


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

I've decided, as have many others, the MM300 is my GRAIL....

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats!



Dex_Ter said:


> Awesome pics!!!!!!!!!!
> Just finalized my deal with Mr.Katsu. MM300 is on it's way now from Fukuoka prefecture and now the wait...o|


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

My name is Guybrush Threepwood, and I mean to kill you all!!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

timetellinnoob said:


> My name is Guybrush Threepwood, and I mean to kill you all!!


imho you sound more like LeChuck ;-)


----------



## uspopo (May 21, 2007)

Awesome pics everyone! The MM300 is my next grail...

Stan


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here is mine. One of the greats IMHO


----------



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

It's a little (actually a lot) more beat up these days. The clasp is beat to hell, the bracelet a bit scratched, and the bezel is tight....but all in all, still trucking along!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have one too:-d Proud owner of the KING!:-!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

This is probably my grail. But like the real grail, I could never obtain it. =|


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Never say never


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

I said the same thing about never being able to afford one, but look with enough wheeling and dealing now I have one, you can do it also. Never say never.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Meh, I'd have to save up for a while plus sell half/most my meager collection (of 'affordables'). Either that or reeeeeeally come into some money. =) A MM would do me no good if I were living on the streets, lol


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Spring-Diver said:


> The Icon.............Seiko Marine Master :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are probably the best MM300 pictures i've seen. |>|>


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of shots of mine ... just love it, a keeper for sure


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

IN on 1st page
















@pete26.. thanks mate, see? found one in no time at all, I understand you completely now!! =D


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dr. Robert said:


> ....if my kid wasn't in college, I'd have one


No problem, just boot the kid out and get the watch, lol!


----------



## dhagard (Mar 11, 2009)

I would post a ton of photos, but for some reason it wont let me post like it did a few months ago. My files are too big all of a sudden?!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's mine. 3 days from Oita to New England, Katsu is a pleasure to deal with.

My first impression:
WOW! After 5 months of viewing and collecting MM300 pictures, the real thing still amazes me a whole lot. This is a keeper for sure!:-d


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a quick shot of my two 300-m Marine Masters.










It's hard to find fault with these watches. They're accurate, beautiful, rugged, and uniquely Seiko.

The 7C46-7011 is lightly modified with a custom black bezel inlay. The 8L35-0010 is stock.

Best wishes,
Myles


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

danigramm said:


> IN on 1st page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers mate:-!:-! Great watch hey?


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Pete26 said:


> Cheers mate:-!:-! Great watch hey?


yeah mate!! at first I was like :think: but then I was like ;-) and now I'm like :-!


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

danigramm said:


> yeah mate!! at first I was like :think: but then I was like ;-) and now I'm like :-!


Nuff said mate, congrats on the MM


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

Here is mine beauty.
Every day on my wrist since i bought it!


----------



## Danijelsan (May 9, 2011)

My recent addition.


----------



## Danijelsan (May 9, 2011)

Great pictures pisar!


----------



## Selym (Jan 28, 2007)

-ana- said:


> All-Black MM300 Mod. Sapphire Crystal, Beadblasted, Black PVD coated on watch and full bracelet by IWW b-)
> View attachment 601768


Very nice!

Do you know how they prepare the watch for media blasting and PVD? To be more specific, I'm wondering how they mask the top surface of the rotating ring and the stem. As you might know, the rotating ring is not made with a removable inlay (it's all one piece), and the stem cannot be separated from the crown.

Best wishes,
Myles


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

sigh, maybe someday it'll be made in titanium.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Selym said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do you know how they prepare the watch for media blasting and PVD?


Jack blasted a couple of MM 300's for me, and he masked off the sensitive areas like threads.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

David Woo said:


> sigh, maybe someday it'll be made in titanium.


I hope not, the Ti Samurai I had, it could get scratched just by looking at it intensely..


----------



## -ana- (Jan 8, 2012)

David Woo said:


> Jack blasted a couple of MM 300's for me, and he masked off the sensitive areas likes threads.


Thanks David. That's exactly what I know, but to be certain, maybe Mr. Alexyon will chime in. Very fine work indeed :-!

As for the non-removable caseback, I'm 100% sure he didn't peel the Tsunami logo off for blasting the other surface areas :-d


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

here's one of the MM's that Jack blasted for me.


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

That looks great David but I can imagine it will show scratches if you just look at it wrong. ;-) That's the only drawback I see to Bead Blasting.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

David Woo said:


> here's one of the MM's that Jack blasted for me.


Why, why and why????


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

He blasted my Seiko 6105 too though I'd never blast my MM300


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

leroytwohawks said:


> I can imagine it will show scratches if you just look at it wrong.


Actually no, that watch had about 7 years of wear on it, no scratches.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Few days had passed and i still can't stop starring at my own wrist. :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like it on leather too.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

Looks good Jeep. Reminds me of the Chronisimo in a way.



Jeep99dad said:


> I like it on leather too.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Seems like this is the best place to ask. I see some places quoting the MM300 as 44mm and some as 42mm. Which one is it (without crown)? Also, what's the lug to lug? And, since I'm asking silly questions, does anyone want to trade it straight up for my Sumo? ;-)


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

44mm is case diameter, 42mm is bezel diameter. Lug to lug is - if I correctly remember - 51mm. Answer to your silly question is NO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

it wears smaller than the Sumo IMHO


----------



## instant (Dec 3, 2009)

..seen sand blasted MM300 - what a barbarism done to this brilliant watch! I mean - the result does not look bad at all, but original one is way better.

here is mine - I am sure this is the Seiko I will never sell:


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

After drooling over this watch for years now, I finally took the plunge and picked one up from Katsu-san.

I've owned hundreds of divers, and the MM300 is simply superb - a great addition to my Seiko collection. These automatic Marinemasters are easily equal to anything else other watch companies put out, at any price, in my opinion.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Happy to see the many proud owners of the MM300.
Question is, what's next?
i doubt that I will spend on the GS 200m diver(although i m 100% certain that it is one heck of a diver).


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

One day... but for now, subscribing will have to do.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

Spring Drive would be my next BIG purchase. Will wait for now.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Eric L. said:


> I finally took the plunge and picked one up


Well done Eric: enjoy that thing! or those things, lol.


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Here is few pictures of mine MM300. Just got it 3 weeks ago and I know it will stay with me for a long time. This watch looks great on everything; mesh, nato etc.


----------



## picklepossy (Feb 2, 2009)

yenjay said:


> Here is few pictures of mine MM300. Just got it 3 weeks ago and I know it will stay with me for a long time. This watch looks great on everything; mesh, nato etc.
> View attachment 613989
> 
> View attachment 613991
> ...


Great combo's. The first and last pic is it on the black and brown Hirsch Leonardo leather straps?


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Yes, exactly is Hirsh Leonardo. Fit pretty well, but I have to remove this plastic inserts to fit fat Seiko spring bars. End curves seat nicely inside the lugs.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Some random pics. 
Before even getting the MM300, i actually bought a couple of maratac bond zulu/nato straps and even thought that the OEM rubber strap looks awesome. But upon seeing the OEM bracelet, i honestly think that it looks best with the MM300. So i'm sticking with it...for now. :-d


----------



## tcol (Feb 3, 2012)

yenjay said:


> Here is few pictures of mine MM300. Just got it 3 weeks ago and I know it will stay with me for a long time. This watch looks great on everything; mesh, nato etc.
> View attachment 613989
> 
> View attachment 613991
> ...


This is just ridiculous! STOP IT! 

Edit: Love the NATO.

P.s. Where did you get that plastic cover in the picture with the shark mesh?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Dex_Ter said:


> These are probably the best MM300 pictures i've seen. |>|>


Thanks Dex_Ter :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Here

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Seiko-3200-TRANSPARENT-divers-protector-42mm-/320700514126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aab3d7f4e


----------



## tcol (Feb 3, 2012)

yenjay said:


> Here
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Large-Seiko-3200-TRANSPARENT-divers-protector-42mm-/320700514126?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aab3d7f4e


Thanks you! I have ordered one.


----------



## Submarin3r (Mar 20, 2012)

All these pictures have me drooling. Just wondering, when the time comes, how do you get it serviced? Send it back to Japan or can any competent watchmaker do it?


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Submarin3r said:


> All these pictures have me drooling. Just wondering, when the time comes, how do you get it serviced? Send it back to Japan or can any competent watchmaker do it?


Yes to Japan. Although I've heard that Jack @ IWW does service MM's. I would (if I had one!) send my to Japan anyways, since I don't live in America.

This watch is my true grail. Currently I am studying and the price is just out of reach. One day I'll add my MM300 pics here, you guys just wait!


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

I want one so bad.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

I couldn't help myself. I got a new MM300 a few days ago and just put it on a z20. I had to take some pics and show it off. Hope you like it.



























My Favorite Shot


























And on the MM rubber strap, not bad either.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

*JacksonExports*, your MM300 is a stunner. The last picture especially captures the MM300's understated beauty.

Wear the watch in good health. Oh, and I hope you don't mind, but the pic is now my phone's wallpaper. b-)


----------



## ryben (Aug 7, 2011)

elqqqq said:


> This watch is my true grail. Currently I am studying and the price is just out of reach. One day I'll add my MM300 pics here, you guys just wait!


x2

I'm in the same boat as you mate but one day I too will own this watch.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

ryben said:


> x2
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you mate but one day I too will own this watch.


x3

As a recent college grad planning on entering grad school, I've been scrounging up cash for the MM300, but I'm getting there, slowly but surely.

We'll post pics someday, my MM300 grail brothers-in-arms.


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

As someone just finishing up a residency, money is also tight and I am also scrounging up to save for one. I keep telling myself that I will get one someday.... Until then, I'll have to make do with my PMMM.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

j-san said:


> As someone just finishing up a residency, money is also tight and I am also scrounging up to save for one. I keep telling myself that I will get one someday.... Until then, I'll have to make do with my PMMM.


Damn, you almost fooled me. That's a 007 with a MM300 dial, right? It looks awesome!


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks! Yup. MM300 dial and hands in a 007 case. Still trying to source a 6R15 movement to make it hackable/hand winding. One minor thing that bugs me is the tiny bit of date window cut. The 2s and 3s tend to get a bit cut out on the left edge of the numerals, but not to the point that I can't tell the date at a glance.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Ottovonn said:


> *JacksonExports*, your MM300 is a stunner. The last picture especially captures the MM300's understated beauty.
> 
> Wear the watch in good health. Oh, and I hope you don't mind, but the pic is now my phone's wallpaper. b-)


Thanks Otto, and I am flattered that you would make my pic your wallpaper.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Will the new MM300 owners please stand up !?
Yes i am trying to revive this forgotten thread. b-)


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Dex_Ter said:


> Will the new MM300 owners please stand up !?
> Yes i am trying to revive this forgotten thread. b-)


Still here!


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

on a patch of dirt outside








mesh b-)








enjoying the "view"








trying to hail a taxi o|








urban MM300 :think:









Got the MM300 much sooner than expected. It's not brand spanking new, but despite its slight wear, particularly superficial marks on the bezel, I can see why this watch is so well-regarded.

I've been wearing my MM300 almost non-stop since getting it (I still try to rotate, but I find I'm putting this bad boy on more often). My MM300 has even replaced my 007 as my favorite watch to wear while napping.

But my journey isn't over. There's a Tuna SBBN015 waiting for me in the near future. 
And a 6309-7040 coming in a week or two b-)


----------



## Manuel Garcia O'Kely (May 2, 2011)

Oh, I hate discussions like this - I was all sold on a DBDC003......damnit youse guys, are ruining me I tell you! Oh, well, I guess I can part with some other stuff and save up...sigh.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Just picked it up a few days ago, love it.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

I have some freshly shots of my Marinemaster I want to share with you. This may show the excellent quality and excellent finishing of the watch.






























---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?d5h5c0


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

The MM300 and MM600


----------



## efeo (Jul 20, 2006)

Here is mine


----------



## -ana- (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a quick update on my "MM300 & The 8L35 Gang"

















b-)


----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

My Marine Master


----------



## conquistador (Aug 24, 2011)

seikomatic said:


>


May I know what bracelet is this and where I can buy it? Also, any modifications are required to fit that bracelet on the MM300? Thanks!


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

So the verdict is : I aint selling the MM300 .. I ll keep it and see how it goes !
Some pics to bump the thread...


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

Nishant said:


> So the verdict is : I aint selling the MM300 .. I ll keep it and see how it goes !
> Some pics to bump the thread...


I can see where even with your other 2 very nice, or should I say VERY VERY nice Seiko's the Marinemaster can easily fill a niche in your collection.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I thought about seling mine too and the Breitling Ti Seawolf to fund a Tudor Heritage or Bremont SM500.. but every time I wear it,I just can't do it 




































Nishant said:


> So the verdict is : I aint selling the MM300 .. I ll keep it and see how it goes !
> Some pics to bump the thread...


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

conquistador said:


> May I know what bracelet is this and where I can buy it? Also, any modifications are required to fit that bracelet on the MM300? Thanks!


count me in as wanting to know, too!


----------



## charlieboy89 (Dec 21, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> count me in as wanting to know, too!


either watchadoo, anvil, super engineer. different names from different vendors. essentially same bracelet with slight variations


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pictures! One day... How do you deal with the height? Does it bother you, or does it still sit nice on the wrist. I've got a skx, sumo and a 6309, which all sit great, but the height of the mm300 worries me.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

yonsson said:


> Nice pictures! One day... How do you deal with the height? Does it bother you, or does it still sit nice on the wrist. I've got a skx, sumo and a 6309, which all sit great, but the height of the mm300 worries me.


It's a little tall, but the watch is quite proportionate so everything feels balanced out. In other words, it is a slightly heavy, but sits comfortably on the wrist.


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

Will this looks funny on my tiny 6.75" wrist? how does this compare to the 46mm PO. I know that one is definitely too big for me.
Thanks


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

wronghand said:


> Will this looks funny on my tiny 6.75" wrist? how does this compare to the 46mm PO. I know that one is definitely too big for me.
> Thanks


The watch, though slightly tall, is much smaller in person than it looks online. In fact, the 007 almost appears to wear larger, but put against one another, it's clear that the MM300 is larger.

I wear my watches on my right wrist, which is about 6.5" and I think it looks fine. Here's a pic for demonstrative purposes.


----------



## wronghand (Mar 30, 2012)

Ottovonn said:


> The watch, though slightly tall, is much smaller in person than it looks online. In fact, the 007 almost appears to wear larger, but put against one another, it's clear that the MM300 is larger.
> 
> I wear my watches on my right wrist, which is about 6.5" and I think it looks fine. Here's a pic for demonstrative purposes.
> 
> View attachment 726874


Thanks for the pic! looks great, is the height a problem for shirt cuff?


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

This is a little off topic but will one of you kind souls PLEASE sell (read: giveaway) your 95% or better MM300 for less than $1500 YEN so this one poor guy I see here on WTB and TZ can stop bumping his WTB thread twice a day everyday? Pretty please?

I guess I'm guilty of that as well: I do buy the lottery every week.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Mine showed up yesterday. Made me totally rethink my collection and sell all of my daily wearers for a thin dress diver to compliment it. More Blingy than I expected. Also surprised about the warm creamy color of the lume infill. Overall I am smitten.


----------



## jeffrey2 (Aug 2, 2008)

He and i together in Japan...


















Then....


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

i love the MM300 but it still worries me that its unadjusted, you can get one thats cosc or one thats doing +15 seconds a day. shame for a watch of its category.


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

Alpinist said:


> i love the MM300 but it still worries me that its unadjusted, you can get one thats cosc or one thats doing +15 seconds a day. shame for a watch of its category.


When I ordered my from Katsu, so I asked him kindly if he could check the accuracy of it. Friendly as he is, he did it. My is very accurate, about +1 sec in 3 days or +2 seconds in a week. Besides, the best watch I ever owned.


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

and whats the current asking price ?


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alpinist said:


> i love the MM300 but it still worries me that its unadjusted, you can get one thats cosc or one thats doing +15 seconds a day. shame for a watch of its category.


Mine is also extremely accurate, I'm talking -2 sec per day, which as good as my Rolex 16610 and a lot better than my Omega PO 2500. So don't sell the MM300 short.


----------



## dmckean44 (Apr 6, 2012)

Alpinist said:


> i love the MM300 but it still worries me that its unadjusted, you can get one thats cosc or one thats doing +15 seconds a day. shame for a watch of its category.


I think sometimes it's forgotten the MM300 is a 6159-7000 homeage made for the Japanese and other high end asian markets and not Seiko's flagship watch.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

I'll play. I've had about five of these over the years. Always seem to flip them because I have my eye on something else, or because the weight of the watch ends up bothering me. I've decided to try again and so far so good. It's an awesome watch, that's for sure.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mine doesn't keep very good time at +15/20 a day but i still like it a lot


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

Ordering mine tomorrow via Katsu, 50th birthday present to myself...almost makes it worth growing old.
Been a long wait, my last quality watch was an Omega constellation 29 years ago(still have it)
I'll post unwrapping pics once she arrives.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

How about some pics of the Constellation, too?! I'm a WIS - it's all good...


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Love mine. Traded a speedmaster for it with no regrets.










Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a crappy iPhone pic of my new MM300. It will be heading off to the spa tomorrow....


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Duplicate post.


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

I've just joined the mm300 club, order in with Katsu as of 1 minute ago!!
Yep, I'm excited....I love everything about this watch, the history, the company, the watch itself of course...a real treasure.
Now the wait.
Oh dear, watch addiction looming...


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

Darwin said:


> How about some pics of the Constellation, too?! I'm a WIS - it's all good...


 pics here https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-constellation-chronometer-quartz-broken-clasp-720379.html


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Veatorious said:


> Here is a crappy iPhone pic of my new MM300. It will be heading off to the spa tomorrow....
> View attachment 787164


Why apologise for the photo? It is perfectly fine. Unless you own high-end camera, iPhone photos are as good (if not better) than most budget digital cameras. Do people even bother to buy standalone digital cameras these days?


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Brendan12 said:


> Why apologise for the photo? It is perfectly fine. Unless you own high-end camera, iPhone photos are as good (if not better) than most budget digital cameras. Do people even bother to buy standalone digital cameras these days?


I hear ya'... I just like to capture better photos on my mid level dslr camera, not on my phone. I do however agree the iPhone is superior then some budget cameras, but it just doesn't highlight the amazing detail and finish. Hopefully, since I didn't send my MM300 off to IWW (too busy today) and I have some free time this weekend, I can finally post some better pics. That all...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

jack38 said:


> pics here https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-constellation-chronometer-quartz-broken-clasp-720379.html


Nice early 80's Omega. I've got a Seamaster that "sort of" matches it. I wonder if you can swap in a replacement clasp for it but retain the original "clasp cover", if that I is the correct term?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

JP(Canada) said:


> Always seem to flip them because I have my eye on something else, or because the weight of the watch ends up bothering me.


sounds familiar, I've gone thru 4 of them, and currently have a 5th, the y2k version. I found that the weight issue is lessened by wearing it on a zulu or a leather nato, and Jack has blasted a few to get rid of the bling.


----------



## torifile (Jul 6, 2011)

Since I'm definitely keeping the MM300,










Beautiful watch.


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

For all the MM300 owners here: Where did you picks yours up? I've seen them on sale from Seiya Japan. Has anyone had a good experience ordering from them?

I might also have someone heading to Japan this fall. Would it be wise to have them just purchase it for me there and bring it back?

Thanks!


----------



## yonsson (Feb 20, 2012)

wafflesrus said:


> For all the MM300 owners here: Where did you picks yours up? I've seen them on sale from Seiya Japan. Has anyone had a good experience ordering from them?
> I might also have someone heading to Japan this fall. Would it be wise to have them just purchase it for me there and bring it back?
> Thanks!


Sheiya is a trusted seller for sure! Deal with confidence!
If you are going to Tokio, I can recommend the Seiko flagship store in the Wako store, located in Ginza.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Bought five watches from Seiya, one of the best online vendors anywhere.


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

wafflesrus said:


> Thanks for the responses!


Got mine from Katsu. A pleasure to deal with.
HIGUCHI-INC


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dex_Ter said:


> Got mine from Katsu. A pleasure to deal with.
> HIGUCHI-INC


Same here, great price, great service, fast shipping.


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

Can you wear this watch as an everyday watch if your everyday activities include bicycling and hiking?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

wafflesrus said:


> Can you wear this watch as an everyday watch if your everyday activities include bicycling and hiking?


Absolutely.

Oh and I purchased mine from Higuchi, who is top class. I would recommend buying from him without reservation.


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

wafflesrus said:


> Can you wear this watch as an everyday watch if your everyday activities include bicycling and hiking?


Yes you could, no problem.You will know it's there though.
I wouldn't wear it to run a marathon as it's a little heavy for me in this very extreme event (trust me, in the last 5 k's it would feel like a tyre rim around your wrist...) but for anything short of that, I would wear mine without hesitation.


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

Great, thanks again for the answers! My loving spouse and family are looking to get me a very special birthday present and I am leaning very heavily toward the mm300. These answers seem to all be pushing me even closer.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

wafflesrus said:


> Great, thanks again for the answers! My loving spouse and family are looking to get me a very special birthday present and I am leaning very heavily toward the mm300. These answers seem to all be pushing me even closer.


How nice, here's another small push :roll:


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

Looking at photos of this watch all day isn't going to make my December birthday come any sooner. These are going to be a long couple months!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Get it, I've owned two. Flipped the first like a flipping fool.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Hey guys, long time lurker here. Not sure if I've ever posted or not but if I have, it'd only be once or twice. Anyway, long story short, you guys made me pull the trigger on a MM300 tonight. I've got a Sumo which I love but I've always felt that it's just not a MM- like it's a cheap substitute for what I really want. (Not criticizing the Sumo- I love it but that's just the way I feel about it). Ordered a MM tonight from Higuchi; cost $2550 AUD which I really shouldn't be spending and can't exactly afford right now so I hope all of you who have been posting these awesome MM photos feel guilty! 

Kidding, I am very excited and will let you know my impressions when it arrives next week hopefully! I've no idea how you guys take these amazing photos so I'm not even going to try and compete!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

There is no antidote. You are now infected.

Congrats on the MM, you will love it.


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)

Adman said:


> Hey guys, long time lurker here. Not sure if I've ever posted or not but if I have, it'd only be once or twice. Anyway, long story short, you guys made me pull the trigger on a MM300 tonight. I've got a Sumo which I love but I've always felt that it's just not a MM- like it's a cheap substitute for what I really want. (Not criticizing the Sumo- I love it but that's just the way I feel about it). Ordered a MM tonight from Higuchi; cost $2550 AUD which I really shouldn't be spending and can't exactly afford right now so I hope all of you who have been posting these awesome MM photos feel guilty!
> 
> Kidding, I am very excited and will let you know my impressions when it arrives next week hopefully! I've no idea how you guys take these amazing photos so I'm not even going to try and compete!


Congrats! I'm loving mine-


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

See this is what I'm talking about! Are you guys all professional photographers as well as watch nuts?


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

Congrats Adman!

I'm also waiting for mine......

Wait.., wait.., wait..... :-x

Rickson


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

LOL! We're like kids on Christmas Eve!


----------



## wafflesrus (Oct 1, 2012)

Congrats on the newly purchased watch. I've fallen for this model pretty hard. Let me know how long it takes from order to arrival. 

Also, if I am planning on ordering around Christmas, do I have to worry about the vendors willing to ship from Japan to the US selling out?


----------



## jack38 (Jul 14, 2012)

wafflesrus said:


> Congrats on the newly purchased watch. I've fallen for this model pretty hard. Let me know how long it takes from order to arrival.
> 
> Also, if I am planning on ordering around Christmas, do I have to worry about the vendors willing to ship from Japan to the US selling out?


Mine took a week from Katsu(I'm in Australia).
I've had it 3 months now and it's + 2 seconds total over that entire period(not per day, total for the 3 mnths)
That 2 seconds is killing me....


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Some more pics.










doesn't wear as big as some photos would suggest.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

And the waiting has ended!!!!! :-d:-d














































Breathless........

Rickson


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Nicely done, got mine on bond Nato recently, loving it but i plan to switch to the OEM rubber strap soon.


----------



## Rickson (Sep 6, 2012)

@Dex_Ter
Nice Nato bond, like the colour combination. :-!

Does the watch give you guys also the feeling that the dial is laying deeper in the case? Creating more sense of depth? Like it a lot...


Rickson


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

Can I play?


----------



## paolo76 (Jun 1, 2012)

and mine...


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

paolo76 said:


> and mine...


Thumbs up to MM300 rubber strap. Really brings out the black in the MM300 dial.:-!


----------



## mazz68 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

What is in the background mazz68 ?? Looks interesting : )


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Do they do a version of these in 24mm band?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Brendan12 said:


> Do they do a version of these in 24mm band?


The watch? No.


----------



## murkeywaters (Apr 16, 2011)

I have been sniffing around this thread like an ol dog...how long are you looking until a service on this watch as I read its advisable to send back to Japan?


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

I don't know actually. I asked the Paris service center (the only one in Europe AFAIK) if they can service the watch in case I needed it and they told me that they can take some actions but not everything.

I asked a very experienced (and former Seiko employee) watchmaker if he can service the watch her in Italy and he told me that the only problem he sees is related to replacement parts.

So, I think that until the watch keeps very good time (+5secs / day as for now) I won't bother servicing.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Brendan12 said:


> Do they do a version of these in 24mm band?


Yes they do, and they also have a pocket watch version........


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

mine says hello from brazil.... bought 1 week ago second hand in USA purchased on 05/2012 MINT. I have some other watches, rolexes, JLC's, IWC's panerai, etc.. but IMHO this MM 300 Not leaves nothing to be desired in finishing to the other brands that I have. minhe is +4:45 seconds/day since I got it. some photos...









regards,
cesar


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

another one...i'm actually using it on rubber.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

well I got another one in the mail today, my 2nd.. we'll see hot it goes.. I forgot how great it looks on the wrist, bezel and hands are stunning... case lines and finish are superb....
I still miss having a U1 though


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cesar scarambone said:


> another one...i'm actually using it on rubber.
> 
> View attachment 915647


congrats Cesar! It looks phenomenal on your wrist!:-! I actually love it on the stock rubber|> I cant believe I never tried it:-!
wear it in good health!!!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> congrats Cesar! It looks phenomenal on your wrist!:-! I actually love it on the stock rubber|> I cant believe I never tried it:-!
> wear it in good health!!!


Any side by side shot with the Tudor Black Bay? I reckon that would be awesome


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is mine (older model, basically the same except the clasp).
Got the bezel gasket renew and all is good and tight now.


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

New to the club.
Bought a MM300 as a Birthday present to myself a couple weeks ago for my 30th Birthday!
What a great excuse to buy a great watch! 
Love it so far and it's not coming off my wrist any time soon!

Here are some shots with my OS300


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dex_Ter said:


> Any side by side shot with the Tudor Black Bay? I reckon that would be awesome


ask and you shall receive  Sorry cell pics...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

Black Bay seems good value, but that lumpy thing on the hands is just so incredibly wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

?? Lumpy thing?? Are you referring to the hour hand?
This is what the Tudor snowflake subs are all about!
You may need to point your search towards the more classic Tudor and Rolex subs with Mercedes hands. 
I personally bought the Tudor for the lumpy thing


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

joquio said:


> Bought a MM300 as a Birthday present to myself a couple weeks ago for my 30th Birthday


very nice, a 30 atmos watch for the 30th bday, wis symmetry 
enjoy your watch.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Submarin3r said:


> Just wondering, when the time comes, how do you get it serviced? Send it back to Japan or can any competent watchmaker do it?


nowadays, there are several US watchmakers who work on the MM: the other choice is to send it back to the mother ship.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

just bought a nato james bond this weekend


Seiko nato por [email protected], no Flickr

regards,
cesar


----------



## Groundhog66 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic pics guys, very impressive. I received mine a couple weeks ago, and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## seikomd (Aug 20, 2012)

joquio said:


> New to the club.
> Bought a MM300 as a Birthday present to myself a couple weeks ago for my 30th Birthday!
> What a great excuse to buy a great watch!
> Love it so far and it's not coming off my wrist any time soon!
> ...


Beautiful pics! How do they wear on the wrist? Is the OS300 much bigger? Which do you like better?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Brendan12 said:


> Black Bay seems good value, but that lumpy thing on the hands is just so incredibly wrong in my opinion.


This is some funny shiite. And I'm not laughing _with_ you.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

I miss mine from years ago. This is a beautiful machine. Love the pictures!


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

davidk said:


> Beautiful pics! How do they wear on the wrist? Is the OS300 much bigger? Which do you like better?


Even though the OS300's case is only 1mm bigger, it wears a lot bigger on the wrist, in a good way. It feels like a raw beast. Very manly on the wrist whereas the MM300 is a lot more refined. I love both for what they are.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

i used to own the OS 300 and it wore so much bigger, maybe longer, and worse for me it was far heavier and it was very uncomfortable on my wrist. I far prefer the MM300 as much as I like the looks of the OS300


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Lets get some more MM300 pics flowing...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW!!
those are awesome photos!! Make me miss mine


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> WOW!!
> those are awesome photos!! Make me miss mine


Thanks bud... I just checked your sig, you flipped #2 already? I was considering letting mine go to fund a Omega SMP, but can't do it, yet.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

I hope this won't make me appreciate the MM300 too much when I get one. The OSD is definitely a beast on the wrist, while the MM300 feels more like an all-round watch that I can wear with anything.



Jeep99dad said:


> i used to own the OS 300 and it wore so much bigger, maybe longer, and worse for me it was far heavier and it was very uncomfortable on my wrist. I far prefer the MM300 as much as I like the looks of the OS300


Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joquio (Nov 23, 2011)

Veatorious said:


> Thanks bud... I just checked your sig, you flipped #2 already? I was considering letting mine go to fund a Omega SMP, but can't do it, yet.


Which SMP are you looking at?
I had the newer Blue Bond Omega SMP before and MM300 is by far a lot more refined and I appreciate it a lot more.
I don't feel it's worth it to sell the MM300 to switch to Omega SMP.


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

joquio said:


> Which SMP are you looking at?
> I had the newer Blue Bond Omega SMP before and MM300 is by far a lot more refined and I appreciate it a lot more.
> I don't feel it's worth it to sell the MM300 to switch to Omega SMP.


OT- what model, this is still TBD at the moment, as I like several versions, plus the PO. I took the opportunity in Vegas during New Years to visit a Omega AD and tried a couple on and really liked what I had on my wrist. However, I do agree that the MM300 has great fit and finish, and truly in a class of its own for the price, especially when purchased used. I also love how the MM300 can be called to the plate for any occasion rather kept on medal, a ISO, or on a ZULU. At the moment I am just spending time in the Omega forum and learning from members such as you...

I could always sell some others, save a bit, and keep the MM and go for a blue dialed SMP with a ceramic bezel. In fact- it was Brice's SMP on the sells forum last month that got me thinking crazy...


----------



## bos_dc2 (Jan 2, 2013)

This thread is amazing!

anyone with a 7" wrist able to take a picture of a Seiko Sumo on their wrist + MM?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Sumo does wear larger and it's longer


----------



## redbike (Jan 25, 2008)

Photo by redbike2013, on Flickr


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

I need this watch. We need more pictures in this thread.


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

itsmekevin said:


> I need this watch. We need more pictures in this thread.


You asked, now take the blame!

View attachment 966296


View attachment 966297


View attachment 966299


View attachment 966300


View attachment 966301


View attachment 966310


View attachment 966311


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

In the name of all thats holy, stop it, just stop it!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

- Tapatalk


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

It's something strange with this Seiko. I saw it in person once and I wasn't impressed very much. Actually, it's quite a chunky watch. Nonetheless, I can't stop thinking about it. :think: I suppose that my subconscious tells me that as a seikoholic I have to have one.


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

@fmc000 what strap is that on the last picture? 

Cheers,
George


----------



## fmc000 (Nov 24, 2011)

*R: Official MM300 thread?*

A custom leather strap handmade by an Italian artisan.

Inviato dal mio GT-I9000 con Tapatalk 2


----------



## alvintancy70 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

Just to add to the poison,


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more MM300!


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

Love how the hands reflect light...

View attachment 974250


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

I bought this watch last Saturday. My God! What a watch. I already had the Shogun and thought that this one was impressive, but then I got the MM300 on my wrist - wow! Just wow. Honestly, the MM300 is absolutely a man's watch. It's a friggin' bulldog. It could clobber a Submariner or even a Sea Dweller.

Now there are people who are snobby about movements and crap, that they have to have in-house, etc. But you couldn't get more in-house than these Seikos. And for just US$1800 to boot!


----------



## itsmekevin (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*



seikoluhver said:


> I bought this watch last Saturday. My God! What a watch. I already had the Shogun and thought that this one was impressive, but then I got the MM300 on my wrist - wow! Just wow. Honestly, the MM300 is absolutely a man's watch. It's a friggin' bulldog. It could clobber a Submariner or even a Sea Dweller.
> 
> Now there are people who are snobby about movements and crap, that they have to have in-house, etc. But you couldn't get more in-house than these Seikos. And for just US$1800 to boot!


that's how much they go now? Where can you get a mm300 for $1800?


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: R: Official MM300 thread?*

Here it is with the Hodinkee leather straps.

View attachment 980834


----------



## RICH61703 (Oct 3, 2009)

seikoluhver said:


> Here it is with the Hodinkee leather straps.


Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I know which GS model has the same movement as the MM300?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

chriscentro said:


> Can I know which GS model has the same movement as the MM300?


AFAIK the Seiko 8L35 is an undecorated and unadjusted version of the Seiko 9S55. Here is a imho well written review:

https://fnord.phfactor.net/2006/12/26/the-seiko-marinemaster-page/

According to Seiko's website the 9S55 is used at least in following Grand Seiko Models: SBGR001J SBGR017J SBGR019J SBGR023J SBGR025J SBGR029J SBGR031J


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

mariod said:


> AFAIK the Seiko 8L35 is an undecorated and unadjusted version of the Seiko 9S55. Here is a imho well written review:
> 
> https://fnord.phfactor.net/2006/12/26/the-seiko-marinemaster-page/
> 
> According to Seiko's website the 9S55 is used at least in following Grand Seiko Models: SBGR001J SBGR017J SBGR019J SBGR023J SBGR025J SBGR029J SBGR031J


Thanks for the info


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Went to the Seiko AD today and spent a good 10 minutes with the MM300. Got home and went through every single page of this thread. Tuna plans officially on hold and I am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping I will be able to add a picture to this thread by mid May. My first impressions after seeing it in person a few weeks ago were not so good though its been a grail for a while now, but after handling it all has changed.


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Perfection!


----------



## ksv123 (Mar 8, 2007)

Excellent, great shots.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

leroytwohawks said:


> *One of my pictures that Bongo Boy is convinced is a conspiracy to make him spend money, and it is.* :-d
> 
> View attachment 596909


Love this combo. What strap is that?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Can I check with MM300 owners, how accurate is the watch?


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Can I check with MM300 owners, how accurate is the watch?


mine is running at a good +6spd, resting crown up at night. But I believe the spec says 15spd so I'm more than happy.


----------



## Annibal (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## xman74 (Sep 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Can I check with MM300 owners, how accurate is the watch?


Mine runs about +3 sec/day.

Sent from my GT-P7310 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

Mine +15 secs/day, but at least it's consistent!!!


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

Runs approx. -2 per day.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

According to the tracking details mine has been loaded onto the truck for delivery to me from the Swansea parcelforce depot. Oh my giddy aunt!
Bet it will arrive 5 minutes before I have to leave for work though.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Its here and everything I hoped for and more. Photos will follow


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Seriously tempted to pull the trigger on one of these.

Has any of you owners changed the Hardlex crystal for sapphire?


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been wearing mine since I got it on Tues. and it's been around -1 second per day. I must say that it looks SO much better in person than in pics as usual.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

sunster said:


> Seriously tempted to pull the trigger on one of these.
> 
> Has any of you owners changed the Hardlex crystal for sapphire?


Sapphire wont look any different to the hardlex, so unless the hardlex actually gets scratched it seems a bit of a waste of time and money to me. Maybe worth it down the line at servicing time though, as then there are no additional labour costs, just that of the crystal itself.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)




----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Evanssprky said:


> Sapphire wont look any different to the hardlex, so unless the hardlex actually gets scratched it seems a bit of a waste of time and money to me. Maybe worth it down the line at servicing time though, as then there are no additional labour costs, just that of the crystal itself.


 This strikes me as excellent advice. I had the hardlex replaced with sapphire (by Jack Alexyon) after a few years and the appearance of one negligible scratch . Enjoy your MM!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

jva59 said:


> This strikes me as excellent advice. I had the hardlex replaced with sapphire (by Jack Alexyon) after a few years and the appearance of one negligible scratch . Enjoy your MM!


I certainly will, had to take it off now and put my beater on for a factory night shift. It'll be back on in the morning quicker than my pj's!


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

I like everything about the Marinemaster (well sapphire crystal would be nice!!!) that I bought two: one is bead blasted for a complete tool look.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

U5512 said:


> I like the Marinemaster so much that I bought two: one is bead blasted for a complete tool look.


Like very much. Think you need a third one to get pvd'd.


----------



## U5512 (Feb 25, 2006)

Evanssprky said:


> Like very much. Think you need a third one to get pvd'd.


With the Japanese Yen dropping in recent weeks, uno mas Marinemaster for the rainy days is a possibility!!!


----------



## Louis_A (Mar 8, 2013)

U5512 said:


> I like the Marinemaster so much that I bought two: one is bead blasted for a complete tool look.


Awesome!


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Evanssprky said:


> I certainly will, had to take it off now and put my beater on for a factory night shift. It'll be back on in the morning quicker than my pj's!


Handling the withdrawl ok? I took a week off so i didnt have to take my MM300 off till i go back, whoops that was 10 days ago. Think i need to find another job cause the watch has not left my wrist yet.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

nervexpro55 said:


> Handling the withdrawl ok? I took a week off so i didnt have to take my MM300 off till i go back, whoops that was 10 days ago. Think i need to find another job cause the watch has not left my wrist yet.


Haha, the morning cant come quick enough, then I'll be reunited with my preciousss


----------



## Annibal (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm definitely not a fan of Seiko's Z22 vent strap, but the MM300 strap is quite nice.


----------



## OldeCrow (Feb 11, 2006)

haven't even bothered to try mine on the rubber yet!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Annibal said:


>


Very nice!


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi mate thinking of selling my sumo and getting one myself how much was the customs charges


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry makes no sense I mean in the uk anyone thanks


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

Well,

if I may join the club 300M...


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

moby711 said:


> Well,
> 
> if I may join the club 300M...


 It helps to have a great subject of course, but those are truly terrific photos of the MM. Very well done indeed!


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

sunlight+mm300=magic


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

jva59 said:


> It helps to have a great subject of course, but those are truly terrific photos of the MM. Very well done indeed!


 Hey - I´ve made these pictures just with a simple blackberry at the open office window :-d
But I have to admit that these pics are not that bad... ;-)


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I've seen a few posts in this thread referring to the bezel as a scratch magnet. Does anyone have specific experience where the bezel had picked up excess scratches from normal use? Any pics of those scratches?

Thanks.

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

I just bought a hand-made Toshi strap for mine:


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello 
I have a question for people who have this watch. If you were to look at the bezel under the right light and angle, would you see any imperfections on the paint job of the bezel?


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

silverghost1907 said:


> Hello
> I have a question for people who have this watch. If you were to look at the bezel under the right light and angle, would you see any imperfections on the paint job of the bezel?


If its a brand new watch, no. But if the bezel were scuffed or scratched, sure.


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

I don't think MM bezel is any worse than other non-ceramic bezels at scratch resistance. In fact, it's no doubt pretty durable consistent with overall build quality. 

The high shine and attention grabbing power of the bezel may over-represent scratches.

Ps: I'm rocking my Caesar today. It's a damn fine watch.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Eric L. said:


> If its a brand new watch, no. But if the bezel were scuffed or scratched, sure.


Hello 
mine is brand new. I received it a month ago, I noticed that the bezel had some imperfections not scratches. I had to look very carefully to see them under good light and the right angle. I contacted the seller he said I could send it back to him, but I did not want to send the watch back to Japan. I tried just to buy the bezel but they dont sell parts. I contacted Seiko customer service, they kept telling me to send the watch back so they can inspect it. I really did not want to do that, but that was my only option. Once they received the watch they told me that the watch passed their inspection, and if I want a new bezel I need to pay for it , which I agreed to. They also told me they can not promise me that they can find one better than mine. So after 3 weeks they told me that they can not find one with out imperfections, and they sent the watch back. So that is why I am asking for people who have a new a model to closely look at the bezel and let me know please.
Thank you


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

silverghost1907 said:


> Hello
> mine is brand new. I received it a month ago, I noticed that the bezel had some imperfections not scratches. I had to look very carefully to see them under good light and the right angle. I contacted the seller he said I could send it back to him, but I did not want to send the watch back to Japan. I tried just to buy the bezel but they dont sell parts. I contacted Seiko customer service, they kept telling me to send the watch back so they can inspect it. I really did not want to do that, but that was my only option. Once they received the watch they told me that the watch passed their inspection, and if I want a new bezel I need to pay for it , which I agreed to. They also told me they can not promise me that they can find one better than mine. So after 3 weeks they told me that they can not find one with out imperfections, and they sent the watch back. So that is why I am asking for people who have a new a model to closely look at the bezel and let me know please.
> Thank you


You will have to post pictures of these imperfections because I cannot spot anything obvious on my watch. If it requires a loupe to see, then I consider it a non issue.


----------



## Annibal (Apr 21, 2013)

Mine is perfect.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Looking at mine now under good light with my spectacles on. I can see no imperfections of any sort, no pinholes, ridges, dips, discoloration or markings. You are either unlucky or have much better eyesight than me.
Could you take it to a seiko stockist, then if they agree in writing that there is a problem, you can approach seiko themselves once more with a stronger argument?


----------



## Astro Boy (Apr 12, 2013)

For pete's sake! It's paint on metal. Of course you can see tiny microscopic imperfections-it's a man made object, not a flawless diamond. What are you guys like with your cars?!?!


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello 
Thank you guys, great help I think I will sell mine and buy another one.


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

silverghost1907 said:


> Hello
> Thank you guys, great help I think I will sell mine and buy another one.


The bezel on my three week old mm300 is not showing any defects(yet). Yours must be really bad to make you sell it. Mine is also running +1 second a day since new and if yours is close to running the same to mine you might want to keep yours seeing i hear on the forum some dont. Good luck with what ever you decide.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Order placed with Seiya! I'm so excited to own this watch that I have been staring at for literally months. This is the first thread I check in the morning on my commute to work. :thumbup:

I can't wait to see it in person and watch the sunlight dance off those sculpted hands.

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## Eric L. (Sep 29, 2006)

Odin43 said:


> Order placed with Seiya! I'm so excited to own this watch that I have been staring at for literally months. This is the first thread I check in the morning on my commute to work. :thumbup:
> 
> I can't wait to see it in person and watch the sunlight dance off those sculpted hands.
> 
> ...


Congrats, terrific choice!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

Eric L. said:


> Congrats, terrific choice!


Thanks, couldn't agree more. 

I ordered through Seiya who had the watch in stock. I placed my order Thursday evening and it arrived in NJ on Monday afternoon. Here she is.





































Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Odin43 said:


> Thanks, couldn't agree more.
> 
> I ordered through Seiya who had the watch in stock. I placed my order Thursday evening and it arrived in NJ on Monday afternoon. Here she is.
> 
> ...


Straight on to the Nato, very nice!


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I bought the watch to go with that NATO 

Had time to size the bracelet and like this combo too. Very versatile watch.










Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## moby711 (Apr 11, 2006)

... I really like mine... ;-)


----------



## Cannop (Apr 13, 2011)

I think mine is the grandaddy to all yours


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

^^^

Drooooool

Rich

Sent from a free wifi connection.


----------



## Annibal (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Cannop said:


> I think mine is the grandaddy to all yours


absolutely, so very nice!


----------



## sunster (Apr 17, 2007)

Mine arrived today
Here it is before I put it on its rubber


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!DAYUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!o|



Cannop said:


> I think mine is the grandaddy to all yours


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

i want one so bad... anyone want a zenith el primero ?


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Peahi said:


> It's a little (actually a lot) more beat up these days. The clasp is beat to hell, the bracelet a bit scratched, and the bezel is tight....but all in all, still trucking along!
> 
> View attachment 597221


It's really beautiful but, how big is compared with, for example, a seiko 6309? I'm concerned about how would it fit in my 6.75" wrist.

Thank you


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

mm300 on olive phoenix nato...


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Llisus said:


> It's really beautiful but, how big is compared with, for example, a seiko 6309? I'm concerned about how would it fit in my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> Thank you


Hi, I have the same wrist size and its fine. I'd say it wears a little smaller than a 6309 turtle case and much smaller than a Sumo, but taller than both. Bit like an 007 on steroids in fact.


----------



## Llisus (Aug 15, 2012)

Evanssprky said:


> Hi, I have the same wrist size and its fine. I'd say it wears a little smaller than a 6309 turtle case and much smaller than a Sumo, but taller than both. Bit like an 007 on steroids in fact.


Hi Evanssprky, Then It's a good size for me. I think that the 6309 is the perfect size for my wrist. However I think It depends on the specific design of the watch, because I have a Tissot PRS 516 and it looks very big on my wrist, maybe because the bigger dial, but is the same 42mm.

Thank you for your response, I love Seiko and I love the Marinemaster, the only thing I need now is money!


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Llisus said:


> Hi Evanssprky, Then It's a good size for me. I think that the 6309 is the perfect size for my wrist. However I think It depends on the specific design of the watch, because I have a Tissot PRS 516 and it looks very big on my wrist, maybe because the bigger dial, but is the same 42mm.
> 
> Thank you for your response, I love Seiko and I love the Marinemaster, the only thing I need now is money!
> View attachment 1106778


Yep, money, could do with some more of that!
That 6309 looks very good on you, an mm300 will be even better


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Sent from the mobile device


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

on maratac sand nato...


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

ghwatch said:


> on maratac sand nato...


That looks fantastic, but I'd have thought a nato would make an mm300 sit very high?


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

Evanssprky said:


> That looks fantastic, but I'd have thought a nato would make an mm300 sit very high?


yes slightly higher but doesnt bother me much...the maratac mil series without the extra flap may be a better choice if the height is an issue


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi I'm trying to buy one but seiya and katsu are sold out there's an eBay seller called shopping in Japan has anyone heard of them I've used seiya before and anyone's input would be greatly appreciated thanks Aidy


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Aidy said:


> Hi I'm trying to buy one but seiya and katsu are sold out there's an eBay seller called shopping in Japan has anyone heard of them I've used seiya before and anyone's input would be greatly appreciated thanks Aidy


Have you checked with Chino Watch Co? I bought mine from them and the service was awesome.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

My MM300. You better believe that this bad boy is NEVER getting flipped! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Cheers pal ill give it a try now see if they've any on their website thanks Aidy


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks nervexpro I just tried chino and they're sold out cheers Aidy


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Plenty available on the bay: seiko sbdx001 | eBay


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

You can shoot Higuchi an e-mail, he will reserve one for you when they arrive. I have one reserved with him, he said they should arrive late June, early July.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for your replies I'd like to get one from the big three its just the wait this watch has been burning a hole in my mind for a couple of years I've finally got the money for one and I want it yesterday cheers Aidy


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Aidy said:


> Thanks for your replies I'd like to get one from the big three its just the wait this watch has been burning a hole in my mind for a couple of years I've finally got the money for one and I want it yesterday cheers Aidy


Same here, I just sold off most of my collection to purchase one. I've been checking my e-mail every 5 minutes for the last 2 weeks hoping there's a message from Katsu.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Tell me about it ill email him later and until then ill keep eyeing all the photos on this great thread keep em coming in cheers Aidy


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I got mine from shopping-in-japan. They have them in stock and on ebay, but you get a discount if you buy direct from their website. A very nice lady called Amy Tanaka sorted mine out, and the service was first rate.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks pal I've emailed them today and it was her who got in touch with me nice one just what I needed to hear Aidy


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Finally joining the MM300 club.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello every one, I sold mine after a week wearing it twice, due to small imperfection in the bezel. I have been waiting 3 months for Higuchi to email me. Just like the others I check my email every morning, hoping for an email from him. All 3 of them are sold out at the moment; Higuchi, Chino, and Seiya Japan. The only good thing about waiting is that you will get a 2013 model if you buy from Chino or Higuchi. I cant wait until I wear mine again.


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Finally, MM300 on my wrist!










Sent via iPhone


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

vanquish129 said:


> Finally, MM300 on my wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Bert! We both joined the club on the same week! I know Raffy got one too, so we should plan an MM300 gtg soon.

You might not know this but you were a witness and played a part in my whole Seiko addiction. You dressed up my first ever Seiko which was the BFS, so thanks again bud! See you soon!


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Finally a club member...


----------



## yenjay (May 17, 2011)

Welcome in the club! My MM300 say hallo 


Have a good weekend!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

raze said:


> Congrats Bert! We both joined the club on the same week! I know Raffy got one too, so we should plan an MM300 gtg soon.
> 
> You might not know this but you were a witness and played a part in my whole Seiko addiction. You dressed up my first ever Seiko which was the BFS, so thanks again bud! See you soon!


That will be great Miguel! Congrats too on your MM300!

Sent via iPhone


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

Wore mine for the first time in a month. I've forgotten just how nice the dial is.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

New club member here!


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Add one more to the club - thanks seiya for the 4 day shipping even over the holiday here in the states......


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

U5512 said:


> one is bead blasted for a complete tool look.


awesome, did you blast it or a previous owner? I've been known to blast a few MM's in the past, lol.
always wondered where they went...


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Bead blasting a MM300? That's gotta take some balls! Not sure I could do it! 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

As of three weeks ago, there's at least one MM300 in Canberra! My other watches are a Black Bay and a Planet Ocean....the MM300 is the perfect sport beast for my wrist.

Any other Aussie MM300 owners here?


----------



## tjh07 (Jun 14, 2013)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Happy to join the club!


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

I already joined the club on the last page, but i'm still in honeymoon period with this watch. What a stunning dial, and it is very photogenic.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

raze said:


> Congrats Bert! We both joined the club on the same week! I know Raffy got one too, so we should plan an MM300 gtg soon.
> 
> You might not know this but you were a witness and played a part in my whole Seiko addiction. You dressed up my first ever Seiko which was the BFS, so thanks again bud! See you soon!


Checking in late, raze and vanquish. Cheers.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

americandave said:


> As of three weeks ago, there's at least one MM300 in Canberra! My other watches are a Black Bay and a Planet Ocean....the MM300 is the perfect sport beast for my wrist.
> 
> Any other Aussie MM300 owners here?


There will be in Brisbane in a few days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

rsimpsss said:


> Checking in late, raze and vanquish. Cheers.


Congrats bud!


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all recently bought a second hand marinemaster should of waited for a new one from katsu and I noticed the screw down crown wasn't as smooth as I'd hoped it takes ages to get it down I'm 99.9999% sure it's cross threaded I'm totally vexed I can't believe a watch of that build quality could have such a ****ty fine thread I feel like taking a hammer to it it's totally put me off seiko any ideas guys cheers Aidy


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Hi all recently bought a second hand marinemaster should of waited for a new one from katsu and I noticed the screw down crown wasn't as smooth as I'd hoped it takes ages to get it down I'm 99.9999% sure it's cross threaded I'm totally vexed I can't believe a watch of that build quality could have such a ****ty fine thread I feel like taking a hammer to it it's totally put me off seiko any ideas guys cheers Aidy


Hello
I bought one brand new on ebay in March, I received the watch it looked great but because of my OCD I tried to find something wrong with it. So I too thought that the crown threads were not smooth, I also felt that the spring in the crown was not good. I sent it back to Seiko Japan under warranty, they said it was perfect. I got it back and I sold it. Now I am waiting to buy a new one from Katsu. So either sell it and wait for a new one or take it to a watchmaker to check the threads on the crown, maybe it is good. What made me sell mine was an imperfection in the bezel.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi mate yeah I read your post about it I would like to sell it but I don't want to offload a big problem on someone if of course there is one I'm pretty sure there is the crown won't even go all the way down now I feel cursed ha ha


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Aidy said:


> Hi mate yeah I read your post about it I would like to sell it but I don't want to offload a big problem on someone if of course there is one I'm pretty sure there is the crown won't even go all the way down now I feel cursed ha ha


Hello 
I did not know how bad the problem was, if you bought of ebay recently may be you can return it. Or wore case scenario sell it as is, this depends how much you paid for it. Any how I feel your pain I have been through this kind of stuff a handful of times.
Good luck.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

Just got mine last night, straight from Japan. Haven't had a chance to photograph it properly yet.


----------



## ghwatch (May 6, 2012)

close up shots...


RIMG2092 by ghwatch, on Flickr


RIMG2095 by ghwatch, on Flickr


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

stewham said:


> Just got mine last night, straight from Japan. Haven't had a chance to photograph it properly yet.
> 
> View attachment 1166005


Got mine yesterday from Japan, great watch.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

You can get a new crown/tube from [email protected] Monster watches. Then get a watchmaker to install it for you. Here is Rob's info [email protected]


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks pal ill give it a whirl ill email him today nice one


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah (Dec 20, 2007)

Mine say hi.;-)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Fellow 300MM owners I come to you with a question that might be a bit difficult to answer. Does anyone know how much a new bezel or bezel insert coasts from Seiko? Or has anyone had a new bezel installed when they sent it into Seiko Japan for service? 

Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.

Also does anyone have the contact information for Seiko Japan.


----------



## slicknickns (Nov 8, 2006)

Man there's some awesome pics in this thread!


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Fellow 300MM owners I come to you with a question that might be a bit difficult to answer. Does anyone know how much a new bezel or bezel insert coasts from Seiko? Or has anyone had a new bezel installed when they sent it into Seiko Japan for service?
> 
> Any help in this matter would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Also does anyone have the contact information for Seiko Japan.


hello 
Seiko does not sell the bezel to public I know this because I tried very hard to buy one from them. They will ask you to send your watch to Seiko Japan in order for them to inspect and then install the bezel. It will cost around $130.00, this amount could be lower I do not remember exactly. The bezel and insert are one piece. So there are no inserts, its all in one.
The only person that sell official parts for Seiko is Rob from Welkom bij Monsterwatches, gek van horloges! 
He does carry the bezel for Seiko SBDX001, and if i remember correctly he sells it for 90 Euros.
I hope this helps


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Sliverghost, Thank you very much for your reply. Everything you laid out was what I expected I just wasn't sure of the cost. I just purchased a 300MM a month ago and because of its beauty I am constantly afraid of scratching the bezel because of how good it looks in perfect condition. Now that I know the cost of replacement is so low I wont worry so much and just wear and enjoy. Thanks again for the knowledge.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

90 euros! Might be worth picking one up and leaving in the drawer for a rainy day.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Finally I ordered the new 2013 SBDX001 from Higuchi, I am so exited. Once again I can enjoy this beauty.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Back in the club with my June 2013 MM300. Fresh from Yodobashi Shinjuku.


----------



## rsimpsss (Mar 2, 2012)

raze said:


> Back in the club with my June 2013 MM300. Fresh from Yodobashi Shinjuku.


Congrats bud! Iba ka!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

rsimpsss said:


> Congrats bud! Iba ka!


Salamat Kaibigan (thanks friend)! A stressful situation that ended well. Now I can sleep!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Re - just ordered 2013 model?
Is it any different, or just a different production run?


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Re - just ordered 2013 model?
> Is it any different, or just a different production run?


It is the same, but just the new production.


----------



## sdelcegno (Aug 16, 2008)

raze said:


> Back in the club with my June 2013 MM300. Fresh from Yodobashi Shinjuku.


I plan to order one as my next watch I think. Where did you order it from. Can't find them in stock online what's the best sight.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

I just received mine, shipped out on Wednesday 07/08/13 and delivered today 12/08/13. Also no custom charges, I am so pleased with Higuchi.


----------



## DSSD (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine came today and it just joined the boys  Omega Seamaster, 6309-7049, Sumo, SBDX001 and Deepsea.


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine should arrive Wednesday. Sold 2 of my Tsunamis to help fund. Hope I dont regret it!


----------



## DSSD (Aug 22, 2010)

SBDX001 is smaller and sits higher than the Deepsea or Sumo. After reading all the reviews I thought that it would be a bigger and heavier watch similar to the Deepsea. Having it on my wrist for the last 4 hours I'd likely compare this to a cross between the orignal Seadweller and an Oris TT1. Very happy even if it's not as robust as I had expected. The sweep second hand is as smooth as silk and it does feel like I'm wearing a tool watch. Another watch that I will never let go


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Mine should arrive Wednesday.

UPDATE: She arrived today (Wed 8/14) and it is amazing!


----------



## El Gato Con Botas (Jun 14, 2013)

DSSD said:


> SBDX001 is smaller and sits higher than the Deepsea or Sumo. After reading all the reviews I thought that it would be a bigger and heavier watch similar to the Deepsea. Having it on my wrist for the last 4 hours I'd likely compare this to a cross between the orignal Seadweller and an Oris TT1. Very happy even if it's not as robust as I had expected. The sweep second hand is as smooth as silk and it does feel like I'm wearing a tool watch. Another watch that I will never let go


You don't happen to have comparable wrist shots of the DSSD and MM300 by any chance, do you?


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

WOW, just wow this watch is a real beauty. I have handled a lot of dive watches, but hands down this is my favorite.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

One great thing about the MM that makes it work for me is the fact that it has a flat case back that sits flush on wrist other wise it wear way to tallk for me. The SD wore to tall on my wrist and wobbled around because it's really high case back. Where I loved the SD but couldn't wear it comfortable because of that reason.



DSSD said:


> SBDX001 is smaller and sits higher than the Deepsea or Sumo. After reading all the reviews I thought that it would be a bigger and heavier watch similar to the Deepsea. Having it on my wrist for the last 4 hours I'd likely compare this to a cross between the orignal Seadweller and an Oris TT1. Very happy even if it's not as robust as I had expected. The sweep second hand is as smooth as silk and it does feel like I'm wearing a tool watch. Another watch that I will never let go


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Second time owning this beauty. Definitely keeping it this time around.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Mine back from Seiko Japan:


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

new MM300 owner here... been eyeballing them for over 10 years, never pulled the trigger... recently sold 3 other Seikos to get this, and what an amazing watch it is!! definitely lives up to its great reputation... I guess better late than never :-d a keeper for sure! on Drew canvas here, back on the great bracelet now :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

got the 003 revved up for tuesday wear, no bracelet with this one:


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

David Woo said:


> got the 003 revved up for tuesday wear, no bracelet with this one:


David i have seen your 003 before but i forgot how cool it is. Thanks again for sharing.
Jimmy K


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

NIce!!!


gr8sw said:


> new MM300 owner here... been eyeballing them for over 10 years, never pulled the trigger... recently sold 3 other Seikos to get this, and what an amazing watch it is!! definitely lives up to its great reputation... I guess better late than never :-d a keeper for sure! on Drew canvas here, back on the great bracelet now :-!


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Keep the amazing pictures coming I'm currently trimming my collection to raise some money and hope to get a MM300 from Higuchi some time this month, or early October I can't wait!!!


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

new owner here


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

richnyc said:


> Keep the amazing pictures coming I'm currently trimming my collection to raise some money and hope to get a MM300 from Higuchi some time this month, or early October I can't wait!!!


Hope you get it sooner than later!


----------



## DSSD (Aug 22, 2010)

Overall, the DSSD is more robust. The MM300 is higher and a bit more compact. The Sumo has a larger face and not as thick as the other two. They each serve a different purpose for me. The MM300 is more of an everyday watch, the DSSD I wear it mostly when I'm out for drinks with friends and the Sumo is such a nice watch I can't get rid of it.











El Gato Con Botas said:


> You don't happen to have comparable wrist shots of the DSSD and MM300 by any chance, do you?


----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

squeeze said:


> new owner here


Wow, what a beauty. Enjoy it


----------



## squeeze (Dec 29, 2010)

richnyc said:


> Wow, what a beauty. Enjoy it


thank you


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Bezel for Seiko Marinemaster 300m SBDX001 FACTORY NEW Hello
Original bezel for Seiko Marinemaster 300m SBDX001, from Seiko Japan.
please message me if you are interested. ​


----------



## amoredimamma (Feb 8, 2011)

The MM300 is my Grail. I would love to have one but here in Europe it's not easy to find one.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

The MM 300 looks to me to be the unshrouded Tuna 300, except it is a mechanical movement, yes?
Are these movements more robust than the smaller mechanicals like the rolly subs?
My subs wear out simple as that, i am not impressed at all with them.
Should i consider the seiko larger mechniaclas more robust that the smaller euro high buck joke of the century movements?
I am in love with the newly recieved Tune 300 quartz, wish they made the MM 300 you guys lust over here in quartz, it would already be on the way.
i am still open to a mechniacala movement, maybe, deffinite maybe.
Keeping in mind i can change the quartz units battery in my shop.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Happy Sunday...!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

area51 said:


> The MM 300 looks to me to be the unshrouded Tuna 300, except it is a mechanical movement, yes?
> Are these movements more robust than the smaller mechanicals like the rolly subs?
> My subs wear out simple as that, i am not impressed at all with them.
> Should i consider the seiko larger mechniaclas more robust that the smaller euro high buck joke of the century movements?
> ...


Sorry but I dont see the resemblance at all. Case, hands and dial are all different. All the Tuna cases are round, hands have arrows, dials have painted markers. The only things I see them having in common is having the crown on 4 oclock. Im not sure why your Rolex Subs movements wear out but I think you should elaborate more on that. The closest thing to a MM300 quartz would be a MM600.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Very nice LS, looks like you can swing the deal, some of these guys its falling off of them, sad but true.
How hard do you use it?
Will it take al ickin and keep on tickin?
Happy Sunday, now to work.
dont forget, homemade, as always, Pisano Fried Chicken
Thx,
Gary


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thx Raze, ill look at the MM600.
i am speaking in general terms size wise, i understand they are not direct equivs.



raze said:


> Sorry but I dont see the resemblance at all. Case, hands and dial are all different. All the Tuna cases are round, hands have arrows, dials have painted markers. The only things I see them having in common is having the crown on 4 oclock. Im not sure why your Rolex Subs movements wear out but I think you should elaborate more on that. The closest thing to a MM300 quartz would be a MM600.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Greetings all,
I dont get something sbout the MM300, i understand the fit and finish, the superb ergos and ratio size most approve of, the case, i get the asthetics and quality.
I get the bracelet, worht 300 like theone on my new SBBN 015, great bracelets,

Is there something about the movement that is special makes it so expensive vs the Sum( in bound).
I see this as the Roly competition by Seiko from all that i have read in this forum, that i get and understand, i am beocming a fan so pls dont take this wrong not trying to be advisarial, i dont understand what superior performance the watch offers vs fit and finish?
Is it a cert chrono like the roly and other watchs it appears to compete with?
Thx,
Gary


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

area51 said:


> Greetings all,
> I dont get something sbout the MM300, i understand the fit and finish, the superb ergos and ratio size most approve of, the case, i get the asthetics and quality.
> I get the bracelet, worht 300 like theone on my new SBBN 015, great bracelets,
> 
> ...


This is not really the place to ask this question.

Try this link. Most recent discussion on the MM.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-marinemaster-300-negative-comments-923527.html


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Omg, I'm thinking about this watch everyday, hope to get it in Dec 2013!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

So if your better half gave you an ultimatum : if you wanted to add a mm300 to your collection, you had to get rid of the omega seasmaster pro 300m that you already own, would you guys go for it?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

balzebub said:


> So if your better half gave you an ultimatum : if you wanted to add a mm300 to your collection, you had to get rid of the omega seasmaster pro 300m that you already own, would you guys go for it?


No. The Omega is still a better watch all round in my opinion, from the bracelet to movement and crystal. The MM300 is a great watch, but not worth flipping an Omega SM for


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I've been wearing my mm300 since Friday, been sea swimming in it yesterday, and its gained 5 seconds.
One thing regarding the mm300 v seamaster/submariner etc etc is that if I see someone wearing the Swiss watch who doesn't otherwise look 'monied', I assume they are a fake wearing saddo. This is undoubtedly wrong of me I know, but cant help it so please dont rant at me.
But see someone in a mm300 and you know exactly where they are coming from, a true, under the radar wis piece.


----------



## Odin43 (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm flying under the radar today.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello
Original bezel for Seiko Marinemaster 300m SBDX001, from Seiko Japan for $195.00 USD.
please message me if you are interested.


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

Finally got myself a mm300. Looks and feels great in real life! Feels chunky and heavy. But I like it. There are many like it, but this one is mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I just ordered one. I've been on the fence since I bought my Tuna 015 and just kept researching and photo geeking. I won't receive it until sometime in November so the wait is going to be a stressor!!!


----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

you're not gonna regret it! and congrats!



nobbylon said:


> I just ordered one. I've been on the fence since I bought my Tuna 015 and just kept researching and photo geeking. I won't receive it until sometime in November so the wait is going to be a stressor!!!


----------



## nicoya33 (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nace. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## nerfedup (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey guys I kinda broke my bezel gasket while taking the bezel off... any idea where I can get a new one?

thanks.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Rob @ Monster Watches


nerfedup said:


> Hey guys I kinda broke my bezel gasket while taking the bezel off... any idea where I can get a new one?
> 
> thanks.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

My MM300 is now waiting for me in the US. 3 days to get there from Higuchi is amazing. I now have to wait until a week Sunday to get it. It's going to be a long 12 days!


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

What is the regular service requirment if any?
Thinking about one as a dress watch.
8.5" wrists, the smaller stuff is not for me, all bone too.
The sumos are great really enjoying them also.
Getting rid of another rolex sub, what a joke, the service requirements to keep them running is rediculous.
Heres what i posted at the Rolex feel good corner.

I am glad i found this thread, i do enjoy the happy happy, feel good drama.
Rolex watchs are over rated and certainly over priced and over valued, i dont get it at all.
Been wearing them for a long tiem, subs, gold subs, two tone subs, back to SS subs, dont ever use a winder, it will wear the watch out in 3 years instead of about 10 years when they just wear out plain and simple.
All bought over seas, middle east, resell ,someone just has to have the one i am wearing sell it buy another, what a waste of time haha.
The service centers are pretty lame in the US, they charge you 600$ every three years to oil and regulate etc, the rip off of the galaxy, they dont tell you not to use a winder it wears the watch out.
Cant wait to get rid of this pile of junk and get a really good seiko, way better value no contest.
so the inhereted stuff, good for you, the newbies looking to buy a good watch, dont be fooled or be a fool, your chioce.
:roll:


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Actually you can use a watchmaker like IWW who will service it for a 1/3 of the price mentioned.


area51 said:


> What is the regular service requirment if any?
> Thinking about one as a dress watch.
> 8.5" wrists, the smaller stuff is not for me, all bone too.
> The sumos are great really enjoying them also.
> ...


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Another option is also MCWW but like IWW he is kind of backed up on work.

Jack relume and serviced a Rolex E2 that came back looking perfect imo. But if you just want someone to service your watch that knows Rolex's without much backlog than use this guy Watch Repair & Restoration | Rolex, Bulova, Omega & More he does great work at a great price


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

My experience with Rolex completely different. I've had my 16800 Submariner for 27 years now, only serviced twice and it still keeps cosc spec time. Never once stopped or done anything out of normal. I read somewhere that the 3035 movement was stronger and more robust than later 16610 mov'ts. Or indeed previous Rolex mov'ts. 
I agree that Rolex servicing is ridiculously priced though and along with the initial purchase price allows them to have such a high profile and sponsorship presence. 

I'm looking forward to the MM300, hopefully with me in 4-5 days now. 
Ssrvice for these isn't cheap though and probably competes with Rolex on price however I'll give it 10 years before I'll bother.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nob, looking forward to your comparo of the MM300 and the roly subs.
I am actually thinking of moving up to the mm600 springer to replace the roly subs.
Will need to see what i am in for on service costs and intervals first, thats a real turn off for me.
Jack will know.
The quartz SBBN's may be the right place for me all things considered.
All this winder stuff i just dont get it, but ill figure it out.
I do admit i can be hard on these little devices at times also, shooting, tractors, rarely if ever dropped, i realize that high impact forces just wreck them, more parts = less relaiblity simple as that.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Gary,
I also have the SBBN015 Tuna and it's a nice strong dive watch. As I've said before in a few posts, my Sub' was worn nearly 24/7 for 25 years, dropped more than a few times, wacked against metal in a/c cockpits, sauna'd, steamed, dived, showered and bathed and every other thing we humans do and it never let me down once. I'll never sell it and can only say it's been an exceptional watch and everything I expected. I'll do a short review compairing the MM300, Tuna and Submariner when I receive the MM,
regards j


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

my 3 day old mm says hi...


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

jinugi39 said:


> my 3 day old mm says hi...
> View attachment 1280119


How is the accuracy? I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

well....it gains +4 secs on my wrist but it loses 1 or 2 sec in crown-up position at night. no complaints about its accuracy. JW


----------



## seikoluhver (Jun 27, 2012)

Showing off my MM300 again, with Hodinkee leather.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

Love mine on strap









Great lume









Not my car


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I received my MM300 last night and here's my initial thoughts.
It's absolutely worth the price tag. The overall fit and finish of high end Seiko's is easily equal to the high end swiss watches. The only micro brand I can compare it with in this price range is Doxa and the Doxa doesn't come close. My 750 was a nice watch but not in this league. The MM300 feels more like my Submariner but heavier!
The dial is stunning, as are the hands. Some say the hands are too short but I think they are perfect for the dial size. Dial size, mmmmm well I've been wearing my Tuna SBBN015 for a while and yes the dial is slightly smaller. The metal surrounds also make the dial dots smaller than the Tuna. The best two words to describe the 2 watches are Matt and Gloss. MM300 is very much a dress diver with capability and the Tuna is just all tool diver. Getting this MM has given me an even greater liking for the understated functional simplicity of the Tuna! 
The bezel function is as good as the Submariner and much nicer than the cheap feeling micro's. 
Some have complained about strap fitting near the lugs. I'm sure this must be by those who have never actually handled the watch as the fitting is nice and tight with no play at all. Strap quality on both the MM and Tuna is superb with no sharpness on edges that some watches have. Although a bit fiddly I like the pin and collar system for sizing and the clasp is one of the best there is for security and extension.
The crown feels fine and when screwing down feels to me like it's winding the watch with each turn. Does everyone elses do this? 
Overall I'm very happy with the watch and will add some pictures comparing the Sub', Tuna and skx007.
I'd like to thank Higuchi for his services and very fast shipping. I can happily recommend both him and Seiya (my Tuna) to anyone wishing to buy from Japan.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nob, this is  a great set of pics, very helpful to me making some up coming decisions, thank you.
Your commnets are very useful also.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Congratulations Nobbylon, fantastic trio you have there, I echo your thoughts about the difference between the MM and Tuna.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Here is mine.. with seikomatic p. Sbbn015 and astron...

Im thinking to replace seikomatic for grand seiko


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

The MM300 after 48 hrs is running at +11 secs. I will keep checking over the next 5 days. Worn constant over the period. I'm now used to the slightly reduced dial size compaired to the Tuna. I gave it it's first swim yesterday and the domed hardlex in the water makes the dial very readable and clear. It's a very comfortable watch to wear and I think this is because of the flat profile of the rear of the strap and case back.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just got my MM properly aligned chapter ring. Wore is all day and so far it feels like it is a part of my wrist. Very comfortable even on my 6.5 inch wrist - a surprise! 
dial by plants by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

Spork rubber band.... extremely comfy.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

What does Seiya mean by "the chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly" in the MM300 description? Are these blemished models? The photos look fine to me...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

dinexus said:


> What does Seiya mean by "the chapter ring and index & bezel index and face index not being aligned perfectly" in the MM300 description? Are these blemished models? The photos look fine to me...


 Here is a used MM which I had bought online from a large Japanese used items store. The chapter ring is misaligned. When I got it, the misalignment was just like the advertised photo. Now, I suspect this was done by the store's watchmaker who had inspected the movement, found it fine and ran +4secs/day tested in o
MM in box good shot by thianwong1, on Flickrne position. I returned the watch and the seller had the problem easily fixed and sent the MM back. I found it now perfect. Here is the fixed chapter ring.......
dial by plants by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't believe any leave the factory misaligned. All the ones affected have most likely been opened up by people who shouldn't be in there!
Lume pip not centered can be easily changed.
Bezel alignment is a different thing. Is the bezel triangle supposed to align mid click, right after a click or before a click? WHO CARES! 
I bought this watch because it has,
1/ a very cool case
2/ a fantastic movement
3/ is very easy to tell the time with as are all Seiko dive watches
4/ has drilled lugs (I like drilled lugs)
5/ is made in house with great history
6/ has a very comfortable bracelet with superb clasp
7/ is very good value at the moment because of the yen exchange rate.......

and it just looks awesome!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

nobbylon said:


> I don't believe any leave the factory misaligned. All the ones affected have most likely been opened up by people who shouldn't be in there!
> Lume pip not centered can be easily changed.
> Bezel alignment is a different thing. Is the bezel triangle supposed to align mid click, right after a click or before a click? WHO CARES!
> I bought this watch because it has,
> ...


 I am going to wear mine for awhile and bond with it, leaving the Omegas and TUTIMA divers. So far the MM has been very easy to wear. The weight is really relative as my 6.5 inch wrist carries the watch well. a good fit of the bracelet is the reason. ....no flopping or feeling of being top heavy. For sure, I agree with your 7 likes!


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

In memory of this excellent creation.























































Was a proud owner.
Too bad I haven't captured the lume shot. I wish I could...


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

PK-GAT, nice pics but why did you sell it? 
I do wonder why this watch is bought and sold so much? I've bonded with this watch already. It's something I cannot explain in words but it just seems to have an indescribable quality over the Tuna. In my case this could be that it has a mechanical movement which I've always loved in watches and everything else, cameras, cars, aircraft etc. The Tuna gets away with being a quartz because it's a special quartz! but it will never have the same whatever it is appeal to me that a good mechanical has. I had a Doxa 750T before this MM and I tried to force myself to like it but there was nothing. 
For me this MM ticks my boxes.
Running at +25 after 5 days however I'm going to start another test after 7 days, wearing during the day and leaving crown up over night on the bed post. We'll see......
Oh and I've wacked the bezel already!!!! I think I belted it on the drum whilst loading the washing machine!!!! small dent on the outer edge of the bezel at the 20 mark. It's definately mine now!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

nobbylon said:


> PK-GAT, nice pics but why did you sell it?
> I do wonder why this watch is bought and sold so much? I've bonded with this watch already. It's something I cannot explain in words but it just seems to have an indescribable quality over the Tuna. In my case this could be that it has a mechanical movement which I've always loved in watches and everything else, cameras, cars, aircraft etc. The Tuna gets away with being a quartz because it's a special quartz! but it will never have the same whatever it is appeal to me that a good mechanical has. I had a Doxa 750T before this MM and I tried to force myself to like it but there was nothing.
> For me this MM ticks my boxes.
> Running at +25 after 5 days however I'm going to start another test after 7 days, wearing during the day and leaving crown up over night on the bed post. We'll see......
> Oh and I've wacked the bezel already!!!! I think I belted it on the drum whilst loading the washing machine!!!! small dent on the outer edge of the bezel at the 20 mark. It's definately mine now!


 I too have bonded quickly to the MMaster, faster than I thought. It had one link removed to 17mm and the fit on my small 6.5 wrist is perfect, despite the heavy casing. Mind you the honeymoon period of a new watch is still on...hehe! The Omega and Tutima will have to wait its turn now!


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

nobbylon said:


> PK-GAT, nice pics but why did you sell it?


Here are some reasons why I let it go :
1. I found this MM was too heavy for me. Almost every time I used it, if I had used it more than 8 hours, "the burden feel" on my wrist will appear. It was OK though if I used it just for a while.
2. I had a chance to pursue my grail and I need some funds. And in that moment, the only watch I had with good resale value is this poor MM.:think:
3. I am a dress watch guy. I also like diver watch, but not that much (although I have SKX007 and usually use it for my jogging activity).

Keep you MM in good health and stay with it as long as you will, nobbylon


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

Where can I see one of these in the UK. I'd like to see one before I buy


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

oiljam said:


> Where can I see one of these in the UK. I'd like to see one before I buy


I had only ever seen them on the net before I got this one. Perhaps someone close by may have one? Where are you in the UK? 
Size wise I'd say it was basically a thicker Submariner and of the same quality. If you do go for one you will definitely not be disappointed with the quality. I have 7.75 inch wrists and it's a perfect size. I needed to remove only 1 link from the bracelet for fitting. I know it's on my wrist but it's not intrusive at all.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

nobbylon said:


> I had only ever seen them on the net before I got this one. Perhaps someone close by may have one? Where are you in the UK?
> Size wise I'd say it was basically a thicker Submariner and of the same quality. If you do go for one you will definitely not be disappointed with the quality. I have 7.75 inch wrists and it's a perfect size. I needed to remove only 1 link from the bracelet for fitting. I know it's on my wrist but it's not intrusive at all.


Thanks.

West Yorkshire me. I suppose the inability to see one in the UK is part of the appeal


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

oiljam said:


> Thanks.
> 
> West Yorkshire me. I suppose the inability to see one in the UK is part of the appeal


I'll be in Sale near Manchester from Dec 20th if you want to have a look and haven't got one by then!
The bummer with buying through the UK is the vat of £250


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

nobbylon said:


> I'll be in Sale near Manchester from Dec 20th if you want to have a look and haven't got one by then!
> The bummer with buying through the UK is the vat of £250


Thanks for that, I'll bear it in mind. As for VAT, don't go there, already suffered that on a different watch from Seiya. Might try Creation Watches again, they have in the past got through customs.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Bought mine without having seen one in the flesh. Definitely the right decision to get one, will never look back. 
I have thin 6.75" wrists and it definitely doesn't wear big, looks more like a chunky 42mm watch on.
Mine came from shopping-in-japan and I had to pay vat. Creation are more expensive but no vat, swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Evanssprky said:


> Bought mine without having seen one in the flesh. Definitely the right decision to get one, will never look back.
> I have thin 6.75" wrists and it definitely doesn't wear big, looks more like a chunky 42mm watch on.
> Mine came from shopping-in-japan and I had to pay vat. Creation are more expensive but no vat, swings and roundabouts really.


 I too bought one without really trying it on and I agree with you totally. My 6.5 inch wrist easily handles the size and weight! 

wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> I too bought one without really trying it on and I agree with you totally. My 6.5 inch wrist easily handles the size and weight!
> 
> wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


Yes indeed, looks great on you too


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

First 7 days of ownership gone by and it's +36 secs.
+5 a day is'nt bad. I suppose it may take a few weeks to settle down.
Watch worn 15-16 hrs and the rest is crown up on the bed post.
In comparison my 27 year old Sub' which hasn't been serviced for the last 10 years runs at +2 a day!
I'm not accuracy OCD though  so all of this is just for interest!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

nobbylon said:


> I received my MM300 last night and here's my initial thoughts.
> It's absolutely worth the price tag. The overall fit and finish of high end Seiko's is easily equal to the high end swiss watches. The only micro brand I can compare it with in this price range is Doxa and the Doxa doesn't come close. My 750 was a nice watch but not in this league. The MM300 feels more like my Submariner but heavier!
> The dial is stunning, as are the hands. Some say the hands are too short but I think they are perfect for the dial size. Dial size, mmmmm well I've been wearing my Tuna SBBN015 for a while and yes the dial is slightly smaller. The metal surrounds also make the dial dots smaller than the Tuna. The best two words to describe the 2 watches are Matt and Gloss. MM300 is very much a dress diver with capability and the Tuna is just all tool diver. Getting this MM has given me an even greater liking for the understated functional simplicity of the Tuna!
> The bezel function is as good as the Submariner and much nicer than the cheap feeling micro's.
> ...


 You're making my decision between Doxa and mm300 easier. I recently recieved my 6105 and my sbbn015... they're too much for words... I can only imagine how much a mm300 would blow me away


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Evanssprky said:


> Yes indeed, looks great on you too


 Thank you. Here is the German Tutima all titanium at 43mm wide and it too fits the wrist. Comparisons between the two are light night and day...the German watch is minimalist and totally functional as you can see with the dial. The Seiko MM is much dressier and a tool watch at the same time.... 

wrist1 by thianwong1, on Flickr and the 3rd 300m diver is the Bond version designed in 1997....... The MMaster, to me, reflections the balance of form and function whilst the Swiss Omega is really mostly form in its fancy designed bezel and skeleton handset. It is a great wearing watch, perfectly balanced and slim enough to wear cuffs.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> You're making my decision between Doxa and mm300 easier. I recently recieved my 6105 and my sbbn015... they're too much for words... I can only imagine how much a mm300 would blow me away


The Doxa is a nice watch however I sold mine primarily because of the useless bezel. For my eyesight it was unreadable. If it had a SEIKO or Rolex type bezel I would have probably kept it. 
They do feel like a cheap watch when compared to the Tuna or MM300 though.
Having had a try with a couple of micro brands I'll now stick with my Rolex and Seiko's.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

nobbylon said:


> The Doxa is a nice watch however I sold mine primarily because of the useless bezel. For my eyesight it was unreadable. If it had a SEIKO or Rolex type bezel I would have probably kept it.
> They do feel like a cheap watch when compared to the Tuna or MM300 though.
> Having had a try with a couple of micro brands I'll now stick with my Rolex and Seiko's.


Fully agreed, that is exaclty where i am at these days, even paired down the rolies, ties up too much money and not fun like the seikos, ok for dress but not much use otherwise.
The seikos are so much for the money and lots of fun, mods, even on the 3-4k$ modles still affordable enough to actually wear them, play with them, drop them, who cares, the rolies are so expensive nowadays they just arnt fun any more.
And the seiko higher end stuff is a better watch, simple as that.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Watch is holding a consistant +5 / day. I was experimenting with straps yesterday and today. I tried it on a standard black nato and it doesn't seem to balance as nicely. In the water today it went a bit loose and was annoying. I then tried the MM300 rubber and it's ok BUT when you pull on the ends of the strap a clicking is felt through the pins so obviously the ends of the pins are moving around in the lug holes. I don't like this so it's back onto the superb steel bracelet. 
If I can find some 2.5 mm thick with 19mm body length and 1.05mm shoulderless pins then maybe I can use the rubber as well.
Anybody know where I can get some? 
These watches are an absolute bargain at the moment. Less then $1900 NEW from Higuchi.
There simply is not another watch of this quality available for this money!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Nobby and Area, you make some pretty good comments there... but would you sell a really nice 6105 to help fund a Marinemaster??


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> Nobby and Area, you make some pretty good comments there... but would you sell a really nice 6105 to help fund a Marinemaster??


Personally I would sell any other Seiko diver to get one. The 6105 is a nice watch but it's appeal is really driven by it's age and scarcity in good condition. Both of which are immaterial to me as I buy divers watches based on legibility and water resistance. The MM300 is in a different league to a 6105, better movement, nicer high end case and just a much higher level watch. A 6105 would be useless to me unless it was sealed and tested. I still prefer the MM300. 
Of course a collector would probably have a different view to me.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

You're words resonate my thoughts exactly. Seeing as I am more of a user than a collector the path for me couldn't be any clearer ...but i will NOT sell my 28 year old Golden Tuna :-d... it can remain as the mandatory vintage piece in my collection ;-)



nobbylon said:


> Personally I would sell any other Seiko diver to get one. The 6105 is a nice watch but it's appeal is really driven by it's age and scarcity in good condition. Both of which are immaterial to me as I buy divers watches based on legibility and water resistance. The MM300 is in a different league to a 6105, better movement, nicer high end case and just a much higher level watch. A 6105 would be useless to me unless it was sealed and tested. I still prefer the MM300.
> Of course a collector would probably have a different view to me.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Silmatic said:


> Nobby and Area, you make some pretty good comments there... but would you sell a really nice 6105 to help fund a Marinemaster??


 I sold off my 6105 and now want to sell my 6306 since I got the MMaster. All the negatives from some owners - like...to top heavy, bracelet weak- no way! the MM fits my 6.5 inch perfectly. I will keep a 6309 hybrid as my other Seiko watch! 
GTR in rain MMaster montage by blingmeister, on Flickr 
dial by plants by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay...okay!! I understand... I will be selling... I too am a believer!!:-d Seriously though... you guys have made me feel comfortable with my decision. Soon I will be able to contribute the the MM pics as well :-!



T. Wong said:


> I sold off my 6105 and now want to sell my 6306 since I got the MMaster. All the negatives from some owners - like...to top heavy, bracelet weak- no way! the MM fits my 6.5 inch perfectly. I will keep a 6309 hybrid as my other Seiko watch!
> GTR in rain MMaster montage by blingmeister, on Flickr
> dial by plants by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Silmatic, here is a photo of my three 300m divers. The Bond was the first, the TUTIMA the second buy and finally the MMaster. Each has its pluses. The Swiss and the German are slimmer. And yet the MM though 14.4mm tall never really gets in the way. The wrist seems to accept the MM naturally. A proper fitted bracelet helps. I ha
Montage three DIVERS 300m by blingmeister, on Flickrd the seller remove one link down to 17cm and it was perfect!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks T.Wong, 

Your photos look great. I am certain that my 8.5 inch wrist will be plenty big enough for the Marinemaster. I am quite comfortable wearing both 300 and 600m Tunas so I think it'll be just fine;-)


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Inbound from Chino, will post pic as soon as I get her!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

kmangino47 said:


> Inbound from Chino, will post pic as soon as I get her!!!!
> 
> wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 congrats! you won'T regret it!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The best value for money diver in the world in my eyes,
no one comes near this great great watch in it's price range.

I have had this watch two times sold the first one BIG mistake,
the second one got stolen, now I got a SBDB001 but the SBDX001 still stands strong in my mind.


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

I ordered one of these last night to go with my incoming Shogun. Can't wait to try them both. Pictures to follow.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Both watches will blow you away b-)


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Rick448 said:


> I ordered one of these last night to go with my incoming Shogun. Can't wait to try them both. Pictures to follow.


 Will be an interesting comparison ...some prefer the Shogun for its lower cost....but you have to wear the MM for a bit to adjust to its weight. The size is not that huge, but it is tall 14.4mm... Still, on my smallish wrist of 6.5 inches, it somehow quite normal. I usually wear 42mm watches. The MM fits right in that slot.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

My MM300 has landed in the USA at JFK 16:51 per shipping update. Soon, very Soon!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Right out of box

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

kmangino47 said:


> Right out of box
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Congrats! and now for some of your thoughts??


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

1st impressions

Deff 4 times more quality than sumo

Can not capture size and creamy color of lume markers in photos

Sits perfect on my wrist, feels taller than tuna

Put it direct on rubber strap which I luv.

Crown operation not even close to the Rolex trip lock. SD feels so much better.

Overall fit and finish is deff up there with my other Swiss divers that are 2x 3x the price.

Never ever ever gunna work with a suit. Just too high, but not what I plan to use it for. 
However I could not take it off as I left for work. 
So today it looks a tad out of place with my suit.

That's my impressions after 2 hours of ownership.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The MM matches my Omega Bond and German TUTIMA for sure! Could you pull your cuff up? At least it would allow you to wear it to the off
Montage three DIVERS 300m by blingmeister, on Flickrice


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

T. Wong said:


> The MM matches my Omega Bond and German TUTIMA for sure! Could you pull your cuff up? At least it would allow you to wear it to the off
> Montage three DIVERS 300m by blingmeister, on Flickrice


SMP gets suit duty or speedy or cocktail time. 
But for now it stays on. Very impressed with this. I'll post better pics. Soon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jinugi39 (Feb 14, 2011)

again...


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick question, which watch winder do you guys use for this watch?
Any pictures would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, it's been on my wrist since it came out of the box. But when I do let it rest in the watch box, it will run down and stop. I don't use a winder for any of my watches, if whatever I'm gunna use that day is stopped. I pick it up set wind it, set the time and done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

No watch winder for me either....just hand wind it .... 
montage GTR MMaster nite by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

A lot of people se the MM as top heavy I love the watch,
I like when a watch "tells" you that it is there, but I can understand why people see it as top heavy.

My son have the Shogun and to me it is one af the most comfi watches you can buy,
You Just forget it is there, and the value for money is just unreal.


----------



## silverghost1907 (Mar 4, 2013)

I know that winders are overrated, I only use a winder so I do not have to wind the watch that I wear for the period of time that I am wearing it for. The reason for this is because I switch between 2 watches at a time or sometimes I do not even wear a watch. Now because of the fact that this watch has a screw down crown I prefer not unscrewing and screwing it as much as possible, this is due the obvious reason of possible cross threading. I have this OCD with all my screw down crown watches. Now because this is a heavy and thick watch I need to buy a winder that has a clearance so the face of the watch does not touch the cover of the winder. So if anyone knows of a good winder that can handle this watch please let me know.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I have one coming now. It's my fifth Prospex purchased from iBuyjp (Ian) on eBay. Got a smoking deal and cannot wait.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

I have wanted to get a MM300 for about three years. I just ordered one from Katsu and hope to get it this week!

It's been more than two years since I last purchased a watch. That was a special custom Tsunami direct from JakeB that he modded with a Sumo dial and handset and tipped the second hand in red. It's awesome, but I think this one will bump it out of the collection.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on the MM300. I've been considering one too and loving this thread but is the special servicing requirements with the monocoque case an issue with anyone?


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

nope, when and if i need service ill send it off to one of the well respected watchmakers reccomened on the forum, I have had excellent service in the past from MCWW but i knock on wood that i don't need service for a long time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The QC certainly is not perfect, but it is a nice watch. If this was a grail for me, I would be upset about a few issues that I see, but I bought this to be a dressy beater diver, so I can live with the issues.

The brushing on the bracelet is uneven, more so than the Sumo that I owned. Seems sloppy.

The urethane on the bezel is streaky in the way it's finished. The bezel action is really nice.

I do really like the clasp how I can adjust it to fit throughout the day.

For my 7.5"+ wrist it doesn't feel top heavy, but on a smaller wrist I would think Invicta beast. It's not big, but it's tall and heavy.

I'm worried about the Hardlex, but will just ship it off for sapphire if it's a flop. It does look really nice though.

The hands and markers are nice, but I agree that the print looks a little cheap. The dial itself is great. Very even and with a nice texture.

Crown action is tight and smooth. I don't like the winding while screwing down, but if it lasts, so be it.

Overall, I really like it. It's a great watch. But, this is no grail for perfectionists. I don't want to be Debbie Downer because I love my Seikos, but keep your expectations realistic. Calling this a PO or Sub beater would just not be logical. Now, if you want to really use a watch and not be scared of what comes of that, then this is a great deal.

Let me be very clear, this is worth the money and it's a great watch. I will wear it proudly around snobs with their run of the mill divers. But don't expect it to be some epic piece that no others can stand before. It's just a very nice Seiko, which is what I love about it. Seiko rocks.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Is unfair to compare a 2k watch with a PO or sub that are three times the price. The fact that the MM 300 is constantly compared to higher priced Swiss diver says something about the build quality and the overall excellence of the mm300

Some things are equal to my SD like the bezel operation. Some things are way below like the trip lock crown of the Rolex is far better feel to me. And some are better like the clasp on the MM300 blows away old style stamped Rolex clasp. However the Rolex is 4-5k more than the mm300.

Mm300 is deff worthy of grail status

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Was this just a random post or a response to me? 

The MM300 is compared to the Sub and PO all the time, so you'll want to go to one of those threads and compare them, or not. 

As far as grail status, I'm not disputing that any watch can be a grail.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> Was this just a random post or a response to me?
> 
> The MM300 is compared to the Sub and PO all the time, so you'll want to go to one of those threads and compare them, or not.
> 
> As far as grail status, I'm not disputing that any watch can be a grail.


Nope not a response to you. But ur post got me thinking. My point was more of a continuation of what u had said. It's an excellent watch for what it is. And not to expect it to me a PO or Rolex.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Robotaz makes a few points I'd like to reply to, not to be argumentative but rather to give a viewpoint. 
I'm not sure if his/her comments are after inspection with a high power magnifier but here goes,
1/ uneven brushing on bracelet? never noticed at all if mine has or has not and doubt most would even look to find out!
2/ bezel urethane streaky? not on mine but maybe it is if viewed with a loupe.
my Submariner bezel (original) has uneven paint but that is normal however if someone was looking very close and expected smooth then this could also be a complaint?
3/ I'm not worried about the Hardlex as this watch was designed to have it. I chipped my Sub's crystal after wacking it on the canopy latch of an airfraft cockpit in '94 so saphire isn't all it's made up to be either. The Sub' never leaked and I never bothered replacing the crystal though.
4/ I agree with regard to the clasp
5/ I think the dial print is in line with what this watch is about and quality wise I can't fault it.
6/ I agree that winding while screwing the crown down is odd and I questioned it at first but i'm used to it now. A Rolex triplock it isn't though however it's good for purpose so no complaints here.

Perfectionists can always find fault with anything. That is their nature. I could if I wanted find fault with my Sub' but it's hand made and therefore will have flaws in some form or another. The bezel wobble on a Sub' is a good example. The Seiko bezels are a lot better fitting even on my skx007!
I've never had a PO so can't comment however the one thing I can say categorically is that, for ageing eyes there is no contest in dial and hand readability between the Sub', the Tuna and the MM300. Even a maxi dial Rolex isn't as easy to read. The hands on the MM300 are the best of the lot and even without glasses I can make out the time.
The MM300 is probably the best and highest quality watch for the money at the moment because of yen rates. I think the reason it gets flipped so much is probably more to do with peoples hang ups regarding having Seiko written on it rather than the watch itself. 
If it had a swiss name and some tall story marketing and perhaps a famous name or two attached to it then it would no doubt be a lot more popular and expensive. This watch sells itself by word of mouth and for anyone who is into dive watches it's definately on the desirable list.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^ guys, just giving my impression based on the many, many threads praising, criticizing, and comparing the MM300. I do have 20/15 vision, so maybe I am seeing things that many can't. I don't know, but I can see uneven brushing on the bracelet in several places. This bracelet will be scratched soon to an extent that uneven brushing is not at all detectable, so not a big deal. I do think its important to note though. Some who think this watch is a holiest of grails could be disappointed. 

All that behind us, I was playing with a Pulsar today and noticed that the bezel is very, very similar to both the MM and Emperor. I really like Seiko bezel action. Very unique, from cheap to the best.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> ^^ guys, just giving my impression based on the many, many threads praising, criticizing, and comparing the MM300. I do have 20/15 vision, so maybe I am seeing things that many can't. I don't know, but I can see uneven brushing on the bracelet in several places. This bracelet will be scratched soon to an extent that uneven brushing is not at all detectable, so not a big deal. I do think its important to note though. Some who think this watch is a holiest of grails could be disappointed.
> 
> All that behind us, I was playing with a Pulsar today and noticed that the bezel is very, very similar to both the MM and Emperor. I really like Seiko bezel action. Very unique, from cheap to the best.


Indeed the clasp and bracelet on mine looks pretty scratched up after 3 weeks or so. I've smacked the bezel as well so there's an ownership/user mark there as well! 
Thankfully I've managed to shed the need for everything to be perfect in life and just use all my stuff for what it is. I realise we're all different but I'm happy that I don't worry about dings and scratches. The caviat to that is that I put them there! 
The bezel action on this MM is the nicest I've used. I'm not a grail seeker or indeed into naming watches as grails but for anyone wanting the iconic Seiko diver then I doubt it would disappoint. As you say though, perfectionists should keep perspective with regard to comparing against watches costing 3-4x more. The MM is easily the best quality watch for the current price though.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

I will soon be purchasing a probably once in a lifetime high end diving watch Nobbylon and have come to some of the same conclusions as you. Having compared the $2100 MM 300 to the $7500 Rolex Sub, from what I can tell, the Marinemaster actually beats it in most categories (except general name recognition amongst the general population). The crown and some of the finishing on the Rolex appear ever so slightly better, but the movement (8L35), bezel, one piece case and lume of the MM 300 seem better. Even better is that the MM 300 only requires servicing about every 5 -7 years for roughly $320 a pop. The Rolex requires servicing every 3-4 years at $700 to $900 a pop. Ouch. I am also happy actually that Seiko has not put this watch in some spy film or partnered it with some idiotic NBA player who cant spell his own name much less appreciate a fine timepiece. That allows it to fly under the radar without being noticed, which I will greatly appreciate if I purchase it.


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mine arrived yesterday and I wasn't sure what to expect compared to the shogun I bought a couple of weeks ago. Well all I can say is that this thing is beautiful. It's in a different league to the shogun and looks fantastic. Don't get me wrong I love my shogun too but the mm300 is just lovely. No pictures I've seen do it justice. I'll try and get some comparisons shots when I get chance.


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

jayhall0315 said:


> I will soon be purchasing a probably once in a lifetime high end diving watch Nobbylon and have come to some of the same conclusions as you. Having compared the $2100 MM 300 to the $7500 Rolex Sub, from what I can tell, the Marinemaster actually beats it in most categories (except general name recognition amongst the general population). The crown and some of the finishing on the Rolex appear ever so slightly better, but the movement (8L35), bezel, one piece case and lume of the MM 300 seem better. Even better is that the MM 300 only requires servicing about every 5 -7 years for roughly $320 a pop. The Rolex requires servicing every 3-4 years at $700 to $900 a pop. Ouch. I am also happy actually that Seiko has not put this watch in some spy film or partnered it with some idiotic NBA player who cant spell his own name much less appreciate a fine timepiece. That allows it to fly under the radar without being noticed, which I will greatly appreciate if I purchase it.


Where in the Bay Area were you able to handle a MM 300 to compare? You might also want to check your facts on Rolex service intervals, because I think you're flat out wrong.


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

hidden by leaves said:


> Where in the Bay Area were you able to handle a MM 300 to compare? You might also want to check your facts on Rolex service intervals, because I think you're flat out wrong.





hidden by leaves said:


> Where in the Bay Area were you able to handle a MM 300 to compare? You might also want to check your facts on Rolex service intervals, because I think you're flat out wrong.


Well Hidden, I have not tried on the MM300 yet but I have seen numerous high definition shots of its exterior, interior and movement. You are right, that unless I actually order one from a Japanese AD, it is unlikely I will see one, because the MM 300 is a Japanese Domestic Market watch. That said, I did try on several Rolexes yesterday here in San Jose at an AD and compared them to the specs and photos of the Marinemaster 300m and 600m (Spring Drive) online. The Rolex AD told me directly that the Rolex Sub service interval is recommended once every 3 years at $680 for basic retuning and up to $1250 if there were more serious problems. He did say many wearers stretch this out to once every 5 years but he does not recommend it if you want to maintain +/- 2 seconds per day. For Seiko, I spoke to Keiko Matsumoto (a female mechtronics engineer and mechanical engineer who spoke English well) about several aspects of the MM 300 and 600 meter models (and a few of the Grand Seikos). She said that typically the repair costs for the MarineMaster 300m are recommended every five years and that it will typically cost North Americans about $280-350 for that service. She also said that unless the watch suffered heavy abuse, that most wearers could expect to get by with service intervals of once every seven years. For the Spring Drive models, she said that Seiko fully expects because of the new capacitor design for service intervals to exceed ten years. It costs about $380 to have a MM 600 serviced and about $600 to have a Grand Seiko Diver serviced. The most expensive model is the Grand Seiko Chronograph which needs servicing every five years and costs about $900.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

agreed pics do not do it justice, it looks great in photos but when u see it up close its just that much better.


Rick448 said:


> Mine arrived yesterday and I wasn't sure what to expect compared to the shogun I bought a couple of weeks ago. Well all I can say is that this thing is beautiful. It's in a different league to the shogun and looks fantastic. Don't get me wrong I love my shogun too but the mm300 is just lovely. No pictures I've seen do it justice. I'll try and get some comparisons shots when I get chance.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

The Rolex service interval is recommended as every 5 years and prob same with Seiko. Any AD saying less than that is scamming for commission. 
I bought my Submariner in 1986 and the first service was done 10 years later in '96. It was then serviced again in2001.
It keeps +2 to +4 secs a day. I used to get it pressure tested every year and it never failed and only had seals changed at the above mentioned services.
At the moment it's done nearly 13 years without a service. 
My military jaeger le Coultre given to me by my Grandfather which he had since 1962 has never been serviced. It still keeps time and has never failed. That.s 51 years. It's the same story with his old Seiko 5 bought in 1975 and again never serviced. They both outlived him!
I think a lot of people are fooled into believing that regular servicing is needed to ensure a watch is at it's best however I think that this is just playing into the pockets of AD's, watch manufacturers and watch techs. 
I have no doubt that there will be those saying that the watch is running dry and wearing it out etc but if it lasts 50 plus years then I doubt it. There's simply too much scaremongering surrounding watch maintainence in an effort to make money out of us.
The other thing to remember is that most of us have a watch rotation so most of the watches should last for 3,4,5 times as long without service depending on how many watches you own.
In the case of my Sub', it was worn 24/7 near enough from 1986 to 2010 and had the 2 services. According to some it should have had 5. Has it's performance suffered ? No it hasn't. 
Watchwinders? Should be renamed wear increasing machines!


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Here is my new MM300. 

I love it, so much better in the flesh...


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Rolexs et all are over rated, over priced and very much not worht the money by any watch standards, that are practical or make sense, its only if you want to be in the club, snob factor, there is no qualatative or quantitative support for the price of the rolex products, they get away with it due to supply and demand only, price fixing out of swiss land and other devious marketing schemes that roly types buy into, i used to be one, still am to a certain extend trying to break that bad habbit and take a correct engineering view of the watch industry these days, having lived in swiss land and worked with swiss companies i know what is going over there and its not what everyone thikns over here in the USA.
Seiko on the other hand is under rated, well priced, value driven, greater technology value, TCO is much much better no matter how you slice it, i am proud of my seikos the rolies are the joke of jokes these days and an embrassment.
Simple as that.
If you thonk you are not getting enough or spending enough to be elite move up to a MM600, spinger, now your mega elite and way way over any rolex made, any rolex, unless you need pure gold watches the rolexes and same jewelry grade stuff is jokeville in the real world.
If you flying, diving, shooting, ranching, mining, oil explorig, any other adventure jobs and life style, truly dong the things the adds imply, the only watchs that are truly apocolipitc dooms day survivers are the seikos that are at that end of the design spectrum.
Want to know when the aliens have taken out the satelite systems, that will be fits you know, you must have a seiko GPS Astron.
It wont the aliens or other zombies,,, we are growing our own over the next few generations, Fukashima and Chernoble are taking care of that world wide, just wait its bad now and going to get allot worse, the gennie is out of the bottle and ya just cant put i back.
When you mm300 types move up to the mm600 spriger you are still half to roly clown watch price or less and wow now your talkin, the rest is really great value priced stuff that still pounds the roly joke watchs.
The roly buyers typicaly are not discriminating when the make thier decsions, its what they are told by other roly clown watch buyrs, a club, they all agree on the emperors new cloths, been there a long time untill i experienced the inner devious workings, joke of jokes, and we just keep apying higher prices for what?
A name only.
I like japan and japanesse people much much better also, more ethical, better engineers and managers. They can and o run great companies.
The swiss cannot run a company, they need to bring in Danes and Germans, yes folks thats how it works over there.
Carry on and try to get outside for some excercise and fresh air.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LOL, I'm at a loss for words.

So...any new MM300 owners with pics to post?


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

nobbylon said:


> The Rolex service interval is recommended as every 5 years and prob same with Seiko. Any AD saying less than that is scamming for commission.
> I bought my Submariner in 1986 and the first service was done 10 years later in '96. It was then serviced again in2001.
> It keeps +2 to +4 secs a day. I used to get it pressure tested every year and it never failed and only had seals changed at the above mentioned services.
> At the moment it's done nearly 13 years without a service.
> ...


Agreed my SMP was last services 7 years ago it's at -2 per day. And I took my speedy to local watch maker (unknown service history) after I purchase it used. Cal 861 from late 80's keeping -4 or -5 per day. Watch maker told me to let it go until it starts failing to keep time. 
Nothing wrong with preventive regular service but lets remember that watch company's set the time limits and the are after $$

If I have a major issue because i streched the interval between service then that's on me and it will be my own fault. But that has not happened yet, nor do I think it will ( knock on wood)

Back to the MM300, I just can't stop looking at my wrist. So nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> LOL, I'm at a loss for words.
> 
> So...any new MM300 owners with pics to post?


 The MM gets lots of wrist time here! 

wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr some complain about the bracelet but on my 6.5 inch wrist it fits perfect....... 
claspside by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## jayhall0315 (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow, Area 51, those comments, ....LOL.

Nobbylon, thanks for that information about servicing periods. I appreciate it. I suspected as much but just wanted to pass on what had been told to me directly.

As best I can tell so far, the Marine Master really does give most Swiss watches that cost 3 to 4 times as much a run for their money.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I have found the downside to having this watch!
I am no longer interested in any other watches!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine arrived today. Katsu shipped it Wednesday. That's fast. No extra duties or taxes, either. Nice...

I have it on the BJ strap until I can get the bracelet sized. I love this watch.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

If MM300 > Sumo, then is MM600 > MM300 by at least the same delta, maybe more?
not buying into the MM300 until this is very clear to me.
The real valu could easily be up scale a bit?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

area51 said:


> If MM300 > Sumo, then is MM600 > MM300 by at least the same delta, maybe more?
> not buying into the MM300 until this is very clear to me.
> The real valu could easily be up scale a bit?


 Read this comparo in 2005 by Ty and Petew ....

Seiko & Citizen Forum: Various and sundry thoughts on the Seiko 600M Springdrive


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

T. Wong said:


> Read this comparo in 2005 by Ty and Petew ....
> 
> Seiko & Citizen Forum: Various and sundry thoughts on the Seiko 600M Springdrive


That was a great read T. Wong, thanks for posting.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

5661nicholas said:


> That was a great read T. Wong, thanks for posting.


 You are welcome! I remember reading it way back then...thinking how unobtainable those were to the average collector...haha! The MM is a great watch!


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice review but to call the 600 'a design based purely on functionality in a no holds barred diver watch' for me is a stretch.
Since when does a dive watch need a 24 hr hand? Maybe if you are on the sea floor and thinking about phoning home to a different continent but not for diving purpose.
My impression of the 600 has always been 'dial too busy for a diver' and then I read the review which tries to explain away the busy dial on the 600 so maybe I'm incorrect in my assumptions.
I still however find that the extra hand, power reserve and numbers around the dial are making it way too much of a 'gizmo' watch and a Seiko 'look what we can do' watch than a functional diver.
Look at both watches in less than perfect light, could be on surface or in the water and you see no writing on dials, all you see is hands and markers and I know that the MM300 will have the more functional and less busy dial.
Things I dislike about the MM600,
sawtooth bezel, looks cheap
24 hr hand, unecessary on a dive watch
spring drive power reserve, as above
allen haed retainers, ugly
I'm sure it's a great watch and liked by those that have them but more functional as a diver than an MM300, I think not.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

With the bracelet adjusted. Persnickety bracelet definitely isn't up the quality of the rest of the watch, but it's nice enough. I do love the watch, however. A lot.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

persco said:


> With the bracelet adjusted. Persnickety bracelet definitely isn't up the quality of the rest of the watch, but it's nice enough. I do love the watch, however. A lot.
> 
> View attachment 1314997


Wow u got it to fit under a shirt cuff!!! I can't even jam mine under a cuff it's way too tall, could just be my shirts. But it's always sad to have to leave the mm300 in the watchbox when I go into the office.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Good stuff TW, Ti rules and that alone should indicate how much more effort is going into the MM600, function and superior design all the way.
The MM300 is gorgeous on the outside and well, blah on the inside, under engineered to say the least
The MM300 is an upgraded sumo, nothing more, not to say it is not a great value and a great watch it certainly is, but enough feel good Wussy stuff, the real marvel and stopping point is the MM600 and the springer is very significant in many ways.
Pricey enouhg to matter and set itself apart, less consumer friendly, and that my friends is a rolex in the making.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

I cant help thinking and believing that the MM300 is kinda like playing watch wars big time, its so all the kids and youngsters have a place to go but just not there yet, too easily obtainable, certainly not much inside, wow its a blingo MM300, i have arrived, but really have not.
Even the lowly quartz SBBn's are more impressive, quartz and the the great features that go with it, truly bad ass watch, case, bracelet et al, as good as it gets on and on, so , not going for the MM300 marketing and promo hysterics.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sooo,,,.
The mm300 is about 2000usd all day long, the mm600 is about 4000usd all day long, is the mm600 double the value.
Agreeaby 4k out paces many of the posslble self indulgent types that we all are, however, many many folks are well within that tax bracket.

So,,, for about 2k for kinda o.k.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Inside Seiko`s SBDX001 MarineMaster 300 Meter Diver. in 2manywatches Archives. Forum read this teardown by Randall Benson, a well respected guy in the Seiko world....


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Lots of feel good stuff, no real substance other than looks.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

area51 said:


> Lots of feel good stuff, no real substance other than looks.


I am looking for an honest answer here................have you ever seen or handled one in person?


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

No i have not handled one seen several.
I do not argue it is not gorgeous, it is no doubt, i suspect the tactile exeperience is equa or possibly greated than the visual experience, o.k. the watch is not a rotten winder but simple and, well plain, for 2k i sitll maintain its looks, and common materials, i bet the grade of SS is the same as the Sumo, dont know but my guess is it is, i was hoping at least Ti which is a big move up from SS.
The monoc case is huge agreed, but again, only a gimick, not a performance issue or step up.
As far as handling goes, my roly sub, all gold or SS is just another watch to me, not near as high end performance as the mm600 springer, but i have engineering criteria and standards, not just looks and feel to consider.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

area51 said:


> Good stuff TW, Ti rules and that alone should indicate how much more effort is going into the MM600, function and superior design all the way.
> The MM300 is gorgeous on the outside and well, blah on the inside, under engineered to say the least
> The MM300 is an upgraded sumo, nothing more, not to say it is not a great value and a great watch it certainly is, but enough feel good Wussy stuff, the real marvel and stopping point is the MM600 and the springer is very significant in many ways.
> Pricey enouhg to matter and set itself apart, less consumer friendly, and that my friends is a rolex in the making.


I have owned the sumo in the past and In no way what so ever is the MM300 just an upgraded sumo, under engineered on the inside??

I think perhaps you are just looking to sir the pot with ur comments and get a reaction from others, because if u have ever had these watches in your hand u would understand how incorrect your statements are.

Under engineered? Really?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Under engineered in the respect it is pretty common movemnt and of course a winder is just another winder for the most part.
Getting up ito the mutiple of thousands of dollars i expect more than just a winder, been there don ethat rolexs, just another winder.
now a springer there some deisng basis and the astron wow.
not disputing anything about the outside, bracelet, on a on, all looks no go, not even Ti, SS, big deal.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

area51 said:


> Under engineered in the respect it is pretty common movemnt and of course a winder is just another winder for the most part.
> Getting up ito the mutiple of thousands of dollars i expect more than just a winder, been there don ethat rolexs, just another winder.
> now a springer there some deisng basis and the astron wow.
> not disputing anything about the outside, bracelet, on a on, all looks no go, not even Ti, SS, big deal.


Agree to disagree. Plenty of fish in the sea for us all. I will say that I know very little about spring drive movements other than they are accurate and expensive. I was never into it, but u have sparked my interest.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

You are clearly a collector and afficianado, i am not.
I try to get a few really good things that stand out and above, value driven but that can be very subjective i admit.


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Well after about a week of ownership here are my thoughts.

I love the look of the watch, it feels very substantial on the wrist and I don't get any problems of it feeling "top heavy."

Accuracy wise it is gaining about 5 seconds a day which I can live with, hopefully it may settle down like my Shogun has.

I actually like the bracelet and it fits me better than any other I have got. My SMP doesn't fit as well as it hasn't got the micro adjustment.

The overall quality is very good but not quite up to the standard of the Omega but very good nonetheless.

I like the fact it is quite understated and doesn't shout "look at me" but watch lovers can recognise the quality of it.

The one thing i'm not too keen on is the screw down crown, the action is smooth when unscrewing but quite rough when screwing down, I also dislike the fat that it winds the movement when doing this which makes it feel even rougher. I am being very careful when screwing the crown down as it feels like it could easily strip the threads. This is not a patch on the Omega and even my Invicta has a better feel.

All in all I think it is worth the money and i am very happy with it. I think I like it better than any of my other watches and it is a definite keeper. I would like to try the MM600 although i'm not 100% sold on the extra hand and reserve meter, i think i'd need to see one in the flesh before splashing the cash.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Rick448 said:


> Well after about a week of ownership here are my thoughts.
> 
> I love the look of the watch, it feels very substantial on the wrist and I don't get any problems of it feeling "top heavy."
> 
> ...


Great feedback. My crown is quite smooth when screwing it back down. This system of screw-down crown is the same as Marathon's, in that it continues to wind as you screw it in. But unlike Marathon the Seiko crown feels a lot more stable. I was impressed with it because I'm used to the Marathon crown which always feels like it's going to strip the threads. This doesn't feel the same to me.


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

If you're incapable of making a post that doesn't denigrate women then please stop posting.




area51 said:


> No i have not handled one seen several.
> I do not argue it is not gorgeous, it is no doubt, i suspect the tactile exeperience is equa or possibly greated than the visual experience, o.k. the watch is not a rotten winder but simple and, well plain, for 2k i sitll maintain its looks, and common materials, i bet the grade of SS is the same as the Sumo, dont know but my guess is it is, i was hoping at least Ti which is a big move up from SS.
> The monoc case is huge agreed, but again, only a gimick, not a performance issue or step up.
> As far as handling goes, my roly sub, all gold or SS is just another watch to me, not near as high end performance as the mm600 springer, but i have engineering criteria and standards, not just looks and feel to consider.


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

At last! thank you Ernie.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Agreed i need to stop getting too many people all wound up.
Little watch joke, ha ha ,get it.
i forget how commercially driven this bunch is.
I wont upset the null any longer,its getting boring to say the least.


----------



## Stainless (Sep 7, 2009)

kmangino47 said:


> Wow u got it to fit under a shirt cuff!!! I can't even jam mine under a cuff it's way too tall, could just be my shirts. But it's always sad to have to leave the mm300 in the watchbox when I go into the office.


There is a shirt tailor here in Singapore that measures your watch and makes that cuff big enough to accommodate it. Not completely unreasonable for a made to measure dress shirt either at US$80-100.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

area51, it's not commercial interests. It's opinions. You have to respect how differently people feel about "stuff". Obviously your presence is appreciated or the mods wouldn't be trying so hard, so I recommend shrugging the chip off and enjoying the forum.

The watch industry is really diverse. So diverse that we can become obsessed freaks who care more about watches than lots of other things we come across in our lives. Whether I like a brand or style, or not, I try to celebrate the diversity. Without it, we all suffer as WIS.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Ernie Romers said:


> If you're incapable of making a post that doesn't denigrate women then please stop posting.


Oh my goodness i have been on a Dutch site, its all clear now, moving up and on.
Happy holidays all.
My work here is done.
Valerie


----------



## hidden by leaves (Mar 6, 2010)

area51 said:


> Oh my goodness i have been on a Dutch site, its all clear now, moving up and on.
> Happy holidays all.
> My work here is done.
> Valerie


Actually, you're on a Dutch owned site, populated globally by intelligent and mature people of a common interest. Feel free to join in, if you are capable. If not, I'm sure we'll get by.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Please stop feeding the troll, its not even a funny troll, just a common or garden bottom-feeder.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

So who's got a new MM to show off?

I'm going to try some different straps on mine tonight and will probably have some laughable diversions to get us back on track.


----------



## kmangino47 (Sep 18, 2010)

Stainless said:


> There is a shirt tailor here in Singapore that measures your watch and makes that cuff big enough to accommodate it. Not completely unreasonable for a made to measure dress shirt either at US$80-100.


Outstanding I will deff talk to my tailor about this. Such a simple idea!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

And my new home for my little collection.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Bought this one used from a Japanese online store. The chapter ring was misaligned. I emailed the store seller who paid for its return. He took 2 weeks to rectify the problem and returned it. I noticed he had forgotten to reinclude the one link he had removed for me. Embarrassed, he had the courier company deliver it to me. A rather long wait in toto....but I am satisfied and thankful the seller was above board. 
wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the club.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Rick448 said:


> Welcome to the club.


 thanks, Rick. I do find my other Omegas etc not getting wrist time! But I know with time that the MM aura will wear off like my Bond did....and all 3 of my 300m divers will get wear time) 
Montage three DIVERS 300m by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Of course they will. I'm currently wearing my 6309 7049 and it's great too. Yes I love the higher end stuff but cool watches don't have to cost a fortune. My next one will be a mm600 or Rolex DSSD.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> Bought this one used from a Japanese online store. The chapter ring was misaligned. I emailed the store seller who paid for its return. He took 2 weeks to rectify the problem and returned it. I noticed he had forgotten to reinclude the one link he had removed for me. Embarrassed, he had the courier company deliver it to me. A rather long wait in toto....but I am satisfied and thankful the seller was above board.
> wrist2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


After service like that you should divulge who it was just for props. That's a really good guy right there.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> After service like that you should divulge who it was just for props. That's a really good guy right there.


 well, the store is in the prefecture of Fukuoka and here is the website through Rakuten. I did not notice the chapter ring being misaligned until I got the watch. So, I had the wife email the seller about it. He asked for it back and said fixing would be easy.....
Rakuten: SS/SS self-winding watch three months guarantee b02w/08s/h09B made in SEIKO "Pross pecks Marlene master" SBDX001 men '00- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Man, if you got the watch in your pictures for $1500 and the guy fixed a chapter ring issue then he's part of the WIS world and worthy of recognition.

That's some great service. I love these stories.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Man, if you got the watch in your pictures for $1500 and the guy fixed a chapter ring issue then he's part of the WIS world and worthy of recognition.
> 
> That's some great service. I love these stories.


 Well, living here in Japan now for 11 years, you really are spoiled with the overall level of service in everything. The website said the watch was inspected, ran +4/day and had some tiny normal bezel scratches . The store's watch section sold new and used Rolexes and other high end Euro watches, so I figured the store was legit. The seller's service was a bit above average in arranging the courier to pick up the watch from me! Since I knew the correcting of the chapter ring was easy and I figured it was their watch guy who made the mistake, I was expecting the seller to make good the transaction. Then I mentioned to the wife he forgot to replace the spare link from the bracelet. She was a bit livid and emailed the seller about the mistake, which he admitted and apologized. He sent the link by courier! So, it was finally all settled, thank god!


----------



## Stainless (Sep 7, 2009)

If anybody is thinking of getting a nice spring bar tool for their MM300, the pin on the AF tool is about 0.1mm too short to eject the spring bar. It works semi-reliably on the upper 'buckle' lugs, but the lower strap lugs are a fraction too thick. The cheap eBay tools I had were patterned after the AF and didn't work either.

The Bergeon pin tools work perfectly though. And the replacement Bergeon pins fit the AF tool.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Stainless, I agree that it is nice to have all the right tools but if ever you misplace it, you can use a humble paper clip very effectively 😏


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Yes, straightened paper clip is perfect for the job.


----------



## Stainless (Sep 7, 2009)

A paperclip is a cheap and practical tool that gets the job done, but so is a SKX007 ;-).

If, however, you have _other watches _that do not have drilled lugs, then a proper spring bar tool makes your life easier. The AF and Bergeon tools are very common, and the fine fork makes strap replacement on fiddly watches such as G-Shocks a breeze, compared to using a mini screwdriver or a cheap ebay tool. Own a MM300? Then you want to avoid the AF spring bar tool.


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

Here is my MM300.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

mine again...Merry Xmas to All!..... 
MMaster girl makeup by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Stainless said:


> A paperclip is a cheap and practical tool that gets the job done, but so is a SKX007 ;-).
> 
> If, however, you have _other watches _that do not have drilled lugs, then a proper spring bar tool makes your life easier. The AF and Bergeon tools are very common, and the fine fork makes strap replacement on fiddly watches such as G-Shocks a breeze, compared to using a mini screwdriver or a cheap ebay tool. Own a MM300? Then you want to avoid the AF spring bar tool.


All very true, except this thread is about mm300's specifically. And for these a paperclip is perfect.


----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Merry Xmas and Best of the Season to All!!!!!!!!!!! 
MMaster Santa chimney by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

My first "grail" a few years back. Swore it would be the one, but alas, something "better" or "different" caught my eye and off for sale the MM went. Fantastic watch and selling, used, now for much more than I bought and sold mine for - should've kept it, but you know what they say about hindsight.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Deco79 said:


>


Is e glass sapphire?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## george_sg (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Deco79 (Jan 24, 2013)

tekong said:


> Is e glass sapphire?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


No, just a original Hardlex crystal with AR coating.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

It is just such a great watch, and those hands.:-s:-!
In the review I made on a danish forum it came close to the SBDB001 I have now,
And that watch has been my prospex grail for years, that's how good I think it is.

In my eyes no watch out there match it on value for money,
look at what you are getting at the same price as a old beat up Seamaster,it's unreal.


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

Deco79 said:


> No, just a original Hardlex crystal with AR coating.


Does the MM come standard with AR coating or is that custom?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Ironman by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

slowxturtle said:


> Does the MM come standard with AR coating or is that custom?


Standard

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

tekong said:


> Is e glass sapphire?


I believe after-market sapphires are available.


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Standard
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. I just placed an order for one with Higuchi!


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Whoo Hoo! Finally get to check in to this thread. Just got it from Seiya today. Ordered it on Christmas Eve, it was delivered by noon today. Ran home on my lunch hour, sized the bracelet, and have had it on ever since. Still getting used to the heft of it. Short review: This is a great watch! (Sorry for the crummy quick and dirty wrist shot.)


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

nuovorecord said:


> Whoo Hoo! Finally get to check in to this thread. Just got it from Seiya today. Ordered it on Christmas Eve, it was delivered by noon today. Ran home on my lunch hour, sized the bracelet, and have had it on ever since. Still getting used to the heft of it. Short review: This is a great watch! (Sorry for the crummy quick and dirty wrist shot.)


 congrats! I think it is money well spent. I really like mine! 
MMaster in shark by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

As some one who has a sapphire crystal in their MM I think the stock crystal looks a little better. Don't ask me how to explain it but it just my personal opinion. One other thing with the way the crystal sits below the bezel the stock crystal won't get hit much imo.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice. Congratulations.



nuovorecord said:


> Whoo Hoo! Finally get to check in to this thread. Just got it from Seiya today. Ordered it on Christmas Eve, it was delivered by noon today. Ran home on my lunch hour, sized the bracelet, and have had it on ever since. Still getting used to the heft of it. Short review: This is a great watch! (Sorry for the crummy quick and dirty wrist shot.)


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I see the MM300 has only a 20mm lug width, does this cause the same issue with a disproportionate case/bracelet like on the Sumo? The 20mm lug width with a 44mm case seems to be very similar proportions to the Sumo.


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I see the MM300 has only a 20mm lug width, does this cause the same issue with a disproportionate case/bracelet like on the Sumo? The 20mm lug width with a 44mm case seems to be very similar proportions to the Sumo.


I think the bracelet looks great on the MM300 at 20mm. I know there are a few doubters regarding the bracelet but I love it. I'm not sure whether it would look better with a 22mm bracelet though as I also love that size on my Shogun.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I too was most concerned about the 20mm bracelet, particularly as I have an 8.5 inch wrist. I have previously owned other 20mm Seiko divers (although never a sumo) and it always bugged me as there was always too much strap showing on me. The thing with the MM300 that you don't realize until you see one in real life, is that while it is a large watch it _just doesn't_ look it. It's overall design is very well proportioned and is quite "finer" than most... the real beauty of this watch is that while at first it may look like at brute, it is in fact quite elegant b-)


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

If I sell my Blumo I can pick up a Shogun with a bunch left over, if I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I'll have enough for the MM300. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> If I sell my Blumo I can pick up a Shogun with a bunch left over, if I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I'll have enough for the MM300. Decisions, decisions.


 Shogun is nice ...but....sacrifice the watches and pens to get the MMaster. You can get back the others later on.....


montage MM whale diver by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> If I sell my Blumo I can pick up a Shogun with a bunch left over, if I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I'll have enough for the MM300. Decisions, decisions.


I was in your shoes up until no too long ago... cut to the chase and save yourself some cash! Sell everything and buy a MM300, you can always sell it on... but you probably wont ;-) I'm down to three "good" divers and I feel satisfied... if it wasn't for the Orient 300m photos I keep seeing o|


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Where can you buy a Shogun cheaper than a Blumo?



Mike_Dowling said:


> If I sell my Blumo I can pick up a Shogun with a bunch left over, if I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I'll have enough for the MM300. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ive fallen in love with this watch. Looks like I know what I'll be getting. 

Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Where can you buy a Shogun cheaper than a Blumo?


I already have some money in my paypal slush fund, if I sell the Blumo + money I already have I can get a Shogun. If I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I could get the MM300.

For now I decided to keep the watches I have, I definitely don't see the value in the Shogun over the Sumo, same movement and I think the Sumo looks more refined for half the price (I also dislike the Monster hands on the Shogun, and it's really a Rolex Sub homage). I'm not ready to part with my pens and I'm happy with what I've got, plus my wife doesn't break my chops about these watches (she even bought me my cocktail time). But the MM300 I would never hear the end of it, I wouldn't be able to enjoy it anyway. Basically if I buy the MM300 for 2K I open the purse strings for whatever my wife wants to buy from now until the end of time regardless if bills have to be paid, mortgage don't matter. "You spent our mortgage on a new sofa?" "well you bought a $2000 watch" lol...


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

My New MM300 from Higuchi


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a sweet watch - I don't have one but one day.



ViperGuy said:


> Ive fallen in love with this watch. Looks like I know what I'll be getting.
> 
> Sent while doing a burnout.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Gotcha. I think the finish on the Shogun hands is actually much better than on the Monster. Many Shogun owners are extremely happy with it, personally I would get a Tuna for that kind of money. As far as the MM300 goes you could pick up a used one for a lot less than $2000. I am going to mod my Sumo with genuine MM300 hands and dial, small font bezel, ratchet clasp, so I will have the MM300 look and still have the basic quality of the Sumo.



Mike_Dowling said:


> I already have some money in my paypal slush fund, if I sell the Blumo + money I already have I can get a Shogun. If I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I could get the MM300.
> 
> For now I decided to keep the watches I have, I definitely don't see the value in the Shogun over the Sumo, same movement and I think the Sumo looks more refined for half the price (I also dislike the Monster hands on the Shogun, and it's really a Rolex Sub homage). I'm not ready to part with my pens and I'm happy with what I've got, plus my wife doesn't break my chops about these watches (she even bought me my cocktail time). But the MM300 I would never hear the end of it, I wouldn't be able to enjoy it anyway. Basically if I buy the MM300 for 2K I open the purse strings for whatever my wife wants to buy from now until the end of time regardless if bills have to be paid, mortgage don't matter. "You spent our mortgage on a new sofa?" "well you bought a $2000 watch" lol...


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I already have some money in my paypal slush fund, if I sell the Blumo + money I already have I can get a Shogun. If I sell my Blumo, Monster, Pelikan and Lamy pens I could get the MM300.
> 
> For now I decided to keep the watches I have, I definitely don't see the value in the Shogun over the Sumo, same movement and I think the Sumo looks more refined for half the price (I also dislike the Monster hands on the Shogun, and it's really a Rolex Sub homage). I'm not ready to part with my pens and I'm happy with what I've got, plus my wife doesn't break my chops about these watches (she even bought me my cocktail time). But the MM300 I would never hear the end of it, I wouldn't be able to enjoy it anyway. Basically if I buy the MM300 for 2K I open the purse strings for whatever my wife wants to buy from now until the end of time regardless if bills have to be paid, mortgage don't matter. "You spent our mortgage on a new sofa?" "well you bought a $2000 watch" lol...


I have both a Shogun and an MM300 and they are a vastly different watch. The Shogun is much slimmer, lighter and less "shiny" than the MM300. When I first got the Shogun I wore it on the rubber strap and didn't really click with it at all, I struggled to see how it was worth the money I paid for it. When my MM300 arrived this compounded the feeling and I actually thought about selling the Shogun. However since I have put the bracelet on the Shogun I find it a whole different watch. I wear it most days and it actually gets more wrist time than the MM300, not because I prefer it, which I don't, but because it is easier to wear and is less showy for everyday wear. If I had to decide which to keep it would be a no brainer that I would keep the MM300 but I will not be selling either of them. As I say they are different watches and have a different place in the collection. I now struggle to find an excuse to wear my 6309 - 7049 or 729A but for what they are worth I won't be selling them either.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm very happy to join the MM300 club today!








Nicer photos soon :-d


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Greetz from Germany


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pictures.



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage MMaster sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I see the MM300 has only a 20mm lug width, does this cause the same issue with a disproportionate case/bracelet like on the Sumo? The 20mm lug width with a 44mm case seems to be very similar proportions to the Sumo.


Don't know if this helps you or not, but I owned a Sumo prior to the MM300. From the minute I put the Sumo on my wrist, I knew it wasn't for me. The proportions looked all wrong. The MM, on the other hand, has been on my wrist since I got it. It just looks, feels, and wears superbly! Totally different from the Sumo.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Awesome pictures.


Thanks!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My 30 hour old MM300 has picked up some minor scratches on the bracelet and the clasp despite me babying it. 

Is so prone to scratches?!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> My 30 hour old MM300 has picked up some minor scratches on the bracelet and the clasp despite me babying it.
> 
> Is so prone to scratches?!


I've had mine a month and I find the bracelet/clasp no more prone to scratches than anything else I've owned. The case is still flawless, the bracelet will get swirlies and minor scratches. I just accept the fact with all my watches. A Bergeon scratch brush takes care of things quite nicely if it bothers you. You can brush the bracelet every few weeks or so.


----------



## bloodypoppy (Apr 23, 2013)

my MM300 on isofrane..


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice.



bloodypoppy said:


> my MM300 on isofrane..


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

chriscentro said:


> My 30 hour old MM300 has picked up some minor scratches on the bracelet and the clasp despite me babying it.
> 
> Is so prone to scratches?!


 I recently got the MMaster and so far no dings nor deskdiver scratches. I don't think it is a scratch magnet watch! The only time I would ding a watch was turning a corner as my left hand moved....now I always hold my watch arm close to the body haha! knock on wood!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> I recently got the MMaster and so far no dings nor deskdiver scratches. I don't think it is a scratch magnet watch! The only time I would ding a watch was turning a corner as my left hand moved....now I always hold my watch arm close to the body haha! knock on wood!


Oh so it's the user's fault, lol.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I honestly think a few scratches adds character to a tool like the MM300. It wasn't created to be babied or sit in a box IMHO.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

nuovorecord said:


> Don't know if this helps you or not, but I owned a Sumo prior to the MM300. From the minute I put the Sumo on my wrist, I knew it wasn't for me. The proportions looked all wrong. The MM, on the other hand, has been on my wrist since I got it. It just looks, feels, and wears superbly! Totally different from the Sumo.


I bought the sumo prior to mm300 as well......blumo actually. Got the mm300, sold the blumo......took a month to feel the emptiness in my soul, bought another blumo - slapped a blue ISO on it, now I'd say wrist time over the last year 50pct mm300, 20pct blumo, 25pct tuna, 5pct rolex sub (circa 1997)

There is deff a place for the different prospex - I'm lucky to have a few, but I'm a convert from the Swiss watches for sure. Won't part with the sub as it was a gift, but feeling forced to wear it these days......prospex come easy.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Sounds like you have a great collection there - congrats.



Ogb11376 said:


> I bought the sumo prior to mm300 as well......blumo actually. Got the mm300, sold the blumo......took a month to feel the emptiness in my soul, bought another blumo - slapped a blue ISO on it, now I'd say wrist time over the last year 50pct mm300, 20pct blumo, 25pct tuna, 5pct rolex sub (circa 1997)
> 
> There is deff a place for the different prospex - I'm lucky to have a few, but I'm a convert from the Swiss watches for sure. Won't part with the sub as it was a gift, but feeling forced to wear it these days......prospex come easy.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Sounds like you have a great collection there - congrats.


Thanks v much - lucky to have a few choices........nice thing about a quality watch is its easy to liquidate if needed - hopeful the need isn't there anytime soon.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster on Timeclock by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

chriscentro said:


>


That sums up the watch really really well...!


----------



## afhamhorology2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

afhamhorology2012 said:


> View attachment 1348615
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


Nice looking leather strap.

Could you post some wrist shots? Thanks!


----------



## afhamhorology2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Nice looking leather strap.
> 
> Could you post some wrist shots? Thanks!






















As you request..
Some of my poor wristshot 
Thanks mate

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks afhamhorology2012 !


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1 looks awesome



chriscentro said:


> Thanks afhamhorology2012 !


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

A MM 300 is a user watch not a display watch like the swiss 
That is just one of Many things that makes it such a great great watch.

so the more you wear it the more pretty it gets


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+ 1


Stensbjerg said:


> A MM 300 is a user watch not a display watch like the swiss
> That is just one of Many things that makes it such a great great watch.
> 
> so the more you wear it the more pretty it gets


----------



## afhamhorology2012 (Aug 2, 2013)

Stensbjerg said:


> A MM 300 is a user watch not a display watch like the swiss
> That is just one of Many things that makes it such a great great watch.
> 
> so the more you wear it the more pretty it gets


+1

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

afhamhorology2012 said:


> View attachment 1348652
> View attachment 1348653
> View attachment 1348657
> 
> ...


Dude, if the MM filled out my wrist like your's I'd never buy another watch.


----------



## Rick448 (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Nice


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

*@Post#573:*

Seiko should buy that image of you...!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> /\ Nice





asingh1977 said:


> *@Post#573:*
> 
> Seiko should buy that image of you...!


Thanks!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)

10 Days after the SBBN015 arrived, this Beauty came yesterday

Gesendet von meinem HTC One X+ mit Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I hate you......er.....I mean congratulations  I hope to have both of those in my collection one day. Just not today.



-pplz- said:


> View attachment 1359186
> 
> 
> 10 Days after the SBBN015 arrived, this Beauty came yesterday
> ...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi

Is anyone using the Strapcode shark mesh? Please post a few wrist shots, thanks!


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I tried one briefly and though it looked pretty good. Sure felt more comfortable than the stock bracelet but my wife and daughter talked me out of it. I no longer have the mesh so I can't take pics. I would like to try a Jurgens Monster mesh but they're a lot more expensive and I'm reluctant to spend that sort of money on the only 20mm watch I own. I'm surprised there aren't more mms on mesh.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> I tried one briefly and though it looked pretty good. Sure felt more comfortable than the stock bracelet but my wife and daughter talked me out of it. I no longer have the mesh so I can't take pics. I would like to try a Jurgens Monster mesh but they're a lot more expensive and I'm reluctant to spend that sort of money on the only 20mm watch I own. I'm surprised there aren't more mms on mesh.


Thanks for your comments. Does the watch look slightly smaller after putting the mesh on?I'm saying this because when I swopped from metal bracelet to leather strap on my other watch, the watch looks less substantial. May be the leather strap is thinner than the bracelet...hmmm I hope you get what I mean.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

I think I know what you mean, when I put the watch on the Isofrane the watch also looks smaller but I think that's because there's less steel showing. In the case of the mesh there is still a lot of steel but it's not as bulky. Does that make sense?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Silmatic said:


> I think I know what you mean, when I put the watch on the Isofrane the watch also looks smaller but I think that's because there's less steel showing. In the case of the mesh there is still a lot of steel but it's not as bulky. Does that make sense?


So you understood what I was trying to say, lol.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

bump...any shark mesh pics?

My MM300 is picking up so many scratches despite my babying it 
I'm so fed up that I stuff it in a old pair of socks!!!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> bump...any shark mesh pics?
> 
> My MM300 is picking up so many scratches despite my babying it
> I'm so fed up that I stuff it in a old pair of socks!!!


it is just more pretty with scratches Because they just show that you use it to what it was made. For,
it is one of the Real tool diver out there and not a desk diver like Many of the others WHO Call Them self tool

I Don't even give my 600 that TLC you show there :-d


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Well look what you guys made me do. I ordered a Sumo hoping to quell my MM300 crave and before I even received my Sumo I went and purchased a MM from Higuchi san. Thanks all you seikoholics. Now I will ask you, should I flip my Sumo when I receive it or should I keep it? Hi I'm Mike and I'm a seikoholic. Ugh!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Ha ha... you're funny :-d You'll be right... you're in good company here ;-)



Malice 146 said:


> Well look what you guys made me do. I ordered a Sumo hoping to quell my MM300 crave and before I even received my Sumo I went and purchased a MM from Higuchi san. Thanks all you seikoholics. Now I will ask you, should I flip my Sumo when I receive it or should I keep it? Hi I'm Mike and I'm a seikoholic. Ugh!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Malice 146 said:


> Well look what you guys made me do. I ordered a Sumo hoping to quell my MM300 crave and before I even received my Sumo I went and purchased a MM from Higuchi san. Thanks all you seikoholics. Now I will ask you, should I flip my Sumo when I receive it or should I keep it? Hi I'm Mike and I'm a seikoholic. Ugh!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Mike, nice problem to have! I flipped my sumo to help fund my mm300. The sumo is superb at its price but I cant imagine you'll ever reach for the sumo when theres an mm300 in the same drawer.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)

Malice 146 said:


> Well look what you guys made me do. I ordered a Sumo hoping to quell my MM300 crave and before I even received my Sumo I went and purchased a MM from Higuchi san. Thanks all you seikoholics. Now I will ask you, should I flip my Sumo when I receive it or should I keep it? Hi I'm Mike and I'm a seikoholic. Ugh!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Keep it if you can. Both are different enough from each other and the Sumo is a very nice piece.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Think it comes Down to how much you use your watches,
Sumo cut be your Daily wear and the have the MM to when it is party time b-)

I have a MM600
and I'm still thinking of getting the 300 for the third time,
But now in rotation with the 600.

Remember The Best thing after one great watch to wear is having two :-d


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for all the advice! I'll wait until I receive both watches before I decide. I'll let you know what I do. I wish I would have ordered the blumo so they would be more different but you know what they say about hindsight. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

I purchased from Ian with ibuyjp, smooth transaction and saved some $. I don't like to have a lot of watches in my rotation so the Blumo will be leaving soon ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

anonsurfer said:


> I purchased from Ian with ibuyjp, smooth transaction and saved some $. I don't like to have a lot of watches in my rotation so the Blumo will be leaving soon ...


Ian rocks!

Congrats on the score!


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sold it once but now it is back again.








http://img.tapatalk.com
/d/14/02/13/ydyjezug.jpg

























Sent from the depths


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

Some beautiful pics of MMs here, kudos to the picture takers!

I have yet to see a MM look bad from any angle!


----------



## slowxturtle (Jan 1, 2010)

The MM300 is still my favorite right now. Even after picking up a Speedy Pro. Best bang for the buck I tell you. Is i crazy that I want a second one to keep unworn?


----------



## //Napoleon// (Mar 22, 2012)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Sent from the depths


what car do you drive? Looks very nice!
Wait is that mercedes benz s63 amg???


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster in shark by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

MyMM300 on a custom band made by BeauBands. I love how the issue of tight fit of the band to the case is taken care of, one of the best I've seen. I guess it helps when a band maker ownes a watch that he is making a band for, haha.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats



dude76 said:


> MyMM300 on a custom band made by BeauBands. I love how the issue of tight fit of the band to the case is taken care of, one of the best I've seen. I guess it helps when a band maker ownes a watch that he is making a band for, haha.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

"It's just a Seiko"... That's why it looks good on rubber 😏


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Silmatic said:


> "It's just a Seiko"... That's why it looks good on rubber 


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

playing the fool at Ikea


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Man! These MarineMasters are damn fine looking watches. Someday...


----------



## frenchwatchcollector (Aug 21, 2012)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Great pic. The OCD in me needs those watches to be synchronised - lol


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Instead of starting a new thread I figure I'll ask the experts here. I may pull the trigger on one of these, however my concern is on servicing. In 3-5 years when this needs a servicing how do you go about doing that? Do I have to mail it to Japan?


----------



## yummi (Jul 14, 2011)

I am so glad i purchased the Marine Master over OMEGA PO. I was saving money for OMEGA PO but then I found out that I like the MM300 look better so i decided to cut short my saving and purchased this. I must admit this watch is very fine looking watch and it's been on my wrist everyday now.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Instead of starting a new thread I figure I'll ask the experts here. I may pull the trigger on one of these, however my concern is on servicing. In 3-5 years when this needs a servicing how do you go about doing that? Do I have to mail it to Japan?


1. I doubt you'll need to service it in 3-5 years.

2. If you do want/need to service there are people in the US who can do it for you.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Must...stop...looking...


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

What is seen cannot be unseen :-(


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice - congrats.



yummi said:


> I am so glad i purchased the Marine Master over OMEGA PO. I was saving money for OMEGA PO but then I found out that I like the MM300 look better so i decided to cut short my saving and purchased this. I must admit this watch is very fine looking watch and it's been on my wrist everyday now.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

//Napoleon// said:


> what car do you drive? Looks very nice!
> Wait is that mercedes benz s63 amg???


It is a S500 4matic long. It belongs to my father-in-law. But, after seeing it and driving it I am in a hunt for one as well!

Sent from the depths


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Seriously I yet to see a mm in the wild... 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I rarely see any Seikos in the wild - never mind a high-end one.



tekong said:


> Seriously I yet to see a mm in the wild...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

This has been cover allot here, it can be serviced in the US at multiple shops.


Mike_Dowling said:


> Instead of starting a new thread I figure I'll ask the experts here. I may pull the trigger on one of these, however my concern is on servicing. In 3-5 years when this needs a servicing how do you go about doing that? Do I have to mail it to Japan?


----------



## vanquish129 (May 23, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> In 3-5 years when this needs a servicing how do you go about doing that?


besides the current group of US shops that service the mm, each year when the Seiko roadshow comes to visit, numerous folks lobby the execs to add mm servicing to the services offered by coserve.
I guess part of the issue may be convincing one of the master watchmakers in Shizukuishi Studio to relocate to the US.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

anonsurfer said:


> I purchased from Ian with ibuyjp, smooth transaction and saved some $. I don't like to have a lot of watches in my rotation so the Blumo will be leaving soon ...


I just bought from Ian as well. It should be delivered this week. He had the best price and he's a member here. This will be my second MM300, I sold the other a few months ago and missed it. Such a great watch.


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)

Here's mine:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Very nice - congrats.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> This has been cover allot here, it can be serviced in the US at multiple shops.


It's also my understanding that if any replacement parts are needed, the watch must go to Seiko Japan. Correct? I could see this compounding service costs, e.g., the watch is sent stateside for a service, worn parts are needed, then must be sent to Japan anyways.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I live in Denmark and I Can get my Spring Drive diver service inside EU (germany/UK)
so I don't Think that service in a Big country like the US Would be a issue.

From what I understand are all the High-end watches from Seiko
now covered for service all over the World.

So like Nike says, just do it :-!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm trying to pique someone's interest in trading my Sinn UX for a MarineMaster. We will see.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Got my MM300 today. All I can say







is WOW! Much, much nicer than my Sumo.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

My MM300 is in Japan now. 10 years old and was running within a second a day, service history unknown. Got to the point where it only needed a quarter turn to seat the crown, though... I am apprehensive about the cost - haven't had an estimate yet. Seiko Canada took care of shipping it off for me.


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Malice 146 said:


> Got my MM300 today. All I can say
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. I've had mine for 5 days and I'm super impressed. Enjoy it 









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice - congrats.



Malice 146 said:


> Got my MM300 today. All I can say is WOW! Much, much nicer than my Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Darwin said:


> My MM300 is in Japan now. 10 years old and was running within a second a day, service history unknown. Got to the point where it only needed a quarter turn to seat the crown, though... I am apprehensive about the cost - haven't had an estimate yet. Seiko Canada took care of shipping it off for me.


 Greetings from an expat Vancouverite! I too have recently bought a used MM from an online store in Japan, where I now live. It is from year 2000 and has the same short crown screw-in ...about 1\2 turn...you didn't say but I gather you want your MM to have a new crown tube installed?


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi T.Wong. I just sent it in for servicing and will see what they say about it (if anything). When I first got the watch almost two years ago, the crown took a full turn to seat, so I figured it was getting worse and time to have it looked at... We'll see what happens!

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Darwin said:


> Hi T.Wong. I just sent it in for servicing and will see what they say about it (if anything). When I first got the watch almost two years ago, the crown took a full turn to seat, so I figured it was getting worse and time to have it looked at... We'll see what happens!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


 Hi Darwin. I read that Seiko can replace the crown stem/crown for around $250 or so. My MM was tested out at +4 seconds/day for one position. When the time comes to replace the stem/crown, then I'll take action haha! My Omega Dynamic from 1997 has the same problem !


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

T. Wong said:


> It is from year 2000


so Thian, is this one of the y2k's?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

David Woo said:


> so Thian, is this one of the y2k's?


 Yes. Serial # begins with 0......


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

T. Wong said:


> Yes. Serial # begins with 0......


I think we're talking about different things: the year 2000 mm's were a limited run of 500 watches and were numbered so. the normal mm line came out in 2001.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

sorry ...mine is not the special edition then. But the serial # is 04xxxx, which according to you would be 2010. The extension section is the newer version, which I read came out in 2002 or so. This would mean that the previous owner must have hand wound the crown alot in 3 years to have reduced the screw-in to about 1/2 turn! 
caseback serial number by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

that's why I never bother to screw in the crown.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

David Woo said:


> that's why I never bother to screw in the crown.


 Actually I do that sometimes! since the watch is never in water! haha!


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dex_Ter said:


>


nice: with that pair, you don't need much else in life


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

I mistakenly sold my MM300 last year. But, my 2nd one should arrive Thursday. Woot!


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Little primer for ya...


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

cajun1970 said:


> I mistakenly sold my MM300 last year. But, my 2nd one should arrive Thursday.


some errors are easily corrected, lol.


----------



## minkky (Mar 8, 2013)

My MM300


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Crown left unscrewed? I suspect that with the seal design on the MM300 as with the SKX being a single O ring on the stem, that it wouldn't matter or affect water resistance. Crown screws down to stop salt and other crud getting into the crown tube? 
200m rating of any Seiko or Rolex is enough for me. Deepest I'll go down alive is probably 40m!


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

My re-entry into the MM300 club arrived safely at my office today. Really happy to have this model back.


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

New menber of the MM300 Owner's Club


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^^
Nice shots ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike.45 (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent from the depths


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome pictures guys.


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Joining the club! Finally bit the bullet and ordered mine from Higuchi today.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

hendry70 said:


> Joining the club! Finally bit the bullet and ordered mine from Higuchi today.


Good decision!
Here's mine again


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats. Looking forward to seeing the pcs.



hendry70 said:


> Joining the club! Finally bit the bullet and ordered mine from Higuchi today.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

hendry70 said:


> Joining the club! Finally bit the bullet and ordered mine from Higuchi today.


Same here, bit the bullet and now am waiting for the postman to deliver.... it is a bit surreal.... can't believe I dropped this much cash in the one watch. Also can't stop thinking/comparing with my Sumo as well.... I hope it was the right decision.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


This picture of the MM300 makes me want to take out my own MM300 and wear it right away. Just stunning!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Willmax said:


> Same here, bit the bullet and now am waiting for the postman to deliver.... it is a bit surreal.... can't believe I dropped this much cash in the one watch. Also can't stop thinking/comparing with my Sumo as well.... I hope it was the right decision.


Do not worry! Beautiful watch. I got mine less than two weeks ago. Wearing it day and night!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Willmax said:


> it is a bit surreal.... can't believe I dropped this much cash in the one watch. Also can't stop thinking/comparing with my Sumo as well.... I hope it was the right decision.


the pain is short-lived, while the pleasure of the MM lasts a lifetime (or until it's flipped).


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

@Willmax: You will see...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willmax said:


> Same here, bit the bullet and now am waiting for the postman to deliver.... it is a bit surreal.... can't believe I dropped this much cash in the one watch. Also can't stop thinking/comparing with my Sumo as well.... I hope it was the right decision.


Well, if it isn't everything you hope it will be I'm sure you can recoup a good portion, if not all, of your money by selling in the sales forum. But...I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

/\ Awesome pic


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

iCY BLUE


----------



## hendry70 (Mar 20, 2012)

Received my watch from katsu-san today. Quick and dirty phone shot


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

my MM300


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Alda_cz said:


> my MM300


Wow great shots!


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## arutlosjr11 (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Loving the pictures!
Ordered mine the other day from higuchi, can't wait to get it!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome - congrats.



MATT1076 said:


> Loving the pictures!
> Ordered mine the other day from higuchi, can't wait to get it!!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Over the last few months I've sold the following, Monster, Baby Tuna, Hamilton Khaki, several fountain pens, and I have my Sumo and SARB035 listed. Just pulled the trigger on a MM300. I'm expecting a lot with this watch, I'm hoping I'm blown away.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Over the last few months I've sold the following, Monster, Baby Tuna, Hamilton Khaki, several fountain pens, and I have my Sumo and SARB035 listed. Just pulled the trigger on a MM300. I'm expecting a lot with this watch, I'm hoping I'm blown away.


Congrats, I'm sure that you will be blown far far away, lol.

Not sure if I'm the only one who feels that the MM300 is a scratch magnet. I seem to be able to "inflict" scratches on the watch without knowing


----------



## arrenegado (May 20, 2010)

This is mine regards from Portugal -


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

Prospex vs. Promaster Windsurfing


----------



## FranksTheTank (Apr 10, 2014)

Some amazing pics here. Make me want to run out and grab one!


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

: Foto:


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine!!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

sounds like some new owners coming up soon, awesome.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Would some kind souls please post pics of it on bracelet on a 6.25-6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Slant said:


> Would some kind souls please post pics of it on bracelet on a 6.25-6.5 inch wrist?


Sure, on 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My wrist is 7.2 inches and I'm worried this may be a bit big, we'll see when I get it.


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> My wrist is 7.2 inches and I'm worried this may be a bit big, we'll see when I get it.


It'll be fine Mike. I have 6.75" wrists and it wears way smaller than its size suggests. To me it wears no bigger than my bfk, and a lot smaller than my long departed sumo.
The comparison with the sumo is no doubt down to the shorter lug to lug dimensions and the smaller bezel diameter and deeper dial of the mm300.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Here my MM300 with my SKX007.
Like the 007 a lot! Love the MM300!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> My wrist is 7.2 inches and I'm worried this may be a bit big, we'll see when I get it.


My wrist fluctuates between 6.75" (winter) and 7" (summer). I love the size of my MM300, and do not find it big at all although it feels a bit tall and top heavy after the Monday to Friday Sumo, but that's just for the first couple of hours.

Imo the MM300 is a work of art and I think you'll be very pleased with it. If forced to be critical the bezel does pick up swirlies/light scratches too easily, and the crown does feel delicate in comparisome to some lower end Seikos, otherwise it's a home run.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I didn't think I would get it in time before I had to travel Monday. I saw the missed delivery alert and left my son's ball game for a 15 minute detour to the post office. I can't size the links right now so I tossed on the rubber.

First impressions are very positive. I've handled one before briefly, but didn't get to really look it over. It wears very well on my 7+ inch wrist, smaller than my Sumo for sure. The dial and bezel are amazing, the case is really impressive. I'm hoping after a month this keeps within 5 seconds. Overall it was worth selling basically every other watch I owned except my cocktail time for the MM300, it won't be leaving my wrist anytime soon, so I don't need a large collection of watches.

This was definitely an itch I had to scratch. And I'm glad I did.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

A big congrats on your MarineMaster. I sold my swiss watches last year to take advantage of an investment opportunity, and missed a paricular watch to the point of being gutted. That feeling went away with the arrival of the MM300, it's that good imho.

I just wear it on weekends were it runs at +4 seconds a day. If I leave it on for a week or more it averages out to +1 daily. Hope your impressions stay positive.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

And finally got around to taking a pic, even though a pic doesn't do it justice. I need 30 minutes of complete silence and no interruptions to size the bracelet but once I do this watch isn't leaving my wrist. For now I'm actually really digging the rubber.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Wait till you put it on the bracelet. The adjustable clasp makes it so comfortable. Not pretty, but comfortable.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I got the bracelet sized after fighting with pins and collars for half an hour. Fit is perfect, the ratcheting clasp is definitely cool. But overall the bracelet is meh, the non matching stamped clasp feels tinny, the bracelet itself is ok, nothing to write home about. The case and dial are the highlight of this watch. The bracelet on my $300 sarb035 was much nicer.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I usually take the bracelet off, those large links make it tough to get a good fit for me. Enjoy the watch, it's a classic.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh pics from today after church, the MM300 is so versatile, I love it on this leather as a "dress" diver...........


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

For the first time on rubber. But only for this summer - I love the MM bracelet.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Howa said:


> Fresh pics from today after church, the MM300 is so versatile, I love it on this leather as a "dress" diver...........











Sweet !! :-!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Howa said:


>


excellent "sunday go to meeting" watch.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks fantastic - congrats



Howa said:


> Fresh pics from today after church, the MM300 is so versatile, I love it on this leather as a "dress" diver...........


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Howa said:


> Fresh pics from today after church, the MM300 is so versatile, I love it on this leather as a "dress" diver...........


Man, that strap is so nice on that watch. I'm really seeing the carbon fiber look as a great one for a lot of watches that are hard to modify with straps.

Nice look. It's beautiful, and perfect.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Loving mine on its SS bracelet- perfect fit..... all that its hyped to be.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

After Colgate spa treatment


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Officially joined the mm300 club today🎉, finally got my hands on the watch, been waiting for it to clear customs and be delivered!
It's definitely been worth the wait, plus selling a few bit and pieces to get it!!😁

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

Congratulaions! Waiting is the worst. 


MATT1076 said:


> Officially joined the mm300 club today, finally got my hands on the watch, been waiting for it to clear customs and be delivered!
> It differently been worth the wait, plus selling a few bit and pieces to get it!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> After Colgate spa treatment


Care to elaborate on the "Colgate spa" treatment?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

chriscentro said:


> After Colgate spa treatment


Could you tell me what your procedures were? My MM300 is a bit filthy....I was just going to run it under some warm water and see what that can pull off, I did think of using a mild hand soap as well. I was changing the bracelet and adding links yesterday and there was so much gunk in the pins that it turned my fingers black and I had to scrub to get them clean again.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know if I ever posted up in here since I got my MM300 a couple of weeks ago, but here it is:


















It's on the bracelet now, but I'll be taking it off this weekend in favor of the red and white NATO for the Liverpool-Chelsea match.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's my mm300 and some friends!😁


























Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I do have a question about the MM300. My old Spork and Sumos were designated "Air Diver"; the MM300 is designated He-Gas Diver, but it doesn't have a HEV. How would this watch fare on a saturation dive (which I will never do, but I'm curious)?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

It doesn't have HEV because Seiko's clever design means it doesn't need one!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Raza said:


> I do have a question about the MM300. My old Spork and Sumos were designated "Air Diver"; the MM300 is designated He-Gas Diver, but it doesn't have a HEV. How would this watch fare on a saturation dive (which I will never do, but I'm curious)?


I noticed from your pictures that it looks like your mm300 has a different crown to mine! Has it been changed?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

MATT1076 said:


> I noticed from your pictures that it looks like your mm300 has a different crown to mine! Has it been changed?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Does it? I think the previous owner said something about replacing the crown with a triple gasket one. I didn't realize it looked different.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

MATT1076 said:


> It doesn't have HEV because Seiko's clever design means it doesn't need one!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


How is it different? I read something about the crystal, but it was unclear to me how it works.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Raza said:


> Could you tell me what your procedures were? My MM300 is a bit filthy....I was just going to run it under some warm water and see what that can pull off, I did think of using a mild hand soap as well. I was changing the bracelet and adding links yesterday and there was so much gunk in the pins that it turned my fingers black and I had to scrub to get them clean again.


*Colgate or toothpaste has the polishing effect, it makes your watch more shiny and looking new. You can use Colgate on your water taps, etc and see the difference when you rinsed it off.*


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Raza said:


> I don't know if I ever posted up in here since I got my MM300 a couple of weeks ago, but here it is:


Love the watch, not so much the football jersey. COYS!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh shot from tonight......


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

anonsurfer said:


> Love the watch, not so much the football jersey. COYS!


Spurs are too busy selling their top players and bringing in underperforming big money players to make the CL!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi Raza,

I found this,

"The MM case is a unique monocoque design with an internal L-shaped gasket design structure that makes this a helium gas diver watch"

Hope this answered your question!




Raza said:


> How is it different? I read something about the crystal, but it was unclear to me how it works.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

I read somewhere that the special composition of the synthetic rubber material used in the gaskets was sufficient to prevent the helium from entering the case in the first place, therefore no need for an escape valve.


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Yes it is different, it is a triple gasket crown style setup like the Rolex Sub. This is the only one in the wild that has been done like this and it is bullet proof. Jack at IWW did all of the work including the sapphire crystal.

Enjoy it bro!


Raza said:


> Does it? I think the previous owner said something about replacing the crown with a triple gasket one. I didn't realize it looked different.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

;-)


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Love the MM
but love the Jersey and LFC even more YNWA.

finally we Got justice for the 96, 
but still remember don't buy the Sun.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Yet more pics, these from this morning. My entire family is now poking fun of me.....




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

It was a great day for a ride


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Marine Master at the pub for lunch.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank107 (Jan 6, 2014)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> View attachment 1455847
> 
> 
> Sweet !! :-!


Someone pls tell me where I can find that seew, sweet strap - although for another watch, I find it great!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Frank107 said:


> Someone pls tell me where I can find that seew, sweet strap - although for another watch, I find it great!


You can get them from here - https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/w...ange/straps-carbon-fibre-grain-with-stitching

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Frank107 said:


> Someone pls tell me where I can find that seew, sweet strap - although for another watch, I find it great!


http://www.strapcode.com/store/carb...lack-white-stitching-p-1734.html#.U114Qsko7qA

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey guys, need a little help. 

I've only recently become a bracelet guy, usually sticking with leather, NATO, or rubber straps, but I got an 1171 for my Speedmaster and really got used to wearing a watch on a bracelet. I started to love the versatility (no worries matching leathers) and that I didn't have to worry about spills and sweat.

Tox's wrist is quite a bit smaller than mine, so even moving the microadjust out to the last hole, it was still too tight for me. So I added an extra link in. 

And now I think I screwed up that process. I pushed the pin out using the push end of a springbar tool, then put it back. It seemed like it worked fine, but I noticed on Wednesday during a meeting that one of the pins was starting to work itself out of the bracelet. 

Is there a how to on these bracelets anywhere? What did I miss? What are my options?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> Yes it is different, it is a triple gasket crown style setup like the Rolex Sub. This is the only one in the wild that has been done like this and it is bullet proof. Jack at IWW did all of the work including the sapphire crystal.
> 
> Enjoy it bro!


Oh, I am enjoying it. I haven't worn anything else since I got it. My Speedmaster, for the first time, feels neglected!


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Raza said:


> Hey guys, need a little help.
> 
> I've only recently become a bracelet guy, usually sticking with leather, NATO, or rubber straps, but I got an 1171 for my Speedmaster and really got used to wearing a watch on a bracelet. I started to love the versatility (no worries matching leathers) and that I didn't have to worry about spills and sweat.
> 
> ...


Did you lose the collar to the pin?

Monosnap: your archive


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Did you lose the collar to the pin?
> 
> Monosnap: your archive


Damn, that certainly appears to be the case. No way I'm going to be able to find that now. I sized the bracelet over a week ago.

What's my next move?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

check your pusher tool: often the tiny collars are all stacked up on the shaft


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

If the collar is still there, you can take it out and press slightly with pliars to tighten it back up. Just crimp it a little.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Raza said:


> Damn, that certainly appears to be the case. No way I'm going to be able to find that now. I sized the bracelet over a week ago.
> 
> What's my next move?


I know Seiya sells the collar and pins for the Monster and SUMO bracelets, I didn't see any for the MM300, the MM300 assembles in the middle of the link and the Monster and SUMO assemble at the ends so it's not the same setup.

You can try and contact Seiko support to see if they can source the part and if you can order it. I know they're tough to come by, anytime I size a bracelet I do it inside a shoe box so if I drop a collar I can find it, if that thing hits your floor it's gone for good.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

Raza said:


> Damn, that certainly appears to be the case. No way I'm going to be able to find that now. I sized the bracelet over a week ago.
> 
> What's my next move?


Contact Coserv in NJ and see if they can help you out.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> .... anytime I size a bracelet I do it inside a shoe box so if I drop a collar I can find it, if that thing hits your floor it's gone for good.


Remarkably good commonsense idea that hadnt occurred to me - thanks, I'll be doing that in future..... what about catching errant spring bars when they jump out of top of box?

Glad to see your strap issue got solved Mike.

Ownership treating you well or is a Speedy Pro in your future?


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Yeah you need the collars for it. You can check a number of places to get them including [email protected] watches, Yobokies, 10watches, Seiya and maybe Azfine Time.

Good luck and send me a pm if you have any questions.


Raza said:


> Damn, that certainly appears to be the case. No way I'm going to be able to find that now. I sized the bracelet over a week ago.
> 
> What's my next move?


----------



## cyphion (Jul 6, 2011)

Was mulling hard over this or a PO 2500. Decided that I am really a Seiko fanboy, and wanted something that no one knows about. So I joined the club. Next up is deciding if I'm gonna sell my 2 week old Pelagos to fund a Grand Seiko???



















And with my other piece of Japanese art...










Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> anytime I size a bracelet I do it inside a shoe box


that must be the biggest shoe box in history, so you can get your whole body in there, and the watch, and the tools&#8230;.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Mike_Dowling said:


> But overall the bracelet is meh, the non matching stamped clasp feels tinny, the bracelet itself is ok, nothing to write home about. The case and dial are the highlight of this watch.


yea, a lot of people feel this way, the bracelet is not to the same standard as the watch.

a bit of history: the origins of the watch start with the 6159-7000 in 1968/69, and it only came on rubber. Over the years, other dive models took center stage such as the 6105, 6309&#8230; Then as the year 2000 approached, Seiko decided to reissue the 6159 as part of the Year 2000 Historic Collection (sbdx003) in a limitd edition of 500, again on a historically correct rubber strap. But the reissue was such a hit that Seiko decided to issue it as a production piece (sbdx001) in 2001, and then designed a new bracelet to accompany the production piece.

I've always thought this was the reason the bracelet did not seem to go with the watch.


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Did you lose the collar to the pin?
> 
> Monosnap: your archive


Good information ( and timing!) I just received mine from Higuchi and while researching it, I did not see one reference to the collars for the bracelet pins.

Sizing it was a pain...but would have been much worse if I had not read about the collars here. Even knowing about them, I still almost lost the first one than I came across.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

For those who worry about the durability of the bezel finish: I smacked the watch hard against a wooden table this week and was certain I had caused an ugly mar on the bezel. Closer inspection revealed that I had actually removed a large chunk of the finish from the table - scraping it off revealed no scratches whatsoever on the bezel. So it's more durable than it might seem!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

David Woo said:


> yea, a lot of people feel this way, the bracelet is not to the same standard as the watch.
> 
> a bit of history: the origins of the watch start with the 6159-7000 in 1968/69, and it only came on rubber. Over the years, other dive models took center stage such as the 6105, 6309&#8230; Then as the year 2000 approached, Seiko decided to reissue the 6159 as part of the Year 2000 Historic Collection (sbdx003) in a limitd edition of 500, again on a historically correct rubber strap. But the reissue was such a hit that Seiko decided to issue it as a production piece (sbdx001) in 2001, and then designed a new bracelet to accompany the production piece.
> 
> I've always thought this was the reason the bracelet did not seem to go with the watch.


I bought a used MM, had the seller remove one link..and fit perfect on my 6.5 inch wrist. No complaints whatsoever with the bracelet.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Love the MM


----------



## bonkinator4 (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm thinking of trading a few of my watches for the mm. My question for you guys is do you think its too nice to wear everyday? Can it hold up in day to day wear?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

I wear mine every day. No worries


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice lume shot by the firepit tonight.....


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

every day


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

The MM bracelet is by fare one of the Best on the marked so Nice to wear,
remember Heavy and Big is not the same as good and quality.


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

[Deleted]


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

bonkinator4 said:


> I'm thinking of trading a few of my watches for the mm. My question for you guys is do you think its too nice to wear everyday? Can it hold up in day to day wear?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


It could certainly hold up in day to day wear, mines had a few bumps and no marks. The bracelet marks up quite easily, but some very fine grade emery paper easily sorts this out. As would scotchbrite or a proper polishing pad. 
As for is it too nice to wear every day? Well that all depends on what you do day to day and how much the money invested in the watch hurts your wallet.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Stensbjerg said:


> The MM bracelet is by fare one of the Best on the marked


Focusing on the intended content (not the constant typos), I'm curious how many bracelets on good watches that you've owned. The MM300 clasp is handy and all, but neither it nor the bracelet are in the same galaxy as even an Aquis bracelet from an $1800 Oris, much less higher priced watches. I think the MM300 bracelet looks and feels cheap. The head and dial is where the money is. Many will say that the movement is also where the high price is, but I disagree on that. Sorry, I digress.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Focusing on the intended content (not the constant typos), I'm curious how many bracelets on good watches that you've owned. The MM300 clasp is handy and all, but neither it nor the bracelet are in the same galaxy as even an Aquis bracelet from an $1800 Oris, much less higher priced watches. I think the MM300 bracelet looks and feels cheap. The head and dial is where the money is. Many will say that the movement is also where the high price is, but I disagree on that. Sorry, I digress.


why do you disagree about the caliber?
Isn't the 8L35 the best mechanical (non high beat) caliber from Seiko?

It should be a good and accurate movement. Isn't it?










Do you know if the last MM use the 8L35B or 8L35A?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

here's my 003: been wearing it for 7 days straight, on seiya's rubber strap.
+70 seconds today, about 10 seconds average a day, which is normal for my experience with the 8L35.
this is my 5th MM, 3 001's and the 2nd 003.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine is +5s/24h. Is that good?
Love the watch. A pity not to use it 24/7!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Had mine for 11 days now averaging +4 sec a day!😁 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

David Woo said:


> here's my 003: been wearing it for 7 days straight, on seiya's rubber strap.
> +70 seconds today, about 10 seconds average a day, which is normal for my experience with the 8L35.
> this is my 5th MM, 3 001's and the 2nd 003.


What is the retail price of the marine master?
Isn't this a 2000€ watch?
10 seconds a day is poor result for me in this price range, am I wrong?


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> What is the retail price of the marine master?
> Isn't this a 2000€ watch?
> 10 seconds a day is poor result for me in this price range, am I wrong?


I don't think so, my 7s26 runs better than that... Losing over a minute a week is pretty rough :\

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I love my new MM300! But 200 Euros will get you quite a lot of diver's automatic in-house Seiko. You can get a SKX007 on bracelet and a rubber strap. MSRP for MM300 is 2000 Euros. What did I get for my money? A watch made in Japan? And..?


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I know Seiya sells the collar and pins for the Monster and SUMO bracelets, I didn't see any for the MM300, the MM300 assembles in the middle of the link and the Monster and SUMO assemble at the ends so it's not the same setup.
> 
> You can try and contact Seiko support to see if they can source the part and if you can order it. I know they're tough to come by, anytime I size a bracelet I do it inside a shoe box so if I drop a collar I can find it, if that thing hits your floor it's gone for good.





fastward said:


> Contact Coserv in NJ and see if they can help you out.


Thanks guys. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

cyphion said:


> Was mulling hard over this or a PO 2500. Decided that I am really a Seiko fanboy, and wanted something that no one knows about. So I joined the club. Next up is deciding if I'm gonna sell my 2 week old Pelagos to fund a Grand Seiko???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll admit, one of the reasons I went with the MM300 is that it is more low key than the Omega. Another reason is that a JDM Seiko diver seems so in-the-know that it felt weird not having one. And I was sure at the time (and have since been reassured) that the MM300 was the best they had.

My brother has a PO chrono and it's an amazing watch, I take nothing away from that. But I have an Omega already (Speedmaster) and I didn't have a Seiko at the time.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

toxicavenger said:


> Yeah you need the collars for it. You can check a number of places to get them including [email protected] watches, Yobokies, 10watches, Seiya and maybe Azfine Time.
> 
> Good luck and send me a pm if you have any questions.


Thanks Terry. I'll post back when I make some progress.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't want to open a thread but I could in the future.
I'm planning to buy a MM, I'm getting a Seiko fan.

but what is the accuracy of this watch?
A 2000€ watch can't be accurate as a 7S26, its error must be less than 6 second a day, IMHO.


----------



## kwiteaboy (Mar 24, 2011)

Mine is running at +5 seconds/day - it seems that most do better than that with a few doing worse.



sblantipodi said:


> I don't want to open a thread but I could in the future.
> I'm planning to buy a MM, I'm getting a Seiko fan.
> 
> but what is the accuracy of this watch?
> A 2000€ watch can't be accurate as a 7S26, its error must be less than 6 second a day, IMHO.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Believe it's rated at +15/-10 sec. a day, but pretty much everyone reports way better than that. Mine has been a consistent +6/day no matter what position it's left in. You can also have it regulated if need be. Worth every one of the 2,000+ $ I bought mine for:-!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Mine's +4sec a day on and off the wrist!😀

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Evanssprky (May 14, 2012)

I put mine on four nights ago and set it exactly. I took it off this morning to wear my bfk. Just checked the mm (still running obviously) and its gained eight seconds in the eighty plus hours since it was set. That's more than fine for me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hale color said:


> Believe it's rated at +15/-10 sec. a day, but pretty much everyone reports way better than that. Mine has been a consistent +6/day no matter what position it's left in. You can also have it regulated if need be. Worth every one of the 2,000+ $ I bought mine for:-!


I couldn't report better. I owned an Emperor and an MM300 with the 8L35 and the accuracy was worse than an elabore 2824 slapped in a $500 watch. I may own another 8L35, but it won't be because I'm impressed with the movement's performance.


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Newly bought MM300. I need to get the bracelet sized to my wrist, but meanwhile I am wearing on a 20mm leather strap from Nomos.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Congrats on a great pick up.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

I honestly can't say. Mine was off about three minutes in about a month, I guess. So that's +4 a day? Within COSC standards. But I have to say, I haven't been that concerned with accuracy. It's accurate enough.


----------



## g.l.costanza (Dec 10, 2011)

khbk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my new MM300! But 200 Euros will get you quite a lot of diver's automatic in-house Seiko. You can get a SKX007 on bracelet and a rubber strap. MSRP for MM300 is 2000 Euros. What did I get for my money? A watch made in Japan? And..?


And...a whole lot of pure AWESOMENESS.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Raza said:


> one of the reasons I went with the MM300 is that it is more low key than the Omega.


with all those shiny surfaces, this is the first time anyone has called it low key


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Raza said:


> I honestly can't say. Mine was off about three minutes in about a month, I guess. So that's +4 a day? Within COSC standards. But I have to say, I haven't been that concerned with accuracy. It's accurate enough.


Comparing well the specs of this watch with other brands the price/quality ratio is not good as in the other Seikos.
With 2000€ you can buy an Omega SMP 300M, a chronometer with ceramic bezel, 100meters more, really more portable due to better thickness, better bracelet.

Personally, I find the Omega SMP really more interesting and with a really higher price/quality.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

David Woo said:


> with all those shiny surfaces, this is the first time anyone has called it low key


I've worn mine everyday since I got it, on rubber, bracelet, Bond NATO, and a red and white NATO, and only one person has noticed it. My Speedmaster and Pan Europ, for example get noticed across the room.

I do wish the bracelet were a simpler design, more similar to the Shogun's bracelet. Still trying to figure out what to do with that.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> Comparing well the specs of this watch with other brands the price/quality ratio is not good as in the other Seikos.
> With 2000€ you can buy an Omega SMP 300M, a chronometer with ceramic bezel, 100meters more, really more portable due to better thickness, better bracelet.
> 
> Personally, I find the Omega SMP really more interesting and with a really higher price/quality.


In the US, an MM300 is available for about $2,000 and a Seamaster Professional 300M is available gray market for $3300 or so. So the SMP is 65% more expensive here. And the Planet Ocean is a cool 132.5% more expensive.

Have you looked at Seiya for the MM300? 2000 EUR is overpaying for it.


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Spent about SGD12 to get the bracelet resized.















Probably need to wait and see to get more realistic results but accuracy has been very good - +1 sec for the one day which I have had it. For the record, I live in Singapore and I got my MM300 for SGD2,500 (1,438 ~ 1450 EUR or around USD 2,004 at the most favorable rates I guess) from a reputable grey dealer in Seiko high end watches.

I am not too sure but if I remember correctly, SeiyaJapan doesn't ship to Europe. Probably due to legal reasons. And as far as I can see, Japan and the US have very good prices for the MM300 - even in Singapore, the MM300's price isn't that great from the AD carrying it here.

I have to agree that in comparison to some of the smaller brands using the various ETA movements, the issue is that Seiko could do a better job in guaranteeing a better regulated movement at least for the 8L line. So that we can send it in and they will regulate it for us, etc.

Then again, the next thing they will probably do is point towards the Grand Seiko line. If your budget is hitting the USD 4k mark and above, you should be looking at the Grand Seikos.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

pyu said:


> Spent about SGD12 to get the bracelet resized.
> 
> View attachment 1484167
> View attachment 1484188
> ...


Congrats on the new MM!! Fwah, which evil shop charged $12 for sizing your bracelet? Thought $5 to $8 was normal. I think Seiko boutique would have done it for free?

I totally agree with u that Seiko needs to up their game by regulating their watches that are sold at MM 300 price point. Can get COSC certified Swiss watch at this price liao. 
Still the MM300 poison is getting to me and it's on my hit list this year.

Sent from my Hongmi


----------



## toxicavenger (May 23, 2009)

Honestly if you don't think there is much of difference between those two watches then no one can make you see it.


khbk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my new MM300! But 200 Euros will get you quite a lot of diver's automatic in-house Seiko. You can get a SKX007 on bracelet and a rubber strap. MSRP for MM300 is 2000 Euros. What did I get for my money? A watch made in Japan? And..?


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I CAN see it!


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

More pics of this gorgeous watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

One more pic. of this lovely watch!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Just heard back from Harold. $4.50 for one set. I bought four. Seems fair enough, if a little expensive, but that's based on springbars being like $1.50 per pair; don't know if that's comparable. Oh well, job done. Does anyone know how long it usually takes the package to arrive from Harold to the US? I sent it to my usual address, which is my work address, but I'm only working here for another 23 days!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Usually between two and three weeks.



Raza said:


> Does anyone know how long it usually takes the package to arrive from Harold to the US?


----------



## jiminpotomac (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm wearing my MM300 today:

20140506_082917 by jiminlewes, on Flickr

The more I wear it, the more I love it. I need to find a couple of good leather straps for the summer... maybe an antique tan and antique black.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Testing a leather strap. What do you think?


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks good!😁

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

You know what mate? I HATE leather straps on the MM300 but that actually looks really good. Nice job man. What kind of strap is that and where did you get it?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

khbk said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my new MM300! But 200 Euros will get you quite a lot of diver's automatic in-house Seiko. You can get a SKX007 on bracelet and a rubber strap. MSRP for MM300 is 2000 Euros. What did I get for my money? A watch made in Japan? And..?QUOTE]
> 
> You got a Marinemaster 300... There are some things you just can't quantify b-)
> 
> PS. your's looks great on that leather strap BTW |>


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Adman said:


> You know what mate? I HATE leather straps on the MM300 but that actually looks really good. Nice job man. What kind of strap is that and where did you get it?


I bought it some time ago at WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com 
It must be No. He-LB28 at only 13,95 EUR.
But my MM300 is back on the bracelet gang again. 
BTW nice collection you got there - mate


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

jiminpotomac said:


> I'm wearing my MM300 today:
> 
> 20140506_082917 by jiminlewes, on Flickr
> 
> The more I wear it, the more I love it. I need to find a couple of good leather straps for the summer... maybe an antique tan and antique black.


I got a light brown/tan Hirsch Liberty for it. It looks good, but I'm not a huge fan of how it wears on leather. I much prefer it on NATOs.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Remarkably good commonsense idea that hadnt occurred to me - thanks, I'll be doing that in future..... what about catching errant spring bars when they jump out of top of box?
> 
> Glad to see your strap issue got solved Mike.
> 
> ...


The Speedy Pro is in my future, but after I get my MM300 replacement. I just love the watch and It's worth taking another flyer on.

But I think a GS Snowflake has to be my next watch. Work and play with a MM300 and GS Snowflake??? Perfect...


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Bump for a great watch!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

pyu said:


> Bump for a great watch!


Great picture. Now I want one even more! Have been going back and forth between MM300 and MM600. As much as I like spring drive I think the MM300 is the prettier of the two.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Great picture. Now I want one even more! Have been going back and forth between MM300 and MM600. As much as I like spring drive I think the MM300 is the prettier of the two.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked at both too, I went with the MM300 and it wasn't a financial decision either. The MM600 was too large and visually unappealing. The MM300 is a perfectly proportioned watch and visually stunning to look at.


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

Rotating it onto the leather NATO strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I_dont_need_another_watch (May 6, 2014)




----------



## PinotNoir (Dec 12, 2009)

leroytwohawks said:


> *One of my pictures that Bongo Boy is convinced is a conspiracy to make him spend money, and it is.* :-d
> 
> View attachment 596909


where i can find strap like this and what brand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Howa said:


>


Me want! Where did you purchase and orange MM300 rubber strap?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Me want! Where did you purchase and orange MM300 rubber strap?


Bought it about a year ago from ebay seller wjean...........I just checked the bay and don't see it listed but I'd pm him if interested, he also offers discounts to WUS members. It's not an official Seiko strap, but it is good quality and half the cost of original.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Does it come in 20mm or does it need to be modified?



Howa said:


> Bought it about a year ago from ebay seller wjean...........I just checked the bay and don't see it listed but I'd pm him if interested, he also offers discounts to WUS members. It's not an official Seiko strap, but it is good quality and half the cost of original.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Does it come in 20mm or does it need to be modified?


It was only available in 22 mm at the time, I would've done a better job trimming it if I'd known it was going on a $2K watch but I was wearing an orange monster back then.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanwen (Apr 22, 2012)

Great watch. This thread is making me regret selling it, one day I will have one again.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just got a new strap today, haven't even had time to trim it yet, but I threw the MM300 on it and thought it looked good enough to snap a few pics............


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

new strap for me too


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> new strap for me too


I have a strap that looks almost identical to that one but it is too thick to fit between the springbars and case.........the Sumo is the only watch I can get it on.


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just tested the power reserve on my MM300: 56 hours 25 minutes!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

That's about what I get with mine!😀

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

I've been a big fan of this watch.
A nice and very well done diver from Seiko.
I've spend long moments to try to catch all the charms of this Seiko diver in pictures...

A serial to start...

Situation clear



But...









And finally
Some kind of return return to the initial equilibrium



A very nice diver


----------



## socal858 (Oct 7, 2013)

your MM300 on isofrane just made my brain EXPLODE. this is the most amazing thing i've seen all week.

absolutely excellent. I need to start saving money now.



birdynamnam said:


>


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

Here's mine


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

The combo MM300 & Isofrane works pretty well 
especially for summer and the nautical activities.

My humble opinion of course







;-)


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^^^ Looks awesome - congrats ^^^


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Stunning on isofrane! Any suggestion which buckle to choose?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

More all round photos of the isofrane on the wrist would be good.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

20 mm Isofrane only comes with RS buckle.


----------



## birdynamnam (Feb 17, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> More all round photos of the isofrane on the wrist would be good.


Here we go...









You can try a Peter Helson 20mm too



But the Isofrane is so nice


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Marinemaster goes shopping.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just checking in my new MM300. I'm sure you've seen plenty of shots on the stock straps so here's a selection of Nato's and a black Nylon/Velcro.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Would look great on NATO hardware rather than Zulu...imho


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


I love this picture , great technique almost looks like you have photoshopped the watch over a blurry picture of your wrist.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

joined the club a couple days ago.

very happy about this.

was a bit nervous about the fit on my 6.5" wrist but it works fine.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

rollisays said:


> joined the club a couple days ago.
> 
> very happy about this.


Nice pic! You guys are making it really hard. I need to get one of these!

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lawman98 said:


> You guys are making it really hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


That is WAY too much detail about how the MM300 turns you on!


----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

its so good!!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Cool. 8:40 seems like a popular time to take pictures 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sitting on the porch drinking my morning coffee, browsing the forum, decided to snap a pic for the WRUW thread and I liked it enough to post on the MM300 thread also......the more I wear this thing, the more I love it.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

New arrival, my first Seiko.








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dan samson (Apr 15, 2012)

"Lent" it to my son! Looks better on him anyways.


----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I've now done 6 months with my MM300 and think it's an amazing watch for the money. I got mine from Higuchi and it is now even cheaper due to the exchange rate.
It gains 5-6 secs every 24 hours which is fine for me. The bracelet is one of the most comfortable I've had. Flat bold links and that superb dive suit extension. Fit and finish equal to that of my Submariner 16800. It's a bigger watch than the vintage Sub' however I would definately rate it as it's equal. Whoever thinks that an MM300 is a gloryfied SKX has never had one! 
No issues with the crystal or crown. I've banged it against a couple of door frames already and no major marks to report. The crown isn't as easy to secure as the Sub' or indeed my sbbn015 Tuna. It's about the same as my skx007 but with extra threads. The drilled lugs are icing on the cake for me on any watch as they make changing straps so much easier.
It's a watch often looked upon harshly by some due to the hardlex and crown but to be honest those that complain would probably complain at perfection anyway. 
Out of my small collection it's the one that gets the most wear.
The only thing I will say is that for those that want to keep their watches looking as new, tha strap clasp scratches very easily. I'm not bothered by scratches, dings or scrapes at all so it's a none issue and indeed the clasp on my Tuna looks equally beat up after a year of on and off use.
This watch has genuine history, no name bought re manufactured rubbish like Doxa and Aquadive and it's not pretending to be anything else. It has probably one of the nicest auto movements made and is a quality item through and through and at close to £1100 I really can't see any other equal at cost.
Many will pass it by because of a pre conceived idea of what Seiko stands for. They are missing out!









Tuna clasp after a year of normal use including diving.









MM300 after 6 months of same use shows similar scratching.









Ding at 16 mins past on outer bezel was a large wack on a metal door!









I've organised these last 2 so that the dial heights are roughly the same to show the actual differences in the size of the watches


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

And I want mm300 but I am student from Greece and I can't to give 1200€ for this... But someone want to do gift... I am here!! Haha... MM300 amazing watch!! Nice photos guys!!

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## pyu (Feb 23, 2011)

MM300 on isofrane rubber strap. I would recommend purchasing a new set of thinner springbars (<= 1.8mm) with 1.1mm ends to use them instead of the fat bars since the latter distorts the isofrane to leave a gap making it not fit the 20mm gap.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

nobbylon said:


> I've now done 6 months with my MM300 and think it's an amazing watch for the money. I got mine from Higuchi and it is now even cheaper due to the exchange rate.
> It gains 5-6 secs every 24 hours which is fine for me. The bracelet is one of the most comfortable I've had. Flat bold links and that superb dive suit extension. Fit and finish equal to that of my Submariner 16800. It's a bigger watch than the vintage Sub' however I would definately rate it as it's equal. Whoever thinks that an MM300 is a gloryfied SKX has never had one!
> No issues with the crystal or crown. I've banged it against a couple of door frames already and no major marks to report. The crown isn't as easy to secure as the Sub' or indeed my sbbn015 Tuna. It's about the same as my skx007 but with extra threads. The drilled lugs are icing on the cake for me on any watch as they make changing straps so much easier.
> It's a watch often looked upon harshly by some due to the hardlex and crown but to be honest those that complain would probably complain at perfection anyway.
> ...


Great comment, especially coming from a Rolex Submariner owner.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

A shot from this morning............


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## tifosi (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

OMG! Do I really look that good?!
(part of me)


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, I do


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Snapped this one while grilling this afternoon......


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Howa said:


>


That orange is awful. . .Go Cats! :-d


----------



## pepperami (Feb 12, 2014)

birdynamnam said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little late to the 'Party'  but these are awesome pics of the MM birdy!


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

Mine say hello everyone!!!









I love this watch very much!!


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

My MM300 and friend .
Found at the bottom of the pool. Hope he hasn't got a big brother !








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think that after receiving my new sumo I'll will sell it and buy the MM300.
What do you guys think about it? 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I think the MM300 looks really good on smaller wrists that normally would have to stretch to wear such a watch. The smaller dial, which is an issue for me, makes it fit smaller wrists better.


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I think the MM300 looks really good on smaller wrists that normally would have to stretch to wear such a watch. The smaller dial, which is an issue for me, makes it fit smaller wrists better.


6.5" wrist reporting in.







[/URL]


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Landbaesd (Apr 20, 2014)

MM300 salute!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

That's it. I ordered one. Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schultzj01 (Dec 18, 2012)

I just did the same thing! Can't wait until its at the doorstep.



glengoyne17 said:


> That's it. I ordered one. Thanks guys.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Arrived yesterday. What a watch!! Any suggestions for easily swapping straps? Removing the bracelet is a breeze thanks to the drilled lugs, but reinstalling the bracelet without damaging the case is tricky. Any special tools for this job besides a springbar tool?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Quite easy in fact. Just inset one end of springbar and gently compress with pointed end of springbar tool (or nail).
And no damage done.
I also love my MM300!


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)

Everyday


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Just chilling in the shade before lunch.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Does this look too low profile?
Makes the watch look top heavy ?
Cheers 
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MID (May 16, 2006)

Mark in TCI said:


> View attachment 1559155
> 
> 
> View attachment 1559156
> ...


Thanks! I was looking at Hirsch performance. I think they it looks great.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

This showed up today.



















With its brother


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

New straps for my mm300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

This watch is absolutely stunning, I love the balance between elegance and toughness, I believe this design to be kind of timeless, something we will appreciate in 20 years time. 
Unfortunately (or I should say, fortunately for my wallet), at 44mm it is too big for my wrists 
I have a tuna on the way (my god, the wait is killing me!) which is even bigger, but I think the tuna's hugeness will be more "acceptable" because it is so clearly a tool watch, and I will wear it mostly on (dive) vacations. 
The MM would be more of an everyday watch I would love to wear at work, but I would feel ridiculous


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Seppia said:


> This watch is absolutely stunning, I love the balance between elegance and toughness, I believe this design to be kind of timeless, something we will appreciate in 20 years time.
> Unfortunately (or I should say, fortunately for my wallet), at 44mm it is too big for my wrists
> I have a tuna on the way (my god, the wait is killing me!) which is even bigger, but I think the tuna's hugeness will be more "acceptable" because it is so clearly a tool watch, and I will wear it mostly on (dive) vacations.
> The MM would be more of an everyday watch I would love to wear at work, but I would feel ridiculous


Don't worry about the size, it looks alright on my tiny 6.5 inch wrist.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol I just made an offer for a used one here. 
You guys are extremely dangerous 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Lol I just made an offer for a used one here.
> You guys are extremely dangerous
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't worry about the quoted size it looks smaller on the wrist ...








Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You are evil people!
I am negotiating, I am sure we'll find an agreement.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Plus Mark, I have to hate you not only because you are pushing me over the edge, but also because you live in TCI which is probably one of the most amazing places on earth. 
I spent ten days in salt cay last December for some relax and scuba diving and I can't wait to go back. 
Since we are here, how is the risk of hurricanes in early August?
Sorry to go off topic


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Plus Mark, I have to hate you not only because you are pushing me over the edge, but also because you live in TCI which is probably one of the most amazing places on earth.
> I spent ten days in salt cay last December for some relax and scuba diving and I can't wait to go back.
> Since we are here, how is the risk of hurricanes in early August?
> Sorry to go off topic


Peak season is early Sept but in the 9 years I have been here there has only been 1 I have left island for and 2 cat 1 storms I have sat through. The forecast s for a quiet season.
If you come Provo way let me know.


----------



## idkfa (Mar 31, 2013)

Seppia said:


> This watch is absolutely stunning, I love the balance between elegance and toughness, I believe this design to be kind of timeless, something we will appreciate in 20 years time.
> Unfortunately (or I should say, fortunately for my wallet), at 44mm it is too big for my wrists
> I have a tuna on the way (my god, the wait is killing me!) which is even bigger, but I think the tuna's hugeness will be more "acceptable" because it is so clearly a tool watch, and I will wear it mostly on (dive) vacations.
> The MM would be more of an everyday watch I would love to wear at work, but I would feel ridiculous


I think you will be surprised with how small the Tuna wears. The tapering shroud and short lug to lug width make it seem a lot smaller than it is.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mark in TCI said:


> Peak season is early Sept but in the 9 years I have been here there has only been 1 I have left island for and 2 cat 1 storms I have sat through. The forecast s for a quiet season.
> If you come Provo way let me know.


Thanks for the info, maybe I'll be wearing a new MM300 

@idkfa: lots of people have been telling me that, I'll see. My tolerance for size is lower than average, I had a sawtooth that I recently sold (because of the tuna) and I was fine, but I only felt like wearing such a big watch only on dive vacations and on certain days. Could not be my everyday watch. 
I imagine the tuna wears similar to the sawtooth if not bigger, correct?


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Here ya go.

Tuna on 6.8









mm300 on 6.8


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Apparently we have a deal, I will be joining the MM300 group soon 
Thanks for your support!


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Ok, now I have to keep busy while the MM arrives. 
I have been retro-reading almost all this topic, and I've been surprised how good this watch looks on leather, which is pretty uncommon for me as I usually dislike this combo. 
Probably it is due to the very "old school" looks, don't know, but I really want to try it. 
I am discarding a leather NATO as I understand the watch is already quite tall, so here I am asking for your advice!
Any recommendations?
Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Ok, now I have to keep busy while the MM arrives.
> I have been retro-reading almost all this topic, and I've been surprised how good this watch looks on leather, which is pretty uncommon for me as I usually dislike this combo.
> Probably it is due to the very "old school" looks, don't know, but I really want to try it.
> I am discarding a leather NATO as I understand the watch is already quite tall, so here I am asking for your advice!
> ...


Hi Seppia,

Divers on leather used to give me "cognitive dissonance", but now I just don't care!

Agreed with your thoughts on a pass-through leather Nato.

Let us know if / when the watch gets to you. I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. But whether it looks too big for me, similarly, I just don't care! Lol.

If you look at rubber, the Isofrane is a favorite, but didn't work on my wrist with an SKX007. I think the OEM MM300 rubber looks best on it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I will post pics for sure!
My wrist is 6.75. 
Should any of you have suggestions on specific brands/models of leather straps please do not hesitate 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Trek_OCLV (Jun 9, 2009)

Can I join??!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Mine on a cheap leather strap. Like the bracelet better (or rubber). Kojak in the background.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

One more pic.


----------



## jellytots (Aug 15, 2009)

I hate all you guys lol - just when I thought I'd convinced myself I didn't like the MM...damnit!


----------



## DocThor (Dec 4, 2007)

I love my MM300


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Here it is!
Soooo cool, will wear it a few days then write my impressions.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Seppia said:


> Here it is!
> Soooo cool, will wear it a few days then write my impressions.


Looks like your wrist was made for that bad boy!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

You were all 100% correct, it does wear like a 42mm watch. 
The quality of the case and dial is in a totally different league when compared to the other Seikos I have owned. 
The crown feels pretty cheap indeed. 
Again thanks to all for the suggestions and for convincing me to get this beauty!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Great shot Chris! Love the lume and how only the watch is in focus!

@khbk: nice set, I have the same combination but my 007 on a NATO. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Great shot Chris! Love the lume and how only the watch is in focus!
> 
> @khbk: nice set, I have the same combination but my 007 on a NATO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes indeed a nice set, but I never use my 007 any more. My daughter would like to have it.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Awesome lume shot!


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

The last photo is very unique. Is the bezel looks a bit grayish? like liquid metal from Omega PO?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

luth_ukail said:


> The last photo is very unique. Is the bezel looks a bit grayish? like liquid metal from Omega PO?


Yes, depending on the angle and colour the bezel is reflecting, it can be jet black or the nicer grey.

And under some florescent lights, the indices look beige in colour sort of partina like, it's very nice.


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Yes, depending on the angle and colour the bezel is reflecting, it can be jet black or the nicer grey.
> 
> And under some florescent lights, the indices look beige in colour sort of partina like, it's very nice.


Very interesting. This watch definitely one of the few that makes into my buying list. Apart from Sumo and the twin 007/009.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## XOR (Apr 19, 2011)

Photos of my MM300:


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Happy camper with one on 6.5" wrists. Was originally concerned that it'd be too big/long on my wrists (50mm is as long as I can go) but turned out to be just fine on rubber (haven't tried bracelet yet). But... It's one heavy sucker! Feels heavier on rubber than my old Steinhart Ocean One did on bracelet (and that should've been heavier with more metal)!

Unfortunately crappy indoor lighting at the moment, but definitely enjoying this. The bezel's darker than I expected (was expecting the lighter charcoal like on the SBBN015):










If you've a small wrist (6.5" or so), don't hesitate and just get it!

I'll add that I tried the Sumo (love the dial and case, but definitely too long and hung off my wrist, though I only had it on bracelet) prior and too bad it didn't work out. Really beautiful watch though, wish my wrist would be big enough to take it... Maybe I should try it on rubber?



















I also tried on a 6309-modded-to-6105 and that worked quite well as well (and in fact is more comfortable).










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

zetaplus93 said:


> I also tried on a 6309-modded-to-6105 and that worked quite well as well (and in fact is more comfortable).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for a nice writeup. I would cut the rubber on that 6309 though, but that is personal taste.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

All the kids on sleepover so the wife and I have a 1 night child free staycation . At The Gansevoort TCI .
Time to take me new Hirsch performance strap in the ocean 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the lume on this watch!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## schultzj01 (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Silverscat (Dec 18, 2013)

The ugly duck


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Howa said:


>


Nice!


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Just noticed it's ten to two here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I often look at my watch. Sometimes I notice what time it is! (Got an MM300)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Howa said:


>


Very nice!
What strap is that? A modified ISO?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Very nice!
> What strap is that? A modified ISO?


Yes, it's a 24mm Iso that I notched to 20mm then filled the grooves with a Sharpie because I felt the strap was just too plain, I like the contrast, did the same thing to my OD green Iso.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol,nice. 

I'll have to add the Sharpie to my list of jury rigging watch tools. My specialty piece is the Exacto. I couldn't live without it now.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Howa send more photos with strap


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

What is a sharpie? Also the strap looks broken at 12 o clock?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sharpie = brand name of indelible marker.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

batman1345 said:


> Howa send more photos with strap








Here's the same strap on my Sawtooth alongside a couple of Tuna's, the OD green is in this pic, also modified with the black stripes..


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you my friend! You are men  nice work the straps are awesome!!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Very cool but is the strap damaged or is it some optical thing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Very cool but is the strap damaged or is it some optical thing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what you're asking.......even in your close up shot I don't see anything that looks "broken"? Are you referring to the end of the "tail" from the other side of the strap that is wrapping around? Otherwise, whatever you're seeing must be an optical illusion or lighting or something?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Yup, that's it! Didnt see it as and end, Ais looked skewed. My bad 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I have mine on rubber too. Boiled and curved.


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Charging the lume


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Great pics, Alda. Thanks!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Awesome macro shots Alda:-!

My MM says hi :-d



Cheers
Shannon


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## kca (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahh! I have to stay out of this thread! Thanks for sharing the great pics. I really want to move some things to add this grail to my collection. My concern is maintenance...anyone deal with this yet?

Does it have to go back to Japan for service? If so, do you ship it back to one of the three main sources? What if they are not in operation anymore when you need service ? Is it difficult to deal directly with Seiko Japan?

I'm not trying to start any flame war, just legitimately asking about possible service issues.

Thanks in advance for any help!

Casey


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I can send mine to Seiko Amsterdam. They handle shipping to Japan. Just switched to rubber.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

kca said:


> Ahh! I have to stay out of this thread! Thanks for sharing the great pics. I really want to move some things to add this grail to my collection. My concern is maintenance...anyone deal with this yet?
> 
> Does it have to go back to Japan for service? If so, do you ship it back to one of the three main sources? What if they are not in operation anymore when you need service ? Is it difficult to deal directly with Seiko Japan?
> 
> ...


There are lots and lots of threads on the topic. Try searching, then post a new thread if you don't find what you're looking for.


----------



## Mark in TCI (Aug 5, 2013)

Just playing with the phone camera while putting my 2 youngest to bed.
Back on the bracelet today .
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Not exactly a dress watch, but it looks pretty good, IMO.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Hello from Greece... Amazing photo my friend!


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage MMaster sunset by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

kca said:


> Ahh! I have to stay out of this thread! Thanks for sharing the great pics. I really want to move some things to add this grail to my collection. My concern is maintenance...anyone deal with this yet?
> 
> Does it have to go back to Japan for service? If so, do you ship it back to one of the three main sources? What if they are not in operation anymore when you need service ? Is it difficult to deal directly with Seiko Japan?
> 
> ...


Randall Benson (Dr. Seiko) can service the MM300 here in the US for around $300.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


You sell a watch every time you post a new picture...... lovely warm orange tones in this shot to complement the green lume and make the orange stitching pop. You make a watch I own look new again. Nicely done.


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> You sell a watch every time you post a new picture...... lovely warm orange tones in this shot to complement the green lume and make the orange stitching pop. You make a watch I own look new again. Nicely done.


Thanks Matthew!


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

So can MCWW, IWW and Klein Vintage watches.


cold_beer839 said:


> Randall Benson (Dr. Seiko) can service the MM300 here in the US for around $300.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Alda_cz said:


>


My friend all your photos are awesome... Hello from Greece!!


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Finally got my MM300..very nice finishing and beautiful bezel plus dial...lume is nuclear and the included rubber strap is actually pretty comfortable
















But I do find that the case back etchings on mine are shallow..normal?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Finally got my MM300..very nice finishing and beautiful bezel plus dial...lume is nuclear and the included rubber strap is actually pretty comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats bro.


----------



## MuRph77 (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

balzebub said:


> But I do find that the case back etchings on mine are shallow..normal?


Haven't got mine here to compare but looks fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

balzebub said:


> But I do find that the case back etchings on mine are shallow..normal?


I noticed the same on my recently acquired mm300. A bit of a concern, but I'll deal with that when I actually keep a watch for that long!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> I noticed the same on my recently acquired mm300. A bit of a concern, but I'll deal with that when I actually keep a watch for that long!


LOL, you guys crack me up. Now the etching is too shallow?

Geez. You could only hope and pray that you live long enough to care. Let it go dudes. Let it go.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Wearing this puppy for the first time today after getting it in a trade.....feels very very nice....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Ronin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## MaleBox (Jun 15, 2010)

On duty..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## I_dont_need_another_watch (May 6, 2014)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

mmaster katana girl by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Feel like buying another mm300 after looking at your pics. Stunning!!!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Dex_Ter said:


> Feel like buying another mm300 after looking at your pics. Stunning!!!


Haha, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I also miss a MM300....


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster in shark by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Alda_cz (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage MM whale diver by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Just a heads up if you guys aren't aware, there is a guy on the sales forum selling a MM bracelet with what looks like a Monster clasp for $75. Great price https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/fs-...hon-seiko-20mm-w-sels-low-priced-1079482.html and the smaller clasp makes the watch fit even better for people with wrist under 7.5


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Have a glorious weekend!!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Just got a beautiful mm300 and had a couple of questions. There is a bit of slop in the bezel. It turns fine but after each click it can be turned back (clockwise) about 1/2 second. Any ideas? Also, and I know I may get slammed for this, but I am not used to wearing such a shiny watch. I know if I brushed it it would kill resale value, but if I decided to do this is it something I could do myself and have it come out looking ok?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Kikemon said:


> Just got a beautiful mm300 and had a couple of questions. There is a bit of slop in the bezel. It turns fine but after each click it can be turned back (clockwise) about 1/2 second. Any ideas? Also, and I know I may get slammed for this, but I am not used to wearing such a shiny watch. I know if I brushed it it would kill resale value, but if I decided to do this is it something I could do myself and have it come out looking ok?


Did you buy it new? You did know it was shiny before you bought it right? If you just bought it just wear it a bit. You might get used to it, something to check before you try to change it.

Brushing is quite hard to get an even finish. I would never try it for the first time on a watch like this. I have brushed clasps before but a watch case is harder due to the shape and more visible. You wouldn't want to damage the hardlex or bezel face.

Also you worry about resale, don't know if you are a flipper but consider that before changing the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Kikemon said:


> Just got a beautiful mm300 and had a couple of questions. There is a bit of slop in the bezel. It turns fine but after each click it can be turned back (clockwise) about 1/2 second. Any ideas? Also, and I know I may get slammed for this, but I am not used to wearing such a shiny watch. I know if I brushed it it would kill resale value, but if I decided to do this is it something I could do myself and have it come out looking ok?


I have seen bead blasted MM300's. Certainly something you'd need to send it out for, but it can be done.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/blasted-marinemaster-sbdx001-mm300-410956.html


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link. Definitely a decisive subject! I will need to think on it for a while and see if I get used to the bling. I agree the contrast between the brushed and polished surfaces is cool, but it is new to me and I am not used to seeing sparkle on my wrist. Either way I am not ready to part with the watch to have it blasted yet.. I like wearing it too much!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Have you tried it on rubber? Takes away part if the bling. And very comfy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Have you tried it on rubber? Takes away part if the bling. And very comfy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just put it on a black Zulu and it helped a lot. Thanks.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Kikemon said:


> Just put it on a black Zulu and it helped a lot. Thanks.


I will agree the bracelet makes this a very shiny watch, and chunky and heavy. I wear it mostly so far on the rubber straps as I think it's fit the style great, because, well, it's a diver. I've tried it on NATO's and it feels like it's too much watch for a NATO. I squeezed a 22mm Zulu through it just to see if a Zulu would work better and I LOVe it on a Zulu, so I ordered a black 4 (or 5) ring Zulu for it. The zulu's are thicker and seem to handle the weight better. Keeps it from flopping around like it does on a NATO. Oddly enough, as I type this, I'm wearing it..... on a NATO.

But anyway, good choice on the Zulu. The Zulu and rubber straps will likely be my go-to choices for this watch. I change straps on my watches A LOT. Adds to the fun and variety.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Sold my Shogun, picking up a MM next week in Japan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

EvoRich said:


>


What model Tuna is that? And is it a quartz or auto?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> What model Tuna is that? And is it a quartz or auto?


My guess is an SBBN007 quartz with an Skx007 bezel insert and DLC shroud. Looks very cool btw.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> My guess is an SBBN007 quartz with an Skx007 bezel insert and DLC shroud. Looks very cool btw.


This. I bought it from a memeber already modded.


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

Photo with younger brother


----------



## -pplz- (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## sakul2agi (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sakul2agi said:


> View attachment 1659313


Wow-where'd you get that cool strap?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Wow-where'd you get that cool strap?


Looks like a Toshi strap to me, but it could one of a 100 makers of a Panerai style strap. I agree it looks really good and I'm typically not a fan of leather on a diver.


----------



## sakul2agi (Aug 25, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Looks like a Toshi strap to me, but it could one of a 100 makers of a Panerai style strap. I agree it looks really good and I'm typically not a fan of leather on a diver.


Mike is right, it is a Toshi strap. |> natural shell cordovan with natural thread. LOVE IT!!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hope to try the Toshi someday, but for now you've inspired me to wear my Hirsch Liberty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Trying it on one I have from Steveostraps......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

sakul2agi said:


> Mike is right, it is a Toshi strap. |> natural shell cordovan with natural thread. LOVE IT!!
> 
> View attachment 1659895
> 
> ...


Looks superb, a great combination!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MM300 inside


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> MM300 inside


How do you like the 5 in the middle? I have always loved that watch, but just worried it will sit in my box, unloved.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> How do you like the 5 in the middle? I have always loved that watch, but just worried it will sit in my box, unloved.


I like it for the beautiful blue dial but strangely it doesn't get much wrist time.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

After dinner - Stainless Steel


----------



## Nickshangs (Jun 9, 2013)

Best watch ever , got mine from a uk seller for £1,399.00 . Value for money , my favourite watch and I own 2 tag watches 
If your in Europe and want a good deal , try 
Seiko-citizen-orient-direct.co.uk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Great shots Chris!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Great shots Chris!


Thanks!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I really, REALLY hate the fact this watch is too big for me. 
It is absolutely stunning, probably my favorite diver of all, but I tried it and flipped it in the end, I am used to 36-40mm watches and "44 and tall" really does not work on my skinny 6.5 wrists. 
Such a shame


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I am used to 36-40mm watches and "44 and tall" really does not work on my skinny 6.5 wrists.
> Such a shame


It really wears like a 42mm because of the bezel and small dial. On my now 6.75 inch wrist (after some weight loss) it's fine, no lug overhang and sits nicely.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Doesn't work for me, I've owned it for a while and flipped it. It is drop dead gorgeous even if it has a few defects (crown and unregulated movement being the only two that really bothered me), but the size is the one thing I cannot get over


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Doesn't work for me, I've owned it for a while and flipped it. It is drop dead gorgeous even if it has a few defects (crown and unregulated movement being the only two that really bothered me), but the size is the one thing I cannot get over


Is it to small for your wrist?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol no!
Too big 
Since when a 44mm watch an be too small for a 6.5 wrist?


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Lol no!
> Too big
> Since when a 44mm watch an be too small for a 6.5 wrist?


Ah too bad. I do find it a good big-watch-look fit for my 6.5" wrists. But I've kept it on the rubber strap--I suspect the bracelet would make it too big.

Hopefully Seiko will bring another high quality diver for us with smaller wrists in the near future!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Lol no!
> Too big
> Since when a 44mm watch an be too small for a 6.5 wrist?


The sumo is bigger and so the Tuna.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have never even considered buying a sumo 
The tuna is different, it has no lugs and it has the shroud, it obviously IS bigger but its unique looks make it more manageable to me.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I have never even considered buying a sumo
> The tuna is different, it has no lugs and it has the shroud, it obviously IS bigger but its unique looks make it more manageable to me.


I have the MM300 and have had an SBBN015 Tuna and the MM300 wears smaller than the Tuna, lugs and all, the Tuna is a beast.

I flipped the Tuna because of its size and wearability.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess it is a matter of taste. 
I like the timelessness of the MM300, and in my mind a vintage watch should be smaller. 
The tuna is a beast yes, but its uniqueness and the "pure tool" style make it more bearable to me. 
I see the MM300 as a classier watch, and should ideally (in my opinion) be smaller.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Stunning shot Chris! Thanks!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I guess it is a matter of taste.
> I like the timelessness of the MM300, and in my mind a vintage watch should be smaller.
> The tuna is a beast yes, but its uniqueness and the "pure tool" style make it more bearable to me.
> I see the MM300 as a classier watch, and should ideally (in my opinion) be smaller.


I love the vintage look of the MM300 but right now my goal is another beast... the SBDB009


----------



## TraderX (Mar 24, 2014)

Hey guys,

Like you all I have fallen for the MM300

I am concerned about size tough...

I recently tried on a SUN019 and it was too big for my smaller wrists

Can't access MM300 to try here in Aus

Does anybody have a comparison photo MM300 and SUN019?

Any help would be appreciated

Cheers


----------



## Bb6xcton (Oct 27, 2014)

How did you get them to split like living cells?


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

TraderX said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Like you all I have fallen for the MM300
> 
> ...


Check out this thread for a few comparison shots with the Kinetic Tuna divers: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...red-sumo-sbbn015-tuna-mm300-pics-1075254.html


----------



## TraderX (Mar 24, 2014)

zetaplus93 said:


> Check out this thread for a few comparison shots with the Kinetic Tuna divers: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-...red-sumo-sbbn015-tuna-mm300-pics-1075254.html


Thanks a lot, just what I was looking for!

Cheers


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of another shorter Seiko clasp that works with the bracelet that comes with the 300MM? 

Also what size leather strap do most people fit to their 300MM?


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Not exactly what you are asking but many modders change clasps for eg a skx007/171 bracelet to the MM300 clasp. For example when creating a PMMM. The clasps on those bracelets should then in theory also fit here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Does anyone know of another shorter Seiko clasp that works with the bracelet that comes with the 300MM?
> 
> Also what size leather strap do most people fit to their 300MM?


I recall reading about using the Sumo clasp with the mm300 bracelet. Search around to see if there are threads about this.

The mm300 takes 20mm straps. Quite a few photos in this thread if you're looking for strap combo suggestions.

You can also use 22mm straps with the mm300 (requires notching the ends down to 20mm). I've seen people use a 22mm Isofrane strap and notch it down for the mm300. Looks good if you want to go for a thicker strap with the beefy mm300.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Monster clasp and I think Shogun clasp will work with it. Contact [email protected] Monster Watches online or yobokies and they can tell you.


eric198324 said:


> Does anyone know of another shorter Seiko clasp that works with the bracelet that comes with the 300MM?
> 
> Also what size leather strap do most people fit to their 300MM?


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

between this and the SARB017 thread, this site is killing me :think:


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> between this and the SARB017 thread, this site is killing me :think:


You know you need to get a mm300....


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The low yen is pulling me back in... 
The MM300 is the only watch I have sold that I actually lust regularly...
Not sure I will be able to resist


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I wasn't 
MM300 on its way from Japan!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Seppia said:


> The low yen is pulling me back in...
> The MM300 is the only watch I have sold that I actually lust regularly...
> Not sure I will be able to resist


Great minds think alike!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I wasn't
> MM300 on its way from Japan!


I´m struggling between the MM300 and the SBDB009.
Both need to be serviced in Japan, the SBDB009 costs almost 3 times but I love that smooth sweep of the seconds hand.
On the other side I´m wearing the Sumo all week and the SBBN015 at the weekend and spending that kind of money to wear it only two days makes me thinking.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

To my knowledge Spring Drive movements are also more expensive to service. 
In the past I sold the MM300*, but the dial and hands are SO great and SO classy that I need to own it again. 
I would not doubt one second between the two you are considering (favoring the MM300 obviously), but tastes are personal. 

*for the following reasons:
- it was off on accuracy and I find that unacceptable for such a movement/price 
- it is a little too big for me

Hopefully I will be more lucky with the first point (or else I will flip it immediately), and I plan on trying to mitigate the second by wearing it on leather.


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

Seppia said:


> To my knowledge Spring Drive movements are also more expensive to service.
> In the past I sold the MM300*, but the dial and hands are SO great and SO classy that I need to own it again.
> I would not doubt one second between the two you are considering (favoring the MM300 obviously), but tastes are personal.
> 
> ...


Where did you order yours? From one of the big 3 or from Rakuten?


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Mine


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Definitely getting an MM300 once tax is settled next year.

Just six months ago, I had a hard time swallowing that an SKX007 was a great buy.

Now it seems MM300 is such an excellent buy for the money.


The marketing team at Seiko is brilliant. lol


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

Funiest thing is that I havent seen any Seiko advertisement, and I just love them...more than my Rolex and JLC.

MM300 is excellent buy for the money!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

anbu said:


> Where did you order yours? From one of the big 3 or from Rakuten?


I tried rakuten for the first time, we will see how it goes. 
I am reassured by
A) the store reviews are very positive
B) there is PayPal protection


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

In the end the cost is basically the same as Higuchi though, maybe $20 savings.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

Seppia said:


> To my knowledge Spring Drive movements are also more expensive to service.
> In the past I sold the MM300*, but the dial and hands are SO great and SO classy that I need to own it again.
> I would not doubt one second between the two you are considering (favoring the MM300 obviously), but tastes are personal.
> 
> ...


what's your wrist size?


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

Seppia said:


> In the end the cost is basically the same as Higuchi though, maybe $20 savings.


Really same as Higuchi? Maybe if you pay in Yen right? From what I gather from the other thread.

Also did you get it from Seiko3s? I'm really thinking of getting one maybe. It's really cheaper maybe by $200+ at Rakuten compared to the big 3.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

mcnabbanov said:


> what's your wrist size?


6.5 in cold weather, 6.75 when hot. 
My ideal MM300 is 40mm instead of 44, it would be a perfect watch for me.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

anbu said:


> Really same as Higuchi? Maybe if you pay in Yen right? From what I gather from the other thread.
> 
> Also did you get it from Seiko3s? I'm really thinking of getting one maybe. It's really cheaper maybe by $200+ at Rakuten compared to the big 3.


Yes Seiko3s. 
Seiya has it for $1898, but he is usually the most expensive of the three, so I guess asking Higuchi (I did not do it) it should be around $1800. 
Yeah, about $100 difference then (you have to add approx 3.5-4% on top of the dollar price you see on rakuten when you pay via PayPal because of the exchange rate).


----------



## anbu (Feb 8, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Yes Seiko3s.
> Seiya has it for $1898, but he is usually the most expensive of the three, so I guess asking Higuchi (I did not do it) it should be around $1800.
> Yeah, about $100 difference then (you have to add approx 3.5-4% on top of the dollar price you see on rakuten when you pay via PayPal because of the exchange rate).


Thanks. Funny is, Higuchi is more expensive now than seiya if you pay in dollar for mm300.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I am sure if you negotiate with him via mail you will get a better price. Did you try that?


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> To my knowledge Spring Drive movements are also more expensive to service.
> In the past I sold the MM300*, but the dial and hands are SO great and SO classy that I need to own it again.
> I would not doubt one second between the two you are considering (favoring the MM300 obviously), but tastes are personal.
> 
> ...


In terms of accuracy the SBDB009 is not bad: https://www.watchuseek.com/f9/seiko-sd-sbdb009-accuracy-report-1077136.html


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh I know, as any spring drive it must be excellent, I was referring to my old MM300


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

So about two weeks ago my MM300 decided to stop running. It's less than three months old. It's back with Higuchi now, and he'll be sending it to the mother ship for warranty repair. Hopefully the turnaround time isn't too horrible. :-(


----------



## joe-siow (Nov 16, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> So about two weeks ago my MM300 decided to stop running. It's less than three months old. It's back with Higuchi now, and he'll be sending it to the mother ship for warranty repair. Hopefully the turnaround time isn't too horrible. :-(


Oh dear, very sorry to hear that. Hope it'll turn out ok for you.
I hope to get the MM300 sometime next year. This is one of my grail watch.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried my MM300 on leather today. Tazz thinks a diver on leather is blasphemy. Those shadowy, dissapointed eyes starring up at me. I can just sense his feeling of disgust, putting a diver on leather.....









But after finishing my dinner, this shot sealed the deal. I don't care what Tazz thinks. My MM300 on a leather NATO looks awesome. The pictures do this thing no justice. 









It's hard to catch the way the light shines off the polished edges of the bezel, and the shiney black "insert". Everytime I wear this watch, I love it more.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> Tried my MM300 on leather today. Tazz thinks a diver on leather is blasphemy. Those shadowy, dissapointed eyes starring up at me. I can just sense his feeling of disgust, putting a diver on leather.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. What brand is your strap? Some leather NATOs are too thin and flexy while others have a nice stiffness for heavier watches.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

Love the look of the MM300 with leather. Cannot wait for my Toshi strap to arrive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> Sweet. What brand is your strap? Some leather NATOs are too thin and flexy while others have a nice stiffness for heavier watches.


This one is pretty thin. I actually bought this leather NATO for my Speedmaster. A slightly thicker one would be ideal for the MM300. I think I ordered it from NATO Strap Co.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> This one is pretty thin. I actually bought this leather NATO for my Speedmaster. A slightly thicker one would be ideal for the MM300. I think I ordered it from NATO Strap Co.


Yeah, I've found that ones made from Shell Cordovan are not necessarily thicker but have a denser, firmer feel. Shell Cordovan is expensive but the quality is on par with the price in my experience.


----------



## Hemi Jim (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi all, from the UK.
I like mine on the Z22 rubber strap....


----------



## TonoTorres (Oct 31, 2014)

mcnabbanov said:


> between this and the SARB017 thread, this site is killing me :think:


+1 o|


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Bored so started taking pic of watches..


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

EvoRich said:


> Tried my MM300 on leather today. Tazz thinks a diver on leather is blasphemy. Those shadowy, dissapointed eyes starring up at me. I can just sense his feeling of disgust, putting a diver on leather.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed, I don't like the MM300 on leather or nylon nato - belongs on the dive strap or bracelet - but this does look quite good.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


>


Congrats LI, welcome to the club, thoughts??


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Congrats LI, welcome to the club, thoughts??


Nick. I am blown away. I'm going to write a longer post after spending a week with it. Caught it in a certain light crossing Park Avenue and it was gorgeous.

I'm getting the OEM bracelet sized this weekend when I finally have some free time.

Thanks for inspiring me on this. It was your thread on your MM300 and SBBN015 that started me on this road. Possibly the best one two combo in a two watch (main) collection.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The low yen is really bad for my pockets


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

Seppia said:


> The low yen is really bad for my pockets


Love that strap! What is it?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> Love that strap! What is it?


Hirsch Liberty I believe, maybe a Crown and Buckle.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hirsch!

40$ of pure awesomeness in my opinion


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Same strap here.....



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

And here....(22 mm)


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I wasn't
> MM300 on its way from Japan!


And...did you have it already?
If so post some pictures...;-)


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The MM just looks best on its bracelet.

I forgot which member, but someone had one on a killer carbon fiber looking strap and it was great.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

speed200 said:


> And...did you have it already?
> If so post some pictures...;-)


I just put one a few posts ago 



Seppia said:


> The low yen is really bad for my pockets


Here's another one


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> The MM just looks best on its bracelet.
> 
> I forgot which member, but someone had one on a killer carbon fiber looking strap and it was great.


I have skinny wrists (6.5-6.75), and the bracelet makes it look bigger in my opinion. 
It's a vintage looking diver, I know some are against the concept of divers on leather, but I think the MM300 looks terrific on it

For actual diving, I have my tuna(s)


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Didn't saw the pictures before. I love that watch and look good on leather. I'm struggling it this one or the sbdb009. 
How's the accuracy since you have it? 

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Pretty disappointing so far, it's running +16 seconds in 36 hours, more or less the same as the old one I had (was bought second hand) but this one is new, so I will allow it some time to settle before I get mad. 
If it does indeed stay at this level of "accuracy" I will send an angry email to Seiko. 
The watch is beautiful, it has a fabulous movement, they could bother regulating it just a tiny bit.
It would be stupid.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> Pretty disappointing so far, it's running +16 seconds in 36 hours, more or less the same as the old one I had (was bought second hand) but this one is new, so I will allow it some time to settle before I get mad.
> If it does indeed stay at this level of "accuracy" I will send an angry email to Seiko.
> The watch is beautiful, it has a fabulous movement, they could bother regulating it just a tiny bit.
> It would be stupid.


That was what I fear about, I think my future watch will be the SBDB009 at least it´s regulated by Seiko and has better accuracy.
My Sumo has the same problem, one day is making +5/15 a few days later is making -5/15. On the other side the SBBN015 is spot on.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mine arrived last week from Chino and it ran 30s fast over 7 days, making that 4. something seconds fast per day so far. Probably luck of the draw.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

speed200 said:


> That was what I fear about, I think my future watch will be the SBDB009 at least it´s regulated by Seiko and has better accuracy.
> My Sumo has the same problem, one day is making +5/15 a few days later is making -5/15. On the other side the SBBN015 is spot on.


I can't talk for this one, too new, but the other one I owned was really consistent in its being fast. 
It was ridiculously precise, not accurate. 
So it's not exactly the same issue as your sumo that seems not to be precise. 
That's what made it all the more maddening, the movement was impressive, t just needed regulation.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I can't talk for this one, too new, but the other one I owned was really consistent in its being fast.
> It was ridiculously precise, not accurate.
> So it's not exactly the same issue as your sumo that seems not to be precise.
> That's what made it all the more maddening, the movement was impressive, t just needed regulation.


I´ll must wear the sumo for a all month to see what happens.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Seppia said:


> That's what made it all the more maddening, the movement was impressive, t just needed regulation.


Specs are -10 ~ +25s per day, so it's not likely you'd get much help from Seiko.

It's a fabulous watch. If great accuracy is important, just send it out for regulation and enjoy the watch for years to come.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

MM300 is -10/+15 sec.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Pretty disappointing so far, it's running +16 seconds in 36 hours, more or less the same as the old one I had (was bought second hand) but this one is new, so I will allow it some time to settle before I get mad.
> If it does indeed stay at this level of "accuracy" I will send an angry email to Seiko.
> The watch is beautiful, it has a fabulous movement, they could bother regulating it just a tiny bit.
> It would be stupid.


An angry email to Seiko? Ha ha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What's so funny? 
I do not understand.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

speed200 said:


> That was what I fear about, I think my future watch will be the SBDB009 at least it´s regulated by Seiko and has better accuracy.
> My Sumo has the same problem, one day is making +5/15 a few days later is making -5/15. On the other side the SBBN015 is spot on.


Spring Drive regulates itself electronically. That's the point of SD.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> What's so funny?
> I do not understand.


I think he's inferring that since Seiko is a huge corporate entity it could care less about your potential email. Even their ADs bet them to provide watches with better alignment and those pleas fall on deaf ears (if I'm interpreting Chino's disclaimer correctly)


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I don't know, Apple and Amazon are huge corporations as well (much bigger than seiko), but if you write them emails they promptly get back to you. 
I feel if they (seiko I mean) took the extra effort and regulated the movement, the MM300 would be an even better product, especially since it is capable of GS performance. 
Consumer feedback is important to companies.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My MM300 is +10 spd everyday, not great but not a huge deal either. The only reason it annoys me is because the movement is capable of so much better.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> My MM300 is +10 spd everyday, not great but not a huge deal either. The only reason it annoys me is because the movement is capable of so much better.


You nailed in two sentences what I wasn't very able to say in various posts


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> I don't know, Apple and Amazon are huge corporations as well (much bigger than seiko), but if you write them emails they promptly get back to you.
> I feel if they (seiko I mean) took the extra effort and regulated the movement, the MM300 would be an even better product, especially since it is capable of GS performance.
> Consumer feedback is important to companies.


No doubt. Zappos has set a higher bar for customer service, but unfortunately Seiko appears not to be the cuddliest of companies. When I needed to buy an extra set of screws for my Ecozilla, the Citizen woman was great. My attempts to reach COSERV (Seiko USA's service center) have been less than stellar.


----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)

My first was one of the most accurate watches I've owned and my second not so much. I've decided that if my third (and last) MM300 is off I'll send it off for regulation. In fact, I'm going to think of it as part of the initial expense so that I'm not disappointed.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

sierra11b said:


> I've decided that if my third (and last) MM300 is off I'll send it off for regulation. In fact, I'm going to think of it as part of the initial expense so that I'm not disappointed.


Exactly this. Just think of regulation as part of the cost. The mm300 does sell for a bit cheaper than other comparable watches.

In fact, with the weakened yen, it's an even better time to do this (kinda wish I waited to get an mm300 now... But then again, would've missed out a few months!).

The downside is the time it takes for the watch to come back from Jack or other who can work on it...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I don't know, Apple and Amazon are huge corporations as well (much bigger than seiko), but if you write them emails they promptly get back to you.
> I feel if they (seiko I mean) took the extra effort and regulated the movement, the MM300 would be an even better product, especially since it is capable of GS performance.
> Consumer feedback is important to companies.


Agreed.

They may take your comment into consideration, but unfortunately they most likely won't offer to get it regulated for you free of charge since the movement is within specs...

Another way to think about this is that if the movement's regulated, they'd likely charge more for it. I'd rather take it as-is with the lower cost, and if I end up keeping it longer, I can add upgrades like regulation, sapphire crystal, etc later down the line.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They may take your comment into consideration, but unfortunately they most likely won't offer to get it regulated for you free of charge since the movement is within specs...
> 
> Another way to think about this is that if the movement's regulated, they'd likely charge more for it. I'd rather take it as-is with the lower cost, and if I end up keeping it longer, I can add upgrades like regulation, sapphire crystal, etc later down the line.


I love the MM as much as the next guy, but Seiko charges a lot of money for them and they should not, in my opinion, have to cost more to be regulated.

Just think how much it would cost with regulation, a ceramic bezel insert, a sapphire crystal, and a better bracelet. We're talking Pelagos territory.

The MM is in a sort of dead zone for watches where they get really expensive quickly for more features. I don't think they'll ever upgrade it, honestly.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Just think how much it would cost with regulation, a ceramic bezel insert, a sapphire crystal, and a better bracelet. We're talking Pelagos territory.


Yup. With regulation, ceramic dial, etc, I'd guess they would add at least another $500-$1000. I like the current price


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

zetaplus93 said:


> Yup. With regulation, ceramic dial, etc, I'd guess they would add at least another $500-$1000. I like the current price


I would gladly pay $2800 for a MM300 regulated with sapphire and a ceramic bezel (I actually don't need the ceramic bezel I like the current one), but throw in a machined clasp and it would be tits.

I don't think these things should add too much, I see $400 homages with a machined clasp, ceramic bezel, and sapphire crystal


----------



## americandave (Jan 31, 2011)

I rejoined the mm300 club today courtesy of higuchi! This is an amazing piece, and Katsu san provided ultra fast shipping at the best price available. 

The date window is particularly nice - the date wheel and the border on the window match the brushed hands perfectly.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

My MM has been consistently 10-12 sec fast per day. Since reading the recent comments here, I haven't worn it since Saturday and have put it crown down at night and it's been only 3-4 sec fast each of the past two days. I last set it on Saturday afternoon to time.is and it is currently only 7 sec ahead.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Are you just winding it via the crown? 
Just for me to understand.
Mine is getting better, it gained 8 secs tonight, versus 9 yesterday and 11 the first day.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I would gladly pay $2800 for a MM300 regulated with sapphire and a ceramic bezel (I actually don't need the ceramic bezel I like the current one), but throw in a machined clasp and it would be tits.
> 
> I don't think these things should add too much, I see $400 homages with a machined clasp, ceramic bezel, and sapphire crystal


Hey Mike, just wanting to learn more, what are the advantages of a machined clasp vs. the standard one? I don't know that much about metal work. I've read the term stamped around these forums, but help me understand the difference. Thanks.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Hey Mike, just wanting to learn more, what are the advantages of a machined clasp vs. the standard one? I don't know that much about metal work. I've read the term stamped around these forums, but help me understand the difference. Thanks.


The current clasp is just thin metal rolled into shapes. Machined means it starts out as a block and is reduced to its shape by removal of material. It's much more solid if machined.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tagdevil said:


> My MM has been consistently 10-12 sec fast per day. Since reading the recent comments here, I haven't worn it since Saturday and have put it crown down at night and it's been only 3-4 sec fast each of the past two days. I last set it on Saturday afternoon to time.is and it is currently only 7 sec ahead.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My experience with all Seiko mechanical autos has been that they vary widely due to position and circumstances.

Seiko has pros and cons like all manufacturers, so I'm not saying they aren't good movements. They just have some precision variances.

If you stick it out and average the variances over time, the Seikos will typically be pretty accurate though.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The current clasp is just thin metal rolled into shapes. Machined means it starts out as a block and is reduced to its shape by removal of material. It's much more solid if machined.


Ahh .., thanks for the explanation. Machined sounds much better. For me, I'll just keep going with the ignorance is bliss mentality as I'm simply enjoying my MM300 on how it looks and feels on my wrist.

When researching I did consider Aquadive and Doxa and recognize their comparable models may be technically superior, but to me the MM300 looks the best and was the best choice for my tastes in spite of its flaws, which, for now are not affecting my enjoyment.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I would gladly pay $2800 for a MM300 regulated with sapphire and a ceramic bezel (I actually don't need the ceramic bezel I like the current one), but throw in a machined clasp and it would be tits.
> 
> I don't think these things should add too much, I see $400 homages with a machined clasp, ceramic bezel, and sapphire crystal


Yup, I'd like those upgrades too. But certainly you could get it regulated and fitted with sapphire for about that much, no?

I agree that in terms of actual cost to do these upgrades after the fact, it'd only be about $500-$1000 or so.

But from the perspective of Seiko (like any big company) who would price it according to how much they think the market will pay (in terms of profits, units shipped x profit margin), I'd think it'd be higher. Obviously speculation, but they could price it closer to $3500...? Pelagos territory, but the mm300 can claim in-house movement as an advantage.

Too much text, we need a pic


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Are you just winding it via the crown?
> Just for me to understand.
> Mine is getting better, it gained 8 secs tonight, versus 9 yesterday and 11 the first day.


Yes, via the crown but I try not to crown wind it at all. I will only minimally crown wind it about 10-15 turns if I haven't worn it for a day or two. I haven't been wearing it much the past two weeks because I had it up for sale.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

zetaplus93 said:


> Yup, I'd like those upgrades too. But certainly you could get it regulated and fitted with sapphire for about that much, no?


I'm not even confident I can find someone to service the movement properly let along perform upgrades to the MM300.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

It has been mention multiple times that there are watchmakers in the US who can service this movement. And also they can install a sapphire crystal in it, so why are you playing clueless on this subject since if I recall you have been in most of those threads also?


Mike_Dowling said:


> I'm not even confident I can find someone to service the movement properly let along perform upgrades to the MM300.


----------



## mcnabbanov (Feb 21, 2014)

I love it when you call 'em out biggpoppa


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

This stretch of the thread needs more pictures, less jabbering


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

My bad but it has been covered multiple times and isn't super hard to do in the US. Heck I wish it was a header at the top of the Seiko forum so everyone could see it.


mcnabbanov said:


> I love it when you call 'em out biggpoppa


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I'm not even confident I can find someone to service the movement properly let along perform upgrades to the MM300.


Apparently Jack @ IWW and Randal Benson (Seikoholic) can do good work on the mm300, including service and installation of sapphire (which you can get from yobokies). Some links:

Inside Seiko`s SBDX001 MarineMaster 300 Meter Diver. in 2manywatches Archives. Forum
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-upgrade-sapphire-mm300-500320.html
The Dive Watch Connection • View topic - Considering a MM300. Some questions for the experts here..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I'm not even confident I can find someone to service the movement properly let along perform upgrades to the MM300.


Exactly.

Everyone doesn't have the same level of expectation from a service provider. I expect my watch to come back in the exact condition it left in. That almost never happens.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> It has been mention multiple times that there are watchmakers in the US who can service this movement. And also they can install a sapphire crystal in it, so why are you playing clueless on this subject since if I recall you have been in most of those threads also?


Lol go ahead and find them, Jack from IWW? Nope, who else? Go find someone as in an actual name with contact info and report back.

In all those threads I would read " there are watchmakers in the U.S. Who can service the MM300" but when the rubber meets the road and you need an actual contact its radio silence.

I had an issue with my first MM300 and was going to go for local service and sending back to Japan was the only option I could find.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

What is wrong with IWW? They do have a long wait list but it isn't that big. And have you ever had a watch come back form IWW with an issue? And did you try ABC Watch Werks or MCWW? I have had two MM's worked on by IWW and MCWW with no issues at all.


Mike_Dowling said:


> Lol go ahead and find them, Jack from IWW? Nope, who else? Go find someone as in an actual name with contact info and report back.
> 
> In all those threads I would read " there are watchmakers in the U.S. Who can service the MM300" but when the rubber meets the road and you need an actual contact its radio silence.
> 
> I had an issue with my first MM300 and was going to go for local service and sending back to Japan was the only option I could find.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> What is wrong with IWW? They do have a long wait list but it isn't that big. And have you ever had a watch come back form IWW with an issue? And did you try ABC Watch Werks or MCWW? I have had two MM's worked on by IWW and MCWW with no issues at all.


Jack no longer works on the MM300, neither does MCWW.

Neither one was able to service my MM300, in fact I could find no one in the US who actually writes back stating they can service the MM300.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Jack no longer works on the MM300, neither does MCWW.
> 
> Neither one was able to service my MM300, in fact I could find no one in the US who actually writes back stating they can service the MM300.


Try Ken Kotoski at Yellowstone Watch Repair in Bozeman, Montana

[email protected]


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Well then I will eat crow because they both at one time serviced two of them for me and did excellent work. Maybe ABC Watch Werks will do it. Either way I am not sending anything to Japan again for service unless I really have to. Or like liwang mentioned Yellowstone watch repair might be an option.


Mike_Dowling said:


> Jack no longer works on the MM300, neither does MCWW.
> 
> Neither one was able to service my MM300, in fact I could find no one in the US who actually writes back stating they can service the MM300.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Jack no longer works on the MM300, neither does MCWW.
> 
> Neither one was able to service my MM300, in fact I could find no one in the US who actually writes back stating they can service the MM300.


I just inquired with Randall Benson (Dr. Seiko) who confirms that he's able to service and install a sapphire crystal for the mm300. Prices are quite reasonable.

I believe he's quite respected around these parts. He's also put together a pictorial on opening up a mm300, which you can find in the link I posted previously.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Jack at IWW also just replied and confirms that he can work on servicing the mm300 and installing a sapphire crystal. Again, quite reasonable prices. 

With the strengthened USD, you can get a brand new, regulated, sapphire equipped mm300 for almost the same price I paid just 6 months ago! Never a better time to get stuff from Japan folks.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Yup, Jack can service the MM. I asked him a couple of months ago. He says the only issue is if the movement needs any parts there's no way he can get them. So as long as the service doesn't require new parts for the movement he's able to do the job. 

I will be sending my MM to Jack when the time comes. If he can't do it because he needs parts I will send it off to Higuchi which is where I purchased it from. Katsu at Higuchi has confirmed they would take care of the service.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Both guys stated they cannot get parts for the MM300 and they do not service them. Very odd indeed/


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Both guys stated they cannot get parts for the MM300 and they do not service them. Very odd indeed/


Huh? Jack can service the MM. He just can't get parts if they're needed.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> Huh? Jack can service the MM. He just can't get parts if they're needed.


Maybe you guys have dealings with him in the past so he is willing to do it. but I assure you myself and several others on the forum if you want to search were told he does not perform a service on the MM300.

Plus getting parts for a service is typically pretty important, which goes back to my main point that I'm not confident I can find anyone to service the MM300.

Lastly I don't want to tear apart a brand new 2k watch and stick in a bunch of non OEM parts whose quality and qc I can't attest to, and leave it with someone for 6 months who is unable to get parts should something go awry. I would much rather it come from the Seiko factory as it should and I would gladly pay for it.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

You have to realize though even Seiko has issues. They sent back one of my MM's and left out the crown gasket and it fogged up right after I got it. IWW caught this when I sent it to him and he put a new crown gasket in it. Then he pressure tested unlike Seiko.


Mike_Dowling said:


> Maybe you guys have dealings with him in the past so he is willing to do it. but I assure you myself and several others on the forum if you want to search were told he does not perform a service on the MM300.
> 
> Plus getting parts for a service is typically pretty important, which goes back to my main point that I'm not confident I can find anyone to service the MM300.
> 
> Lastly I don't want to tear apart a brand new 2k watch and stick in a bunch of non OEM parts whose quality and qc I can't attest to, and leave it with someone for 6 months who is unable to get parts should something go awry. I would much rather it come from the Seiko factory as it should and I would gladly pay for it.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Good info about Randall but last I checked his turnaround was about 1-2 years on all work.


zetaplus93 said:


> I just inquired with Randall Benson (Dr. Seiko) who confirms that he's able to service and install a sapphire crystal for the mm300. Prices are quite reasonable.
> 
> I believe he's quite respected around these parts. He's also put together a pictorial on opening up a mm300, which you can find in the link I posted previously.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

True and a basic service doesn't need any parts.


gshock626 said:


> Huh? Jack can service the MM. He just can't get parts if they're needed.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Maybe you guys have dealings with him in the past so he is willing to do it. but I assure you myself and several others on the forum if you want to search were told he does not perform a service on the MM300.
> 
> Plus getting parts for a service is typically pretty important, which goes back to my main point that I'm not confident I can find anyone to service the MM300.
> 
> Lastly I don't want to tear apart a brand new 2k watch and stick in a bunch of non OEM parts whose quality and qc I can't attest to, and leave it with someone for 6 months who is unable to get parts should something go awry. I would much rather it come from the Seiko factory as it should and I would gladly pay for it.


To clarify, the answers from Randall and Jack are from yesterday. Their responses may have changed over time.

Good point about getting parts, certainly something to keep in mind. I recall Rob from Monster watches being a good source for certain parts.

I can certainly understand your preference for OEM parts and work directly from Seiko, though I have no issues having work done by reputable independent people. To each their own. I do like the current price and feature set (wish I waited a few months though), but do look forward to new updates to the mm300!


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

biggpoppa said:


> Good info about Randall but last I checked his turnaround was about 1-2 years on all work.


Ouch. In that case, I'd send it back to Japan for work...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Maybe you guys have dealings with him in the past so he is willing to do it. but I assure you myself and several others on the forum if you want to search were told he does not perform a service on the MM300.
> 
> Plus getting parts for a service is typically pretty important, which goes back to my main point that I'm not confident I can find anyone to service the MM300.
> 
> Lastly I don't want to tear apart a brand new 2k watch and stick in a bunch of non OEM parts whose quality and qc I can't attest to, and leave it with someone for 6 months who is unable to get parts should something go awry. I would much rather it come from the Seiko factory as it should and I would gladly pay for it.


I totally understand your concern for not wanting to tear apart a brand new watch and getting non OEM parts. However, I find it hard to believe Jack would turn down a service simply because he hasn't had prior dealings with you. He seems to be a very stand up guy/businessman.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

IWW did one of mine in 2 weeks. Japan took almost 6 months, then they forgot to put the crown gasket back in which then IWW fixed it.


zetaplus93 said:


> Ouch. In that case, I'd send it back to Japan for work...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

gshock626 said:


> I totally understand your concern for not wanting to tear apart a brand new watch. However, I find it hard to believe Jack would turn down a service simply because he hasn't had prior dealings with you. He seems to be a very stand up guy/businessman.


Without being able to get parts and having a minimum 6 month backlog, refusing to service IS being stand up IMO.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

True and IWW isn't going to just throw inferior parts into any watch. Either way it seems Mike has it stuck in his head that the only place to go to is Seiko of Japan so it seems like a waste of time to even try to give him good info or feedback. Good luck MD on what ever you decide.


gshock626 said:


> I totally understand your concern for not wanting to tear apart a brand new watch. However, I find it hard to believe Jack would turn down a service simply because he hasn't had prior dealings with you. He seems to be a very stand up guy/businessman.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Like I said...................


Mike_Dowling said:


> Without being able to get parts and having a minimum 6 month backlog, refusing to service IS being stand up IMO.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Don't think we're going to change anyone's stance on this fellas. Let's just agree to disagree.

Back to posting nice pictures of our mm300...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Without being able to get parts and having a minimum 6 month backlog, refusing to service IS being stand up IMO.


I've had 3 prior dealings with Jack within the past 2 years. The first was a simple crystal swap. The second was relume work on dial and hands. The third was bezel insert, hands, crystal, and caseback swap. None of the work has taken more than 2 weeks time. I'm certain he doesn't have anything close to a 6 month backlog.

Edit: Agreed zetaplus93. Just saw your post. This is the last from me.


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Actually he does his work in stages, so for instance he let's so many relume job's build up and do them at once. Or movement service's etc. So sometimes his jobs do take 6 months and on big restorations it takes a while to find to correct parts (like vintage Doxa's and Seiko 6105's) the service can take up to year to find all of the parts and do the work. Either way GOOD watchmaker's have back log.


gshock626 said:


> I've had 3 prior dealings with Jack within the past 2 years. The first was a simple crystal swap. The second was relume work on dial and hands. The third was bezel insert, hands, crystal, and caseback swap. None of the work has taken more than 2 weeks time. I'm certain he doesn't have anything close to a 6 month backlog.
> 
> Edit: Agreed zetaplus93. Just saw your post. This is the last from me.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

A bit of a snowy day out there.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

zetaplus93 said:


> Jack at IWW also just replied and confirms that he can work on servicing the mm300 and installing a sapphire crystal. Again, quite reasonable prices.
> 
> With the strengthened USD, you can get a brand new, regulated, sapphire equipped mm300 for almost the same price I paid just 6 months ago! Never a better time to get stuff from Japan folks.


Just bought my third SBDX001! 
Paid $400 more a year ago. I am going to keep this one, lol.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm with Mike on this one.

So I send my watch for service and it needs a part. US service provider doesn't have parts. So I've paid someone to fondle the watch, send it back, then ship it to Japan like I should've done to begin with.

Shipping to and fro in the US would cost $80-$100, then you have to pay for breakdown and reassembly. 

Money burned. Possible fondling damage. No thanks.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I fear the day I need to service my MM300. The mixed info about service within the US is sketchy. Service in Japan takes too long. Luckily, mine runs within my own personal accuracy standards.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

EvoRich said:


> I fear the day I need to service my MM300.


Honestly I'll probably sell it at a significant discount with the caveat that it will soon need a service and buy a new one.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'm thankful for my MM300 today on a Dagaz replica rubber, which is softer than the OEM rubber and pretty inexpensive. Leftover from my now gone Sumo.

This recent conversation about service leads me to believe the best route is to buy from an AD (Chino or Higuchi for online retailers) and send it back to them to take care of the servicing.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Set the MM a week ago and it's only 12 sec ahead of what I set it against. I found the secret for this one anyway.....crown down at night. Happy Thanksgiving all!!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Honestly I'll probably sell it at a significant discount with the caveat that it will soon need a service and buy a new one.


That exact thought has crossed my mind, assuming the MM300 is still being made at that point. Right now, I can't say for sure what it runs in various positions while sitting overnight, but while sitting face up or simply wearing it, exposing it to various random positions, I see no worse than +5 per day, most of the time better. I've very happy with its accuracy. The day will come that it needs service, and I will exhaust my efforts to find some one in the US to service it. I've already talked to a local watch maker who serviced my Speedmaster and he said he's just unsure if he'd be willing to take the risk of getting it open and realize he's unable to do it.

It has been confirmed here a week ago by liwang22 at least one watchmaker can service in the US:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mm300-why-cant-serviced-us-1185730-4.html#post9922114
Watch Repair or Watch Breaker? â€¢ Watch Repair

Strange that IWW or MCWW have both said they do not service the MM300. My only contact with either of them was asking about part availability when I needed a click spring to install myself. They are unable to source parts. I finally did source the part from a gentleman named Luka from the Netherlands I believe. I was also able to find one parts supplier in the US who confirmed he could source parts for the MM300 and that's McCaw Company The William S. McCaw Company - Serving the Watch and Jewelry Industries Since 1913 I did not ask about service, but he can get parts so servicing may be a possibility.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> I'm thankful for my MM300 today on a Dagaz replica rubber, which is softer than the OEM rubber and pretty inexpensive. Leftover from my now gone Sumo.
> 
> This recent conversation about service leads me to believe the best route is to buy from an AD (Chino or Higuchi for online retailers) and send it back to them to take care of the servicing.


Also got Dagaz replica rubber, but for my NY2300. Quite comfortable.

Still prefer the more rigid OEM strap on my mm300 though!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Actually I agree the OEM strap wears nicer than I expected given its stiff feel. But since the Dagaz was broken in already I went with it.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I just got my first MM300 today and I love it.







Eric


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The current clasp is just thin metal rolled into shapes. Machined means it starts out as a block and is reduced to its shape by removal of material. It's much more solid if machined.


This is very interesting to me. Does anyone have suggestions for an aftermarket machined clasp to fit the MM300 bracelet?

I'm ok with the stock one but the ratcheting function has little use for me and could see using a simpler thinner clasp.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

epezikpajoow said:


> I just got my first MM300 today and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contrast! Good to see you trying all the strap options enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Seiko Monster or Shogun will work.


liwang22 said:


> This is very interesting to me. Does anyone have suggestions for an aftermarket machined clasp to fit the MM300 bracelet?
> 
> I'm ok with the stock one but the ratcheting function has little use for me and could see using a simpler thinner clasp.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

biggpoppa said:


> Seiko Monster or Shogun will work.


Thanks, big poppa, but are they machined? Now that I know what machined is , it sounds so much better. Hahahaha. This forum will cause needless spending, but it sure is fun .


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

No all of them are stamped, the version on the MM has the ratcheting mechanism in it so it is thicker and seems to get beat around more than the Shogun clasp. Personally I like the stamped clasp on it because it is was machined I would think it would be thicker to including the ratcheting features. I might be wrong on that assumption but it is the one I am stick with. The other option is a Bead of Rice bracelet from yobokies but it also has a stamped clasp.


liwang22 said:


> Thanks, big poppa, but are they machined? Now that I know what machined is , it sounds so much better. Hahahaha. This forum will cause needless spending, but it sure is fun .


----------



## biggpoppa (Jun 22, 2014)

Hey look in thread right here (https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-shogun-review-e-tu-878951-4.html ) Radar1 posted a pic of the Shogun clasp.


liwang22 said:


> Thanks, big poppa, but are they machined? Now that I know what machined is , it sounds so much better. Hahahaha. This forum will cause needless spending, but it sure is fun .


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the help. Big poppa. I'm going to see what strap options work best for me before dealing with the clasp. It doesn't bother me as is.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi,

I got mine last week, I'm so in love |>


















































































have a nice day ;-)


----------



## DistortedVision (Nov 13, 2014)

The Marine Master 300 was next on my shopping list. But I've decided against it as I think its too similar to the Sumo which I already own. (I know some of you would disagree). Instead I'm going to put it towards saving to buy a Breitling Chronomat brand new.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

My recommendation would be to get the MM300 and sell the Sumo


----------



## DistortedVision (Nov 13, 2014)

Not possible I only bought the Sumo last week from Higuchi.



Seppia said:


> My recommendation would be to get the MM300 and sell the Sumo


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Sumo and MM300 are two completely different watches in my vision that can not be compared. Both great in their own field, but different.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

DistortedVision said:


> Not possible I only bought the Sumo last week from Higuchi.


Still possible! There's no restrictions on flipping right after purchase. Although the used Sumo market is flooded right now. Just return it.


----------



## DistortedVision (Nov 13, 2014)

No! I like the Sumo but want to move onto to something different from Seiko. May consider a MM300 in future but not right now.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

anyone want to take over my watch, it's expiring! :lol:


----------



## pdsaw (Jan 3, 2014)

i have came acroos one site called www.watchdoctor.biz you may try this website for all type of watch repair

Thank You

www.watchinfo.biz


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Collected my new baby at the end of last week.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


WOW! just how do you do that. Amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> WOW! just how do you do that. Amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, did it in total darkness and then light the watch with a torch, lol.


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

Yes just send it to me,and I wear it for you.:-d


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

chriscentro said:


> anyone want to take over my watch, it's expiring! :lol:


How much bread did it cost you?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hale color said:


> How much bread did it cost you?


erm, 1250 loaf of bread, lol.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Squirrel2MMaster by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## hisokaka (Dec 23, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


wah, chris u also hang ard here lol


----------



## hisokaka (Dec 23, 2014)




----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I sit with my MM600 on my wrist but,
my god I miss my MM300 when I look at all the great pic of it in here,
it really really is such a great watch.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I had the same thought and flipped the MM600.



Stensbjerg said:


> I sit with my MM600 on my wrist but,
> my god I miss my MM300 when I look at all the great pic of it in here,
> it really really is such a great watch.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

hisokaka said:


> wah, chris u also hang ard here lol


Yes bro as this is the world's most popular watch forum,lol.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Waaooowww, perfect photo. I love it. ???

Could you please explain detailly how do you take this photo ?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I am in love with the MM300!


----------



## Stensbjerg (Feb 28, 2011)

I Can't do that but I May have to buy the "gold edition" of MM300.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Photographer Boy said:


> Waaooowww, perfect photo. I love it. 
> 
> Could you please explain detailly how do you take this photo ?


Ok, here are the things that you need.

1. Camera with manual controls so that you can set the shutter speed, aperture and ISO yourself.
2. A tripod.
3. I took the shot at night in a room with all the lights switched off.
4. A black piece of card/mouse pad to place the watch on. 
5. A small torch or a cellphone with a bright blank white screen.

Here is what you do:

1. Switch on the room lights. 
2. Place the watch on the black card/cloth (I used a black mouse pad).
3. Mount the camera on a tripod and switch the camera to manual focus.
4. Adjust camera settings. I used the aperture of f14, shutter speed of 1 sec and ISO of 200, You may try other settings depending on the light level of the room when taking the picture.
5. Adjust the focus for sharpness.
5. Lume the watch with a torch.
6. Switch off the room light.
7. Get ready to take the picture by having a torch/cellphone on hand.
8. Once you press the camera shutter, quickly shine the torch/cellphone on the watch (you have 1 sec). Be careful not to go to near the watch, as your hand and torch may show up in the photo.

That's it, I hope some of you try it and show me the pics


----------



## hisokaka (Dec 23, 2014)

I usually shoot in 30 secs so that the watch can get an even lighting and ur hand and torch wont show up in the pic.



chriscentro said:


> Ok, here are the things that you need.
> 
> 1. Camera with manual controls so that you can set the shutter speed, aperture and ISO yourself.
> 2. A tripod.
> ...


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Ok, here are the things that you need.
> 
> 1. Camera with manual controls so that you can set the shutter speed, aperture and ISO yourself.
> 2. A tripod.
> ...


Thanks. I will try it when my new and first Seiko diver come.  But it will be Sumo or SKX007. 



chriscentro said:


>


Another perfect shot. ???


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Photographer Boy!


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

*MM300*

Question: When was the MM300 released and is Seiko still producing this watch?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: MM300*



Beetle75 said:


> Question: When was the MM300 released and is Seiko still producing this watch?


If I'm not wrong the year is 2000 and yes it's still in production.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks Photographer Boy!


Did you take any photo if the SKX007 or Blue Sumo as beautiful as MM300's ? If you took, could please send me a link of them ?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Photographer Boy said:


> Did you take any photo if the SKX007 or Blue Sumo as beautiful as MM300's ? If you took, could please send me a link of them ?


No, as I do not have them, you wont go wrong with any of these 3 Seiko watches.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> No, as I do not have them, you wont go wrong with any of these 3 Seiko watches.


Thanks. We will which one of them my father come with.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Stensbjerg said:


> I sit with my MM600 on my wrist but,
> my god I miss my MM300 when I look at all the great pic of it in here,
> it really really is such a great watch.


Just wear both of them:-d










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Thanks for the reply chriscentro. My wife just purchased me a March 2000 unit for Xmas (Yey to wife, watch is currently being given the once over by a friend in Singapore). Nice thread, helped me pull the trigger on a long time Grail.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Seiko just posted this on their FB page - looks like a 50th anniversary Marinemaster with gold accents. I actually kinda dig it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: MM300*



chriscentro said:


> If I'm not wrong the year is 2000 and yes it's still in production.


pretty close: the y2k LE sbdx003 was introduced in 2000, and the sbdx001 in 2001.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: MM300*

Correction 2010, not 2000 for my new toy. Like the 50th anniversary model.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: MM300*

Why do I keep coming back to this thread? I sold my MM300 about 6 months back and had convinced myself I didn't miss it........then got to looking at a MM600, and now here I am back here again, drooling over all these pics, some of them are actually MINE..........it's a disease, it really is. I wish I could buy 1 G-shock, sell every watch I have, and just STOP with the watch compulsion!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

*Re: MM300*



Howa said:


> Why do I keep coming back to this thread? I sold my MM300 about 6 months back and had convinced myself I didn't miss it........then got to looking at a MM600, and now here I am back here again, drooling over all these pics, some of them are actually MINE..........it's a disease, it really is. I wish I could buy 1 G-shock, sell every watch I have, and just STOP with the watch compulsion!


Doesn't work that way.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

*Re: MM300*



Howa said:


> Why do I keep coming back to this thread? I sold my MM300 about 6 months back and had convinced myself I didn't miss it........then got to looking at a MM600, and now here I am back here again, drooling over all these pics, some of them are actually MINE..........it's a disease, it really is. I wish I could buy 1 G-shock, sell every watch I have, and just STOP with the watch compulsion!


I have to be honest when you sold off your MM300 to fund another Tuna when you already owned one (maybe two at that point?) I thought you had lost it. I've sold off every watch I'm down to just one and it's my MM300. I have quite a bit in PayPal and I go back and forth to buying a cheap beater and spreading the wealth with my wife and kids because the MM300 fits every billet a watch needs too, or just buying a Nomos, GS Hi Beat, or an Omega AT, I can't decide.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: MM300*



Mike_Dowling said:


> I have to be honest when you sold off your MM300 to fund another Tuna when you already owned one (maybe two at that point?) I thought you had lost it. I've sold off every watch I'm down to just one and it's my MM300. I have quite a bit in PayPal and I go back and forth to buying a cheap beater and spreading the wealth with my wife and kids because the MM300 fits every billet a watch needs too, or just buying a Nomos, GS Hi Beat, or an Omega AT, I can't decide.


With a GS and MM300 in your stable, there would be no need for another watch, would be a superb addition!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: MM300*

Sooo...I went to the airport today to pick up a friend and his wife who are staying with me over new years. As soon as we got in the car he handed me this


----------



## udirom (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

After 24 hours of MM300 ownership I can now see what all the fuss is about. I thought the Monster was the cats pyjamas. It is as far as bang for your bucks IMHO but, well, let's just put it this way. Once you've flown business it's hard to go back to economy....


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

I just bought this a few weeks ago.. 
Been wearing it on a od green nato with brushed hardware..


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Marine creature


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

back on its rubber strap...


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Installed a spare black leather for a nice formal look....

MM blackcase by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## DistortedVision (Nov 13, 2014)

Looks best on the original steel bracelet. Anything else doesn't work for me.


----------



## zlocko2002 (Aug 3, 2007)

To me 3 ring Zulu or Isofrane works best...









Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

my first attempt at lume shot


----------



## luth_ukail (Jun 23, 2014)

T.wong, that strap actually look good 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

luth_ukail said:


> T.wong, that strap actually look good
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks, guys, for your compliment. Here is the new brown strap I had on the MM after removing the bracelet....

lowerlugshot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm back in the club.....bought a MM300 off the forum last night......it's on it's way to me in Tennessee. It's gonna be a keeper this time, I have a better appreciation for how fine it is after owning it and selling it, lol.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Like hanging out with an ugly sister that you actually like!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Beetle75 said:


> View attachment 2531506
> 
> 
> Like hanging out with an ugly sister that you actually like!


She just needs a little dental work. Great personality though.


----------



## pusherman (Jul 31, 2009)

recently joined the club this past holiday season (figured i post some pics here instead of starting a whole new thread).. super fast shipping from higuchi and a good price, paid in yen.. the watch is everything it is cracked up to be and i can already tell it will be a permanent fixture in my small seiko family. sadly i think i will eventually let the sumo go but not quite ready for that yet. anyway, here are some pics..








i know where this is from 








higuchi even sent a japanese christmas card!
































the lume seems just neverending..









here's a pic showing that the bracelet is indeed multiple pieces, neat design.

i'm still breaking it in from a near max. spec daily rate and it is gradually slowing down. craftsmanship is tip top.. the pip is off by a fraction of a millimeter but i don't care  i love it, get one if you can, preowned or new. the first day i wore it to work a co-worker said grinning "hey is that a new submariner???".. "nope" i replied, put my arm around his shoulder and said "come, let me teach you all about the wonderful world of seiko divers".......


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Love the Japanese personal touch when they send the watches. Lovely watch!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm back in the club!!!.........arrived yesterday.


----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

Welcome back, don't leave this time :-d



Howa said:


> I'm back in the club!!!.........arrived yesterday.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It begins! In Love with this MM300









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

took this shot in a restaurant, there is an extra red triangle, quite cool I think


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> [/URL]


After your guide, a took this photo  Thanks.  What do you think ?









Sorry, I cannot find anywhere to share..


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MM on Kittenguitar by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Photographer Boy said:


> After your guide, a took this photo  Thanks.  What do you think ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good shot!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

New purchase for the six year old.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

indoors by plant by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone have photos of a MM300 on 22mm dive strap? I really like the Iso but if possible would like to use the 22mm size vs the 20mm.

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

took said:


> Anyone have photos of a MM300 on 22mm dive strap? I really like the Iso but if possible would like to use the 22mm size vs the 20mm.
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


I always planned on trying the 22mm ISO on the MM300 and from memory im guessing it will go in with a slight squeeze, probably barely noticeable.
Sorry but i never tried it myself as I decided I liked it a lot more on its bracelet..... FWIW on the 20mm ISO the watch looked a lot smaller than on its stock bracelet - the 22mm will probably help with that.
Also on the 20mm it looked like there was extra room, the 20mm ISO i had looked pretty skinny in there.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I always planned on trying the 22mm ISO on the MM300 and from memory im guessing it will go in with a slight squeeze, probably barely noticeable.
> Sorry but i never tried it myself as I decided I liked it a lot more on its bracelet..... FWIW on the 20mm ISO the watch looked a lot smaller than on its stock bracelet - the 22mm will probably help with that.
> Also on the 20mm it looked like there was extra room, the 20mm ISO i had looked pretty skinny in there.


I think the 22mm will look nice. I am not a fan of the stock rubber strap and really do like the bracelet quite a bit! Will be ordering a black & orange ISO in 22mm soon 

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> on the 20mm ISO the watch looked a lot smaller than on its stock bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2634162


Completely agree. 
In the past I flipped the MM300 because it looked too big on my skinny wrists, now I always wear it on a leather Hirsch and it is incredible how much more manageable it is.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

SBDX012. Who's going to be the first to post a wrist shot?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Just installed this old ralley strap for fun...

lapgood by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Love 22mm rubber on the MM300!









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

now i can shoot myself with wifi remote control, lol


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice shot Chris (but you put your watch on upside down this morning).


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

It's correct Bro in this pose,lol.


Beetle75 said:


> Nice shot Chris (you put your watch on upside down this morning).


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

100m -> 200m -> Finally 300m


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Here's a new shot of my MM300...



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

How about a side by side with the normal one?


seikomatic said:


>


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Great combo, congrats!
I have the same nato so I will probably steal your idea


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Volvo pickup concept by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice, any wrist shots?


took said:


> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Nice, any wrist shots?


Absolutely








And yesterday on green 22mm OD Nato









Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New strap came in today. Kinda like it


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

Not sure if this is a good news or a bad news. This morning i emailed Laox rakuten as i wanted to buy an MM300 and i didn't expect that i would get a reply in just a few minutes.

And they also speak english for those of you who don't know so that is a plus as it is really easy to communicate with them specially if you problems with the watch or if you have any requests.

Anyways back to my news,

Guess what they told me on the reply on my inquiry they told me that the SBDX001 is completely out of order and will not come back in stock anymore.

And told me that next month the new Seiko watches will be introduced.

Well what do you guys think?


----------



## JPannington (Jul 23, 2014)

merl said:


> New strap came in today. Kinda like it


Neat strap, what is it?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks, its the Seiko 4KR3JZ and it comes with a few more affordable Seiko divers. I like it more than the standard mm300 strap because it is less stiff.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

sistem51 said:


> Not sure if this is a good news or a bad news. This morning i emailed Laox rakuten as i wanted to buy an MM300 and i didn't expect that i would get a reply in just a few minutes.
> 
> And they also speak english for those of you who don't know so that is a plus as it is really easy to communicate with them specially if you problems with the watch or if you have any requests.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Heard a similar story from someone who visited a Seiko boutique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

That's the second time I've heard that also, regarding the MM's. Also read the Sumo's may be coming to an end/and/or changing...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow. The end of the MM300 production. Glad I got mine when I did. It's a classic.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

sistem51 said:


> Not sure if this is a good news or a bad news. This morning i emailed Laox rakuten as i wanted to buy an MM300 and i didn't expect that i would get a reply in just a few minutes.
> 
> And they also speak english for those of you who don't know so that is a plus as it is really easy to communicate with them specially if you problems with the watch or if you have any requests.
> 
> ...


If true I'm glad I have one, sure the update to the MM300 may be great, or it could royally screw it up. I hadn't heard anything about the MM300 becoming unavailable at all, this is news to me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This is potentially huge news that I've heard before, but with no real cred.

Very curious.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

this happens occassionally, and is a temporary out of stock/production notice. The watch and movement are not continuously produced, they are done in batches according to their production schedule. So often there will be a delay until the production cycle gets back around to the 8L35 and the 001. Until then, the watch is out of production.


----------



## eight84four (Apr 17, 2014)

I really want to buy an MM300 but with this news all of a sudden i'll probably wait till next month until they release the new line up. Can't wait for next month to come, i'll drool at some photos for now while i wait.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

sistem51 said:


> I really want to buy an MM300 but with this news all of a sudden i'll probably wait till next month until they release the new line up. Can't wait for next month to come, i'll drool at some photos for now while i wait.


To say I would be shocked if next month they came out with a revamped MM300 and it wasn't leaked here months ago would be an understatement. I doubt we see any overhaul of the MM300 without moving it into the grand Seiko line.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

I need input. What is the size for the Fat Spring bar? I know the lug is 20mm but not sure the actual size of the bars. 

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

took said:


> I need input. What is the size for the Fat Spring bar? I know the lug is 20mm but not sure the actual size of the bars.
> 
> Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


I believe it's 20mm, 2.5mm circumference and. 1.1mm tips. One source for OEM spring bars is Seiya Japan. I got mine from that store that sells Marathon spring bars. I think it's called Top Specs or something like that.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's mine.:-!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> I believe it's 20mm, 2.5mm circumference and. 1.1mm tips. One source for OEM spring bars is Seiya Japan. I got mine from that store that sells Marathon spring bars. I think it's called Top Specs or something like that.


It's topspecus.com just FYI


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> I believe it's 20mm, 2.5mm circumference and. 1.1mm tips. One source for OEM spring bars is Seiya Japan. I got mine from that store that sells Marathon spring bars. I think it's called Top Specs or something like that.


Thank you, about to go order some extras!


Seppia said:


> It's topspecus.com just FYI


Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

lowerlugshot by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Still a modern classic.







...and I took this photo whilst watching Cobra featuring Sylvester Stallone. Does that give it more street cred?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

This is also counted as a mm


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

David Woo said:


> this happens occassionally, and is a temporary out of stock/production notice. The watch and movement are not continuously produced, they are done in batches according to their production schedule. So often there will be a delay until the production cycle gets back around to the 8L35 and the 001. Until then, the watch is out of production.


Im guessing the recent devaluation of the Yen V the US$ created quite the rush on sales as well - not surprised if sales have exceeded expectation and created shortage due to the NON continuous production schedule of the MM300.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

T. Wong said:


> lowerlugshot by blingmeister, on Flickr


very nice strap, Thian.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

David Woo said:


> very nice strap, Thian.


Thanks, David. Got it from a nice fellow George in Greece. Bought 2 of them


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MM Aston Martin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Fawkesguy said:


> So about two weeks ago my MM300 decided to stop running. It's less than three months old. It's back with Higuchi now, and he'll be sending it to the mother ship for warranty repair. Hopefully the turnaround time isn't too horrible. :-(


So to close the loop on this, I just got the watch back from Higuchi today. It's been on my wrist for about 15 minutes. Boy, it feels good. 

Shipped it to Katsu on November 5th. He sent it off to the Seiko factory a few days later. So the total turnaround time was about 97 days.

Interesting note - my MM300 had been modded with a sapphire crystal by IWW the week I received it. I was afraid that Seiko might refuse warranty service on a modded watch, but that was not the case. I made it clear to Katsu that my watch had a sapphire crystal and that I did not want it replaced with Hardlex. He said he didn't think it would be an issue, but if the crystal were damaged, it would be replaced with Hardlex. The watch is back, looks beautiful, repaired free of charge by Seiko, and it's still sporting its awesome sapphire crystal. |>


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

That's a great outcome, congrats! Any pics with the sapphire?


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

:-! Tekong


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

Hale color said:


> That's a great outcome, congrats! Any pics with the sapphire?


Just took a couple quick shots at the office. Not sure it looks any different than Hardlex, but here you go.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Came to this forum a few years back with a Gshock question. The excellent Gshock fans replied with a lot of good info on my old G. I decided to stay and check out the rest of the forum. I quickly discovered Seiko divers and got a Monster, a Tuna, two Sumos and each version of the BFK that was out at the time. Of course I wanted an MM300 but..so much for one watch, I couldn't justify it then.

Time went by, I got mostly out of it, and I whittled my watch collection down to one Frogman and one BFK. I contacted Higuchi a couple of times up through probably 2011 but never went for it...until last week. He shipped it on Saturday 2/7 and it arrived here in PA yesterday 2/10. It's every bit as excellent as I always thought it would be. 
​


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

So did Seiko regulate the watch?



Fawkesguy said:


> So to close the loop on this, I just got the watch back from Higuchi today. It's been on my wrist for about 15 minutes. Boy, it feels good.
> 
> Shipped it to Katsu on November 5th. He sent it off to the Seiko factory a few days later. So the total turnaround time was about 97 days.
> 
> Interesting note - my MM300 had been modded with a sapphire crystal by IWW the week I received it. I was afraid that Seiko might refuse warranty service on a modded watch, but that was not the case. I made it clear to Katsu that my watch had a sapphire crystal and that I did not want it replaced with Hardlex. He said he didn't think it would be an issue, but if the crystal were damaged, it would be replaced with Hardlex. The watch is back, looks beautiful, repaired free of charge by Seiko, and it's still sporting its awesome sapphire crystal. |>


----------



## Fawkesguy (Mar 31, 2014)

JoeTritium said:


> So did Seiko regulate the watch?


I didn't ask them to, so I would imagine they did not.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Since the accuracy of the MM300 is often discussed, here's my personal experience:

First graph is the timing right out of the box (watch purchased new) second graph is last week. 
During the first days I experimented a bit (crown up, face up, never wearing the watch, etc), then I always wore the watch during the day and left it either crown up or down at night (mostly crown up). 
This baby was produced end of 2013 and I bought it around two months ago



















The consistency is pretty incredible after the break in period, keep into account that I time it manually so these data points could be off by a fraction of a sec. 
Had a similar experience with my first MM300, produced 2011, that I sold about a year ago. That one was gaining 12 sec/day with similar consistency.

So (based on my very small sample) I can say that the MM300 is extremely precise, just not very accurate. 
I consider +6/7 sec day to be more than ok (I have my Quartz GS if I want dead on accuracy), it is just frustrating to know that the potential of this awesome movement is not fully exploited for some unknown reason


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

too bad Seiko don't make this excellent quality rubber straps


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Sort of chaps my hide also! I've got 6 watches with the 6R15 movement, that are all twice as accurate as my new MM300. My MM is running 5~6 fast per day. But the power reserve is a whopping 58 hours.



Seppia said:


> Since the accuracy of the MM300 is often discussed, here's my personal experience:
> 
> First graph is the timing right out of the box (watch purchased new) second graph is last week.
> During the first days I experimented a bit (crown up, face up, never wearing the watch, etc), then I always wore the watch during the day and left it either crown up or down at night (mostly crown up).
> ...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Sort of chaps my hide also! I've got 6 watches with the 6R15 movement, that are all twice as accurate as my new MM300. My MM is running 5~6 fast per day. But the power reserve is a whopping 58 hours.


So your MM300 is +5 spd and your other 6 watches with the 6r movement are around +2.5? You are incredibly lucky, all excellent movements.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

A little lucky, but I did adjust two of them. Other thing about the MM300 is the difficulty for me to adjust it. Frustrating to know the 8L35 could be better than 1 second per day, and there's nothing I can do about it!



Mike_Dowling said:


> So your MM300 is +5 spd and your other 6 watches with the 6r movement are around +2.5? You are incredibly lucky, all excellent movements.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Invoker (Feb 16, 2015)

i heard the mm300 is officially discontinued. IS IT TRUE ?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Invoker said:


> i heard the mm300 is officially discontinued. IS IT TRUE ?


I would be surprised. 
Probably just low stocks around before seiko produces the next run


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Shopping in Singapore. The SKX is for me, the Casio's are for friends, the calculator is really cool and I must get one....


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Can I play?


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the new 012, very nice.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

You play well!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, it's made me want a 001 too.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Like many of those who post here, my diving is mostly 'desk diving', but I'm pin my way back from Belize where I wore my MM 300 all the time, hiking and snorkeling. I have to say, it really comes into its own under water.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^ Once you get settled in from traveling, you have to follow this up with pics


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

jswing said:


> Thanks guys, it's made me want a 001 too.


Go for it bro.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage MMaster GTR by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

erm, small wave? =


----------



## rollisays (May 21, 2013)

with his new bro the quartz gs.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

***


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

They say you never get over your first love.
I suspect they are right.

I came to these forums and discovered my first grail. 
I may have flipped my first to grab another grail before a price hike but the global economy conspired to help me out and deliver another LNIB MM300 back into my hands at a price I couldnt refuse.
Somehow I think this one is better than the first.
Happy to be an owner again.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi everyone! Many thanks to all who have contributed to this great thread and all the related MM300 threads. Like many here I've read through the entire 130+ pages, and then gone back through a few more times to admire the fantastic photos. It is what reasonable WIS do right? This past week, my official membership card finally arrived from Higuchi!! I was very impressed with the entire international buying experience. He took the time to inspect for any dreaded misalignment issues and assured me mine had none. As a nice finishing touch, the origami to "thank you". I snapped some quick unboxing photos to share. More will follow once I size the bracelet. Enjoy


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

TheMeasure said:


> Hi everyone! Many thanks to all who have contributed to this great thread and all the related MM300 threads. Like many here I've read through the entire 130+ pages, and then gone back through a few more times to admire the fantastic photos. It is what reasonable WIS do right? This past week, my official membership card finally arrived from Higuchi!! I was very impressed with the entire international buying experience. He took the time to inspect for any dreaded misalignment issues and assured me mine had none. As a nice finishing touch, the origami to "thank you". I snapped some quick unboxing photos to share. More will follow once I size the bracelet. Enjoy
> 
> View attachment 3141386
> 
> ...


Congrats! I bought a used one from an online Japanese seller in Fukuoka area and tis one of my favorites! I have been living in Japan for 12 years now. You have to admire those small origami figures! The Japanese have amazing eye/hand dexterity....my step son can make those small items!!
lapgood by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

T. Wong said:


> Congrats! I bought a used one from an online Japanese seller in Fukuoka area and tis one of my favorites! I have been living in Japan for 12 years now. You have to admire those small origami figures! The Japanese have amazing eye/hand dexterity....my step son can make those small items!!


Thanks T. Wong! I remember reading your story about your MM300 & was glad to hear that it ended well. The eye/hand dexterity is certainly evident in all the little impressive details of the MM300. By the way, I always enjoy your photos here in the Seiko & Citizen sub forum.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Just finished resizing mine as well.
Took longer than it should of but I managed to get it done with no scratches or lost pieces...... For an admittedly "wrong tool for the Job" kind of guy I'm pretty happy about that.
I'm pretty sure waiting till today rather than starting last night with a beer buzz was a good call on my behalf.
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I have slowly come to appreciate the look of the MM 300 and I'm considering a purchase of one… but there's one really big thing that I just don't know about, and that is the solid case back. Is this an irrational concern on my part? I always felt like my watches should be functional and easily repairable, and I just feel like the solid case-back is weird. Maybe it makes sense for real deep-divers, but I'm not one of them. Also, the thing that really baffles me is how other watchmakers achieve a 300 WR while still having a screw-down case back. It seems silly that one of the biggest watch companies in the world can't also achieve this.

Anyways, my question is - should I set aside my concerns about the case? Are these watches so reliable that the chances that I'll ever need to open the case are like slim to none? Has anyone had to repair theres, and have they had issues finding someone that could do it correctly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

#375 of 1000, purchased yesterday at the Seiko Boutique in NYC. Love this watch!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

matthew P said:


> They say you never get over your first love.
> I suspect they are right.
> 
> I came to these forums and discovered my first grail.
> ...


I know exactly what you mean about it being better the 2'nd time around. I just didn't fall in love the first time, I was a Tuna nut and the MM300 just seemed too small to me, and I had about 20 watches or so, so it was hard to get it any wrist time anyway, so I sold it off. When I finally got serious about getting below 5 watches and sold off almost my whole collection then I re-acquired the MM300. I've never loved a watch so much in my life, the more I wear it, the more I love it. Since I'm not wearing the big Tuna's anymore, sold them as well, the MM300 doesn't feel small in the least bit. I work construction so most days I don't wear the MM300 to work, but I cant wait to get it on my wrist each afternoon when I get home, plus I sleep in it, and wear it almost all weekend. If I get bored, I throw it on an ISO, if I need a splash of color I throw it on an orange ISO. This and a beater is really all I NEED, though my new 5 watch rule is a real test of self-control, lol. Indeed, I appreciate the MM300 10 times over what I did the first time I owned it. Here's a pic just to make my post a little more interesting, lol.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 3142562
> 
> 
> Just finished resizing mine as well.
> ...


Congrats Matt, looks great. I already miss mine.......probably going to be my first boomerang as well.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> I have slowly come to appreciate the look of the MM 300 and I'm considering a purchase of one&#8230; but there's one really big thing that I just don't know about, and that is the solid case back. Is this an irrational concern on my part? I always felt like my watches should be functional and easily repairable, and I just feel like the solid case-back is weird. Maybe it makes sense for real deep-divers, but I'm not one of them. Also, the thing that really baffles me is how other watchmakers achieve a 300 WR while still having a screw-down case back. It seems silly that one of the biggest watch companies in the world can't also achieve this.
> 
> Anyways, my question is - should I set aside my concerns about the case? Are these watches so reliable that the chances that I'll ever need to open the case are like slim to none? Has anyone had to repair theres, and have they had issues finding someone that could do it correctly?
> 
> Thanks in advance


 Others more knowledgable than I will doubtless weigh in eventually, but the MM 300's case is a different and in some ways more elegant response to the challenge of protecting a watch from high pressure, not a result of Seiko's inability to come up with an effective screw down case back. It is possible to have the watch serviced in N America. I send mine to Jack Alexyon at IWW, and I think there is at least one more place that will service the MM. More info here among other places: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-marinemaster-300m-servicing-1046555-2.html


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

early days yet but running plus seven seconds over the first timed day.
Not good, not bad....... surprisingly not a concern to me this time around.
I imagine it will improve a little but from what Ive read they dont tend to slow down very much as they bed in.
Will try to keep it running all week and check again next weekend.

My understanding was that the monocoque case was a solution to the depth and helium issue back when the watch was first designed.
Its more of a modern vintage piece..... so old design on a new watch?
Please correct me if im wrong.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sierra11b (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Awesome watch


----------



## Kasamene (Mar 28, 2014)

Forgot to come here in the morning... ;-)


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

jva59 said:


> Others more knowledgable than I will doubtless weigh in eventually, but the MM 300's case is a different and in some ways more elegant response to the challenge of protecting a watch from high pressure, not a result of Seiko's inability to come up with an effective screw down case back. It is possible to have the watch serviced in N America. I send mine to Jack Alexyon at IWW, and I think there is at least one more place that will service the MM. More info here among other places: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-marinemaster-300m-servicing-1046555-2.html


Thanks for your thoughts&#8230; Guess I'll see for myself. I have an LE on its way set for delivery on Thursday. So, will report back once I have it in my possession.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

IMHO I think the solid case back adds to the MM300. I'm currently doing a 3 year post in Jakarta, so to service I will probably have to get on a plane.


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> Thanks for your thoughts&#8230; Guess I'll see for myself. I have an LE on its way set for delivery on Thursday. So, will report back once I have it in my possession.


I don't think you'll be disappointed. Enjoy your new watch!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

The solid case back makes it really fit nicely on the wrist. That's something you will likely appreciate on a daily basis. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Used to not care for the stock rubber but it's growing on me...


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Turning 40 on Saturday so it's the weekend of me. No work tomorrow so its out for burgers at 3 Buns in South Jakarta.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Beetle75 said:


> Turning 40 on Saturday so it's the weekend of me. No work tomorrow so its out for burgers at 3 Buns in South Jakarta.
> 
> View attachment 3182114


You turned literally, lol.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yep, I'm like an old...just old.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I just picked one of these up. The watch is amazing. The build quality and finish blows away some of the other "high end" watches I've owned like Nomos and Omega.. The detail work is also a big step up from the Sumo (which is also a great watch for its price) or Grand Citizens and well worth the money. Honestly, this is a tremendous watch worth every cent.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

My MM300 says hi!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

A pic of my new acquisition.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Not my photo - but I wanted to re-share because it captures the watch so well.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Finally broke down and bought one for a great price (1k-ish)... Yeah resistance was futile... Sort of rite of passage for any Seiko (watch in general) lover.
I give a name to my watches, Friedrich is the name of my tuna and i'll call my mm300: Kilgore.

(Sorry for the dirty pics)









My final combo








A photo souvenir (the sub belongs to my friend who sold me the mm300, i could handle it and i really like the case design)


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

tiagu said:


> Finally broke down and bought one for a great price (1k-ish)... Yeah resistance was futile... Sort of rite of passage for any Seiko (watch in general) lover.
> I give a name to my watches, Friedrich is the name of my tuna and i'll call my mm300: Kilgore.
> 
> (Sorry for the dirty pics)
> ...


Nice set there. Really like how your first shot makes the MM markers look square, like the Pelagos or 173.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 3221442
> 
> 
> Not my photo - but I wanted to re-share because it captures the watch so well.


Yes, this is one of my fav pics (that i found on the internet), I used it as my phone's wall paper previously.
I can see a lot of effect that was put in to make the shot perfect.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Yes, this is one of my fav pics (that i found on the internet), I used it as my phone's wall paper previously.
> I can see a lot of effect that was put in to make the shot perfect.


My phone wallpaper is my human bonsai tree with a moustache. Arms crossed. 
I dream of him and look at him when i'm sad and lonely in a cold hotel bedroom far from home...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## hisokaka (Dec 23, 2014)

My holy grail


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hisokaka said:


> My holy grail


I love it on NATO


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Gasgasbones strap


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## MrTickles (Jun 19, 2013)

My (very humble) contribution to this great thread.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

dial topstrap on brim2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Birthday party. I have had my MM300 one year now.
Used it most of the time.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Stunning pics Chris!! Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Stunning pics Chris!! Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The lighting and the reflections are not easy to control, I'm still trying to improve on it


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

Just got my mm300 today.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

With family


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Have I missed all the discussion about this teaser pic for the new Marinmaster? Is there a thread somewhere?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Well I finally succumbed and bought one. May have to sell a few watches now.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

PWack said:


> Have I missed all the discussion about this teaser pic for the new Marinmaster? Is there a thread somewhere?
> 
> View attachment 3326210


Yes, look for the "5 New Divers" thread here in this forum. That's the SBEX001 in the teaser pic and it's a beast!


----------



## winster (Feb 27, 2012)

This my 4th MM in as long as two years. Found it a tad bit heavy during my first few attempts, but I was head over heels for everything else this watch has to offer.
An icon, beast, beauty phenom...call it what you like. Its finally here to stay.










Had to take the MM back to where he was born....and he shines the brightest...



















Looks like an SBDX012?










One of my older long gone MM's on Orange.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

The MM under a cuff as I had to be in a suit yesterday and I didn't want to swap it out for anything else in the collection.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Here's mine on the very dark blue Isofrane, which seems to match the bluish tinge of the Hardlex very well. I have had this watch three days and despite a nice selection of Rolexes etc it hasn't been off my wrist since. There is just something about it...mesmerising.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Mm300 + Isofrane is a fantastic combo. 
I've worn it for eight days consecutive, really hypnotic!


----------



## Flipcky (Mar 2, 2014)

Back in the club 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

hand over rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

My new-to-me MM300 from Sep 2009. Why did I wait so long? Now I am going to have to sell my new LE 027 Sumo. As awesome as it is, I probably won't wear it very often having this now.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! How about some side by side photos before you sell the Sumo?


Buellrider said:


> My new-to-me MM300 from Sep 2009. Why did I wait so long? Now I am going to have to sell my new LE 027 Sumo. As awesome as it is, I probably won't wear it very often having this now.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Congrats! How about some side by side photos before you sell the Sumo?


Sure thing, they aren't to your caliber though Chris. Silly iPhone pics.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Buellrider, here's my cousins


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My MM300 on my wife..........


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Wearing mine today also. Though I have let my wife raid my watch box and confiscate several, she is off limits to the MM and the LE Sumo. You are a nice man Howa.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Howa said:


> My MM300 on my wife..........


Wife are always sexyer with our watches, I agree, when my girlfriend wear my SARB, I like her more


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Squirrel2MMaster by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks good on wife. 

Anyone know offhand what the weight of mm300 is (just the head)?


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Looks good on wife.
> 
> Anyone know offhand what the weight of mm300 is (just the head)?


My mm300 watch head weighs in at 115g.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> Wife are always sexyer with our watches, I agree, when my girlfriend wear my SARB, I like her more


It's funny how most of them never get this, and insist on wearing those tiddly little quartz jewellery things that look like bracelets. On the other hand maybe they don't care what we think about watches!


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

The MM300 sits well on your wife's wrist Howa. What does she think? Is it too heavy for her?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Beetle75 said:


> The MM300 sits well on your wife's wrist Howa. What does she think? Is it too heavy for her?


She loves it, but my Cocktail Time SARB065 gets most of her wrist time, lol. She really likes that one.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks!



zetaplus93 said:


> My mm300 watch head weighs in at 115g.


----------



## dgstandard (Jan 29, 2015)

I just received mine yesterday from Higuchi - it is a beauty! I am thrilled with the MM300 and the buying experience as well. Highly recommended.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Does anyone know if the MM300 has been updated in any way over the years? (is a 2014 model the same as, say, a 2009? Have they uprated any movements parts or tweaked anything at all?)

Thanks!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

bmxbandit said:


> Does anyone know if the MM300 has been updated in any way over the years? (is a 2014 model the same as, say, a 2009? Have they uprated any movements parts or tweaked anything at all?)
> 
> Thanks!


Yeah they have updated or modified it slightly. Firstly, some years ago they modified the crystal-retainer that needed a special tool to manipulate, meaning that it was very hard for anyone but Seiko to get into the watch for servicing. With the new system any watchmaker with normal tools can open it with ease. Secondly I know that they made the crown tube a bit longer to make the crown easier to screw in without cross threading, and also making it more sturdy in the process. I think this change also happened a couple of years ago.

Also, they might be upgrading the 8L35 movement now to include a MEMS-produced escapement and pallet fork. This version of the 8L35 at least shows up in the new Tuna shown at Basel, and it would make sense to implement these changes across the board.

They could have done more, but this is what I know of. :-!


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

^^ great info., thanks! Am after one at present, so will look for at least 2014 models. Would love the MEMS update but think that means buying new and that's just a shave out of budget.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Im also wanting to buy one and the MEMS upgrade would be cool but hoping it does not make the price rise.
Also, this escapment seems like a nanomachined coaxial one, getting such nice gear regulated to -/+ 10/15 seconds a day would be rather disapointing .

Guess we will wait and see ,)


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

What do you guys think of the MM300 bracelet?

I have read that a lot of people don't it for some reason. I recently got the SBDX012, and maybe the bracelet is slightly different (it has Diashield) but I find it to be beautiful and very comfortable. Overall I love it and don't understand what the issue is, so just curious if others feel the same, or if there's something wrong with it that I'm not seeing.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I have the regular model and aside from the diashield the design is the same. 
I personally like the bracelet a lot but the main complaints are usually:
- the links are too "long" making it hard to find the perfect fit. I disagree on this as there is the micro adjustment in the clasp. 
- the clasp is too bulky. I kind of agree with this from a purely aesthetic point of view but the usability is awesome in my opinion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I have the regular model and aside from the diashield the design is the same.
> I personally like the bracelet a lot but the main complaints are usually:
> - the links are too "long" making it hard to find the perfect fit. I disagree on this as there is the micro adjustment in the clasp.
> - the clasp is too bulky. I kind of agree with this from a purely aesthetic point of view but the usability is awesome in my opinion.
> ...


do you mean that Diahield is used on steel too?
I tought that diashield was an exclusive of titanium watches.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sblantipodi said:


> do you mean that Diahield is used on steel too?
> I tought that diashield was an exclusive of titanium watches.


The limited edition SBDX012 uses diashield and it's steel. Not sure if they'll use diashield on future regular edition MM 300s.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jswing said:


> The limited edition SBDX012 uses diashield and it's steel. Not sure if they'll use diashield on future regular edition MM 300s.


do you know "what is diashield on steel"?
what kind of material they apply on the steel?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sblantipodi said:


> do you know "what is diashield on steel"?
> what kind of material they apply on the steel?


I don't, sorry. There have been some threads on it I believe, but I don't think Seiko has really been specific about what the coating is.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jswing said:


> I don't, sorry. There have been some threads on it I believe, but I don't think Seiko has really been specific about what the coating is.


Is there something similar on watches like Omega or Rolex?
Does it improve the scratch resistance for real?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there something similar on watches like Omega or Rolex?
> Does it improve the scratch resistance for real?


To my knowledge neither Rolex or Omega use any scratch resistant coatings. I've heard people say the diashield works. I can only say I have no scratches on mine, but I also haven't worn it much, and have never worn the bracelet, so I really haven't given it much of a test.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jswing said:


> To my knowledge neither Rolex or Omega use any scratch resistant coatings. I've heard people say the diashield works. I can only say I have no scratches on mine, but I also haven't worn it much, and have never worn the bracelet, so I really haven't given it much of a test.


thank you


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

sblantipodi said:


> thank you


To be perfectly honest, diashield wasn't a big selling point for me. Not to be critical, I love the watch, but really why go to great lengths to prevent scratches on the case and bracelet but not give it a sapphire crystal? I can only speak for myself, but the only scratches that bother me are scratches on a crystal.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there something similar on watches like Omega or Rolex?
> Does it improve the scratch resistance for real?


Seiko use "comfotex" now, for both SS and Ti watches. I have it on a steel SDGZ005 and in a month or 2 of wear I can say it does seem to work - the thing looks as new apart from the very slightest of marks to the clasp (compared to a Rolex GMT and a Breitling Aerospace I had that marked up much quicker).

Nobody else out there uses a coating to my knowledge. A few do treat the metal (Damasko, Sinn and some others use "tegimented" steels) for the same purpose.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jswing said:


> To be perfectly honest, diashield wasn't a big selling point for me. Not to be critical, I love the watch, but really why go to great lengths to prevent scratches on the case and bracelet but not give it a sapphire crystal? I can only speak for myself, but the only scratches that bother me are scratches on a crystal.


Never scratched my hardlex Seiko's so I can't answer you.
Hardlex is not easy to scratch at all.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

bmxbandit said:


> Seiko use "comfotex" now, for both SS and Ti watches. I have it on a steel SDGZ005 and in a month or 2 of wear I can say it does seem to work - the thing looks as new apart from the very slightest of marks to the clasp (compared to a Rolex GMT and a Breitling Aerospace I had that marked up much quicker).
> 
> Nobody else out there uses a coating to my knowledge. A few do treat the metal (Damasko, Sinn and some others use "tegimented" steels) for the same purpose.


What is comfotex?


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

sblantipodi said:


> What is comfotex?


Updated version of Dia-Shield, Seiko's scratch resistant coating for cases and bracelets.
They also do a dirt-repellent top coat on some of the crystals now, after the AR coating!

I love Seiko


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

bmxbandit said:


> Updated version of Dia-Shield, Seiko's scratch resistant coating for cases and bracelets.
> They also do a dirt-repellent top coat on some of the crystals now, after the AR coating!
> 
> I love Seiko


Col, why don't they do it on my cheap Seiko?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> Never scratched my hardlex Seiko's so I can't answer you.
> Hardlex is not easy to scratch at all.


Same experience here. 
Maybe there's an engineer that can comment on the "scratchability level" of hardlex vs sapphire?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

bmxbandit said:


> Seiko use "comfotex" now, for both SS and Ti watches. I have it on a steel SDGZ005 and in a month or 2 of wear I can say it does seem to work - the thing looks as new apart from the very slightest of marks to the clasp (compared to a Rolex GMT and a Breitling Aerospace I had that marked up much quicker).


The tags on my new SBDC027 LE Sumo say Diashield, not Comfotex. I do not know for sure but suspect they are different?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Seppia said:


> - the clasp is too bulky.


There's a solution for this. The mm300 clasp can be swapped out for a generic 4 hole stainless steel Seiko clasp.

I got one from Will Jean's online shop and it's much more comfortable fitted to the bracelet than the standard mm300 clasp. I think the original is more uncomfortable for people with smaller wrists. The replacement generic Seiko clasp is smaller so fits smaller wrists better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Waser said:


> There's a solution for this. The mm300 clasp can be swapped out for a generic 4 hole stainless steel Seiko clasp.
> 
> I got one from Will Jean's online shop and it's much more comfortable fitted to the bracelet than the standard mm300 clasp. I think the original is more uncomfortable for people with smaller wrists. The replacement generic Seiko clasp is smaller so fits smaller wrists better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree
It was never an issue for me because I think the MM300 looks its best on Isofrane or on leather, so my bracelet is still sitting unsized and unworn with plastic on since day 1, but if I were to regularly wear it on metal, I would most probably get a smaller clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pentameter said:


> What do you guys think of the MM300 bracelet?


I love the MM's bracelet. Not only does it pass the look test, but I find it very comfortable and functional. I could see how some find the clasp thick, but I use the ratcheting clasp daily & wouldn't want a thinner clasp without it. That being said no matter how much I like the bracelets, with the warmer seasons approaching, I always opt out of bracelets for NATOS. My MM will mainly be on a NATO or the stock rubber for awhile.

















..and how bout a lume shot..


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Ofcourse the clasp is bulky. The MM300 is basically modelled after a vintage diver. The clasp has a great, on the wrist, adjustment feature. They didnt change that to fit beter under a suit. Exactly why I like this watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> The tags on my new SBDC027 LE Sumo say Diashield, not Comfotex. I do not know for sure but suspect they are different?


Diashield is scratch resistant coating at metal elements (both in SS and Titanium models).. Comfotex is diashield & anti-reflect sapphire combined.. also it is less prone to water marks and dirt..

MM300 has none of this two, but from what I saw, limited edition SBDX012 had diashield.. but as it didn't have a sapphire glass, they didn't label it as Comfotex..


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

So I was digging through my strap drawer and found a Hirsch Liberty hiding that I had forgotten about. I see now why so many wear it on a Hirsch, it feels so good. I am a bracelet guy but it is going to be put up for awhile.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

glengoyne17 said:


> Ofcourse the clasp is bulky. The MM300 is basically modelled after a vintage diver. The clasp has a great, on the wrist, adjustment feature. They didnt change that to fit beter under a suit. Exactly why I like this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried swapping my MM clasp with one from a Sumo, and was surprised to find that it didn't suit the watch nearly as well as the OEM ratchet style. Probably the reason they use the same basic clasps on their GS spring drive diver bracelets too.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> I love the MM's bracelet


Me too. Love it but i was VERY disappointed by the rubber. It looked so cool on pics...
Mine will definitely stay on bracelet.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

^The strap needs time to take shape around your wrist. It gets better, really.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Hot water makes the rubber strap perfect.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^As others have stated before, the rubber requires a little breaking in..give it a 2nd chance ;-)



tiagu said:


> .. i was VERY disappointed by the rubber..


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, i'm making a cup of tea right now...


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Take the watch off your wrist before the hot water treatment!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> Never scratched my hardlex Seiko's so I can't answer you.
> Hardlex is not easy to scratch at all.


Wrong! I scratched my Hardlex 1 month after getting my SARB059. Just swapped the Hardlex for sapphire crystal recently. And it's so beautiful to look at now.


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

maxchua said:


> Wrong! I scratched my Hardlex 1 month after getting my SARB059. Just swapped the Hardlex for sapphire crystal recently. And it's so beautiful to look at now.


How'd you manage that? I've dragged two seikos with hardlex across rocks and metal while diving, nothing happened. Some have been harsh too.

Genuinely I interested so I know what to watch out for.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

fatalelement said:


> How'd you manage that? I've dragged two seikos with hardlex across rocks and metal while diving, nothing happened. Some have been harsh too.
> 
> Genuinely I interested so I know what to watch out for.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I stupidly dropped it on wooden floor out of my pocket! Don't ask me how. It just happened and my heart ached when it went thud!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

maxchua said:


> I stupidly dropped it on wooden floor out of my pocket! Don't ask me how. It just happened and my heart ached when it went thud!


Wow, MM300 as a pocket watch. Thats new to me ;-)

Too bad about the damage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Wow, MM300 as a pocket watch. Thats new to me ;-)
> 
> Too bad about the damage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not MM300! Its a SARB059!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sorry didnt read the whole thread. Sarb059 is a much better pocket watch ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement (Jun 14, 2013)

maxchua said:


> I stupidly dropped it on wooden floor out of my pocket! Don't ask me how. It just happened and my heart ached when it went thud!


Jeez that's awful. Glad there was a happy ending though


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

on a small 6.5inch wrist


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Been wearing my MM300 most days since Xmas so it's time for a change. Completely off topic but still cool. 42 years old and still ticking.


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

maxchua said:


> Not MM300! Its a SARB059!


The Hardlex on the MM300 is not the same as others. I used to have a SBDC007, and the same Hardlex glass with different feel. In 7 months of ownership, no single scratch on it so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

nicoGT said:


>


You should post around here more often - fantastic work.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

matthew P said:


> You should post around here more often - fantastic work.


Yes fantastic shots, i personally enjoyed a lot of your pictures of the mm300 but i think "crappy" smartphone shots are important as well. Before purchasing a new watch, i like to see a bunch of "real life-amateur" pics to get an idea of the watch. I enjoy a good fiction as much as a good documentary.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had the f71 NATO on for most of this week


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

SEIKO fan :lol:


----------



## reservedseating (Mar 6, 2015)

I've had this gem for about 3 weeks so far. managed to convince a friend who was on his way to get a Rolex Sub to get the SBDX012 as well. 

My girlfriend thinks I love the watch more than her now because i keep it nicely wrapped up in a soft microfibre towel before going to bed every night.


----------



## csm (Apr 11, 2011)

This watch is realy awesome the dial is beautiful! Congrats.


Cesar


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

More than a watch, it's a...







"A *talisman* is an object which is believed to contain certain magical or sacramental properties which would provide good luck for the possessor or possibly offer protection from evil or harm.[SUP][1][/SUP]Amulets and talismans are often considered interchangeable despite their differences. For example, the amulet is an object with natural magical properties, whereas a talisman must be charged with magical powers by a creator; it is this act of consecration or "charging" that gives the talisman its alleged magical powers. The talisman is always made for a definite reason whilst an amulet can be used for generic purposes such as averting evil or attracting good luck.[SUP][2][/SUP]According to the Hermetic Order of the Golden Dawn, a magical order active in the United Kingdom during the late-19th and early-20th centuries, a talisman is "a magical figure charged with the force which it is intended to represent. In the construction of a talisman, care should be taken to make it, as far as possible, so to represent the universal forces that it should be in exact harmony with those you wish to attract, and the more exact the symbolism, the easier it is to attract the force..." (wiki)


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I wish my MM came with this hat..I would definitely rock it!

..as always..AMAZING photos Chriscentro |>



chriscentro said:


> SEIKO fan :lol:


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

My grail? All other watches have lost their lustre for me.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

I can finally understand all the fuss about this watch. Just joined the MM300 CLUB!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Brought MM300 on a beer trail!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

I just ordered my MM300 from Higuchi-Inc, and I received a mail from them yesterday saying that they will ship it out tomorrow! 

Will of course post pictures in this thread after I get it.


----------



## nicoGT (Sep 9, 2011)

matthew P said:


> You should post around here more often - fantastic work.


thank you very much


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Checking in with the SBDX012.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone have experience with how good EMS are with updating the tracking information on their shipments?

My MM300 was sent from Higuchi on Saturday the 11'th just as promised, and it left Japan on Sunday the 12'th, but since then there has been no updates on the EMS tracker. I'm not worried, but it would be nice to know where the package is right now on it's way to Norway. 

*Edit: This is hilarious! *I checked the tracker just before writing this post and it was the same as on Sunday, and right after posting I refreshed the page and it's now showing the package is in Norway.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Kohe321 said:


> Anyone have experience with how good EMS are with updating the tracking information on their shipments?
> 
> My MM300 was sent from Higuchi on Saturday the 11'th just as promised, and it left Japan on Sunday the 12'th, but since then there has been no updates on the EMS tracker. I'm not worried, but it would be nice to know where the package is right now on it's way to Norway.
> 
> *Edit: This is hilarious! *I checked the tracker just before writing this post and it was the same as on Sunday, and right after posting I refreshed the page and it's now showing the package is in Norway.


LOL, never fails! Glad to hear yours is almost in hand. Please post wrist shot when she lands!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I think you will like it.
I have had mine for a year now, and love it.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

It is an amazing watch. It has kicked my Rolexes and Tudors into touch since I got it.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> It is an amazing watch. It has kicked my Rolexes and Tudors into touch since I got it.


Even your 116610 ? What a badass.
Can you post a pic of the 2 ?


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Actually I don't really wear the 116610. Too much bling for everyday. My 14060 or 16570 run it closer. Pic to follow.


----------



## JME (Mar 4, 2012)

Tempusfugitus said:


> It is an amazing watch. It has kicked my Rolexes and Tudors into touch since I got it.


Can I ask why that is please mate?

Is is it the build quality, wrist presence, accuracy?

Im asking as I'm thinking of selling my Omega SMP to get the MM300.

Thanks.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Tempusfugitus said:


> Actually I don't really wear the 116610. Too much bling for everyday. My 14060 or 16570 run it closer. Pic to follow.


If i get a sub, i'll go with the 14060M. I agree the ceramic is too much bling for my taste. I also have a question:
I know the 14060M (hollow end links) and mm300 bracelets are heavily criticized. Which one do you prefer ?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Just received my watch, and WOW this thing oozes quality and attention to detail. Love at first sight, and without a question a keeper for the ages. 

But a quick question, how do I find out when it was made again? There is a 6-digit number on the back, but when I type that into this Seiko calculator, it says it was made March 2004, which obviously can't be right. 

Pictures to come later!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

If it says 44xxxx and the watch is new, it must be March 2014.
Great watch. I am wearing mine right now!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The calculator misses the decade, it will tell you 2003 for either 2003 or 2013. So I would guess yours was produced in March 2014
Edit: anticipated


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Kohe321 said:


> Just received my watch, and WOW this thing oozes quality and attention to detail. Love at first sight, and without a question a keeper for the ages.


Congrats! The MM is impressive in photos and a stunner in person. When I received mine earlier this year from Higuchi I wore it everyday for 5 weeks! A keeper for sure. Enjoy it, we look forward to the pics!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot guys! March 2014 it is then 

Here's some pictures of it! I just snapped them right after opening it, haven't set the time or removed links from the bracelet yet. Going to do that now 

Shot it with the monochrome mode on my fujifilm x-e2. Must be one of the most photogenic watches I've taken pictures of, it just sparkles and shines at every angle in the most pleasant way. The indoor lighting was quite boring, so black and white looked best for now.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

tiagu said:


> If i get a sub, i'll go with the 14060M. I agree the ceramic is too much bling for my taste. I also have a question:
> I know the 14060M (hollow end links) and mm300 bracelets are heavily criticized. Which one do you prefer ?


I have both watches on an Isofrane! I have never used the non-SEL bracelet on the 14060 and I don't like the MM300 bracelet, apart from its being a pig to size...

I used to have the 14060 on NATOs, Perlon and a Rubber B, but the Iso wins on looks and comfort.


----------



## danigramm (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Keep taking pic of this watch


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

The MM is quite photogenic....here I installed a new strap custom made by G. in Greece..

Squirrel2MMaster by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Some more pictures taken today 





































A regular wrist shot:


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Looks perfect on you:-!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I'm really loving it. 

In my opinion Seiko has gotten very close to making the perfect watch with the MM300. It's refined enough for the finer settings, but also more than tough enough to be on the wrist through hikes, while diving, active vacations etc. If a watch were to be "the one and only", then I really have a hard time thinking of one better suited than the MM300. 

Considering the overall quality and attention to detail, the movement and the amount of human work that goes into each watch (handpainted lume etc.), then the price of this thing really makes it a bargain, and especially now with the low yen...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi All,

After drooling over all the pics....after reading all there is to read on the internet.....after having the watch grow on me (started with Sumo then Shogun and finally...) ....I have got one...and happy to share here.....my 3 day old...MM300 !!!

I am loving it 

















































Finally, the mandatory lume shot !









Pics taken with samsung note4...sorry for the quality of the pics...my camera skills leave a lot to be desired!

A question on accuracy : mine is running +20secs after 48 hours....does it generally improve from here with more wrist time to the standards posted on this forum ?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Congrats!

Mine is running +11s since yesterday, which isn't too great, but I'll try to let it rest crown up over night and see how much it has gained at the same time tomorrow. I'll check the accuracy in different positions in the coming days and see which one gives me best result. I can post my findings here if you guys are interested! It needs to "settle in" as well, so I probably won't know the final accuracy before a month or two anyway.

Which leads me to a question: how many seconds did your 8L35s slow down after the "break in" period of a month or two of use? Would be very interesting to hear from those of you who measured it!

For example, my "Monster Tuna" with the 4r36 movement slowed down 5-6 seconds after about a month and a half of daily use.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Kohe321 said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Mine is running +11s since yesterday, which isn't too great, but I'll try to let it rest crown up over night and see how much it has gained at the same time tomorrow. I'll check the accuracy in different positions in the coming days and see which one gives me best result. I can post my findings here if you guys are interested! It needs to "settle in" as well, so I probably won't know the final accuracy before a month or two anyway.
> 
> ...


It will not settle in much. Mine ran ~+8 at first. Have had it over a year and a half and it's now around +6 1/2. Best result for me has been to rest 12:00 down at night or when not wearing, this does seem to slow it down some, or at least hold it steady. Fine with this variance as it's extremely consistent, and as others have said, would much rather it runs a bit fast than slow.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Mine didn't settle at all, +11 everyday since I've owned it nearly a year later.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Kohe321 said:


> Thanks a lot guys! March 2014 it is then
> 
> Here's some pictures of it! I just snapped them right after opening it, haven't set the time or removed links from the bracelet yet. Going to do that now
> 
> Shot it with the monochrome mode on my fujifilm x-e2. Must be one of the most photogenic watches I've taken pictures of, it just sparkles and shines at every angle in the most pleasant way. The indoor lighting was quite boring, so black and white looked best for now.


Glad you bought it, your pics are stunning!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I have mine for 7 months, and it went from +8s/day to now +12s/day. It is in the collection box now after I bought a MM SD600 three weeks ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input, really appreciate it! Keep 'em coming, would like to hear more experiences with how the 8L35 settles. 



Hale color said:


> It will not settle in much. Mine ran ~+8 at first. Have had it over a year and a half and it's now around +6 1/2. Best result for me has been to rest 12:00 down at night or when not wearing, this does seem to slow it down some, or at least hold it steady. Fine with this variance as it's extremely consistent, and as others have said, would much rather it runs a bit fast than slow.


Cool, I'll try to let it rest with "twelve o'clock" down as well this week. Hopefully I can get it below 10 seconds. At any rate, I'm not too annoyed with a constant +11 either, and if that eventually comes down to +9 then fantastic. Hopefully I can squeeze away a couple more seconds by finding the best position as well. 

In the meantime, here's another wrist shot taken in the car with my cellphone (I'm not the driver).


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Received mine with +13 and it settled on +5/day.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I know I'm beating a dead horse (I've said this multiple times) but it's really a shame that such an amazing movement is left unregulated and often performs much worse than a $400 ETA powered watch. 
My first MM300 was bought second hand and was a constant +12/13 sec per day. 
The one I own now was bought new and these are the rates I measured every time I've worn it (images from first to last measurements)





































This for comparison is my $400 Hamilton


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

igorRIJEKA said:


> Received mine with +13 and it settled on +5/day.


That's awesome! How long did it take for it to slow down like that, and what position are you letting it rest in over night to slow it down?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

@Seppia: thanks a lot for sharing! Looks like it has settled in to run very accurately. Do you recall which positions you got the best results with (in this case, slowed it down as close to 0 as possible)?

Edit: Didn't catch that the last two were from your Hamilton.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The best result (third measurement, average slightly below +7/day) was achieved resting the watch crown down every night. 
In all the other measurements I just let it rest in different positions to test it. 
In total I have worn it approx 45 days and it did not change much. 
To give you a view of my "wearing patterns", i usually wear my automatics for around 1 week consecutive then put them down in the drawer and they normally sit untouched for about three weeks. 
I am not super methodical so it is just an approximation, but my average is close to
1 week automatic A
1 week automatic B
1-2 weeks various Quartz
1 week automatic C
Give or take


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Fantastics shots and nice post processing!


Kohe321 said:


> Some more pictures taken today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

What a wonderful day today in lower Manhattan!


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Fantastics shots and nice post processing!


Thanks buddy! You also have some really fantastic pictures in this thread. 

@Seppia It indeed looks wonderful on the isofrane strap!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks! These are today's



















Kohe321 said:


> Thanks buddy! You also have some really fantastic pictures in this thread.
> 
> @Seppia It indeed looks wonderful on the isofrane strap!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

shahtirthak said:


> A question on accuracy : mine is running +20secs after 48 hours....does it generally improve from here with more wrist time to the standards posted on this forum ?


First, congrats on your MM! Enjoy!

When I received mine I wore it for 5 weeks straight. I timed it in 4 positions.


Week 1 crown up +9
Week 2 crown down +9
Week 3 dial up +10
Week 4 dial down +10
Week 5 crown up +9
It would be great if mine could settle in to around +6. Not sure if it will happen, but it hasn't bothered me as I am just blown away by the MM. It's been off the wrist for almost two weeks, so when I start it up again I'll track the accuracy to see if things have changed.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Kohe321 said:


> That's awesome! How long did it take for it to slow down like that, and what position are you letting it rest in over night to slow it down?


2 months.
Crown down works in my case.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder if MM300s bought second hand turn out to be the ones that are running faster? That would figure as maybe people who got one new that was running fast decided to sell it on.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Got +8 seconds from the same time yesterday with the watch resting crown up over night. Very good!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Me and Myself


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Is that an sg power socket I see Chris. Great photo!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks and yes fellow Singaporean!


Beetle75 said:


> Is that an sg power socket I see Chris. Great photo!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey mm300 owners, I have random Q. Is there any mm300 version with a more matte bezel insert? Something less shinny?


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

mario24601 said:


> Hey mm300 owners, I have random Q. Is there any mm300 version with a more matte bezel insert? Something less shinny?


None.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

rem said:


> None.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Here's my accuracy reading of the past 4 days. I have to say it's amazingly consistent! 

I've tried crown up for four days now, and will try crown down for four more and see if there's any change. After that I'll test out twelve o'clock up/down as well.

The layout is: date, time of day, distance from correct time in seconds and finally daily deviation. 

18.04 12:30 +22s (+8s with crown up)
19.04 12:30 +31s (+9s with crown up)
20.04 12:30 +40s (+9s with crown up)
21.04 12:30 +48s (+8s with crown up)

Really happy with this accuracy to be honest. If it settles to +6 or +7, then fantastic.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Mine seems fast too! But it's still beautiful! 😆


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks! These are today's


Oh my God..!! Could you please explain how do you take this photo ? Perfect.


----------



## Photographer Boy (Sep 27, 2014)

I think that people who are master about photography buy this watch. 

Almost photos are perfect. Congratulations.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Just picked up my marinemaster put it on the rubber strap, any tips for how to adjust the bracelet


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Crb1971 said:


> Just picked up my marinemaster put it on the rubber strap, any tips for how to adjust the bracelet


I couldn't figure it out and just took it to a jeweller lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Did the bracelet on my sumo no problem, the marinemaster can't figure it out, not too sure which end the collars need to go into


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Crb1971 said:


> Did the bracelet on my sumo no problem, the marinemaster can't figure it out, not too sure which end the collars need to go into


Remember mine being real easy to figure out, little trial and error maybe, but you should have no trouble.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

Push the pin out in the direction of the arrow, and make sure not to lose the collar.

I believe the collar only fits into one side (the side with the arrow on it).

Reinstall pin in the direction of the arrow, again.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for that will try tomorrow


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Crb1971 said:


> Just picked up my marinemaster put it on the rubber strap, any tips for how to adjust the bracelet


Do it inside a shoe box or something, there is a tiny collar inside the link that if it falls to the floor will likely never be seen again and they're a pain to replace. Also get a pin removal tool, right tool for the job so you don't mark up the bracelet. Other than that it's pretty easy, just take your time.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Found a bead blasted model for sale in France for 1K€. would you guys pull the trigger ? I never saw one in person and can understand the nice brushed and polished finish is killed by a bead blasting. However it seems well done and adds a toolwatch; titanium look to this nice watch.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I personally would not for 1k, one of the things I like the most from the MM300 is the exquisite brushing, very refined and subtle


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I personally would not for 1k, one of the things I like the most from the MM300 is the exquisite brushing, very refined and subtle


I agree I've seen a bead blasted MM300 and it broke my heart, I really hated it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ive never seen a blasted one, post pics if you have any please.



Bender.Folder said:


> Found a bead blasted model for sale in France for 1K€. would you guys pull the trigger ? I never saw one in person and can understand the nice brushed and polished finish is killed by a bead blasting. However it seems well done and adds a toolwatch; titanium look to this nice watch.


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

I could possibly _buy _an already-blasted one, but I could never ever ever do that to one myself.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

http://cda.chronomania.net/forum_entry.php?id=129078&page=3&category=0&order=time

here's the link to the pics .

my wife says it looks like its made out of plastic. I'm curious but I think I'll try to see the original one in real first


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

the bead blasting puts the focus on the dial, bezel and handset....... strengths of the watch for sure.
Definitely gives it a tool vibe but to me, ultimately disappointing compared to the shinny goodness of a new MM300.
If I owned one for a long time and it started getting scratched up - maybe then Id consider this treatment.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I love my MM300 for the same reasons mentioned before. However, I think a blasted MM would be extremely cool and would probably buy it for that price. It does look well executed.


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Bender.Folder said:


> http://cda.chronomania.net/forum_entry.php?id=129078&page=3&category=0&order=time
> 
> here's the link to the pics .
> 
> my wife says it looks like its made out of plastic. I'm curious but I think I'll try to see the original one in real first


Thanks for link. I thought it would look better but I agree looks like plastic. I would pass but I'm sure someone would like this look.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

My LE MM300 has quickly become one of, if not my favorite watch. It's just on another level… at least until I get a GS.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

I looked at the GS divers. They are truly gorgeous and a class of their own. However I found the MM300 design to be more unique. The two GS divers look more similar to a famous Swiss dive classic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> I looked at the GS divers. They are truly gorgeous and a class of their own. However I found the MM300 design to be more unique. The two GS divers look more similar to a famous Swiss dive classic. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too visited a GS boutique yesterday and spent some extended time with the GS divers and dress watches. 
While the craftsmanship and design is indeed magnificent , I came away a little cold on my idea of flipping my MM300 for a GS diver.
I expected the on wrist session to be the final step in my research and online lust session - instead it left me thinking the MM300 with its unique features may indeed serve me better for a lot less money.
So its back in the signature and soon to be back on wrist I suspect.

Interestingly enough the Rolex GMT did the most for me on wrist even though I'm not a fan of the mercedes hands and I hate the cyclops.
For everyday wear its size and weight seems fantastic on bracelet, 150 instead of 200.
Not that the GS or MM300 are too heavy for everyday wear, they are just at the outer limit of what I'm used too.
Didnt help that I went shopping yesterday with the speedy pro, low and light as it is.

Interesting couple of hours, really surprised at the difference between my minds idea of the watches and the on wrist reality.
Probably bette for a different post but the mm300 is indeed gorgeous and more than holds its own in the sub $2000 bracket and its unique/ un-compromised styling and design are indeed a treat.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

matthew P said:


> I too visited a GS boutique yesterday and spent some extended time with the GS divers and dress watches.
> While the craftsmanship and design is indeed magnificent , I came away a little cold on my idea of flipping my MM300 for a GS diver.
> I expected the on wrist session to be the final step in my research and online lust session - instead it left me thinking the MM300 with its unique features may indeed serve me better for a lot less money.
> So its back in the signature and soon to be back on wrist I suspect.
> ...


The Rolex GMTs are pretty sweet. What's funny about cyclic is they are not lame once you start needing them.

Glad to have you back in MM300 club for now.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Sunset 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Got round to sizing the bracelet at last


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Un wrapped and back on wrist .... Going to try to enjoy it for a while rather than look at it has flip bait.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

glengoyne17 said:


> Sunset
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful sunset shot!


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

loving it and very accurate so far + 2 seconds hope it stays this way


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

This beaty arrived to me yesterday. And holy ...., quality of this watch is absolutely awsome!


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

sinizurri said:


> This beaty arrived to me yesterday. And holy ...., quality of this watch is absolutely awsome!


Just arrived and already changing straps . Great pics and nice leather strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sinizurri (Jun 6, 2013)

Yup! I´m not a bracelet kind of guy.


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

mattanderson said:


> Push the pin out in the direction of the arrow, and make sure not to lose the collar.
> 
> I believe the collar only fits into one side (the side with the arrow on it).
> 
> Reinstall pin in the direction of the arrow, again.


Put the pin back in against the direction of the arrow, otherwise there is a risk of bending pin as you have to push harder much earlier/with more pin exposed.

Pin removal tool, or simple Bergeon tool with suitable tip. Push out as per arrow, pinch with needle-nose pliers and pull straight out. I make a V with the link to be removed and its neighbour, rest it on a book or hard, not scratchy surface, with point of V (and therefore pin hole) over the edge. I can then push hard with confidence - as the pins can be very firm to get out.
Remove link, put pin back in against arrow direction. 
Push home carefully against something firm until flush, then seat pin a little deeper recessed into link by pushing in a touch with tool. Couple of mm deep each side, for my OCD.
Might need to wiggle link to line it up a touch if you feel too much resistance as you push pin back in, but you can't go too far wrong.
Don't lose collars, as mentioned. They sit inside the inner part of link, one per link. If it falls out, it only fits back in 1 end so try both and it will be obvious.
(I sellotape up the spare link so the collar remains inside).

I did this last night, on my lap using the watch box, a Bergeon spring bar tool, and some little pliers, all done whilst watching TV. It's that easy, just be steady and confident.

Good luck

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

wrists2 curtain by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

Finally got a mm300 !


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

So I have had the watch for just over two weeks now, and there's some interesting results in the daily timings I do. It's very clear that *crown up* is what slows mine down most, and since it's going fast, its the position that makes it run most accurate. Also notice that the "break in" period is going, it has dropped at least a second on average in the same position so far after two weeks. Here's hoping it keeps slowing down a bit more 

The layout is date, time of measurement, distance from correct time and finally daily deviation.

16.04 12:30 +3s 
17.04 12:30 +14s *(+11s with crown down*)
18.04 12:30 +22s (+8s with crown up)
19.04 12:30 +31s (+9s with crown up)
20.04 12:30 +40s (+9s with crown up)
21.04 12:30 +48s (+8s with crown up)
22.04 12:30 +56s (+8s with crown up)
23.04 12:30 +1m 6s (*+10s with "twelve" down*)
24.04 12:30 +1m 13s (+7s with crown up)
25.04 12:30 +1m 20s (+7s with crown up)
26.04 12:30 +1m 25s (+5s with crown up)
27.04 12:30 +1m 32s (+7s with crown up)
28.04 12:30 +1m 40s (+8s with crown up)
29.04 12:30 +1m 47s (+7s with crown up)
30.04 12:30 +1m 55s (+8s with crown up)
01.05 12:30 +2m 06s (*+11s with "twelve" up*)

It's two minutes over now so I'll re-set it today and put it 1,5 minutes behind correct time so it has some time to "catch up" over the next month. If it keeps up this accuracy of +7 seconds a day on average, that's about 3,5 minutes a month - so I don't really have to set it more than once a month if I just set it a little behind the correct time at the start of each month. I don't care too much if the watch is off by 1,5 minutes in either direction, and for half the month it's going to run pretty close to correct time anyway...


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Mine, new this week (Woo Hoo!!) and 2 days on the wrist is running at +6.35 secs/24hrs worn overnight. If that beds in at all, I'd be well happy - but could live with that error rate anyway.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

bmxbandit said:


> Mine, new this week (Woo Hoo!!) and 2 days on the wrist is running at +6.35 secs/24hrs worn overnight. If that beds in at all, I'd be well happy - but could live with that error rate anyway.


That's really great accuracy, and if yours behaves like mine did/does, it will drop at least a second over the next two weeks, and perhaps a bit more as well.

Here's some new pictures taken today! 



















Edit: Oops, forgot to adjust the date today!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Kohe321 said:


> So I have had the watch for just over two weeks now, and there's some interesting results in the daily timings I do. It's very clear that *crown up* is what slows mine down most, and since it's going fast, its the position that makes it run most accurate. Also notice that the "break in" period is going, it has dropped at least a second on average in the same position so far after two weeks. Here's hoping it keeps slowing down a bit more
> 
> The layout is date, time of measurement, distance from correct time and finally daily deviation.
> 
> ...


Do these rates factor in wrist time too, or have you not worn it for 2 weeks? I find that mine gains time on the wrist and slows by about 1 second overnight when in the 12 down position. I'm currently experiencing +6-7/day with this formula and pull crown out every Sunday till it synchs with exact time. I know this involves some stress on gasket, but I can't tolerate my watches ever running even a little slow so have opted out of the set behind, catch up, exceed, then repeat method.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hale color said:


> Do these rates factor in wrist time too, or have you not worn it for 2 weeks? I find that mine gains time on the wrist and slows by about 1 second overnight when in the 12 down position. I'm currently experiencing +6-7/day with this formula and pull crown out every Sunday till it synchs with exact time. I know this involves some stress on gasket, but I can't tolerate my watches ever running even a little slow so have opted out of the set behind, catch up, exceed, then repeat method.


It's factoring in wrist time. I put my watch on in the morning and do the check every day at around 12:30, then wear it throughout the day and place it crown-up just before I got to bed. Rinse and repeat.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

My MM300









New to me. Manufactured in Late 2013. Purchased from another forum member about 1 month ago.

My accuracy has been near flawless. Going on 3 weeks of daily wear for me about 12 hours each day. I lay it face up at night.

*-4 seconds slow over 21 days! That is about 0.2 seconds per day variance.* I have not played with positional variance but I don't think I need to with the results so far.

It is a really good thing that I LOVE the MM300 because if I didn't I'm not sure I would be willing to part with a piece that was this accurate for an automatic. Obviously from other people's experiences the accuracy of the movement is a bit of a pot luck.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Value.... you could send it away fro a month to have it regulated and it probably wouldnt come back that accurate. 
Those numbers are outstanding and no where near the norm IMO.
The fact that you bought it used and have a bedded in version makes it even better. 
NEVER LET IT GO..... yes im yelling.


FWIW mine runs about +6 as its bedding in. 
Im perfectly good with that and if it improves even better.
Will happily live withit till first service (which wont be for a long time)

I will add, Ive owned this one once before and lusted it since I first discovered it on WUS - As good as it looks in photo's (im looking at you Chris / Koh and others) it still dosnt capture how good the watch looks on wrist when you happen to accidentally catch a look at it capturing the light as you drive along in your car.
To me the vintage looks and modern availability make this one a classic already.
Haters are going to hate but its a much loved watch for good reason, even if its not perfect.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


tasty.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Buell - im not usually a fan of the MM300 off its bracelet but that combo looks damm good.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Matthew. It is a georgous strap from Choice Cuts and it feels fantastic. I usually keep the MM300 on the bracelet too but it's nice to dress it down and lighten it up at the same time. It's a great combo.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

chriscentro said:


>


Incredible pics as usual

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Accuracy seems fine enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fantastic shot that really captures the lume well Chriscentro!

The lume on this thing is completely off the charts, I don't think I have ever had a watch that glows this brightly or this long before, and that includes the Seiko Monster. They apply the lume on the Marinemaster 300 by hand, and they are obviously generous with the amount they use.

Here's a couple of lume shots I took today


----------



## Alpinist (Nov 3, 2010)

the other sticky issue with the Seiko. 

Hows the Crystal on yours ? is the hardlex holding up scatch free ?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

In my experience hardlex crystals hold up very well, I've never had one that has scratched in fact, and they have been used in tough conditions. 

By the way, does the MM300 have anti reflective coating on both the outside and inside, or just the inside? It's impressively non-reflective in all light conditions.


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

4th day with my mm300 !


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Grail arrived! Slapped on a nato for now for a subtle look. The mm300 is a chunky piece of amazing!


----------



## bmxbandit (Jul 1, 2009)

Some crazy accuracy there - but the engine is capable, and most important, reliable in it's timekeeping. 
6s a day (for mine) may be fast, but the fact it is 6 secs reliably, consistently, is the key. That means it could be adjusted closer to +\- 0s if inclined, but if it is predictable it can be relied on. If you need more than that, but a Quartz!
As an aside, is there any way to date when it was manufactured from serial etc?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

bmxbandit said:


> As an aside, is there any way to date when it was manufactured from serial etc?


Here you go
http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/
Note that the decade is often off. 
If it's says 2004 and the watch is new, it's very likely it was actually produced in 2014


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on shark mesh......how does it look?





































(Pics taken by Samsung Note 4...hence not great)


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks good.
Where did you get the mesh?


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

khbk said:


> Looks good.
> Where did you get the mesh?


Got it from eBay seller tassiestraps71 from Australia. Nice service, the package came very well packed.
Got it on the watch yesterday.


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Crb1971 said:


>


Hibiki and marinemaster the perfect combination


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

montage MM with fish by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

a new strap by G. in Greece...
outside full dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

glengoyne17 said:


> I looked at the GS divers. They are truly gorgeous and a class of their own. However I found the MM300 design to be more unique. The two GS divers look more similar to a famous Swiss dive classic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree w/ you. In terms of Seiko divers, the only thing above the MM300 is the Spring Drive SBDB009. The GS divers are all nice, but they all have some weirdness to them, like those screws at the lugs that attach the bezel or whatever. I love GS but not the divers.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I recently picked up a MM300 and am wondering how I can improve on the oem bracelet?

-It's not a true 3 link bracelet, which comes off looking "cheap" and glued together.
-Finishing not up-to-par with the case. 
-Im not feeling the tacky polished pin stripes.
-Links are thin making it very unbalanced visually with the case and clasp:


http://imgur.com/DaVjBE1

-Unbalanced weight wise, top heavy, due to the lighter bracelet.

Having owned a Rolex 114060 in the past, i'm underwhelmed with the quality of the bracelet (which also reflects the product as a whole). Is there a aftermarket option that's as clean and well build as the Rolex Oyster? Preferably with curved solid endlinks?

I'm willing to pay up to 1k to get this done. Please let me know!

Thanks


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

lxxrr said:


> I recently picked up a MM300 and am wondering how I can improve on the oem bracelet?
> 
> -It's not a true 3 link bracelet, which comes off looking "cheap" and glued together.
> -Finishing not up-to-par with the case.
> ...


Best to make peace with the OEM IMO. I too was dismayed at the realization that it's not a true 3 link oyster, but came to accept the plate-like/armor aspect it imparts. Love the end link design and find the thinness of bracelet helps set the case off just right.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Best to make peace with the OEM IMO. I too was dismayed at the realization that it's not a true 3 link oyster, but came to accept the plate-like/armor aspect it imparts. Love the end link design and find the thinness of bracelet helps set the case off just right.


I'm thinking that this may be the best option.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I cant offer up any concrete solutions to your bracelet issue, but like you I initially hated the bracelet and couldnt see wearing it.
Ive now come 180 degrees and cant see wearing the watch on any other strap or bracelet.
Its not perfect but nothing else feels or looks right to me.

The bracelet on the GS diver 029 is 5 piece and magnificent..... start saving for that?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Congrats on your MM300! I hope the bracelet will grow on you. I've only tried on the 114060, but never wore it for an extended period of time so I can't truly compare the two. From what I remember it had a great feel. I also expect the 114060 to have a better bracelet than the MM. However I love the MM's bracelet. I always thought it looked great, the combo of polished & brushed finishes compliments the case nicely. Once I had it in the flesh I found it extremely comfortable. I'm a fan of the thin links as I find it adds to the comfort & wearability. The ratcheting clasp is easy to make adjustments throughout the day. Maybe some more wrist time will change your mind, if not the MM looks good on a variety of straps..just can't think of another bracelet that would be a better fit. Enjoy your MM! ;-)



lxxrr said:


> I recently picked up a MM300 and am wondering how I can improve on the oem bracelet?
> 
> -It's not a true 3 link bracelet, which comes off looking "cheap" and glued together.
> -Finishing not up-to-par with the case.
> ...


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't understand people not liking the bracelet. I think it's awesome… I love the solid & flat backside of the links.


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Any update on whether MEMS escapement will be incorporated into the movement?


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

chonga said:


> Any update on whether MEMS escapement will be incorporated into the movement?


It most likely will, but haven't heard anything new since the Basel thread. If I were to guess I'd say the new 8L35s with MEMS escapement and pallet forks are being installed into new MM300s as we speak.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chonga said:


> Any update on whether MEMS escapement will be incorporated into the movement?


Seiko specifically stated in an email posted by a user that international models of the 8L35 will have the updates.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko specifically stated in an email posted by a user that international models of the 8L35 will have the updates.


Is the SBDX001 counted as an international model? I mean, since it's being sold in some Seiko boutiques around the world and all.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Eek


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> I'm about to give up... Can someone confirm if there are aftermarket steel bracelet options for the mm300? Is getting a quality bracelet on here a lost cause?


You can likely get a bracelet on there but it will be a cheaper option and likely not have end links that fit.

The stock bracelet grew on me, it's definitely far nicer than anything you'd get aftermarket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would strongly recommend you try an Isofrane if you don't like the bracelet


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Todays picture of the Marinemaster


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Kohe321 said:


> Is the SBDX001 counted as an international model? I mean, since it's being sold in some Seiko boutiques around the world and all.


I consider it to mean all models sold around the world.


----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

I like it on a leather nato..


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

grayhulk said:


> I like it on a leather nato..


That looks sweet!


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

6th day with this.


----------



## Hamsik (May 9, 2012)

Before going to bed


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone use a blue isofrane strap? Pics?


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

i hope i can help you with my pics.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

pamaro said:


> i hope i can help you with my pics.


That looks great. So the blue is almost black in color? Do you like the combo? I'm considering it as an alternative to the "all black" look. Also, what size did you go with? I see spring bar exposed a bit..


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

7th day and counting.


----------



## pamaro (Apr 14, 2015)

lxxrr said:


> That looks great. So the blue is almost black in color? Do you like the combo? I'm considering it as an alternative to the "all black" look. Also, what size did you go with? I see spring bar exposed a bit..


I like the combo. And i wouldnt say it is almost black. it is a dark blue. the isofrane is a good alternative because it match the dial perfect. and the isofrane is smoother than the mm rubber. i can recommend the isofrane.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Using seiko fat bars on an ISOfrane often causes them to bunch up a bit upon installation.
The fat bars can be used to your advantage by carefully massaging the strap wider and spreading it over the bar helping with the gap issue.

That being said my previous MM300 arrived on a 20 mm isofrane that had a bit of a lug gap that I was not enjoying. 
At the time I considered squeezing a 22mm ISOfrane into the gap but never got around to it as I prefer the bracelet and was able to get a comfortable fit.

Maybe consider ordering skinny'er spring bars with seiko end thickness?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A quick shot in my office this morning.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

lapgood by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Isofrane coming tomorrow... 
Psyched


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

you go black or blue?

Its going to wear smaller on your wrist and most likely flop around less.

enjoy


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I really wanted blue, but went with black. I must have looked at hundreds of pics and it seemed like the only folks buying blue also had blue dials.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> you go black or blue?
> 
> Its going to wear smaller on your wrist and most likely flop around less.
> 
> ...


I really wanted blue, but went with black. I must have looked at hundreds of pics and it seemed like the only folks buying blue also had blue dials.


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a blue Iso on mine. It is very dark and looks black anyway in many lights. One slightly odd difference us that the blue Iso is noticeably stiffer and less stretchy than the black. I prefer the feel of the black, but love the subtle match between the dark blue strap and the dark grey / blue / black effect of the dial under the Hardlex.

20mm Rolex old style and size shoulderless spring bars from twent(e)o on *bay fit perfectly. No gap or spring bar showing on mine.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Tempusfugitus said:


> I have a blue Iso on mine. It is very dark and looks black anyway in many lights. One slightly odd difference us that the blue Iso is noticeably stiffer and less stretchy than the black. I prefer the feel of the black, but love the subtle match between the dark blue strap and the dark grey / blue / black effect of the dial under the Hardlex.
> 
> 20mm Rolex old style and size shoulderless spring bars from twent(e)o on *bay fit perfectly. No gap or spring bar showing on mine.


Dammit. Now I regret. An well


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> Dammit. Now I regret. An well


The black which I have on my Sub is the nicer strap to wear so I think you made a good choice.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

outside full dial by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

On new orange Isofrane


----------



## Tempusfugitus (Feb 19, 2012)

Can we see more of the orange Iso? I have been wondering about this myself.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

khbk said:


> On new orange Isofrane


You can't post saying "MM300 on Orange is isofrane" and show a blurry photo without any portion of said orange iso in it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Coming up..


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here ya go......is this better?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just kidding, here's one..........


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Personally I like the orange Marinemaster strap better myself.........


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Where is the "original" orange MM300 strap from?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

WatchNRolla said:


>


 Hirsch Pure?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Hirsch Pure?


Bonetto cinturini.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Awesome pic!


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I can't wear them both at once so I let the wife wear one..................


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

That's really cool Howa.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

the 003 this morning, remembering those who paid the highest price for freedom.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone want to sell their blue 20mm isofrane?


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Capturing the colourful reflection off the MM300!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hulk likes MM


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

chriscentro said:


> Hulk likes MM


Looks a little top heavy on his knuckle:-d


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## jppellet (May 12, 2015)

I finally landed it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

hello from Greece ... new member. This is my own mm300 ... amazing watch, i like it so much !!!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Any products to help fill scratches in the bezel? I have a few hairlines under certain angles.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> Any products to help fill scratches in the bezel? I have a few hairlines under certain angles.


I would just let it be. Watches look great with character. I never get mine polished or brushed again. Especially a purpose built diver like a MM300..


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

lxxrr said:


> Any products to help fill scratches in the bezel? I have a few hairlines under certain angles.


Mothers polish works like a champ on it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Mothers polish works like a champ on it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, wait there are a ton of products. Will research


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

capt-dim said:


> hello from Greece ... new member. This is my own mm300 ... amazing watch, i like it so much !!!


Man you start with an amazing shot 
Congrats and welcome!


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

Every few months this comes up, but now it seems true.
The MM300 will be discontinued.
in august the last watches come to Europe.
have you heard anything similar?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Lol no


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

You can laugh but this Information is from a blogger who usually is right. But lets hear what the other experts say.

there is also a discussion going on in the german Uhrforum
http://uhrforum.de/wie-geht-es-weiter-mit-seiko-t218480


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

There have been discussions similar to this one since years, I don't think it proves much honestly. 
I have contacted seiko let's see what they respond, but I would bet the answer is no


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thinking of it, maybe the rumor generates from what seiko said at Basel, when they announced that the 8L35 movements will be upgraded with the MEMS escapement


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

Seppia said:


> Man you start with an amazing shot
> Congrats and welcome!


tnx ...:-! ... i am happy to join in ...


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Ronin by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

osmin said:


> You can laugh but this Information is from a blogger who usually is right. But lets hear what the other experts say.
> 
> there is also a discussion going on in the german Uhrforum
> Wie geht es weiter mit Seiko? - UhrForum


What blog?


----------



## osmin (Jun 9, 2012)

Zeiteisen - News zum Thema Uhr

there you find also his contact details.
Martin is well connected to Omega and especially Seiko Austria.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't find the SBDX info there at the moment, will give it a better look this evening. Thank you!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Tried polishing the bezel scratches with meguiars Polish (5 passes). No improvement. Oh ceramic how I miss thee...


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Took, nice ties and a really nice watch&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Beetle75 said:


> Took, nice ties and a really nice watch&#55357;&#56876;


Thank you I have a tie fetish/addiction! 
Zodiac switch up for today


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

lxxrr said:


> Tried polishing the bezel scratches with meguiars Polish (5 passes). No improvement. Oh ceramic how I miss thee...


Mothers, not meguiars










This stuff works great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Today I'm going a vintage 5.






i was born on the 7 of March, 1975&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Morning Grind


----------



## LovecK (May 17, 2015)

Todays shot...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey Took, that tie is very low key by your standards, lucky you dressed it up with a nice watch. Can't wait to see your tie come Christmas!&#55357;&#56843;


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

rail balcony by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

"Don't F*** with me!"


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Looking for someone to offer some guidance on a warranty issue. 

I purchased a Seiko MM300 from Seijya Japan in January this year and live in the UK. I just spotted some dust on the underside of the crystal yesterday. First I've seen it. It may be a bit of lume that came loose. Hard to tell. 

I haven't spoken to them yet, but I was going to call the Seiko UK service centre to see if they would remove the dust for me under warranty. 

Anyone had to to have service work done on their MM300 under warranty in the UK before and know if Seiko would happily assist? The MM300 isn't sold in the UK so not sure on Seiko's position regarding warranty cover for a watch that was imported. 

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Waser said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Looking for someone to offer some guidance on a warranty issue.
> 
> ...


Any watchmaker can help here... 2 second fix


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> Any watchmaker can help here... 2 second fix


I was thinking it may not be so easy given the case design. Thanks though. I'll try a local watch maker first.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Waser said:


> I was thinking it may not be so easy given the case design. Thanks though. I'll try a local watch maker first.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've read the crystal comes off easily. It's worth a shot.. Could take 5 minutes of his time rather than months


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

:-!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

gr8sw said:


> :-!


Please tell us about that gorgeous strap - leather?


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

reflecting blue seconds hand


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

The MM300, and specifically the SBDX012 is one of the best watches ever made.


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## thanhquanbach (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, that looks amazing on your wrist! What's your wrist size?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

on wet rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

khbk said:


>


Nice watch, and Weber!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks.
Large watch, small Weber.
Love the watch, not so much the grill.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Howa said:


>


22 mmISO squeezed in there?.... looks good.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I finally got aroung to trying somthing Ive wondered about since my first time with the MM300.

Here it is on a 22mm ISOfrane





















Squeezing it in is easy and hardly noticable.
The 22mm ISO balances out the watch very nicely.

My first MM300 arrived on a 20mm ISO but there was a slight gap between the strap and lugs (probably due to fat spring bars)
I didnt like the look and thought it made the watch look too small.

This time around on the 22mm I think it looks pretty good. The squeeze isnt noticable at arms length like it is in the macro shot above.
the watch weighs in at just under 150gms so a significant weight saving. 
On my 7 inch wrist its pleasantly tight at 3 hole and wearably loose at 4 hole though it begins to flop.
Over all the black strap brings out the black dial and tones down the bling quite a bit.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

*SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*

OK. I have an SBDX001 coming back into the fold after not having one for a while. One idea I have is that after I wear it for a while is to get it sapphired, regulated, AND maybe just maybe get a dab of red lume on the second hand like some of the older divers and of course like the SBDX012. What do you think about that - red lume on the second hand like the SBDX012? One caveat is that I really don't care about resale value, more an aesthetic question. Feel free to be rough and critical, I can handle it 
I have a ton of skx modified divers and I am into the very subtle mod...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*



BB-SF said:


> OK. I have an SBDX001 coming back into the fold after not having one for a while. One idea I have is that after I wear it for a while is to get it sapphired, regulated, AND maybe just maybe get a dab of red lume on the second hand like some of the older divers and of course like the SBDX012. What do you think about that - red lume on the second hand like the SBDX012? One caveat is that I really don't care about resale value, more an aesthetic question. Feel free to be rough and critical, I can handle it
> I have a ton of skx modified divers and I am into the very subtle mod...


Ok, I'll be rough, I think the watch is already great looking the way it is, no mod is needed. LOL


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*



BB-SF said:


> OK. I have an SBDX001 coming back into the fold after not having one for a while. One idea I have is that after I wear it for a while is to get it sapphired, regulated, AND maybe just maybe get a dab of red lume on the second hand like some of the older divers and of course like the SBDX012. What do you think about that - red lume on the second hand like the SBDX012? One caveat is that I really don't care about resale value, more an aesthetic question. Feel free to be rough and critical, I can handle it
> I have a ton of skx modified divers and I am into the very subtle mod...


I personally dont like the color red on watches so I would go with a deep orange dab of color on the second hand and I think it would look great.
A small spalsh of color goes a long way to liven a watch up sometimes.
If you are going to wait a while before the regulation/ sapphire exchange I say why not give it a go, at that point the watch will be a definite keeper for you and it would be barely noticable to anyone but a purist...... But then again I thought the bead blasted MM300 looked pretty good as well.
Greatest thing about this forum is all the different tastes but common love of watches.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*



BB-SF said:


> One idea I have is that after I wear it for a while is to get it sapphired, regulated, AND maybe just maybe get a dab of red lume on the second hand like some of the older divers and of course like the SBDX012. What do you think about that - red lume on the second hand like the SBDX012?


Excellent idea, and exactly what I planned to do when I got my mm300 a little while ago. Though if the hardex holds up, I'd keep it.

The downside is that I have to wait another few more years to justify sending it in for service and modding. Hopefully I wouldn't have sold it by then!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*

Absolutely stunning.



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*

Took some time off as I was neglecting too many other watches.









But You can't beat a good thing.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: SBDX001 Second Hand Mod?*

splashing good time, lol


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Just got this. Suprisingly wearable on a maratac zulu. Please excuse the dirt...Beach shot!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Isofrane folks, what size spring bar do I buy? The one i'm using isnt sitting "right". When I pull it a bit i hear a click.


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

lxxrr said:


> Isofrane folks, what size spring bar do I buy? The one i'm using isnt sitting "right". When I pull it a bit i hear a click.


The best ones to get (which are still available to buy) are from twenty(0) on ebay with the 1.1mm ends.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

RegularStormy said:


> The best ones to get (which are still available to buy) are from twenty(0) on ebay with the 1.1mm ends.


The ones I use now are 20x1.5 thick not sure about the ends. Can you provide a link? I just want a secure fit with the isofrane


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Awww, how cute. He's taking a dump. Lol


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Question for you guys who have had your crystal changed to a sapphire. Who did the work? I'm thinking of having a sapphire put in mine.

I'm also thinking about changing the hands to the ones from this model; if it's possible? The watch below is a Kinetic model, so not even sure these hands would work with the 300? If not, I'd like to do hands very similar.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> The ones I use now are 20x1.5 thick not sure about the ends. Can you provide a link? I just want a secure fit with the isofrane


Seller name is actually twente(o)
Here's the link
http://m.ebay.com/itm/221365309200?_mwBanner=1


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Seller name is actually twente(o)
> Here's the link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221365309200?_mwBanner=1


Thanks! I'm trying to equivalents in the U.S. This auction ships from over seas.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

I have an extra pair of standard fat MM300 spring bars sitting in my 20mm Isofrane strap.
The "click" one can hear is inside the spring bar and not at the lugs.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

khbk said:


> I have an extra pair of standard fat MM300 spring bars sitting in my 20mm Isofrane strap.
> The "click" one can hear is inside the spring bar and not at the lugs.


Oh cool I still have my fatties. Will try to use them not sure why I even removed them?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Oh cool I still have my fatties. Will try to use them not sure why I even removed them?


I used the fatties that were in the bracelet.
Many dont like to because its a tight fit in the ISO and they are afraid of ripping it during insertion or removal.
I just wet the pin and slide it in. Remval after dipping in water is easy enough with the right tool but tricky if improvising. 
Just need to apply firm consistant pressure .... ive never had an issue.
goodluck


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I used the fatties that were in the bracelet.
> Many dont like to because its a tight fit in the ISO and they are afraid of ripping it during insertion or removal.
> I just wet the pin and slide it in. Remval after dipping in water is easy enough with the right tool but tricky if improvising.
> Just need to apply firm consistant pressure .... ive never had an issue.
> goodluck


Thanks I just squeezed it in and it worked! I would've liked the end pins to go in deeper but this will do


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Seppia said:


> Seller name is actually twente(o)
> Here's the link
> http://m.ebay.com/itm/221365309200?_mwBanner=1


Oops, thanks for correcting me. Teaches me not to go from memory!


----------



## persco (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

???



ViperGuy said:


> Question for you guys who have had your crystal changed to a sapphire. Who did the work? I'm thinking of having a sapphire put in mine.
> 
> I'm also thinking about changing the hands to the ones from this model; if it's possible? The watch below is a Kinetic model, so not even sure these hands would work with the 300? If not, I'd like to do hands very similar.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Thanks! I'm trying to equivalents in the U.S. This auction ships from over seas.


I don't understand. Price should be with free shipping anywhere.
They are WAY better than the fat ones to use with any strap that is not designed for seiko divers.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I don't understand. Price should be with free shipping anywhere.


Delivery time of several weeks


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Delivery time of several weeks


They got to me (nyc) in less than two weeks. 
Worth the wait in my opinion versus potentially breaking a $130 isofrane, not mentioning the fact that you can also use hirsch leather straps and others with them. 
Your call though obviously.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> They got to me (nyc) in less than two weeks.
> Worth the wait in my opinion versus potentially breaking a $130 isofrane, not mentioning the fact that you can also use hirsch leather straps and others with them.
> Your call though obviously.


Cool. I got it working with the default fat bars but the ends don't feel that deep into the case. Still think it's worth the upgrade overt the fatty?


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

lxxrr said:


> Cool. I got it working with the default fat bars but the ends don't feel that deep into the case. Still think it's worth the upgrade overt the fatty?


If the ends don't feel right, I'd suggest not wearing the watch and waiting for the new bars....better than hearing the thud of such an amazing watch hitting the concrete!

But that's just me and my experience with rushing things


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Cool. I got it working with the default fat bars but the ends don't feel that deep into the case. Still think it's worth the upgrade overt the fatty?


I don't know, do you think it's worth to risk of 
1) breaking a $130 Isofrane
2) dropping and potentially damaging a $1500 watch (Note: if it drops the wrong way and the movement takes the wrong bump you would have to send it for service, which not all watchmakers can do because it's a special monocoque case)
To save $9 in springbars and not wait two weeks?
Don't mean to be rude but I really cannot find any upside in keeping the ISO on fat bars with a watch that is not secure.

It's like buying an Audi RS4 and putting on worn out tires to save $500


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> I don't know, do you think it's worth to risk of
> 1) breaking a $130 Isofrane
> 2) dropping and potentially damaging a $1500 watch (Note: if it drops the wrong way and the movement takes the wrong bump you would have to send it for service, which not all watchmakers can do because it's a special monocoque case)
> To save $9 in springbars and not wait two weeks?
> ...


Thanks! My concerns isn't about the money but if using the fat bar on isofrane "ideal". The bar is a snug fit over the isofrane and after some reading folks say that's not good. I'll buy them now thanks. Looks like people are going

[Edit]

Ordered these: 20mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

New arrival today guys! Happy to add this one to my collection!! 

Since sizing this new MM300 and putting it on my wrist, I have to say that I'm blown away by this watch!!!  I had never seen one in person, and I was a bit afraid that with all of the hype I had read about it, my expectations would be too high and it would be a letdown. My expectations were high -- but it did not disappoint!! It actually exceeded my expectations. What a watch!! Right now, at least, I think it looks so good on this bracelet that I don't foresee taking it off of the bracelet. Love it -- so glad to be a member of the MM300 club!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Thanks! My concerns isn't about the money but if using the fat bar on isofrane "ideal". The bar is a snug fit over the isofrane and after some reading folks say that's not good. I'll buy them now thanks. Looks like people are going
> 
> [Edit]
> 
> Ordered these: 20mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS


There must have been some misunderstanding sorry. 
The link I provided you are bars where the END only is larger, the bar itself is skinny to avoid being too snug exactly!

I will use a pic to illustrate.










On top: a regular fat seiko diver spring bar. This one has a fat body (that doesn't work with the ISO, too large) and a fat tip, or "end", to match seiko diver watch larger holes.

In the middle: a normal spring bar. This one has a skinny body (so ok with the ISO and any other strap) but the tip is too thin, and will have some play in seiko diver watches larger holes. It doesn't work because this makes it insecure

On the bottom: this is the spring bar you have to get. The body is skinny like the one in the middle, but the tip is as large as the seiko one, so it fits perfectly in the hole.

Hope this explains.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I have no issue using the fat spring bars on my Darth Tuna at all, just lube them up a little bit and they slide right in and seat perfectly fine.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> ???


Hey Viperguy. I bought a cheap crystal press and do my own when I need to do them. Also, those BFK hands will not work with the MM300. Autos and Quartz have different sized holes.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Hey Viperguy. I bought a cheap crystal press and do my own when I need to do them. Also, those BFK hands will not work with the MM300. Autos and Quartz have different sized holes.


I'm ok with doing some things on the watches, but I'm afraid somehow I will f*ck up the 300. Lol. I figured those hands wouldn't fit after i started looking around more and realized it was a Kinetic. Sucks. I like those hands. Oh well. The stock ones are nice too.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, I don't think I would mess with my 300 crystal either. Anyway, the MM is a completely different beast when it comes to taking the crystal out with it being a one piece case with no case back.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Seppia said:


> There must have been some misunderstanding sorry.
> The link I provided you are bars where the END only is larger, the bar itself is skinny to avoid being too snug exactly!
> 
> I will use a pic to illustrate.
> ...


This explains it well. So I ordered the wrong price or will this shoulder-less version work? I got this one http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=221791108968&globalID=EBAY-US


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

shoulderless shouldnt be a problem on the MM300 as the lug holes are drilled out but be carefull swapping them out with any other NON drilled lug watch.


----------



## tunafan (May 18, 2011)

Senior MM300 reporting...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

@ WatchNRolla, what model # is your rubber Bonetto Cinturini strap? Thanks!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> @ WatchNRolla, what model # is your rubber Bonetto Cinturini strap? Thanks!


Model 317


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> Model 317


From your pics it doesn't appear to be notched, I'm guessing you were able to squeeze the 22mm onto the MM? Was curious as to how pliable the BC rubber was.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> From your pics it doesn't appear to be notched, I'm guessing you were able to squeeze the 22mm onto the MM? Was curious as to how pliable the BC rubber was.


Its a tight squeeze but I didn't have much trouble.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


> Its a tight squeeze but I didn't have much trouble.


Good to know, thanks so much for the info. :-!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Good to know, thanks so much for the info. :-!


No problem


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Put on the rubber strap today, and man does it feel light after wearing it for two consecutive months on the bracelet. Really comfortable, especially after the strap has been boiled twice in a coffee cup so that it holds the curved form permanently.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok......I want another one. Question is, do I wait for the new one? Not a fan of the signed crown......but am a fan of Diashield if it in fact has it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Ok......I want another one. Question is, do I wait for the new one? Not a fan of the signed crown......but am a fan of Diashield if it in fact has it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was thinking about this last night after reading some other threads on the Seiko forum and others. As much as I like the new lume, the DiaShield isn't a huge factor to me, but it is nice. I'm not sure I care for the new signed crown though.

I'm thinking I may just stick to my current and just keep enjoying it. Plus, we don't k ow what the final price in the new one will be. I will just have to wait until it actually comes out to see exactly what I'm going to do; sell or keep.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

My diashield-less MM300 is still in good shape, likely easier to polish back up too. The signed crown I can take or leave, so personally I wouldn't bother waiting.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

Will the crystal be sapphire on the SBDX017?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

MM300 said:


> Will the crystal be sapphire on the SBDX017?


I've only heard that it will have the new lume, DiaShield and signed crown. No idea about a sapphire. Would be nice, but who knows.


----------



## Kohe321 (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't see how a sapphire crystal is an upgrade though. The hardlex doesn't scratch easily (none of mine has ever done so), and with hardlex being more shatter resistant than sapphire it seems to couple perfectly with what is essentially a professional diver's watch. Sapphire is more expensive, but that doesn't make it inherently better, it's just different.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My first Sumo had Hardlex and I had it about a week and it had scratched. I immediately put a sapphire on. Never once scratched after that. 

Have done the same with all my watches since. 

Will be doing it to the 300.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I have scratches on the bezel, about 6 hair lines. Never once got one on the crystal


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I personally prefer the Hardlex on the MM300, gives it more of the vintage vibe. Has a beautiful hue to it......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just my 2 cents on hardlex vs sapphire. I've never scratched a hardlex crystal, and I do like the look of it. But sapphire is definitely more scratch resistant, so it seems strange to me to put a diashield coating on a watch with a hardlex crystal.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I don't really mind the hardlex, if I had to choose between double domed hardlex and flat sapphire I would go with the domed hardlex. But everything else equal I would take the sapphire for its scratch resistance.

Does anyone do a ceramic bezel for the MM300?


----------



## mattanderson (Oct 18, 2011)

I've scratched a few hardlex crystals before (SKX, Spork, Tuna), but the fact that the crystal on the MM300 is recessed makes it much harder to bang on things.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm glad I got the Marinemaster when I did. It's the one watch that stood above the rest for me, for years, and I'm happy I got that version of it. I don't care one bit about a signed crown or diashield as they weren't a part of the watch that originally got my attention.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

Is it just me or is the sapphire crystal more clear?


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Just enjoying some beach time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phukhanhbk11 (Dec 21, 2014)

MM300 said:


> Will the crystal be sapphire on the SBDX017?


On the picture abt new mm300 it stated that sbdx017 still use hardlex


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

rem said:


> Just enjoying some beach time


Beautiful shot!


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

I think ink you just won this thread.

between the ties and this your next move better be a flush!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

Kohe321 said:


> Don't see how a sapphire crystal is an upgrade though. The hardlex doesn't scratch easily (none of mine has ever done so), and with hardlex being more shatter resistant than sapphire it seems to couple perfectly with what is essentially a professional diver's watch. Sapphire is more expensive, but that doesn't make it inherently better, it's just different.


Well phrased. Too many other divers have made concessions for office jobs and better matches with suits. Please keep drilled lugs, thick case and hardlex .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This will be heading out to Jay @MCWW for a little spa treatment soon.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A few more pics of my MM300. Loving this watch!!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Time4Playnow said:


> A few more pics of my MM300. Loving this watch!!


it looks awesome, congrats.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Finishing a long Monday at work with a wrist shot!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

took said:


> Finishing a long Monday at work with a wrist shot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the same without one of your amazing ties took!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Not the same without one of your amazing ties took!


This was my original wrist shot lol. I am a tie/sock addict!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Fits under a cuff nicely:wink:


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Vacation wrist shot









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

And where are we vacationing?


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi guys.
I'll be going to Malaysia and will desperately try to find me a MM300...;-)

What are your thoughts on the best way to get one new?
Should I order from Japan? Should I try to get one in KL or Singapore?
What do you guys think would be the best deal?

Does anyone have recent info on getting one? Have any of you got one recently by Japan order or physically in Malaysia or Singapore? 

I'm waiting for email replies from KL and Singapore AD's...o|

I really really don't want to miss the opportunity of grabbing one while I'm there...if I can.

I'm sorry for all the questions.
Please please help out if you can :-!

Regards to all of you MM owners! 
I almost hate you b-) but I love the wrist shots.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Try the Singapore Rolex club forum or Singapore watch forum.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Beetle75 said:


> And where are we vacationing?


My wife and I decided to drive around Ga and find quiet places to relax. Went to the Prisoners of War museum today in Andersonville (words cannot describe). Shot of mm300 with food and at a fountain where the original Andersonville Fort was located.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Price for new is pretty good right now, maybe time to finally pull trigger. I don't recall last time seeing for ~$1600


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

mario24601 said:


> Price for new is pretty good right now, maybe time to finally pull trigger. I don't recall last time seeing for ~$1600


Ugh, tell me about it. I bought mine second hand, with a small scratch on the crystal and on the case for that much (obviously very minor, not a big deal). But knowing I could buy new for the same price I bought used last year makes me sad 

But oh well!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Picked up the 5 x 20mm stair double flanged bars 1.1mm ends for the Isofrane. The fit still makes a "click" sound near the lug holes when I tug on the Isofrane but I guess that'll do.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Visiting Woodbury and Alexandria from The Walking Dead









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

took said:


> Visiting Woodbury and Alexandria from The Walking Dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have a great vacation Took!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Have a great vacation Took!


Thanks it has been absolutely amazing. I have found the best vacations are those that are slightly unexpected, no itinerary, and relaxing. We had a blast. The famous railroad track from the show selfie with my beautiful bride









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

nice.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Took - had you pegged as British for some reason? ( probably your tie/sock fetish).
Looking at your MM300 precariously balanced on the rusty pipe makes me uncomfortable.
Howa - great shot.

Agree on the super low price of current old stock MM300's. The perfect storm of model end and US dollar strength is a win for US buyers.
Takes the watch to where it should price point IMHO, glad i was able to repick on up after flipping on late last summer to chase my speedy pro before those prices went up with the new model.
I suspect the new MM300's will not be trading with a big discount for quite a while and to me the improvements arnt worth paying retail for..... and I surprise myself in admitting this but I'm not a fan of the branded crown either.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Took - had you pegged as British for some reason? ( probably your tie/sock fetish).
> Looking at your MM300 precariously balanced on the rusty pipe makes me uncomfortable.
> Howa - great shot.
> 
> ...


I regret buying mine used when they could be had like new today for a tiny bit more. The bezel has hairline scratches which can be frustrating while also owning a ceramic Rolex. When is the new one coming out? Any details?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's my MM300 story:

Got into watches around 2006. Started with pilot's style, then got absolutely hooked on autos, then diver's watches. Like many, nearly all of my "diving" happens at a desk...I just like the features and potential capability of dive watches beyond any personal need.

Most of my early "nice" watches were Seikos. If it was a diver and the model number began with "SKX", I owned at least one. The more I learned about the brand, the more I liked them. (It so happens I also have a long history with Japanese motorcycles, so I was already a fan of the country's engineering, technology and quality.) To this day, they remain my favorite big watch brand.

One of the first "expensive" watches I bought was the SBDC001 black Sumo right when they came out, must've been like 2007 or so. I was blown away and smitten. Immediately, comparisons popped up everywhere on the forums "Sumo vs. MM300", etc. I generally agreed that the MM300 *is* a superior watch worthy of the price tag, but at the time, spending $2200 or so was just not an option. Still, it represented a grail piece to me, the ultimate representation of the Seiko dive watch. (Even if arguably it has been surpassed in specs by other models since then.)

In the interim, I bought and sold a LOT of watches. To a point of obsession, I'm sure. Some inexpensive, some not, but it was fun and allowed me to hone my personal tastes. When the micro boom hit, I could barely keep up with all the suddenly new and interesting offerings. Again, I bought and sold a lot of them.

Throughout, I still wanted the MM300. I came close a few months ago, when I bought a Darth Tuna. While that is an outstanding watch- to the point that I didn't even care that it was quartz- the lack of a suitable bracelet option (to me) relegated it to flip status. Rubber is ok, I just can't do it every day.

So fast forward to June 14th. I'm searching around the web and find a reputable JDM merchant running a sale on the SBDX001 for a hair over 1600 USD. However, the sale had expired a few days prior, but I sent a note anyway. A few hours later, I get a reply that they would honor the sale price, so I sent the funds.

I was stoked. Finally, the watch I should have bought years ago was on the way. I was leaving on June 24th for 9 days so was hoping to have it before I left.

Instead, tracking went dark after the watch left Tokyo on the 16th, and I went on vacation annoyed by the postal system. The seller could not have been better; he really jumped through hoops to track down the package. Then suddenly, on July 2nd, the tracking number went live again, indicating the watch had left US Customs. By 10:00 AM on the 3rd, it had arrived.

Everyone in this thread already knows why this watch has such a following, so I'll spare you what you already know. Put simply, I should have saved the money I spent on _way too many_ other watches and just bought this one. Years ago.

We were in South Florida on vacation, and I was able to visit some high end watch boutiques while we were in the Miami area. I saw and handled a LOT of incredibly nice watches. I won't say the MM300 is the absolute equal to some of those big Swiss models...it probably isn't in some cases...but aside from the Tudor Black Bay in blue, and the Pelagos...I didn't see anything else that I personally liked or wanted as much as the MM300.

Anyway, I couldn't be happier to finally have the SBDX001 on the wrist. To me, it remains the quintessential Seiko professional dive watch.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Great story, great watch, what to say more! Congrats, enjoy it! :-D


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

@scottymac

Great tale but at this point, you should have waited another month or two (end of August, actually). New MM300 (SBDX017) with better machined parts, brighter and longer lasting lume, and DiaShield scratch-proof coating on the steel..... only bad thing is the ugly Prospex "X" logo on the crown... all for the same price


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

6R15 said:


> @scottymac
> 
> Great tale but at this point, you should have waited another month or two (end of August, actually). New MM300 (SBDX017) with better machined parts, brighter and longer lasting lume, and DiaShield scratch-proof coating on the steel..... only bad thing is the ugly Prospex "X" logo on the crown... all for the same price


Buzzkill.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

6R15 said:


> @scottymac
> 
> Great tale but at this point, you should have waited another month or two (end of August, actually). New MM300 (SBDX017) with better machined parts, brighter and longer lasting lume, and DiaShield scratch-proof coating on the steel..... only bad thing is the ugly Prospex "X" logo on the crown... all for the same price


Cool, I'll have to get one of those, too.

(Should I be bummed out or something? lol.)


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

No, the SBDX001 holds its own but it's like when you get a new car and for the next model year, it gets LED tail lights. Same exact thing, but damn.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

scottymac said:


> Cool, I'll have to get one of those, too.
> 
> (Should I be bummed out or something? lol.)


Not at all. You have the original, and really the upgrades are negligible, and the new one is unlikely to go for $1600 any time soon.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

jswing said:


> Not at all. You have the original, and really the upgrades are negligible, and the new one is unlikely to go for $1600 any time soon.


Agreed. The fact that a "new" model is just around the corner in no way lessens how good a watch the original is.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

scottymac said:


> Cool, I'll have to get one of those, too.
> 
> (Should I be bummed out or something? lol.)


You shouldn't be bummed at all. I knew about the new model coming out and bought the 001 anyways. That Prospex X on the crown is just plain ugly. Also the lume on the 001 is hand applied and to me ads character. Enjoy your new watch. I do mine. Mike


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

scottymac said:


> Here's my MM300 story:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Congrats. It is a great watch. I have also had my share of watches and this one always makes me feel good. Like buying a watch from the 60's through a time machine. So much character. Seiko has watches with higher finishing but the design of this one is unique.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

6R15 said:


> ... only bad thing is the ugly Prospex "X" logo on the crown..


It boggles the mind that Seiko thinks this belongs on the Marinemaster.

On the plus side, It'll probably make the current model all the more sought after.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to the club Scotty. No matter what evo of the mM300 you own we can all agree its&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats to all the new owners. The MM300 is BADASS...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

They're all good. Just depends on which one makes you the happiest. I was going to sell my SBDX001 and get the 017, but have decided against it as for some of the reasons mentioned earlier, I feel it's more original. The new 'X' crown I don't care for and the DiaShield isn't a big deal to me. The lume is really the only thing I like, but the lume on my 001 is perfect already. So I won't be "upgrading" like I thought I would be. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

The new lume really isn't that different. Here's a shot of my SBEX001 (new lume) next to my Darth (old lume) and if anything the Darth is brighter, so I definitely wouldn't upgrade my MM300 just for the lume.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jswing said:


> The new lume really isn't that different. Here's a shot of my SBEX001 (new lume) next to my Darth (old lume) and if anything the Darth is brighter, so I definitely wouldn't upgrade my MM300 just for the lume.


I wouldn't either. Plus, you escape the hideous laser-etched crown.


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> I wouldn't either. Plus, you escape the hideous laser-etched crown.


I also wouldn't buy or not buy based on the logo on the crown, but I do seem to be in the minority. It's on my SBEX001 and honestly it doesn't bother me at all. But at the same time it's definitely not as well done as the machined S.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a thick leather strap for my mm300, because I never wear black and the rubbers not exactly working out. The Isofrane strap is a bit on the longer side:

Is it preferable to go for the same length in casual leather with less "overlap"

Http://i.imgur.com/vqXKOUxh.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/TcCMbnph.jpg


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Scottymac...... YES. Agree entirely.
And FWIW you saved a large amount of time waiting till when you did.
As was mentioned I also think it will be a long while till the New model prices the way the current model is.
From what Ive seen and read the diashield is effective but it may slightly darken the SS finish.
There is also speculation that the MEMS technology has been in the MM300 for a year or two now but they are marketing the change with the new model.
While I used to lament the unsigned crown Im also in the camp that prefers it to the new etched model. 
I personally prefer the vintage styling/ look of the old crown and hand applied lume. 
If they were going to modernize the watch I think a ceramic bezel and sapphire would have been a better call..... at which point they could probably have continued selling the "old school "model.

Lxxrr.... Thick black straps with un noticeable stitching look great - keep us posted, id like to see that when you get it made up. and be sure to request tight spacing on the holes for a better fit.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Lxxrr.... Thick black straps with un noticeable stitching look great - keep us posted, id like to see that when you get it made up. and be sure to request tight spacing on the holes for a better fit.


Will do. Still trying to figure out a optimal strap length. What's your opinion on having a longer tail as shown in the black strap above?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> Will do. Still trying to figure out a optimal strap length. What's your opinion on having a longer tail as shown in the black strap above?


I like to see a little tail but not as much as the stock rubber gives me on my darth.
On my 7 ich wrist the ISO is almost too long for my taste and it looks like the black ISO pic above.
If I was custom ordering Id go 5mm shorter for sure.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I like to see a little tail but not as much as the stock rubber gives me on my darth.
> On my 7 ich wrist the ISO is almost too long for my taste and it looks like the black ISO pic above.
> If I was custom ordering Id go 5mm shorter for sure.


Thanks!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chris????

You balanced your MM300 on your top tube? - bold.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Monday grind! Great watch, awesome shoes, slick socks, and a killer tie!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> chris????
> 
> You balanced your MM300 on your top tube? - bold.


Yes, it was very stable, so no worries.


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

took said:


> Monday grind! Great watch, awesome shoes, slick socks, and a killer tie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the tie to match the strap or strap to match the tie Took?


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

This is making me regret my decision of putting on my Darth this morning.


Drudge said:


>


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

TheRegulator said:


> Is the tie to match the strap or strap to match the tie Took?


Actually they were both decided upon to match the orange fish on my socks HAHA!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Tourbillion87 said:


> This is making me regret my decision of putting on my Darth this morning.


Look on the bright side at least you have two great watches to choose from :-!


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Killing Tuesday with the new Terminator movie.









Let just say it didn't completely suck. (The movie that is).


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I see a lot of you have changed to a leather strap, canvas, NATO, Zulu, and other rubber, but has anyone put an aftermarket bracelet on one? I'm looking to maybe do this to mine, but not sure which one to do or if one will fit it correctly.

I'd really like a Super Oyster for it like I have on the 007.










Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Superb combo


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Extremely busy week

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

There really needs to be an aftermarket bracelet option for the watch. The OEM is fine but each of the links are so long and ugly. Like I only need 3 links to get to the clasp on one side... WTH? An endmill would be nice.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

WatchNRolla said:


>


Nice strap. May I ask which brand it is?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> Nice strap. May I ask which brand it is?


It's from strapcode. Nice strap at good price.


----------



## ibbz (Aug 3, 2011)

MyMM300 has a tony dot on the hardlex surface that doesnt wipe off - under an 8x loupe I see that it's a mark in the Hardlex.
Where and how can I polish this tiny mark out of the Hardlex?


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

6R15; the Yobokies hammer bracelet is similar to an endmill and really comfortable.



Kim


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

tissotgirl said:


> 6R15; the Yobokies hammer bracelet is similar to an endmill and really comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> Kim


Nice collection! The Sawtooth fits in nicely as a Quartz grab and go. What end links did you use with the Hammer on the MM300?

Harold told me he used SKX013 end links with his Beads of Rice bracelet.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks, I'm just missing a Spork.  I have the straight end links on the hammer. I *think* Harold has endlinks that fit the MM300 but I've never gotten around to emailing him to ask.

Kim


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I was heading into my garage through the side door, and couldn't believe how clear the reflection of the MM's bezel was.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ That's crazy!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

No tie today

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

On the Dagaz Triple D rubber.

Tried to do a reflection shot like @TheMeasure but failed miserably.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Gorgeous diver, regardless of strap.

X traindriver Art


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Trying a bright yellow Obris Morgan rubber on my mm300:










A little stiffer than a real Iso, but hard to beat when it's 1/5 the price! Quite comfy otherwise, definitely more so than stock rubber.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> On the Dagaz Triple D rubber.
> Tried to do a reflection shot like @TheMeasure but failed miserably.


I can see a slight reflection on your counter ;-). Still a good shot of the MM!


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

Beetle75 said:


> Killing Tuesday with the new Terminator movie.
> 
> View attachment 4567562
> 
> ...


My God... It's full of stars.

Cool pic


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Agreed about the OM rubber strap. My only serious complaint is how hard it is to get the tongue of the strap through the buckle! Once it's on, it's great. I have OD, Orange, and Blue versions. You've get me seriously considering yellow on the MM300. That is SHARP!



zetaplus93 said:


> Trying a bright yellow Obris Morgan rubber on my mm300:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Darwin said:


> Agreed about the OM rubber strap. My only serious complaint is how hard it is to get the tongue of the strap through the buckle! Once it's on, it's great. I have OD, Orange, and Blue versions. You've get me seriously considering yellow on the MM300. That is SHARP!


Just saw that they have a dark blue one. I know which one I will be getting for the MM. I've had ISO straps in the past; how do these Obris straps compare? I didn't care too much for the ISO's to be honest.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Darwin said:


> Agreed about the OM rubber strap. My only serious complaint is how hard it is to get the tongue of the strap through the buckle! Once it's on, it's great. I have OD, Orange, and Blue versions. You've get me seriously considering yellow on the MM300. That is SHARP!


Thanks!

Any photos of the mm300 on your OB straps? Thinking about picking up a few more given the low price!


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Monday Grind









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Likin' that bow tie. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

The yellow above made me do this. Doesn't wear too badly...small bit of flop, but still wearable due to the adjustability.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> Trying a bright yellow Obris Morgan rubber on my mm300:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey zetaplus93, been considering the OM straps as well as they seem to be a pretty good value.

May I ask what is your wrist size, and which hole you are wearing the strap on?

Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> Hey zetaplus93, been considering the OM straps as well as they seem to be a pretty good value.
> 
> May I ask what is your wrist size, and which hole you are wearing the strap on?
> 
> ...


I've 6.5" wrists, and had to punch a hole through the OB strap because I was in between the big and small sets of holes:










Check out the OB strap thread over on the dive forum. I think another guy with 6.75" wrists also had some issues. So probably if you're got 7" wrists, you'll be on the last small hole.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

@zetaplus93 & RegularStormy, loving those yellow straps!

Had the MM on all weekend while enjoying some of my favorite eats.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I have a 22mm black Isofrane on my 6309 and it's very comfortable, looks good and it's easy to put on. I have a blue OM strap on my Halios Laguna and an orange one on my Sinn 142 - both look good (in some ways I prefer the styling over the Isofrane) and are comfortable when on BUT they are seriously annoying to buckle up and are slightly less supple than - and consequently not as comfortable as - the Isofrane. However for 1/5 the price of the Isofrane, I can put up with these annoyances. Isofrane's not available in yellow, either... [off-topic]I also have a blue 20mm modern Omega Isofrane-esque strap which I've not yet worn. It's intermediate, it seems, between the Isofrane and the OM, at least in terms of suppleness. It's also four times the price of the Isofrane... I'd have to wear it to determine how comfortable it is - I can tell just by looking at it, though, that it's going to be easier to buckle up.[/off-topic]



ViperGuy said:


> Just saw that they have a dark blue one. I know which one I will be getting for the MM. I've had ISO straps in the past; how do these Obris straps compare? I didn't care too much for the ISO's to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi - I've only ever had the MM300 on the bracelet and the SBDX011 on the Seiko rubber (though I did try it on an Isofrane - it didn't "take"). The pics of the yellow OM on the MM300 have me drooling; I may have to pick one up and try it out.



zetaplus93 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Any photos of the mm300 on your OB straps? Thinking about picking up a few more given the low price!


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Have you tried boiling the OM straps at all? I do have to say, the feel of the ISO's is nice. Only thing I worry about (with any strap, but more so rubber) is that it will be too hard (plasticy) and will dig into my skin/wrist. Please tell me these OM's aren't that way.



Darwin said:


> I have a 22mm black Isofrane on my 6309 and it's very comfortable, looks good and it's easy to put on. I have a blue OM strap on my Halios Laguna and an orange one on my Sinn 142 - both look good (in some ways I prefer the styling over the Isofrane) and are comfortable when on BUT they are seriously annoying to buckle up and are slightly less supple than - and consequently not as comfortable as - the Isofrane. However for 1/5 the price of the Isofrane, I can put up with these annoyances. Isofrane's not available in yellow, either... [off-topic]I also have a blue 20mm modern Omega Isofrane-esque strap which I've not yet worn. It's intermediate, it seems, between the Isofrane and the OM, at least in terms of suppleness. It's also four times the price of the Isofrane... I'd have to wear it to determine how comfortable it is - I can tell just by looking at it, though, that it's going to be easier to buckle up.[/off-topic]


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

zetaplus93 said:


> I've 6.5" wrists, and had to punch a hole through the OB strap because I was in between the big and small sets of holes:
> 
> Check out the OB strap thread over on the dive forum. I think another guy with 6.75" wrists also had some issues. So probably if you're got 7" wrists, you'll be on the last small hole.


Shame then. I'm a 6.75 inch wrist (on a good day) and this probably won't fit me.

OM, please make some in a shorter length for us sissy-wrists!

Had an Isofrane but didn't have the chance to mount it on the MM300 before I flipped it (the Isofrane, obviously). Liked it but in my opinion, it doesn't offer not much value.

Sell them at a lower profit margin and the volume will make up for the lower profit margin and then some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

No, I haven't tried boiling the OM straps. Honestly, while not as supple as an isofrane, they're not so stiff that I've felt it necessary to do this. The straps are not plasticy and do not dig into my skin/wrist.



ViperGuy said:


> Have you tried boiling the OM straps at all? I do have to say, the feel of the ISO's is nice. Only thing I worry about (with any strap, but more so rubber) is that it will be too hard (plasticy) and will dig into my skin/wrist. Please tell me these OM's aren't that way.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Work grind









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

i am in love with you...


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Looking very dapper there took.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just ordered this dark blue Obris strap for mine. Cant beat $20.


----------



## glengoyne17 (May 29, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Just ordered this dark blue Obris strap for mine. Cant beat $20.


Nice! Please post some pics when it's fitted.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

glengoyne17 said:


> Nice! Please post some pics when it's fitted.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do.

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I recently became a MM300 owner. I had it out on the water this afternoon while doing some flyfishing. I've settled on a rubber strap I really like it on, a Bonetto Cinturini 285, oversized in 22mm width. They are flexible enough to squeeze into the 20mm space. The 285 is a tad to tight for fat bars, they'll fit, but to snugly. A side blow can knock the strap loose. Instead I use shoulderless spring bars, 2mm wide with 1.2mm ends. They fit perfect, the ends can be seen in the picture.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I may be in the minority here but I feel like the stock waffle rubber fits the MM300 the best.

I put an Isofrane on my Darth and found the stock strap a better fit for the watch.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

MarkND said:


> I had it out on the water this afternoon while doing some flyfishing.


mm300 and flyfishing, 2 worthy pursuits. Been practicing my surgeon's knot for the new leader. What do you fish for in MN?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

David Woo said:


> mm300 and flyfishing, 2 worthy pursuits. Been practicing my surgeon's knot for the new leader. What do you fish for in MN?


I don't know about anyone else, but when I'm in MN or ON, this:


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

David,

A surgeon's knot is so much easier to type than a blood knot for connecting leader material, it's what I use to. Where I live in central MN, the Mississippi River flows right through the town I live in. It's very rocky and gravely, just made for smallmouth bass. And the occasional walleye. Trout are my favorite fly rod fish, but they are harder to come by here. Smallies are my second favorite fly rod target, and this area is full of rivers that hold them.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Am really enjoying the fishy tails. Nice to see insights into other MM owners.









On on holidays in Bali with family and my MMbeater.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Erupting volcano that almost put an end to our holiday before it started.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on Navy Blue Perlon by C&B...I like this combo!!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

On Kain Heritage leather. I love the mm300 on a light brown leather strap.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkND said:


> I recently became a MM300 owner. I had it out on the water this afternoon while doing some flyfishing. I've settled on a rubber strap I really like it on, a Bonetto Cinturini 285, oversized in 22mm width. They are flexible enough to squeeze into the 20mm space. The 285 is a tad to tight for fat bars, they'll fit, but to snugly. A side blow can knock the strap loose. Instead I use shoulderless spring bars, 2mm wide with 1.2mm ends. They fit perfect, the ends can be seen in the picture.


Hi Mark.... I was looking at the Bonetto rubber options a couple of weeks ago (ive heard they are a lot softer) and I was wondering if the 22mm seiko looking wave bannds could be squeezed onto the mm300...... thanks for giving it a try.
When I squeezed a 22mm ISO onto mine the squeeze was noticeable though not a big issue.
I prefer the way the wave bands look on the mm300 with the flair at the lugs so the 22mm squeeze ( with no lug gap) is appealing.
Any chance of some frontal photos featuring the strap/lugs?

Also the stock wave strap digs into my arm when at the correct tightness on my Darth.... on the looser hole size its to floppy so im wondering how the fit / dig is with the heavier MM300 and bonetto.?

cheers


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

I think this zulu would look even better on the gold index/hand version!


----------



## dreamer_toons (Apr 4, 2013)

Bought my first diver watch - MM300; after going through these 192 pages of wonderful information on this time piece and the official thread on the Shogun. 

I was was caught in a dilemma going to and fro on both threads and 2 days ago, I had my first hand encounter on both watches at 2 separate shops. The shops didn't carried either 1 of the model and hence, I had to stop at the first shop for the MM300 and followed by the second stop for the shogun. 

On the first pick up, the MM300 feels heavy but very solidly built. Initially, I was worried about the size of the watch since I have a small wrist <6 inches. When I tried it, the watch don't feel as big as I thought to be. In fact, I felt it was just nice and compact for my wrist. However, I decided to try the shogun before committing on either 1. 

The shogun is light, so much lighter compared to the MM300 that I felt it was weightless. No offence to the shogun owners. It gave me the perception that it worn big on my wrist despite I don't feel much of a presence due to the light weight. And I had made up my mind; the MM300 shall be my first diver watch. 

It igained about 12 seconds after I had laid the watch with the dial up on the previous night. I read in the forum that the position of the watch would play a part in the accuracy. Hence, I laid with the crown up last night and the gain is about 10 seconds today. I'm hoping it gets better though the gains are within the spec. 

Seeking your enlightment, is there a 'break in' period of new mechanical watch? 

Lastly, I ride a motor bike frequently and received fixed feedbacks that mechanical watch should not be subjected to excess vibrations other than during the normal fair use; certain components in side the watch may be affected by these vibrations and as a result, it cause inaccuracy. The vibration from my bike is not really great; but its there when I on it. Others said it is total fine and mechanical watches are built to withstand these vibrations. Any thoughts on this issue?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

dreamer_toons said:


> Bought my first diver watch - MM300; after going through these 192 pages of wonderful information on this time piece and the official thread on the Shogun.
> 
> I was was caught in a dilemma going to and fro on both threads and 2 days ago, I had my first hand encounter on both watches at 2 separate shops. The shops didn't carried either 1 of the model and hence, I had to stop at the first shop for the MM300 and followed by the second stop for the shogun.
> 
> ...


The 8L35 movement in these is very consistent and will take some time to settle in. Mine stayed at ~+7 for about a year and is now at ~+2.5sec. I'd say take that bad boy out regularly on your motor bike and let it rip, these things are not meant to be coddled!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

dreamer_toons said:


> Bought my first diver watch - MM300; after going through these 192 pages of wonderful information on this time piece and the official thread on the Shogun.
> 
> I was was caught in a dilemma going to and fro on both threads and 2 days ago, I had my first hand encounter on both watches at 2 separate shops. The shops didn't carried either 1 of the model and hence, I had to stop at the first shop for the MM300 and followed by the second stop for the shogun.
> 
> ...


Ive worn all of my watches (all mechanical and one quartz/digital) while out on my bikes and never had an issue with any of them. Only issue I've ever had, was once when behind a truck on the highway, it threw up a tiny pebble and it hit the bracelet. Could have easily hit the crystal and shattered it. Other than that, that's the only instance where I was like "whoah!" With the watches and riding.

I say strap it on and enjoy it in all situations. And ride safe!

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

I personally think that it belongs on a HD! A sweet bobber and the MM, sounds pretty sweet to me!!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Hi Mark.... I was looking at the Bonetto rubber options a couple of weeks ago (ive heard they are a lot softer) and I was wondering if the 22mm seiko looking wave bannds could be squeezed onto the mm300...... thanks for giving it a try.
> When I squeezed a 22mm ISO onto mine the squeeze was noticeable though not a big issue.
> I prefer the way the wave bands look on the mm300 with the flair at the lugs so the 22mm squeeze ( with no lug gap) is appealing.
> Any chance of some frontal photos featuring the strap/lugs?
> ...


Hey Matt,

Here are some quick pictures from my cell phone. As to fit, it's not floppy or digs into my arm, I find it very comfy.

Mark


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

Currently wearing the MM on this cool custom strap by G. (George in Greece)...perks the watch right up! 
balcony rail2 by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dreamer_toons said:


> Bought my first diver watch - MM300..


We need pics to make this official! ;-) Congrats on your MM, enjoy it!



dreamer_toons said:


> ..Lastly, I ride a motor bike frequently and received fixed feedbacks that mechanical watch should not be subjected to excess vibrations other than during the normal fair use; certain components in side the watch may be affected by these vibrations and as a result, it cause inaccuracy. The vibration from my bike is not really great; but its there when I on it. Others said it is total fine and mechanical watches are built to withstand these vibrations. Any thoughts on this issue?


I also wear my mechanicals while riding and never had a problem. Like ViperGuy mentioned, I'm more concerned with rocks/debris being thrown up & hitting the watch than the vibrations from the bike.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

~Chicago style at 5280 ft~


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Welcome to the club Mr toons. As previously mentioned, post a photo. Funny how we all own this watch but never get sick of other people posting photos of theirs.


----------



## dreamer_toons (Apr 4, 2013)

Hale color said:


> The 8L35 movement in these is very consistent and will take some time to settle in. Mine stayed at ~+7 for about a year and is now at ~+2.5sec. I'd say take that bad boy out regularly on your motor bike and let it rip, these things are not meant to be coddled!





ViperGuy said:


> Ive worn all of my watches (all mechanical and one quartz/digital) while out on my bikes and never had an issue with any of them. Only issue I've ever had, was once when behind a truck on the highway, it threw up a tiny pebble and it hit the bracelet. Could have easily hit the crystal and shattered it. Other than that, that's the only instance where I was like "whoah!" With the watches and riding.
> 
> I say strap it on and enjoy it in all situations. And ride safe!





Beetle75 said:


> Welcome to the club Mr toons. As previously mentioned, post a photo. Funny how we all own this watch but never get sick of other people posting photos of theirs.


Thanks for for your enlightenments. They certainly gives me the assurance that the MM300 is built to withstand the rigorous activities.

So far, it is gaining about 7 seconds after I rest the watch with the crown up during the night.

Photo to coming up soon.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkND said:


> Hey Matt,
> 
> Here are some quick pictures from my cell phone. As to fit, it's not floppy or digs into my arm, I find it very comfy.
> 
> Mark


Thx Mark - the 22mm squeeze is only noticeable in the last shot and to my eye more than acceptable. If I wasn't really looking I wouldn't have noticed.
I have to admit missing the look of the flaired wave vent from the original 007 that got me back into this hobby.
I'll definately be chasing down one of those in the future..... just need to research the pin sizing again, you running stock fat bars for that shot or regular with seiko ends?


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Thx Mark - the 22mm squeeze is only noticeable in the last shot and to my eye more than acceptable. If I wasn't really looking I wouldn't have noticed.
> I have to admit missing the look of the flaired wave vent from the original 007 that got me back into this hobby.
> I'll definately be chasing down one of those in the future..... just need to research the pin sizing again, you running stock fat bars for that shot or regular with seiko ends?


Matt,
I'm using 20mm shoulderless spring bars, 2mm thick with 1.2mm ends that I picked up from twente(o) on eBay. The ends fit perfect in the drilled lugs. If you look at one of the earlier pics I posted, you can see the ends in the lugs. There is no slop or play. I think they would be fairly strong and I can't see them failing.

Mark

BTW, I've used this same setup with my Sumo with no problems or failures for the past 5 years. I feel confidant wearing either watches into the water.


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Last photo I have with the MM300. I traded for an Omega, but will have another mark my word!









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jjalpha (Dec 14, 2012)

A great way to use office time is to take photos of your watch.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Ouch Took. Which Omega won out over the MM300?


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Mine is currently sitting in customs in Chicago. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

For those of you who have ordered and use the Obris straps, how long did it take for your strap to arrive to the states? I ordered one for the MM on the 15th and the tracking number they gave still doesn't register in the system. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> For those of you who have ordered and use the Obris straps, how long did it take for your strap to arrive to the states? I ordered one for the MM on the 15th and the tracking number they gave still doesn't register in the system.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


It took 9 days from shipment email for mine to arrive in the east coast of the U.S.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine took over a month, I'm thinking more like 6 weeks, I'd done wrote it off to stupid tax when it finally showed up. I'm in USA.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Another pic of it on the kain heritage strap!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks good! Is it just lighting that's making the bezel insert markers look goldish?



godfather0917 said:


> Another pic of it on the kain heritage strap!
> 
> View attachment 4746130


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Bonetto Cinturini 285 on MM300

Its no secret around here that I am a big fan of the ISOfrane and I hate lug gaps.
Im also a fan of the MM300 20mm stainless band on wrist though I usually prefer a 22mm rubber strap. I also have never liked the look of the stock mm300 strap.
On my first MM300 it arrived with a 20mm ISO but to me it looked way too small on rubber and the small gap between the edge of the strap and the lugs allowed me to slightly see the pin which I didnt like.
On my latest MM300 I tried the 22mm ISO but while I liked the lack of gap the squeeze was noticeable and I didnt love the look.
Ive always been a huge fan of the wave vent strap on the SKX007 series though he feel left a bit to be desired.

Im happy to report that the 22mm BC 285 feels great, it soft and smells good and more importantly it squeezes in with not tell tale fold and gives the watch that classic old school seiko look.
Sure a seiko buckle would be better but for the money it feels great and looks even better.
Its everything I wanted the old SKX diver to be ( at about 10 times the cost admittedly)
Color me sold.















Thx to Mark and BDC for the assistance


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Bonetto Cinturini 285 on MM300
> 
> Its no secret around here that I am a big fan of the ISOfrane and I hate lug gaps.
> Im also a fan of the MM300 20mm stainless band on wrist though I usually prefer a 22mm rubber strap. I also have never liked the look of the stock mm300 strap.
> ...


Looks great, Matt. I also enjoy mine on a 285. I recommend the swap to a Crown & Buckle brushed buckle if you can't find a Seiko one. The stock BC buckles aren't finished well in my experience.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

That looks great. 
Now if I could only find a strap like that with 18mm lugs for my Heuer...
Damn, why are all watches big today?


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Comes in 18mm....

Bonetto Cinturini Model 285 Rubber Casio Style Black


----------



## bulgogi (Jun 9, 2015)

Hi fellow MM owners, newbie at strap changing here. I'm having some trouble removing the stainless steel band using a jeweler's screwdriver. Every time I push through, I can see the spring bar compressing but it always catches the inside of the lug as it dislodges from the set position and just won't pop out. I end up having to push it back as it was. What am I doing wrong, and will using a proper spring bar tool make this easier? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

paper clip/ or correct tool through the drilled lug holes.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> That looks great.
> Now if I could only find a strap like that with 18mm lugs for my Heuer...
> Damn, why are all watches big today?


squeeze a 20mm in there..... the bc strap compresses very nicely.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

BDC said:


> Comes in 18mm....
> 
> Bonetto Cinturini Model 285 Rubber Casio Style Black


Thanks!
Just ordered it 
I really wanted one with the "ND limits", citizen aqua land style, but it's only available with the lame "wind velocity", so plain black is the best choice. 
Is it soft?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> Just ordered it
> I really wanted one with the "ND limits", citizen aqua land style, but it's only available with the lame "wind velocity", so plain black is the best choice.
> Is it soft?


Yeah, the BC straps are pretty soft. Have you tried the 284 flat vent style one I have on my Tuna? Your heuer will look great with the 285.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Seppia said:


> Thanks!
> Just ordered it
> I really wanted one with the "ND limits", citizen aqua land style, but it's only available with the lame "wind velocity", so plain black is the best choice.
> Is it soft?


It is soft but not floppy..... the right balance IMO.
No need to boil it but it holds its shape well and keeps the watch head in the correct position on your wrist if worn slightly loose - unlike a nato that has to be cinched down with a heavy watch head.

Dosnt feel like it will attract lint either.

Here's a photo to keep this post on thread.


----------



## bulgogi (Jun 9, 2015)

matthew P said:


> paper clip/ or correct tool through the drilled lug holes.


Thanks.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

matthew P said:


> It is soft but not floppy..... the right balance IMO.
> No need to boil it but it holds its shape well and keeps the watch head in the correct position on your wrist if worn slightly loose - unlike a nato that has to be cinched down with a heavy watch head.
> 
> Dosnt feel like it will attract lint either.
> ...


Hi praise from an Isofrane lover!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks guys!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Greetings from Singapore!
MM300 for today, on shark mesh...









































Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

Sorry ganson,

but MM300 on mesh looks horrible.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> Sorry ganson,
> 
> but MM300 on mesh looks horrible.


Everybody's a critic


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

ganson said:


> Everybody's a critic


:-!

I think the case of the MM300 is not made for a mesh.

I prefer the MM300 on the OEM waffle strap.

Generally it is really difficult to find the right strap for the MM300.

I try tons of various straps but only the OEM wafflestrap and the OEM bracelet fits perfect (for me).


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

exc-hulk said:


> :-!
> 
> I think the case of the MM300 is not made for a mesh.
> 
> ...


I love the comfort of mesh, especially this time of year when it is hot and humid. The waffle strap looks great, but I've been spoiled by Isofrane and that is really the only rubber I will use. I still love the OEM bracelet, but I lost one of the 20mm fat springbars and don't have any spares. I ordered a few extra sets yesterday.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

For those of you who have their MM on an Obris strap, will the stock spring bars fit or do I need to order different spring bars? I tried using fat spring bars on an Isofrane before and it was the biggest pain in the ass to get them in and out. Ended up having to order different bars. My Obris still hasnt come in, but I want to be ready when it does.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> For those of you who have their MM on an Obris strap, will the stock spring bars fit or do I need to order different spring bars? I tried using fat spring bars on an Isofrane before and it was the biggest pain in the ass to get them in and out. Ended up having to order different bars. My Obris still hasnt come in, but I want to be ready when it does.


Likely have the same issue. I've squeezed fat bars into both Isofranes and CUDA straps and they are a pain. I usually have spares so I leave them in.
WJean28 on ebay used to carry skinny springbars with fat ends for his mesh bracelets that I use on my SBBN007. They slide in and out just fine, and fit the lug wholes just like the OEM bars. I didn't see them on his page the last time I checked so you might have to message him.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ganson. I will check with him.



ganson said:


> Likely have the same issue. I've squeezed fat bars into both Isofranes and CUDA straps and they are a pain. I usually have spares so I leave them in.
> WJean28 on ebay used to carry skinny springbars with fat ends for his mesh bracelets that I use on my SBBN007. They slide in and out just fine, and fit the lug wholes just like the OEM bars. I didn't see them on his page the last time I checked so you might have to message him.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love it! Only a true WIS has the skills to snap a wristshot while on the escalator. ;-)



ganson said:


>


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ganson said:


> Likely have the same issue. I've squeezed fat bars into both Isofranes and CUDA straps and they are a pain. I usually have spares so I leave them in.
> WJean28 on ebay used to carry skinny springbars with fat ends for his mesh bracelets that I use on my SBBN007. They slide in and out just fine, and fit the lug wholes just like the OEM bars. I didn't see them on his page the last time I checked so you might have to message him.


Just a reminder that eBay seller twente(o) has the thinner spring bars with the bigger 1.1 mm ends to fit Seiko divers. Another option besides wjean


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Just a reminder that eBay seller twente(o) has the thinner spring bars with the bigger 1.1 mm ends to fit Seiko divers. Another option besides wjean


Awesome, good to know as I need some more!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Are these the correct ones?

5 X 20mm X 1 78mm Shoulderless S BAR 316L S S 1 1mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay



liwang22 said:


> Just a reminder that eBay seller twente(o) has the thinner spring bars with the bigger 1.1 mm ends to fit Seiko divers. Another option besides wjean


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Are these the correct ones?
> 
> 5 X 20mm X 1 78mm Shoulderless S BAR 316L S S 1 1mm Thick Ends 2 8mm Extensions | eBay


Yes! Most important to double check his listings to say 1.1 mm ends because he offers a wide range of products. It gets to me surprisingly fast from Australia to New Jersey, and I usually stock up on 22 mm and 20 mm lug width since they are pretty inexpensive considering how much put Seiko divers mean to us. Great for ISOfranes in my experience.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for confirming, Liwang!|> Just ordered some.



liwang22 said:


> Yes! Most important to double check his listings to say 1.1 mm ends because he offers a wide range of products. It gets to me surprisingly fast from Australia to New Jersey, and I usually stock up on 22 mm and 20 mm lug width since they are pretty inexpensive considering how much put Seiko divers mean to us. Great for ISOfranes in my experience.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

I lost the pin where the strap meets the clasp. Any idea where to get one?


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought 20mm x 2.0mm x 1.2mm from twente(0) for thr non-Seiko straps and these fit perfect.

Mark


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkND said:


> I bought 20mm x 2.0mm x 1.2mm from twente(0) for thr non-Seiko straps and these fit perfect.
> 
> Mark


Mine arrived - thank you.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Seiko3s has the SBDX017 up for sale. About $350 more than the 001. seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx watch SBDX017


----------



## Eleot (Dec 24, 2008)

jriley1520 said:


> Seiko3s has the SBDX017 up for sale. About $350 more than the 001. seiko specialty store 3s | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko ProspEx watch SBDX017


Unfortunately the pics on the page are just SBDX001. I think the page maybe says they are getting the watches from August 8?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Best watch out there









Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Running at +2.5 seconds accurate too, just waiting for my isofrane to arrive 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

In Tokyo for a holiday. Today is electronics and watch shopping in Akihabara. Unfortunately the Minister of Finance (wife) has put me on a very short leash but I still should be able to find something yummy as a souvenir for what has been a great trip. To any one who is thinking of visiting Japan in the summer, it's very hot, but heaps of cheap accomodation is available this time of year.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Won't forget to throw up some pics.😎


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Took the mm300 to its natural habitat:










Unfortunately no photos of the mm300 since my iPhone isn't waterproof... And enjoying myself too much to be taking photos!


----------



## Ph0b)s (Jul 27, 2010)

Mine arriver last week. I owned these watches third time. Two previous already sold...
NICE combo with SUMO LE. But MM300 is far far away..finishing, movement,feeling..history


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

MarkND said:


> I bought 20mm x 2.0mm x 1.2mm from twente(0) for thr non-Seiko straps and these fit perfect.
> 
> Mark


I just got mine and love it. Wearing it on the waffle strap until I get the bracelet sized. Just to understand, non Seiko straps need different spring bars?


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

DrVenkman said:


> I just got mine and love it. Wearing it on the waffle strap until I get the bracelet sized. Just to understand, non Seiko straps need different spring bars?


Correct. With a few exceptions, non OEM straps won't accept Seikos fat spring bars.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Ph0b)s said:


> Mine arriver last week. I owned these watches third time. Two previous already sold...
> NICE combo with SUMO LE. But MM300 is far far away..finishing, movement,feeling..history


What's the watch on the right? Looks fantastic.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> What's the watch on the right? Looks fantastic.


It's a Sumo LE (SBDC027).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> It's a Sumo LE (SBDC027).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Thanks. Comparing the two what are you're thoughts?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Id love to see a side by side photo with the bracelets removed..... I assume the MM300 looks larger because its up higher and closer to the camera?


----------



## Ph0b)s (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes it´s SBDC027. Sumo is smaller but because of bracelet is on higher position. 
Anyway MM300 is different level. 


Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Trying out a new Isofrane.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just a heads up guys, the street/release date of the SBDX017 MM300 with the upgraded lume, MEMS, DiaShield, and terrible Prospex crown logo has a street date of 8/8/2015!


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

First stop, the Casio store. After a couple of days in Japan I found these are probably the most popular watches. Every second person seems to be wearing one.







...and I just couldn't resist this at less than $18.00 U.S.







Bambinos. Love these and found they were well priced.(already have two so no purchases in this store)







More Orients.

...and finally. Not watch related but.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Ph0b)s (Jul 27, 2010)

MM300 are higher. U're right..looks higher because of bracelet. I will take side photo of both for comparision later today. but SBDC027 is clasic SUMO head. Exactly the same case.

BTW: SBDC027 looks nice also on ISO


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

Back from service,still running +2 per day....


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

6R15 said:


> Just a heads up guys, the street/release date of the SBDX017 MM300 with the upgraded lume, MEMS, DiaShield, and terrible Prospex crown logo has a street date of 8/8/2015!


and, yes.. it has been released at Seiko web-site..

SBDX017 | マリーンマスター プロフェッショナル | 海 | プロスペックス | セイコーウオッチ

and also started to show up at Rakuten.. I will wait a bit for the price to settle down (which I expect to be 1,650-1,700 USD)

Now, what we will call MM300 are 2 different watches, SBDX001 and SBDX017..


----------



## U_Devrim (Mar 24, 2014)

I didn't wait, I've just ordered it from seiko3s Rakuten page..


----------



## phukhanhbk11 (Dec 21, 2014)

U_Devrim said:


> and, yes.. it has been released at Seiko web-site..
> 
> SBDX017 | ãƒžãƒªãƒ¼ãƒ³ãƒžã‚¹ã‚¿ãƒ¼ ãƒ-ãƒ.ãƒ•ã‚§ãƒƒã‚·ãƒ§ãƒŠãƒ« | æµ· | ãƒ-ãƒ.ã‚¹ãƒšãƒƒã‚¯ã‚¹ | ã‚»ã‚¤ã‚³ãƒ¼ã‚¦ã‚ªãƒƒãƒ�
> 
> ...


It will not settle down at the price of the 001 currently since the discount rate for all new prospex lines is only 20% while for the old ones is 30% . Just order it before the yen going up.


----------



## Ph0b)s (Jul 27, 2010)

Side bx side comparission based on request

































Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy to be a part of the club. Went to my local Diamond Cellar and had the bracelet sized. They actually did it for free and were very nice. I was expecting some Swiss snobbery. After looking over the Rolex's, Tags, and Bell and Ross's, I'd still take this over them.


----------



## cabodmer (Jun 10, 2015)

Just got this piece in yesterday from Japan at a great price, almost $650 cheaper than when I first bought one in 2012!


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

DrVenkman said:


> Happy to be a part of the club. Went to my local Diamond Cellar and had the bracelet sized. They actually did it for free and were very nice. I was expecting some Swiss snobbery. After looking over the Rolex's, Tags, and Bell and Ross's, I'd still take this over them.


I love seiko but Rolex divers (as much as I really dislike the new fat cases) are in a completely different league. 
Not that it's a merit, they should as they cost 4 times the price.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Ph0b)s said:


> Side bx side comparission based on request


thx Ph....
looks like the Sumo, as expected sits lower and longer.
I live that redesign, hug improvement visually.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I love seiko but Rolex divers (as much as I really dislike the new fat cases) are in a completely different league.
> Not that it's a merit, they should as they cost 4 times the price.


I stand by what I said. I didn't try any on, but based solely on looks I'll take my Marinemaster. The only Rolex that stood out to me was the Milgauss.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

If you are talking looks only then it's obviously an aesthetic choice and I should not debate it (anecdotally I agree with you 300% if we are talking current Rolex models). 
I maybe misunderstood and thought you were meaning build quality. 
While the Mm300 definitely punches above its weight, that's simply two deferent sports


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I've worn OM straps with fat spring bars (Halios Laguna) and they will fit, but you'll never get the spring bars out again. Tip: lube the spring bars with Vaseline before inserting them into the strap as doing so will make it easier to push them all the way through. *Might* help with removing the spring bar later as well, but I can't confirm this.



ViperGuy said:


> For those of you who have their MM on an Obris strap, will the stock spring bars fit or do I need to order different spring bars? I tried using fat spring bars on an Isofrane before and it was the biggest pain in the ass to get them in and out. Ended up having to order different bars. My Obris still hasnt come in, but I want to be ready when it does.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thought about trying this just to try it, but thanks for the info.



Darwin said:


> I've worn OM straps with fat spring bars (Halios Laguna) and they will fit, but you'll never get the spring bars out again. Tip: lube the spring bars with Vaseline before inserting them into the strap as doing so will make it easier to push them all the way through. *Might* help with removing the spring bar later as well, but I can't confirm this.


----------



## johneh (Mar 13, 2014)

Darwin said:


> I've worn OM straps with fat spring bars (Halios Laguna) and they will fit, but you'll never get the spring bars out again. Tip: lube the spring bars with Vaseline before inserting them into the strap as doing so will make it easier to push them all the way through. *Might* help with removing the spring bar later as well, but I can't confirm this.


I have used fat bars in an Iso before. When I took them out I threw some dish soap on the openings of the strap, ran it under some warm water, and the fat bars slid out with minimal force.


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Kid's outta college, finally I can maybe get one........I just put in an offer on the MM300 anniversary edition, a gently pre-owned one....wish me luck.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

MarkND said:


> I bought 20mm x 2.0mm x 1.2mm from twente(0) for thr non-Seiko straps and these fit perfect.
> 
> Mark


Me too. The 2.0 diameter bars are a perfect fit inside the Isofrane, whereas the 1.78 bars have a little wiggle room.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

OkiFrog said:


> View attachment 4865226
> 
> Trying out a new Isofrane.


It's even better with smaller diameter spring bars, so the strap doesn't "pinch" as seen in the photos. The 2.0 diameter, 20mm wide, with 1.2mm tips work best. You can find them in Hank's eBay store; 10 x 20mm x 2 0mm Shoulderless s Bar 316L s s 1 2MMENDS | eBay


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Wish ISOFRANE either made a strap with bigger holes or at least a 21mm one....


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

6R15 said:


> Wish ISOFRANE either made a strap with bigger holes or at least a 21mm one....


The 20mm is correct, it only seems smaller when used with the 2.5mm "fat" diameter Seiko springbars. Use the ones I mention above and no issues at all.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Such a beautiful watch....


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Another hot day in Japan and another day hunting watches. This time in Ginza. 







First stop is the Seiko boutique.







Nice selection of GS divers among others. Enquired about Seikos Prospex line and was given directions to a store down the street.







Found these in a cigarette store window. Chinese assembled with a Japanese movement. Nice colours and designs and relatively cheap.







Getting closer...







And we have found it. I was hoping to get a glimpse at the new model but unfortunately these were not available.

P.S. Not watch related but....







Hot meal from a vending machine anyone?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Eleot (Dec 24, 2008)

Beetle75 said:


> Getting closer...
> 
> And we have found it. I was hoping to get a glimpse at the new model but unfortunately these were not available.


I think the SBDX017 may be in stores on Saturday (8/8), if you are still here. The Bic Camera in Ginza/Yurakucho should have them when they hit the street.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Looks like the new MM300 will have a metal retainer for the rubber strap, similar to the SBDX012 (as opposed to the 001's rubber). It's unfortunate though that cheaper watches (like the Astron and Brightz chronos) have better packaging.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

6R15 said:


> Looks like the new MM300 will have a metal retainer for the rubber strap, similar to the SBDX012 (as opposed to the 001's rubber). It's unfortunate though that cheaper watches (like the Astron and Brightz chronos) have better packaging.
> 
> View attachment 4894394


That's definitely a keeper.


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

I want the new 300MM, my new Tuna 031 is beautiful with Diashield but it will be up for sale if anyone is interested!


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm sorry, but guys: there is a new version of the SBDX001? That coming out in these days?  thank you

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

6R15 said:


> Looks like the new MM300 will have a metal retainer for the rubber strap, similar to the SBDX012 (as opposed to the 001's rubber). It's unfortunate though that cheaper watches (like the Astron and Brightz chronos) have better packaging.
> 
> View attachment 4894394


Nice, hopefully they make it out of the newer rubber formula.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Littlecheese said:


> I'm sorry, but guys: there is a new version of the SBDX001? That coming out in these days?  thank you
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


No sh1t sherlock !!!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

So disappointed in the hair line scratches on my mm300. Makes me want to sell and go with a ceramic watch. Can someone let me know if it's possible to buy one in the states? I tried auto polish maybe my technique wasn't good but it didn't do a thing.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Also I lost the pin that connects the clasp to the bracelet. Any idea how to get her back?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Greetings from the tiny red dot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Dr. Robert said:


> I just put in an offer on the MM300 anniversary edition, a gently pre-owned one....wish me luck.


go curmudgeon, GO!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

My offer on a pre-owned MM300 has been accepted, payment sent......now the wait begins!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

yes, I felt the disturbance in the force, And now a sense of calm settles over the land, as the people wait for enlightenment.

and a big-ass watch, lol.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking forward to see the first real pictures of the new MM300. I hope that the new signed crown is engraved rather than stamped. That would be nice. I highly doubt it though. But nevertheless, still interested in seeing pics. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

My new model SBDX017 is on the way from Japan, will be a while though, damn Uk customs.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Love to see a side by side for differences


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

loving the new isofrane very comfy and smells amazing

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sakul2agi (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## tlr23 (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

^ Why the aftermarket bracelet?


----------



## tlr23 (Feb 17, 2015)

6R15 said:


> ^ Why the aftermarket bracelet?


It fits my wrist far better. I just couldn't get the stock bracelet to sit on my wrist the way I wanted. If it was loose enough it tended to slide around. If it was snug I had to constantly adjust the clasp throughout hot days. This one just fits me far better and feels better. I did switch the MM300 clasp to the aftermarket bracelet as I liked it better.

In person the straight bars don't look bad.

In the winter I'll likely switch to a leather strap as I don't like a metal bracelet in the really cold temps here in IA.


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on Crown & Buckle Bomber Strap (Brown Vintage).









































Cheers!
Tirthak


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Got it!


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Amazing shots! what were the settings of the first pic? Off camera camera flash with snout?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Amazing shots! what were the settings of the first pic? Off camera camera flash with snout?


Hi, thanks! I didnt use flash for any of these shots except that I used a white pillow to bounce some light onto the bezel to make it look brighter for the 1st shot.
Nikon D700, 100mm macro lens, ISO 640 and 1/125 sec.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, thanks! I didnt use flash for any of these shots except that I used a white pillow to bounce some light onto the bezel to make it look brighter for the 1st shot.
> Nikon D700, 100mm macro lens, ISO 640 and 1/125 sec.


Never thought about using a pillow for bounce! what aperture? it seems you went with a large one.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Never thought about using a pillow for bounce! what aperture? it seems you went with a large one.


I grabbed whatever was near me, so a white pillow will do, lol. It's was at f3.8.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

The pin used to attach the clasp was lost. Anyone know where to get one?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> Amazing shots! what were the settings of the first pic? Off camera camera flash with snout?


What leather nato is that? The reddish color looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

yesterday it was the Tuna at the pool, today it's the MM's turn..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> What leather nato is that? The reddish color looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, the colour is not reddish, it was like that due to photoshop.
The original colour is lighter, just a normal leather nato.


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Seiko day


----------



## cabodmer (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi all-
I have an MM300 and I want to switch out the stock stainless steel bracelet that came with it. I really like the traditional Super Oyster bracelet, you know the plain jane brushed steel, no fancy highly polished areas on the links. Problem is I cant find one for the MM300 with the solid end links that match the case curvature. The end links are curved on the part that shows, but the back is straight and flat. I purchased a Super Oyster bracelet from StrapCode and its in the mail, but realized afterwards that the end links might not fit my case. Has anyone sourced a Super Oyster with the SELs that are shaped like the stock bracelet. See below for what I mean. The photo on top is the one I need with the flat back, but the one on the bottom is what I ordered. It fits the Sumo.

Any help is appreciated!!
Best


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

cabodmer said:


> Hi all-
> I have an MM300 and I want to switch out the stock stainless steel bracelet that came with it. I really like the traditional Super Oyster bracelet, you know the plain jane brushed steel, no fancy highly polished areas on the links. Problem is I cant find one for the MM300 with the solid end links that match the case curvature. The end links are curved on the part that shows, but the back is straight and flat. I purchased a Super Oyster bracelet from StrapCode and its in the mail, but realized afterwards that the end links might not fit my case. Has anyone sourced a Super Oyster with the SELs that are shaped like the stock bracelet. See below for what I mean. The photo on top is the one I need with the flat back, but the one on the bottom is what I ordered. It fits the Sumo.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!
> ...


None exist as far as I know.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

cabodmer said:


> Hi all-
> I have an MM300 and I want to switch out the stock stainless steel bracelet that came with it. I really like the traditional Super Oyster bracelet, you know the plain jane brushed steel, no fancy highly polished areas on the links. Problem is I cant find one for the MM300 with the solid end links that match the case curvature. The end links are curved on the part that shows, but the back is straight and flat. I purchased a Super Oyster bracelet from StrapCode and its in the mail, but realized afterwards that the end links might not fit my case. Has anyone sourced a Super Oyster with the SELs that are shaped like the stock bracelet. See below for what I mean. The photo on top is the one I need with the flat back, but the one on the bottom is what I ordered. It fits the Sumo.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!
> ...


Unfortunately there aren't any SEL aftermarket bracelets for the MM300 that I know of. It's a shame. That Sumo end link will definitely not work. Straight end does not look that bad in my opinion. Harold/Yobokies told me he altered a hollow end SKX013 end link to use with his beads of rice bracelet and the mm300.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

liwang22 said:


> Unfortunately there aren't any SEL aftermarket bracelets for the MM300 that I know of. It's a shame. That Sumo end link will definitely not work. Straight end does not look that bad in my opinion. Harold/Yobokies told me he altered a hollow end SKX013 end link to use with his beads of rice bracelet and the mm300.


A nice SEL screw-link oyster bracelet for the MM300, with glide-lock style clasp, would be a big seller.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

cabodmer said:


> Hi all-
> I have an MM300 and I want to switch out the stock stainless steel bracelet that came with it. I really like the traditional Super Oyster bracelet, you know the plain jane brushed steel, no fancy highly polished areas on the links. Problem is I cant find one for the MM300 with the solid end links that match the case curvature. The end links are curved on the part that shows, but the back is straight and flat. I purchased a Super Oyster bracelet from StrapCode and its in the mail, but realized afterwards that the end links might not fit my case. Has anyone sourced a Super Oyster with the SELs that are shaped like the stock bracelet. See below for what I mean. The photo on top is the one I need with the flat back, but the one on the bottom is what I ordered. It fits the Sumo.
> 
> Any help is appreciated!!
> Best


When I first got my MM300, I never understood the complaints about the bracelet. I thought it was fantastic. But it seems as time has gone on, I find myself rarely wearing it on the bracelet, because it makes it feel..... less. When I hold the watch head itself, it feels special, but something about the bracelet takes away from it. The clasp, I still love. But the bracelet itself.... lacks something. And aftermarket version, with ability to retain the original clasp would be awesome. I wear the MM300 on rubber 75% of the time, the other 25% is NATO's or the bracelet.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

EvoRich said:


> When I first got my MM300, I never understood the complaints about the bracelet. I thought it was fantastic. But it seems as time has gone on, I find myself rarely wearing it on the bracelet, because it makes it feel..... less. When I hold the watch head itself, it feels special, but something about the bracelet takes away from it. The clasp, I still love. But the bracelet itself.... lacks something. And aftermarket version, with ability to retain the original clasp would be awesome. I wear the MM300 on rubber 75% of the time, the other 25% is NATO's or the bracelet.


Agree 100%. I love the watch head of the mm300. It's truly special.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Cheers to the weekend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabodmer (Jun 10, 2015)

So, after ordering the Super Oyster bracelet that fits a Sumo, thinking it would magically fit a MM300, I decided to change out the ratcheting divers clasp for a smaller, standard clasp with three micro adjustment holes. I like this clasp better, it has a lower profile so my wrist is comfortable when typing at work, and it seems just a little bit more heavy duty.

Here are some pics
[HR][/HR]


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

MM300 on Crown & Buckle Harbor Black...sorry for the crappy smartphone pics!









































Have a good weekend!


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I would LOVE to see some MM300s on after market bracelets. I just purchased a pre-loved MM300 and the original bracelet is in rough shape. I have no problem wearing it on the original rubber strap as both my Sinn UX and my Oris Aquis are on rubber straps. However, I think I would like the option of putting on a bracelet. So, photos of the MM300 on an after market bracelets would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I would LOVE to see some MM300s on after market bracelets. I just purchased a pre-loved MM300 and the original bracelet is in rough shape. I have no problem wearing it on the original rubber strap as both my Sinn UX and my Oris Aquis are on rubber straps. However, I think I would like the option of putting on a bracelet. So, photos of the MM300 on an after market bracelets would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Due to end link fitment not many go aftermarket. Id love to replace the steel with something of better quality.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Received my pre-loved MM300 today. I'd post a photo but the iPhone photo always shows up sideways when I try to post it in a message so it will have to wait until I get the old Nikon DSLR out.

Anyway...I thought I was going to be blown out of the water by this watch. Don't get me wrong - it is nice. I just don't think it's that much nicer than the Sumos I have owned. If I were to put a Plant Ocean bezel on a Sumo I think it would be similar enough to a MM300 that I would be happy. Sure, the indices, text, hands and bezel on the MM300 are different than those on the Sumo but I don't consider them necessarily better, just different. Maybe that speaks to just what a great watch the Sumo is. I don't know.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Received my pre-loved MM300 today. I'd post a photo but the iPhone photo always shows up sideways when I try to post it in a message so it will have to wait until I get the old Nikon DSLR out.
> 
> Anyway...I thought I was going to be blown out of the water by this watch. Don't get me wrong - it is nice. I just don't think it's that much nicer than the Sumos I have owned. If I were to put a Plant Ocean bezel on a Sumo I think it would be similar enough to a MM300 that I would be happy. Sure, the indices, text, hands and bezel on the MM300 are different than those on the Sumo but I don't consider them necessarily better, just different. Maybe that speaks to just what a great watch the Sumo is. I don't know.


You have to hold your phone up in landscape like you're taking a shot of the horizon and slowly rotate downward to get the shot. Then slowly bring it back up and flip it into portrait orientation and confirm it rotates. Total PITA.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## robato (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm in! A year with my Sumo caused the leap to MM300. Very nice, glad I did it. Never saw one in person before this arrived.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am going to be completely honest here...

As I have indicated prior, I received a pre-owned MM300 last Thursday. The watch was purchased from Chino in 2013 but has a 2003 date of manufacture according to Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator website. The bracelet is sized for 6.5" wrist and even with the dive extension extended to its full length the watch wouldn't clasp around my 7" wrist. So I couldn't wear the watch right away. I no longer have bracelet/strap removal tools so I had to wait until Friday afternoon to take it to a jeweler to have the bracelet removed and the rubber strap put on. That being stated...

I had pretty much come to the conclusion that I was going to flip this watch as soon as I could. I was convinced that it may be a step above the Sumo but was certainly not worth ~$1500 more than the Sumo. I never felt like I had made a mistake because I was pretty sure that I recoup most if not all of the money I had spent on it - ~3X the price of a new Sumo. I knew I needed to try a MM300 to scratch "that" itch. At best it would be a monetary wash. At worse, I would end up losing a few buck. Still, at noon on Friday, I was pretty certain I was going to end up putting it up for sales on the sales subforum.

WITHOUT HAVING WORN THE MM300, it was close enough in appearance to the Sumo that I knew I would be happy with the Sumo - aat much less money. I like the Sumo. I find the numbers on the bezel unique and classic to the Sumo. I find the dial on the Sumo to be attractive and am not the least deterred by the mix of lettering on the dial; again, classic and unique to the Sumo. I appreciate the unique body of the Sumo - the partial shroud and the sculpted lugs. In short, I have absolutely no squabbles with anything about the Sumo. It is a great watch.

Friday evening I had the bracelet removed and the rubber strap put on.

AFTER HAVING WORN THE MM300 FOR THREE DAYS, I have changed my opinion. There is definitely a qualitative difference between the MM300 and the Sumo, as you would expect from a watch that is more expensive. The MM300 is not necessarily a watch that needs to be worn in order to be appreciated but it helps. It makes a big difference when you wear it, wind it, adjust the time, turn the bezel, etc. It makes a difference to take out a loupe or a magnifying glass and look at the dial and bezel closely. There is a qualitative difference between the MM300 and the Sumo that isn't necessarily apparent with a passing glance or by looking at photos on a form or a website. It is a classic beauty that is refined in its appearance, feel (being worn) and in its operation. The bezel movement is more precise and crisp. Hand winding is smoother (there was a distinct "grinding" in every Sumo I owned when being hand wound). The dial, as strange as this may sound, is richer (almost a more pure black) and perfectly completed with the uniform style of lettering and what appears to be a greater degree of quality in the hour indices. The bezel and lugs are classically designed and really display an obvious kinship with diving heritage. In short, the MM300 is a classic and refined diving watch and i believe it is a keeper.

I hope this was a measured and practical assessment of the MM300. I don't like gushing reviews because they are rarely, if ever, useful. The one thing I have learned from this experience is that initial impressions can be wrong. You really need to wear the watch, use the watch and take an intentionally close look at the watch to truly appreciate it.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I am going to be completely honest here...
> 
> You really need to wear the watch, use the watch and take an intentionally close look at the watch to truly appreciate it.


Agree 100% it helps to wear a watch before you decide if it's for you or not.
Glad you have come to appreciate it, as I think it is a fabulous watch. Not cheap but still IMHO very good value for money. 
One thing I would say though is your watch probably is a 2013 watch as the Seiko calculator does not know what decade your watch was made.
So a 3 could be 2003 or 2013. As it was purchased new from Chino in 2013, I'd believe it was a 2013 production watch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

thorien said:


> Agree 100% it helps to wear a watch before you decide if it's for you or not.
> Glad you have come to appreciate it, as I think it is a fabulous watch. Not cheap but still IMHO very good value for money.
> One thing I would say though is your watch probably is a 2013 watch as the Seiko calculator does not know what decade your watch was made.
> So a 3 could be 2003 or 2013. As it was purchased new from Chino in 2013, I'd believe it was a 2013 production watch.


The MM300 is definitely the nicest watch I have ever owned.
The info you provided about the serial number and manufacture date is great and puts my mind at ease. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I am going to be completely honest here...
> 
> As I have indicated prior, I received a pre-owned MM300 last Thursday. The watch was purchased from Chino in 2013 but has a 2003 date of manufacture according to Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator website. The bracelet is sized for 6.5" wrist and even with the dive extension extended to its full length the watch wouldn't clasp around my 7" wrist. So I couldn't wear the watch right away. I no longer have bracelet/strap removal tools so I had to wait until Friday afternoon to take it to a jeweler to have the bracelet removed and the rubber strap put on. That being stated...
> 
> ...


I love both my MM300 and my blue Sumo for what they are and don't ever plan on selling either. Now I am looking at the tuna's to complete my Seiko collection.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mikethebike67 said:


> I love both my MM300 and my blue Sumo for what they are and don't ever plan on selling either. Now I am looking at the tuna's to complete my Seiko collection.


I agree. Different watches. Each great in their own way. That's why Seiko is so fantastic. Dare I say the best watch company period because they make quality timepieces for every whim at every price point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> The MM300 is definitely the nicest watch I have ever owned.
> The info you provided about the serial number and manufacture date is great and puts my mind at ease. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. You're fine man. Apparently, you also have the "B" version with the upgraded MEMS parts. It's a great watch.


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

thorien said:


> Agree 100% it helps to wear a watch before you decide if it's for you or not.
> Glad you have come to appreciate it, as I think it is a fabulous watch. Not cheap but still IMHO very good value for money.
> One thing I would say though is your watch probably is a 2013 watch as the Seiko calculator does not know what decade your watch was made.
> So a 3 could be 2003 or 2013. As it was purchased new from Chino in 2013, I'd believe it was a 2013 production watch.


Not necessarily true... there's no real way to know for sure unless the movement was inspected.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Rosborn - I would bet my MM300 that your watch is a 2013, theres no way Chino is sitting on a watch for 10 years (nor his supplier)..... the online date calculator just dosnt recognize decades so the Chino purchase date should put you at ease.

I assume (and hope) that the extra links were included with your purchase.
I also have a seven inch wrist and have a perfect fit with one removable link on the 12 o'clock side..... all other links are the permanent ones - three were removed from my watch upon fitting - two from the 6 oclock side and one from the 12 oclock side. 
I personally think its an even more impressive watch on SS bracelet so I look forward to your thoughts once you get you se fitted.

I'm glad you took the time to wear your watch long enough to form your own post purchase opinion - too often people read all the glowing reviews and are underwhelmed when the watch dosnt blow them away instantly.
Like you Ive come to value the quality and perfection of this agreeably "imperfect watch". 
I agree its a watch I will now have a hard time ever living with out, its a special watch.
To me it hits all the classic dive watch cue's and its the perfect modern/vintage diver.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

MM300 said:


> Not necessarily true... there's no real way to know for sure unless the movement was inspected.


Not necessarily... which is why I said probably! 
I will now qualify that and say in all likelihood it is a 2013 watch - as I doubt very much Chino would be holding one for ten years.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Agree w/ Matthew P above... These watches were out of stock several times a year from the big 3 dealers. Absolutely zero chance of Chino selling a 10 year old watch in 2013.

The date calculator will default to the first decade the watch was manufactured, a 2013 purchase will undoubtedly be a freshly assembled watch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Yep. You're fine man. Apparently, you also have the "B" version with the upgraded MEMS parts. It's a great watch.


To be perfectly honest, the watch is in such great shape that I wasn't worried in the least when I thought it was manufactured in 2003, but it is refreshing to know that it probably isn't 12 years old. I have only one issue with it, the 12 o'clock spring bar seems to pop out pretty easily. It has fallen out twice, once on Saturday (when I tripped over something and hit the ground pretty hard) and once on Sunday (when I knocked my wrist against a doorway while carrying items into my daughter's dorm room). In both instances the watch did not hit the pavement or the floor and spring bar remained in the strap and I was able to reinsert it. May be time for a new spring bar.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> To be perfectly honest, the watch is in such great shape that I wasn't worried in the least when I thought it was manufactured in 2003, but it is refreshing to know that it probably isn't 12 years old. I have only one issue with it, the 12 o'clock spring bar seems to pop out pretty easily. It has fallen out twice, once on Saturday (when I tripped over something and hit the ground pretty hard) and once on Sunday (when I knocked my wrist against a doorway while carrying items into my daughter's dorm room).  In both instances the watch did not hit the pavement or the floor and spring bar remained in the strap and I was able to reinsert it. May be time for a new spring bar.


While everyone debates it, rest assured Chino wasn't selling 2003 models. LOL!

Seiya can ship you more spring bars if you don't have a connection.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I recently jumped at a house I couldn't pass up and really stretched. I was so upside down on the one I bought in 2007 I decided to rent it out. So I have two mortgages and a rental property which means no watches for a bit. I sold off everything except my Darth and MM300. 

My MM300 is my everyday watch and I love it. Still get blown away looking at it in different lighting.

I do disagree about the Sumo comparison, I do think the MM300 is worth every bit the 1k premium over the Sumo.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I recently jumped at a house I couldn't pass up and really stretched. I was so upside down on the one I bought in 2007 I decided to rent it out. So I have two mortgages and a rental property which means no watches for a bit. I sold off everything except my Darth and MM300.
> 
> My MM300 is my everyday watch and I love it. Still get blown away looking at it in different lighting.
> 
> I do disagree about the Sumo comparison, I do think the MM300 is worth every bit the 1k premium over the Sumo.


Mike, then you misread my post. I stated that my initial thought was that the MM300 wasn't worth the price premium over the Sumo but that my opinion changed after wearing the MM300 over the weekend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Mike, then you misread my post. I stated that my initial thought was that the MM300 wasn't worth the price premium over the Sumo but that my opinion changed after wearing the MM300 over the weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He's just reaffirming the magnitude of quality and overall appeal by emphasizing his situation, which says a lot in my opinion.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> He's just reaffirming the magnitude of quality and overall appeal by emphasizing his situation, which says a lot in my opinion.


Gotcha. No worries. Mike and I go way back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM300 (Mar 5, 2015)

rosborn said:


> To be perfectly honest, the watch is in such great shape that I wasn't worried in the least when I thought it was manufactured in 2003, but it is refreshing to know that it probably isn't 12 years old. I have only one issue with it, the 12 o'clock spring bar seems to pop out pretty easily. It has fallen out twice, once on Saturday (when I tripped over something and hit the ground pretty hard) and once on Sunday (when I knocked my wrist against a doorway while carrying items into my daughter's dorm room). In both instances the watch did not hit the pavement or the floor and spring bar remained in the strap and I was able to reinsert it. May be time for a new spring bar.


You just perfectly illustrated what I will never wear my watches on NATO again. The NATO straps are known to damage the structural integrity of the springbars.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

thorien said:


>


Great pics!


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Just got my MM300. Again. I made the mistake of letting my first one go, but this one stays.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

jswing said:


> Great pics!


Thanks!



jswing said:


> Just got my MM300. Again. I made the mistake of letting my first one go, but this one stays.


^ Great watch, welcome to the club...again!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

Still digging my MM


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Maybe this time will be the charm...


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Over a year later, and many watches have come and gone (more gone than come), but the MM300 still owns a solid spot in my lineup. I wore it mostly through the summer; the comfortable bracelet and the way it takes to NATOs means it's ready for any type of horrid heat and humidity the northeast US throws at me.

Actually, the watch has turned me on to bracelets in general. I was never a bracelet guy, then I got an 1171 bracelet for my Speedmaster and picked up a Breitling B-1 on bracelet, and I wear those two with the MM300 most of the time.

Obligatory pic:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I know I've posted a lot in this thread lately and I apologize if my contributions are getting tiresome. I'll be brief. I was not wowed initially when I received this watch last Thursday. I've stated as much previously. After having worn the watch for almost a week I am confident in saying that I have been converted, a complete 180. So much so, in fact, I am probably going to sell my Oris Aquis and my Sinn UX. I am convinced that this is "the" watch I have been searching for since I joined WUS.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Yannarelly (Sep 24, 2013)

Why doesn't it have a signed crown?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Yannarelly said:


> Why doesn't it have a signed crown?


I don't know why it needs one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Yannarelly said:


> Why doesn't it have a signed crown?


If you prefer a signed crown, checkout the SBDX017.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

MM300 said:


> You just perfectly illustrated what I will never wear my watches on NATO again. The NATO straps are known to damage the structural integrity of the springbars.


Not doubting you, but just curious as to why? Are pass through straps pulling on the bars adding undue pressure? I've never heard this.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> Not doubting you, but just curious as to why? Are pass through straps pulling on the bars adding undue pressure? I've never heard this.


MM300 is a banned troll, almost everything he posted was **** stirring...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

BDC said:


> MM300 is a banned troll, almost everything he posted was **** stirring...


Ahh... OK. Got it.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

The great MM300. 
I miss him already


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't take this off. I've had the goal of being a one watch guy and this is it. I have a few other beaters and dressier watches, but this is my go to.

Running +1 second a day out of the box too.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Sweet, I was happy to find this nato from my old SMP. Great match!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Just sayin' how a great watch the MM300...

Been rockin' it for this week...after a long time, loooongg time of resting !!!



















And some old glamour shots. ...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great !

Do you have pics of the MM300 with those bracelets ? 


Raza said:


> Over a year later, and many watches have come and gone (more gone than come), but the MM300 still owns a solid spot in my lineup. I wore it mostly through the summer; the comfortable bracelet and the way it takes to NATOs means it's ready for any type of horrid heat and humidity the northeast US throws at me.
> 
> Actually, the watch has turned me on to bracelets in general. I was never a bracelet guy, then I got an 1171 bracelet for my Speedmaster and picked up a Breitling B-1 on bracelet, and I wear those two with the MM300 most of the time.
> 
> Obligatory pic:


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I've got the new SBDX017 incoming from Japan. Should hopefully receive it on Monday. 

I don't think I've ever been so excited about a watch. I have a feeling this will tick all the right boxes for me and become an everyday wearer.



Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## masyv6 (Jul 19, 2015)

My MM300 from the days of yore, with the bezel just a tick off center..


----------



## fro (Jan 25, 2014)

Years down the line and the MM300 is still an absolute joy to behold, on the wrist and off.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Tell me about it !!!










Literally 10 sec outside and charged already !!!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I have an 017, and it is a beauty. But it is SMALL. I suppose it's my wrist. Still, it's very sparkly and the AR is excellent.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RedHerringHack said:


> I have an 017, and it is a beauty. But it is SMALL. I suppose it's my wrist. Still, it's very sparkly and the AR is excellent.


I feel the same way, but I've been heading in the direction of smaller watches lately, so I may try it again.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

Just got this in yesterday. I think this is the most satisfied I've been with a watch purchase.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's my new SBDX017 on a Daluca strap. It's my first MM300 and my second Seiko diver (also have a SBDC007 Shogun).



- Danny


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

DrVenkman said:


>


Like your taste in watches, and beer (gotta love a Fresh Squeezed Deschutes), cheers!


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Quick question to those who bought their MM300 (or any other watch) from Higuchi and had it shipped to the US via EMS, were you hit with duties and taxes? If yes, how much?

I'm pondering on picking up an SBDX017 and having it shipped to my sister who is in Boston, MA, as the customs in my country IS shady.

Apologies for being slightly out of topic.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Like your taste in watches, and beer (gotta love a Fresh Squeezed Deschutes), cheers!


Love the MM300 and Fresh Squeezed beer too!

Sent from my Mi 4i using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

How hard would it be to change the bezel if sourced? Mine has at least 7 hair line scratches.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

typericey said:


> Quick question to those who bought their MM300 (or any other watch) from Higuchi and had it shipped to the US via EMS, were you hit with duties and taxes? If yes, how much?
> 
> I'm pondering on picking up an SBDX017 and having it shipped to my sister who is in Boston, MA, as the customs in my country IS shady.
> 
> Apologies for being slightly out of topic.


I've purchased two watches from Higuchi and have never had to pay customs or duties.

Hope this helps.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I've purchased two watches from Higuchi and have never had to pay customs or duties.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks rosborn. What state did you ship it to? (Also unsure if customs policies differ per state)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

typericey said:


> Thanks rosborn. What state did you ship it to? (Also unsure if customs policies differ per state)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I had them shipped where I live, Michigan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

typericey said:


> Quick question to those who bought their MM300 (or any other watch) from Higuchi and had it shipped to the US via EMS, were you hit with duties and taxes? If yes, how much?
> 
> I'm pondering on picking up an SBDX017 and having it shipped to my sister who is in Boston, MA, as the customs in my country IS shady.
> 
> Apologies for being slightly out of topic.


If the watch is shipped by EMS, it will go through US customs, state does not matter. I've had watches breeze through customs, and arrive to Ohio in 2 days, and also sit in customs for 2 weeks. It is seems completely random the time they hold it, and if they slap a charge on the box. I've bought 15-20 watches from Japan, and have _had _to pay taxes once. I think it was about $35-40 on a Sumo. I think there was a $100 fee on a MM600, and the postman waved it off.

So... unlikely you'll get hit, but definitely possible.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> How hard would it be to change the bezel if sourced? Mine has at least 7 hair line scratches.


From what I've read, you'd have to replace the entire bezel as there's no insert with the MM300. Aside from psychological hurdles, it should be just as easy as popping a bezel off of an SKX007.

While I've never owned an MM300, those bezels look like scratch magnets. I'd only replace it if it's extremely damaged as the new one's bound to get scuffed within a matter of weeks. That, and I think they're a few hundred bucks!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Nice combination.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Rightly said.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sorry, but your digital watch seems to be wrong... send it to me and I will fix it ! 


maxchua said:


> Nice combination.


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> Sorry, but your digital watch seems to be wrong... send it to me and I will fix it !


Just 15 secs off. Right off the box so I guess it's acceptable.


----------



## a_seeker (Nov 26, 2012)

typericey said:


> Quick question to those who bought their MM300 (or any other watch) from Higuchi and had it shipped to the US via EMS, were you hit with duties and taxes? If yes, how much?
> 
> I'm pondering on picking up an SBDX017 and having it shipped to my sister who is in Boston, MA, as the customs in my country IS shady.
> 
> Apologies for being slightly out of topic.


I've purchased several watches from Higuchi and Seiya and have never paid any duties or taxes. Shipping was to Arizona. I just received a SBDX017 from Seiya yesterday and the only thing I can say is "Why did I wait so long?"


----------



## dchang81 (Aug 9, 2015)

Is the mm300 besides the anniversary ltd model japan only?


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

Just joined the club, picked one of these up today on the inter web Seiko SBDX012 Prospex MM300 50th Anniversary - Shopping In Japan .NET can't wait for it to arrive :-!


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Screenshot of a Hodinkee Seiko video showing Grand Seiko craftsman wearing a MM300 



Source:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Almost makes you want "defects" on your watch that set you apart from the rest.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

BB-SF said:


> Screenshot of a Hodinkee Seiko video showing Grand Seiko craftsman wearing a MM300
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


That's cool, but I bet he sup'd up that movement quite a bit and regulated it.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

BDC said:


> If the watch is shipped by EMS, it will go through US customs, state does not matter. I've had watches breeze through customs, and arrive to Ohio in 2 days, and also sit in customs for 2 weeks. It is seems completely random the time they hold it, and if they slap a charge on the box. I've bought 15-20 watches from Japan, and have _had _to pay taxes once. I think it was about $35-40 on a Sumo. I think there was a $100 fee on a MM600, and the postman waved it off.
> 
> So... unlikely you'll get hit, but definitely possible.


Thanks BDC (rosborn and aseeker too)! A slim chance of a $50-$100 fee is okay. I was only afraid of fees that are 50% of the cost of the watch, which is most likely to happen if I ship it to my country.

Veeery close to ordering. Hope to be a member of this club and post photos soon!


----------



## tlr23 (Feb 17, 2015)

a_seeker said:


> I've purchased several watches from Higuchi and Seiya and have never paid any duties or taxes. Shipping was to Arizona. I just received a SBDX017 from Seiya yesterday and the only thing I can say is "Why did I wait so long?"


I got hit for for taxes upon delivery from Higuchi. I just put in my info into this and it came up really close to what I was charged.

New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice ! What strap is that? 


WatchNRolla said:


>


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Nice ! What strap is that?


It's from Panatime.

Grey mustang


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

Joined the SBDX001 club with one of the few remaining from Seiya-san! Haven't been assessed an import duty with several JDMs purchased from Seiya or Harold (perhaps when shipped marked as a "gift"). After an SKX Pepsi, a Yobokies 007 PMMM, a 6309, and an SBDC027, I am really glad I took the plunge. Never thought I'd say this, but the tradition this watch carries on really sets it apart from an LE 027!


Does anyone know when production ended and switched over to the SBDX017? 


I have a May, 2015 production date with a serial #0055. Let's have those newest owners report in and see where it ends for this model...













tlr23 said:


> I got hit for for taxes upon delivery from Higuchi. I just put in my info into this and it came up really close to what I was charged.
> 
> New Import Duty & Taxes Calculation | DutyCalculator


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^got mine from Seiya a few months ago and has a May 2014 serial number. Kinda disappointing that it's that old. I guess the fact that it's about +2 seconds a day is my consolation.


----------



## TSD (Jan 1, 2015)

That is disappointing. Your serial number begins "45xxxx"?

Hoping my MM300 breaks in quickly like yours. Still hovering at +10spd for the first week.



DrVenkman said:


> ^got mine from Seiya a few months ago and has a May 2014 serial number. Kinda disappointing that it's that old. I guess the fact that it's about +2 seconds a day is my consolation.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Yup. 450xxx. Oh well. It was new and runs like a top. I wanted to get it before they were gone, I don't like the changes on the new version and model 001 is so much better than 017.

If I could only have one watch this is it.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Ready to purchase the 017! Emailed Higuchi asking if he will allow delivery to a US address but using Paypal with a different billing address. I hope he agrees. Fingers crossed.

Another option is to buy from Ebay seller "Shopping-in-japan". Seems legit as it is a top seller and has 100% positive feedback. Anyone have an experience with them?

In any case, wish me luck!


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just placed my order for a brand new SBDX017! I had considered getting the 001 but figured the diashield and new lume are worth a bit extra. Should arrive sometime next week.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

jriley1520 said:


> Just placed my order for a brand new SBDX017! I had considered getting the 001 but figured the diashield and new lume are worth a bit extra. Should arrive sometime next week.


Which shop did you order from?


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

typericey said:


> Which shop did you order from?


 I ordered off of Ebay from seller ace_of_bicycle2004.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Placed my order to Higuchi!!! So excited to finally have the watch I've wanted 5 years ago! 
But I'm not gonna get my hands on it until the end of this month. The wait is gonna be unbearable! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I like my MM300 so much I'm contemplating selling off my SD Tuna...

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Ryan Bishop said:


> I like my MM300 so much I'm contemplating selling off my SD Tuna...


The SD Tuna is a great watch, but the MM300 much more versatile, the SD Tuna is really for the guy that can afford having a watch you won't wear frequently that costs that much money. For me I can't bear to have a pricey watch that I couldn't wear with practically anything.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> The SD Tuna is a great watch, but the MM300 much more versatile, the SD Tuna is really for the guy that can afford having a watch you won't wear frequently that costs that much money. For me I can't bear to have a pricey watch that I couldn't wear with practically anything.


There's no question it's more versatile, but a nice array of NATO straps gives the 009 a lot of opportunities.


----------



## timeexistsjustonyourwrist (Jun 17, 2014)

Depending on your wrist, a tuna might fit a little better, too. Agreed that an MM300 Auto would look a lot better dressed up though.


----------



## Ryan Bishop (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm thinking of getting an isofrane for my MM300 bit I only have about a 6 inch wrist. Will the isofrane be too big for me? I figured that the small case size of the MM300 might help.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I would call the case of the MM300 a lot of things, not sure "small" tough 
My wrist is 6.5-6.75 and the ISO fit me pretty tight on the next to last hole, so I imagine it could work for you. 
MM300 on Isofrane is the best look of all in my opinion, so go for it!

You could try purchase the Isofrane used, if it doesn't fit you'll sell it in a flash for little to no loss


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Please post more pictures to help wind me over the wait! Wrist shots on small wrists or photos of the 017 preferred. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## dav75 (May 8, 2012)

No problem with my 017 or my new 015 on my 6,5 small wrist!
But i 'm definitely not a metal bracelet guy and i'm ready to sell it...


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

^ Nice try. He meant the MM300 SBDX017, not the Tuna 017 with 300m WR.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

^I think it was an honest mistake, not an attempt at trolling.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dav75 said:


> No problem with my 017 or my new 015 on my 6,5 small wrist!
> But i 'm definitely not a metal bracelet guy and i'm ready to sell it...
> View attachment 5631337


What straps are those?

Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Beautiful shot chris ! This evening I'll finally see one in steel, found someone 15mins ahead my place owning one.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Bender.Folder said:


> Beautiful shot chris ! This evening I'll finally see one in steel, found someone 15mins ahead my place owning one.


This was how I got myself into ordering one.

Several years ago I drooled endlessly on MM300 forum photos until the interest died down and I got busy with other things. Then early this year, I saw one in the steel for the first time on the wrist of a sales manager of a car dealership. It's true what they say about this watch, that it looks soo much better "live" that in photos! It doesn't help that Seiko makes the worst product shots in the entire watch industry, LOL!

Dare I say that the MM300 is visually more impactful than a Submariner.

Seeing the MM300 live (and discovering a model refresh is now available in the form of the 017) was my tipping point in sending Higuchi an email.

Btw, great photo as usual Chris! Wallpaper worthy.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

typericey said:


> This was how I got myself into ordering one.
> 
> Several years ago I drooled endlessly on MM300 forum photos until the interest died down and I got busy with other things. Then early this year, I saw one in the steel for the first time on the wrist of a sales manager of a car dealership. It's true what they say about this watch, that it looks soo much better "live" that in photos! It doesn't help that Seiko makes the worst product shots in the entire watch industry, LOL!
> 
> ...





Bender.Folder said:


> Beautiful shot chris ! This evening I'll finally see one in steel, found someone 15mins ahead my place owning one.


Thanks guys, yup gona make this my laptop wallpaper, lol.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

typericey said:


> This was how I got myself into ordering one.
> 
> Several years ago I drooled endlessly on MM300 forum photos until the interest died down and I got busy with other things. Then early this year, I saw one in the steel for the first time on the wrist of a sales manager of a car dealership. It's true what they say about this watch, that it looks soo much better "live" that in photos! It doesn't help that Seiko makes the worst product shots in the entire watch industry, LOL!
> 
> ...





Bender.Folder said:


> Beautiful shot chris ! This evening I'll finally see one in steel, found someone 15mins ahead my place owning one.


Thanks guys, yup gona make this my laptop wallpaper, lol.
Yes, I also agree, the MM300 does look more impactful than a Sub.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks guys, yup gona make this my laptop wallpaper, lol.
> Yes, I also agree, the MM300 does look more impactful than a Sub.


I agree. Got a chance to try the Submariner (date & no date) briefly recently and put them next to the MM300......MM300 looked more impactful.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Tried it on ! Finally get why most put em in higher bracket than what it prices suggests. The case is beautifully finished, with the wattery bezel it catches sun flares, reflections nicely. It has presence on wrist too. Overall its dressier than my PO that I had on wrist to compare. The only cons were bracelet and bezel action. 

I read alot complaining on comfort due to long links, clasp being too bulky..Was ok to me but the case overpowers the narrow bracelet. The watch fell perfeclty on my 7' wrist, didnt turn on it nor feel that heavy (maybe due the habbit wearing a PO on steel) but those endlinks looked shy between those massive lugs. The ratcheting adjustment felt like being rusty on top of being rustical. I barely could stretch it out and in.

Bezel action on this sample was anything but smooth. Had a hard time rotating it. Might be dust and dirt stuck in bracelet and bezel but still...

Got a trade offer on my Speedy X33 but I might have to send it so I would not be able to try those features out on the one I'd might get in exchange. But reason vanished...I bought the PO because I missed an awesome deal on a MM300 near my place but I really want one now I saw it irl. 

would you guys trade or sell the x33 and add a bit cash to get the 017? Diashield is not something I care about (got a Shogun I scratched after 3 weeks only deskdiving..) same for the X'ed crown or new lumibrite. My main concern is the MEMS escapment. Bet if sent for service they will fit it in older models as its just a wheel to replace. It does not improve accuracy according to those owning the new model so I bet I can go safely for a preowned 001 ?


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Happy Halloween


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

If I can source a mm300 bezel can a watchmaker replace it?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> If I can source a mm300 bezel can a watchmaker replace it?


I've heard people say they've done it with their finger nail. A competent watchmaker could surely handle it.


----------



## lenny (Feb 17, 2006)

All you need is a watch knife to pop the old one off. If I can do it, anyone can.



lxxrr said:


> If I can source a mm300 bezel can a watchmaker replace it?


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

lenny said:


> All you need is a watch knife to pop the old one off. If I can do it, anyone can.


Cool. Thanks!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I've had this a little over a month and it has become my favorite watch. The only time I don't wear it is when I'm doing really grubby work outside. I was a little concerned when I first got it because it was running +15 spd but she has settled down and is now rocking it out at +/- 3-5 spd based on resting position. Very happy. Bad picture but my point is still valid.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I've had this a little over a month and it has become my favorite watch. The only time I don't wear it is when I'm doing really grubby work outside. I was a little concerned when I first got it because it was running +15 spd but she has settled down and is now rocking it out at +/- 3-5 spd based on resting position. Very happy. Bad picture but my point is still valid.
> 
> View attachment 5675154


Love that rubber strap!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

William Ayin said:


> Love that rubber strap!


Thanks! I think it belongs on a rubber strap. I've been considering getting a Seiko OEM bracelet but at $196... I'm thinking it looks pretty good on rubber. LOL!


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


INCREDIBLE shots&#8230; what camera did you use?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks!

I use the Olympus EM10. This is a great little camera with wifi and a special feature to snap a picture just by touching the back LCD screen without having to press the shutter button.
For this shot, the camera was mounted on a tripod and connected to my cell phone via wifi. In this way, I can compose the shot using my cell phone screen and take the photo all by myself.
Here's a pic of the cam.










Pentameter said:


> INCREDIBLE shots&#8230; what camera did you use?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

That looks like my OM-1 from the '70s. Wow. I really like the rugged build. 

I'll have to check them out, but I just bought a Sony a5100. This little Sony takes incredible 1080p video. Looks amazing.


----------



## Ikunleng (Oct 5, 2015)

I finally got it


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I use the Olympus EM10. This is a great little camera with wifi and a special feature to snap a picture just by touching the back LCD screen without having to press the shutter button.
> For this shot, the camera was mounted on a tripod and connected to my cell phone via wifi. In this way, I can compose the shot using my cell phone screen and take the photo all by myself.
> Here's a pic of the cam.


You sir, have some mad skills with a camera!


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

My 017 arrived at my sibs and I'm so stoked. Here's a pic she sent coz I know you guys need proof. 









Too bad I only get to be with the watch when I meet my sib in two weeks. TWO WEEKS! Oh the wait is excruciating! At least I know the watch arrived safe and sound.

Happy to finally be a member of the MM300 club!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

BDC said:


> If the watch is shipped by EMS, it will go through US customs, state does not matter. I've had watches breeze through customs, and arrive to Ohio in 2 days, and also sit in customs for 2 weeks. It is seems completely random the time they hold it, and if they slap a charge on the box. I've bought 15-20 watches from Japan, and have _had _to pay taxes once. I think it was about $35-40 on a Sumo. I think there was a $100 fee on a MM600, and the postman waved it off.
> 
> So... unlikely you'll get hit, but definitely possible.


You guys living in US have it easy. Ordering a watch by EMS/Fedex to Europe almost certainly means we will have to pay VAT tax, which for Poland equals 23%. *Feelsbadman*


----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

I've had mine for only two weeks but it's already a favorite! 








This baby deserves a place of honor in anybody's dive watch collection!


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

hondowatch2 said:


> View attachment 5694082


Not sure if it's just the angle but the MM300 seems to be dwarfed by the PO and Aquaracer. I was expecting them to be the same size.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Anyone with the 001 and 017 care to compare? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

typericey said:


> Not sure if it's just the angle but the MM300 seems to be dwarfed by the PO and Aquaracer. I was expecting them to be the same size.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Pretty sure that's accurate. My MM300 is smaller in diameter than my Sinn UX - both are supposed to be 44mm in diameter.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hondowatch2 (Aug 7, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Pretty sure that's accurate. My MM300 is smaller in diameter than my Sinn UX - both are supposed to be 44mm in diameter.


That's right. My PO is the 45.5mm version, and the Aquaracer is nearly 44mm. The MM300 is indeed 44mm, but the bezel is not quite as wide as the case. Still, the Seiko's wrist presence is disproportionate to its bezel diameter specs. This is, at least in part, due to the thickness of the case and the design of the bezel edge. Even more prominent when it's on the included rubber strap:


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

Got this Sbdx003 pre loved. Very happy with this piece.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there any consensus on the new Lume and the Diashield on the new 017 model? I've had Diashield on the shogun and was pleased. But I wonder if it works just as well on Stainless. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

22mm leather strap on MM


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## robato (Nov 5, 2012)

capt-dim said:


>


The bezel looks kinda different, is this sbdx001?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

Those beauties on leather make me want to put mine on leather too. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Finally get to see my watch in the steel. I think I'm in love! I need to size the bracelet though. Do you think I can trust the local Tourneau? (I'm in an Airbnb in Sherman Oaks now.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

typericey said:


> Finally get to see my watch in the steel. I think I'm in love! I need to size the bracelet though. Do you think I can trust the local Tourneau? (I'm in an Airbnb in Sherman Oaks now.)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Size it yourself. Left to others, you can expect idiocy and disappointment.

Most people at a store will see it's a Seiko and beat on it like it's worthless.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

It is not difficult to size it yourself. Just take it easy. I did it. You can do it.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

typericey said:


> Finally get to see my watch in the steel. I think I'm in love! I need to size the bracelet though. Do you think I can trust the local Tourneau? (I'm in an Airbnb in Sherman Oaks now.)


I live in Sherman Oaks and that is a pretty reputable shop&#8230; BUT, I could also size it for you if you want. I have the SBDX012 and a plethora of other Seiko's and have gotten pretty proficient at it.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

My local Diamond Cellar sized mine for free. I tried and gave up. No issues or scratches on the links.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Pentameter said:


> I live in Sherman Oaks and that is a pretty reputable shop&#8230; BUT, I could also size it for you if you want. I have the SBDX012 and a plethora of other Seiko's and have gotten pretty proficient at it.


Thanks for your offer, sir. I'm PM you if ever.

Is Zales trustworthy?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

typericey said:


> Thanks for your offer, sir. I'm PM you if ever.
> 
> Is Zales trustworthy?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


NO!


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

robato said:


> The bezel looks kinda different, is this sbdx001?


It is. The bezel takes on a slightly golden hue in certain lighting. It's lovely.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Rocking my MM300 today. Haven't worn it in a while so its getting a run today.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Bracelet sized by Berge of Bestime, Sherman Oaks (5 stars on Yelp). I love this bad boy and I don't care if it's too large for my puny wrist.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

typericey said:


> Bracelet sized by Berge of Bestime, Sherman Oaks (5 stars on Yelp). I love this bad boy and I don't care if it's too large for my puny wrist.
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good, bet you are happy to finally have it on wrist, guessing it wears pretty similar to the DSSD?
How about a side by side of that, the PO and the DSSD?


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Looking good, bet you are happy to finally have it on wrist, guessing it wears pretty similar to the DSSD?
> How about a side by side of that, the PO and the DSSD?


I've worn my MM300 for only a few hours but I would say it wears more like the PO than the DSSD. The Seiko and Omega fit me really well. The DSSD is simply too large and thick, plus it has straight lugs as compared to the Seiko and Omega's contoured lugs.

To me the MM wears more like a 42 than a 44.

I hope to remember to post the sidy by side of the MM, PO and DSSD when I get back from vacation next week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## nednil (Aug 9, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


this picture is way too cool. spray bottle??


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

No, not spray bottle, just 5 minutes in the freezer, lol.


nednil said:


> this picture is way too cool. spray bottle??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I may have lost my mind in purchasing this but the postman has a delivery for me tomorrow which will bring me back into the MM300-fold.

This is what I'm waiting on









(Not my pic)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I may have lost my mind in purchasing this but the postman has a delivery for me tomorrow which will bring me back into the MM300-fold.
> 
> This is what I'm waiting on
> 
> ...


I definitely know the feeling&#8230; I felt the same way after purchasing mine, but once I got my hands on it it changed my opinions completely. If your experience echoes mine, you'll be very happy you got it. It is an INCREDIBLE watch.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here she is on a new Martu strap.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Back in the fold





With the rest of the crew. It fits right in.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

smalls said:


> Back in the fold
> 
> With the rest of the crew. It fits right in.


Damn, this is my dream! :O


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

smalls said:


> Back in the fold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a collection!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

smalls said:


>


All you need in life really.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

smalls said:


> Back in the fold
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, what a beautiful trio.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

It's notable how well the MM300 hangs with the other two, IMO. Doesn't at all look like it cost less than half of the PO and less than a quarter of the SubC.


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks guys. Really happy with the current collection. And it's already been stated but the Seiko really does hang with the other two imo. While I don't mind the bracelet and clasp whatsoever on the MM300 I can see where others would say it is one area that falls short of the other two.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

smalls said:


> Thanks guys. Really happy with the current collection. And it's already been stated but the Seiko really does hang with the other two imo. While I don't mind the bracelet and clasp whatsoever on the MM300 I can see where others would say it is one area that falls short of the other two.


a dream, wow, congrats man.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

smalls said:


> Thanks guys. Really happy with the current collection. And it's already been stated but the Seiko really does hang with the other two imo. While I don't mind the bracelet and clasp whatsoever on the MM300 I can see where others would say it is one area that falls short of the other two.


a dream, wow, congrats man.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Nice collection, congratz! 

Omega is 42mm, right?


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

muchacho_ said:


> Nice collection, congratz!
> 
> Omega is 42mm, right?


yes, it's the 42


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

If I only can choose Swiss watches, I'm prefer Omega 
---
Photo before attending class


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

On Omega Mesh


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

riposte said:


> If I only can choose Swiss watches, I'm prefer Omega
> ---
> Photo before attending class
> View attachment 5926594


the new 012. Beuatiful piece.


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

smalls said:


> Thanks guys. Really happy with the current collection. And it's already been stated but the Seiko really does hang with the other two imo. While I don't mind the bracelet and clasp whatsoever on the MM300 I can see where others would say it is one area that falls short of the other two.


Beautiful trio!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I really like the Omega PO when I tried it at the AD. It reminded me of how the MM300 will wear. I can feel the weight of the watch head, which I like and the AR coating is out of this world, you literally see thru the glass.


----------



## sinkko (Jul 21, 2014)

well after 3 years of obsessing about this watch i'm finally wearing it..

most happy with: fits perfectly on my wrist... was a bit worried about the size but guess my wrists are not as small as i thought

kind of unhappy with: the new lume on the SBDX017 (which i went for...) during the day the lume on the indices looks really green, wasn't expecting this at all, maybe should have done a bit more research on the new model. on the original sbdx001 they are just white during the day yeah?

anyway shall see how i feel after a week or so


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Put her back on the bracelet










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## robato (Nov 5, 2012)

sinkko said:


> well after 3 years of obsessing about this watch i'm finally wearing it..
> 
> most happy with: fits perfectly on my wrist... was a bit worried about the size but guess my wrists are not as small as i thought
> 
> ...


On the old 001 it's a subtle creamish color


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sinkko said:


> well after 3 years of obsessing about this watch i'm finally wearing it..
> 
> most happy with: fits perfectly on my wrist... was a bit worried about the size but guess my wrists are not as small as i thought
> 
> ...


You're seeing glow.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

sinkko said:


> well after 3 years of obsessing about this watch i'm finally wearing it..
> 
> most happy with: fits perfectly on my wrist... was a bit worried about the size but guess my wrists are not as small as i thought
> 
> ...


The same will apply to every dive watch with fantastic lume. This isn't a problem...


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Steppy said:


> On Omega Mesh
> 
> View attachment 5929882


great shots....mine is hopefully in transit as we speak....how do you owners find the OEM rubber I am a bracelet guy but have had the skx on rubber as a beater not that I can see me wearing the 300 as a beater but given the omega and breitling are on bracelets I can see having a watch on rubber or a nato a good option?.....any other aftermarket strap or bracelet recommendations....am I correct in thinking that there is not a strapcode type offering for the mm300...love the super oyster II on the skx


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes you are correct, there is not a Strapcode bracelet option for the MM300. I'm not sure if i've ever seen anyone sucessfully modify a oyster bracelet endlink for the Mm300. The OEM bracelet of the MM300 seems to gets mixed reviews. I didn't like it the first time around based on fit. But plenty of people love it. tissotgirl posted this pic a while back of the MM300 on an endmill bracelet but it looks like straight end links no the fitted ones. Maybe she will check in on how that worked out for her.










The mm300 on leather is also a popular option. The OEM rubber strap of the MM300 is great and lots of people also try the Isofrane. I would not try a NATO due to how heavy the watch head is but thankfully that isn't an expensive experiement to try it out for a few days.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I caved and bought an SBDX017 from Chino.

I need a bracelet diver and one that is a bit blingy and would prefer that it be smaller (my wrist is 7.5"+ and the MM wears a little small on me), so another MM is on the way.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I have learned that when it comes to the MM300










Welcome back!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Question: I don't wear my mm300 much. It's always at a dead stop. When I do wear it I give it a few winds to boot up and go to work. After a few hours (desktop) and about 3 miles of walking, the watch does by the next day (6-8 hours later). Is this normal for the watch?


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I caved and bought an SBDX017 from Chino.
> 
> I need a bracelet diver and one that is a bit blingy and would prefer that it be smaller (my wrist is 7.5"+ and the MM wears a little small on me), so another MM is on the way.


I also recently ordered an SBDX017 from Chino. It is now "Inbound Out Of Customs" according to the USPS tracking site which I update every 5 minutes or so


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

lxxrr; I don't know if that's normal, but why not give it a full wind instead of just a few turns? Fully wound it should last 50 hours or so.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Hilly64, here is a not great shot that shows the MM300 on the Yobokies endmill. It does just have the straight ends.



On the Yobokies beads of rice (also straight end)



And since you asked about rubber, I didn't find the stock rubber comfortable on me but I love the stock Sawtooth rubber.



Kim


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at Kim rockin' the straps and bracelets. That's quite a variety you have going there.


----------



## sinkko (Jul 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You're seeing glow.


i mean it sat in the box from seiya for 3 weeks before i got home and opened it, first thing i noticed was how green the markers were, absolutely not glowing, just the paint itself is very green


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sinkko said:


> i mean it sat in the box from seiya for 3 weeks before i got home and opened it, first thing i noticed was how green the markers were, absolutely not glowing, just the paint itself is very green


OK. The lume is green. Maybe you can find the older model and trade.


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

sinkko said:


> i mean it sat in the box from seiya for 3 weeks before i got home and opened it, first thing i noticed was how green the markers were, absolutely not glowing, just the paint itself is very green


Pics?

This is part of the reason I ordered the sbdx001 new when I could. I don't like the changes Seiko is doing to their dive watches.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

jriley1520 said:


> lxxrr; I don't know if that's normal, but why not give it a full wind instead of just a few turns? Fully wound it should last 50 hours or so.


A full wind has no issues...


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

tissotgirl said:


> Hilly64, here is a not great shot that shows the MM300 on the Yobokies endmill. It does just have the straight ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for info. As I said previously I think my preference is a bracelet but not a fan of the straight ends so will probably live with the stock OEM bracelet.....picked up on an issue some people have with the clasp...something along the lines of switching it out with an alternative?? having said this there is a good chance this could be living on rubber or leather....well at least one watch will just to giv some variety. In terms of the rubber I found the stock rubber that came with the skx ok once it bedded in and I had done the hot water exercise. I am hoping that the stock rubber supplied with the mm300 is of a higher quality and I will also check out the sawtooth


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> The same will apply to every dive watch with fantastic lume. This isn't a problem...


No, but the SBDX001 had/has fantastic lume. Mine is from 2003 and still glows fiercely right through the night. Am a bit bemused by the "improved" lume on the SBDX017 as I can't see where the original was lacking!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Darwin said:


> No, but the SBDX001 had/has fantastic lume. Mine is from 2003 and still glows fiercely right through the night. Am a bit bemused by the "improved" lume on the SBDX017 as I can't see where the original was lacking!


Same here


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Darwin said:


> No, but the SBDX001 had/has fantastic lume. Mine is from 2003 and still glows fiercely right through the night. Am a bit bemused by the "improved" lume on the SBDX017 as I can't see where the original was lacking!


I have the 012 which is supposed to have the new lume as well but honestly i dont remember it being much different than my 001 when i had it.










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Have we ever seen the curved end Yobokies BOR on the MM300? 
Also, is the case/lug the same shape between the 001 and the 017?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

dude76 said:


> Have we ever seen the curved end Yobokies BOR on the MM300?
> Also, is the case/lug the same shape between the 001 and the 017?


I've asked Harold about the photo of the curved end link Beads of Rice on the MM300 on his site but he explained it's an SKX013 end link modified


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

OT/ 
Every time I glance at the title of this thread on tapatalk the back of my brain wants it to be about MM300 the user. 
We miss you MM300!

Edit: commemorative pic


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seppia said:


> OT/
> 
> We miss you MM300!


Dude was a douche bag.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I thought my sarcasm was pretty evident


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

My corduroys!!!!!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

My very uncontroversial MM300. Doesn't wax lyrical about other Seiko LE divers nor post pics on the train but just silently chugs along at +1 seconds per 10 days (no typo, resting crown up overnight).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Newly acquired from Japan. I have been wearing this MM300 for a week and super loving it and it will be my daily beater.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Any SBDX017 owners comment if the rubber strap has been upgraded to the newer material like the Tunas?


----------



## TripleCalendar (Sep 10, 2015)

stewham said:


> View attachment 5908186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5908194


Great pics!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I have always had a lust for the MM300 but have been afraid to pull the trigger because I thought that it would overwhelm my <6.5" wrist. I seen a lot of pics in this thread of guys with small wrists like me and its tipping me over the edge to buying one.
I had a PO 42mm and felt it was too big on the bracelet but when I put it on a strap found it fit me well. I am hoping the MM300 will be the same and fit me on a strap.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

cadomniel said:


> I have always had a lust for the MM300 but have been afraid to pull the trigger because I thought that it would overwhelm my <6.5" wrist. I seen a lot of pics in this thread of guys with small wrists like me and its tipping me over the edge to buying one.
> I had a PO 42mm and felt it was too big on the bracelet but when I put it on a strap found it fit me well. I am hoping the MM300 will be the same and fit me on a strap.


The potential issue with the MM300 is not the width, but the height. 
Tye dial wears like a 42mm, but it's TALL.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

I have joined the club! SBDX017 just arrived from Chino about an hour ago. Re-sized the bracelet, used the micro-adjustments, and voila, a perfect fit. I couldn't be happier! (apologies for the crappy cell phone pic) And yes, I already fixed the date :-!


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Seppia said:


> The potential issue with the MM300 is not the width, but the height.
> Tye dial wears like a 42mm, but it's TALL.


Yeah the only thing I'm concerned about is how tall it is....seems to wear taller than the PO in the pics.
I


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

It does


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

BDC said:


> Any SBDX017 owners comment if the rubber strap has been upgraded to the newer material like the Tunas?


It's same as 001 and 012. It has the metal keeper like 012.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Seppia said:


> The potential issue with the MM300 is not the width, but the height.
> Tye dial wears like a 42mm, but it's TALL.


And remember that it weighs somewhere over 200 grams which could be an issue for some

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Tourbillion87 said:


> It's same as 001 and 012. It has the metal keeper like 012.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks..... and bummer, was hoping it was the new stuff.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> It does


Is that taller than the po42 8500 or 2500?


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it's taller than both, but it sure wears so.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Seppia said:


> I'm pretty sure it's taller than both, but it sure wears so.


Waiting for for mine to arrive probably early Dec. I have a breitling SOSF which is a big watch 44 x around 17mm I think. was my only watch until recently and whilst big and thick I must of got used to it as not a problem size wise. I do alternate with an Omega AT8500 41.5 after which i do now notice the SOSF....I guess with constant wear most watches disappear.

This wasn't the case with the poxl so I flipped it.

the mm300 comes in at 14 ish I believe so hoping not going to be an issue.

i have the skx007 which I find good but maybe a tad small at times. Got it as a beater but love it too much to beat. Thinking may flip it when the mm300 arrives (will stay in the family) and maybe get a cheap quartz or gshock.

Will be be interesting to see if it is that good that I consider flipping the SOSF, had this watch a long time and not getting as much wrist time these days but don't seem to be able to let it go.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> the mm300 comes in at 14 ish I believe so hoping not going to be an issue.
> 
> i have the skx007 which I find good but maybe a tad small at times.


The MM300 is significantly taller than the skx007/9, it's not close.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

Massdrop has the SBDX001 for $1495. Seems luke a good price based on what else I can find. Tempting...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

BDC said:


> Any SBDX017 owners comment if the rubber strap has been upgraded to the newer material like the Tunas?


It has not. Feels the same to me; hard.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Makes no sense... use it on <1K Tunas, but not on a $1800 watch...

MM300 rubber looks so good, and is equally hard, and uncomfortable. :roll:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> It has not. Feels the same to me; hard.


Hey Rob, Is the buckle still bead blasted or did they give it a brush/polished finish to match the keeper?

I never understood using blasted buckles with fine brush/polished case's

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BDC said:


> Makes no sense... use it on <1K Tunas, but not on a $1800 watch...
> 
> MM300 rubber looks so good, and is equally hard, and uncomfortable. :roll:


I was hoping it would change to the updated silicon. +1, it really is a great looking strap. However, once you boil it to shape, it's a lot more comfortable IMO.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> Hey Rob, Is the buckle still bead blasted or did they give it a brush/polished finish to match the keeper?
> 
> I never understood using blasted buckles with fine brush/polished case's
> 
> ...


Funny you should ask. The keeper is brushed with polished edges. The buckle is blasted.

Honestly, my reaction was dismissive, but just a bit embarrassed for Seiko. You can tell that it came down to whether or not to dip into the parts bin; not whether to have a cohesive upgrade.

One thing I have noticed though, is that the end links on every one I've seen so far have fit correctly without an obnoxious gap. You can pull down and make a gap, but wearing on the wrist they're flush. I haven't seen any pics with a gap yet. Probably coincidence.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

crosspost with head-fi watches thread


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Glad to be back in the club.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

congrats! ^^^


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

I have my Seiko Marinemaster since 2005!









Best regards from Germany

Andi


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I"m always going to be curious and lusting after one until I finally get one. It has been on my list even when I started this hobby but I ruled it out as being too big. It wouldn't be a daily wearer, but for the price of a gently used one might be nice to add one to my collection. Will have to find one and give it a try...


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

cadomniel said:


> I think I"m always going to be curious and lusting after one until I finally get one. It has been on my list even when I started this hobby but I ruled it out as being too big. It wouldn't be a daily wearer, but for the price of a gently used one might be nice to add one to my collection. Will have to find one and give it a try...


For me it wears like a 42. Compared to my 44mm PAM, it wears a lot smaller. It's thick and heavy though and you need to be able to deal with that.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Seems there's an influx of new and renewed owners recently. Congrats to all and hope you're all enjoying your watch as much as I am. 

So far mine is +5 seconds/day fast and have some clasp blemishes already. My observation is the bracelet and clasp have a titanium-like grayish color to them. Could it be the diashield?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

typericey said:


> My observation is the bracelet and clasp have a titanium-like grayish color to them. Could it be the diashield?


Could be. My clasp scratched just going to lunch and making contact with a table. I'm LOL'ing at the Diashield. It's a joke IMO.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Perhaps the clasp IS titanium?


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Robotaz said:


> Funny you should ask. The keeper is brushed with polished edges. The buckle is blasted.
> 
> Honestly, my reaction was dismissive, but just a bit embarrassed for Seiko. You can tell that it came down to whether or not to dip into the parts bin; not whether to have a cohesive upgrade.
> 
> One thing I have noticed though, is that the end links on every one I've seen so far have fit correctly without an obnoxious gap. You can pull down and make a gap, but wearing on the wrist they're flush. I haven't seen any pics with a gap yet. Probably coincidence.


Thanks Rob,

I was really hoping Seiko would have 100% thought this through....never really happenens does it:think:

I mean how hard would it be to change to the silicon formula & brush & polish the clasp.o|

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

khbk said:


> Perhaps the clasp IS titanium?


The Marine Master ratcheting clasp has always been titanium....and yes, it's a scratch magnet.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

I am having difference opinions with others that I like the thickness and the weight of this watch. See how proper is the watch wearing on my 6.5in wrist.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Looks great...I have 6.3'' wrist maybe 6.5'' in the summer 
I have always been interested in the MM300 but scared of the size but had a PO for awhile and it seems the MM300 is only a bit taller and heavier than the PO. I just like the overall look of the case, dial , hands, of the MM300.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Just like you, before I owned the MM300, I like its overall look, but after I owned the MM300, the size and the weight have added point too.



cadomniel said:


> Looks great...I have 6.3'' wrist maybe 6.5'' in the summer
> I have always been interested in the MM300 but scared of the size but had a PO for awhile and it seems the MM300 is only a bit taller and heavier than the PO. I just like the overall look of the case, dial , hands, of the MM300.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> The Marine Master ratcheting clasp has always been titanium....and yes, it's a scratch magnet.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Is it just the slide portion that is stainless? I never even noticed until mentioned in this thread, and mine says stainless.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Is it just the slide portion that is stainless? I never even noticed until mentioned in this thread, and mine says stainless.


The clasp is titanium, and of a different color/finish. I don't blame Seiko because cost cutting had to happen to keep the watch price where it is.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

lxxrr said:


> The clasp is titanium, and of a different color/finish. I don't blame Seiko because cost cutting had to happen to keep the watch price where it is.


Pretty sure Ti is more expensive...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> The clasp is titanium, and of a different color/finish. I don't blame Seiko because cost cutting had to happen to keep the watch price where it is.


Why do they say stainless?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> And remember that it weighs somewhere over 200 grams which could be an issue for some
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


202 to be exact.










But not so bad on a strap.


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

If you're getting scratches on the diashield, why not just buff them out with a nail buffer. It keeps the grain like factory buffing gives it but removes the swirls.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> 202 to be exact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


> Removed 2 links
> 202g exact


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

6R15 said:


> > Removed 2 links
> > 202g exact
> 
> View attachment 6028577


Oh, touché.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Why do they say stainless?


That piece is stainless but the top locking prices appear to be titanium. Very thin, very light, different color.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

typericey said:


> Bracelet sized by Berge of Bestime, Sherman Oaks (5 stars on Yelp). I love this bad boy and I don't care if it's too large for my puny wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it stack up against the PO8500??


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Is there any better alternative clasp with shorter length? Standard clasp too long for my small wrist
(every extension links is removed)


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## eals112 (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Seiko, surviving bath time since 1965.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to see another old timer like me !!!











AndiH71 said:


> I have my Seiko Marinemaster since 2005!
> 
> View attachment 6004634
> 
> ...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't be... it is big, yes... but blends so nicely with you... I have girly wrists too !!!


cadomniel said:


> Looks great...I have 6.3'' wrist maybe 6.5'' in the summer
> I have always been interested in the MM300 but scared of the size but had a PO for awhile and it seems the MM300 is only a bit taller and heavier than the PO. I just like the overall look of the case, dial , hands, of the MM300.


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Glad to see another old timer like me !!!


How's long term ownership like in terms of maintenance, accuracy, durability, etc.?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hard to argue with the classic seiko DNA of the MM300 and Benuto wave (22mm strap).
Like a refined skx diver, and almost as comfortable with the reduction in weight on rubber at less than 150gms..... may end up staying this way.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Playing with water again


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Anyone know what the cost of the crown/tube replacement is?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hanging by the heated pool while the kids swim off turkey leftovers.














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 6156018


Great shot....that's the best picture I have seen so far !!

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Love how the MM's bezel changes color depending on the light.



matthew P said:


> Hanging by the heated pool while the kids swim off turkey leftovers.
> View attachment 6143546


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I sent mine to Seiko Japan through Seiko's Canadian service centre in early 2014 asking that they look at the crown and tube as at the time the crown took about 1/4 turn to seat. I can't tell if the crown and tube were replaced, but the crown now takes about 2 turns to screw down (which is a big improvement but still seems rather brief). My guess is that the crown was stripped and not the tube as Jack at IWW advised me that the former is easy and cheap to fix, the latter VERY expensive. Full servicing, without any case or bracelet refinishing, came to just a tad over $600 CDN including shipping. Didn't get an invoice specifying what work was done, either, but the watch is on my wrist ticking away 

As I am sure you've discovered, the crown and stem are a well known weakness with this model, so I advise great care screwing the crown down. I find it VERY, VERY difficult to tell if I have seated the threads properly, even following servicing. I find that periodically flossing the stem threads with waxed floss alleviates the problem somewhat...



dude76 said:


> Anyone know what the cost of the crown/tube replacement is?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Great shot....that's the best picture I have seen so far !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


thanks mate ...!!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Darwin said:


> I sent mine to Seiko Japan through Seiko's Canadian service centre in early 2014 asking that they look at the crown and tube as at the time the crown took about 1/4 turn to seat. I can't tell if the crown and tube were replaced, but the crown now takes about 2 turns to screw down (which is a big improvement but still seems rather brief). My guess is that the crown was stripped and not the tube as Jack at IWW advised me that the former is easy and cheap to fix, the latter VERY expensive. Full servicing, without any case or bracelet refinishing, came to just a tad over $600 CDN including shipping. Didn't get an invoice specifying what work was done, either, but the watch is on my wrist ticking away
> 
> As I am sure you've discovered, the crown and stem are a well known weakness with this model, so I advise great care screwing the crown down. I find it VERY, VERY difficult to tell if I have seated the threads properly, even following servicing. I find that periodically flossing the stem threads with waxed floss alleviates the problem somewhat...


For some reason, the SBDX017 that I own has a wonderful crown action, even screwing/unscrewing. Feels awesome and I have no worries about stripping anymore.

I did own a 001, but I can't tell if the crown is updated. I can say that my 017 crown is great.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

The only 001 I've ever seen/handled is my own, so I don't know if mine is "normal" or not! I also don't know if I'm not a little gun shy about it and now seeing problems that aren't there.

FWIW, my Emperor Tuna has FANTASTIC crown action (as do my other Seiko divers).

!


Robotaz said:


> For some reason, the SBDX017 that I own has a wonderful crown action, even screwing/unscrewing. Feels awesome and I have no worries about stripping anymore.
> 
> I did own a 001, but I can't tell if the crown is updated. I can say that my 017 crown is great.


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Wow wow wow, just read that the SBDX001 won't be produced anymore since the SBDX017 is now out. Is that true? And what do you think about that? I'm on the fence of getting the MM300 and I was all about the SBDX001 but now that I learned about the SBDX017 I don't know if I want the plane jane unsigned crown (imo nicer look) or the MEMS thingy in the movement (arguably better performance?). Which version do you think is more desirable? 
P.S.: the 001 would cost me 1730€ and the 017, once it's out, will run for 2300€.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> For some reason, the SBDX017 that I own has a wonderful crown action, even screwing/unscrewing. Feels awesome and I have no worries about stripping anymore.
> 
> I did own a 001, but I can't tell if the crown is updated. I can say that my 017 crown is great.


agreed & same on my SBDX012


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Recent pic of my SBDX017


----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Someone from this thread requested a side by side of the MM300 with the DSSD and PO8500 a month ago. Been quite busy and was only able to snap this today.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

typericey said:


> Someone from this thread requested a side by side of the MM300 with the DSSD and PO8500 a month ago. Been quite busy and was only able to snap this today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks like the 42mm PO. Interesting side by side shot. The 001 almost looks a tad smaller even though it's 44mm. Would you say that is the case? does it wear smaller. I had thePOXL but found it too big. I didn't feel the 42PO and now have a 017 incoming in about two weeks. Can't wait but buying unseen based on reviews which I think is adding to excitement. Many have commented how much nicer they are in the flesh which I hope is the case.

Will add pics/review hopefully before xmas


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Hilly64 said:


> that looks like the 42mm PO. Interesting side by side shot. The 001 almost looks a tad smaller even though it's 44mm. Would you say that is the case? does it wear smaller.


Yes it is the 42mm PO. Without doing actual measurements, to me the PO wears smallest among the three.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

typericey said:


> Yes it is the 42mm PO. Without doing actual measurements, to me the PO wears smallest among the three.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thats encouraging as I felt the 42PO just a touch small for me ( although looked fine when viewed from distance) and was looking at the gmt goodplanet model at 43.5 for that reason.

i regularly wear a breitling SOSF and have no size issues so guess 43-44 is my sweet spot.....strange how small fractions can make a huge difference in terms of appearance and wearability


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

Love this watch!


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

smalls said:


>


Hey smalls.....how does the MM stack up compared to the Rolex and Planet Ocean. In particular their latter as this was a grail but now looking forward to an incoming sbdx017 hopefully next week in time for crimble ???


----------



## smalls (Jun 9, 2008)

Hilly64 said:


> Hey smalls.....how does the MM stack up compared to the Rolex and Planet Ocean. In particular their latter as this was a grail but now looking forward to an incoming sbdx017 hopefully next week in time for crimble 


I'd put them all right there together. Obviously the fit and finish isn't quite as nice on the Seiko and the bracelet isn't my absolute favorite, but there's just this intangible quality about the Seiko that I love. It has the most wrist presence of the group and it looks just as good on rubber as the bracelet. You're going to love your 017.

I think I posted these pics earlier in this thread but I'll throw them up again.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

smalls said:


> I'd put them all right there together. Obviously the fit and finish isn't quite as nice on the Seiko and the bracelet isn't my absolute favorite, but there's just this intangible quality about the Seiko that I love. It has the most wrist presence of the group and it looks just as good on rubber as the bracelet. You're going to love your 017.
> 
> I think I posted these pics earlier in this thread but I'll throw them up again.


Cheers

not noticed these pics before so thanks for posting. Interesting comments re the wrist presence of the MM compared to the others!

I am thinking that it may be my go to rubber or strap watch particularly as I have just let go of an skx which even though I had a super oyster seemed to suit the rubber strap very well

i am in general a bracelet guy but I won't be able to make my mind up until I see it in the flesh


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Recently received my SBDX001. Still can't get over how beautiful it is.









The perfect duo...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

22mm seiko wave vent rubber off my Darth tuna squeezed into the MM300 lugs.
The added width helps fill the gap between the case and rubber and the previously boiled rubber does a great job of wrapping the wrist and keeping the head exactly where I like it with out having to ratchet the strap down too tight.
I know the old rubber looks a little ratty but I love the way it features the case/ dial and gives the watch more of a tool look/ feel.
The seiko wave on the rubber and authentic metals keeper gets it back to feeling a bit more OEM than the bonetto but they both work well.
I suspect I will be wearing it this way for a while..... its everything I wanted the old SKX modified diver to be when it grew up.









Now if it was only easy to get it regulated it would be perfect. Lucky I've got over my accuracy OCD.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Still contemplating a mm300 purchase for a Christmas gift to myself. 
Thought some of you might appreciate this old description from a mm300 owner.


_







Originally Posted by *forpetesake* 
It squats in its watch box amongst others and could easily be the watch box bully if it chose to be, but that is not in its nature, though neither is it sterile. Like a scrubbed up, well travelled, highly trained veteran it carries a quiet air of dignity and self assurance. It has excellent manners, old school charm and has maintained its sculptured body, you just know it could still get handy if the need arose. 
Few of mine have this much personality.

_
​


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


you really have figured out how to photograph this watch..... outstanding shot


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

chonga said:


> Still contemplating a mm300 purchase for a Christmas gift to myself.
> Thought some of you might appreciate this old description from a mm300 owner.
> 
> 
> ...


My Christmas present to myself should be with me early next week.....sooooo excited been waiting ages

will post pics when it arrives


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, congrats. I don't know what's keeping me from pulling the trigger but my finger has been hovering over the buy button now for over a week. Have the funds, flipped a couple of watches and itching for a new one.

Luckily, since my wife thinks all of my watches look the same she won't notice "another Seiko" in my rotation.

Maybe a couple of beers should do the trick....?



Hilly64 said:


> My Christmas present to myself should be with me early next week.....sooooo excited been waiting ages
> 
> will post pics when it arrives


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

chonga said:


> Wow, congrats. I don't know what's keeping me from pulling the trigger but my finger has been hovering over the buy button now for over a week. Have the funds, flipped a couple of watches and itching for a new one.
> 
> Luckily, since my wife thinks all of my watches look the same she won't notice "another Seiko" in my rotation.
> 
> Maybe a couple of beers should do the trick....?


Just do it. You will not regret it. This is an iconic timepiece. If you don't like it, flip it again. The value will not be far off. You may even make a profit flipping it since it's no longer in production.

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Tourbillion87 (May 28, 2013)

A little Christmas light reflection. Post #300 of my new mm300. I promise that is a coincidence


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Yup, there is merit in having a few black dialed divers watches. It makes it easier to slip a new one into the rotation. My wife thinks the same thing about my watches.

Mark



chonga said:


> Wow, congrats. I don't know what's keeping me from pulling the trigger but my finger has been hovering over the buy button now for over a week. Have the funds, flipped a couple of watches and itching for a new one.
> 
> Luckily, since my wife thinks all of my watches look the same she won't notice "another Seiko" in my rotation.
> 
> Maybe a couple of beers should do the trick....?


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

chonga said:


> Wow, congrats. I don't know what's keeping me from pulling the trigger but my finger has been hovering over the buy button now for over a week. Have the funds, flipped a couple of watches and itching for a new one.
> 
> Luckily, since my wife thinks all of my watches look the same she won't notice "another Seiko" in my rotation.
> 
> Maybe a couple of beers should do the trick....?


My wife said "it's the same as your other one (skx007j)". I said like the Mulberry is just another leather handbag like your other three lol


----------



## sinkko (Jul 21, 2014)

OK I was so wrong about the lume, so so very wrong

This lume is incredible... It glows so brightly even in broad daylight, it is absolutely ridiculous










some more pics.. drove almost 4,000 KM just starting at my wrist the whole time watching it catch the light and the reflections in the domed crystal... i think i have a problem... but then again this is page 238 so i think i'm not alone


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Love my MM300


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Question: Does anyone notice a oil-slick like effect on the bezel? Mine is scratched a bit wondering if that's the cause.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

My new Toshi Storm grey. Love the combo.


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

An mm300 will be my next watch! No new purchases until I pick one up! Been eyeing them and man they look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Seikomasochist (Nov 10, 2013)

I drunk ordered a 17 from Seiya last night. Selling a lot of firearms to pay off the credit card. Came to this thread to feel better about the sticker shock of one of my grail watches.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

sinkko said:


> OK I was so wrong about the lume, so so very wrong
> 
> This lume is incredible... It glows so brightly even in broad daylight, it is absolutely ridiculous
> 
> ...


Love the watch, also couldn't help but recognise the Aussie bush in the background, no mistaking the red dirt, burnt trees and scrub. Good to see a MM300 in Aus!

Sent from my HTC One mini using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Yeeehaaaa..... The 017 has finally arrived and have to say it looks great. At this point I am not sure how I feel as been waiting such a while for it to get here. Will do a mini review of my feelings in a few days time when its bedded in.

at the moment I thought it would knock spots off the SOSF but have to say it doesn't which I think is a testament to the breitling rather than anything to do with the MM. It is shallower that the SOSF but appears taller maybe due to case and lug shape and although about the same size it looks a lot smaller. I have had the SOSF since 06 as my daily wear and only watch until I caught an infectious bug!!!!

the face on the MM appears less fussy and sits a lot deeper. The bezel reminds me of the skx only much better quality less flat and more shiny

i am a bracelet guy and the omega belongs on the bracelet however I am feeling either the SOSF or MM needs to be on rubber but at this point not sure which but edging towards the MM as it seems to sit a bit more sporty and less dressy than the ling.

now for some very quick iPhone pics

Immediately after unboxing and quickly removing a link









On rubber....already boiled....is this the preferred look?









Side by side with old faithful









Nice trifecta....that's it no more !!!









Beaut









Gone but not forgotten


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Hilly64, congratulations and welcome to the MM300 family. I have to agree with you that the MM300 looks better with the rubber strap. And the quality of the rubber strap is out of my expectation on how good it is. In my opinion, out of your 4 watches, MM300 is winner.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

thanks going to wear my new present over the xmas break and see how it feels. I dare say the bracelet/rubber will be swapped out on more than one occasion. I did like the skx stock rubber but I have not formed an opinion on the MM stock rubber yet other than it feels more supple than the skx unit. I am not sure I dig the iso straps however I am open to any suggestions of strap/rubber combinations that work well with this watch. Also what is the spring bar spec I need to look out for? I am guessing that the OEM fat spring bars are not likely to fit other straps so what size of spring bar male end do I need to look out for and are ones with the collars better? thanks chaps


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> I did like the skx stock rubber but I have not formed an opinion on the MM stock rubber yet other than it feels more supple than the skx unit. I am not sure I dig the iso straps however I am open to any suggestions of strap/rubber combinations that work well with this watch. Also what is the spring bar spec I need to look out for? I am guessing that the OEM fat spring bars are not likely to fit other straps so what size of spring bar male end do I need to look out for and are ones with the collars better? thanks chaps











Bonetto century wave vent works well with stock springs.
I imagine the z-22 of the six divers works well if you can squeeze it in.
I have the stock seiko rubber from my darth tuna squeezed in right now and the combo of the extra tension from the squeeze and the boiled rubber shape makes for the perfect position/ looseness with out flopping around. I imagine the six wave vent would work well. The bonito rubber is softer and more supple so it squeezes in better but doesn't hold the boiled curve like the seiko rubber.... it is softer and grippier on the skin though if loose but not floppy is required. I used the mm300 spring bars each time.
FWIW i love ISOfranes but prefer the seiko rubber on the mm300, the 2m mm ISO had a lug gap when I used stock spring bars.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

The lug width is 20mm.

Personally, I find the MM300 strap much more comfortable than those found on the SKX and other similar lines. However, the isofrane is on another level. It is by far the most comfortable rubber strap imo.

With regard to spring bars, many aftermarket straps will not accept Seiko OEM "fat" bars. In this case, you may want to look up twente(o) on ebay. He sells 1.78mm bars with 1.1mm ends that work well for this and other Seiko watches. They don't necessarily _have_ to be flanged since the MM has drilled lugs, but if you plan to use them on other watches, it can't hurt. I have these installed with a 20mm isofrane on mine and I couldn't be any happier.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> The lug width is 20mm.
> 
> Personally, I find the MM300 strap much more comfortable than those found on the SKX and other similar lines. However, the isofrane is on another level. It is by far the most comfortable rubber strap.


Interesting that you rate the isofranes that highly. I am going to give the stock rubber a good go and maybe I shouldn't right off the iso.

Which iso strap is the best suited to the MM ?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hilly64 said:


> Interesting that you rate the isofranes that highly. I am going to give the stock rubber a good go and maybe I shouldn't right off the iso.
> 
> Which iso strap is the best suited to the MM ?


All the same unless you get a wider strap and notch it to fit.

Iso is great for round wrists and/or long lugs. You get short lugs, or lugless, on a flat wrist and it pinches like a thick BDSM torture strap.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gshock626 said:


> View attachment 6424578


Is that a blue hand mod or a reflection?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Is that a blue hand mod or a reflection?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Reflection.

Hmm...I think a blue seconds hand would look pretty sweet, especially with a brown leather strap.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

How susceptible is the bezel to hairline scratches? I am thinking of picking one up soon and the feeling of seeing scratches in the lacquer would make me sick on my grail watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakota1776 (Mar 1, 2015)

Seikomasochist said:


> I drunk ordered a 17 from Seiya last night. Selling a lot of firearms to pay off the credit card. Came to this thread to feel better about the sticker shock of one of my grail watches.


I can't comment on the financial prudence of the decision, but from an aesthetic and functional perspective I don't think you will be disappointed. It looks even better in person than in pictures. It works well on both rubber (included wrist strap or isofrane) and on the bracelet.

Enjoy!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A couple of pics while waiting in the car for my wife.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

My impression is that the bezel is quite easy to scratch. However, I bought my 2003 vintage SBDX001 preloved in 2012 and already had a bezel covered in microscratches. I don't know how many, if any, I've added since. I can tell you this, though: I initially wanted to replace the bezel but I never have because the watch still looks KILLER on wrist and I have to work hard to "notice" the scratches. I've gone skin diving with mine and generally have not babied it. Very tough watch and the more banged up it gets, the more awesome it looks in my opinion.

Picture taken out on the roof of my office building on a rainy July day last year (2014):










bourmb said:


> How susceptible is the bezel to hairline scratches? I am thinking of picking one up soon and the feeling of seeing scratches in the lacquer would make me sick on my grail watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hilly64 said:


> Yeeehaaaa..... The 017 has finally arrived and have to say it looks great. At this point I am not sure how I feel as been waiting such a while for it to get here. Will do a mini review of my feelings in a few days time when its bedded in.
> 
> at the moment I thought it would knock spots off the SOSF but have to say it doesn't which I think is a testament to the breitling rather than anything to do with the MM. It is shallower that the SOSF but appears taller maybe due to case and lug shape and although about the same size it looks a lot smaller. I have had the SOSF since 06 as my daily wear and only watch until I caught an infectious bug!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

MM300 vs tissot PRC200.

The PRC200 never gain any wearing time since I got the mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh...so nice, the Master near to where it belongs, water ! Going by your avatar, I think you had chosen the best fit watch Captain !!!!  


capt-dim said:


> View attachment 6480433


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Oh...so nice, the Master near to where it belongs, water ! Going by your avatar, I think you had chosen the best fit watch Captain !!!!


... thanks mate .. mm300 at sea in natural environment !!! and heavy duty saving peoples at sea !!!


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

Wishing everybody a Blessed 2016!










Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## popsi (Feb 18, 2013)

Say Hello to my little friend, a new friend that is... #017


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Get out of here... Cost guard ???       


capt-dim said:


> ... thanks mate .. mm300 at sea in natural environment !!! and heavy duty saving peoples at sea !!!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Just got this one in from a fellow forum member yesterday.....feels great to have a MM300 again!!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Get out of here... Cost guard ???


... my office ...!!!:-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

This is an absolutely fantastic watch!


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

My MM is for an Service laying by my watchmaker. I hope she is coming fast back.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Do you find yourself strapping on the ND sub or mm300 more frequently?



chriscentro said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic watch!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

chonga said:


> Do you find yourself strapping on the ND sub or mm300 more frequently?


I'm still in my honeymoon phase with the Sub, so yeah, I wear the Sub more now.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

With regard to SEIKO watches, I've got a couple skx's, an SNZ, and a 'Sumo' on the way. 

From those who own them, please tell why I may need a MM300 too?


EBenke


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Dear Mr. E,

You answered yourself... why more Seikos if you have a SKX which is a very capable watch on its own right?

  


ebenke said:


> With regard to SEIKO watches, I've got a couple skx's, an SNZ, and a 'Sumo' on the way.
> 
> From those who own them, please tell why I may need a MM300 too?
> 
> EBenke


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Dear Mr. E,
> 
> You answered yourself... why more Seikos if you have a SKX which is a very capable watch on its own right?


Well, can one ever have too many? I don't even have the Sumo yet, and I'm already shopping again.....The Omegas, Rolex, Zenith, Hamilton and G-Shocks are getting pretty pissed however.

EBenke


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> This is an absolutely fantastic watch!


Swee bro. My best and wise buy in 2015.


----------



## chappardababbar (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm in!








Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Regards


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Regards from Poland


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Sold my SBDX017 ...........

But got a SBDX012 to replace it !!!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Phew!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Steppy said:


> Sold my SBDX017 ...........
> 
> But got a SBDX012 to replace it !!!
> 
> View attachment 6566666


Well done, what a beauty!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Sold my SBDX017 ...........
> 
> But got a SBDX012 to replace it !!!
> 
> View attachment 6566666


I know its probably just in my mind, however, did you notice a difference in the case finishing between the two? I have the 012 but was able to handle the 017 and that watch really popped for whatever reason. Surprisingly, I really liked the green lume as well.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jr81 said:


> I know its probably just in my mind, however, did you notice a difference in the case finishing between the two? I have the 012 but was able to handle the 017 and that watch really popped for whatever reason. Surprisingly, I really liked the green lume as well.


No difference at all in case finishing at all. I do think the dial is slightly better quality and just a shade darker black too and the lume looks slightly better applied. Overall I think the gold makes it a pop a bit more for me (especially on the bezel).

That said the Lume strength is far more apparent on the SBDX017, the new (and much greener) lume glows all the time.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> No difference at all in case finishing at all. I do think the dial is slightly better quality and just a shade darker black too and the lume looks slightly better applied. Overall I think the gold makes it a pop a bit more for me (especially on the bezel).
> 
> That said the Lume strength is far more apparent on the SBDX017, the new (and much greener) lume glows all the time.


Thank you and I think you're right about the dial. The 017 just had a richer look (at least to me) and a darker better quality dial would explain that. I just wasn't sure if I was seeing things because I didn't have the 012 with me to compare.

The 017 made me feel like the 012 was a bit dated. That being said, that's basically the idea of the 012 so it makes sense. I was just really surprised at how impressed I was with the 017 and found it interesting that you made the switch. The x on the crown didn't even bother me.


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

double post


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jr81 said:


> Thank you and I think you're right about the dial. The 017 just had a richer look (at least to me) and a darker better quality dial would explain that. I just wasn't sure if I was seeing things because I didn't have the 012 with me to compare.
> 
> The 017 made me feel like the 012 was a bit dated. That being said, that's basically the idea of the 012 so it makes sense. I was just really surprised at how impressed I was with the 017 and found it interesting that you made the switch. The x on the crown didn't even bother me.


The 017 is certainly the more modern of the two (new lume, more greyish tone matte dial), but as you said the 012 is meant to look "vintageish". For me the gold really takes it to another level, but for others gold is a big turnoff. If the opportunity of the 012 hadn't come up, i'd still have the 017, its fantastic. And I do miss the epic (but very glowy green) of the 017.

I'd be interested to see the new seiko lume on the 012 but I can't see bright green and gold being a good match, so I can understand why Seiko went with their "old" lume on this limited edition. But the new lume on the 017 is amazing, I've even had crazy thoughts about owning both - they will be knocked on the head immediately !!!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Laser engraved crown X - it looks bad,
Diashield can not be repaired (at the factory Seiko) and scratch you.
Often you will see something by way of fixing the bracelets.
017 there's nothing we do that,
001 can be polished CapeCode ...
I prefer 001


----------



## Lehnsherr (Sep 18, 2009)

Had been eyeing one for a long time and finally was about to pull the trigger, so I went to a store today to take a look at the watch. 

Overall the size of the watch head fits well on my wrist. However I didn't made the purchase due to the bracelet. 

Is it just me or are there any owners finding that the clasp should be more substantial? I am worrying about the overall balance of the watch on my wrist and that the watch head will flip-flop around too easily. 

As I am unable to get the store to remove the links for me to try before purchase, I would appreciate owners/ex-owners to chime in on this.

Thanks!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Lehnsherr said:


> Had been eyeing one for a long time and finally was about to pull the trigger, so I went to a store today to take a look at the watch.
> 
> Overall the size of the watch head fits well on my wrist. However I didn't made the purchase due to the bracelet.
> 
> ...


It will not flop around.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I prefer mine on the stock rubber that came with my Darth. 
Watch is lighter by about 50 gems and the boiled rubber curve ensures a great fit with out any flop and I don't have to worry about scratching the clasp...... Of course it looks like an skx007 but I'm ok with that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

No, it will not flop around. Wearing mine now. No flop.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Flat bottom of that watch will prevent you from any unwanted movements...


----------



## Lehnsherr (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks guys for the input, if nothing goes wrong would probably make the purchase next week


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Sbdx017 here at +3s per day. Love it.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Just look at that hand-assembled 8L35 movement.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I see you ... and raise you one !










Amazing ! After all these seven or so years...!!!



capt-dim said:


>


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

MrB


----------



## Jotunn (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello from France!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Love this watch.


----------



## dontomaso (Nov 16, 2014)

"It's so shiny, I'm gonna die!"


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Haven't logged on for a bit. Great to see you guys still rocking the MM. Recent 14060m purchase has kept my Seiko quiet.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Some good looking cousins


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Warm greeting from Indonesia.
Mine says hi....


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

by rail by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

screwed crown

M!B


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MM300 on seiko Darth Tuna 22mm wave vent rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

matthew P said:


> MM300 on seiko Darth Tuna 22mm wave vent rubber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo Matthew. Is that a SBDX001 or is it a newer model?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Great photo Matthew. Is that a SBDX001 or is it a newer model?


No prospex on the crown....its a year old sbdx001.
Ive yet to see a side by side comparison but the case and bezel are holding up a lot better than I was lead to believe they would. All unmarked to date. Wearing it a lot now that its on rubber and I don't have to worry about the bracelet or clasp.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## iphoneautomatic (Jun 4, 2012)

Took off the bracelet and put it on a zulu. I was really beating up the bracelet at work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

wwwppp said:


>


I've been wanting to find a very nice rubber strap for my 012 as well. But I think the OEM strap design looks better on the standard 0 0 1 or 0 1 7 models. The 012 needs something a little sleeker and less toolish. Definitely not an ISO for this watch either. Any other suggestions?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Recent pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Recent pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The MM300 is my favorite watch. I am expecting a pre loved one tomorrow, traded a Sinn UX for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

rosborn said:


> The MM300 is my favorite watch. I am expecting a pre loved one tomorrow, traded a Sinn UX for it.


I remember a few months back you saying it was the watch you were looking for after all this time, but it looks like you sold it off at the time and kept the UX. I'd love to hear why you flipped the MM300 and ultimately came back to it.

For context, I'm really curious about the MM300. I've purchased an SKX009, OM, SRP229, sumo, along with a handful of other non-Seiko watches, with about 6 to 12 months between each purchase. All the while, I'd be looking at other watches and wondering if I should pull the trigger. I ended up getting a Tudor Pelagos in November 2014, have daily worn it since, and never had the same kind of itch return. It seems to be my perfect watch. I'm cured!

That being said...  ... the strength of the USD and weakness of the Yen is making me consider the MM300, but I don't know why. I'm more than happy with the Pelagos, and there seems to be plenty of overlap between it and the MM300. I really like the waffle strap and I think subconsciously I'm telling myself that it means if I want a beefy diver on rubber, I don't have to do a strap change on the Pelagos (which doesn't have drilled lugs, and is a pain to tape up, and even more annoying to try and get at the spring bars), but that's a really lazy excuse. I also think I could use in situations where I don't want to get the Pelagos scuffed up, like on a beach vacation, but the thought of a $1K+ "beater" makes me cringe (and isn't that why I have the 009/monster/SRP229?).

When the SBDX001 stocks were drying up I felt the "now or never" pressure, but I decided the upgraded lume, diashield, and guaranteed MEMS parts (such a petty want!) outweigh the (better IMO) unsigned crown and I'd prefer the 017. So I'm in no huge rush to pull the trigger, but hearing your take may help make my decision, one way or the other.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

rosborn - I thought i remembered you getting a MM300 a while back? - Ive been not paying too much attention around here lately.
If so then welcome back.
I too flipped my first 001 after a short ownership experience.
I hadn't worn it much and it sold quickly and at a good price allowing me to pick up a Speedy Pro before the price increase/model/box change.
I did miss it though and I often found myself here appreciating chriscentro's fine pictures (and others).
I bought a second one NIB for considerably less than I had sold my earlier used model after prices went down but they are even cheaper now , its a fantastic time to pick up a used MM300 IMO.

That being said I almost flipped the MM300 a second time chasing a GS029 diver (always easy to sell a MM300 for little loss) .
In the end I found the GS029 too big on wrist where as the MM300, while tall has that great "vintage" sized dial.
I still wasn't wearing the mm300 much as the weight on bracelet and easily scratched clasp made me baby it more than I liked.
Putting it on rubber reduced the weight and allowed me to wear it guilt free and its finally dominating wrist time like it dominated my visual appreciation time.

I hope your second ownership experience is a keeper - I personally have been giving a lot of thought towards selling off my other divers, such is my current enjoyment of the mm300. 
(edit - though I know I couldn't sell of the Darth - its pre existing wabi makes it the perfect beater for days I know I wouldn't want to wear the MM300 / summer work days when the height and banging is inevitable )

Its finally shifted from a watch I loved owning to a watch I love wearing which makes it a keeper at long last.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some news on the MM300 with the MEMS escapement? 
but is it true that the MM300 has been discontinued? :O :O :O is this only a rumor?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

SBDX001 => SBDX017 (dishield + MEMS)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-marinemaster-sbdx017-2225058.html


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Just missed one on the private sales forum


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

cwik said:


> For context, I'm really curious about the MM300. I've purchased an SKX009, OM, SRP229, sumo, along with a handful of other non-Seiko watches, with about 6 to 12 months between each purchase. All the while, I'd be looking at other watches and wondering if I should pull the trigger. I ended up getting a Tudor Pelagos in November 2014, have daily worn it since, and never had the same kind of itch return. It seems to be my perfect watch. I'm cured!
> 
> That being said...  ... the strength of the USD and weakness of the Yen is making me consider the MM300, but I don't know why. I'm more than happy with the Pelagos, and there seems to be plenty of overlap between it and the MM300. I really like the waffle strap and I think subconsciously I'm telling myself that it means if I want a beefy diver on rubber, I don't have to do a strap change on the Pelagos (which doesn't have drilled lugs, and is a pain to tape up, and even more annoying to try and get at the spring bars), but that's a really lazy excuse. I also think I could use in situations where I don't want to get the Pelagos scuffed up, like on a beach vacation, but the thought of a $1K+ "beater" makes me cringe (and isn't that why I have the 009/monster/SRP229?).


A pre owned Pelagos caught my eye this week in a local AD and have to say I like it however I have the Breitling SOSF which has, until 2014, been my one watch daily wear. I still know deep down that this would be my keeper out of the three watches I own purely because of the history (owned since 2006), I find it comfortable for a heavy watch and that for a diver it is both toolish and blingy enough to dress up more so than the MM300 IMHO. The omega AT comes close to the perfect one watch but it is probably just a tad too dressy to be truly casual. So.......I don't know how I have come to own a sbdx017 other than to say it is the fault of this forum and the multitude of awesome pics. The MM300 has been my new daily wear for about a month and it is everything that fans say about it. I have switched between strap and bracelet at least a dozen times and still cant make my mind up (hopefully the imminent arrival of a Bonnetto rubber may help). The intention was for the MM to be an upgrade to my SKX beater but like your good self I couldn't bring myself to beat the SKX so why I even contemplated that I could use the £1.5K MM for the rougher jobs I don't know.....think I will be picking up a GShock soon. My partner still prefers the SOSF and doesn't get the MM at all and can not understand why I got it given my other watches but didn't even try to explain!!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> rosborn - I thought i remembered you getting a MM300 a while back? - Ive been not paying too much attention around here lately.
> If so then welcome back.
> I too flipped my first 001 after a short ownership experience.
> I hadn't worn it much and it sold quickly and at a good price allowing me to pick up a Speedy Pro before the price increase/model/box change.
> ...


+1

While the specific details of my story may be slightly different, the sentiment is exactly the same.

It actually seems to be very common for people to flip their original mm300 and then later be drawn back to it again.

It would be interesting to hear from smalls because he is having a second run with the mm 300 as well I believe. But for him its in a phenomenal 3 watch rotation with an Omega and Rolex I believe. his perspective will be different then others who have not owned such high end pieces.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

cwik said:


> I remember a few months back you saying it was the watch you were looking for after all this time, but it looks like you sold it off at the time and kept the UX. I'd love to hear why you flipped the MM300 and ultimately came back to it.


The simple answer? Stupidity. The real answer? My son needed me to float him some money for college...quickly...and I didn't have any liquid cash laying around that I could access...quickly...and I knew the MM300 would sell...quickly...so I sold it. I regretted that decision immediately but I knew the UX would flounder in the sales forum because Sinns always take a while to sell unless you're willing to give it away.



cwik said:


> For context, I'm really curious about the MM300. I've purchased an SKX009, OM, SRP229, sumo, along with a handful of other non-Seiko watches, with about 6 to 12 months between each purchase. All the while, I'd be looking at other watches and wondering if I should pull the trigger. I ended up getting a Tudor Pelagos in November 2014, have daily worn it since, and never had the same kind of itch return. It seems to be my perfect watch. I'm cured!
> 
> That being said...  ... the strength of the USD and weakness of the Yen is making me consider the MM300, but I don't know why. I'm more than happy with the Pelagos, and there seems to be plenty of overlap between it and the MM300. I really like the waffle strap and I think subconsciously I'm telling myself that it means if I want a beefy diver on rubber, I don't have to do a strap change on the Pelagos (which doesn't have drilled lugs, and is a pain to tape up, and even more annoying to try and get at the spring bars), but that's a really lazy excuse. I also think I could use in situations where I don't want to get the Pelagos scuffed up, like on a beach vacation, but the thought of a $1K+ "beater" makes me cringe (and isn't that why I have the 009/monster/SRP229?).
> 
> When the SBDX001 stocks were drying up I felt the "now or never" pressure, but I decided the upgraded lume, diashield, and guaranteed MEMS parts (such a petty want!) outweigh the (better IMO) unsigned crown and I'd prefer the 017. So I'm in no huge rush to pull the trigger, but hearing your take may help make my decision, one way or the other.


Another reason why, in the end, I could part with my UX is, in my mind, the sort of limited occasions in which the watch is appropriate to wear - it is such a tool watch. There is also the fact that the MM300 is a complete Seiko product with a hand made movement while the UX is a Sinn made watch body with an ETA made quartz movement. The UX is special because of its durability and its accuracy. The MM300 is special because it is a product of real watchmakers and not just an assembled piece with parts outsourced elsewhere. Both are great watches and, while both are dive watches, there is definitely a different purpose, to my mind, intended for each watch.

To be honest, if I had a Tudor Pelagos I would be HAPPY and would probably be looking for a "beater" in the vein of a Casio Rangeman - something tough and virtually indestructible that was clearly a "beater". You earlier mentioned that you have purchased a number of Seiko, among which was a Sumo. To me, the Sumo is a great "beater" dress watch that could very well serve as that beach or kick around watch that you referred to. I've owned a couple of Sumos and I think they're great, low budget, dive watches that are attractive and durable. I will be looking for another Sumo.

Do you still own the Seikos you mentioned?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

matthew P said:


> rosborn - I thought i remembered you getting a MM300 a while back? - Ive been not paying too much attention around here lately.
> If so then welcome back.


Thank you sir. Guilty as charged. As you can see from a previous response, I did indeed flip my previous MM300 because I knew I could do so quickly and pretty much get my asking price.



matthew P said:


> I too flipped my first 001 after a short ownership experience.
> I hadn't worn it much and it sold quickly and at a good price allowing me to pick up a Speedy Pro before the price increase/model/box change.
> I did miss it though and I often found myself here appreciating chriscentro's fine pictures (and others).


Ditto on both counts. Our MM300 experiences are fairly similar. Within 5 minutes of finalizing the sale of my MM300 I was looking for a new one on the sales forum and on Watch Recon.



matthew P said:


> I bought a second one NIB for considerably less than I had sold my earlier used model after prices went down but they are even cheaper now , its a fantastic time to pick up a used MM300 IMO.


Interestingly enough, my second MM300 is newer and in much better condition (at least the bracelet) than the one I sold which arrived in my hands in that condition from its previous owner. This MM300 was made in July 2013 and was well taken care of. It is in great condition.



matthew P said:


> That being said I almost flipped the MM300 a second time chasing a GS029 diver (always easy to sell a MM300 for little loss) .
> In the end I found the GS029 too big on wrist where as the MM300, while tall has that great "vintage" sized dial.
> I still wasn't wearing the mm300 much as the weight on bracelet and easily scratched clasp made me baby it more than I liked.
> Putting it on rubber reduced the weight and allowed me to wear it guilt free and its finally dominating wrist time like it dominated my visual appreciation time.


The MM300, for me, wears a lot smaller than its description portrays. I am at two automatic watches - an Oris Aquis date and the MM300. Very different watches but watch companies that, for me, are very similar. Both companies are independent watch makers (if you don't already know, you owe it to yourself to learn about Oris' rebirth from an almost assured death as part of the SWATCH conglomerate) who make great products that tend to fly under the radar of most watch "aficionados" and both companies are right around 100 years old. I've said before and I will say it again, those who own Seiko watches know just what fine watches Seiko makes. Those who don't will never get it.



matthew P said:


> I hope your second ownership experience is a keeper - I personally have been giving a lot of thought towards selling off my other divers, such is my current enjoyment of the mm300.
> (edit - though I know I couldn't sell of the Darth - its pre existing wabi makes it the perfect beater for days I know I wouldn't want to wear the MM300 / summer work days when the height and banging is inevitable )
> 
> Its finally shifted from a watch I loved owning to a watch I love wearing which makes it a keeper at long last.


I'm pretty sure this MM300 is going to be a keeper. I don't like to say never but the angst I felt immediately after selling my previous MM300 is memorable and I really don't want to have to scour the forum or the internet just to have the opportunity to purchase another MM300. They aren't that hard to find but that may not always be the case and I really don't want to play the odds.

I'm glad you very happy with your MM300. Your photos didn't help me forget the MM300. ;-)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On shark mesh this morning...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The two of us (my MM300 and me) at Lowe's to purchase a new porcelain depository.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Seiko should just pay you to do their product images because the ones they take are horrible. I think sales would double, triple.... quadruple with these scrumtrelescent photos of yours. They can pay you in watches and I can broker the deal so just give me every 3rd watch and we have a deal 



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Chonga, please send an email to Seiko now, lol.


----------



## V_Gore (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

So much truth spoken on this thread, and in your post ! Thank you !!!!

There is, however, one thing that caught my eye:



rosborn said:


> ...
> 
> ...There is also the fact that the MM300 is a complete Seiko product with a hand made movement while the UX is a Sinn made watch body with an ETA made quartz movement. ...
> 
> ...


I got the feeling you have a preference for the MM300 due to the fact that is a all around "in-house" watch, which is true and one of the reasons why I still have mine after all these eight or so years. However, you kind of degraded the Sinn due to the ETA movement, yet would like to have a Tudor Pelagos? Except for very vintage Tudors, or the very new ones, all Tudors have had ETA movements, nothing wrong with that IMHO. If you are talking about the latest Tudor Pelagos with the In-House movement and the love letter in the dial, I can understand your comment, otherwise you lost me there !

Anyway, thank you for all that you have shared !

One day, time permitting, I would like to make a review and story after all these eight years with my beloved MM300, what I call, The Master !

Cheers,

G.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> So much truth spoken on this thread, and in your post ! Thank you !!!!
> 
> There is, however, one thing that caught my eye:
> 
> ...


Can't I appreciate both?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely! Both and all three if you want!    


rosborn said:


> Can't I appreciate both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwat (Nov 22, 2014)

V_Gore said:


> View attachment 6737962


A beautiful sax and timepiece. There's nothing quite like a Selmer!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Rosborn - sounds like you were able to help your son out  |> 
and you were rewarded by the watch universe if your second MM300 arrived in better shape. 
I also feel like I did better the second time around and the feeling of getting my second one was strangely my more rewarding..... I won't be trying my luck on watch recon any time soon. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

My first MM300 was relegated to the rubber strap. For me, the strap was fairly rigid and did not readily conform to the curvature of my wrist. I have heard something about a boiling/hot water technique that helps resolve that situation.

My "new" MM300 is on the bracelet. I have to say that I like the bracelet. I've read that many people don't like the bracelet, saying it feels cheap. Similar complaints are made about the bracelet on the SBDC001/003/007 (Sumos). I like both bracelets and I don't know if I would say they feel cheap. They are narrow but are on par with the bracelet on a Tag Heuer Aquaracer that I used to own. There is no way that either bracelet is on par with an Oris Aquis bracelet. Yeah, the Aquis (and most Oris) bracelets are unique in design where they meet the lugs but, once affixed to the watch, are pretty seamless in appearance and are very comfortable and...the Oris bracelet is more substantial in width and weight. It also costs about $150 more than the MM300 bracelet after market. There is one, teeny tiny, thing I am having to get used to on the MM300 bracelet - the adjustable diver's extension on the clasp. It doesn't take much, on my bracelet, to engage the diver's extension when either taking the watch off or putting it on. In other words, it engages pretty easily. Outside of that, I have no issues with the MM300 bracelet.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I've been wanting to find a very nice rubber strap for my 012 as well. But I think the OEM strap design looks better on the standard 0 0 1 or 0 1 7 models. The 012 needs something a little sleeker and less toolish. Definitely not an ISO for this watch either. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Have you thought about a waffle or tropic?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> One day, time permitting, I would like to make a review and story after all these eight years with my beloved MM300, what I call, The Master !


It would be cool to hear about your 8 year journey with 'The Master'!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Trust me, it hasn't been all roses and love, we have had our moments... but, like a marriage you want to succeed, we are doing an effort to move forward! I will share one day, promise that !   


TheMeasure said:


> It would be cool to hear about your 8 year journey with 'The Master'!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Center of attention


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

My new MM300 was born in July 2013. What can y'all tell me about it?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> My new MM300 was born in July 2013. What can y'all tell me about it?


Only that it could be much younger than what the case says. I'd bet it is, and that it has the Rev B movement in the 017.


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

i decided that i want a mm300, where is the best site to get it only? i am having a hard time to find it on rakuten


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

LuisR said:


> i decided that i want a mm300, where is the best site to get it only? i am having a hard time to find it on rakuten


Chino Watch is an AD and has better prices than anyone I could find. They also accept PayPal Credit for those who use that as a watch slush fund, like me.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> My new MM300 was born in July 2013. What can y'all tell me about it?


Mine is sept 2013 though it didn't sell till much later than that.
Iv e hear the same things about the mems parts but I guess I will never really know.
My only hope is that it slows down a little as it matures..... accuracy seems a little tighter with the 017's from the unscientific sample that I have read about.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

LuisR said:


> hi guys i have a sumo, had a blumo before...can someone tell me how big/small a mm30 wears compared to sumo??


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I was playing around with straps and I mounted the MM300 onto this Miltat/strapcode velcro .
Figured it was worth a look.
Its comfortable on wrist and balanced on the arm but Im not sure Im too keen on the way it slides under the lugs and makes the watch look like its sitting up.

I also re mounted the watch back onto its stock bracelet...... that lasted about 3 minutes.
Now that I'm used to wearing it on the wave vent it feels floppy and heavy on the bracelet and I don't like the way it looks on wrist...... the pin striping is a miss for me though I like it on my speedy and High Beat GS.
Variety is a good thing i guess. Back to rubber.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Matthew I've got that strap and love it. It goes really well on my Tuna.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Matthew I've got that strap and love it. It goes really well on my Tuna.


Agree - I like it a lot more on my Darth...Im used to it disappearing under the shroud, BUT I do like the wider strap on the MM300 - I think thats why I'm a fan of the "flair at the lugs" seiko wave vents.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

My preferred option..... hard, plasticy, boiled seiko rubber.
Holds its shape and allows the watch to be worn loose but doesn't flop around and stays in the right place on wrist - end of that experiment.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

matthew P said:


> I was playing around with straps and I mounted the MM300 onto this Miltat/strapcode velcro .
> Figured it was worth a look.
> Its comfortable on wrist and balanced on the arm but Im not sure Im too keen on the way it slides under the lugs and makes the watch look like its sitting up.
> 
> ...


Thanks to your good self the Bonetto rubber turned up yesterday. Ordered via amazon and surprised to find it had travelled all the way direct from Italy. First impressions are very positive. It feels very comfortable more so than the OEM due to softer compound and feel, no issues squeezing the 22mm strap into the 20 lugs or with the spring bars and I think the slightly wider strap suites the MM300 as good if not better than the OEM. The only down side is that I am not over keen on the vanilla smell. It is not enough to be obnoxious but seems strong.....so how long will this last and any tips to speed up it's demise. I am still not sure I can dig the rubber over the bracelet however as the Bonetto is 22mm it will also fit my Breitling so intend to rotate the Ling and the MM keeping one on the rubber and the other on bracelet. The rubber seems to feel a lot more comfortable and sporty for those gym/swimming days. I tend to wear my watches a little loose (don't like feeling constrained) and it is no different with the rubber but it is useful to be able to just take it up a notch while training so as to create a more of a snug fit which is difficult to achieve with the bracelet. I have to say the more I wear the MM the more I am liking it and after 22 days it is tracking at -1s/day which I am more than happy with. Pics to follow......


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 6808538
> 
> 
> My preferred option..... hard, plasticy, boiled seiko rubber.
> Holds its shape and allows the watch to be worn loose but doesn't flop around and stays in the right place on wrist - end of that experiment.


so is this the Bonetto or have you gone with a spare seiko OEM?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> so is this the Bonetto or have you gone with a spare seiko OEM?


Thats a seiko wave vent that came with my Darth Tuna.
Its been boiled so the tail curves at the end and doesn't stick out.
I haven't played with the Bonito yet to see if I can boil it so that it too holds the exaggerated curve.
They look pretty much the same on wrist, the bonetto is definitely softer and more pliable.
Smell diminishes with time.
The accuracy you are getting out of your MM300 is impressive, way better than mine. 
Congrats


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Thats a seiko wave vent that came with my Darth Tuna.
> Its been boiled so the tail curves at the end and doesn't stick out.
> I haven't played with the Bonito yet to see if I can boil it so that it too holds the exaggerated curve.
> They look pretty much the same on wrist, the bonetto is definitely softer and more pliable.
> ...


+1s/day would have been better lol but happy with accuracy so far. Hope it doesn't diminish as the watch beds in.

can not see the need to boil the Bonetto at this stage as it is very pliable and the keepers seem to fit snug and holds the tail nicely. I am at hole 3-4 from the watch end. As stated previously still not sure I can commit to rubber on a permenant basis especially in the summer months but great to have the option and so easy to change out


----------



## Sewer (Jun 12, 2014)

Beauty!


matthew P said:


> View attachment 6808538
> 
> 
> My preferred option..... hard, plasticy, boiled seiko rubber.
> Holds its shape and allows the watch to be worn loose but doesn't flop around and stays in the right place on wrist - end of that experiment.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

FYI for any fellow Aussies in the forum, I recently contacted Seiko Australia about this watch, in particular about servicing, and was told that they will start selling the SBDX017 exclusively in a new Sydney boutique store opening in March. I was thinking about importing one from Japan, but in light of this news, I might hold off for a bit and potentially purchasing it locally instead


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Some history of MM300:
About Seiko Diver's Watch - seiyajapan.com


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Woops accidental double post


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

kwcheah said:


> Some history of MM300:
> About Seiko Diver's Watch - seiyajapan.com


I did the currency conversion plus adjusted for inflation and the prices are almost the same. 6159 model at 38,000 Yen roughly translates to $2100 USD today.
I'm curious to see what the results would yield for many of the Swiss watch companies.

So if you're complaining about the prices being too high or this particular Seiko being too expensive, just remember that Seiko pretty much has kept the prices the same, only adjusting for inflation (and now is the best time to buy with the weak Yen). No better time than now!


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

kwcheah said:


> Some history of MM300:
> About Seiko Diverâ€™s Watch â€" seiyajapan.com


Interesting article. So does the mm300 have an anti magnetic movement?? That would be impressive


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> FYI for any fellow Aussies in the forum, I recently contacted Seiko Australia about this watch, in particular about servicing, and was told that they will start selling the SBDX017 exclusively in a new Sydney boutique store opening in March. I was thinking about importing one from Japan, but in light of this news, I might hold off for a bit and potentially purchasing it locally instead


Thanks for the heads up! I've been chasing a MM300 in Aus for a while, missed out on one just recently, now I think I'll hold out and see what the prices are like in March.


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

So if you're complaining about the prices being too high or this particular Seiko being too expensive, just remember that Seiko pretty much has kept the prices the same, only adjusting for inflation (and now is the best time to buy with the weak Yen). No better time than now![/QUOTE]

Prices of Seiko watches have been very reasonable taking account of the higher labour charges for the made in Japan versions. As the brand is now more widely available outside Japan as can be seen by new boutique shops opening in major cities. Increased market exposure will ultimately lead to to higher prices especially with the Grand Seiko watches. Just look at the high end Swiss brands, their prices have rocketed in recent years.
GS are cracking value especially when purchased directly from Japanese retailers. I say this is now the best time to buy as the yen currency is still relatively weak against the US$.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

After years of abuse, one of the collars in the bracelet of my MM300 decided to give out this afternoon. Thankfully I had a spare NATO at the office that I could throw it on for the rest of the day. I've never been a fan of Seiko's pin and collar system for their bracelets, but this is the first time one ever actually just broke down on me. Oh well. I'm sure I have a few dozen extras floating around in my parts box at home.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Wildmans85 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I've been chasing a MM300 in Aus for a while, missed out on one just recently, now I think I'll hold out and see what the prices are like in March.


If it is anything like the USA boutique store, the prices will be higher than buying from Japan but you dont have import duties and they may extend the standard warranty. In the US they will either extend the warranty 1 year (total 4 yrs) or pay for the 1st service call.

If you plan on keeping this mm300 i would seriously consider buying in Aus rather than import.

Best of luck.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> After years of abuse, one of the collars in the bracelet of my MM300 decided to give out this afternoon...




Ha! I've been wearing this for the past few days and just now, after looking at the photo, realized I never bothered to set the date the other day. Rookie mistake.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Semper Jeep said:


> After years of abuse, one of the collars in the bracelet of my MM300 decided to give out this afternoon. Thankfully I had a spare NATO at the office that I could throw it on for the rest of the day.


OOHhh, scary..hopefully you were able to catch it in time & your MM didn't take a fall. How long has the bracelet held up for? On a positive, the MM looks great on a variety of straps, especially a NATO!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> After years of abuse, one of the collars in the bracelet of my MM300 decided to give out this afternoon.




I'm trying to visualize what happened. The pin holding the end link onto the bracelet broke, presumably inside the collars?

- barely sent by Tapaturd


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> After years of abuse, one of the collars in the bracelet of my MM300 decided to give out this afternoon. Thankfully I had a spare NATO at the office that I could throw it on for the rest of the day. I've never been a fan of Seiko's pin and collar system for their bracelets, but this is the first time one ever actually just broke down on me. Oh well. I'm sure I have a few dozen extras floating around in my parts box at home.


Nicely done. Tho I'm thinking a Zulu strap with its beefier hardware would better suit the "chunky" MM300.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Finally, after several years of drooling, I can join the club with my new, preloved, MM300! 

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Finally, after several years of drooling, I can join the club with my new, preloved, MM300!
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Fantastic photo..... congrats on your purchase - I assume an 001?

edit - see its an 001 - looks to be very clean.
Post some photos next to your 015 and G.Gerlach
Lots to like in your collection.


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

muchacho_ said:


> Finally, after several years of drooling, I can join the club with my new, preloved, MM300!
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Congratulations


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Finally, after several years of drooling, I can join the club with my new, preloved, MM300!
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Congrats man. It's a helluva watch.

Make sure and post some wrist shots in the Seiko WRUW thread.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Ulotny said:


> Congratulations


Just an amazing shot, one of the things I love is how the bezel almost looks minimalistic in certain lighting, you really captured that here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Just an amazing shot, one of the things I love is how the bezel almost looks minimalistic in certain lighting, you really captured that here.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks man


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Fantastic photo..... congrats on your purchase - I assume an 001?
> 
> edit - see its an 001 - looks to be very clean.
> Post some photos next to your 015 and G.Gerlach
> Lots to like in your collection.


Thank you! Indeed it's a SBDX001, an used one but in great condition.

I will post some more photos for sure


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Ulotny said:


> Congratulations


Thank you!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Congrats man. It's a helluva watch.
> 
> Make sure and post some wrist shots in the Seiko WRUW thread.


Thank you! I will!


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Removed 1 permanent link for small wrist and centered clasp position


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

riposte said:


> Removed 1 permanent link for small wrist and centered clasp position


What size is your wrist that you had to remove a permanent link? For those of us with small wrists this may be an option for the perfect fit.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Slant said:


> What size is your wrist that you had to remove a permanent link? For those of us with small wrists this may be an option for the perfect fit.


Only 6 inch.
The spring bar at 3rd hole


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Looks like it's a keeper 

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Looks like it's a keeper
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic photographs! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Muchacho_ as usual your photos are brilliant. Congratulations, keep it up.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> OOHhh, scary..hopefully you were able to catch it in time & your MM didn't take a fall. How long has the bracelet held up for? On a positive, the MM looks great on a variety of straps, especially a NATO!


No damage to the watch. I happened to be sitting at my desk when I brushed against the bracelet and felt something poking out. I looked down and saw the end of one of the pins sticking out a couple of millimeters. So thankfully I caught it before it worked itself all the way out and fell off my wrist.

I've had the watch for about 4 years and I think it was about 4 or 5 years old when I got it (I'd have to find the paperwork from wherever I packed the box away to).



Robotaz said:


> I'm trying to visualize what happened. The pin holding the end link onto the bracelet broke, presumably inside the collars?


It looks like the pin broke inside the _collar _itself and that caused the collar to break too. Once I got it home I compared the broken parts to some intact ones and both the collar and the pin were definitely broken.



typericey said:


> Nicely done. Tho I'm thinking a Zulu strap with its beefier hardware would better suit the "chunky" MM300.


I like the Zulu strap idea. Unfortunately, both the Zulus that I have that fit have PVD-coated hardware and I just don't like how they look with the high polish of the MM300. Maybe I'll use this as a catalyst to purchase a few more straps. You can never have too many, right? :-d


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

You are all killing me...I just picked up a blue Sumo, two weeks ago and now I think I need a MM300.


EBenke


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ebenke said:


> You are all killing me...I just picked up a blue Sumo, two weeks ago and now I think I need a MM300.
> 
> EBenke


You do

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I can't find a pre-owned 001 or 017 for much less than a new one.

EBenke


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

ebenke said:


> You are all killing me...I just picked up a blue Sumo, two weeks ago and now I think I need a MM300.
> 
> EBenke


I'm in the same boat. I just picked up a Blumo and am feeling the strong pull from the MM300. It doesn't help that my brother in law has one and it's hard not to notice every time he wears it.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I too am very tempted and know I'll own one eventually. Luckily I have a Tuna with I adore, and badly want a Tudor Black Bay. So the MM300 drops down the list as I'm pretty much covered for dive watches atm.

But one day, my friends... one day...


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

ebenke said:


> I can't find a pre-owned 001 or 017 for much less than a new one.
> 
> EBenke


Enjoy the hunting process!

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / Seiko SARB059 / Seiko SRP581 / Seiko 6139-7100 / Seiko SBDX001


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

ebenke said:


> You are all killing me...I just picked up a blue Sumo, two weeks ago and now I think I need a MM300.
> 
> EBenke


Yes, killing pictures. I just got the sbdc 001 and was going for the X-turtle, but I guess I´ll save up for the MM300. My only concern, other than the money with the US dolar/Brazil Real rate at 4, is the maintenance of the 8L35 movement down here in the third world. I local forum member says he does not get the MM300 because no one would fix/service it. But, is it really more difficult to service a 8L35 than the more basic seiko movements such as 7s26, 4R36, and 6R15? I appreciate if anyone has a word to say about the 8L35 maintenance.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

My 0.02....

Really depends how hard you are on your watches... but, you can go 5, 10, 15, or 20 years or more without service the MM300 and no problems at all ! Plenty of stories about how long a watch can go without servicing it. If you are going to dive constantly with it, and by that I mean, CONSTANTLY, I would say 5 to 7 years should be ok. Now, in that scenario, I would make sure to pressure test the MM300 at least once or twice per year to make sure all seals and what not are OK !

Now, if you are desk diving like many of us... well, again... many many years before it really needs a service. I have had mine for about eight or so years... no service yet and no need for it. How I know, since I don't know about watches, right? Well, I have asked Jack at IWW !

Cheers.

G. 


Dopamina said:


> Yes, killing pictures. I just got the sbdc 001 and was going for the X-turtle, but I guess I´ll save up for the MM300. My only concern, other than the money with the US dolar/Brazil Real rate at 4, is the maintenance of the 8L35 movement down here in the third world. I local forum member says he does not get the MM300 because no one would fix/service it. But, is it really more difficult to service a 8L35 than the more basic seiko movements such as 7s26, 4R36, and 6R15? I appreciate if anyone has a word to say about the 8L35 maintenance.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches for sale, watchout the F29 area...!


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> My 0.02....
> 
> Really depends how hard you are on your watches... but, you can go 5, 10, 15, or 20 years or more without service the MM300 and no problems at all ! Plenty of stories about how long a watch can go without servicing it. If you are going to dive constantly with it, and by that I mean, CONSTANTLY, I would say 5 to 7 years should be ok. Now, in that scenario, I would make sure to pressure test the MM300 at least once or twice per year to make sure all seals and what not are OK !
> 
> ...


Is there an expectation that service requirements for the Seiko MM is significantly less than for Swiss movements? I managed to get 7 years out of my Breitling which was my previous daily wear and it became obvious it was needed as it started loosing 7s/day. The Omega, even though having the 8500 movement, recommends 5 years service intervals. So the anticipation that the MM could comfortably go for 10+ years makes it even more viable as a keeper. I read lots of stories where skx can comfortably go for years without a service


----------



## rem (Feb 4, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Some requested comparison pics of MM300 and other watches in my collection 

Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko SBBN015, SKX781, SBDX001, Gerlach Enigma by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 and Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

Love that tuna!


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Out for dinner with the wife


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Some recent photos


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I'll tell you what, the MM300 is just a tremendous piece! The movement is top notch, style wise, it's unique, and the quality seems to be there. 

This my current 'grail' watch.

I'd love to find a pre owned sbdx017, but they come and go so quickly!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ebenke said:


> I'll tell you what, the MM300 is just a tremendous piece! The movement is top notch, style wise, it's unique, and the quality seems to be there.
> 
> This my current 'grail' watch.
> 
> I'd love to find a pre owned sbdx017, but they come and go so quickly!


I LOVE MY SBDX001!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

beautiful beautiful watch !!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Such a great duo! :-!



muchacho_ said:


> Some requested comparison pics of MM300 and other watches in my collection
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 and Seiko TUNA SBBN015 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

I started following this thread a couple weeks ago and the push notifications I'm getting through tapatalk are making me so envious!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm also a fan of the tuna/ mm300 combo. 
Your version and mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

The MM300 and raw denim: definitely a perfect match! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I like how this shot captures the finishing / bevel edging of the handset..... as well as the silver ( not white) date wheel.

yep - MM300 fanboy


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

I am enjoying this one a lot more the second time around.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> I am enjoying this one a lot more the second time around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's true for a lot of people. I think we finally learn not to take it for granted.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

chonga said:


> Out for dinner with the wife


The shine is beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

One of the "details" that takes a while to fullu, I mean, fully appreciate ! ;-)



matthew P said:


> ..... as well as the silver ( not white) date wheel.


Indeed ! You cannot imagine how happy I am that she never left this house while she was wondering at F29... !!! 



valuewatchguy said:


> That's true for a lot of people. I think we finally learn not to take it for granted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


X2 brother, X2... !!!!  


rosborn said:


> I LOVE MY SBDX001!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> That's true for a lot of people. I think we finally learn not to take it for granted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I agree. I'm on my second one and took, for me anyway, learning just what I had, missing it, having to wait for a nice specimen to show up, making a sacrifice in giving up a watch I truly enjoyed (Sinn UX), and strapping a "new" MM300 back on my wrist before I truly appreciated the MM300. I seem to go through that kind of cycle with more than just watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> I am enjoying this one a lot more the second time around.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I second your second ownership sentiments.


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

My only complaint is that the watch is just so pretty and shiny in real life. I can't help myself but to baby it. It can absolutely pass as a dressy diver.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I agree. I'm on my second one and took, for me anyway, learning just what I had, missing it, having to wait for a nice specimen to show up, making a sacrifice in giving up a watch I truly enjoyed (Sinn UX), and strapping a "new" MM300 back on my wrist before I truly appreciated the MM300. I seem to go through that kind of cycle with more than just watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





matthew P said:


> I second your second ownership sentiments.


Exactly my sentiments as well. I sold mine and tried a few sumos, baby tunas, the turtle... But damn I might just have to get this one back for the second and final time!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

I too am on my second MM300. I found a used one and sent it back to Japan for a full overhaul. Has anyone had one serviced and noticed a tremendous improvement in timekeeping?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Sir, you might read this if you have not... what I am saying, you MUST read this !

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-marinemaster-300-dive-review-1060534.html



chonga said:


> My only complaint is that the watch is just so pretty and shiny in real life. I can't help myself but to baby it. It can absolutely pass as a dressy diver.


Never need to serviced after all these eight or so years. Where are you located? If in the USA, you can now send her here in the USA for service at Seiko. Finally, would you mind sharing how and where did you send her?

Cheers,

G.



dude76 said:


> I too am on my second MM300. I found a used one and sent it back to Japan for a full overhaul. Has anyone had one serviced and noticed a tremendous improvement in timekeeping?


I remembered that you gave up the Sinn, those are fantastic watches, sorry about that ! Maybe you can pick another later in the used corner? I have seen them now and then. Hopefully I will keep my fingers crossed you can get another one !!!
On a related note, I am almost certain that my MM300 and EZM3 will be my two keepers/heirlooms to pass onto my two kids. ;-) Fantastic real tool watches at the right price point ! ;-)



rosborn said:


> I agree. I'm on my second one and took, for me anyway, learning just what I had, missing it, having to wait for a nice specimen to show up, making a sacrifice in giving up a watch I truly enjoyed (Sinn UX), and strapping a "new" MM300 back on my wrist before I truly appreciated the MM300. I seem to go through that kind of cycle with more than just watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Some recent photos


Great shots as usual!!


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Never need to serviced after all these eight or so years. Where are you located? If in the USA, you can now send her here in the USA for service at Seiko. Finally, would you mind sharing how and where did you send her?

It went to Japan via the Seiko service center in New Jersey. They've had it about 2 months. I read somewhere that there are only a dozen or so guys who build the MM300's. Apparently they're quite busy.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Sir, you might read this if you have not... what I am saying, you MUST read this !
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/seiko-marinemaster-300-dive-review-1060534.html
> 
> ...


To be perfectly honest, giving up the UX for MM300 was worrisome at first but I now realize it was a no brainer. I am a mechanical movement guy now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## etm2k1600 (Jan 26, 2016)

Joined the MM300 club Friday! After wearing my SKX173 daily for the last 3 years, I figured it was time for an upgrade. While the SKX will stay on as my 'work' watch, the MM300 is the new 'daily driver'. So far it's been nothing but great things from this watch. The feel on the wrist, the accuracy (+3.5 s/day over the last 5 days), and of course the looks.

I keep my SKX on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet and it's been great so I decided to try the new Hexad bracelet for the MM300. Desk diving takes a bit more of a toll as a lefty and I want to keep the Seiko bracelet for more occasional / dress-up wear. The Hexad's thicker & chamfered links match very nicely to MM300. Solid, MM300 specific end links would be nice though. Has anybody ever contacted Strapcode about this?

Anyways, just wanted to introduce myself. Probably won't see many post from me but I'll definitely be checking back from time to time.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey, welcome to the forum etm, that looks pretty cool|>


----------



## Paul T (Jan 30, 2012)

Massdrop sells these for $1500 from time to time. Waiting for the next drop!


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)

This my 2nd MM300 and I hope that it would be forever


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Hi...looking for some info/advice here from the experts...

MM300 is the only 20mm lug width watch I have. In addition to the OEM bracelet & rubber strap, I have a shark mesh, two C&B leather straps and a 20mm ISOfrane (just ordered and is on its way). To ease frequent changing of bracelet/straps I want to order some spare springbars which I can then leave inserted into the individual straps permanently. The two C&B leather straps are compatible with the OEM fat springbars, the shark mesh is not but it came with its own springbar included.

Looking for new springbars for the ISO as (after reading some posts) I understand the OEM fat springbars are difficult to get in and even more to get out of ISO. Checking further on ebay etc...I am confused what to order...hence the questions :

- what are the dimensions of the OEM fat springbars - thickness (I believe 2.5mm) but tips ??
- what is the lug hole width of MM300 - 0.8mm/1.1mm/something else?
- what thickness will be most compatible with 20mm ISO such that it is neither too tight nor too lose that they will slide out ?

Based on the above I can order some springbars...and recommendations on trusted ebay seller are welcome...

Sorry for the long winded post and thanks for your replies.

Best regards,
Tirthak


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I've had this MM300 for a while now and it's become my absolute go to Holiday Watch. Perfect for snorkel, beach, pool and dinner and being a Seiko it's not too shouty and 'look at me'. This time I brought along a variety of NATO's to keep it interesting.


----------



## rjmech (Mar 2, 2011)

I must admit before I picked up a mm300 I was a bit taken back by the sub/sea dweller vs mm300 reviews and the mm300 coming out on top. After having a seadweller and now the mm I am really blown away by how much more refined the mm is.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rjmech said:


> I must admit before I picked up a mm300 I was a bit taken back by the sub/sea dweller vs mm300 reviews and the mm300 coming out on top. After having a seadweller and now the mm I am really blown away by how much more refined the mm is.


I am going to state right off the top that I have absolutely no experience with the Rolex Sub/Sea Dweller. I have never owned one much less held one. If I had the money I would probably buy one just because it is an iconic watch. Of course, if I had that kind of money my wife would also say it was okay for me to own that watch. I don't have that kind of money. I'm not rich but I make a decent living. I love watches. I have always loved watches. I bought my first watch, a Timex hand wind (stainless steel with royal blue face) when I was in 6th grade in 1976. Then the digital age came and I received a Texas Instruments watch (black with red numerals) in 1978. At the ripe old age of 13, I thought analogue watches were history. Several watches and several years later (2005), I bought my first Seiko - a quartz dive watch, a SHC043 or something along those numbers, and I felt like I finally had a quality watch strapped to my wrist. It was a nice watch. One day (2011) I had to run out and collect some storm water samples, the clasp snagged on my raincoat, opened and the watch slipped off my wrist and fell into the very deep storm sewer. To say that I was disappointed would be an understatement. While looking for a replacement Seiko, I stumbled onto WUS and became a member. I started learning more about Seiko watches and then I saw it...the SBDX001 MARINEMASTER 300M. I was locked in like a pit bull on a nice juicy steak - I have two pit bulls so I know that look. I knew, one day, I would have to have one for my very own...my precious.

Long story made shorter, I'm not foolish enough to think the SBDX001 MM300 is on par with a Role Sub/Sea Dweller. I know it isn't. But the MM300 is a damn fine watch. I don't pretend my MM300 is something it isn't but I consider myself fortunate to own it. If anyone were to confuse my MM300 with a Rolex I would gently, but firmly, explain to them that it isn't and then educate them about the beauty and history on the MM300. A lot of people, like you were, are surprised to discover what a fine watch the MM300 is. I know where you are coming from. However, long time Seiko fans are well aware of just what great, and refined, watches Seiko makes because even their SKX0XX's are incredible watches for what you pay for them. In other words, Seiko owners know exactly what fantastic watches Seiko makes. The blessing and the curse is that people who don't know much about Seiko have no clue. Why is that a blessing and a curse? It is a blessing because if the people who dislike/hate Seiko or think their product inferior were to know the truth there would be fewer watches for us Seiko fanboys to purchase and hoard. It is a curse because Seiko is a great and historic watch company that more than holds its own against the Swiss giants but gets a lot less recognition because it isn't one of the Swiss giants. In addition, some Seiko owners get their feelings hurt when a Swiss giant fanboy speak ill of Seiko watches.

I know you never suggested what I mentioned in my response but I wanted to take the admittedly long winded route of saying you're spot on and I agree with you!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

matthew P said:


> I second your second ownership sentiments.


I third your second time around comments........I flipped my first one rather quickly, this time I've owned it longer than any other watch currently in my collection, can't imagine selling it again. If they ever announce it's being discontinued, I'll order me a new one that day.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Howa said:


> I third your second time around comments........I flipped my first one rather quickly, this time I've owned it longer than any other watch currently in my collection, can't imagine selling it again. If they ever announce it's being discontinued, I'll order me a new one that day.


Also agree with your signature...everyone should own at least one G-Shock. Mine is for field work and my dirty jobs - places and things I would never take my Aquis or MM300, and soon to be BLUMO. Not that they couldn't handle those places or jobs but I like to keep them purty.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Hi...looking for some info/advice here from the experts...
> 
> MM300 is the only 20mm lug width watch I have. In addition to the OEM bracelet & rubber strap, I have a shark mesh, two C&B leather straps and a 20mm ISOfrane (just ordered and is on its way). To ease frequent changing of bracelet/straps I want to order some spare springbars which I can then leave inserted into the individual straps permanently. The two C&B leather straps are compatible with the OEM fat springbars, the shark mesh is not but it came with its own springbar included.
> 
> ...


eBay seller twente(o) has all you may need. Tips are 1.1 mm. 1.2 mm fit (and some say better). With Isofrane you can do 2 mm to 1.8 mm diameter. OEM are 2.5 mm. Since the mm300 has pierced lugs you can you shoulder less spring bars. Hope that helped and did not confuse you more. 1.1 mm tips are key so the ends fit snugly on Seiko divers.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sashator said:


> This my 2nd MM300 and I hope that it would be forever
> View attachment 7022434


That's a beautiful shot, but wondering: how's it running? Guessing it may be a bit on the slow side:-d


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> eBay seller twente(o) has all you may need. Tips are 1.1 mm. 1.2 mm fit (and some say better). With Isofrane you can do 2 mm to 1.8 mm diameter. OEM are 2.5 mm. Since the mm300 has pierced lugs you can you shoulder less spring bars. Hope that helped and did not confuse you more. 1.1 mm tips are key so the ends fit snugly on Seiko divers.


Thanks liwang22...much appreciated and all clear now!

Have ordered 20mm x 2.5mm x 1.1mm spring bars for the leather straps and 20mm x 2.0mm x 1.1mm spring bars for Isofrane from twente (o).


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

MM300 on Isofrane (24mm modified)...


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

FatTuesday said:


> MM300 on Isofrane
> 
> View attachment 7059713


Is that a 20mm Isofrane? Great shot! Thanks.


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Great thread, plenty of temptation here...


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I am going to state right off the top that I have absolutely no experience with the Rolex Sub/Sea Dweller. I have never owned one much less held one. If I had the money I would probably buy one just because it is an iconic watch. Of course, if I had that kind of money my wife would also say it was okay for me to own that watch. I don't have that kind of money. I'm not rich but I make a decent living. I love watches. I have always loved watches. I bought my first watch, a Timex hand wind (stainless steel with royal blue face) when I was in 6th grade in 1976. Then the digital age came and I received a Texas Instruments watch (black with red numerals) in 1978. At the ripe old age of 13, I thought analogue watches were history. Several watches and several years later (2005), I bought my first Seiko - a quartz dive watch, a SHC043 or something along those numbers, and I felt like I finally had a quality watch strapped to my wrist. It was a nice watch. One day (2011) I had to run out and collect some storm water samples, the clasp snagged on my raincoat, opened and the watch slipped off my wrist and fell into the very deep storm sewer. To say that I was disappointed would be an understatement. While looking for a replacement Seiko, I stumbled onto WUS and became a member. I started learning more about Seiko watches and then I saw it...the SBDX001 MARINEMASTER 300M. I was locked in like a pit bull on a nice juicy steak - I have two pit bulls so I know that look. I knew, one day, I would have to have one for my very own...my precious.
> 
> Long story made shorter, I'm not foolish enough to think the SBDX001 MM300 is on par with a Role Sub/Sea Dweller. I know it isn't. But the MM300 is a damn fine watch. I don't pretend my MM300 is something it isn't but I consider myself fortunate to own it. If anyone were to confuse my MM300 with a Rolex I would gently, but firmly, explain to them that it isn't and then educate them about the beauty and history on the MM300. A lot of people, like you were, are surprised to discover what a fine watch the MM300 is. I know where you are coming from. However, long time Seiko fans are well aware of just what great, and refined, watches Seiko makes because even their SKX0XX's are incredible watches for what you pay for them. In other words, Seiko owners know exactly what fantastic watches Seiko makes. The blessing and the curse is that people who don't know much about Seiko have no clue. Why is that a blessing and a curse? It is a blessing because if the people who dislike/hate Seiko or think their product inferior were to know the truth there would be fewer watches for us Seiko fanboys to purchase and hoard. It is a curse because Seiko is a great and historic watch company that more than holds its own against the Swiss giants but gets a lot less recognition because it isn't one of the Swiss giants. In addition, some Seiko owners get their feelings hurt when a Swiss giant fanboy speak ill of Seiko watches.
> 
> I know you never suggested what I mentioned in my response but I wanted to take the admittedly long winded route of saying you're spot on and I agree with you!


The MM300 is often compared to a Sub but for me it's just not really a valid comparison. Side by side the MM300 is MUCH bigger than a Sub and a very different style. The only thing they have in common is their dive ancestry and a few common design cues. The MM300 is closer in size and intent to Planet Ocean or even the DSSD really. Having said that I love both the Sub and the MM300 on equal terms and they sit in my collection alongside with no overlap.

I like the Sub because it's an incredibly refined piece, smaller than you think in the flesh (at least my older no-date 14060 is) and a pure class watch. It sits great on it's bracelet, a nato or nice vintage style leather. It's quite understated and in reality, not at all pretentious (again referring to the 14060 at least).

The MM300 serves different purpose in my collection. It's a bit more bling than my little old Sub, bigger and shinier. But it's a Seiko and it flies under the radar because of it for when you don't want to be seen in a higher end piece. Its got fantastic heritage, is a design all of its own, is refined with that excellent movement, the case is beautifully executed and is just as versatile with straps as the Sub. Sure the bracelet lets it down but it's still better than my Sub's rattly old thing! Yes, both truly excellent watches for me.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

My fellow WIS I must ask you to stop...In the last year or so I've added an 007, SNZF, a Stargate, an 009, a Sumo and a couple of G-Shocks, and now the MM has caught my eye. I'm loosing the battle of restraint, and it's all your fault! You all should feel just terrible for being such a bad influence. 


EBenke


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

unfortunately the SBDX012 is not mine


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

The forum seems to have lost 2 days of posts on this thread. <edit, appears to now be fixed>


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ebenke said:


> My fellow WIS I must ask you to stop...In the last year or so I've add an 007, SNZF, a stargate, an 009 & a Sumo and a couple of G-Shocks, and now the MM has caught my eye. I'm loosing the battle of restraint, and it's all your fault! You all should just terrible for being such a bad influence.
> 
> EBenke


I think you have no other choice than to add a MM300 to your collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

i think i can post this in many threads


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would say so.

EBenke


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


I was a happy owner of four pieces from your picture... Currently only one remains.. I miss them..


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

As a current owner of both the MM300 and a Rolex 14060m sub I can say with all honesty that the Seiko not only holds its own but in some ways is better than the Sub. Both have rich history's, it's just two company's reaching the same goal in different ways. i find the dial of the Seiko more mesmerizing than the Rolex, and the one piece case is just cool. And to all who think the bracelet is muck on the Seiko, well the Rolex bracelet is not anything special.

(I'm gonna cop some grief for this post)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


Sweet lineup, that 777 looks great , as does every other piece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

So a do you think a MM300 would feel at home with a couple of Omega's and a Yacht Master?


EBenke


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

You are not alone..... I was addicted for more than 25 years already and still could not find a cure.....


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Very good question but one I am unable to answer. Would love to hear from guys and guys who have experience with the above watches and can share their opinions.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

helvetica said:


> i think i can post this in many threads


wow!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi ...
I have two watches:
Seiko Sumo SBDC027
and
Seiko MM300 SBDX001
Now you surprise,
I wonder if I don't sell MM300?
Sumo LE is a very nice watch, almost the same as MM300
(Sumo movement is weaker), but watch for half the price of MM300 and gives me as much joy.
What do you think?


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

burns78 said:


> Hi ...
> I have two watches:
> Seiko Sumo SBDC027
> and
> ...


Is there a reason you need to sell one? Mm300 is the better watch but if you like the Sumo as much then you have your answer. It doesn't matter what others think.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Keep what you like... No reason to keep something you don't enjoy because people on a forum say the movement is better.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

turtl631 said:


> Keep what you like... No reason to keep something you don't enjoy because people on a forum say the movement is better.


movement is better -> This is a fact!
It has a frequency of 28,800vph and is made entirely of metal
it is also difficult and expensive to service
a real tool for professional divers

but I didn't dive
Seumo LE (SBDC027) highly appreciation,
sapphire is so very useful in everyday life,
time accuracy is also very satisfactory ...

It's just financial considerations and size:









Sumo is my favorite daily watch,
I have to sleep with the decision of what to do with MM300


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Keep both, obviously


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Steppy said:


> Keep both, obviously


a good idea :-d;-)b-)


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

chriscentro said:


>


Man! I just love the photos you add to this thread. Seiko ought to commission you to take their photos for them.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Man! I just love the photos you add to this thread. Seiko ought to commission you to take their photos for them.


lol, thanks!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> lol, thanks!


Yes great photography skill chriscentro - what camera equipment are you using to take that shot?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Watchdelight said:


> Yes great photography skill chriscentro - what camera equipment are you using to take that shot?


Hi, thanks!
I used a Nikon D700, Tokina 100 macro lens and a SB600 speedlight (bounced flash)
I like how the colour turned out, no post processing for this shot.
f11
1/400 sec
ISO 250
& handheld


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Been looking at the Seiko divers for awhile, but couldn't decide between Sumo, Shogun and MM300. Liked the MM300 the most but the price is high. Decided to take the plunge and bought the SBDX001 from another member on WUS and here is a quick snap from my phone, so apologies for the crappy quality. I wanted to share my excitement, as this is both my first mechanical dive watch and my first Seiko. This is the first time I've seen a MM300 in real life, and it has surpassed all my expectations, I think this will stop me from looking at the Tudor BBB as well 

View attachment 7171714


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

^^^ Congrats & welcome to the club:-!
I'm wear my MM as I type this :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been looking at the Seiko divers for awhile, but couldn't decide between Sumo, Shogun and MM300. Liked the MM300 the most but the price is high. Decided to take the plunge and bought the SBDX001 from another member on WUS and here is a quick snap from my phone, so apologies for the crappy quality. I wanted to share my excitement, as this is both my first mechanical dive watch and my first Seiko. This is the first time I've seen a MM300 in real life, and it has surpassed all my expectations, I think this will stop me from looking at the Tudor BBB as well
> 
> View attachment 7171714


Congratulations! The MM300 is a FANTASTIC watch!

Wear it in good health!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow !

Way to start there sir !!!! I wish my first real mechanical watch was such a great piece !!!

You did very good, congratulations to you !

Just as a reference, as many other folks here old timers like me think too, the MM300 is one of the best pieces out there !!! Around eight years and still have mine ticking strong !!!

Be happy, you did very well, and wear her in all the good health !!!



aalin13 said:


> I wanted to share my excitement, as this is both my first mechanical dive watch and my first Seiko. This is the first time I've seen a MM300 in real life, and it has surpassed all my expectations, I think this will stop me from looking at the Tudor BBB as well
> 
> View attachment 7171714


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

As always, your pictures are breathtaking !!! Thank you for sharing !!!

Ok... I was hoping someone will say something or see what I am seeing ...

A might MM300 Bakelite bezel !!!! WOW !!!    


chriscentro said:


>


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

haha, yes, the water on the bezel gives off a nice effect....the MM300 is my most photogenic watch!



goyoneuff said:


> As always, your pictures are breathtaking !!! Thank you for sharing !!!
> 
> Ok... I was hoping someone will say something or see what I am seeing ...
> 
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> haha, yes, the water on the bezel gives off a nice effect....the MM300 is my most photogenic watch!


It's so shiny!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> ^^^ Congrats & welcome to the club:-!
> I'm wear my MM as I type this :-d
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon





rosborn said:


> Congratulations! The MM300 is a FANTASTIC watch!
> 
> Wear it in good health!





goyoneuff said:


> Wow !
> 
> Way to start there sir !!!! I wish my first real mechanical watch was such a great piece !!!
> 
> ...


Thanks guys, I'm loving it so far, it is a bit daunting to buy something at this price point without looking at it in real life first, but I'm glad to say that it has surpassed my expectations

I was cross shopping it with the Tudor BBB and for a lot less money, it is actually not far from the Tudor in quality. The bracelet is the main difference, the one on Tudor is a lot more solid, no rattle, with a firm click action. The bezel and crown action is also a bit better on the Tudor, more defined click with the bezel, and less wobble with the crown when pulled out, although it only has one crown position, not two. There is also the lack of sapphire, but I think it is more a feature/design choice, not a quality difference. As for the fit and finish of the watch case and dial, the Tudor feels more expensive when first picked up, but upon closer inspections, I actually think the fit and finish isn't far off between the two as far as the polish and the edges go. The Tudor BBB "feels" like a more luxurious watch, but I prefer having a tool watch that doesn't try to be luxurious, and thought the MM300 fits that ethos better

I'm also impressed by how well the MM300 wears, the case is tall, but the reasonable lug to lug distance and the beveled case sides means it doesn't look that big. The Tudor BBB for instance is on paper a bit smaller, but the long lug to lug and the slab sides meant it felt like a bigger watch (not in height though).

This is my first Seiko and first Japanese mechanical watch and I'm very impressed with what they offer for a lot less money than the Swiss brands. Now that I've tried a Seiko, time to save up for for more, with the Tuna & GS now in my sight :-d


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Yummy supper time

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

My modest contribution to the mighty Marinemaster thread...
I will say this gray two piece NATO style strap with its shiny hardware compliments the MM (mine bought just before the 2015 redo) well.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

MM300 on Borealis rubber strap...


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm considering repurchasing a MM300 and have a question for those that have experience with the SBDX017 and SBDX001. One of the things I like most about the watch is the ivory lume noticeable under most lighting conditions. Does the 017 have that as well or is it pretty much green most of the time due to the new lume?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Fanatic said:


> I'm considering repurchasing a MM300 and have a question for those that have experience with the SBDX017 and SBDX001. One of the things I like most about the watch is the ivory lume noticeable under most lighting conditions. Does the 017 have that as well or is it pretty much green most of the time due to the new lume?


I've owned both and don't notice a difference. Talk about the color is hype and hysterics in my opinion.


----------



## Lomez (Oct 14, 2010)

Fanatic, why did you sell the 1st?


----------



## Fanatic (Mar 10, 2011)

isis07734 said:


> Fanatic, why did you sell the 1st?


Wanted to try some different watches and don't really like the idea of owning more than a couple at a time.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

If I fully wind my mm300 I get about 50 hours of charge. However when wearing it even a full day, Itll die by the next morning (overnight). It's hard for me to tell if this is normal, or if the mm300 isn't as efficient as my other watches in charging on their own, or if it needs service


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

lxxrr said:


> If I fully wind my mm300 I get about 50 hours of charge. However when wearing it even a full day, Itll die by the next morning (overnight). It's hard for me to tell if this is normal, or if the mm300 isn't as efficient as my other watches in charging on their own, or if it needs service


walking distance is a minimum of 7 km,
You go so you are sitting at your desk?
I have a Seiko watch with reserve indicator,
45h reserve, 28800vph
2x 3km walk to work =~25h reserve

I usually use it for two days,
sometimes manages to be charged in one day - It requires a lot of foot traffic ;-)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> If I fully wind my mm300 I get about 50 hours of charge. However when wearing it even a full day, Itll die by the next morning (overnight). It's hard for me to tell if this is normal, or if the mm300 isn't as efficient as my other watches in charging on their own, or if it needs service


That doesn't seem right - holding 50 hours on a full hand wind seems good but it should be able to be worn all day then not stop by the next morning IMO.

I only hand wind mine if its stopped and even then I give it 10 or so turns then just wear it..... normal wear keeps it charged enough to not wear for 24-36 hours with out missing a beat.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

lxxrr said:


> If I fully wind my mm300 I get about 50 hours of charge. However when wearing it even a full day, Itll die by the next morning (overnight). It's hard for me to tell if this is normal, or if the mm300 isn't as efficient as my other watches in charging on their own, or if it needs service


I would suggest there is an issue with the automatic winding system in your movement, and would recommend having it looked at immediately. The fact that you can get 50hrs from manually winding it shows theres an issue with the rotor/auto winding mechanism.

The MM300 movement (8L35) uses the magic lever system which increases the efficiency of automatic winding, wearing it for a full day should fully charge for the full 50hrs


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Steppy said:


> I would suggest there is an issue with the automatic winding system in your movement, and would recommend having it looked at immediately. The fact that you can get 50hrs from manually winding it shows theres an issue with the rotor/auto winding mechanism.
> 
> The MM300 movement (8L35) uses the magic lever system which increases the efficiency of automatic winding, wearing it for a full day should fully charge for the full 50hrs


Thanks for all who responded. Do you think it's something a local watchmaker can look at or do I need to ship to Japan?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Steppy said:


> I would suggest there is an issue with the automatic winding system in your movement, and would recommend having it looked at immediately. The fact that you can get 50hrs from manually winding it shows theres an issue with the rotor/auto winding mechanism.
> 
> The MM300 movement (8L35) uses the magic lever system which increases the efficiency of automatic winding, wearing it for a full day should fully charge for the full 50hrs


I've not observed that with three 8L35s. His results are exactly what I saw with all three.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MM300 on Z22 strap.

Thanks G - fixed it.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Matthew, pic is not showing.... :-(


matthew P said:


> View attachment 7261050
> 
> 
> MM300 on Z22 strap


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Better shot of the color match


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*The Official MM300 thread!*

This thread needs a bump...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: The Official MM300 thread!*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

love it


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

One more...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

STOP with all the great pictures and rave reviews, my wallet can't take much more of this!!!!!

Ok, keep them coming, I'm already in deep, so what's another watch or three or ten?


EBenke


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ebenke said:


> STOP with all the great pictures and rave reviews, my wallet can't take much more of this!!!!!
> 
> Ok, keep them coming, I'm already in deep, so what's another watch or three or ten?
> 
> EBenke


I'm not telling you to buy another but...you will love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

See Ya guys did it again ! You're 'forcing' me to go on-line shopping again...


E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

A picture found...



Which one still here? Well, the MM300 and the 6309 Vintage fantastic and great bird... but she is going to learn to fly, so... YES ! The MM300 staying !!!

Just sayin' for those in doubt !

;-)


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok, one more...



Alright, maybe two then...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

capt-dim said:


>


Beautiful shot my friend! How's the height getting along with those shirt cuffs, does it tuck well under them or does it not want to stay under?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Beautiful shot my friend! How's the height getting along with those shirt cuffs, does it tuck well under them or does it not want to stay under?


Once you buy the MM, just make sure and shop for shirts that have two-button cuffs.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Once you buy the MM, just make sure and shop for shirts that have two-button cuffs.


Or...you could cinch your cuff nice and tight above your MM3300 and proudly display that beauty like you would a gorgeous girlfriend!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Once you buy the MM, just make sure and shop for shirts that have two-button cuffs.


I'm joking BTW.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I'm joking BTW.


I thought that was pretty clear. Which is why I followed up with the comment I wrote.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Beautiful shot my friend! How's the height getting along with those shirt cuffs, does it tuck well under them or does it not want to stay under?


tnx mate ... mm300 can seat very well and comfortably under these sleves ...!!!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mm300 in action ...!!!


----------



## marko14 (May 24, 2011)

Capt-dim,can you post a picture of your boat?

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## JPfeuffer (Aug 12, 2011)

Love that gold!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

wow... nice


5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

First time, long time (in this thread, anyway). Finally took the plunge to see what the fuss is about. I can't say I am surprised since I have some experience with Grand Seiko, but I am extremely pleased. It's an awesome watch that wears small for it's size (you all know this). For someone who prefers 38-40mm cases, this is somehow right in my comfort zone on the wrist, even on the bracelet for now.

This is an SBDX001 with a 550*** serial. Has it ever been confirmed that some late model 001's got the MEMS movement?



Thanks to everyone who has posted in this thread for pushing me over the edge.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> One more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nick, this makes me happy to see you back to the MM300 Tuna 1-2 punch.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I'm joking BTW.


I actually have custom made shirts for work to fit my watches. I use ProperCloth.com. It's a big difference for just a little bit more money. Worth it to me because of my not so normal neck sleeve and body measurement combination.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

rts9364 said:


> Has it ever been confirmed that some late model 001's got the MEMS movement?


YES!

Seiko SBDX001 MM300 | The Watch Bloke


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

burns78 said:


> YES!
> 
> Seiko SBDX001 MM300 | The Watch Bloke


Great read. Thank you!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

rts9364 said:


> First time, long time (in this thread, anyway). Finally took the plunge to see what the fuss is about. I can't say I am surprised since I have some experience with Grand Seiko, but I am extremely pleased. It's an awesome watch that wears small for it's size (you all know this). For someone who prefers 38-40mm cases, this is somehow right in my comfort zone on the wrist, even on the bracelet for now.
> 
> This is an SBDX001 with a 550*** serial. Has it ever been confirmed that some late model 001's got the MEMS movement?
> 
> ...


Reading this thread is pushing me over the edge. Not sure how much longer I can resist. What's keeping me from pulling the trigger right now is that I just picked up a G-Shock GPW-1000 and I'm sure my wife won't be too happy seeing another new watch on my wrist so soon.

The 017 has the Prospex logo on the crown. I can't tell from most of the pictures here but is there a logo on the 001 crown?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

liwang22 said:


> Nick, this makes me happy to see you back to the MM300 Tuna 1-2 punch.


Thanks Li, really wish I would have tried the Darth earlier, wears smaller than I expected, which is good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

kevio said:


> Reading this thread is pushing me over the edge. Not sure how much longer I can resist. What's keeping me from pulling the trigger right now is that I just picked up a G-Shock GPW-1000 and I'm sure my wife won't be too happy seeing another new watch on my wrist so soon.
> 
> The 017 has the Prospex logo on the crown. I can't tell from most of the pictures here but is there a logo on the 001 crown?


001 has an unsigned crown


----------



## messiy (Feb 24, 2013)

Just curious, what material sbdx 001 made? its look like titanium


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

messiy said:


> Just curious, what material sbdx 001 made? its look like titanium


sbdx017 it is made of steel,
sbdx017 looks like titanium because it has a coating diashield. sbdx001 is steel


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sure the answer is burried somewhere in this thread, but I don't want to dig, so I need my fellow MM300 owners' help. I want the shoulder less quivalent of the Seiko 'FAT' bars. The ones I'm looking at are 20mm x 2.5mm + 2.8mm extensions with 1.1mm thick ends. All the dimensions look good, can the MM300 take the 2.8mm extensions?

-Thanks-


----------



## typericey (Sep 21, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Second times a charm, never gonna make the mistake of letting this go. Best tool watch for all occasions! Perfect for getting dirty, Swimming, not having to care when washing my hands yet nice enough to wear for dinner. Oh it's perfect for sleeping too 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Poor photos / Great watch...


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

300MM fans, I have a question to pose to you all that has been burning a hole in my head. I am contipalting buying a SBDX001 as my one and only, but to satisfy the task I would have to sell my speedmaster 3570 which is the watch I was married in. 

I generally like wearing dive watches more and do love the thought of being a one watch man. To make this happen financially I have to sell my other watches which means have to seek the Speedy. 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> 300MM fans, I have a question to pose to you all that has been burning a hole in my head. I am contipalting buying a SBDX001 as my one and only, but to satisfy the task I would have to sell my speedmaster 3570 which is the watch I was married in.
> 
> I generally like wearing dive watches more and do love the thought of being a one watch man. To make this happen financially I have to sell my other watches which means have to seek the Speedy.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Keep the Speedy. Cool watch, better memories.

Save for the MM300.

Then get a third, and enjoy a trifecta.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> 300MM fans, I have a question to pose to you all that has been burning a hole in my head. I am contipalting buying a SBDX001 as my one and only, but to satisfy the task I would have to sell my speedmaster 3570 which is the watch I was married in.
> 
> I generally like wearing dive watches more and do love the thought of being a one watch man. To make this happen financially I have to sell my other watches which means have to seek the Speedy.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


MM300 is a great watch, no doubt, but don't sell the watch you got married in, you'd only regret it.

Save up, a speedy and a MM300 is a great 1-2 watch combo for a person who likes a small collection


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I really appreciate both of your perspectives, on holding on to the speedy and saving up for the 300MM. I feel like part of my urgency is associated with not exactly love the new SBDX017. 

I am sure a lot of you guys can relate to this feeling, but once I get a watch stuck in my brain it's difficult to get out until I have it in my hands. I just find myself constantly this about the 300M


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> I really appreciate both of your perspectives, on holding on to the speedy and saving up for the 300MM. I feel like part of my urgency is associated with not exactly love the new SBDX017.
> 
> I am sure a lot of you guys can relate to this feeling, but once I get a watch stuck in my brain it's difficult to get out until I have it in my hands. I just find myself constantly this about the 300M


Yep, totally understand the feeling. In reality, there are a LOT of 001's out there in the wild. It's not like they are going to turn to dust anytime soon. Save your money and when you are ready, start watching the sales forums. I'd bet that most MM300s are cared for more than the average watch, so you should be able to find a nice one, even years down the road.

Whatever you do, don't sell the Speedy; I've made that mistake myself and just ended up buying another one later.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Keep the Speedy. Cool watch, better memories.
> 
> Save for the MM300.
> 
> Then get a third, and enjoy a trifecta.


What he said ^^^^^

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What he said ^^^^^
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
what they all said


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

^^^^^
+3, or 4, or 5... not sure anymore. Save, buy the MM300, in the remote case you don't like it, sell it... should not be a problem ! ;-)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2016, the year of the purge... Many watches will find new homes !


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thank you all for the responses and advice!

I am going to take your wise words to heart, show a little patience, and wait on buying the 300MM and keep the Speedy. 

Thanks for talking me off the ledge!


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Just a shot of my new mm300. Lovin' it!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Some leather before the big heat hit us here in Texas...!!! ;-)


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

At Great Ocean road with my new favourite


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Don't want to be picky, but looks more like a beach than a road ;-)

Must really take that trip some year, but it's a long drive from Brisbane...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Admiring the 435i grand coupe while putting the car for servicing.. Such a nice balanced car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

CFK-OB said:


> Don't want to be picky, but looks more like a beach than a road ;-)
> 
> Must really take that trip some year, but it's a long drive from Brisbane...


Haha, that is indeed at a beach, but you should definitely head down for the drive, it is definitely a great bit of road for driving on :-!

Just avoid the holiday seasons, I was there for the labour day long weekend, and the traffic congestion takes away the fun of driving on that great piece of tarmac


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Is there anyone know how much original MM300 bracelet cost?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

riposte said:


> Is there anyone know how much original MM300 bracelet cost?


I think in the $350 range new, I would reach out to Rob at Monsterwatches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

How many times in this thread has someone said, "this could be my only watch"? (Answer: many times)

This is really my first full day wearing the MM300, and I gotta say I can see it. I don't see myself going down to one watch (or even one watchbox, haha) any time soon, but this one would be in the running. I am really enjoying it.

Reposted from f2 WRUW:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

riposte said:


> Is there anyone know how much original MM300 bracelet cost?


The Seiko service center in New Jersey quoted me $189.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rts9364 said:


> How many times in this thread has someone said, "this could be my only watch"? (Answer: many times)
> 
> This is really my first full day wearing the MM300, and I gotta say I can see it. I don't see myself going down to one watch (or even one watchbox, haha) any time soon, but this one would be in the running. I am really enjoying it.
> 
> Reposted from f2 WRUW:


I am heading in that direction - having/owning only one watch. The MM300 is unique enough to be just that.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Playing with straps...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

PrinceT said:


> Admiring the 435i grand coupe while putting the car for servicing.. Such a nice balanced car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been eyeballing the 4 series as well...Not ready to buy just yet...

EBenke


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Watching BBall


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Diving in a fish tank


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Edited one more from the fish tank series...got moon inside, lol


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Chris, you outdone yourself with these pictures, they're amazing!

Did you took the photo while droping the watch are was the watch hanging on a string?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Chris, you outdone yourself with these pictures, they're amazing!
> 
> Did you took the photo while droping the watch are was the watch hanging on a string?


Thanks! The watch was suspended inside the fish tank with fishing lines.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## AEC (Nov 9, 2011)

I joined the club this afternoon. What a watch!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

These pictures are making me very weak. I am fighting the urge, but this is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen. 

How are the SBDX017 owners feeling about the updates? I am not sure if I am completely solid on the new protective coating.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> These pictures are making me very weak. I am fighting the urge, but this is one of the most beautiful watches I've ever seen.
> 
> How are the SBDX017 owners feeling about the updates? I am not sure if I am completely solid on the new protective coating.


I have the diashield on my watch and it has done an admirable job of protecting the bracelet and the watch head from scratches. The clasp does not seem to have the same coating on it. Aesthetically it looks the same as my 001 that I owned previously.

I think diashield is GREAT stuff but if you find a deal on the 001 dont hesitate and wait on the 017 just because of the Diashield.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have the diashield on my watch and it has done an admirable job of protecting the bracelet and the watch head from scratches. The clasp does not seem to have the same coating on it. Aesthetically it looks the same as my 001 that I owned previously.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I think diashield is GREAT stuff but if you find a deal on the 001 dont hesitate and wait on the 017 just because of the Diashield.

Wonderful, thank you for the insight!

I've heard a lot of conflicting personal accounts from people saying the Diashield changes the color to a more muted gray, from the vibrant stainless steel appearance of the 001.

It is great to hear from someone who has owned both iterations that this is not the case. Now that I've heard this I think I might have to go with the 017


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Been a couple of weeks on the Z-22...... still happy with the look and feel on rubber - loving the weight and wearability.

PS - sorry for the half click off 12 O'clock alignment.:roll:.....o|


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

Love the strap. Is it gray or black? Can you share the maker and model?



WatchNRolla said:


>


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Barolo said:


> Love the strap. Is it gray or black? Can you share the maker and model?


Thanks!

Solid black. It's a Toshi strap. He's based out of the UK. He does really good stuff.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Been a couple of weeks on the Z-22...... still happy with the look and feel on rubber - loving the weight and wearability.
> 
> PS - sorry for the half click off 12 O'clock alignment.:roll:.....o|


Hi bro, don't feel bad, I've clicked it back for you, lol


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Hi bro, don't feel bad, I've clicked it back for you, lol
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You fixed it for me..... Thanks.
> ...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

at home taking photos...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> at home taking photos...


Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Put on my MM300 the other day and decided to put the bracelet back on for a while. I hear a fair amount of criticism about the bracelet, but to me it is near perfect for a high-end tool watch. Omega and Rolex (particularly the latest iteration) diver bracelets have practically become macho hombre jewelry with a bunch of metal and polish thrown in. Dig the tool nature of the MM300 bracelet. Clasp is still hard to beat. The latest Rolex/Tudor clasp has some appeal, so I am not trying to bash any particular brand out there. There is a time and place and a target consumer for almost any watch out there


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

BB-SF said:


> Put on my MM300 the other day and decided to put the bracelet back on for a while. I hear a fair amount of criticism about the bracelet, but to me it is near perfect for a high-end tool watch. Omega and Rolex (particularly the latest iteration) diver bracelets have practically become macho hombre jewelry with a bunch of metal and polish thrown in. Dig the tool nature of the MM300 bracelet. Clasp is still hard to beat. The latest Rolex/Tudor clasp has some appeal, so I am not trying to bash any particular brand out there. There is a time and place and a target consumer for almost any watch out there


I am glade you are happy with the bracelet, but I have to completely disagree with you on this one. From my perspective the bracelet is the one thing really holding the 300MM from being the perfect dive watch. In my opinion the links are too long and clap could be vastly improved upon. If Seiko took the time to update and improve the bracelet to the level of the Sub's bracelet, I would gladly pay an extra $1,000 to own one.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

eric198324 said:


> I am glade you are happy with the bracelet, but I have to completely disagree with you on this one. From my perspective the bracelet is the one thing really holding the 300MM from being the perfect dive watch. In my opinion the links are too long and clap could be vastly improved upon. If Seiko took the time to update and improve the bracelet to the level of the Sub's bracelet, I would gladly pay an extra $1,000 to own one.


I have come to the conclusion that I am a bracelet guy and to be fair the MM bracelet is comfortable on me. Very short 6 side keeps head well centred and I have found it easy to micro adjust to the correct fit. I don't however think the quality is on par with the Omega bracelet or the Breitling ProIII which is outstanding. The MM bracelet is in my opinion good enough but it has a tendency to "rattle" something the others don't do. do you think Strapcode or other will ever do an aftermarket Super oyster or similar??


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

What should an ideal MM300 bracelet look like? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that I am a bracelet guy and to be fair the MM bracelet is comfortable on me. Very short 6 side keeps head well centred and I have found it easy to micro adjust to the correct fit. I don't however think the quality is on par with the Omega bracelet or the Breitling ProIII which is outstanding. The MM bracelet is in my opinion good enough but it has a tendency to "rattle" something the others don't do. do you think Strapcode or other will ever do an aftermarket Super oyster or similar??


Fair enough, I completely understand where you're coming from when you say good enough to describe it. I am not sure how short I was on the 6 side, but the next time I purchase a 300MM (Will be my 4th) I try a very short 6 side. I don't know if Strapcode will ever produce an aftermarket super oyster, but if they did I would order one instantly.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> What should an ideal MM300 bracelet look like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Easy, it would be the bracelet off the Grand Seiko Diver with fully brushed links. I would gladly pay a price increase for that!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> Easy, it would be the bracelet off the Grand Seiko Diver with fully brushed links. I would gladly pay a price increase for that!


sbga029










or

sbgx117


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> do you think Strapcode or other will ever do an aftermarket Super oyster or similar??


God I wish they would.

I love the SKX rubber z-22 I'm running but a strap code oyster with out the pin stripes and solid end links for the mm300...... take my money now.
As many combinations as they make I don't understand why they can't machine up some fitted end links for the bracelets they already sell????


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> sbga029
> 
> or
> 
> sbgx117


YEP....YES PLEASE

And yes - I'm yelling.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

matthew P said:


> YEP....YES PLEASE


What he said, damn that would look good on the MM


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> sbga029
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a high beat / GS diver with that handset/bezel from the 029, the bracelet from the 117 and a 41mm case (22mm bracelet) - I may have to sell off some watches.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> sbga029
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either would be freaking awesome, but the bracelet from the sbgx117 would be pretty on point. I think almost all 300MM owners would agree that they would pay more for that watch combination.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

For me, I thing the GS bracelet and everything else from the 300MM would be the perfect diver.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm willing to do the leg work but does anyone know how to contact a bracelet manufacturer to start a discussion on making either end links or a full bracelet? I bet MOQ is what makes it prohibitive. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm willing to do the leg work but does anyone know how to contact a bracelet manufacturer to start a discussion on making either end links or a full bracelet? I bet MOQ is what makes it prohibitive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That would be awesome, way to take the lead! It might be your best bet to reach out to Strapecode directly to determine feasibility and what issues would stand in their way of making this dream a reality. I would think they would just need to make a new end link for their super oyster bracelet, which I don't think would be prohibitive.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> That would be awesome, way to take the lead! It might be your best bet to reach out to Strapecode directly to determine feasibility and what issues would stand in their way of making this dream a reality. I would think they would just need to make a new end link for their super oyster bracelet, which I don't think would be prohibitive.


Lol i haven't done anything yet.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rts9364 (Apr 19, 2013)

MM300 on baby duty today.


----------



## Seppia (Sep 1, 2013)

matthew P said:


> and a 41mm case.


Oh I wish too, but it seems more likely that seiko releases a 48mm diver than a 40-41mm theses days.

Crazy thing is that Japanese people tend to have smaller wrists compared to the average Caucasian, but they nonetheless seem to be the ones developing the largest watches.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

View attachment 7624466
New Seiko Thank You To a forum member, who said women can't wear big watches! Blue Sumo on the way


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Up close with the MM300.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

My seiko diver


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

Flicked onto a bit of colour with the help of the little tool that removes the sim from my iPhone.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Again, i can post this in many threads


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

How much does Seiko charge for a service?


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Looking back, these are the 2 threads that played a major role in my purchase of the MM300. What's yours?b-)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/com...001-marinemaster-vs-rolex-16610lv-296162.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ide-side-comparison-modems-ablaze-755701.html


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Dex_Ter said:


> Looking back, these are the 2 threads that played a major role in my purchase of the MM300. What's yours?b-)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/com...001-marinemaster-vs-rolex-16610lv-296162.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ide-side-comparison-modems-ablaze-755701.html


Mine was when I first joined my country's Seiko Club forum, kept seeing the MM300 being mentioned and of course the photos and seeing it in the metal. Lusted for it for a 2 years before i bought it.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Desk diving


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Dex_Ter said:


> Looking back, these are the 2 threads that played a major role in my purchase of the MM300. What's yours?b-)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/com...001-marinemaster-vs-rolex-16610lv-296162.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...ide-side-comparison-modems-ablaze-755701.html


This thread did it for me one year ago now. I started looking at Seiko divers and liked Sumo as my first Seiko diver...that lead me to Shogun and ultimately to this thread. Once I saw the pictures and read about the MM300, the decision was easy.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is a pic of my MM300 on a Borealis 22mm rubber (isofrane style) strap. This is a really nice strap. Recently I had gone a little strap crazy and just so happened to have a few rubber straps on hand to compare.

OEM MM300 rubber
Cuda (iso style) Rubber
Borealis (iso style) rubber
BC 285 rubber strap

I would rank the Borealis strap the most pliable and soft. I've never owned a real Isofrane so I can't compare to that. 
But in terms of looks I think the OEM Seiko is the best. I just wish it was even remotely pliable. I never tried the boil in a cup trick so maybe the trick to have it wear better.

The rubber helps the MM300 feel completely different than on the bracelet. I'm a bracelet guy and I may end up keeping this on the Borealis rubber.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how much Seiko charges for service? (USD)


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> How much does Seiko charge for a service?


I paid $600 CAD in 2014. The CAD and USD were at roughly par at that time. I sent it in to have the crown and tube threads address as it took about 1/2 turn to seat the crown. It came back with no visible sign that it had been serviced (thankfully, they didn't do any case refinishing) other than that the crystal had been polished and the crown now takes a good 2.5 to 3 turns to seat. No itemized invoice of what was done and I've always wondered if they did indeed replace the crown and tube?! No idea. Thus, all I can say is roughly $600 USD or less...?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Darwin said:


> I paid $600 CAD in 2014. The CAD and USD were at roughly par at that time. I sent it in to have the crown and tube threads address as it took about 1/2 turn to seat the crown. It came back with no visible sign that it had been serviced (thankfully, they didn't do any case refinishing) other than that the crystal had been polished and the crown now takes a good 2.5 to 3 turns to seat. No itemized invoice of what was done and I've always wondered if they did indeed replace the crown and tube?! No idea. Thus, all I can say is roughly $600 USD or less...?


Was it serviced in Japan?


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes. I sent it to Seiko Canada and they sent it off to Japan.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

T. Wong said:


> MMaster Montage by blingmeister, on Flickr


Matching cars and watches, very nice pics. Thanks T. Wong.

And Ya Seeing that cool blue strap, makes me think I need an MM300 real soon.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

Received my new 017 on Wednesday and it hasn't left my wrist. I love it!


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Nye (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi folks. New to the forum here. Long time watch afficianado.

I also took delivery of my first MM300 (SBDX001) this week. I couldn't be more pleased! The watch is simply beautiful. I was a little bit concerned about how 'big' it would wear on my wrists (about midway between 7 and 6.75 inches) but it looks perfect IMHO. Here's a shot on the wrist with the bracelet:








And here's with the rubber strap (cant decide which I like better):








And here's one next to my venerable old speedy. Its a much more substantial watch than the speedmaster, but surprisingly doesn't wear that much bigger in terms of width. It is much taller, but still fits under a button down shirt cuff.







And finally one shot to show the beauty of the face.








I am SO pleased with this purchase. Fabulous watch for the price. So far its running about +2-4 seconds per day depending on activity.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mike Nye said:


> Hi folks. New to the forum here. Long time watch
> 
> And here's with the rubber strap (cant decide which I like better):
> View attachment 7742106
> ...


Had my017 since December and still can't decide either. It has spent most of the time on bracelet but gets swapped about once a week for about a day. Think I just need to find the right aftermarket strap for me. Picked up one of the Italian rubbers but the vanilla is doing my head in

might go Hirsch performance if I can decide on which one


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, could you help me decide which looks better. There are a lot of times, I didn't know which version to post.

A









B


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, could you help me decide which looks better. There are a lot of times, I didn't know which version to post.
> 
> A
> 
> ...


I prefer A. It brings out the real black.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks maxchua, version A was what I posted in FB.


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

Ha ha I prefer 'B' 'cuz I think it gives the metalwork on the bracelet added luster.


----------



## Beetle75 (Sep 25, 2014)

I like A, the dial pops more and the steel looks colder, more hardened,and suits the tool style of the mm300

P.S. Man this thread just keeps going and going. Top job.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

It's a super cold but clear day this morning with lightest of sprinkles.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Opps, double post!


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

What do you guys think about this watch on a bund strap? Just experimenting with my Horween bund that's super comfy, I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Stuny

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Stunning watch! I want one. Does it wear smaller than the sumo? 

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Dopamina said:


> Stunning watch! I want one. Does it wear smaller than the sumo?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


Yes and no. On the wrist it looks smaller than the Sumo. But it is also wears taller than the Sumo.

Very very different wrist feel between the two.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## mistertoony (Oct 19, 2009)

is the MM300 cheaper to buy when you visit Tokyo?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Ha ha I prefer 'B' 'cuz I think it gives the metalwork on the bracelet added luster.





Beetle75 said:


> I like A, the dial pops more and the steel looks colder, more hardened,and suits the tool style of the mm300
> 
> P.S. Man this thread just keeps going and going. Top job.


Still difficult for me to decide, lol. I'm glad to own it and also contribute to this thread.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

We went hiking


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ganson said:


>


Very cool shot


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)

Dopamina said:


> Stunning watch! I want one. Does it wear smaller than the sumo?
> 
> Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


Taller and heavier, but the Sumo is wider and longer. Both are great.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> Very cool shot


Very cool. May i know if that's an old MM300 ad or Seiko book or something? Thanks.


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Very cool shot


Oh snap, I didn't even notice it was an actual watch on the ad, just thought it was part of the ad.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

5661nicholas said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. I like the look. I always search for a green leather strap for my divers, but never go through with it. More pics?


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Unable to find a place that can service in the￼ 300 for a reasonable amount so I had to sell it. I couldn't justify the cost of over $400 when I'm watch can be had for a little over 1200. I'll end up buying another younger one instead


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> Unable to find a place that can service in the￼ 300 for a reasonable amount so I had to sell it. I couldn't justify the cost of over $400 when I'm watch can be had for a little over 1200. I'll end up buying another younger one instead


Would you rather spend $4,000 on an Omega and then spend $600 for servicing?

You could do a virtual lifetime of servicing on the mm300 for what a new omega PO would cost you up front. And you'd have the better watch with the mm300!

Hopefully you're letting the buyer know that your watch is in need of servicing? And if you haven't been keeping up it looks like the used prices of mm300 are generally creeping up 2 or $300 from where they were a year ago.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

A couple of fellow Seiko's checking in!


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Loving my sbdx017.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Jlawjj said:


> A couple of fellow Seiko's checking in!


Congrats!, you have the three best Dive watches Seiko makes


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Would you rather spend $4,000 on an Omega and then spend $600 for servicing?


Absolutely. 33% of the value of anything is too much to pay for service. In the end, I would have still had a scratched up bracelet, discolored clasp due to oxidation, scratched bezel, scratched case, poorly fitting endlinks due to the metal conforming, etc. 
No worries, the watch was sold at a discounted rate, and i'll rather pay $400 more for a newer/better example.


----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

MMaster Blue Rose by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Good day everyone, just 1/2 of some random snaps during my stay at a hotel. 2 things that I really love about this watch is its glidelock extension which really helps on a daily basis. The other would be the drilled lugs! Wish other watch brands continued to have that incorporated into their dive watches...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

lxxrr said:


> Absolutely. 33% of the value of anything is too much to pay for service. In the end, I would have still had a scratched up bracelet, discolored clasp due to oxidation, scratched bezel, scratched case, poorly fitting endlinks due to the metal conforming, etc.
> No worries, the watch was sold at a discounted rate, and i'll rather pay $400 more for a newer/better example.


Well you have a point and at least the rolex/omega service costs include refurbing the finish on the case to some degree.

Enjoy your new mm300

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Some cool lume shots today. This thing is tough to beat in most aspects...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

This thread is killing me. I've talked myself out of the MM300 multiple times, and only a couple months ago I bought a Shogun (SBDC029) rather than the MM300. Now I am kicking myself. 
"It would be too heavy"
"It would sit too tall"
"It's too pretty"
Dumb, dumb, dumb. It's what I've wanted all along. Beautiful, historic, and so purely 100% Seiko. 
I really like the Shogun. It's a very nicely put together watch, wears beautifully, comfortable, and a great size. But I'm feeling like it's lacking that Seiko soul. Authenticity. Does that make sense? I think I have to buy an MM300, then get the hell off these forums and be happy forever.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

il Pirati said:


> This thread is killing me. I've talked myself out of the MM300 multiple times, and only a couple months ago I bought a Shogun (SBDC029) rather than the MM300. Now I am kicking myself.
> "It would be too heavy"
> "It would sit too tall"
> "It's too pretty"
> ...


You should definitely get it, this watch has completely stopped my desire for a more expensive dive watch, it is such an amazing watch. I am however, looking at buying a SKX007 or turtle as a beater though, the MM300 is just too pretty for that...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> You should definitely get it, this watch has completely stopped my desire for a more expensive dive watch, it is such an amazing watch. I am however, looking at buying a SKX007 or turtle as a beater though, the MM300 is just too pretty for that...


I have an SKX173 that I wore pretty much exclusively for 11 years, until the bug bit bad about 18 months ago. Since then, without really knowing it, I've been searching for SKX+. I think the MM300 is that.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been thinning my collection over the past few months and sold all of my Seikos, except for my MM300 and two Tuna's. As much as I like watches, I feel I'd like to dwindle the collection down to maybe 5-10 pieces and thats it. Im getting there.

The MM300 is an amazing watch. I'd say get it and you'll be happy. If you do pick one up and arent happy with it, theyre easy to sell and hold their value.



il Pirati said:


> I have an SKX173 that I wore pretty much exclusively for 11 years, until the bug bit bad about 18 months ago. Since then, without really knowing it, I've been searching for SKX+. I think the MM300 is that.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> This thread is killing me. I've talked myself out of the MM300 multiple times, and only a couple months ago I bought a Shogun (SBDC029) rather than the MM300. Now I am kicking myself.
> "It would be too heavy"
> "It would sit too tall"
> "It's too pretty"
> ...


Let these shots seal it for ya 


















Prince


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> This thread is killing me. I've talked myself out of the MM300 multiple times, and only a couple months ago I bought a Shogun (SBDC029) rather than the MM300. Now I am kicking myself.
> "It would be too heavy"
> "It would sit too tall"
> "It's too pretty"
> ...


I wouldn't be too hard on yourself. It isnt like the Shogun is a piece of crap. Great watch but i can see your infatuation with the mm300. I made the same transition.

But your worries of
"It would be too heavy"
"It would sit too tall"
"It's too pretty"

Well compared to the Shogun all of those statements are true in spades.

Good luck with getting off the forums.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I bought a new MM300 3 years ago and still love it, it scratches my vintage Seiko itch and on the bracelet is my pseudo dress watch. The MM300 also led to my swiss divers gathering dust and finally moving on to new homes, the finishing and quality is just that good imho.

BUT the price of an eventual service, wait time and not even a minor refresh or polish is very disappointing !

Edit, It's still a keeper for me.


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> Since then, without really knowing it, I've been searching for SKX+. I think the MM300 is that.











Yes..... I couldn't agree more. 
Buy some seiko z-22 rubber = it reduces the shine/ polish/ weight of the bracelet, and what you end up with is a very everyday wearable SKX +++


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Checking in from the car...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

My 012 keeping true to its vintage roots.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Half charged lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> You should definitely get it, this watch has completely stopped my desire for a more expensive dive watch, it is such an amazing watch. I am however, looking at buying a SKX007 or turtle as a beater though, the MM300 is just too pretty for that...


It's a waste to keep the MM300 in the box! Use it everyday!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

maxchua said:


> It's a waste to keep the MM300 in the box! Use it everyday!


+1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

maxchua said:


> It's a waste to keep the MM300 in the box! Use it everyday!


I don't intend to keep it in the box, but I'm thinking the MM300 will be my daily wear (I work in an office), and I want a beater diver for swimming and hiking (not that I do either, but just good excuses haha)

Tried on a SRP777 today, really liked it, but the bezel action and general quality is a definite step down from the MM300 I had with me. I do love the soft rubber strap though, can anyone recommend a rubber strap that is as soft? The included strap with the MM300 are too stiff for my liking


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

aalin13 said:


> I don't intend to keep it in the box, but I'm thinking the MM300 will be my daily wear (I work in an office), and I want a beater diver for swimming and hiking (not that I do either, but just good excuses haha)
> 
> Tried on a SRP777 today, really liked it, but the bezel action and general quality is a definite step down from the MM300 I had with me. I do love the soft rubber strap though, can anyone recommend a rubber strap that is as soft? The included strap with the MM300 are too stiff for my liking


I love my MM300 only on the original bracelet. Didn't want to scratch the head when swapping straps. But that's just me. I do have a few other Seikos for rough days.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

maxchua said:


> I love my MM300 only on the original bracelet. Didn't want to scratch the head when swapping straps. But that's just me. I do have a few other Seikos for rough days.


That is exactly why I'm looking at a beater Seiko for swapping straps and try on NATO. Worried about scratching the MM300 and having NATO marks on the case back. Plus, I really think the MM300 looks fantastic on bracelet


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

what's the going rate for one of these and where is everyone getting them?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

About $1900. Seiya, Chino, Rakuten, Shopping Japan, etc...



jaykickboxer said:


> what's the going rate for one of these and where is everyone getting them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> About $1900. Seiya, Chino, Rakuten, Shopping Japan, etc...


thanks mate might have to get one soon there growing on me do they have the same movement as the sumo?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You're welcome. No. MM has the 8L35.



jaykickboxer said:


> thanks mate might have to get one soon there growing on me do they have the same movement as the sumo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

ViperGuy said:


> You're welcome. No. MM has the 8L35.


thanks mate just been reading up on them so see that after I posted shame it's 44mm they should do a 41 il probably still end up buying one regardless

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

It wears smaller than its actual size.



jaykickboxer said:


> thanks mate just been reading up on them so see that after I posted shame it's 44mm they should do a 41 il probably still end up buying one regardless
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah yes, it's MM300- o'clock here in dreary Holland too!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

It depends on which one you're going for. The now discontinued sbdx001 which can only be bought privately now from owners and the sbdx017 that is currently on sale in the market. As for me I purchased it locally at an AD carrying a few pieces here. The Seiko boutiques in my country also have a few every now and then. Otherwise you can try creation watches or seiya Japan. Alternatively shoppinginjapan.net or .com (one of them) is a good place to source one too. 

Regarding scratches I think the drilled lugs help alot so it really prevents those unwanted marks. If they weren't drilled lugs I'm sure it would be more prone to damages. Don't be scared to switch up straps! That's the fun 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> That is exactly why I'm looking at a beater Seiko for swapping straps and try on NATO. Worried about scratching the MM300 and having NATO marks on the case back. Plus, I really think the MM300 looks fantastic on bracelet


Scotch tape is your friend when changing straps, it helps to prevent any marks on the back of the lugs.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

aalin13 said:


> I don't intend to keep it in the box, but I'm thinking the MM300 will be my daily wear (I work in an office), and I want a beater diver for swimming and hiking (not that I do either, but just good excuses haha)
> 
> Tried on a SRP777 today, really liked it, but the bezel action and general quality is a definite step down from the MM300 I had with me. I do love the soft rubber strap though, can anyone recommend a rubber strap that is as soft? The included strap with the MM300 are too stiff for my liking


This is the best rubber strap I have found for it. It is the Dagaz aftermarket MM300 strap. Much softer than the original. This example was shortened.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

It looks just like the original.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Got to ask as the sun was hitting my 300 just right...what is the date disc made of? It appears to be silver and metallic ..not a white disc like most other Seiko watches.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Jlawjj said:


> Got to ask as the sun was hitting my 300 just right...what is the date disc made of? It appears to be silver and metallic ..not a white disc like most other Seiko watches.


I've only had my MM300 a few days and noticed the same thing. Such a subtle touch but looks great!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The date wheel is metal in the MM300. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

ViperGuy said:


> The date wheel is metal in the MM300.
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


Thanks! I knew it was not the ordinary date wheel in white. Much appreciated!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You're welcome. 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM330 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko MM330 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

MM300 on nato today...


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Double post


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## T. Wong (Apr 5, 2006)

fish live wallpaper for pc by blingmeister, on Flickr


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi mates, would you discard the MM300 as a dress watch? I am about pulling the trigger but as I wear everyday suit, dunno if I will only use the watch on weekends or would wear it also at work... this is the problem of not being possible to check it on my wrist before buying..

thanks for your comments


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates, would you discard the MM300 as a dress watch? I am about pulling the trigger but as I wear everyday suit, dunno if I will only use the watch on weekends or would wear it also at work... this is the problem of not being possible to check it on my wrist before buying..
> 
> thanks for your comments


Thickness: 14.6 mm !!! it will not be a comfortable size to suit,
take a look at my previous image which is a thick watch...


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

That´s my concern too, but I also see lot of people dressing suits and wearing Panerais thicker than 15mm...

love the MM300 just thinking about how many wrist time it will have...

thanks!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ramonv said:


> That´s my concern too, but I also see lot of people dressing suits and wearing Panerais thicker than 15mm...
> 
> love the MM300 just thinking about how many wrist time it will have...
> 
> thanks!


everything we can, but we're talking about comfort. MM300 is not a comfortable watch to suit. This sports watch especially for scuba divers


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates, would you discard the MM300 as a dress watch? I am about pulling the trigger but as I wear everyday suit, dunno if I will only use the watch on weekends or would wear it also at work... this is the problem of not being possible to check it on my wrist before buying..
> 
> thanks for your comments


It is absolutely not dressy watch anything close to it. It's a very tall and bulky dive watch. Casual use only for me.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

I wear mine for work with a suite, no issue with it. I see people wearing Submariner, Seamaster PO and oversized Breitling to work all the time, MM300 really isn't any different


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I also wear my 300 with a suit as I wear a suit everyday for work. Sure it's not going to fit under shirt cuffs but what of my watches really do??my Breitling doesn't and most of my other Seiko watches don't, so nothing new!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Just waiting on a pre-loved specimen to pop on watchrecon. Ready and excited to buy, but don't want to go new until I've given it a spin.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates, would you discard the MM300 as a dress watch? I am about pulling the trigger but as I wear everyday suit, dunno if I will only use the watch on weekends or would wear it also at work... this is the problem of not being possible to check it on my wrist before buying..thanks for your comments


I pretty much have to be in at least slacks and a button down everyday for work. Some of those days I need a suit or sports jacket. I don't hesitate to wear my MM any of those days. However I'm the type that thinks dive watches go great with everything between suits and board shorts. I even love strapping a nice NATO on my divers and wearing that with a suit. In no way will I argue that the MM is thin by any means, but you could always have your button adjusted on your cuffs to accommodate a taller watch. It will come down to personal style and preference whether you like the MM with a suit or not. Regardless of that choice, I do know that the MM is not meant to be worn for only a day here and there..it's meant to be worn..and worn a lot! Here's some pics to help with your decision, hope you can find what you're looking for.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> I pretty much have to be in at least slacks and a button down everyday for work. Some of those days I need a suit or sports jacket. I don't hesitate to wear my MM any of those days. However I'm the type that thinks dive watches go great with everything between suits and board shorts. I even love strapping a nice NATO on my divers and wearing that with a suit. In no way will I argue that the MM is thin by any means, but you could always have your button adjusted on your cuffs to accommodate a taller watch. It will come down to personal style and preference whether you like the MM with a suit or not. Regardless of that choice, I do know that the MM is not meant to be worn for only a day here and there..it's meant to be worn..and worn a lot! Here's some pics to help with your decision, hope you can find what you're looking for.
> 
> View attachment 7829466
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the pics and the time you spent writing this post. Very helpful indeed.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ramonv said:


> Thanks a lot for the pics and the time you spent writing this post. Very helpful indeed.


You're most welcome..glad to help.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates, would you discard the MM300 as a dress watch? I am about pulling the trigger but as I wear everyday suit, dunno if I will only use the watch on weekends or would wear it also at work... this is the problem of not being possible to check it on my wrist before buying..
> 
> thanks for your comments


I wear mine solely during the weekend or on vacation. Never under a suit. For that I have my GS! I enjoy swapping!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Taking a "selfie".


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mm300 week ...


----------



## pharmacon (Jan 19, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> Taking a "selfie".


Fantastic photo! What is your wrist size? The MM looks great on you


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Lume shot charged for a about 30 seconds in ordinary house light...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Happy sail Captain!  


capt-dim said:


> View attachment 7855050


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

That watch is wrapped around your leg, is not it ? ;-)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Happy sail Captain!


tnx mate ...|> |> |>


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

Today I righted a wrong, re-bought my MM300. My original I had for years and sold it for reasons I don't really know, it was an SBDX001 and this looks basically identical except for the crown. I don't care about the Prospex logo on the crown, but I have to think Seiko is just effing with us by putting that there. All the complaints about not having a signed crown so they toss on this cheesy laser etched futuristic Prospex logo "here's your damn signed crown!", it just doesn't belong on this watch, it's easy enough to get rid of if it really bugs me.

I hope the diashield holds up well because my last one looked a mess after a few years of wear. I put it through its paces and I'll wait until tomorrow to size the bracelet just to ensure it doesn't have to go back for any reason.

Ohh and the box is laughable (not that I care), what is that pleather pillow?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Babalu said:


> Today I righted a wrong, re-bought my MM300. My original I had for years and sold it for reasons I don't really know, it was an SBDX001 and this looks basically identical except for the crown. I don't care about the Prospex logo on the crown, but I have to think Seiko is just effing with us by putting that there. All the complaints about not having a signed crown so they toss on this cheesy laser etched futuristic Prospex logo "here's your damn signed crown!", it just doesn't belong on this watch, it's easy enough to get rid of if it really bugs me.
> 
> I hope the diashield holds up well because my last one looked a mess after a few years of wear. I put it through its paces and I'll wait until tomorrow to size the bracelet just to ensure it doesn't have to go back for any reason.
> 
> Ohh and the box is laughable (not that I care), what is that pleather pillow?


Lovely shot, dig how you captured the way this model has gold accents in certain light. Enjoy your 2nd tour of duty with this beauty, and hey, I happen to like the box these come in just fine, never owned a Rolex or Omega, guess they might be a cut above?:think:


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

pharmacon said:


> Fantastic photo! What is your wrist size? The MM looks great on you


Hi, thanks! My wrist is a mere 6.5 inch. Don't worry, the MM300 wears small for its actual size.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> Taking a "selfie".


Can you post a pic of the set up you used to take that pic?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Gotham needs me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

I couldn't wait and sized it as soon as I got home, so far it's +5 so probably looking at +6 or +7 per day, not bad. Too big to fit under a shirt cuff be damned! I'm wearing it!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

stevenkelby said:


> Can you post a pic of the set up you used to take that pic?


Hi, these are the equipment used.
1. Tripod
2. Olympus EM10
3. Olympus 25mm f1.8 lens
4. An Android phone to trigger the shot using wifi

With wifi and a tiltable LCD screen , I can "shoot" myself daily without anyone's assistance.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

My other 300MM


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Babalu said:


> ....... but I have to think Seiko is just effing with us by putting that there. All the complaints about not having a signed crown so they toss on this cheesy laser etched futuristic Prospex logo "here's your damn signed crown!", it just doesn't belong on this watch


LOL- funny stuff.
Welcome back, I know the feeling well.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Some carpark lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

WatchNRolla said:


>


That's on thick strap, is it comfortable?


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

CTMedic said:


> That's on thick strap, is it comfortable?


I lIke a thick strap with it. Helps balance the thickness of the watch.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm officially on the market for a very good condition SBDX001/017 if anyone has a spare they're looking to offload. Excited to experience this awesome watch.


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

il Pirati said:


> I'm officially on the market for a very good condition SBDX001/017 if anyone has a spare they're looking to offload. Excited to experience this awesome watch.


You won't be disappointed.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Have a good weekend everyone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Good Saturday to you all










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

m


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Good Saturday to you all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that touch of red on the seconds hand man  goes with the gold


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

If I can stay on schedule with my savings, I should be able to pick up my very own MM300 by winter this year. I'm very excited for it to join my others Seikos!


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

BONDLTK said:


> If I can stay on schedule with my savings, I should be able to pick up my very own MM300 by winter this year. I'm very excited for it to join my others Seikos!


The MM300 is the best watch Seiko makes IMO, and arguably the best looking diver on the market. I've owned a lot of watches and the MM300 is a special watch. There was a picture floating around of a guy building a Grand Seiko with a MM300 on his wrist, that should tell you something. I absolutely love the watch, it's worth the wait.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That's a pic id love to see.



Babalu said:


> The MM300 is the best watch Seiko makes IMO, and arguably the best looking diver on the market. I've owned a lot of watches and the MM300 is a special watch. There was a picture floating around of a guy building a Grand Seiko with a MM300 on his wrist, that should tell you something. I absolutely love the watch, it's worth the wait.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Checking in after a week with my SBDX017, absolutely loving this watch, looks good everywhere. Had it on the bracelet for the office, on rubber for a kayak yesterday, and doesn't look over cooked for t-shirt and shorts around the house. On top of all that it's keeping great time, 3sec per day!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Good night

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Babalu said:


> The MM300 is the best watch Seiko makes IMO, and arguably the best looking diver on the market. I've owned a lot of watches and the MM300 is a special watch. There was a picture floating around of a guy building a Grand Seiko with a MM300 on his wrist, that should tell you something. I absolutely love the watch, it's worth the wait.





ViperGuy said:


> That's a pic id love to see.


Here you go. A cool short video that is always worth a repost or two..or three. ;-)



BB-SF said:


> Screenshot of a Hodinkee Seiko video showing Grand Seiko craftsman wearing a MM300
> 
> 
> 
> Source:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you! 


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

You're welcome!



ViperGuy said:


> Awesome. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.
> -Austin


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

cannot wait more to complete my Seiko familiy... MM300 ordered...


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

What rubber strap is that? Looks very nice. Thanks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Since you didn't quote anyone's picture when you asked this question, I can only assume who/what pic/rubber strap you're speaking of. If it's the one I think it is, then here is a link to that strap.

http://www.hirschstraps.com/collect.../hirsch-pure-natural-rubber-watch-strap-black



OkiFrog said:


> What rubber strap is that? Looks very nice. Thanks.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

As you all are the "experts" on the MM300, I figured I'd ask this question here. I appreciate any/all feedback. I am funded and looking to pick up an MM300. I want this watch to be my main watch, daily wear (in non-damaging environments). This watch will get 80% or more wrist time.
Buy used or go new? SBDX001 or SBDX017? I'm torn.
A while back the consensus was Used SBDX001. Is that still the best idea? What about used SBDX017? Prices seem to be going up the last couple months. New 001s are a couple hundred cheaper than new 017s. Seyia has the 001 new for <$2K. 
I love the creamy color of the SBDX001 markers, and the unsigned crown. But I think the DiaShield is a great addition to the SBDX017, and the lume is killer. 
I want to be posting my own pics in this thread! What should I do?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

il Pirati said:


> As you all are the "experts" on the MM300, I figured I'd ask this question here. I appreciate any/all feedback. I am funded and looking to pick up an MM300. I want this watch to be my main watch, daily wear (in non-damaging environments). This watch will get 80% or more wrist time.
> Buy used or go new? SBDX001 or SBDX017? I'm torn.
> A while back the consensus was Used SBDX001. Is that still the best idea? What about used SBDX017? Prices seem to be going up the last couple months. New 001s are a couple hundred cheaper than new 017s. Seyia has the 001 new for <$2K.
> I love the creamy color of the SBDX001 markers, and the unsigned crown. But I think the DiaShield is a great addition to the SBDX017, and the lume is killer.
> I want to be posting my own pics in this thread! What should I do?


017 would be my choice, but either one is a good choice

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Definitely 017,it's a better watch due to the increased scratch resistance and better lume. There's no reason to choose 001 unless you have an emotional attachment to the older model,or a subjective preference (ie, if the crown is a huge deal for you). 

Buy new if you can afford it, it's more of a thrill and you don't save much buying used.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

il Piratti..... Im no expert but I am a little MM300 obsessed. Heres my 5c.

word on the forums is that the new lume is brighter and slightly greener, and the dial-shield works to minimize scratching but that it darkens the stainless steel slightly.
Ive yet to see both watches side by side in person or in a photograph so the amount of difference is hard to gauge.
Different photographs under different lighting can make the differences seem massive or negligible.

Rumor has it the internals were the same from about 2013 for the mems manufactured parts but if thats of huge importance the only way to confirm in used models is to open it up so a new model would guarantee it.
The "prosper X " on the crown is hated or soon forgotten about depending on who you speak to - either way its easily buffed Off if you choose that route.

The bezel is the same either way - no diashield..... it will pick up hair lines significantly easier than any ceramic bezel and for the long time owner/wearer they are inevitable IMO.

I personally prefer the late model 001 that I purchased NIB in a face to face transaction at a used/ flip price. I too prefer the creamier /less green lume ( still glows like a torch all night) and the lighter colored stainless case..... (at least in theory)

The used market seems to be rising again now that the Yen has strengthened and the 001's are no longer being heavily discounted by Japanese retailers who historically don't like to hand onto old models (opinion).

I personally wouldn't pay a premium for either model based on the differences... i would be more interested in trying to buy a gently used LNIB model in the country that you live in where you get a discount on price and you can engage the seller on a direct discussion about Bezel alignment / accuracy if those things are important to you. ( bezel alignment is to me so seeing it in person was key - the fact that I bought at a discount F2F was a bonus)

The "Improvements" are minor IMO and both Models still have a lot to offer - though at this point buying new may limit your options.

One strong argument for new/ LNIB is the extra time you will be able to own the watch with out having to worry about the time/cost/ expensive of getting it serviced , be that thru a local independent ( limited) or sending back to Japan.

I agree that with all the highly polished surfaces and fine brush work - there is a certain thrill to opening up a box with a perfect specimen and peeling of the plastic your self.

fantastic watch either way - still loving mine.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Well, thanks to ChrisinOhio responding to my WTB, I'll be a proud owner of a nearly new (few weeks old) SBDX017 in about a week, after I get back home. Thanks Chris, and thanks all for pushing me over the edge! 
I'll hold onto my Shogun long enough to get a good "compare & contrast" assesstment, but I don't think the SBDC029 will be hanging around for long. It's a wonderful watch, but I'm looking for that "something" more that I think the MM300 will deliver!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Congrats! And welcome to the MM300 club. You're going to love it!


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon. 
-Austin


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

il Pirati said:


> Well, thanks to ChrisinOhio responding to my WTB, I'll be a proud owner of a nearly new (few weeks old) SBDX017 in about a week, after I get back home. Thanks Chris, and thanks all for pushing me over the edge!
> I'll hold onto my Shogun long enough to get a good "compare & contrast" assesstment, but I don't think the SBDC029 will be hanging around for long. It's a wonderful watch, but I'm looking for that "something" more that I think the MM300 will deliver!


Nice to see another MM in SD, 
As for comparison, had both ...totally different in every way. Like Honda civic vs mazda miata


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Note that later models such as my 2015 piece have now regulated 8l35 movements unlike the previous older unregulated ones. Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I've heard so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> Note that later models such as my 2015 piece have now regulated 8l35 movements unlike the previous older unregulated ones. Correct me if I'm wrong but that's what I've heard so far
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about that but I can correct you on your use of the word regulated. Every watch ever made is regulated, that determines how fast, slow or just right it runs.

The word you're looking for is adjusted. Adjusting a watch determines how well it's regulated in various positions.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

stevenkelby said:


> I don't know about that but I can correct you on your use of the word regulated. Every watch ever made is regulated, that determines how fast, slow or just right it runs.
> 
> The word you're looking for is adjusted. Adjusting a watch determines how well it's regulated in various positions.


Just doubled checked mate, the words officially used were 'undecorated and unregulated grand seiko movement. But the recent ones confirmed from dealers are regulated. Maybe you're right in a sense that it's "adjusted" but that's just according to the articles I've read and I quote


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

PrinceT said:


> Just doubled checked mate, the words officially used were 'undecorated and unregulated grand seiko movement. But the recent ones confirmed from dealers are regulated. Maybe you're right in a sense that it's "adjusted" but that's just according to the articles I've read and I quote


I believe you and am not surprised, it seems like every day I see regulated and adjusted used incorrectly, even in official documents from otherwise respectable companies.

The correct use of regulated vs adjusted as I explained it is easily googled I'm sure.

That's why I said something. It's time to speak up and take a stand!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I believe the spec's are still +15/-10..... which for a movement thats that stable and consistent means that they are not spending much time with positional adjustment.
Once bedded in these movements are easily capable of Cosc numbers but it takes time to make all the adjustments and thats never been a high priority for this watch.

I suspect they case them "running fast" up after QC , knowing they will bed in and slow down a little..... from memory most seem to be +4 - +10 though Ive heard of some people getting luckier.... and some one the outer edge of the specs.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Well, thanks to ChrisinOhio responding to my WTB, I'll be a proud owner of a nearly new (few weeks old) SBDX017 in about a week, after I get back home. Thanks Chris, and thanks all for pushing me over the edge!
> I'll hold onto my Shogun long enough to get a good "compare & contrast" assesstment, but I don't think the SBDC029 will be hanging around for long. It's a wonderful watch, but I'm looking for that "something" more that I think the MM300 will deliver!


Congrats! I hope you love it as much as I love mine.

The bezel does pick up little hair lines easily though, I did spot bezel and crystal protection film on the Bay, thought it might be worth a try, anyone else tried something similar?


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

Wildmans85 said:


> Congrats! I hope you love it as much as I love mine.
> 
> The bezel does pick up little hair lines easily though, I did spot bezel and crystal protection film on the Bay, thought it might be worth a try, anyone else tried something similar?


I've used that stuff on crystals, bezels and clasps before. It's good, lasts a few months of every day use before it looks used /obvious. It's important to apply perfectly with soapy water. Perfect for a new watch that you might flip soon. I no longer use it on any watches though. If I got something worth several thousand and wasn't sure if I'd keep it, I would use the film again.

I would definitely use it on clasps for expensive bracelets again.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

stevenkelby said:


> I've used that stuff on crystals, bezels and clasps before. It's good, lasts a few months of every day use before it looks used /obvious. It's important to apply perfectly with soapy water. Perfect for a new watch that you might flip soon. I no longer use it on any watches though. If I got something worth several thousand and wasn't sure if I'd keep it, I would use the film again.
> 
> I would definitely use it on clasps for expensive bracelets again.


Great thanks, might try it out and when it peels off naturally I'll just brace myself for the eventual character building scratch.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Here is something different than the full frontals that we usually get










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

enough said, I'm very tempted to get a MM300 now. Beautiful watch!!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Petrolicious88 said:


> enough said, I'm very tempted to get a MM300 now. Beautiful watch!!


One more to pepper your Angus


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Yumm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Shining bright all night

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Been stressful afternoon. Just need Chelsea to turn up and do the business tomorrow and then can relax.

come on u mighty foxes.......history being made.









Just realised its 1st May and not advanced date....doh!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> Here is something different than the full frontals that we usually get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice angle, I noticed you have both the SBDX001 and SBDX012, how do you find owning the two since they're so similar ?

I own and love the SBDX001 but can't stop thinking about the LE version, funny when the LE first came out I was not impressed. Can the two live side by side without one making the other redundant ?


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I have both and love them both! I keep my 017 on original bracelet and 012 on black rubber...


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Just purchased a SBDX 001 this lady can't wait I may have to tackle the mailman on delivery day. Photos to follow now deciding on a bracelet.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My SBDX017 arrives tomorrow. It's going to be a long Monday.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Given that April is a short month and I'll have to correct my MM300 over the weekend, I decided to do a basic power reserve test. Took the watch off at 7:45pm on Friday night after wearing it for a day, but no manual winding to top it up. It lasted till 3:15am on Monday morning. This is 55.5 hours or 11% over the spec, very impressed with this movement


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

So, I finally had a chance to wear my MM300 for a week in a row whilst vacationing... It did not disappoint! In fact , I am even digging its size; something I though I'd never get used to.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> My SBDX017 arrives tomorrow. It's going to be a long Monday.


Is it there yet?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Jlawjj said:


> I have both and love them both! I keep my 017 on original bracelet and 012 on black rubber...


Nice shot of the two, you sir are a 1st class enabler and I thank you for it.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Hilly64 said:


> Is it there yet?


Only 6am here, so no delivery yet. It's in the city though. Counting the minutes for the next 12 hours...


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Congratulations are in order for your incoming mm300 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jlawjj said:


> I have both and love them both! I keep my 017 on original bracelet and 012 on black rubber...


Is it just me or does the LE012 look smaller?
I know specs are the same , must be a optical illusion due to the 012 on rubber and the lighting on the face making the gold pop a little less.

Interesting that you chose to w\ear the LE on rubber, i would have thought people would go the other way - I see the LE gold face as being more dressy?


----------



## Rbateson (Aug 11, 2013)

On my girlfriends wrist not too shabby and I think she likes lol !!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Finally!








I've been lusting after this watch for over a year. I've read every post, and drooled over every photo in this thread.








And now I've got the MM300 on my wrist. Seems surreal.
I am more than impressed. You read it over and over, but until holding this watch in your hands, you just don't understand that even the best pictures don't do it justice. Beautiful, stunning, shimmery, beautiful.
Original owner bought this SBDX017 about three weeks ago, sold to fund another acquisition. Told me it was keeping +2sec/day for him. We'll see. He shipped it Saturday morning after setting it to my time zone. I opened the box this afternoon, and it was ticking away, on time! That's a solid 60 hours it was running. So the PR is fine.
He had it on the rubber, which looked way better than I had imagined, and was very comfortable while I ran some errands.
But I couldn't wait to get it on the bracelet.








I was concerned that I wouldn't like the SBDX017 because of the lume color. I LOVE the creaminess of the MM300 lume, and didn't want to give that up for "better" lume longevity. Well, the SBDX017 lume is beautiful, and retains the creamy goodness of the original.
I am gushing a little. I've never felt this happy about a watch after receiving it. It's stunning. 
Thanks, everyone, for guiding me to this beauty.
And thanks ChrisinOhio for a very nice buying experience. Class act all the way.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not to mention its one of the easiest watches to switch straps and bracelets on. Because of the way the lugs are shaped and the drilled holes of course. The glidelock extension is very very practical as well. Welcome to the club


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

sashator said:


> View attachment 7940682


Mesmerized!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Wow. This is the *the* watch!
+3 seconds in the first 24 hours on the wrist. Heavy, but feels wonderful. Like wearing a wool peacoat compared to a windbreaker. Substantial, but so comfortable.








And the lume is everything it's talked up to be. Lasted all night.
The bracelet is good. Clasp is large, but not uncomfortable. I read reviews saying the bracelet is too thin... Not the case for me. It feels and looks substantial.
I've looked at my wrist and smiled many times today!


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

il Pirati said:


> Wow. This is the *the* watch!
> +3 seconds in the first 24 hours on the wrist. Heavy, but feels wonderful. Like wearing a wool peacoat compared to a windbreaker. Substantial, but so comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an aircraft carrier I see below?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

benoize said:


> Is that an aircraft carrier I see below?


LHD. Marine Aircraft Carrier/Amphibious Assault ship. The office, as it were.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

matthew P said:


> Is it just me or does the LE012 look smaller?
> I know specs are the same , must be a optical illusion due to the 012 on rubber and the lighting on the face making the gold pop a little less.
> 
> Interesting that you chose to w\ear the LE on rubber, i would have thought people would go the other way - I see the LE gold face as being more dressy?


I found that MM300 with rubber somehow visually look smaller than on bracelet


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I put the bracelet back on my 012 and took another picture of both 012 & 017. I think they now do look the same size. I agreed with a couple of comments that it looked smaller on the waffle strap.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Mm300 and Explorer 39


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> LHD. Marine Aircraft Carrier/Amphibious Assault ship. The office, as it were.


Which one? I did two Westpacs', one on the USS Essex, the other on the USS Bonhomme Richard. Although the BHR was an LHD, and the Essex was an LHA, I'm not sure of the difference other than the BHR was brand new when I deployed.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

il Pirati said:


> LHD. Marine Aircraft Carrier/Amphibious Assault ship. The office, as it were.


Now that's an office!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Coming out of the shadows

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yet another Master MM300 that "potentially" will be used in real life, where she is supposed to be: The Sea !

Congrats !


il Pirati said:


> Wow. This is the *the* watch!
> +3 seconds in the first 24 hours on the wrist. Heavy, but feels wonderful. Like wearing a wool peacoat compared to a windbreaker. Substantial, but so comfortable.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Finally!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING! Congrats mate! which is your wrist size?

thanks!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Babalu said:


> Which one? I did two Westpacs', one on the USS Essex, the other on the USS Bonhomme Richard. Although the BHR was an LHD, and the Essex was an LHA, I'm not sure of the difference other than the BHR was brand new when I deployed.


That's USS Makin Island (LHD 8).
I did a westpac on BHR in 2004! She was my first ship.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

ramonv said:


> AMAZING! Congrats mate! which is your wrist size?
> 
> thanks!


Hovers just under 7". But fluctuates a lot throughout the day. Just used the glidelock today, really nice feature.


----------



## HawkI (Mar 31, 2016)

I am looking for a second hand sbdx001 or sbdx017 - I posted a WTB thread in the sales section https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-seiko-marine-master-mm300-sbdx001-sbdx017-3166858.html

I'm hoping to reach a targeted audience here


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Good luck! You can search WatchRecon, which I've already done for you. Just follow the link.

http://www.watchrecon.com/?query=seiko+mm300



HawkI said:


> I am looking for a second hand sbdx001 or sbdx017 - I posted a WTB thread in the sales section https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-seiko-marine-master-mm300-sbdx001-sbdx017-3166858.html
> 
> I'm hoping to reach a targeted audience here


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

How much are you willing to pay to a looooong standing member with an oldddddd lady ! 



HawkI said:


> I am looking for a second hand sbdx001 or sbdx017 - I posted a WTB thread in the sales section https://www.watchuseek.com/f89/wtb-seiko-marine-master-mm300-sbdx001-sbdx017-3166858.html
> 
> I'm hoping to reach a targeted audience here


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


>


Awesome! Are you a professional photographer? If so what do you shoot other than watches?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Awesome! Are you a professional photographer? If so what do you shoot other than watches?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's just a hobby, I'll shoot anything and my watches are willing subjects unlike my wife and daughter, lol.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

swoon..... contact seiko - they should buy that shot off you - you need to start publishing with a water mark.
Im serious.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... !!!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Kids playground today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

matthew P said:


> Kids playground today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah! The MM300 in its natural surroundings!  
I've been there too....


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Paris airport sunrise


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

chriscentro said:


>


^=Essence|>


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Just wantet one of my photos om page #300


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

MM300 does look good compared to others. 
Diashield really does wonderful job in keeping it scratch free


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> MM300 does look good compared to others.
> Diashield really does wonderful job in keeping it scratch free


Sweet combo. Had the LV & red BB as well but never at the same time, really compliments the black mm300


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh la la !

Le MM300 en veritable devoir appel !












capt-dim said:


> ... !!!





matthew P said:


> Kids playground today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





benoize said:


> Paris airport sunrise





il Pirati said:


>


And ....

Another one for page 300... .


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sub/mm300/BB Combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

sonykurniawan said:


> MM300 does look good compared to others.
> Diashield really does wonderful job in keeping it scratch free


That pic really shows that the aesthetic quality compares favourably with and hold it's own against those more expensive pieces

really been trying to get to grips with the mm300 on rubber slightly favouring the OEM but just had a great sunny weekend in the UK (plus LCFC lifting premiership trophy) and gone back to bracelet....who else feels this is the more comfortable less sweaty summer mode?


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> That pic really shows that the aesthetic quality compares favourably with and hold it's own against those more expensive pieces
> 
> really been trying to get to grips with the mm300 on rubber slightly favouring the OEM but just had a great sunny weekend in the UK (plus LCFC lifting premiership trophy) and gone back to bracelet....who else feels this is the more comfortable less sweaty summer mode?


Just switched back to a bracelet from rubber for the same reasons, although I'm not lucky enough to own the MM300. I was celebrating Foxes win though!


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> That pic really shows that the aesthetic quality compares favourably with and hold it's own against those more expensive pieces
> 
> really been trying to get to grips with the mm300 on rubber slightly favouring the OEM but just had a great sunny weekend in the UK (plus LCFC lifting premiership trophy) and gone back to bracelet....who else feels this is the more comfortable less sweaty summer mode?


As for the strap, I would recommend another rubber (Isofrane) which is softer and luxurious feeling than the oem rubber.


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Hilly64 said:


> That pic really shows that the aesthetic quality compares favourably with and hold it's own against those more expensive pieces
> 
> really been trying to get to grips with the mm300 on rubber slightly favouring the OEM but just had a great sunny weekend in the UK (plus LCFC lifting premiership trophy) and gone back to bracelet....who else feels this is the more comfortable less sweaty summer mode?


Nice lineup!


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

lxxrr said:


> As for the strap, I would recommend another rubber (Isofrane) which is softer and luxurious feeling than the oem rubber.


Picked one up a week or so ago. Only had a day with it so far so yet to really get to "feel" it. Does feel quality though and can see me using it later. Just picked up some slightly thinner fat end spring bars to give an easier fit. Suspect this one may have to wait until the autumn for a good run out. 


There is still a good hint of vanilla which tbh I am not a massive fan of and has put me off wearing the 22mm bonetto wave I brought a couple of months back for <£20 so no real hardship if it does not get much wear. Anyone have any tips for removing the vanilla scent?


Still rate the OEM in all honesty as far as aesthetics go but not necessarily comfort but you do get used to it.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Hilly64 said:


> Picked one up a week or so ago. Only had a day with it so far so yet to really get to "feel" it. Does feel quality though and can see me using it later. Just picked up some slightly thinner fat end spring bars to give an easier fit. Suspect this one may have to wait until the autumn for a good run out.
> 
> 
> There is still a good hint of vanilla which tbh I am not a massive fan of and has put me off wearing the 22mm bonetto wave I brought a couple of months back for <£20 so no real hardship if it does not get much wear. Anyone have any tips for removing the vanilla scent?
> ...


Definitely go with a thinner springbar. I think the vanilla scent fades over time because i can barely smell mine. Perhaps soaking it in some cleaning solution will help.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

....


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hilly64 said:


> Picked one up a week or so ago. Only had a day with it so far so yet to really get to "feel" it. Does feel quality though and can see me using it later. Just picked up some slightly thinner fat end spring bars to give an easier fit. Suspect this one may have to wait until the autumn for a good run out.
> 
> There is still a good hint of vanilla which tbh I am not a massive fan of and has put me off wearing the 22mm bonetto wave I brought a couple of months back for <£20 so no real hardship if it does not get much wear. Anyone have any tips for removing the vanilla scent?
> 
> Still rate the OEM in all honesty as far as aesthetics go but not necessarily comfort but you do get used to it.


Sounds (smells?) like you got the 22mm ISO. The 22 I picked up has a very pungent vanilla odor whereas my 20mm ISO has only a hint of vanilla.

I think you'll eventually wind up switching back and forth from bracelet to ISO to OEM rubber, etc., etc., because the MM300 looks and feels great on just about anything and with the drilled lugs is super fast and easy to swap out.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Sounds (smells?) like you got the 22mm ISO. The 22 I picked up has a very pungent vanilla odor whereas my 20mm ISO has only a hint of vanilla.
> 
> I think you'll eventually wind up switching back and forth from bracelet to ISO to OEM rubber, etc., etc., because the MM300 looks and feels great on just about anything and with the drilled lugs is super fast and easy to swap out.


its a second hand 20mm and yes not as strong as the Bonetto but enough to be annoying

Yes thats about the size of it......mainly bracelet but has been swapped out a good number of times


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Sweet combo. Had the LV & red BB as well but never at the same time, really compliments the black mm300


Thanks mate. 
MM300 is not shabby compared to 16610 Subs.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

PrinceT said:


> Sub/mm300/BB Combo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection you got there


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I love this watch.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

California sunset.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kian (Sep 2, 2013)

Sunset on a #SBDX012 #MM300 ;-)


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love that you have it on the bit of the SKX007 that everyone throws away. It looks great too.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you cut the strap too?

Mine, lol


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Looks like you cut the strap too?












No cut strap, it's received the boiling water treatment in a very small cup so it's very curved..... The tail wraps against the wrist/ flat on the strap so it doesn't stick out at all and doesn't need to be trimmed, plus I'm a fan of the seiko wave at the end of the strap.

Thx andygog.... I like the way it flairs to meet the outside lines on the watch. Once boiled it's comfortable and the hard rubber does a fantastic job of keeping the watch head stable.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Thx andygog.... I like the way it flairs to meet the outside lines on the watch. Once boiled it's comfortable and the hard rubber does a fantastic job of keeping the watch head stable.


It really suits it. I always thought that strap overwhelmed the skx007 but I guess the mm300 takes more overwhelming!


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

OK, many MM300 brothers have asked in another Seiko thread me how did I manage to get the nice bracelet pictured below to the MM300.



goyoneuff said:


>


I thought it would be much better and useful to answer here, where we all MM300 nuts meet and greet ! ;-) One day I will do a review of this great gem after eight years of ownership, just need to find the right time and peace to do it. That would be great and a first: A review of a watch after so many years of use ! In any rate, for now let's concentrate into the matter at hand, the bracelet.

Let me start saying that for those that do not know, the MM300 is an evolution of two watches that have a great place in Seiko Diver's history: The 6215-7000 ('67) and then the 6159-7001 ('68) (I hope to remember this numbers right, for those that really know this story). The MM300 (SBDX001) as we know it today was introduced in around 2000's. Why is this important in relation to the bracelet? Well, it is very important because neither the 6215 nor the 6159 where designed with a bracelet in mind, and since the MM300 is almost a 1:1 to the 6215 and 1:1 to the 6159, really it was not designed to have a bracelet in mind. Now, Seiko did a great effort to fit a decent bracelet onto the MM300 with solid end links and all. However a great effort was done, the fact remains that the MM300 monocoque case was not originally designed with bracelet end links in mind. In all honesty, IMHO, the best part of the original MM300 bracelet is the clasp. The bracelet links are too long and when you look at the bracelet in a curvature position, it will show you that there will be "spaces" of short straight links that really do not fit the wrist as other great bracelets in other watches like the Omega Bond SMP or the IWC bracelet in the Mark's series. I have used the original bracelet many times, and still like it and think it is OK, but just not great or to the level a watch like the MM300 deserves. Again, took me awhile to comprehend and really digest that the culprit is the original design of the Seiko divers of yore from whom the MM300 is based on. I have tried so many options in all these years that honestly lost count. I have spent numerous amount of time trying to figure out a great bracelet for this Master. I always have thought and said that a great diver should have a great bracelet. I firmly believe that for a watch to be great, it must have at least a decent bracelet and clasp. It is part of it, part of its soul. After many different attempts to find a bracelet that was worthy of the MM300 I thought I was lost and that will have to continue to wear the Master either with its OK bracelet or in rubber (including proper IsoFrane) or NATO. However, as resilient as I am, my search continued even thought I thought it was hilarious and sad that great companies with great bracelets like Strapcode had never done one for the Master, yet there were / are bracelets for the SKX and Sumo series among others. I even tried to contact them and explain to them the need and market for it, but I got nowhere. I kept thinking how to make it work, and one day while searching for it I found the most important part of the puzzle: The end links ! The great Yobokies had a bracelet for the Master, with proper links to fit the Monocoque case ! It is / was call the Chisel bracelet and you can find it here:
http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Chisel Bracelet/IMG_0006.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1

I purchased the bracelet, but also asked Harold to sell me a pair of end links to go with it. The bracelet is great and will recommend to anyone, however I never got to install it and actually sold it a few weeks back for a very good discounted price. I ordered the pair of end links because I knew that I will be able to find a bracelet to fit them. At the same time, almost immediately I went back and search one by one, really one by one, the Strapcode bracelets to find one that will fit Harold end links. So, there it was, the Endmill bracelet (aka President style), which happens to be the bracelet I think is the most comfortable of the Rol3x like type of bracelets, that not only Strapcode does with great shape and steel, but also comes with screw pins and a great clasp ! So, I made sure and asked Strapcode for the measuremenst, and ordered one, not knowing if it will fit Harold's end links.
http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...lid-submariner-clasp-p-3460.html#.VzXRQYQrK5M

Well, when they both arrived, I did the work&#8230; and voila ! Yes, they do fit, however there is one but: Since the last link of the bracelet has a "trapezoidal" shape, it can get stuck upwards, but all you need to do is with a little force to put it down, and stays like that. Nothing major or difficult, just a little "but" to keep in mind. Now, Harold end links do fit perfectly the MM300, they are very well done and very nicely executed ! The shade or color of the steel do not match 100% the MM300 one, but it is pretty darn close and will only notice if you really look for it. I will dare to say that Harolds end links match the Master even better than the original Seiko ones. As for the bracelet, many of you already know the Strapcode manufacture, and the Endmill does not disappoint. It is a great bracelet, great construction, and solid clasp. I will not mind at all keeping it with the clasp&#8230; however, here it comes, the last part of this puzzle. Remember that I said that the best part of the original Seiko bracelet is the clasp? So great that there have been through history different attempts and uses of this clasp in other Seiko divers by many of us WIS here or in the Seiko Forum? Well, I really wanted to keep this clasp, so I went ahead and tried to fit it to the Endmill bracelet&#8230; Actually, the fit is so easy and perfect, I was perplexed by it !

Now, to end this long post&#8230; what you need to elevate your Master to the next level with a great bracelet is:
1. Harold's end links: http://s161.photobucket.com/user/yobokies/media/Chisel Bracelet/IMG_0006.jpg.html?sort=6&o=1.
2. The Strapcode Endmill bracelet for the Seiko Sumo: http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...lid-submariner-clasp-p-3460.html#.VzXRQYQrK5M
3. And your original MM300 Seiko clasp, along with a little bit of time and patience to do the complete swap !

I really hope this helps all of you, and that we keep having our MM300 in our wrists !!!

Cheers,

Your brother G !

Oh yeah, I have a pair of Sumo end links for sale, and here are a few pictures&#8230; ;-)


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Great write up GOYONEUFF and will undoubtedly be following instruction imminently.

one question re the clasp - how nice is the sub style that comes with the endmill?

I tend to wear my bracelets loose and one issue that winds me up with OEM bracelet is the rattle...does the endmill rattle as bad?

do you have a wrist shot?

cheers


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello Hilly !

Absolutely, my pleasure ! Hope this helps all brothers out !

1. The clasp that comes with the Endmill is a great clasp. If I remember correctly, there are a few options and depending on that, the price of the bracelet changes. I chose the one bracelet with the Submarine style clasp, and it does not disappoints:

20mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Sumo SBDC001, SBDC003, SBDC005, SBDC031, SBDC0

The clasp is of very good construction, and you can even fit that clasp to the original MM300 bracelet if you would like... although it is pointless to do that, since the MM300 bracelet's clasp is actually, like I said before, the best part of the original bracelet !!!

2. Remember that the Endmill is Strapcode's Rol3x President style bracelet, so by definition of President-style, it will rattle a bit. Now, I absolutely adore this bracelet, and it is really part of the reason I believe the Master has made it to the very short list of pieces that will not be purged (as you know already, I am selling almost all my collection)... I suppose that comment will tell you how good I think this end link/bracelet/claps combo really is !!! ;-)

Hope this helps !

Cheers,

G.



Hilly64 said:


> Great write up GOYONEUFF and will undoubtedly be following instruction imminently.
> 
> one question re the clasp - how nice is the sub style that comes with the endmill?
> 
> ...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This is THE bracelet I want for my MM.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

got the 003 out of the safe: gonna compare it to a 775 later today.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

New MM300 (001) owner reporting in.
Short version: Extremely happy with the MM300, intend to keep it for life. b-)

V.Long version:
Am no where near a watch nut, haven't worn a watch seriously for over 15 years! Had a recent harmless thought to pick-up a cheapo beater so i can keep my wedding watch in pristine condition.
The simple and very affordable SN* range caught my eye, started doing some homework, got attracted by divers, curious why there is such a huge fan base for Seiko divers, SKX, Turtle, Sumo, Tuna, etc (had no idea what an MM is at the time). After more research, decided to choose either the Turtle or the Sumo.. 
Went to a few AD's, tried on the SKX, Sumo, with no Turtle in sight... After several tries, was going for the Sumo, but having some doubts with the dimension due to my thin cyclist wrist.. but I really liked the Blumo.. Thought I'll try one last AD, and found the turtle.. put it on.. loved it.. bought it on the spot.. This was less than a month ago. :roll:
With my new found interest in Seiko divers, decided to look up some nato straps for the turtle, checked IG, forums etc, the thought of having different diver's entered my mind (didn't intend to collect :-s).. an SKX pepsi showed up for a great deal, picked it up without blinking.. 9 days after the Turtle, a SKX Pepsi was on my wrist... ;-)
Kept on educating myself with Seiko divers, found this huge thread on the MM, casually clicked into it to see what all the fuss is about.. p1 2012.. over several days got up to p99, I became extremely interested in this "grail" that the MM is known to many.. wanted to read the rest of the 200 threads in my free time...
A week ago, I was near the AD where I picked up the Turtle, decided to go in and have a _mindless _browse (mistake no.1).... lo and behold there it is, the grail, the MM.. asked the owner to have a look at it (mistake no.2), they were more than happy to oblige, tried it on (mistake no.3)o| I had in mind most of the pro's and con's of this masterpiece, thinking to myself, 
"this is heavy" but i knew that, 
"it's _SOOOO_ beautiful" yes i knew that.. "and doesn't look _that_ big.." (already trying to sell it to myself:rodekaart)
"the new model (017) is out" so this is one of the very last new ones around.. 
"it is not cheap" thinking the price is way out of what I am willing to pay for a watch, and I just bought 2 awesome divers... 
"I'll go home and finish the long thread on WUS".... 
Was going to put it down and walk away, when the owner said, if you're serious (which I wasn't), I can do you an _unmentionable_ deal on this very last brilliant classic... classic.... classic..... *echo*
Everything went blurry and without knowing what happened, I have an MM on my wrist.. and yes, 3 diver's in 3 weeks.. including an incredible MM... as I walked out the shop, I told my wife.. that's it, I have the grail, no more watches... :-x
Spent the last week reading the rest of this 300 page thread, and decided to join the tribe officially... |>

Here it is on a Marine Nationale Parachute strap..... Very comfortable strap btw...







Oh, just a note, I've been rotating the 3 diver's this past week, and I love all 3 for very different reasons, now I'm beginning to understand the huge fan following...:-!


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Have anybody service his Seiko Marinemaster by Seiko in Japan?

My Seiko Marinemaster is from Germany on the way to Japan. i have my MM since 2005, and it started to run (+11sec/24hrs).

Any experience?

Have a lot of thanks!

Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

How did I not know that Harold makes a solid end link fitted bracelet for the MM300?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I never knew of that bracelet either, but I'm not liking it too much. It's too blocky for the MM design, IMO.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes sir, you do... For sure !!!



ViperGuy said:


> This is THE bracelet I want for my MM.


Well hello David ! Glad to see you around, it has been a long time since I came across a post from you !!!



David Woo said:


> got the 003 out of the safe: gonna compare it to a 775 later today.


WOW, sir... excellent way to enter and congrats in a great first post !! Cheers here for many more !!! Where did you get the Marine Nationale from? I understand there are two options to get it from...



L84AD8 said:


> New MM300 (001) owner reporting in.
> Short version: Extremely happy with the MM300, intend to keep it for life. b-)
> 
> V.Long version:
> ...


No worries my brother Matt... now you know and now you know what to do ! ;-)



matthew P said:


> How did I not know that Harold makes a solid end link fitted bracelet for the MM300?


Well, you know exactly what to do now my brother... and, when are we going to meet for a MM300-Coffee meet up in H-Town? ;-)



ViperGuy said:


> I never knew of that bracelet either, but I'm not liking it too much. It's too blocky for the MM design, IMO.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Goyoneuff, thanks for all of the info, and we definitely need to meet up soon.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> OK, many MM300 brothers have asked in another Seiko thread me how did I manage to get the nice bracelet pictured below to the MM300.
> 
> Such a great and useful post - thank you! Now I have a favor to ask of you: may we please see a shot of that baby on your wrist?:-!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

@goyoneuff: Thank you very much for sharing this valuable information. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

goyoneuff said:


> WOW, sir... excellent way to enter and congrats in a great first post !! Cheers here for many more !!! Where did you get the Marine Nationale from? I understand there are two options to get it from...


Thanks for the welcome, and thanks for sharing your awesome bracelet solution! :-!
The MN strap is from erika's originals (sorry, don't have enough post count to post a link), the 21mm width works perfectly with the 20mm MM lug and lightweight making the combo 1g lighter than my SKX on jubilees.. Did I mention that it's really comfortable? ;-)

Cheers!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

wonderful writeup and great idea for all of us mm300 owners....please post wrist and/or any other shots of this new bracelet. Very interested in giving it a go.



goyoneuff said:


> Hello Hilly !
> 
> Absolutely, my pleasure ! Hope this helps all brothers out !
> 
> ...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

The most difficult job: to post a picture after the great Mr. C...


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> I never knew of that bracelet either, but I'm not liking it too much. It's too blocky for the MM design, IMO.


Agree completely. With all due respect, I think it looks terrible. And a president style doesn't look right either on the MM300. But, to each their own.

Personally I think the stock bracelet is underrated and looks the best with it, but I'm glad there are at least some options now for the people that want them. I guess I'm just one of the few that never found the OEM bracelet to be suspect in quality, quite the opposite in fact. Does the watch on bracelet "feel" as good as a Planet Ocean or Sub? No, it doesn't. But that's mostly, in my opinion, because the damn watch is so hefty and top heavy, but that's another discussion.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

goyoneuff said:


> OK, many MM300 brothers have asked in another Seiko thread me how did I manage to get the nice bracelet pictured below to the MM300.
> 
> I thought it would be much better and useful to answer here, where we all MM300 nuts meet and greet ! ;-) One day I will do a review of this great gem after eight years of ownership, just need to find the right time and peace to do it. That would be great and a first: A review of a watch after so many years of use ! In any rate, for now let's concentrate into the matter at hand, the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Beautiful post which help resolve some of the quality issues with the bracelet and links. Hopefully it introduces more "balance" to the watch (case weight vs clasp weight, case height vs bracelet thickness). I look forward go trying this.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes it does !!!!!   


lxxrr said:


> Beautiful post which help resolve some of the quality issues with the bracelet and links. Hopefully it introduces more "balance" to the watch (case weight a bracelet clasp weight). I look forward go trying this.


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Yes it does !!!!!


From your previous post am I correct in thinking you ordered and have handled the chisel bracelet and the endmill?

From the pics I quite like both although I noted there was some negative opinion on the chisel.

Given you kept the endmill (president) I am guessing you much prefer this over the chisel. Does the chisel look wrong (looks OK in yobokies pics).

Also are yobokies end links solid?

thanks for any advice.....really feeling trying an alternative bracelet solution


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Memento Vivere said:


> . I guess I'm just one of the few that never found the OEM bracelet to be suspect in quality, quite the opposite in fact. Does the watch on bracelet "feel" as good as a Planet Ocean or Sub? No, it doesn't. But that's mostly, in my opinion, because the damn watch is so hefty and top heavy, but that's another discussion.


There are lots of factors that affect the mm300s bracelets feel/quality. The weight imbalance between the bracelet and case being one of them. Rolex, for example, balances the weight on modern pieces with appropriate clasps, bracelet thickness, and weight filled links. Sports cars designers go to great lengths to achieve 50/50 weight distribution to improve feel and performance.

Seiko coupled a very light weight than clasp with a very top heavy case, which should have never happened. The case should have been lightened, or the bracelet beefed up to match.

There are many other quality issues with the oem steel. For example, the polishing/style of the clasp do not match the rest of the bracelet. There's a large discrepancy between bracelet thickness vs height of the case http://i.imgur.com/8FeHlBph.jpg, and also weight between them (affecting "feel"). The end links fit poorly displaying visible gap http://i.imgur.com/vm7y8EMh.jpg. The first bracelet link has a huge gap vs the others. The expandable bracelet is flimsy and looks terrible when "opened" with unfinished sheet metal throwing through http://i.imgur.com/q1EZp7eh.jpg. The bracelet tolerances are also pretty weak trough out giving a distinct rattle whenever handled. Another thing I noticed is that the bracelet components (pins, clasp) seem to be aging differently, perhaps did to different types of quality metal.

The watch is great but we need to call a spade a spade in the bracelet category. If strap code can deliver a better option I'm all for it.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Harold's end links are not solid.









This image shows the hollow end link on a version of the chisel that appears to have a wider middle link.
The Actual MM300 version is pictured below, this one above is for a different watch but it showed the end link

doesn't appear to have dive extension,,, standard seiko type locking clasp - 20mm according to harold.

I personally think the angular Chisel links are not a bad match for the MM300 case.
I suspect the fact that we have seen this style bracelet on so many modern micro watches has shifted perceptions.
I suspect the combination of the heavy thick bracelet, hollow end links and (what looks to be) SS clasp will help to balance out the head, and prove to be a great beater bracelet for those who are not fans of the stock bracelet.

I personally am not sure how I feel about the unmatched linkage piece that the fat lug spring connects to the bracelet with. I feel like the rounded piece stands out less on the "adapted" end mill sumo aftermarket compared the the chisel above.

Im going to continue wearing on the flared SKX rubber that stabilizes the head thru boiled rubber rather than weight . 
I look forward to seeing your reports.

Heres a link that Harold sent me.
http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...elets-sbdx001-sammie-sumo-others-fr-75-a.html


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Harold's end links are not solid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might just give this one a go. I have a breitling on a proIII which is a superbly constructed bracelet. The Omega AT is also superb now that I have sorted extra half link to make up for the lack of micro adjustment.....however since getting the MM at xmas it has had the most wrist time by a considerable margin. Just wish bracelet was on a par with either of the others.

i would happily accept a super oyster similar to the strapcode bracelet I purchased for the skx. Great fit and feel.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

All set for business trip, ready for any occasion.. b-)







Just love how versatile the MM is, recent favourite is on a set of 2pc zulu's, nothing passes under the watch so no added height, lightweight, strong, comfortable, handles MM's heavy head well, and to my surprise matches the shiny MM case rather suitably too. (toxicDUO 22mm shown)


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> Personally I think the stock bracelet is underrated and looks the best with it, but I'm glad there are at least some options now for the people that want them. I guess I'm just one of the few that never found the OEM bracelet to be suspect in quality, quite the opposite in fact.


Not a huge fan of the stock bracelet, I wear the MM300 on it because I think it looks best on a bracelet, just doesn't belong on a NATO, rubber is OK. But I'm definitely not feeling any of these alternatives at all. Is the MM300 bracelet quality on par with my Omega SMPc? Not even close, but it fits the watch and wears comfortable IMO.


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Im going to continue wearing on the flared SKX rubber that stabilizes the head thru boiled rubber rather than weight .


I typically hold my opinion if I'm not a fan of a strap/watch combination, but I feel it's my duty to tell you that the MM300 on that terrible SKX rubber strap hurts my soul.


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> All set for business trip, ready for any occasion.. b-)
> View attachment 8128058
> 
> Just love how versatile the MM is, recent favourite is on a set of 2pc zulu's, nothing passes under the watch so no added height, lightweight, strong, comfortable, handles MM's heavy head well, and to my surprise matches the shiny MM case rather suitably too. (toxicDUO 22mm shown)


Mind saying who makes he leather band?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

dulaney22 said:


> Mind saying who makes he leather band?


mjleather, Swiss ammo leather, very nice strap, Michael's a good guy, very communicative, he can customize and fair price. (although that one in the photo is 22mm for my turtle, I'm thinking of getting some for the MM too)


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Babalu said:


> I typically hold my opinion if I'm not a fan of a strap/watch combination, but I feel it's my duty to tell you that the MM300 on that terrible SKX rubber strap hurts my soul.


So ugly it hurts..... I like that.

Unfortunately for your soul its the stiff SKX rubber strap that took this watch from a much photographed safe queen to a comfortable everyday wearer ( and in all likelyhood stopped me from flipping it a second time)

Its not going back onto a bracelet anytime soon. :-!


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

New to me


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

matthew P said:


> http://www.thewatchsite.com/8-seiko...elets-sbdx001-sammie-sumo-others-fr-75-a.html


not a fan of those end links, imo the middle link should be formed to better match the bracelet links. they almost look the end links from another bracelet.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

New to me love this watch


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Posted this pic in a WRUW thread, but forgot to share it here..where it belongs.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

This really is the "one" watch for me. Since I've had it I have given almost no thought to watches, other than really enjoying this one. I'm very content!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Just think of it as a highly modified / improved skx007...... The cheap rubber makes sense that way.









Apologies for the mis aligned bezel..... chris, can you fix it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko MM300 SBDX001

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Just think of it as a highly modified / improved skx007...... The cheap rubber makes sense that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I even make the whole photo look smoother, lol


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

> =chriscentro;29512834]Sure, I even make the whole photo look smoother, lol


Skills..... Nicely done.


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

On a Daluca NATO. 


- Danny


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

Dsebeck said:


> On a Daluca NATO.
> 
> 
> - Danny


That nato color is just fantastic four the mm300.


----------



## Seikosomatic (Mar 31, 2012)

Even i cant take a bad photo of the most photogenic of divers.....


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Nice blue strap.
But isn't it a ZULU?


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

It can be called a ZULU or one piece NATO. It was a regular NATO FROM Daluca, but I cut off the second layer of the strap. 


- Danny


----------



## Crb1971 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Babalu said:


> I typically hold my opinion if I'm not a fan of a strap/watch combination, but I feel it's my duty to tell you that the MM300 on that terrible SKX rubber strap hurts my soul.


Somehow this made me chuckle


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Some quick wristies that show its true beauty. From the dial to hands & the crystal... such a well executed watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

I am very sure I have found a new grail watch.  Now to see what watches need to be sacrificed, AND save up some sheckles. Love this thread.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

PrinceT said:


> Somehow this made me chuckle


Its the nicest watch smack down Ive received in a while.
I know I'm swimming up stream with that strap but I'm still a fan.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I wasn't a fan at first, but it's grown on me. I quite like it now.



matthew P said:


> Its the nicest watch smack down Ive received in a while.
> I know I'm swimming up stream with that strap but I'm still a fan.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

mm300 ... rules ...!!!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

The last day of work before 4-day long weekend 

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Babalu (Apr 11, 2016)

Since re-obtaining this watch I wear it everyday, I'm debating just selling everything but this and my Monster and just living life (until I can afford a Sub at least):


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> The last day of work before 4-day long weekend
> 
> Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


The filters on that picture have lost the soft subtle vintage tone to the numerals on the bezel and the indices. It almost makes it look like a different watch. I'm not criticizing. But most of your other pictures I've seen really bring out the subtleties in the mm300 and this one was just different.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Such a photogenic watch


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

the ultimate tool watch ....


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## DrVenkman (Sep 29, 2014)

Babalu said:


> Since re-obtaining this watch I wear it everyday, I'm debating just selling everything but this and my Monster and just living life (until I can afford a Sub at least):


Why would you want a sub after having this? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DrVenkman said:


> Why would you want a sub after having this?
> 
> Agree, I went the other way, had the Sub first. Picked up the MM300 and it started hogging all the wrist time leading to the Rolex finding a new home because over time I just found it too small.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I've certainly lost any desire for other watches.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Irresistable


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Babalu said:


> Since re-obtaining this watch I wear it everyday, I'm debating just selling everything but this and my Monster and just living life (until I can afford a Sub at least):


I get where you're coming from... I too have a rather sizeable surplus of watches that are getting little to no time. I mainly wear my Grand Seiko during the week at work and my MM300 whilst at home.
But there is still the allure of the Rolex sub. Especially the new ceramic bezel sub. In green no less... 
But I'd have to sell a lot of watches to achieve this goal!
Meanwhile, back at the ranch...


----------



## ktmog6uk (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm a new convert, took delivery of mine yesterday


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Shoes made by Isofrane?


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

New club member 

All your fabulous posts and photos pushed me over the edge!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

hked said:


> New club member
> 
> All your fabulous posts and photos pushed me over the edge!
> 
> ...


Congrats, beautiful gold accents and that sexy touch of red though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

sonykurniawan said:


> Irresistable


What strap is this? Looks great!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Watching the Aussie rules with the MM300.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

After 3 years of consistent +6 spd wearing, my MM now becomes -3 spd. Has it been broken-in finally or what? I'm really puzzled. In any case, i'm not complaining. Anyone else have such experience with their beloved MM300?
:-d


----------



## hked (Oct 5, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> Congrats, beautiful gold accents and that sexy touch of red though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Prince. I had a hard time deciding between the 001 and 012 and was in the right place at the right time to pick up my goldie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

mario24601 said:


> What strap is this? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Its a Bonetto Cinturini 284. Very comfortable and affordable.
I bought 4 colors for several ocassion.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm about to pull the trigger on a trade for one. I'd like to try to polish the case a bit. Do you think cape cod is a good idea for polished side of the case?


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

41Mets said:


> I'm about to pull the trigger on a trade for one. I'd like to try to polish the case a bit. Do you think cape cod is a good idea for polished side of the case?


It will certainly work, but for what it's worth, here is what I do. Tape off the brushed area. I use mothers aluminum/mag polish and a Q tip. Comes out every bit as goid as factory. Good luck

It willn

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> 41Mets said:
> 
> 
> > I'm about to pull the trigger on a trade for one. I'd like to try to polish the case a bit. Do you think cape cod is a good idea for polished side of the case?
> ...


Sounds good!!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

41Mets said:


> 5661nicholas said:
> 
> 
> > 41Mets said:
> ...


Dammit my trade fell through!


----------



## altoonabcm157 (Mar 4, 2009)

this is probably my second favorite Seiko of all time only slightly edged out of the number one spot by the "tuna". Really cool watch to have.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Announcement lol: I just pulled the trigger on a SBDX001 from the bay. CANNOT wait for it to arrive


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Hello all, I'm not a big Seiko fan, but I used to own a TUNA once. Unfortunately I was not able to be bonded with the watch, so it found a new home. I always though was a big fan of MM300. Unfortunately its price kept away from it. I'm closing to get the funds for it, so here it comes the big question. 
Shall I go for it? It's a big decision for me, since those funds aint coming easily. 
Your responces are more than welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Kisifer said:


> Hello all, I'm not a big Seiko fan, but I used to own a TUNA once. Unfortunately I was not able to be bonded with the watch, so it found a new home. I always though was a big fan of MM300. Unfortunately its price kept away from it. I'm closing to get the funds for it, so here it comes the big question.
> Shall I go for it? It's a big decision for me, since those funds aint coming easily.
> Your responces are more than welcomed. Thanks in advance.


Asking in this thread/forum will always get a yes from most... personally, it is a resounding yes, the MM300 is fantastic, and definitely my favourite watch. If you buy second hand, you can always sell it on without taking much of a hit


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Kisifer said:


> Hello all, I'm not a big Seiko fan, but I used to own a TUNA once. Unfortunately I was not able to be bonded with the watch, so it found a new home. I always though was a big fan of MM300. Unfortunately its price kept away from it. I'm closing to get the funds for it, so here it comes the big question.
> Shall I go for it? It's a big decision for me, since those funds aint coming easily.
> Your responces are more than welcomed. Thanks in advance.


I personally don't own a MM300, but like you funds are an issue as well, I'd go the second hand market for an example in good shape. In case it got flipped the hit on my account wouldn't be to hard.


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful watch, fell in love with it at 1st sight.
However wearing comfort wise, this watch is much too top heavy..unfortunately..


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mine finally shipped today! Should be here by the end of the week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Beautiful watch, fell in love with it at 1st sight.
> However wearing comfort wise, this watch is much too top heavy..unfortunately..


Actually, mine wears better than the Sub a buddy of mine loaned for me to try.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Just received my MM300 and while the Seiko website pictures do suck (they really need to work on this) I must say two watches well 3 have given me the whoa factor. 1st was my Seiko Sumo so amazed by the quality for price then came my GS gmt which is stunning. Today I received my MM300 and all I can keep saying is whoa just a sexy beast that is.

A few pics for the road and I already took it swimming


















One more










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Almost 1 month into MM300 ownership, still extremely happy with it (along with a Turtle and Pepsi SKX on rotation).
Just came home from a 10 day business trip to Europe with the MM and Turtle in tow. Yes, the MM is a heavy bugger, but not once did I feel discomfort and actually enjoyed every minute it's on my wrist.
My Italian colleagues and WIS, owners of Rolex, IWC, Omega etc, with watches costing five figures, were all seriously impressed with the MM. I let them try the MM on and everyone commented on how comfortable the cushion case design is, much better than their Swiss jewels. They all knew about the Seiko brand but never considered it, not realising the quality and beauty of these Jap gems. Few of them are on the hunt for a Seiko one way or another now. ;-)

Just received this new bond style nato from ToxicNatos.. Super comfortable soft fabric and great quality hardware, added points for the MM. |>


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> Beautiful watch, fell in love with it at 1st sight.
> However wearing comfort wise, this watch is much too top heavy..unfortunately..


Any watch is going to feel top heavy if it is too big for you. If your wrist is less than 7 inch then maybe, same with Sea Dweller and Deep Sea but if your wrists are larger then no problem. I've worn my MM300 for past 2 years and feels great due to flat watch back. I was tempted by a Deep Sea but I think it's just too big even for my 7 3/4 wrists. Sd4k and Mm300 sit perfect.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello there Mr. K...

Asking that question in a MM300 thread would probably yield a lot of yes, and rightful so: The MM300, The Master as I call her, it is one of the best hidden gems out there for all WIS and non-WIS. I have lost count of how many watches I have had, and many could testify here that my purge is serious and I am going to get down to just a few ladies. Which one still here with me? The Master. Is she perfect? Well, they never are, aren't they? Yes, she is top heavy, and the smaller the wrist, the more you are going to "feel" that effect. However, let me tell you that in comparison to other "top heavy" watches (Sea Dweller, Breitling to name a few that I owned, so I can tell you about the comparison), the way the MM300 is designed with the flat back and side edges, it just wears very comfortable in a small wrist. Is she perfect? I guess we already stated she is not, but in many ways she IS perfect... My purge is very strict, and no lady is safe, but I can tell you that after eight years or so of ownership, The Master might stay with me to pass onto my kids.

I really hope this helps. If not, the last thing I will tell you is this: Get one, try her for yourself, do not let others bias you... and if she does not work for you, just pass her on, another beauty of hers is that you will "loose" minimal cash... See, told ya, she IS perfect ! ;-)

PS: You got me to think, so at lunch time I swapped her back into my girly wrist just for YOU ! ;-)












Kisifer said:


> Hello all, I'm not a big Seiko fan, but I used to own a TUNA once. Unfortunately I was not able to be bonded with the watch, so it found a new home. I always though was a big fan of MM300. Unfortunately its price kept away from it. I'm closing to get the funds for it, so here it comes the big question.
> Shall I go for it? It's a big decision for me, since those funds aint coming easily.
> Your responces are more than welcomed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Hello there Mr. K...
> 
> Asking that question in a MM300 thread would probably yield a lot of yes, and rightful so: The MM300, The Master as I call her, it is one of the best hidden gems out there for all WIS and non-WIS. I have lost count of how many watches I have had, and many could testify here that my purge is serious and I am going to get down to just a few ladies. Which one still here with me? The Master. Is she perfect? Well, they never are, aren't they? Yes, she is top heavy, and the smaller the wrist, the more you are going to "feel" that effect. However, let me tell you that in comparison to other "top heavy" watches (Sea Dweller, Breitling to name a few that I owned, so I can tell you about the comparison), the way the MM300 is designed with the flat back and side edges, it just wears very comfortable in a small wrist. Is she perfect? I guess we already stated she is not, but in many ways she IS perfect... My purge is very strict, and no lady is safe, but I can tell you that after eight years or so of ownership, The Master might stay with me to pass onto my kids.
> 
> ...


More wrist shots with that awesome strap combination please!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dualcarb (May 13, 2016)

For those who worry about small wrists, fear not. I have rather small 6 1/2 inch wrists and the MM300 is comfortable and does not bother me, even while I'm constantly moving around, and at work for 15 hours straight. This is by far the most sexy, substantial and rugged watch. I love it to bits.







cheers/Patrick


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I think that I got convienced. I will surely try to get the funds and go after one of these beauties. It may take a while, but I believe that it will certainly worth the wait.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Delivery date just got pushed up to today! So excited for it to arrive!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Me too


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

It's here it's here it's here!!! This thing is BEAUTIFUL. I have to get it sized before I can wear it though . Maybe I can come up with an excuse to leave the office early lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

gorgeous piece! congrats! enjoy it!



dsquared24 said:


> It's here it's here it's here!!! This thing is BEAUTIFUL. I have to get it sized before I can wear it though . Maybe I can come up with an excuse to leave the office early lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

New watch new nato

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Just got it sized. Amazing watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Dsquared24, congrats mate.. Enjoy this awesome watch


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Mine with BC284









With her other sibling


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Spent some time this morning trying out some strap options for a rainy long weekend. Settled on the bracelet after a week on rubber.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Eggs anyone?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Eggs anyone?


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

I've had the MM300 for three years now. Still thrilled every time I wear it.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Can't stop wearing and taking photos of this beauty... ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One MM a day keeps the Dr away










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Beautiful watch AND sunset fordy!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

A week on the wrist as past so here is a quick summary of my experience with the MM. In short it is a great watch that just does what it does best, look good  I loved the Sumo but sold it a few months back and had been looking for a replacement ever since. The accuracy is nothing short of awesome, now officially +5 secs after a full week wearing it. The watch is super comfortable to wear and even on the bracelet the weight many have commented about does not bother me one bit. I have since switched it to a nato strap for some water fun filled activities..the bezel is not ceramic but the coating makes it look like ceramic. The same color ceramic bezel lumed like the aquadive gmt I had would look spectacular on this watch and is really it's only short coming. Legibility is superb and the smaller dial makes it look smaller than it is. the recessed crystal is nicely protected from the possible door handle encounter.
Could not be more pleased hope you all do the same



















Sent from my iPhone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I missed out on one this week, but the consolation prize was an Omega 2254.50. Gorgeous watch - I can't wait to snag one!


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


>


Is that a new addition to your collection?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Seiko is love

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

I really need to stop taking photos of the MM300.... apologies for flooding the thread..

ToxicSTRIPE in tan brings out that bit of classic luxurious feel..


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

In b&w


----------



## Poovakkurussi (Jul 8, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Just received my MM300 and while the Seiko website pictures do suck (they really need to work on this) I must say two watches well 3 have given me the whoa factor. 1st was my Seiko Sumo so amazed by the quality for price then came my GS gmt which is stunning. Today I received my MM300 and all I can keep saying is whoa just a sexy beast that is.
> 
> A few pics for the road and I already took it swimming
> 
> ...


I see you have a way with your camera, but the effect it has on others is quite unhealthy (for their wallets). 

Have been eyeing the MM300 for sometime now...all the time trying to convince myself that I don't need another diver...these shots don't help much.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

To all the owners of the new SBDX017, does the lume have a creamy appearance, or is it more on the greenish side. This is one aspect I really have trouble with regarding the updates to the new model. I am anxious to hear your thoughts.

Thanks in advance, 
Chris


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Poovakkurussi said:


> I see you have a way with your camera, but the effect it has on others is quite unhealthy (for their wallets).
> 
> Have been eyeing the MM300 for sometime now...all the time trying to convince myself that I don't need another diver...these shots don't help much.


You are welcome 
One more so it can ease the pain










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> To all the owners of the new SBDX017, does the lume have a creamy appearance, or is it more on the greenish side. This is one aspect I really have trouble with regarding the updates to the new model. I am anxious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


Greenish cream

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

look gorgeous... just I´m courious to know if it wears comfortable on this beautiful nato.. thanks for sharing!



jmanlay said:


> You are welcome
> One more so it can ease the pain
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ramonv said:


> look gorgeous... just I´m courious to know if it wears comfortable on this beautiful nato.. thanks for sharing!


Very much so actually highly recommend it and I only have a 6.75 wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Greenish cream
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Have you ever compared it to the look of the SBDX001? Do you find that the greenish cream color fits the look of the watch well, or is it slightly off putting.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

eric198324 said:


> Have you ever compared it to the look of the SBDX001? Do you find that the greenish cream color fits the look of the watch well, or is it slightly off putting.


Did not compare but in my view color gives it a retro kind of vibe yet the overall is modern and no nonsense but for sure not off putting

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

eric198324 said:


> To all the owners of the new SBDX017, does the lume have a creamy appearance, or is it more on the greenish side. This is one aspect I really have trouble with regarding the updates to the new model. I am anxious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


This was my biggest concern in picking up an SBDX017 vice 001. I assure you, the lume is creamy and beautiful. If you aren't in sunlight there really isn't much, if any, green hue. It's creamy and awesome, just like I wanted. Not disappointed in the least.








Hard to capture with the iPhone...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Here is some greenish hue for you










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> To all the owners of the new SBDX017, does the lume have a creamy appearance, or is it more on the greenish side. This is one aspect I really have trouble with regarding the updates to the new model. I am anxious to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Chris


Daytime its greenish white and creamy white during night time. 
The lume is so strong that it picks up incadescent light. 
I flashed a UV torch just for 1 second and it glows bright. Just to give you an idea of how strong this new lume is.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

It glows after 5minutes exposure to halogen bulb by the pool


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> Is that a new addition to your collection?


Not new - from last year...


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> Not new - from last year...


I see, saw your brilliant MRG thread and about wanting to slow down on watch, and thought you have gone and bought another one :-d


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

Today I received my 001 made in May of 2015. It came in the new style box but was fresh from the factory. I ordered it last Saturday and it arrived in today's mail fresh from Japan. Yesterday the EMS website said it was released from customs then nothing. I was pleasantly surprised when I opened my mailbox.

Chad


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

sonykurniawan said:


> Mine with BC284
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. We meet here Sony. - teddy

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hello uncle Teddy nice to see you around here


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

I have one question: Where do the sleeves go in the links and how many are there in each link? OK, that's two questions. I took out two links and then had to put one back in. I ended up with two sleeves floating around. The pins seem secure but of course I'd rather have the sleeves in place.

Thanks,

Chad


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

I think one sleeve per center link then drive the pin through. So the collar sits in the center link....marry up the bracelet and insert the pin


Sent from Nebraska.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

^^^^ This.... be careful not to drop it on the floor, damm they are hard to find.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

I very much like the original bracelet that comes with the MM300, and until now, had not worn it with anything else. To my surprise, I really like it on the rubber strap and think it looks good also. It is very comfortable as well and not quite as heavy as with the bracelet... ;-)


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks. I guess one link doesn't have it's sleeve. I'll have to keep my eyes on the band and watch for the pin creeping out.

Chad


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, that's it, I did it. Boy did I do it. Just pulled the trigger on an SBDX017 from Seiya. Newest member of the club  
Now I have the pain of anxiously waiting for it to arrive in Australia. Damn why can't things be quicker LOL. 
Sooooo looking forward to getting it on the wrist, I have researched this watch to hell and back both on this site and Youtube. 

Happy as...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

hasto092 said:


> Well, that's it, I did it. Boy did I do it. Just pulled the trigger on an SBDX017 from Seiya. Newest member of the club
> Now I have the pain of anxiously waiting for it to arrive in Australia. Damn why can't things be quicker LOL.
> Sooooo looking forward to getting it on the wrist, I have researched this watch to hell and back both on this site and Youtube.
> 
> Happy as...


Congrats! The wait is worth it.


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

hasto092 said:


> Well, that's it, I did it. Boy did I do it. Just pulled the trigger on an SBDX017 from Seiya. Newest member of the club
> Now I have the pain of anxiously waiting for it to arrive in Australia. Damn why can't things be quicker LOL.
> Sooooo looking forward to getting it on the wrist, I have researched this watch to hell and back both on this site and Youtube.
> 
> Happy as...


Congrats! Enjoy it!


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is my Old School "Tuna" vs. its brother the MM300:


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the things that makes the MM300 so cool is the beautifully smooth and shiny bezel. Unfortunately this also makes it incredibly difficult to take photos that capture that goodness without too much reflective nonsense in the bezel... ;-)

Love the MM300 on the stock rubber strap.



..and a photo next to my SBBN017 on Alligator strap..


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Time4Playnow said:


> One of the things that makes the MM300 so cool is the beautifully smooth and shiny bezel. Unfortunately this also makes it incredibly difficult to take photos that capture that goodness without too much reflective nonsense in the bezel... ;-)
> 
> Love the MM300 on the stock rubber strap.
> 
> ...


It is gorgeous, but I wish it didn't turn so easily. It's not practical for diving.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Macro MarineMaster 

Crown&Bezel by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Petrolicious88 (Jan 4, 2016)

How anti-magnetic is the MM300? Is it the standard 60 gauss found on most Seikos?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

the 2 diver I luv so much


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

New strap


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

I mentioned in a previous post that I wanted to get a set of leather straps for the MM300, they arrived today.

mjleather Swiss Ammo leather strap, very well made, custom sizing, looks brilliant, comfortable, I think they help offset the heavy MM head alot, love them! b-)


----------



## jaykickboxer (Apr 26, 2009)

Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jaykickboxer said:


> Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Will send you my brand new sbdx017 for 3000 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

jaykickboxer said:


> Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Are you sure it's not the SBEX001? Think I saw 2 of them on F29 for around $5k


----------



## maxchua (May 13, 2013)

jaykickboxer said:


> Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


What currency?! Haha

Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

jaykickboxer said:


> Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I should have kept mine in it's box. I could have more than doubled my money.

Chad


----------



## kartadmin (Jan 11, 2016)

Zimbabwean dollars 


maxchua said:


> What currency?! Haha
> Rolex Date 15200 / Steinhart OVM / SARB059 / SRP581 / 6139-7100 / SBDX001 / SBBN017


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey fellows, joining the club today. Sorry for the novel below -

What an impressive watch. I was nervous this thing was going to be just too big. I have pretty flat but also relatively skinny wrists - a shade over 6.5". If this was any bigger at all, it would be too big. If this was anything but a Seiko diver, it would be too big for me. It's kinda just right, though. While it would be disingenuous to say that I like smaller watches (uhh... my other watches are a speedy pro, an skx, a turtle, and a cocktail), I do not like huge watches. I thought the next thing I would buy would probably be a vintage Omega. But, I had an skx basically just to wear when in Port Aransas, bought the cocktail just because.... cool.... then the turtle for the same reason (and I love it, really enjoy wearing it way more than I do the skx, honestly).... Seiko obsession fermenting.... and man, I like this big watch. A lot. My concern that it might be too garish has been addressed by... I don't care. I was a little worried it might be confused with a Submariner (fine watch, I can't wear a Rolex, I work in IT with the fitbit crowd and the Omega is already a conspicuous enough), but clearly anyone who would confuse this with a Rolex will be deflected by a "It's a Seiko".

Anyways, I could go on and on, this watch is great, the surprising thing to me is how much I actually do like the bracelet. Pretty obvious to me once I had it in my hands was that I was going to need the correct bracelet/strap. I was hoping to like the rubber, and I would, but it's way too long for me and looks ridiculous with the keeper slid all the way to the end. The nato adds height and needs to strangle my wrist to keep it in place, which wouldn't be terrible, but the added height... I have a BC 20 mm strap on the way, but it will be a bit too long also (as it is on my turtle). I stopped by Throckmorton's in Austin on the way home to get the bracelet sized, not expecting too much from it really. But... I like it a lot. It is very obviously not as "elegant" etc as the bracelet on my speedy. But don't think that would fit this particular watch. It seems nice but like it's all about business. The wetsuit extender is great. I have it so it's all the way tight when it's all the way in, but I can slide it out a notch or two as the size of my wrist fluctuates. I dig it. Enough rambling, some bad photography -

































I'll add that Mayumi-san and the whole group at Seiya were extremely pleasant to deal with, and... how on Earth did they get this watch halfway across the world in 42 hours? Incredible.

*edit* - sorry, having some image troubles


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... i love my seiko ...!!!!




image upload


----------



## ieatkows (Aug 7, 2015)

Finally jumped on the MM300 bandwagon.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Me too, i got this brand new MM300 3days ago. Happy joining the club.


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

jaykickboxer said:


> Why am I seeing people trying to sell sbdx001s for 5200 dollars ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Drugs maybe? ️


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

MM300 magnetic resistance is 4800 A/m (60 gauss) in which is the same with ISO certified Diver watch.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dualcarb (May 13, 2016)

This truly has to be the most photogenic, most beautiful and comfortable watch in my stable. It really is hard to take a photo which makes the watch look bad. Love this to bits?...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Its monobloc casing is so superb that even those Roxxx diver watch is no match to it ( non-monobloc casing diver). 

I am biased .


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Have a good day


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I finally took the plunge after getting cold feet on many occasions, but I'm so happy that I now have it on my wrist. I wonder where my watch collection would have gone to if I had bought this instead of the Emperor Tuna 3 years ago, I don't think I would have spent as much, well maybe not ;-)

To be honest, I think I would have found the MM300 a little small a few years back but now my tastes are changing/evolving and it's just about right. To me, this watch embodies everything that got me into dive watches years ago watching Bond movies, and it really seems to hit the sweet spot for me. Yes the bracelet could be better, but that's all part of the Seiko charm. If someone held a gun to my head today I could probably reduce my collection in a heartbeat to this and the Pelagos and probably be very happy......maybe ;-)


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

Finally received mine: wow! The quickest way to describe it is "like the Sumo, but clearly several notches above it in almost every way."









However, I have 2 questions:

1) Is there any way to tighten the ratchet mechanism? It pops loose every time I open the clasp.

2) What is the purpose of the little pyramid-looking studs on the rubber watch band? I mean, other than looking cool and all.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

dZeak said:


> Finally received mine: wow! The quickest way to describe it is "like the Sumo, but clearly several notches above it in almost every way."
> 
> View attachment 8477474
> 
> ...


Same for me on numero uno
No idea about the pyramid 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

dZeak said:


> However, I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1) Is there any way to tighten the ratchet mechanism? It pops loose every time I open the clasp.


I swapped my clasp with a generic clasp and it works fine to me as i dont dive at all


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Pool day


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Threw on a set of canvas straps yesterday...

Hadley Roma in green, the colour works really well with the MM dial, quality of the strap's pretty good at this price, well made, nice buckle, even sewing, comfy leather backing and broken in easily and quickly.b-)
BUT as the straps tapper down to 18mm and thickness at the lugs a little thin, on the wrist they look a bit skinny legged with MM, just looks that way :roll: 
Otherwise they wear great and MM looks awesome on canvas..


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

khbk said:


> New strap


Glad to see Im not alone in my appreciation of the SKX style seiko rubber strap look.
Is that new soft rubber? 
What size?
Looks better ventilated than the Z-22.

edit - ah, I see , 20mm Monster strap.
Does your version have the seiko badge on the outside on top or just on the bottom ( 6 o'clock side)?


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Pool and rest time for me









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

today very hot day ... 40 C ... time for relax ...!!!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

woodruffm said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I finally took the plunge after getting cold feet on many occasions, but I'm so happy that I now have it on my wrist. I wonder where my watch collection would have gone to if I had bought this instead of the Emperor Tuna 3 years ago, I don't think I would have spent as much, well maybe not ;-)
> 
> ...


I don't understand the bracelet complaints, to be honest.

If the clasp was machined and the links screwed, it would be a lot heavier and push a lot of the smaller wrists, that can rock it, out.

I have no complaints at all. It keeps the watch lighter and does a great job.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, Seiko badge at 12


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, Seiko badge at 12


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

dZeak said:


> Finally received mine: wow! The quickest way to describe it is "like the Sumo, but clearly several notches above it in almost every way."
> 
> View attachment 8477474
> 
> ...


I generally control the seiko hallmarked lever on the clasp from being pushed all the way back as that would loosen the extension clasp. I just lift it up just nice for the clasp to be removed from my wrist and using that method I have no problems with the extension. It's what makes the mm300 bracelet great and practical

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Some Father's Day tall ship sailing shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

dZeak said:


> Finally received mine: wow! The quickest way to describe it is "like the Sumo, but clearly several notches above it in almost every way."
> 
> View attachment 8477474
> 
> ...


No, this is "by design". It's a flimsy cheapo clasp.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

MM300

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Ugh, wish I didn't sell mine!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

buickrob said:


> Ugh, wish I didn't sell mine!


Mistakes were made


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Mistakes were made


But it can be easily reversed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dZeak said:


> The quickest way to describe it is "like the Sumo, but clearly several notches above it in almost every way."


Uhmmmm....how is it like the Sumo? I've owned both and other than the Seiko and Prospex badging I'm not sure there are similarities. Both good watches though.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> But it can be easily reversed
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be addressed But probably not until next April....


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

buickrob said:


> It will be addressed But probably not until next April....


Yearly bonus or tax return?


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My 100th post and it will be for my brand new, just off the boat from Seiya, SBDX017. I have already put it on a Bond Zulu 3 ring strap. ABSOLUTELY LOVE IT, I love the sweeping (ish) of the seconds hand and I have taken to this watch straight away. There hasn't been any part of this watch that has me in second mind of wearing it. This is the new daily. Loving it


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Yearly bonus or tax return?


Ha, good call. Yearly bonus.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Robotaz said:


> I don't understand the bracelet complaints, to be honest.
> 
> If the clasp was machined and the links screwed, it would be a lot heavier and push a lot of the smaller wrists, that can rock it, out.
> 
> I have no complaints at all. It keeps the watch lighter and does a great job.


I agree. I actually really like the bracelet but I hate the clasp. I don't like the extra bulk that it adds to my wrist and it just feels a bit overkill. I would much rather have a plain clasp like on a sumo.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

I like the clasp for the ability to adjust the bracelet throughout the day, though I find myself fiddling with it too much, and I do wish that it wasn't so bulky on the bottom of the wrist. I've gone bond nato the last few days, and I like it/don't mind the added height as much as I thought it would. One thing I'll say about this watch (well, I'll say lots about this watch), it makes my speedy feel like a dress watch. I really do like it though.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning and have a great day!

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Omg, I'm back at last! I couldn't get my old nick chriscentro back, urgh...oh well


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> Omg, I'm back at last! I couldn't get my old nick chriscentro back, urgh...oh well


Glad your back with your wicked pics! What happened Chris?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

JRMARTINS said:


> Glad your back with your wicked pics! What happened Chris?


Thanks! I didn't change the password and remember which email I used to register and got locked out of WUS. I couldn't even register for a new ID until yesterday, it was really frustrating !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Thanks! I didn't change the password and remember which email I used to register and got locked out of WUS. I couldn't even register for a new ID until yesterday, it was really frustrating !


Welcome back from "changed Password" hell..... great to see your outstanding photography fill the MM300 thread again.
Im guessing dropping in as a guest sucked?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Welcome back from "changed Password" hell..... great to see your outstanding photography fill the MM300 thread again.
> Im guessing dropping in as a guest sucked?


Yes, I didn't want to browse without login in, lol


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Love it on a simple "no nonsense" black nato.. ToxicNATOs with brushed hardware in this case.. b-)








2 months into MM300(001) ownership, plenty of _pro's _already mentioned in this thread..

Here's a few of _my con's.. _YMMV!
- Due to my small wrist (under 6" girly sized) the MM definitely does NOT work as a deskdiver for _ME_.. it kills my wrist for the MM to sit 8 hrs in the same position, especially when I need to type and support the heft at the same time.. I have no problem wearing it when I am out and about, just not long time at the desk..
- The bracelet is incredibly scratch prone.. even my cheapo SKX/SNZG bracelets held up better.. Once I made the mistake of wearing MM on bracelet in a long meeting and typing at the same time.. In fear of scratching the bracelet I typed the whole day with my wrist lifted in the air.. my wrist was crippled that day.. o|
- The polished part of the case is easily scratched as well.. haven't notice the same with SKX/SNZG/Turtle.. Will sort that out with some cape cod some day..

That's it, just a few tiny cosmetic niggles.. I am well aware that it's a tool/diver and not a dress watch, just pointing out a few things I noticed, definitely not deal breakers, still love it to bits.... ;-)


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

I really like the Isofrane.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

today ... iconic japanese diver ... mm300 ...!!!


----------



## ivanwilder (Nov 21, 2012)

Capt-dim...great picture...and now I want MM300

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

ivanwilder said:


> Capt-dim...great picture...and now I want MM300
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


... tnx mate ... *absolutely yes ...!!!!

*one more picture to *convince you ...!!!

*


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so ready to start working....not










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Though Id try a nato today after admiring the look of the toxic Nato above ( 20mm strap? )

On wrist I like the look but not the tightness necessary to prevent flowing around... also not a fan of how tall it makes the watch look.
Back to the ugly boiled rubber for me.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

You should try the factory rubber strap for the ska371 aka the bfk. It is much more comfortable than the one you are using now. I'm hoping Crafter Blue will make one specifically for the Marinemaster like the one for the Sumo.


----------



## xinye (May 14, 2016)

First reply in the forum. Finally pulled the trigger and got this shipped directly from Tokyo!! It is my first decent diver watch and I am enjoying it every day!!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Though Id try a nato today after admiring the look of the toxic Nato above ( 20mm strap? )
> 
> On wrist I like the look but not the tightness necessary to prevent flowing around... also not a fan of how tall it makes the watch look.
> Back to the ugly boiled rubber for me.


Yep, the ToxicNATOs above is indeed 20mm.
You are absolutely right about the tightness and tallness, some of the things that annoys me with nato straps on the MM, much less so on other watches.

I've actually tried a bunch of different nato straps, finally settled on the Toxic variety to work best with the MM, tightness is just right, tallness bothered me the least and the awesome hardware matches the MM case nicely.

For some natos I wear the strap "down under" so only 1 layer passes under the watch, or cut off the extra piece altogether, or just use two piece nylon straps for that utilitarian look and feel without the tallness. Recently experimenting with perlon straps, haven't decided if I like them yet..

HTH... :roll:


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

mikethebike67 said:


> You should try the factory rubber strap for the ska371 aka the bfk. It is much more comfortable than the one you are using now. I'm hoping Crafter Blue will make one specifically for the Marinemaster like the one for the Sumo.


It's official, the Crafter Blue MM300 fitted strap is in the works right now and due to arrive this fall according to Steve Chen @ customer service Crafter Blue.

PS. There's also a SKX007 fitted strap in the works for the end of the year, sourced from Crafter Blue Facebook page.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you.

Are those better than Iso, Obris, and Bonneto?

G. 


impalass said:


> It's official, the Crafter Blue MM300 fitted strap is in the works right now and due to arrive this fall according to Steve Chen @ customer service Crafter Blue.
> 
> PS. There's also a SKX007 fitted strap in the works for the end of the year, sourced from Crafter Blue Facebook page.


----------



## mikethebike67 (Jun 30, 2013)

impalass said:


> It's official, the Crafter Blue MM300 fitted strap is in the works right now and due to arrive this fall according to Steve Chen @ customer service Crafter Blue.
> 
> PS. There's also a SKX007 fitted strap in the works for the end of the year, sourced from Crafter Blue Facebook page.


That's great news. I will definitely be getting one as well as one for my skx.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

mikethebike67 said:


> You should try the factory rubber strap for the ska371 aka the bfk. It is much more comfortable than the one you are using now. I'm hoping Crafter Blue will make one specifically for the Marinemaster like the one for the Sumo.


I had a BFK and agree that the strap is softer and more supple out of the box, I remember it being one of the best things about that short ownership flip.

Im actually a big fan on the SKX rubber once it has been boiled. The curve fits my wrist extremely well and the stiffness isn't an issue due to the circular shape of the curve - i can wear it loose with out it flopping around at all. I also like the way it flairs at the lugs . 
Its an acquired taste though, i totally understand the hate from people who didn't like the strap on their SKX007.

Thanks for the heads tip about the other fitted rubber - I will be checking this out - sounds interesting


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Paranoia has set in. I'm not sure why my crown was unscrewed and for how long but I went to wash my hands and I'm not sure if water got inside through the crown tube. Should I worry? The sbdx001 is twinlock correct? Water didn't get inside did it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

No!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

dsquared24 said:


> Paranoia has set it. I'm not sure why my crown was unscrewed (or even for how long) but I went to wash my hands and I'm not sure if water got inside through the crown tube. Should I worry? The sbdx001 is twinlock correct? Water didn't get inside did it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If its just incidental contact (and you were not pressure hosing the crown/watch ) its my understanding that you should be fine, the stem gaskets keep the water out, not the lock down crown (when it its running / not pulled out position). 
Being that its complicated to open the case maybe sit it in a bag of rice for 24 hours for your own sanity until more knowledgable members chime in.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

matthew P said:


> If its just incidental contact (and you were not pressure hosing the crown/watch ) its my understanding that you should be fine, the stem gaskets keep the water out, not the lock down crown (when it its running / not pulled out position).
> Being that its complicated to open the case maybe sit it in a bag of rice for 24 hours for your own sanity until more knowledgable members chime in.


I probably should have tried to dry it out with rice but I screwed the crown back in and wore it for the day today. Like you said it was pretty quick and it wasn't like I was running the watch under water much less pressure hosing it. It's just my sanity in trying to maintain lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Back from Service and our Dragon save the Marinemaster


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Cool Shot !

View attachment 8635554
[/QUOTE]

EBenke


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

AndiH71 said:


> Back from Service and our Dragon save the Marinemaster


what sick?
and where to service


----------



## sashator (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

burns78 said:


> what sick?
> and where to service


I have the Marinemaster since 2005, it began to run and that the reason why it go to service.
I give the Marinemaster to Seiko Germany, so i think Seiko Germany send the Marinemaster to Japan.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

The Japanese


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy 4th










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

ebenke said:


> Cool Shot !
> 
> View attachment 8635554


EBenke[/QUOTE]

Have a lot of thanks!

Best regards
Andi


----------



## dprodigy (Apr 14, 2015)

good pairing of 2 refined japanese makers!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

MM300

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Inspired by muchacho_


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> Inspired by muchacho_


Awesome pic!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'll play










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My dear MM ;-)


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

AndiH71 said:


> I have the Marinemaster since 2005, it began to run and that the reason why it go to service.
> I give the Marinemaster to Seiko Germany, so i think Seiko Germany send the Marinemaster to Japan.


thank you,
how much the repairs cost?


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

The price is 454€.

I have Seiko Germany ask an they told me that the Marinemaster definitely was for the service going to Seiko Japan.

I hope i could help you.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## Popeos (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hey MM300 lovers 

Im reconsidering buying this one. I tried a sbdx001 once but it didnt feel so nice at time. Plus it was in poor condition which didnt help.

Is the diashield coating efficient on the 017 ? Had the shogun once and it didnt feel so useful, got scratches after 3 days wearing it. Accuracy better with the mems part inside or globally same ? (just to know, not really expecting Omega accuracy).


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> Hey MM300 lovers
> 
> Im reconsidering buying this one. I tried a sbdx001 once but it didnt feel so nice at time. Plus it was in poor condition which didnt help.
> 
> Is the diashield coating efficient on the 017 ? Had the shogun once and it didnt feel so useful, got scratches after 3 days wearing it. Accuracy better with the mems part inside or globally same ? (just to know, not really expecting Omega accuracy).


got the 017 and the coating I find very much much worth it. having said this I am always careful. I have had mine a month now and I wear it pretty much daily and the clasp has no scratches on it (same w the case). accuracy wise it is has been spot on gaining about 5 secs a week.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> got the 017 and the coating I find very much much worth it. having said this I am always careful. I have had mine a month now and I wear it pretty much daily and the clasp has no scratches on it (same w the case). accuracy wise it is has been spot on gaining about 5 secs a week.


Same for me. Had mine about a month and have no scratches on the case or bracelet yet (even micro scratches). Only scratches thus far are on the bezel.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

L84AD8 said:


> Love it on a simple "no nonsense" black nato.. ToxicNATOs with brushed hardware in this case.. b-)
> View attachment 8579762
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like you would have done better with the newer diashield coated model.

I totally agree regarding the deskdiver comments though. If I have it on the bracelet, it wears my wrist out to wear it at the desk all day. Absolutely no problems when I am out and about though - I wonder why that is.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

A proper regulated Master WILL do better than an Omega. Remember that the movement is a Grand Seiko one. Go for it, you will love it... !











Bender.Folder said:


> Hey MM300 lovers
> 
> Im reconsidering buying this one. I tried a sbdx001 once but it didnt feel so nice at time. Plus it was in poor condition which didnt help.
> 
> Is the diashield coating efficient on the 017 ? Had the shogun once and it didnt feel so useful, got scratches after 3 days wearing it. Accuracy better with the mems part inside or globally same ? (just to know, not really expecting Omega accuracy).


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks ,)

whats this bracelet goyoneuff ? Seems more substantial than the oem one and fits the clasp ?


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

I dared to join the club.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Lume shot of my MM300


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Desk diving with my MM300


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

from what I've read people seem happy with the Dia-shield and new lume.
Accuracy seems to have tightened out of there box but thats a very unscientific sample - as has been mentioned, if and when regulated to tighter tolerances they are rock solid.
Bezel still picks up hairlines with same ease, though in truth mine looks a lot better than I thought it would after a year.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

matthew P said:


> from what I've read people seem happy with the Dia-shield and new lume.
> Accuracy seems to have tightened out of there box but thats a very unscientific sample - as has been mentioned, if and when regulated to tighter tolerances they are rock solid.
> Bezel still picks up hairlines with same ease, though in truth mine looks a lot better than I thought it would after a year.


Anecdotally, it seems to be the case. My 017 came out of the box with an accuracy of +2.5 seconds per day.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi mates,
Is there anyway I can source this bracelet spring pin that connect bracelet to clasp? 
Mine has gone bad. 
I have been reading this forum but cant find any information. 
Thank you in advance


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian MM ;-)


----------



## etm2k1600 (Jan 26, 2016)

Found a pic of the upcoming LE Marinemaster SLA015.

Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices combo seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?

Personally, I'll stick with my "regular" MM300 and keep an Apollo Speedmaster as my next buy.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

etm2k1600 said:


> Found a pic of the upcoming LE Marinemaster SLA015.
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices combo seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Yikes, no no and then no some more.
I like the aquadive turquoise but in the MM it just looks wrong

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi mates,
> Is there anyway I can source this bracelet spring pin that connect bracelet to clasp?
> Mine has gone bad.
> I have been reading this forum but cant find any information.
> Thank you in advance


If you call the official Seiko Service Center in your country they should be able to help you out with a new OEM clasp pin. They just need the 8-digit number on the caseback identifying the model. If you live in Australia, this is the link with the phone number.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

banderor said:


> If you call the official Seiko Service Center in your country they should be able to help you out with a new OEM clasp pin. They just need the 8-digit number on the caseback identifying the model. If you live in Australia, this is the link with the phone number.


Thank you banderor.
I'll try my local service center then..


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

i'm really skeptical that that new LE MM300 is a real thing. If it is I'm pretty sure it will look a lot better in other pics. That one looks just terrible.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

etm2k1600 said:


> Found a pic of the upcoming LE Marinemaster SLA015.
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices combo seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> 
> Personally, I'll stick with my "regular" MM300 and keep an Apollo Speedmaster as my next buy.


Looks like a failed mod to me.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I think the photoshopped PADI version of the MM300 is better.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> I think the photoshopped PADI version of the MM300 is better.


I'd so buy a MM300 Padi. Take my money. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Malice 146 said:


> I'd so buy a MM300 Padi. Take my money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in (if its even real)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

etm2k1600 said:


> Found a pic of the upcoming LE Marinemaster SLA015.
> 
> Really digging the blue wave dial but the rose gold, yellow gold, and black hands/indices combo seem a little conflicting. Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Well that certainly emasculates the MM300. That's a big bag of nope for me.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Just before the sunset.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Is it possible to get the MM300 regulated without sending it off to Japan? Mine runs a bit fast, I'd love to get it dialed in. xpost


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

speedyam said:


> Is it possible to get the MM300 regulated without sending it off to Japan? Mine runs a bit fast, I'd love to get it dialed in. xpost
> 
> View attachment 8724466


I think Jack at IWW does that but he charges a minimum $200 or $250....i forget exactly and his wait time is 6 months per his website. Are you prepared to be without it for that long for a few seconds a day?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

hahaha, nope


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

IWW regulated one of my 8l35 Emperor Tuna's. About half that ^^^, + shipping both ways of course. Took about 1 week. 

Shoot me a PM for details if you want.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> IWW regulated one of my 8l35 Emperor Tuna's. About half that ^^^, + shipping both ways of course. Took about 1 week.
> 
> Shoot me a PM for details if you want.


Wow his website states 6 months for servicing, i just assumed regulation fell into the servicing catagory.....1 week, wow!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, Jack at IWW estimates 6 months for full movement servicing, not smaller jobs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Right ^^^. IIRC, he sends watches out somewhere for servicing. Could be wrong on that...

They regulated my Emperor perfectly! Was running +20 SPD, came back @ +1-2 ish.


----------



## Birchgrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Japanese craftmanship


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Damn I need one just to be sure I dont like it   .


----------



## FunkyPeach (Jul 2, 2016)

I saw the MM300 at the shop a couple of weeks ago and impulse bought it. I've been thinking about it ever since trying it on at one of the Seiko Boutiques a few months back and couldn't resist getting it. I absolutely love it and I've been wearing it since. 

My question is, is the MM300 (the SBDX017) anti-magnetic?


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been trying off and on since I got my MM300 to get the metal band off and as I was working on it this morning I saw that it has holes in the lugs. I can't believe I never noticed it before! Boy do I feel like a dunce. At least I have the waffle strap on it now.

Chad


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


> Damn I need one just to be sure I dont like it   .


Aside from its heaviness, this watch has no complain at all


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

etm2k1600 said:


> View attachment 8718010


Bracelet looks to have significantly smaller links.
Thats something id be interested in hearing more about????


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Bracelet looks to have significantly smaller links.
> Thats something id be interested in hearing more about????


I think likely not. It's just that the links of the bracelet are angled away from the camera.

The links look much shorter than IRL in Seiko's MM300 stock photo too.

Seiko USA / Collections / Prospex Master Series / Men / Watch Model / SBDX017


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Shot this with my phone


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Gorgeus watch and gorgeous pic



Birchgrove said:


> Japanese craftmanship


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Just a wild thought...

Maybe Seiko should consider having the colorful bezel replacement as what Stowa did to their Seatime. ;p

What you guys think?


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Zama said:


> Sounds like you would have done better with the newer diashield coated model.
> 
> I totally agree regarding the deskdiver comments though. If I have it on the bracelet, it wears my wrist out to wear it at the desk all day. Absolutely no problems when I am out and about though - I wonder why that is.


You're probably right about the diashield model.. but on the flip side, with the 001, i can still work the scratches out, can't do the same with diashield.. and from what I've read it's not completely immune from scratches either.. don't regret my decision at all, and still enjoy wearing the MM every minute!
Had it on my wrist all day yesterday, went to church, shopping, driving, family dinner, no problems what so ever.. love it.. :-! (as long as I don't have to keep my wrist in the same position for extended amount of time :roll


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Has anyone sent your MM300 for polishing?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

So... you are human after all ?

  


ChristopherChia said:


> Shot this with my phone


Nope, but have had that thought for many years...  


ChristopherChia said:


> Has anyone sent your MM300 for polishing?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

L84AD8 said:


> You're probably right about the diashield model.. but on the flip side, with the 001, i can still work the scratches out, can't do the same with diashield.. and from what I've read it's not completely immune from scratches either.. don't regret my decision at all, and still enjoy wearing the MM every minute!
> Had it on my wrist all day yesterday, went to church, shopping, driving, family dinner, no problems what so ever.. love it.. :-! (as long as I don't have to keep my wrist in the same position for extended amount of time :roll


Diashield can be refinished and reapplied! You should get two Marinemasters!


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Zama said:


> Diashield can be refinished and reapplied! You should get two Marinemasters!


Haha! good try enabling... One MM is enough for me, I'm actually really happy with it..|> 
Thinking about a GS next.. (oops, did I think that out loud?)


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... my beloved japanese diver ....!!!!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Colour or B&W?


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, you cheater... where is the picture with the MM300 and a "nice BACKground...?  


capt-dim said:


> ... my beloved japanese diver ....!!!!


----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Colour or B&W?


Colour for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Joining you in 2 weeks . 3yrs ago the watch virus caught me and the MM300 was my first grail. Drifted to Omega but I'm back .


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

goyoneuff said:


> Oh, you cheater... where is the picture with the MM300 and a "nice BACKground...?


..... sorry mate ... you have right ... !!!!!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

capt-dim said:


> ..... sorry mate ... you have right ... !!!!!!:-!:-!:-!


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Zama said:


> Diashield can be refinished and reapplied! You should get two Marinemasters!


More info on this please, Zama! Not getting two MM (Lord knows I have flipped too many, including a 012...) but on reapplying and refinishing the Diashield.

From majority of what I have read and personally experienced, Seiko tends to whiffle on whether they WANT to refinish or reapply or not. Most of the time they decline to do so...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

Bender.Folder said:


> Joining you in 2 weeks . 3yrs ago the watch virus caught me and the MM300 was my first grail. Drifted to Omega but I'm back .


Been there... Two SMP's, two PO's, both great watches, but like the MM300 better than either.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

BDC said:


> Been there... Two SMP's, two PO's, both great watches, but like the MM300 better than either.


3 SMPs with one Ti chrono, PO2500 and 8500 but the magic didnt make them stay either.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One for the road










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

germy_wermy said:


> More info on this please, Zama! Not getting two MM (Lord knows I have flipped too many, including a 012...) but on reapplying and refinishing the Diashield.
> 
> From majority of what I have read and personally experienced, Seiko tends to whiffle on whether they WANT to refinish or reapply or not. Most of the time they decline to do so...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rejoice-diashield-can-re-finished-1848778.html

Here is where I saw it can be refinished


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

This is why we love our MM300, such a gorgeous watch!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> This is why we love our MM300, such a gorgeous watch!


Great shot Chris ..... Almost makes me want to put the bracelet back on mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Great shot Chris ..... Almost makes me want to put the bracelet back on mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you should, to me, the bracelet is the best match aesthetically with the watch.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> I think you should, to me, the bracelet is the best match aesthetically with the watch.


Totally agree, the bracelet is by far the best match. I've tried all sorts of rubber, leather and natos and it always ends up back on the bracelet.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

My expectations have been warped by the width of the rubber..... It always feels too thin at 20mm now. I'm going to continue uglying it up. I just prefer the width and thickness/ balance on the skx rubber. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just cos, no reason needed...


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## dprodigy (Apr 14, 2015)

There has been quite a few post with the metal bracelet. While I've switched to the rubber strap the instant I got hold of the MM300, I'm now intrigued to switch back to the metal bracelet...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Dubins930 (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone put their MM300 on a leather Nato? I got my MM300 last week, I like the looks of the bracelet I just tend to like rubber more on divers (especially with the weight of this watch). So I put it on a black Isofrane and it's like they were made for each other. Just looking to mix it up a bit but I'm afraid a leather nato will add too much height...but I love the look of them.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

good morning ..............







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Grant Whit said:


> I think you may hear about Crafter Blue. They had already made fitted strap for Seiko Sumo. My friend once asked them if they will do the same thing to MM300, their answer is definitely yes. I just saw their IG. They just posted the very first photo of curved end strap for MM300. It is so awesome. It seems that it can use original bracelet. I am looking forward to......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh god and I wanted to get a sumo solely because of that. Thank goodness I'm so gonna get one for the mm300!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Anyone looking to offload another mm300(sbdx001) at a reasonable price let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

I was talked into purchasing the MM300 by a good friend.At first I was not over the top with it? I found the bracelet quite thin and it looked a bit small? However after wearing over the weekend I forgot I was even wearing a watch it was so comfortable and balanced I completely changed my mind!! Now I get it, its just a great watch and I find its my choice over far more expensive watches in my rotation.Seiko stands alone in their watchmaking,i now am a true believer! Two thumbs up for the MM300. Everybody should have one! Cheers


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> https://c3.staticflickr.com/9/8780/27978324154_fb3d42d2d5_k.jpg[/im][/QUOTE]
> Chris, you are chris centro?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

batman1345 said:


> Chris, you are chris centro?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Yes, I've lost my chriscentro password, so my real name is also my nick now, lol.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Yes, I've lost my chriscentro password, so my real name is also my nick now, lol.


Anyway hehe but your photos are amazing yet 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

MM and snow.. 









Bye ;-)


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just an FYI that there is a SBDX017 on the sales forum right now that looks nearly new for $1600. This isnt my watch and I'm not in the market for one either. But with the yen recovering it may be hard to find this watch that cheap on the future. Hoping someone can find a good deal if they were looking. 

Mods....sorry if this was against the rules. I didn't know.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> MM and snow..
> 
> View attachment 8877530
> 
> ...


GREAT shot, very nice


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

C'mon, no one wearing it on the stock rubber waffle strap?? That strap is amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

It's quite remarkable that the same person that has great taste in watches, also has dreadful taste in straps


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Did someone say waffle strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> C'mon, no one wearing it on the stock rubber waffle strap?? That strap is amazingly beautiful!


It is indeed


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Just got this back from warranty repair of date wheel alignment. It's getting more wrist time. Here's some details of my repair experience, which you are are welcomed to read if you can be tolerant that I did not sufficiently provide enough visual evidence of the issue I wanted to get fixed, which seemed to be a huge failure on my part for some folk around here. My apologies again. I have failed you guys!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/mm300-intl-warranty-guidance-please-2057858.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BB-SF said:


> View attachment 8917802
> 
> 
> Just got this back from warranty repair of date wheel alignment. It's getting more wrist time. Here's some details of my repair experience, which you are are welcomed to read if you can be tolerant that I did not sufficiently provide enough visual evidence of the issue I wanted to get fixed, which seemed to be a huge failure on my part for some folk around here. My apologies again. I have failed you guys!
> ...


What is that on the right?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> What is that on the right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That looks like a modded SKX with an OEM mm300 dial and hands to me.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

ChristopherChia said:


>


That's one of the best photos I've ever seen of this watch. Keep them coming!!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Jbem said:


> That's one of the best photos I've ever seen of this watch. Keep them coming!!


Thanks! I'm very active here, lol


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Tonight's 10:10 shot


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Jbem said:


> That looks like a modded SKX with an OEM mm300 dial and hands to me.





valuewatchguy said:


> What is that on the right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


JBEM is right. It snuck in the picture  Here's a post by one of the guys who did the mods on it - The ULTIMATE PMMM. in SeikoHolics Support Forum. Forum In the wrong area perhaps. However its tangentially MM300 related.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

buickrob said:


> It will be addressed But probably not until next April....


Is it April already? Must be, I just paid for an SBDX001

I'll say this, I sold my first MM300 back in December and have thought about it often since. I bought an Omega SMPc, and while that's a great watch, I just can't get the MM out of my head. I really did love that watch more than any other. So, one is coming back to go head to head against the SMPc. I think the MM300 will be hard to beat.

Now just waiting on the new crafter blue rubber strap


----------



## marmutertawa (Apr 3, 2016)

SBDX017 with double horn back strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Seikos and sunsets


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

MM300 on custom leather


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Very happy to be joining the club after receiving this piece from fellow member Jbem last night. We met F2F and chatted about watches and shared some stories. All in all a fantastic first time meeting with a WUS member!

I love this thread and this watch, but I was always hesitant to purchase it due to the size. My wrist is on average around 6.5" and having never seen the MM300 in person I spent many hours looking through the forums to see whether it would fit. I tried on a Pelagos which has the same length and it felt too big. I almost gave up when Jesse posted his on sale and agreed to meet so I could try it on.

I'm so happy to say that it fits very comfortably and doesn't feel as big as I thought it would. The weight doesn't bother me at all and the dial and case are mesmerizing, as many of you have stated. I'm looking forward to wearing this over the summer and beyond!

Here are a few initial pics on a single pass NATO - my preferred casual strap.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

arrived this morning, forgot to change date before wristshot.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

The brothers together...........


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

At the pool


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)

Just landed from another forum member. Outstanding piece. I really like how this thing plays in the light; it can be muted in certain lighting situations, but in others the watch really pops. While I don't have any complaints about the bracelet yet, I couldn't resist putting it on the stock rubber. Seiko divers and rubber straps are a match made in heaven IMHO. Now its all about monitoring its accuracy.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Finley (Jan 19, 2011)

what is a reasonable second hand price for one in good condition with all packaging - one owner etc.? thanks!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Finley said:


> what is a reasonable second hand price for one in good condition with all packaging - one owner etc.? thanks!


I reckon about USD$1300?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


>


WOW!! Gorgeous shot!!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

paid that for a 6months old one full set insured shipping included


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> WOW!! Gorgeous shot!!


Thanks!


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

New watch, new strap. SBDX001 on Hirsch Mobile curved end.


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

"If you love something, let it go. If it comes back, then it's yours forever. If it doesn't, then it was never meant to be."

Well, it's back!!!!










I had to let it go for a few months to realize that I never should have let it go. Others before it, and others will be after, but this will stay here this time.


----------



## Harry_from_USA (Jul 13, 2016)

As a fella that is planning on picking up a SBDX017 in the coming weeks.. Can anyone shed some light on the bracelet and sizing it? I'd like to size it myself at home and would like to make sure I have all of the tools needed ahead of time. I have a pin pusher, springbar tool, pliers..


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Harry_from_USA said:


> As a fella that is planning on picking up a SBDX017 in the coming weeks.. Can anyone shed some light on the bracelet and sizing it? I'd like to size it myself at home and would like to make sure I have all of the tools needed ahead of time. I have a pin pusher, springbar tool, pliers..


You're all set with what you have. It's an easy pin & collar system.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Had this for about 5 years always worn on bracelet. It's been hot and humid and the bracelet not so comfy. Put it on an Italian Rubber strap and it's WAY more comfy 
Bonetto Cinturini 22mm Black Rubber Mens Watch Strap Model 284**


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Glad to see another old brother... !!

Eight years and ticking... bought in Japan !!! 

What Italian brand is that ?











mtbmike said:


> Had this for about 5 years always worn on bracelet. It's been hot and humid and the bracelet not so comfy. Put it on an Italian Rubber strap and it's WAY more comfy
> 
> **


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Help finding a Sapphire Crystal for this great watch. 

Not sure if I should start a separate post for this so I'm starting here. 

I've searched around and haven't had any luck finding a Sapphire Crystal for the MM300. 
If anyone has a line please do let me know. 

I've seen where they were available and utilized in the past but I'm not finding much in the here and now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

goyoneuff said:


> Glad to see another old brother... !!
> 
> Eight years and ticking... bought in Japan !!!
> 
> What Italian brand is that ?


What rubber band is this?

What stainless bracelet?

Both look fantastic!

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Looks to me like a strapcode bracelet and bonetto rubber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Ok you Japanese paper weight, tell me how you plan to take on the wristwatch world ? Reveal your secrets !

On a more serious note, this watch is a sun/light magnet, so changing and fun to shoot. (and to wear)

+5s on 3 days so far, seems to wind quickly on wrist aswell. Not much to complain yet. Scratched the buckle already, so diashield isnt such a superb feature (but I knew it already as I managed to scratch a shogun super quickly too. ) to me at least. Protects a bit but depends on the use and object encountered.

Enjoying it more than my ex PO's so far, forgot I owned a pelagos and black bay already. And its confusing and hurts at same time to admit beveling work (except on some edge of the buckle, mainly on the fliplock) arent sharp at all but well finished. On some higher end swiss divers I owned, bracelet sides , case, lugs , crown guard (specially on pelagos) were sharp.

Also dunno why I didnt jump on this seiko sooner...brand name maybe. Mistake fixed I guess.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Look back on this thread brothers, and the answer you will.find...!!!


mario24601 said:


> What rubber band is this?
> 
> What stainless bracelet?
> 
> ...





PrinceT said:


> Looks to me like a strapcode bracelet and bonetto rubber
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> Look back on this thread brothers, and the answer you will.find...!!!


Hmmmm, page 151 comes to mind. 
Ask me how I know and/or how I have it nearly memorized. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mario24601 (Jun 17, 2009)

peppercorn said:


> Hmmmm, page 151 comes to mind.
> Ask me how I know and/or how I have it nearly memorized.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't see it on 151 :/

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Newbie to the big family! 

I sold my two turtles to finance this! I should have bought it earlier!! b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

More shots at home.

The shop owner was nice to let me choose among two pieces. Both are perfect. I finally picked this for HK$12800 (about US$1641).


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Newbie to the big family!
> 
> I sold my two turtles to finance this! I should have bought it earlier!! b-)


~~~new broom always sweeps clean=

she's a beauty, enjoy!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
To doubt one's own first principles is the mark of a civilized man. Don't defend past actions; what is right today may be wrong tomorrow. Don't be consistent; consistency is the refuge of fools.

--H. G. Rickover


----------



## dprodigy (Apr 14, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> More shots at home.
> 
> The shop owner was nice to let me choose among two pieces. Both are perfect. I finally picked this for HK$12800 (about US$1641).
> 
> ...


nice shots! do you mind sharing from which shop in HK you bought the MM300?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

dprodigy said:


> nice shots! do you mind sharing from which shop in HK you bought the MM300?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


It's a small shop, located in Tai Wai. But I think the shop does not offer international shipping. It's a family business and for most of the time there is only one staff in the shop, the owner himself.

Their MM300 page, but it's in Chinese:
https://hk.f1.page.auctions.yahoo.com/hk/auction/1141833598

(I got some discount for my MM300 because I bought all my Seiko watches from the shop.)


----------



## dprodigy (Apr 14, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> It's a small shop, located in Tai Wai. But I think the shop does not offer international shipping. It's a family business and for most of the time there is only one staff in the shop, the owner himself.
> 
> Their MM300 page, but it's in Chinese:
> 
> (I got some discount for my MM300 because I bought all my Seiko watches from the shop.)


Thanks. Will pay a visit to the shop when I go to HK.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I just can't stop taking picture of this beautiful watch!
It completely outshines my previous Sumo and Turtles. Everything is just right and perfect on MM300.
:-!


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

mario24601 said:


> Didn't see it on 151 :/
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


So sorry all.......
Let's try this:
Post number 3018, all the good stuff there.

I use TapaTalk and forget that the page numbers differ from the regular web page numbers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Here's a shot of the Bonetto 285 from when I first started looking for a rubber strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Couple of shots in the dark. Love this watch, put it on a black Zulu.



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

And there is more below...

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=29216010


peppercorn said:


> So sorry all.......
> Let's try this:
> Post number 3018, all the good stuff there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MM300 with another lovely Seiko. ;-)


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

some shots made last night.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

matthew P said:


> Here's a shot of the Bonetto 285 from when I first started looking for a rubber strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 285 is still my favorite strap on my MM300. I'm wearing that combo right now.

Mark


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkND said:


> The 285 is still my favorite strap on my MM300. I'm wearing that combo right now.
> 
> Mark


I've been wearing a stock SKX diver strap for about 6 months now. 
Prefer the added width at the lugs and lack of softness. I can wear it looser with out any flop on the wrist - fantastic in the heat. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Had it on the stock rubber for a couple weeks. Fun change of pace.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Love it!


----------



## davelemi (Mar 28, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Love it!


Awesome picture of a beautiful watch.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Reading time


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

My good friends. A few months back I shared the bracelet mod. Since I have received many questions about it, let me post this here:

The bracelet I ordered is the *old* Endmill SS201805B030:

http://www.tungchoywatch.com/product_info.php/cPath/140_269/products_id/3451

Not the new one in the Strapcode site:http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...lid-submariner-clasp-p-3460.html#.V6D_zvkrIQg

Because the new one has those end links that have the center link fixed. Open the two above links, you will see what I mean.

When I was looking for this mode, I did not find a Super Oyster that might work, maybe now there is now, check the end links with reference to the first link I sent above.

Hope this helps !!!

More questions, please just ask !!! Happy to help you in any way I can. Good WISdom to y'all !!!!

Cheers,

G.


----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

Was playing around the micro adjustment on the clasp yesterday and now I have a broken spring bar (pin?). I thought something was wrong when it slid out of the clasp with almost no resistance. I swapped it with the bar on the other end of the clasp to confirm it's defective.

I found this thread with a similar problem: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...g-bars-1021451.html#/topics/1021451?_k=hola0q

Anyone know where I can order the correct part? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Really feel like getting the MM300 but the unsigned crown annoys me a bit. Even the cheaper sumo has a signed crown.

Does it annoy any of you out there or am I alone?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Really feel like getting the MM300 but the unsigned crown annoys me a bit. Even the cheaper sumo has a signed crown.
> 
> Does it annoy any of you out there or am I alone?


You can always get the SBDX017 with the Prospex logo on the crown. Personally, I'm happy with my unsigned SBDX001


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I've come to really like the unsigned crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

throw back pic in Jan while I am on a Holiday in Japan
bought my mm300 there from a preowned store


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

My holy Grail










I've whittled down my 20+ watches to a 2 watch rotation that includes this, the Grail, and my SBBN035 Ninja.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Congratulations !!! :-D

I am on the same route... still have a steep climb to go, and the Master still here... would she be here at the end? We will see, we will see !!

Cheers, !



hasto092 said:


> My holy Grail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rashshane (Aug 5, 2016)

Omg for so so long I've been wanting to get this bad boy. I know I will like the styling and it looks great. But I just can't get past the fact that at its price point it doesn't come with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The hardlex crystal is ok with me but this bad boy deserves a ceramic bezel from all the stories I've heard about the bezel scratching. Best part is the bezel is not a separate piece with an insert. So other makers cannot develop a ceramic insert for it. That is really holding me back from making this big buy. 

Plus my country doesn't have an AD where I could try it out. Not being able to try a watch of this price before buying makes me slightly wary


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

FWIW, front bang with full arm swing on a pro kitchen steel working table, not a single dent on the hardlex. Both my PO never experience such harsh shocks, but lost (specially the 2500 one) their AR coating with far less than that. Also the bezel seemed scratched but it was some dust and smudges that went away after a good rinse when showering.

I owned 10 Omegas with 1 Speed pro and 9 seamasters in a row, pelagos then BBay to finally end with a MM300. Sure the bezel and crystal can scratch and the bracelet is a bit rattly but its not about all those features with this watch. You buy yourself a piece of seiko's finest and the finish on the case is astonishing. The bracelet is old school towards a glidelock or tudor pelagos' clasp but its practical and you dont have to remove the watch to adjust it. Accuracy while quoted poorly on paper seems on improval and getting better with the watch being worn. Mine was sold secondhand with a 6s/day deviation , on my wrist its only 0,5s... 

Awesome watch in my book, awesome price for what it gives. Make it titanium or adjusted+ceramic and so on...You gotta pay a Grand Seiko entrance ticket..

I'm happy with my combo MM300 and North Flag.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

The bezel is one of the best parts about the MM300. No, the bezel is not ceramic or equipped with a replaceable insert but it is stunning in person. They do attract scratches but they don't take away from the beauty of it. The scratches are only visible in certain light/angles. The bezel shines beautifully in a way that has to be seen in person to appreciate, scratches and all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## st40 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello,

Like many of us, I've been through this entire thread and love the look of the MM300! It seems that the "big three" from Japan are Seiya, Higuchi, and Chino, and they are the way to go when ordering one. Are all three helpful if the MM300 ever required warranty service? 

Thanks!


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Jbem said:


> The bezel is one of the best parts about the MM300. No, the bezel is not ceramic or equipped with a replaceable insert but it is stunning in person. They do attract scratches but they don't take away from the beauty of it. The scratches are only visible in certain light/angles. The bezel shines beautifully in a way that has to be seen in person to appreciate, scratches and all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


......that shiny bezel.

I can only guess what it might be finished with but I can say that years ago, when I was into building street rods, we used lacquer instead of the newer acrylic enamels or imron paint when we wanted a show car, 'wet nail polish' finish. 
Lacquer just took a shine like nothing else, temperamental, very much so, but man would it shine.

The thing was, if you acquired a scratch, as long as it wasn't into the primer or metal, all the rest of that shine just sorta swallowed up the scratch.

I don't know, I guess the way you described the 'certain light/angles' reminded me of lacquer paint and just how much this bezel does shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rashshane (Aug 5, 2016)

You guys are putting up a mean argument. I find myself unconsciously looking for mm300 best prices online. Haha...


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

rashshane said:


> You guys are putting up a mean argument. I find myself unconsciously looking for mm300 best prices online. Haha...


IMHO you can't beat seiyajapan.com for a great price and their delivery is fast too. I bought off them and I am happy beyond words for the whole procedure and product.

Regards
Gavin


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Jbem said:


> The bezel is one of the best parts about the MM300. No, the bezel is not ceramic or equipped with a replaceable insert but it is stunning in person. They do attract scratches but they don't take away from the beauty of it. The scratches are only visible in certain light/angles. The bezel shines beautifully in a way that has to be seen in person to appreciate, scratches and all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So true. Mine is now 13 years old and has its original hardlex crystal. The pic below was taken by a friend a few weeks ago (I sent it to him to test fly a few months ago) and shows the scratched bezel and the hardlex crystal. Even with the scratches on the bezel, this is one of the most gorgeous watches I own and holds its own in the company of my 1966 Pie Pan Constellation and 1958 Rolex Everest.









Here's a picture I took of it before I sent it off to Daryl:









Added in edit: As noted by other posters here, even with the scratches, the way the case, bezel and dial/hands catch and reflect light is amazing and can only be appreciated in the steel. At 44mm, it's a big watch but it wears smaller than most 42mm watches I have owned. One of my all time favourites and, along with my Emperor Tuna, not likely to be flipped. Ever.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Many great posts, sharing, and answers that I am almost ashamed to say more !

Many all timers like me probably had been through this at some point: ceramic, Sapphire, unsigned crown, etc... I don't like quoting myself, but please read the first parts of this short write up:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=29216010

There you will find why I say that The Master is an own Seiko homage to one of the most acclaimed vintages out there. As such, and time and history will back me up, there is not need for ceramic, Sapphire, etc... This is a tool watch, the real deal !!!

You don't want/need an expensive ceramic insert, the way the bezel and insert fusion and complement in the Master are just plain right and awesome ! ... for a real tool watch !!! The insert has a kind of "bakelite" look if you wish, that makes it unique!

Eight years have past, and as I am purging The Master still here. Will she stay? I hope so, there are so many things right about her, so much heritage, so much tool feel !!!






























rashshane said:


> Omg for so so long I've been wanting to get this bad boy. I know I will like the styling and it looks great. But I just can't get past the fact that at its price point it doesn't come with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The hardlex crystal is ok with me but this bad boy deserves a ceramic bezel from all the stories I've heard about the bezel scratching. Best part is the bezel is not a separate piece with an insert. So other makers cannot develop a ceramic insert for it. That is really holding me back from making this big buy.
> 
> Plus my country doesn't have an AD where I could try it out. Not being able to try a watch of this price before buying makes me slightly wary


Can and will vouch for Seiya-San and and Katsu-San (Higuchi). You will not do wrong with either !!!!



st40 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Like many of us, I've been through this entire thread and love the look of the MM300! It seems that the "big three" from Japan are Seiya, Higuchi, and Chino, and they are the way to go when ordering one. Are all three helpful if the MM300 ever required warranty service?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MM300 back on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

"Pics don't do it justice" and "it must be seen in person" are two of the most overused phrases in the watch world. However, in this case, they absolutely apply. This is the one watch I can definitively say will not be going anywhere.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Not sure if I posted a picture with the new uncleseiko 20mm waffle. Definitely looking like a 6159-7001.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> ... for a real tool watch !!! The insert has a kind of "bakelite" look if you wish, that makes it unique! ....


Everytime I hear about bakelite I see this in front of my eyes... Not sure about a tool look...  this car was always a magnet for jokes...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol!

I meant, it is constructed for a tool watch... and yet somehow, it has a bit of "bakelitish" look... not sure if I am writing this correctly !

And, I know abooth THAT car ! Cheers for sharing it !!! Lol !!!


petr_cha said:


> Everytime I hear about bakelite I see this in front of my eyes... Not sure about a tool look...  this car was always a magnet for jokes...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Still wearing this one, my wife thinks I hate the NFlag she gifted me ...

Accuracy is even better now..puzzling..its +0s in 3 days with no particular rest position like the two first weeks. Impressive.

To the person with the 13y old one, how is timekeeping so far ? undergone a servicing already or not at all?


----------



## st40 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thanks for the reference! It looks like Higuchi is also an AD, which would be great to make sure that the warranty is valid. Looking forward to getting my MM 300!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

I bought my MM300 in March, it was a second hand watch but in mind condition, and for the first 5 months of ownership, it kept time at a steady +8 to +9 second a day. Recently, probably over the last week or so, it has started to go the other way, keeping time between -7 to -5 seconds a day

This watch is manufactured in 2013, so I don't think a service is required. Any idea on what might have caused it? Magnetised? I thought magnetised watches would be off by a more significant margin


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

rashshane said:


> You guys are putting up a mean argument. I find myself unconsciously looking for mm300 best prices online. aha...


~~~IMNSHO, you would be hard pressed to find a better seller than Higuchi

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Every time someone says, 'There ought to be a law.', there probably oughtn't." 
- Penn Jillette


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... coffee time ...!!!


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

capt-dim said:


> View attachment 9086842


Nice Scania! Skåne Power!


----------



## rojakman (Mar 7, 2014)

Throwback


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> I bought my MM300 in March, it was a second hand watch but in mind condition, and for the first 5 months of ownership, it kept time at a steady +8 to +9 second a day. Recently, probably over the last week or so, it has started to go the other way, keeping time between -7 to -5 seconds a day
> 
> This watch is manufactured in 2013, so I don't think a service is required. Any idea on what might have caused it? Magnetised? I thought magnetised watches would be off by a more significant margin


Try to get them empty (power reserve) and then wind them manually for several times (2x-3x).. and lets see the result


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Grant Whit said:


> Finally they released the official photos and accept pre order now. Can't wait for have this strap on MM300.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-K535 發送


That is absolutely awesome! But........I wish there was a different clasp setup option. I'm not buying another clasp and would much prefer the ability for a quick change without changing over the clasp every time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Online the way it's worded makes you think the ratcheting clasp is included. For that price I don't see how, as the clasp alone sells for more than that. I'd prefer a normal buckle.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd also like to see a regular tang buckle. Rubber B and Everest rubber straps using the original clasp have different length offering based on how many bracelet links one uses. Not sure how crafter blue's "universal fit" is going to work that well even with micro adjust holes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> I'd also like to see a regular tang buckle. Rubber B and Everest rubber straps using the original clasp have different length offering based on how many bracelet links one uses. Not sure how crafter blue's "universal fit" is going to work that well even with micro adjust holes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I was thinking the same thing about sizing. Maybe it comes large and there are multiple holes on the long side and the rubber can be trimmed down like Breitling does. If not, and the sizing is all up to the adjustable clasp, I think many will reject this. I hope the latter is not the case, the strap looks so good!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

My guess is the rubber needs to be trimmed, like the rubber straps on Oris


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

I placed my order yesterday assuming it would fit my average 7" (?) size wrist. Can't imagine they would just leave us with the clasp micro adjustments for sizing, guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

aalin13 said:


> My guess is the rubber needs to be trimmed, like the rubber straps on Oris


I didn't think if that. Hope it works like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

How to buy this strap? It looks nice...

Sent from my D6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Have a nice Sunday morning.


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

aalin13 said:


> My guess is the rubber needs to be trimmed, like the rubber straps on Oris


I doubt it, which end would you trim? Both ends use pins, one end for the watch lugs and the other for the clasp. I don't have an mm300, but I'm assuming the clasp is held to the bracelet with pins.

The website says it's universal fit and comes in two sizes:

- Strap length: 62.5mm (short strap) + 100mm (long strap)
- Lug width: 20mm
- Thickness at lug: 8.7mm
- Thickness at end: 3.8mm
- Univeral fit for wrist sizes up to 7.8 inch / 200mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Real desk diving :-d


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

CTMedic said:


> I doubt it, which end would you trim? Both ends use pins, one end for the watch lugs and the other for the clasp. I don't have an mm300, but I'm assuming the clasp is held to the bracelet with pins.
> 
> The website says it's universal fit and comes in two sizes:
> 
> ...


Check out Oris rubber straps, they have sections with holes that can be cut out and the pins pushed through different holes along the strap. Just my speculation, cause there's no way the strap is fixed at 162.5mm, it will be too big for a lot of people


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

aalin13 said:


> Check out Oris rubber straps, they have sections with holes that can be cut out and the pins pushed through different holes along the strap. Just my speculation, cause there's no way the strap is fixed at 162.5mm, it will be too big for a lot of people


Fair enough, that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

It has to be similar fitting to my Sinn U1 rubber straps.....you need to cut the rubber for an exact fit. The Sinn rubber is a wonderful strap, you just have to be super careful and exact when making that first cut.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

CTMedic said:


> I doubt it, which end would you trim? Both ends use pins, one end for the watch lugs and the other for the clasp. I don't have an mm300, but I'm assuming the clasp is held to the bracelet with pins.
> 
> The website says it's universal fit and comes in two sizes:
> 
> ...


You would get both pieces, the short 62.5mm for the 6:00 and the longer 100mm for the 12:00 side. Add the watch size lug to lug and the clasp size and you have total length.

Check my math but, call the rubber 6.2", the watch around 1.75" and the clasp 1.4". Total length with stock sized rubber is ~ 9.4" before ever opening the micro adjust. It has to have the ability to be trimmed.

Guessing something like Breitling rubber multi holes on the 100mm side. You just trim off as much as you need since there is a hole every 5mm or so.

Pic from Breitlingsource.










I hope that is the case here going to wait and see initial reviews though before ordering.

I'd likely pic up a cheaper Seiko clasp like a Monster to dedicate to the rubber, vs. buying another MM300 clasp or switching mine constantly. I find I don't need the ability to adjust rubber as much as I do steel because I wear rubber looser since it doesn't slide around as much as a bracelet.

I sold my Omega SMPc after seeing the first pic of MM300 on Crafter Blue rubber a few weeks back. I knew I had to have it and always regretted selling my first MM300. That curved end rubber was just what I needed to seal the deal. I'm going to buy this strap, just need to see what I'm in for first


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Steve Chen from Crafter Blue has confirmed that the MM300 strap is designed to be sized by cutting down the long strap and further stated the pictures on there site will be updated soon.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

impalass said:


> Steve Chen from Crafter Blue has confirmed that the MM300 strap is designed to be sized by cutting down the long strap and further stated the pictures on there site will be updated soon.


Nice, that is a great confirmation!


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm asking again for those that shared now above 5years or even more with the MM300. How is timekeeping, how much servicing did you do ?


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

Bender.Folder said:


> I'm asking again for those that shared now above 5years or even more with the MM300. How is timekeeping, how much servicing did you do ?


I've had a MM300 in my rotation for 5 years, first one I had for four years, and I re-bought this one about a year ago. Time keeping on the first was consistently +9, and this one is consistently +3. Neither one fluctuates at all day-to-day. I didn't service either one yet and I don't imagine I'll need to until the 10 year mark or so.

Right now the MM300 is my daily-wearer and I've jettisoned a ton of watches during that time-frame. It's top heavy, doesn't fit under the cuff that well, but it's just the watch I enjoy wearer and looking at everyday.


----------



## georgy (Jul 14, 2016)

Grant Whit said:


> www.crafterblue.com
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-K535 發送


Cheers!


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I know you asked for 5+ years of ownership, but I'm close at 4 years 3 months. I received circa 2003 example in May 2012. It was well used with service history unknown. I took it off the rubber strap and put it on the bracelet and threw it on my wrist, without having it serviced. It ran a consistent ~+1 seconds a day over the next 2.5 years. I got antsy about the crown and stem as it got the point where it only took about 0.5 turns to seat the crown. It went off to Seiko in Japan (via Sekio Canada) in early February 2014. I received it back in late May 2014 with the crown requiring two complete turns to seat and having received a full service. No case or bezel refinishing was done and I have no idea what was done to remedy the crown problem; I didn't receive a detailed invoice telling me what had been done. The whole thing cost me $38 CDN to ship it from BC to Ontario plus an even $600 to have the work done and the watch shipped back to me from Ontario. Initially, after the servicing, it ran +2 seconds a day. After about a week and a half of steady wear, it settled down to a consistent rate of gaining less than a second a day and there it remains, or it did until April 2016 when I sent it to a fellow WIS in Calgary for an extended test drive. He's reported similar accuracy as well.



Bender.Folder said:


> I'm asking again for those that shared now above 5years or even more with the MM300. How is timekeeping, how much servicing did you do ?


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks ! 600$ for servicing wow... expected seiko to charge less. Guess the cross threaded crown tube was expensive to refinish. Surprising they dont refinish the case and bracelet as Omega or Rolex does included in the price.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

There are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Great answers and comments before me, so my very poor 0.02 cents...

I am her original owner, got her in 2008 while visiting Japan. She has seen some action, but there were periods of time when she sit put in the safe while I was enjoying other ladies. She has a mod bracelet, you can search my pictures in here.

You worried about servicing? In the very same words from Jack at IWW where we all crazy Seiko lovers send our pieces... "*How often do you wear this watch? Even though it's 7 years old if it's not a 24/7/365 wearer, you can probably go a few more years before servicing.*" That was his answer when I asked about servicing her.

She has always been +12... always!!! I have plans for regulation but never get to do it. But, once regulated she will be +/- 0 !!!!!

Servicing mechanical watches is so much overrated IMHO! I know a few WIS with +25 years w/o servicing their watches and they still tick fine !!!

And, always say no to refinish !!!!! That is exactly what builds her character !!!! 



Bender.Folder said:


> I'm asking again for those that shared now above 5years or even more with the MM300. How is timekeeping, how much servicing did you do ?





Bender.Folder said:


> Thanks ! 600$ for servicing wow... expected seiko to charge less. Guess the cross threaded crown tube was expensive to refinish. Surprising they dont refinish the case and bracelet as Omega or Rolex does included in the price.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

So much win in these words....so much!!!!   



cuchulain said:


> I've had a MM300 in my rotation for 5 years, first one I had for four years, and I re-bought this one about a year ago. Time keeping on the first was consistently +9, and this one is consistently +3. Neither one fluctuates at all day-to-day. I didn't service either one yet and I don't imagine I'll need to until the 10 year mark or so.
> 
> Right now the MM300 is my daily-wearer and I've jettisoned a ton of watches during that time-frame. It's top heavy, doesn't fit under the cuff that well, but it's just the watch I enjoy wearer and looking at everyday.


----------



## Dave W (Feb 13, 2006)

Rosenbloom said:


> More shots at home.
> 
> The shop owner was nice to let me choose among two pieces. Both are perfect. I finally picked this for HK$12800 (about US$1641).
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch, congratulations! My grail watch for sure someday. Enjoy it.

Dave


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Let me ask you MM300 owners. What do you think about the clasp? Do you think it feels cheap? I ask because I bought a Sumo and I bought the MM300 clasp to place on it and it felt pretty cheap to me. The quality was no better than the standard Sumo clasp and with a worse finishing. What do owners think about the clasp?
I am about to return it. I am wondering did I not get a good version or is this how it is? It says Seiko on it but maybe it is not really from Seiko?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Rakumi said:


> Let me ask you MM300 owners. What do you think about the clasp? Do you think it feels cheap? I ask because I bought a Sumo and I bought the MM300 clasp to place on it and it felt pretty cheap to me. The quality was no better than the standard Sumo clasp and with a worse finishing. What do owners think about the clasp?
> I am about to return it. I am wondering did I not get a good version or is this how it is? It says Seiko on it but maybe it is not really from Seiko?


I agree the clasp might not feel great in hand, but I find it to be one of the most convenient clasps out there and I absolutely love it. I feel the micro adjust on this beats the Omega "push" clasp and Glidelock simply because it is so easily adjusted while the watch stays on your wrist. So easy to extend, even easier to shorten.

My favorite clasp to date and a key feature on the MM300 in my eyes.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

I find the servicing of mechanical watches interesting my dad had a mechanical watch that he wore for 25 years never serviced it he only took it to get fixed when the winder broke it was a hand wind, think it was a tissot , anyway you would think the quality of oils and such would make them not need for servicing every 7 years as they say , i think i would just wait till there was a real reason too


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> Let me ask you MM300 owners. What do you think about the clasp? Do you think it feels cheap? I ask because I bought a Sumo and I bought the MM300 clasp to place on it and it felt pretty cheap to me. The quality was no better than the standard Sumo clasp and with a worse finishing. What do owners think about the clasp?
> I am about to return it. I am wondering did I not get a good version or is this how it is? It says Seiko on it but maybe it is not really from Seiko?


The clasp is not the MM300's strong suit from an aesthetic perspective. It's thick and stamped rather than refined and machined. BUT from a tool watch perspective it's functionally a great clasp for a diver.

It definitely wasn't a deal-breaker for me, but it could be improved. I mean if Seiko gave the MM300 a sapphire crystal with AR coating, nicer machined crown, machined clasp, ceramic bezel, regulated the movement it would improve upon the design, but it would probably cost 3K+.


----------



## Mr_Vacation (Aug 7, 2016)

Very interesting. If servicing the MM300 costs $600 then purchasing the MM300 at the Seiko Boutique for $2600 makes sense versus purchasing it for $2000 from a Japanese seller, right? If I buy it at the Seiko Boutique in NYC the first service is "free" and they take care of everything. I don't have to concern myself with sending it to Japan etc...


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

Mr_Vacation said:


> Very interesting. If servicing the MM300 costs $600 then purchasing the MM300 at the Seiko Boutique for $2600 makes sense versus purchasing it for $2000 from a Japanese seller, right? If I buy it at the Seiko Boutique in NYC the first service is "free" and they take care of everything. I don't have to concern myself with sending it to Japan etc...


As long as you're 100% positive you're not going to flip it within that five years that isn't a bad way of looking at it.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks so much about the clasp. I am sure it is not an issue if it comes with the watch but to spend 80+ bucks on it is a different story. For that, you want it to be great. But thanks so much for the info. It really helped me a lot.


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

Rakumi said:


> Thanks so much about the clasp. I am sure it is not an issue if it comes with the watch but to spend 80+ bucks on it is a different story. For that, you want it to be great. But thanks so much for the info. It really helped me a lot.


Spent $100+ on one from Seiya for a Sumo a few years back. I'd do it again.

I never understood why it is titanium and used on an SS watch. That always confused me but I've gotten over it


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Rakumi said:


> Let me ask you MM300 owners. What do you think about the clasp? Do you think it feels cheap? I ask because I bought a Sumo and I bought the MM300 clasp to place on it and it felt pretty cheap to me. The quality was no better than the standard Sumo clasp and with a worse finishing. What do owners think about the clasp?
> I am about to return it. I am wondering did I not get a good version or is this how it is? It says Seiko on it but maybe it is not really from Seiko?


Sumo owners getting a MM300 clasp to make their sumo bracelets "perfect" is the most misleading advice. It is a way to get a taste of the MM300 without spending the $$$. I fully understand that. The problem with that is the clasp is arguably the worst part on the MM300. Sure it will do its job and is adjustable, but it is not higher quality feeling or more comfortable than the simple stock sumo clasp. Save your money and send it back. The MM300 clasp is certainly not worth 1/4 of the price of your sumo IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

buickrob said:


> Spent $100+ on one from Seiya for a Sumo a few years back. I'd do it again.
> 
> I never understood why it is titanium and used on an SS watch. That always confused me but I've gotten over it


I guess that is why the finishing seems a little more dull. I am going to return it. It is not to my liking for the money and I should not be wasting that money right now. If I loved it, it would be different. Thank you so much for the imput.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Jbem,
I have to agree with you. I ordered it at the same time I ordered my Sumo and I did think it would be a bit of the MM300 mixed into my Sumo. When the Sumo arrived, I fell in love with it just the way it was... the other clasp came and I tried it but I agree with your opinion. Thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

Rakumi said:


> Jbem,
> I have to agree with you. I ordered it at the same time I ordered my Sumo and I did think it would be a bit of the MM300 mixed into my Sumo. When the Sumo arrived, I fell in love with it just the way it was... the other clasp came and I tried it but I agree with your opinion. Thanks so much for the feedback.


The sumo is a great watch just the way it is. Enjoy it and wear it in good health!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

The SUMO clasp is horrendous, the MM300 clasp isn't great but it's a much better option than the SUMO clasp. The MM300 clasp itself isn't worth north of $100 at all, but money aside it's a much better option than the stock SUMO clasp.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Work - Midnight..... Not mid day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Change of pace: MM300 to work today....


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the highlights about servicing span . Its indeed more of a workhorse than I thought....I searched back and someone in Germany paid 450$ for servicing+shipping inclusive, bet the person that paid more was because the cross threaded crown tube to fix+servicing fee. 

Actually you're also much more long term owners here than I thought. On french forum I post on sometimes, its basically 3 years ownership experience reports, gets flipped alot. 

For the clasp, it does feel a bit rustic and rattly towards a pelagos one or new seamaster style (never handled a glidelock one) but, you can adjust it while on your wrist and extends more than the latter ones. I never found a good fit with the Pelagos. On spring mode it was too tight, springs being useful in dive mode only and not in desk diving one. On the other setting, well the 3 increments where the same as holes in some buckles that give you 3 positions. Seemed to sit between loose and tight fit all the time...
The MM is an easier animal. Strap it, too tight ? just release the extension, click until it feels comfy and walk away.

I'm satisfied but the old Omega demon strikes back, the 300MC appeals me so does the sub but....the case finish, bezel action, lume outclass them in my book and the mm300 I have right one settled down close to +0s/day...whats not to love...I dont really know, crazy hobby this watch collecting.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

At the sunset.


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

Father and Son....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Trying on a "new" nato on the MM300.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Bender.Folder said:


>


Cool looking strap.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I was happy that they didn't. I had a Rolex serviced by an RSC in ~1998 and they took a rare 1958 Everest (5505) that had minor surface scratches on it and overpolished it, replaced the beautiful original contoured crystal with a modern slab sided, flat topped version and the perfect crown (the original lined up perfectly so that the crown was vertical relative to the case of the watch when viewed head) without my asking for it/discussing it with me. FWIW, $600 CDN, including shipping, seemed quite inexpensive to me considering it went from Canada back to Seiko Japan for the work. Rolex and Omega Service Centres charge at least 50% more to do the work in Canada. You're probably right about the crown tube, but my understanding is that if the tube needs to be replaced, the whole case must be replaced (at least on the early ones, not sure if that applies to the more recent SBDX001/17 or not), so I'm not sure what they did as the crown and case are definitely the same parts that I sent them. Disassembly and cleaning did the trick, I guess.



Bender.Folder said:


> Thanks ! 600$ for servicing wow... expected seiko to charge less. Guess the cross threaded crown tube was expensive to refinish. Surprising they dont refinish the case and bracelet as Omega or Rolex does included in the price.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

In June in this year my Marinemaster was going from Seiko Germany to Seiko Japan for service. Price was 450€.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

Darwin said:


> I was happy that they didn't. I had a Rolex serviced by an RSC in ~1998 and they took a rare 1958 Everest (5505) that had minor surface scratches on it and overpolished it, replaced the beautiful original contoured crystal with a modern slab sided, flat topped version and the perfect crown (the original lined up perfectly so that the crown was vertical relative to the case of the watch when viewed head) without my asking for it/discussing it with me. FWIW, $600 CDN, including shipping, seemed quite inexpensive to me considering it went from Canada back to Seiko Japan for the work. Rolex and Omega Service Centres charge at least 50% more to do the work in Canada. You're probably right about the crown tube, but my understanding is that if the tube needs to be replaced, the whole case must be replaced (at least on the early ones, not sure if that applies to the more recent SBDX001/17 or not), so I'm not sure what they did as the crown and case are definitely the same parts that I sent them. Disassembly and cleaning did the trick, I guess.


Darwin, 
Your Rolex story is just sickening!

The first time I had my Omega serviced it came back 'like new' and I was very happy at the time.

The next time it went in for service, due to flooding, it had many, many more 'life experiences' attached to it and I was happy that only the mechanicals were addressed, leaving the hard won scars in-tact.

With regard to the MM300 and servicing. 
At the time my Omega went down it was my one and only daily wear/dive watch. So, I was a bit stressed about how long it would take to get it operational again as I was about to leave on a dive trip. 
Fortunately, for me, $525.00 and two weeks later I was headed for the ocean with my watch on my wrist.

Back to the MM300......

I was initially concerned about turnaround time and the fact that it has to go to Japan for repair.

I've read some horror stories about sending it to new jersey and letting them send it to Japan. From what I've come to understand is that it may be best to deal with Japan directly oneself. 
In the end, I decided that I could deal with the stop loss of the MM, if that were to occur, since I now have the PO and one other diver for a total of three.

If I were to have only one dive watch I wouldn't be comfortable with the time it takes to service the MM. But, I am also very hard on these watches and my sense is that I will inadvertently force a premature servicing at some point, most likely the result of my relationship with water.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lxxrr (Jul 25, 2013)

Personally I junk my bezel kind of looks like crap. It's filled with scratches and the top coat has "oil slick" type rainbows (from a faded topcoat?). Looks much cheaper in the flesh than ceramic and far more delicate. I plan on replacing it as soon as I can afford to.


----------



## Jbem (Dec 2, 2010)

At the park today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Takes straps like a speedmaster and planet ocean 2500 black ! almost any combo works !

always amazed at the clarity of your pics Chris'.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

rashshane said:


> Omg for so so long I've been wanting to get this bad boy. I know I will like the styling and it looks great. But I just can't get past the fact that at its price point it doesn't come with sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. The hardlex crystal is ok with me but this bad boy deserves a ceramic bezel from all the stories I've heard about the bezel scratching. Best part is the bezel is not a separate piece with an insert. So other makers cannot develop a ceramic insert for it. That is really holding me back from making this big buy.
> 
> Plus my country doesn't have an AD where I could try it out. Not being able to try a watch of this price before buying makes me slightly wary


In terms of size and how it might look on your wrist, the MM is basically a grownup SKX. All you need to do is take an SKX and stick a small thinnish coin or several layers of duct tape to simulate 1.5mm extra height and there you will have it. In terms of the bracelet, you will just have to accept it is wearable but not the best in class, in fact nowhere near. In terms of the watch head itself, I guarantee you will not be disappointed. In terms of potential future bezel scratches, sorry can't help you there.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

peppercorn said:


> ......that shiny bezel.
> 
> I can only guess what it might be finished with but I can say that years ago, when I was into building street rods, we used lacquer instead of the newer acrylic enamels or imron paint when we wanted a show car, 'wet nail polish' finish.
> Lacquer just took a shine like nothing else, temperamental, very much so, but man would it shine.
> ...


With due respect to your experience, I dont think it's lacquer. I don't know if the SBDX001 bezel was made differently to my SBDX017, but I believe it to be black nickel chrome plating which can give that smoky glass effect in different shades depending on the exact chemical composition and additives. Good black chrome plating is very thin (thousanths of an inch) compared to paint. The bezel markings appear to be the original stainless steel underneath and has a fine machined texture at a shallow depth below the black surface, meaning it was probably masked before the plating process or very finely etched in later. Try looking at it through a loupe and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

With all due respect, please read back again. He never said that the bezel has or is refinished with lacquer. He was just comparing the lacquer finish and shinning properties when he was working on show prepared street rods and how it can absorb scratches. 

Cheers !

G.











obomomomo said:


> With due respect to your experience, I dont think it's lacquer. I don't know if the SBDX001 bezel was made differently to my SBDX017, but I believe it to be black nickel chrome plating which can give that smoky glass effect in different shades depending on the exact chemical composition and additives. Good black chrome plating is very thin (thousanths of an inch) compared to paint. The bezel markings appear to be the original stainless steel underneath and has a fine machined texture at a shallow depth below the black surface, meaning it was probably masked before the plating process or very finely etched in later. Try looking at it through a loupe and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

goyoneuff said:


> With all due respect, please read back again. He never said that the bezel has or is refinished with lacquer. He was just comparing the lacquer finish and shinning properties when he was working on show prepared street rods and how it can absorb scratches.
> 
> Cheers !
> 
> G.


You're absolutely correct, my apologies to *peppercorn*. Whatever it is, it seems unique to the MM and I've not seen another bezel like it. I only wish Seiko had made it an insert instead of as an integral part of the actual bezel. It would be a lot cheaper to replace!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

brawijaya80 said:


> View attachment 9130834
> 
> 
> Father and Son....


I wish the mm300 had a flat back like it's dad. Why does it need the bump?


----------



## drunkontea (May 25, 2008)

2008 production MM300, +2sec per day
.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

drunkontea said:


> 2008 production MM300, +2sec per day
> .
> View attachment 9156802


That's excellent! 
Just curious, what is its 'time on wrist' and service history over that time span?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunkontea (May 25, 2008)

I've actually only had it for one week. Bought from a Japan seller with an unknown service history. I won't be servicing it any time soon until accuracy deviates but might water pressure check it.



peppercorn said:


> That's excellent!
> Just curious, what is its 'time on wrist' and service history over that time span?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Amazing Chris!! Good job 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks batman1345
1 more on nato


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Flying home today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Grant Whit said:


> It seems that brown rubber is great choice.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-K535 發送


Looks 100% better than the little colour patch on the web site, I have the black on pre order, may have to order the brown too.


----------



## k1ckstand (May 14, 2015)

k1ckstand said:


> Was playing around the micro adjustment on the clasp yesterday and now I have a broken spring bar (pin?). I thought something was wrong when it slid out of the clasp with almost no resistance. I swapped it with the bar on the other end of the clasp to confirm it's defective.
> 
> I found this thread with a similar problem: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...g-bars-1021451.html#/topics/1021451?_k=hola0q
> 
> Anyone know where I can order the correct part? Any help would be appreciated.


Update:

After taking the excellent advice of a couple forum members, particularly banderor, I called Seiko USA and order what I thought was the correct pin. The invoice I received had sbdx017 "clasp pin" as the description.

I received the pin from Seiko and it's the wrong part. It looks like they just sent generic 18mm spring bars and not the proper shoulderless ones. The ones they sent are too long and too thick to fit through the last bracelet link. They won't refund my purchase because it's showing as the correct part in their system(??). My only option was to send the whole watch in and have them look at it. I don't want to send them my perfectly functioning watch for a $2 pin so I refused. I disputed the charge on my credit card and won. Guess I'll be wearing my mm300 on rubber until I can source a one from a jewelry store.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

k1ckstand said:


> Update: Guess I'll be wearing my mm300 on rubber until I can source a one from a jewelry store.


PM sent.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm really digging that brown CB rubber. It would make for a nice alternative from the countless black straps I currently own.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

How comfortable is the Crafter Blue rubber strap compared with the stock rubber?

I don't really find the stock rubber to be very comfortable, unfortunately. It's a bit stiff and doesn't conform to my wrist well, so I am looking into the CB as an alternative.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Zama said:


> How comfortable is the Crafter Blue rubber strap compared with the stock rubber?
> 
> I don't really find the stock rubber to be very comfortable, unfortunately. It's a bit stiff and doesn't conform to my wrist well, so I am looking into the CB as an alternative.


If it's the same type of rubber as the one for the Sumo it will be extremely comfortable. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)

Have a nice weekend.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> If it's the same type of rubber as the one for the Sumo it will be extremely comfortable. Absolutely love it.


I totally agree, I'd say it's almost as comfortable as my Isofranes.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Woke up deciding to wear this one such a great week end companion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Wish my mobile camera was better


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Just preordered the new crafter blue strap in brown. 

Going to take a good amount of patience though. First they need to get off of pre-order (should be next month) and then they shipping was quoted at 10-18 days.

Hope it's worth it in the end.

Have a gray leather NATO coming in in the meantime to hold me over.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

boemher said:


> Wish my mobile camera was better


In your pic it looks like your MM300 is in outer space. I like it!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

banderor said:


> In your pic it looks like your MM300 is in outer space. I like it!


Thanks! It was getting dark outside and I had the light off in the room it wasnt that dark but my phone couldnt capture the low level ambient light. The MM300 really comes to life in low light conditions.


----------



## st40 (Aug 12, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> rashshane said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are putting up a mean argument. I find myself unconsciously looking for mm300 best prices online. aha...
> ...


Thanks for the references to Higuchi! After having a Shogun for a year, it convinced me to move onto the Marinemaster. The watch is now being shipped...looking forward to seeing one in person!

One other thing I saw on eBay was Zagg shields that someone has cut to fit the bezel and crystal. Has anyone tried those? Is it worth it to try to protect the bezel, much like the screen of a cell phone? Or does the diashield on the bezel do a good job helping to prevent scratches? Thanks!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

No did shield on the bezel.
Its referred to as a scratch magnet but in reality its more of a fine hairline magnet.
Ive been wearing mine almost daily for the last year and its acquires three fine hairlines that can been seen top close in hard light but they are un noticeable to the casual eye.
IMO the bezel is a lot tougher than its given credit for and no where near as scratchable as some people claim.
The bracelet and clasp however do scratch easily and I'm guessing the diashieled is an improvement.,,,, i however prefer mine on seiko boiled rubber


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

I banged it with full arm swing on a kitchen table out of steel, on the corners edge of course, wouldnt have been fun otherwise...Hardlex survived this with no dents or scratches. The bezel had something like a dent on it but it wiped off and its still looking good. Maybe micro scratches under some lights but no, cant see anything. Its indeed more robust overall than what people think. Its meant to dive after all.


----------



## st40 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bender.Folder said:


> I banged it with full arm swing on a kitchen table out of steel, on the corners edge of course, wouldnt have been fun otherwise...Hardlex survived this with no dents or scratches. The bezel had something like a dent on it but it wiped off and its still looking good. Maybe micro scratches under some lights but no, cant see anything. Its indeed more robust overall than what people think. Its meant to dive after all.





matthew P said:


> No did shield on the bezel.
> Its referred to as a scratch magnet but in reality its more of a fine hairline magnet.
> Ive been wearing mine almost daily for the last year and its acquires three fine hairlines that can been seen top close in hard light but they are un noticeable to the casual eye.
> IMO the bezel is a lot tougher than its given credit for and no where near as scratchable as some people claim.
> The bracelet and clasp however do scratch easily and I'm guessing the diashieled is an improvement.,,,, i however prefer mine on seiko boiled rubber


 Thanks, that's great to hear that the watch is tough! If I'm remembering correctly, I think I read that the clasp of the bracelet is actually made of titanium? Is that the case, or is it actually stainless steel?


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

It is titanium..and it does scratch easily..at least on my 001.


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Only the ratcheting clasp is titanium, as far as I know. It does scratch pretty easily, though. Doesn't bother me at all - tool watch.



Kwest500 said:


> It is titanium..and it does scratch easily..at least on my 001.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

The clasp is titanium and despite diashield or whatever they put on it, it scratches easily. Only part you see scratches on mine worn almost daily.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today rain .. MM test :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

matthew P said:


> No did shield on the bezel.
> Its referred to as a scratch magnet but in reality its more of a fine hairline magnet.
> Ive been wearing mine almost daily for the last year and its acquires three fine hairlines that can been seen top close in hard light but they are un noticeable to the casual eye.
> IMO the bezel is a lot tougher than its given credit for and no where near as scratchable as some people claim.
> The bracelet and clasp however do scratch easily and I'm guessing the diashieled is an improvement.,,,, i however prefer mine on seiko boiled rubber


I 100% agree with all of this, the bezel and crystal have stood up better than the case, clasp or bracelet for my watch.
I read somewhere on the forums that some now consider the bezel to be almost dlc like in its dark area.

Saying that my SKX007 bezel insert is also in great shape considering its use and my SBBN015 and 013 inserts are untouched.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

very tempted to accept a nice deal to trade+cash against a seamaster 300 Master co axial . Been lurking for this one and almost purchased it 5 times but it never happened..Would you do it ? Specially when the MM is about 0,5s variance a day, has a date and killer lume...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I wouldn't buy based on accuracy as it can be hit or miss, I also wouldn't buy it for anyone else to appreciate it other than myself.

But I think you should buy it so you can see it for yourself and spend some wrist time with it, it still surprises me after 18 months.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Think you read it reverse way. Im on the fence to trade my MM300 +cash against this Omega 300MC. 

Was just stating that after reading its cheap, rattly, scratch magnet, ohmygo nooes the hardlex is so fragile...and its so unaccurate...It survived bangs on both crystal and bezel with micro scratches on the latter, keeps time within second per day and looks damn fine. Just me wondering why I'd flip this beauty...


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

I wouldn't flip it, but that's just me... Mine's 13 years old. Not babied. First and (as far as I can tell) only service by Seiko Japan in 2014 and no polishing done (other than the hardlex). Bezel is scratched to hell and the case is covered in fine scratches as well. Still the most gorgeous watch I own. That said, I do own a Watchco SM300, so there's not much incentive for me to make that kind of a trade!



Bender.Folder said:


> Think you read it reverse way. Im on the fence to trade my MM300 +cash against this Omega 300MC.
> 
> Was just stating that after reading its cheap, rattly, scratch magnet, ohmygo nooes the hardlex is so fragile...and its so unaccurate...It survived bangs on both crystal and bezel with micro scratches on the latter, keeps time within second per day and looks damn fine. Just me wondering why I'd flip this beauty...


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Hehe . I made the reverse way from Omega to Seiko and started to value specs and what the watches have to offer in their own brand name aside. Plus such testifies that its still going strong after over a decade without much servicing hassle convinces me to keep aswell. The Omega has some advanced tech but its pricier to service even for me living in Switzerland. Watches dilema, so nice to have such useless problems..


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Like they say here... been there, done that. Ask me who stay ?










The SMP I had was/is a great piece on its own right... but the MM300 stayed. Now, try that for yourself, then you can make a decision. Easy to flip either. I see you are fully aware of the costs to maintain Mr. Daniels invention ...;-)


Bender.Folder said:


> very tempted to accept a nice deal to trade+cash against a seamaster 300 Master co axial . Been lurking for this one and almost purchased it 5 times but it never happened..Would you do it ? Specially when the MM is about 0,5s variance a day, has a date and killer lume...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Bender.Folder said:


> very tempted to accept a nice deal to trade+cash against a seamaster 300 Master co axial . Been lurking for this one and almost purchased it 5 times but it never happened..Would you do it ? Specially when the MM is about 0,5s variance a day, has a date and killer lume...


I wouldn't do it..... you can sell the MM300 anytime you want and get a decent return. 
Buy the Omega and own them both for three months before you decide which one you want to keep.

IMO an MM300 with those sort of accuracy spec's will be very hard to repurchase - and as someone who has bought, sold and reBought an MM300 id be loath to trade it away if you didn't absolutely have to.
Mine runs about +5 and its the only thing Id like to change about the watch being that its my current daily wearer.


----------



## drunkontea (May 25, 2008)

That looks like a very nice oyster bracelet. Where did you get it from?



goyoneuff said:


> Like they say here... been there, done that. Ask me who stay ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## st40 (Aug 12, 2016)

Bender.Folder said:


> The clasp is titanium and despite diashield or whatever they put on it, it scratches easily. Only part you see scratches on mine worn almost daily.





boemher said:


> matthew P said:
> 
> 
> > No did shield on the bezel.
> ...


Thanks...I also saw that they sell a Zagg shield for the clasp, and perhaps that makes more sense to try to protect than the bezel. I guess that's where it would be bumped on a desk and really prone to scratches.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Anyone know when seiko might bring out the next mm300, how often do they update the models as im not in a rush atm do you think they will improve it much more.

regards
rob


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Its been updated last year, transition to sbdx017. The bracelet on newer ones is different, upgraded lumibrite with more longlasting shine, mems escapment parts.


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Ok thanks
but i was wondering if they update on a 12 month or 2 year cycle


----------



## buickrob (Apr 13, 2011)

65rob said:


> Ok thanks
> but i was wondering if they update on a 12 month or 2 year cycle


Right around every 14-15 years so far. So, it might be awhile


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)

Should I keep this outstanding time piece? It's a SBDX001 that has not been serviced. It's running about -7 sec a day.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Just a seiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Took the MM for a dip this morning.. love the colour of sunrise on it.. b-)









A few comments:
- First time taking the MM under water, it felt absolutely at home, it's a real diver for sure.
- Incredible legibility in water, I've worn a turtle, SKX009 and a G-shock in water for the past month, the MM wins outright for underwater clearness.
- I've used the MM in office situations before and hated it.. turns out the problem is the user, not the tool.. o|

Brilliant watch this! :-!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DummySmacks (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kisifer (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Anyone looking for a classic style strap for you MM? Just picked this 20mm tire tread up from uncleseiko. This is by far my favorite MM300 strap. Also comes in 22mm for all you turtle heads.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

New slate grey leather nato in today. Matches the MM300s character perfectly and is extremely comfortable!


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Few shots of the MM300 while at the zoo. African Savannah and the nocturnal house.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

I feel like there just aren't enough pics of this watch on an anonymous hairy arm in this thread:


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Man this thread is seriously weakening my resistance...


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Incredible photos. Especially the 2nd one.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

new2watchuseek said:


> Incredible photos. Especially the 2nd one.


100% agree!

Best regards
Andi


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

new2watchuseek said:


> Incredible photos. Especially the 2nd one.





AndiH71 said:


> 100% agree!
> 
> Best regards
> Andi


Thanks guys, these shots were taken in Ikea while waiting for my wife; not a bad place for photography, lol.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

The MM300 next to the Avon river, Christchurch NZ.


----------



## ganson (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

Water and Marinemaster


----------



## GermanyMatt (Aug 5, 2013)

Man, what's up with SBDX017 prices?? I see shoppinginjapan's website is asking nearly $2500. Boy am I glad I picked up a very gently used one for $1600 earlier this year.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

GermanyMatt said:


> Man, what's up with SBDX017 prices?? I see shoppinginjapan's website is asking nearly $2500. Boy am I glad I picked up a very gently used one for $1600 earlier this year.


It's very dependent on exchange rates.


----------



## angtfuz (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I didn't realize how well the MM matched the color scheme of my scooter. Another feather in its hat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

First picture to share of my new (in July) MM300. I've been straightening out a clasp issue (pun intended), so the watch has been stored in a watch box for over a month. The problem was the clasp pin was not fully seating. I wore it like that for a whole day before I noticed it. Scary!

After sourcing a package of a half a dozen OEM clasp pins from Japan, that turned out to be the wrong item (they had shoulders on them, and were too thick), today I noticed that the clasp pin for my 7S26 Monster is the same size as the clasp pin the MM300 bracelet uses. So I swapped that pin out, but the problem of it not seating properly remained.

I realized that the clasp itself was actually spread too wide, so I taped the sides of the clasp with duct tape and then bent it with pliers (!). It bent into the proper position much more easily than I thought it would, only a little pressure was required. An aside: the $200 Seiko Monster has a clasp that seems to be made out of a higher grade of steel than the MM300 clasp.

Now the original clasp pin is seating perfectly, so I can wear my watch on the bracelet without fear of the bracelet failing and the watch falling off my wrist onto concrete or some similar disaster.

It's amazing that these sorts of issues come up with a brand new $2,000 watch, but it's nothing new to me, and all part of the "special fun" of being a Seiko fan. I've read about similar issues with Swiss brand watches that sell for twice as much as the MM300, some issues regarding the $4,000 Tudor Black Bay on bracelet come to mind.

Finally able to enjoy this gorgeous watch on bracelet!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

banderor said:


> First picture to share of my new (in July) MM300. I've been straightening out a clasp issue (pun intended), so the watch has been stored in a watch box for over a month. The problem was the clasp pin was not fully seating. I wore it like that for a whole day before I noticed it. Scary!
> 
> After sourcing a package of a half a dozen OEM clasp pins from Japan, that turned out to be the wrong item (they had shoulders on them, and were too thick), today I noticed that the clasp pin for my 7S26 Monster is the same size as the clasp pin the MM300 bracelet uses. So I swapped that pin out, but the problem of it not seating properly remained.
> 
> ...


With regard to the grade of steel used in the clasp - it is my understanding that the MM300 claps is titanium


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Zama said:


> With regard to the grade of steel used in the clasp - it is my understanding that the MM300 claps is titanium


Yes, it's made of titanium not steel, my mistake. Point is the sidewalls where the clasp pin seats bend surprisingly easily. Anyone know -- did the original release of the SBDX001 in the early 2000s have a stainless steel clasp?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

ganson said:


>


Looks booootiful on the isofrane!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Chris ... no words... respect my friend... !!!

Have a nice day from Greece!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

batman1345 said:


> Chris ... no words... respect my friend... !!!
> 
> Have a nice day from Greece!


Thanks bro!
If anyone is interested, my Instagram ID is chriscentro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


[email protected] that's a great picture

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Nice shot! Don't get to see that side very often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> Thanks bro!
> If anyone is interested, my Instagram ID is chriscentro


Oh ya. Followed!

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Photo at Lake Pukaki on the way to Aoraki/Mt. Cook, NZ.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Wildmans85 said:


> Photo at Lake Pukaki on the way to Aoraki/Mt. Cook, NZ.


Great shots, I went there in November last year, absolutely stunning place


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> Great shots, I went there in November last year, absolutely stunning place


Thanks. Yeah it's been amazing, and still have the best part of a week more driving around.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

A different look that I suspect will be short lived. Watch is overwhelming the strap IMO although it looks better in the photo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Looks good to me. Most Seiko divers look right at home on vintage/distressed canvas imo.


----------



## NegNoodles (Jun 22, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Ok WOW, this is just a piece of art. Your photography skills are amazing


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Grant Whit said:


> Finally the Crafter Blue strap reached today.


That looks really good, tempted to pick one up as well. How's the strap? What's the quality/softness like?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow that looks awesome. If it's anything like the CB strap I have for my Sumo, I'm sure you will love it!

Thanks to a generous local member, I was able to try out the Seiko MM300 and compare it against my modded Sumo (flat 6.5" wrist):







While the Sumo is an awesome value, there really is something special about the MM300.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

NegNoodles said:


> Ok WOW, this is just a piece of art. Your photography skills are amazing


Thanks bro, more at my Instagram "chriscentro" if you're interested.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Ready for the weekend !


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Soon...very soon. I sold my Oris Aquis Titan so I could be the owner of a MM300 again. Can't wait.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I got a chance to review Curved End Rubber Strap for MM300 by Crafter Blue, awesome strap!

Crafter Blue Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko MarineMaster 300 Review | Lug2Lug

Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko MarineMaster 300m by muchacho86, on Flickr

Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko MarineMaster 300m by muchacho86, on Flickr

Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko MarineMaster 300m by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Excellent review and pics muchacho, thanks for sharing !


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

muchacho_ said:


> I got a chance to review Curved End Rubber Strap for MM300 by Crafter Blue, awesome strap!
> 
> Crafter Blue Curved End Rubber Strap for Seiko MarineMaster 300 Review | Lug2Lug
> 
> ...


Fantastic review and photos, mine is on it's way and it looks perfect!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> I got a chance to review Curved End Rubber Strap for MM300 by Crafter Blue, awesome strap!


Any experience with the borealis isofrane straps and how it compares with crafter blue? The CB is 2x the $ of the Borealis and that one has had a lot of positive press. So just wondering if you had an opinion. Obviously only CB makes one custom fit the mm300. But their universal fit is the one i was thinking of.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Any experience with the borealis isofrane straps and how it compares with crafter blue? The CB is 2x the $ of the Borealis and that one has had a lot of positive press. So just wondering if you had an opinion. Obviously only CB makes one custom fit the mm300. But their universal fit is the one i was thinking of.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I haven't tried Borealis Isofrane but I've got Obris Morgan, Deep Blue, and an original Isofrane. I would put Crafter Blue straps somewhere between Deep Blue and Isofrane. It's definitely better than Obris Morgan, perhaps better or on par with Deep Blue. Really depends on your needs.


----------



## phrede (Nov 14, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Seeing that picture really makes me miss my mm300!!!

- via iPhone


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes, you can buy the rest back later (if you still want them).


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D


I sold a Turtle, among other things, for the MM300. Dooooo eeeeettttt.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I sold a Ti Samurai, an Oris Aquis, a couple vintage Bulova's, and a few other odds and ends to fund my MM300. Go for it!


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


You won't miss the Blumo or the Citizen once you have the MM300, you could always re-buy the Turtle. Do it if it puts you over the edge towards a MM300. It's really a great tool watch.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MarkND said:


> I sold a Ti Samurai, an Oris Aquis, a couple vintage Bulova's, and a few other odds and ends to fund my MM300. Go for it!


Sold my Aquis Titan for the same reason.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ChristopherChia said:


>


I'm going to say this is the nicest photo I have ever seen of possibly any watch, and certainly the MM300. Your photography skills are really impressive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Thanks for the compliment!


5661nicholas said:


> I'm going to say this is the nicest photo I have ever seen of possibly any watch, and certainly the MM300. Your photography skills are really impressive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Yes, please do it asap.

MM300 is the king amongst them.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Haha thanks for the support. It looks like if I'm patient I should be able to get a used MM300 for around $1500. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

beautiful day ... i love to chill out in front of Marina ... !!!!!


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

On the new Crafter Blue CB03.


----------



## cuchulain (Jun 5, 2014)

Going back to my roots with the stock rubber:


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

biogon said:


> On the new Crafter Blue
> 
> Nice shot biogon
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


And so it begins.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Nothing to see here folks...it's just a Seiko...


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I'd keep the turtle and get rid of the rest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Hmm I'm scheming to sell off all my watches, a blumo, citizen prime and turtle to fund a MM300... Think I should do it ?? : D
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I would keep the turtle and get rid of the rest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

well gentlemen, Ive gone and done it again.
Flipped my MM300 and Darth tuna to chase a grail in a trade...... I won't be subjecting you all to any more photographs of this fine watch on cheap seiko rubber.










I already miss that fine handset so I'm not promising that I won't be back with more pictures one day, but for a while at least I will go back to lurker status, and I will no doubt keep admiring your fine photography of the magnificent MM300

















I will find better rubber soon but this leather will have to do in the mean time - I prefer my divers on black straps and the skx rubber dosnt sit right.

cheers


----------



## robato (Nov 5, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Ready for the weekend !


Bracelet looks really nice, is this yobokies bracelet? Is it heavier than original bracelet?


----------



## nobbylon (Oct 17, 2012)

I've enjoyed mine but I bought a deep sea so it's time to leave the club. It's in the classifieds.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

matthew P said:


> well gentlemen, Ive gone and done it again.
> Flipped my MM300 and Darth tuna to chase a grail in a trade...... I won't be subjecting you all to any more photographs of this fine watch on cheap seiko rubber.
> 
> 
> ...


Well done Matt, I know you have been eyeballing that one for quite some time. Congratulations and enjoy your new SD!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

matthew P said:


> well gentlemen, Ive gone and done it again.
> Flipped my MM300 and Darth tuna to chase a grail in a trade...... I won't be subjecting you all to any more photographs of this fine watch on cheap seiko rubber.
> 
> I already miss that fine handset so I'm not promising that I won't be back with more pictures one day, but for a while at least I will go back to lurker status, and I will no doubt keep admiring your fine photography of the magnificent MM300
> ...


Very very nice Matthew!!! First Spring Drive? I miss having one dearly...


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

A relax morning


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Ishaked (Mar 8, 2011)

sbdx012


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

Ishaked said:


> sbdx012
> View attachment 9450802


Those gold hands and markers really make the MM more beautiful

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

I just mounted a super soft silicon strap that I first encountered on the new baby tunas, it's got the thick buckle and awesome metal keeper. It's 22mm but it was very easy to install and you can see in pics that there's no noticble "squish" on the sides.

This is the strap the MM300 should have come with!

I got it from Seiko USA service center, about $43 with shipping. Odered on monday, got it on friday.
Item # R02F011J9


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skody (Oct 4, 2013)

gaizka said:


> I just mounted a super soft silicon strap that I first encountered on the new baby tunas, it's got the thick buckle and awesome metal keeper. It's 22mm but it was very easy to install and you can see in pics that there's no noticble "squish" on the sides.
> 
> This is the strap the MM300 should have come with!
> 
> ...


Looks great on the 22mm, one of my gripes about the mm300

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

matthew P said:


> well gentlemen, Ive gone and done it again.
> Flipped my MM300 and Darth tuna to chase a grail in a trade...... I won't be subjecting you all to any more photographs of this fine watch on cheap seiko rubber.
> 
> 
> ...


That is definitely flip worthy.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats Matthew, that's about the only watch I'd give up my MM300 for too. Looks killer on that strap !


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

BDC said:


> Very very nice Matthew!!! First Spring Drive? I miss having one dearly...


yep, first Spring Drive.
Cant argue with the Quartz like accuracy nor the comfort on wrist.
Power reserve and 72 hour reserve may prove helpful if it gets off my wrist but for the moment its great.



gaizka said:


> I just mounted a super soft silicon strap that I first encountered on the new baby tunas, it's got the thick buckle and awesome metal keeper. It's 22mm but it was very easy to install and you can see in pics that there's no noticble "squish" on the sides.
> 
> This is the strap the MM300 should have come with!
> 
> ...


Lint magnet? ....... compared to the old style tuna rubber?
I love the look of the Tuna strap on the MM300 - agree its well worth squeezing into the 22mm lugs.
I will be looking at one of those myself for the 029.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

matthew P said:


> Lint magnet? ....... compared to the old style tuna rubber?
> I love the look of the Tuna strap on the MM300 - agree its well worth squeezing into the 22mm lugs.
> I will be looking at one of those myself for the 029.


Nope, not at all. 
Its so comfortable too, I forgot I changed it but every so often I catch a glimpse of that buckle and wow does it bring the whole watch up another level.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

gaizka said:


> Nope, not at all.
> Its so comfortable too, I forgot I changed it but every so often I catch a glimpse of that buckle and wow does it bring the whole watch up another level.


I don't think I have seen them for sale yet. So I guess that means I have no choice but to buy an SBBN033 to get the strap...:-d


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

matthew P said:


> well gentlemen, Ive gone and done it again.
> Flipped my MM300 and Darth tuna to chase a grail in a trade...... I won't be subjecting you all to any more photographs of this fine watch on cheap seiko rubber.
> 
> I already miss that fine handset so I'm not promising that I won't be back with more pictures one day, but for a while at least I will go back to lurker status, and I will no doubt keep admiring your fine photography of the magnificent MM300
> ...


~~~~Congrats!, I came close to buying a used 029/031 earlier this year but settled on getting my spring drive fix via the SBDB009-








although the SBGA doesn't look exactly like a Rolex Sub, there's no denying Seiko took more than one styling cue from the iconic Swiss Submariner, and because I already had one









&, (believe it or not= I'm also really frugal at heart to boot...it made the decision to go with the spring drive tuna (vs. an SBGA) that much easier

All that said, the SBGA029 is a gorgeous watch and an envy in any collection

I hope you get to wear yours for many years in good health!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~~Congrats!, I came close to buying a used 029/031 earlier this year but settled on getting my spring drive fix via the SBDB009-
> although the SBGA doesn't look exactly like a Rolex Sub, there's no denying Seiko took more than one styling cue from the iconic Swiss Submariner,
> All that said, the SBGA029 is a gorgeous watch and an envy in any collection
> I hope you get to wear yours for many years in good health!


Thanks, I hope to get many years of daily wear out of it - I blew up my dive collection to trade for this one piece so i will be pretty lost if Im not happy with this one.
You are right. No one is going to mistake the Spring Tuna for a submariner.

Im guessing now that I've completed the circle and mounted my 029 on SKX seiko rubber people won't be mistaking it for a Rolex either.









I got brave last night (after a beer ) and trimmed a little rubber of the SKX strap to stop the longer lugs from getting hung up.
It sits flat now and the rubber works better for the heat of summer ( or heat of fall in Los Angeles..... damm Santa Anna winds) .

Loving those MM300's on the new Darth rubber, that vintage inspired buckle suits IMO.

Now no more thread jacking for me..... Chris - how about some more of your purchase inspiring photography?


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

First snow diver in the world :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Darwin (Jan 28, 2012)

Please don't stop posting pics of this watch... Your pics of your MM300 were epic; you're a member here for life and that 029 is welcome ANYTIME!

Congrats on the 029, this is a move that I have considered making myself a number of times. You may have just put me over the edge!



matthew P said:


> Thanks, I hope to get many years of daily wear out of it - I blew up my dive collection to trade for this one piece so i will be pretty lost if Im not happy with this one.
> You are right. No one is going to mistake the Spring Tuna for a submariner.
> 
> Im guessing now that I've completed the circle and mounted my 029 on SKX seiko rubber people won't be mistaking it for a Rolex either.
> ...


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

B&W


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

Need some help, apologies if I'm not posting in the right spot...

I own a Seiko MM300 SBDX017 that has the DiaShield coating. I recently scratched the side of the case (on the polished portion) so I lightly rubbed a cape cod polish cloth on the scratches and it seems to have helped. But I'm wondering if it harmed/removed some of the DiaShield coating. I called Seiko USA repair center but the rep didn't seem to know much about DiaShield specifics, which isn't a big deal but I figured I would ask. Does anyone know how DiaShield works and if it's like a layer of paint on the watch that can be rubbed off? Any info would help as I haven't seen a lot of talk about this subject specifically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

SBDX017(for sale btw) vs SBDX001


----------



## Zhenya (Jan 6, 2012)

For me this is a notoriously difficult watch to photograph. You nailed it - thanks for sharing.


MDT IT said:


> First snow diver in the world :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> 
> View attachment 9463938


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

My favorite weekend watch.


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dex_Ter said:


> SBDX017(for sale btw) vs SBDX001


Hi Dexter.... or should I say OP. - great thread.

his is the first time I've physically seen an 001 and an 017 in the same shot.
Ive heard the 017 is slightly darker due to ida-shield?
Ive heard that the lume on the 017 is slightly greener in tinge.
Ive heard that the lume on 017 glows brighter ( perhaps contributing to the green tinge during times when you wouldn't expect to see lume)

To my eye in your shot the watch and bracelets look the same color and the lume looks identical.
based on this picture there is no visual difference except for the prospex crown?
would you agree ? and if not care to post some more shots of both watches in different lighting, maybe a less green back ground? even lighting on both watches?

For no other reason that I've always wondered about a side by side comparison.

cheers.

and because I feel a good post includes a new photo, here's the Seiko I flipped my much loved MM300 for


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

fishtank said:


>


Lack of red tipped second hand..... Like.
I assume this is the original re-issue LE?


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Lack of red tipped second hand..... Like.
> I assume this is the original re-issue LE?


Yes. Year 2000. This one has gone through a lot. But remains very beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Hi Dexter.... or should I say OP. - great thread.
> 
> his is the first time I've physically seen an 001 and an 017 in the same shot.
> Ive heard the 017 is slightly darker due to ida-shield?
> ...


Hi Matthew,

Thank you for the kind words. Your questions came just in time before i ship out the SBDX017 to her new owner.
- Slightly darker due to Dia Shield.
Now that you mentioned it, i really do think that the SBDX017 bracelet look a tiny bit darker than the SBDX001. I took off the SBDX001 bracelet because i've switched to a vintage leather. Take a look at the pic:
















It's not that significant but it could also be due to the fact that my SBDX001 is 4 years older than the SBDX017.

When i brought both watches out from my watch box, the SBDX001 lume spots does look slightly creamier in color as compare to the SBDX017.
The lume in the SBDX017 is definately an upgrade as the shine is more "sharp" and "refined". Not sure if you understand what i mean but mayb this pic would help:









In my opinion and also based on the relatively short ownership period of the SBDX017, perhaps the biggest upgrade would be the "out of the box accuracy" 8L35. My SBDX001 came out of the box in 8s fast per day and since this is my daily watch for years, it has since "broken in" and running at about +3-5s per day. The SBDX017 however is at about +3s per day fast out of the box. But again i didn't wear it long enough to confirm if this is consistent but also based on what many MM300 owners have mentioned, it could be just pure luck and has nothing to do with the new MEMs part. Anyhow, i'd be happy to answer more question and contribute to the MM300 official thread but i won't be taking anymore pics since technically the SBDX017 does belong to her new owner now. Thank you and by the way, sharp looking GS Diver there!


----------



## MarcoM68 (Oct 2, 2016)

The Force will be with us. Always.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Dex_Ter said:


> Now that you mentioned it, i really do think that the SBDX017 bracelet look a tiny bit darker than the SBDX001.
> It's not that significant but it could also be due to the fact that my SBDX001 is 4 years older than the SBDX017.
> 
> When i brought both watches out from my watch box, the SBDX001 lume spots does look slightly creamier in color as compare to the SBDX017.
> ...


Thank you Dexter - great to finally be able to assess all the rumors and get an actual side by side by comparison.
Sounds like the Dished may indeed darken and the brighter lume may indeed tinge the lume greener - but it also sounds like these changes are minor and didn't really jump out at you at first so the visual impact is small / neglidgable. - except of the prospex branding on the crown.

Your accuracy results do seem to line up with my impression based on ownership of the 001 twice and what I've read from new owners. I wonder is anything changed in the manufacturing process re time spent regulating.

Congrats on your sale and thanks for the pictures - they back up your thoughts well.
Its also interesting to me the way the 001 looks so much smaller than the 017 when its mounted on leather and not propped up closer to the lens due to sitting on its bracelet - iPhone?

If and when I own a third MM300 ( i admit it, I'm hopeless ) I will be happy with either.
cheers


----------



## mbessinger12 (Mar 23, 2015)

I may have asked this here already but I wanted to ask again anyway as Seiko customer support has been no help so far...

Question related to DiaShield on the MM300...

I own a Seiko MM300 SBDX017 that has the DiaShield coating. I recently scratched the side of the case (on the polished portion) so I lightly rubbed a cape cod polish cloth on the scratches and it seems to have helped. But I'm wondering if it harmed/removed some of the DiaShield coating. I called Seiko USA repair center but the rep didn't seem to know much about DiaShield specifics, which isn't a big deal but I figured I would ask. Does anyone know how DiaShield works and if it's like a layer of paint on the watch that can be rubbed off? Any info would help as I haven't seen a lot of talk about this subject specifically. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

MarcoM68 said:


> The Force will be with us. Always.
> 
> View attachment 9530034


What model is THAT?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

CTMedic said:


> What model is THAT?!


SLA015 or SLA013


----------



## MarcoM68 (Oct 2, 2016)

burns78 said:


> CTMedic said:
> 
> 
> > What model is THAT?!
> ...


SLA015 from Germany


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

.....afraid not of nothing!:-d:-d:-d


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

Just got mine from Higuchi. Paired with a nasa's style velcro strap for now


----------



## Schnitzer7 (Feb 7, 2014)

fast08 said:


> Just got mine from Higuchi. Paired with a nasa's style velcro strap for now
> 
> View attachment 9560962


001 or 017? Higuchi have stock?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

017 - Instock in Higuchi



Schnitzer7 said:


> 001 or 017? Higuchi have stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Schnitzer7 said:


> 001 or 017? Higuchi have stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


~~~I have an idea Victory san (Katsu Higuchi) can get you whatever you want, from Seiko's catalog. The 001 would be out as a new watch, since it's out of production. I bought an SBDN from him a few months back. I've never received a watch from any vendor that packed and shipped with as much care as Higuchi. I highly recommend buying from him

FWIW, I have no affiliation with Higuchi, I'm strictly an extremely satisfied customer

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The man is wise who from time to time withdraws from the insanity of today's graceless living for somber contemplation of true and eternal values -Dr. William Esser


----------



## icex731 (Nov 8, 2013)

Wow...that looks perfect.


----------



## Pete-CA (Sep 29, 2016)

Hi, New forum member here. Been along time lurker and first time poster. I have been wearing a Shogun watch for a couple of year and really enjoy most of the watch. Recently I been looking to upgrade to a 001/017. I have PM Matthew for recommendations and he's been most help full.Thanks again Matt. I would like to explore buying pre owned. Can you guy's give me some tips on how you buy on the secondary market? Plus if you have a trusted source,forum members, sellers etc.. that you are willing to share. It would be greatly appreciated. What is the opinion of the upgrades from the 001 to the 017 in regards to time keeping? Are the mems upgrade that big of an improvement? Thanks, Peter


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Pete-CA said:


> Hi, New forum member here. Been along time lurker and first time poster. I have been wearing a Shogun watch for a couple of year and really enjoy most of the watch. Recently I been looking to upgrade to a 001/017. I have PM Matthew for recommendations and he's been most help full.Thanks again Matt. I would like to explore buying pre owned. Can you guy's give me some tips on how you buy on the secondary market? Plus if you have a trusted source,forum members, sellers etc.. that you are willing to share. It would be greatly appreciated. What is the opinion of the upgrades from the 001 to the 017 in regards to time keeping? Are the mems upgrade that big of an improvement? Thanks, Peter


old version SBDX001 have MEMS
MEMS is a Seiko 8L35 already since 2010/11
This is nothing new
This "advertising slogan" 2015
Example: Seiko Brightz Phoenix SAGQ001










Mechanical | Our clean energy watches | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Pete-CA said:


> Hi, New forum member here. Been along time lurker and first time poster. I have been wearing a Shogun watch for a couple of year and really enjoy most of the watch. Recently I been looking to upgrade to a 001/017. I have PM Matthew for recommendations and he's been most help full.Thanks again Matt. I would like to explore buying pre owned. Can you guy's give me some tips on how you buy on the secondary market? Plus if you have a trusted source,forum members, sellers etc.. that you are willing to share. It would be greatly appreciated. What is the opinion of the upgrades from the 001 to the 017 in regards to time keeping? Are the mems upgrade that big of an improvement? Thanks, Peter


 Many guys buy a watch, have it for a couple weeks and decide it's not for them for whatever reason and flip it. That was how I got my MM300 and a couple other JDM Seikos. Keep an eye on the Sales Corner and ask questions on the prospects.

Good luck,
Mark

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

I think MM300 is becoming my favorite watch ! (beating my Damasko DC66).. The stock rubber strap is actually pretty comfortable and I'm warming up to the look !!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

This has to come one day....


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Guys, I have read conflicting info on whether the SBDX017 has external AR coating on the crystal. Can anyone clear this one up for me? Thanks.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Guys, I have read conflicting info on whether the SBDX017 has external AR coating on the crystal. Can anyone clear this one up for me? Thanks.


~~~Bill (BDC) answered that question (post #16) in this thread- https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-vs-mm300-3645282-2.html#post34312378

I would defer to his knowledge of the SBDX series, since he's owned 3 or 4 of them. He'll probably forget more about the SBDX than many will ever know about them...just sayin'

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"To anger a conservative, lie to him. To anger a liberal, tell him the truth"... 
- Teddy Roosevelt


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

After almost six years of ownership it still puts a smile on my face...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9463914
> 
> 
> First snow diver in the world :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d
> ...


Excellent photo! I must now look away....


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Pete-CA said:


> What is the opinion of the upgrades from the 001 to the 017 in regards to time keeping? Are the mems upgrade that big of an improvement? Thanks, Peter


My 017 which I got this past July keeps time to +12 seconds per day. My experience is that with every unregulated Seiko watch, it's a matter of luck how accurately it will keep time out of the box. For instance, my SRP775 keeps time to +4 seconds per day since arriving earlier this year. Because the one costs $2,000 and the other $350, and the one has MEMS technology and the other doesn't, is no guarantee the more expensive one with better technology will be more accurate when it arrives unregulated.


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

The elusive 'clasp pin' has arrived from New Jersey.....










Make a note of that part number, fellow 300 owners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

I had a 001 but sold it because I convinced myself it was too big and heavy for my puny <6.5" wrist. I keep coming back to this thread....


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Kikemon said:


> I had a 001 but sold it because I convinced myself it was too big and heavy for my puny <6.5" wrist. I keep coming back to this thread....


I'm somewhat in the same situation with a 6.5" wrist. Funny, the mm300 is starting to get more wrist time now that I'm wearing long sleeves. I guess the heaviness bothers me less when I'm more covered up than when in shirts and shorts.


----------



## fishtank (Oct 24, 2014)

I get teased alot by my kids for staring at this watch. They know I am just staring and not looking at the time because more often than not, I forget to adjust the time.


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Kikemon said:


> I had a 001 but sold it because I convinced myself it was too big and heavy for my puny <6.5" wrist. I keep coming back to this thread....


I did the same and got a Tudor BB which is less tall and heavy, but I too keep coming back to this thread.

The MM300 is a very special piece and I love the design and the tapered lugs make it comfortable on a smaller wrist.

I should really stay away from this thread otherwise I may end up with another one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Why resist? 












HarambeeStar said:


> I did the same and got a Tudor BB which is less tall and heavy, but I too keep coming back to this thread.
> 
> The MM300 is a very special piece and I love the design and the tapered lugs make it comfortable on a smaller wrist.
> 
> ...


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Why resist?


What a beautiful pair! The MM300 definitely hold its own next to the BB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kikemon (Sep 20, 2013)

This is too much. I have to go see what is going on at the Timex forum!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Fine Japanese machineries


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Loving the Crafter Blue strap with integrated MM300 clasp.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Throwback pic to when I owned all of these, the MM300 is the only one still with me.


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

This! happened to me last month. I haven't been wearing my MM300 on the rubber band for some time and it just snap without any warning. Luckily it happened on the dining table and no watch was hurt. Just a reminder to all MM300 owners out there to watch out and care for your rubber band?(although i'm not sure how).


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ouch! I really love the rubber on this guy..... 
May I know:
1. Is it a 001 or 017? (looks like 001.. could be wrong)
2. Did you do the hot water trick?

Sorry to hear that.



Dex_Ter said:


> This! happened to me last month. I haven't been wearing my MM300 on the rubber band for some time and it just snap without any warning. Luckily it happened on the dining table and no watch was hurt. Just a reminder to all MM300 owners out there to watch out and care for your rubber band?(although i'm not sure how).


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Loving my MM300 since Jan 2014.









Instagram #chriscentro


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Dex_Ter said:


> This! happened to me last month. I haven't been wearing my MM300 on the rubber band for some time and it just snap without any warning. Luckily it happened on the dining table and no watch was hurt. Just a reminder to all MM300 owners out there to watch out and care for your rubber band?(although i'm not sure how).


Wow! That's my worst nightmare, having a springbar fail or strap break in the wrong place. Very lucky you weren't in the water, or up somewhere high!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> Loving my MM300 since Jan 2014.
> 
> Instagram #chriscentro


Great light box shot chris..... so clean


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Great light box shot chris..... so clean


Thanks bro, it's a DIY lightbox made of Ikea container and dustbin, lol.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Ouch! I really love the rubber on this guy.....
> May I know:
> 1. Is it a 001 or 017? (looks like 001.. could be wrong)
> 2. Did you do the hot water trick?
> ...


I'm curious what caused this as well. It looks like it broke right at the 2nd vent, where the rubber is a bit thinner. I always thought the MM strap was a bit plasticky (and thus, susceptible to breaking), but I felt it also helped to balance the somewhat top heavy watch head. This will give me pause next time I go to put this strap on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


> Ouch! I really love the rubber on this guy.....
> May I know:
> 1. Is it a 001 or 017? (looks like 001.. could be wrong)
> 2. Did you do the hot water trick?
> ...


Hi there,
Yes it's my SBDX001 since year 2012. The strap was rarely used and never been through the hot water treatment. Perhaps that's why? Before it snapped, i washed it clean with dishwater, let it dry and kept it back in the original box. 
Now i'm having this dilemma on whether to get a brand new SBDX001 rubber strap for keeps since it will be harder to find now that the market has switched to SBDX017.

I have since put it on a vintage leather strap and loving it. I personally think that you can never go wrong with any strap on this watch.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looking great there!

Maybe since it was rarely used, it did not have the chance to "absorb" nasty boy oil to keep it soft and tender? 

You should get a new one, as I think it looks awesome with it!

Today I am testing a zuludiver 22mm rubber, just to see how it will look like.












Dex_Ter said:


> Hi there,
> Yes it's my SBDX001 since year 2012. The strap was rarely used and never been through the hot water treatment. Perhaps that's why? Before it snapped, i washed it clean with dishwater, let it dry and kept it back in the original box.
> Now i'm having this dilemma on whether to get a brand new SBDX001 rubber strap for keeps since it will be harder to find now that the market has switched to SBDX017.
> 
> I have since put it on a vintage leather strap and loving it. I personally think that you can never go wrong with any strap on this watch.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

did you notch down the 22mm zulu diver? Or you just squeezed it in there ?



mtb2104 said:


> Looking great there!
> 
> Maybe since it was rarely used, it did not have the chance to "absorb" nasty boy oil to keep it soft and tender?
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

fast08 said:


> did you notch down the 22mm zulu diver? Or you just squeezed it in there ?


Just squeezed them in.. I am using 20mm shoulderless bars so it's pretty secure


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone have pics of the brown CB strap? I'm curious what it looks like in real life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Why resist?


I gave in...so quickly 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabbelabbe (Apr 22, 2016)

Finally able to post in this thread. Here is my new-to-me sbdx001. Should probably have bought this 10 Seikos ago but it has been a fun ride
So many great photos here, thank you for sharing! I'm not much of a photographer but at least I was on the right place at the right time for this one.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Kwest500 said:


> Does anyone have pics of the brown CB strap? I'm curious what it looks like in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd like to see some live pics of the brown strap too. On the web site it looks like a medium to dark rich brown and on the face book page it looks like a light gray/brown.


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## CTMedic (Oct 2, 2012)

wwwppp said:


>


What model is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwwppp (Jun 17, 2014)

CTMedic said:


> What model is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SLA015

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> https://c5.staticflickr.com/6/5709/29764729004_cc16c936ae_k.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good on nato
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

ChristopherChia;3467669
8 said:


>


If you don't mind telling us, which NATO is that? (looks great!)


----------



## tonyykk (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi dZeak, I got the nato from Gnomon when I bought a Damasko.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Guys, it's been a couple of years since I sold my 001. Selling it gave me a chance to try on different watches from various companies but now I am back with a new Marinemaster. I still have a few other pieces that will stay with me, this one is just icing


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Doesn't get much better than this


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am pretty positive that this can be passed down


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Squeezed a 22mm Geckota Bond on. Year old, daily wear SBDX017


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys finally 01 vs 017... which is better? Or are same watches?? Opinions???

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

SBDX017: You know the movement is made with MEMS parts, has diashield coating, and has the improved lume, which is really amazing. 
SBDX001: Probably cheaper, but all models will probably be used, and it does not have the signed crown, which the majority of people don't like, however as an owner you never really notice it.

If cost isn't an issue, I would go 017. You can always swap out the crown or get the Prospex X polished off.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

double post


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Such a stunning face!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

mtb2104 said:


> I am pretty positive that this can be passed down


Doesn't look too big on a 2 inch wrist.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

jriley1520 said:


> SBDX017: You know the movement is made with MEMS parts, has diashield coating, and has the improved lume, which is really amazing.
> SBDX001: Probably cheaper, but all models will probably be used, and it does not have the signed crown, which the majority of people don't like, however as an owner you never really notice it.
> 
> If cost isn't an issue, I would go 017. You can always swap out the crown or get the Prospex X polished off.


what he said----

plus did-shield is said to make watch look slightly darker and lume is said to be slightly greener in tinge..... both only really noticeable in a side by side comparison.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jriley1520 said:


> SBDX017: You know the movement is made with MEMS parts, has diashield coating, and has the improved lume, which is really amazing.
> SBDX001: Probably cheaper, but all models will probably be used, and it does not have the signed crown, which the majority of people don't like, however as an owner you never really notice it.
> 
> If cost isn't an issue, I would go 017. You can always swap out the crown or get the Prospex X polished off.


Thank you friend!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian light effect :-d;-)


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

wwwppp said:


>


This blue dial looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I'll say this...the watch is not nearly as ugly as it appeared in stock photos. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Mirror..


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Where we find the best price for 017?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Kwest500 said:


> I'll say this...the watch is not nearly as ugly as it appeared in stock photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Sumo tops the "Looks terrible in stock photos" charts!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Gone fishin'


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Kwest500 said:


> I'll say this...the watch is not nearly as ugly as it appeared in stock photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're talking about the MM300 I would have to say that is one of the most ridiculous statements I have ever read. I have yet to see a bad photo of the MM300. Even blurry and out of focus photos are brilliant because the subject is outstanding.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

rosborn said:


> If you're talking about the MM300 I would have to say that is one of the most ridiculous statements I have ever read. I have yet to see a bad photo of the MM300. Even blurry and out of focus photos are brilliant because the subject is outstanding.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I suspect it's a comment about the light blue faces LE MM300 with the gold/ black handset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

The beauty we all adore

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HarambeeStar (Aug 12, 2015)

Such a beaut










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Can't stop wearing it...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

MM300 on a beautiful day...


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I just got this handmade canvas strap from Patrik at Clover Straps. Very comfy and I like the look of it.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## jeremy35 (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

HarambeeStar said:


> Such a beaut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice strap. Where's it from (if you don't mind me asking)?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Subway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Yummy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that a strap for the MM300 can't be tapered. I've tried a couple tapered straps and they look to smallish on it. This one I like. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I sold my three month old MM300 tonight. Now keeping SBDJ013 as my only diver.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Spectacular shots @PYLTN. That is some drool worthy stuff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Kwest500 said:


> Spectacular shots @PYLTN. That is some drool worthy stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a watch that encourages you to get the camera out


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I agree. It has some of the finest details of any watch I've handled.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

You guys are such bad influences! I had to get one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## gc86 (Aug 5, 2016)

by chance, can anyone identify this leather strap? this image is floating all over the web..


----------



## sakul2agi (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks like a toshi to me. 
https://toshi-straps.co.uk/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronodivers (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Toshi saddle leather. Asked him about this a while back. Unfortunately, he doesn't carry it anymore.


----------



## gc86 (Aug 5, 2016)

sakul2agi said:


> Looks like a toshi to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Kwest500 said:


> Toshi saddle leather. Asked him about this a while back. Unfortunately, he doesn't carry it anymore.


Both the good news and bad news, info is however much appreciated!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

MarkND said:


> I've come to the conclusion that a strap for the MM300 can't be tapered. I've tried a couple tapered straps and they look to smallish on it. This one I like.
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20161105/a15f305e27afca2a424b0b00087121cc.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

On a Eulit perlon strap.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Good day all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

More beauty pics

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

I've wanted one of these for years, and am extremely satisfied to have one on the wrist.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Happy Sunday folks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

just went to Miami ad yesterday. Not as big as I thought it was going to be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Just sold mine. Beautiful watch but the weight was a bit much.... enough that it moved around noticeably a lot and I had to give it the "wrist shake" every so often to get it comfortable on my wrist.

I don't really miss it much since getting my Speedmaster, but I think everyone should try it out at least once! Who knows, I may check it out again in the future (these photos sure lead me in that direction).


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Did you try the rubber strap? Just curious



chonga said:


> Just sold mine. Beautiful watch but the weight was a bit much.... enough that it moved around noticeably a lot and I had to give it the "wrist shake" every so often to get it comfortable on my wrist.
> 
> I don't really miss it much since getting my Speedmaster, but I think everyone should try it out at least once! Who knows, I may check it out again in the future (these photos sure lead me in that direction).


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

MAN! I want one. 

Anyone selling one? PM me!


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Finally back with one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 9845962
> 
> 
> View attachment 9845978


The bezel and handset are the things I miss most about this watch..... great shots capturing the beveled handset and the deep chunky bezel.
I suspect if the case was thinner and more curved at the lugs it would wear better, especially on bracelet.
I agree that wearing it on boiled seiko rubber was an improvement with lower weight and a more stable ( less wrist shaking to reposition ) fit.
Still an awesome watch for the price IMO


----------



## chonga (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, I tried it on nato and rubber. It is not suited well for a nato, imo. It felt like the cableman who has his toolkit looped through his belt. The toolkit is heavy and kind of hangs on the belt in an uncomfortable and almost sagging way - the MM300 was like a pendulum on a nato. Of course you can get used to this feeling, but I couldn't. 

The rubber was a little better, but the provided Seiko rubber was a bit stiff. And my wrist is flat, so it didn't conform to my wrist well and instead of hugging, it sat on top of my wrist, if you know what I mean. So that made it flop around a little as well.

Love the mirrored finishing on it. And the hands, oh my. Best hands on a watch (any watch), hands down. Bezel was also fantastic, especially when the light reflects off of it. 

Resale value is also incredible. I actually got more for it than what I paid. I think for this reason alone, everyone should try it out (buy used of course).


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

She fits me like a glove


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chonga said:


> The rubber was a little better, but the provided Seiko rubber was a bit stiff. And my wrist is flat, so it didn't conform to my wrist well and instead of hugging, it sat on top of my wrist, if you know what I mean. So that made it flop around a little as well.


It's the boiled/ curved rubber that helps it sit down and hug the wrist. The stiff Seiko rubber works in you favor then and it holds its shape and position, even when worn loose on thin flat wrists.










Mine could cling to my arm unbuckled..... Made a huge difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

AAAAH! I want to buy one!! sdbx001 or sbdx017. PM me if you're selling one!!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...I bought a MM 300 / SBDX017 today... 
Hope it comes soon...


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

airdiver said:


> ...I bought a MM 300 / SBDX017 today...
> Hope it comes soon...


Congrats, I got mine recently and love it. I'll look down at my wrist for the time and oggle at its beauty......usually means I have to recheck for the time two minutes later


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

airdiver said:


> ...I bought a MM 300 / SBDX017 today...
> Hope it comes soon...


Congrats!!!Hope you love your new watch


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

kuetipp said:


> Congrats, I got mine recently and love it. I'll look down at my wrist for the time and oggle at its beauty......usually means I have to recheck for the time two minutes later


i wanna buy me one this Xmas what is considered a good deal about 2g's


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

You gotta show a picture.....

Sent from my P01MA using Tapatalk


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking to buy MM300 again in the near future. I don't have enough funds for that yet, err too far actually. Just wondering does the new etched crown on 017 bothers anyone here? My old MM300 was the SBDX001 with clean polished crown. I liked the vintage look of that.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Just got in from work, showered and changed. 
Off with the work watch and on with this evenings choice.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Drudge said:


> She fits me like a glove


Great picture. I really miss that watch. For me that will always be the one that got away. Like the earlier post I just could never get used to the weight and top-heavy nature of the mm 300.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

valuewatchguy said:


> Great picture. I really miss that watch. For me that will always be the one that got away. Like the earlier post I just could never get used to the weight and top-heavy nature of the mm 300.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The ONLY reason I will only admire it in pics from now on after owning it twice. Simply was not comfortable on my wrist, but pound for pound, the best value in the dive watch arena IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Got the grail on today


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

5661nicholas said:


> The ONLY reason I will only admire it in pics from now on after owning it twice. Simply was not comfortable on my wrist, but pound for pound, the best value in the dive watch arena IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is most likely different from yours so I dont have comfort issues but the heft was something I had to get used to.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Swim time. Those who have used this as your Swimming watch will know how awesome it looks under water in person. The crystal and dial just pops 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

harry-g said:


> Looking to buy MM300 again in the near future. I don't have enough funds for that yet, err too far actually. Just wondering does the new etched crown on 017 bothers anyone here? My old MM300 was the SBDX001 with clean polished crown. I liked the vintage look of that.


Honestly it doesn't bother me at all. If I had the choice I would skip the etching, however I never notice it. If I did, I would simply have a local jeweler polish it off. I much prefer the MEMS parts, diashield coating, and brighter lume with the etching, than none of those things with the blank crown.


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

It's amazing how much of a cult following this model has.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Here's a little something different for you. Just picked this up a couple days ago.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

VintageTimepiece said:


> It's amazing how much of a cult following this model has.


And yet most people that are aware of it, including owners, will probably never spot one in the wild, outside of watch meet ups. Such is the beauty of watch collecting.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

jriley1520 said:


> And yet most people that are aware of it, including owners, will probably never spot one in the wild, outside of watch meet ups. Such is the beauty of watch collecting.


Absolutely. I'd love to see the annual sales data on this guy globally.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

What do ya'll like for alternate straps? Just swapped mine off of Crafter Blue rubber to the OEM bracelet for winter and realized again that I was not at all a big fan of it, or of the OEM rubber.


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

harry-g said:


> Looking to buy MM300 again in the near future. I don't have enough funds for that yet, err too far actually. Just wondering does the new etched crown on 017 bothers anyone here? My old MM300 was the SBDX001 with clean polished crown. I liked the vintage look of that.


I wear my 17 regularly and the crown is barely noticeable. It's very subtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

They are beautiful watches and love when I spot one in the wild and compliment the wearer. It is like a seiko secret society 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

LeopardBear -

I wear it in green or black Daluca NATOs.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Got mine MM 300 today ,

....and I think, this is not just a watch,
In my opinion, it is mainly..a awesome device...
So perfect, humbly and wonderful...
That's exactly what I need.
Wow.....

*Better pictures soon...


----------



## horsetrailer (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey everyone! New MM300 purchase and Crafter Blue strap purchase for black Friday from Seiya. Can't wait!!! Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

LeopardBear said:


> What do ya'll like for alternate straps? Just swapped mine off of Crafter Blue rubber to the OEM bracelet for winter and realized again that I was not at all a big fan of it, or of the OEM rubber.


The OEM strap needs to shaped in a glass/mug with boiling water for 8 minutes. Then it will fit perfectly. I use ToxicNATO's for my strap needs. Also, Strap Code just released their MM Oyster bracelet.

Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Good morning from my daughters soccer game 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Tried out a different lighting technique this morning. Quite pleased with the results.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

I really didn't want to go into the office today lol.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Finally got my MM300! Now I can retire the PMMM.


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

[Need Help] anybody knows the measurement of SBDX012 / SBDX001 inner ring / chapter ring? Best regards..
Yos

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Cold here...-8 C ☺ 
Regards...


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10034066


is that Yobokies sapphire ?


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Bonzai888 said:


> is that Yobokies sapphire ?


No, it's the original. 
Would never mod a MM 300...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

A week worn, and totally delighted ... 
I already had also several Swiss watches (Breitling, Doxa), but this one is my best so far..
And the most accurate (+1,5 s/d)
What a beauty..









Regards


----------



## gatster (May 20, 2014)

Still loving these but I decided to wait until I go to Amsterdam next year and check one out in the boutique, but who knows what will arrive in the interim!


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

.......


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Those of you with a 017, how's the diashield held up?


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

For scratches, great! For dings... not so much. Pinhole from a collision with a plastic buckle.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

biogon said:


> For scratches, great! For dings... not so much. Pinhole from a collision with a plastic buckle.


Plastic buckle?! From what?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

dsquared24 said:


> Plastic buckle?! From what?


As far as I can tell, a backpack side-release buckle upon sliding my hand into the shoulder strap. It's always possible it was something else, but the window was about an hour, I was sitting at a desk before, and I noticed it right banging it into the side of the buckle.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new strapcode bracelet? Comparisons to the OEM?

I'd like to rejoin the mm 300 fold but a lot of that depends on bracelet options. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Along time ago I did a write up on my bracelet mod. Harold end links plus Sumo Endmill bracelet (I am afraid the new Strapcode Sumo Endmill will not work as they have changed the end links design, unfortunately). It is an excellent mod for trying a different bracelet (read "better") option. I am very happy to see that finally Strapcode decided to do a bracelet for the Master after all these years telling them that the market was there. Unfortunately, again, they did the end links design with the center link in the end link which will not allow for trying other bracelets. However, knowing Strapcode quality, I will be surprised if this Oyster is not good. I have owned about five or so bracelets from them, all very good !

Hope this helps.

Cheers.

G. 


valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone tried the new strapcode bracelet? Comparisons to the OEM?
> 
> I'd like to rejoin the mm 300 fold but a lot of that depends on bracelet options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biogon (Aug 14, 2006)

valuewatchguy said:


> Has anyone tried the new strapcode bracelet? Comparisons to the OEM?
> 
> I'd like to rejoin the mm 300 fold but a lot of that depends on bracelet options.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Did you see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strapcode-mm300-bracelet-3786970.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biogon said:


> Did you see this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/strapcode-mm300-bracelet-3786970.html


Certainly seems to be mixed results. Not as positive as I had hoped

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

regards....


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

dsquared24 said:


> Those of you with a 017, how's the diashield held up?


Diashield is holding up great here. I was skeptical at first, but it still looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

MMmmmmmmm


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Any suggestions on a good, thick black leather strap for the MM300? Ideally a bit on the sporty side, contrast stitching, beefy buckle. Pics welcome!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Usually I don't do diver on leather, but this guy makes it look good IMO!


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 10158426
> 
> 
> MMmmmmmmm


Awesome!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I haven't seen any MM300 on rubber NATO... maybe due to its weight

I think I like it


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Any suggestions on a good, thick black leather strap for the MM300? Ideally a bit on the sporty side, contrast stitching, beefy buckle. Pics welcome!


Look at Toshi

Does good stuff.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10166106


~~~how about a pic of the espresso machine?

I love espresso machines

the MM300 is okay too=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Decaf? What's the point?! It's kind of like kissing your sister." -Anonymous Theater Patron, 11/14/09
buttwhiskers-GCBC


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

Yes,...but espresso machines are better than watches, ...you only need one ))))

(it´s a "Bezzera Mitica Top Pid")


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

airdiver said:


> Yes,...but espresso machines are better than watches, ...you only need one ))))


~~~I've had as many as three espresso machines at the same time...down to two now, a daily driver, and the project machine I started in 2009-


















when it arrived, both side panels were dented from the shipper's mishandling (Fed-Ex)










a local auto body shop bumped and painted the side panels for me...the one on the left, looks fuzzy, it's just dusty, forgot to clean before photo shooting...lazy, I know=










shot of the backside after removing the covers










I dipped the boiler in a solution of hot water and sour salt...the inside was surprisingly clean










pump pressure was low so I sent it out for a rebuild










jc beverage handled the rebuild










after removing everything from the frame I started painting it with Osmos, which promptly removed the factory anodizing










I was going to respray myself but a local shop powder coated it for me for $35










I had a hydro coater do up some of the trim panels like this back splash in a carbon fibre motif...for something different



















I've been uber lazy putting it back together...it looks pretty much like this. I rebuilt the group and valves using new gaskets and cleaning




























One of these days I'll finish it,start pulling shots with it=



airdiver said:


> (it´s a "Bezzera Mitica Top Pid")


~~~I did a search for it...very nice machine, double boiler, PID, all the right stuff! I love all the polished stainless steel panels!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Every time someone says, 'There ought to be a law.', there probably oughtn't." - Penn Jillette


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Just ordered from higuchi. Now the hardest part: waiting 😞😞 I'm surprised that they don't ship immediately but make you wait 2 days. Idk if i would come back.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Just ordered from higuchi. Now the hardest part: waiting  .....


Hi,
...You have now a beautiful Tuna. It´s also an excellent watch...the wait should be easier


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Is it heavy on nato strap?


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

airdiver said:


> View attachment 10216618


Oh come on! You bought tuna and mm300 too?

Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi mates,

Mine arrived just this week.

Gorgeous piece as expected. However a bit dissapointed because of the lume application at "6".










Is it normal guys? Acceptable for such a pricey watch ? Would you return it or am I exagerating as it is only visible with a magnifyer?

Thanks !!


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it MM


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Mine arrived just this week.
> 
> ...


I think these are applied by hand so some inconsistency may be the result

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Mine arrived just this week.
> 
> ...


If you feel it's bothering you return it, it's what you think and not our opinion that matters.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

sq01 said:


> Is it heavy on nato strap?


I wear mine on a leather NATO and have no issues with its weight.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

sq01 said:


> Is it heavy on nato strap?


I wear mine on a Zulu strap quite a bit with no problems. I thought the weight would be an issue, but it isn't.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)

JRMARTINS said:


> If you feel it's bothering you return it, it's what you think and not our opinion that matters.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But someone else's opinion could lead to a different insight.

I am not bothered at all by the lume application. I kinda like that little bit of roughness.


----------



## 4hour (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ramonv said:


> Hi mates,
> 
> Mine arrived just this week.
> 
> ...


First off, congrats and welcome to the MM club. Enjoy it, it's a special piece.

I have the 001 and I like the uneven, sort of lumpy applied lume. It adds a vintage feel for me.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

MM


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

New strap arrived from Steveo!


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> New strap arrived from Steveo!


Look neat! Thank you for introducing me a new strap brand 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

My mm300 arrived today. The hype is real, this watch is made impeccably well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Finally!! The wait is over. Higuchi is very nice. Love their origami!

































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Finally!! The wait is over. Higuchi is very nice. Love their origami!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Congrats to your new MM300! ) Beautiful duo..

btw: Think to reduce my collection only on these two watches ... They give me everything.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

airdiver said:


> ^Congrats to your new MM300! ) Beautiful duo..
> 
> btw: Think to reduce my collection only on these two watches ... They give me everything.


Thank you buddy. Enjoy your duo 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

txaggie9307 said:


> My mm300 arrived today. The hype is real, this watch is made impeccably well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~That didn't take long...looks great on the green NATO!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"Disclaimer: All troll-like comments are my way of discussing"


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

First week and very pleased with the watch


----------



## collin66666 (Nov 17, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Oh come on! You bought tuna and mm300 too?
> 
> Sent from my P027 using Tapatalk


That's great, I have SBBN031 and I want to have MM as well.

從我的iPad使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome thread!!! Can't wait to get mine to join the club.


----------



## airdiver (Oct 25, 2016)

...........


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Grail.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

spaceman said:


> Grail.
> 
> View attachment 10285234


Your wrist size?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

sq01 said:


> Your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


About 6.6 inches.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)

I love it :O)


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bedford (Sep 11, 2010)

ramonv said:


> Would you return it or am I exagerating as it is only visible with a magnifyer?
> 
> Thanks !!


I would keep it, especially because it is only visible through magnification. Someone once said if you magnify anything enough you will always find imperfections. That said - and to be clear I really know very little about Japanese aesthetics - I would strongly recommend familiarizing yourself with the concept of wabi-sabi. Just Google it!


----------



## Michalisf (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I've had a thing for the End Mill bracelet on the MM300 ever since a member here posted about one on his.

Once I saw the new MM300 offering from Strapcode I decided to jump at the chance to make the EndMill mine.

Now, I know what you're thinking, and you're right, the Strapcode MM300 offering is a super oyster and NOT the End Mill that I so desire. 
Well, I so happen to have a 20mm End Mill on hand so I went ahead and ordered the new, controversial, super oyster.

I thought it would be great if I could just swap the end links, the super oyster I have is for the SKX, but that just wasn't in the cards.

It turns out the MM end links only fit on the End Mill if the adjacent links are flexed downward, which, obviously, is not functional.

A few measurements later and some removal of material from the outer two pieces of the links adjacent to the endlinks and I now have articulating endlinks, as if they were made for the End Mill.




























I removed about .010" of material from the ends of the bracelet links that are adjacent to the end links. 
This gave enough clearance to allow them to freely articulate.









Removing enough material to allow free movement.



































Here it is, my Strapcode End Mill on the MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

peppercorn said:


> I've had a thing for the End Mill bracelet on the MM300 ever since a member here posted about one on his.
> 
> Once I saw the new MM300 offering from Strapcode I decided to jump at the chance to make the EndMill mine.
> 
> ...


Wrist shot pleaseeee!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

sq01 said:


> Wrist shot pleaseeee!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Absolutely!
For perspective wrist is 8".



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

ramonv said:


> Would you return it or am I exagerating as it is only visible with a magnifyer?
> 
> Thanks !!


If only visible with magnification I would keep it. As an earlier post said, magnify anything and you will find faults. I have driven myself mad over small imperfections in various watches and as a result partly spoiled the enjoyment of owning them. I tend to obsess over hands not aligning perfectly (e.g. minute hand not aligning with the minute marker when the seconds are at 12, all the way round the dial) and I've gradually come to realise that every watch I have ever owned has had this "fault" to some degree or other, and that's just the way watches are.

My MM has the hand alignment "fault" to a small degree and I get past it by appreciating the many other things the watch offers such as the beautiful case work, the stunning way the dial and hands catch the light, the buttery smooth action of the crown, the fluid motion of the second hand and the exceptionally pleasing bezel. I think a bit of reading up on wabi-sabi would certainly do me good.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


>


What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

sq01 said:


> What kind of strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Its a marine nationale strap 
The Original MN Strap by Erika's Originals


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


>


@Monkeynuts, Can I see a wrist shot from the side please? I want to know if the case will ride higher because of the strap (the way it does on NATO straps).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

spaceman said:


> @Monkeynuts, Can I see a wrist shot from the side please? I want to know if the case will ride higher because of the strap (the way it does on NATO straps).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It does especially on a leather NATO:



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

I have one black and one brown Crafter Blue CB03 strap in transit so I'll be enjoying this bracelet in the meantime.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

spaceman said:


> @Monkeynuts, Can I see a wrist shot from the side please? I want to know if the case will ride higher because of the strap (the way it does on NATO straps).
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Doesn't sit higher on the wrist like NATO as only 1 thin piece at back of watch instead of two thicker pieces like on natos also the material is elastic, it doesn't sound like it should be comfortable but it is definitely the most comfortable strap I own and can be adjusted to perfect fit


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Another side pic


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> Another side pic


Looks fantastic with the MM300! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

MM just arrived pre owned but a fantastic piece.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the MM on a green NATO.


----------



## sq01 (Apr 20, 2016)

txaggie9307 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What nato is that?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

sq01 said:


> What nato is that?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Toxic natos sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drunkontea (May 25, 2008)




----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

The Spork and the MM300. The 2 watches that'll likely take most of my wrist time this year.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

^^^^^ 
Spaceman, Your pic won't download for me...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

ebenke said:


> ^^^^^
> Spaceman, Your pic won't download for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? Maybe your connection? Looks fine here.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

spaceman said:


> Really? Maybe your connection? Looks fine here.


I got home and tried my iPad, now it works. Nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Best effect..


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

ramonv said:


>


I know this is biased, as I'm on the MM300 thread, but this picture of two fantastic watches reminds me how much I love my MM300, and how I have had no desire to own a Rolex dive watch since my Marine Master has arrived (8 months ago). It is THE dive watch for me.
Great picture.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> I know this is biased, as I'm on the MM300 thread, but this picture of two fantastic watches reminds me how much I love my MM300, and how I have had no desire to own a Rolex dive watch since my Marine Master has arrived (8 months ago). It is THE dive watch for me.
> Great picture.


Fully agree !


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

MM300 on Crafter Blue with Titanium clasp. Great combo which takes some weight out of the ensemble and makes it much more comfortable to wear all day (which I find the Achilles heal of this heavy pieces).


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> MM300 on Crafter Blue with Titanium clasp. Great combo which takes some weight out of the ensemble and makes it much more comfortable to wear all day (which I find the Achilles heal of this heavy pieces).
> 
> I agree. love the clasp over a buckle and the strap feels quality


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Love the integrated look of CB straps! I wish they offer buckle version though.

Wearing mine on para-canvas today 










How to stop starring at this guy?!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Putting on the bracelet for the very 1st time


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

New Crafter Blue color:




























I love this strap on my Sumo, but is it crazy that I want to buy a MM300 just because I love these straps haha?


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

fordy964 said:


> MM300 on Crafter Blue with Titanium clasp. Great combo which takes some weight out of the ensemble and makes it much more comfortable to wear all day (which I find the Achilles heal of this heavy pieces).


Hi,

Where could I get this clasp ?

Thanks!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Will be wearing this brand new beauty soon-on its way from Hong Kong........
Borrowed pic from bwool-a great guy to deal with.......
*


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

kasemo said:


> *Will be wearing this brand new beauty soon-on its way from Hong Kong........
> Borrowed pic from bwool-a great guy to deal with.......
> *
> View attachment 10492498


Congrats. It's going to be a long few days for you!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*

Neener, Neener!

*









*
Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
**Many people claim coffee inspires them, but, as everybody knows, coffee only makes boring people even more boring.
-- Honore de Balzac*


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

kasemo said:


> *Will be wearing this brand new beauty soon-on its way from Hong Kong........
> Borrowed pic from bwool-a great guy to deal with.......
> *


Sweet.... miss mine enough to still check out this thread regularly.
Enjoy


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Sweet.... miss mine enough to still check out this thread regularly.
> Enjoy


May I ask why you let go of it?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

spaceman said:


> May I ask why you let go of it?


I'll answer for him....... it rhymes with "bland mako"

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

spaceman said:


> May I ask why you let go of it?


Bland Mako...... thats funny VWG.

Ive owned two MM300's, loved them both and wore them mostly on "boiled" seiko rubber ( SKX007 rubber z22 ) as I liked the diver vibe and preferred to lower weight and less watch head movement ( due to stiffer strap).
My complaints about the watch are its difficulty to regulate easily ( if accuracy is outside your personal tolerances / preferences )...... and the top heavy nature of the design (tall chunky but lovely thick bezel).
In short what I loved about it was also its weakness IMO, So I loved it as an imperfect watch .
I flipped it twice because overtime Ive wanted to make a move quickly on a grail trade, its always been the watch that sold fastest for no loss ( I bought very gently used both times ).

to answer your question directly - I traded my MM300 and Darth Tuna ( plus some cash) for a gently used Grand Seiko 029 Diver.
It sits lower and the spring drive ensures quartz like accuracy, but Ive always loved the seiko DNA handset, and the opportunity to trade into one proved irresistible.
Its the one watch I always preferred to the MM300 but i was unsure about its larger size.









iPhone shots from the honeymoon phase

Im glad I made the trade but FWIW the handset on the MM300 is superior ( hour and minute hand only).... the brushwork and beveled edges are sublime


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I am surprised! I seem to like the bracelet more and more


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

matthew P said:


> Bland Mako...... thats funny VWG.
> 
> Ive owned two MM300's, loved them both and wore them mostly on "boiled" seiko rubber ( SKX007 rubber z22 ) as I liked the diver vibe and preferred to lower weight and less watch head movement ( due to stiffer strap).
> My complaints about the watch are its difficulty to regulate easily ( if accuracy is outside your personal tolerances / preferences )...... and the top heavy nature of the design (tall chunky but lovely thick bezel).
> ...


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Limited MM300


----------



## semtex (Jun 9, 2009)

The one that got away


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Received my "grail", the MM300 back in November and haven't made a post until now. What an amazing watch. Just a stunner and beauty. It's been on the Crafter Blue rubber for 95% of the time. What a comfy and well made strap. Also, I love the MM300 clasp! Here are some pics from over the past two months.


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

My wearer here today..


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*Picked up today......
*


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

kasemo said:


> *Picked up today......
> *
> View attachment 10553394


Beautiful, congratulations.


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

Love this watch and this thread


----------



## pointlineplane (Aug 13, 2015)

slightly surprised at how good the MM300 looks on rubber


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

pointlineplane said:


> slightly surprised at how good the MM300 looks on rubber


I agree. Looks really robust yet with a little sleekness

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

*MM300-just got and loving it......
*


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Couldn't imagine I would love this piece so much


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

On a new gunmetal grey NATO.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

It's been a while that I didn't contribute to this thread as I am distracted by the Squalematic and the OS300.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Rubber strap just arrived


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Absolutely love the Crafter Blue CB03 on the MM300. Currently my go-to strap on my MM300. 

Only complaint, and I know this is petty, is that I can lay it flat on any surface or fold it flat to fit in those travel watch cases.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


> It's been a while that I didn't contribute to this thread as I am distracted by the Squalematic and the OS300.


Christopher,

Great photos as always. I'm curious, how does the Squalematic fit compared to the MM300? Looks like it wears larger.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> It's been a while that I didn't contribute to this thread as I am distracted by the Squalematic and the OS300.


God dammit that is a fantastic photo...... must resist the urge to buy this one again.
Bezel looks fantastic in this shot.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Christopher,
> 
> Great photos as always. I'm curious, how does the Squalematic fit compared to the MM300? Looks like it wears larger.


Yes, the Squalematic wears bigger and have a bigger dial too.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> Yes, the Squalematic wears bigger and have a bigger dial too.


Side by side pics please.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Side by side pics please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Here you go


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

One more comparison shot.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


> One more comparison shot.


How does the OS300 wear? I love the white dial on that one.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> How does the OS300 wear? I love the white dial on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The OS300 is a big watch, I think close to Deepsea big.


----------



## adashu (Jun 9, 2012)

guys, my sbdx017 is losing like 20 seconds...and its a 2016 model. any tips?


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

adashu said:


> guys, my sbdx017 is losing like 20 seconds...and its a 2016 model. any tips?


Every day, when worn/wound? Or in the box with a weak power reserve? Has it always been like that, or is it a new development?


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

il Pirati said:


> Every day, when worn/wound? Or in the box with a weak power reserve? Has it always been like that, or is it a new development?


 I have had a similar issue and sent mine back to Seiko UK last month as the watch was just inside it's warranty period when I realised it was running at minus 11.5s/day.

When I got my sbdx017 in December 2015 it was running at +3.5s/day so happy. However over the year I have noticed the accuracy gradually deteriorating -3, -5, -7 then -11.5. 

The watch has become my daily wear except weekends when I keep it wound. I have used a simple watch tracking app and compared to known accurate clocks so was sure that under normal daily wear (except sleeping) the watch was running outside of its tolerance.

Seiko's initial response was that the watch was within tolerance but they would not tell me by how much or tell me what the test results were&#8230;.how strange?? I tried to insist there was no reason not to issue the results however they were firm that they would not disclose. How the hell can you argue with that one!!

Anyway I left it with them until their service manager returned from leave and the xmas holidays had passed. The service manager eventually agreed to regulate the watch under warranty so that it ran on the positive side of it's manufactured tolerance which I was very happy about and on return I am getting +3 ish s/day. Still love the watch.

He did comment on how the watch was left at night. Face up the watch is likely to gain a bit as the mechanics are less stressed and crown up results in a bit slower. This has proved to be the case so by leaving crown up I am getting around +1.5-2/day.

The real annoyance is that when I got the watch back there was a scratch on the polished surface that was not there when I sent the watch in. Almost looks like someone slipped with a tool prising the bezel off. When I rang to complain and sent photos I was told the watch condition was listed as scratched when they received it and I would have to send it back for them to inspect. Think I will just live with the consequences as they are very unlikely to take responsibility and even if they did I suspect any polishing would remove diashield coating resulting in the surface looking different anyway. I am sure it will eventually blend in with other marks the watch is likely to attract over time. Not very happy though l!!

Be warned take very detailed pics of your watch before you send it anywhere&#8230;.I took pics but they are just not quite conclusive enough in that area.

rant over.....


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This is a great shot! What did you use to get that green reflection coming off the bezel and bracelet?



bart_us said:


>


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

I tried my MM300 on a NATO today for the first time. Just ordered some zulus, so I figured I'd try out this cheapo NATO I had lying around. I really like how the light khaki color brings out the creaminess of the lume. And it doesn't sit nearly as tall as I feared it would. I like it.


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi guys! Well I saw the sbdx017 for the first time at the sekio boutique. It left an impression on me so I bought one from bwool. I'm happy so far with it. So far I have put it on a tropic strap and really like this look.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't get enough of the MM!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Wore G Shocks the last two days. Couldn't wait to get this back on my wrist tonight. Just got some new zulus and a great brown leather strap from Crown & Buckle. We'll be testing them out in the coming days.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Hey everybody ! 

Has anyone gotten their mm300's bezel replaced ? 

Where can I get an extra bezel ? 

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

TheMeasure said:


> This is a great shot! What did you use to get that green reflection coming off the bezel and bracelet?


It depends on the color of the light. This was led lamp with continuously adjustable color.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

bart_us said:


> It depends on the color of the light. This was led lamp with continuously adjustable color.


Thank you so much. Time to play around with some colored LEDs.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

interesting to see strap code still working away at an aftermarket bracelet..... this design with an end mill / end mill solid end link could be great if they can get the fit perfect.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 10735594
> 
> 
> interesting to see strap code still working away at an aftermarket bracelet..... this design with an end mill / end mill solid end link could be great if they can get the fit perfect.


 Definitely makes it the Rich Man's SKX007


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

matthew P said:


> View attachment 10735594
> 
> 
> interesting to see strap code still working away at an aftermarket bracelet..... this design with an end mill / end mill solid end link could be great if they can get the fit perfect.


I really hope that StrapCode will come up with a smart design the widens the bracelet where it meets the case. I know some rubber straps do that: they can be 20mm to fit the case and bigger to 22mm right outside the lugs. As it is right now, at 20mm, the watch is not for me.


----------



## CottonBlue (Nov 2, 2016)

Hey all...received my MM300 last night. Few things I noted:
1. On-line photos do _no_ justice to this watch; some wrist shots are better than others, but this is best experinced in person.

It is visually (whats the best word?), spectacular.

2. As far as the bezel goes, fairly sure its painted, but the way it reflects light makes it look ceramic and, IMO, very, very close to the appearance of the bezel on my Sub.
3. The deep set crystal is very well executed and does a really nice job of reducing glare; in some lights it looks, well transparent (like its not even there) and in others reflecting light in a way that oozes qualitu
3. It is heavy; very heavy.
4. When I first opened it, I was dismayed at how small but thick it was. It wears much differently than it appears either in box or in hand.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

CottonBlue said:


> Hey all...received my MM300 last night. Few things I noted:
> 1. On-line photos do _no_ justice to this watch; some wrist shots are better than others, but this is best experinced in person.
> 
> It is visually (whats the best word?), spectacular.
> ...


Welcome to the club!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

CottonBlue said:


> 4. When I first opened it, I was dismayed at how small but thick it was. It wears much differently than it appears either in box or in hand.


I was feeling the same way when I got my MM300. I was wearing my Sumo, which looks massive compared to the MM300. But when I wore it, man, I knew this was the watch for me.

Congrats on your latest acquisition!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Welcome, and congratulations. Looks pretty boss with that jacket.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Beautiful watch, nice shots. I love mine but it has relegated at the mo. Enjoy buddy.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Welcome back home old friend. Traded it to my brother a few years ago and now its back home after we traded again.
View attachment SBDX001.jpg


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Between your MM300, your tuna, and your spring tuna what do you like/wear most? Which one do you think would make the best daily wearer if you could only have one? Thanks!



sq01 said:


> Finally!! The wait is over. Higuchi is very nice. Love their origami!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

Put it on the bracelet for the first time today. First watch that I owned that has drilled lugs, love this feature!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Sure makes strap changes easy. Working through some new ones. Have to say, anytime it's not on the bracelet, I feel like I'm missing out a little.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've accidentally made myself obsessed with this watch and desperately want one, however what size wrist is too small for the MM300 because my wrists are tiny. What are your opinions on the minimum size to be able to pull it off as a lot of you own MM300's.

Thanks.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

My left wrist is 6.9" or 7". Fits great. It's a tall watch, but the case really shapes well to the wrist. And lug-to-lug is not extreme at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Walshy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've accidentally made myself obsessed with this watch and desperately want one, however what size wrist is too small for the MM300 because my wrists are tiny. What are your opinions on the minimum size to be able to pull it off as a lot of you own MM300's.
> 
> Thanks.


6.75" wrist. I feel it looks just right on me.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Walshy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've accidentally made myself obsessed with this watch and desperately want one, however what size wrist is too small for the MM300 because my wrists are tiny. What are your opinions on the minimum size to be able to pull it off as a lot of you own MM300's.
> 
> Thanks.


I would say it wears much more like a 42mm due to the relatively small dial. Whether you can pull it off only you know, but it really doesn't wear as big as you may think.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Walshy said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've accidentally made myself obsessed with this watch and desperately want one, however what size wrist is too small for the MM300 because my wrists are tiny. What are your opinions on the minimum size to be able to pull it off as a lot of you own MM300's.
> 
> Thanks.


Is the SKX a good size for you? It honestly wears like a taller SKX, with slightly longer lugs. But trust me and everyone else when we say that it's smaller than you'd think!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Is the SKX a good size for you? It honestly wears like a taller SKX, with slightly longer lugs. But trust me and everyone else when we say that it's smaller than you'd think!


+1
Truly wears very similar to an SKX.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Cheers guys,

I currently have a Sumo and it feels a little big however I love it and it doesn't look too silly, does the Sumo share similar wear characteristics and sizes? And I’m sure I’ll grow into it being 18 hopefully my 6.5inch wrists bulk up after a few years.

Only thing from holding me back is dropping most of my money on one!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

The MM300 is a good bit smaller than the Sumo. If you search Google you'll see a number of size comparison pics.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Premise said:


> The MM300 is a good bit smaller than the Sumo. If you search Google you'll see a number of size comparison pics.


but MM is very thick!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Walshy said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> I currently have a Sumo and it feels a little big however I love it and it doesn't look too silly, does the Sumo share similar wear characteristics and sizes? And I'm sure I'll grow into it being 18 hopefully my 6.5inch wrists bulk up after a few years.
> 
> Only thing from holding me back is dropping most of my money on one!


The MM300 is definitely smaller than the sumo. I have the same sized wrist and the MM300 wears fine for me. It is a tall watch, so doesn't fit so well under cuffs, but it is not a big watch in terms of footprint. It doesn't actually look that thick in person either, cause the case tapers in as opposed to being flat sided


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Walshy said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> I currently have a Sumo and it feels a little big however I love it and it doesn't look too silly, does the Sumo share similar wear characteristics and sizes? And I'm sure I'll grow into it being 18 hopefully my 6.5inch wrists bulk up after a few years.
> 
> Only thing from holding me back is dropping most of my money on one!


If you can wear a Sumo, then you can definitely wear the MM300. The Sumo is too large for my 6.5" wrists, but I can definitely wear the MM300 easily (53mm lug to lug vs. 50mm lug to lug). What I find about the MM300 is that it looks bigger in photos because it's so tall, giving the illusion that it is huge. But it definitely wears smaller than the Sumo.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Love the lume on my 017.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

TheTitusFactor said:


> Walshy said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers guys,
> ...


That's good and bad news for me then, looks like this will be the ideal size for me however will ruin the size of my bank account, thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey guys, this probably well known to all MM300 owners but I will just restate it here. I just recently purchased spring bars from twente(o) on ebay. They fit fantastic, same end fit as the original fat spring bars but thinner in the mid section. So they are great for those who like to use different type of straps and have a hard time fitting the fat spring bars with the strap, I had this issue with a tropic strap.
.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

A couple quick and dirties of the new Strapcode MM300 jubilee. One thing for sure, this thing is massive. That being said, it helps to balance out the MM's very tall head. The end links turned out much better that their oyster.








I'll try it on the SBDX012 in a couple days, and see how that looks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ Love the combo. Strapcode did a great job on those end links. They could match the lugs better though.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

agree that braking up the end link is helpful.
End mill possibility?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^That's a Jubilee and not a President/Endmill .


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

I ordered the Angus Jubilee for my SBDX012...will post pics when I get it on...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peppercorn (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm glad they are still working on the MM bracelet. 
I'm still partial to my endmill at this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spryken (Jul 22, 2010)

15years old boy check in


----------



## chungliwen (May 23, 2016)

I made the mistake of trying this on today, and now I want one even more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Every time I open this thread I say it´s the last time, I don´t want to spend more money! 

Oh Lord give me strength!


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Anyone know what the average charge is by UK Customs when their MM300 came from Japan?
Thanks.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^That's a Jubilee and not a President/Endmill .


Your right, had a brain fart when typing. Corrected it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Meshin around......


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

FireMonk3y said:


> A couple quick and dirties of the new Strapcode MM300 jubilee. One thing for sure, this thing is massive. That being said, it helps to balance out the MM's very tall head. The end links turned out much better that their oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im very sorely tempted by this. Has anyone else tried it out yet?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

PrinceT said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn!!! That's HOT:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

I've had my SBDX017 since December 2016 and I'm absolutely loving it. I was just wondering though, when will I eventually have this serviced by an official Seiko service center. I've read somewhere it can go for 5-10 years without servicing?

So my question is for the SBDX001 (since the SBDX017 was only released in 2015) owners: how often do/did you have your MM300s serviced? Or did you ever have to? Hope to hear like first hand experiences on this. Thanks.


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

Spring-Diver said:


> Damn!!! That's HOT:-!
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thanks Shannon! It's a lovely watch and looks better in the flesh for sure. One of those dials that are harder to capture... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!
Endlinks look different from their website, but that's good as this version looks way better



FireMonk3y said:


> A couple quick and dirties of the new Strapcode MM300 jubilee. One thing for sure, this thing is massive. That being said, it helps to balance out the MM's very tall head. The end links turned out much better that their oyster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Thanks for sharing!
> Endlinks look different from their website, but that's good as this version looks way better


This is their Angus Jubilee bracelet. They have a different set on their oyster. These are definitely better in my opinion. It give the MM a much more balanced feel, but adds a lot of weight. Here's a couple on the 012









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Well, I'm sold. This looks pretty great. Gonna place my order.



FireMonk3y said:


> This is their Angus Jubilee bracelet. They have a different set on their oyster. These are definitely better in my opinion. It give the MM a much more balanced feel, but adds a lot of weight. Here's a couple on the 012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

The new Angus Jubilee endlinks are a huge improvement over their Oyster endlinks. Looks amazing on the 012! How much does it weigh now, like 220 grams?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheTitusFactor said:


> The new Angus Jubilee endlinks are a huge improvement over their Oyster endlinks. Looks amazing on the 012! How much does it weigh now, like 220 grams?


The standard MM300 on bracelet us around 210 grams. I can only imagine the angus adds another 40 to 50 g.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

FireMonk3y said:


> This is their Angus Jubilee bracelet. They have a different set on their oyster. These are definitely better in my opinion. It give the MM a much more balanced feel, but adds a lot of weight. Here's a couple on the 012
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks better on the 012 than the aqua blue one in my opinion. Based on your pics if i still had my 012, i would definitely give this a shot.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

IMO it looks better on the blue one. The 012 would look best on a two tone version of the same bracelet.


valuewatchguy said:


> It looks better on the 012 than the aqua blue one in my opinion. Based on your pics if i still had my 012, i would definitely give this a shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks great!
They should use your photo as the sample shot for the Angus on MM300... their sample looks like having bad/too-round endlinks...



FireMonk3y said:


> This is their Angus Jubilee bracelet. They have a different set on their oyster. These are definitely better in my opinion. It give the MM a much more balanced feel, but adds a lot of weight. Here's a couple on the 012
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

mtb2104 said:


> Looks great!
> They should use your photo as the sample shot for the Angus on MM300... their sample looks like having bad/too-round endlinks...


Thanks. It definitely looks better in person, and lines up pretty close to the original lines of the MM case. It fits the shape of the case much better than the OEM bracelet. I always thought the OEM bracelet, just looked like an after thought on Seiko's part.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

So much fun with this

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I joined!


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

This video recently got uploaded, gives you a better look of the Strapcode jubilee for the MM300. I must say it looks really good.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

TheTitusFactor said:


> This video recently got uploaded, gives you a better look of the Strapcode jubilee for the MM300. I must say it looks really good.


Those end links though, don't think they should bulge out like that.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Super Engineer II released
20mm Super Engineer II Stainless Steel Watch Bracelet for Seiko MM300 Prospex Ma


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

2002 SBDX001 on Angus solid end link Jubilee. I've lusted for this combo for years.


----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)

Jubilee link for the Angus MM300 bracelet. 4.5mm thick links. All desperate pieces held together internally. Very nice machining. Even the screw is extra thick. Same with the micro adjustment springbar, extra thick.


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Here is my 012 on the Angus jubilee! It is an amazing bracelet!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jlawjj said:


> Here is my 012 on the Angus jubilee! It is an amazing bracelet!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great! How does it wear over the course of a day? Is the weight cumbersome? Do you constantly do the wrist shake to shift the weight of the watch?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Seriously Angus is the way to go!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> It looks great! How does it wear over the course of a day? Is the weight cumbersome? Do you constantly do the wrist shake to shift the weight of the watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Very comfortable like any jubilee. Yes quite a bit heavier than others but weight is evenly distributed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

i think i like the jubilee better than engineer


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Couldn't make the Crafter Blue work with my small but flat wrist. The 6 o'clock strap is just too long and it cants the clasp over too far on my wrist which means the watch head doesn't sit straight.

Loving it on the Isofrane however!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Always feel the MM buckle is too thick...


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

srexy said:


> Couldn't make the Crafter Blue work with my small but flat wrist. The 6 o'clock strap is just too long and it cants the clasp over too far on my wrist which means the watch head doesn't sit straight.


Just need to ask, you're using the shorter strap for the 6 o'clock position right?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

spaceman said:


> Just need to ask, you're using the shorter strap for the 6 o'clock position right?


Correct - but even with the short section at 6 o'clock it places the buckle too far over on my wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist so there's not a lot to play with  iI's pretty close - maybe another 1/4" and I would be fine.


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

srexy said:


> Correct - but even with the short section at 6 o'clock it places the buckle too far over on my wrist. I have a 6.75" wrist so there's not a lot to play with  iI's pretty close - maybe another 1/4" and I would be fine.


Weird. I too have a 6.75" wrist but I feel the buckle falls right smack in the middle. I'll take a photo of it later and share it with you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

What Grand Seiko clasp is that and are you still using the stock MM bracelet?



mtb2104 said:


> Always feel the MM buckle is too thick...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

srexy said:


> What Grand Seiko clasp is that and are you still using the stock MM bracelet?


Yes using the stock long links, though I did try to swap the endlinks at first, but didn't like the outcome


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Which GS clasp are you using? You never answered the question lol


mtb2104 said:


> srexy said:
> 
> 
> > What Grand Seiko clasp is that and are you still using the stock MM bracelet?
> ...


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

oh my gosh.. how did I miss that? It's the clasp off SBGJ003, which is also pretty similar to SBGR053 lol

Added 1/2 link and it feels great now 












Degr8n8 said:


> Which GS clasp are you using? You never answered the question lol


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

About 5 years ago I was going to upgrade my SKX171 that I had for 9 years with one of these MM300 things. However, I was put off by the 20mm lug width and no sapphire, so I purchased a SBDX011 known as an Emperor Tuna. Only wore it once because it is so massive. Ended up getting a 300m tuna the SBBN017 when I received I thought f&[email protected] the glare off the crystal is horrible so dropped a sapphire in, it helped a little but is still really bad. And today I received a new box from Japan
















Not or a fan of bracelets so put a maratac Zulu on








The MM300 is very nice, doesn't feel top heavy as people say. Bezel action is very smooth and precise, the 20mm lug width seems well in proportion with the case design and shape, dial is very legible. I can't complain, I should have bought one years ago


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Heeey !

Thought I'd better pop in and tell you about the exclusive club I joined today - only 1000 members in the world.
Say "Hello" to my newly acquired SBDX012. ( I had to forgo an SDBX001 to make it happen but I was happy to do so)


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ So nice! Still kicking myself for selling mine.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BDC said:


> ^^^ So nice! Still kicking myself for selling mine.


+1

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

^^^ 

Wanting some Seiko gold now, perusing SBDX014's.... Would have to flip my Darth, and 017 though, oh the torture!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

What are the odds that Seiko will release a titanium MM300 with sapphire? And how can we keep rumors flying about it until they're forced to?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> What are the odds that Seiko will release a titanium MM300 with sapphire? And how can we keep rumors flying about it until they're forced to?


Basel world is right around the corner and who knows what Seiko will come up with. But I do think if they released anything like what you're describing it's got more likelihood of being a grand Seiko model.

But I fully support your mission spreading a rumor until it becomes true.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^True, though I can't fault them if there isn't an "update" in the next few years with the 17 being so recent. After all, I guess what makes the MM300 so iconic (outside of the history, pedigree, etc.) is that it's a no nonsense, practical tool watch designed with the utmost quality to price ratio in mind; It's cheaper to use hardlex and have it replaced if shattered; Same goes for the bezel and other "weak points" it's faulted with. But, one can dream, and arguably, Seiko is starting to cater to our whining!


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

reggie747 said:


> Heeey !
> 
> Thought I'd better pop in and tell you about the exclusive club I joined today - only 1000 members in the world.
> Say "Hello" to my newly acquired SBDX012. ( I had to forgo an SDBX001 to make it happen but I was happy to do so)
> ...


Nice exclusive club mate. Nice piece, enjoy.

Gav


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## dude76 (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## grayhulk (Dec 22, 2014)

Loving it always..








Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Maybe time to get rid of the DSSD


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Gotta love it









Cheers
Shannon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Not too bad, similar results in other positions. I'll sort the rate out, should be able to get much better than 5sec/day


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Brought a little friend back with me from Tokyo the other week and joined the MM club with a new 017. Already survived a week of skiing in Utah. Love this thing.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Just joined the club today. All I can say is, WOW!!!

SO MUCH SMALLER THAN I EXPECTED!! I mean that in the best way!!! The size is perfect. I was scared because I have 6.5 inch wrists. Pictures definitely make it look larger.

This watch will never leave my collection!










Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Gharddog03 said:


> Maybe time to get rid of the DSSD


No way. Those two look just great next to each other.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

fisker said:


> Brought a little friend back with me from Tokyo the other week and joined the MM club with a new 017. Already survived a week of skiing in Utah. Love this thing.


You mean to say you went skiing, and you wore a watch, simultaneously, and you didn't make a thread asking which watch to wear skiing? How did you manage? 

Looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

nupicasso said:


> Just joined the club today. All I can say is, WOW!!!
> 
> SO MUCH SMALLER THAN I EXPECTED!! I mean that in the best way!!! The size is perfect. I was scared because I have 6.5 inch wrists. Pictures definitely make it look larger.
> 
> ...


Yeah, thanks! You come in and sport a sweet pic, flaunting that awesome MM, I don't like you very much right now....I already have at least 7 other Seiko divers and other assorted Swiss divers. But it's guys like you that make me feel like I need one of these.

Just kidding, sorta, great pic, thanks for sharing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteVanF (Jan 6, 2014)

Few pics before it possibly goes. Or I kick myself.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Love the LE, don't love the premium 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VintageTimepiece (Mar 21, 2016)

Does this one count?


----------



## PrinceT (Jul 14, 2015)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> View attachment 11024802


Wow 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> You mean to say you went skiing, and you wore a watch, simultaneously, and you didn't make a thread asking which watch to wear skiing? How did you manage?
> 
> Looks great. Congratulations!


I know shocking. I figured I could never live down the faux pas of going skiing with a dive watch, but somehow I survived. The watch enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

VintageTimepiece said:


> Does this one count?
> 
> View attachment 11024802


Oh jeez, I mean like wow, OMG, that is one sick freakin piece of sexy Japanese horology!
Please tell us more about it!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

For some reason I keep coming back to this guy..


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Finally joined the club!! Left the bracelet in the box in favor of the Angus which should arrive in a couple of days, left the rubber strap in the box in favor of the Crafter Blue which it's currently on:










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I'm definitely favoring a rubber strap right now.

Isofrane:


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 11009738
> 
> Not too bad, similar results in other positions. I'll sort the rate out, should be able to get much better than 5sec/day
> 
> View attachment 11009746


not incredible result


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> not incredible result


I'd say that's rather good.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

On a grey PhenomeNATO, which is a phenomenal strap:


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Giving the Crafter Blue a break because I'm now part of Team Angus:




























I never expected this watch to be so blingy, I actually dig it. When I feel like flying under the radar, there's always the Crafter!



















Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Such an awesome watch for the money. Doing a great job as a daily beater.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the lumpy lume dots


----------



## Jlawjj (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone interested in a SBDX012 on an Angus??? Thinking about selling it, full kit with original stainless steel band and rubber strap...thinking maybe someone would like this limited edition added to their collection...PM me if interested...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Watching unc vs duke on omega NATO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadHahn (Jul 20, 2006)

fisker said:


> I know shocking. I figured I could never live down the faux pas of going skiing with a dive watch, but somehow I survived. The watch enjoyed it very much.


I hope you at least started a thread asking if your sports watch is able to stand up to sports.

Chad


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Very informative thread on the MM300. I'm on the fence on picking one up. I think Ill pick up a Crafter Blue strap first and wait for the watch to appear


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

noticed that Angus for MM300 has been removed.. wonder why?


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

My mm300 on Crafter Blue with factory buckle is a fantastic combo.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> noticed that Angus for MM300 has been removed.. wonder why?


Noticed it too. Could it be because they're completely sold out?


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

spaceman said:


> Noticed it too. Could it be because they're completely sold out?


Yeah I talked to them when I ordered mine, they are having trouble keeping it in stock. I ended up ordering mine from Amazon, they set aside separate inventory for Amazon fulfillment.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Mine arrived at the weekend and have to say a big improvement on the previous oyster. I sized it and had it on the wrist for about an hour but removed and gone back to the Crafter Blue for the time being. 


It does not increase the weighty feel of the watch as much as I expected so will keep this one and probably wear more in the summer.

Does add a bit of bling to the watch.


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm away training for the week


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

gtxtom said:


> I'm away training for the week


Ferrari Driver Academy? REALLY? WOW!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Ferrari Driver Academy? REALLY? WOW!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Hah I wish it was the driver academy. I'm just a tech.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Had My SBDX Regulated










Astute members recall me mentioning that Mrs. Jake gave me this NIB SBDX for XMASS 2016

They may or may not recall me mentioning, that it was running +8s/day, out of the box

Long story short, I was not happy with this fast running watch. I like the watch very much, and the fact my wife gave it to me makes it very special. it also means I won't be able to sell it<LOL>

So I called Jack Alexyon (International Watch Works) and asked him if he would regulate it for me. Jack told me to wait a month or so to let it run in a bit before sending it in, but that he would take care of it for me, no problem

Well, I'm happy to report, Jack really aced it as this watch is running less than a second fast per day

I set the date and time last Monday at 12:30 PM and checked it this morning at 12:30 AM, 5 & 1/2 days later and it has only gained 4 seconds. Just wanted to let everyone (anyone that is interested) know how much more I'm enjoying this watch, now that it has been regulated, and is keeping what I would determine, very good time

Some here could care less how fast or slow their automatic watches run, but not me. I'm a bit of a stickler for the time piece on my wrist, to keep good time. With that in mind, if your watch is in need of regulation, I'm more than happy to recommend for you to let Jack regulate it, & FWIW, I have received not one bit of Spiff for my testimony, I'm just a satisfied customer

FWIW2, the cost for this service, to regulate my SBDX + return shipping back to me was $99. Best $100 I've spent in a long time

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Under the sea









This watch has never failed me. Probably the most iconic Seiko tool watch ever,after the 6159. Seiko should seriously consider to incorporate sapphire and ceramic at this point.


----------



## Zama (Jun 14, 2012)

Kronos-TP said:


> Under the sea
> 
> View attachment 11154858
> 
> ...


Sapphire maybe, but I wouldn't want ceramic. The painted steel bezel is too unique - no one else does anything like it, and you get some really unique relections off it. It's very different than your standard anodized aluminum.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Zama said:


> Sapphire maybe, but I wouldn't want ceramic. The painted steel bezel is too unique - no one else does anything like it, and you get some really unique relections off it. It's very different than your standard anodized aluminum.


I'm OK with the crystal. I want ceramic.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

i actually like current crystal & bezel... ceramic/sapphire do not age well


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Zama said:


> Sapphire maybe, but I wouldn't want ceramic. The painted steel bezel is too unique - no one else does anything like it, and you get some really unique relections off it. It's very different than your standard anodized aluminum.


That's true,the bezel is a work of art. The only problem that I have based on my personal experience is that it scratches quite easily. Being the rugged tool watch that it is,a high quality ceramic bezel would probably be more practical for diving and other outdoor activities in the long run. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On green camo nato strap. I think this strap goes well with the MM300.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On 22mm Marine Nationale Elastic Strap squeezed in...

























Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry for the wrong orientation of the pictures in the above two posts.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

knock knock, may I enter? lol. Just received this today from Seiya. Order processed 2am my time Monday AM and delivered in person to my door @ 1230pm Tuesday. Love the DHL option and @ $20, it's worth the price in security and in chain of custody. I'm gonna return it because the bezel doesn't line up.









Just kidding  In my excitement to put it on, I removed the bracelet and put rubber on it and didn't even bother checking the bezel before taking the pic.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

cycletronic2000 said:


> knock knock, may I enter? lol. Just received this today from Seiya. Order processed 2am my time Monday AM and delivered in person to my door @ 1230pm Tuesday. Love the DHL option and @ $20, it's worth the price in security and in chain of custody. I'm gonna return it because the bezel doesn't line up.
> 
> View attachment 11178490
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Good looking watch, even with the bezel problems!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

The bezel is like a chameleon, I'm quite taken by it. In some lighting, it looks like it changes color to a brownish gray, then a turn of the wrist and it's a deep black. I like it.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

cycletronic2000 said:


> knock knock, may I enter? lol. Just received this today from Seiya. Order processed 2am my time Monday AM and delivered in person to my door @ 1230pm Tuesday. Love the DHL option and @ $20, it's worth the price in security and in chain of custody. I'm gonna return it because the bezel doesn't line up.
> 
> View attachment 11178490
> 
> ...


Beautiful Cycletronic!
So what did it end up running you total?


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

cough cough, it was 1896.99 with Seiya and included the 20-dollar DHL option. Feel like I broke in and crashed a party in a big way 

waiting for you to join in on the fun


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

cycletronic2000 said:


> knock knock, may I enter? lol. Just received this today from Seiya. Order processed 2am my time Monday AM and delivered in person to my door @ 1230pm Tuesday. Love the DHL option and @ $20, it's worth the price in security and in chain of custody. I'm gonna return it because the bezel doesn't line up.
> 
> View attachment 11178490
> 
> ...


Oh Stop! I love this watch so much. Thanks to you, I see Seiya has for a really good price. My wife didn't even flinch when she said sure get it. So now what do I do? I running out of reasons as to why I shouldn't pick one up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

I too was like you grasshoppa  I hemmed and hawed for a few weeks, even so close as to sitting on paypal's "confirm" your order page, lol. 

Oh, and I think the DHL option is worthwhile too @ 20 bux. The packaging doesn't have this big dollar amount posted on it for all to read and to tempt. This is after reading another thread where a person lost their watch in transit from Seiya using EMS from Japan and USPS when it clears customs in the USA.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

cycletronic2000 said:


> I too was like you grasshoppa  I hemmed and hawed for a few weeks, even so close as to sitting on paypal's "confirm" your order page, lol.
> 
> Oh, and I think the DHL option is worthwhile too @ 20 bux. The packaging doesn't have this big dollar amount posted on it for all to read and to tempt. This is after reading another thread where a person lost their watch in transit from Seiya using EMS from Japan and USPS when it clears customs in the USA.


This would be my most reasonably priced 'nice' watch...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ebenke said:


> This would be my most reasonably priced 'nice' watch...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, what else do you have? Just curious.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Wow, what else do you have? Just curious.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


• Seamaster
• Planet Ocean
• El Primero
• Yacht Master

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Get a MM300 asap, ebenke! It is such a beautiful watch. I bought mine in February 2016 after thinking about getting one for at leats four years. It is such an incredibly nice piece at that price. I should have bought one earlier. 
At the time of my purchase the MM300 was my most reasonably priced watch as well. I love it so much that I decided to get a second one, just in case. The second MM300 is now waiting in the safe.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ebenke said:


> • Seamaster
> • Planet Ocean
> • El Primero
> • Yacht Master
> ...


Very nice! The mm300 will be in good company!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

My favorite watch in the stable. Can't believe how long it took me to pull the trigger. 

As far as my higher end watches... I've had 2 Tudor Pelagos, a Omega Speedmaster, and a vintage Rolex. I got rid of all of them(except the Rolex, which was a gift). Never connected. This watch will never leave my collection. 

You can let it get fingerprinted and smudged up for a tool look. Or you can give it a wipe down and make it sparkle to dress up. 

The 8L35 is a solid movement that has minimal positional variance. Gotta love a 28,800bph movement. Wish they put it in more pieces. The Sumo (another fav of mine) deserves this movement. 

Those on the fence should pull the trigger. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## bunjamin (Apr 11, 2016)

How does it wear compared to the Pelagos?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Have you guys seen Seiya's current price? Is lower than most, but is it a good price in your eyes?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

ebenke said:


> Have you guys seen Seiya's current price? Is lower than most, but is it a good price in your eyes?
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi Ebenke, I don't know if he's the lowest, but I couldn't find any other price that was below $2k, including eBay. Of course it's an hourly or even a minute by minute thing where a good price may pop up somewhere in cyberland. I went with Seiya because I've dealt with him in the past and he's been prompt on answering questions and quick on processing your order.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Hi Ebenke, I don't know if he's the lowest, but I couldn't find any other price that was below $2k, including eBay. Of course it's an hourly or even a minute by minute thing where a good price may pop up somewhere in cyberland. I went with Seiya because I've dealt with him in the past and he's been prompt on answering questions and quick on processing your order.


Everything you've said I agree with, prices are absolutely fluid in today's market, I'm just debating spending the $$. I just spent some money on my Tundra, I'm contemplating new HRE's for my new VW, but hey it's only $$

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

I too was in a quandary in thinking about where I would spend my $$. But, the MM300 screamed at me  It was an inevitable happening. Now, I've had it on my wrist non-stop since I've received it. Home, sleep, work, it's here now. Don't even have time to size up the bracelet as I get a feeling of separation anxiety, lol.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

chefcook said:


> Get a MM300 asap, ebenke! It is such a beautiful watch. I bought mine in February 2016 after thinking about getting one for at leats four years. It is such an incredibly nice piece at that price. I should have bought one earlier.
> At the time of my purchase the MM300 was my most reasonably priced watch as well. I love it so much that I decided to get a second one, just in case. The second MM300 is now waiting in the safe.
> 
> View attachment 11188618
> ...


lol, I was thinking of taking pics of my unboxing, but I just tore into it and removed the bracelet and strapped the rubber on it so I could wear it right away. Now you've gone a poisoned my pure mind with thinking of getting a safe queen


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

nupicasso said:


> My favorite watch in the stable. Can't believe how long it took me to pull the trigger.
> 
> As far as my higher end watches... I've had 2 Tudor Pelagos, a *Omega Speedmaster*, and a vintage Rolex. I got rid of all of them(except the Rolex, which was a gift). *Never connected*. This watch will never leave my collection.
> 
> ...


~~~the Speedie Pro was a gateway watch for me, one of my first nice watches, but the Speedmaster just didn't have enough to make me want to keep it. I sold it last spring to finance the purchase of the spring drive tuna I bought (4th hand). I'm not knocking the Speedmaster, and I can see why others have or keep one in their collections but for me, I decided to part with it. Selfishly, dive watches are all I want to wear










obligatory MM300 pic=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Berkeley, a town to the left of reality, is so feminist you could get arrested for your daydreams. -Andrew Klavan


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~the Speedie Pro was a gateway watch for me, one of my first nice watches, but the Speedmaster just didn't have enough to make me want to keep it. I sold it last spring to finance the purchase of the spring drive tuna I bought (4th hand). I'm not knocking the Speedmaster, and I can see why others have or keep one in their collections but for me, I decided to part with it. Selfishly, dive watches are all I want to wear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes...Divers are all I wear as well.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Divers are so practical, cool and robust. It's hard to argue against any diver's watch as a daily beater 
I've had a Pelagos, too, but sold it a while ago. It is a lovely watch, actually the SeaDweller Rolex should have built after the 16600 in my opinion. However at nearly double the price of a MM300 I thought the Pelagos was not as nicely made. The bracelet fit was not as nice, edges are sharper and do not feel as nicely finished, and the clasp, while certainly being a more solid construction, is not as functional in daily wear as the MM300 clasp. Another big big plus is DiaShield on the SBDX017. DiaShield makes the MM300 mega robust. My MM300 after a year of being on my wrist almost daily looks like the Pelagos looked after a week. 
The rubber strap that comes with the Pelagos is much nicer than the Seiko rubber, however.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

wrong post


----------



## Dsebeck (Oct 12, 2013)

My Seiko MM300 and Northwoods Madison Barlow. I think the marinemaster is representative of yesterday's sub. It's made for use; you put it on when heading into the elements instead of taking it off. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ebenke said:


> Everything you've said I agree with, prices are absolutely fluid in today's market, I'm just debating spending the $$. I just spent some money on my Tundra, I'm contemplating new HRE's for my new VW, but hey it's only $$
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Chino has it listed right now for $1858. He's super fast and great to deal with (as is Seiya).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Hale color said:


> Chino has it listed right now for $1858. He's super fast and great to deal with (as is Seiya).


But Chino is an AD.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> But Chino is an AD.


Thanks! Good to know. I'm poised........


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Still my daily beater.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all my fellow MM300 owners..past, current, and future.









(Photoshopped bezel)


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

Anyone willing to sell one of these? I've been drooling over the MM300 for months now. I find the dial and the sweeping hand hypnotic for some reason.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Somehow MM 300 still looks good even side by side with GS.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Cocas said:


> Somehow MM 300 still looks good even side by side with GS.


Sweet combo!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Cocas said:


> Somehow MM 300 still looks good even side by side with GS.


I agree!


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's a looker  I had to switch out the strap with an SKX style with a rubber keeper. The metal keeper's corners would dig into my wrist under my weather jacket cuff, it kinda hurt.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

spaceman said:


> I agree!


Love this Duo! I'm thinking an SBGX059 or 091 is going to be my next watch, probably replacing the Alpinist. I love the idea of a 9F GS.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

Love my baby


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

When the lighting is right, the bezel color turns to a special greyish brown. I have not seen anything like this in other watch brands.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Next to its big brother ;-)


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful pair, Kronos-TP! How do they compare on the wrist? Do you think the MM600 wears much larger?


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks chefcook! Yes,the MM600 is substantially larger than the MM300,but since it's made from Titanium it wears significantly lighter on my wrist. I believe there's a difference in weight of about 35g between the two. The MM300 is the heaviest of all Seiko Marinemasters if I am not mistaken. I love them both!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## BadTrainDriver (Jul 7, 2006)

As a previous owner of a MM600 and a MM1000, and a current (new) owner of a MM300, personally, I prefer the MM300. While I appreciated the craftsmanship of the other two, I just couldn't get over the height! Always afraid I was going to hit it against something. I've owned 20+ high end divers in the last two decades, and I can now say I've found my favorite in the MM300!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

MM300 on its home turf: Gonpachi - the Kill Bill restaurant in Tokyo.









A better pic of the restaurant...


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Kronos-TP said:


> Thanks chefcook! Yes,the MM600 is substantially larger than the MM300,but since it's made from Titanium it wears significantly lighter on my wrist. I believe there's a difference in weight of about 35g between the two. The MM300 is the heaviest of all Seiko Marinemasters if I am not mistaken. I love them both!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





BadTrainDriver said:


> As a previous owner of a MM600 and a MM1000, and a current (new) owner of a MM300, personally, I prefer the MM300. While I appreciated the craftsmanship of the other two, I just couldn't get over the height! Always afraid I was going to hit it against something. I've owned 20+ high end divers in the last two decades, and I can now say I've found my favorite in the MM300!


Thanks for your feedback guys!
The height is also what is bugging me. I would not buy it to replace the MM300 but to complement it. I really like the spring drive movement and find the Ti case very intriguing, too. The MM600 looks cool and I'd love having both MM300 and MM600 (which would eventually lead me to the SBEX MM1000 as well but that one is definitely too much for my wrists...).
The MM300 is no doubt the perfect watch for me and I could never part with it. I am not yet decided whether SD and Ti case are enough to justify spending about 3.5k Euros on a MM600 in addition to the perfect (for me) MM300.


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

The MM600 has a more toolish look and feel to it,hence the sturdier case and all. It's my favorite travel companion because of its very useful GMT complication,pretty unbeatable Spring Drive powered accuracy accompanied with a high power reserve of 3 days. But all in all,the MM300 is my ultimate Seiko grail watch. This is what got me literally hooked with Seiko in the first place!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Side by side with its cousin b-)


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

Still loving the MM300 as much as the first day I got it.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Nice warn spring afternoon here in north central Fla. albeit partly cloudy as seen by the reflection on the MarineMaster's Hardlex crystal

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
It's never too late to have a happy childhood


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

SBDX017 |>


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

coffee and watches










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perilei (Mar 25, 2017)

Just recieved my SBDX017. Bought second hand.
WHAT. A. WATCH!

It is hands down the best watch i have ever bought. The looks, the quality, everything. On top it runs +1 s/day.

This is a keeper


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Behold









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

perilei said:


> Just recieved my SBDX017. Bought second hand.
> WHAT. A. WATCH!
> 
> It is hands down the best watch i have ever bought. The looks, the quality, everything. On top it runs +1 s/day.
> ...


where and what price?
thinking real hard top get one


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

mm300 on my small wrist.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Alimamy said:


> mm300 on my small wrist.


 How small is small? I'm still trying to decide if an MM300 would be too big for my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

My wrist is just slightly above 6.5". I wear my MM300 nearly daily and it is very comfortable on the wrist. Of course it is not small but it is never too big.


----------



## visitangels1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Awesome photos, thanks for sharing! I've got a 6.5 inch wrist and you've just convinced me to purchase a MM300 (my poor wallet!).



chefcook said:


> My wrist is just slightly above 6.5". I wear my MM300 nearly daily and it is very comfortable on the wrist. Of course it is not small but it is never too big.
> 
> View attachment 11332778
> 
> View attachment 11332826


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

My wrist is about 5 and 3/4" it's still wearable, and pictures being 2 dimensional have a tendency make the watch look larger on my wrist; they flatten out the image and don't give the same impression as it looks in real life.

At 6.5" I'd say go for it, or try it on in person first if you can.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Alimamy said:


> ... pictures being 2 dimensional have a tendency make the watch look larger on my wrist; they flatten out the image and don't give the same impression as it looks in real life.
> ...


Absolutely. What looks acceptable in pics usually looks perfect in reality.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Just got sbdx001! Love the curves!!! Here's on my 7 inches wrist.



















Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

This is my SBDX017 I purchased a couple of months back. Seiko forgot to do 2 things to make this watch outstanding.

1) a sapphire crystal. This is really easy to do on the MM300 due to the lock down ring design which retains the crystal







Just pop the bezel off with a knife, and then unscrew the inner locking ring (this is right hand threaded). New sapphire went in fine, I little care is needed to ensure the L gasket is seated in the case locking ring and against the crystal correctly.







Sapphire now in, so let's get into the guts of it. The outer locking ring will remove the crystal assembly from the case (this is a left handed thread) my particular watch it was in really tight, so take care














Crown and movement out







Movement inside is a 8L35B, my watch has a batch code from October 2016

Inside the case







No made in China anywhere

2) the second detail Seiko forgot was to regulate this great movement. Mine has been running consistently at +8s per day from the day I got it, this is bull$hit from such and outstanding movement, I want it to a couple of seconds per week. Here is what I have got it to.


























I will see how it goes over the next few weeks to see if I need to readjust


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rippa said:


> This is my SBDX017 I purchased a couple of months back. Seiko forgot to do 2 things to make this watch outstanding.
> 
> 1) a sapphire crystal. This is really easy to do on the MM300 due to the lock down ring design which retains the crystal
> 
> 2) the second detail Seiko forgot was to regulate this great movement. Mine has been running consistently at +8s per day from the day I got it, this is bull$hit from such and outstanding movement, I want it to a couple of seconds per week.


Phenomenal post! You make it look easy!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Phenomenal post! You make it look easy!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Thanks. I forgot to mention, although not clear in the photos, the movement definitely has the MEMS escape wheel and pallet fork.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Mine is running consistently at +2s per day. During night time, I rest my mm300 with face up position which I found that this is the best position for my mm300. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

> View attachment 11360410
> 
> Sapphire now in, so let's get into the guts of it. The outer locking ring will remove the crystal assembly from the case (this is a left handed thread) my particular watch it was in really tight, so take care


Is this the same system used on the SBDX001, for some reason I thought you needed a crystal lift to remove the crystal
Great post btw !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Great Work! What is the diameter of the crystal? I want to plop in a double dome in MM300 now that I know it can be done.


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> Is this the same system used on the SBDX001, for some reason I thought you needed a crystal lift to remove the crystal
> Great post btw !
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


i believe it's the same on the SBDX001. However, I think the very early models required a different tool to remove the crystal assembly from the case. Newer models just use a standard case back tool. I didn't need to use a crystal lift.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks Rippa !!
The possibilities are endless now LOL
I could do a rich man's SKX ... hmmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Thanks for the images...In particular, the isolated dial just goes to show how stunning the design is on the MM300. Classic!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

New leather strap from Toshi. Thought it might make a nice "going out" option. Pardon the less than fantastic pics:


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it on the strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, is your strap the OEM strap? If not, would you share with me where you purchased it from? My MM300 rubber strap came with a brushed steel keeper whereas yours is a rubber one. I prefer rubber as it doesn't dig into my wrist if I'm wearing a sweaty or jacket that has elastic cuffs. Thanx in advance  Btw, it is a fine watch indeed with a strap. I was hard set on getting a Strapcode Angus Jubilee but after a month wearing it on a strap I purchased from Zulu Divers, I think it's gonna stay on it for the long term. Maybe move on to a Crafter Blue eventually.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Hi, is your strap the OEM strap? If not, would you share with me where you purchased it from? My MM300 rubber strap came with a brushed steel keeper whereas yours is a rubber one. I prefer rubber as it doesn't dig into my wrist if I'm wearing a sweaty or jacket that has elastic cuffs. Thanx in advance  Btw, it is a fine watch indeed with a strap. I was hard set on getting a Strapcode Angus Jubilee but after a month wearing it on a strap I purchased from Zulu Divers, I think it's gonna stay on it for the long term. Maybe move on to a Crafter Blue eventually.


It's the OEM strap. This is a replacement from eBay.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Hi, is your strap the OEM strap? If not, would you share with me where you purchased it from? My MM300 rubber strap came with a brushed steel keeper whereas yours is a rubber one. I prefer rubber as it doesn't dig into my wrist if I'm wearing a sweaty or jacket that has elastic cuffs. Thanx in advance  Btw, it is a fine watch indeed with a strap. I was hard set on getting a Strapcode Angus Jubilee but after a month wearing it on a strap I purchased from Zulu Divers, I think it's gonna stay on it for the long term. Maybe move on to a Crafter Blue eventually.


That is the OEM strap for SBDX001, they switched to the ones with metal keeper for SBDX017. You can get them both from Seiya


----------



## darthng (Aug 29, 2011)

On the OEM rubber strap since got it last month at Hong Kong.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

Exquisite piece darthng! The dial is simply fantastic. I wish Seiko would release more Zimbe variants. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## darthng (Aug 29, 2011)

Kronos-TP said:


> Exquisite piece darthng! The dial is simply fantastic. I wish Seiko would release more Zimbe variants.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yes agreed on the dial. Definitely stay in my collection. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Gave the MM300 a healthy dose of vitamin sea.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> That is the OEM strap for SBDX001, they switched to the ones with metal keeper for SBDX017. You can get them both from Seiya


Thx! Checking on it now


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Spring-Diver said:


> It's the OEM strap. This is a replacement from eBay.
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


Thx Shannon, chking eBay out as wel


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive owned the MM300 twice and never once did I mount it on the stock rubber - never like the look enough to try it out but I guess Im getting used to it because I have to admit it looks great on this photo.
I suspect the surge in full waffle seiko straps has made me appreciate the partly waffle strap more.
Do they make a 22mm version of the same strap? - wondering now if I should chase one down for my 029 Diver?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Ive owned the MM300 twice and never once did I mount it on the stock rubber - never like the look enough to try it out but I guess Im getting used to it because I have to admit it looks great on this photo.
> I suspect the surge in full waffle seiko straps has made me appreciate the partly waffle strap more.
> Do they make a 22mm version of the same strap? - wondering now if I should chase one down for my 029 Diver?


http://www.strapboutique.com/mobile/Product.aspx?id=37515

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Seiko 22mm M22 waffle strap repro wjean28 William Jean strapboutique
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yep - thanks.
Came back here to edit my previous post and saw you'd already answered / helped out. - Thx.
I think I was on the strap boutique website when you were posting. :-!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Ive owned the MM300 twice and never once did I mount it on the stock rubber - never like the look enough to try it out but I guess Im getting used to it because I have to admit it looks great on this photo.
> I suspect the surge in full waffle seiko straps has made me appreciate the partly waffle strap more.
> Do they make a 22mm version of the same strap? - wondering now if I should chase one down for my 029 Diver?


I'm just the opposite&#55357;&#56834; I love the looks of the MM strap. Next week I'll order Jake's version. It's silicon versus PU. So it should be much softer.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4111628

WJean made some 22mm MM straps. However, he just filled in the "notch" at the spring bar, so the strap still tapers to a 18mm buckle. I wish Seiko would make a true 22mm version, with 20mm buckle, using the much nicer SD Tuna strap formula.

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

All this "waffling on" about waffles has prompted me to dig out my UncleSeiko 20mm waffle

Looks pretty good - just a smidgeon tight so I may have to dig out a longer buckle.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> WJean made some 22mm MM straps. However, he just filled in the "notch" at the spring bar, so the strap still tapers to a 18mm buckle. I wish Seiko would make a true 22mm version, with 20mm buckle, using the much nicer SD Tuna strap formula.


Thx..... more options.
Have to agree with you that a flared/ notched 22mm strap that tapers to 20mm would be preferable.
Happy with my modded 24mm Bonito for the moment but will keep my eyes open.
cheers.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 11360418
> View attachment 11360426
> 
> Crown and movement out
> ...


So it looks like you've resisted the urge to see if the movement will fit in other Seiko cases while it was out. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Shall I try...


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Raydius said:


> So it looks like you've resisted the urge to see if the movement will fit in other Seiko cases while it was out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Lol. I was wondering the same thing. I'd love to put it in my Sumo

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Do let us know how it works out with Jake.. 
Asked him back in Oct 2016 regarding the Triple-D, but he said it won't be available as he gave up chasing factories...
Good luck!



Spring-Diver said:


> I'm just the opposite? I love the looks of the MM strap. Next week I'll order Jake's version. It's silicon versus PU. So it should be much softer.
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

mtb2104 said:


> Do let us know how it works out with Jake..
> Asked him back in Oct 2016 regarding the Triple-D, but he said it won't be available as he gave up chasing factories...
> Good luck!


I'll send an email later in the week to find out if there available yet. Fingers crossed!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

I am surprised by the accuracy of the MM300. After 2 days following adjusting the beat rate it has gained only 1/2 a second. Not bad for an auto watch. (Note: I set it against my Quartz tuna, which loses 1 second per month)


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

darthng said:


> On the OEM rubber strap since got it last month at Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep coming back to this post to gaze upon this beauty of a watch and I now know that if there's an MM300 I want more than mine, is yours!


----------



## FR4N (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Stunning shot!!



FR4N said:


> View attachment 11409362


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

On the subject of OEM rubber - I found this wave vent for pennies and am liking it quite a lot. It's a bit long but the keeper stows it out of the way effectively.


----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

My precious


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

ramonv said:


>


That shot!!! 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

darthng said:


> On the OEM rubber strap since got it last month at Hong Kong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the dial

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Just a quick update on results from regulating my watch a few days back now. I can assure you I have not falsified any results.

I am amazed at the time keeping achievable for the MM300.

3rd April







4th April







6th April








Note: photos taken as soon as second hand on Quartz tuna jumps. I have been wearing the MM300 constantly.

so far no loss or gain in time.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^thats awesome performance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

Rippa said:


> Just a quick update on results from regulating my watch a few days back now. I can assure you I have not falsified any results.
> 
> I am amazed at the time keeping achievable for the MM300.
> 
> ...


Once you pop the bezel out, did you use a special tool to remove the front or a any competent watchmaker could do it? I think you have to unscrew clockwise too. Can you confirm that please?

Incredible accuracy by the way. That would make any submariner jealous .

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

BubbleFree said:


> Once you pop the bezel out, did you use a special tool to remove the front or a any competent watchmaker could do it? I think you have to unscrew clockwise too. Can you confirm that please?
> 
> Incredible accuracy by the way. That would make any submariner jealous .
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


When the bezel is off it's a standard case back tool to open the case. It's the outer locking ring and it's a left handed thread, so yes clockwise to open. A trained watchmaker will be able to open a MM300 no problem at all


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Guys! I am contemplating buying the MM300, what kind of QC issues can I expect? I've heard of misaligned bezels, chapter rings and dials. I've had the mm300 bug bite off and on now. I just want to make sure what I'm getting myself into before buying.


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

Since Seiko switching to reference number SBDX017 I haven't seen a single misalignment. I have two and both are spot on.


----------



## BDC (Dec 29, 2010)

001, or 017, I think I've seen *one* misaligned MM300 in all my time here. These aren't Sumo's, or SKX's.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

chefcook said:


> Since Seiko switching to reference number SBDX017 I haven't seen a single misalignment. I have two and both are spot on.


Is this the general experience? If so then I may have found my next watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

theEntreriCode said:


> Is this the general experience? If so then I may have found my next watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SBDX017 is perfection.


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

theEntreriCode said:


> Is this the general experience? If so then I may have found my next watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. Got a 2013 SBDX001 and everything is perfectly aligned. IMHO this watch good easily have a Grand Seiko logo on it.

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Johnegil (Feb 19, 2014)

Also leaning in that direction...



BubbleFree said:


> Same here. Got a 2013 SBDX001 and everything is perfectly aligned. IMHO this watch good easily have a Grand Seiko logo on it.
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Johnegil (Feb 19, 2014)

@srexy Saw your footer: how would you compare and contrast your MM300 and your Pelagos? Any firm preference? Looking at both and having a hard time deciding.

Thanks
John



srexy said:


> On the subject of OEM rubber - I found this wave vent for pennies and am liking it quite a lot. It's a bit long but the keeper stows it out of the way effectively.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Johnegil said:


> @srexy Saw your footer: how would you compare and contrast your MM300 and your Pelagos? Any firm preference? Looking at both and having a hard time deciding.
> 
> Thanks
> John


John,

LOL - I'm afraid o can't help you there because I don't think I would give either of them up at this point!

I would say that they're both tool watches but that the Pelagos is MORE toolish due to the Ti and on the flip side - the elaborate finishing of the MM.

I would honestly tell anyone that was torn and had the scratch to swing it - get both! They're different enough that you will want to wear both and they can stand shoulder to shoulder in any collection.

Edit: re-read you question. If I had to choose - the edge might go to the Pelagos just because the low profile and low weight makes it slightly more versatile. It's just the slightest of edges tho.

- Rex


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I am being pushed inevitably, inexorably, intrepidly....towards...the...edge! Must have this watch!


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Cycletroll said:


> I am being pushed inevitably, inexorably, intrepidly....towards...the...edge! Must have this watch!


I know the feeling! I'm now debating between this and another Urushi Dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IH Biker (Jun 27, 2014)

I am selling mine... posted on the private seller section. It just does not get enough wrist time since I bought the MM600. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Pmed you !


Sent from Nebraska


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

After a week on the wrist watch is still dead on time. Thought I would check it again on the timegrapher:










































Excellent for a mechanical watch.

I was really disappointed when I first got this watch, it was gaining nearly 1 minute per week. Now it's great being accurate and with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Perfect!!!


----------



## BubbleFree (Apr 3, 2013)

I was thinking about regulated the watch. Mine was +6 to +9/day wich is not that bad. After seeing your posts I will go see my watchmaker really soon for sure. I don't understand seiko on this. They could take few minutes per watch. I mean, it's not that long to adjust. They would probably have to put a GS logo on it though.


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Rippa said:


> After a week on the wrist watch is still dead on time. Thought I would check it again on the timegrapher:
> View attachment 11444082
> 
> View attachment 11444090
> ...


Wow! I back tracked and read your post. I think I really do have to get this watch now. How easy or difficult is this to do yourself? As an engineer doing something like this myself appeals to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

theEntreriCode said:


> Wow! I back tracked and read your post. I think I really do have to get this watch now. How easy or difficult is this to do yourself? As an engineer doing something like this myself appeals to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if you have the appropriate tools and patience it is not too difficult. Mine is a relatively new watch, so I only had to adjust the micro adjustment cam screw. It is very fine adjustment. I did it for all 6 positions, allowing a few minutes in each to get a consistent reading from a timegrapher. I had to do this three times over 2 days until I was finally happy with it, so it took hours rather than a few minutes. I wasn't paying anyone a hourly rate, so I took my time. Note later adjustment was very small movement of the screw i.e. 5/8ths of [email protected]#* all.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Rippa said:


> if you have the appropriate tools and patience it is not too difficult. Mine is a relatively new watch, so I only had to adjust the micro adjustment cam screw. It is very fine adjustment. I did it for all 6 positions, allowing a few minutes in each to get a consistent reading from a timegrapher. I had to do this three times over 2 days until I was finally happy with it, so it took hours rather than a few minutes. I wasn't paying anyone a hourly rate, so I took my time. Note later adjustment was very small movement of the screw i.e. 5/8ths of [email protected]#* all.


Absolutely lovely man! Would you mind terribly if I PM'd you for some information once I get the watch? Unfortunately it might take me anywhere from a few weeks to a few months to get. I'll look into the cost of a time grapher...the rest of the tools I'll try to machine out of POM/Nylon at work. What kind of tools will I need? I may do the saphire mod at the same time. Do you think it takes some of the warmth away from the dial when viewed through the hardlex?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Well, I've gone and done it, my MM300 should be here Mon or Tues! So excited!
Thanks you enablers! 


And thanks to the WUS Sales Forum. Got a nice pre-owned with full kit for a fair price from a trusted member. Gotta love this community!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Rippa said:


> After a week on the wrist watch is still dead on time. Thought I would check it again on the timegrapher:
> View attachment 11444082
> 
> View attachment 11444090
> ...


have you calibrated it? or it is just a factory calibration?


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> have you calibrated it? or it is just a factory calibration?


Just factory calibration. I knew what the watch was gaining prior to adjusting, via a number of sources GPS, internet atomic time servers and accurate Quartz watches. So used the timegrapher to offset from this, just happens to be not too bad at factory calibration. As I said before the watch has been bang on time for a week now checking against GPS, atomic time servers etc., so I am more than happy with it.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Rippa...... as a previous MM300 owner with borderline accuracy, I have to tip my hat to you for your self adjusting skill set.
If I was getting these accuracy results, Id probably still own my MM300 - Respect.


----------



## winstoda (Jun 20, 2012)

Picked up a used MM300 last week, was originally sourced from Chino and the card is dated 1/2017. I've worn it a week now and have lost one second. That's one second in a week. Love this thing!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Cycletroll said:


> Well, I've gone and done it, my MM300 should be here Mon or Tues! So excited!
> Thanks you enablers!
> 
> And thanks to the WUS Sales Forum. Got a nice pre-owned with full kit for a fair price from a trusted member. Gotta love this community!


Yay for you Cycletroll! You'll be loving it once you have it in hand


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Trying out the sub clasp on the Angus bracelet. Polishing the center to match better also... I actually like how it's going.




























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

theEntreriCode said:


> Absolutely lovely man! Would you mind terribly if I PM'd you for some information once I get the watch? Unfortunately it might take me anywhere from a few weeks to a few months to get. I'll look into the cost of a time grapher...the rest of the tools I'll try to machine out of POM/Nylon at work. What kind of tools will I need? I may do the saphire mod at the same time. Do you think it takes some of the warmth away from the dial when viewed through the hardlex?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tools I used were a standard case back opener, timegrapher, knife (to remove bezel), Bergeon movement holder, puffer, and 1.4mm Bergeon screw driver. Sapphire was from yobokies, I installed this first prior to opening the case to get the movement out. The sapphire has a blue tint to it, a little more darker than the stock hardlex. The dial still looks really good. It's actually the best with no crystal on.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Rippa said:


> Tools I used were a standard case back opener, timegrapher, knife (to remove bezel), Bergeon movement holder, puffer, and 1.4mm Bergeon screw driver. Sapphire was from yobokies, I installed this first prior to opening the case to get the movement out. The sapphire has a blue tint to it, a little more darker than the stock hardlex. The dial still looks really good. It's actually the best with no crystal on.


How do you feel the Yobokies AR compares to stock? I feel like stock Hardlex is actually better than most CrystalTimes AR that I've used.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Raydius said:


> How do you feel the Yobokies AR compares to stock? I feel like stock Hardlex is actually better than most CrystalTimes AR that I've used.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


The Yobokies AR is quite similar, I like it. I have one crystal times sapphire on a SKX, and yes the AR seems to be thick and you can see it from any angle, but it does look good. All personal preference though.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Yay for you Cycletroll! You'll be loving it once you have it in hand


Picked up my new to me (looked brand spanky!) SBDX017 and promptly sized it and took and the dogs for a three mile hike to wind her up. To say I'm thrilled is an understatement! This watch has so far exceeded my expectations I'm at a loss for words-It's just, well, ummm. perfect!!!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 11360418
> 
> Crown and movement out


Excellent post. I nearly always regulate my Seiko's when I get them but I never did the MM300 as I never saw a HowTo like this. Bravo. Couple of questions...

1. Any special procedure for getting the crown out?

2. Benefit of the Sapphire? I find the Hardlex is well protected and I'm unlikely to scratch it but the bezel is asking for it! Sapphire getting you better AR? Better clarity? Funky dome? Intrigued...


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

See the lever just below and to the right of the date window, that's for releasing the crown/stem assembly. Push it down and the crown/stem will be able to be removed from the movement


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Rocking fixed bar setting from Erikas


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Rocking fixed bar setting from Erikas


Please tell me more about this strap.
where to buy ?


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

burns78 said:


> Please tell me more about this strap.
> where to buy ?


Allow me to butt in. I've been planning to get a strap from her as well.

http://erikasoriginals.com


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

spaceman said:


> Allow me to butt in. I've been planning to get a strap from her as well.
> 
> The Original MN Strap by Erika's Originals


She is very responsive and ships quickly, and these MN straps are the most comfortable things you can find!
I have both the original version (nato-ish) and the fixed bar version, and I think the fixed bar version works better with MM300, while the original version works well for smaller/lighter watch heads
highly recommended


----------



## blakerad (Dec 11, 2015)

mtb2104 said:


> Rocking fixed bar setting from Erikas


Any more pics of that bad boy

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rippa said:


> View attachment 11483714
> 
> See the lever just below and to the right of the date window, that's for releasing the crown/stem assembly. Push it down and the crown/stem will be able to be removed from the movement


Thanks for that, easy when you know how! :-!


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> I have both the original version (nato-ish) and the fixed bar version, and I think the fixed bar version works better with MM300, while the original version works well for smaller/lighter watch heads
> highly recommended


Just placed an order for the Black Ops MN strap, also in fixed bar setting. Now the wait begins.


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey there fellow MM300 lovers, I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy a MM300 new from one of the JDM sellers at the end of the month - but I've noticed that Chino, Seiya and SIJ are ALL SOLD OUT of the SBDX017. Should I be panicking right now? Or, is this something that happens every so often?

Awaiting your replies.

Sincerely,

Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## ctgmi (Feb 26, 2015)

DocSLUGGO said:


> Hey there fellow MM300 lovers, I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy a MM300 new from one of the JDM sellers at the end of the month - but I've noticed that Chino, Seiya and SIJ are ALL SOLD OUT of the SBDX017. Should I be panicking right now? Or, is this something that happens every so often?
> 
> Awaiting your replies.
> 
> ...


Take a little trip up to Paris. Just picked one up last week at the Seiko boutique , with the VAT exemption the price was right with Seiya, Chino and the like.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

DocSLUGGO said:


> Hey there fellow MM300 lovers, I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy a MM300 new from one of the JDM sellers at the end of the month - but I've noticed that Chino, Seiya and SIJ are ALL SOLD OUT of the SBDX017. Should I be panicking right now? Or, is this something that happens every so often?
> 
> Awaiting your replies.
> 
> ...


I think it happens fairly often. They tend to get watches in batches and do t re order when the inventory drops low or is sold out. They'll get stock soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

DocSLUGGO said:


> ...I'm looking to buy a MM300 new from one of the JDM sellers at the end of the month - but I've noticed that Chino, Seiya and SIJ are ALL SOLD OUT of the SBDX017. Should I be panicking right now? Or, is this something that happens every so often?


Hey Mike,

It's worth a shot to reach out to Katsu-san at Higuchi-Inc. There is a chance that since both Seiya and Chino are out, he's out as well. However i don't think you need to panic, they're probably all awaiting more stock as previously mentioned.

Cheers


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

DocSLUGGO said:


> Hey there fellow MM300 lovers, I have a question for you. I'm looking to buy a MM300 new from one of the JDM sellers at the end of the month - but I've noticed that Chino, Seiya and SIJ are ALL SOLD OUT of the SBDX017. Should I be panicking right now? Or, is this something that happens every so often?
> 
> Awaiting your replies.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I recently bought two watches (SBDB011 and SBDX017) from this german seller: The online shop for high quality watches - uhrenlounge

The are an official Seiko AD, ship to Italy AFAIK, have the SBDX017 in stock and the price was really good considering there will be no VAT added since it is within the EU.

BR
Max


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

leroytwohawks said:


> *One of my pictures that Bongo Boy is convinced is a conspiracy to make him spend money, and it is.* :-d
> 
> View attachment 596909


Hi,
Nice strap! Could you pls give more information about this strap?


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

IMO, the most serious problem of MM300 is the BUCKLE on the original rubber strap. First, the color is different, more grey. Second, the finish is different from both the case and keeper, more like sand finishing. I am a newbie watch collector and just got my MM300 yesterday, but to me this is a serious design flaw. What you guys think about this?


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> Hey Mike,
> 
> It's worth a shot to reach out to Katsu-san at Higuchi-Inc. There is a chance that since both Seiya and Chino are out, he's out as well. However i don't think you need to panic, they're probably all awaiting more stock as previously mentioned.
> 
> Cheers


I just got my SBDX017 from Katsu-san and I had to wait a month for it so it seems like the demand for these watches is still strong and they're selling out quickly. Katsu-san told me that my watch was the only one that he got from Seiko for March.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

zhukovsky said:


> IMO, the most serious problem of MM300 is the BUCKLE on the original rubber strap. First, the color is different, more grey. Second, the finish is different from both the case and keeper, more like sand finishing. I am a newbie watch collector and just got my MM300 yesterday, but to me this is a serious design flaw. What you guys think about this?


You're crazy ? 
seriously ? 

You must sell this watch!
or
Buy a rubber strap older version SBDX001

But the metal buckle willn't harmonize in the watch because it is satin !!!










or!!!:

*http://www.tungchoywatch.com/product_info.php/cPath/140_142/products_id/1721*


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

burns78 said:


> You're crazy ?
> seriously ?
> 
> You must sell this watch!
> ...


Maybe I am too picky but I am serious. Overall, I like the watch and will definitely keep it.

Thanks for the link. Now I'm considering getting the polished Seiko buckle.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sunday. Family day. Coffee. MM300. Perfect life. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## bart_us (Oct 8, 2013)

Surfing with dog


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Kayaking, swimming, general beaching. Beautiful day.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

kevio said:


> I just got my SBDX017 from Katsu-san and I had to wait a month for it so it seems like the demand for these watches is still strong and they're selling out quickly. Katsu-san told me that my watch was the only one that he got from Seiko for March.


The situation isn't that dire in reality, though. Don't listen to everything sellers tell you, whether they are Katsu, Seiya, Chino or others. I just came back from Tokyo, having visited numerous Bic Camera and Yodobashi stores in the center, they are all well stocked up with SBDX017 MM300. Biccamera stores have them currently 15% off retail and Yodobashi at 20%. Last year they were offering new MM300 for as low as 30% off retail. I still own the original SBDX001 from 2001 so not that keen on 'upgrading' as there's really no need for me, personally.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Wednesday. My checklist before go to work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Recht (May 8, 2006)

Appears to be back in stock at Chino.


----------



## rajnikhil (Apr 19, 2007)

Ordered mine last night from Chino Watch. It was quick transaction. Now waiting for the watch!!!!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Just did some regulating. This process of course begins with paranoid mummification.



















Now gaining less than 1 s/d.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Raydius said:


> Just did some regulating. This process of course begins with paranoid mummification.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j

What does this entail? Or does a watch maker do it? I'm really interested in a MM300 but the fact the accuracy could be as bad as +/- 10 seconds a day worries me a little


----------



## rajnikhil (Apr 19, 2007)

Received it today from Chino Watch. It came in super fast, placed the order on Thursday night and got the watch on Monday morning!!! I would definitely buy from Chino again.

Some pics:

View attachment IMG_20170424_165938.jpg






View attachment IMG_20170424_201901.jpg


----------



## visitangels1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've got a basic question; I recently purchased a used SBDX017 off the 'bay. From the serial#, it looks like it was made about the middle of 2015. I used to own a SBDX001, but sold that a while ago. To my aging eyes, it doesn't seem like the lume is that much better between the SBDX017 and the SBDX001, even though the the 17 is supposed to have the newer Lumibrite.

My question is whether others have noticed the same thing, or is my experience just an fluke? Also, did Seiko start using the newer Lumibrite with all of their SBDX017s, or did some of the early ones not have the newer Lumibrite in them?

Sorry if this question has already been discussed, I did a cursory search and didn't find an answer.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

New luminescence lights 60% longer but not brighter !!!


----------



## visitangels1 (Aug 4, 2014)

burns78 said:


> New luminescence lights 60% longer but not brighter !!!


Thanks I didn't realize that. I also own a SBBN033, after having previously owned a SBBN015. I can definitely tell the difference in the lume between the 33 and the 15! There is no doubt that the 33 has the new and improved lume, so that's why I was curious when there didn't seem to be much of a difference in lume performance between the SBDX017 and the SBDX001.


----------



## Rickfernandez (Aug 21, 2015)

Here is a comparison of the mm300 next to a speedmaster. Before I saw the mm300 I thought it was a big watch, I found it to fit comfortably.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Rickfernandez said:


> Here is a comparison of the mm300 next to a speedmaster. Before I saw the mm300 I thought it was a big watch, I found it to fit comfortably.
> View attachment 11626346


 This is really useful for me. I'm still on the fence about an MM300, but I do have a speedmaster and a 6.5" wrist. The speedy is about as big as I think I can go. I had a Pelagos and found it too big. In this picture, the MM300 looks a lot bigger than the speedy. Is that the case?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

visitangels1 said:


> Thanks I didn't realize that. I also own a SBBN033, after having previously owned a SBBN015. I can definitely tell the difference in the lume between the 33 and the 15! There is no doubt that the 33 has the new and improved lume, so that's why I was curious when there didn't seem to be much of a difference in lume performance between the SBDX017 and the SBDX001.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-improved-seiko-lume-2038010-10.html

Dear Sir,

We acknowledged receiving your inquiry of luminous paint for our products.
Firstly, please excuse us for any inconvenience caused by our delayed reply.

In reply to your inquiry, we would like to inform you that the materials of Lumibrite
for SBDX013, 014, 017 using the new version. The hands and markers are coated with
a new version of Seiko's Lumibrite, which glows for 60% longer than in the past.

On the other hand, the material of Lumibrite for SBDB005, SBDB008, SBDB009 and SUN019
is not the new version.

We hope this answers your inquiry.

With best regards,
CS Dept.
SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


----------



## visitangels1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you very much burns78, this fully answers my questions 



burns78 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-improved-seiko-lume-2038010-10.html
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> ...


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

andygog said:


> This is really useful for me. I'm still on the fence about an MM300, but I do have a speedmaster and a 6.5" wrist. The speedy is about as big as I think I can go. I had a Pelagos and found it too big. In this picture, the MM300 looks a lot bigger than the speedy. Is that the case?


I have both with the same sized wrist, and the MM300 is only a little bigger from lug to lug, the main difference is the height and weight, especially if both are worn on the bracelet

I've tried on the Pelagos and i think the MM300 fit a bit better in terms of lug to lug, and visually the sculpted sides mean it doesn't look as tall as the slab sided Pelagos


----------



## Grinderman (Apr 22, 2017)

I love mine , bought new in 2013 . Accuracy for me seemed to correct its self over time .


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

When east meet west. When Japan meet Sweden. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

A snapshot I took of the MM300 this afternoon. The way light plays on the borders of the indices is my favorite feature of this watch.


----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

BubbleFree said:


> That shot!!!
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

andygog said:


> This is really useful for me. I'm still on the fence about an MM300, but I do have a speedmaster and a 6.5" wrist. The speedy is about as big as I think I can go. I had a Pelagos and found it too big. In this picture, the MM300 looks a lot bigger than the speedy. Is that the case?












Mm300'is taller and heavier but similar size. 
Big difference on wrist is that the height of the speedy is all domed acrylic where as the mm300 has the large thick bezel

Speedy wears lower and lighter. 
Mm300 dial opening is deeper and smaller so it looks smallernon wrist that you would expect for a 44mm watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Mm300'is taller and heavier but similar size.
> Big difference on wrist is that the height of the speedy is all domed acrylic where as the mm300 has the large thick bezel
> 
> Speedy wears lower and lighter.
> ...


Thanks. It does sound like it's going to be too big for me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

I love this watch ... see how the Prospex logo on the crown reflects on my hand :-!


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Love all the pictures. I've never been fortunate enough to see or hold one in the metal however it does not put me off saving hard to allow me to pull the trigger on this beauty! Only a few more months of poverty and the SBDX017 should be on my wrist. 

I just hope it fits perfect and not too top heavy for a GADA daily watch


----------



## skcheng (Feb 9, 2017)

RubyRose said:


> Love all the pictures. I've never been fortunate enough to see or hold one in the metal however it does not put me off saving hard to allow me to pull the trigger on this beauty! Only a few more months of poverty and the SBDX017 should be on my wrist.
> 
> I just hope it fits perfect and not too top heavy for a GADA daily watch


I love my MM300. Bought a "like new" SBDX001 (wanted the non-Diashield) for just over $1K. Completely guilt free awesome watch!! And I don't feel like it's too top heavy at all. Actually wears much smaller than I thought it would.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

andygog said:


> This is really useful for me. I'm still on the fence about an MM300, but I do have a speedmaster and a 6.5" wrist. The speedy is about as big as I think I can go. I had a Pelagos and found it too big. In this picture, the MM300 looks a lot bigger than the speedy. Is that the case?


Weight is the biggest difference between the two, not the size. Good luck

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

Just testing it out on the new Eulit perlon strap. I'm amazed already since it is a perfect fit every time and the perfect fit hides the weight to a large degree.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

New shoes for my Sieko. Erika's original MN strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Not an live wallpaper but twice a day it matches the actual time 😊


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

Love all this pictures! Currently number one on my hit list


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Mine just arrived today and it looks better then I thought it would and I love it....but to pay for it I sold my SCVE003 and Zimbe turtle which even though are low end pieces are quite hard to get hold off....did I make the rite choice? I always have sellers regret after flipping pieces. Selling the 2 made me enough without having to add any additional money for the MM300.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

jasd said:


> Mine just arrived today and it looks better then I thought it would and I love it....but to pay for it I sold my SCVE003 and Zimbe turtle which even though are low end pieces are quite hard to get hold off....did I make the rite choice? I always have sellers regret after flipping pieces. Selling the 2 made me enough without having to add any additional money for the MM300.
> 
> View attachment 11731090


Talk about sellers regret, Zimbe was all packed ready to send off...have decided to keep it and the MM300. No regrets just abit more broke... Loving the MM300 though


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

jasd said:


> jasd said:
> 
> 
> > Mine just arrived today and it looks better then I thought it would and I love it....but to pay for it I sold my SCVE003 and Zimbe turtle which even though are low end pieces are quite hard to get hold off....did I make the rite choice? I always have sellers regret after flipping pieces. Selling the 2 made me enough without having to add any additional money for the MM300.
> ...


Great that your able to do that. Please post some pictures of you right MM300. Did you purchase blind or had you seen one before?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jasd said:


> Talk about sellers regret, Zimbe was all packed ready to send off...have decided to keep it and the MM300. No regrets just abit more broke... Loving the MM300 though


Lol, WIS behaviour at its greatest


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Steppy said:


> jasd said:
> 
> 
> > Talk about sellers regret, Zimbe was all packed ready to send off...have decided to keep it and the MM300. No regrets just abit more broke... Loving the MM300 though
> ...


gets even worse, got the SCVE007 coming to replace the SCVE003 as well and an SRP775 to replace the Zimbe that was supposed to be sold and now isn't


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've had mine for for a spin today too.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> I've had mine for for a spin today too.
> View attachment 11751482


From a fellow scouser, lovely picture, great watch


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

Steppy said:


> From a fellow scouser, lovely picture, great watch


Cheers. Can't argue with that then can I ? haha


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

reggie747 said:


> I've had mine for for a spin today too.
> View attachment 11751482


Every time I see a shot this good it makes me want to put mine back on the bracelet.


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

Premise said:


> Every time I see a shot this good it makes me want to put mine back on the bracelet.


The LE MM300 is the one I really wanted but could not found anywhere, had to make do with the SBDX017 plus SRP775 for the gilt dial and gold bezel.


----------



## ohtrythis (Aug 19, 2016)

This thread made me regret more for selling my MM300. Maybe one day I will own one again.


----------



## DocSLUGGO (Dec 15, 2011)

Fellow MM300 LOVERS,

The OUTSTANDING seller / member Nupicasso, sold me my GRAIL. It has arrived today looking MORE BEAUTIFUL than EVER I imagined. After about 2 years of fumbling through TV brands (Invictas/Swiss Legend/et. al), Wal-Mart G-shocks and the like...I began getting into Seikos and Orients. Those were affordable, robust timepieces full of horological heritage - right in my wheelhouse.

I will NEVER FORGET the first time that I laid eyes on the MM300. And, now...I finally own one. Thanks Nupicasso (Sean), for continuing to show how great this community is.

Sincerely,

Mike S.
DocSLUGGO


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

skcheng said:


> I love my MM300. Bought a "like new" SBDX001 (wanted the non-Diashield) for just over $1K. Completely guilt free awesome watch!! And I don't feel like it's too top heavy at all. Actually wears much smaller than I thought it would.
> 
> View attachment 11695178


~~~One of the best SBDX/MM300 pics ever! Why?, well for me-I drink nuthin but caps, in cappuccino cups like this one, except all of mine (in this style) are mocha brown...I always wondered how the black espresso cup would work and after seeing this, very well thank you!

Also, I like Erika's (originals) fabric band so the two together really just get it for me. Speaking of espresso, I'm afraid I'm all out of DP Yirgacheffe Ethiopian to roast and drink...last roast (the other night) and am already (sadly) into, is half yirg and the other half is Mexican Chiapis...the Chiapis, otherwise a nice coffee, didn't really do anything combining with the last of my DP Yirg=:-(

Apologies in advance to skcheng if the cup is a smaller demitasse?...the photo with the SBDX makes it look like a 5.5 ounce cup...sometimes my eyesight is off, eh!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
There is no need to tailgate me when I am doing 50 in a 35... and those flashing lights on top of your car look ridiculous.


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

reggie747 said:


> I've had mine for for a spin today too.
> View attachment 11751482


Beautiful.... I've got the bug now.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Beautiful photo Christopher! Is this the sbdx001? Is it me or is the lume on the minute hand uneven? Sorry to bring it up but I'm close to pulling the trigger

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd think the second hand covered that part of the minute hand from the light.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

theEntreriCode said:


> Beautiful photo Christopher! Is this the sbdx001? Is it me or is the lume on the minute hand uneven? Sorry to bring it up but I'm close to pulling the trigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it's the SBDX001 and yes I've just noticed the uneven lume on the minute hand too. Gotta have a closer look.

Edit: The lume looks ok again.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ramonv (Mar 1, 2014)

On green canvas


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


> Yes, it's the SBDX001 and yes I've just noticed the uneven lume on the minute hand too. Gotta have a closer look.
> 
> Edit: The lume looks ok again.


Very strange! Must have been a play of the light. Good to know there aren't any issues!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Planning out the week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Lovely.... the unmistakeable bokeh of a Christoher Chia watch photograph..... its like a love letter to a watch .

The lume glows like the memories of long lost teenage love.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chefcook said:


> I'd think the second hand covered that part of the minute hand from the light.


Have to agree - either a long 15 second exposure or the second hand covering the minute hand when it was charged with a flashlight right before the photo?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

There really is something about the MM300.
Had a sumo was quite impressed but sold it then moved on to this one and it certainly is a keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> There really is something about the MM300.
> Had a sumo was quite impressed but sold it then moved on to this one and it certainly is a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please stop. I don't have one, and I would like one. My other nice watches would be pissed though......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

I wish I could see one of these in person. They look so great in pictures, I'd just really like to try one on before I plunked down the cash.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

I'm in the same boat as yourself. Some pictures they look pure class. I have no option to see one in person and I really can't decide should I go with the SBDX017 or the Tudor black bay blue as my luxury dive watch.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

RubyRose said:


> I'm in the same boat as yourself. Some pictures they look pure class. I have no option to see one in person and I really can't decide should I go with the SBDX017 or the Tudor black bay blue as my luxury dive watch.


I went through the same grind. The Tudor has a better bracelet and has gold accents so it is a very different watch. I'm partial to the BBN myself, although in person I find it to be a bit "flat"; Having said that, I am not much of a dive watch guy and I chose the the MM300 because I wanted a mother of all dive tool watch that I can use until kingdom come. I'm sure the BB can be used in that manner as well, but the Seiko just suited my character more as my only serious dive watch. Mine's being dispatched tomorrow. Will be a few weeks before I get my hands on it unfortunately.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Have to agree - either a long 15 second exposure or the second hand covering the minute hand when it was charged with a flashlight right before the photo?


Wow, I didn't think of that. Yes you are right, it was charged with a camera flashlight before the shot.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Random MM300 pic ...Still love this watch !!!


----------



## sam575 (Jun 20, 2013)

Great shot!
I love the MM300 but can't bring myself to pull the trigger without trying on. Anyone know where you can try one in Melbourne, Australia?


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

ChristopherChia said:


> Wow, I didn't think of that. Yes you are right, it was charged with a camera flashlight before the shot.


The area is about right for the second hand to cover it, but, that would have been for a fraction of a second? Also, there should be some lume aberration through the entire length of the minute hand if the second hand had interfered. If it was a long exposure, there should have been a trail of the second hand through the quadrant. It is strange. I've ordered mine and will try to reproduce the effect when I get it in hand. Unfortunately that will be a while.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

sam575 said:


> Great shot!
> I love the MM300 but can't bring myself to pull the trigger without trying on. Anyone know where you can try one in Melbourne, Australia?


Unfortunately, no shop in Melbourne carry them, the Seiko boutique in Sydney sells them, but didn't have them in stock when I went there last July


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

aalin13 said:


> Unfortunately, no shop in Melbourne carry them, the Seiko boutique in Sydney sells them, but didn't have them in stock when I went there last July


I'm sure Melbourne would have a local watch enthusiast group. You ought to be able to spot on at a GTG. In All honesty, they have such good re-sale that you can risk buying it sight unseen. It really ought to fit most wrists greater than 6.5" well.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> I'm in the same boat as yourself. Some pictures they look pure class. I have no option to see one in person and I really can't decide should I go with the SBDX017 or the Tudor black bay blue as my luxury dive watch.


If it's "Luxury" you're looking for, go for the Tudor BB, mainly for the brandname (Rolex related and all).. otherwise you cannot go pass the MM300 for the bang for buck factor.. :-!

_In my own experience_.. I've owned my MM300 and spoiled by it for a year now.. Found myself in an airport one day with time to spare, so decided to check out the Tudor shop, tried on the BB and BB36, thought to myself.. so ehh.. this is what all the "fuss" is about?! is that all?! my MM300 is a nicer watch than the BB and my Blumo/Shogun feels nicer than the BB36.. and they are charging how much for these?!? seriously? I'm going back to my Seiko.. :-d;-) YMMV..


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

dafuture said:


> I wish I could see one of these in person. They look so great in pictures, I'd just really like to try one on before I plunked down the cash.


~~~post your location, there might be a member near you that would be willing to meet up and let you try theirs on

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
There's more than one way to skin a cat, but either way the cat's not gonna like it much


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside by curtain by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Beautiful in black and white


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ChristopherChia said:


> Beautiful in black and white


Bad asss!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New to me today! Thought I'd try a quick b&w phone pic for my christening.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's been two months now and I feel like I've worn this watch for a lifetime. It's head and shoulders above my other watches in my collection and if it were just one watch, then this would be the only watch I would keep This watch has become my daily wear that's exposed to the hazards of a beater. It just screams out, wear me!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> If it's "Luxury" you're looking for, go for the Tudor BB, mainly for the brandname (Rolex related and all).. otherwise you cannot go pass the MM300 for the bang for buck factor.. :-!
> 
> _In my own experience_.. I've owned my MM300 and spoiled by it for a year now.. Found myself in an airport one day with time to spare, so decided to check out the Tudor shop, tried on the BB and BB36, thought to myself.. so ehh.. this is what all the "fuss" is about?! is that all?! my MM300 is a nicer watch than the BB and my Blumo/Shogun feels nicer than the BB36.. and they are charging how much for these?!? seriously? I'm going back to my Seiko.. :-d;-) YMMV..


I used to have both, and there are pros and cons to each. The Tudor has a way more refined bezel action, very similar to a Submariner except only 60 clicks. Bracelet is also top notch. These things are definitely Rolex-quality.

Compared to the ETA version, the Seiko has a more advanced and in-house movement, but sucks that you have to crack it open to regulate it.

All this said, if I were to get one of these again, it would be the MM300.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611 (Jan 6, 2014)

ramonv said:


> On green canvas


Absolutely perfect

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I can tell it's going to be a long honeymoon with this one.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

I keep coming back to this thread and it keeps making my decision between the ETA Tudor BBB or SBDX017 even harder each time!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

dammit I want one really badly


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Love the look of divers on grey. Too bad most of my straps are 22mm, so I'd have to get/start a new 20mm collection for the MM300.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mdogg said:


> Love the look of divers on grey. Too bad most of my straps are 22mm, so I'd have to get/start a new 20mm collection for the MM300.


I'd highly recommend ToxicNato if you do.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RubyRose said:


> I'm in the same boat as yourself. Some pictures they look pure class. I have no option to see one in person and I really can't decide should I go with the SBDX017 or the Tudor black bay blue as my luxury dive watch.


Both great choice but 2 completely different watches in terms of wrist presence, weight, and case design. Not to mention the obvious aedthetic differences.

These first 2 pics are from wus member smalls. The others just shamelessly pulled from google image search.

The black bay looks very thick and slab-sided but it wears low on your wrist. The mm300 has all sorts of Curves and Contours but it tends to wear tall on the wrist. There's about a 40 gram difference between the two on the bracelet. The majority of the weight on the Seiko is in the watch head. On the Tudor it is better balanced between the bracelet and the head.



RubyRose said:


> I'm in the same boat as yourself. Some pictures they look pure class. I have no option to see one in person and I really can't decide should I go with the SBDX017 or the Tudor black bay blue as my luxury dive watch.












Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## chefcook (Feb 27, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> ...
> The black bay looks very thick and slab-sided but it wears low on your wrist. The mm300 has all sorts of Curves and Contours but it tends to wear tall on the wrist. ...
> The majority of the weight on the Seiko is in the watch head. On the Tudor it is better balanced between the bracelet and the head.
> ...


Interestingly I found the exact opposite to be true. For me the BB wears tall and thick, the MM300 thanks to its curved case integrates nicely with my wrist and I found the BB to be much less comfy because of the weight mismatch between bracelet and case, while the MM300 is nearly perfect in that regard, despite it's high weight.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

chefcook said:


> Interestingly I found the exact opposite to be true. For me the BB wears tall and thick, the MM300 thanks to its curved case integrates nicely with my wrist and I found the BB to be much less comfy because of the weight mismatch between bracelet and case, while the MM300 is nearly perfect in that regard, despite it's high weight.


I find the MM300 to wear a bit smaller on my wrist than the Tudor but slightly taller. I guess we all different opinions!! Lol


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Do bear in mind also that the in house Black Bay is and wears quite a lot thicker than the ETA ones. I think they are about the same thickness as MM300 in actual dimensions


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, it's me again.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

The honeymoon phase is strong with this one. I'm still just as enamored today as I was when I bought the watch a year and a half ago.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Kwest500 said:


> The honeymoon phase is strong with this one. I'm still just as enamored today as I was when I bought the watch a year and a half ago.


I completely get it now. There is not one thing negative I can find about this watch. I'm going to have to force myself to wear my other ones now.


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I completely get it now. There is not one thing negative I can find about this watch. I'm going to have to force myself to wear my other ones now.


The only things I can think of are the height (which it admittedly hides VERY well) and the smallish 20mm lug width (which makes the straps changes incompatible with MANY of the other watches that we all collectively have here). If you wear it on OEM rubber/bracelet then that removes one of those - surprisingly, I actually haven't even tried either of them (using Crafter Blue strap instead as well as a nato and a perlon)!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mdogg said:


> The only things I can think of are the height (which it admittedly hides VERY well) and the smallish 20mm lug width (which makes the straps changes incompatible with MANY of the other watches that we all collectively have here). If you wear it on OEM rubber/bracelet then that removes one of those - surprisingly, I actually haven't even tried either of them (using Crafter Blue strap instead as well as a nato and a perlon)!


Maybe it's my flat wrist, but I find it appears to wears no higher than my SKX, at least to me. Also, I think 22mm would have been too big. I actually prefer the 20mm lug size. Already had several 20mm Natos, and plan on trying the CB rubber. This watch looks smaller on my wrist than my Shogun or Blumo.


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Kwest500 said:


> The honeymoon phase is strong with this one. I'm still just as enamored today as I was when I bought the watch a year and a half ago.


I've had mine for four years now. I don't wear it as often as I used too, but I still get a thrill when I do!


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Maybe it's my flat wrist, but I find it appears to wears no higher than my SKX, at least to me. *Also, I think 22mm would have been too big.* I actually prefer the 20mm lug size. Already had several 20mm Natos, and plan on trying the CB rubber. This watch looks smaller on my wrist than my Shogun or Blumo.


I agree in a way. I actually think the 20mm lug width (for smaller straps) combined with the curvature of the back along the wrist surface makes it wear much smaller than the posted specs. It allows much more movement of the wrist without interfering as much as a similar sized watch that was more square on the wrist surface. I love it on the CB rubber and perlon straps I have. Maybe one day I'll try out the bracelet, too.

A big part of me still wishes it was 22mm to allow it to use the more common [to me, at least] 22mm strap size. I probably have 20x 22mm straps around here, but only a couple 20mm ones. But then it might not fit as comfortably or wear as small as it seems currently. Quite a trade-off there.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mdogg said:


> I agree in a way. I actually think the 20mm lug width (for smaller straps) combined with the curvature of the back along the wrist surface makes it wear much smaller than the posted specs. It allows much more movement of the wrist without interfering as much as a similar sized watch that was more square on the wrist surface. I love it on the CB rubber and perlon straps I have. Maybe one day I'll try out the bracelet, too.
> 
> A big part of me still wishes it was 22mm to allow it to use the more common [to me, at least] 22mm strap size. I probably have 20x 22mm straps around here, but only a couple 20mm ones. But then it might not fit as comfortably or wear as small as it seems currently. Quite a trade-off there.


I've wore the bracelet for the last two days and surprisingly found it very comfortable, and was able to get a good fit. Funny how you read comments about what others find negative about the watch, none of which I agree with now. Obviously it wears less tall, if you will, with the bracelet.


----------



## mdogg (May 6, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I've wore the bracelet for the last two days and surprisingly found it very comfortable, and was able to get a good fit. *Funny how you read comments about what others find negative about the watch, none of which I agree with now.* Obviously it wears less tall, if you will, with the bracelet.


That's the great thing about watches - and this one in particular. It's such a unique, individualized, and personal experience that nobody else can decide for you. No matter how many reviews say something, until it's on wrist, it's all just guessing and subjective. One of the best watches I've put on to date.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mdogg said:


> That's the great thing about watches - and this one in particular. It's such a unique, individualized, and personal experience that nobody else can decide for you. No matter how many reviews say something, until it's on wrist, it's all just guessing and subjective. One of the best watches I've put on to date.


Agree completely!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi Guys

My first post in this thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

One of my all time favorites!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

The wait for mine is unnerving! It's only 1200 Kms from me but I may have to wait 2-3 weeks to get my hands on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

It's worth the wait, but I know it's painful  Where is it coming from and to where?


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

cycletronic2000 said:


> It's worth the wait, but I know it's painful  Where is it coming from and to where?


Thanks for the kind words! I'm not much of a diver guy but this one has been on my radar for three years. It's one of my 3 grail divers  It's coming from Japan to India. Shouldn't take as long as it's taking unfortunately....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lomez (Oct 14, 2010)

These pics and this thread will always keep me coming back to WUS, even if I do ever find a "complete collection"<<ha!


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

theEntreriCode said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I'm not much of a diver guy but this one has been on my radar for three years. It's one of my 3 grail divers  It's coming from Japan to India. Shouldn't take as long as it's taking unfortunately....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are the other 2 grails?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Went 4 days without it, which was 3 days too many.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Arco10 said:


> What are the other 2 grails?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Grand Seiko Spring Drive (maybe the hi-beat will get on the list after I see it in person) and the Blancpain 50 Fathoms, not necessarily in that order

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

theEntreriCode said:


> The Grand Seiko Spring Drive (maybe the hi-beat will get on the list after I see it in person) and the Blancpain 50 Fathoms, not necessarily in that order
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great choices, good luck acquiring them
I was lucky enough to be able to get the SBGA029 recently.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Arco10 said:


> Great choices, good luck acquiring them
> I was lucky enough to be able to get the SBGA029 recently.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's a lovely diver mate. What is the strap you are using with it? Congrats on your purchase


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I wrote a review of MM300 on my blog. I'm kind of sorry that I let it go but I needed to make some room for another grail, Omega PO 8500. When I have some spare money, I'll definitely come back to MM300, perhaps this time SBDX017 for improved scratch resistance.

https://www.lug2lug.eu/seiko-marinemaster-300-sbdx001-review-a-true-classic/

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr

Seiko MM300 SBDX001 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

theEntreriCode said:


> That's a lovely diver mate. What is the strap you are using with it? Congrats on your purchase


That strap ( on the SBGA029) is a 22mm Hirsch Professional, half the fun of this hobby is trying out different straps, kind of a hobby in itself.
I have tried so many different straps on my MM300, some with more success than others, but it can pull off almost anything and still look great ( several different rubber, countless ZULU & NATO, leather, Velcro ... but only the stock bracelet ... so far)
Just a great watch that I feel lucky to own!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

MM300 on Borealis 20mm










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Just bought a 7540-7010 vintage 300m tuna will post picks when it lands!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> I wrote a review of MM300 on my blog. I'm kind of sorry that I let it go but I needed to make some room for another grail, Omega PO 8500. When I have some spare money, I'll definitely come back to MM300, perhaps this time SBDX017 for improved scratch resistance.


That's funny, I have an Omega PO 8500 and my current grail is a MM300. I'm trying to justify another 'nice' watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Arco10 said:


> That strap ( on the SBGA029) is a 22mm Hirsch Professional, half the fun of this hobby is trying out different straps, kind of a hobby in itself.
> I have tried so many different straps on my MM300, some with more success than others, but it can pull off almost anything and still look great ( several different rubber, countless ZULU & NATO, leather, Velcro ... but only the stock bracelet ... so far)
> Just a great watch that I feel lucky to own!
> View attachment 12015810
> ...


That's lovely mate. I've already got an interesting strap to try with mine. Now if it'll only hurry up and get here!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

Chill out with my love Lola, English Bulldog .


----------



## krickon (Sep 17, 2013)

germy_wermy said:


> MM300 on Borealis 20mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By far the best combo


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

krickon said:


> By far the best combo


It's the blue one!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krickon (Sep 17, 2013)

Water Ops w/ MM300


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice, MM300 in action!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day with the MM.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

Joined the club this week


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

cmdErrX said:


> Joined the club this week


Enjoy my friend. 2018 should be my year to enter if all goes to plan. It really is a beauty


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

New shoes for my MM300!

Trying out the Erika's Original's Black Ops MN Strap (with fixed bar setting). Wicked comfortable strap, can be worn the entire day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love this watch!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

I have had on rubber, NATO and leather. My favorite is the bracelet 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Finally got mine, like it very much so far although the bracelet could have been better. It's reasonably comfortable but I need to play with it more to get a better fit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Started out with Seiko, sold them all, but have steadily been pulled back in, and fortunate enough to be in a position to acquire my faves.

Today is likely my last Seiko purchase, filling out my watch box, and my MM300 is now on the way!

i have circled this one for sometime, and finally in a position (mentally and fiscally!) to step up to the plate.......

really looking forward to it arriving and pics to follow!


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine will be here tomorrow - got to love DHL! A and wondering about straps....

other of my seikos have little issue stepping up a strap size, with 24mm straps fitting the 22mm lugs......and I assume no issues stepping up to 22mm for the MM300, as I have bag full of 22s and no 20's!

will give the bracelet a fair shot, plus the factory rubber, but do love to change my straps!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


>


Twenty two's will squeeze in just fine but personally I did not like how it looked on the mm300.









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobsimunek (Apr 22, 2015)

I bought new yellow rubber on my MM300. I like it, but what do you mean?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Twenty two's will squeeze in just fine but personally I did not like how it looked on the mm300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I see what you mean.....some 22s fit smaller than others....ultimately I will likely end up going thru my bag of straps and see what works!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

New owner. Very pleased that I faced my fear and tried one of these on my 6.5" wrist. It's heavy and I get the issues with it being too tall, but I don't think its too big and its pretty comfortable. I love this big beautiful beast. It definitely passes my James Bond knuckle duster test. I'll have to try it with a shirt to the office in the morning.

Haven't tried sizing the bracelet yet, but I didn't have much luck with the same bracelet on a new tuna. I've seen a jubilee bracelet that looks pretty good, and I can see one of Combat Straps' Japanese canvas straps in my future.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My new MM300....see my story in the separate thread....suffice to say this is an amazing watch....

Bracelet is the pin and knuckle variety, and easy enough to size if you have experience.....I do like the braclet, but have it on a 22mm Seiko wave rubber band from my PADI Tuna - fits perfect!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Malibu.
Love the rubber, haven't had it off in weeks. This trip up the coast included camping, couple days at Disneyland, hiking, beaches, hopefully some kayaking... MM300 FTW.


----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone have a picture of their mm with a rubber nato? Wondering how the Bc one would look with it?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My MM300 is four years old and still puts the biggest smile on my face out of all my Seiko's.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

BasiliOS said:


> Anyone have a picture of their mm with a rubber nato? Wondering how the Bc one would look with it?


----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

mtb2104 said:


>


Nice stuff! How does it feel? I've got a 22mm strap for my turtle, but I'm guessing I'd have to get a 20mm instead of trying to squeeze it on?


----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

impalass said:


> My MM300 is four years old and still puts the biggest smile on my face out of all my Seiko's.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12217394&d=1458310650"]
> 
> ...


Looks good! Is this a 20? Or did you cut down a 22 to fit?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

22mm Tuna wave rubber, a little push, no squish...


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

My favourite watch since I got it 2 weeks ago ....


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

BasiliOS said:


> Nice stuff! How does it feel? I've got a 22mm strap for my turtle, but I'm guessing I'd have to get a 20mm instead of trying to squeeze it on?


I have tried using 22s at first; slightly more stable on the wrist but didn't like the "flow" of the whole thing.

It feels pretty decent but the added thickness is quite noticeable.

22 squeezed in


----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

View attachment 12220778

Now changed to original rubber strap for the first time and I did not believe as it can be comfortable.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just love how the inky blackness of the bezel is almost green from some views


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah yes. I remember this bracelet now. Wish I could take more links out of the 6 o'clock side. Keeping it on the borealis rubber for now. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

MM300 rules my Seikos


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> MM300 rules my Seikos


I was commenting on your instagram pictures this morning it seems now that you've put these pictures up! Lovely collection the sbdx017 is my grail


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

MM300 is giving my Spring Drive a serious run for its money as the King Seiko in my Seiko family....


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Planning for the week.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Been following this thread lately ... I started looking through my 20mm straps and was a little shocked how many I had and how many just work on the MM300.
It is a very verstile watch and looks great on so many types and looks of straps.

Lets see your favorite straps for the MM300 ...

Check these out ...


L to R ...
Nero leather, Bas & Lokes leather, Seiko Velcro, two divestaps.com (now defunct) composite straps, very nice




Various NATO & ZULU


L to R ...
Marathon black leather NATO, MiniW one piece leather, another divestraps.com one piece rubber, unknown one piece leather, Marathon grey camo one piece rubber


L to R ...
OEM rubber, Crafter Blue, black Borealisofrane (awesome), Seiko Z20 curver vent (looks great on)


Erica's Originals, Vintage original, Black OPs, MM300 on NDC original


Jabba canvas, was too short, so I had to let it go, still looking for another second hand example.


Marathon rubber on a GSAR


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All other watches fail to exist when I'm wearing this one.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> All other watches fail to exist when I'm wearing this one.


Crafter Blue strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Crafter Blue strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes, and love it!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes, and love tt!


Me too. Where did the deployant buckle come from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ebenke said:


> Me too. Where did the deployant buckle come from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure as I bought the strap from someone with the clasp, but it's just a standard Seiko. Works well, and keeps me from having to take off the racheting clasp from my bracelet.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> MM300 is giving my Spring Drive a serious run for its money as the King Seiko in my Seiko family....
> 
> View attachment 12227194
> View attachment 12227202


Looks good on a leather strap . Is that a Hirsch distressed somehow ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Arco10 said:


> Been following this thread lately.......
> 
> 
> Jabba canvas, was too short, so I had to let it go, still looking for another second hand example.


Mmmmm- I feel like I recognize one of those straps

















I traded away my mm300 but it found s good Home as my summer strap on the speedy pro.

Cheers.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Hope SLA017 will be able to replace my smile when strapped on


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Mmmmm- I feel like I recognize one of those straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are getting good use out of it !!
Looks great on the Omega.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Looks good on a leather strap . Is that a Hirsch distressed somehow ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22mm Panatime Vintage tobacco....22s fit this watch well, no issues with squish so far....now on 22mm vintage denim


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> now on 22mm vintage denim
> 
> View attachment 12244938


Looks great on this one ... where is it from?
Nice combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is that watch strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Where is that watch strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol I made it


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> lol I made it


Got skills? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Got skills?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Getting better with time check this one out










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

It flops less than expected


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Getting better with time check this one out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also nice, but I like that dark brown better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Is anybody using/liking any of the MM300 bracelets from strapcode ?
Pics ... ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Another question to all of the SBDX017 owners, does the lume appear green all the time? I know the SBDX001 has a creamy white appearance at time, I am wondering if the SBDX017 has this same appearance. I worry that the lume will be overly green on the SBDX017. Any help that can be provided would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> Another question to all of the SBDX017 owners, does the lume appear green all the time? I know the SBDX001 has a creamy white appearance at time, I am wondering if the SBDX017 has this same appearance. I worry that the lume will be overly green on the SBDX017. Any help that can be provided would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Chris


Hi Chris,

I have never owned the SBDX001. On the SBDX017 the lume is green but appears blue in photos. In person it remains green for the duration of its efficacy. I don't see how that's a problem as it's a really nice watch in almost all respects.

Cheers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I very much appreciate your thoughts, and response.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Another question to all of the SBDX017 owners, does the lume appear green all the time? I know the SBDX001 has a creamy white appearance at time, I am wondering if the SBDX017 has this same appearance. I worry that the lume will be overly green on the SBDX017. Any help that can be provided would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Chris


Chris just pull the trigger on the 017 so we can compare the lume color in person with my 001 at our next Mile High GTG .


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Arco10 said:


> Looks great on this one ... where is it from?
> Nice combo!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


strapsco....have a bunch of their denim straps, all really comfy


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> Another question to all of the SBDX017 owners, does the lume appear green all the time? I know the SBDX001 has a creamy white appearance at time, I am wondering if the SBDX017 has this same appearance. I worry that the lume will be overly green on the SBDX017. Any help that can be provided would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, Chris


It has a creamy appearance at times, almost vintage, and certainly not any greener than any other Seiko I own......may sound weird, but strap choice plays in here, at least for me.....as the lume looks creamier on the tan denim than the black NATO I have it on now.....





















Now again, that could just be me!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> It has a creamy appearance at times, almost vintage, and certainly not any greener than any other Seiko I own......may sound weird, but strap choice plays in here, at least for me.....as the lume looks creamier on the tan denim than the black NATO I have it on now.....
> 
> View attachment 12256258
> View attachment 12256282
> ...


Does it look like that in person or just in pictures? If it's just the pictures then I suspect the white balance on your camera is what is causing the difference in Lume

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Does it look like that in person or just in pictures? If it's just the pictures then I suspect the white balance on your camera is what is causing the difference in Lume
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


um, in person.....unless my eyes are real bad!

all my pics are taken with my trusty iPad.....wouldn't even know how to change the "white balance"......but what you see is what I see, pics are representative of what I see


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

To continue the debate between Seiko's new lume vs old lume, I don't have the 001 and 017 side by side, but I do have the 001 and SBBN033 Tuna which uses the new lume. To my eyes, the new lume appears to be a lot greener in real life than the old lume, which appears to look more yellow. It's hard to capture the subtle difference with the camera, but it's definitely there. These photos were taken with the lume not charged.


----------



## Jotunn (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I'm French and a famous Seiko AD (at least for our french community) announced us this evening an awful news: SBDX017 is no more available here in France.
He can't order them anymore and Seiko France seems to have no more of them in stock!!! It seems it becomes discontinued!!!

We don't know if it is worldwide or just here but some of the Seiko watch fans that never own or don't own anymore the piece are near nervous breakdown!
Do you have more information on the other side of the Atlantic sea?


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

How much of a difference is there in the dark between the new lume and the old? I've been debating over a Tuna with the old style hands vs the new lume. I have a MM 001 and think that lume is amazing. What are your thoughts, since you have both?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

tissotgirl said:


> How much of a difference is there in the dark between the new lume and the old? I've been debating over a Tuna with the old style hands vs the new lume. I have a MM 001 and think that lume is amazing. What are your thoughts, since you have both?


Great to see girls are into these watches too.

Go girl!


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

babola said:


> Great to see girls are into these watches too.
> 
> Go girl!


Thanks. I've had it for five years now and it's hands down my favourite.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I really appreciate such an in depth comparison. I've owned the SBBN035 and one of the reasons I sold it was due to the greenish appearance of the lume. The color really didn't fit my eye. I've already ordered the SBDX017 and fear it may be making a return flight back to Japan.


----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)

tissotgirl said:


> How much of a difference is there in the dark between the new lume and the old? I've been debating over a Tuna with the old style hands vs the new lume. I have a MM 001 and think that lume is amazing. What are your thoughts, since you have both?


The 033 is definitely better. It's absurd that they could make the Lume even better. Here are some comparison shots. First is full charge, then after 10 min, then after 60 min. Photos taken with an iPhone.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

TheTitusFactor said:


> The 033 is definitely better. It's absurd that they could make the Lume even better. Here are some comparison shots. First is full charge, then after 10 min, then after 60 min. Photos taken with an iPhone.


Oh wow. That is quite a difference. And that was exactly what I was wanting to know. Thank you!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> I really appreciate such an in depth comparison. I've owned the SBBN035 and one of the reasons I sold it was due to the greenish appearance of the lume. The color really didn't fit my eye. I've already ordered the SBDX017 and fear it may be making a return flight back to Japan.


Wouldn't worry about it. The 017 and 001 lume on markers and hands is creamy off-white, not green.

Also, there's a difference in glow intensity between the two MM300 - 001 and 017.

001 while good, doesn't stack up to 017, glow-strength and duration wise. 
Someone on Timezone or another forum posted side by side photos sometime last year.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

babola said:


> Wouldn't worry about it. The 017 and 001 lume on markers and hands is creamy off-white, not green.
> 
> Also, there's a difference in glow intensity between the two MM300 - 001 and 017.
> 
> ...


Yes, but what I am concerned about is a loss of the creaminess that was a hallmark of the SBDX001. It appears that beautiful yellow creaminess has been replaced by a greenish appearance on the SBDX017. I know I may be taking this a bit far, but it does make a difference to me. What I was trying to determine if this change was real or perceived. From what I've seen / heard it appears there is a real difference.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> Yes, but what I am concerned about is a loss of the creaminess that was a hallmark of the SBDX001. It appears that beautiful yellow creaminess has been replaced by a greenish appearance on the SBDX017. I know I may be taking this a bit far, but it does make a difference to me. What I was trying to determine if this change was real or perceived. From what I've seen / heard it appears there is a real difference.


Yes there is a difference, but this is related to charged lume, not so much indoor or non-charged. 
I am the same in this respect, this is one of the reasons the new Tuna cans with those phalic-shaped radioactive-green charged lume doesn't appeal to me at all.

Don't over think it, go for it, it's beautiful and again - creamy off-white color in most situations.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Jotunn said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm French and a famous Seiko AD (at least for our french community) announced us this evening an awful news: SBDX017 is no more available here in France.
> He can't order them anymore and Seiko France seems to have no more of them in stock!!! It seems it becomes discontinued!!!
> ...


Doubt it is worldwide but Seiya has been sold out for a while.
Bonne chance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

babola said:


> Yes there is a difference, but this is related to charged lume, not so much indoor or non-charged.
> I am the same in this respect, this is one of the reasons the new Tuna cans with those phalic-shaped radioactive-green charged lume doesn't appeal to me at all.
> 
> Don't over think it, go for it, it's beautiful and again - creamy off-white color in most situations.


I really appreciate you sticking with me on this. I really hope everything you've said correlates with what goes on in my mind when I first open up the box. I love that creamy off white of the SBDX001.

And you're probably right, I am over thinking it. It's hard not to do with such an iconic watch.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> I really appreciate you sticking with me on this...


Well I tend to play a role of an enabler sometimes...but only when warranted though.

Cheers!


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

babola said:


> Well I tend to play a role of an enabler sometimes...but only when warranted though.
> 
> Cheers!


I'll send my wife your way when she freaks out on me. I am sure you'll enjoy it, I always relish the hours of debate and being called crazy.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

tissotgirl said:


> Thanks. I've had it for five years now and it's hands down my favourite.
> View attachment 12257202
> View attachment 12257210


Damn, the pink looks really cool !

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jotunn (Apr 1, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Doubt it is worldwide but Seiya has been sold out for a while.
> Bonne chance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok we'll see. Is it possible they do stop production for a while?
Anyway I have luck I already got one ;-)
Thank you!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

eric198324 said:


> I really appreciate you sticking with me on this. I really hope everything you've said correlates with what goes on in my mind when I first open up the box. I love that creamy off white of the SBDX001.
> 
> And you're probably right, I am over thinking it. It's hard not to do with such an iconic watch.


I agree with babola. I was torn between a 017 or a 001, mostly because I was afraid of greenish markers rather than the beautiful creamy markers I'd seen in pics of the 001. I got an offer for a 017 that I couldn't pass up, and, like you, was ready to list it for sale on arrival, thinking it might be too green. 
That was 16 months ago. It's been on my wrist almost daily since. When uncharged, the lume is the same beautiful creaminess you're looking for. In sunlight, it starts to glow, and in the dark, it's amazing. 
Wait until you get it to worry.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> I agree with babola. I was torn between a 017 or a 001, mostly because I was afraid of greenish markers rather than the beautiful creamy markers I'd seen in pics of the 001. I got an offer for a 017 that I couldn't pass up, and, like you, was ready to list it for sale on arrival, thinking it might be too green.
> That was 16 months ago. It's been on my wrist almost daily since. When uncharged, the lume is the same beautiful creaminess you're looking for. In sunlight, it starts to glow, and in the dark, it's amazing.
> Wait until you get it to worry.


I have the 001 - my primary reasoning for choosing it was the $$ differential closely followed by the unsigned crown. I was fortunate that I found one that had the upgraded stem tube.

I'm very happy with my watch but I would prefer the allegedly improved accuracy of the 017 as mine gains about 11 spd. I don't know have a frame of reference for the lume so I have no idea of what I'm missing on that front. As to Diashield - jury is out on that too. I do like to polish my gear with varying degrees of success.

Just pull the trigger - you won't regret it


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> I agree with babola. I was torn between a 017 or a 001, mostly because I was afraid of greenish markers rather than the beautiful creamy markers I'd seen in pics of the 001. I got an offer for a 017 that I couldn't pass up, and, like you, was ready to list it for sale on arrival, thinking it might be too green.
> That was 16 months ago. It's been on my wrist almost daily since. When uncharged, the lume is the same beautiful creaminess you're looking for. In sunlight, it starts to glow, and in the dark, it's amazing.
> Wait until you get it to worry.


I greatly appreciate you substantiating what was previously indicated. I am happy to hear you felt the same way and those fears have been squashed by the SBDX017's awesomeness! Now I am really excited for Friday. Hopefully I have the same reaction you did.

I previously owned the SBDX001. I bought it as a graduate school graduation present to myself. Sold it to fund the purchase my wife's engagement ring. I am really looking forward to reacquiring this beauty. Hoping to keep it for the rest of my days.

Thanks again


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

After a change of heart I've withdrawn it from sale and she's back on the wrist, what was I thinking ??


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

woodruffm said:


> After a change of heart I've withdrawn it from sale and she's back on the wrist, what was I thinking ??


"You must never sell the marinemaster" -> repeat; :-d


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Funny how you spot stuff...

had it a week now, and only really just noticed the machined (?) gradient line that runs around the case!

OMG that is pretty!

sorry, will go back into my cave now.....


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Maddog1970 said:


> Funny how you spot stuff...
> had it a week now, and only really just noticed the machined (?) gradient line that runs around the case!
> OMG that is pretty!


Noticed the silver color of the date wheel with the slight brushed finish?
Im still impressed by that


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

woodruffm said:


> After a change of heart I've withdrawn it from sale and she's back on the wrist, what was I thinking ??
> 
> View attachment 12273714


It's good to see you came to your senses. ;-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Noticed the silver color of the date wheel with the slight brushed finish?
> Im still impressed by that


Yeah, that plus the beveled brushed finish on the hands.

This watch comes with all these sublime and 'hidden extras' you only find on a very top end watches these days.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

woodruffm said:


> After a change of heart I've withdrawn it from sale and she's back on the wrist, what was I thinking ??
> 
> View attachment 12273714


Amazing how many of us have either done that in the past and been kicking ourselves ever since...or thinking of doing so.

I sold my SBDX001 3 years ago to fund another watch and felt sorry about it every time I'd see a photo or someone mentioning it. Fast forward 3 years - SBDX017 is landing with yours truly.

I won't make that mistake once again.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

matthew P said:


> Noticed the silver color of the date wheel with the slight brushed finish?
> Im still impressed by that


I've had mine for a week now and I keep finding myself staring at the date wheel. I think my wife is getting seriously worried.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got my mm300 a few days ago and was wondering if anyone has a photo of the updated Strapcode bracelet on their mm300? Heard there were some issues with the end links for the first batch... And does the colour differ due to the Diashield coating on the SBDX017? Many thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Here's a photo of mine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

xtreamzz said:


> Here's a photo of mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you just seeing the SBDX017 for the first time. What are your impressions? Are you happy with it.


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

eric198324 said:


> Are you just seeing the SBDX017 for the first time. What are your impressions? Are you happy with it.


Yes, this is the very first time I'm seeing it in the flesh. Tbh photos don't quite do it the justice it deserves. I thought I was being a bit impulsive when I pulled the trigger but the allure of the mm300 is definitely growing on me more than expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

xtreamzz said:


> Here's a photo of mine.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great photo.....youre going to fit in well around here.


----------



## rajnikhil (Apr 19, 2007)

View attachment IMG_20170619_212814.jpg


my sbdx017 on bond nato. Perfect strap for the summer.


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Today's wrist shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Enjoying a lovely evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

3 days with me, it's running at +6s per day (30s over 5 days now)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

To everyone who told me to hold off on making any decisions until after I received my new SBDX017, thank you! I've had the watch on my wrist for the last couple of days and I absolutely love it. I've owned a lot of Dive watches, and there is something really special about this one. Yes it's big, yes it's heavy, yes the bracelet could be better, yes the bezel could be more scratch resistant, but it's hard to argue just how amazing this watch is. It's absolutely beautiful, quite comfortable, iconic, and staying in my collection.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

xtreamzz said:


> Today's wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is where the MM300 shines (no pun intended)...there's very few watches out there with that level of charisma and attractiveness.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

One of the sexiest rehauts out there...

This is the kind of watch you fall in love at first sight then keep falling in love again and again. For me personally there was no 6-months honeymoon period like with most other watches, it's still ongoing.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Ugh. Need to unsubscribe to this thread. I've been planning on buying a MM300 in Japan on my next trip with the wife, but every time I see a new post on this thread I just want to go out and buy one... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

jsohal said:


> Ugh. Need to unsubscribe to this thread. I've been planning on buying a MM300 in Japan on my next trip with the wife, but every time I see a new post on this thread I just want to go out and buy one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was like you in this regard, only to succumb both times to the call and beauty of the 001 and later 017 and ended up sourcing both off the forums.

I still made that Japan trip in the end but didn't purchase a watch while there


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple shots from the holiday weekend.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

eric198324 said:


> To everyone who told me to hold off on making any decisions until after I received my new SBDX017, thank you! I've had the watch on my wrist for the last couple of days and I absolutely love it. I've owned a lot of Dive watches, and there is something really special about this one. Yes it's big, yes it's heavy, yes the bracelet could be better, yes the bezel could be more scratch resistant, but it's hard to argue just how amazing this watch is. It's absolutely beautiful, quite comfortable, iconic, and staying in my collection.


Glad you listened and came to your senses in the end, mate...


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

jsohal said:


> Ugh. Need to unsubscribe to this thread. I've been planning on buying a MM300 in Japan on my next trip with the wife, but every time I see a new post on this thread I just want to go out and buy one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Here's more to make your decision a swift one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

eric198324 said:


> To everyone who told me to hold off on making any decisions until after I received my new SBDX017, thank you! I've had the watch on my wrist for the last couple of days and I absolutely love it. I've owned a lot of Dive watches, and there is something really special about this one. Yes it's big, yes it's heavy, yes the bracelet could be better, yes the bezel could be more scratch resistant, but it's hard to argue just how amazing this watch is. It's absolutely beautiful, quite comfortable, iconic, and staying in my collection.


That in a nutshell is how I feel!



jsohal said:


> Ugh. Need to unsubscribe to this thread. I've been planning on buying a MM300 in Japan on my next trip with the wife, but every time I see a new post on this thread I just want to go out and buy one...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is another one to help hasten your decision









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Its been a year now since i purchased my sbdx017, till date im still in love with it and it is my daily beater. I use as intended tool watch, so it has alot of scratches and marks. Anyways i dont care anymore as it is part of me and my watch journey. Im so thankful that still it is so accurate at 3s per day.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Guys, stoooooppppp! 


xtreamzz said:


> Here's more to make your decision a swift one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seriously.... this picture now has me browsing for one online. Really nice photo of the watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

jsohal said:


> Guys, stoooooppppp!
> 
> Seriously.... this picture now has me browsing for one online. Really nice photo of the watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My job is almost done. Time for you to bring it home my friend. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

The time has come to buy a SBDX017, however I'm stuck on where to purchase the watch from. I'm in the UK and want to know who to trust and who has a good price. Anyone here know of the place to get the MM300 from? Also don't want to get caught out at customs as I won't have any money left if so!


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Wrist shot of the day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Walshy said:


> The time has come to buy a SBDX017, however I'm stuck on where to purchase the watch from. I'm in the UK and want to know who to trust and who has a good price. Anyone here know of the place to get the MM300 from? Also don't want to get caught out at customs as I won't have any money left if so!


I ordered mine from Katsu San at HIGUCHI-INC. He's a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Grams for grams I think this is the best 1600 bucks I have ever spent . Is it perfect I am not sure ....but it's quirkiness is what make this the Seiko to own in my book . Sure it does not have a fancy ceramic bezel but it has that gorgeous lacquered bezel that under specific light and wrist positioning is mesmerizing. Sure the bracelet is a tad clunky, sure the crown at times can be a bit finicky but heck do I love this thing and it gets more wrist time than pretty much anything else I have.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

xtreamzz said:


> Here's more to make your decision a swift one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's your wrist size if I may ask? Also anyone know the specific L2L dimensions and width? Seeing conflicting specs online. Part of the reason I wanted to buy in Japan was to try it on as I typically max out at 42mm divers , but I recently purchased a BL Samurai that is a hair under 44mm and seems to fit well so I'm now considering actually purchasing a MM that I've admired for awhile now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a 6.3" wrist. Had to take most of the links out for this one. The mm300 wears small on the wrist tbh. There shouldn't be any issues if the Samurai fits well on you. 50mm lug to lug. 45mm width. You might want to check out the review by Clock Stock & Barrel. It was pretty much this video that got me to pull the trigger 2 days later.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

xtreamzz said:


> I have a 6.3" wrist. Had to take most of the links out for this one. The mm300 wears small on the wrist tbh. There shouldn't be any issues if the Samurai fits well on you. 50mm lug to lug. 45mm width. You might want to check out the review by Clock Stock & Barrel. It was pretty much this video that got me to pull the trigger 2 days later.


Worst watch video review site ever..... to them Grand Seiko is uninspiring with a bland dial and very disappointed in the case......

The mm300 is a fabulous watch but I would hesitate to make buying decisions based off of what those two guys think of a certain model

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Walshy said:


> The time has come to buy a SBDX017, however I'm stuck on where to purchase the watch from. I'm in the UK and want to know who to trust and who has a good price. Anyone here know of the place to get the MM300 from? Also don't want to get caught out at customs as I won't have any money left if so!


There is a Hong Kong based seller who is also WUS member with great references...check the Trade section, he has one for $1800 at the moment, new, which I believe is as low as you'll find these 017 watches these days. Just for comparison sake, I was in Tokyo recently and at all discount you'd get there they were still $1850+ and you basically had to be physically there.

Seiya, Higuchi, Chino are all respectable sellers who will look after you but if you're looking at the lowest $$, check the Trade section as I mentioned.

Hope this helps.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

babola said:


> There is a Hong Kong based seller who is also WUS member with great references...check the Trade section, he has one for $1800 at the moment, new, which I believe is as low as you'll find these 017 watches these days. Just for comparison sake, I was in Tokyo recently and at all discount you'd get there they were still $1850+ and you basically had to be physically there.
> 
> Seiya, Higuchi, Chino are all respectable sellers who will look after you but if you're looking at the lowest $$, check the Trade section as I mentioned.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I would add Gnomon Watches to the list. That is where I purchased mine. Great price and customer service. Oh and free DHL shipping.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

cmdErrX said:


> I would add Gnomon Watches to the list. That is where I purchased mine. Great price and customer service. Oh and free DHL shipping.


It should be noted that Walshy is in the UK so anything coming in from non EU source will be subjected to Import Duty, VAT and handling charge. On a $2000 purchase that bumps up to $2600'ish....over £2000. There are EU dealers offering it for much less inc shipping.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

I just noticed my first dings /scratches on the Bezel at 55 and 57 minutes. It probably happened a couple of days ago with a knock against the desk. It's a bummer but was bound to happen sooner or later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Forced myself to wear my other watches for a week instead of this. That was painful!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> It should be noted that Walshy is in the UK so anything coming in from non EU source will be subjected to Import Duty, VAT and handling charge. On a $2000 purchase that bumps up to $2600'ish....over £2000. There are EU dealers offering it for much less inc shipping.


OUCH!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thought this was perfect...then I got my Crafter Blue....and its perfecter!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Walshy said:


> The time has come to buy a SBDX017, however I'm stuck on where to purchase the watch from. I'm in the UK and want to know who to trust and who has a good price. Anyone here know of the place to get the MM300 from? Also don't want to get caught out at customs as I won't have any money left if so!


Have you tried Yorkshire Watches or Monster Watches? Yorkshire Watches is a uk based AD. I've never bought anything from them but I know they've stocked mm300s in the past. The price will be higher but there'll be no nasty surprises from HM Customs.

Monster Watches is based in the Netherlands (I think) and Rob is anyways very helpful. It's worth getting in touch to see what he could do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

For a fun Instagram challenge...

"Watch My Perfume"


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

andygog said:


> Walshy said:
> 
> 
> > The time has come to buy a SBDX017, however I'm stuck on where to purchase the watch from. I'm in the UK and want to know who to trust and who has a good price. Anyone here know of the place to get the MM300 from? Also don't want to get caught out at customs as I won't have any money left if so!
> ...


Yes I've checked Yorkshire Watches and they've been out of stock for a good few months now 

I'm currently talking to dealers in Germany and France and will hopefully find the right one within the next week!

Thanks everyone who's put forward suggestions as I'd still be going around in circles!!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Under the Great Wave Off Kanagawa


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Okay so it looks like the best option for me being in the UK is to purchase the MM300 from Amazon.de

In total it comes to £1688 which is $2176, what are your opinions on the price? Am I paying too much or paying the right amount!

Let me know as I don't want to be spending too much on something which could be picked up for less!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys where I find 017 at the best price? 

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Hey, I was just googleing for a comparison between these two. What are your thoughts? I greatly appreciate any insights you can provide.


----------



## SolarUnderwood (Jun 12, 2017)

eric198324 said:


> Hey, I was just googleing for a comparison between these two. What are your thoughts? I greatly appreciate any insights you can provide.


$2k watch holding it's own vs a $8k watch says a lot. To me, it really comes down to if you're okay with the size of the MM300. If it works for your wrist and you're okay with the height, then the MM300 is a no brainer. With that said, I prefer the Submariner bracelet over the MM300's.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> Hey, I was just googleing for a comparison between these two. What are your thoughts? I greatly appreciate any insights you can provide.


I have owned a SBDX017, currently own a 114060 Sub, and have a SLA015 mm300 en route.

The MM300 is a very nice watch, enough that I'm getting my second one. But it's just not fair to be comparing it to a $7-8k watch. The Rolex beats it out in case refinement, bracelet/clasp refinement, movement accuracy, positional consistency, anti-magnetic materials, dial material, indices material, bezel material, bezel feel, crown/winding feel, even stainless steel metallurgy. A person can like them equally, which says a lot for the Seiko, but that is totally subjective. I think the mm300 has a cool factor that the Sub doesn't have, and vice versa. But objectively, on specs alone, it's hands down the Sub.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> Hey, I was just googleing for a comparison between these two. What are your thoughts? I greatly appreciate any insights you can provide.


This recent video prompted me to take the shot. I need to gather my thoughts before I reply you, haha.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

It's an unfair comparison between a $2000 and a $7500 watch but anyway, here's the unfair comparison.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

I actually did a comparison previously, i contradicted myself on the lume,lol

https://www.lug2lug.eu/six-months-in-rolex-submariner-vs-seiko-marinemaster/


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


> I actually did a comparison previously, i contradicted myself on the lume,lol
> 
> https://www.lug2lug.eu/six-months-in-rolex-submariner-vs-seiko-marinemaster/


I greatly appreciate all of the feedback above. For me, finding the perfect dive watch has been an extremely difficult challenge. The MM300 is by far the most beautiful watch I've ever owned, it has a look build quality, that for the price is unmatched from any other watch I've owned. That beauty comes at a cost, which for me is comfort issues.

My ultimate goal is to have a watch collection of 3 watches. My Speedy is staying forever. I am currently working on solving my diver requirement. As I referenced previously, this has been a riddle I've had a great deal of trouble solving. I'd like to solve it with the MM300, but I remain unsure do to being unable to find the right fit thus far.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Soooooo. Looks like I'll be joining the club. Can't wait to handle an MM300.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

eric198324 said:


> I greatly appreciate all of the feedback above. For me, finding the perfect dive watch has been an extremely difficult challenge. The MM300 is by far the most beautiful watch I've ever owned, it has a look build quality, that for the price is unmatched from any other watch I've owned. That beauty comes at a cost, which for me is comfort issues.
> 
> My ultimate goal is to have a watch collection of 3 watches. My Speedy is staying forever. I am currently working on solving my diver requirement. As I referenced previously, this has been a riddle I've had a great deal of trouble solving. I'd like to solve it with the MM300, but I remain unsure do to being unable to find the right fit thus far.


Yes, comfort is the BIG factor with the MM300. It is tall and heavy so must be secured so that it does not flap about. I prefer NATO straps so the bracelet was removed immediately so this adds a few more mm to its height. With NATO straps I find they are either good or bad. Some have a hole that is just in the right place others have holes that make it too lose or too tight. In addition my wrists are not quite the same circumference so what does not fit well on left fits better on the right. I have this with the MM300...I actually prefer wearing it on my right wrist. Maybe this is because the holes are better positioned or that I am right handed and can tolerate slightly heavier things I don't know.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes, comfort is the BIG factor with the MM300. It is tall and heavy so must be secured so that it does not flap about. I prefer NATO straps so the bracelet was removed immediately so this adds a few more mm to its height. With NATO straps I find they are either good or bad. Some have a hole that is just in the right place others have holes that make it too lose or too tight. In addition my wrists are not quite the same circumference so what does not fit well on left fits better on the right. I have this with the MM300...I actually prefer wearing it on my right wrist. Maybe this is because the holes are better positioned or that I am right handed and can tolerate slightly heavier things I don't know.


The mm300 is tall and heavy but I was surprised how comfortable it is. I have a 6.5" wrist and couldn't get a good fit with the bracelet (Does anyone know if there's a way to get an extra link off the 6 o'clock side) so I have it on borealis's version of the isofrane.

I love it. Wish I'd got one earlier and saved myself the money lost on all those flipped watches.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Oh man, what a watch, love this S E I K O


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## Hippopotamodon (Jan 20, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Oh man, what a watch, love this S E I K O


Wow! You outdid yourself with this shot!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

srexy said:


> SBDX001


Love this NATO, it has that Marine Nationale look, but it's still a NATO. Is this from Watch Gecko? If not source please?


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

TheMeasure said:


> Love this NATO, it has that Marine Nationale look, but it's still a NATO. Is this from Watch Gecko? If not source please?


It's from BlueShark - in conjunction with Jackostraps


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

srexy said:


> It's from BlueShark - in conjunction with Jackostraps


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

andygog said:


> The mm300 is tall and heavy but I was surprised how comfortable it is. I have a 6.5" wrist and couldn't get a good fit with the bracelet (Does anyone know if there's a way to get an extra link off the 6 o'clock side) so I have it on borealis's version of the isofrane.
> 
> I love it. Wish I'd got one earlier and saved myself the money lost on all those flipped watches.


As someone with a 6.25" wrist, my strong recommendation is to ditch the stock clasp for a shorter one from Strapcode. It will change your life.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Raydius said:


> As someone with a 6.25" wrist, my strong recommendation is to ditch the stock clasp for a shorter one from Strapcode. It will change your life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


That's not a bad idea. I do have a spare seiko clasp around somewhere.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The days in between wearing this one is getting harder and harder.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I've had my MM300 for around a Month now. I've worn it pretty regularly. I've noticed an issue with the power reserve and my observations lead me to believe that it may not be related to the winding efficiency of the movement. Please let me know what you think. 

The Issue:

1) A couple of weeks ago, I noticed the watch had stopped somewhere between 12-15 hours after setting it down. It puzzled me, but I didn't think too much of it. 

2) I decided to wear the watch for a week straight. Halfway through the week, I set the watch down at 9:00 PM and it had run out of juice at 6:00 AM!

3) After the week was up, I set the watch down and wore another one, checked it after 12 hours, it was running fine. Checked it again around 23 hours in and the watch had stopped ticking. I gave it a few shakes until the 2nd hand startd moving but it stopped ticking again in a couple of minutes. 

Am I really getting only 22 hours power reserve from this watch?! Should I send it back to Japan? I'd really appreciate inputs from you guys. Thanks in advance 

tEC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

theEntreriCode said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've had my MM300 for around a Month now. I've worn it pretty regularly. I've noticed an issue with the power reserve and my observations lead me to believe that it may not be related to the winding efficiency of the movement. Please let me know what you think.
> 
> ...


Is this after just wrist time or are you manually fully winding it as well.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I hate to add to the negative energy here, but I have a question related to a movement issue as well. I've owned my SBDX017 for about two weeks and have noticed the date doesn't change over until around 7am. I am guessing this isn't normal. 

Should the watch be sent back? I am guessing the answer is yes, but it's hard to send a watch back that you've just received. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Is this after just wrist time or are you manually fully winding it as well.


I wound it a few turns on day 1 and let my wrist take care of it after that. Shouldn't it be at 100% charge on day 8? I have worn it for at least 12-15 hours per day.



eric198324 said:


> I hate to add to the negative energy here, but I have a question related to a movement issue as well. I've owned my SBDX017 for about two weeks and have noticed the date doesn't change over until around 7am. I am guessing this isn't normal.
> 
> Should the watch be sent back? I am guessing the answer is yes, but it's hard to send a watch back that you've just received.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Ouch! That is not normal at all. Mine changes sometime between 12:00-12:15. I hear you on not wanting to send a new watch back for repair/servicing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd say a "few" turns is not sufficient, especially if you are not active enough like sitting at a desk. The manual says 40 turns to fully wind. I always do 30 when getting ready to wear it. My reserve seems to be as advertised. Also my date changes quickly around midnight.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

This is what I feared others would say. Are some service centers better than others? I've reached out to Katsu to explain the problem. No response yet.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say a "few" turns is not sufficient, especially if you are not active enough like sitting at a desk. The manual says 40 turns to fully wind. I always do 30 when getting ready to wear it. My reserve seems to be as advertised. Also my date changes quickly around midnight.


I don't have a shop floor job, but I drive for 1.5-2 hours a day and walk around the factory a fair bit. I do sit at a desk for the majority of the day. After wearing it for 8 days straight, shouldn't it have been fully charged?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

theEntreriCode said:


> I don't have a shop floor job, but I drive for 1.5-2 hours a day and walk around the factory a fair bit. I do sit at a desk for the majority of the day. After wearing it for 8 days straight, shouldn't it have been fully charged?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say it was staying wound/running but maybe never reached being fully wound. I'd give it about 30 full winds and see what it does. If mine isn't worn for a few days and finally stops, that's what I do before wearing it again.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

I believe the rotor has to do 600+ turns to fully wind the spring. That's a lot of wrist/arm movement. Try it, flip your wrist right/left 50 times....then think another 12 lots of that.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> I hate to add to the negative energy here, but I have a question related to a movement issue as well. I've owned my SBDX017 for about two weeks and have noticed the date doesn't change over until around 7am. I am guessing this isn't normal.
> 
> Should the watch be sent back? I am guessing the answer is yes, but it's hard to send a watch back that you've just received.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Did you heed the instructions not to use the quick date setting - crown position 1 when the watch is within a few hours of midnight?

This should become habit for any automatic watch whether it is needed or not.

I always hack, advance hour hand to find midnight, then go to 8am or so, set the quick date, then hack seconds at 12 and set time and screw crown back in.

This sounds like a broken date advance from setting it when the hour was around the date change mechanism.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

On Seiko manual winds the watch usually needs 20 full turns for each day of reserve. Use that as a guide. 

Many of Seikos watches have the "magic lever" which is very efficient in that the rotor winds by both pulling and pushing the ratcheting mechanism. The 8L35 is one of them. 

When you have a watch with a power reserve indicator you can see just how efficient this is. A few hours of wearing it will fill the power reserve quite easily.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

zuiko said:


> On Seiko manual winds the watch usually needs 20 full turns for each day of reserve. Use that as a guide.
> 
> Many of Seikos watches have the "magic lever" which is very efficient in that the rotor winds by both pulling and pushing the ratcheting mechanism. The 8L35 is one of them.
> 
> When you have a watch with a power reserve indicator you can see just how efficient this is. A few hours of wearing it will fill the power reserve quite easily.


This is correct. Seikos wind to full reserve much easier than say Miyota movements. Ut sounds like there is a problem with that watch if it doesnt reach full wind after 8 days

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say it was staying wound/running but maybe never reached being fully wound. I'd give it about 30 full winds and see what it does. If mine isn't worn for a few days and finally stops, that's what I do before wearing it again.


I've done this. Let's see what happens.



DonJ53 said:


> I believe the rotor has to do 600+ turns to fully wind the spring. That's a lot of wrist/arm movement. Try it, flip your wrist right/left 50 times....then think another 12 lots of that.


Wow! I can't imagine Seiko having such an in-effecient system.



zuiko said:


> On Seiko manual winds the watch usually needs 20 full turns for each day of reserve. Use that as a guide.
> 
> Many of Seikos watches have the "magic lever" which is very efficient in that the rotor winds by both pulling and pushing the ratcheting mechanism. The 8L35 is one of them.
> 
> When you have a watch with a power reserve indicator you can see just how efficient this is. A few hours of wearing it will fill the power reserve quite easily.





valuewatchguy said:


> This is correct. Seikos wind to full reserve much easier than say Miyota movements. Ut sounds like there is a problem with that watch if it doesnt reach full wind after 8 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


If this has the magic lever than the watch is definitely acting up. I wound it a lot this morning before leaving for work. I'll monitor it periodically and report back here. If after hand winding I'm able to get 50 hours power reserve, than it definitely sounds like an issue with the mainspring/rotor/magic lever. It will be a real PITA to send it back to Japan for me.


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Just swapped the stock bracelet out for a Strapcode Super Oyster. Looks better without the additional bling imo!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Though not MM300 here is the push pull in my Sumo.

Viewing the centre gear.

You can see the pulling lever (right), on the opposite side is the pushing lever.


----------



## MAZATO (Feb 8, 2017)

Finally, Got my Grail.
She has so sexy gold.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

So here it is! Got it 3 hours ago and already obsessing over it. Looking forward to many years with this thing!

View attachment DSC_1490.jpg
View attachment DSC_1492.jpg
View attachment DSC_1493.jpg
View attachment DSC_1496.jpg
View attachment DSC_1498.jpg
View attachment DSC_1499.jpg
View attachment DSC_1501.jpg
View attachment DSC_1506.jpg


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

After a very brief couple of month hiatus after I sold my SBDX017, I am glad to finally be back in the MM300 club! This is the German market SLA015:










While I sold off my old Angus bracelet, I thankfully kept my Crafter Blue strap which I immediately installed. It looks fantastic in person, the color shifts dramatically depending on angle.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

new strap: padded, distressed, ti MM clasp....love it!
threading quality near clasp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
bottom strap by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

HaymondWong said:


> new strap: padded, distressed, ti MM clasp....love it!
> threading quality near clasp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> bottom strap by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That MM looks awesome on that band!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Raydius said:


> After a very brief couple of month hiatus after I sold my SBDX017, I am glad to finally be back in the MM300 club! This is the German market SLA015:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you liking it? How does the dial look in unlit conditions? Wondering as I was offered a trade for the sla, but my regular mm300 is on its way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

jsohal said:


> How are you liking it? How does the dial look in unlit conditions? Wondering as I was offered a trade for the sla, but my regular mm300 is on its way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a great counterpart to my very "serious" colored submariner.










The dial is very dynamic and I'll say in dimmer conditions the sunburst effect becomes a lot more pronounced










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


How did you get such DOF on that shot? Is the mm300 suspended somehow?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> How did you get such DOF on that shot? Is the mm300 suspended somehow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It sure appears so. Just for fun I positioned my MM over the keyboard to mimic the above pic, I hat to lift it some 25-30 mm to achieve similar effect and watch-to-keys relation.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Should I dump a turtle 775 to help fund a MM300. I've been obsessing over the MM300 for more than a year. I'm finding I wear my Padi most often but the 775 gets very little use. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Buy the mm300 first. Doubt the $200 You will get for the srp will make or break your purchase of the mm300. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

ebenke said:


> Should I dump a turtle 775 to help fund a MM300. I've been obsessing over the MM300 for more than a year. I'm finding I wear my Padi most often but the 775 gets very little use. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely, the SRP turtle was mass produced and widely distributed globally (yes even the PADI) but the MM300 has rarity not only because it was only sold as JDM, but they seem to sometimes have supply shortages at the usual retailers.

Basically what I'm saying is that if you see a good deal on a clean MM300 that you like, and you can fund it, go for it, because timing might not always line up so nicely. The turtle you can rebuy any time, and they go on sale fairly often, especially on black Friday and other shopping holidays. MM300 is never on sale. =P

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Raydius said:


> Definitely, the SRP turtle was mass produced and widely distributed globally (yes even the PADI) but the MM300 has rarity not only because it was only sold as JDM, but they seem to sometimes have supply shortages at the usual retailers.
> 
> Basically what I'm saying is that if you see a good deal on a clean MM300 that you like, and you can fund it, go for it, because timing might not always line up so nicely. The turtle you can rebuy any time, and they go on sale fairly often, especially on black Friday and other shopping holidays. MM300 is never on sale. =P
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I'm looking at one of the 'typical' sellers here on watchuseek. I think the pricing is ok, and he seems to have a solid reputation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

ebenke said:


> Should I dump a turtle 775 to help fund a MM300. I've been obsessing over the MM300 for more than a year. I'm finding I wear my Padi most often but the 775 gets very little use. Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dump it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Any other recommendations as to who to buy from. I checked Chino, sold out. Seiya is a bit on the high side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Buy the mm300 first. Doubt the $200 You will get for the srp will make or break your purchase of the mm300.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


For sure. That's not holding me up. The search continues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Some may poopoo this but keep an eye on ebay. I have just purchased a new Dec 16 serial number, purchased June 17, one owner from there and its superb.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Some may poopoo this but keep an eye on ebay. I have just purchased a new Dec 16 serial number, purchased June 17, one owner from there and its superb.


This maybe very obvious but how do I find the date mine was produced?


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Raydius said:


> As someone with a 6.25" wrist, my strong recommendation is to ditch the stock clasp for a shorter one from Strapcode. It will change your life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the advice. My life has now been changed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Walshy said:


> This maybe very obvious but how do I find the date mine was produced?


First two digits of the serial number, first = year, second = month in that year.

Typically, 6D0285 = 2016, December.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

andygog said:


> Thanks for the advice. My life has now been changed!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha I'm glad! Changing the clasp out for me made the difference between actually liking the bracelet and thinking it was total garbage.

It's a shame because the clasp has the cool ratcheting feature, but the sheer size of it makes it not worth it if it doesn't fit your wrist.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Its definitely worked for me. A bit of a shame, because the clasp would have been fine if I could have just taken an extra link out of the bracelet. 

On the whole though, after being too scared of the size of this watch for a few years, I'm very glad I got hold of one. Its beautiful and very comfortable. I had a Pelagos about a year ago and had to get rid of that because I just didn't find it comfortable.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Buy the mm300 first. Doubt the $200 You will get for the srp will make or break your purchase of the mm300.


This ^

MM300 is a special, almost magical watch. 
However it's not an everyday, every situation kind of watch. 
So having a gilded, tool Seiko diver in your collection to supplement your MM when running errands or when you believe a more affordable 'beater' would fit better is a bonus in my books.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Anyone pair their MM300 with camo nato or Strapcode's Angus Jubiliee bracelets? Could you show some wrist shots, thanks!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

babola said:


> This ^
> 
> MM300 is a special, almost magical watch.
> However it's not an everyday, every situation kind of watch.
> So having a gilded, tool Seiko diver in your collection to supplement your MM when running errands or when you believe a more affordable 'beater' would fit better is a bonus in my books.


Yep. It will occupy an already capable stable and most likely be worn in rotation with other nice pieces. Saved from major damage by other workhorse watches that are more expendable.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I sold all my seiko divers (one MM300, one Sumo, five Tunas, three Turtles) and am now keeping no Seiko, not even a cheap Seiko quartz. 
The one I miss most is MM300.
I hope I shall buy a new MM300 very soon. ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Wondering how many here use this watch as their daily wear? Or even as nice as it is, as their beater watch?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rosenbloom said:


> I sold all my seiko divers ...and am now keeping no Seiko...


Tsk, tsk...

The dog couldn't have costed that much, surely...


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> Wondering how many here use this watch as their daily wear? Or even as nice as it is, as their beater watch?


I would wear it in 'rotation' with some of my other regular rotation watches.

And G-Shocks take care of physical activity and chores around the house.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Redbaronace said:


> Wondering how many here use this watch as their daily wear? Or even as nice as it is, as their beater watch?


Have so far worn my MM300 daily however no chance am I wearing it for occasions where I know damage will occur like at work where I'm constantly knocking my G-Shock on everything! Would have to be very brave to use this as a beater unless you bought a well used one!


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


That gray NATO looks great on the Marine Master, what brand is it? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> Wondering how many here use this watch as their daily wear? Or even as nice as it is, as their beater watch?


There will be folk for whom money's not an issue who won't refrain from using a watch like MM300 as a "beater".

For me personally it's Mon-Thu watch, I have an office job and wear suit most of the days.

For dress-down, casual Fridays (including weekends) I usually go with something less flashy, like an SKX or Turtle or even a G-shock.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> That gray NATO looks great on the Marine Master, what brand is it? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a ToxicNato.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! It's a ToxicNato.


I should have known, Terry makes some of the best NATO straps I've seen. Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> I should have known, Terry makes some of the best NATO straps I've seen. Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Agreed and only ones I'll wear.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

xtreamzz said:


> Just swapped the stock bracelet out for a Strapcode Super Oyster. Looks better without the additional bling imo!


Any side photos of that watch showing band profile. I too like less bling and wondering if that strap might be a better choice than stock bracelet.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Is very good looking in the flesh/ metal









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Thoughts about any of these straps? Just had then around thought I'd try. Maybe I like the NATO most...










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


> Anyone pair their MM300 with camo nato or Strapcode's Angus Jubiliee bracelets? Could you show some wrist shots, thanks!


I used to have the Angus with my last MM300, and it was a fun option, but I don't know if I would buy it again for my new one. I'm enjoying just keeping it on Crafter Blue rubber



















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

41Mets said:


> Thoughts about any of these straps? Just had then around thought I'd try. Maybe I like the NATO most...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dark brown one looks pretty good; I have some straps incoming that I'm hoping to try with my SLA soon also. For now I'm really digging this look.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Raydius said:


> The dark brown one looks pretty good; I have some straps incoming that I'm hoping to try with my SLA soon also. For now I'm really digging this look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great. Which strap is it? I think this watch is a rubber, black NATO, and bracelet watch.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I used to have the Angus with my last MM300, and it was a fun option, but I don't know if I would buy it again for my new one. I'm enjoying just keeping it on Crafter Blue rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do the finishes match up Ray?

I wasn't too interested in it previously but those photos are enticing!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

41Mets said:


> That's great. Which strap is it? I think this watch is a rubber, black NATO, and bracelet watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


It's the Crafter Blue strap. Makes the watch feel very daily wearable in many scenarios, while the use of the clasp keeps it from feeling "cheap"

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

srexy said:


> How do the finishes match up Ray?
> 
> I wasn't too interested in it previously but those photos are enticing!


The finishes match up pretty well, it's the endlink shape that might bother you... not something that really jumps out at you at a glance, but to me it is an area where none of the strapcode bracelets for this watch really have it figured out.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Raydius said:


> The finishes match up pretty well, it's the endlink shape that might bother you... not something that really jumps out at you at a glance, but to me it is an area where none of the strapcode bracelets for this watch really have it figured out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it - it's much more obvious from that angle.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Raydius said:


> I used to have the Angus with my last MM300, and it was a fun option, but I don't know if I would buy it again for my new one. I'm enjoying just keeping it on Crafter Blue rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. I've always wanted a watch with jubilee bracelet, might get it later on.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Redbaronace said:


> Any side photos of that watch showing band profile. I too like less bling and wondering if that strap might be a better choice than stock bracelet.






























Hopefully these would help in your decision!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally got my watch. It's a beauty!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've yet to see an aftermarket bracelet that looks/matches the MM better than the OEM. My opinion of course.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> I've yet to see an aftermarket bracelet that looks/matches the MM better than the OEM. My opinion of course.


This ^


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


>


A photo watch catalog worthy.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

babola said:


> A photo watch catalog worthy.


Thanks bro!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm really enjoying my MM300 and am glad I took the plunge. I was initially hesitant due to the 44mm case size, but it wears more like a 42mm.

One question I have for you guys is that the clicks when you turn the bezel sound a little off to me. Not as smoother as the Samurai or the 007 I have. Wondering if that's normal.

Also I the loom is amazing! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Today's shot.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

jsohal said:


> I'm really enjoying my MM300 and am glad I took the plunge. I was initially hesitant due to the 44mm case size, but it wears more like a 42mm.
> 
> One question I have for you guys is that the clicks when you turn the bezel sound a little off to me. Not as smoother as the Samurai or the 007 I have. Wondering if that's normal.
> 
> ...


You'll probably have to make a video or something to really get an opinion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zanetti (Jun 10, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> Today's shot.


Ultra sharp!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

Just arrived









and next to tuna


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

machlo said:


> Just arrived


Great pickup.

Judging by the frequency of the new MM300 017 owners postings in this thread only, the Marine Master seem to be selling like hotcakes these days. 
It must have something to do with value for money, eh? 

One of a kind professional Seiko diver.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Um yeah, value is amazing here......punches well above its weight IMHO as noted in another thread.....have mine back on the stock braclet, and was just stunned (again) with the quality of this darn thing!


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Agree! I too change over straps/bracelet and always notice the heft and overall quality. The minute hand is not as exacting as pointier ones as my syringe SINN 103, even the Seiko landtrek. But the MM has an enduring presence.
Recently got a custom leather with the ti MM strap and it is the cat's meow!
bottom strap by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
threading quality near clasp by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

babola said:


> This ^


+2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## TheTitusFactor (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

TheTitusFactor said:


>


What strap is that? Looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

I really need to get me one of these!!!

Whats the best source for new ones? Seiya seems to be sold out


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

DGI82 said:


> I really need to get me one of these!!!
> 
> Whats the best source for new ones? Seiya seems to be sold out


WUS trade section. That's where I got mine. Most of the times a good selection of BNIB and second hand / worn ones.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

DGI82 said:


> I really need to get me one of these!!!
> 
> Whats the best source for new ones? Seiya seems to be sold out


gnomon has them still


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> gnomon has them still


Sorry but who/what is gnomon?

Found it ! Please disregard.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone else rocking theirs on the strap that comes with it? Love the way it looks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seko (Oct 29, 2016)

jsohal said:


> Anyone else rocking theirs on the strap that comes with it? Love the way it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot.

I only wear mine on the factory rubber. It looks awesome and is comfortable. The stock bracelet is rather pitiful.


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

jsohal said:


> Anyone else rocking theirs on the strap that comes with it? Love the way it looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the look of it but unfortunately, the stock rubber strap is too long and stiff for my 6.5" wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

xtreamzz said:


> Love the look of it but unfortunately, the stock rubber strap is too long and stiff for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a little on the stiff side, but planning on boiling it this weekend and molding it a bit to help with the comfort. Haven't tried the bracelet yet though because I liked the look of the strap so much!


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

xtreamzz said:


> Love the look of it but unfortunately, the stock rubber strap is too long and stiff for my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man I feel you.

I'd have to cut mine so it gets worn on an ISO and it's perfect.


----------



## xtreamzz (Jun 29, 2013)

Skinny Rogers said:


> Man I feel you.
> 
> I'd have to cut mine so it gets worn on an ISO and it's perfect.


I think the only rubber strap that would look good and fit well on my small wrist would be the Crafter Blue... I tried an ISO from Obris Morgon and still, it was too big.  But I'm loving it on the strapcode super oyster for now!


----------



## Kronos-TP (Mar 11, 2017)

My recently acquired Seiko SBDX017. The application of the awesome as ever Seiko LumiBrite seems to be more flush compared to the older SBDX001.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ARTRN (Feb 19, 2017)

I've had my SBDX017 since Feb 2017. Just changed from stock rubber to this stiff 'Rios Just synthetic' strap. Hopefully these will soften up in due time.


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

xtreamzz said:


> I think the only rubber strap that would look good and fit well on my small wrist would be the Crafter Blue... I tried an ISO from Obris Morgon and still, it was too big.  But I'm loving it on the strapcode super oyster for now!


The MB ISO style are way too long for me as well.

The ISO and Borealis wear well tho.

They work just fine on my 6.5in wrist


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I am going to order the Crafter Blue for mine. I wanted to find another ratcheting clasp to use so that I can preserve the original. Hopefully in about a week I will have both. BTW, did somebody mention lume? I love it!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I am a bit of a strapaholic, and this watch does not help!

the stock bracelet is very nice (IMHO), and the stock rubber (once boiled) is great also.......I have a crafter blue, which fits so well....I have used a 22mm rubber tuna strap....several Borealis in various color's....and many leather bands.....

but find myself back on the bracelet!


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> but find myself back on the bracelet!


I have to agree, tried a few different Nato's and didn't like it at all. Even though I enjoyed my Sumo on the rubber Borealis strap so much it still doesn't compare to wearing the MM300 on its standard bracelet!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MM300 on toxic NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Walshy said:


> I have to agree, tried a few different Nato's and didn't like it at all. Even though I enjoyed my Sumo on the rubber Borealis strap so much it still doesn't compare to wearing the MM300 on its standard bracelet!


I find, likely due to a combination or the case shape and my wrist shape, that Natos tend to make the watch to tall....I have a couple of one piece Natos that are ok, but the traditional 2 parters, not so much.

braclet rocks IMHO


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, bracelet for me too!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> I find, likely due to a combination or the case shape and my wrist shape, that Natos tend to make the watch to tall....I have a couple of one piece Natos that are ok, but the traditional 2 parters, not so much.
> 
> braclet rocks IMHO


Tried it out on A NATO and the combination of the extra mm form the NATO and the thinness of the NATO definitely made it too tall.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Slightly out of beat but running at a mad 0 second loss a day can't be bad


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

What does "out of beat" mean?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> What does "out of beat" mean?


It's where the roller table jewel on the balance is aligned central to the pallet fork ,out of beat means it's slightly out of centre


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Bought a used MM300 clasp off eBay as I wanted a Crafter Blue strap with its own clasp, arrived in the condition I was expecting however I decided to make it look as good as possible. And it turned out far better than I was expecting!

What it came like:
View attachment DSC_1549.jpg






View attachment DSC_1561.jpg


After polishing with a Dremel just to see what it would look like:
View attachment DSC_1566.jpg
View attachment DSC_1575.jpg


And finally after wet 1500 fine grit paper:
View attachment DSC_1582.jpg
View attachment DSC_1587.jpg
View attachment DSC_1588.jpg


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a confession... I'm enjoying my MM300 that my SLA017 is still sitting in it's box!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine on a Black Borealis ISO, with the baby werewolf in the back ground


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

jsohal said:


> I have a confession... I'm enjoying my MM300 that my SLA017 is still sitting in it's box!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mind to share your reason?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm assuming you mean the reason the SLA017 isn't getting any love (for now). Don't get me wrong I love the design of the 017 (hence me buying it), but it's very 'refined' if you will. The MM is more rugged and it seems more fitting for the summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Regulators! Mount up!




























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

jsohal said:


> I'm assuming you mean the reason the SLA017 isn't getting any love (for now). Don't get me wrong I love the design of the 017 (hence me buying it), but it's very 'refined' if you will. The MM is more rugged and it seems more fitting for the summer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just took a look at the SLA. It while looks very retro (as intended), the case seems quite chunky and unrefined compared to the more modern MM300. It's just my opinion, but definitely not a watch I need in my collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

ebenke said:


> I just took a look at the SLA. It while looks very retro (as intended), the case seems quite chunky and unrefined compared to the more modern MM300. It's just my opinion, but definitely not a watch I need in my collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's the amazing thing about aesthetics, certain things "vibe" differently with different people. To me the MM is chunky due to the size, but I can definitely see what you mean by the sla being chunky.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

jsohal said:


> That's the amazing thing about aesthetics, certain things "vibe" differently with different people. To me the MM is chunky due to the size, but I can definitely see what you mean by the sla being chunky.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Sure! it is awesome to see so much enthusiasm and to be exposed to so many different watches.

PS - I mean no disrespect for opinions differing from mine. With regards to aesthetics, it's purely subjective.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The SLA is far from chunky. The wrong impression may be given by some pictures where the owners wrist is small.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

While it's not a massively large watch, it features sharp edges and unrefined lines, makes me feel like it's chunky. I say as I'm looking at my PO. It is a big watch, but features a beautifully shaped case, so to me it's not chunky at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Walshy said:


> Bought a used MM300 clasp off eBay as I wanted a Crafter Blue strap with its own clasp, arrived in the condition I was expecting however I decided to make it look as good as possible. And it turned out far better than I was expecting!
> 
> What it came like:
> View attachment 12379595
> ...


Nice work for the Dremet what attachment did you use at first ? Any paste used?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

On a Timefactors waffle strap










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

@chriscentro


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Nice work for the Dremet what attachment did you use at first ? Any paste used?


I used one of the polishing pads that come in all the Dremel kits and some Autosol metal polish, was super simple and could have been done by hand


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Walshy said:


> I used one of the polishing pads that come in all the Dremel kits and some Autosol metal polish, was super simple and could have been done by hand


I like to use a foam backed emery block. I have a version with 4 different grits to it. It's form fitting and very easy as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Banderor that looks brand new. Recent acquisition?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

The Master.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

babola said:


> Banderor that looks brand new. Recent acquisition?


 babola, I got it last summer. Clasp has a few "beauty marks" on it ;-)


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, I know I have already added this to the SLA Topic but some MM300aholics may not go there


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Haven't worn it for a long time...time to change that. This week's rotation:


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Love MM300


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi guys

Sorry I missed your question earlier. This shot was made with a full frame camera, hence, the shallow depth of field. 
The settings were:
ISO 200
Aperture f5.6
Shutter Speed 1/2000
Focal length 100mm
Nikon D700



valuewatchguy said:


> How did you get such DOF on that shot? Is the mm300 suspended somehow?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk





babola said:


> It sure appears so. Just for fun I positioned my MM over the keyboard to mimic the above pic, I hat to lift it some 25-30 mm to achieve similar effect and watch-to-keys relation.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes, I know I have already added this to the SLA Topic but some MM300aholics may not go there
> 
> View attachment 12388341


As amazing a pair of divers you're likely to come across. Well played.


----------



## bkdc (Jul 16, 2017)

SolarUnderwood said:


> $2k watch holding it's own vs a $8k watch says a lot. To me, it really comes down to if you're okay with the size of the MM300. If it works for your wrist and you're okay with the height, then the MM300 is a no brainer. With that said, I prefer the Submariner bracelet over the MM300's.


The Grand Seiko Spring Drive diver (SBGA029, SBGA031, SBGA229, SBGA231) against the Rolex Submariner would be much fairer fight. The finish and build quality on the Grand Seiko Spring Drive diver is unreal. The crazy reflections off the dial markers are mesmerizing.


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

German MM300: XXX/200
Loving these golden edged indexes and the golden hands


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

bkdc said:


> The Grand Seiko Spring Drive diver (SBGA029, SBGA031, SBGA229, SBGA231) against the Rolex Submariner would be much fairer fight. The finish and build quality on the Grand Seiko Spring Drive diver is unreal. The crazy reflections off the dial markers are mesmerizing.


Had the GS diver been 40mm I would have gotten it over the Sub. I don't mind having some goofy oversized tool divers in the collection (like the MM300) but for it to be a versatile primary piece in the collection it needed to be more like SLA017 in size, and closer to GS in finishing (esp bracelet) and closer to Spring Drive accuracy. If you really look at it from that objective point of view, the Sub really does deliver in a unique way, and the price is nearly justified (I got my 114060 LNIB for around 6k).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

drei-zeiger said:


> German MM300: XXX/200
> Loving these golden edged indexes and the golden hands


Fellow SLA015 owner! Did you get a cool number? I managed to end up with #69.

I can't believe a handful of these sat on ebay and chrono24 for a long time. Now they are very scarce.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Oh yeah speaking of accuracy, this isn't for the feint of heart but totally worth it. Unlike most, I wasn't ok with these numbers:










Nothing to be done about the positional variance but since no position loses time, it would be impossible to do positional regulation. Double checked that +10 s/d outlier just to be sure.



















I've taken apart MM300s before, not actually too bad if you take your time and use a lot of tape.



















Have been real world testing for a few days between wearing the watch and just putting it back in the box normally. Much better.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## PunOnePunAll (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm enthralled with this watch and seriously considering it as a future purpose. I'm just leery of its thickness and complaints about the bracelet. I have no interest in rubber straps--a sub-par bracelet on a $2000 watch is a deal breaker. Curious to hear from anyone with similar concerns who bought one.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

PunOnePunAll said:


> I'm enthralled with this watch and seriously considering it as a future purpose. I'm just leery of its thickness and complaints about the bracelet. I have no interest in rubber straps--a sub-par bracelet on a $2000 watch is a deal breaker. Curious to hear from anyone with similar concerns who bought one.


It does sit high. 
Bracelet could be better. 
Bezel doesn't always align. 
Well worth 2k.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Perfectly well put, Gharddog03.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

PunOnePunAll said:


> I'm enthralled with this watch and seriously considering it as a future purpose. I'm just leery of its thickness and complaints about the bracelet. I have no interest in rubber straps--a sub-par bracelet on a $2000 watch is a deal breaker. Curious to hear from anyone with similar concerns who bought one.


Both the case size and bracelet fit will depend a lot on your wrist size.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

PunOnePunAll said:


> I'm enthralled with this watch and seriously considering it as a future purpose. I'm just leery of its thickness and complaints about the bracelet. I have no interest in rubber straps--a sub-par bracelet on a $2000 watch is a deal breaker. Curious to hear from anyone with similar concerns who bought one.


Thickness isn't an issue except wearing it under tight cuffs, otherwise, it really is no thicker than most automatic chronograph out there. Bracelet I do think is mediocre, but not bad for the price. I do prefer it on rubber anyway, as I think dive watches look more right on rubber to me


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Raydius said:


> Fellow SLA015 owner! Did you get a cool number? I managed to end up with #69.
> 
> I can't believe a handful of these sat on ebay and chrono24 for a long time. Now they are very scarce.
> 
> ...


As far as I know this is the strongest limitation (only 200 pieces) of a seiko watch (excluding GS) and they will be getting more and more rare. Ok there are another 222 with the same dial, hands and movement and just a differrent symbol on the backside of the case in thailand. Strictly speaking we can´t add up, because it´s not the same watch. And even if we do, 422 is still the strongest limitation
The Number doesn´t interest me much.


----------



## Seko (Oct 29, 2016)

If a subpar bracelet is a deal breaker for you then I wouldn't recommend purchasing the MM300. The bracelet is not good. I believe all the money on this watch went into the head, because it's a ton of watch for the price.

The rubber strap that comes with the watch is awesome. It has a lot of character and really sets off the watch IMO.

The thickness of the MM300 isn't bad at all. I don't find it a large watch at all, and perfectly comfortable to wear daily. Of course, this varies for everyone.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Not to derail, but I do wonder, since the MM300 is pushing 17 years old (since SBDX001 at least), how long can we expect to see production run? Sure, the SBDX17 was the upgrade and is only two years old, but in conceptuality this model is getting up there in age at least in my eyes. Admittedly, I'm newer to the watch game; How long are models typically sold for? Past the 20 year mark? Will we see yet another update, perhaps even a case resdesign in the next few years? I'd personally be interested to see how/if Seiko would accomplish this, perhaps by paring down the height, adding sapphire crystal, creating a ceramic bezel, upgrading the bracelet, etc.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> Not to derail, but I do wonder, since the MM300 is pushing 17 years old (since SBDX001 at least), how long can we expect to see production run? Sure, the SBDX17 was the upgrade and is only two years old, but in conceptuality this model is getting up there in age at least in my eyes. Admittedly, I'm newer to the watch game; How long are models typically sold for? Past the 20 year mark? Will we see yet another update, perhaps even a case resdesign in the next few years? I'd personally be interested to see how/if Seiko would accomplish this, perhaps by paring down the height, adding sapphire crystal, creating a ceramic bezel, upgrading the bracelet, etc.


No one outside of Seiko is likely to know this, personally, I think a better bracelet is the only upgrade required. That aside, this watch offers amazing value for money.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I see this watch being sold and rebought by the person who sold it. Apparently it has some effect on owners where they miss it once its gone. Can people explain this sellers remorse?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Sorry I missed your question earlier. This shot was made with a full frame camera, hence, the shallow depth of field.
> The settings were:
> ...


I will have to try replicating these setttings.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> I see this watch being sold and rebought by the person who sold it. Apparently it has some effect on owners where they miss it once its gone. Can people explain this sellers remorse?


Buy one and you will find out


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

Redbaronace said:


> I see this watch being sold and rebought by the person who sold it. Apparently it has some effect on owners where they miss it once its gone. Can people explain this sellers remorse?


The MM300 is the high-end-diver of Seiko (excl. GS) especially because of the 8L35 movement, before the 62mas Reissue came out. But it´s not a dresser, it´s a tool watch. You should be aware of that.



valuewatchguy said:


> Buy one and you will find out


I recommend this. If you´re not 100% sure, watch out for a used one. If you don´t like it, sell it and rebuy it :-d


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

MM300 on a webbing two piece.

Does anyone know the maker. It came from the States and accepts Seiko Fat Bars


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, I've made up my mind! I will be purchasing one within the next week or two. I just spent the last week flipping a bunch of watches. I am keeping the 033 Tuna, Blumo, SKX, srp307 Monster, and my Padi turtle as well as a beater 7t32 chrono. (The gf has her monster, solar tuna, and a snxj89 "date just homage). I also have an Alpinist but I believe that is going to my Mother. haha.

Ive read most of this thread and seen all the review videos. I am very excited. 


I had way too many watches and I wanted a small collection in which I could wear the watches that I actually like. 

Anyway, I am ready!


----------



## Zestel (Sep 9, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> Well, I've made up my mind! I will be purchasing one within the next week or two. I just spent the last week flipping a bunch of watches. I am keeping the 033 Tuna, Blumo, SKX, srp307 Monster, and my Padi turtle as well as a beater 7t32 chrono. (The gf has her monster, solar tuna, and a snxj89 "date just homage). I also have an Alpinist but I believe that is going to my Mother. haha.
> 
> Ive read most of this thread and seen all the review videos. I am very excited.
> 
> ...


Show us pics when you have it...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G950F met Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

drei-zeiger said:


> As far as I know this is the strongest limitation (only 200 pieces) of a seiko watch (excluding GS) and they will be getting more and more rare. Ok there are another 222 with the same dial, hands and movement and just a differrent symbol on the backside of the case in thailand. Strictly speaking we can´t add up, because it´s not the same watch. And even if we do, 422 is still the strongest limitation
> The Number doesn´t interest me much.


I like the sla013/15 but here is another rare bird... there are limited editions and then there are limited editions... this sbdx00c 8L35-0040 sold on Yahoo Japan in January this year:


















Never seen one before...


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Pretty sure I will be buying an mm300 just to satisfy my curiously. Ive been told its big, heavy, and a pain in the ass to service, yet folks love them.

I do have the sla017 and that has become my all time favorite watch. Im pretty sure I will prefer it in all ways over the mm300, however there are cases where I don't want to wear my nice watch and would rather wear a durable watch that can take a beating. That is where I would likely use the MM300. I currently use a Seiko Tuna Sbdx031 for that and the MM300 would replace that watch.

Looking for a used one in great shape.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

duplicate post. Sorry.


----------



## drei-zeiger (Aug 1, 2017)

mariod said:


> I like the sla013/15 but here is another rare bird... there are limited editions and then there are limited editions... this sbdx00c 8L35-0040 sold on Yahoo Japan in January this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed a rare and interesting piece. No limitation numbers on the back. 
Better pictures are here: Seiko SBDX017 Marinemaster 300: La nascita di un mito - page 17 (scroll down to the end)
Sold for about 1.940 $ like you said somwhere else. Would buy her for that price, even though i don´t know the japanese musician :-d


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Redbaronace said:


> I see this watch being sold and rebought by the person who sold it. Apparently it has some effect on owners where they miss it once its gone. Can people explain this sellers remorse?


No, we can't. You'll find most of the 'reformed offenders' who let their first MM300 go asking themselves soon after something along the lines: - "What was I thinking?!"

The watch is simply magical. Not SLA017-magical, but very very close.

Happened to me too, hard to explain but that second-time pull is much stronger than I thought would be.

Thus, my SBDX017 isn't going anywhere, anymore.

SBDX001 I owned in the past is still sorely missed, though.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I sold my MM300 about 10 months ago. Tonight I passed by a watch store near my home. When I looked at the display windows, only MM300 caught my eyes. 
I am seriously thinking to buy a MM300 again, perhaps tomorrow!!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ I thought you liked only quartz watches. What changed?


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Couldn't decide which was the better photo


----------



## sabre252 (Sep 26, 2016)

babola said:


> No, we can't. You'll find most of the 'reformed offenders' who let their first MM300 go asking themselves soon after something along the lines: - "What was I thinking?!"
> 
> The watch is simply magical. Not SLA017-magical, but very very close.
> 
> ...


I totally get that feeling. I got mine and came within a hair of flipping it. The bezel wear bothered me. The service costs bothered me etc. I just couldn't do it though. It's just cool. I think Seiko just hit it out of the park.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> ^^^ I thought you liked only quartz watches. What changed?


Nothing... except I came to this thread again ;-) :-d


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Okay. This is what I just did today. I'm in again. b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I think I got it for quite a good price, HK$12,000 (~US$1,538). It's not a grey market watch. It is a watch from the Hong Kong official dealer. 
I am also lucky getting this watch with perfect lume application on the markers. My last MM300 was not that perfect in this regard.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

With his Turtle brother


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Walshy said:


> Couldn't decide which was the better photo
> View attachment 12414345
> View attachment 12414347


The second shot is my fave...but don't ask me why! ??.♂

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Ok, Im officially in the market for a used one. If anyone has a good lead please post or PM me.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Redbaronace said:


> Pretty sure I will be buying an mm300 just to satisfy my curiously. Ive been told its big, heavy, and a pain in the ass to service, yet folks love them.
> 
> I do have the sla017 and that has become my all time favorite watch. Im pretty sure I will prefer it in all ways over the mm300, however there are cases where I don't want to wear my nice watch and would rather wear a durable watch that can take a beating. That is where I would likely use the MM300. I currently use a Seiko Tuna Sbdx031 for that and the MM300 would replace that watch.
> 
> Looking for a used one in great shape.


Don't be ao sure you will prefer the SLA over the MM in 'all ways'.

As owner of both, first thing I'll say is they are 2 very different watches, both have their own character and identity. At the moment among my divers these 2 get almost all of my wrist time with my Swiss watches lagging well behind. The SLA017 is winning but only because it is still in honeymoon phase. It's very pretty but is very direct and 'in your face' with the quasi-hesalite crystal, sunburst dial and shiney indices all vying for attention. The MM300 is physically bigger but is much more subtle in details in the case, the dial, hands crystal and bezel if you look for it. It literally has more depth of beauty in my eye and still the ultimate Seiko diver over the SLA017. IMHO of course..

Even going back in history, the original 6159 was the far superior watch designed for helium saturation diving and fitted with a high beat GS movement though the 6217 was the first in the line of Seiko divers.

But one thing I'm very sure of is you'll enjoy both in different ways.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

obomomomo said:


> Don't be ao sure you will prefer the SLA over the MM in 'all ways'.
> 
> As owner of both, first thing I'll say is they are 2 very different watches, both have their own character and identity. At the moment among my divers these 2 get almost all of my wrist time with my Swiss watches lagging well behind. The SLA017 is winning but only because it is still in honeymoon phase. It's very pretty but is very direct and 'in your face' with the quasi-hesalite crystal, sunburst dial and shiney indices all vying for attention. The MM300 is physically bigger but is much more subtle in details in the case, the dial, hands crystal and bezel if you look for it. It literally has more depth of beauty in my eye and still the ultimate Seiko diver over the SLA017. IMHO of course..
> 
> ...


I also own both and agree with this post. My MM300 gets more wrist time. Not to say I don't enjoy the SLA017, the MM300 just hits the refined, rugged, casual box for me that makes me want to wear it daily.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Don't be ao sure you will prefer the SLA over the MM in 'all ways'.
> 
> As owner of both, first thing I'll say is they are 2 very different watches, both have their own character and identity. At the moment among my divers these 2 get almost all of my wrist time with my Swiss watches lagging well behind. The SLA017 is winning but only because it is still in honeymoon phase. It's very pretty but is very direct and 'in your face' with the quasi-hesalite crystal, sunburst dial and shiney indices all vying for attention. The MM300 is physically bigger but is much more subtle in details in the case, the dial, hands crystal and bezel if you look for it. It literally has more depth of beauty in my eye and still the ultimate Seiko diver over the SLA017. IMHO of course..
> 
> ...


Thanks much for this response. I do agree that both are different and I will use each for separate occasions. The reason I like the SLA017 over the MM300 is that I already have several MM Professional 300 Tunas which already fill the roll that the MM300 will take over the roll of.

I am currently camping and decided to wear the Sbdx031 on the trip as I am less concerned of it sustaining dings or scratches. I dont mind taking it into the water or chopping wood, or loading the trailer with it on. In that sense, I am hoping to keep the SLA017 mint and the MM300 can be more of an everyday watch.

Once I find a used MM300, I will be putting my sdbx031 and ninja tuna up for sale. A few other Prospex watches will also be hitting the market once I get the MM300 as I come to realize I have no need for more than a few watches.

Between the SLA017 and the MM300, I will be good 95% of the time.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

OMG! I need my watches to sell, so that I can get one! lol. I refuse to take the funds out of the "real life" account.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

obomomomo said:


> Don't be ao sure you will prefer the SLA over the MM in 'all ways'.
> 
> As owner of both, first thing I'll say is they are 2 very different watches, both have their own character and identity. At the moment among my divers these 2 get almost all of my wrist time with my Swiss watches lagging well behind. The SLA017 is winning but only because it is still in honeymoon phase. It's very pretty but is very direct and 'in your face' with the quasi-hesalite crystal, sunburst dial and shiney indices all vying for attention. The MM300 is physically bigger but is much more subtle in details in the case, the dial, hands crystal and bezel if you look for it. It literally has more depth of beauty in my eye and still the ultimate Seiko diver over the SLA017. IMHO of course..
> 
> ...


What model strap is that on the MM300? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

While the zimbe seems to generate a lot of dislike on the forums (the seemingly black second's hand, the black instead of gold trim on the date window, the light blue wave/sunburst dial, etc) a lot of what people dislike about the watch I'm enjoying. Definitely not a watch for everyone, but it's definitely a watch for me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Beautifully made ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jsohal said:


> While the zimbe seems to generate a lot of dislike on the forums (the seemingly black second's hand, the black instead of gold trim on the date window, the light blue wave/sunburst dial, etc) a lot of what people dislike about the watch I'm enjoying. Definitely not a watch for everyone, but it's definitely a watch for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> What model strap is that on the MM300? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a really cheap $5 silicone I found at a local watch parts shop while looking for a case opener and some other tools. I'm always fidding with straps on my watches in search of the right one. The MM is especially difficult because the the lugs are so thick, this one is inexpensive but reasonably made and hits the sweet spot for me. I liked it so much I bought another 5 to keep as spares.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I've said it once, ok maybe twice, but I don't like you people. I'm not supposed buying more watches, I'm trying to save up for a KTM or a Beta. Stop, oh please, stop!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

ebenke said:


> I've said it once, ok maybe twice, but I don't like you people. I'm not supposed buying more watches, I'm trying to save up for a KTM or a Beta. Stop, oh please, stop!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












I don't take the best photos, but wanted to do my best to help push you over the edge! A few people did that to me on this thread prompting by purchase and I'm glad they did it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

obomomomo said:


> It's a really cheap $5 silicone I found at a local watch parts shop while looking for a case opener and some other tools. I'm always fidding with straps on my watches in search of the right one. The MM is especially difficult because the the lugs are so thick, this one is inexpensive but reasonably made and hits the sweet spot for me. I liked it so much I bought another 5 to keep as spares.
> 
> View attachment 12417971


Looks great! Thanks for the quick reply.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

drei-zeiger said:


> Indeed a rare and interesting piece. No limitation numbers on the back.
> Better pictures are here: Seiko SBDX017 Marinemaster 300: La nascita di un mito - page 17 (scroll down to the end)
> Sold for about 1.940 $ like you said somwhere else. Would buy her for that price, even though i don´t know the japanese musician :-d


Yeah what's interesting is part of me still wants to get a Padi tuna (sbbn039) since I've never owned a real quartz tuna and also it's limited to 700 pcs. Still on topic here since it's also a MM300.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

sabre252 said:


> I totally get that feeling. I got mine and came within a hair of flipping it. The bezel wear bothered me. The service costs bothered me etc. I just couldn't do it though. It's just cool. I think Seiko just hit it out of the park.


I used to worry about bezel wear but actually haven't had any since getting mine and actually wearing it to work etc. Just in case, I also recently added an automotive sealant which adds a protective layer, but it was fine before that.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Raydius said:


> I used to worry about bezel wear but actually haven't had any since getting mine and actually wearing it to work etc. Just in case, I also recently added an automotive sealant which adds a protective layer, but it was fine before that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you explain to me what you mean by adding an automotive sealant and how it helps protect the bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

I decided to put a Zagg protector on mine because I wear it regularly and really don't want to deal with scratches.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Well I have one coming!!!

Very excited. Sold most of my collection. lol. but I needed to for obsessions sake.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Raydius said:


> I used to worry about bezel wear but actually haven't had any since getting mine and actually wearing it to work etc. Just in case, I also recently added an automotive sealant which adds a protective layer, but it was fine before that.


Good idea! I put car turtle wax on mine every couple of months. Once buffed up the wax gives a 'black mirror' shine, silky smooth feel and a protective layer too.

Works on the bezel just like on car paint:-!


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Pez83 said:


> I decided to put a Zagg protector on mine because I wear it regularly and really don't want to deal with scratches.


You mean like a Zagg phone screen protector? How did you cut it to fit the bezel?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Watch protectors

39mm


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Pez83 said:


> I decided to put a Zagg protector on mine because I wear it regularly and really don't want to deal with scratches.


Can we see a photo? This method really piqued my interest...since the only way I can see this look is like wearing a watch 'condom'.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

jsohal said:


> Could you explain to me what you mean by adding an automotive sealant and how it helps protect the bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like mentioned above, it's a non abrasive wax that adds a very thin layer of protection and water rejection just like it would on a car finish. The Zagg method mentioned above also works but it is a piece of vinyl so it won't have the same reflective qualities as the original finish -- you can tell it has something on it. In my case if I didn't tell you, you wouldn't know. The earlier posted reflective pic was taken after the wax treatment.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> Watch protectors
> 
> 39mm


Aah ok, thanks.. 
That would be good for flat crystals I assume. I was hoping it might be something that could be used to protect the bezel which to me is the most vulnerable part of the MM.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Aah ok, thanks..
> That would be good for flat crystals I assume. I was hoping it might be something that could be used to protect the bezel which to me is the most vulnerable part of the MM.


The diameter is good and with with a sharp knife and template you could cut the middle out.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

I owned the 001 model and regretted selling it so I purchased the 017. For those who are on the fence of purchasing one... Do it. You can get one for 1500-1800$ and easily flipped for close to the same price. The MM checked so many boxes that I sold my DSSD.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Raydius said:


> sabre252 said:
> 
> 
> > I totally get that feeling. I got mine and came within a hair of flipping it. The bezel wear bothered me. The service costs bothered me etc. I just couldn't do it though. It's just cool. I think Seiko just hit it out of the park.
> ...


Can you write out the process you use for waxing the bezel. Like how do you keep wax from getting on the crystal or underneath of the bezel. And do you use microfiber for final polish?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> Can you write out the process you use for waxing the bezel. Like how do you keep wax from getting on the crystal or underneath of the bezel. And do you use microfiber for final polish?


I do the same with many of my watches, I hit all of the polished surfaces including those on the metal bracelets. A micro fiber towel and soft toothbrush to get the nooks and crannies clean. It's and easy way to keep a watch looking new. I use automotive wax/sealants and Meguiar's ultimate detailer in spray form.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Redbaronace said:


> Can you write out the process you use for waxing the bezel. Like how do you keep wax from getting on the crystal or underneath of the bezel. And do you use microfiber for final polish?


Its no different from waxing a car except you do it in miniature. If you use a natural wax like carnauba wax, taking a bit of care you can spread a tiny bit of wax evenly like a thin layer of butter on the top of the bezel with a cotton bud and let it dry for a minute or two to a haze, dry enough so that the excess comes straight off wirh one wipe instead of spreading, but not too dry that it over hardens. Then buff well with a soft cotten flannel cloth or microfibre to get that mirror shine. It wont hurt the crystal. In fact I wax my crystal too, but wouldn't want to try it on a crystal with a top coating of AR.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

CB + MM = perfect combo.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

I really dig that MM300 with Crafter Blue strap combination.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jsohal said:


> While the zimbe seems to generate a lot of dislike on the forums (the seemingly black second's hand, the black instead of gold trim on the date window, the light blue wave/sunburst dial, etc) a lot of what people dislike about the watch I'm enjoying. Definitely not a watch for everyone, but it's definitely a watch for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


personally love the zimbe, and am glad they are a LE and hard to find, because I need to downsize my collection NOT add another!

my MM300 is on the bracelet right now, and continues to be in my top five right now.

i'm down to five seikos, and while I will likely try to get down to 4 soon, the MM300 is a keeper for me.

i was on the fence for so long on the MM300, preferring the Darth or regular tunas.....the I spent some time on this thread, and finally decided to buy one, and so glad!

dont get me wrong, my Bumblebee and Spring drive are both amazing watches, but this Seiko Is the one I would never part with.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Finally got a MM300 via ebay (used). Looking forward to receiving it and having it as an everyday watch (semi beater). My true beater is a casio retro gshock.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Was wondering if anyone here knows of a watch strap that has the same design as the MM300 rubber strap but in silicone or some other more comfortable material. I've boiled the stock strap to mold it, but when I have my watch on and am holding my daughter it gets to be a bit uncomfortable. I love the stock design so I don't want to get a wjean or crafter blue to replace it. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jsohal said:


> Was wondering if anyone here knows of a watch strap that has the same design as the MM300 rubber strap but in silicone or some other more comfortable material. I've boiled the stock strap to mold it, but when I have my watch on and am holding my daughter it gets to be a bit uncomfortable. I love the stock design so I don't want to get a wjean or crafter blue to replace it. Any help would be appreciated!


I've had one of these for several years. It's a little softer, and more "matte" looking if you will. Out of stock at the moment, but worth the $20.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4111628


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks Yukon! Now just need to find some patience........ whelp, there goes my patience. If anyone knows another place to get one let me know! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

jsohal said:


> Was wondering if anyone here knows of a watch strap that has the same design as the MM300 rubber strap but in silicone or some other more comfortable material. I've boiled the stock strap to mold it, but when I have my watch on and am holding my daughter it gets to be a bit uncomfortable. I love the stock design so I don't want to get a wjean or crafter blue to replace it. Any help would be appreciated!


Isofrane will fit that bill.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

srexy said:


> Isofrane will fit that bill.


Isofrane is definitely a good choice. For a more affordable option, try a Borealis, I have both and the difference in quality is very minimal. Only downside with these two are the requirements for slimmer spring bars, which can be sourced online, but I still prefer using stock Seiko bars


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I've looked at both Borealis and Isofrane before, but never saw a recreation of the stock mm300 strap on their sites. Am I blind?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

How about some SLA strap?


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time, no post. In Kota Kinabalu.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Does anyone have a crafter blue (black) mm300 strap they would like to part with?

or have any good leads on getting one at a discount from retail?


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

obomomomo said:


> Its no different from waxing a car except you do it in miniature. If you use a natural wax like carnauba wax, taking a bit of care you can spread a tiny bit of wax evenly like a thin layer of butter on the top of the bezel with a cotton bud and let it dry for a minute or two to a haze, dry enough so that the excess comes straight off wirh one wipe instead of spreading, but not too dry that it over hardens. Then buff well with a soft cotten flannel cloth or microfibre to get that mirror shine. It wont hurt the crystal. In fact I wax my crystal too, but wouldn't want to try it on a crystal with a top coating of AR.


Thanks. I will try your method.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

I got the Crafter Blue and wanted to preserve the Seiko clasp so I picked up a ratcheting clasp from StrapCode.




























and of course...... a lume shot


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone know if a 9s86 movement can be swapped into a MM300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got my mm300 - sbdx017 and am really enjoying it on the factory bracelet. I really do like the sliding ratcheting clasp. Overall its pretty heavy and tall just as folks reported it would be.

Hoping to put the crafterblue strap on soon to remove some of the weight. I will also move the factory clasp from the bracelet to my rubber strap. The bulk, I will just have to get used to. 

For now, I can see what all the hype is all about.


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Wow



Gharddog03 said:


> I sold my DSSD.
> View attachment 12420995
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

bmdaia said:


> Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice collection there. The MM300 doesnt look like an inferior watch from that photo. The Rolex bracelet looks really nice even to a non bracelet guy.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Haven't worn mine for a while , love how comfortable it is on the rubber strap from the new turtle....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

If only Seiko could grasp the bracelet is half the watch. At least.



Redbaronace said:


> Nice collection there. The MM300 doesnt look like an inferior watch from that photo. The Rolex bracelet looks really nice even to a non bracelet guy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Redbaronace said:


> Just got my mm300 - sbdx017 and am really enjoying it on the factory bracelet. I really do like the sliding ratcheting clasp. Overall its pretty heavy and tall just as folks reported it would be.
> 
> Hoping to put the crafterblue strap on soon to remove some of the weight. I will also move the factory clasp from the bracelet to my rubber strap. The bulk, I will just have to get used to.
> 
> For now, I can see what all the hype is all about.


Congrats on your MM300 purchase, I've had mine since 2013 and it's been my favourite Seiko up until picking up the SLA017 (what a wrist hog).

The Crafter Blue strap with the integrating clasp takes the MM300 to a whole new level imho. Before that I loved it on the Isofrane and OEM bracelet the best (the bracelet could be a touch thicker though).

Hope the MM300 keeps a smile on your face for a long time.

Edit, Wrong Iso Pic. o|


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


>


I Love everything in that photo


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

Im wearing the MM300 on crafter blue strap with an aftermarket ratcheting deployant clasp. It feels alot lighter and better balanced now. I also love being able to cinch it up to obtain the right amount of comfort.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

ChristopherChia said:


>


WOW! Oreo's, coffee, and MM. Awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

MM300 sweetness


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yesterday, my son dropped my mm300. It was a shocking experience for me. The watch got no damage at all. I tried shaking the watch and no unnecessary sound soun in the rotor itself. Now, my biggest issues issue is the timing. The watch is giving me 3s per day for straight 1 year 1 month. But after the dropped incident and 24 hour time monitoring, the watch is now giving 10s after 24 hours. Im so disappointed. I will try to monitor the timing in a week. As the the accuracy specification it is still within +15 -10 seconds a day. So seiko service center will not entertain me for any warranty check.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Yesterday, my son dropped my mm300. It was a shocking experience for me. The watch got no damage at all. I tried shaking the watch and no unnecessary sound soun in the rotor itself. Now, my biggest issues issue is the timing. The watch is giving me 3s per day for straight 1 year 1 month. But after the dropped incident and 24 hour time monitoring, the watch is now giving 10s after 24 hours. Im so disappointed. I will try to monitor the timing in a week. As the the accuracy specification it is still within +15 -10 seconds a day. So seiko service center will not entertain me for any warranty check.


I think my heart would have stopped beating if that happened to me! I'm glad yours didn't, and that there doesn't appear to be any damage to the watch aside from a hopefully very temporary shock to its accuracy!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


An outstanding photo, for many delicious reasons!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

joaquin1986 said:


> Yesterday, my son dropped my mm300. It was a shocking experience for me. The watch got no damage at all. I tried shaking the watch and no unnecessary sound soun in the rotor itself. Now, my biggest issues issue is the timing. The watch is giving me 3s per day for straight 1 year 1 month. But after the dropped incident and 24 hour time monitoring, the watch is now giving 10s after 24 hours. Im so disappointed. I will try to monitor the timing in a week. As the the accuracy specification it is still within +15 -10 seconds a day. So seiko service center will not entertain me for any warranty check.


The watch is easy to regulate, or if you want it done professionally along with a full checkup, there are independent shops that will be glad to help you out.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Raydius said:


> The watch is easy to regulate, or if you want it done professionally along with a full checkup, there are independent shops that will be glad to help you out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this 8L35 watch?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> Yesterday, my son dropped my mm300. It was a shocking experience for me. The watch got no damage at all. I tried shaking the watch and no unnecessary sound soun in the rotor itself. Now, my biggest issues issue is the timing. The watch is giving me 3s per day for straight 1 year 1 month. But after the dropped incident and 24 hour time monitoring, the watch is now giving 10s after 24 hours. Im so disappointed. I will try to monitor the timing in a week. As the the accuracy specification it is still within +15 -10 seconds a day. So seiko service center will not entertain me for any warranty check.


That's how Seiko do it, they set them to spot on first then a light mallet tap to get them within tolerance.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Pretty happy with my MM300. +3 spd overnight case down and +5spd when wearing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Im still keeping track on the accuracy. Within 3 days it has 22 seconds advance right now. it is within 7.3seconds a day.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I a seiko authorized dealer within my area. They even sell grand seiko. What they told me is that the watch needs to be sent to japan for regulation or overhaul. It will be maximum 6 months till they can give the watch back. 6 months is too long. I think i can live with accuracy right now. As long as its not going beyond 10 seconds a day. Might just wait for the 4 years maintenance interval. 

I am also afraid to just give it to any watchmaker who is not expert on seiko high end calibre. It might just worsen the issue.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

joaquin1986 said:


> I a seiko authorized dealer within my area. They even sell grand seiko. What they told me is that the watch needs to be sent to japan for regulation or overhaul. It will be maximum 6 months till they can give the watch back. 6 months is too long. I think i can live with accuracy right now. As long as its not going beyond 10 seconds a day. Might just wait for the 4 years maintenance interval.
> 
> I am also afraid to just give it to any watchmaker who is not expert on seiko high end calibre. It might just worsen the issue.


There are other options these days, which weren't available during the original SBDX001 MM300 era. 
Look them up here on this forum and SCWF forum. Plenty of high-skilled watchmakers who service MM300/8L35 mov'ts as well as perform a good level of restoration to the highest of standards.

I won't be sending my watch to Japan when the time for servicing comes. One reason is excruciatingly long wait time, another is paying 'ransom' to local Seiko center/dealership hiked-up handling fees topped by high servicing costs Seiko Japan imposes, by default.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MM300 in a typhoon day ...


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

babola said:


> There are other options these days, which weren't available during the original SBDX001 MM300 era.
> Look them up here on this forum and SCWF forum. Plenty of high-skilled watchmakers who service MM300/8L35 mov'ts as well as perform a good level of restoration to the highest of standards.
> 
> I won't be sending my watch to Japan when the time for servicing comes. One reason is excruciatingly long wait time, another is paying 'ransom' to local Seiko center/dealership hiked-up handling fees topped by high servicing costs Seiko Japan imposes, by default.


This is one main reason I went for the Sbdx017 vs the original MM300 is that I wouldnt have to service the watch for a while.

Who do you recommend for servicing in the USA and what could I expect to pay for this maintenance service?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trusty MM300 for this mornings dog walk.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

babola said:


> There are other options these days, which weren't available during the original SBDX001 MM300 era.
> Look them up here on this forum and SCWF forum. Plenty of high-skilled watchmakers who service MM300/8L35 mov'ts as well as perform a good level of restoration to the highest of standards.
> 
> I won't be sending my watch to Japan when the time for servicing comes. One reason is excruciatingly long wait time, another is paying 'ransom' to local Seiko center/dealership hiked-up handling fees topped by high servicing costs Seiko Japan imposes, by default.


have seen many tales of the 01 going anywhere beyond 7 yrs before needing a service, so I figure my 017 is good for at least 5.

and I will be trying local for my service, really don't want to be 6mnths without it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Friday is for the favorite.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Fortunately we have someone here in the UK who can service them if Seiko UK cannot.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

babola said:


>


I find MM300 is the more beautiful one. b-)


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Rosenbloom said:


> I find MM300 is the more beautiful one. b-)


I thought the same until I got the SLA017.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I have both and as frat as the SLA looks, the mm300 looks better to me. Funny how that works


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MM300 in another typhoon day.
Two typhoons in a week in Hong Kong!!


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

jsohal said:


> I have both and as frat as the SLA looks, the mm300 looks better to me. Funny how that works
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have them both and think the SLA017 is the more uniquely beautiful watch. The mm300 has however become my daily wear watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> MM300 in another typhoon day.
> Two typhoons in a week in Hong Kong!!
> 
> View attachment 12459287


At least you're wearing the right watch to handle them.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

burns78 said:


> What is this 8L35 watch?


Haha it's my MM300 movement sitting on top of an empty SNK809 case so that I don't have to remove the hands just to turn it face down.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Redbaronace said:


> This is one main reason I went for the Sbdx017 vs the original MM300 is that I wouldnt have to service the watch for a while.
> 
> Who do you recommend for servicing in the USA and what could I expect to pay for this maintenance service?


If it were just regulating, I would say that I can definitely take care of it for you -- I run a small operation in Los Angeles doing mods for Seikos (I'm listed as a preferred vendor by CrystalTimes and DLW), have done regulation on my SBDX017 and SLA015, but for full service I would refer you to IWW:

http://internationalwatchworks.com/

They have a better relationship with parts distributors than I do and have a lot more experience on service issues for the 8L35.

You can see some of my stuff on Instagram @raydiustech

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> At least you're wearing the right watch to handle them.


Everyone should have at least one reliable diver to weather the storm. ;-)


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> I too have them both and think the SLA017 is the more uniquely beautiful watch. The mm300 has however become my daily wear watch.


I don't have either one but love them both which would make it near impossible to choose one over the other! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Mutz331 said:


> I don't have either one but love them both which would make it near impossible to choose one over the other!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They are somewhat chalk and cheese in looks, wearability and price but with the same engine.

I bought the 300 first then the 017...the fore gets very little wrist time now.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> They are somewhat chalk and cheese in looks, wearability and price but with the same engine.
> 
> I bought the 300 first then the 017...the fore gets very little wrist time now.


Oddly enough both use 017 in their model numbers

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> They are somewhat chalk and cheese in looks, wearability and price but with the same engine.
> 
> I bought the 300 first then the 017...the fore gets very little wrist time now.


I guess that's understandable with the SLA017 sort of being the proverbial 'belle of the ball' at the moment, but you're right about them being very different watches, aside from the movement - and the fact that they're both gorgeous!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

So I have been lusting after the MM300 for some time now, and have considered selling off most of my Seiko divers to consolidate my collection and help fund one. My current top seiko diver is a Sumo, which I love the heftiness of and is running about +1s/d. Given the expense of the MM300 coupled with the difficulty servicing in the US, would I be better off trying to wipe the MM300 from my mind and stick with my Sumo? Or is this truly THE Seiko diver to own for a Seiko diver fan boy? Anyone have one the can put next to an SKX so I can compare the size? It accuallt looks smaller than a Sumo in side by side comparisons.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's an older pic If it helps you any. I can get you a better shot tomorrow with a skx next to the MM.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Here ya go. Just took these on my potato phone camera but hope they help.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks for the pics guys. Was I right in my assessment that it's worth it and I should make the jump to the MM300? Also, looks similar in size to SKX and smaller than Sumo, is that accurate for how it feels/wears?


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

If you can do it without selling the Sumo then proceed. While the 300 is a lovely tool you may find it rides high and heavy compared to both watches you are comparing it with. If it does not work out you still have the Sumo to fall back on.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys. Was I right in my assessment that it's worth it and I should make the jump to the MM300? Also, looks similar in size to SKX and smaller than Sumo, is that accurate for how it feels/wears?


The width of the MM300 is close to Sumo, whereas the SKX is smaller. Lug to lug wise, the MM300 is between SKX and Sumo, and the flat case back makes it quite comfortable to wear. However, it definitely wears thicker and heavier than both the SKX and Sumo, so that's something to consider.

Personally, I'd say get the MM300, preferably second hand, and try it out yourself. It is hard to describe, but it really feels like a step up in quality compared to the lower priced Seiko divers. As to whether it is THE Seiko diver to get, that's subjective and hard to say, I think the Emperor/Darth Tuna feels like another step up in quality with sapphire crystal, titanium casing, and nicer bezel/crown actions, but the MM300 is so beautiful in person, and more versatile for daily wear.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Something else to consider when wearing an MM300 on G10 NATO...it adds 2 or 3 mm to the height. This, on a narrow 20mm band, also plays a part in its movement.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> The width of the MM300 is close to Sumo, whereas the SKX is smaller. Lug to lug wise, the MM300 is between SKX and Sumo, and the flat case back makes it quite comfortable to wear. However, it definitely wears thicker and heavier than both the SKX and Sumo, so that's something to consider.
> 
> Personally, I'd say get the MM300, preferably second hand, and try it out yourself. It is hard to describe, but it really feels like a step up in quality compared to the lower priced Seiko divers. As to whether it is THE Seiko diver to get, that's subjective and hard to say, I think the Emperor/Darth Tuna feels like another step up in quality with sapphire crystal, titanium casing, and nicer bezel/crown actions, but the MM300 is so beautiful in person, and more versatile for daily wear.


I agree with everything you have posted.

Since the MM300 is so heavy when using the the bracelet, I opted for the Crafter Blue strap to drop some weight. Using the ratcheting clasp allows for a snug fit to keep the head from shifting on the wrist. The added bonus is that it looks great.

I also do not prefer to add height to the watch so I dont wear this on Nato straps.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Hey MM300 aficionados,
I've been wondering for some time now why Seiko does not use a sapphire crystal on this relatively expensive diver. I can't think of any of the competition that chooses to use mineral glass over sapphire in their higher-end dive watches. But something occurred to me recently that might explain it - the mono-block case design of the Marinemaster. To do any internal service work on this watch, the crystal has to be removed. So, could it be the necessity of having to use a claw-type crystal remover, which by design, clamps down on the crystal and pulls it from the case that precludes Seiko from using a more shatter or chip prone sapphire material over their proprietary Hardlex glass which will scratch more easily than sapphire but is less likely to crack or chip? 
Your thoughts please. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Thanks for the pics guys. Was I right in my assessment that it's worth it and I should make the jump to the MM300? Also, looks similar in size to SKX and smaller than Sumo, is that accurate for how it feels/wears?


The sumo when I had it wore very comfortably, it was Hefty but it sat low, wide, and hugged your wrist. The mm300 wears considerably differently as others pointed out. It tends to sit on top of your wrist and is definitely taller. It is also a heavier watch than the sumo.

I have owned two of each and find the Sumo to be more comfortable but the mm300 to be the more desirable watch.

I don't own either anymore. But I still keep up with threads on the mm300 and don't particularly think about the Sumo at all.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

I've been intrigued by the MM300 for quite some time, almost pulling the trigger a few times but didn't.

I was lucky enough to have an acquaintance through IG offer to send me his to check out, I was stunned!

So it just came about an hour ago and wow, this is a seriously nice watch!

I want to give it some time to sink in before giving my thoughts, but a couple things about the first impression

Although not light, not as heavy as I thought (maybe been wearing too many big watches recently)

Aesthetically amazing. The shine, dial, case, hands (look at the 2nd pic) are amazing.

Wears more like a thick 42mm so far, not a 44mm like a Panerai or such.

More to come...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Gharddog03 said:


> View attachment 12461875
> 
> View attachment 12461877
> 
> Here's an older pic If it helps you any. I can get you a better shot tomorrow with a skx next to the MM.


gorgeous


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Mutz331 said:


> Hey MM300 aficionados,
> I've been wondering for some time now why Seiko does not use a sapphire crystal on this relatively expensive diver. I can't think of any of the competition that chooses to use mineral glass over sapphire in their higher-end dive watches. But something occurred to me recently that might explain it - the mono-block case design of the Marinemaster. To do any internal service work on this watch, the crystal has to be removed. So, could it be the necessity of having to use a claw-type crystal remover, which by design, clamps down on the crystal and pulls it from the case that precludes Seiko from using a more shatter or chip prone sapphire material over their proprietary Hardlex glass which will scratch more easily than sapphire but is less likely to crack or chip?
> Your thoughts please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't think that's the reason, I'm pretty sure the crystal is essentially screwed down by some sort of retaining ring. Also, the Darth/Emperor Tunas are both monobloc design as well, whilst using sapphire crystal.

Personally, I don't see the issue with hardlex, having owned by MM300 for 18 months, and wearing it 50% of that time, I have not noticed any scratches at all


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I don't own either anymore. But I still keep up with threads on the mm300 and don't particularly think about the Sumo at all.


Valuewatchguy, After having a Sumo and MM300, what is your watch of choice these days? I have also been thinking of giving the SPB051 a try before the MM300. Ugh, decisions!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Mutz331 said:


> Hey MM300 aficionados,
> I've been wondering for some time now why Seiko does not use a sapphire crystal on this relatively expensive diver. I can't think of any of the competition that chooses to use mineral glass over sapphire in their higher-end dive watches. But something occurred to me recently that might explain it - the mono-block case design of the Marinemaster. To do any internal service work on this watch, the crystal has to be removed. So, could it be the necessity of having to use a claw-type crystal remover, which by design, clamps down on the crystal and pulls it from the case that precludes Seiko from using a more shatter or chip prone sapphire material over their proprietary Hardlex glass which will scratch more easily than sapphire but is less likely to crack or chip?
> Your thoughts please.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a 6309-7049 diver I bought at the BX in 1986. For years it was the only watch I had and I wore it everywhere and did everything with it. I never babied it or threw on a beater like I do now when I'm going to do something that could scratch or ding a watch. I only got one scratch on the hardlex crystal in all of that time, and I was able to smooth that out so it wasn't noticeable. So no, the hardlex crystals that Seiko uses aren't a concern to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Valuewatchguy, After having a Sumo and MM300, what is your watch of choice these days? I have also been thinking of giving the SPB051 a try before the MM300. Ugh, decisions!


62MAS Reissue, all the goodness of the mm300 in a smaller package.

But that is a recent aquisition. Prior to that my go-to diver was a Squale 30 Atmos GMT Tropic Ceramica or a Tuna.......i had to sell off a bunch to make the 62mas purchase work.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

MarkND said:


> I have a 6309-7049 diver I bought at the BX in 1986. For years it was the only watch I had and I wore it everywhere and did everything with it. I never babied it or threw on a beater like I do now when I'm going to do something that could scratch or ding a watch. I only got one scratch on the hardlex crystal in all of that time, and I was able to smooth that out so it wasn't noticeable. So no, the hardlex crystals that Seiko uses aren't a concern to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. I have no doubt that Seiko's Hardlex is a durable material. I have had many Seikos with Hardlex crystals and have never had an issue with scratches. 
My question though was about why Seiko would choose to use Hardlex over sapphire on an expensive watch such as the MM300. I was speculating that perhaps it's because of the composition of sapphire, being more brittle than glass, would not be best suited for a crystal which needs to be removed from the case by being grasped from the front every time the watch needs servicing. Might this process of removal be more risky with sapphire than with Hardlex, was the question.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Mutz331 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have no doubt that Seiko's Hardlex is a durable material. I have had many Seikos with Hardlex crystals and have never had an issue with scratches.
> My question though was about why Seiko would choose to use Hardlex over sapphire on an expensive watch such as the MM300. I was speculating that perhaps it's because of the composition of sapphire, being more brittle than glass, would not be best suited for a crystal which needs to be removed from the case by being grasped from the front every time the watch needs servicing. Might this process of removal be more risky with sapphire than with Hardlex, was the question.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From what I've read, it's kind of a performance vs cost issue. Here is a link https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/why-do-seiko-use-hardlex-not-sapphier-divers-692924-post5046851.html . There is a link to the Seiko forum off of that also, where a Seiko engineer describes why they use hardlex.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

MarkND said:


> From what I've read, it's kind of a performance vs cost issue. Here is a link https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/why-do-seiko-use-hardlex-not-sapphier-divers-692924-post5046851.html . There is a link to the Seiko forum off of that also, where a Seiko engineer describes why they use hardlex.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Again, thanks for your reply, MarkND. And, thanks for the link! I had a feeling that there must be some logical reasoning behind Seiko's use of Hardlex over sapphire on these awesome tool watches. It all makes sense now!

Cheers!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Mutz331 said:


> Again, thanks for your reply, MarkND. And, thanks for the link! I had a feeling that there must be some logical reasoning behind Seiko's use of Hardlex over sapphire on these awesome tool watches. It all makes sense now!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're welcome! I had remembered reading about it before, just took a bit to dredge it up. That is one of the things I like about Seiko. They do things their own way, they do their own testing, they don't follow the pack. They make every part of the watch.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

MarkND said:


> You're welcome! I had remembered reading about it before, just took a bit to dredge it up. That is one of the things I like about Seiko. They do things their own way, they do their own testing, they don't follow the pack. They make every part of the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Well said! Yes, Seiko could easily be my favorite watch brand for the reasons you just laid out, which makes them not only some of the best watches on the market, but an excellent value for the money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JBowen (Nov 5, 2014)

Difference between no light and in the sun



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

JBowen said:


> Difference between no light and in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks awesome in any light but it really thrives in the sun! ☀

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Did some comparisons between the MM300 and Sumo (while I still have it) let me know if you'd like to see different angles or opinions!












View attachment DSC_1642.jpg
View attachment DSC_1647.jpg
View attachment DSC_1651.jpg
View attachment DSC_1659.jpg


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Awesome pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*The MM300 is the watch I typically wear when traveling...

*


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

WOW, that looks great, wish they would sale a model like this


-ana- said:


> All-Black MM300 Mod. Sapphire Crystal, Beadblasted, Black PVD coated on watch and full bracelet by IWW b-)
> View attachment 601768


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I think my next purchase will be a MM300. Now that I am waiting for my Shogun Zimbe to come, MM300 is a must have



uspopo said:


> Awesome pics everyone! The MM300 is my next grail...
> 
> Stan


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

It does, and I ve seen a pic next to each other and MM300 looked actually smaller than sumo

QUOTE=Jeep99dad;4659713]it wears smaller than the Sumo IMHO[/QUOTE]


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Last pic shows 3 of my favorite watches.... I wish some day will have them in my collection ...


Eric L. said:


> After drooling over this watch for years now, I finally took the plunge and picked one up from Katsu-san.
> 
> I've owned hundreds of divers, and the MM300 is simply superb - a great addition to my Seiko collection. These automatic Marinemasters are easily equal to anything else other watch companies put out, at any price, in my opinion.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

That's a great question...



Submarin3r said:


> All these pictures have me drooling. Just wondering, when the time comes, how do you get it serviced? Send it back to Japan or can any competent watchmaker do it?


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

hhahahahahah....story of my life



Manuel Garcia O'Kely said:


> Oh, I hate discussions like this - I was all sold on a DBDC003......damnit youse guys, are ruining me I tell you! Oh, well, I guess I can part with some other stuff and save up...sigh.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Really nice collection...



-ana- said:


> Just a quick update on my "MM300 & The 8L35 Gang"
> 
> View attachment 703406
> 
> ...


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

ouch.. osn't that a lot for a MM300 ?



Jeep99dad said:


> mine doesn't keep very good time at +15/20 a day but i still like it a lot


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I am infected as well.... need to get one (cure) soon


Crazy Cajun said:


> There is no antidote. You are now infected.
> 
> Congrats on the MM, you will love it.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Same here, but is not as easy as it sounds.


airdiver said:


> ^Congrats to your new MM300! ) Beautiful duo..
> 
> btw: Think to reduce my collection only on these two watches ... They give me everything.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

That's soo funny



59yukon01 said:


> I completely get it now. There is not one thing negative I can find about this watch. I'm going to have to force myself to wear my other ones now.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

@walshy, curious what size is your wrist? Great comparison pics btw, we rarely get "further out" shots that better represent watch size in proportion to one's arm, etc.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Just a quick shot from yesterday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

The MM300 size comparison....


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

...One more for the file!


----------



## Seko (Oct 29, 2016)

Archangel FX said:


> View attachment 12469343
> 
> ...One more for the file!


Beautiful. When did the GS switch from the gold lettering to silver? Gotta say I really like the Gold compared to the silver, and I'm still uncertain about the 2017 updated GS dial. I don't mind "SEIKO" on there one bit. The updated dial looks a bit bare to me


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Seko said:


> Beautiful. When did the GS switch from the gold lettering to silver? Gotta say I really like the Gold compared to the silver, and I'm still uncertain about the 2017 updated GS dial. I don't mind "SEIKO" on there one bit. The updated dial looks a bit bare to me


The SBGA031 is titanium with gold color font; The SBGA029 is SS with silver color font! All subjective but the "GS" only ver.229/231 looks great in my eyes and I think the divers are one of the better new dials. That said, I own a 031 and wouldn't trade it for the world.

Back to the MM300; I need one!


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Seko said:


> I'm still uncertain about the 2017 updated GS dial. I don't mind "SEIKO" on there one bit. The updated dial looks a bit bare to me


I'm with you on that. The SEIKO branding on the dial provided a bit of stealth factor for the uninitiated in the world of high-end Japanese watches, in addition to helping to balance the look of the dial.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I might have gotten the last SBDX017 from Seiya, arrived yesterday and the honeymoon phase is in full bloom. 2 issues I have for a 2k watch, right now she's gained 7 seconds in 16 hours on the wrist and the minute hand is 3 minutes in advance (6 o clock position is off). The timekeeping should settle in after a couple weeks to +8/10 in a day but still not worthy of this price range; I have a half dozen micros running Miyota 9015 movements and every one is +2/4 seconds per day? I still love the watch despite my 2 quirks above, and the lume, case finishing, bezel, and those awesome hands make up for it.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> @walshy, curious what size is your wrist? Great comparison pics btw, we rarely get "further out" shots that better represent watch size in proportion to one's arm, etc.


I have scrawny wrists, 16.5cm or 6.4 inches. The Sumo never felt comfy and I was constantly adjusting the position to fit properly but the MM300 fits just fine


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> I think I might have gotten the last SBDX017 from Seiya, arrived yesterday and the honeymoon phase is in full bloom. 2 issues I have for a 2k watch, right now she's gained 7 seconds in 16 hours on the wrist and the minute hand is 3 minutes in advance (6 o clock position is off). The timekeeping should settle in after a couple weeks to +8/10 in a day but still not worthy of this price range; I have a half dozen micros running Miyota 9015 movements and every one is +2/4 seconds per day? I still love the watch despite my 2 quirks above, and the lume, case finishing, bezel, and those awesome hands make up for it.


It would seem my April 2017 SBDX017 needed a bit less time to settle in than I originally posted - as of 2:30pm (PST) today she has been on my wrist for 24 hours exactly and gained a total of +9 sec/24hrs. Not as bad as I originally thought and I am hoping she'll settle in even more to maybe a respectable +5/6 - at least the piece is within the stated +15/day specs from Seiko. Adding a couple more pics for posterity sake - simply amazing watch and the crown jewel of my 'Triple Marine Master' collection


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I have to say it... that watch is gorgeous! 


FireMonk3y said:


> Just a quick shot from yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*More Pix...
*


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a PADI Tuna wave rubber strap.......just love this watch....waited to long to get one!


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> On a PADI Tuna wave rubber strap.......just love this watch....waited to long to get one!
> 
> View attachment 12474517


Do you also have the SBBN039? been looking at that one...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and have been bitten by the MM300 bug! My concern is all the complaints that it is top-heavy...can anyone chime in on this? 

My wrists are pretty small, about 6.25in but I'm not concerned because it wears small and I already have an skx and turtle. 

Does anyone know what the weight of the MM300 is *without* the bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Enjoying the MM on a 108° day


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> View attachment 12475973
> 
> Enjoying the MM on a 108° day


88 Degrees here, humid AF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and have been bitten by the MM300 bug! My concern is all the complaints that it is top-heavy...can anyone chime in on this?
> 
> My wrists are pretty small, about 6.25in but I'm not concerned because it wears small and I already have an skx and turtle.
> 
> ...


I've got 6.4 inch wrists and struggled with the Sumos comfort , I genuinely haven't had issues with the MM300. Not found it top heavy or too tall which is a complaint I see a lot about, I don't know the weight of it without the bracelet but if I have it off in the near future I'll try and remember to weigh it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Supposed complaints about the MM300.

1) Top heavy......nope.
2) Too tall...........nope.
3) Too heavy overall......nope.
4) 20mm bracelet.........love & prefer it.
5) Racheting clasp too thick........nope.

Personally I think it's all about your wrist size and shape, and apparently my flat 7" wrist must be custom made for this watch.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Supposed complaints about the MM300.
> 
> 1) Top heavy......nope.
> 2) Too tall...........nope.
> ...


6) Bad ass....... yes.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Gharddog03 said:


> 6) Bad ass....... yes.


Agree, it's a historic re-edition of a serious looking dress-diver, probably the 'nicest' and most eye-catching one ever made by Seiko.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Gharddog03 said:


> 6) Bad ass....... yes.


7) Classic good looks and cult like following. Yes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

mike.vrdt said:


> That's soo funny


That's how I've been feeling ever since I got mine. I'm contemplating selling off some of my others because of this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone of you purchased a nodus tropic? I just got mine and I like the feel, but after wearing it there's an issue with the buckle where the "tongue" of the buckle doesn't lock against the rest of the clasp so my watch almost fell off! Wondering if anyone has tried an original seiko buckle on the strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

hooliganjrs said:


> issues I have for a 2k watch, right now she's gained 7 seconds in 16 hours on the wrist


~~~mine ran fast when new...I let it 'wear in' for a month or so, then sent it off for some timing tweaking...when it first came back it ran less than a second fast , for 10 days, then settled in to running +2/s/day...best $100 spent

if you're looking for a Seiko MarineMaster that tells time correctly, out of the box, and stays that way, get a spring drive, that's what I did, and she gets the most wrist time (SBDB009)


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Ajmercado said:


> Hey everyone I'm new to the forum and have been bitten by the MM300 bug! My concern is all the complaints that it is top-heavy...can anyone chime in on this?
> 
> My wrists are pretty small, about 6.25in but I'm not concerned because it wears small and I already have an skx and turtle.
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

All these pictures have been killing me. The MM300 has been on my list for over a year, and I finally just gave in and ordered one. Bwool is prepping mine for shipping as we speak!


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

dafuture said:


> All these pictures have been killing me. The MM300 has been on my list for over a year, and I finally just gave in and ordered one. Bwool is prepping mine for shipping as we speak!


Congrats in advanced. Bwool is top notch. You won't be disappointed!!!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

dafuture said:


> All these pictures have been killing me. The MM300 has been on my list for over a year, and I finally just gave in and ordered one. Bwool is prepping mine for shipping as we speak!


I don't like you right now. I'm in the same boat, as far as eyeballing them for over a year. BWool is a great seller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Raydius said:


> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks so much Ray!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MM300 in a third typhoon day in Hong Kong.
Three typhoons in two weeks!


----------



## dafuture (Jan 25, 2017)

Gharddog03 said:


> Congrats in advanced. Bwool is top notch. You won't be disappointed!!!


Thanks! I read all his reviews, and he definitely seemed like the person to go with. I can't imagine being disappointed either haha



ebenke said:


> I don't like you right now. I'm in the same boat, as far as eyeballing them for over a year. BWool is a great seller.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sorry haha. Join me and do the same!!!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

more photos at @chriscentro


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)

comfy piece of steel


----------



## james19801980 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi all - I was hoping someone may be able to help me with identifying a part for my MM300.

Basically, I was trying to fit the clasp from my SBDX017 to a crafter blue strap. In the process, I lost the pin that connects the bracelet to the clasp (or would have connected the crafter blue to the clasp). From the short time I had it in hand, it didn't like a "normal" spring bar. 

I plan on buying a second clasp to avoid doing this again but in the meantime I can't wear the watch.

Does anyone know what part I should be looking for? I have had a good search and all I have seen is general references to "pin" or "spring bar".

Any help would be gratefully received - I miss my watch!


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

james19801980 said:


> Hi all - I was hoping someone may be able to help me with identifying a part for my MM300.
> 
> Basically, I was trying to fit the clasp from my SBDX017 to a crafter blue strap. In the process, I lost the pin that connects the bracelet to the clasp (or would have connected the crafter blue to the clasp). From the short time I had it in hand, it didn't like a "normal" spring bar.
> 
> ...


I am also I need of these pins, I need two for my second clasp to allow me to fit a crafter blue! I hope they aren't an awkward size which is hard to get


----------



## james19801980 (Jul 21, 2016)

Walshy said:


> I am also I need of these pins, I need two for my second clasp to allow me to fit a crafter blue! I hope they aren't an awkward size which is hard to get


They are 18mm and are spring bars - but the ends are different to a standard spring bar, I assume to secure a tight fit in the clasp holes. Mine may need to go to the Seiko service center in the UK.....


----------



## Jonpod (Jan 9, 2008)

They are probably shoulderless spring bars. They can only be removed by pushing in the end or bending in two.


----------



## james19801980 (Jul 21, 2016)

Jonpod said:


> They are probably shoulderless spring bars. They can only be removed by pushing in the end or bending in two.


Yes - either that or a "short bead" spring bar I think...

Seiko UK won't tell me the part number or supply direct so it will have to go off to them....


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

james19801980 said:


> Yes - either that or a "short bead" spring bar I think...
> 
> Seiko UK won't tell me the part number or supply direct so it will have to go off to them....


I picked up shoulderless 18mm x 1.5mm thick. same issue fitting crafterblue. 1.5mm fit perfect.

I now have two CBs using OEM clasp on one and clasp from strapcode on the other. saves time swapping over


----------



## james19801980 (Jul 21, 2016)

Hilly64 said:


> I picked up shoulderless 18mm x 1.5mm thick. same issue fitting crafterblue. 1.5mm fit perfect.
> 
> I now have two CBs using OEM clasp on one and clasp from strapcode on the other. saves time swapping over


Great - thanks so much! I'll give that a try.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Finally, I've got the MM300 delivered today. It's a gorgeous watch, I like it a lot it's just ...seems to me like small watch? Definitely smaller than Sumo...perhaps even smaller than a Monster. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful watch and I like it a lot, it's just ...wasn't expect it to be ...so small.

Is it just me, or you guys/girls noticed it ?


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Small? Not really.... Smaller than sumo... Definitely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

mike.vrdt said:


> Finally, I've got the MM300 delivered today. It's a gorgeous watch, I like it a lot it's just ...seems to me like small watch? Definitely smaller than Sumo...perhaps even smaller than a Monster. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful watch and I like it a lot, it's just ...wasn't expect it to be ...so small.
> 
> Is it just me, or you guys/girls noticed it ?
> View attachment 12485703
> ...


Dont let the dial opening fool you. It is a decent sized watch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

balcony view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
titanium seiko clasp
inside strap look by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I still like it,just a matter of getting used to the size. Lately I have worn mostly Sumo and Omega Seamaster (46mm). Seeing some pics of 300MM along with Sumos and Tuna's and GS divers, I've got the wrong impression that would be a larger watch . Overall I like it and hi size would not be a deal breaker.
Thanks for your reply everyone



valuewatchguy said:


> Dont let the dial opening fool you. It is a decent sized watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Can anyone compare case size with the SRP77x Turtle? I've seen that the turtle looks wider than the MM300, but how does thickness compare?

I already have a turtle and am seriously considering an MM300. I'm just trying to get an idea of how it will feel on the wrist. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

The stock strap supplied with the SPDX017 is polyurethane.

Is there a similar looking strap available in silicone.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> The stock strap supplied with the SPDX017 is polyurethane.
> 
> Is there a similar looking strap available in silicone.


The only one I know of is the dagaz triple D strap, but it's out of stock. Been looking for one myself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Ajmercado said:


> Can anyone compare case size with the SRP77x Turtle? I've seen that the turtle looks wider than the MM300, but how does thickness compare?
> 
> I already have a turtle and am seriously considering an MM300. I'm just trying to get an idea of how it will feel on the wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can find some of those comparo photos others have posted in the main Turtle thread.

In short, in real life MM300 wears slightly smaller but higher than the SRP Turtle. I own both.


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

babola said:


> You can find some of those comparo photos others have posted in the main Turtle thread.
> 
> In short, in real life MM300 wears slightly smaller but higher than the SRP Turtle. I own both.


Thanks for the quick reply! Would you happen to know how I can narrow my search for those posts? I went on the thread and it's about 600 posts long...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Close shot on MM300.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

jsohal said:


> The only one I know of is the dagaz triple D strap, but it's out of stock. Been looking for one myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The material is still polyurethane (PU) but they do say its softer than the Seiko. I might just give one a try when they are back in stock.

The problem is the softer the material the weaker they are at the spring bar area.

This is why the SLA017 silicone strap has stainless steel liner tubes bonded into the bar holes.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Supposed complaints about the MM300.
> 
> 1) Top heavy......nope.
> 2) Too tall...........nope.
> ...


Glad to read this as I have a flat 7.25" wrist so I hope I have the same experience. How accurate is your watch running?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Glad to read this as I have a flat 7.25" wrist so I hope I have the same experience. How accurate is your watch running?


Probably around +7 s/d., but is very consistent regardless of position, or wearing or not.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

MM300 Next to the Shogun ...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> Thanks for the quick reply! Would you happen to know how I can narrow my search for those posts? I went on the thread and it's about 600 posts long...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here are a couple of random google images i found










Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Wrist shot request: mm300 on a 7.25" wrist, from a few feet away


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

mike.vrdt said:


> Finally, I've got the MM300 delivered today. It's a gorgeous watch, I like it a lot it's just ...seems to me like small watch? Definitely smaller than Sumo...perhaps even smaller than a Monster. Don't get me wrong, it's a beautiful watch and I like it a lot, it's just ...wasn't expect it to be ...so small.
> 
> Is it just me, or you guys/girls noticed it ?
> View attachment 12485703
> ...


That's my fear. I really need to find somewhere to try it on.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

cave diver said:


> Wrist shot request: mm300 on a 7.25" wrist, from a few feet away


It's not "that" small. Size is relative. I would not call it "small." There are MANY watches much smaller. Case is approx 44mm 9-3, and 45mm 10-4. Its case height gives it added wrist presence. Wear it for a week and I bet most people will not believe it is too small. Looking at it on my wrist right now, honestly I would not want it to be any bigger in diameter.

7.25" wrist.

* Edit: For many people, a 44-45mm case size is a "Medium" sized watch today. 48-49mm could be considered large, and anything over that could be considered Invicta. Er, over-sized. ;-):-d


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

Yes, I saw a photo opportunity in the shoe cabinet :-d


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

mmaster katana girl by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Good for you my friend!! Always, your photos are amazing...

Hello from Greece!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

batman1345 said:


> Good for you my friend!! Always, your photos are amazing...
> 
> Hello from Greece!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Great shot and a beautiful watch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> Great shot and a beautiful watch


Thanks! The smart thing to do would be to sell my others, except for a yard beater, as this one is just perfect for me.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300 Marine Master - - -
*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM again......Just love this watch!


----------



## Tarzey (Jun 13, 2017)

What strap is that on your MM300


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Tarzey said:


> What strap is that on your MM300


It looks like a vented Seiko SKX013 strap, same lug width (20mm) as the MM300.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Amazing shot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

OkiFrog said:


> Amazing shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## chris58 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just placed my order for one... On the way to me now.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

chris58 said:


> Just placed my order for one... On the way to me now.


Chris, where did you order from? I am thinking about getting one.

Group, this may be the wrong place to ask, since I'm going to get a biased answer, but I'm a Seiko fanboy and considering consolidating my collection to a few watches so they get more wrist time but also so I get one main daily wear watch. I have 4 Seiko divers, Orange Monster, SKX007, Turtle and Sumo. Thinking about selling off all but the Monster, as well as selling a Citizen Nighthawk and Ginault Ocean Rover and replacing with a MM300. I love the size of the SKX and also love my Sumo, although the lugs could be shorter. I don't think I would have trouble with the size of the MM, the weight concerns me a bit. I have a flat 7.25" wrist. Think this would be a good move? My SKX used to be my main daily until the Sumo came along. I obviously like that style of diver (round indices and fully indexed bezel). I do current like and wear my Sumo the most, and actually think about just keeping that and still selling off the bunch of watches. But as a Seiko diver fanboy the MM is close to the ultimate Seiko diver, aside from GS options. Help! Selling off watches is always a tough decision.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Chris, where did you order from? I am thinking about getting one.
> 
> Group, this may be the wrong place to ask, since I'm going to get a biased answer, but I'm a Seiko fanboy and considering consolidating my collection to a few watches so they get more wrist time but also so I get one main daily wear watch. I have 4 Seiko divers, Orange Monster, SKX007, Turtle and Sumo. Thinking about selling off all but the Monster, as well as selling a Citizen Nighthawk and Ginault Ocean Rover and replacing with a MM300. I love the size of the SKX and also love my Sumo, although the lugs could be shorter. I don't think I would have trouble with the size of the MM, the weight concerns me a bit. I have a flat 7.25" wrist. Think this would be a good move? My SKX used to be my main daily until the Sumo came along. I obviously like that style of diver (round indices and fully indexed bezel). I do current like and wear my Sumo the most, and actually think about just keeping that and still selling off the bunch of watches. But as a Seiko diver fanboy the MM is close to the ultimate Seiko diver, aside from GS options. Help! Selling off watches is always a tough decision.


The top heavy nature of the mm300 will be the biggest change for you. Heavier than the sumo but doesnt sit low and wide like the sumo. Wonderful watch though. Definitely worthy of a consolidation effort. But the wearability of the mm300 falls into 2 camps

Works well for me ....i love it....why didnt i get it sooner

Or

Too __________ for me......i love it....but i cant keep it

Very little middle ground on this one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't want to derail this thread so I started a new one asking about my sell off dilemma at the link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4533927?page=1


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice FireMonk3y. Is that on a Haveston Nato?


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

On a 22mm strap


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## tedjosg2003 (Jun 17, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Amazing! Beautiful shot

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

tedjosg2003 said:


> Amazing! Beautiful shot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Nice FireMonk3y. Is that on a Haveston Nato?


Yeah it's a Haveston. I've been really impressed with their natos, I've bought 4 different ones in the last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

mike.vrdt said:


> I have to say it... that watch is gorgeous!


Thanks Mike, definitely one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a Borealis ISO today


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*One of the best - - MM300!!

*


----------



## BJ19 (Apr 10, 2017)

Playing with lumi


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*More Lume......
*


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

BJ19 said:


> Playing with lumi


 I like the way the silver on your bezel and indices are highlighted....


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

Think this is my first post- certainly the first in years. 

Firstly thank you for a great thread as my sbdx017 has been stuck in customs for over 3 weeks, so starting from the beginning this has kept me from committing awful crimes while I lost mind waiting 😩 My girlfriend has a Rolex and omega but doesn't share my obsession with watches so has been vocally disparaging haha 

I hope you don't mind this likely long post/opinion on this watch...

I wasn't initially impressed a few years ago when I first saw people going on about the mm300. I had a 1st gen black monster and then a Dracula monster followed by a blumo that really grew on me. It wasn't perfect but such great value and there's a freedom wearing a great watch that you don't have to baby. I decided that if the mm300 was better I had to have it...

Friday:
Unboxing I cannot remember too much as was overwhelmed with excitement, the box and packaging was not particularly what you would expect from a watch at this price but I have a jlc reverso with a nice blue leather box that I haven't seen for 4 years so it's not a big deal. I also have a £4400 Jeanrichard with a rubbish box but having had a panerai a few years back I will always end up judging boxes against that and not many Beat that for me!

the watch itself is glorious, sublime and I can't stop looking at it- I even put a watch cloth in my pocket and find myself polishing it all through the day- again my girlfriend is not impressed, rolling her eyes a fair bit haha

i see a lot of comparisons with other watches and for me, many people miss the point that it's a bit of a cult watch. It may not have sapphire, a well signed crown, decent bracelet etc but it's like buying a Mitsubishi Evo and saying the seats are uncomfortable or the stereo is rubbish and there's no cup holder!. 

Before Rolex made their changes to the sub bracelet and lume I would certainly imagine this would have given it a good run for its money though. 

The bracelet is ok- for me it's a 6/7 out of 10, whereas the watch itself is a 8.5/9 out of 10. But the watch is such a strap monster it doesn't matter to me- I've had it on the rubber, steel, a brown leather and the samurai rubber squeezed on- this looks great as the clasp is so much better than the awful one on the waffle. That buckle was my biggest disappointment with the watch for me, considering the new rubber straps on the turtle and samurai it seems bizarre that you get a worse option on the mm300?! But again, straps are cheap so I'm not losing sleep over one rubbish buckle!

accuracy is great- first day said 1.8spd and today running at 0spd (sorry to show off!) however now worried it will bed in and end up losing time as I only opened it Friday. 

It was bought bnwt from a seller on here "bwool" and I would highly recommend him for anyone considering it. I paid half the RRP in uk of £3000 after shipping and tax. 

The bezel is amazing, almost looks bronze as I speak, yet have seen it grey and black at different time. The turning feels great, it's an infinitesimally small amount off centre which I notice as I'm abit like that, it can be pushed slightly and sits fine so I'm happy with this. Again, having done my research before hand I was aware of the shortcomings and wasn't expecting a "perfect" watch, but it has character and as Liam Gallagher said: "true perfection has to be imperfect"(it might've been Noel actually, I can't remember the 90s 😁). 

I owned an orange bezel planet ocean when they first came out and it looked great, did everything perfectly but it was too perfect and bored me. I sold it after 3 months. I recently sold a GMT as it was great but was worth more in money then it was worth to me- would rather have had a mm300 and a Pelagos blue (both new) for the price I sold it second hand. Obviously that's on my budget- if I was richer I'd have all 3(and many more!)

the lume is nuclear looking- I could use it as a torch it's so good! Doesn't stay that bright for long but has normal lume for an abnormally long time. 

Its hard writing about the watch as so much has been said(I know I've written loads so it obviously wasn't that hard haha)- but it is worth buying if you like seikos and are aware of the faults others have found. For me the strap was always going to change, the hardlex is fine and the accuracy was a gamble that seems to have paid off. The crown could be polished off but for now I don't care. 

Ps my wrist is 7-7.25 and it fits fine and looks great. It's heavy, more so on braclet obviously but having owned a Corum Bubble Chronograph on a steel mesh bracelet and panerai nothing else is too heavy!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Please point us to a Seiko AD in the UK listing them for £3000. Someone has said they have seen them (one) in the London boutique but it's not listed on their web site. The same can be said for the SLA's they are apparently selling...which are also not shown on their web.


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

I tried on both at the boutique next to harrods. I would try phoning them, they may have sold out but at that price they may not. 

I got a free mm300 watch towel/cloth in a special tin after trying it on and I guess the main reason of the boutique is to raise the profile of the brand as opposed to having sales targets that other shops would have.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Some comparison shots for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

FatSameie said:


> Think this is my first post- certainly the first in years.
> 
> Firstly thank you for a great thread as my sbdx017 has been stuck in customs for over 3 weeks, so starting from the beginning this has kept me from committing awful crimes while I lost mind waiting ? My girlfriend has a Rolex and omega but doesn't share my obsession with watches so has been vocally disparaging haha
> 
> ...


Congrats on your recent purchase and I'm glad the wait turned out to be worth it for you. I'm also a UK buyer and looking at a few that pop up for sale on here from the states and Asia do you mind telling me how much you had to pay in custom fees?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM'n on the river today.


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

I was surprised to pay £32 inclusive of parcelforce fee


----------



## gaoxing84 (Aug 18, 2009)

mm300 today


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

FatSameie said:


> I was surprised to pay £32 inclusive of parcelforce fee


Was that it? Just £32??!!


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

Walshy said:


> Was that it? Just £32??!!


yeah fortunately for me it was - I got hit for much much more for a citizen blue angel the same day bizarrely- more than it should've been but I couldn't complain considering haha


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

FatSameie said:


> Walshy said:
> 
> 
> > Was that it? Just £32??!!
> ...


You got lucky the MM300, I got done by parcel force for £50 for something which cost me £200! Shame it's hit and miss with customs as I would've bought from Bwool.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Interesting that SeiyaJapan should put a NOTE on their advert for the 300. Which appears on all the Diver's on their site.


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

My mm300...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My MM, first thing this morning on my dog walk.......then just now on a NATO!

yup, never thought I would do it, but cut a Borealis bond NATO down to a one piece, and actually really like the fit and feel...amazing the difference that extra piece of NATO strap can make to the height of a watch....

anyways, my love affair with this one continues...


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Here's mine..
Never seems to get a good fit with Seiko bracelets.. however, tis rubber strap after heat treatment fits Awesome!!









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

Walshy said:


> You got lucky the MM300, I got done by parcel force for £50 for something which cost me £200! Shame it's hit and miss with customs as I would've bought from Bwool.


the citizen was from Joma so they declare the full price plus "express shipping"- even though it took 4 weeks to arrive I pay tax on the express shipping 😒

But it I think they are extra hot on US imports, I've never heard anyone being charged much from HK


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/khfZyPxR5vpn0LdW2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Never had any issues bringing stuff in from Singapore or Hong Kong, occassional issue with EMS stuff from Japan, but most issues with European imports.......


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

Well it arrived this week and I haven't taken it off. I'm truly impressed with the MM300. My plan was to throw it on a rubber strap immediately but I really like the bracelet and it fits me very well. I'm a believer


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Very nice shot.



59yukon01 said:


> MM'n on the river today.


----------



## lawrence3434 (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!!!


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Beautiful watches guys. I've decided I'm going to finally take the plunge and jump on the MM300 train. Where is the best place to buy if I live in the US? I noticed Seiya has them for $1999. Any other options? Cheers.


----------



## rabeye (Jun 5, 2013)

GT27 said:


> Beautiful watches guys. I've decided I'm going to finally take the plunge and jump on the MM300 train. Where is the best place to buy if I live in the US? I noticed Seiya has them for $1999. Any other options? Cheers.


My MM300 is inbound!

I bought BNIB from a forum seller on this forum - $1800 Inc international shipping.

I'm based in the UK and these are hard to find, although we now have a Seiko boutique in London selling them at a premium.

I spoke to Seiya Japan and this was my next best option, plenty of positive reviews on here.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12542097&stc=1&d=1506615105"]
> 
> ...


You like winding people up, don't you mate? ;-)

I see your photoshop skills have improved dramatically...


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

GT27 said:


> Beautiful watches guys. I've decided I'm going to finally take the plunge and jump on the MM300 train. Where is the best place to buy if I live in the US? I noticed Seiya has them for $1999. Any other options? Cheers.


Bwool often has them for sale and is a great person to do business with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

rabeye said:


> My MM300 is inbound!
> 
> I bought BNIB from a forum seller on this forum - $1800 Inc international shipping.
> 
> ...


Bwool / Charles is a top guy and will look after you, indeed.

Bought many a watch from him in recent times, all top notch and fantastic experience. He is also known for slipping a nice gift into the package, every now and then.

Certainly not Seiya, Chino or Higuchi by volume, but when it comes to service and follow-up Charles will be hard to beat.


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

jsohal said:


> Bwool often has them for sale and is a great person to do business with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I see his name come up here quite often. Is he a dealer because I noticed that he has had a number of new MM300's for sale in the past?


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

babola said:


> Bwool / Charles is a top guy and will look after you, indeed.
> 
> Bought many a watch from him in recent times, all top notch and fantastic experience. He is also known for slipping a nice gift into the package, every now and then.
> 
> Certainly not Seiya, Chino or Higuchi by volume, but when it comes to service and follow-up Charles will be hard to beat.


babola, thank you for the info. Is he a dealer?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

GT27 said:


> babola, thank you for the info. Is he a dealer?


Check sale section for his posts and contact him directly.

He's only a PM away.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

can confirm bwool is legit! Bought my mm300 from him!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

babola said:


> You like winding people up, don't you mate? ;-)
> 
> I see your photoshop skills have improved dramatically...


Haha i actually thought it was legit, i found it on a site called seikoparts, some type of blog after some googling, so i was fooled lol, only just found that out lol


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Bwool is the real deal!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

GT27 said:


> babola, thank you for the info. Is he a dealer?


Not sure if he's a dealer or not, but perhaps someone else knows.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Finally put mine on a leather strap (crocodile Kaufman)









Obligatory crotch shots as I'm in a taxi.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

Another big thumbs up for Bwool as a seller- so happy with mine����

One question I do have- are there alternate buckles that could be used with the waffle strap? I like the waffle but am currently using the updated samurai rubber with the nice matching buckle(almost looks like a panerai tang buckle but signed Seiko and polished/brushed so well). It looks great but I'd love the option of upgrading the waffle with a similar buckle, however there's a slight size difference as samurai strap is 22mm -squeezed on


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Beautiful watches. Really want one.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Skim_Milk said:


> Beautiful watches. Really want one.


Me too. It seems like a must have watch.....I'm not sure why I don't have one yet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Time for a walk.


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

SBDX on JB NATO strap


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Gharddog03 said:


> Time for a walk.
> View attachment 12550067


wow


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

My mm300 on leather deployment.....









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

kevio said:


>





MDT IT said:


>


Pictures like these have confirmed to me I'm not going to waste any money modding my Sumo and save for a few months longer, sell my sbdc031 and purchase the sbdx017


----------



## Jcepe55 (Jan 11, 2017)

MM300 at the office


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

On a BFK strap today.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

kevio said:


> On a BFK strap today.


One of my personal fav rubber straps to use on my MM300

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Never say never.....my MM300 on a one piece Eulit perlon....


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Never say never.....my MM300 on a one piece Eulit perlon....
> 
> View attachment 12559657


Awesome combo! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

SBDX001 landed yesterday. Thanks again to Neil at Chronomaster


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

LesDavidson said:


> SBDX001 landed yesterday. Thanks again to Neil at Chronomaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

kevio said:


> On a BFK strap today.


How does the MM300 fit on the wrist compared to the BFK? (and can I ask for a side by side shot if possible?)


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

I never realized that the MM300 had that textured dial. Very cool. 


MDT IT said:


>


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## alexus87 (Sep 29, 2015)

DonJ53 said:


> Please point us to a Seiko AD in the UK listing them for £3000. Someone has said they have seen them (one) in the London boutique but it's not listed on their web site. The same can be said for the SLA's they are apparently selling...which are also not shown on their web.


Can confirm the London boutique has the SBDX017 listed at 3000 pounds, and they have at least 2-3 on display but that's not saying much as some of the models' prices are grosly inflated. SBDC 031 sumo I believe was 659 GBP or so, Shogun 900-1000.

Cocktail time between 260-300 I believe , so not everything is inflated.

The selection was very vast, prospex line, gs, presage, etc.

Staff were very nice and courteus.



FatSameie said:


> I tried on both at the boutique next to harrods. I would try phoning them, they may have sold out but at that price they may not.
> 
> I got a free mm300 watch towel/cloth in a special tin after trying it on and I guess the main reason of the boutique is to raise the profile of the brand as opposed to having sales targets that other shops would have.


Same, got a tuna cloth in a mm1000 tin after looking at the mm300.

Agree , I doubt they are selling some of the watches at the prices offered, but it's to raise awareness, profile and the best for us, it let's us see certain models in the metal and on the wrist.
So to any seiko fan in London, drop by the boutique.


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Caught a bit of reflection under the trees walking with the child and the hound 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, I had it confirmed by Seiko UK,

Hello,
This watch is a model sold at the Seiko Boutique in Brompton Road, London.
The RRP is £3000.
Regards,
CS Dept.

£3000...put a mint unused boxed one up on the bay or in the adds here at half that and wait for all the 'experts' to message you about the high price. What we must remember is they are not readily available in the UK so you have to be prepared for the right person to come along...someone that been into the boutique, held one and bulked at £3k. They like the watch then go home and Google. That's just may what have happened to my sale yesterday because it's heading to London today.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> Yes, I had it confirmed by Seiko UK,
> 
> Hello,
> This watch is a model sold at the Seiko Boutique in Brompton Road, London.
> ...


I also emailed Seiko London and couldn't believe the £3000 I was expecting around £2000-2300 max but £3000 is something else.

I noticed yours sold, congrats on moving it on and I'm sure the new owner will love it. I hope you got a sale outside of eBay to avoid the additional fees as that always leaves a sour taste in my mouth however I understand it's a necessary evil as not many want to purchase over a watch forum with no security.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> I also emailed Seiko London and couldn't believe the £3000 I was expecting around £2000-2300 max but £3000 is something else.
> 
> I noticed yours sold, congrats on moving it on and I'm sure the new owner will love it. I hope you got a sale outside of eBay to avoid the additional fees as that always leaves a sour taste in my mouth however I understand it's a necessary evil as not many want to purchase over a watch forum with no security.


It does say RRP so you might be able to haggle.

I had plenty of silly offers then bang one BIN buyer. Fees = £1

Paypal offers same security for the buyer and seller as elsewhere.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## olli_tr (Dec 31, 2016)

I tried the SBDC051 and the Transocean (SBDC039) the other day in a shop here in Tokyo. Really liked the SBDC051, but when I asked for the MM300, I was really wowed. The thing has presence on your wrist in a completely different way to the other 2 watches I tried. And contrary to what I had read before, I actually thought the bracelet was really nice and comfortable - again on a different level when compared to the other two.

But boy, Tokyo must be Seiko enthusiasts heaven. There are shops everywhere that carry extensive amounts of Seikos (including GS). Yesterday was looking at the GS range, some Credors and Galantes in the Premier Boutique in Ginza...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yesterday.










Today.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Yukon, beautiful, whose nato? Toxic?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Yukon, beautiful, whose nato? Toxic?


Thanks and yes a ToxicNato.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey UNCLE SEIKO, thanks for making a 20mm tire-tread!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Been a while but strap change prompted some activity...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Keep coming back to the bracelet....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the bracelet, but been on a Nato kick this week.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cleef said:


> I love it


Nice!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Picked up this so no MM300 in my immediate future. Bummed.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

srexy said:


> Been a while but strap change prompted some activity...


I honestly think the mm300 looks it's best on a nice brown leather strap! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Waiting for mine to arrive. It’s with the postal courier now and should come anytime. 

Can’t wait to hold this beauty. After years of looking at pics and not really understanding the beauty, I finally ordered one when I couldn’t resist it any longer. 

Let see..


Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive. It's with the postal courier now and should come anytime.
> 
> Can't wait to hold this beauty. After years of looking at pics and not really understanding the beauty, I finally ordered one when I couldn't resist it any longer.
> 
> ...


Congrats
Noticed you are also in Bahrain, where did you order from?


----------



## GT27 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gents, quick question. I'm on the verge of joining the club. I don't know a lot about the MM300, and it's a watch I've fallen for rather quickly. It will be replacing a Rolex Sea Dweller. I just want to be sure that there are no known quality issues with this model as there are with lower priced Seiko divers; for example misaligned chapter rings, off center dials etc. Anything I should be aware of? Thanks.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

dramanet said:


> Congrats
> Noticed you are also in Bahrain, where did you order from?


Yes I am from Bahrain. I have a small boutique on watches here and I am fanatic about watches and meeting people who are quality fanatic about this crazy hobby..

I ordered from Seiya. I have a wonderful relationship with the owner. He is a gem of a person.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

GT27 said:


> Gents, quick question. I'm on the verge of joining the club. I don't know a lot about the MM300, and it's a watch I've fallen for rather quickly. It will be replacing a Rolex Sea Dweller. I just want to be sure that there are no known quality issues with this model as there are with lower priced Seiko divers; for example misaligned chapter rings, off center dials etc. Anything I should be aware of? Thanks.


From what I hear after the MEMS update to this particular watch, there are no quality issues at all currently.

This is what I was able to get from multiple MM owners.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

GT27 said:


> Gents, quick question. I'm on the verge of joining the club. I don't know a lot about the MM300, and it's a watch I've fallen for rather quickly. It will be replacing a Rolex Sea Dweller. I just want to be sure that there are no known quality issues with this model as there are with lower priced Seiko divers; for example misaligned chapter rings, off center dials etc. Anything I should be aware of? Thanks.


As far as I know no quality control issues. I have 4 of them (sbdx017, 2 LEs, and the 003) and all of them are perfect. My sbdx017 settled down at +4/+5 secs per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Yes I am from Bahrain. I have a small boutique on watches here and I am fanatic about watches and meeting people who are quality fanatic about this crazy hobby..
> 
> I ordered from Seiya. I have a wonderful relationship with the owner. He is a gem of a person.
> 
> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


great. 
where in Bahrain is your boutique? 
I bought a transocean from seiya recently 
very smooth transaction

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some photos of a scratched MM300 bezel?
how the "non ceramic bezel" fight against scratches?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

dramanet said:


> great.
> where in Bahrain is your boutique?
> I bought a transocean from seiya recently
> very smooth transaction
> ...


Wow that's a nice watch.

I bought a SARX from him earlier this year and it was a beauty. And then bought many other for friends and clients too.

My Boutique is in Seef Mall. Near Gate 7. The Watch Boutique. My cell number is (39153952) feel free to message or call anytime you want to catch up for some Watch conversation and a coffee, buddy. The coffee is on me for sure.

I hope we can meet and see watches and discuss them.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

asrar.merchant said:


> Wow that's a nice watch.
> 
> I bought a SARX from him earlier this year and it was a beauty. And then bought many other for friends and clients too.
> 
> ...


will give you a call when I am in seef mall next

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

It's hear and it's sized up and I am speechless.. will have to absorb the great feeling slowly and then write a review in a day or two...










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Your pics at just too good Chris. It's poetry...

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Killintime (May 15, 2008)

So many gorgeous watches, love it!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

asrar.merchant said:


> Your pics at just too good Chris. It's poetry...
> 
> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


thanks man!


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Had my MM300 for over a week now and have just tested the power reserve from fully wound, eventually stopping after 56 and half hours.

It's been running consistently at +7 per day, taken off the wrist overnight, crown up.

From what I've read I suspect I could get it running more accurately if I were to try placing it in different positions but very, very happy as is!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

those guys says






that their MM300 is loosing 30 seconds a day :O

Is this a usual problem on MM300?
What is the average daily error for this watch?


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

My SBDX001 loses 1 sec/24 hrs, I am lucky, but I think on the whole they do better than -30/24 hrs
Shown on one of Erika's Vintage MN straps

Untitled by Ross Gill, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Chris you're killing it with these pictures of the MM300!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> Chris you're killing it with these pictures of the MM300!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


LOL, pull the t r i g g e r . . .


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


> LOL, pull the t r i g g e r . . .












I did 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

As some others have said before me, I wasn't immediately as blown away on receiving this piece as I'd expected. Often happens when you read glowing opinions before obtaining something and seeing it in the flesh.

However, every time I have it on my wrist, I find myself staring at it and enjoying the details under ever changing lighting conditions.

The often discussed attention to detail is growing on me by the day, I don't care about the regularly highlighted "short comings", in fact love the watch more because of this and have quickly confirmed it as a definite keeper.

A beautiful thing, with real substance and a fantastic addition to my collection.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

LesDavidson said:


> As some others have said before me, I wasn't immediately as blown away on receiving this piece as I'd expected. Often happens when you read glowing opinions before finally obtaining something.
> 
> However, every time I have it on my wrist, I find myself staring at it and enjoying the details under ever changing lighting conditions.
> 
> ...


Man I agree with you word for word. Alphabet for alphabet.

Exact same feelings. I wasn't blown away, but I know it's the start of a journey with this Watch. And the feeling is deeper and deeper that this is a keeper.










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

And some more shots:





















Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> I did
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Now, that was fast, lol. You won't regret it.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


I haven't seen you around for awhile, Asrar? Am I just not paying attention?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Is Seiya + DHL still the fastest, most hassle free way to get a MM300? Asking for a friend....LOL


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

just arrived...sbx001


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I haven't seen you around for awhile, Asrar? Am I just not paying attention?


Rob my brother. Hello. Thanks for noticing. Yes it's me.

Posting after a while. Will be regular now hopefully Insha Allah.

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have done the Seamaster and SLA, about time this one gets another outing.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Incoming...
SBDX017 should be here on Friday so will post again then but just joining the thread for now.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Any US based users ever try sourcing an MM300 from an AD (not boutique)?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

It's weekend time in the Middle East, so let's get ready....

First change for my MM300 this one..

Sorry for lots of pics, if they bore you..



























Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Higs said:


> Incoming...
> SBDX017 should be here on Friday so will post again then but just joining the thread for now.


I see your also from the Uk do you mind me asking where you purchased your Sbdx017? I look forward to pictures when you upload them. Such a great watch


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some lume comparison between the new SBDX017 and the new Monster that is considered "the torch"?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Diver in the mosque.....a praying diver..










And then diver meeting diver..

What a blessed Friday #alhamdolillah #amantobillah










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Lume lighting up the Logo 










Day or night 
Light or dark 
For Seiko it doesn't matter...
 










Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Higs said:


> Incoming...
> SBDX017 should be here on Friday so will post again then but just joining the thread for now.


And here she is. 
I get it now. I got it as soon as I opened the box and saw her. I've had loads of Seiko divers inc. SKX (x 3), Monsters (x 5), Sumo ( x2), Samurai (Ti and steel), Tuna (x 3) and no doubt others that I've forgotten and I've seen loads of pics of the MM300s but never actually seen one 'in the flesh'. I've always know it's a nice looking watch but *WOW*... it's a stunner.

It was already dark by the time I picked it up from the post office so I've only got a dingy indoor pic...


----------



## Tablemaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is mine


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

I posted this picture couple days ago. Long story short, I purchased the watch new from Hong Kong, got stuck in Custom for 2 months. Finally received it passed Monday. This is definitely a keeper. Don't like the original steel bracelet due to my small wrist, cannot get a good fit. Loving this rustic denim look. Have a nato coming from blueshark. Perfect watch for me. With this, the SARX033 and my toy dress Swatch, I am good for years. Still want a spring drive tuna and the Jaeger Lecoultre master compressor, only if I made it in life lol.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on Instagram : @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Diver in the mosque.....a praying diver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. I can honestly say I don't think I've seen a wrist shot from inside a mosque. Thanks. Good stuff.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Is the SBDX001 and SBDX017 the same in terms of size and dimensions? 

I read some confusing sites describing one is 42, the other is 44. And then some sites saying both are 44mm.

Can someone confirm the size and dimensions please? Are both models similiar except for the Diashield on the 017?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

They are identical in size.



achilles said:


> Is the SBDX001 and SBDX017 the same in terms of size and dimensions?
> 
> I read some confusing sites describing one is 42, the other is 44. And then some sites saying both are 44mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


> They are identical in size.


Thanks. So is it 42 or 44mm without crown?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

MM gains +2 sec per day.....


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

achilles said:


> Thanks. So is it 42 or 44mm without crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


44mm without crown.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

achilles said:


> Is the SBDX001 and SBDX017 the same in terms of size and dimensions?
> 
> I read some confusing sites describing one is 42, the other is 44. And then some sites saying both are 44mm.
> 
> ...


While the case is identical 44mm case as Christopher confirmed to you above, they differ slightly in these points:

- MEMS technology used for the 8L35 movement parts on the 017
- the updated lume is now more intense and slightly creamier on the new model
- the Prospex X logo is now laser-etched into the crown
- the caseback features slightly larger text font, overall
- Diashield is now applied to this watch as you mentioned. The watch now comes a little subdued, darker steel look when compared to the more bright steel on the 001.

Those are the points I noticed as someone who previously owned the 001 before I sourced the 017 a year ago.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks guys, I have been wanting to get the SBDX001 for years and now looks like I have to look at the SBDX017.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

babola said:


> While the case is identical 44mm case as Christopher confirmed to you above, they differ slightly in these points:
> 
> - MEMS technology used for the 8L35 movement parts on the 017
> - the updated lume is now more intense and slightly creamier on the new model
> ...


This is the most interesting comparison I've read. I'll look up the MEMs tech, but i wonder if someone could post a comparison to show the color in the lume and the steel? These seem like details that won't be easily noticed without a side by side image. Probably a long shot, but this would be the place to ask.


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

cave diver said:


> This is the most interesting comparison I've read. I'll look up the MEMs tech, but i wonder if someone could post a comparison to show the color in the lume and the steel? These seem like details that won't be easily noticed without a side by side image. Probably a long shot, but this would be the place to ask.


Thanks. Very few of us still have both, there's really no reason to keep both 001 and 017 in your collection as they're practically identical watches, unless there's some emotional connection to both.
The difference in steel is very faint, it's visible but it will have to be looked at different lights. We had a group meet once in the past when another collector brought his 001 so could compare them in-hand both at the same time.

Lume difference is also slight, 001 lume is white-ivory while 017 is ivory-cream sometime even a slight hint of green even indoor, if you get what I mean.

That said, if I didn't have MM300 and a good, used 001 showed up for sale I wouldn't hesitate a bit. These can be had for some $300-400 less than their newer 017 sibling and they're still top watch to behold. The differences between the twp are minuscule and if you like whiter indoor lume, even more so.

Cheers.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

thanks. if i could see either in person it would make the decision to buy a lot easier. one of these days...


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

achilles said:


> Thanks guys, I have been wanting to get the SBDX001 for years and now looks like I have to look at the SBDX017.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Mate, the difference isn't that great, take it from me, I owned 001 and now have 017.

I've seen 001 MM300 in a very good condition going for as low as $1200 few months ago after buyer/seler negotiation...at that price I wouldn't hesitate.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

oops.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Excited to join the club. The 017 arrives on Wednesday! Pics to follow.


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

I understand that, the last few 001 released in 2012/2013 also had MEMS. So if you don't care for diashield, you can get a 001 with MEMS for $1400.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

_More photos in Instagram @chriscentro if you are interested._


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

SBDX001


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I had hoped to sell my black Sumo and keep the Blumo and purchase the MM however upon closer inspection of my finances and the price to purchase the sbdx017 in the UK I?m unfortunately going to have to sell both my Sumos and become a one watch guy. Judging by the photos in this thread alone let alone the countless reviews and videos I?ve watched I?m sure I won?t be disappointed and it will make deciding which watch to wear easier. Gshock for Work and MM300 for everything else. 

My two Sumos will be going up for sale this week then the hunt begins for the Sbdx017


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

MM300 at the beach...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> .... unfortunately going to have to sell both my Sumos and become a one watch guy............. the hunt begins for the Sbdx017


Good plan.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > .... unfortunately going to have to sell both my Sumos and become a one watch guy............. the hunt begins for the Sbdx017
> ...


I doubt I?ll regret it. I?ve just always asked myself can the MM really by worth 4 Sumos but i guess the only way to know if sell my Sumos and purchase one. I know I?ll miss the blue of the Blumo but I can?t see me regretting selling them. I would love to become a one watch guy but once I?ve the dive/casual/GADA covered in the form of the MM I can see me turning to the GS snowflake as my next grail. WUS is not good when you have the watch disease


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

IMHO the number one guy in the Seiko holy trinity!
Other members? SARBs and Grand Seiko Spring
Drives. Jus sayin!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Tricky73 said:


> I doubt I?ll regret it. I?ve just always asked myself can the MM really by worth 4 Sumos but i guess the only way to know if sell my Sumos and purchase one. I know I?ll miss the blue of the Blumo but I can?t see me regretting selling them. I would love to become a one watch guy but once I?ve the dive/casual/GADA covered in the form of the MM I can see me turning to the GS snowflake as my next grail. WUS is not good when you have the watch disease


You always purchase another Blumo down the road. It's not unheard of, on WUS, for people the purchase the same model watch 2 or 3, OR MORE..., times. Been there...done that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I took the MM300 to Blackhalls Colliery today (NE England). 30 years ago this was an ecological disaster - a grim industrial wasteland with coal and waste dumped all over the beach. Now the colliery is gone and huge efforts have gone into the cleaning it up. It's now part of a heritage coast park.


















































And here's the beach in 1971 at the end of 'Get Carter' (great film)...


----------



## Tablemaker (Feb 3, 2010)

My 017 shines like a torch whenever I come in from the outdoors. I never owned the 001 so I can't speak to that, but to answer your question I can't see Seiko updating a classic model and then switching the lume early into production. I believe even your cursory search would've revealed that info. I've never had a problem with my 017's lume. If you're still having trouble, I wonder if you could somehow get it reapplied?


----------



## Tablemaker (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey guys, 

Quick question, my 017 is running about +10/day so I'm constantly battling to keep it within the accurate minute. I don't adjust every day, just when I happen to have some downtime. My question is about getting it regulated. My local watch shop charges $75 for this service which I feel is reasonable, I'm just curious as to what I should reasonable expect in terms of accuracy after this is performed. I've had it demagetized in the past, and that helped a bit, but that was a free service provided, and I'm wondering about this as I've never taken a watch in for service before. Should I get it regulated, or send it to Seiko for a full service (no idea how much that costs?) - my goal would be to have it within 5 sec/day


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


>


is that the "creamier" lume on the 017? (is is an 017?)


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

cave diver said:


> is that the "creamier" lume on the 017? (is is an 017?)


Mine is the 001 with creamy indices, not sure whether the 017 is also creamy.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

ChristopherChia said:


> Mine is the 001 with creamy indices, not sure whether the 017 is also creamy.


Looks great


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Tablemaker said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Quick question, my 017 is running about +10/day so I'm constantly battling to keep it within the accurate minute. I don't adjust every day, just when I happen to have some downtime. My question is about getting it regulated. My local watch shop charges $75 for this service which I feel is reasonable, I'm just curious as to what I should reasonable expect in terms of accuracy after this is performed. I've had it demagetized in the past, and that helped a bit, but that was a free service provided, and I'm wondering about this as I've never taken a watch in for service before. Should I get it regulated, or send it to Seiko for a full service (no idea how much that costs?) - my goal would be to have it within 5 sec/day


Are you sure your local guy can do the job? The movement has to be removed through the front (dial) of the watch. That's a big job.


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

Tricky, I honestly don’t think you will be disappointed at all.
I put off the MM300 for years while I took a break from buying watches and had the bug to get a few new pieces this year. I picked up an 017 recently and it’s even better IMO than all the videos and research that I had done. I had planned to wear it “Sport”style on a strap but to my surprise the bracelet fits me very well and I really like it.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

The SBDX017 arrived today!

My concerns before receiving it:
• Will it be too heavy?
• Will it be too tall?
• Will the bracelet be comfortable?

My concerns after receiving it:
• How can I capture the beauty of this thing?
• What will I do with my other watches?

In seriousness it is both heavy and tall, but I find it very comfortable. That's surprising considering I don't own anything with heft like this and so I haven't been trained to wear the MM. I really like the bracelet and got a great fit on it. I set it to wear a little tight because I plan to use the ratcheting extension when warm. The stock rubber is disappointing, I'll agree to that. I've tried it on brown leather and damn is it gorgeous.

I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

YoureTerrific said:


> The SBDX017 arrived today!
> 
> My concerns before receiving it:
> • Will it be too heavy?
> ...


Congrats! And you did a fine job of capturing its beauty!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

burns78 said:


>


mind if I ask your wrist size? judging from the previous pic, you're not using an iPhone for these, so this might be a rare case of undistorted proportion on the wrist.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Just got this ... Amazing!!
Weight is not an issue ....









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

..effect.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

Congrats and wear with good health. This is my dream watch.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I have added a Strapcode bracelet to mine. I wasn't keen o it from the photos I had see, particularly the end links. Since the bracelet was sent along with the watch, by the guy I bough the MM from, I had nothing to lose by giving it a go.

Now I have changed my opinion. The bracelet feels a quality item and is very comfortable and there is no rattle. The clasp is a bit low grade but functional. For me it actually suits the style of the watch.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

cave diver said:


> mind if I ask your wrist size? judging from the previous pic, you're not using an iPhone for these, so this might be a rare case of undistorted proportion on the wrist.


Samsung 6s

18,5cm !!!


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Some comparison shots 
View attachment 12610349

View attachment 12610355

View attachment 12610345


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Amazing how owners can wear the MM300 on small, <7", wrists and say weight and height are not an issue. I smell something orrible.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

DonJ53 said:


> Amazing how owners can wear the MM300 on small, <7", wrists and say weight and height are not an issue. I smell something orrible.


7" flat wrist here and I've never felt the weight was too heavy either, or top heavy, or any of the other complaints I've read about. I could easily be a one watch person with this. It doesn't smell either.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> 7" flat wrist here and I've never felt the weight was too heavy either, or top heavy, or any of the other complaints I've read about. I could easily be a one watch person with this. It doesn't smell either.


It looks really good on your wrist. It's not like it's big, it's proportions are off because it's too tall. If you show a picture from a side, hope you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> 7" flat wrist here and I've never felt the weight was too heavy either, or top heavy, or any of the other complaints I've read about. I could easily be a one watch person with this. It doesn't smell either.


Could be that those with larger, "chubbier" wrists may experience more flopping and sense of top-heaviness with the MM300 due to its very flat case back. Works well on my 7" flat wrist too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> It looks really good on your wrist. It's not like it's big, it's proportions are off because it's too tall. If you show a picture from a side, hope you'll see what I mean.


On a Nato even and fits easily under the cuff. May be too tall on your wrist, but I've compared it to other watches and it's not that noticeable for me.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> Amazing how owners can wear the MM300 on small, <7", wrists and say weight and height are not an issue. I smell something orrible.


Flat 6.25" wrist. It's definitely not "elegant" in proportions like my Sub, but I think keeping it on rubber keeps one from expecting it to.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

6.75" wrist
Watch is kind of heavy (when using the OE bracelet) and thick but not substantially more than the Sumo, the shorter lug to lug distance helps to make it wear small. By the way, I didn't like how the Sumo flopped and how big it felt on my wrist.

The beautiful thing about the MM300 is that the case bottom is flat therefore allows for the watch to really sit on your wrist and do not flop around (better check how lose you wear the watch). The Crafter Blue strap helps to manage the weight and give the watch a really good fit, bracelet is not bad at all too!!!

Do not be afraid to buy it!!!


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Obligatory 1st pic post with my SBDX017! 









Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Is the one in the middle a shogun? 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

It's an sbdc051 
View attachment 12614335


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Spencer70 said:


> It's an sbdc051
> View attachment 12614335


How do you rate it compared to the mm300? I'm planning to move my mm300 on and replace it with the sbdc and free up some money for a grail (breitling superocean)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

It’s very good, but I would choose the mm300 over it any day. It’s all about the proportions, design, finish and heft. 
These things are always about personal choice. 
I choose to have both 👍🏻


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Spencer70 said:


> It's very good, but I would choose the mm300 over it any day. It's all about the proportions, design, finish and heft.
> These things are always about personal choice.
> I choose to have both


I LOVE the mm300. One day I'm going to come back to it. I have one of the final releases of the 001 which came with the MEMS technology. So torn between going after the superocean vs keeping this.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dan86 said:


> I LOVE the mm300. One day I'm going to come back to it. I have one of the final releases of the 001 which came with the MEMS technology. So torn between going after the superocean vs keeping this.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Rebuying keepers is always more expensive than saving up for your grails the first time

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Rebuying keepers is always more expensive than saving up for your grails the first time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


That's solid advice. I've seen that over time too. I agree it would be foolish to flip this only to try and buy it again in 18 months. Long term, I'm interested in the 017 though. Do you think it's worth spending $400 to get the 017?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

On a Colareb Venezia


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

dan86 said:


> That's solid advice. I've seen that over time too. I agree it would be foolish to flip this only to try and buy it again in 18 months. Long term, I'm interested in the 017 though. Do you think it's worth spending $400 to get the 017?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


 I'm sorry i must have missed an earlier post. $400 over what? Over the 001?

But i will say that the mm300 is an amazing watch and i wish i still had both of mine. It just wasnt comfortable for me which is why i dont have one anymore.

In terms of heritage, looks, desirability, quality, finishing, capability, and design.....it is unmatched for the price.

But if you have a chance to get an 001 with the MEMS i would save the $400. Diashield is great but not $400 great. The new lume is nice but the old lume was no slouch. MEMS is great for long terms serviceability.

If your only option is a non-MEMS 001 then save up for the 017.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sorry i must have missed an earlier post. $400 over what? Over the 001?
> 
> But i will say that the mm300 is an amazing watch and i wish i still had both of mine. It just wasnt comfortable for me which is why i dont have one anymore.
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't clear. I'm contemplating getting a the sbdx017 and selling my 001. The difference in valuation for a used 017 seems to be $1650 while the 001 is at $1300 I think.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

My 017 on OEM bracelet under the cuff. 
The diver extension adjusts so easily that the watch is always balanced and comfortable for me. 
I've set the bracelet to be close fitting. 
I extend it as and when it feels right to do so. 
Great design 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hi, all- I recently put a huge scratch on the crystal of my 4 month old SBDX017 MM300. Can a deep scratch be repaired or should I replace the crystal? I'm not sure I'd trust my local AD to do it, so where should I send it? Am I worrying needlessly about my AD? Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

YoureTerrific said:


> On a Colareb Venezia


Great photo.

That Colareb family from Italy sure make some nice straps, pricey but nice indeed.

Cheers.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

dan86 said:


> That's solid advice. I've seen that over time too. I agree it would be foolish to flip this only to try and buy it again in 18 months. Long term, I'm interested in the 017 though. Do you think it's worth spending $400 to get the 017?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Since you have a MEMS 001, I wouldn't really bother going for the 017. That being said, I sold my 017 when grail chasing also (got a Grand Seiko) but knew I'd come back around to the MM300 if I ever had a chance to get a limited edition (got the SLA015), so now it's a real keeper.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Happy Halloween!









Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Lovely!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Starting the month off with my favorite.


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Do they still hand apply the lum for the new SBDX017? I keep on looking at my and I think it is not.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Not_Really said:


> Do they still hand apply the lum for the new SBDX017? I keep on looking at my and I think it is not.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


My lume is a little uneven and lumpy (though you have to look close to see it). So either it's hand-applied or they need to fix their machine.


----------



## AV007 (May 5, 2013)




----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

YoureTerrific said:


> My lume is a little uneven and lumpy (though you have to look close to see it). So either it's hand-applied or they need to fix their machine.


Hmm, mine is smooth









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Not_Really said:


> Hmm, mine is smooth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check out the lume at 11. A little lumpy. In the dark it's all the same.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

what a shame that this watch is not factory calibrated. very disappointing.
I see many people who have this watch that has the same accuracy of a SKX that costs 10 times less.


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> what a shame that this watch is not factory calibrated. very disappointing.
> I see many people who have this watch that has the same accuracy of a SKX that costs 10 times less.


True, why buy a Lexus when you can buy a Toyota.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Not_Really said:


> True, why buy a Lexus when you can buy a Toyota.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


but Lexus hasn't the same performance of a cheap Toyota.


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> but Lexus hasn't the same performance of a cheap Toyota.


Lexus ES350 and the Toyota Camry is same car with the same engine.
Lexus GX460 and the Toyota 4runner is the same car which the Lexus has a V8 and the 4runner is using a V6.

Bottom line, the mm300 movement is the better one. In the long run it will out preform the other.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Not_Really said:


> Lexus ES350 and the Toyota Camry is same car with the same engine.
> Lexus GX460 and the Toyota 4runner is the same car which the Lexus has a V8 and the 4runner is using a V6.
> 
> Bottom line, the mm300 movement is the better one. In the long run it will out preform the other.
> ...


no reason to talk to fanboys


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> no reason to talk to fanboys


Ok ok ok

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> no reason to talk to fanboys


Okay okay okay

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back to the bracelet for Friday.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

YoureTerrific said:


> Check out the lume at 11. A little lumpy. In the dark it's all the same.


I prefer lumpy


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Great shot.

Is this the 001 or the 017? I have the 017 and its bracelet is flatter, meaning that the center links are flat with the side links.



59yukon01 said:


> Back to the bracelet for Friday.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

YoureTerrific said:


> Great shot.
> 
> Is this the 001 or the 017? I have the 017 and its bracelet is flatter, meaning that the center links are flat with the side links.


Thanks and it's the 001.


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

I thought I would add a group shot before one of the Swiss items goes out the door. The MM has no problem living in this company at all.


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

electorn said:


> I thought I would add a group shot before one of the Swiss items goes out the door. The MM has no problem living in this company at all.
> 
> View attachment 12629779


Lovely collection!?

What bracelet have you got on the mm300-Is the sla17 one?


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks, that is the Strapcode Oyster, its actually much better in real life than the photos suggest.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

I want to get a new rubber strap, any recommendations?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## safd (Nov 6, 2017)

While I am new, I have to go for the easy Isofrane. I just got my mm300 from Seiya and ordered a blue iso while it was inbound. Fits great and is super comfortable.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Isofrane is a good call. If you want to try the style, the Borealis one is nearly as good at a fraction of the price: Borealis Rubber Strap 22mm Black - Best Offer in Market - Watch Straps - Store - Borealis Watch Company

Or what about the Crafter Blue? 
https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-marinemaster-300m-strap-cb03


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Crafterblue look cool, but how's the quality.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The Crafter Blue rubber is an excellent match for the MM, and the quality is great imo.


----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Do anyone have a yellow and orange one. I am also thinking about White

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

YoureTerrific said:


>


Awesome shot! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice collection!! Love the SBCM023 hanging out in the back!



electorn said:


> View attachment 12629779


IG: th3measure


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Thank you, I was fortunate to have a few pounds to try a few options. The Seiko gang will be staying, I need to decide which of the Swiss pair goes; I am leaning toward keeping the SD4K.

For me the Seikos, when you take cost into account, are an equal to the Swiss pieces. The SBCM is a little gem and is worn regularly, the SLA gets a fair bit of wrist time to!



TheMeasure said:


> Nice collection!! Love the SBCM023 hanging out in the back!
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

Looking for a sturdy leather strap to put this on. I think a dark brown with contrast stitching. Any suggestions?

And yes, I know its a heresy to put a diver on leather  

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

dan86 said:


> Looking for a sturdy leather strap to put this on... Any suggestions?


I'd probably go for something like this..it looks damn good on the MM!



YoureTerrific said:


> On a Colareb Venezia


IG: th3measure


----------



## Justpete (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

dan86 said:


> Looking for a sturdy leather strap to put this on. I think a dark brown with contrast stitching. Any suggestions?
> 
> And yes, I know its a heresy to put a diver on leather


I have mine on leather at the moment. Not contrast stitching but it's dark brown and sturdy so may give some idea/inspiration...





































A few more in this Google Gallery: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Wp2K0tcopVwuJMVM2


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

YoureTerrific said:


> On a Colareb Venezia


'orrible.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I hate the bracelet on my MM300........from the nasty, bulky clasp all the way to the strange ratcheting system that makes it look like the bracelet has broken and the awful pin and collar links....

and yet.....

i keep putting it back on!

and to this day, it is my favourite combo....

hmmmmmm


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

ChristopherChia said:


>


You've overdone yourself this time Chris, BTW, what's the brand of that pin/bracelet pusher tool?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

babola said:


> You've overdone yourself this time Chris, BTW, what's the brand of that pin/bracelet pusher tool?


Thanks bro. 
The tool came free with the Orient OS300.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Just a few more days to be able to join this thread


----------



## Dunkeljoanito (Feb 27, 2015)

That spring bar tool is great! Can you share the reference please? 


ChristopherChia said:


>


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

electorn said:


> For me the Seikos, when you take cost into account, are an equal to the Swiss pieces. The SBCM is a little gem and is worn regularly, the SLA gets a fair bit of wrist time to!


For me, Seikos, from the Sumo on up (primarily because I haven't owned anything below a Sumo) need not take a back seat to anything coming out of Switzerland. Seikos are just fantastic watches that, really, only Seikoholics truly appreciate. Good or bad, those who don't know simply do not know.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> In terms of heritage, looks, desirability, quality, finishing, capability, and design.....it is unmatched for the price.


Truer words have never been written. Though I don't have mine anymore, I have never worn a finer watch. I owned a $3800 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph that was a nice watch but it couldn't go toe to toe with my $1800 MM300. I can't say that the TAG was or is as iconic as the MM300. Some day...


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe it is time we old-timers get back into the MM300 saddle !













valuewatchguy said:


> I'm sorry i must have missed an earlier post. $400 over what? Over the 001?
> 
> But i will say that the mm300 is an amazing watch and i wish i still had both of mine. It just wasnt comfortable for me which is why i dont have one anymore.
> 
> ...





rosborn said:


> Truer words have never been written. Though I don't have mine anymore, I have never worn a finer watch. I owned a $3800 Tag Heuer Aquaracer Chronograph that was a nice watch but it couldn't go toe to toe with my $1800 MM300. I can't say that the TAG was or is as iconic as the MM300. Some day...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

goyoneuff said:


> Maybe it is time we old-timers get back into the MM300 saddle !


Ooh! What a cool bracelet, can you tell a bit about it?


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

rosborn said:


> For me, Seikos, from the Sumo on up (primarily because I haven't owned anything below a Sumo) need not take a back seat to anything coming out of Switzerland. Seikos are just fantastic watches that, really, only Seikoholics truly appreciate. Good or bad, those who don't know simply do not know.


Well said!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

When you've forgotten the price, you are simply left with a classic watch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

goyoneuff said:


> Maybe it is time we old-timers get back into the MM300 saddle !


That is my plan exactly. I was going to purchase a Sumo to hold me over but a recent acquisition, a Ginault Ocean Rover, is doing that for me. The Ocean Rover has also changed my whole perspective on watch size. It is a 40MM watch. Previously, I was of the opinion that my ideal size was 43/44MM but now that looks huge on my wrist. You might say, "But the MM300 is a 44MM watch. If you've discovered 40MM is your ideal size why would you want one?" Well, for me the MM300 wears smaller than its size. For me, it wears much more like a 42MM watch. I can do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Wear with NATO strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I've sold off my aquis and am trying to off load my samurai, going to put the money aside and hopefully get an MM300 in several months and make if my primary watch with the 007 as backup. 


Pumped 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Still a favourite ...,


----------



## asortiz (Sep 14, 2010)

rajnikhil said:


> Received it today from Chino Watch. It came in super fast, placed the order on Thursday night and got the watch on Monday morning!!! I would definitely buy from Chino again.
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


Nice pics. Wear it in good health. Looking to buy one in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

I sold the exact same watches for a MM300 and have not regretted it! Stay strong the MM300 won't disappoint.


----------



## TRUE LIBERTY (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

It's here!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

First time with the ISO since picking up a Crafter Blue two summers ago, forgot how comfortable the black Isofrane is, maybe more comfortable than the fitted and tapered C B (?).


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Silent (Oct 19, 2017)

This is such a cool watch. It’s proportions are all kinds of wrong for my wrist, but it’s gorgeous. 

I come back to it every couple of months, almost pull the trigger, find some reason not to, and repeat the process.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Silent said:


> This is such a cool watch. It's proportions are all kinds of wrong for my wrist, but it's gorgeous.
> 
> I come back to it every couple of months, almost pull the trigger, find some reason not to, and repeat the process.


I do the same.

My skinny wrists would struggle with the size of this one, but I enjoy seeing photos of it on more suitable owners.


----------



## Dino7 (Jun 16, 2012)

Love my MM300 ....


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

impalass said:


> First time with the ISO since picking up a Crafter Blue two summers ago, forgot how comfortable the black Isofrane is, maybe more comfortable than the fitted and tapered C B (?).
> 
> View attachment 12665405


Threw on the Crafter Blue and it slightly edges out the Isofrane in the comfort factor imho, your mileage may vary.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice??


----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

I really thinkthis is a beautifull watch.









And yes, the lume is amazing


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Superfluous thinking out loud here, but even after owning my own personal grail (SBGA031), an SBGX117 as my "beater", and pretty much all within the modern Seiko diver range under my belt, the MM300 remains the one I haven't yet purchased. Even if I distract myself with a different watch though, as I always have, it always creeps back up on me, and I legitimately can't get this thing out of my head. I lie to myself that "it's too tall", "it's too heavy", "it'll never work on my small wrist"; But at the end of the day, I know it's a scratch that must be itched, and a huge loss wouldn't be taken if I end up not liking it and decide to flip it. I'm trying to convince myself to wait until at least Basel 2018 to see the smaller Hi-Beat GS diver; But even then, I know that'd be too expensive for me to want to wear hard (or afford LOL), and the MM300 is just within reach, waiting for me....


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Superfluous thinking out loud here, but even after owning my own personal grail (SBGA031), an SBGX117 as my "beater", and pretty much all within the modern Seiko diver range under my belt, the MM300 remains the one I haven't yet purchased. Even if I distract myself with a different watch though, as I always have, it always creeps back up on me, and I legitimately can't get this thing out of my head. I lie to myself that "it's too tall", "it's too heavy", "it'll never work on my small wrist"; But at the end of the day, I know it's a scratch that must be itched, and a huge loss wouldn't be taken if I end up not liking it and decide to flip it. I'm trying to convince myself to wait until at least Basel 2018 to see the smaller Hi-Beat GS diver; But even then, I know that'd be too expensive for me to want to wear hard (or afford LOL), and the MM300 is just within reach, waiting for me....


There would be a smaller Hi-Beat GS diver next year?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^That's the best guess given recent clues: GS confirmed a smaller diver in Q&A, and with the upcoming anniversary of the 6159-7000/7001 next year it only makes sense...But who's to say if it'll be a standard production model, or a one off type LE release. 

This also makes me wonder (and not sure why I just thought of this), if there'll be a LE MM300 since it's the inherent "successor" of the 6159? Or even further still, if they'll update the model even with the recent updates with the SBDX017? Would love a shorter MM300 with the same design cues, or maybe even "just" a Titanium MM300....Throwing this all out there in case Seiko needs ideas LOL


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> ^That's the best guess given recent clues: GS confirmed a smaller diver in Q&A, and with the upcoming anniversary of the 6159-7000/7001 next year it only makes sense...But who's to say if it'll be a standard production model, or a one off type LE release.
> 
> This also makes me wonder (and not sure why I just thought of this), if there'll be a LE MM300 since it's the inherent "successor" of the 6159? Or even further still, if they'll update the model even with the recent updates with the SBDX017? Would love a shorter MM300 with the same design cues, or maybe even "just" a Titanium MM300....Throwing this all out there in case Seiko needs ideas LOL


They already have a blueprint for a Ti MM300

SbDX009

Just need to move the crown...









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning shots!! 



joins said:


> View attachment 12672951
> 
> View attachment 12672959


IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> They already have a blueprint for a Ti MM300
> 
> SbDX009
> 
> ...


I like this. Kinda looks like a Shogun, Sumo, & MM300 had a 3-way.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> They already have a blueprint for a Ti MM300
> 
> SbDX009
> 
> ...


SBDX007 actually. But no, its not all that similar. Lugs curve more and it wears slightly more balanced as a result.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hello! Recently I realized that sbdx017 has two types of bracelet One with big solid one- piece links and another with different type of links. Could someone explain what is going on? I attached 2 photos showing what I mean.
Best regards.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Very interested to know what's the info people have on the above post and where to find this solid links bracelet... that would add more weight to the watch on bracelet and I would for one, welcome that

Meanwhile










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello MM300 owners,

I'm looking for help with two things:

1. M300 wrist-shots on a sub-7" wrist - Mine is around 6.7" 
2. Quick comparison of the SBDX017 & SBDX001 - My limited research is not telling me much and I'm feeling lazy today (need to cook)

Thanks!


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

MM300 on a 6.25inch wrist

There you go mate










Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Thank you!



asrar.merchant said:


> MM300 on a 6.25inch wrist
> 
> There you go mate
> 
> ...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

fluence4 said:


> Hello! Recently I realized that sbdx017 has two types of bracelet One with big solid one- piece links and another with different type of links. Could someone explain what is going on? I attached 2 photos showing what I mean.
> Best regards.


 Seiko have changed their internal structure around the second half of 2016


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

burns78 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello! Recently I realized that sbdx017 has two types of bracelet One with big solid one- piece links and another with different type of links. Could someone explain what is going on? I attached 2 photos showing what I mean.
> ...


Huge thanks! Could you tell me which one they are using currently?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

fluence4 said:


> Huge thanks! Could you tell me which one they are using currently?


first render - this is the older type of bracelet
The second real photo shows a new bracelet

Do not ask me what the designer of this bracelet meant by changing its construction,
externally are identical...


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

burns78 said:


> fluence4 said:
> 
> 
> > Huge thanks! Could you tell me which one they are using currently?
> ...


Thank you again! It's all clear for me now. Maybe this is a step up in the design because it's a true 5-segment link bracelet not a "faux five links" one. They look pretty much the same though.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

wow


59yukon01 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Yard/roof work today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Thought I'd bust the MM out for a few days.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

The sbdx001 is easily one of my favorite watches from my collection. I have it on a luxurious leather strap and love it dearly!!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Excellent picture!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

ChristopherChia said:


>


Projects strong and brute.

Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

On a Barton canvas strap


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

IG: @Ptolomeo74


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

give me a follow @chriscentro , lol


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Has anyone tried the SBDC053 rubber on the MM300? Sounds like a dream combo to me if I had a MM300


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

aahyuup said:


> Excellent picture!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk





RedRonin27 said:


> Projects strong and brute.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A800I using Tapatalk


Thanks guys!


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Has anyone tried the SBDC053 rubber on the MM300? Sounds like a dream combo to me if I had a MM300


If it's the usual length, then it's too long for 6.5 inch wrists, urgh!


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

YoureTerrific said:


> On a Barton canvas strap


Does the canvas strap have the quick release spring bars? Most the ones I see do and aren't those to small for fat spring bar holes?


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Does the canvas strap have the quick release spring bars? Most the ones I see do and aren't those to small for fat spring bar holes?


It mostly works. Sorta.


----------



## Redbaronace (Jun 13, 2017)

YoureTerrific said:


> On a Barton canvas strap
> View attachment 12705539


You have some outstanding photos of watches. and good taste too.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Redbaronace said:


> You have some outstanding photos of watches. and good taste too.


Yep, love that canvas strap too, great set up.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I am receiving a SBDC053 and will try the rubber on my MM300 and see how it works... 

But I am afraid as Chris mentioned it might be too big for me 6.25inch wrist.. sad man..

I am looking for a Seiko 20mm silicone strap. The one that comes with the limited edition turtles. It’s a lovely strap that. 


Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## ChristopherChia (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

NATO today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Spencer70 said:


> NATO today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My tiny waist and NATO won't agree with each other

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

A close up


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A perfect 10 day, chriscentro is back, lol


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Today use


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried to remove scratches from the bracelet? Any luck?


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Wall + Slip ... Big bezel scratch!!
Upset but happy as it is becoming part of me, didn't get the watch to be a safe queen!!

Tough Love!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Inkahalo said:


> Wall + Slip ... Big bezel scratch!!
> Upset but happy as it is becoming part of me, didn't get the watch to be a safe queen!!
> 
> Tough Love!!
> ...


Gotta get that first scratch!


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Not_Really (Jul 12, 2017)

Crafter Blue, would love to get white or grey.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Good to see you got your old name back! As always, your photos are spectacular.



chriscentro said:


> A perfect 10 day, chriscentro is back, lol


IG: th3measure


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Good to see you got your old name back! As always, your photos are spectacular.
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks bro, I enjoy your photos as well.
Just shot this "self-portrait".


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice lumed wristshot!



chriscentro said:


> Thanks bro, I enjoy your photos as well.
> Just shot this "self-portrait".


IG: th3measure


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## yoshiakik27 (Aug 21, 2017)

I still adore this piece...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> IG: th3measure


The stuff dreams are made up of..

What a pic. Stand up and take the applause mate.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

asrar.merchant said:


> The stuff dreams are made up of..
> What a pic. Stand up and take the applause mate.


My friend, thank you for such kind words, much appreciated. 

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

MM in some lizard camo.










IG: th3measure


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Nice lumed wristshot!
> 
> IG: th3measure


How do you keep the noise so under control? Amazing

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

Received it this week. Still in love 









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Seiko Red Marinemaster 









(Photo edited with red text)

IG: th3measure


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

New owner reporting.


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Dude... You and your PS skillzzz !

Got me a hear attack when saw the pic in the Tapatrap photo roll...!!

Looks nice !!

?


TheMeasure said:


> Seiko Red Marinemaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

You're too kind brother, I'm glad you like it... thank you! 

It does have me thinking if a skilled watchmaker/modder could repaint the text though. 



goyoneuff said:


> Dude... You and your PS skillzzz !
> 
> Got me a hear attack when saw the pic in the Tapatrap photo roll...!!
> 
> ...


IG: th3measure


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

I am sure they will !

Ken and Jack come to mind. It would look great to see the Master with a hint of red !

Cherrios !


TheMeasure said:


> You're too kind brother, I'm glad you like it... thank you!
> 
> It does have me thinking if a skilled watchmaker/modder could repaint the text though.
> 
> IG: th3measure


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

I love it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Lume!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Cleef said:


> I love it!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

With all the divers I have, MM300 still has its charm! The warmth, the depth, and the flat but comfy case!


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crowny (Feb 9, 2017)

i just loooove mine.

what an awesome watch it is...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On my new Alphashark Black from Blushark.


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a nice brown leather strap....


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

On a Toshi Strap


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Happy Holidays All










IG: th3measure


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Merry Christmas from Singapore


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Good morning and happy holidays F21. Santa left me something special under the tree.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The MM300...simply perfect.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

mannal said:


> Good morning and happy holidays F21. Santa left me something special under the tree.
> 
> View attachment 12755979


Congrats! That's a great gift.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Alphashark Slim - Forest Green from Blushark...









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Lately it has been on the factory rubber strap. Not the most comfortable, but I think it looks the best.
Might send it in to Seiko soon since it has been running on the slow side. I think an "overhaul" by Seiko for this watch will be 18,000yen (around $160).


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## SN13 (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## mybaby02 (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## mybaby02 (Sep 22, 2013)

Last working day of the year????


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Great shot! But damn, I can't imagine this watch without the "MARINEMASTER" text as we see in the SLA019 LE "Hulk"...Hopefully it's only on the LE and not a new dial redesign!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice sho


MDT IT said:


>


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Great shot! But damn, I can't imagine this watch without the "MARINEMASTER" text as we see in the SLA019 LE "Hulk"...Hopefully it's only on the LE and not a new dial redesign!


I'm really excited about the SLA019. How much do you reckon the SLA019 would sell for?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> I'm really excited about the SLA019. How much do you reckon the SLA019 would sell for?


SLA019 = arm + leg + (maybe) first born child


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

Enviado desde mi SM-G950F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

This makes me love and treasure my sbdx017 MM300 even more.









You have to wonder sometimes about Seiko's LE decisions...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

montage MMaster surf girl by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

babola said:


> This makes me love and treasure my sbdx017 MM300 even more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always reserve judgement until teal life photos surface. As bad as you think their LE's are.. .their pre release photos set the standard for being awful

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

2018 will be the year I finally get an MM300 as I was waiting to see what they'd do for the 6159 anniversary and while I love the SLA reissue and SPB's, personally the green doesn't do it for me and this is the first time I've minded the prospex logo (especially if they delete the MARINE MASTER). SBDX017 here I come! But really, would've LOVED a titanium MM300


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

5661nicholas said:


> I always reserve judgement until teal life photos surface. As bad as you think their LE's are.. .their pre release photos set the standard for being awful
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No, I don't think their LE's are bad. Reason behind my post went a little deeper than that.
Here I questioned the logic behind some of the Seiko LE models.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I can’t belive they have opted to drop the Marinemaster in favour of the X that’s a massive deal breaker for me and even more reason to snap up an original MM300


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Happy New Year to all.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice pic


59yukon01 said:


> Happy New Year to all.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

champ13 said:


> nice pic


Thanks!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Alphashark Slim Ocean Blue.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

One more...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Lovely pictures I should be able to add to this thread by Tuesday


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Flecto









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Alphashark Black.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

my new (to me) MM300. I loved my previous SKX, Sumo, and Sammy. But now I see the light. WOW

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

Have a good Monday


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

The MM300 has ruined me for other watches. 
It isn't perfect, and I often find myself thinking about something smaller, thinner, lighter, as my every day watch. But nothing, literally nothing I have found, comes close to the quality, movement, finishing, amazing case work, face details, beauty, construction, HANDS, personality, significance, etc. Not to mention PRICE. It's unbeatable for what it is. 
What it is may not be perfect, but damn, it sets a really high bar.
I'm pretty much stuck waiting for a titanium cased high beat GMT 40mm Seiko diver (that says SEIKO, not GS), with a 4 O'clock crown, and ceramic bezel. When that comes into existence, my MM300 may no longer reign supreme. Until then, I just can't figure out what would be a better choice.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Haveston M1936 nato strap


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

And on Haveston Invasion Nato.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Nice colour but it looks very tight on the wrist. I found the same when trying to 'anchor' down the MM I had to stop it moving. Had to move it on because of this.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Stormy Guam afternoon.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

DonJ53 said:


> Nice colour but it looks very tight on the wrist. I found the same when trying to 'anchor' down the MM I had to stop it moving. Had to move it on because of this.


I have worn them tight in these pictures as I just received them in the mail and was checking which strap hole will be more comfortable.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Does anyone know, or have the ability to check, the weight of the MM300 head only, without bracelet?


----------



## dan86 (Jul 12, 2017)

My vacation watch - on BC rubber strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

il Pirati said:


> The MM300 has ruined me for other watches.
> It isn't perfect, and I often find myself thinking about something smaller, thinner, lighter, as my every day watch. But nothing, literally nothing I have found, comes close to the quality, movement, finishing, amazing case work, face details, beauty, construction, HANDS, personality, significance, etc. Not to mention PRICE. It's unbeatable for what it is.
> What it is may not be perfect, but damn, it sets a really high bar.
> I'm pretty much stuck waiting for a titanium cased high beat GMT 40mm Seiko diver (that says SEIKO, not GS), with a 4 O'clock crown, and ceramic bezel. When that comes into existence, my MM300 may no longer reign supreme. Until then, I just can't figure out what would be a better choice.


Agree .... the MM300 is the most magnificent "imperfect watch" that I owned, I had to step up to double the price to get something I wanted to wear more and I still look back lustfully at the mm300.

Now a 40mm GS diver auto or highbeat.... that may be special indeed.










This is my mm300 replacement.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

biscuit141 said:


> Does anyone know, or have the ability to check, the weight of the MM300 head only, without bracelet?


I measured this a while back but can't find the pic. This is from my Instagram.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

matthew P said:


> Agree .... the MM300 is the most magnificent "imperfect watch" that I owned, I had to step up to double the price to get something I wanted to wear more and I still look back lustfully at the mm300.
> 
> Now a 40mm GS diver auto or highbeat.... that may be special indeed.
> 
> ...


For some reason nobody really wants to challenge Rolex at the 40mm diver category. I just sold my 114060 but am replacing it with a GMT2, which is nearly the same case, I think 40mm is the perfect size.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

After looking at this thread for years I’m now in a position to contribute. My sbdx001 which arrived two days ago and is running st +2.5secs per day. 

Unfortunately I was sold a model with a dodgy bezel in that the top half from 10-2 is lose and not sitting tight. I’ll have to do more research to see how the bezel is attached and what possibly is broke that needs replaced


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Raydius said:


> For some reason nobody really wants to challenge Rolex at the 40mm diver category. I just sold my 114060 but am replacing it with a GMT2, which is nearly the same case, I think 40mm is the perfect size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Agree..... if my GS diver was 40mm it would be perfect IMO


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Just got myself a uncle Seiko tropic Strap I think I've found my perfect rubber match


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

double post


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Just got myself a uncle Seiko tropic Strap I think I've found my perfect rubber match
> View attachment 12810097


That looks great! Just wondering if it can be used with Seikos fat spring bars, and whether the strap feels thin relative to the MM300's thick lugs? Thanks


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

aalin13 said:


> That looks great! Just wondering if it can be used with Seikos fat spring bars, and whether the strap feels thin relative to the MM300's thick lugs? Thanks


Yes it's designed for the seiko fat bars , it's thin compared to Isofrane and the like but not major thin I like the thickness of it just fine

nice review here on them 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/uncle-seiko-tropic-rubber-straps-review-4567389.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Yes it's designed for the seiko fat bars , it's thin compared to Isofrane and the like but not major thin I like the thickness of it just fine
> 
> nice review here on them
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/uncle-seiko-tropic-rubber-straps-review-4567389.html


Thicker at the lugs.... then at the buckle

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Thicker at the lugs.... then at the buckle
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


correct exactly that


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

You have me convinced, just bought the tropic and waffle from Uncle Seiko for my MM300. Now the wait for it to travel to the land down under.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

On an Uncle Seiko tropic

MM300 on US Tropic by Ross Gill, on Flickr

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I loved the look of the tropic strap on my mm300 but found it just a tad thin looking for the watch. it looks right at home on my 051. 

I have a toxic nato iso style for the mm300. the more "complete" thick look of it feels better to me.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

beautiful shot


Arco10 said:


> On an Uncle Seiko tropic
> 
> MM300 on US Tropic by Ross Gill, on Flickr
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FatSameie (Mar 1, 2015)

Thought it was about time for a follow up to the ridiculously long first post after getting my beloved mm300 a few months ago. Can’t remember when but it doesn’t matter, prepare for another long winded mm300 love in. 

Bracelet and strap
its been about 5months or so and I love the watch every bit as much as when I bought it. The steel bracelet initially didn’t float my boat, it felt too heavy and I immediately went on to a new Seiko silicon strap that’s 22mm but squeezed on easily enough. Not long after I tried a leather horween and a brown leather nato and all looked great but at some point I tried the bracelet again and it has stayed on that since. It doesn’t feel as heavy and clunky now, it’s like I just got used to it after a day and now it feels solid and with great wrist presence. Only strap I haven’t used is the waffle as don’t like the buckle and the samurai rubber looks great when I want to go in the water anyway. 

Hardlex and bezel
No scratches to the hardlex(who knew 🙄) but a few on the bezel- I have hit it quite a few times and worn it pretty much every day for 5months. They don’t show up unless you look very very closely and even then they’re hardly noticeable (but I am ocd about things... so I do notice)- but the nature of the watch is so tooly and masculine that it doesn’t bother me like it would with a dressier watch. My reverso scratches used to bug me but this is meant to be worn and it still looks like it was polished by the gods anyway. 

Accuracy
The accuracy is pretty amazing at +0.5s per day. It seems slightly faster when I wear it less. But only at +5/6s per week on its worst week. I haven’t worked out if it’s different when I leave it in different positions at night as... well life is too short!

Lume
the lume is still nuclear, it lasts crazy long and I shine a UV torch on it before bed and it lasts through the night. Went to the cinema and felt proud that I was annoying people with my watch glare. I’m not very nice what can I say. 😁 (if anyone wants to know, I saw 3 billboards outside ebbing missouri. It was awesome)

Attention/appearance
other people who like Seiko have commented on it a bit but otherwise it has got less attention than my Sarb035 does or my blumo did on the Crafter blue rubber- I got crazy comments on that from people thinking it was some expensive watch?!. Surprised this doesn’t get much but I have never gazed at a watch as much as I do this mm300. I find myself folding my arms a lot and drifting off when people talk as they don’t interest me as much as my watch. Other than my 2 year old my watch is far more interesting than anyone I know. I love this watch. I can stare at it and watch the second hand sweep round, the light catching the hands and the lume and bezel which both have the ability to change colour depending on the light. 

Resale/flipability factor
surprisingly as much as I love it I have considered selling it a couple times(thinking that I probably would buy it back later if I did). I now think I got one with great accuracy and I like that it’s gradually getting worn in by me, it suits being worn and the scratches it will inevitably get add character. I could get back what I paid for it if I did sell but...

Final thoughts
I have now now decided it will probably stay with me for life as I love it more than my fiancée (its better looking and more reliable and it doesn’t get all weird once a month). In fact I’m going to actually sell a few more watches and just have this marinemaster, a steel Seiko lord marvel and gold vintage omega as my dress watches and will either keep the Sarb035 or get a Gs spring drive/hibeat as a smart casual

Should you buy?
if you are on the fence then as has been said by many before: if you like Seiko you will love this. If you haven’t had a Seiko diver before- try a sumo or monster or turtle and see if you like that. If you do you will love a marinemaster. I started off with Rolex and omega then Panerai, oris, corum, jlc and Jeanrichard before discovering Seiko with a monster for a beater. I ended up with a Blumo and suddenly felt like the years of spending thousands were a bit silly and Seiko actually was where I was happiest. Rolex has outpriced me sadly and Tudor would always remind me of that fact... but Seiko is just different and I am now after a Gs and consider myself a Seiko fan boy. (But I’m not one of those who gets ultra defensive of anyone who doesn’t like Seiko or Grand Seiko.)

Last comment
I love my sbdx017. 

Ps
Sorry for the long post again but my fiancée has banned me from talking about my watch and you guys are the only ones who might indulge me haha


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

champ13 said:


> beautiful shot


Thanks very much ... pretty tough take take a bad one with this as a subject !!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Still don't get the complaints of this being too heavy of a watch. I find it very comfortable on my wrist and wouldn't change a thing about it.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

59yukon01;45038227Still don't get the complaints of this being too heavy of a watch. I find it very comfortable on my wrist and wouldn't change a thing about it. said:


> Agree 100% !!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I think the mm300 is going to be my next watch. Although I haven’t seen any used in the 1500 to 1600 dollar range lately. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

MrLinde said:


> I think the mm300 is going to be my next watch. Although I haven't seen any used in the 1500 to 1600 dollar range lately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Currently one mint one on WatchRecon for 1500 usd and another two have only recently sold for 1600 usd that's just sbdx017 there is usually the odd 001 floating about too. In your price range there is always ones for sale.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

With Dagaz Triple-D, MM300 is back to rotation!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

New to me but coming up on 3 years old! It’s in great condition and very comfortable for quite a heavy watch.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Still don't get the complaints of this being too heavy of a watch. I find it very comfortable on my wrist and wouldn't change a thing about it.


I think on the bracelet, rubber, or thick leather, it wears fine, on a nato it can feel a little sloppy or top heavy. Maybe it's because I have a perfect fit with the bracelet, but the criticism around it always seemed a bit excessive to me.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Purely anecdotal observation is this

I would say 70 to 80% of former mm300 owners would have a negative view of the weight of the watch. But only about 20 or 30% of current owners would feel the same and if they did there's enough positives to far outweigh that one negative. Which is why they haven't sold it.

I owned an 001 and 012 and both were sold because of the long-term comfort on the bracelet. 12 to 16 hours a day in Texas heat amd humidity will really tell you if the watch is comfortable. I now have an SLA017 
But still longingly check this thread regularly. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> I think on the bracelet, rubber, or thick leather, it wears fine, on a nato it can feel a little sloppy or top heavy. Maybe it's because I have a perfect fit with the bracelet, but the criticism around it always seemed a bit excessive to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I got a great fit with the bracelet also. I've got several ToxicNato's that it wears well on also (no flop), but does depends on how the holes are located to fit my wrist.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> I got a great fit with the bracelet also. I've got several ToxicNato's that it wears well on also (no flop), but does depends on how the holes are located to fit my wrist.


I think that's where I struggle, regular toxics I struggle with the hole placement....a tweener I guess. However on the ShizNit strap I have, and Havestons, it's a non issue. I'm waiting on one more part and have a mod lined up for mine I'm pretty excited for.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Trimmed off the tail of the Triple-D and I am in love! 

If you are into the waffle/diamond look if the stock rubber, do look at Dagaz. It's really soft.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

mtb2104 said:


> Trimmed off the tail of the Triple-D and I am in love!
> 
> If you are into the waffle/diamond look if the stock rubber, do look at Dagaz. It's really soft.


I have the exact same setup, certainly a step above the Seiko strap in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

Finally got one. In love! Blumo will be for sale, I want another blue diver and I'm between blue turtle and blue 62MAS homage (SBDC053) , maybe with different hands ( I have a Monster and can't stomach the arrow hour hand on a more classy watch). I'm just done with the Sumo bezel and bracelet and case after a few years of heavy wear. Time for some more throwback seiko love!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

mtb2104 said:


> Trimmed off the tail of the Triple-D and I am in love!
> If you are into the waffle/diamond look if the stock rubber, do look at Dagaz. It's really soft.


I have been eyeing the Dagaz for awhile, for $20 it seems like a deal. And you say it's better than the stock MM300 rubber as well?



turtl631 said:


> Finally got one. In love! Blumo will be for sale, I want another blue diver and I'm between blue turtle and blue 62MAS homage (SBDC053) , maybe with different hands ( I have a Monster and can't stomach the arrow hour hand on a more classy watch). I'm just done with the Sumo bezel and bracelet and case after a few years of heavy wear. Time for some more throwback seiko love!


Congrats man! So far, the blue turtle is the only blue diver I have held on to, all the rest I have sold off or flipped for black. I think it you have a MM, a cheaper turtle would be a nice complement Watch, not terrible expensive by comparison versus the $700 SBDC053. 
i currently own the black sumo which is my favorite in the collection, (as I save for a MM) can I ask what you meant by being done with the Sumo bezel, bracelet and case after a few years of heavy wear? Is it beat up, or are you just ready for a new look?


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Congrats man! So far, the blue turtle is the only blue diver I have held on to, all the rest I have sold off or flipped for black. I think it you have a MM, a cheaper turtle would be a nice complement Watch, not terrible expensive by comparison versus the $700 SBDC053.
> i currently own the black sumo which is my favorite in the collection, (as I save for a MM) can I ask what you meant by being done with the Sumo bezel, bracelet and case after a few years of heavy wear? Is it beat up, or are you just ready for a new look?


Not beat up. The font on the bezel has always bothered me a bit due to its cartoony character. The bracelet is nothing special and I really like divers on bracelets so that's too bad. And finally the case...I enjoy it's unique shrouded design but also at times would just prefer something more traditional. Just being picky.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

Oem seiko rubber looks better with beautiful sheen , dagaz's looks dull. Dagaz more pliable ( but not much ) because i believe it has more rubber and seiko has some plastics on it. The good things with dagaz rubber strap is that you can cut the tail with no regret. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> I have been eyeing the Dagaz for awhile, for $20 it seems like a deal. And you say it's better than the stock MM300 rubber as well?


Well, for one it is way softer than stock. The edges are not as refined as the stock, and it does not have that shine either, but overall comfort is a huge improvement. And that is a better strap for me.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

love it


mtb2104 said:


> Trimmed off the tail of the Triple-D and I am in love!
> 
> If you are into the waffle/diamond look if the stock rubber, do look at Dagaz. It's really soft.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I love my MM300. I don’t know why I bothered with skx and sumos prior I should of just went straight for the MM but in saying that both my sumos gave me great enjoyment, unfortunately I cannot say the same for the SKX


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> I love my MM300. I don't know why I bothered with skx and sumos prior I should of just went straight for the MM but in saying that both my sumos gave me great enjoyment, unfortunately I cannot say the same for the SKX


I wore a SKX as my main daily for 10 years and rotated in an Orange Monster and White Samurai. Then I decided I wanted a new watch and fell back down this rabbit hole. The White Samurai was sold to find some new purchases, one of them being a black sumo. I love the quality feel of that watch and I know the MM would be another improvement. The SKX doesn't get any wrist time anymore and I should sell it but so far it remain out of nostalgia. Now I have the Sumo, a blue turtle, a black and orange monster as my Seiko divers. Not sure what I should sell to make way for the MM as I still enjoy wearing them. I assume once a MM arrived the Sumo would get little wrist time. But I would like to keep a cheaper diver for the times I done want to wear an $1,800 Watch. Here's the current collection, plus a black Gen 1 Monster.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > I love my MM300. I don't know why I bothered with skx and sumos prior I should of just went straight for the MM but in saying that both my sumos gave me great enjoyment, unfortunately I cannot say the same for the SKX
> ...


I would sell the black turtle, black sumo, skx and black monster and purchase a blue sumo on a crafter blue and a MM300 on the bracelet. I can assure you that one two combo will not let you down.

I love my MM300 and I loved my Blumo. You have too many similar black dial dive watches and the sooner you make the leap to MM300 you will thank yourself. I'm still going to repurchase a Blumo as I want some blue in my collection and I love it on rubber for summer, water, gym ect but I'm in the market for the 003 as I prefer to have a watch without the 'X' On the dial


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> I would sell the black turtle, black sumo, skx and black monster and purchase a blue sumo on a crafter blue and a MM300 on the bracelet. I can assure you that one two combo will not let you down.
> 
> I love my MM300 and I loved my Blumo. You have too many similar black dial dive watches and the sooner you make the leap to MM300 you will thank yourself. I'm still going to repurchase a Blumo as I want some blue in my collection and I love it on rubber for summer, water, gym ect but I'm in the market for the 003 as I prefer to have a watch without the 'X' On the dial


I have found through trying different watches that I am not actually a blue watch guy. The turtle is actually the blue model and that is the only blue watch I have held on to. I have had a SNZH053, SKX009 and most recently a Blumo and sold them all off. Don't get me wrong, I think they look great, but I have found I prefer the neutrality of a black dial. I think the blue turtle has stayed because it has a darker shade of blue, but there are days I've thought about swapping for a black turtle as well. Lol. I think I would keep the turtle instead of getting a Blumo or keeping the Sumo as it's cheap enough to wear in a situation where I wouldn't want to wear the MM. I paid $165 for my Turtle, which was a great deal, but still can be found like new condition for about $200 used on WUS.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

As a previous mm300/ 001 model owner ( twice ) I am very happy to see the much improved accuracy reports of the 017 model.
keep those fantastic pictures coming ( I'm looking at you chriscentro ) , I never tire of looking at pictures of this watch.










My old mm300 - because this thread needs more pics


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> I wore a SKX as my main daily for 10 years and rotated in an Orange Monster and White Samurai. Then I decided I wanted a new watch and fell back down this rabbit hole. The White Samurai was sold to find some new purchases, one of them being a black sumo. I love the quality feel of that watch and I know the MM would be another improvement. The SKX doesn't get any wrist time anymore and I should sell it but so far it remain out of nostalgia. Now I have the Sumo, a blue turtle, a black and orange monster as my Seiko divers. Not sure what I should sell to make way for the MM as I still enjoy wearing them. I assume once a MM arrived the Sumo would get little wrist time. But I would like to keep a cheaper diver for the times I done want to wear an $1,800 Watch.


Similar tale to my own. I wore an SKX173 for 12 years, every day. Then decided I needed something more svelte. Somehow, after a year of buying and swapping, I landed on an MM300. That was two years ago. Not sure how it happened, and I still sometimes think I need something less big, but man, it's an amazing watch. I wear it pretty much every day, or 9 out of 10 days, at least. I sold the Shogun as soon as the MM300 arrived. I kept my beat up old SKX, because it's awesome, and worthless to anyone else. Lots of memories though. Everytime I see someone wearing a nice, shiny, new SKX I am a bit jealous. They look so good, and are so affordable. Why, oh why, couldn't I have just stuck to that? Now I've had an MM300, I don't think I can go back.


----------



## rabeye (Jun 5, 2013)

Had mine for a few months, having enjoyed monsters and turtles for a few years. It doesn't get the wrist time it deserves due to a panerai obsession but everytime time I wear it reminds me what a great all rounder it is. Amongst a collection of mainly black dial + black bezel divers it still manages to be stand out as unique. I know it should be worn on the stock bracelet for the full look but I'm still searching for the ideal rubber combo.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Anyone (else) intrigued by the leaked (or fake) images of a green dial + bezel 300MM, ref. SLA019J1? I ran a search and couldn't find any discussion here. On the leaked picture the dial doesn't carry the text 'MarineMaster' anymore and instead has the 'Prospex' brand.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

This has been posted and covered before, I love the idea of green and it looks a good shade of green but no marinemaster text and that ugly ‘X’ on the dial will stop me for getting it. Hopefully the MM300’s to come have all got the X on the dial which would drive up the price I’m sure of my SBDX001


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

017 running a smooth and consistent +8 per day


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

jdelage said:


> Anyone (else) intrigued by the leaked (or fake) images of a green dial + bezel 300MM, ref. SLA019J1? I ran a search and couldn't find any discussion here. On the leaked picture the dial doesn't carry the text 'MarineMaster' anymore and instead has the 'Prospex' brand.
> 
> View attachment 12823397


I'm very intrigued by the green, but couldn't deal with the lack of Marine Master on the dial. I'm hoping maybe this edition has an improved bracelet? And it says "SG" in the listing, which I'm pretty sure means Sapphire Glass, right? So there's an OEM sapphire crystal now, potentially. Not that I care that much, but might help some people get over the hump. Could be kind of cool to have a green bezel MM300, like a Kermit. And I'd love an improved OEM bracelet/clasp.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I have read these are solid movements, and consistent. Are most of you seeing the same s/d regardless of the position you leave them in at night, or is there a variance?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> I have read these are solid movements, and consistent. Are most of you seeing the same s/d regardless of the position you leave them in at night, or is there a variance?


Mine is pretty consistent, winter or summer, dial up or crown up, worn or left in the box, fully wound or half wound, I typically see daily variance of around 5-7 seconds, with 6 seconds being the most common.

This is the biggest difference in my experience between the 8L and the cheaper movements. The cheaper ones seem to vary a lot more depending on the condition on the day.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My $100 Timgrapher says (should be fully wound):
Face up +8
Crown Up +7
Face Down +11
Crown Down +10
Crown Right +8



mannal said:


> 017 running a smooth and consistent +8 per day
> 
> View attachment 12823753
> 
> ...


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

rabeye said:


> Had mine for a few months, having enjoyed monsters and turtles for a few years. It doesn't get the wrist time it deserves due to a panerai obsession but everytime time I wear it reminds me what a great all rounder it is. Amongst a collection of mainly black dial + black bezel divers it still manages to be stand out as unique. I know it should be worn on the stock bracelet for the full look but I'm still searching for the ideal rubber combo.


Rabeye, which rubber straps have you tried? I have liked what Bonetto Cintorini has to offer. I also like the Seiko 20mm Monster strap.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

rabeye said:


> Had mine for a few months, having enjoyed monsters and turtles for a few years. It doesn't get the wrist time it deserves due to a panerai obsession but everytime time I wear it reminds me what a great all rounder it is. Amongst a collection of mainly black dial + black bezel divers it still manages to be stand out as unique. I know it should be worn on the stock bracelet for the full look but I'm still searching for the ideal rubber combo.


Imo, the SKA371 rubber strap that you have on your MM300 works really well for this watch. I wore mine this way on my last tropical vacation and the combo held up really well for snorkeling and swimming. I currently have mine on the Crafter Blue MM300 specific strap but at times it feels like the SKA371 strap is a better fit.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Unlike most of the brothers here, I didn't have a chance to handle others Seiko diver like SKX, sumo, samurai etc but I jump straight to MM300. Yes I might save some cash but I also miss the chance to experience other divers. To compensate this, I always go to the nearest watch shop to try and feel how is the other divers wear. Today I have a chance to try on the newly launch black series turtle Prospex limited edition. Below is the wrist shot. 









Comparison MM300 and black turtle









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

kwcheah said:


> Unlike most of the brothers here, I didn't have a chance to handle others Seiko diver like SKX, sumo, samurai etc but I jump straight to MM300. Yes I might save some cash but I also miss the chance to experience other divers. To compensate this, I always go to the nearest watch shop to try and feel how is the other divers wear. Today I have a chance to try on the newly launch black series turtle Prospex limited edition. Below is the wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you made the right decision going straight for the MM300. The SKX for me is nothing to write home about, I got very unlucky and it gained over 20 seconds a day. I didn't hold onto it long. I enjoyed both my sumos but ultimately I did not like the D on the dial and longed for a MM300. Now I've got myself the SBDX001 I'm on the hunt for a SBDC003 Blumo


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

MM300 ancestor. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabeye (Jun 5, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Rabeye, which rubber straps have you tried? I have liked what Bonetto Cintorini has to offer. I also like the Seiko 20mm Monster strap.


As kevio spotted, the one in the photos is from the SKA371, I like it but found it sits quite high on the lugs and doesn't fit my wrist that well. Looks wise, I'd say it's one of the best though!

Currently wearing it on Dagaz Triple D rubber strap, almost identical to the original mm300 rubber but slightly softer and a different keeper.

I've got BC straps on some of my other Seikos and I'm really impressed by the quality, the downside is they are very long and I found them difficult to cut without hashing up the end strap - any tips here are very welcome!

I particularly like the vented style of strap, think it would look great on the flat vent (e.g. BC 284), anyone tried this combo?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Aliens Exist (Nov 3, 2014)

*Seiko SBDX001*

My SBDX001


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

*Re: Seiko SBDX001*

Running 4-7 secs per day, stored up right in the ole watch box...


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Mine is pretty consistent, winter or summer, dial up or crown up, worn or left in the box, fully wound or half wound, I typically see daily variance of around 5-7 seconds, with 6 seconds being the most common.
> 
> This is the biggest difference in my experience between the 8L and the cheaper movements. The cheaper ones seem to vary a lot more depending on the condition on the day.


Precisely my experience with my own SBDX001, we probably have the same batch.. no complaints here.. :-!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> I have read these are solid movements, and consistent. Are most of you seeing the same s/d regardless of the position you leave them in at night, or is there a variance?


Mine is pretty consistent at +5spd regardless of resting position or time on the wrist.

IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time keeping with mine seems to be steady eddy regardless of wearing or not, or position stored.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

More pictures 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

MM300 on grey passthru canvas by Ross Gill, on Flickr

At sunset, on a no name grey canvas


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

L84AD8 said:


> Precisely my experience with my own SBDX001, we probably have the same batch.. no complaints here.. :-!


Mines from 2013, so in theory it is time for servicing this year. But it is still running so well, so I'm hesitant to send it over to Japan this year.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Mines from 2013, so in theory it is time for servicing this year. But it is still running so well, so I'm hesitant to send it over to Japan this year.


Just checked mine: 30xxxx, hey! what did I tell ya! we're MM300 siblings.. :-d ;-) |>
I don't wear mine everyday, so I won't be sending it for service for another few years or until I notice some strange variation. :roll:



TheMeasure said:


> Mine is pretty consistent at +5spd regardless of resting position or time on the wrist. IG: th3measure





59yukon01 said:


> Time keeping with mine seems to be steady eddy regardless of wearing or not, or position stored.


Just from the 4 of us here, I see a pattern forming!! ;-) :-!
And this is exactly what I expect from the 8L movement(ex-GS), a lot more consistency than the lower ends..


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Mine's +4.4s/day regardless of position, too. 









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Mine is running +9 seconds over the last 6 days. Worn constantly


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

L84AD8 said:


> Just checked mine: 30xxxx, hey! what did I tell ya! we're MM300 siblings.. :-d ;-) |>
> I don't wear mine everyday, so I won't be sending it for service for another few years or until I notice some strange variation. :roll:
> 
> Just from the 4 of us here, I see a pattern forming!! ;-) :-!
> And this is exactly what I expect from the 8L movement(ex-GS), a lot more consistency than the lower ends..


Haha, mine is a 3N serial, and I wear it about 40% of the time. Between this and the Speedy, I'm struggling to find the next watch to purchase, some of have come and gone, but these two are just about perfect.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> Mine is running +9 seconds over the last 6 days. Worn constantly


+9 s/d or +9 seconds over the 6 days, being 1.5 s/d?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jdelage said:


> Anyone (else) intrigued by the leaked (or fake) images of a green dial + bezel 300MM, ref. SLA019J1? I ran a search and couldn't find any discussion here. On the leaked picture the dial doesn't carry the text 'MarineMaster' anymore and instead has the 'Prospex' brand.
> 
> View attachment 12823397


it seems that the Prospex X arrived even on the MM300 dial.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is running +9 seconds over the last 6 days. Worn constantly
> ...


Sorry that was 9 seconds total over the 6 days so +1.5 sec per day. It's my only watch and I wear it 24/7


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

I recently picked up a Military Nationale strap. I tried it on a couple other of my watches, but I think it looks best on the MM300. It's very comfy and has the added coolness factor.









Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Mine is a 2015 model keeping good time. My son was born in 2015 so I plan to give this to him in 15 years when he is 18 years old. 

Do yous think I should send it for a service some time this year being 3 years old or just service once every 5 years? I bought it with the intention of wearing then passing on so if I’m near servicing every 3 years I don’t mind just wondering what you all would do regarding service intervals based on handing it on to a son to enjoy hopefully


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I concur - Blueshark/Jackostrap version:











MarkND said:


> I recently picked up a Military Nationale strap. I tried it on a couple other of my watches, but I think it looks best on the MM300. It's very comfy and has the added coolness factor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

New owner here


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> Mine is a 2015 model keeping good time. My son was born in 2015 so I plan to give this to him in 15 years when he is 18 years old.
> 
> Do yous think I should send it for a service some time this year being 3 years old or just service once every 5 years? I bought it with the intention of wearing then passing on so if I'm near servicing every 3 years I don't mind just wondering what you all would do regarding service intervals based on handing it on to a son to enjoy hopefully


I hear everything on the forum form Q3Y to Q5Y to whenever there is something wrong.
I bought a used 15 year old speedy that was never serviced and all they did was oil + new main spring . Same deal for my mark II which had been serviced maybe once in 40 years (new main spring and oiling and seals). Nothing was worn out needing replacement so my new theory is don't do anything unless A it bugs me B the watch gains or loses significant time C I don't mind not seeing it for a little while 
What I always do is get it checked for water resistance prior to the beach season

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

srexy said:


> I concur - Blueshark/Jackostrap version:
> 
> View attachment 12845543


Cool pic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Good morning. Another fine day with MM300.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This one will be gone tomorrow and I am not convinced that is a good move. I have nothing on the horizon to replace it .
I have a few nice pieces like my sea dweller but it just came back from service looking brand new so I just don't feel like taking it to build sand castles.
I am open to ideas though ...
Sold my PO last year ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My one and only go to watch


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> This one will be gone tomorrow and I am not convinced that is a good move. I have nothing on the horizon to replace it .
> I have a few nice pieces like my sea dweller but it just came back from service looking brand new so I just don't feel like taking it to build sand castles.
> I am open to ideas though ...
> Sold my PO last year ...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did you decide to sell it? And the PO? Both quality watches. Both on the large side. Just curious your thoughts, I love them both but have yet to own either.


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

2 months after getting it, still in love...









Enviado desde mi BTV-W09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Why did you decide to sell it? And the PO? Both quality watches. Both on the large side. Just curious your thoughts, I love them both but have yet to own either.


Mostly I had to slim the herd down. I bought too many watches last year and somehow my conscience came back. Having watches in a box, sitting there, not being used made little to no sense. 
I had to make some tough choices but I have also been downsizing on the size of the watches I wear. While the PO at 42 and MM300 were ok size wise both were a tad too thick. Both gorgeous watches that wore really confortable but simply a tad too high.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

edwood said:


> 2 months after getting it, still in love...
> Enviado desde mi BTV-W09 mediante Tapatalk


That strap looks awesome on the MM300, where is it from?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Mostly I had to slim the herd down. I bought too many watches last year and somehow my conscience came back. Having watches in a box, sitting there, not being used made little to no sense.
> I had to make some tough choices but I have also been downsizing on the size of the watches I wear. While the PO at 42 and MM300 were ok size wise both were a tad too thick. Both gorgeous watches that wore really confortable but simply a tad too high.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Makes sense, I probably have a few I should sell off. Which PO did you have, 2500 or 8500?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

biscuit141 said:


> Got it. Makes sense, I probably have a few I should sell off. Which PO did you have, 2500 or 8500?


8500

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

biscuit141 said:


> That strap looks awesome on the MM300, where is it from?


It is from Toshi Straps. Model is Storm Grey.


----------



## brucewonder (Feb 20, 2010)

I have a Rolex GMTIIc, Hulk and a Speedy. Previously Ive have owned a SKX007 and 3 SRP777 turtles that I have all sold. This MM300 has been one of my grail Seikos since Ive laid my eyes on it but I was still a Swiss fan boy and told myself I would never spend over 1k on a "Seiko". Well ladies and gents....that time has come. Im ready to pull the trigger and add this as the 4th watch to the collection!!!


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyone know if real?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> Anyone know if real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Photoshop.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> Anyone know if real?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake. Just a photoshop


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Biggles3 said:


> Anyone know if real?


As others have mentioned, it's not real. I was having fun with some "I would love to have this" on my MM. I was told it would be very difficult to paint over the text on the dial. Nonetheless it doesn't hurt to dream right?

IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's my original photoshop mockups.

Seiko Red Marinemaster










Seiko Green Marinemaster










IG: th3measure


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Black Isofrane...one of the best combos ever with the MM300 in my opinion.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

The stock waffle strap is growing on me. It's pretty stiff but I'm sure it'll break-in after a few weeks of wear, right guys? ;-) I ain't dropping it into no boiling cup!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

Sambation said:


> The stock waffle strap is growing on me. It's pretty stiff but I'm sure it'll break-in after a few weeks of wear, right guys? ;-) I ain't dropping it into no boiling cup!
> 
> View attachment 12862101


I used not quite boiling water on the curled up strap in a cup trick. It does work. I like the stock strap myself.

Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

After the turtles and the sumos I guess the MM300 is the natural progression? Would be odd for me to own a Seiko diver without a nickname. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

***** Jones said:


> After the turtles and the sumos I guess the MM300 is the natural progression? Would be odd for me to own a Seiko diver without a nickname.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


What, other than the nickname "MM300"?? You don't see too many people calling them SBDX001 or SBDX017...


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

khd said:


> What, other than the nickname "MM300"?? You don't see too many people calling them SBDX001 or SBDX017...


I'm not saying that it needs one. I guess it's a serious watch and is above names of reptiles and ancient Japanese warriors.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Ready for Super Bowl Sunday










IG: th3measure


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My SBDX001 this evening


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Amazing!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi folks, how do you keep your MM300's bezel insert clean? Mine has some water-mineral residue and am having a hard time cleaning it. I tried washing it with distilled drinking water, applying a 50/50 water/vinegar solution with a q-tip, yet, to no avail. Any clues or suggestions? Thanks in advance.









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On ToxicNATO Shiznit N80.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

Loving this!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

RedRonin27 said:


> Hi folks, how do you keep your MM300's bezel insert clean? Mine has some water-mineral residue and am having a hard time cleaning it. I tried washing it with distilled drinking water, applying a 50/50 water/vinegar solution with a q-tip, yet, to no avail. Any clues or suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No experience with the MM300 bezel, but maybe try using a microfibre eyeglasses cleaning cloth instead of a qtip... I use one to clean similar water spots off my sapphire crystals and it works a treat.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

khd said:


> No experience with the MM300 bezel, but maybe try using a microfibre eyeglasses cleaning cloth instead of a qtip... I use one to clean similar water spots off my sapphire crystals and it works a treat.


Will definitely try. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> On ToxicNATO Shiznit N80.


damn, that looks good. I have been thinking about picking up this nato for my black Sumo. I already have the Shiznit grey and jungle green, they are nice.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

RedRonin27 said:


> Will definitely try. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


Let us know how it goes! I am curious to find out.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I may have been bitten by the MM300 bug, does anyone have one of those Sharkeys laying around I could borrow/rent to see if the size/style is a good fit for me?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

I bought mine without trying the watch on my wrist or to be exactly, I bought the MM300 without seeing the actual real watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I am obsessing over repurchasing a mm300, and I think half the reason why is that I like the strap so much!

Last year was one of much watch flipping for me. Sadly, the mm300 went to fund another purchase. My wrists are quite small, but I feel that my "collection" has reached a place that I could add a big ol' beautiful diver to hang on my wrist!

I am considering and could go with any number of other watches, but Seikos are just so cool!

Back to the strap. It seems to get mixed reviews. I find it to be well made and a cool retro-like design. Very diver's watch in a style amd matches the mm300 well. I have never and would never subject it to hot water treatment. I find simply wearing it for a whole causes to to conform to to the wrist.

In short: doesn't pick up lent, forms to your wrist, cool design, I like the smooth stiff feeling much more than the softer more pliable Seiko offerings; the ones that pick up lent and don't keep a shape - looking at you SLA017 and Turtle straps.

I have owned natural rubber straps that seem quite nice and don't have a grippy, lent collecting, feel to them. But I have fallen in love with this plastic-like mm300 strap.

So I purchased a couple extra straps. Now I just need another mm300 --before the Prospex logo makes its way to the dial! lol.


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

kwcheah said:


> I bought mine without trying the watch on my wrist or to be exactly, I bought the MM300 without seeing the actual real watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great on your wrist! What are your thoughts about it so far?

I had always dismissed this watch for its size. Then I saw it in person at a Seiko Boutique and had to order one.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I will be in Arizona next week, I may stop in at AZ Fine Time to see if they have any. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Alimamy said:


> Let us know how it goes! I am curious to find out.


Did not work for mine.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

RedRonin27 said:


> Hi folks, how do you keep your MM300's bezel insert clean? Mine has some water-mineral residue and am having a hard time cleaning it. I tried washing it with distilled drinking water, applying a 50/50 water/vinegar solution with a q-tip, yet, to no avail. Any clues or suggestions? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found myself a solution... light rub with a very, very soft eraser... no more "oil / water-mineral residue marks"... 









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

I think the most comfortable rubber strap is the isofrane. It's a pain to put on due to the keepers being so tight but once on - it keeps the MM300 in place. I've boiled both mine for ease of fitment. Their toolishness fits right in with the MM300 ethos also I feel.












Alimamy said:


> I am obsessing over repurchasing a mm300, and I think half the reason why is that I like the strap so much!
> 
> Last year was one of much watch flipping for me. Sadly, the mm300 went to fund another purchase. My wrists are quite small, but I feel that my "collection" has reached a place that I could add a big ol' beautiful diver to hang on my wrist!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

srexy said:


> I think the most comfortable rubber strap is the isofrane. It's a pain to put on due to the keepers being so tight but once on - it keeps the MM300 in place. I've boiled both mine for ease of fitment. Their toolishness fits right in with the MM300 ethos also I feel.


Intriguing. I've always assumed I would try an Isofrane at some point. Perhaps this is the year it happens.

Here's my thing, though. I have small wrists, and I dislike the extra flap sticking out. Maybe the Isofrane's keeper slides all the way up and stays there, preventing the excess flap from sticking out?

I bought extra SBDX001 rubber straps for a few reasons. 1. I like the rubber keeper vs. the new one with metal 2. I want to cut one to length, so no extra strap flap (anyone have experience with this? I have cut WJean straps, but not this Seiko). I will report back how that goes 3. I want to have some extras, just because I like it a lot. 4. I think I have a mental attachment to the idea of going OEM in this case


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

Isofrane's keepers are super tight and stay put so - yes - the tab doesn't stick out. Boiling the strap to curl it around the wrist also helps with this.

My wrist is relatively small - 6.75" - and I don't have tab-stickingoutitis.




















Alimamy said:


> Intriguing. I've always assumed I would try an Isofrane at some point. Perhaps this is the year it happens.
> 
> Here's my thing, though. I have small wrists, and I dislike the extra flap sticking out. Maybe the Isofrane's keeper slides all the way up and stays there, preventing the excess flap from sticking out?
> 
> I bought extra SBDX001 rubber straps for a few reasons. 1. I like the rubber keeper vs. the new one with metal 2. I want to cut one to length, so no extra strap flap (anyone have experience with this? I have cut WJean straps, but not this Seiko). I will report back how that goes 3. I want to have some extras, just because I like it a lot. 4. I think I have a mental attachment to the idea of going OEM in this case


----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

^It looks great on the Isofrane!


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

srexy said:


> Isofrane's keepers are super tight and stay put so - yes - the tab doesn't stick out. Boiling the strap to curl it around the wrist also helps with this.
> 
> My wrist is relatively small - 6.75" - and I don't have tab-stickingoutitis.


That looks great! Thanks for the reply and pictures.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Alimamy said:


> Looks great on your wrist! What are your thoughts about it so far?
> 
> I had always dismissed this watch for its size. Then I saw it in person at a Seiko Boutique and had to order one.


Thanks. 
In my opinion the size of MM300 is just right if no perfect while some people complain about the tallness of this watch. Some people love heavy watches. Others want something very light. Me myself like my watch heavy. Once I tried put on MM600 titanium and did't like it because I feel like wearing a toy watch.


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

kwcheah said:


> Thanks.
> In my opinion the size of MM300 is just right if no perfect while some people complain about the tallness of this watch. Some people love heavy watches. Others want something very light. Me myself like my watch heavy. Once I tried put on MM600 titanium and did't like it because I feel like wearing a toy watch.


I agree, I wouldn't want it to be sized any different. I always get a chuckle when some one complains that the MM300 is to heavy for them. If something that is measured in grams is to heavy for you, maybe you should think about going to the gym. 

Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

srexy said:


> I think the most comfortable rubber strap is the isofrane. It's a pain to put on due to the keepers being so tight but once on - it keeps the MM300 in place. I've boiled both mine for ease of fitment. Their toolishness fits right in with the MM300 ethos also I feel.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On ToxicNATO N80 Khaki.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On Haveston Invasion strap.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys, are the 017 hands/indices creamy like the 001?


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, are the 017 hands/indices creamy like the 001?


Nope. The lume application looks smoother/flat than that of the 001.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, are the 017 hands/indices creamy like the 001?


My 017 has beautiful creamy lume that looks very much hand painted like the 001. The creaminess of the lume was one of my primary concerns when getting the 017. I was looking for a 001 because I wanted that creaminess. But got a great offer on a 017. I was surprised and very pleased to find the lume to be just as deliciously creamy as I'd hoped for.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, are the 017 hands/indices creamy like the 001?


You mean the lume colour? Its a bit greenish, new lumibrite compound, same as sbbn031 for example

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys, are the 017 hands/indices creamy like the 001?











017


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On ToxicNATO N80 Admiralty.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

You guys are killin' me. 
I really need to get one of these before they "update" it and slap the Prospex logo on the dial. A used -001 or a new -017, either one. Just waiting for some money to come in later this year. 
I don't know what I'll do about watches after that acquisition, though. But I'll deal with that when I have to deal with that.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Interested to know what age did you all have your Seiko serviced at? My 001 turns 3 in June and I plan to have it sent for its first of many 3 year interval services as this is a watch I’ve bought to pass onto my son.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

On a locally bought nato strap...


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

I can't tell my 017 is creamy or greenish because I don't have the 001 to compare. But I can tell you the Seiko lumibrite is awesome.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Italian winter..


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Killing me!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

Some questions from a non-MM300 owner:

I've loved the MM300 and lusted after it for a long time. The comments about thickness and weight and strap compatibility always turn me away though.

Thickness: Some say it's too thick, and won't fit under a shirt cuff. Other times I see pictures of it UNDER a shirt cuff. I have a modded skx with domed sapphire, and if I'm not mistaken with that height the two watches come out to similar thicknesses?

Weight: Some say it's unbalanced. Too heavy.

Straps: warning... I LOVE natos! The versatility and ease of changing and comfort and more. But I fear for how a MM300 will do on one. Will it look too big on a thin 20mm nato? Will the watch head be so heavy to swings around on a nato? Will a nato make it *unbearably* thick??

All 3 aspects (thickness, weight, straps) has deterred me from this beautiful watch.

Can anybody weigh in on this with their HONEST opinions? (I know this is a dedicated MM300 appreciation thread )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Ajmercado said:


> Some questions from a non-MM300 owner:
> 
> I've loved the MM300 and lusted after it for a long time. The comments about thickness and weight and strap compatibility always turn me away though.
> 
> ...


Plenty of awesome pics in this thread of the MM300 on natos. It looks fantastic. I wear mine often on zulus, so there's only one pass of strap beneath the watch head, and I find it works just fine. It is a thick watch, for sure. Not much thicker than an SKX though. I find it doesn't slip easily beneath shirt cuffs, but I like the look of it none the less. The weight is real, but not by any means unbearable. I like its weight. MM300 looks awesome on leather. 
All in all, I prefer mine on the bracelet, and the bracelet isn't the best, so there's that. Probably my biggest gripe.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

shahtirthak I like your style of always having the bezel misaligned enough to be irritating


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

RedRonin27 said:


> Nope. The lume application looks smoother/flat than that of the 001.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk





il Pirati said:


> My 017 has beautiful creamy lume that looks very much hand painted like the 001. The creaminess of the lume was one of my primary concerns when getting the 017. I was looking for a 001 because I wanted that creaminess. But got a great offer on a 017. I was surprised and very pleased to find the lume to be just as deliciously creamy as I'd hoped for.





marcell said:


> You mean the lume colour? Its a bit greenish, new lumibrite compound, same as sbbn031 for example
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


I meant the colour of the lume part of hands and indices when they are not "luming" . 001 owners will know that they have a very very slight patina look to them.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

017 lume has a light green tinge in daylight.

In the dark when fully charged it is nuclear.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> shahtirthak I like your style of always having the bezel misaligned enough to be irritating


Haha...I am trying to overcome my OCD tendencies that way


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> Some questions from a non-MM300 owner:
> 
> I've loved the MM300 and lusted after it for a long time. The comments about thickness and weight and strap compatibility always turn me away though.
> 
> ...


I think most people on this thread are giving you honest opinions and not intentionally trying to dissuade you.

Unfortunately issues of thickness, heaviness,
And wear ability on a Zulu strap is a matter of personal preference. But the reason you have seen this comment often is because those issues are a very real factor for a significant number of mm300 owners and ex owners. Not all owners but enough of them that it's a recurring theme. But almost universally people will tell you that it's a fabulous watch and worth the money.

You're probably going to have to Pony up to the table and buy one yourself to know if any of that is a problem for you. What is the heaviest and thickest watch that you wear now? If you say AP Royal Oak then I would guess that you're in for quite a shock. If you said Rolex DSSD then I think you're probably in good shape.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I have a black Sumo waiting at home for me when I get back from my travels. I'm hoping that can tide me over for a while. I haven't been on watchrecon in weeks which is a good thing. But I believe that the only one that I would seek out would be the MM300. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just in!! What a piece!


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think most people on this thread are giving you honest opinions and not intentionally trying to dissuade you.
> 
> Unfortunately issues of thickness, heaviness,
> And wear ability on a Zulu strap is a matter of personal preference. But the reason you have seen this comment often is because those issues are a very real factor for a significant number of mm300 owners and ex owners. Not all owners but enough of them that it's a recurring theme. But almost universally people will tell you that it's a fabulous watch and worth the money.
> ...


You make great points! That's what I've been thinking. It's a watch you have to see in the flesh. I only have lower tier watches: an skx and turtle with double domed sapphire, a g-shock steel (huge but not heavy), and a tiny quartz Seiko.

This possible acquisition would be my first "high end" watch. Unfortunately there's no AD by me and I don't know anyone personally where I can see it first. So it's pretty much buy to try for me. I know that it shouldn't be a problem reselling if I don't like it, but I've never bought a watch that expensive nor sold a watch, so I'd rather avoid that if possible!

Such a mesmerizing watch though  not sure what to do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Ajmercado said:


> You make great points! That's what I've been thinking. It's a watch you have to see in the flesh. I only have lower tier watches: an skx and turtle with double domed sapphire, a g-shock steel (huge but not heavy), and a tiny quartz Seiko.
> 
> This possible acquisition would be my first "high end" watch. Unfortunately there's no AD by me and I don't know anyone personally where I can see it first. So it's pretty much buy to try for me. I know that it shouldn't be a problem reselling if I don't like it, but I've never bought a watch that expensive nor sold a watch, so I'd rather avoid that if possible!
> 
> ...


buy preowned.....regularly pops up at $1550 - $1750. You should be able resell at nearly the same price. My strike price is $1600.

Good luck. I hope it is what you hope it will be.


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> buy preowned.....regularly pops up at $1550 - $1750. You should be able resell at nearly the same price. My strike price is $1600.
> 
> Good luck. I hope it is what you hope it will be.


At 1700 wouldn't it be smarter to fork out for a brand new one at 2300?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

irish0625 said:


> At 1700 wouldn't it be smarter to fork out for a brand new one at 2300?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Not for someone who wasnt sure they would keep it. In the USA no one is going to pay you more than $1800 for your used piece. A $500 loss is a big number for me. But I've had a lot of good experiences buying preowned off these forums.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Not for someone who wasnt sure they would keep it. In the USA no one is going to pay you more than $1800 for your used piece. A $500 loss is a big number for me. But I've had a lot of good experiences buying preowned off these forums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Second that. I have almost the exact same mindset. I have owned an 001 w/sapphire installed. Flipped it. I also had an 017 and flipped it as well. I think I'm gonna try to find a deal on an 017 in the 1600 ish range for lnib /full kit depending on the 2018 releases. If something else comes along, I can always sell it around that same price without much financial loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ajmercado (Mar 1, 2017)

kamonjj said:


> Second that. I have almost the exact same mindset. I have owned an 001 w/sapphire installed. Flipped it. I also had an 017 and flipped it as well. I think I'm gonna try to find a deal on an 017 in the 1600 ish range for lnib /full kit depending on the 2018 releases. If something else comes along, I can always sell it around that same price without much financial loss.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also curious about the new releases. What a shame on the MM300 Hulk without "Marinemaster" on the dial 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Trying to find what's best..Removing one more link or playing wih the micro adjustment..
Bracelet quality is a lot better than anticipated. It's a thick watch indeed no one can deny that. But boy it's a beauty for sure :-!


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Cheap shirt, cheap band. Feels good, man.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Jidomaki said:


> Cheap shirt, cheap band. Feels good, man.
> 
> View attachment 12900775


The 10 looks like there is a hole in the zero

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Hahaha yeah it does look like that in this photo!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Each time I read about what people have paid for used on these, just confirms I stole mine.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Each time I read about what people have paid for used on these, just confirms I stole mine.


I think I got my first one used with the sapphire crystal and regulated for around 1200. Prices definitely have crept up a bit since then.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> I think I got my first one used with the sapphire crystal and regulated for around 1200. Prices definitely have crept up a bit since then.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine was just a little less than that, and had just returned from Japan for a full movement service, which was warranted for 12 months. No regrets from me.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Since we're on the topic of $. I'm all in for $1677.64 new from Japan AD. I cashed in on the Rakuten madness late last year. The nice price-point kept me from jumping on used 001.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Out with the dog at dusk last night










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Arco10 said:


> Out with the dog at dusk last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Any better pics of the strap? What is it?


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks fantastic. Any better pics of the strap? What is it?


I think it came from strapcode but I don't see it there now, it came with another watch I purchased

Here is a slightly brighter pic










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> Interested to know what age did you all have your Seiko serviced at? My 001 turns 3 in June and I plan to have it sent for its first of many 3 year interval services as this is a watch I've bought to pass onto my son.


I've had mine since 2014, and has been my most worn watch. I haven't needed to send it back for a service yet. Just curious why the need to send it back after only 3 years and every 3 years after that?

I think the MM is definitely worthy of passing on and that's cool that your son will one day wear it proudly.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Right about now I'm pretty much hating all of you with these great shots of cool watches in cool places.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Mine was just a little less than that, and had just returned from Japan for a full movement service, which was warranted for 12 months. No regrets from me.


How much for full service? Was it regulated?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> How much for full service? Was it regulated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Had to look up the receipt that came with the watch since I didn't pay for it, but it was $483.60 total, which included shipping, handling, & tax. Not sure why tax was collected from Seiko Japan service center though. Assume it was regulated as it's within spec.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Had to look up the receipt that came with the watch since I didn't pay for it, but it was $483.60 total, which included shipping, handling, & tax. Not sure why tax was collected from Seiko Japan service center though. Assume it was regulated as it's within spec.


I'm pretty jealous. I wish I could find a deal like that. I'd pull the trigger without question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> I'm pretty jealous. I wish I could find a deal like that. I'd pull the trigger without question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Service costs not total watch cost

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Had to look up the receipt that came with the watch since I didn't pay for it, but it was $483.60 total, which included shipping, handling, & tax. Not sure why tax was collected from Seiko Japan service center though. Assume it was regulated as it's within spec.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Service costs not total watch cost
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Right, he said he paid a little less than 1200, and it arrived fresh from that service. I was commenting would pay 1200 for an MM300 fresh from a service without question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jake West (Jan 13, 2017)

mannal said:


> Since we're on the topic of $. I'm all in for $1677.64 new from Japan AD. I cashed in on the Rakuten madness late last year. The nice price-point kept me from jumping on used 001.


Is there a link to a newsletter or something similar to be notified of these specials? Great picture btw...doesn't make it any easier for me to resist buying one of these pieces!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Jake West said:


> Is there a link to a newsletter or something similar to be notified of these specials? Great picture btw...doesn't make it any easier for me to resist buying one of these pieces!


I spend most of my time on F71. This is a dangerous thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...e-list-place-thread-7-2018-a-4604625-256.html


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My wife to be has agreed to buy me a Marine Master as a wedding gift. Our only issue is understanding that he MM is going to be adding the Prospex "X" to it's dial is WHAT is it going to look like, and if I do not like it, do we try and rush and find a new version of the old design before they all sell out, or do we try and find a USED on that is in really great shape?

What I'd really like to know is exactly WHAT this supposed new one with the "X" on the dial is exactly going to look like and go from there. I've search the site here and online and can not seem to find an image of one anywhere? Has anyone actually seen one yet or does anyone have an image of this supposed "new" Marine Master?


Thanks! -


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

esg2145 said:


> My wife to be has agreed to buy me a Marine Master as a wedding gift. Our only issue is understanding that he MM is going to be adding the Prospex "X" to it's dial is WHAT is it going to look like, and if I do not like it, do we try and rush and find a new version of the old design before they all sell out, or do we try and find a USED on that is in really great shape?
> 
> What I'd really like to know is exactly WHAT this supposed new one with the "X" on the dial is exactly going to look like and go from there. I've search the site here and online and can not seem to find an image of one anywhere? Has anyone actually seen one yet or does anyone have an image of this supposed "new" Marine Master?
> 
> Thanks! -


The BaselWorld show is a month from now, we will all know more and have much better photos after that show. Hang tight. Until then, all we have is blurry photos and speculation.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

This arrived today. Very happy to have another Marinemaster. When I first purchased one last year it was my most pricey watch, and I was very hungry to try new and different pieces. I do not think I gave the Marinemaster time to be enjoyed and appreciated for what it is.

So what were once excuses to sale and trade up no longer bother me. The clasp rattles a bit? Charming. Plus, the bracelet was a pleasure to size, the pins and collars feeling secure. The watch is too tall? Well, it's not my only watch and short sleeves make a large watch fun.

Even under the loupe I am quite happy. The brushed finish on the hour and minute hands, plus there even appears to be some kind of finishing or etching on the silver date wheel. Fantastic details!

(Not to mention Seiko seems to have lined up the hour and minute hands better than those on my Rolex ¯\_(ツ)_/¯)

I hope this one proves to be as precise in timekeeping as the one I sold last year.

One thing I notice when ordering from Japan, serial numbers usually date back four to six months prior. For example, this Marinemaster has a serial number that dates back five months ago. I wonder, though, when the casing date would be? The serial number has to be stamped on the case presumably before the watch is fully assembled and ready for sale. Perhaps the date of the serial number is like a production batch date?


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I've had mine for about 3 years now I think, picked it up pre-owned and love it, alternate between it, Tuna and a Sea Dweller. I find I prefer it on a Isofrane strap, keep changing colors of the straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

simonp67 said:


> I've had mine for about 3 years now I think, picked it up pre-owned and love it, alternate between it, Tuna and a Sea Dweller. I find I prefer it on a Isofrane strap, keep changing colors of the straps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Hey, just a recommendation, but they make spring bars with the Seiko sized ends, but the bar is thin like standard 1.78 in bars that won't leave that gap between the lugs from the fat bar. Love the ISO MM300 combo.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

I'm still amazed by how much I like this watch. SBDX017


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Question to all the MM300 owners out there - are you all having them serviced every 5 years by Seiko in Japan as recommended?

I love the MM300, I've been thinking of taking the step up for a while now but it's a big jump up from the other watches I've owned so I figured I'd look to save by getting one that's used. However, I just asked my local Seiko for an indication of how much I'd have to spend on a service and it starts at an eyewatering AU$710 (US$555) but it's not capped and including parts like some other high end brands... which when combined with the cost of a gently used MM300 is likely to be more than a new one.

It'd be a real shame if this one ended up being out of my league, but I'm wondering what all the MM300 owners out there do... do you:a) pay the full cost of a proper service in Japan every 5 years - after all, this is pretty comparable to the cost of ownership of other high end divers (just unfortunately it might be a little more than I can personally justify straight after buying one); ​b) get your MM300 serviced for a much lower price by a local independent watchmaker (which is what I'd have no problem doing with an Omega, and ETA or something like that, but might be a little more difficult to find someone for the MM300 as it's quite a lot rarer than the usual Swiss fare most of the independent watchmakers here in Perth seem to specialise in); or​c) just enjoy it until something busts and don't worry about the recommended service intervals, knowing that you may have to fork out big time at some unknown point in the future.​
At this point I'm thinking that I can't really afford a MM300 unless I save up for a new one (or at least one that's no more than 3 years old, so I've got time to put some money aside) but I'd love for someone to prove me wrong!

*EDIT* - sorry, looks like I've had this all wrong... I've been following prices on the older SBDX001 on the (apparently false) assumption that they'd have to be much cheaper than the SBDX017. Turns out (from a quick check on watchrecon) that 017s purchased new recently are some of the best value and the 001s seem to command a premium... just gotta keep saving a little more for a 017 and I should get a good few years to prepare for the service bill!!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

khd said:


> Question to all the MM300 owners out there - are you all having them serviced every 5 years by Seiko in Japan as recommended?
> 
> I love the MM300, I've been thinking of taking the step up for a while now but it's a big jump up from the other watches I've owned so I figured I'd look to save by getting one that's used. However, I just asked my local Seiko for an indication of how much I'd have to spend on a service and it starts at an eyewatering AU$710 (US$555) but it's not capped and including parts like some other high end brands... which when combined with the cost of a gently used MM300 is likely to be more than a new one.
> 
> ...


https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Goodbye mm300.

Wanted: Seiko Samurai SRPB51K1


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I mean hot damn; I guess we knew this was coming, but it isn't clear yet if it's discontinued because they're going to release essentially the same thing but with sapphire and no more "MARINEMASTER" on the dial, ala "greeny leak", or if the Basel leak is a one last hurrah type deal. Leaning towards the former.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Damn, that sounds crazy... can't believe it's discontinued! I'm only really shopping used at the moment (and wavering between the MM300 and a couple of other options) but if it's discontinued the good deals that have always been out there will probably dry up, at least for a while o|

If they do reboot it I assume they'd pop the prospex logo on the dial, but surely they wouldnt use the new arrow handset from the Tuna as well?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

My SBDX001 feels older today 









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

I just ordered one from shopping in japan. After hearing news. Made my decision easy. Hope newer version comes out. My 2nd big watch after Omega PO titaium.


----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Terrible news. I've always been on the fence about picking one up, but I may have to just pull the trigger now.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Mike987 said:


> I just ordered one from shopping in japan. After hearing news. Made my decision easy. Hope newer version comes out. My 2nd big watch after Omega PO titaium.


Mike, are you in the US? If so, what does Shopping in Japan charge for shipping?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Mike, are you in the US? If so, what does Shopping in Japan charge for shipping?


I ordered from Japan multiple times, including my SBDX017. Shipping was anywhere from free to $20. The amount of money I saved buying from Japan AD (Rakuten & eBates) negated any shipping cost. FYI, If you don't follow F71, 20% eBates at Rakuten Global. I bought this guy from the Watch-Shop last Dec.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I really can't understand why discontinued it.
https://www.seiyajapan.com/blogs/news/sayonara


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Picked one up from Seiya last night. They are now sold out.


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Mike987 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one from shopping in japan. After hearing news. Made my decision easy. Hope newer version comes out. My 2nd big watch after Omega PO titaium.
> ...


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

Ordered mine last week from Chino. 79xxxx serial, must be near the last production of SBDX017. Goodbye MARINEMASTER dial.

I wonder how long before we see the watch that replaces this one. Does anyone remember the 001 to 017 transition a few years ago?


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Newly arrived for me. On a Redrockstraps vintage olive drab canvas.

This watch definitely has to be seen to really appreciate what makes it special









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtek (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello all. Im new here, just registered as I am anticipating the MM300 replacement much like others here. I do plan to get the new model when available, although keeping my current one too. Anyway, here is my MM with an angus bracelet.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Mike987 said:


> I just ordered one from shopping in japan. After hearing news. Made my decision easy. Hope newer version comes out. My 2nd big watch after Omega PO titaium.


I ordered one from shopping in japan as well ; now the price went up.


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

GEO_79 said:


> Mike987 said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered one from shopping in japan. After hearing news. Made my decision easy. Hope newer version comes out. My 2nd big watch after Omega PO titaium.
> ...


$239....


----------



## gullwinggt (Jun 27, 2016)

This is so wonderful, you all are making me want one. But can't get it anymore though atleast with the Marinemaster dial. Anyone know what would be price on the upcoming green dial?


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

It is no longer a MM300 if without the MARINEMASTER on the dial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

First MMs were issued without MM sign on the dial, haven't they?

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

hb5 said:


> First MMs were issued without MM sign on the dial, haven't they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


You could say its predecessors, the 6215 and 6159, did not have MARINEMASTER on the dial.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f281/con...ional-dive-watches-170010.html#/topics/170010 photo from WUS member Harry, and this thread.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

That was my point exactly. So I do not think removing sign MM would be such a huge disaster, especially if they improve some other aspects of the watch.

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

hb5 said:


> First MMs were issued without MM sign on the dial, haven't they?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


I am new and do you all consider the 6215, and 6159 as MM300?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

They are all predecessors of present MM300 (SBDX001 and 017) so I wanted to say that it is not going to be tragical if Seiko decides to remove MM sign from dial. Despite I presonally like it. 

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Official MM-saywhatnow thread? That must be some old discontinued model, never heard of it. Get with the times guys!


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I recently picked up a MM300 with an Isofrane strap. Seiko fat springbars diameter is too large to fit in the Isofrane strap, but other springbars have a smaller diameter on the part that fits into the lug-holes. Does anyone know where I can order springbars that fit in the Isofrane strap, but that are the correct diameter on the ends that fit into the watch? The springbars that came with the Isofrane seem a little loose when I fit them to the MM300.

Also, anyone know where i can pick up 2 pins/collars for the bracelet? It was missing a couple of those too.


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

Just got it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

haejuk said:


> I recently picked up a MM300 with an Isofrane strap. Seiko fat springbars diameter is too large to fit in the Isofrane strap, but other springbars have a smaller diameter on the part that fits into the lug-holes. Does anyone know where I can order springbars that fit in the Isofrane strap, but that are the correct diameter on the ends that fit into the watch? The springbars that came with the Isofrane seem a little loose when I fit them to the MM300.
> 
> Also, anyone know where i can pick up 2 pins/collars for the bracelet? It was missing a couple of those too.


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products...0mmx1-78mm-double-flanged-with-fat-1-1mm-ends


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks! I just bought a bunch of stuff from Toxicnatos. I guess I will have to buy some more. Now if I could only get the current spring bars out of the Isofrane easily.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Got the Strapcode Angus Jubilee. Very impressed with the quality, finishing, comfort, the way it fits between the lugs (no dancing!).









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

pretty sad to see this beauty dismissed.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

If this is all about profits, my guess is the newer models with an upgraded crystal and down graded movements will gain Seiko more profit than the MM300. 

Also, there is more separation between entry level divers and the Grand Seiko brand. With no more MM300 as we know it there is a definitive line between product lines. Just my thoughts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Been wearing mine on a Crafter Blue and the strap is growing on me










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Mtek said:


> Hello all. Im new here, just registered as I am anticipating the MM300 replacement much like others here. I do plan to get the new model when available, although keeping my current one too. Anyway, here is my MM with an angus bracelet.


Really like that bracelet, where did you get it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Mtek (Feb 26, 2018)

vudedoo said:


> Mtek said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all. Im new here, just registered as I am anticipating the MM300 replacement much like others here. I do plan to get the new model when available, although keeping my current one too. Anyway, here is my MM with an angus bracelet.
> ...


Thanks. It's a Strapcode "angus" jubilee. In my opinion, great quality, service, and fast shipping. The buckle has a bit sharp edges, but I switched out to an oem mm300 clasp anyway.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Gorgeous watch.


----------



## franek k (Dec 16, 2017)

Mm300 + miltat Z by Strapcode.
Wanted to get that distressed black but it was out of stock so i gave a try to that khaki and its totally awesome!


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Flying high above the friendly sky









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

The MMaster


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Back on the stock bracelet









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

motomatic said:


> Here's my _official_ MM300 - what a great watch. Been lusting after this _aesthetic_ for more than a decade.
> 
> View attachment 12969717


Glad you like it, and I get the temptation... but to me this strolled right past "homage" and straight into "knock off" territory.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

motomatic said:


> Here's my _official_ MM300 - what a great watch. Been lusting after this _aesthetic_ for more than a decade.
> 
> View attachment 12969717


Sorry but there is nothing official about this cheap Chinese copy knockoff that belongs in this thread. Back to the replica forum for you.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

motomatic said:


> Thanks! It's been great so far! So glad I didn't spend thousands more! This thing is glorious!
> 
> Here it is in all its glory near some Seikos and other name-branded authentic and official pieces (my VERY MODEST collection):
> 
> View attachment 12972991


No it's not a fake, but IT IS a copy. Copying the design exactly, and then only changing the name just isn't right in my book. China is great at copying other companies products cheaply. In this instance your not getting a trophy from me just for participating. Maybe start an official copy thread elsewhere


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> No it's not a fake, but IT IS a copy. Copying the design exactly, and then only changing the name just isn't right in my book. China is great at copying other companies products cheaply. In this instance your not getting a trophy from me just for participating. Maybe start an official copy thread elsewhere


+1 there's a dedicated thread for the merkur watch. No need to talk down on owners if the Seiko MM300 just because you don't own one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally I got a Crafter Blue, and I like it!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Isn't it actually an om300?
(It says that on the dial.)

I think people here would be more forgiving... perhaps... if this company didn't duplicate the style of watches still in production. There are plenty of watch companies that have their own styles and models that periodically release homages to great watches of the past.
When your business model is entirely predicated on mimicking the style of other currently-produced watches then you will inevitably alienate the people that have held those original watches in high regard.

Those are the people that you're posting to in this particular thread in this particular forum. It's great to be proud of your watch but it's also important to think about your audience and understand that appropriate subject matter does indeed matter to us. 

...I don't own a mm300 FWIW but I come here to look at them because I really like them.


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

MM300 on Crafter Blue Strap










Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

Been enjoying the stock bracelet lately









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Honeymoon reaching two months









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

I’m really considering one of these but am concerned on the size. I got a 7” wrist and can handle a 44mm width but that 15mm depth has me second guessing. Is there a dress shirt on the market that can handle this thick of a watch? Lol

Also, any thoughts on paying a bit more for the SBDX017 vs the 001? Is the coating worth it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Slimetime said:


> I'm really considering one of these but am concerned on the size. I got a 7" wrist and can handle a 44mm width but that 15mm depth has me second guessing. Is there a dress shirt on the market that can handle this thick of a watch? Lol
> 
> Also, any thoughts on paying a bit more for the SBDX017 vs the 001? Is the coating worth it?


I have a 7" wrist and can even wear it with a Nato under a dress shirt.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Slimetime said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really considering one of these but am concerned on the size. I got a 7" wrist and can handle a 44mm width but that 15mm depth has me second guessing. Is there a dress shirt on the market that can handle this thick of a watch? Lol
> ...


Sweet. Looks amazing on that cream NATO!


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Slimetime said:


> I'm really considering one of these but am concerned on the size. I got a 7" wrist and can handle a 44mm width but that 15mm depth has me second guessing. Is there a dress shirt on the market that can handle this thick of a watch? Lol


My wrist is also 7". I got the Sbdx017 just last week. It is the thickest and heaviest watch in my collection. I actually love the depth size.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

motomatic said:


> lestorfreemon said:
> 
> 
> > +1 there's a dedicated thread for the merkur watch. No need to talk down on owners if the Seiko MM300 just because you don't own one.
> ...


Yours is an official copy piece of junk. Take it for a dive so how it fairs


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

motomatic said:


> Here's my _official_ MM300 - what a great watch. Been lusting after this _aesthetic_ for more than a decade.


Nope.

Its a high quality rebranded replica, designed to look as much like a seiko MM300 with out being an outright copy.
Its sold by a manufacturer who accepts pre-orders then fails to deliver watches in his stated timeline, who then sends out Fake tracking information to satisfy ebay's timely shipping requirements but the watches do not ship. 
In my opinion, it is a watch manufacturer ponzi scheme = where incoming cash is used to pay outstanding canceled eBay purchase requests and all the while the occasional watch trickles out and encourages more purchases.

Im glad you received your's and that you are happy with the quality/ price ratio..... I hope other pre-order buyers end up as happy as you are and that none of you ever have a warranty concern.

It doesn't have any place here in the Seiko forum IMO.

Edit - Doesn't sound like I'm telling you anything you don't already know.....you said it all yourself two days ago.....

"Re: Merkur MM comes up with 9015Movt seiko SBDX001 homage
My Feiko MM300 SBDX001 finally arrived today. The date wheel feels like its clutch is slipping when setting the date, and the secondary clasp keeps coming undone by itself, which is getting annoying. It looks pretty nice, but the bezel isn't the greatest and exudes Chinese "quality" - not the best - I was hoping for better than this. Is the date wheel supposed to "skip" while setting it? Never had a Citizen movement before, because I've always avoided the brand, but wanted the nicer looking Merkur rather than the stupid Shark watch.

It LOOKS AMAZE though. Totally Amaze. It LOOKS better than my Seiko Stargates. I've been wearing it constantly since unboxing it. It's a looker, for sure. Been lusting after this aesthetic for more than a decade.
_
Last edited by motomatic; 2 Days Ago at __18:09__."_​


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

Curious little mate checking out the MM300 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

That's hilarious, I do enjoy your interpretation of diving. All kidding aside, I'm glad you enjoy your watch and the aesthetic pleases you. Lets agree to stick to the MM300 going forward shall we?


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Gtfo with the replica copy watch.


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

I dunno, man, seems lame if nothing else. This a Seiko subforum after all 

Sooooo, sbdx001 or sbdx017? The former because it’s the “first” run or the latter because of the scratch resistant coating?


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Slimetime said:


> I dunno, man, seems lame if nothing else. This a Seiko subforum after all
> 
> Sooooo, sbdx001 or sbdx017? The former because it's the "first" run or the latter because of the scratch resistant coating?


I prefer the SBDX001 due to the clean crown. 017 is said to have better lume, but I'm really happy with mine. There's the MEMS angle of course and Diashield which I don't care about.

That being said, I went with the 001 simply because I found a good deal on one, I would have gone for the 017 just the same if the deal was good (good price and reputable seller). I don't think the difference is dramatic.









Sent from my ONE A2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

I’m sure that’s what it’s going to come down to for me too, but I also really appreciate hearing these exact opinions on them! I’m a complete noob with watches as my low post count suggests. But I’ve been bitten hard as all-get-out by the bug and convinced this is my next one


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

motomatic said:


> I wonder why y'all getting so butthurt and trying to stifle any discussion about the highest form of flattery to the venerable SBDX001/017. Being a huge fan of the expensive Seiko watch is what made me happily order this MERKUR version. I am not a criminal for being a fan of this design and buying into it any way I can.
> 
> I can't justify prices much over $350 max, after destroying a few examples costing 5+ times as much. I'm just hard on my things, and watches are not forever (for me). I crash a lot, fall down a lot, hit things... Through all of that, I've learned that fine movements and superb finishes aren't anymore durable in the real world, and after ruining a few grails, found a happy medium at a much lower price point. Along with variety, I can't be the only one who isn't driven so emotionally with their acquisitions. On a practical level, there are now new options, that fit this thread's paradigm (for some). Free thinking and and open mind could save you a grip, but then again I'm treated as a criminal on this thread for being a fan, but not spending enough.
> 
> I almost pulled the trigger on a new SBDX001 when it was around $1200 new, but even back then I couldn't justify that for not having Sapphire, after scratching the heck out of many Seiko Hardlex offerings, even the Sumo's "Sapphlex". They never made one that I actually wanted, because hardlex isn't worth more than $200 to me. Finally, an option with higher spec'd materials is offered, and I snatched it up with a quickness. Others should be aware of its availability in a thread dedicated to a semi-grail such as this.


It's still Chinese knockoff trash distributed by a garbage company. Being hard on watches is hardly a reason to buy a replica then interject such into the real watch thread. You knew what you were doing when you came in here. Please keep it moving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

motomatic said:


> This MERKUR has completely filled the void for my want of the Seiko MM300. I no longer crave what I always considered grossly overpriced. I just thought I'd drop this here in case some were yet unaware of this reasonably priced option.
> 
> What does the Seiko have that the MERKUR doesn't? Seriously. I can tell you what the MERKUR has that the SEIKO doesn't, SAPPHIRE. Seiko has been disappointing me lately with all their ARROW hour hands (like on the Monster), blech. Gross. The MM300 and MERKUR have the best hands, hands down. I'm happy to join your ranks here, as a new owner myself. It feels good to be a gangsta, ghetto fabulous at a fraction of the price.
> 
> It seems to be inspired by the Seiko SBDX001/017 = highest form of flattery. I share respect as I wear my high-quality sapphired beast.


How is high quality associated with terrible timing issues you have? Get off the sapphire bandwagon. It doesn't make your watch better. Your watch is a junk knockoff. Nothing more. You couldn't pay me to wear it. No one in this thread is feeling like yours is better or wishing they had one instead. They are why you keep bringing this useless commentary into this thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

khd.... jump on a ferry and head over to the Quoka Arms... keep an eye out for Wildmans85, looks like he and his little friend are waiting for you to buy them a beer while you check out his MM300


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

.


----------



## Mtek (Feb 26, 2018)

Ignore the irrelevant knock offs, let's get back to the real deal.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Enjoying the view of the real deal. Real people don’t wear fake watches.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

motomatic said:


> Never did I, nor never would I! How dare you?! Where did I talk down to anyone? Hopefully, your manipulative tactics will be obvious to everyone.
> 
> This thread is entitled, "Official MM300 thread", nowhere does it say, "SEIKO", mine is an official MERKUR MM300 and comes with upgrades from the original. Some fragile folks here.


You're in the Seiko Forum, it doesn't have to say Seiko in the thread title. How about taking your trolling somewhere else (like to another community)?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Was giving him the benefit of the doubt, but he finally showed his true self.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

motomatic said:


> I can't argue with that. You're 100% right on. I was trolling, got called out, got butthurt, etc. I'll sing my praises for my beloved OM300 elsewhere. (unless people keep addressing me, then I could respond)


No, you're done here.

And folks, please keep rule 10 in mind when dealing with members like this: _10. Don't engage in dialogue with a troll or a spammer. Report them to the Moderators or use the "report post" button located in each post._


----------



## Slimetime (Oct 21, 2017)

Ok what about the sbdx012 (or 003)??? That gold feel too blingy after awhile? Seems legit grail?


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Slimetime said:


> I dunno, man, seems lame if nothing else. This a Seiko subforum after all
> 
> Sooooo, sbdx001 or sbdx017? The former because it's the "first" run or the latter because of the scratch resistant coating?


A 017 will be newer, a 001 will have extra years of wear and may require a service soon. Diashield is great for preventing microscratches but once scratched will be difficult to polish out. Both will ding and dent about the same.

All else being equal I'd take the 017 every time.

I don't mind the signed prospex crown but believe the crown itself is not diashielded so the etching can be professionally polished out if it really bothers you. I wouldn't want to try it myself but read posts where other members here have had it done.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

matthew P said:


> khd.... jump on a ferry and head over to the Quoka Arms... keep an eye out for Wildmans85, looks like he and his little friend are waiting for you to buy them a beer while you check out his MM300


Haha I must admit, the thought crossed my mind but I didn't wanna come across too much like a stalker or anything.

Lucky for me the call out seems to have worked though, a super cool WUS member from Perth has got in touch with a pal of his who isn't on here but owns a MM300... turns out we all work pretty close by (not that surprising considering there's only really one major street in the Perth CBD lol) so hopefully I'm gonna catch up with them next week and check it out :-!


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

obomomomo said:


> Slimetime said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, man, seems lame if nothing else. This a Seiko subforum after all
> ...


I believe some folks also said the early 01 had more issues with the crown tube threads...


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I choose the 001 for several reasons. I preferred the first edition of the release and didn’t care for the 017 signed crown. However the main reason I choose the 001 was because mine is a 2015 model the year my first son was born so it’s significant to myself as it will be the same age as him and I shall gift it to him in 15 years when he reaches 18


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Is there any way to know if my SBDX001 was made in 2003 or 2013? Serial number begins with 39.


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

I like my sbdx017 but with nato. Sometimes to big during work so bought myself casio gw5000....


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe too big for your wrist with nato, but nevertheless a great watch!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

khd said:


> Haha I must admit, the thought crossed my mind but I didn't wanna come across too much like a stalker or anything.
> 
> Lucky for me the call out seems to have worked though, a super cool WUS member from Perth has got in touch with a pal of his who isn't on here but owns a MM300... turns out we all work pretty close by (not that surprising considering there's only really one major street in the Perth CBD lol) so hopefully I'm gonna catch up with them next week and check it out :-!


C-mon,,,, you've got the mall and the terrace....., 
now get out and enjoy one of these while you check out that watch









you are going to love it, its top heavy and chunky but its a magnificent watch.
the 017's are worth the premium IMO as they seem to have better time keeping out of the box based on reports here.

heres one of my two from back in the day



















third photo not mine = but one of the photos that started my obsession


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

drool!


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

I was skeptical about Crafter Blue, not with its quality or design but if it will fit my wrist well. Skeptical no more.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

matthew P said:


> C-mon,,,, you've got the mall and the terrace.....,
> now get out and enjoy one of these while you check out that watch
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics mate!

I can't wait to check one out in real life "on the Terrace" (you knew that though right; not much chance that we all worked in the mall :-d)... fingers crossed they take up the beer option instead of the coffee, I know these days not everyone feels as comfortable as I do with day drinking!


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> I was skeptical about Crafter Blue, not with its quality or design but if it will fit my wrist well. Skeptical no more.


How big is your wrist sir? I have 6.5 inch wrist and i am afraid it wont be a good fit from what i read

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the same size and I saw MM300 on 6.5 and it was OK. I mean, on the border of being OK.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

Gilmour said:


> I have the same size and I saw MM300 on 6.5 and it was OK. I mean, on the border of being OK.


Sorry if i was not clear, i meant the fit on crafterblue strap. I have mm300 already but hesitant to try crafterblue.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

marcell said:


> Sorry if i was not clear, i meant the fit on crafterblue strap. I have mm300 already but hesitant to try crafterblue.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


7 inch or thereabouts.

I like to wear my heavy watches snug, and I cut off 5 positions in the Crafter Blue (left 5 more) and have it on the 2nd hole in the clasp. I believe it will be fine for 6.5.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> 7 inch or thereabouts.
> 
> I like to wear my heavy watches snug, and I cut off 5 positions in the Crafter Blue (left 5 more) and have it on the 2nd hole in the clasp. I believe it will be fine for 6.5.


Thanks for the answer. How do you like cb compares to oem rubber strap?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

marcell said:


> Thanks for the answer. How do you like cb compares to oem rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


The original rubber strap is too stiff. I have the Dagaz version and I love it. However, they both face the same issue of in-between holes sometimes during the day. The CB uses the clasp (which I wasn't really a fan for a long time) and I am able to find that sweet spot, and use the adjustment only when necessary. So in terms of comfort, CB wins hands down.

Look wise I still prefer those diamond patterns of the original to be honest.


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> The original rubber strap is too stiff. I have the Dagaz version and I love it. However, they both face the same issue of in-between holes sometimes during the day. The CB uses the clasp (which I wasn't really a fan for a long time) and I am able to find that sweet spot, and use the adjustment only when necessary. So in terms of comfort, CB wins hands down.
> 
> Look wise I still prefer those diamond patterns of the original to be honest.


Tbh i love the looks of the oem strap and i dont have issues with fit, infact i like a bit stiff rubber strap. I have dagaz version too and didnt like it at all, it doesnt have a sheen like oem and too soft. I think i will just stick to oem strap, i just want new toys i guess.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

marcell said:


> How big is your wrist sir? I have 6.5 inch wrist and i am afraid it wont be a good fit from what i read
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


My wrist is a about 6.5". I have no issues.


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)

marcell said:


> Tbh i love the looks of the oem strap and i dont have issues with fit, infact i like a bit stiff rubber strap. I have dagaz version too and didnt like it at all, it doesnt have a sheen like oem and too soft. I think i will just stick to oem strap, i just want new toys i guess.
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Ya if the fit of factory strap works for you, stick to that. In fact I thought the same originally and even bought a 2nd one just in case! Hahaha


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

mtb2104 said:


> The original rubber strap is too stiff. I have the Dagaz version and I love it. However, they both face the same issue of in-between holes sometimes during the day. The CB uses the clasp (which I wasn't really a fan for a long time) and I am able to find that sweet spot, and use the adjustment only when necessary. So in terms of comfort, CB wins hands down.
> 
> Look wise I still prefer those diamond patterns of the original to be honest.


Tbh i love the looks of the oem strap and i dont have issues with fit, infact i like a bit stiff rubber strap. I have dagaz version too and didnt like it at all, it doesnt have a sheen like oem and too soft. I think i will just stick to oem strap, i just want new toys i guess.

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Mannal thanks for the photo. Encouraging for us with small wrist!

Now the only thing to do is to buy it.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Here is my MM300 on the day my son was born 5 weeks ago. 10th February 2018


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ that’s awesome. Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS_Systems (May 6, 2017)

Beautiful baby boy!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Congrats man. Still remember the day my daughter was born like it was yesterday.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Congrats Tricky, just beautiful, you must be so proud! 

Oh, and congrats on the new bub too mate :-d


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

khd said:


> Congrats Tricky, just beautiful, you must be so proud!
> 
> Oh, and congrats on the new bub too mate


Thanks, I know it's a beautiful watch of which I'm proud to own.

Jokes aside this watch is a 2015 sbdx001 the year my first son was born and I will pass it onto him. I haven't decided what 2018 watch to buy which I will pass onto my second son. It needs to be of similar value to make it fair and not something too out there as such


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Mate that's a great idea... I have a birth month year 6309 and I get a real kick out of it, but it'd be doubly cool if my old man had of bought it 35 years ago!

Pretty hard choice for the second watch though... you could always get another MM300 (as a father of three I can tell you that's the safest option to avoid future fights







)


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> Thanks, I know it's a beautiful watch of which I'm proud to own.
> 
> Jokes aside this watch is a 2015 sbdx001 the year my first son was born and I will pass it onto him. I haven't decided what 2018 watch to buy which I will pass onto my second son. It needs to be of similar value to make it fair and not something too out there as such


Ooh, I vote SBDB015 Landmaster.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

The Landmaster is a nice choice... might not fit with Tricky’s “not too out there” comment though 

One of the Tunas could also be an option... whatever he decides it sure is a cool idea and probably does wonders for getting the wife on board with the purchase, wish I’d have thought of it for my three kids!


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

marcell said:


> How big is your wrist sir? I have 6.5 inch wrist and i am afraid it wont be a good fit from what i read
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


mine is 6.2 inch. others are saying it is big.but it is not that big as base on what i can see from it and it is comfortable.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

khd said:


> Mate that's a great idea... I have a birth month year 6309 and I get a real kick out of it, but it'd be doubly cool if my old man had of bought it 35 years ago!
> 
> Pretty hard choice for the second watch though... you could always get another MM300 (as a father of three I can tell you that's the safest option to avoid future fights
> 
> ...


I'm thinking the green sumo or maybe the limited edition blue MM300. Or even a Sinn 104 or 103.


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

My second Seiko - MM300 from 2012.
Currently placed only in watch box but I am not able to sell it...love at the first sight.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

I am fine with the PS printed on crown but big no on the dial of MM300.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone who seen the new MM300 green with ceramic bezel?

not a big fan of that ceramic bezel, I love ceramic but I don't like that they applied lume on the first 20 minutes only.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I agree. What a half-assed attempt at a Lumed bezel. All or nothing, I don’t understand a partially Lumed bezel.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

TBH i kinda like the green mm300, im already thinking to sell my discontinued sbdx017 to purchase this new mm300. What do you guys think?


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

I would keep sbdx017.
Probably I am "too oldschool" but I miss MARINEMASTER on dial.
Looks that marinemaster is dead...


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

joaquin1986 said:


> TBH i kinda like the green mm300, im already thinking to sell my discontinued sbdx017 to purchase this new mm300. What do you guys think?


I like the green version and the upgrades, no doubt....but.... I prefer the Marinemaster text and the black dial/bezel.

The Marinemaster as we know has the potential to be a true Seiko collectors item. Has anyone noticed that the term Marinemaster is only used for the SLA025 model?


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Not really minding the x on that green one its quite clean could live with that if they bring out a new mm300, its being overused thats the biggest problem i think


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

joaquin1986 said:


> TBH i kinda like the green mm300, im already thinking to sell my discontinued sbdx017 to purchase this new mm300. What do you guys think?


I say sell, but not just yet... but only because I'm keen on buying one in a couple of months when I've got the cash ;-)

In all seriousness, no way I'd sell the SBDX017 until you know for sure what ends up happening with the MM300 - unless a black one comes out later this year you might find that the prices appreciate significantly (think Spork... or gen 1 Orange Monster).


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

EpsteinBarr said:


> I would keep sbdx017.
> Probably I am "too oldschool" but I miss MARINEMASTER on dial.
> Looks that marinemaster is dead...


So am I. At the same time I'm not saddened by the dropping of the name and the changes, because I have mine and that makes it just that more special. As a long time owner and follower of Seiko Diver's (I bought a 6309 diver in 1986, it's still in the rotation) I know that changes happen regularly.

Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I’ve a SBDX001 and I wouldn’t consider selling . The black dial and bezel, unsigned crown, marinemaster on the dial all make it for a future classic and potentially a rise in price. If that’s not the case it will still bring me enjoyment and hopefully my eldest son the same enjoyment in 15 years when he turns 18


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

I like new green MM300. But...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

That green version bezel looks really tall..... any specs of the watch height yet.... I’m wondering if the ceramic bezel has made it taller still again?


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

hight (thickness) of green version is 15,4mm if I am not wrong


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

matthew P said:


> That green version bezel looks really tall..... any specs of the watch height yet.... I'm wondering if the ceramic bezel has made it taller still again?


Bit thicker at 15.4mm, the MM300 was listed at 14.6mm from memory

https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/prospex/sea/marinemasterpro/sbdx021


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

The partially lumed bezel, additional thickness and most important the ugly X for me is a big no


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> I agree. What a half-assed attempt at a Lumed bezel. All or nothing, I don't understand a partially Lumed bezel.


It's a tool watch, and they need to highlight the last 20 minutes of air. If the whole bezel is lumed, there's no way to recognize the bezel position underwater.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Double post


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Didn't realize the difference in height...SBDX017 for me it is!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

DarthVedder said:


> It's a tool watch, and they need to highlight the last 20 minutes of air. If the whole bezel is lumed, there's no way to recognize the bezel position underwater.


If they want to highlight the last 20 minutes of air, shouldn't the lume be on the 40-60 minutes portion?


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> If they want to highlight the last 20 minutes of air, shouldn't the lume be on the 40-60 minutes portion?


You would think so.

With a rotating bezel, you are supposed to set the bezel's "zero" opposite the minute hand. That way, when the minute hand reaches the "zero" and the highlighted portion of the bezel, you know you have to start your ascent. The "zero" is the most prominent point of the bezel because it marks the moment when the diver has to start ascending.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> I've a SBDX001 and I wouldn't consider selling . The black dial and bezel, unsigned crown, marinemaster on the dial all make it for a future classic and potentially a rise in price. If that's not the case it will still bring me enjoyment and hopefully my eldest son the same enjoyment in 15 years when he turns 18


You might change your mind when his 18 , most people are not obsessive with watches gave my son a couple of nice watches but he sold one and rarely wears the other , apple watches and supreme clothing and computers are more his thing

the thought is nice especially when they are little but it might not be appreciated as much as you would like , when I give something it theirs to do as they please I don't mind if they sell it and buy something their interested in


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > I've a SBDX001 and I wouldn't consider selling . The black dial and bezel, unsigned crown, marinemaster on the dial all make it for a future classic and potentially a rise in price. If that's not the case it will still bring me enjoyment and hopefully my eldest son the same enjoyment in 15 years when he turns 18
> ...


I know he may not like it but hopefully he will grow up and appreciate watches. I've had an interest in watches since around 17 if I remember correct and bought myself a planet ocean 42mm 2500 movement when I was 21. I loved that watch and have loved quality watches since so I do hope he follows in my footsteps. I understand he may not be that into Seiko so I'll maybe pass on a Rolex instead, I guess I'll just gauge it when time comes


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> I know he may not like it but hopefully he will grow up and appreciate watches. I've had an interest in watches since around 17 if I remember correct and bought myself a planet ocean 42mm 2500 movement when I was 21. I loved that watch and have loved quality watches since so I do hope he follows in my footsteps. I understand he may not be that into Seiko so I'll maybe pass on a Rolex instead, I guess I'll just gauge it when time comes


Also, if he doesn't seem into it at 18 you could also just hang on to it until you die and pass it on then... I inherited an ultra thin gold quartz Seiko when my father passed away, it has zero resale value and is not something I would normally be interested in, but knowing that he wore it daily for decades makes me cherish it more than anything else I own even if I don't wear it much.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> You might change your mind when his 18 , most people are not obsessive with watches gave my son a couple of nice watches but he sold one and rarely wears the other , apple watches and supreme clothing and computers are more his thing. The thought is nice especially when they are little but it might not be appreciated as much as you would like , when I give something it theirs to do as they please I don't mind if they sell it and buy something their interested in





Tricky73 said:


> I know he may not like it but hopefully he will grow up and appreciate watches. I've had an interest in watches since around 17 if I remember correct and bought myself a planet ocean 42mm 2500 movement when I was 21. I loved that watch and have loved quality watches since so I do hope he follows in my footsteps. I understand he may not be that into Seiko so I'll maybe pass on a Rolex instead, I guess I'll just gauge it when time comes


It obviously depends on the son and his interest in watches at the time. I'm ashamed to say that any watch I'd been given when I was 18 would have been lost (or sold) before I hit 20. I was into my 40s before I had any real interest in watches and have since been passed my grandfather's Longines - a watch that I will treasure to the day I die. It will go to one of my kids when I die, probably not my son though as he's in line for the Rolex Sub I bought for my 50th.

This is the MM300 thread though so I'll finish by saying that I'll decide when he gets to 18 if he gets my MM300 then. I bought him an orange 'Mini Monster' (SRP483) when he was 10. Five years on and he still wears it every day - it is the very definition of a 'beater' - he's absolutely battered it but it's running still like a champ. If he's still wearing a watch every day when he's 18 I'll happily give him my SBDX017.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My Hirsch natural rubber strap arrived today. I have a 6.5ish" wrist so I ordered the 110/70mm and the fit is perfect. I'm not sure if it will replace the bracelet but is is pretty comfortable and drilled lugs make it pretty simple to swap-out.

I say 👍


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting that they made the bezel even taller.... having owned two of these the last thing it needs is more top weight?- maybe they wanted to make the new bezel incompatible with the old model cases?

As an aside I’ve been buying cheap vintage pieces for a little fun and to have stuff that I can wear but also gift to my kids when their wrists get big enough to wear them. 
Right now they are both keen on the caravelle diver but hopefully I will find something else that one of them likes more. I figure at about 16 I will get them started, if they are into watches at college graduation then I will gift them a nice watch or buy them there own nice piece to their taste.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I keep going back and forth on the PS300 vs MM300...I can definitely appreciate the ceramic bezel, sapphire glass, and don't even mind the PS "X", but ultimately I like the bezel pip on the OG, the sloppy 2000's era text MARINEMASTER, and the sheen of the hardlex+bezel insert that makes it feel like one solid chunk visually. Feels somewhat more disjointed with the new sapphire and ceramic visually but I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Just got lucky, ordered mine from seiya
He is still selling at 2088$
Amazon has it listed at 2800$




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought i would hate the X but I find myself ok with that instead of the marine master text - mainly because its somewhat clean and symmetrical, less wordy.

what i don't like is the added height and the lack of lume pip in the triangle at 12..... while i understand its unnecessary with a fully lumed triangle I appreciated the vintage charm.

ceramic bezel /sapphire glass / partially lumed bezel..... sure this may be progress but I'm afraid I prefer the older "inferior" bezel and domed hardlex for its warmth.









old school photo.... not mine - chriscentro i think, he really should water mark his outstanding work.


----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

matthew P said:


> I thought i would hate the X but I find myself ok with that instead of the marine master text - daily because its somewhat clean and symmetrical, less wordy.
> 
> what i don't like is the added height and the lack of lume pip in the triangle at 12..... while i understand its unnecessary with a fully lumed triangle I appreciated the vintage charm.
> 
> ...


That is gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Seko (Oct 29, 2016)

My initial thoughts on the new MM... Seiko failed to upgrade the single biggest fault with the watch, the clasp. The clasp is very subpar compared to Glidelock. 

Sapphire crystal is a positive upgrade. I've never had a problem with the Hardlex but I prefer the flat sapphire with AR on my SD tuna over the MM's curved Hardlex.

Bezel now being ceramic is certainly an upgrade over the lacquer from a durability perspective. But, I'm not sold on the aesthetics.

The X on the dial is a huge downer for me. Marinemaster has always separated the high end dive watches from the regular prospex divers, seems that's gone now.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Clasp was good and innovative when it first debuted ~18 years ago, but you're right, it could definitely be thinner and use an update. We keep talking about whether or not a standard Prospex MM300 ala Basel LE greenie will be released (it has to be), but perhaps the question should be when and what is next?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Do we know the clasp wasn't upgraded on the new MM?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I kinda liked the new MM (or whatever we are calling it) - some nice upgrades, with sapphire, partially lumed bezel - but not at the $3895CAN I have seen them listed for...

love my MM300 more now!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, I kinda liked the new MM (or whatever we are calling it) - some nice upgrades, with sapphire, partially lumed bezel - but not at the $3895CAN I have seen them listed for...
> 
> love my MM300 more now!


If history repeats itself, the lines bezel may be LE only. They have done that on a couple LE tunas lately.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Mine is here (rock!) and I took a quick peek at it and it looks glorious. I was surprised at the size of it. I knew the dimensions and I have comparable watches but it was still smaller that I expected it to be as far as just laying eyes on it. I'm a daily tuna wearer so yeah that's why. Small in a good way. It looked great.

I'll get it out and set up the bracelet tomorrow. 

Even though it came from the latest sold-out batch from Seiya it still has an October 2017 serial so maybe there is a secret govt warehouse like in Raiders of the Lost Ark that's full of mm300's somewhere in Japan.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

nolte said:


> Mine is here (rock!) and I took a quick peek at it and it looks glorious. I was surprised at the size of it. I knew the dimensions and I have comparable watches but it was still smaller that I expected it to be as far as just laying eyes on it. I'm a daily tuna wearer so yeah that's why. Small in a good way. It looked great.
> 
> I'll get it out and set up the bracelet tomorrow.
> 
> Even though it came from the latest sold-out batch from Seiya it still has an October 2017 serial so maybe there is a secret govt warehouse like in Raiders of the Lost Ark that's full of mm300's somewhere in Japan.


Congratulations but I don't believe you unless you show me your wrist shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

i got a confirmation from seiya, kenta, chino, other japan dealers that MM300 is officially discontinued but some of them will still received stock till end of 2nd quarter of the year and that would be the last. I am for sure after this, price will increase slightly as year goes by.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I guess you are right. I will keep the sbdx017 for the meantime and buy the green mm300.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Don't have time to size the bracelet but I'm looking forward to setting that up later Tonite. What an amazing watch!


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Arrived yesterday! On leather strap now, have nkt had time to adjust the bracelet, shes nice and heavy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone watch WatchBox/Watchuwant videos and catch the SLA019 call out today?

@38:00 min mark:





Funny to see it get a shout out among De Bethune, Patek, and Rolex, but they seem to think it'll command prices upwards of $4-5K after all is said and done on the secondary market. Not sure if I believe that, but full MSRP is likely. Tim Mosso also stated he wouldn't be surprised if Seiko overall starts pricing itself within the Tudor range, GS competing more with Rolex, and a newer sub brand emerging for the <$1000 range in 5-10 years, but we shall see. Either way, it's only the Seiko fans debating over the PS "X" LOL


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Seko said:


> My initial thoughts on the new MM... Seiko failed to upgrade the single biggest fault with the watch, the clasp. The clasp is very subpar compared to Glidelock.
> 
> Sapphire crystal is a positive upgrade. I've never had a problem with the Hardlex but I prefer the flat sapphire with AR on my SD tuna over the MM's curved Hardlex.
> 
> ...


Compared to guidelock? How can you compare a watch that's £1550 brand new with a sub c which is £5450 brand new and expect them to be similar. Come on, surely you can see that's just not logical at all


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> Compared to guidelock? How can you compare a watch that's £1550 brand new with a sub c which is £5450 brand new and expect them to be similar. Come on, surely you can see that's just not logical at all


I see your point, but lots of companies are doing the quick adjust clasp better these days. Christopher Ward has a great clasp, Monta just came out with a new quick adjust clasp on their $2,000 Oceanking, even Omega sells their quick adjust clasp for $120 from the AD, so not terribly expensive. Seiko should have a better solution by now IMO.


----------



## obp666 (Dec 30, 2013)

Love this one - picked up this lightly used sbdx001 a few weeks back and it hasn't left my wrist for more than a day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Honestly not sure how you improve on this....








And at the price point of the "replacement", I don't think they have.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

grrr another double post......ever since upgrading to IOS11 it keeps doing it!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

For anyone in the 6" to 6.5" wrist range; Is the lug to lug an issue at all for you? THISSSS close to buying an 017 but that's my only concern since 50mm L2L is about my maximum tolerance and I have fairly round wrists.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> For anyone in the 6" to 6.5" wrist range; Is the lug to lug an issue at all for you? THISSSS close to buying an 017 but that's my only concern since 50mm L2L is about my maximum tolerance and I have fairly round wrists.


I'm right around 6.5+. No issue here. 20mm bracelets and straps keep it from feeling like a massive object on my wrist. It wears comfortable and I reeally enjoy my 017.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> For anyone in the 6" to 6.5" wrist range; Is the lug to lug an issue at all for you? THISSSS close to buying an 017 but that's my only concern since 50mm L2L is about my maximum tolerance and I have fairly round wrists.


I have flat 7 inch wrist.... it sat well with in the edges but I preferred to wear it on rubber to minimize its visual mass and overall weight.

Was it too big- No
did it often "feel" too big - sometimes 
does it look smaller on wrist than the 44mm case would suggest - yes
did I ultimately flip it twice because it felt like it wore taller than I liked and not as stable on wrist as I was hoping for - YES
do I regret owning two of them - never, magnificent watch 
would I buy another if given the opportunity to buy back at my sale price - No

do I think it will be too big for your wrist for everyday wear - IMO yes.
should you buy now to try the original marine master - HELL YES. 
beauty of these watches is that the flip will be fast and painless

pic from my archives - collected from the web





















heres mine on my wrist..... stock bracelet & boiled Z22 squeezed in














I only sold mine to trade for one of these
better fit and accuracy but I cant say I still don't love me some MM300















photo's shamelessly collected from the WEB for my own watch purchase motivation


----------



## marcell (May 6, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> For anyone in the 6" to 6.5" wrist range; Is the lug to lug an issue at all for you? THISSSS close to buying an 017 but that's my only concern since 50mm L2L is about my maximum tolerance and I have fairly round wrists.


Dont wear with bracelet and that should okay. Excellent answer by gentleman above me.

I have 16.5cm wrist









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I tend to be a bracelet wearer so I think I'll just have to suck it up and deal with the overhang (if any). I don't mind a large dive watch, my daily wearer is a Turtle on Uncle Seiko BoR, but an SKX is just about right for me. It's always said that if you can wear an SKX, you can wear an MM300, but I've never handled one in person personally.

@matthew p, was considering picking up a 229 for the new dial if I don't get the MM300, but here's an 029 on my wrist:








I recently sold my SBGX117 as I never ended up wearing it, but it also suffered from slight overhang:








I've heard the MM300 wears smaller than the SBGX117, so I really think it'll hit the sweet spot for me, height be damned. At this point though I'll have to buy it in person in Japan if I can still find one. The $2600+ asking price online these days is a bit of a pain, considering I had countless opportunities to buy around $1900 over the past year, and it seems the final deliveries are now selling out :/


----------



## EpsteinBarr (May 21, 2013)

love them


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

MDT IT said:


> .


MDT I shot a tribute pic to yours today. That's a wicked pic!

When I got this a few days ago I didn't immediately have time to set up the bracelet but I did later that night. I'm not a bracelet person but yous guys pics of this watch on the bracelet are so fantastic that I had it set in my mind that I was going to put it on the bracelet and do it for awhile whether I really liked it or not. So far I really like it on the bracelet.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, I kinda liked the new MM (or whatever we are calling it) - some nice upgrades, with sapphire, partially lumed bezel - but not at the $3895CAN I have seen them listed for...
> 
> love my MM300 more now!
> 
> View attachment 13011817


$3,895?!?! At that price I'll keep my old MM forever and when it's time to send it to IWW for service I'll have Jack install a sapphire crystal upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> I tend to be a bracelet wearer so I think I'll just have to suck it up and deal with the overhang (if any). I don't mind a large dive watch, my daily wearer is a Turtle on Uncle Seiko BoR, but an SKX is just about right for me. It's always said that if you can wear an SKX, you can wear an MM300, but I've never handled one in person personally.
> 
> @matthew p, was considering picking up a 229 for the new dial if I don't get the MM300, but here's an 029 on my wrist.
> 
> I've heard the MM300 wears smaller than the SBGX117, so I really think it'll hit the sweet spot for me, height be damned.


If you are going to wear the mm300 on its bracelet it's obviously going to have more total mass .... approx 200gms as well as the visual length added by the solid end links ( at least that's how I see it)

The mm300 May have a similar wrist presence Than the skx007 but it it's longer and carries its weight taller as well as having less case back to sit on due to the case shape. I'm of the option the skx wears significantly shorter and as such better on a bracelet as far as over hang is concerned.

The 029GS that you tried on as well as the 229GS both are as long as the mm300 but they are more comfortable on wrist because of the curved lugs and the larger/ flatter more stable case back.
The mm300 however looks smaller on wrist as the dial opening is smaller, the minute-marker rehault is more pronounced and the hour markers are larger and more tightly spaced.... there's also more text on the dial compared to all the negative space on the GS divers.

To my taste the GS divers wear better but they look larger on wrist.... the MM300 looks smaller but wears bigger than specs would suggest. 
The mm300 has a lot of its weight up top in the tall/ awesome bezel and it's case shape makes it sometimes feel top heavy where as the lower/ wider 029GS sits/ feels lower and more stable IMO.

Having felt the 029 on your wrist that should help you understand how the MM300 will look and feel when it lands.

I should state again that I really do think it's a watch everybody who's into seiko divers should own at least once.










My 029 On my wrist.










Being that this a sizing discussion I should add that my taste has been for smaller watches recently. I personally feel that the MM300 and GS029 are almost too big for my own wrist.
The fact that seiko DNA is for oversized/ easily visible dive watches is what makes me ok with their size on my wrist. 
That being said I still wear my 029 on rubber / leather as well because it looks smaller to me on wrist.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

matthew P said:


> The mm300 May have a similar wrist presence Than the skx007 but it it's longer and carries its weight taller as well as having less case back to sit on due to the case shape. I'm of the option the skx wears significantly shorter and as such better on a bracelet as far as over hang is concerned.


I def agree with you. The SKX is really the only watch (until this) that I've worn predominantly on a bracelet (SC SO.)

I really like the mm on the bracelet, and I don't hate the bracelet, but I think it would be better for me if the links were just a bit shorter. I've got a fairly flat wrist that's 7.25" and I think this bracelet would work better for someone with a wrist that is more round.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I don’t think the MM and 029 wear similarly at all.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks all, I'm just going to hold off and try it on in Japan in a few weeks if I can find one! Very much appreciated matthew p, very thorough breakdown...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

My MM300's checking in









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> My MM300's checking in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice collection of LE MM300's from a fellow northern Irish MM300 wearer


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Caved in and bought a MM300 from Seiya, actually enjoying having one again (I've put it on a ZULUDIVER 270 by Bonetto Cinturini flat rubber strap which helps get a good fit on the wrist) :-!














































OCTOBER 2017 production date, wonder if it's one of the last ones made..


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

thorien said:


> OCTOBER 2017 production date, wonder if it's one of the last ones made..


Mine came from his last batch as well with an October 2017 date. I was kinda surprised.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> Mine came from his last batch as well with an October 2017 date. I was kinda surprised.


Where you expecting a later production date? I was lol. Guess it takes a while to get from factory to the distribution chain, but didn't expect that long! Perhaps there are still quite a few batches to be released over the next few months?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

thorien said:


> Where you expecting a later production date? I was lol. Guess it takes a while to get from factory to the distribution chain, but didn't expect that long! Perhaps there are still quite a few batches to be released over the next few months?


Yes. I was expecting a later production date. I thought it would be kinda cool to have gotten one of the last ones. I do think, in the big picture of things, that we did indeed get some of the last ones but I would still think that a few have been produced between then and now.

That's just my ignorant assumption. I don't know how often and for how many Seiko produces. I assume it's in batches. That would account for the periodic "Is the SKX discontinued?" thread that pops up when vendors sometimes run out, but maybe not. Maybe there is a giant mm300 machine that continually spits them out and ours have been sitting on the backside of a warehouse pallet instead of the front side. Or maybe they 'pulled the plug' on the mm300 machine at the end of October.

I think it would be a fun forum experiement. Robotaz mentioned making a thread about "Who got the last marinemaster?", but when I got one from last Oct I just assumed that mine was a long way off.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> Yes. I was expecting a later production date. I thought it would be kinda cool to have gotten one of the last ones. I do think, in the big picture of things, that we did indeed get some of the last ones but I would still think that a few have been produced between then and now.
> 
> That's just my ignorant assumption. I don't know how often and for how many Seiko produces. I assume it's in batches. That would account for the periodic "Is the SKX discontinued?" thread that pops up when vendors sometimes run out, but maybe not. Maybe there is a giant mm300 machine that continually spits them out and ours have been sitting on the backside of a warehouse pallet instead of the front side. Or maybe they 'pulled the plug' on the mm300 machine at the end of October.
> 
> I think it would be a fun forum experiement. Robotaz mentioned making a thread about "Who got the last marinemaster?", but when I got one from last Oct I just assumed that mine was a long way off.


Yep, as with all things Seiko, who knows!!  It would be interesting though to see what production dates the final (final) batch sold are. I'm guessing they possibly did cease production last year (maybe December). Hope that thread gets started at some point :-!


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

My MM in my backyard 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I didn't notice how smeared and dirty the bezel was until I took this pic... but on a lighter note it's +10 seconds total in it's first 6 days. I really really hope it keeps running like this after a few weeks.


----------



## walrusmonger (Sep 8, 2010)

I got mine from a Japanese seller’s last shipment, the serial says 09/2017. Maybe they stopped producing them in Oct or Nov and are telling the vendors they are no longer able to reorder?

my money is on black ceramic and X dial being replacement at $3000/300,000¥


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Someone on here made the statement that their favorite Japanese vendor had stated that they would continue to get shipments until May. I didn't think much about it (fake news haha) but now I wish I had noted the post so I could have seen if they actually turned out right or not.

walrusmonger if they continue it or re-introduce it soon I agree. Maybe sapphire. I guess I think it's a coin flip whether they continue or not.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> Nice collection of LE MM300's from a fellow northern Irish MM300 wearer


Good to know I'm not the only Seiko lunatic from Northern Ireland here...

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Can't remember where I read it but someone who spoke to the Seiko reps at Basel was told the SLA019 will be followed by a LE blue model later this year and then a non LE regular production black model. 

Don't know how accurate this is but it makes sense to me. In the mean time I'm more than satisfied with my SBDX001.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

thorien said:


> Caved in and bought a MM300 from Seiya, actually enjoying having one again (I've put it on a ZULUDIVER 270 by Bonetto Cinturini flat rubber strap which helps get a good fit on the wrist) :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Baselworld is finished and no word on MM300... Shame on Seiko


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^They released the SLA019?

Keep in mind that Seiko doesn't announce EVERYTHING at Basel, we're sure to hear on a standard model later this year


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

ahonobaka said:


> ^They released the SLA019?
> 
> Keep in mind that Seiko doesn't announce EVERYTHING at Basel, we're sure to hear on a standard model later this year


Got mine









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Bought used in Japan...I noticed the alignment was off so sent it back to the dealer in Fukuoka, who fixed if for free..
MM in box good shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

HaymondWong said:


> Bought used in Japan...I noticed the alignment was off so sent it back to the dealer in Fukuoka, who fixed if for free..
> MM in box good shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That's off by a shocking amount, could be wrong but I suspect for some reason that watch has been opened by somebody before and rebuilt like that.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

davym2112 said:


> That's off by a shocking amount, could be wrong but I suspect for some reason that watch has been opened by somebody before and rebuilt like that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I remember this one, it was sold (and opened) by a third party, the owner sent it back for a quick fix and presumably has been happy with it ever since.


----------



## Escargot (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

I was able to find a discounted SBDX017 on Amazon(sold by Amazon) for $1950. Looking forward to it! ETA this tuesday.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

SBDX001..









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

borozgb said:


> SBDX001..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thought's on this statement in an article on Deployant regarding the SBDX021?:

"*Is green the trendiest colour for Seiko this season? After introducing the green SZSC005 aka "Jade Monster" and SZSC004 aka "Green Sumo" into their ever-popular lines early this year, it came almost without surprise that Seiko introduced this Deep Forest "MM300" SBDX021 / SLA019 during Baselworld 2018, while confirming that, contrary to rumours, they have not discontinued the latest Marinemaster 300 (SBDX017) in black."

*Link: https://www.deployant.com/sbdx021-sla019/


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thought's on this statement in an article on Deployant regarding the SBDX021?:

"*Is green the trendiest colour for Seiko this season? After introducing the green SZSC005 aka "Jade Monster" and SZSC004 aka "Green Sumo" into their ever-popular lines early this year, it came almost without surprise that Seiko introduced this Deep Forest "MM300" SBDX021 / SLA019 during Baselworld 2018, while confirming that, contrary to rumours, they have not discontinued the latest Marinemaster 300 (SBDX017) in black."

*Link: https://www.deployant.com/sbdx021-sla019/


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Taking it with a grain of salt as I'm not sure how trustworthy Deployant is given it's just their word against the silence from everyone else, but as I've espoused many times before, this is a "duh" type move for Seiko IMO. I don't see why they would discontinue it after introducing all the new "features" on the LE. My only question is if I can pick up the 017 in Japan new later this month, or if I'll be "forced" to wait for the new model which I've been calling the PS300 once it's eventually released ;D

Also, is it just me or is that new dial actually REALLY starting to look good (in "black" based on those deployant photos)?! I might just wait after all......


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

They said several things in that article that were head-scratchers to me. I can't remember them all.

Can anyone name a current Seiko watch that has undergone significant changes in design and kept it's model name?
It's not a rhetorical question. I can't think of any but many of you are more knowledgeable than I.

The article predicts that even the mm1000 will soon have the Prospex X on the dial, but they suggest that the SBDX017 (noted by model number and not common name mm300) will continue as-is.

They're either right or they're wrong, and maybe they'll be both... but if they're so sure that all of these watches are going to get the X then they should consider that the SBDX017 is in it's last days. Perhaps they meant to say that the mm300 series of watches would continue. I dunno.

I also don't mean to start another round of X-hating. 
Maybe I'm just spewing drivel but it seems to me that whenever Seiko changes... well really anything... about a watch, they change the model number. 

I don't think they'll start branding the mm300 watches with the Prospex X on the dial as SBDX017.

I also don't mean to start another round of X-hating.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Here is my newly acquired mm300 that I purchased from Seiya.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Who here has the SLA019 on pre-order? I see they're sold out at all the US retailers I've looked at...

I shouldn't be looking at watches late at night when lacking sleep. Somehow I'm trying to talk myself into a love of the Yakushima Island and looking up images of the hiking/dives there LOL


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

I was pretty lucky to preorder one. Woo! I'm so excited for it.



ahonobaka said:


> Who here has the SLA019 on pre-order? I see they're sold out at all the US retailers I've looked at...
> 
> I shouldn't be looking at watches late at night when lacking sleep. Somehow I'm trying to talk myself into a love of the Yakushima Island and looking up images of the hiking/dives there LOL


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Got this today. September 2017 manufacture date! Wondering when Seiko stopped production. My 7 inch wrist. These wear smal! Not noticeably larger than my SKX031.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

nolte said:


>


Wow-what a photo! Well done


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I guess seiko have just stopped the supply to (seiya, shopping japan, gnomon etc.). they are also limiting the supply. with this approach the demand will be high and prices will increase.



dsquared24 said:


> Thought's on this statement in an article on Deployant regarding the SBDX021?:
> 
> "*Is green the trendiest colour for Seiko this season? After introducing the green SZSC005 aka "Jade Monster" and SZSC004 aka "Green Sumo" into their ever-popular lines early this year, it came almost without surprise that Seiko introduced this Deep Forest "MM300" SBDX021 / SLA019 during Baselworld 2018, while confirming that, contrary to rumours, they have not discontinued the latest Marinemaster 300 (SBDX017) in black."
> 
> *Link: https://www.deployant.com/sbdx021-sla019/


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

i pre-ordered at timeless luxury watches. woah now, it is sold out.



ahonobaka said:


> Who here has the SLA019 on pre-order? I see they're sold out at all the US retailers I've looked at...
> 
> I shouldn't be looking at watches late at night when lacking sleep. Somehow I'm trying to talk myself into a love of the Yakushima Island and looking up images of the hiking/dives there LOL


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

SBDX001.. glad to get one! 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Hale color said:


> Wow-what a photo! Well done


Thank you!


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

The bezel is out of this world! It looks way different in real life.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

does this mean we are still able to buy sbdx017s if we are in japan?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Obris Morgan rubber on my beloved SBDX017....


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

borozgb said:


> SBDX001.. glad to get one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May I ask, where did you get that green tropic strap??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi, it is tropic from cheapestnatostraps.com..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Obris Morgan rubber on my beloved SBDX017....
> 
> View attachment 13051583


Looks great on Obris in all colors! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

Acropora said:


> Got this today. September 2017 manufacture date! Wondering when Seiko stopped production.


Mine's an October 2017, don't think I've seen one made after this date yet, but would be interesting to see when the latest production date is!


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

hello everyone , I have a sweet trade offer , my darth tuna sbbn025 for your Marinemaster 300!  let me know , thanks!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

OHL said:


> does this mean we are still able to buy sbdx017s if we are in japan?


Not sure if this was directed at what I wrote, sorry for any confusion! What I meant was that I'm going to Japan later this month and will try to track one down IF I can find any still leftover in random shops. Given that the usual channels can't source them anymore (Seiya, etc.) my guess is they'll be few and far between. And maybe even if I CAN find one, I'm guessing it'll be at least $2500+ USD.

Gah! It seems I'm talking myself out of it, but honestly I think my eyes have already adjusted to that PS "X".........


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

As long as Seiya has the 'notify me when available' link on his website I would take that to mean that he's not ruled out getting more.
(He still has it at this time.)


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

What spring bar tool is everyone using? It seems like the cheapo one I got is too short. Thanks in advance!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> As long as Seiya has the 'notify me when available' link on his website I would take that to mean that he's not ruled out getting more.
> (He still has it at this time.)


Seiya seems to have removed the MM300 from his site all together now! At least my search for SBDX017 came up with only the strap !!

[GULP!]


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

thorien said:


> Seiya seems to have removed the MM300 from his site all together now! At least my search for SBDX017 came up with only the strap !!
> 
> [GULP!]


Funny! I checked the link at the time of my post. 
He canned it today....


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

nolte said:


> Funny! I checked the link at the time of my post.
> He canned it today....


Glad I got mine, when I did!


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Acropora said:


> What spring bar tool is everyone using? It seems like the cheapo one I got is too short. Thanks in advance!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use paper clip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

Acropora said:


> The bezel is out of this world! It looks way different in real life.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have other diver watch to compare with this MM300, you will find how fine this watch is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

kwcheah said:


> If you have other diver watch to compare with this MM300, you will find how fine this watch is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was actually at the mall yesterday getting my bracelet sized. While I was waiting I went to the jewelry store next to the watch repair place and saw a black submariner. It didn't speak to me. The MM300 is definitely something and also at a fraction of the price!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's definitely something imo. I'll even go as far as saying it's one of the most comfortable watches I wear on a bracelet. Still don't get the too heavy comments.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

A quick browse for availability was pretty eye opening...If you're still on the hunt, Shoppinginjapan still has them, but at $2752 USD. This seems to be the average going rate for them right now on Chrono24, and I'm guessing at this point I won't get a good deal on one in Japan either. In my defense, I did try to buy one in January but ended up with my best fitting watch (SBGR053) so I won't say I didn't try lol. Additionally, I prefer new, but realize I could get a decent price used.

At this point I'm resigned to getting the new Prospex dial in standard black once it's released. I like the new dial (THERE, I SAID IT!). Hopefully that comes this year because I'm not very patient, and if GS launches a new diver next year, or an anniversary Spring Drive diver this year, it'll be back to the drawing board!








(picture me in black)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MoreToasties (Jul 16, 2010)

Came back to look after selling mine... Filled with regret!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

Gnomon watches says they got their last shipment in. $2239:

Seiko Watches - Marine Master Professional 300M Ref. SBDX017


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

My latest addition. Master of sea and forklift. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I’m seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I’ve came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

**


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Soccer practice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

nolte said:


> As long as Seiya has the 'notify me when available' link on his website I would take that to mean that he's not ruled out getting more.
> (He still has it at this time.)





thorien said:


> Seiya seems to have removed the MM300 from his site all together now! At least my search for SBDX017 came up with only the strap !!
> 
> [GULP!]


I just got an email that Seiya got the last 2 in... except the price is higher at $2358.

was thinking about re-adding the MM300 to the collection but at this point I think I'll just skip it and go for the Tudor BB58.

they were an exceptional time pieces and value at 2k and under. will be missed.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

kwcheah said:


> I use paper clip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use a thumb tack! LOl!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Mainspring13 said:


> I just got an email that Seiya got the last 2 in... except the price is higher at $2358.


Thanks/No thanks for this heads up!

Seiya is now one down, one more left to sell..............

;D

Happy to say I jumped on one! I can deal with $2358 at this point; Beats having to wait at least another year+ on having a new model released and prices needing to settle down on it. Figured it's now or never, and it was a pleasant surprise to see Seiya got two more. Proud to say I'll finally be able to experience this tool grail!


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Congrats on your pickup!!!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks! My thinking is that if/when they release the new MM300 with the "upgrades", it'll also probably be a worldwide release, not JDM/boutique only. Doesn't fare well for prices sinking as low under MSRP as they have on the 017, but take that with a grain of salt!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


Tricky, never thought I'd see you post about getting rid of the MM300 after planning so hard to get it. If you go the Explorer route would you miss the date function? Is the Rolex something you would wear while on duty?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Thanks! My thinking is that if/when they release the new MM300 with the "upgrades", it'll also probably be a worldwide release, not JDM/boutique only. Doesn't fare well for prices sinking as low under MSRP as they have on the 017, but take that with a grain of salt!


Rite on congrats!
You're not gonna want to take it off for awhile.
I've been having to remember to wind my springdrive tuna...


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches
> ...


I would wear my Casio dw 5600b on duty. I don't know why I'm pulling so hard towards Rolex lately. I love my MM300 but for some reason I feel I want more. Unfortunately I can not afford to hold onto the MM300 and buy an explorer as I may well get the explorer and realise it's not all that but then it will be too late as my MM300 will be gone and I don't want to pay a premium to buy it back.

At the minute it's only a trail of thought. Maybe the urge to own a Rolex will die down and I'll continue to be happy with what I have until maybe one day I can keep my seikos and add a Rolex


----------



## fisker (Dec 18, 2016)

Rolex makes a fine watch, but my friends with Rolex’s seem to feel rather indifferent towards their watches after they’ve had them for a while. I think it’s cause most of them bought them because they thought they “should get a Rolex” after reaching a certain financial status in life. None of them bought their rolexes because of some deep interest in the quality or character of the watch itself. I think I nterest dies off if that’s the only reason for a purchase—if it was ever even there. Whereas for me, with the MM, and many of my other watches, I buy because I just really love the watch for what it is, not for what everyone thinks of me for wearing it. I’d never sell my 017 for a Rolex—but that’s me. Of course, if you really love the Rolex for what it is, and you’ve lost interest in the MM, why not go for it. It’s a personal hobby for fun. Do what makes you happy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I currently have sbdx017 and made a pre-ordered for the deep forest sbdx021/sla019. Technically both have same design. So what do you guys think shall i sell my sbdx017?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


Not trying to talk you out of it, but there's nothing minimalistic about a Rolex. With a Seiko you can fly under the radar if you know what I mean, as most people think of them as inexpensive. Not so with a Rolex.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


You'll love the balance of design and weight on the Explorer, not to mention the versatility of this model. Good hunting!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

@Tricky, keep the MM300 and save up for the Explorer, even if it takes you a few years. One need not look back to see how much regret is expressed anytime someone sells their MM300 and wishes they had one again. Only this time, they'll be harder to get, and most definitely at a higher price than you likely paid once the new version is released (unless you're buying used). Additionally, a Rolex purchase would mean much more to you knowing how long you had to work/save up for it, and at least keeping the MM300 will give you something to wear in the meantime. 

As a fellow WIS, I think we can all agree that the itch to buy is contagious and may never be quelled. I've been challenging myself to enjoy what I own and pare things down, but let me put it this way; I've owned a majority of all the key Seiko/Grand Seiko divers from the bottom all the way to the top, and somehow/for some reason, I HAD to get the MM300. 

My two cents!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Seiya is now one down, one more left to sell..............


congrats on the pick up = looking forward to hearing your thoughts on wrist.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


If you are happy with your MM300 id strongly urge you to keep it as is and save for the explorer.... once you have owned both for a year you will be able to decide if you can happily live with out the MM300 but I imagine that would be an awesome two watch combo.... especially if you are able to find a rubber strap for the MM300 that you love.
I most certainly see the attraction of the explorer for the reasons you mentioned but its such a different watch to the MM300 that I can see them co-existing very happily.


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> I currently have sbdx017 and made a pre-ordered for the deep forest sbdx021/sla019. Technically both have same design. So what do you guys think shall i sell my sbdx017?


Keep both. I'm doing the same thing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

GNOMON spammed me with this:
Seiko MM300 SBDX017 // Last 5 Pieces To The End...
SEIKO MARINEMASTER 300 SBDX017

THE LAST 5 PIECES!!!

Probably the last MM300 with the "MARINEMASTER" logo!

The Seiko Marine Master Professional 300M Ref. SBDX017 is probably one of Seiko's most iconic professional diving watch.

The 44mm monoblock case is made from stainless steel. With high polished sides and fine satin brushed on top, the watch exudes class. The 300m water resistant case is treated with Seiko's DiaShield coating on the case and bracelet. This provide scratch-protection and extra corrosion resistance. While it does not make the watch scratch resistant like Dievas and Damasko, it does reduce scratches and scuffs significantly.

_Our Price: USD2239 (Free DHL Express + Free NATO Strap)Local Price: SGD3160 inc. GST

_http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watches/seiko-watches/marine-master-professional-300m-ref-sbdx017


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Received the same post. I had an itch for this watch for a while now. Well, I went over the edge. Since I am not married, l have some explaining to do with my financial advisor.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

anrex said:


> Received the same post. I had an itch for this watch for a while now. Well, I went over the edge. Since I am not married, l have some explaining to do with my financial advisor.


My wife is my financial adviser. My boys helped her buy me a SBDX017 for Chrismikah 2017.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

For curiosity, just checked Gnomon, and they are all sold out.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love my MM300 and have worn it daily since January this year I'm seriously considering selling to fund a Rolex Explorer. I've came here to try put me off selling and some of the beautiful photos are close to doing that. However I still have a strong urge to own a simple, minimalistic watch in the Explorer I and not have to worry about ever taking it off my wrist or changing watches


Hey mate it goes without saying that it's completely your decision, and if you love the Explorer go for it! However, one thing I would say is that the newer Explorers with applied indices (14270 onwards) are really quite dressy looking... depending on your personal style that might be fine, but if you tend to be attracted to toolish or minimalist design it would be well worth checking out a 1016 as an alternative. Also, if you've any aspiration to be a "one watch" guy I strongly suggest you pick one and then delete your WUS account hahahaha!

Anyways good luck, and happy hunting :-!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My wife is my financial adviser. My boys helped her buy me a SBDX017 for Chrismikah 2017.[/QUOTE]

You have a great wife and kids. I bought my brother a limited edition Evant for Christmas. Its nice to see him enjoy his gift.


----------



## NYC 4 (Mar 29, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to pick up one before they sold out from GNOMOM. Delivery date 04/16. They are sold out!


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

thorien said:


> Mine's an October 2017, don't think I've seen one made after this date yet, but would be interesting to see when the latest production date is!


Where do you find the manufacture date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Tool watch you say?


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

thrty8street said:


> Where do you find the manufacture date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Take the serial number off the case back of your Seiko then google "Seiko date finder" and enter the number.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

impalass said:


> Take the serial number off the case back of your Seiko then google "Seiko date finder" and enter the number.


Thanks! It said my watch was made in Oct. 2017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

thrty8street said:


> Where do you find the manufacture date?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





impalass said:


> Take the serial number off the case back of your Seiko then google "Seiko date finder" and enter the number.





thrty8street said:


> Thanks! It said my watch was made in Oct. 2017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, same as mine, i have a feeling this may be the latest manufacturing date, at least I haven't seen one later than this yet. Gratz


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Will check in with mfg date once mine arrives, I suspect it'll be the same


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Mine hatched Jan 2017


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

If no one comes up with anything later than October 2017 then all of us October people need to see who has the highest last numbers.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

November of 2017.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

are preowned SBDX017 easy to come by in japan, specifically tokyo? i am thinking of getting them in japan when i will be there for holiday sometime next month


----------



## definitelydan (Mar 24, 2013)

Mine is from December 2017 (or 2007 according to seiko date finder)


----------



## definitelydan (Mar 24, 2013)

OHL said:


> are preowned SBDX017 easy to come by in japan, specifically tokyo? i am thinking of getting them in japan when i will be there for holiday sometime next month


You could probably find them in certain preowned shops such as kame ichi or Jack road but don't expect any bargains (more than 2k USD if memory serves me right). I was just in Tokyo/Osaka/Kyoto the last couple of weeks.

I did manage to find a dead stock piece at yodabashi camera over at Shinjuku. Think it was 30% off the list price before the standard 8% tax refund and 5% visa discount


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

definitelydan said:


> You could probably find them in certain preowned shops such as kame ichi or Jack road but don't expect any bargains (more than 2k USD if memory serves me right). I was just in Tokyo/Osaka/Kyoto the last couple of weeks.
> 
> I did manage to find a dead stock piece at yodabashi camera over at Shinjuku. Think it was 30% off the list price before the standard 8% tax refund and 5% visa discount


thanks!
What does "dead stock piece" mean?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m looking to buy if anyone is selling theirs.


----------



## definitelydan (Mar 24, 2013)

OHL said:


> thanks!
> What does "dead stock piece" mean?


our friends over in japan tend to prefer the use of 'dead stock' over 'new old stock'. Generally, it just refers to new watches that have since been discontinued by the manufacturer.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Im selling mine for 2k usd. In replacement for getting the sbdx021.



laff79 said:


> I'm looking to buy if anyone is selling theirs.


----------



## cyclenut (Sep 8, 2017)

Sunday walk with my wife and dog and a comfy new isofrane. 









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

definitelydan said:


> Mine is from December 2017 (or 2007 according to seiko date finder)


If it's a SBDX001 it would be 2007 then. The 001 does not have an "X" on the crown. Did you buy it used?


----------



## definitelydan (Mar 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> If it's a SBDX001 it would be 2007 then. The 001 does not have an "X" on the crown. Did you buy it used?


its a sbdx017. My 2007 remark was said in jest because the seiko date finder suggested 2017 or 2007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

definitelydan said:


> its a sbdx017. My 2007 remark was said in jest because the seiko date finder suggested 2017 or 2007


Gotcha...then you may have the last batch of the 017's produced with "7D" being the beginning of your serial #.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)

charger02 said:


> November of 2017.





definitelydan said:


> Mine is from December 2017 (or 2007 according to seiko date finder)


Wow, awesome news! Gratz guys, I wonder if there are any from 2018?


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Enjoying mine on the way home from work.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

MM300 is a great model


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

joaquin1986 said:


> Im selling mine for 2k usd. In replacement for getting the sbdx021.


Little high. Looking for $1500 or less used. Thanks though.


----------



## Vakane (Oct 25, 2011)

Mine was ordered in Feb and delivered April I'll check the serial! I'm curious!!


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

My MM300&#55358;&#56595; In the need for a SBDX001 if anyone are selling. PM me.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

laff79 said:


> Little high. Looking for $1500 or less used. Thanks though.


There might be a charity thread if you search.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

it is highly in demand right now and brand new commonly cost $2300 to $3000 in case you find one. so i guess $2000 is a fair price.



laff79 said:


> Little high. Looking for $1500 or less used. Thanks though.


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> There might be a charity thread if you search.


Funny. I've seen 2 of them go used in here for $1450 and $1250 in the last week.

So there's that...


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

joaquin1986 said:


> it is highly in demand right now and brand new commonly cost $2300 to $3000 in case you find one. so i guess $2000 is a fair price.


Never said it wasn't fair. I've seen them go for much less that's all...on WUS no less.


----------



## Enfd56 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am letting one go for 1200 but have it first have 100 posts to properly sell on the forum. It is a sbdx017 full kit tags etc in excellent condition


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

laff79 said:


> Funny. I've seen 2 of them go used in here for $1450 and $1250 in the last week.
> 
> So there's that...


You're right. I was thinking the 017, but you're right about the 001.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

So my MM300 has been stuck at the ISC facility (USPS) the past few days and it's been painful! Hilariously, the first thing that popped when I was google searching was a watchuseek thread, so this is apparently a common issue. I knew as soon as I placed the order I should've went with the other shipping service, but wasn't thinking straight apparently and rushed the order -_-

Knocking on wood it miraculously delivers tomorrow, and won't be one of those nightmarish 2 month waits. Calling USPS led me no where (1 hour hold time estimate), and Seiya mentioned he can't do anything (makes sense) so I'm basically just waiting it out at this point. Hopefully it arrives before I leave for vacation next week! 

And did I mention, my Uncle Seiko Z199 is ALSO delayed via USPS? 

....


----------



## SSGMT (Dec 5, 2017)

I was lucky to be able to get one from Gnomn, it was made in November of 2017. Sounds like they made them through December? Does anyone know a rough estimate of numbers produced per year?


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

I really love my SBDX017 and is now searching for a SBDX001. They are sold in here instantly so wonder if there are some stores that have them in stock? If any of you guys are selling this please send me a message


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

laff79 said:


> I'm looking to buy if anyone is selling theirs.


Skywatches has 017 in stock.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been considering one for quite a long time, thought I missed the last ones, but luckily got one from Gnomon. I really impressed, exceeded my expectations!! I really wanted one without the X...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

K1M_I said:


> I've been considering one for quite a long time, thought I missed the last ones, but luckily got one from Gnomon. I really impressed, exceeded my expectations!! I really wanted one without the X...
> 
> View attachment 13072055


Just received mine yesterday. Really impressed.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

why does everyone hate the x so much?


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

It’s unsightly


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

OHL said:


> why does everyone hate the x so much?


I don't mind it at all. I think it's fine and it's not an eye sore. Not sure what other people think though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

OHL said:


> why does everyone hate the x so much?


I have no issue with the X on the crown, hardly notice it.....and to be honest, even when on the dial, it's not an eyesore and hasn't stopped me buying stuff with it on.....mini-turtle, SBDC055, SRP653, etc...


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

OHL said:


> why does everyone hate the x so much?


I don't mind it on the crown but placing it on the dial makes a watch look cheap IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## FirNaTine23 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Attempting to distract from my customs delay by thinking about straps for my inbound 017...Does anyone have any more pictures of the MM300 on the Uncle Seiko Tire Tread rubber strap? There's one or two floating out there but hoping to see more.


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

Can’t get enough of this one.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> Attempting to distract from my customs delay by thinking about straps for my inbound 017...Does anyone have any more pictures of the MM300 on the Uncle Seiko Tire Tread rubber strap? There's one or two floating out there but hoping to see more.


Here's a few. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

I really really do like the balance and feel of this watch on the bracelet.
I don't think the OEM bracelet is bad at all but I've considered trying other bracelets. The end links on the Seiko bracelet could be better (the geo of the curve and the perception of a bigger gap) but seeing the strapcode end links I just think why bother swapping.
I've not even tried the OEM rubber yet!
It works on nato and I have a canvas or two that I use but it typically goes back to the OEM bracelet pretty quick. 
Unlike my tunas which I've never liked on bracelets. NATO all the way for them. Sometimes rubber.
Interesting how these things kind of say different things to us differently.
I still like looking at all the pics of these on pretty much any strap or band.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

back on metal!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I know I’ll miss this beauty and most likely regret flipping my SBDX001 along with my SARX055 however Rolex is calling and I have to answer


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Day 3 It's really starting to grow on me!


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

i notice that some of the sbdx017s have endlinks with the number "211" on it and some of them dont. Anyone knows any information regarding this? do those with the numbers come from a later/earlier production run? are they the same endlinks or is there a difference?


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> I know I'll miss this beauty and most likely regret flipping my SBDX001 along with my SARX055 however Rolex is calling and I have to answer


Speaking as one who alternates between the MM and wearing a Sea Dweller you'll regret flipping it for a Rolex, I suggest keeping it and finding a way to get the Rolex in addition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

simonp67 said:


> Speaking as one who alternates between the MM and wearing a Sea Dweller you'll regret flipping it for a Rolex, I suggest keeping it and finding a way to get the Rolex in addition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I also have both. No need to sell the MM. Totally amazed by these two watches. Definitely both are keepers in my collection...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

simonp67 said:


> Speaking as one who alternates between the MM and wearing a Sea Dweller you'll regret flipping it for a Rolex, I suggest keeping it and finding a way to get the Rolex in addition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I also have both. No need to sell the MM. Totally amazed by these two watches. Definitely both are keepers in my collection...
View attachment 13077621
View attachment 13077623


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

My mm300 sits proud with my other collections.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Under the lights









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

had a chance to play around with an older version of the sbdx017 today and the bezel action feels completely different from mine which i just bought a few weeks ago. finally i understand what everyone was raving about on the tight and controlled premium bezel feel. did seiko change the bezel gaskets that come with the later versions of the sbdx017? 
or...gasp, is my mm300 fake?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

OHL said:


> had a chance to play around with an older version of the sbdx017 today and the bezel action feels completely different from mine which i just bought a few weeks ago. finally i understand what everyone was raving about on the tight and controlled premium bezel feel. did seiko change the bezel gaskets that come with the later versions of the sbdx017?
> or...gasp, is my mm300 fake?


Minor bending to the click springs will change the snickity snick-ness of the bezel feel quite a bit. My guess is that this, as well as degree of grease on the gasket accounts for most of the variability in these things.

I've not had my mm300 bezel off but from what I can tell from pictures, it looks like the same config of watches that I HAVE had off and monkeyed with.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I’ve owned two 001 and one 017 and on all three the bezel was way too loose for serious diving. Rubbing a sleeve would rotate them. I don’t consider it a real diver. It’s a beautiful desk diver with great diving specs. Execution, not so much.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've owned two 001 and one 017 and on all three the bezel was way too loose for serious diving. Rubbing a sleeve would rotate them. I don't consider it a real diver. It's a beautiful desk diver with great diving specs. Execution, not so much.


Well...This happened even to my ceramic submariner; that doesn't mean anything. You will stay less time under the water.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I've owned two 001 and one 017 and on all three the bezel was way too loose for serious diving. Rubbing a sleeve would rotate them. I don't consider it a real diver. It's a beautiful desk diver with great diving specs. Execution, not so much.


Well...This happened even to my ceramic submariner; that doesn't mean anything. You will stay less time under the water.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

GEO_79 said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > I've owned two 001 and one 017 and on all three the bezel was way too loose for serious diving. Rubbing a sleeve would rotate them. I don't consider it a real diver. It's a beautiful desk diver with great diving specs. Execution, not so much.
> ...


I have to agree with you the bezel action on my 001 is one of the worst I've owned. It turns far too freely when being touched by clothing or just by my body.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> I have to agree with you the bezel action on my 001 is one of the worst I've owned. It turns far too freely when being touched by clothing or just by my body.


My sbdx017 bezel is ok.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Dressing down my MM300 (001) on a really worn rescue orange Maratac, looks great IMHO. 
(my bezel action is just fine btw)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

nolte said:


> Minor bending to the click springs will change the snickity snick-ness of the bezel feel quite a bit. My guess is that this, as well as degree of grease on the gasket accounts for most of the variability in these things.
> 
> I've not had my mm300 bezel off but from what I can tell from pictures, it looks like the same config of watches that I HAVE had off and monkeyed with.





Robotaz said:


> I've owned two 001 and one 017 and on all three the bezel was way too loose for serious diving. Rubbing a sleeve would rotate them. I don't consider it a real diver. It's a beautiful desk diver with great diving specs. Execution, not so much.





GEO_79 said:


> Well...This happened even to my ceramic submariner; that doesn't mean anything. You will stay less time under the water.





GEO_79 said:


> Well...This happened even to my ceramic submariner; that doesn't mean anything. You will stay less time under the water.





Tricky73 said:


> I have to agree with you the bezel action on my 001 is one of the worst I've owned. It turns far too freely when being touched by clothing or just by my body.


Thanks for the replies!

I'm thinking of rebending the spring, but is it easier or more difficult than the skx? i still bunch up the SKX bezel popping job sometimes, scratching the case badly.. or screw up when trying to put it back even with crystal press) and it gets stuck.


----------



## clee_168 (Aug 12, 2017)

Walked past a small stall selling the MM300 for 2200 USD over the weekend. The temptation is killing me! To buy or not to buy.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

simonp67 said:


> Speaking as one who alternates between the MM and wearing a Sea Dweller you'll regret flipping it for a Rolex, I suggest keeping it and finding a way to get the Rolex in addition
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Couldn't agree more,ended up letting my Submariner go as it wasn't getting any wrist time compared to the MM300's.

Will never knock anybody else's personal opinion though, By all means go for your Rolex if it is your grail.

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

davym2112 said:


> Couldn't agree more,ended up letting my Submariner go as it wasn't getting any wrist time compared to the MM300's.
> 
> Will never knock anybody else's personal opinion though, By all means go for your Rolex if it is your grail.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


I was in the same situation and had a solution. In the morning from 7am i wear my rolex as soon as i get home at 5pm i replaced it with my mm300 till i sleeping time at 11pm. So far so good, I'm not winding both watches and I've been doing it for 2 months now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

joaquin1986 said:


> I was in the same situation and had a solution. In the morning from 7am i wear my rolex as soon as i get home at 5pm i replaced it with my mm300 till i sleeping time at 11pm. So far so good, I'm not winding both watches and I've been doing it for 2 months now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I do the same. Office - Rolex, home and weekend - MM300 or g-shock

For those who found the bezel action to be too smooth, here's my experience. Initially, I found mine too tight. Then I put a bit of machine oil, which made the bezel turn too smooth. I rinsed it off with soap. Now the bezel action is just right. Hope this info helps out.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

wengyewc said:


> I do the same. Office - Rolex, home and weekend - MM300 or g-shock
> 
> For those who found the bezel action to be too smooth, here's my experience. Initially, I found mine too tight. Then I put a bit of machine oil, which made the bezel turn too smooth. I rinsed it off with soap. Now the bezel action is just right. Hope this info helps out.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


One should not add oil to their bezel under any circumstance! On two parts. Oil will attract dirt, which cannot become displaced inside the 120 milled dimples under the bezel. Oil will deteriorate the bezel gasket.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

clee_168 said:


> Walked past a small stall selling the MM300 for 2200 USD over the weekend. The temptation is killing me! To buy or not to buy.


Good price. I would jump on this opportunity.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

anrex said:


> One should not add oil to their bezel under any circumstance! On two parts. Oil will attract dirt, which cannot become displaced inside the 120 milled dimples under the bezel. Oil will deteriorate the bezel gasket.


Maybe im lucky. But for having my sbdx001 from 2007 till 2015 and sbdx017 from 2016 till date i never had any issues with the bezel. 
The only negative things I've experinece are:
1. Lacquered bezel is a scratch magnet, but did not bother me as it gives character to the watch and its user.
2. Indices paint are uneven. But who cares, as long as it give the torch lume that last long.
3. Top heavy on a bracelet, it feels like your wearing a solid platinum watch.

Nonetheless, it is a solid great watch.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tallkev (Sep 6, 2015)

I managed to pick one up yesterday in Macau for what seemed a reasonable $1,860, the dealer told me it was 20% of list and they seemed surprised when I said I'd take it without any hesitation. I'm wondering if I should have haggled a bit over the price - haha!

I've been on the lookout for a SBDX017 for about a year and had just about given-up hope of getting one for a reasonable price after reading that they'd been discontinued. I'm quite happy.

It's a Sept-17 production watch.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tallkev said:


> I managed to pick one up yesterday in Macau for what seemed a reasonable $1,860, the dealer told me it was 20% of list and they seemed surprised when I said I'd take it without any hesitation. I'm wondering if I should have haggled a bit over the price - haha!
> 
> I've been on the lookout for a SBDX017 for about a year and had just about given-up hope of getting one for a reasonable price after reading that they'd been discontinued. I'm quite happy.
> 
> It's a Sept-17 production watch.


Congrats!! Your lucky, i guess the sellee doesnt know anything about the discontinuity. I think you can refer other buyers if they have still stocks.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

lol mine is still at customs but I can't complain since it's "only" been 8 days...I think I'll get more antsy around the 10 day mark, but hoping it doesn't go that long. Was thinking I'd be able to bring it on my trip to Japan this weekend but ironically I could've picked it up from Seiya in person at this rate. ::shrugs::


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

WWC!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I was wearing something else, but switched to my MM after skimming this thread....one of my faves for sure...

on a yellow OM now....


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> I was wearing something else, but switched to my MM after skimming this thread....one of my faves for sure...
> 
> on a yellow OM now....
> 
> View attachment 13083471


Woah, that looks awesome with the paint second hand. Did you do it yourself?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Woah, that looks awesome with the paint second hand. Did you do it yourself?


Bruhahahahaha...

that would be a trick of the light...but kinda cool


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Just in...now i get it. The hype is real.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I hate this thread...


I'm gonna have to buy a Sharkey to "test the waters".

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> I hate this thread...
> 
> I'm gonna have to buy a Sharkey to "test the waters".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Don't do it! You just told me how much you love the Sumo. Leave this thread and never come back. Lol.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Maddog1970 said:


> Bruhahahahaha...
> 
> that would be a trick of the light...but kinda cool


Lol. I see that now. I think red would be cool though.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I do love the Sumo, I think a 6-to-1 ratio fair 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kriiiss (Apr 9, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> I hate this thread...
> 
> I'm gonna have to buy a Sharkey to "test the waters".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'll pay you $10 to try it on if you get one!!!!!!!!!!! +Shipping both ways lol


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

laff79 said:


> Just in...now i get it. The hype is real.


It only sounds like Hype when you haven't handled one..... after that its just cold hard acceptance of this watches charm


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

kriiiss said:


> I'll pay you $10 to try it on if you get one!!!!!!!!!!! +Shipping both ways lol


You got a deal!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

so here's a sad/funny/painful MM300 story... after realising that my bezel alignment is off, a combination of having too much caffeine, reading too much off the internet and an afternoon off work has led me to try shortening the bezel click ring to realign the bezel and this resulted in disastrous consequences...









Now I have 60 click, perfectly aligned bezel! I accidentally broke off one side of the click ring. You can see the chipped off part on the right of the watch  Can't say its worth it...

Does anyone know where I can get a replacement? Someone that ships internationally at reasonable prices... or am I able to get the part from my local seiko rep? Any help would be appreciated... Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Click ring for MM300 available quite easily and affordably from Ebay as I recall.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hale color said:


> Click ring for MM300 available quite easily and affordably from Ebay as I recall.


Did quick check: they are available on the bay, you'll need to search for SBDX001/017 click-spring.


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Anyone want to sell me their SBDX017? I've got the bug! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Sold, returned, back on my wrist.


----------



## Jwit (Sep 8, 2016)

Borrowing this one from a friend and I’m becoming obsessed with it. Really a striking piece that’s 10x better in the metal.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My 001 earlier this morning having a rest in work


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My two favourite watches right now!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

OHL said:


> aligned bezel! I accidentally broke off one side of the click ring. You can see the chipped off part on the right of the watch


id happily live with it if there was no slop, but i guess I'm pretty OCD about bezel alignment


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> My two favourite watches right now!
> 
> View attachment 13088427


Honestly, the MM looks like the higher quality watch there.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Nearly two weeks after landing in the states (no complaints after all the horror stories I've seen) and $125 in customs fees later, the MM300 box is now sitting on my desk in front of me at work. Will be hard not opening this one until end of day :X


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Strap monster


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

K1M_I said:


> My two favourite watches right now!
> 
> View attachment 13088427


Oh man this is such a crazy/great idea. What is Seiko made an MM300 out of titanium like the Snowflake?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Strap Behemoth may be a better word...


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Mine arrived today, and it's beautiful. Just not sure that I like it enough to ever wear it over my U2 (which is my only watch). The lume is fantastic, but the dial is much smaller...and my eyes are only getting worse. It has nice features like the monobloc case and 8L35 movement, but the contrast with the hands/dial (and especially the date) isn't as good. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## twice (Feb 21, 2011)

Had my MM300 for about a year. What do we think the odds of Seiko releasing a black ceramic bezels from the new model that would fit in the MM300?


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

paulyosh said:


> Mine arrived today, and it's beautiful. Just not sure that I like it enough to ever wear it over my U2 (which is my only watch). The lume is fantastic, but the dial is much smaller...and my eyes are only getting worse. It has nice features like the monobloc case and 8L35 movement, but the contrast with the hands/dial (and especially the date) isn't as good. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> For me the MM300. If it were a U1 I would have to think longer and harder but that particular Sinn looks quite cluttered and untidy for me.





twice said:


> Had my MM300 for about a year. What do we think the odds of Seiko releasing a black ceramic bezels from the new model that would fit in the MM300?


I doubt they will, they have no requirement to as it is and if it were to be I'm sure it would have he horrible X on the dial with an inferior movement maybe yet a higher price tag


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> I doubt they will, they have no requirement to as it is and if it were to be I'm sure it would have he horrible X on the dial with an inferior movement maybe yet a higher price tag


TBH in my opinion, the sbdx001/ sbdx017 is the far best than the upcoming ones.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I need your honest opinion. There is a guy who wants my mm300 and wanting trade it with his longines. Refer to the photo. Is it a good trade?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> I need your honest opinion. There is a guy who wants my mm300 and wanting trade it with his longines. Refer to the photo. Is it a good trade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no... Two different watches so it's kind of a toss up. I'm not into chronos so for me, no.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> I need your honest opinion. There is a guy who wants my mm300 and wanting trade it with his longines. Refer to the photo. Is it a good trade?


I wouldn't.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

joaquin1986 said:


> I need your honest opinion. There is a guy who wants my mm300 and wanting trade it with his longines. Refer to the photo. Is it a good trade?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Longines and have been looking at that very watch in fact but I wouldn't do the trade, I'd miss the Seiko too much. The longines is an additional watch not a replacement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Haven't had daylight to give my new MM300 the proper photo treatment but wanted to note some of my initial impressions for posterity. I've owned/handled a gamut of Seiko divers from the SKX to the Hi-Beat GS but somehow skipped over the MM300, perhaps knowing that I'd get to it eventually. Keeping this in mind, I'm not necessarily impressed with the qualitative virtues; For all intents and purposes, my GS divers are quite evidently a step above in terms of objective build quality and intrinsic "warmth" (that intangible "have to see it in person" quality)....But honestly, there's just something so cool about the MM300. Perhaps it's the backstory influencing me, or maybe the hype (hint: it's real), but I don't foresee this coming off my wrist at all. To me, it hits that sweet spot of being nice enough where it's clearly special, but not so nice that you end up babying it (sadly how I feel about my GS'), and I don't find it particularly too heavy on bracelet, too tall, or even too much overhang on my six inch wrist. Because of this balance, it's perfect for what it is in my opinion, and I'm not disappointed in the slightest. 

About the watch itself, no issues with bezel alignment, bezel turn is nice but not as nice as GS, lume is intense, was worried about the link length for no reason (it works IMO), titanium clasp not as bulky as I'd expected (seemingly thicker on GS perhaps?) and the bracelet really isn't that bad (not sure why it gets so much hate). Manufacturing date October 2017.

Pictures soon! This will be my "only watch" for the next few months I think, and it'll soon be back in Japan (on my wrist) this weekend funnily enough. Can't think of anything else I'd rather wear right now to be honest.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I need to STOP coming to this thread!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sbdx001










Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

It's growing on me. Enough that I ordered a custom leather strap for it...


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

simonp67 said:


> I like the Longines and have been looking at that very watch in fact but I wouldn't do the trade, I'd miss the Seiko too much. The longines is an additional watch not a replacement
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Im getting the sl019 in july, that's why I've been thinking of letting go of my sbdx017. Anyways thanks for your advise. Also, after getting hold the longines, it did not make spark or had the love at first sight event. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Been on the hunt for an SBDX017 but few about and what are have jumped in price considerably, tempted by the green MM300 SLA019 but at $3500 it's hard to swallow, now leaning towards a new MM600 at just $3k which seems to make more sense.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Erika's MN Mirage & mm300


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

I couldn't take it anymore.....finally caved & got one. This is one fine Seiko.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

There so many people waiting for the new replacement of the sbdx017. I dont want to disappoint you guys, but i got a felling that the new mm300 is the spb077 and spb079. These timepieces are re-edition to sla025. So better get the sbdx017 now before its too late. Maybe you guys are waiting for nothing.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

This can't be the replacement for the MM300 because it's only a 200mm rating! IMO this is the replacement for the Sumo, which hasn't been phased out.... yet.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

The SPB's are quite clearly not the replacement for the MM300. From the horse's mouth itself, Seiko has stated that their strategy for when releasing historical reproductions, a "modern reinterpretation" (they even call it that officially) is also released at a lower price point. They are singular models that honestly don't have what I'd considered professional tool watch specs as the MM300, and can be seen more as desk divers. The MM300 is inspired by the same 6159 in heritage and design, yes, but Seiko has no reason to replace a "PROFESSIONAL" (as it says on the new SLA019 dial) grade sat diver with a screw down case back air diver.


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

I’m sure Seiko will release a MM300 replacement. It’s just a matter of time. My guess is end of year or next year’s basselworld


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

The lume is impressive!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> The SPB's are quite clearly not the replacement for the MM300. From the horse's mouth itself, Seiko has stated that their strategy for when releasing historical reproductions, a "modern reinterpretation" (they even call it that officially) is also released at a lower price point. They are singular models that honestly don't have what I'd considered professional tool watch specs as the MM300, and can be seen more as desk divers. The MM300 is inspired by the same 6159 in heritage and design, yes, but Seiko has no reason to replace a "PROFESSIONAL" (as it says on the new SLA019 dial) grade sat diver with a screw down case back air diver.


I'm also hoping you guys are correct..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

can someone explain to me why having a monobloc case makes it unnecessary to use a helium escape valve? I only see this being stated everywhere but there's no technical explanation on why it is so. I'm curious..


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

OHL said:


> can someone explain to me why having a monobloc case makes it unnecessary to use a helium escape valve? I only see this being stated everywhere but there's no technical explanation on why it is so. I'm curious..


The monoblock case isn't essential in keeping the helium out of the watch, see for example the Orient Saturation Diver (caseback), the springdrive tunas (also caseback) and the 300m sbbn tunas (also caseback). What it does, is removing the opening in the back completely, so less points of entry for the water, so it's crown and crystal only.

The helium ingress is slowed down by the L-shaped gasket for the crystal (in crossection it's a huge improvement in material the helium has to seep trough over a standard o-ring), and to prevent any blowout, there is a retaining ring on top of the crystal to secure it to the case when there is any helium that does get in and the abient pressure gets lowered, as happens during decompression when coming up from a saturation dive assignment. Other watchbrands use a helium excape valve to let out excess pressure.

So basically, monoblock cases are not a technical necessity, but are there just because it can, and it has a certain cool-factor these days.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> My two favourite watches right now!
> 
> View attachment 13088427


One of these is 42mm, the other is 44mm. But it's not what you think. Sorcery.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Haven't had daylight to give my new MM300 the proper photo treatment but wanted to note some of my initial impressions for posterity. I've owned/handled a gamut of Seiko divers from the SKX to the Hi-Beat GS but somehow skipped over the MM300, perhaps knowing that I'd get to it eventually. Keeping this in mind, I'm not necessarily impressed with the qualitative virtues; For all intents and purposes, my GS divers are quite evidently a step above in terms of objective build quality and intrinsic "warmth" (that intangible "have to see it in person" quality)....But honestly, there's just something so cool about the MM300. Perhaps it's the backstory influencing me, or maybe the hype (hint: it's real), but I don't foresee this coming off my wrist at all. To me, it hits that sweet spot of being nice enough where it's clearly special, but not so nice that you end up babying it (sadly how I feel about my GS'), and I don't find it particularly too heavy on bracelet, too tall, or even too much overhang on my six inch wrist. Because of this balance, it's perfect for what it is in my opinion, and I'm not disappointed in the slightest.
> 
> About the watch itself, no issues with bezel alignment, bezel turn is nice but not as nice as GS, lume is intense, was worried about the link length for no reason (it works IMO), titanium clasp not as bulky as I'd expected (seemingly thicker on GS perhaps?) and the bracelet really isn't that bad (not sure why it gets so much hate). Manufacturing date October 2017.
> 
> Pictures soon! This will be my "only watch" for the next few months I think, and it'll soon be back in Japan (on my wrist) this weekend funnily enough. Can't think of anything else I'd rather wear right now to be honest.


Congratulations on the new watch! Your story regarding the MM300 is a common experience with it's owners.

Interestingly the MM300 is the watch I have not truly had a huge itch to buy thinking it would be around in some form in case I did think the time was right. The current discontinuation crisis is forcing many undecided minds to go one way or the other it seems.

It's a watch I'm still ambivalent about. I got the opportunity to wear a pre-owned one a while ago and the SBDX012 which was also a quickly sold out 6159 tribute. And that's where it comes undone for me in a sense. I just can't get over the tribute factor with the MM300 - it's a great Seiko diver watch in it's own right and numbers tell the story in that it strikes a chord with many Seiko lovers - but it's not really a step up from anything past or present.

That's why I was very excited about the SLA025. It's not just a tribute watch but rather includes the high beat movement lacking in the DX012 and the sapphire etc that make it almost equivalent to an updated successor watch albeit limited in production.

Some might say that the MM300 is truer to it's roots by having Hardlex etc and I can see the merits in that argument too but I guess the incremental upgrades and evolution I see in the "mainline" series of Seiko divers is just more compelling to me.

If it is discontinued forever then it will remain in the rear view mirror for me probably. It's probably just as well because not having the itch to buy a MM300 is the only thing that makes me think I have some self restraint available in Seiko diver land 

Enjoy the MM300 in good health. And pictures soon!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Haven't had daylight to give my new MM300 the proper photo treatment......


No daylight yet?
glad to see it made it through customs hold..... agree with your sentiments - not GS quality if you are comparing all the details but it has a particular charm thats incomparable and strong......magnificent in its imperfection if you will.


----------



## Mtek (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

https://i.giphy.com/media/8PphDSEIZVGul08W84/giphy.gif
Can't seem to post a gif through Tapatalk 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

_If it is discontinued forever then it will remain in the rear view mirror for me probably. It's probably just as well because not having the itch to buy a MM300 is the only thing that makes me think I have some self restraint available in Seiko diver land 
_
Seems like I wrote too soon, but I did include the word "probably" twice, which explains, together with acute FOMO why I decided to pull the trigger on one of these too. Better to have and flip than to always wonder.

This way if they do continue it with sapphire and ceramic, then it will just be another watch to consider in the future. If they don't, they don't


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mm300 on the go









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

Some diver love


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13102789


Nothing better than a brand new out of the box watch :-!


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

zuiko said:


> View attachment 13102789


Hello, could you tell me where did you buy it?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammer (May 1, 2018)

New to forum ... I have a MM300. Its two years old. I love it and wear it everyday! It has a scratch 3mm scratch at the 11 mark on the crystal (I got the scratch after 4mos ... sort of a bummer). After 2yrs, I called the Seiko service center in NJ. They looked up the model number and said they had a crystal in stock. Told me to mail it to NJ and then they would email me a free estimate. Over the phone, she could not give me prices, but said she thought repair would be reasonable. Pay retail for crystal and she said like $20 for install. I bought watch via Japan. The call with New Jersey Seiko service center sounded very promising. Im sure it will take a while, but for my MM300, I dont mind waiting.

So ... any advice or recommendations as I get ready to mail this to Seiko?

Thanks!!!!
Rammer
- Chicago


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Be prepared to wait


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

MM on distressed leather with the newer titanium Seiko clasp...super combo!
balcony view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
outside clasp look by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

batman1345 said:


> Hello, could you tell me where did you buy it?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Was the last one in Australia and has an October 2017 serial.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Tried on bracelet with two separate sizings using microadjust and link removal but both were terribly heavy and umcomfortable. I'm getting rid of an SBGA029 which is also 200 grams for this reason (that watch also has a caseback ridge that annoys me).









So the bracelet is a no go for me.

Luckily I had a spare 20mm silicone strap from an SPB053 which I put an OEM bracelet on. Has the nicer brushed finish on buckle and suits it better than the supplied strap imo.









A good prelude to the SLA025 which is the next thing on the radar for me.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

More sporty on this Nato strap


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Rainy day vibes


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, I wonder sometimes too....


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

I got one as well









Sent from my Samsung galaxy note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again for day 3. Hard to take it off sometimes.


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

Larry23 said:


> More sporty on this Nato strap
> 
> View attachment 13106009


looks great on wrist... can i ask what size your wrist is ?


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

verymickey said:


> looks great on wrist... can i ask what size your wrist is ?


Thank you! My wrist size is 7" or maybe just a little less than that


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Double post sorry


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

All i can say is i love my mm300









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

All i can say is i love my mm300









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

my first mm300 post


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

What more can be said of a great Seiko classic like the Marinemaster.
View attachment MM300pic2.jpg


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Same since Monday so might as well just finish out the week with it. I find the bracelet extremely comfortable.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

a favorite in the collection


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

After scrolling through a few hundred images of this awesome watch i decided to walk into my AD and put a deposit on the last Marine Master SBDX017. I'm so excited to introduce it to my collection. Just a question for all the owners out there - I recently bought a Tudor Pelagos LHD - In house version 2 months ago, and wonder how these 2 watches will co exist. Is there enough justification to own both? i understand the different leagues regarding price, but looking at the watches just based on face value the difference in price is definitely not apparent. 
I'm thinking i will have to end up selling one of them off.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Whoops...just found a comparison thread between the 2 pieces . Apologies...


ck13 said:


> After scrolling through a few hundred images of this awesome watch i decided to walk into my AD and put a deposit on the last Marine Master SBDX017. I'm so excited to introduce it to my collection. Just a question for all the owners out there - I recently bought a Tudor Pelagos LHD - In house version 2 months ago, and wonder how these 2 watches will co exist. Is there enough justification to own both? i understand the different leagues regarding price, but looking at the watches just based on face value the difference in price is definitely not apparent.
> I'm thinking i will have to end up selling one of them off.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

ck13 said:


> After scrolling through a few hundred images of this awesome watch i decided to walk into my AD and put a deposit on the last Marine Master SBDX017. I'm so excited to introduce it to my collection. Just a question for all the owners out there - I recently bought a Tudor Pelagos LHD - In house version 2 months ago, and wonder how these 2 watches will co exist. Is there enough justification to own both? i understand the different leagues regarding price, but looking at the watches just based on face value the difference in price is definitely not apparent.
> I'm thinking i will have to end up selling one of them off.


As a boutique only model in Australia I'm assuming this is through the Seiko Boutique.

If you really want the watch I would get them to double check and confirm the availability of any other stock because they were out of stock last week. I doubt they have access to any more and may be unaware of its discontinuation.

Your deposit may be for a phantom watch.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Strap today earlier but already back on the bracelet...


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

Larry23 said:


> Thank you! My wrist size is 7" or maybe just a little less than that


wears perfect. gives me hope at 7.2" that i can pull it off too! thanks for sharing


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

nolte said:


> Strap today earlier but already back on the bracelet...


I love the Bruce Williams art on your nato 
They look fantastic together.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

drwindsurf said:


> I love the Bruce Williams art on your nato
> They look fantastic together.


Thank you, I agree. 
I went back and bought the 20mm just for this watch. I don't have a Sumo, all my other Seikos are 22mm lugs.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I went back and double checked at the Sydney Seiko Boutique today as i was going in to make another payment on it, they said it was the last one they have, as i held it in my hands. Thankfully it is not a phantom.



zuiko said:


> As a boutique only model in Australia I'm assuming this is through the Seiko Boutique.
> 
> If you really want the watch I would get them to double check and confirm the availability of any other stock because they were out of stock last week. I doubt they have access to any more and may be unaware of its discontinuation.
> 
> Your deposit may be for a phantom watch.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

verymickey said:


> wears perfect. gives me hope at 7.2" that i can pull it off too! thanks for sharing


It will look great. Here's one more with the bracelet on


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

ck13 said:


> I went back and double checked at the Sydney Seiko Boutique today as i was going in to make another payment on it, they said it was the last one they have, as i held it in my hands. Thankfully it is not a phantom.


You are very very fortunate. The Australian price just didn't make sense to me until the discontinuation was confirmed and prices in USD rose up to meet the AUD price.

Given that a successor with improved construction and materials maybe even a better bracelet will be at least $1200 more it's a good buy at this point.

I haven't fully warmed to it and my anti-magnetic Grand Seiko stole the show today but even so I am getting glimpses of the nice watch it is at times. The 3D in such a "compact" dial is quite unique as other cheaper low beat Seikos have wider more open dials by comparison.

If there's no successor which I highly doubt... it's still good.

This MM300 is going the path of the Submariner. It will have incremental improvements at an accelerating pace as they continue to refine the formula.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MM300 for the last day, on a ToxicNato Shiznit.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Testing a B&R strap.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

verymickey said:


> wears perfect. gives me hope at 7.2" that i can pull it off too! thanks for sharing


7.25" wrist here...


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zuiko said:


> This MM300 is going the path of the Submariner. It will have incremental improvements at an accelerating pace as they continue to refine the formula.


if it ended up being the same size/ weight and accuracy of the submariner with a bracelet to match id have to think about getting one.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Just can't get enough of the lume...


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm a total mm300 fanboy, 3 weeks and haven't left my wrist. Tried to wear other watches, but keep getting back almost immediately...


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just picked mine up an hour ago from my Seiko boutique...what a beautiful watch. As with many Seiko watches, pictures never do it justice .


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Hey guys, I've a friend who wants to get his hands on a MM300 off the bay, and he's asking me how to tell if the MM he got is the real deal. 
I've told him that I haven't ever seen a replica MM300 and the closest-looking to is the sharky which is pretty obvious. 
Are there any replicas around anyway? I'm guessing if the following can be checked off, it is 100% genuine, right? 
1. monobloc case - don't think replicating this is easy at all
2. Steel date wheel - don't think any other movement has this
3. bezel turn/crown turn feel - this is probably subjective
4. General construction and visual of the watch. fonts, polished/satin finish on the case, etc.
5. Having the box and japanese language tags, etc


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

OHL said:


> Hey guys, I've a friend who wants to get his hands on a MM300 off the bay, and he's asking me how to tell if the MM he got is the real deal.
> I've told him that I haven't ever seen a replica MM300 and the closest-looking to is the sharky which is pretty obvious.
> Are there any replicas around anyway? I'm guessing if the following can be checked off, it is 100% genuine, right?
> 1. monobloc case - don't think replicating this is easy at all
> ...


As far as I know there are very few rep seikos. however as with all deals, buy the seller. he should be covered with buyer protection from the bay or PP anyways.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

jlyc2 said:


> OHL said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, I've a friend who wants to get his hands on a MM300 off the bay, and he's asking me how to tell if the MM he got is the real deal.
> ...


+1 for this


----------



## mapurisa (Feb 1, 2018)

As to the last MM300 in Australia thing; I placed an online order with them last night and got shipping confirmation this morning, so I think they were either telling porkies to encourage sales^C^C ensure customer satisfaction or had some luck searching the stock room. I suppose it's possible that they just hadn't updated the website and my shipping confirmation was an automated process but I doubt it based on the message timing. Anyway their website now says Out of Stock and I'll find out in a week or so whether I get an empty box in the post. For the moment I'm excited to have grabbed one of the last "good" ones as Seiko seems to be going backwards in value and design in the mid tier. It may just be a transitional period but that's not the vibe I'm getting. I'm guessing the SARXs are next on the chopping block... 

But back to the MM300. I can't be the only one who thought this watch was ugly when I first saw it online, the bulky look, the paragraph of text, the large bezel/small dial. I still don't think it's particularly beautiful and it's not elegant. But f-me if every time I look at it there is always something ugly with one portion of the watch and something stunning with another, and it changes completely in the next picture. Never perfect but always alluring. It's gotten under my skin. I was even thinking about ordering the SLA019 but couldn't figure out how to justify and extra 2000 to my wife. I'm not sure green and gold/aussie pride is going to cut it with her.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

mapurisa said:


> As to the last MM300 in Australia thing; I placed an online order with them last night and got shipping confirmation this morning, so I think they were either telling porkies to encourage sales^C^C ensure customer satisfaction or had some luck searching the stock room. I suppose it's possible that they just hadn't updated the website and my shipping confirmation was an automated process but I doubt it based on the message timing. Anyway their website now says Out of Stock and I'll find out in a week or so whether I get an empty box in the post. For the moment I'm excited to have grabbed one of the last "good" ones as Seiko seems to be going backwards in value and design in the mid tier. It may just be a transitional period but that's not the vibe I'm getting. I'm guessing the SARXs are next on the chopping block...
> 
> But back to the MM300. I can't be the only one who thought this watch was ugly when I first saw it online, the bulky look, the paragraph of text, the large bezel/small dial. I still don't think it's particularly beautiful and it's not elegant. But f-me if every time I look at it there is always something ugly with one portion of the watch and something stunning with another, and it changes completely in the next picture. Never perfect but always alluring. It's gotten under my skin. I was even thinking about ordering the SLA019 but couldn't figure out how to justify and extra 2000 to my wife. I'm not sure green and gold/aussie pride is going to cut it with her.


On one of my threads in the Grand Seiko section I called the MM300 a pig with lipstick and I still think this.

I have one right here in front of me and just can't get beyond virtually everything about it that has something not quite right.

Examples:

1. Crystal is domed, but Hardlex
2. Bezel is thick but edges lack the precision finish of many other watches in the range
3. Crown is not at 3 but not aligned with 4
4. The bracelet's links are just too long for more customised fit
5. The case is monobloc but the back is not flat but has a bulge
6. The clasp has a ratchet but is thicker than it probably needs to be
7. The lume is thick and supposedly hand applied but why when machine applied would suit the watch better as a whole and make it even. 
8. The bezel has a very firm action but still feels like it's just a thin spring with hollow echoing clicks from cheaper watches. 
9. The first link in the bracelet and end link has an ugly wide gap not in keeping with the rest of the bracelet. 
10. The supplied rubber/urethane strap is schizophrenic and has two styles with gaps and just feels crap. 
11. It's a heavy beast and with bracelet is heavier than even my biggest watch the SBEX001 meaning the MM300 thread is full of strapped watches vs bracelet.

It's a watch I think must have some sort of Japanese design joke in it.

There's a Japanese artform called "Chindogu" which is a kind of pointless invention which seems brilliant but when looked at closer is found to be actually unusable or useless.

The MM300 I have realised is a subtle Seiko Chindogu (literally - unusual tool).


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Chindogu


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Just picked mine up an hour ago from my Seiko boutique...what a beautiful watch. As with many Seiko watches, pictures never do it justice .


Congrats. Sydney boutique and did you get the last one? I bought mine from the Sydney boutique last year. Great service.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

mannal said:


> Testing a B&R strap.


Yeah think it's a nice combo.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Pez83 said:


> ck13 said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked mine up an hour ago from my Seiko boutique...what a beautiful watch. As with many Seiko watches, pictures never do it justice .
> ...


Thanks! Yes I picked it up from the Sydney boutique, they did say it was the last one and that they didn't know if or when they would get anymore in. Though reading the last couple of posts suggests that this may have changed..hopefully for those still looking that is the case. I know i bought mine even though the website said sold out.
Top marks for service, when i went to pick it up I had a lengthy discussion with one of the watch techs working there about eachother collections.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

mapurisa said:


> But back to the MM300. I can't be the only one who thought this watch was ugly when I first saw it online, the bulky look, the paragraph of text, the large bezel/small dial. I still don't think it's particularly beautiful and it's not elegant. But f-me if every time I look at it there is always something ugly with one portion of the watch and something stunning with another, and it changes completely in the next picture. Never perfect but always alluring. It's gotten under my skin. I was even thinking about ordering the SLA019 but couldn't figure out how to justify and extra 2000 to my wife. I'm not sure green and gold/aussie pride is going to cut it with her.


Yep...online photos never do this watch justice. Has to be seen 'in the metal' so to speak.


----------



## theEntreriCode (Mar 3, 2015)

What's going on with the MM these days? Has it indeed been discontinued while the new hideous Prospex dials are put into place? It was always a watch that I bought and would have flipped at some point. Turns out I was waiting for the BB58. If the dials have been changed, I might just end up keeping it


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Pez83 said:
> 
> 
> > ck13 said:
> ...


Hope you enjoy wearing your new mm300. It's a beautiful watch. Can't get enough of mine.


----------



## mapurisa (Feb 1, 2018)

theEntreriCode said:


> What's going on with the MM these days? Has it indeed been discontinued while the new hideous Prospex dials are put into place? It was always a watch that I bought and would have flipped at some point. Turns out I was waiting for the BB58. If the dials have been changed, I might just end up keeping it


The current model (SBDX017) is definitely discontinued. Some people think it will come back once the limited edition SLA019 has sold out, possibly in a slightly updated form with sapphire crystal,ceramic bezel and a price hike. Others (myself included) think that they've killed it off in favor of the SPB077 which has a slightly different case shape (like that of the SLA025), different hands and indices and a downgraded movement 8L>6R.

Conspiracy theory time **I know nothing about anything and have only even been interested in this stuff for less than a year**: Imho smart watches are killing Seikos low end and so they need to make an upmarket play for better margins. Besides the basics, divers are where they have the volume and cachet to change their image and make more money. To prepare for this this they've already bumped up prices and decreased specs in the entry level Prospex stuff which makes space for the higher end to stand out. However they're going to find themselves in more direct competition with Tudor (amongst others) who destroy them when it comes to movements and bracelets. Therefore they'll give much of the Prospex Master Series a short hiatus to reduce reputational damage from the upcoming changes and fill the gap with special editions. In a year or two they will come back strong regulated movements and prices brought up to only a step below the competition.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Ridiculous lume shot from this morning...


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Just wondering what people's opinion on the service interval for the MM is. I have read countless threads on this question and they all seem to hover around the 5 year mark for am overhaul . I know Seiko has a reputation for their movements going longer between servicing on the lower and middle tier movements ie 7s26 - 6r15, but I could be wrong in guessing that Grand Seiko movements (8L35 included lol) are movements you would not 'wear until it stops' so to speak. Although I'm sure you could.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

I seem to find the best fit for the bracelet to my wrist is to be having the divers extension extended to one notch. Somehow this makes the clasp centred. My question is, can I wear it like this long term and permanently? Or will I cause some additional wear and tear due to the extension being permanently open?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Wouldn't you get the same fit moving the micro adjustment one notch?


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Not really, it extends on the 12 oclock side that way


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

zuiko said:


> On one of my threads in the Grand Seiko section I called the MM300 a pig with lipstick and I still think this.
> 
> I have one right here in front of me and just can't get beyond virtually everything about it that has something not quite right.
> ..........
> ...


LOL..... its the perfect imperfect watch that we love to criticize but criticize because we love.

I traded my last one almost two years ago but I still keep coming back to this thread because I still love looking at the watch and reading about others MM300 love affairs.

heres an old photo of my long lost love








Kept the band... moved it onto this, mounted it back on today for the summer


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

matthew P said:


> LOL..... its the perfect imperfect watch that we love to criticize but criticize because we love.
> 
> I traded my last one almost two years ago but I still keep coming back to this thread because I still love looking at the watch and reading about others MM300 love affairs.
> 
> ...


I've got much the same thought. Wasn't pleased with the bracelet and it might have been perfect if a bit thinner.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

OHL said:


> I seem to find the best fit for the bracelet to my wrist is to be having the divers extension extended to one notch. Somehow this makes the clasp centred. My question is, can I wear it like this long term and permanently? Or will I cause some additional wear and tear due to the extension being permanently open?


I wear mine like this and have been since I got my MM a few years back. I haven't noticed added wear or tear to the extension. I'm on the last micro adjustment hole so i can't make the bracelet a hair bigger without letting the dive extension out one notch. It's a great fit for me. I've tried adding one link then moving the micro adjustment to the first hole but it doesn't fit as well.

IG: th3measure


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Put mine on the rubber strap today. I gotta say I was never really a fan of rubber straps, but this just works


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Put mine on the rubber strap today. I gotta say I was never really a fan of rubber straps, but this just works


I've never even taken my rubber strap out of it's bag!
You've inspired me to try it out. Rubber straps haven't ever been my favorite either...


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

I’m thinking about getting an uncle seiko tropic strap for my MM300. Seems like a nice design to me. Is anyone using the tropic strap with their MM300?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Acropora said:


> I'm thinking about getting an uncle seiko tropic strap for my MM300. Seems like a nice design to me. Is anyone using the tropic strap with their MM300?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is a pic...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A few more pics


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Mm300 is not too thick in my opinion. This might be subjective. But i love how it fits exactly on my wrist. I do agree that wearing it on a bracelet feels like wearing a white gold or platinum due to its heaviness. But after discovering the crafterblue rubber strap. Ive worn it so comfortably. Now it feels like I'm wearing the sla025 itself. Loo









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

OHL said:


> I seem to find the best fit for the bracelet to my wrist is to be having the divers extension extended to one notch. Somehow this makes the clasp centred. My question is, can I wear it like this long term and permanently? Or will I cause some additional wear and tear due to the extension being permanently open?


Same situation here, I doubt that it will cause additional wear and tear. After all it's a feature of the bracelet.


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

In the right light









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi guys, this just happened and it made my heart skip a beat... should i be worried???

I was taking my mm300 out of rotation (it's barely a month old, and I've worn it for the past three weeks straight and thought I'd swap it out for a few days). I unscrewed the crown, wound it up around 20 turns, and then pulled out the crown to the timesetting position - the second hand hacks as expected. 
When i tried to turn the crown to adjust the minute hand, it seemed not to catch the gear, and initially the minute hand didn't turn at all. I think i tried turning clockwise first. then i tried counter clockwise, initially it didn't turn the minute hand, but as i approached a half turn, I felt like something 'slipped' and the minute hand skipped by 2-3 minutes (kind of like how a jumping hour hands of a gmt movement skips). I immediately stopped and pressed the crown all the way in and pulled it out again and it worked normally the second time through.

Is something wrong? Did i damage the movement, or should I get it looked at? Is this something i should be worried about at all?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Soccer in the mud. Kids are gonna love this. Mom gets the day off. I picture myself in a Tide commercial.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

Does anyone have their MM300 on an Uncle Seiko tropic strap?
(Anybody have/has)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

khbk said:


> Does anyone have their MM300 on an Uncle Seiko tropic strap?
> (Anybody have/has)


Look less than 10 posts back


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

OHL said:


> Hi guys, this just happened and it made my heart skip a beat... should i be worried???
> 
> I was taking my mm300 out of rotation (it's barely a month old, and I've worn it for the past three weeks straight and thought I'd swap it out for a few days). I unscrewed the crown, wound it up around 20 turns, and then pulled out the crown to the timesetting position - the second hand hacks as expected.
> When i tried to turn the crown to adjust the minute hand, it seemed not to catch the gear, and initially the minute hand didn't turn at all. I think i tried turning clockwise first. then i tried counter clockwise, initially it didn't turn the minute hand, but as i approached a half turn, I felt like something 'slipped' and the minute hand skipped by 2-3 minutes (kind of like how a jumping hour hands of a gmt movement skips). I immediately stopped and pressed the crown all the way in and pulled it out again and it worked normally the second time through.
> ...


I'm not a watchmaker, but I've experienced this a few times over the years, and I think it's probably just something that didn't engage correctly when you pulled out the crown. I wouldn't overthink it, unless it was a regular occurrence.

Somthing like trying to put your manual transmission in 2nd and accidentally hitting 4th. These are mechanical pieces, and they're also a lot tougher than folks think they are, so I wouldn't sweat it just yet. Just wear and enjoy.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Trying out some leather today, Hirsch grand duke.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Trying out some leather today, Hirsch grand duke.


Its looks nice on a leather.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

It so perfect on my wrist.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

ISOfrane day, tried the OM strap, but this is so much more comfortable.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13139013
> 
> 
> ISOfrane day, tried the OM strap, but this is so much more comfortable.


I used to wear mine like this with 20mm Rolex springbar... Just about perfect, if you ask me.


----------



## sanfong (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine says it is made in Dec 2017. 









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

sanfong said:


> Mine says it is made in Dec 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess december 2017 is the last batch..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Is there any info on how many MM300's were made?. I know they are not limited edition, but I don't think they were a mass produced model either.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ck13 said:


> Is there any info on how many MM300's were made?. I know they are not limited edition, but I don't think they were a mass produced model either.


Considering the SBDX001 first came out in 2000 I'd say there are many thousands out there.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

ck13 said:


> Is there any info on how many MM300's were made?. I know they are not limited edition, but I don't think they were a mass produced model either.


If we are talking about sbdx017 i guess from production date in aug 2015 till dec 2017, it will be less in production compared to sbdx001.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Thanks for the insights guys. Always fun learning these little things. Feeding the watch nerd within...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Triplets. But one is adopted. 









First post by the way. Long time lurker, first time poster.  Hi guys!


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Godfather111 said:


> Triplets. But one is adopted. 😛
> 
> View attachment 13146251
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. The MM300 has no problems mixing it with its Swiss counterparts.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

ck13 said:


> Is there any info on how many MM300's were made?. I know they are not limited edition, but I don't think they were a mass produced model either.


I read once 75-100 pieces per year, but I'm not sure that's true.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Trying out an old Rios strap on my MM


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

JP(Canada) said:


> I read once 75-100 pieces per year, but I'm not sure that's true.


I guess its 75 to 100 pieces sold per year. Ive seen it on seiyajapan.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

joaquin1986 said:


> I guess its 75 to 100 pieces sold per year. Ive seen it on seiyajapan.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sold by that vendor. I don't know but my guess is somewhere around 5000 manufactured per year.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thailand edition for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

davym2112 said:


> Thailand edition for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the reference of this model?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> What is the reference of this model?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It was SLA011

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Vintage olive drab canvas from Red Rock Straps


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> Triplets. But one is adopted.
> 
> View attachment 13146251
> 
> ...


Welcome to the nut house

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

So if I wanted to dive into the MM300 world, is it too late? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> So if I wanted to dive into the MM300 world, is it too late?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Its never too late. You just need to pay the premium.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> Its never too late. You just need to pay the premium.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Figured. What's the newest incarnation of the watch?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

I’ve wanted a MM for quite some time, but thought they’d be too big for me. Do they wear as large as their dimensions indicate? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> I've wanted a MM for quite some time, but thought they'd be too big for me. Do they wear as large as their dimensions indicate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most people claim the MM300 wears much smaller than the dimensions would indicate - and I'd definitely agree with that.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

paulyosh said:


> Palmettoman said:
> 
> 
> > I've wanted a MM for quite some time, but thought they'd be too big for me. Do they wear as large as their dimensions indicate?
> ...


Yep it wears smaller than the dimensions suggest, due to the bezel and dial size. Wears like an SKX007, just a bit thicker and heavier.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Palmettoman said:


> I've wanted a MM for quite some time, but thought they'd be too big for me. Do they wear as large as their dimensions indicate?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As indicated above, it definitely wears smaller than the numbers suggest. The 44mm dimension is bolstered by the case flanking outwards, but the actual case back is much smaller than the diameter. Also, the bezel is smaller than the case diameter, so visually it also wears smaller.

The only things to consider is the weight and the height, but this is no different to any stainless steel saturation diver on the market.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Wears smaller, isn't too tall, isn't too heavy, and actually is one of my most comfortable watches on a bracelet.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Have been wearing mine as a daily wearer for the past 3 weeks and it is very comfy to wear, the monoblock case back probably helps this as well.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

SBDX001..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

I finally caved and joined the club:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Why do I still come to this thread....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

Because you need one


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

Gosh, I have one BNIB that I was going to sell, but this thread is making me really want to keep it.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ikenshin (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi hi
Managed to find one new one (I think w a slight premium) from my fav shop... With local ad warranty (the rest I see r from shop (non seiko) warranty...
October batch.... Staring at it everyday...

Almost let it go... Went to the watch shop for 2 days. Hesitating, because its a big buy....










Sent from the Gamma Quadrant using Tapa-SubspaceTalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Cousins


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

I need to snap me up one of these... been drooling for too long


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)

Do it!
View attachment 13160317


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Ikenshin (Jun 18, 2015)

DGI82 said:


> I need to snap me up one of these... been drooling for too long


Do it!!

Sent from the Gamma Quadrant using Tapa-SubspaceTalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Back on the bracelet. Dam these drilled lugs are feeding a strap addiction.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been wanting to get a mm300 for quite some time now and finally on friday I received mine, yayyy!


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

No "X"


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Time to give some love on the jubilee bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

this or the sumo ?!


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

clockw3rk said:


> this or the sumo ?!


Definitely this


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

clockw3rk said:


> this or the sumo ?!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

DGI82 said:


> I need to snap me up one of these... been drooling for too long


Have a look at mine for sale currently and see if it suits you. They are fantastic pieces


----------



## Ignaciob (Dec 28, 2016)

I find myself coming back to this thread with regularity the past several months. Been loving my Shogun for a couple of years as its the resident wrist hog...even over my Speedie.

B.u.t......I'm starting to think the MM300 might have to be my next watch. Thanks for the real-world photos.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Such a gorgeous design


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> Have a look at mine for sale currently and see if it suits you. They are fantastic pieces


Still for sale?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

First day of winter down under, dressing up the cousins in matching leather.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Love the comfortability of the jubilee.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nish99 (Aug 29, 2017)

In a different hue









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > Have a look at mine for sale currently and see if it suits you. They are fantastic pieces
> ...


Yes still for sale. I'm based in the U.K. and happy for a UK/EU sale.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

no one got the green one yet?


----------



## Acropora (Jul 28, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> no one got the green one yet?


Not released until July

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A1exF (May 30, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> no one got the green one yet?


Not yet, but the normal version gets quite green


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> no one got the green one yet?


I asked my local watch shop about the price (I'm in Japan) and he said full catalogue price! Wondering if anyone here knows where they are cheaper or is it too early for a reasonable price.

Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

tokeisukeii said:


> I asked my local watch shop about the price (I'm in Japan) and he said full catalogue price! Wondering if anyone here knows where they are cheaper or is it too early for a reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my KFDOWI using Tapatalk


It's a LE, and it looks gorgeous. It will only go up in price.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

a question to those who have been polishing their bezels with wax, how does it fare after long term?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I'm also curious in general if there are images of well worn SBDX017s? All that I've seen seem to be in good condition without any heavy scratches/patina; Sure it's only been a few years since they've been out, but I'm curious how the Diashield wears in after heavy use if anyone has a good example?

Been wearing mine daily for just over a month and have yielded not one scratch, even on the bracelet (maybe the smallest swirly on the clasp, which makes sense given the titanium), it's been really surprising whereas my GS' seem to pick them up with ease, even when babying :/


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Renaming this thread the 'Torture Chamber'


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

ahonobaka said:


> ^I'm also curious in general if there are images of well worn SBDX017s? All that I've seen seem to be in good condition without any heavy scratches/patina; Sure it's only been a few years since they've been out, but I'm curious how the Diashield wears in after heavy use if anyone has a good example?
> 
> Been wearing mine daily for just over a month and have yielded not one scratch, even on the bracelet (maybe the smallest swirly on the clasp, which makes sense given the titanium), it's been really surprising whereas my GS' seem to pick them up with ease, even when babying :/


I have been wearing almost daily for a month and half... I have some light scratches on the bracelet at the 12 oclock side. Apparently the watch case is perfect, even on the polished surfaces. the bezel however, isnt doing so well...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

Where are people still finding these pieces from??

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> ^I'm also curious in general if there are images of well worn SBDX017s? All that I've seen seem to be in good condition without any heavy scratches/patina; Sure it's only been a few years since they've been out, but I'm curious how the Diashield wears in after heavy use if anyone has a good example?
> 
> Been wearing mine daily for just over a month and have yielded not one scratch, even on the bracelet (maybe the smallest swirly on the clasp, which makes sense given the titanium), it's been really surprising whereas my GS' seem to pick them up with ease, even when babying :/


I've been pretty rough with my SBDX017 at times over the past 2 years and haven't managed to put any significant scratches on the steel, I have put a few pin hole dings on it but otherwise the diashield holds up. The bezel does show a few hairline and more significant scratches though.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

001 No X reporting in ....


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

Still able to search online on my place here....


----------



## darrenc (Dec 30, 2016)

gshock626 said:


>


Nice shot ! Love the MM


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

does anyone know where one can buy the sbdx017 bezel (at an affordable price preferably..)?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Was lucky enough to handle one today at the Topper event though no pictures allowed. Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Was lucky enough to handle one today at the Topper event though no pictures allowed. Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


Been covered in a few threads, including this one.
Edit: "Replacement" is not the way I see it. Bummed I missed the Topper event. I stop-in every-time I'm in NorCal.


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

mannal said:


> ahonobaka said:
> 
> 
> > How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Was lucky enough to handle one today at the Topper event though no pictures allowed. Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November
> ...


I believe he is talking about the SLA021 (black and orange 300m) not the SLA019 (green and yellow 300m).

It looks good and "modern", but I will miss the vintage style of the MM300.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

Rissei said:


> I believe he is talking about the SLA021 (black and orange 300m) not the SLA019 (green and yellow 300m).
> 
> It looks good and "modern", but I will miss the vintage style of the MM300.


I've never heard of the sla021. Are there any pictures, can you link a thread that may have them?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rissei (Jul 23, 2015)

FireMonk3y said:


> Rissei said:
> 
> 
> > I believe he is talking about the SLA021 (black and orange 300m) not the SLA019 (green and yellow 300m).
> ...


It was at Toppers Grand Seiko event. Has not been officially announced, so no photos allowed.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rissei said:


> It was at Toppers Grand Seiko event. Has not been officially announced, so no photos allowed.


So is it the non limited edition of SLA019 then?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Rissei said:


> I believe he is talking about the SLA021 (black and orange 300m) not the SLA019 (green and yellow 300m).
> 
> It looks good and "modern", but I will miss the vintage style of the MM300.


I was thinking about the 19.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> How is no one talking about the MM300 replacement?! Was lucky enough to handle one today at the Topper event though no pictures allowed. Looks amazing, love the orangey 300m text, even with the Prospex dial. Way more balanced, I might pick one up to match my SBDX017. Bezel is def a nice upgrade and the font sizing as well. Was told November


Thats a damn teaser!! You made me imagine how does this sla021 looks like. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Suddenly I'm convinced to wait instead of overpaying for SBDX. I'll take the X on the dial and lack of Marinemaster and trade it for a sapphire crystal and lumed ceramic bezel anyday.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

burdy said:


> Suddenly I'm convinced to wait instead of overpaying for SBDX. I'll take the X on the dial and lack of Marinemaster and trade it for a sapphire crystal and lumed ceramic bezel anyday.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I get your point. I am having a feeling that mm300 is taking the path of the rolex submariner. Now its going on the next level leaving the non ceramic. Damn i cant wait to see it in future.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

I've an idea... 
buy the dx017 dial... 
wait and buy the new ceramic bezel/sapphire crystal mm300
swap dials
???
profit!


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

OHL said:


> I've an idea...
> buy the dx017 dial...
> wait and buy the new ceramic bezel/sapphire crystal mm300
> swap dials
> ...


Only few watchmaker dare to open mm300. If you try to do something like that, it might end up into a horror story for sure.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

that's true...
well I really hope that the upcoming ceramic bezel can be fitted on the dx017 case though... that would be an easy "mod" to do...


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I'm really happy that I got one of the last spdx017, I strangely have a issue with the Prospex X on the dial. Somehow it makes the watch more "modern" and it looses a bit the heritage feel. Also I'm not sure if I would like to pay that much more for the sapphire and ceramic bezel, if the price is same as the SLA019. But yea, different tastes.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> I'm really happy that I got one of the last spdx017, I strangely have a issue with the Prospex X on the dial. Somehow it makes the watch more "modern" and it looses a bit the heritage feel. Also I'm not sure if I would like to pay that much more for the sapphire and ceramic bezel, if the price is same as the SLA019. But yea, different tastes.


Sbdx017 is the last legendary mm300 and the sla019 is the new beginning of the x300.. so better both get. Its like the alpha and omega in your watch collection. Lol

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Entirely up to personal preferences of course, but if I had the choice to pay a premium for a new SBDX017, or wait for the new model (sorry I didn't ask for the reference #!), I would just wait. It does have a more modern feel with the "upgrades" due to the glossiness of it all, though subtle. The bezel is a HAIR taller but it was indiscernible to my eyes comparing them directly. Perhaps the most obvious difference was the lumed bezel pip up top, and the font adjustment, but I do like the ink black of the new dial a bit more. Overall, slightly more "modern" and "luxury" than toolish, but effectively the same watch.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

ahonobaka said:


> Entirely up to personal preferences of course, but if I had the choice to pay a premium for a new SBDX017, or wait for the new model (sorry I didn't ask for the reference #!), I would just wait. It does have a more modern feel with the "upgrades" due to the glossiness of it all, though subtle. The bezel is a HAIR taller but it was indiscernible to my eyes comparing them directly. Perhaps the most obvious difference was the lumed bezel pip up top, and the font adjustment, but I do like the ink black of the new dial a bit more. Overall, slightly more "modern" and "luxury" than toolish, but effectively the same watch.


You sold me. Had the money aside for a SBDX. Think I'm going to get a Pelagos instead and get the new SLA in November. Mostly because the SBDX bezels sure do seem prone to scratching and I have no interest in babying a tool diver. I'm also a fan of super black dials. To me that's what make a Submariner look so good. The hardlex is not that big of a deal.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

burdy said:


> You sold me. Had the money aside for a SBDX. Think I'm going to get a Pelagos instead and get the new SLA in November. Mostly because the SBDX bezels sure do seem prone to scratching and I have no interest in babying a tool diver. I'm also a fan of super black dials. To me that's what make a Submariner look so good. The hardlex is not that big of a deal.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I agree that the bezel is prone to scratches. But we are talking hairline scratches... the bezel is tough as steel and not aluminum.. the way it get the scratches, it shows more character and not as a damage, just my opinion..









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

mm300 and cloud reflections


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

oops, double


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Just gonna leave this pic here which I took last night... b-)


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

flowstate247 said:


> Just gonna leave this pic here which I took last night... b-)


nice. what kind of bracelet is that?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

flowstate247 said:


> Just gonna leave this pic here which I took last night... b-)


Me too


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

jlyc2 said:


> nice. what kind of bracelet is that?


Thanks! It's a strapcode Miltat super oyster bracelet for mm300.


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

flowstate247 said:


> Thanks! It's a strapcode Miltat super oyster bracelet for mm300.


thanks. does the metal color match exactly with the sbdx017 with diashield treatment? i find the SS with treatment to be a big grayish..a little like polished titanium.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

flowstate247 said:


> Thanks! It's a strapcode Miltat super oyster bracelet for mm300.


Is it high enough quality in heft and finishing to be a color/quality match? Love the solid brushed look.


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

flowstate247 said:


> Thanks! It's a strapcode Miltat super oyster bracelet for mm300.


Is it high enough quality in heft and finishing to be a color/quality match? Love the solid brushed look.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

New strap just in time for Father's Day...first one in leather I've ever owned. Looks great!


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Happy Fathers Day all.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I've been wearing my mm300 with the OM rubber, after hot/cold treatment super nice!!


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

are there two different types of dials for the MM300? i seem to noticed some have thicker "borders" around the lume on the indices... is that the tell tale difference between 001 and 017, or is it random, or changed from thick to thin after a certain production year? does anyone know more about this?


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

OHL said:


> are there two different types of dials for the MM300? i seem to noticed some have thicker "borders" around the lume on the indices... is that the tell tale difference between 001 and 017, or is it random, or changed from thick to thin after a certain production year? does anyone know more about this?


I thought the dials are the same between SBDX001 and 017? Might just be a play of light and the angle that the photos are taken from?

Have you got some comparison photos of what you're referring to?

Shots of my SBDX017 for reference.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Wildmans85 said:


> I thought the dials are the same between SBDX001 and 017? Might just be a play of light and the angle that the photos are taken from?
> 
> Have you got some comparison photos of what you're referring to?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I may be wrong, but these two dials do seem slightly different to me...



Sambation said:


> View attachment 13151935





mannal said:


> Soccer in the mud. Kids are gonna love this. Mom gets the day off. I picture myself in a Tide commercial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^That's just the difference in a good picture and poor a picture.


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

I think the difference is machine printed lume on the 017 vs hand applied lume on the 001.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I got an sbdx017 from 2016 but the lume application is not that smooth compared to the recent 2017 production which i guess seiko have corrected.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^That's just the difference in a good picture and poor a picture.











Is this better?

SBDX001


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sambation said:


> View attachment 13247267
> 
> 
> Is this better?
> ...


Didn't actually mean that as an insult, but a poster was asking why the dials looked different. I thought it was very obvious that lighting was the difference.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Didn't actually mean that as an insult, but a poster was asking why the dials looked different. I thought it was very obvious that lighting was the difference.


I wasn't insulted  Said pic was indeed poor in the sense that the watch was cropped out of a bigger image and the lighting was lacking.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

MMMonday........


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

<edited>
Okay, lets just say that it's only lighting.  It's all for fun.


----------



## Cleef (Mar 23, 2016)

The sun goes down


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

Just got this 3 days ago.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

My mm300 with Erika's Original marine nationale strap. Really comfy and good looking combo IMO. 😀


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Out of my watches for the past months, this one ends up most often on my wrist in the morning. I usually have a month of "honeymoon" with new watches, but mm300 is the first exception, so much so that I have been eyeing the SLA025...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside lume2 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

My waffle strap has broken after 3years daily wear. There was no any signal before the strap broke.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

kwcheah said:


> My waffle strap has broken after 3years daily wear. There was no any signal before the strap broke.


... and how is your watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

RedRonin27 said:


> ... and how is your watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Luckily the incident happened when I am trying to wear the watch and I did grab the watch when the strap broke.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Wearing my sbdx001 from 2009 today...


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

mariod said:


> Wearing my sbdx001 from 2009 today...


Have you ever sent it for a service?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

kwcheah said:


> My waffle strap has broken after 3years daily wear. There was no any signal before the strap broke.
> 
> There are replacements on eBay you can purchase. Otherwise the Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap goes really really nice with this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Dagaz offers one that is supposedly softer and more flexible than the stock Seiko strap. You can get his and switch over your stock buckle.

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

joaquin1986 said:


> Have you ever sent it for a service?


Not yet.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Still digging this combo...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

Maybe it's not a "true" MM300 due to change in text, but basically a MM300... Just got it earlier today.









Here's before I worked up the courage to take off the plastic...


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

On canvas today


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Still wearing this 2009 sbdx001


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

MLJinAK said:


> Maybe it's not a "true" MM300 due to change in text, but basically a MM300... Just got it earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 13262387
> 
> ...


I just realised that the bezel looks the same as the after market lumed bezel like those made by LCBI.

Congrats on the watch by the way, it's beautiful!

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

My sla019 is still on transit. since thursday. damn, i hate this waiting period. I could not sleep nor focus on my work.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

I can contribute here as a "rebuyer" (sold my SBDX001 in 2013) - this SBDX017 will stay! - such a great piece:


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

Our local beer Sweet lake city IPA









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

MM300 in the dusk, I really like how to watch changes with reflections and especially in the dark with the lume |>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## spencerm7er (Sep 19, 2014)

Fantastic pictures! All of you are making me feel bad about not wearing my MM300 as much as it deserves... Come to think of it, l think l last wore it a year ago😨. Maybe that is a sign to pass it on to someone who will give it the wrist time it deserves... Keep the pics coming!!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Looking for some advice, my MM300 was produced in 2013 based on the serial number, and I've owned it for close to 2.5 years now (second owner).

For most of my ownership, the watch has been quite steady with time keeping, +6 spd when worn, and may be another second or two variation from +6 spd when resting on the days I rotate to a different watch. Last week I noticed the watch was suddenly behind by quite a margin, so I checked again, and on Monday when worn, the watch was -3 spd, and Tuesday when not worn, it was -31 spd.

Just want to ask if this is a sign that the watch is due for a service? I was planning on stretching it to next year and have it serviced before it reaches 6 years since production, but looks like it might be headed for Japan earlier than I planned.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Looking for some advice, my MM300 was produced in 2013 based on the serial number, and I've owned it for close to 2.5 years now (second owner).
> 
> For most of my ownership, the watch has been quite steady with time keeping, +6 spd when worn, and may be another second or two variation from +6 spd when resting on the days I rotate to a different watch. Last week I noticed the watch was suddenly behind by quite a margin, so I checked again, and on Monday when worn, the watch was -3 spd, and Tuesday when not worn, it was -31 spd.
> 
> Just want to ask if this is a sign that the watch is due for a service? I was planning on stretching it to next year and have it serviced before it reaches 6 years since production, but looks like it might be headed for Japan earlier than I planned.


I had a similar problem with my Sinn U1 last year, I contacted them and they advised me to fully wind the watch about 40 turns and check it, it worked. In my case I had been wearing two watches in rotation and the U1 had not been worn enough to keep the power level high enough for the movement to keep accurate timing. It has a Sellita sw200 so it might different case, but you might want to give it a try, easy way to check it.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

If your keep loosing time in significant amount, I think that’s an obvious sign that you may need to service the watch. The question is do you need to send this back to Japan for service or can a local Seiko Boutique service it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

K1M_I said:


> I had a similar problem with my Sinn U1 last year, I contacted them and they advised me to fully wind the watch about 40 turns and check it, it worked. In my case I had been wearing two watches in rotation and the U1 had not been worn enough to keep the power level high enough for the movement to keep accurate timing. It has a Sellita sw200 so it might different case, but you might want to give it a try, easy way to check it.


Thanks, I'll give that try to see if it makes a difference. But I would think that the variation between fully wound and a quarter wound to be more like 10 seconds per day accuracy difference, not close to 30 seconds.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Grimlock_1 said:


> If your keep loosing time in significant amount, I think that's an obvious sign that you may need to service the watch. The question is do you need to send this back to Japan for service or can a local Seiko Boutique service it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Seeing as I'm in Australia, I have no idea if anyone locally can do it. Just spoke to the boutique in Melbourne, it's going to be $700+ AUD and 6-12 weeks trip to Japan and back...


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here in United arab emirates. Grand seiko / seiko service center can service mm300. Except for the zaratzu polishing. Anyways i dont want any polishing to be done. So thats ok. Only spring drive movement are the timepieces they are sending to japan for servicing.


aalin13 said:


> Seeing as I'm in Australia, I have no idea if anyone locally can do it. Just spoke to the boutique in Melbourne, it's going to be $700+ AUD and 6-12 weeks trip to Japan and back...


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

joaquin1986 said:


> Here in United arab emirates. Grand seiko / seiko service center can service mm300. Except for the zaratzu polishing. Anyways i dont want any polishing to be done. So thats ok. Only spring drive movement are the timepieces they are sending to japan for servicing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Unfortunately that's not the case here in Australia, probably because we are a small market. I'll track it for another week and if it continues like this, then it's time for a trip to Japan.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Unfortunately that's not the case here in Australia, probably because we are a small market. I'll track it for another week and if it continues like this, then it's time for a trip to Japan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


You maybe right. But here in UAE, seiko isnt much popular. People are still praising the swiss. Honestly for being active in watch community here in UAE, only 2 person having mm300 as far i know. Hoping for more owners..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

For my case my MM300 is 3yo and I have been wearing it daily about 8hr and I mostly in desk diving activity. I have to wind the watch daily and it give +2~3 spd else the watch will start losing time. And I think this is normal because without winding, my daily activity no enough to keep the watch in normal power reserve level.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

kwcheah said:


> For my case my MM300 is 3yo and I have been wearing it daily about 8hr and I mostly in desk diving activity. I have to wind the watch daily and it give +2~3 spd else the watch will start losing time. And I think this is normal because without winding, my daily activity no enough to keep the watch in normal power reserve level.


I guess its not normal. I've been wearing my watch constantly for 8 hours and not been having rough activity. The power reserve always keeps on giving 50hours. I never wind the watch. Unless it took 3 days before i used it again.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

kwcheah said:


> For my case my MM300 is 3yo and I have been wearing it daily about 8hr and I mostly in desk diving activity. I have to wind the watch daily and it give +2~3 spd else the watch will start losing time. And I think this is normal because without winding, my daily activity no enough to keep the watch in normal power reserve level.


Not normal unless you barely walk around. I'm in an office job, and I can get by with wearing it every other day without ever needing to wind it. I probably walk about 2 hours a day all up during my work days.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Unfortunately that's not the case here in Australia, probably because we are a small market. I'll track it for another week and if it continues like this, then it's time for a trip to Japan.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Let us know. I'm in Sydney so I'm in the same boat when mine is due for a service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SBDX017:


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Recently I keep reading that the SBDX017 is zaratsu polished...Since when? Not that the polishing isn't great, but it's definitely not GS level zaratsu. I can't seem to find any official details on this, so I'm curious how this is being perpetuated.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Enjoying a coffee while reading through the last couple pages regarding serviceability.. .although my mm300 is not even a year old, I'm interested to see if any local servicing will be available in Sydney or if it will stay a specialised Japan job. I guess time will tell.
As always love this watch.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just heard a 400 piece blue MM300 is going to be released this month in Asia, no other details as yet.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

017


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

A little lost, not sure I belong here but the guy behind me said it was okay ...,


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Zimbe blue Ocean mm300 coming soon.400 Ltd edition









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

I definitely know it's not Zaratsu.

While it shines brightly, there's a good amount of distortion in the reflection. GS has a mirror-like reflection off it's polished surfaces.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

MLJinAK said:


> I definitely know it's not Zaratsu.
> 
> While it shines brightly, there's a good amount of distortion in the reflection. GS has a mirror-like reflection off it's polished surfaces.


My experience as well, honestly no idea why the zaratsu claim keeps getting passed around lately. Been meaning to post some pictures but my macros aren't the best.

Re: Zimbe300, I'm hoping for some purple along with that blue since that's really the only thing that'd turn me off. There's no chance I'll be able to pick one up, so the uglier, the better LOL


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

davym2112 said:


> Zimbe blue Ocean mm300 coming soon.400 Ltd edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can't even center the pip on promotional material? Smart actually, now ocd owners can't complain.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Though Seiko have given us no recourse on alignment in the past, often times we see what we want to see. This sub's bezel, for example, could be seen as shifted left:









Now I'm no watch illustrator, but to me this is done to suggest movement to the eye, and is often taken as "misalignment" by those seeking to knock the brand. The complaints are valid, yes, but I've seen people call the "misalignment" card in promo material, even when the watch is clearly not a straight on shot (bracelet and shadows showing, etc.). I may sound like just another fan boy saying anything to excuse them, but honestly the negativity gets old for me, even if it's valid, and even if this is the right place to voice it.

EDIT: Even the Seamaster is guilty! 









Honestly, Seiko just seem to be following the industry standard here on promo materials.....


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> ^Though Seiko have given us no recourse on alignment in the past, often times we see what we want to see. This sub's bezel, for example, could be seen as shifted left:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a deep breath....Guilty of what exactly? The pip on the PO GMT is perfectly centered in the triangle as is the Sub's.

I find it funny that I just read a thread on here about a guy complaining about a piece of lint on his new $300 Seiko and most were complaining about Seikos QC and how unacceptable that is yet a misaligned pip on a $3K watch is me "knocking the brand"? I Just sold off my last 2 Seikos, not knocking the brand at all but when I've had 10+ Seikos over the years and all but 1 (015-Tuna) had QC issues that's a knock to Seikos QC not me "knocking the brand".


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^All good, no hard feelings at all! Much as I stare at both the Rolex and Omega examples, they're both clearly rotated to the left in my eyes, much in the same way the Zimbe is rotated right. (the "guilty of what")

10+ misaligned is bad luck, I've only had one out of near 20 (SPB053) but even then it was parallax in my eyes (WUS members pointed out I was seeing things). Certainly Seiko has let some heinous misalignments be the norm, but I've lucked out for the most part, and haven't had any issues in the $1000+ and GS range which is ultimately why I have no expectations for the "lower end". Perhaps I'm too forgiving on that front.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm not speaking on the bezel alignment in relation to 12 o'clock, I'm speaking about the pip being centered in the triangle and between the 1min and 59min dot marker.








I just went back through some of my old pics and it's as horribly aligned (a little more so) as the pip was on my $300 SBDC001 Sumo. I guess they can't get the centering right for whatever reason?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^You got me there, thanks for clarifying. Hilarious now that you've pointed it out, but I'll refrain from defending further until I've seen the full promo shot. It could just be that the watch is "turned left slightly", and therefore the pip is to be angled, not straight on, but I'll have to see how the bracelet shows which is my tell tale. 

Always gives me a chuckle how much us WIS scrutinize all the details, but such is our programming!


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> ^You got me there, thanks for clarifying. Hilarious now that you've pointed it out, but I'll refrain from defending further until I've seen the full promo shot. It could just be that the watch is "turned left slightly", and therefore the pip is to be angled, not straight on, but I'll have to see how the bracelet shows which is my tell tale.
> 
> Always gives me a chuckle how much us WIS scrutinize all the details, but such is our programming!


Trust me, some will be misaligned, that's just part of it.

I just saw a Rolex SD pic on here with a horribly aligned pip too, so it's not a knock to Seiko. Some people aren't bothered by it, I would be on a high priced watch. However I'm not overly obsessive going over my watches with a loupe but if I can see something out of whack with my eyes, it's being returned / exchanged.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Vacation mod on.. 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Dark evening shot


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

K1M_I said:


> Dark evening shot
> 
> View attachment 13277717


Nice shot!

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ldiesel (May 7, 2012)

OEM rubber perfect for summer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Why all this alignment fuss over what looks to me as not even an actual photo?

Regardless....some people need to "step away from the loupe".

I'm not giving Seiko a QC pass, but there is some serious watch OCD on WUS.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

That's on me for misreading and instigating what was obviously tongue in cheek; We're all watch geeks here posting comments on the internet...Certainly nothing life or death!

Curious if we'll see a textured dial on the Zimbe, to get to the original topic. I was a fan of the previous light blue, but not enough to warrant a buy. This tone seems more in line...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On borealis rubber, with some Akita ears in the background


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

ahonobaka said:


> ^You got me there, thanks for clarifying. Hilarious now that you've pointed it out, but I'll refrain from defending further until I've seen the full promo shot. It could just be that the watch is "turned left slightly", and therefore the pip is to be angled, not straight on, but I'll have to see how the bracelet shows which is my tell tale.
> 
> Always gives me a chuckle how much us WIS scrutinize all the details, but such is our programming!


Complaining about promotional material... Nobody has even seen an actual watch of that model, but we need to complain.


----------



## Mike987 (Jan 19, 2018)

Mm w/ Alphapremier strap


----------



## Ly86.USMC (Jul 6, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Who makes this NATO strap?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ly86.USMC said:


> Who makes this NATO strap?


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-herringbone


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ly86.USMC said:


> Who makes this NATO strap?


https://www.toxicnatos.com/products/toxic-herringbone


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> Dark evening shot
> 
> View attachment 13277717


So nice!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Pic I took a little while back. Outfitted on a crafter blue strap. God, I love this watch.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Double-dome distortion


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 13283863
> 
> 
> Double-dome distortion


Great pic, love the reflection on the indices

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

My daily wear, never boring









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

And again another local beer.









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Random thoughts which will be irrelevant soon due to the new model's upgrades, but just throwing this out there; There's nothing wrong with the hardlex on the current/former MM300's. Of course, I haven't taken a hammer to to it, but the MM300's hardlex is quite unlike the hardlex one would find on an SKX or turtle at least from a visual and qualitative perspective. If someone told me it was sapphire, I'd have no reason to doubt them. Has anyone actually scratched theirs?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Boom


----------



## gtawest (Dec 5, 2016)

Yes, I have a small hairline scratch on my twelve year old 001 from the original owner who wore it daily for ten years. To be honest, if he hasn't noted it in the listing when he sold it, I probably wouldn't have ever noticed it, as the light has to be hitting it just right, but the scratch is definitely there. I'm not sure if I could get it to show up in a photo. Hardlex has never been an issue for me though, and if I ever change it down the road during servicing, it would only be with another Hardlex crystal.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Marinemaster back in the collection … the green dial is dynamic in outdoor lighting and more subdued indoors.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Summer Concert in the Park last night. Been on crutches for seven weeks, so no bracelet. I'm missing all that steel.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

New Zimbe is a beauty!









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Arrived yesterday, one of the last SBDX017


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe is a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry but i guess the green mm300 looks better. In my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Not a fan of the hands and the stripes
Now waiting for the rumoured Blue MM300 to become a reality..hopefully soon..

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry but imo that new Zimbe just cheapens the look of the MM. What next, yet another PADI version.......


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life but what drew me to SBDX001 ownership years ago were the original hands (among other things).


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Slightly off optic...

But has anyone noticed if their mm300 hour hand is tilted toward the dial at the lume end? I have seen this in some photos, not in others. Possibly due to the dome effect of the crystal, but the shadowing in some pics versus others leads me to think that some hour hands are not laid parallel to the dial.

Anyone?

All the best, col


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

opp, double post


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Marinemaster and his Buddy´s


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Gorgeous trio

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

My duo


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Love that Hi Beat! 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

I hate this thread … I want to have every MM300 model !!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

DarthVedder said:


> I hate this thread &#8230; I want to have every MM300 model !!


There, hope his helps


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

My sbdx017 at that magic mm300 angle









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Couldn't help doing a collage of my old and new mm300.


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Perfect

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Assuming that Zimbe makeup is real, I'm disappointed. I really am not a fan of different colored indices. I don't really like colored second hands either. I do think a basic blue MM300 will look great if it gets made. 

As far as the ceramic and sapphire changes the new models will have, I understand why Seiko made the changes, but I still prefer the older models.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^The more I see it, the more it grows on me. Looks better the more you zoom in (lol), and I'm looking forward to seeing real life photos from the few who end up owning it. For the disappointed, we never had a chance at owning one anyway, and when was the last time you saw the other Zimbe on the wrist or on a WRUW? For everyone else, we can revel in that Seiko "standard" models are going to be more refined/balanced, and here's hoping we do indeed see a blue MM300/PS300


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Yup today again










#thiswatchisawesome

Get a green one while you can


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Yup today again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder how it would look in navy blue/indigo* with a similar sunburst dial.

(*Way to go for a "Deep Blue" Seiko Marinemaster)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

CADirk said:


> I wonder how it would look in navy blue/indigo* with a similar sunburst dial.
> 
> (*Way to go for a "Deep Blue" Seiko Marinemaster)


I am sure it would look great but I am digging this green a lot. A bit tired of black blue watches so this was the color pop I needed


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

For those who are waiting the sla027.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Dare I say that red looks...subtle?! (of course, blurry low res photo lol)


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Loving it day by day.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Coming up on three years now. Maybe once every few months I wear something else, but this is really my only watch for all intents and purposes.


----------



## YoureTerrific (May 21, 2015)

Two favs


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

I like my (discontinued) 017 because it is the last of the ones that still say Marinemaster on the dial.









I liked the green one, but I already have this :


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

More green for the day...


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Sbdx017 on bracelet on a heavy, humid day.









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

O have never thought that someone in my home country ever collected these pieces from the beginning. Let us now stop complaining about not having the marinemaster text. Because since inception it was not there at all. Lol









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Simply awesome.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

aalin13 said:


> Looking for some advice, my MM300 was produced in 2013 based on the serial number, and I've owned it for close to 2.5 years now (second owner).
> 
> For most of my ownership, the watch has been quite steady with time keeping, +6 spd when worn, and may be another second or two variation from +6 spd when resting on the days I rotate to a different watch. Last week I noticed the watch was suddenly behind by quite a margin, so I checked again, and on Monday when worn, the watch was -3 spd, and Tuesday when not worn, it was -31 spd.
> 
> Just want to ask if this is a sign that the watch is due for a service? I was planning on stretching it to next year and have it serviced before it reaches 6 years since production, but looks like it might be headed for Japan earlier than I planned.


Thought I'd give an update to this for reference. So my MM300 kept on behaving the same over the last week where it runs at about -3 spd when worn, and about -30 spd when not worn. So I did a run down test with the watch fully wound and tracked it over 53 hours till it finally stopped.

So firstly, with 53 hours, the PR is strong and about the same as when I first received it. However, the time keeping is very off over the last 50% of the PR.


Time (hours)Difference to reference timeHourly Variance01 15-1-0.1318-2-0.3321-3-0.3327-5-0.3330-7-0.6738-15-1.0048-35-2.0050-50-7.5051-78-28.0052.5-215-91.33

As you can see from the table above, the watch is definitely running slower and slower as it unwinds, but isn't too bad over the first 27 hours. After that, it really starts to slow down, and by the 48 hours mark, it is running 35 seconds behind. Essentially it loses 3 seconds in the first 24 hours, then about 30 seconds in the second 24 hours, more or less what I experience when I wore the watch on alternating days. The last 3 hours of the PR is where things really go crazy, but I think that'll rarely be encountered in normal wearing.

Now, I don't know what's the normal expectation on performance towards the end of the power reserve, but this is looking like a trip to Japan is required. I'll find a time to pop into the Melbourne Seiko boutique next week or the week after, but going to be sad to see it go for 6-12 weeks.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

joaquin1986 said:


> O have never thought that someone in my home country ever collected these pieces from the beginning. Let us now stop complaining about not having the marinemaster text. Because since inception it was not there at all. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

joaquin1986 said:


> O have never thought that someone in my home country ever collected these pieces from the beginning. Let us now stop complaining about not having the marinemaster text. Because since inception it was not there at all. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the day










Love this one so very much


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Rockin My 017 MM300 on the Angus Jubilee today.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys, maybe you're interested in my SLA019 review! ;-)


----------



## Tatu (Feb 18, 2018)

I need a replacement dial for sbdx001 - at the moment can´t find OEM sbdx001 dial but sbdx017 is available for good price. Since 017 has an upgraded lume I am wondering do I have color matching problem if I mix-match 001 hands to 017 dial. Is there a huge difference in direct sunlight and lumed between 001 and 017 dial markers.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

darth_radb said:


> Rockin My 017 MM300 on the Angus Jubilee today.
> 
> View attachment 13300649


Nice pairing! I'm going to have to check out the angus for my MM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Feels a little smaller on the wrist every day









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm really convinced the SBDX017 is one of the best looking diver watches of all time. I had the original SBDX001 and sold it years ago, getting the 017 in 2015. I'll never sell this watch again, despite its heft and thickness, it's just an absolute classic.

Some of your pics here guys really hammer that point home. It's just an unbelievably good looking watch with the historical panache to make it a classic.

The Planet Ocean I briefly owned just didn't give me the same feelings, despite being a wonderful dive watch (of course). Even my Sub doesn't do exactly what the MM300 does for me. I can't explain it tangibly, there's just something about this watch that _feels_ right. I even think the bracelet is far better than its reputation would indicate, especially in how it looks with the watch head.

Pardon my gushing, I just picked up the SLA019 and I'm seeing a very MM300 year ahead for my left wrist.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> I'm really convinced the SBDX017 is one of the best looking diver watches of all time. I had the original SBDX001 and sold it years ago, getting the 017 in 2015. I'll never sell this watch again, despite its heft and thickness, it's just an absolute classic.
> 
> Some of your pics here guys really hammer that point home. It's just an unbelievably good looking watch with the historical panache to make it a classic.
> 
> ...


It's hard to resist the temptation to put a sizable dent in my savings and buy a SLA019. Such a beautiful watch.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I'm no lover of the X logo. Why didn't they just keep "MARINEMASTER" on the dial?


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> I'm no lover of the X logo. Why didn't they just keep "MARINEMASTER" on the dial?


no one likes the 'x'. maybe some are indifferent but I have yet to hear someone who prefers the 'x' over 'marinemaster'.


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Thought I'd give an update to this for reference.


I experience similar situation with mine. Although I didn't tracked it so precisely as you, after 4 years of owning, my SBDX001 gain +30 second every 24h. It was almost dead-on for a couple of years and suddenly this. The funny thing is that I barely wear this watch (too big and heavy for me). I can't part with it anyway, it such a beauty.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jlyc2 said:


> no one likes the 'x'. maybe some are indifferent but I have yet to hear someone who prefers the 'x' over 'marinemaster'.


I couldn't care less about the X in the same way I don't care it said Marinemaster. Actually marinemaster sounds a tad odd to me


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

Marine Master was always a bridge between cheaper Seiko watches and Grand Seiko. Adding X was like drawing it into Sumo's league (which is of course a false thinking because quality is the same).


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

tritium.hands said:


> Marine Master was always a bridge between cheaper Seiko watches and Grand Seiko. Adding X was like drawing it into Sumo's league (which is of course a false thinking because quality is the same).


Exactly. When I firstly saw the photo of this green MM300, I thought it were just another cheaper diver like Sumo or whatsoever. The X logo really hurts at the first sight.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I bought a watch online and the international courier lost my package in transit. I was tramautized thinking my money is gone in an instant. But thankfully, Anna and Stephen from timelessluxury never left me in the air. They helped me dealed the issues with the international courier and now after 17 days. Here is my sla019 together with my rolex rolex batman.

I will always be greatful, thankfull and will recommend timelessluxwatches.com for buying your luxury watch.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

tritium.hands said:


> I experience similar situation with mine. Although I didn't tracked it so precisely as you, after 4 years of owning, my SBDX001 gain +30 second every 24h. It was almost dead-on for a couple of years and suddenly this. The funny thing is that I barely wear this watch (too big and heavy for me). I can't part with it anyway, it such a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 13304695


Just curious if you ended up having it serviced? Or are you planning to?

I'm planning on sending it off soon, just waiting for some mod parts for my turtle to arrive, as I don't have another automatic diver suitable for everyday wear right now.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Just curious if you ended up having it serviced? Or are you planning to?


Still thinking as this is a quite fresh observation. Movements have to be serviced every 5 years or so, it's quite obvious. My other problem is that I can't determine its production year. I used some kind of "seikocalculator", Excel file which can be found in the Internet and based on the serial number 39****, it's from September 2003. But is it possible if I bought this watch in 2014 as new? 2013 maybe? That would be exactly 5 years from it's production date. Still the strange thing it that I almost not wearing it.


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> Just curious if you ended up having it serviced? Or are you planning to?


Still thinking as this is a quite fresh observation. Movements have to be serviced every 5 years or so, it's quite obvious. My other problem is that I can't determine its production year. I used some kind of "seikocalculator", Excel file which can be found in the Internet and based on the serial number 39****, it's from September 2003. But is it possible if I bought this watch in 2014 as new? 2013 maybe? That would be exactly 5 years from it's production date. Still the strange thing it that I almost not wearing it.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

tritium.hands said:


> Still thinking as this is a quite fresh observation. Movements have to be serviced every 5 years or so, it's quite obvious. My other problem is that I can't determine its production year. I used some kind of "seikocalculator", Excel file which can be found in the Internet and based on the serial number 39****, it's from September 2003. But is it possible if I bought this watch in 2014 as new? 2013 maybe? That would be exactly 5 years from it's production date. Still the strange thing it that I almost not wearing it.


I believe 39xxxx can also mean September 2013, Seiko doesn't record the decade of production as far as I know.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Tatu said:


> I need a replacement dial for sbdx001 - at the moment can´t find OEM sbdx001 dial but sbdx017 is available for good price. Since 017 has an upgraded lume I am wondering do I have color matching problem if I mix-match 001 hands to 017 dial. Is there a huge difference in direct sunlight and lumed between 001 and 017 dial markers.


There is significant difference in the Lumibright formula. I can't remember where I saw it on YouTube but there is a significant difference. I recon go for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> Exactly. When I firstly saw the photo of this green MM300, I thought it were just another cheaper diver like Sumo or whatsoever. The X logo really hurts at the first sight.


Have to agree with you. Not a fan of the X logo and happy to have a 001!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

The "X" logo doesn't bother me one bit. No one is going to confuse a SLA019 for a cheaper watch because of it. The rest of the watch is so on point that it overwhelms any perceived negativity the X logo might have, imo.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Has anyone tried the Strapcode bracelet on their Marine Master? Also stopped by a local shop and saw a SLA019 and was very impressed, beautiful watch.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> Has anyone tried the Strapcode bracelet on their Marine Master? Also stopped by a local shop and saw a SLA019 and was very impressed, beautiful watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does looks good with strapcode rubberstrap









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Here is strapcode's super oyster bracelet in use and I got to say it feels really solid/sturdy compared to the OEM bracelet.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

flowstate247 said:


> Here is strapcode's super oyster bracelet in use and I got to say it feels really solid/sturdy compared to the OEM bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13306917


Thanks, I was wondering if this would be an up an upgrade from the OEM bracelet. I saw one of the new SLA019 watches and the bracelet looks to be an upgrade.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

OkiFrog said:


> I saw one of the new SLA019 watches and the bracelet looks to be an upgrade.


The new bracelet has a Diashield (anti-scratch) coating, that's for sure. This feature is not present in SBDX001, can't speak for the SBDX017 though.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

tritium.hands said:


> The new bracelet has a Diashield (anti-scratch) coating, that's for sure. This feature is not present in SBDX001, can't speak for the SBDX017 though.


Sbdx017 is a bit darker and the sla019 is a bit shiny steel. I guess the diashield is having a new formula that makes the watch more like shiny steel.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

To each their own, but the strapcode bracelet doesn't look anywhere near as good as the OEM bracelet on the watch itself IMHO. Look at the difference in the quality of the end links and the detail therein. Those endlinks and bracelet do not even really appear to match the case, and it reminds me too much of just a knock off Rolex oyster bracelet.

I only say this because I genuinely have never understood the dislike of the OEM bracelet and don't want people to write it off before even trying it. Personally, I think it's very high quality and looks fantastic with the watch head. Of course the clasp could use some updating/refinement and despite being very functional it certainly lags behind brands like Tudor.

With that said, I'm certainly in the minority in my opinion here, and I have no problem stating that. I just feel like those aftermarket bracelets are fine on SKX007's, maybe a Sumo, but on the Marinemaster?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Memento Vivere said:


> To each their own, but the strapcode bracelet doesn't look anywhere near as good as the OEM bracelet on the watch itself IMHO.


The bracelet is fine. But they could not perfected the end links.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Memento Vivere said:


> To each their own, but the strapcode bracelet doesn't look anywhere near as good as the OEM bracelet on the watch itself IMHO. Look at the difference in the quality of the end links and the detail therein. Those endlinks and bracelet do not even really appear to match the case, and it reminds me too much of just a knock off Rolex oyster bracelet.
> 
> I only say this because I genuinely have never understood the dislike of the OEM bracelet and don't want people to write it off before even trying it. Personally, I think it's very high quality and looks fantastic with the watch head. Of course the clasp could use some updating/refinement and despite being very functional it certainly lags behind brands like Tudor.
> 
> With that said, I'm certainly in the minority in my opinion here, and I have no problem stating that. I just feel like those aftermarket bracelets are fine on SKX007's, maybe a Sumo, but on the Marinemaster?


Agree! I've said it many times before that no aftermarket bracelet I've seen looks as good as the OEM.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Agree! I've said it many times before that no aftermarket bracelet I've seen looks as good as the OEM.


I agree as well, and I guess this is as good a place as any to voice my love of the bracelet. It's not perfect, but it's perfect for the imperfect MM300. I fell in love with the watch over pictures on the bracelet, and would hate for any would-be buyer to be put off by the bracelet. It'd be a shame. 
The clasp could certainly be more refined, but it's robust and useful.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Another vote for the stock bracelet. It works well for me, and looks great.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Memento Vivere said:


> To each their own, but the strapcode bracelet doesn't look anywhere near as good as the OEM bracelet on the watch itself IMHO. Look at the difference in the quality of the end links and the detail therein. Those endlinks and bracelet do not even really appear to match the case, and it reminds me too much of just a knock off Rolex oyster bracelet....


I actually used a wrong picture there. It's an old one and after taking that pic I noticed the end link was a bit off. The bracelet fit is so tight it was quite hard to install it the first time so after taking that picture I had to "click" the springbar in a little better. After that the fit was perfect. Later on I returned that bracelet to strapcode because the submariner style clasp dug into my wrist and punctured the skin when I worked on a computer which obviously is not good. Im currently waiting for a new bracelet to arrive which has different style clasp. Meanwhile Im using Erika's original mirage strap which is really comfy.

Anyways, to each their own indeed. I don't hate the OEM bracelet but it has couple things that bother me. There is a huge gap between the end link and the next one that bothers me the most. Looks pretty cheap IMO. Plus the links themselves are weirdly long and look to me like someone took them off and stratched them. 

Also, the strapcode super oyster is a rolex oyster bracelet knock off sure. But then again isn't mm300 OEM bracelet kinda an omega speedmaster bracelet knock off?


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I'm beginning to think more and more thst the MM300 and any successors are gone for the immediate future. They might be brought back in a decade or two. But I think with what I have seen and based on some predictions I think the MM300 is end of an era celebrated with the SLA019 in one last version. The SLA watches might be the celebratory watches that contain upgrades to the earlier models, and usually issued as limited editions. So the 019 gives a quick and immediate update to celebrate it before the new era. 

I think their next watch to receive the 8L35 will be a 70's diver. I also think the Emperor Tuna will have a re-issue with the 8L55 and I hope we don't have to wait till 2025 for it. The new 8L35 might have a 6105 or SKX derived but better finished watch to act as the welcome mat towards the higher end Seiko insanity. 

If the MM300 does come back and as above I doubt this, it would somewhat damage the SLA019 perhaps? Just some thoughts. It's ironic but the SLA025 has got my eye back to the SBDX017 which I've had out and even tried on a few times. The look has definitely grown on me. Maybe it's wrist size change that's influenced my opinion but it felt very secure and balanced but I haven't worn it a full day yet. 

Anyhow I have decided my MM300 stays.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

zuiko said:


> I'm beginning to think more and more thst the MM300 and any successors are gone for the immediate future. They might be brought back in a decade or two. But I think with what I have seen and based on some predictions I think the MM300 is end of an era celebrated with the SLA019 in one last version. The SLA watches might be the celebratory watches that contain upgrades to the earlier models, and usually issued as limited editions. So the 019 gives a quick and immediate update to celebrate it before the new era.
> 
> I think their next watch to receive the 8L35 will be a 70's diver. I also think the Emperor Tuna will have a re-issue with the 8L55 and I hope we don't have to wait till 2025 for it. The new 8L35 might have a 6105 or SKX derived but better finished watch to act as the welcome mat towards the higher end Seiko insanity.
> 
> ...


I thought the MM300 replacement is already confirmed in the new Seiko thread for November this year. Essentially a black version of SLA019, and it was shown at one of the event in USA few weeks ago. There's also a post saying two new models SLA023 and SLA025 will be the black and blue version of the MM300 replacement.

As for your other predictions, I think an 8L55 version of the tuna reissue is likely as well, and I'll be all over that.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

zuiko said:


> I'm beginning to think more and more thst the MM300 and any successors are gone for the immediate future. They might be brought back in a decade or two. But I think with what I have seen and based on some predictions I think the MM300 is end of an era celebrated with the SLA019 in one last version.


No need for speculation, the successor is 200% confirmed and I've seen it/held it in my own two hands. I wish there were more upgrades as you listed, but it's the same deal as the green LE; Ceramic bezel, sapphire, new lumed pip, Prospex dial, simple as that. They told me no pictures so I respected their request, otherwise it would've been the first picture I'd post on here, side by side with my SBDX017.

Re: the bracelet, I'm back and forth on it. It's "perfect for the imperfect MM300" as eloquently stated earlier in the thread. I'm lucky enough to find it comfortable, and use the ratcheting clasp all day every day. I do think overall it's the weakest part of the watch but by no means weak (merely an "if I could change one thing"), I honestly can't put my finger on what I don't like about it other than a qualitative feeling of solidity that could be better. It feels closer to the Sumo end of the bracelet spectrum than the Grand Seiko side, if that makes sense, but I understand costs need to be saved on certain things. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more for regulation out the door however. The higher end movement and MEMS are there, why not take full advantage of it


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Marinemaster 300 on Borealis :-D


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

subdiver said:


> Marinemaster 300 on Borealis :-D


Not too shabby! The MM300 is so sweet on rubber. I am partial to the OEM rubber with all its faults. One broken in a bit works nicely for me and is the only strap I have ever used on the Marinemaster.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> No need for speculation, the successor is 200% confirmed and I've seen it/held it in my own two hands. I wish there were more upgrades as you listed, but it's the same deal as the green LE; Ceramic bezel, sapphire, new lumed pip, Prospex dial, simple as that. They told me no pictures so I respected their request, otherwise it would've been the first picture I'd post on here, side by side with my SBDX017.
> 
> Re: the bracelet, I'm back and forth on it. It's "perfect for the imperfect MM300" as eloquently stated earlier in the thread. I'm lucky enough to find it comfortable, and use the ratcheting clasp all day every day. I do think overall it's the weakest part of the watch but by no means weak (merely an "if I could change one thing"), I honestly can't put my finger on what I don't like about it other than a qualitative feeling of solidity that could be better. It feels closer to the Sumo end of the bracelet spectrum than the Grand Seiko side, if that makes sense, but I understand costs need to be saved on certain things. I certainly wouldn't mind paying more for regulation out the door however. The higher end movement and MEMS are there, why not take full advantage of it


Oh that's interesting. Did they tell you how much these new iterations were going to be? Limited edition or non-limited? Did you also see the blue version, as mentioned a little bit above?


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

For the record - I prefer the X over the shouting MARINEMASTER.

Other notes:

The SLA019 bezel edge sticks up beyond the bezel insert - like the insert isn't tall enough to fill the space - does the SBDX017 have this same thing?

Bracelet - not good. Too clunky and heavy. Swapped it to the rubber strap and may never go back to the bracelet.

Took it fishing over the weekend to test it out. On the bracelet, it's heavy and uncomfortable. Will try again on the rubber.

It IS beautiful though...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

MLJinAK said:


> For the record - I prefer the X over the shouting MARINEMASTER.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> ...


It is certainly heavier on bracelet and i put mine on rubber as well. Super comfortable no wobble effect ...just all around stellar


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

TheJubs said:


> Oh that's interesting. Did they tell you how much these new iterations were going to be? Limited edition or non-limited? Did you also see the blue version, as mentioned a little bit above?


Didn't ask price, but around SLA019 territory seems right (just a guess). Non-limited as it's the new standard replacement of the SBDX017. Only saw black and was too giddy to think about a blue, etc., I'm guessing it was just a salesman sample they had with them to show the Topper crew since it was hidden in the back and not part of the official event. Personally, I'm hoping for a blue or special dial variant, otherwise I'm holding out for a new GS diver :X


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> Didn't ask price, but around SLA019 territory seems right (just a guess). Non-limited as it's the new standard replacement of the SBDX017. Only saw black and was too giddy to think about a blue, etc., I'm guessing it was just a salesman sample they had with them to show the Topper crew since it was hidden in the back and not part of the official event. Personally, I'm hoping for a blue or special dial variant, otherwise I'm holding out for a new GS diver :X


Despite all my critques of my SLA019 (my first MM300 model) - I often look at it and wonder if I'm goign to start collecting these 

Already been scouring the web to check prices on the various Zimbe's and the 017's.

Would definitely shell out some other cash for a blue version. Love me some blue.

But like you - unless it's "worth the money" to me - I'm going GS if they come out with the quartz diver again. GS is always "worth the money" to me.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The SLA027 Zimbe at Siam Paragon today.














Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

MLJinAK said:


> For the record - I prefer the X over the shouting MARINEMASTER.
> 
> The SLA019 bezel edge sticks up beyond the bezel insert - like the insert isn't tall enough to fill the space - does the SBDX017 have this same thing?


That has been bothering me since I saw the 019. On the 017, the bezel insert sits even slightly higher than the bezel :









I wonder why Seiko did this on the green MM, there must be a reason ....


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

butcherjp said:


> That has been bothering me since I saw the 019. On the 017, the bezel insert sits even slightly higher than the bezel :
> 
> I wonder why Seiko did this on the green MM, there must be a reason ....


the SLA019 is .8mm taller than the SBDX017.

Seeing the MM300 with a bezel that stick up - my first thought is that the ceramic on new mdel is more brittle and they needed to protect it.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

butcherjp said:


> That has been bothering me since I saw the 019. On the 017, the bezel insert sits even slightly higher than the bezel :
> 
> I wonder why Seiko did this on the green MM, there must be a reason ....


I think Seiko remade (recreated?) the bezel for the 019. I think that in the SDDX017 the bezel is one solid piece while on 019 its bezel + bezel insert.



MLJinAK said:


> the SLA019 is .8mm taller than the SBDX017.
> 
> Seeing the MM300 with a bezel that stick up - my first thought is that the ceramic on new mdel is more brittle and they needed to protect it.


This must be it!


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

MLJinAK said:


> Seeing the MM300 with a bezel that stick up - my first thought is that the ceramic on new mdel is more brittle and they needed to protect it.


True ! 017 bezel is much more exposed. 019's would certainly shatter on first big side impact. They could however have put it flush with the bezel, not recessed...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

+1 for wearing the SBDX017 on rubber..


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

New Zimbe and it's standard brother.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe and it's standard brother.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a ceramic bezel?this sla027?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Is it a ceramic bezel?this sla027?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No, no ceramic bezel or sapphire crystal like the green SLA019 has.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank god, pictures are finally out! Like I said, looks nice... 

One thing that doesn't translate, the dial is actually a deeper black as well, not gritty like the SBDX017 in real life


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> No, no ceramic bezel or sapphire crystal like the green SLA019 has.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


Now I'm confused. Some people offering for sale is saying the bezel of sla027 is ceramic.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe and it's standard brother.


Cool! Thank you for sharing the picture.
Do you know what movement it will have or anticipated price?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> Thank god, pictures are finally out! Like I said, looks nice...
> 
> One thing that doesn't translate, the dial is actually a deeper black as well, not gritty like the SBDX017 in real life


I love it, how i wish they did not play with the 12 6 9 indices and second hand tip with a red color. It could have been perfect for my taste.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> Now I'm confused. Some people offering for sale is saying the bezel of sla027 is ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Think he's referencing the Zimbe there, which doesn't have ceramic or sapphire. The new standard black does though!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> Think he's referencing the Zimbe there, which doesn't have ceramic or sapphire. The new standard black does though!


What he said 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Biggles3 said:


> New Zimbe and it's standard brother.


Biggles, you should cross post this in the NEW AND UPCOMING thread, I don't think people realize that's the new black!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

ahonobaka said:


> Biggles, you should cross post this in the NEW AND UPCOMING thread, I don't think people realize that's the new black!


Pretty sure that's the new zimbe and the sla019, not the new standard MM300 which is yet to be released.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

You guys are making it confusing. I know thats an sla019 and i know it has ceramic and sapphire. I was just confirming if the sla027 zimbie editiion is having a ceramic or not. Also i dont care for the new standard black its not even release yet. No pictures at all.lol


jsohal said:


> Pretty sure that's the new zimbe and the sla019, not the new standard MM300 which is yet to be released.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

joaquin1986 said:


> You guys are making it confusing. I know thats an sla019 and i know it has ceramic and sapphire. I was just confirming if the sla027 zimbie editiion is having a ceramic or not. Also i dont care for the new standard black its not even release yet. No pictures at all.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Haha. I think we're all getting confused (at least I am)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Pretty sure that's the new zimbe and the sla019, not the new standard MM300 which is yet to be released.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AFAIK it's the new black MM300.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

The confusion is that that's the first time a picture of the new black has been posted, it's not the SLA019 pictured there 

Zimbe SLA027 is neither ceramic or sapphire though!


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> The confusion is that that's the first time a picture of the new black has been posted, it's not the SLA019 pictured there
> 
> Zimbe SLA027 is neither ceramic or sapphire though!


It looks like to SLA019 to me - gold seconds hand, gold "300" on the dial, no lume pip. The 019 dial does look black depending on the light and angle. I stand to be corrected though.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I could be wrong since I wasn't there and didn't take the photo, but that's exactly how I remember the new black when I held it a few weeks ago. Let's wait for more images :X


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

electorn said:


> It looks like to SLA019 to me - gold seconds hand, gold "300" on the dial, no lume pip. The 019 dial does look black depending on the light and angle. I stand to be corrected though.


Yup that is true the 019 looks black under some lighting conditions


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I concede! 

...And yet, that's how the new black will look LOL


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Just a thought after reading all the posts on MARINEMASTER vs Prospex X on the dial of the new MM300s. I have no preference of one over the other as it stops to matter in a few days of wearing the watch but...X means Professional Specifications...so isn't the 'PROFESSIONAL' under 'AUTOMATIC' redundant on the new models with X?

Obligatory pic...SBDX001 on Blushark Alphashark Slim in Camel (much darker in reality than on the website).









(its always difficult to avoid the office lights in a picture!)


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

To be honest, wearing my sla019, i never think of the marinemaster logo at all.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

joaquin1986 said:


> To be honest, wearing my sla019, i never think of the marinemaster logo at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Once on the wrist some details are just not noticeable as when you look at blown up pictures online. Still, with the side by side shot I like the old version alot more, color aside.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

That Zimbe gives me a pretty good idea of how a blue mm300 (X300?) might look. Just remove the red 12, 9, 6, and 3, and yeah . . . I really like it. A lot.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Yup that is true the 019 looks black under some lighting conditions


New mm? Black dial? Model?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

MLJinAK said:


> For the record - I prefer the X over the shouting MARINEMASTER.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> The SLA019 bezel edge sticks up beyond the bezel insert - like the insert isn't tall enough to fill the space - does the SBDX017 have this same thing?


The '017 bezel edge does not stick out above the insert at all, rather it is slightly recessed so the steel edge is a bit lower than the black enamel part.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't know. I guess, I'm biased with the sla019. I love the play of green and black color in certain light. Unlike the standard black. It looks black at all angles. Also comparing it to a rolex hulk. The dark green is more subtle fits to all types of outfit.


jlyc2 said:


> True. Once on the wrist some details are just not noticeable as when you look at blown up pictures online. Still, with the side by side shot I like the old version alot more, color aside.


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

The Mm 300 is back in rotation









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Amazing shots of the mm300 constantly coming, great.
Heads up though, as I cannot have the mm300 and the incoming (also a top end seiko), I am selling or trading my nearly new sbdx017 (see my post a couple of pages back) - will be on f29 or WTT forums later.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Is the SLA019 silicone strap the same as the SBDC051 and 053? Thanks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

It's the standard silicone diver strap, yeah.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> New mm? Black dial? Model?
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


SLA19 it is but under a different light you get this


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you prefer to your Marinemaster 300? 
I tried the bracelet, a NATO (too high), the original Waffle (too stiff) and a Borealis (like Isofrane). 
The Borealis is very comfortable and wears very well. 
But the original bracelet is even better and has the best wearing comfort for me. 
What do you wear on your MM 300?


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Personally I think if you can get the sizing right, the original bracelet is best, but then I usually tend towards bracelet over rubber. Wouldn't mind trying the new SLA019 rubber on it though; Has anyone already tried or ordered one?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180719/681fda008f9a79f840ab517f521959b5.jpg[/IMG
First time wearing it on the bracelet... I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

subdiver said:


> What do you prefer to your Marinemaster 300?
> I tried the bracelet, a NATO (too high), the original Waffle (too stiff) and a Borealis (like Isofrane).
> The Borealis is very comfortable and wears very well.
> But the original bracelet is even better and has the best wearing comfort for me.
> What do you wear on your MM 300?


Depending on the day I either use a black Crafter Blue rubber strap (probably my favorite) or strapcode's miltat hexad oyster metallic bracelet.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Here it comes again with another .mm300 sla023









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wildmans85 (May 25, 2014)

subdiver said:


> What do you prefer to your Marinemaster 300?
> I tried the bracelet, a NATO (too high), the original Waffle (too stiff) and a Borealis (like Isofrane).
> The Borealis is very comfortable and wears very well.
> But the original bracelet is even better and has the best wearing comfort for me.
> What do you wear on your MM 300?


I wear mine on a Bonetto Cinturini 284, really comfortable 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

The SLA023 looks great! I do wish they had gone with a silver seconds hand though. Something about different colored hands bugs me. 

For the user who got to see the black version at Topper's, what color was the seconds hand?


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

On the contrary..I feel that the second hand provide a nice flash of color on this New SLA023.
Look forward to seeing a real piece!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

The gold/bronze second hand is a nice touch to differentiate the upcoming / special editions from the world of black and stainless divers out there... I like that aspect of it.
I also like the idea of a sapphire bezel insert and crystal.

However, I really strongly prefer the "Marinemaster" text on the 01/017 dials over the "X".:think:

As such, I'll hang onto my 017.:-!

I'd love to see a MM300 featuring the crown of the older gen Tuna(Engraved 'S'), the Diashield and lume/dial of the 017 and sapphire upgrades of the upcoming models... Is combining the best aspects of three generations of two models too much to ask?:-s:-d

Edit to correct the crown reference from 01 to the Tuna.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

jriley1520 said:


> The SLA023 looks great! I do wish they had gone with a silver seconds hand though. Something about different colored hands bugs me.
> 
> For the user who got to see the black version at Topper's, what color was the seconds hand?


That was sbdx012. Limited edition with q gold accent indices, bezel paint, hour hand, minute hand and second hand with a red tip.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> The gold/bronze second hand is a nice touch to differentiate the upcoming / special editions from the world of black and stainless divers out there... I like that aspect of it.
> I also like the idea of a sapphire bezel insert and crystal.
> 
> However, I really strongly prefer the "Marinemaster" text on the 01/017 dials over the "X".:think:
> ...


The 001 has a sterile plain crown with nothing engraved. I know as I have one.


----------



## FireMonk3y (May 9, 2014)

subdiver said:


> What do you prefer to your Marinemaster 300?
> I tried the bracelet, a NATO (too high), the original Waffle (too stiff) and a Borealis (like Isofrane).
> The Borealis is very comfortable and wears very well.
> But the original bracelet is even better and has the best wearing comfort for me.
> What do you wear on your MM 300?


Crafterblue for me as well. I've never really been a rubber strap guy, but the CB is a great strap. I think my favorite feature is the use of the OEM clasp. It eliminates the tail and keeps it quick and simple to out on. It's much more streamlined than any other strap I've tried.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> The 001 has a sterile plain crown with nothing engraved. I know as I have one.


You are correct... I believe I was thinking of the older Tuna crowns that had the nice "S" on em.o|


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> You are correct... I believe I was thinking of the older Tuna crowns that had the nice "S" on em.o|


Got one of those also and it has one of Seiko's best engraved crown imo.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Got one of those also and it has one of Seiko's best engraved crown imo.


Exactly the crown I was thinking of... have been on a Tuna hunt recently, so I had that particular crown in mind.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I can only select one and let go of the other.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> I can only select one and let go of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see your point as can't see a reason to keep two as they are so similar and the green also looks black on a lot of photos 
Going by the picture only as I haven't Handled the green Visually I prefer the sbdx017, I think the bezel looks better and also the bezel pip and the dial text


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I would agree that the pip in sbdx017 should have retain in sla019.
But the one that took my heart away is the green dial/bezel of the sla019. It is the type of green that i can wear in any outfit. Unlike with the rolex hulk it is very shiny emerald green that you really have to much up an outfit for it.


Monkeynuts said:


> I can see your point as can't see a reason to keep two as they are so similar and the green also looks black on a lot of photos
> Going by the picture only as I haven't Handled the green Visually I prefer the sbdx017, I think the bezel looks better and also the bezel pip and the dial text


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> I can only select one and let go of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Green one all day long .
Just better all around imho. I don't care about the SP/X and ok not to have the pip
My choice


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Waiting for my Zimbe to come in, so she will hold me for now...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

On a 22mm timefactors isofrane cut to fit









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

I didn't get the green but I don't know if I could resist a good blue version of this formula with Prospex Logo and all.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

zuiko said:


> I didn't get the green but I don't know if I could resist a good blue version of this formula with Prospex Logo and all.


Like this?









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Newly acquired today in Chiang Mai, Thailand. It's waaaaaaaayy better than the promotional renders.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> Like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sla023 is i guess a standard version of mm300. There is no description whether the watch is an LE or not.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

The new MM300 models are nice but I’m not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago 

Is this justified do you think?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

This was a pic taken when it was a bit brighter










And its buddy that I bought at the same time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> The new MM300 models are nice but I'm not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago
> 
> Is this justified do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


People asked for the sapphire and ceramic and seiko just did what was requested, now we have to suffer the consequences for the price increase. These new releases are now considered international models with its ref SLAs thats also one of the key factors why it is expensive. Unlike with the sbdx017 which is a JDM model.

Also, If you guys would noticed all the famous online sellers of mm300 chino, seiya, online japan etc. Have stopped selling mm300 now.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

You also have to consider that most people who bought MMs over the last few years probably paid nowhere near retail for it. So you can't say "I paid xxxx" and then compare it to the new retail price.

I would expect the regular models to be slightly less money than the SLA019, but then again maybe not, since it looks like the SLA023 is the same price in the Indian market, at least. In the UK, the official retail price of the SBDX017 is £2200, vs £2900 for the SLA019. I don't see £2900 as being justified for a regular run model, but I half expect that to be the price if they come out in the UK.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> The new MM300 models are nice but I'm not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago
> 
> Is this justified do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Absolutely not! My opinion on sapphire and ceramic is a big whoop de doo, so if people are willing to pay twice as much for that slight cost increase then go for it. Not a X hater either, but it's hard to un-see it particularly on this watch.

Hate to say it but just like the Pussification of America, I feel the MM300 is now suffering from WUSsification.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> The new MM300 models are nice but I'm not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago
> 
> Is this justified do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know that the change from Hardlex to sapphire on the crystal, and from steel to ceramic on the bezel, justifies some increase in price, but I really don't know how much. It should be noted though that Seiko has been increasing prices on new models, with or without improvements, recently. I think that the new price is still a good deal, just not the incredible bargain (if that can ever be said about a $1800 piece of timekeeping equipment that is unnecessary) that the previous MM300 versions were.

Personally I prefer my SBDX017. I've worn it daily for the last four years and the crystal is still immaculate. There are some hairline scratches on the bezel, but I don't mind building some wabi-sabi. I also would rather have a bezel that is more impact resistant than ceramic. If I drop the watch, I know the bezel won't break.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> The new MM300 models are nice but I'm not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago
> 
> Is this justified do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Justified is such a big word full of nothing in the watch world. I had a 17 bought and sold it for the exact same price then moved on to the 19 and paid msrp. Any rhyme or reason to it ...absolutely not I am just happier w something that is A/ green since I never owned a green watch B/ more scratch resistant C/ limitedish édition


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

ryanb741 said:


> This was a pic taken when it was a bit brighter
> 
> And its buddy that I bought at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am so jealous. What a fantastic set. Congratulation on the purchases


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

So guys, I am really back into MM300 mode lately between my SLA019 and my SBDX017. I'm interested in more unique strap choices for them, so what are yours? What are your more unique / less obvious choices that you think really work on the watch?

I'm thinking about putting my 20mm Chronissimo on my 019. I think it'll work despite the diver/pilot clash of styles.


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> So guys, I am really back into MM300 mode lately between my SLA019 and my SBDX017. I'm interested in more unique strap choices for them, so what are yours? What are your more unique / less obvious choices that you think really work on the watch?
> 
> I'm thinking about putting my 20mm Chronissimo on my 019. I think it'll work despite the diver/pilot clash of styles.


Here's mine on a Dagaz Triple-D strap, very soft and comfortable.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Memento Vivere said:


> So guys, I am really back into MM300 mode lately between my SLA019 and my SBDX017. I'm interested in more unique strap choices for them, so what are yours? What are your more unique / less obvious choices that you think really work on the watch?
> 
> I'm thinking about putting my 20mm Chronissimo on my 019. I think it'll work despite the diver/pilot clash of styles.











Here's one of my favorites, an Erika's Original MN strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> The new MM300 models are nice but I'm not sure if this has been discussed but curious on what people think about the price difference? Had a look just now and the green is pretty much double the price I paid new for a SBDX017 two years ago
> 
> Is this justified do you think?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can't compare list price of a LE model to the street price of a regular production model. With Japanese list price of 320,000 JPY, the green LE is only 50,000 JPY more than the old SBDX017. Assuming the new black model retails for about the same, I think less than $500 increase for sapphire and ceramic can be justified.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Sla019 is more versatile on any outfit for sure.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pending the "street price" when the green beast hits the usual suspects, this remains one of my faves....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

That makes a change, a double post!


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

New watch day... I just got the bracelet sized for me.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Love the lume


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't understate how much I'm going to miss the Marinemaster text. It's iconic to me. 

Really dumb move on their part. 8l35 and up watches should not have been associated with Prospex. I get what they're trying to do, but the Marinemaster branding should have been their high end non GS professional diver designation.

I'm going to be a wreck when I have to service my SBDX017, it's now my most sentimentally valuable watch.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Indeed it was my third time buying MM300. I sold my previous two for some good prices. When I knew that SBDX017 is discontinued and "MARINEMASTER" will disappear, I went and bought another one, which I shall never sell. The watch shop owner said it was the last piece they had.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Sla019 is more versatile on any outfit for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find the Hulk simply too green but love the P300


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

If I combine these two, I guess this it would be a bit like having the Green MM300 :-d


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

The end of the legendary mm300 and rise of a new legend PS300.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

MM300 with X (PS) = looks like a toy for a child


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

burns78 said:


> MM300 with X (PS) = looks like a toy for a child


Whoa what a ridiculous statement


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thats fine. Before i used to comment negatively on a watch i like that i could not get. Its strategy to convince yourself not to buy a watch. Lol


jmanlay said:


> Whoa what a ridiculous statement


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

My sla019 side by side with the new rolex sea dweller basel 2018. The dimensions are so exact. Thickness, lug to lug and case diameter size.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Thats fine. Before i used to comment negatively on a watch i like that i could not get. Its strategy to convince yourself not to buy a watch. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ok, don't buy this watch, terrible built , awful style , just plain wrong all around


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> My sla019 side by side with the new rolex sea dweller basel 2018. The dimensions are so exact. Thickness, lug to lug and case diameter size.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you get to try the Seadweller was it thicker, slimmer?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Did you get to try the Seadweller was it thicker, slimmer?


I tried the sea dweller before the dimension the lug to lug size was a bit long and a bit thick. But now with this new sea dweller. The thickness is just exactly same with the sla019, even the lug to lug size. I hate that i tried it. Now i feel liking the new sea dweller. Hehe

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I don't have a MM300 - it's my grail. It has sort of come in and out of grail status for me over the last year because I don't think I will be able to afford one for a LONG time, and I just can't imagine it being THAT much more exciting to wear than my other seikos. But I just found out something that I thought I should share, because it's so cool that the MM300 is driving me crazy again. Have you seen this? Gnomo sells a Crafter Blue strap that is specifically designed to use the MM300 clasp: Crafter Blue - Seiko MarineMaster 300m (CB03) - Curved End Rubber Strap

My crafter blue strap is a permanent fixture on my turtle, and the idea of it working with that clasp is just too friggin cool. You all are lucky peeps, enjoy your watches.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Side by side mm300 deep forest with the rolex hulk.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Back on the wrist


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

cave diver said:


> I don't have a MM300 - it's my grail. It has sort of come in and out of grail status for me over the last year because I don't think I will be able to afford one for a LONG time, and I just can't imagine it being THAT much more exciting to wear than my other seikos. But I just found out something that I thought I should share, because it's so cool that the MM300 is driving me crazy again. Have you seen this? Gnomo sells a Crafter Blue strap that is specifically designed to use the MM300 clasp: Crafter Blue - Seiko MarineMaster 300m (CB03) - Curved End Rubber Strap
> 
> My crafter blue strap is a permanent fixture on my turtle, and the idea of it working with that clasp is just too friggin cool. You all are lucky peeps, enjoy your watches.


I've been enjoying that very strap for a year and a half now. Where ya been?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

jdelage said:


> New watch day... I just got the bracelet sized for me.


Congrats Joss! I have joined you in that club.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

On my old grey 3 ring zulu









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

green today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Last one today









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

davym2112 said:


> green today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But for the comment and the triangular pip, I would not have even guessed that was green. Love the different looks this watch gives you in different lighting.


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Sunday brings a much freer atmosphere and the Golden 025 has made me think of the MM300 more and here we are. I keep telling myself I'm wearing it to remind me why I didn't go for the Green 019. Who knows it might work?


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Happy Sunday! 









Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Something new has been added looks much better in real life than in photos.


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Old vs new


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

New versions are nice, but for me no contest, I prefer the old ones 017 or 001!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Rs444 said:


> Old vs new
> 
> View attachment 13345483


Old


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

Sorry, I meant to say "original"


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Higs said:


> Old


original for me. i like the color of the limited edition, but not the hands...


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

SBDX001


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

gshock626 said:


> SBDX001


Love how you captured the gold touches this model picks up in certain lighting.


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

K1M_I said:


> New versions are nice, but for me no contest, I prefer the old ones 017 or 001!
> 
> View attachment 13345509


Exactly! Same opinion with you after I saw the actual green piece 019 yesterday.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## SISL (Jan 6, 2018)

Funny! Fancy meeting you here....



RogerP said:


> Congrats Joss! I have joined you in that club.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

jdelage said:


> Funny! Fancy meeting you here....


Small world.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

This on my wrist today......to hot here for the bracelet, so borealis iso in black


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Wearing that one A LOT


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone ever try this? Mix n match









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

Awesome halloween strap lol

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

A few more shots of the Green Marine


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Luv me some MM300...pic from the other day


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Forestmaster


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Slipped it on today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

A bit of heft compared to yesterday (nomos club)









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

one of my favourites, the sbdx012









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Got my new to me SBDX017 on the way thanks to another WUS members. Soaking up all these shots til mine gets here Monday. 

I’m a rubber strap guy, and wondering if any of y’all like/use the crafter blue rubber strap. I was in a toss up between it and isofrane, but ordered the CB.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

You want green, I will show you green...even if you didn't ask


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Every time I saw a photo of SLA019, it confirmed my thinking that they should have put "MARINEMASTER" on the dial. What a poor move by Seiko.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Saturday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Pretty


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Luke357 said:


> Got my new to me SBDX017 on the way thanks to another WUS members. Soaking up all these shots til mine gets here Monday.
> 
> I'm a rubber strap guy, and wondering if any of y'all like/use the crafter blue rubber strap. I was in a toss up between it and isofrane, but ordered the CB.


I have a crafter blue, many iso style,Uncle Seiko tropic and of course, the original bracelet and Seiko strap....

Right now, in order, strap choice is:

1) bracelet...just rocks
2) Uncle Seiko....vinatage look and great in the heat
3) iso style....good ventilation
4) Seiko waffle that came with it
5) crafter....good Strap, but just not my fave......could just be me!


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks for the response Maddog. I’ve got a 20mm obris Morgan that should scratch my isofrane itch as far as style goes with the MM300. have an ISofrane currently on my skx so figured the crafter would be a different look with the solid rubber and clasp. 
Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Well finally pulled the trigger and I have an SBDX017 on the way from a member here (should have it Tuesday), the evolution of my Seiko Diver collection continues.

SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Luke357 said:


> Got my new to me SBDX017 on the way thanks to another WUS members. Soaking up all these shots til mine gets here Monday.
> 
> I'm a rubber strap guy, and wondering if any of y'all like/use the crafter blue rubber strap. I was in a toss up between it and isofrane, but ordered the CB.


Hirsch natural rubber. Not sure if they-have other color options.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Luke357 said:


> Got my new to me SBDX017 on the way thanks to another WUS members. Soaking up all these shots til mine gets here Monday.
> 
> I'm a rubber strap guy, and wondering if any of y'all like/use the crafter blue rubber strap. I was in a toss up between it and isofrane, but ordered the CB.


Came in here as I also have a mm300 on the way, saw your post and decided to wear my Sumo on a crafter blue strap today, love it, have one for my tuna too and will more than likely get one for the mm300.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bgsmith said:


> Well finally pulled the trigger and I have an SBDX017 on the way from a member here (should have it Tuesday), the evolution of my Seiko Diver collection continues.
> 
> SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300


Congrats, I'm currently lusting after a SBDX017 MM300 myself, I had planned on getting one as a wedding gift from my wife to be, but looks like that's not going to happen now with the prices haven gone through the roof with them being discontinued. 

I have followed a similar pattern as you have listed - (SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300) with the exception that I am not a fan of the Tuna and had planned on skipping it. Now I have to figure out what I want to do about an MM300, or just choose something else.

If you don't mind as I see prices all over the place, what did you purchase your pre-owned MM300 for, so I have a better idea what the market is at should I decide to attempt it again?

I had really hoped the "new MM300" - whatever it was going to be, was going to be more desirable than the old MM300s and not drive the price of them through the roof. Maybe hopefully in a few years they'll settle to a reasonable second hand price?

I can put a wedding off till then to still get one as a gift?...................................  LOL

Thanks -

- - - Updated - - -



Bgsmith said:


> Well finally pulled the trigger and I have an SBDX017 on the way from a member here (should have it Tuesday), the evolution of my Seiko Diver collection continues.
> 
> SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300


Congrats, I'm currently lusting after a SBDX017 MM300 myself, I had planned on getting one as a wedding gift from my wife to be, but looks like that's not going to happen now with the prices haven gone through the roof with them being discontinued. 

I have followed a similar pattern as you have listed - (SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300) with the exception that I am not a fan of the Tuna and had planned on skipping it. Now I have to figure out what I want to do about an MM300, or just choose something else.

If you don't mind as I see prices all over the place, what did you purchase your pre-owned MM300 for, so I have a better idea what the market is at should I decide to attempt it again?

I had really hoped the "new MM300" - whatever it was going to be, was going to be more desirable than the old MM300s and not drive the price of them through the roof. Maybe hopefully in a few years they'll settle to a reasonable second hand price?

I can put a wedding off till then to still get one as a gift?...................................  LOL

Thanks -


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

esg2145 said:


> Congrats, I'm currently lusting after a SBDX017 MM300 myself, I had planned on getting one as a wedding gift from my wife to be, but looks like that's not going to happen now with the prices haven gone through the roof with them being discontinued.
> 
> I have followed a similar pattern as you have listed - (SKX -> Turtle -> Sumo -> Tuna -> MM300) with the exception that I am not a fan of the Tuna and had planned on skipping it. Now I have to figure out what I want to do about an MM300, or just choose something else.
> 
> ...


I paid $1850 for my watch, it didn't include the rubber Seiko strap though, jumped on this one because I haven't really seen anything below $2000 recently.

Just keep an eye out and you can find deals when people are turning over their collections. I have gotten some pretty good deals on watches from guys that were looking to sell off pieces quick to fund another purchase.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

If I told you what I paid for mine, right after a full service performed by Seiko Japan, you'd be green with jealousy.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

Bgsmith said:


> I paid $1850 for my watch, it didn't include the rubber Seiko strap though, jumped on this one because I haven't really seen anything below $2000 recently.
> 
> Just keep an eye out and you can find deals when people are turning over their collections. I have gotten some pretty good deals on watches from guys that were looking to sell off pieces quick to fund another purchase.


Thanks, that's actually about what my budget was (in the $2K range) so maybe I'll get lucky once they cool off some (and again, we're getting engaged, just NOT in a rush to actually get married  LOL ). I might have some things I might liquidate to make it happen too?

Thanks for the info, appreciate it -


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

On nomos anthracite velour









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

My sbdx017 is actually for sale @ $2000 excluding paypal fees. I'll ship via EMS. I feel bad that it is not getting wrist time due to owning sla019.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Finding it hard to leave this off...









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

The date could be black


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

esg2145 said:


> Thanks, that's actually about what my budget was (in the $2K range) so maybe I'll get lucky once they cool off some (and again, we're getting engaged, just NOT in a rush to actually get married  LOL ). I might have some things I might liquidate to make it happen too?
> 
> Thanks for the info, appreciate it -


Yeah we just bought a house, so now that that is in the rear view mirror I figured I'd pick one up just in case they got harder to come by.

- - - Updated - - -



esg2145 said:


> Thanks, that's actually about what my budget was (in the $2K range) so maybe I'll get lucky once they cool off some (and again, we're getting engaged, just NOT in a rush to actually get married  LOL ). I might have some things I might liquidate to make it happen too?
> 
> Thanks for the info, appreciate it -


Yeah we just bought a house, so now that that is in the rear view mirror I figured I'd pick one up just in case they got harder to come by.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

ulfur said:


> The date could be black


The silver date wheel is used to balance the dial, since there is a rectangular marker at 9. Now if Seiko wanted to offer a no date version, or a lumed date wheel, I would be all for it. But a black date wheel would leave the dial unbalanced.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Waited three weeks for this baby...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

After 4 months of continuous wear I got my first bezel scratches, 3 dots/specks at the 35 minute mark...Not sure if it's from banging against my car roof while loading things up top, or more embarrassingly, the three metal prong whipping my wrist when trying to plug in my computer lol

Suppose it would've happened eventually and honestly I don't mind, just wish it wasn't as easy given my streak so far with my MM300. Comparatively, I've banged my GS diver against concrete and didn't even get a hairline (don't try that at home), so to anyone wondering, yes it's possible to scratch the bezel and people aren't just being oversensitive! In a way this convinces me I want the eventual PS300


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

so to anyone wondering, yes it's possible to scratch the bezel and people aren't just being oversensitive! In a way this convinces me I want the eventual PS300[/QUOTE]

Yeah I got mine knocked and lightly scratched 3 O'clock marker on my bezel. I was tempted to buy a replacement bezel and store it just in case one day the bezel gets ruined and I can replace it. But it's like $500 for the bezel only so I scrapped that idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Much they want behind this element


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Too much


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Grimlock_1 said:


> so to anyone wondering, yes it's possible to scratch the bezel and people aren't just being oversensitive! In a way this convinces me I want the eventual PS300


Yeah I got mine knocked and lightly scratched 3 O'clock marker on my bezel. I was tempted to buy a replacement bezel and store it just in case one day the bezel gets ruined and I can replace it. But it's like $500 for the bezel only so I scrapped that idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

If it's a minor scratch not too deep you might be able to polish it off. I had some small nicks that annoyingly caught the light which I managed to completely removed in minutes. Buff lightly, I mean very lightly with Meguiar's PlastX on a cotton bud. PlastX is a formula with ultrafine grit designed to polish up smooth plastic but works wonders on the bezel enamel. Wash off any residue with soap and water and if you want to really shine it up, buff it up (again, lightly) with some good quality Carnauba wax or paint sealant. It's like you would shine and protect your car body paintwork except at a much smaller scale.

- - - Updated - - -



Grimlock_1 said:


> so to anyone wondering, yes it's possible to scratch the bezel and people aren't just being oversensitive! In a way this convinces me I want the eventual PS300


Yeah I got mine knocked and lightly scratched 3 O'clock marker on my bezel. I was tempted to buy a replacement bezel and store it just in case one day the bezel gets ruined and I can replace it. But it's like $500 for the bezel only so I scrapped that idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

If it's a minor scratch not too deep you might be able to polish it off. I had some small nicks that annoyingly caught the light which I managed to completely removed in minutes. Buff lightly, I mean very lightly with Meguiar's PlastX on a cotton bud. PlastX is a formula with ultrafine grit designed to polish up smooth plastic but works wonders on the bezel enamel. Wash off any residue with soap and water and if you want to really shine it up, buff it up (again, lightly) with some good quality Carnauba wax or paint sealant. It's like you would shine and protect your car body paintwork except at a much smaller scale.


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Price from the outer space


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

I understand the want to keep it in new shape, but seiko's also need their wabi to be a true seiko in my mind. $500 seems a little excessive for the bezel. I have never tried, but I have seen before / after pictures of the bezel after having minor scratches polished out, so it definitely can be done.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Its here, wow this watch is nice, now to decide if I want an aftermarket bracelet for it.










- - - Updated - - -

Its here, wow this watch is nice, now to decide if I want an aftermarket bracelet for it.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Resized my bracelet, just wanted to confirm there is only one collar per pin with the MM300, did some searching and pretty sure I found my answer but figured it couldn't hurt to ask here.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Resized my bracelet, just wanted to confirm there is only one collar per pin with the MM300, did some searching and pretty sure I found my answer but figured it couldn't hurt to ask here.


Correct.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

The 017 getting back on the wrist after a few weeks off...


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

TexasTaucher said:


> OMG! I need my watches to sell, so that I can get one! lol. I refuse to take the funds out of the "real life" account.


I'm in the same position as you. My watches need to sell. Once they do, I will go on a buying spree like never before...


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My MARINEMASTER b-)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MM300 Zimbe


----------



## T3C (Mar 28, 2016)

I'm quite sure it's just the lighting but I like the look of warmth in the crystal










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I must say after having my MM300 for a few days now I am a huge fan of the diashield, I sit at a desk all day and any other of my other Seikos would have been all scuffed up by now (including any aftermarket bracelets I have) barely any marks on the MM300 clasp and bracelet so far.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> You want green, I will show you green...even if you didn't ask


Such a nice green compared to Rolex's choice for the Hulk !!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wears so darn good on the Uncle Seiko tropic....and such a photogenic beast!















- - - Updated - - -

Wears so darn good on the Uncle Seiko tropic....and such a photogenic beast!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Green Marinemaster, I like the bracelet


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

subdiver said:


> Green Marinemaster, I like the bracelet
> 
> View attachment 13377807


Growing on me......like moss?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Wears so darn good on the Uncle Seiko tropic....and such a photogenic beast!
> 
> View attachment 13377601
> View attachment 13377603
> ...


Agreed. I got mine on Uncle Seiko's tropic strap, looks cool. Got that carbon fiber look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

On a Blushark NATO this evening










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Pretty belt nato


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Pretty belt nato-Please delete it posta


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

SBDX001









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

After a few days of ownership/wear, I am very happy with the accuracy of my new to me SBDX017.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Seriously thinking of grabbing an angus jubilee for the MM300, have had the watch for a few days and while I do like the look of the stock bracelet I have the same complaint as many, the odd fit of the long links, I have quite a few other strapcode bracelets (including jubilees for my SKX, SARB, and Turtles) and truly love them.

I just really like the stock look of this watch just not the fit, then again I went through the same thing with my Sumo ended up with a hexad oyster for it and haven't looked back.

- - - Updated - - -

Seriously thinking of grabbing an angus jubilee for the MM300, have had the watch for a few days and while I do like the look of the stock bracelet I have the same complaint as many, the odd fit of the long links, I have quite a few other strapcode bracelets (including jubilees for my SKX, SARB, and Turtles) and truly love them.

I just really like the stock look of this watch just not the fit, then again I went through the same thing with my Sumo ended up with a hexad oyster for it and haven't looked back.


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Last parting shot of my sbdx017, which is now on f29 for sale. Sob sob









Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the day


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> For the day


Nice! I like the way the green shows in this picture...

- - - Updated - - -



jmanlay said:


> For the day


Nice! I like the way the green shows in this picture...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Welcome to the Deep Forest ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This one again and again and again










Anyone tried it on a canvas like a beige canvas strap?


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Have a look at Evan you're terrific YouTuber for an mm300 black on a beige canvas. I think the green would look great on that or light grey too

Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

For any Australians here, I saw a SLA019 in store in Melbourne yesterday, very beautiful piece, but they want $5300 AUD for it! I know it's a limited edition and upgraded with sapphire and ceramic, but that's a huge price hike from the SBDX017 before, I vaguely recall those being $3700 AUD RRP.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah, was reported a while back that Australian RRP would be $5300.


aalin13 said:


> For any Australians here, I saw a SLA019 in store in Melbourne yesterday, very beautiful piece, but they want $5300 AUD for it! I know it's a limited edition and upgraded with sapphire and ceramic, but that's a huge price hike from the SBDX017 before, I vaguely recall those being $3700 AUD RRP.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Oops, I must have missed it then. I was surprised by the price when I saw it in person.


zaratsu said:


> Yeah, was reported a while back that Australian RRP would be $5300.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

very nice to see the original Rubber, seems to be switched out very quickly


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

I really need to actively search for one of these...

Is it me or are prices climbing?

- - - Updated - - -

I really need to actively search for one of these...

Is it me or are prices climbing?


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

DGI82 said:


> I really need to actively search for one of these...
> 
> Is it me or are prices climbing?
> 
> ...


They are a little but deals can be had, just got one for $1850, just didn't come with the original rubber strap had everything else (hang tags, manuals, warranty card from the AD), I am not a fan of the strap but bought one just to have a complete kit.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

When did they stop putting "Marinemaster" on the dial? That big "X" looks like crap.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I am no lover of the X logo too.

Indeed there is another thread for SLA019 / SBDX021:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sla019j1-sbdx021-owner-owner-thread-4698913.html

Would love to reserve this thread for MM300, not for PS300.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

With Rosie on the PS300 not being a MM300....

But I do like to see them.....oh well

Wearing my MM300 for MMMonday....


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

I still love my MM300, but the PS300 has a cleaner dial due to the X. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

jsohal said:


> I still love my MM300, but the PS300 has a cleaner dial due to the X.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


100 % agree

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MarineMaster on a typhoon day in Hong Kong. ;-)


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it a Marinemaster ?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

subdiver said:


> Is it a Marinemaster ?
> 
> View attachment 13390797


Seiko says Yes.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Since when did we reach the snob level of wanting to exclude what is effectively the newer version of the same watch?



Rosenbloom said:


> I am no lover of the X logo too.
> 
> Indeed there is another thread for SLA019 / SBDX021
> 
> Would love to reserve this thread for MM300, not for PS300.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> I am no lover of the X logo too.
> 
> Indeed there is another thread for SLA019 / SBDX021:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sla019j1-sbdx021-owner-owner-thread-4698913.html
> ...


It's a joke ?

Greetings from my Marinemaster;-)


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

OK so I need some input on a bracelet, my Orange Crafter Blue strap should be here tomorrow and my plan is to put the stock clasp on it, what bracelet should I go with, I love Jubilees and the Angus jubilee seems to be the go to for this watch, but I also love the Hexad Oyster (I have both for different watches), just wanted some real world input on what people think looks/feels best on this watch.

I have searched and reviewed pics online but soem actual input from owners is always nice. Apologies if this has been discussed at length before.

- - - Updated - - -

OK so I need some input on a bracelet, my Orange Crafter Blue strap should be here tomorrow and my plan is to put the stock clasp on it, what bracelet should I go with, I love Jubilees and the Angus jubilee seems to be the go to for this watch, but I also love the Hexad Oyster (I have both for different watches), just wanted some real world input on what people think looks/feels best on this watch.

I have searched and reviewed pics online but soem actual input from owners is always nice. Apologies if this has been discussed at length before.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

subdiver said:


> It's a joke ?
> 
> Greetings from my Marinemaster;-)
> 
> View attachment 13390939


I am w this guy


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

jsohal said:


> I still love my MM300, but the PS300 has a cleaner dial due to the X.


Agreed. For me, when it comes to dial text, more is NOT better. I'll swap one stylized "X" for the 12 characters of "Marinemaster" every time.



zaratsu said:


> Since when did we reach the snob level of wanting to exclude what is effectively the newer version of the same watch?


Good question. Sad if it is so

Green Marine checking in.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

To put the "X" logo on the dial is making the word "PROFESSIONAL" redundant because "X" essentially means professional specifications (PS). I still don't quite get it why Seiko replaced "MARINEMASTER" with "X".

Anyway, perhaps it is only me seeing in this way. Hey, guys, let's enjoy watches. ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok because the X police is out in force there you go


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Ok because the X police is out in force there you go


I want one!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Rosenbloom said:


> To put the "X" logo on the dial is making the word "PROFESSIONAL" redundant because "X" essentially means professional specifications (PS).


Memo to Omega: stop putting the Omega symbol and the word "Omega" on your watches: it's redundant to have both a word and a symbol that represents the word on the dial. Kindly cease and desist.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Lune shot so you can't see the X










Actually you can still see it


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Putting the "X" on the dial just cheapens the watch and makes it like a common 'turtle'. Seiko has been doing some stupid things lately.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Every X watch is now a turtle? ... Wow. No words.


TKiteCD said:


> Putting the "X" on the dial just cheapens the watch and makes it like a common 'turtle'. Seiko has been doing some stupid things lately.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rs444 (Jul 19, 2018)

X's no X's, even Rolexes


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

TKiteCD said:


> Putting the "X" on the dial just cheapens the watch and makes it like a common 'turtle'. Seiko has been doing some stupid things lately.


So it cheapens the watch because they replaced a mile long word with an X. Really? When everything else about the watch has been upgraded with ceramic, sapphire and a fantastic color scheme. Of course then the next thing will be but sapphire can break but my my old school bezel will only scratch a little and green is too flashy...

You don't like the X ok, then move on but repeating the same stuff over and over doesn't make it so......stick w the old one and be happy w it and in the same
way allow the owners of the sla019 to enjoy their watch. It is not that hard ...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Zimbe...


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

TKiteCD said:


> Putting the "X" on the dial just cheapens the watch and makes it like a common 'turtle'. Seiko has been doing some stupid things lately.


The X alone transforms this watch into a Turtle equivalent? You write that, and in the same breath call _Seiko_ stupid???? Just.... wow.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Rs444 said:


> X's no X's, even Rolexes


What a great lineup!


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

They had a good thing going with their dial. The only changes that needed to be made were the bezel to ceramic and the crystal to sapphire. If they had just done that, and maybe put in a real CNC machined signed crown, it would have been golden. They have obviously gotten new blood at Seiko and they're screwing up in my opinion.



jmanlay said:


> So it cheapens the watch because they replaced a mile long word with an X. Really? When everything else about the watch has been upgraded with ceramic, sapphire and a fantastic color scheme. Of course then the next thing will be but sapphire can break but my my old school bezel will only scratch a little and green is too flashy...
> 
> You don't like the X ok, then move on but repeating the same stuff over and over doesn't make it so......stick w the old one and be happy w it and in the same
> way allow the owners of the sla019 to enjoy their watch. It is not that hard ...


- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Rs444 said:


> X's no X's, even Rolexes
> 
> View attachment 13393843


That is a Picasso!!


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

TKiteCD said:


> They have obviously gotten new blood at Seiko and they're screwing up in my opinion.


I am a "New Blood" buyer of Seiko and I am fine with the change. I do think "Marinemaster" on the dial is cool; however, the X will not stop me from buying these watches. Perhaps, Seiko has a marketing plan that is out in the future that none of us know about. My hunch is: they know what they are doing...


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I have wanted an MM300 since I started collecting watches and was sad to see the SBDX017 discontinued but was able to get one recently, I personally have no issues with the X on the new dials but am glad I got an older one as well, not sure if I will ever pick up another "MM300" but the Propex logo will not deter me from doing so.


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Sabeking said:


> I am a "New Blood" buyer of Seiko and I am fine with the change. I do think "Marinemaster" on the dial is cool; however, the X will not stop me from buying these watches. Perhaps, Seiko has a marketing plan that is out in the future that none of us know about. My hunch is: they know what they are doing...


I am a big Seiko fan...but I don't know if they really know what they are doing. There are many lines in the Seiko line-up that simply undergo drastic style change or disappear altogether. The Ananta range, for example, made pretty big splash with their unique, highly polished samurai sword cases but then they discontinued those unique cases and replaced them with vanilla ones (rumored to be due to high production costs). The sporty Credors such as the Phoenix models all disappeared. Within the Prospex line, much of the high-end Landmaster and Flightmaster models are gone. The Brightz line, which had some of my favorite designs like the SAGL and SAGN models, is all but dead now too.

All of this is fine as I am not buying watches for 'the next generation' like some watch companies make you believe. It is nice though however just to have a bit of a differentiation in the name of the line reflecting the price range. It makes more sense to me for the ~1K range prospex models to bear the X logo while the ~2K+ models bear the 'master' writing. It's small detail but for us watch nuts that's what it's all about right? that's why collectors pay silly prices for rolex with red texts. just imho


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Can any SLA019 owners please comment on the sapphire crystal. Is it flat? Slightly domed? Thanks!
Dan


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

I wasn't talking about new buyers, I was talking about young people coming into the company of Seiko and making a lot of drastic changes. They have cheapened the "Prospex" line by throwing the word on everything they make practically, and then charging higher amounts of money for it. Prospex, which is short for Professional Specifications, was meant for their truly professional watches, not a 6309 knock off 'turtle', for instance. The Marinemaster watches have a heritage that should not be changed - some things should be refined, but not changed or just discarded.



Sabeking said:


> I am a "New Blood" buyer of Seiko and I am fine with the change. I do think "Marinemaster" on the dial is cool; however, the X will not stop me from buying these watches. Perhaps, Seiko has a marketing plan that is out in the future that none of us know about. My hunch is: they know what they are doing...


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

NYDan said:


> Can any SLA019 owners please comment on the sapphire crystal. Is it flat? Slightly domed? Thanks!
> Dan


It is flat.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Sabeking said:


> I am a "New Blood" buyer of Seiko and I am fine with the change. I do think "Marinemaster" on the dial is cool; however, the X will not stop me from buying these watches. Perhaps, Seiko has a marketing plan that is out in the future that none of us know about. *My hunch is: they know what they are doing*...


That's a solid hunch right there.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Crafter Blue is here.




























- - - Updated - - -

Crafter Blue is here.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

So satisfying ...


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

All this "X" talk, but no one cares about hand lume or not??


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Strapcode Angus Jubilee with a brushed and polished submariner clasp is inbound.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Blushark Alphaslim in Camel.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Finally got mine a couple weeks ago. 
Man this thing is a tank! Size is not much more than I’m accustom to but it’s got some heft that took me a few days to get used to. 
Added a crafter blue strap last week and love it.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Working from home boredom leads to playing "dress up" with the MM300. Squeezed it on a 22mm strap from my Tuna/Turtles and also gave it a try on some leather.


----------



## jriley1520 (Jul 29, 2014)

Jidomaki said:


> All this "X" talk, but no one cares about hand lume or not??


I think that the hand lumed difference is more nuanced. It is hard/er to see the difference in pictures, so most people haven't commented. For the few people who own one of each, I also would be interested to hear their takes.

I haven't held a non-hand lumed model, but I really like the hand-lumed aspect of my SBDX017. It is a reminder that the watch was hand assembled and is a little more old school than some other high-end divers.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Custom Kanji cavas. Works perfect!


----------



## Frank_ (Apr 23, 2018)

When was the *last sbdx017* made? In this thread I saw a sbdx017-serial number starting with 79, indicating it was made in September 2017. Is that the last month of production? Anyone here with a later serial? Thanks!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Here is 7Dxxxx. I guess my sbdx017 was made in December 2017?


----------



## Frank_ (Apr 23, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Here is 7Dxxxx. I guess my sbdx017 was made in December 2017?
> 
> View attachment 13402627


Yes, that's December 2017: "The serial numbers on modern Seiko models are comprised of 6 digits. The first digit indicates the year, the following character the month and the remaining 4 digits a unique production number. The month is listed as 1-9 for January to September, then 0 for October, N for November and D for December."
I wonder if sbdx017's were made in 2018 as well?

- - - Updated - - -



Rosenbloom said:


> Here is 7Dxxxx. I guess my sbdx017 was made in December 2017?
> 
> View attachment 13402627


Yes, that's December 2017: "The serial numbers on modern Seiko models are comprised of 6 digits. The first digit indicates the year, the following character the month and the remaining 4 digits a unique production number. The month is listed as 1-9 for January to September, then 0 for October, N for November and D for December."
I wonder if sbdx017's were made in 2018 as well?


----------



## vudedoo (Dec 6, 2012)

Great pic, perfect light


joins said:


> View attachment 13402567
> 
> 
> Custom Kanji cavas. Works perfect!


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## col (Oct 20, 2006)

Agree, I think canvas looks really good on the mm300, beige, green, and grey work really well too. Are there any more of you with pics of your mm300 on canvas?


vudedoo said:


> Great pic, perfect light
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sent from my EVA-DL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


GREAT pic ... !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Arco10 said:


> GREAT pic ... !!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Couple more from our last day on the beach Friday. Love this watch!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Couple more from our last day on the beach Friday. Love this watch!


Gulf of Mexico? Orange beach area ?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Gulf of Mexico? Orange beach area ?


Very close.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Very close.


Nice we try to hit sea grove area every year


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Nice we try to hit sea grove area every year


Used to go to Panama City Beach, but just way too crowded and built up. I find Pensacola Beach to be in that goldilocks zone. Plus almost 2 hour shorter drive.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Used to go to Panama City Beach, but just way too crowded and built up. I find Pensacola Beach to be in that goldilocks zone. Plus almost 2 hour shorter drive.


PCB is a no go. Seagrove seaside rosemary beach though is super nice. Hope you had a great time


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

anrex said:


> Zimbe...


This Zimbe is just amazing. It will go down as the last great MM300 before the ceramic and sapphire swap. Absolutely perfect strap choice as well!!! Extremely happy for you!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Angus Jubilee with the polished submariner clasp is here.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

When I bought this watch not that long ago I set up the bracelet from the get-go because that's how I liked it in pics. I really did and do like the bracelet alot and even though many complain about it I've got it dialed in for me perfectly. I was never a bracelet person before this watch but it got me into the bracelet and I actually bought a couple bracelets for watches that I'd previously not worn on.
I've never really been super keen on rubber straps either but I recently decided that I wanted to try it out so I took it out of the package and I've really just been very surprised at how much I like this rubber strap. 
I haven't boiled it I've just worn it out of the package and it's breaking in really nicely but wasn't uncomfortable even when new. It's not as soft as the tuna straps but it may be ultimately more comfortable to me. Can't explain why.
It's just a perfect match to the watch to me as well visually. 
I've never had or seen a Seiko with two oem straps that I think are as awesome as the oem bracelet and rubber strap are for this watch. Just my opinion naturally.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

nolte said:


> When I bought this watch not that long ago I set up the bracelet from the get-go because that's how I liked it in pics. I really did and do like the bracelet alot and even though many complain about it I've got it dialed in for me perfectly. I was never a bracelet person before this watch but it got me into the bracelet and I actually bought a couple bracelets for watches that I'd previously not worn on.
> I've never really been super keen on rubber straps either but I recently decided that I wanted to try it out so I took it out of the package and I've really just been very surprised at how much I like this rubber strap.
> I haven't boiled it I've just worn it out of the package and it's breaking in really nicely but wasn't uncomfortable even when new. It's not as soft as the tuna straps but it may be ultimately more comfortable to me. Can't explain why.
> It's just a perfect match to the watch to me as well visually.
> I've never had or seen a Seiko with two oem straps that I think are as awesome as the oem bracelet and rubber strap are for this watch. Just my opinion naturally.


I agree. The rubber strap is fantastic. It's stiff at first, but it's a perfect fit and can be worn casual or more dressed up. I really wear the bracelet the most, and natos or leather straps sometimes, but the stock rubber is usually on there if the bracelet isn't.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Angus Jubilee with the polished submariner clasp is here.
> View attachment 13416559
> 
> View attachment 13416561
> ...


Thanks for sharing... based on your pictures I may have or may not have just purchased the same strap...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

il Pirati said:


> I agree. The rubber strap is fantastic. It's stiff at first, but it's a perfect fit and can be worn casual or more dressed up. I really wear the bracelet the most, and natos or leather straps sometimes, but the stock rubber is usually on there if the bracelet isn't.


How wish they make the oem rubber strap a bit shorter. It would be perfect.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MLJinAK said:


> This Zimbe is just amazing. It will go down as the last great MM300 before the ceramic and sapphire swap. Absolutely perfect strap choice as well!!! Extremely happy for you!


Thank you Sir on your nice compliment.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

MLJinAK said:


> This Zimbe is just amazing. It will go down as the last great MM300 before the ceramic and sapphire swap. Absolutely perfect strap choice as well!!! Extremely happy for you!


Thank you Sir on your nice compliment.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a good orange strap for the MM300 but not a crafter blue as not a fan of covered lugs


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

jsohal said:


> Thanks for sharing... based on your pictures I may have or may not have just purchased the same strap...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a heads up they didn't have the polished submariner clasp available on the website on the angus jubilee, just the brushed one, I reached out to them via facebook for a special order.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

On a new BlueShark premium NATO. The quality of this strap is leaps beyond any nylon I've tried in the past. But even the thinnest NATO really makes this guy stick up off the wrist.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

First day wearing the Angus Jubilee bracelet, so much more comfortable than the stock bracelet if you ask me.


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

My wife asked me this weekend "how many times do you stare at your watch a day..." 

actually it has been a tortured weekend. I'm heading on vacation tomorrow, San Pedro Belize, and have had to decide on whether or not to wear the new MM300. Have not taken it off since i got it, but don't think I'm ready for it to be the "all in one" vacation watch. i've never been dissapointed to put on my SKX until now...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Monkeynuts said:


> Can anybody recommend a good orange strap for the MM300 but not a crafter blue as not a fan of covered lugs


Try Isofrane

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> Can anybody recommend a good orange strap for the MM300 but not a crafter blue as not a fan of covered lugs


You can get an orange version of the MM300 rubber from strap boutique (used to be known as wjean). Only available in 22mm but trims VERY easily at lugs and looks fantastic IMO.


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Luke357 said:


> My wife asked me this weekend "how many times do you stare at your watch a day..."
> 
> actually it has been a tortured weekend. I'm heading on vacation tomorrow, San Pedro Belize, and have had to decide on whether or not to wear the new MM300. Have not taken it off since i got it, but don't think I'm ready for it to be the "all in one" vacation watch. i've never been dissapointed to put on my SKX until now...


MM300 is the perfect vacation watch. Especially on the rubber strap. Enjoy!


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

il Pirati said:


> MM300 is the perfect vacation watch. Especially on the rubber strap. Enjoy!


Heading to Fiji next year, the MM300 on rubber will definitely be my #1 watch on that trip (will bring a bracelet for it as well in case I need to dress it up at any point), will also probably bring the Tuna (SBBN015) on rubber and I have to bring the Blue Lagoon Turtle as we will be staying at Turtle Island where the movie Blue Lagoon was filmed.


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

I know it’d be right at home on my wrist, but I think I’m still in the honeymoon stage with this one and would probably catch myself worrying about too much. It’ll be a game time decision. 


Not sure how to “copy” a post to reply to, but from above i have found the toxic Nato magnums to be great rubber straps for the money($30)I have isofrane as well, and while the iso is a better strap the magnums are still great. Especially if I was just looking for an orange or color to mix it up with from time to time.


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Can anybody recommend a good orange strap for the MM300 but not a crafter blue as not a fan of covered lugs


Uncle Seiko has their waffle strap in orange (both 20mm and 22mm)


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

green machine









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On DrunkArt strap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

davym2112 said:


> green machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the best picture I've seen of the new MM300 green , tbh I was on the fence a little if the X version MM300 was a true Marinemaster but I take my hat off a welcome all green Xs you are the next generation MM300s and some ways slightly improved


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Just a heads up they didn't have the polished submariner clasp available on the website on the angus jubilee, just the brushed one, I reached out to them via facebook for a special order.


Mine just arrived yesterday. Just fitted it today and I must say, although I like the design of the original bracelet, the jubilee is much more comfortable for me.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> On DrunkArt strap


That's a great strap! Do you have any other pictures you can share? I need to stay off this thread... now I likely have another strap coming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jsohal said:


> That's a great strap! Do you have any other pictures you can share? I need to stay off this thread... now I likely have another strap coming!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But of course



















Awesome strap from DrunkArt


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Rainy day shot


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Haveston's Invasion Strap










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

jsohal said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday. Just fitted it today and I must say, although I like the design of the original bracelet, the jubilee is much more comfortable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This, love the look of the stock bracelet but hate how it fits on my wrist, have mine on a jubilee as well.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

jsohal said:


> Mine just arrived yesterday. Just fitted it today and I must say, although I like the design of the original bracelet, the jubilee is much more comfortable for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^This, love the look of the stock bracelet but hate how it fits on my wrist, have mine on a jubilee as well.


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

After another long hiatus, got the MM300 back on the wrist for dinner last night...


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Evenings are getting darker


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

K1M_I said:


> Evenings are getting darker
> 
> View attachment 13454237


one of the best shot of this watch, my congrats man


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

K1M_I said:


> Evenings are getting darker
> 
> View attachment 13454237


Nice but to get it "perfect" it should be 10:08:42 and the date should be 6


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I wear this one a LOT like a lot a lot


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

You guys and this amazing watch keep inspiring me









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok, I want in... who is ready to sell me there’s?


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

Double Post


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Sabeking said:


> Ok, I want in... who is ready to sell me there's?


http://www.gnomonwatches.com/watche...fessional-300m-limited-ed-1968pcs-ref-sbdx021


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

:{


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> But of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pics of the green machine are killing me - must resist!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Pics of the green machine are killing me - must resist!


Resistance is futile. Green machine you will buy, only time it will take.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

The new mm300 is on its way in november.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

zuiko said:


> Nice but to get it "perfect" it should be 10:08:42 and the date should be 6


do you know but it's general consensous that this is true? 
I noticed that even on the boutiques the watches are steady at that hour.

is this a common knowledge to put the watch at that time?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Resistance is futile. Green machine you will buy, only time it will take.


Failed.

Selling my MM300, ordered the Green Machine.....having seen the new SBDX023, glad to be going green!

Have 3 incoming next week, should be fun explaining that to the wife!

Anyone got a spare bed/couch I can borrow?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again....I surrender


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Dbl


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

jmanlay said:


> Seiko Watches - Marine Master Professional 300M - Limited Ed. 1968pcs Ref. SBDX021


Really looking for the SBDX017; although, the green is stunning...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on a camo nato strap.









Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

SBDX003 on a Kaufman.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

E


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 ON ToxicNATO in Army Green


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Weekender


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Fantastic picture.


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

New strap.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on a military leather nato, in different lights.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Gone to the green side.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Isofrane....evergreen combination.


----------



## HmJ_FR (May 19, 2017)

My 2cts: I was extremely attracted by the MM, but in the end decided for the Tudor BBB. My wrist is thin, 6.5", but more importantly the case design makes it more easy on the Tudor to adjust my wrist shape vs. the MM.

Remarkable watches both, I just highly recommend to try them in person.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

HmJ_FR said:


> My 2cts: I was extremely attracted by the MM, but in the end decided for the Tudor BBB. My wrist is thin, 6.5", but more importantly the case design makes it more easy on the Tudor to adjust my wrist shape vs. the MM.
> 
> Remarkable watches both, I just highly recommend to try them in person.


Mine is 6.2" and it looks perfect on my eyes. Also the MM goes up in value and you will seldom see someone wearing it.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SBDX021 GR300 on my 7.5" ish wrist.....really loving the rubber strap on this!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

And the double posts keep coming!


----------



## kwcheah (Nov 12, 2015)

6.5" wrist


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Closing out the week with the Green Marine.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

A super typhoon is approach Hong Kong. The whole city is getting nervous!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 in the pool


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

MM300 in a typhoon day!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Two trees were broken by the wind outside my building! :-(
The strongest typhoon I've ever experienced in my life!!


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Good drive yesterday but bad picture









Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

bricem13 said:


> Good drive yesterday but bad picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oddly enough the watch being out of focus is ok in this pic. Old school Porsche gauge layout is just perfect.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green and brown....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

After 4 years of considering this watch, I finally picked one up. Originally it was the sbdx 001. Whenever I would consider it, I tended to go to a sinn instead. Then the sbdx017 replaced it, it was more expensive, and people with the 001 started wanting more money for their pre-owned because of little changes that were made that some people didn't like. I've seen it a few times at the Seiko Boutique in New York City and I liked it but I always thought it was very tall. Summer of 2017 I picked up the Zimbe Edition and really did not love the dial.

I've had a bit of an epiphany in the last 4 months that there's only so much that I'm willing to pay for a diver because I think divers at or under the $2,000 price point do almost as good a job as those in the 3000 to $8,000 range. I had placed an order and received one for a different walk in when it arrived I was very unenthusiastic about it so I returned it. I immediately started looking for the mm300 sbdx017 but they were all overpriced because of the discontinuing of the model. Came across one at the right price point, work something out with the Cellar, and it arrived today in what I really think is fantastic pre-owned condition. I would say the only thing that is a little disappointing about the watch is some of the inconsistencies in the placement of the lume.

I have a big wrist and even so the watch is definitely large. It is a little bit top-heavy so I'm going to need to figure out the right balance on the bracelet because the comfortable bracelet has it move around in such a way that the watch tends to move to the outside of my wrist. Removing one extra link makes it slightly tight even though I know I can extend the clasp but little bit.

Of course I can put it on the rubber strap as well.

Well, here are some photos on my wrist throughout the day today. I and very happy with my quartet of watches right now. My datejust 2 blue dial, my glashütte original Senator sixties green dial, my white G-Shock, and now this.


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

41Mets said:


> After 4 years of considering this watch, I finally picked one up. Originally it was the sbdx 001. Whenever I would consider it, I tended to go to a sinn instead. Then the sbdx017 replaced it, it was more expensive, and people with the 001 started wanting more money for their pre-owned because of little changes that were made that some people didn't like. I've seen it a few times at the Seiko Boutique in New York City and I liked it but I always thought it was very tall. Summer of 2017 I picked up the Zimbe Edition and really did not love the dial.
> 
> I've had a bit of an epiphany in the last 4 months that there's only so much that I'm willing to pay for a diver because I think divers at or under the $2,000 price point do almost as good a job as those in the 3000 to $8,000 range. I had placed an order and received one for a different walk in when it arrived I was very unenthusiastic about it so I returned it. I immediately started looking for the mm300 sbdx017 but they were all overpriced because of the discontinuing of the model. Came across one at the right price point, work something out with the Cellar, and it arrived today in what I really think is fantastic pre-owned condition. I would say the only thing that is a little disappointing about the watch is some of the inconsistencies in the placement of the lume.
> 
> ...


Looks just right on your wrist. Wear it in good health. Welcome to the MM300 SBDX017 family.

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

RedRonin27 said:


> Looks just right on your wrist. Wear it in good health. Welcome to the MM300 SBDX017 family.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


Thanks my friend. Just put it on the rubber. Maybe even looks better?!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On almond redrock strap


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

41Mets said:


> Thanks my friend. Just put it on the rubber. Maybe even looks better?!


Strap options abound. To each his own. I prefer the original SS, the CB03, and the original rubber. 

Sent from my SM-J710GN using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

welcome to the club. the uneven lume is part of the charm!



41Mets said:


> After 4 years of considering this watch, I finally picked one up. Originally it was the sbdx 001. Whenever I would consider it, I tended to go to a sinn instead. Then the sbdx017 replaced it, it was more expensive, and people with the 001 started wanting more money for their pre-owned because of little changes that were made that some people didn't like. I've seen it a few times at the Seiko Boutique in New York City and I liked it but I always thought it was very tall. Summer of 2017 I picked up the Zimbe Edition and really did not love the dial.
> 
> I've had a bit of an epiphany in the last 4 months that there's only so much that I'm willing to pay for a diver because I think divers at or under the $2,000 price point do almost as good a job as those in the 3000 to $8,000 range. I had placed an order and received one for a different walk in when it arrived I was very unenthusiastic about it so I returned it. I immediately started looking for the mm300 sbdx017 but they were all overpriced because of the discontinuing of the model. Came across one at the right price point, work something out with the Cellar, and it arrived today in what I really think is fantastic pre-owned condition. I would say the only thing that is a little disappointing about the watch is some of the inconsistencies in the placement of the lume.
> 
> ...


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

jlyc2 said:


> welcome to the club. the uneven lume is part of the charm!


I'm actually fine with it as long as I know it's not a problem!


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy the marinemaster

I picked up a Planet Ocean few weeks back. Its a great piece and wears really well so much so that I put the sbdx up for sale on Sunday. I read all the posts on this watch including the high number of owners that have sold and then brought again some even multiple times. WTF is that about...? Then I get an enquiry from just such a previous owner wanting to reacquaint with the MM. An epiphany so to speak.....it ain’t for sale anymore and will join the rotation. There is definitely something about the MM.....what was I thinking!!

Seriously check out the crafterblue rubber it is awesome. I have a black and orange for the summer months. Love the closed ends and Seiko deployment. I am a bracelet guy through and through but so prefer the MM on rubber. 

Enjoy your new watch in good health


----------



## Hilly64 (Feb 2, 2014)

Welcome and enjoy the marinemaster

I picked up a Planet Ocean few weeks back. Its a great piece and wears really well so much so that I put the sbdx up for sale on Sunday. I read all the posts on this watch including the high number of owners that have sold and then brought again some even multiple times. WTF is that about...? Then I get an enquiry from just such a previous owner wanting to reacquaint with the MM. An epiphany so to speak.....it ain’t for sale anymore and will join the rotation. There is definitely something about the MM.....what was I thinking!!

Seriously check out the crafterblue rubber it is awesome. I have a black and orange for the summer months. Love the closed ends and Seiko deployment. I am a bracelet guy through and through but so prefer the MM on rubber. 

Enjoy your new watch in good health


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Supposed to be hand applied that's why it's kind of bumpy...but maybe it's just an urban legend.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Picture taken in my "office"......


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

Love the looks when you see the shine of the indices


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

^ wow great photo


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My 017 on a Seiko BFK rubber strap - chunky combo. It's now living on a Toshi leather strap - I love this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

tantric said:


> My 017 on a Seiko BFK rubber strap - chunky combo. It's now living on a Toshi leather strap - I love this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is BFK? Any more pics of that rubber strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I am not one to sell watches, but since I picked up my SBDX017 the only other watches that have gotten wrist time are my Alpinist and my SBBN015, so one of my Turtles and my Sumo are going to my dad where they will probably get more wrist time than if I kept them.

I'll eventually get them back at some point so its not a big deal.

Also another vote for the Crafter Blue straps, have an orange one for the MM and will most likely grab a black one too now that the Sumo and its black Crafter Blue are going to another home.


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

thrty8street said:


> What is BFK? Any more pics of that rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


"big f'n kinetic"


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

K1M_I said:


>


Stunning watch! But that bicycle seat bag or tool roll...  Where is that from?!


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Stunning watch! But that bicycle seat bag or tool roll...  Where is that from?!


It's Tracko Ramblin'Roll from 4 or 5 years ago, they made small runs and they always sold out fast. Don't know if they still make these, but it's a really nice tool roll, good materials and attaches securely to the saddle rails.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

The Bruce Williams strap looks awesome...nice


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

K1M_I said:


> It's Tracko Ramblin'Roll from 4 or 5 years ago, they made small runs and they always sold out fast. Don't know if they still make these, but it's a really nice tool roll, good materials and attaches securely to the saddle rails.


No wonder I thought it looked familiar - I bought one of the tie dye Ramblin' Rolls a couple of years back when Yanco paired up with Team Dream and I love it. Well made, super secure, and no goofy velcro seatpost strap. You can still get them in a couple of colourways on the Team Dream Bicycling Team website. Beautiful pic and thanks for the reply!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on shark mesh...another evergreen combo...


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Sbdx012









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

On a Borealis Isofrane style, fantastic strap from a multiple Isofrane owner I like these better than the real thing fantastically soft and a tad thinner


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Been patiently waiting on some thin spring bars so I can try the Borealis strap on my MM as well. Looks good and comfortable.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Black borealis on my GR300


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2 again


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

My contribution thanks to wus member Bwool.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Tommyboy8585, that is a lot of watches in that box.


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Tommyboy8585, that is a lot of watches in that box.


It is lol. I wear them all 😊


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

I try to avoid this thread because of how beautiful the Marine Master is...makes me think about my catch and release of my mm300..


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Tommyboy8585, that is a lot of watches in that box.


Let's have a closer look 

that a Mcqueen GMT on the UR?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Its not my photo. I just want to know, where i can buy the band online. Its from sbeb017.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

017 on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee


----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

jlyc2 said:


> cg_wilson2003 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommyboy8585, that is a lot of watches in that box.
> ...


I wish. Unfortunately lol it a steinhart ocean vintage gmt. But nevertheless its an awesome watch.


----------



## fast08 (Sep 3, 2016)

joaquin1986 said:


> Its not my photo. I just want to know, where i can buy the band online. Its from sbeb017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have the part number ?


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

fast08 said:


> Do you have the part number ?


So with the 'upgraded' version out of the bag...given the same price would you choose the new version or the old version? I would personally still choose the old just because of the dial.


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

Not really my taste


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Nice pairing, I reckon.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13519531



Nice shot!


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

meiguoren said:


> View attachment 13508525
> 
> 
> Nice pairing, I reckon.


How's the ranger in comparison to the mm? I've been thinking of diving into Tudor for sometime.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cpt Canuck (May 27, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> The Bruce Williams strap looks awesome...nice


I wonder if he has sold enough to cover the tragic loss of 'his' air king

Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Cpt Canuck said:


> I wonder if he has sold enough to cover the tragic loss of 'his' air king
> 
> Grails: Speedy, DJ, Hulk, Rose gold root beer, MM300, Spring Drive GS


Which root beer watch are you referring to?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

thrty8street said:


> Which root beer watch are you referring to?


I would guess one of these beauties.









(pic from the web)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Those belong in an organ lounge selling 7&7 at 10:00 in the morning in a Miami hotel back in 1974.


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

New to the club.

This miserable day just got made a whole lot nicer


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Caliguli said:


> New to the club.
> 
> This miserable day just got made a whole lot nicer
> 
> View attachment 13535867


Absolutely! Enjoy it!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

davym2112 said:


> Sbdx012


Sweet! I'm not sure if the SLA025 qualifies for this thread :think: but I'll toss it in


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Travelller said:


> Sweet! I'm not sure if the SLA025 qualifies for this thread :think: but I'll toss it in


That looks gorgeous 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

thrty8street said:


> How's the ranger in comparison to the mm?


A bit apples and oranges, TBH. For starters, the Ranger is 41mm and much, much slimmer than the MM300. Although, visually, because the Ranger is all dial it probably has an exaggerated wrist-presence. The Tudor-tweaked ETA movement is, funnily enough, one of the most consistently accurate of all my mechanical watches (as is my ETA-powered Black Bay Black). It's not a diver, but it's pretty tough. I think it's a handsome, classic field watch and (probably) more flexible than the Marine Master as a daily wearer. The MM300, OTOH, is far more aggressive and tool-ish in appearance (which is part of its charm of course).

Of course, they cost broadly the same. I think, in the round, the MM300 is the better value proposition.


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Been out of the hobby for a bit...

Is there any plans for Seiko to revise and realize another MM300 model we know of? Or was the 0017 it?


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

Been out of the hobby for a bit...

Is there any plans for Seiko to revise and realize another MM300 model we know of? Or was the 0017 it?


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Been out of the hobby for a bit...
> Is there any plans for Seiko to revise and realize another MM300 model we know of? Or was the 0017 it?


Someone who knows more about these things than me will be along in a minute. 
Meanwhile here's a pic of mine...


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Been out of the hobby for a bit...
> 
> Is there any plans for Seiko to revise and realize another MM300 model we know of? Or was the 0017 it?


Check out this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-mm300-sbdx023-nov2018-4784195.html


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

LinuxJonCB said:


> Been out of the hobby for a bit...
> 
> Is there any plans for Seiko to revise and realize another MM300 model we know of? Or was the 0017 it?


Check out this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-mm300-sbdx023-nov2018-4784195.html


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

Tried out the old forming the rubber strap around the inside of a cup / mug and filling It with just boiled water. Strap went from 10mm / 1cm sitting off my wrist over the 50mm lug to lug length to sitting absolutely perfect, gone from most uncomfortable strap to one of the most comfortable.
















I am in love with this watch.


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

SBDX017

View attachment 13543835


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Nice collection. Which one is your favorite? how's the wearability of the proplof?



raggyboy said:


> Here is mine. Will add more pics later.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Caliguli said:


> New to the club.
> 
> This miserable day just got made a whole lot nicer
> 
> View attachment 13535867


Get it sized ASAP and repost a pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

a to the k said:


> SBDX017
> 
> View attachment 13543835


I am not able to see your pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

SLA019 by jppellet, on Flickr

Ceramic...finally. Sapphire Crystal...ditto!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


>


maybe one day i'll change my tune..but every time after looking at the new style and old side by side..the old wins despite lack of 'upgrades'.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

1


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Travelller said:


> TGIF :-!


u lucky dog congrats i was just checking it out at gnomon


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mkeric1 said:


> u lucky dog congrats i was just checking it out at gnomon


I think Seiya has one of the best deals going on it.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I think Seiya has one of the best deals going on it.


I saw that Ian at IbuyJP on ebay has a better price than Seiya.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Double Post. Grrrrr.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

I’m told these have had a price increase since wifey bought one for me...dare I ask what’s the going rate for a new MM300?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

q


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> I'm told these have had a price increase since wifey bought one for me...dare I ask what's the going rate for a new MM300?


Minty used MM300s are going for about £2000 UK, and the brand new replacement will hit the streets at nearly 3K.

I saw a two-year old model go for nearly £2600 UK on eBay the other week!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Minty used MM300s are going for about £2000 UK, and the brand new replacement will hit the streets at nearly 3K.
> 
> I saw a two-year old model go for nearly £2600 UK on eBay the other week!


yes sir prices have gone crazy massdrop had it for around 1500 american people want 2500 for a used one now


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13563941


Amazing!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

mkeric1 said:


> yes sir prices have gone crazy massdrop had it for around 1500 american people want 2500 for a used one now


Do you think prices will keep rising or is this just an outlier in future trends to come?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh man, I missed this forum!
The new MM300 bezel seems taller than the SBDX001/017?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Oh man, I missed this forum!
> The new MM300 bezel seems taller than the SBDX001/017?


And it has missed your photography.

Yes - I believe i read that its slightly taller,,,, and the seconds hand may be gold though that rumor doesn't make sense to me for the standard NON LE models.
the watch has evolved and I'm guessing it will hold up better to scratches / wabi - however I suspect I still prefer the original.


----------



## Friday (Sep 6, 2013)

Travelller said:


> TGIF :-!


Beauty!


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

matthew P said:


> And it has missed your photography.
> 
> Yes - I believe i read that its slightly taller,,,, and the seconds hand may be gold though that rumor doesn't make sense to me for the standard NON LE models.
> the watch has evolved and I'm guessing it will hold up better to scratches / wabi - however I suspect I still prefer the original.


What is the reason why the new models are taller? In other words, which changes made it increase in size?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Bezel is taller :









Left : classic
Right : new (Green Forest)

Source : forumamontres


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

butcherjp said:


> Bezel is taller :
> 
> View attachment 13565263
> 
> ...


so the watch is taller or the case is thinner so same size?


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Case is similar, bezel is taller, watch is consequently thicker.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I’m just guessing but looks like bezel is slightly taller to accommodate the new ceramic bezel insert 
...... if those are too thin they can crack🤯

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I’d say the one thing the mm300 didn’t need to be was taller


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

thrty8street said:


> Do you think prices will keep rising or is this just an outlier in future trends to come?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no i think sbdx001 and 017 are being discontinued and new models are coming out and when they are readily available prices will go down on both ot they might even go higher who the f... knows anymore


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mkeric1 said:


> no i think sbdx001 and 017 are being discontinued and new models are coming out and when they are readily available prices will go down on both ot they might even go higher who the f... knows anymore


I hope those asking for the moon and stars get what they want. There are a LOT of old MM300s out there. It will reach a point where people will pay $2500 for an old pre-owned MM300 and get less than half when they go to sell it because the new ones will be hitting the used market at about 75% of the new price. Those who bought the current used MM300s at the current high prices are not going to be happy campers.

I'm willing to play the waiting game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

LordBrettSinclair said:


> Minty used MM300s are going for about £2000 UK, and the brand new replacement will hit the streets at nearly 3K.
> 
> I saw a two-year old model go for nearly £2600 UK on eBay the other week!


~~~okay then, thank you!, there has been what looks to me like a significant price increase...I'm not looking at trying to cash in, selling my watch, to gain a profit. I rather enjoy wearing it, on occasion...admittedly, I'm typically wearing my SBDB009?-I believe that is the model #(it's the spring drive tuna)

Best,

Jake 
Reddick Fla.
A recent study has found that women who carry a little extra weight
live longer then men who mention it


----------



## LordBrettSinclair (Sep 22, 2015)

I too will play a waiting game. As well as being a Seiko fan, I'm also into Tudor and rather like the North Flag. A *very* minty one of those would be cheaper than a new MM300 right now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I guess all the people whining and complaining they would not own a MM300 because it didn't have sapphire or a ceramic bezel finally got their wish, along with a hefty increase for those "supposed" upgrades.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

Does anyone know if the new bexel will fit the SBDX017?
Mine already has a sapphire crystal.
If I could sling the ceramic bezel on too...


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the price rise goes deeper than just the MM300 replacement... I notice that Seiko is slowly shifting up to higher price points across the Prospex and Presage product lines, as well as Grand Seiko.

In that respect they seem to be following the example of Omega over the last 5-10 years, as well as various other Swiss brands. Funnily enough making something _more_ expensive often makes it more desirable, particularly to the mug punters out there who aren't watch obsessed like most of us are.


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

I think the price rise goes deeper than just the MM300 replacement... I notice that Seiko is slowly shifting up to higher price points across the Prospex and Presage product lines, particularly with the plethora of historical reissue limited editions that are all many times more expensive than your average non-Grand Seiko.

In that respect they seem to be following the example of Omega over the last 5-10 years, as well as various other Swiss brands. Funnily enough making something _more_ expensive often makes it more desirable, particularly to the mug punters out there who aren't watch obsessed like most of us here are.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Higs said:


> Does anyone know if the new bexel will fit the SBDX017?
> Mine already has a sapphire crystal.
> If I could sling the ceramic bezel on too...


I'm really interested in this as well... and if there's any way we can order a new mm300 bezel


----------



## haejuk (Dec 20, 2015)

If the new model's bezel is the same as the limited edition green MM300, then i doubt it will fit on an SBDX017. I seem to recall some side by side photos that showed the bezel itself is thicker on the new one than on the original. It may actually snap on (who knows), but you would be left with a sizeable gap between the bezel and crystal as well as an even thicker watch.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

khd said:


> I think the price rise goes deeper than just the MM300 replacement... I notice that Seiko is slowly shifting up to higher price points across the Prospex and Presage product lines, as well as Grand Seiko.
> 
> In that respect they seem to be following the example of Omega over the last 5-10 years, as well as various other Swiss brands. Funnily enough making something _more_ expensive often makes it more desirable, particularly to the mug punters out there who aren't watch obsessed like most of us are.


Does this mean that supply will also go down along with the price increase?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

001


----------



## khd (Jan 9, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> Does this mean that supply will also go down along with the price increase?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hasn't it already? :-d


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

017. Love this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

khd said:


> Hasn't it already? :-d


Touché

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incredible!


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Higs said:


> Does anyone know if the new bexel will fit the SBDX017?
> Mine already has a sapphire crystal.
> If I could sling the ceramic bezel on too...


If you don't mind me asking. What the sapphire set you back and who did the work?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green day for me


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Punk'ins


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Switching from green to this one today


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Green day for me
> View attachment 13575885
> View attachment 13575887


Can you post a few pics of that strap? Which strap is it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

You don't see these too often. So drool worthy!?



jsohal said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

green monday









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwimac99 (May 19, 2017)

Although I had no particular intention of buying one of these...I just did. A pre owned SBDX017 JDM model in excellent condition came up for sale here in NZ on our local version of Ebay and I gave in and bought it at the equivalent of USD1900. It's less than 18 months old. It's spotless apart from some desk dive marks on the clasp which could be polished out.

It's not cheap but pretty rare to see here and certainly cheaper than some I have found at at least twice that price on the internet.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

jsohal said:


> Can you post a few pics of that strap? Which strap is it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like a Eulit Perlon, can't make out the color though.


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

Does this pair of strap work?









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rippa (Mar 10, 2013)

Some Japanese gear (because it's the best .....) and beer


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Watchman64 said:


> Does this pair of strap work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man those colors are crazy!!! I'm not a fan of leather on dive watches but that combo is killer.


----------



## rrivera117 (Oct 20, 2017)

Watchman64 said:


> Does this pair of strap work?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, double post.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

It has arrived. The black updated sla021









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> It has arrived. The black updated sla021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats sir!

Send from my Turing machine


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

titusdelossantos said:


> Congrats sir!
> 
> Send from my Turing machine


I meant arrive at the market.  i have no plans in getting one as i already have the sla019









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I've tried to like the new version and don't get me wrong it's a damn fine looking watch, but the more I look at the sbdx017 the more I think that's it top of its game.. sometimes you can try and improve something but if it's as close to perfection you will just make things worse 
On paper the improvements like sapphire sound good but the hardex crystal to me does have more charm I like the lack of reflections it just looks to me more vintage in keeping with the watch , the bezel pip again looks more vintage on the sbdx017, and of course the marine master text , it is better isn't it?

The only thing I would do to improve is making it thinner but again the new version is taller


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Monkeynuts said:


> I've tried to like the new version and don't get me wrong it's a damn fine looking watch, but the more I look at the sbdx017 the more I think that's it top of its game.. sometimes you can try and improve something but if it's as close to perfection you will just make things worse
> On paper the improvements like sapphire sound good but the hardex crystal to me does have more charm I like the lack of reflections it just looks to me more vintage in keeping with the watch , the bezel pip again looks more vintage on the sbdx017, and of course the marine master text , it is better isn't it?
> 
> The only thing I would do to improve is making it thinner but again the new version is taller


100% AGREE the SBDX017 was the top version  The large part of the appeal for this watch was value for money vs Omega and Rolex. Its still cheaper than those too but getting into the territory where you expect more...like regulated movement from factory.

SBDX017 is on my wishlist


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

For the 25s shot. But the Green Marine got me staring at it and I lost count. Haha.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Oops...double post


----------



## therealfolkblues (Oct 26, 2018)

I passed on SBDX017 a few years ago due to the height and weight. Once Seiko announced that it was being discontinued, I felt quite regretful about letting it slip away. When they announced this emerald beauty, I knew I couldn't pass it up a second time.


----------



## T-Rekt (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm planning to get the blue one, but if prices get too crazy, i might as well go with a Blue Pelagos. Chronometer with 70hrs PR.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Switching it up today


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Switching it up today


Wrong thread


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wrong thread


Does this help


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Does this help


A little, just don't do it again we all own other watches


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> A little, just don't do it again we all own other watches


What the hell is that supposed to mean? 
You really need to get off your high horse. Remember watch forum /hobby / fun...sounds familiar


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wrong thread


How dare you question another WIS about their watch. HR just informed my that you need a little sensitive training tutorial:


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Another double post, seen this a lot with others. My apologies.


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> A little, just don't do it again we all own other watches


Seriously? You're no more the boss around here as I am and I say he can share pics of whatever the hell he wants regardless of what the thread is called.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Love a good handbag day on WUS.....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Monkeynuts said:


> Wrong thread


Hey Monkeynuts...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Wrong Thread Sir...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

anrex said:


> Wrong Thread Sir...


Hey Anrex who makes that olive green strap?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Hey Anrex who makes that olive green strap?


WatchGecko, here you go jmanlay...
https://www.watchgecko.com/cordura-diver-by-zuludiver.php


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

posted in WRUW thread today, but had to put it where it belongs. I have a few Seikos from SKX, Turtle to Samurai and Sumo... but man is the MM a different league!


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

jmanlay said:


>


I'm sorry, you're posting in the wrong thread. Go to the official Prospecs thread instead.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Tickstart said:


> I'm sorry, you're posting in the wrong thread. Go to the official Prospecs thread instead.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> I'm sorry, you're posting in the wrong thread. Go to the official Prospecs thread instead.


Well I didn't want to say anything but I totally agree
irony is hard on the web


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Tickstart said:


> I'm sorry, you're posting in the wrong thread. Go to the official Prospecs thread instead.


Tongue in cheek or anal-retentive?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


>


And Spuns comes through ....boom


----------



## electorn (Aug 17, 2015)

Tickstart said:


> I'm sorry, you're posting in the wrong thread. Go to the official Prospecs thread instead.


Joke reply I hope?! These bad boys (or girls) all belong in the same thread.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

electorn said:


> Joke reply I hope?! These bad boys (or girls) all belong in the same thread.


It's the internet. Ignore the haters and do you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe a new thread for prospecs? And a another thread called “what watch are you wearing when your not wearing your prospec”
Now behave yourselves unruly children


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Been wearing my MM300 on a CB black for two years and just received the brown version, I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

impalass said:


> Been wearing my MM300 on a CB black for two years and just received the brown version, I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 13611219


What's CB stand for?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

thrty8street said:


> What's CB stand for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crafter Blue(manufacturer/company)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with the MM on Erika's strap - super comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## CLMacPherson (Aug 10, 2018)

Gosh I need one of these...


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Is it just the angle, or is the seconds hand silver? It looked gilted (sp?) in other photos.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

CLMacPherson said:


> Gosh I need one of these...


I was always scared to pull the trigger one one before due to the size but now pretty sure I can manage the size. Main issue before was the bracelet fit but now there are after market solutions to that problem..
I'm on the lookout for an SBDX017 now..


----------



## LinuxJonCB (Jul 12, 2018)

What is the popular opinion on the price point of the SBDX023. Will it really stay at $3k? That's a stones throw from their 600m spring drive model...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

LinuxJonCB said:


> What is the popular opinion on the price point of the SBDX023. Will it really stay at $3k? That's a stones throw from their 600m spring drive model...


I prefer the MM300 over the spring drive as the latter is even bigger and those "special lugs" are not strap friendly.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Price may come down, but I think we'll get to a point where it'll behoove one to cozy up with their local AD and ask for a discount instead of buying through proxies. Since this is now a global model, we may settle around $2750 online in the long run, but if local AD's have any issues pushing SEIKO branded product, they may be more willing to budge depending on the relationship you have with them. $2500 seems a really good price if you're able to hardball/lowball


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

LinuxJonCB said:


> What is the popular opinion on the price point of the SBDX023. Will it really stay at $3k? That's a stones throw from their 600m spring drive model...


Yes it will stay at that price for all of time.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Sbdx017 was discreetly at a lower price due to its JDM model. But now that mm300 is upgraded and a model globally, the price skyrocketed to 3k. I dont think seiko will compromise to lower the price on this.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone know how to make these bracelets feel less crap? They’re really nice to look at but I want my watch to feel like what I paid for it. Oil/lube bath maybe?


----------



## JoeOBrien (Aug 2, 2013)

joaquin1986 said:


> Sbdx017 was discreetly at a lower price due to its JDM model. But now that mm300 is upgraded and a model globally, the price skyrocketed to 3k. I dont think seiko will compromise to lower the price on this.


Huh? Why would they lower the price? I hate to be the guy who keeps going on about how retail prices work, but is there really that much confusion about it? Seiko doesn't lower anything. They set the retail price (which stays constant), then after a while, online vendors start to lower their prices to suit the market. It has nothing to do with Seiko. You're probably right that the price increased _slightly_ because they're launching it globally (mostly because of the upgrades of course), but the Japanese retail price only increased about 18%.

If you want to blame someone for the price, I suggest you blame the people who bought the green SLA019. Seiko probably used that as a test to see what people would pay for an upgraded model. If nobody had bought that, the SLA021 would probably be $2700


----------



## Norrie (Sep 23, 2011)

Monkeynuts said:


> Maybe a new thread for prospecs? And a another thread called "what watch are you wearing when your not wearing your prospec"
> Now behave yourselves unruly children


Same monoblock case, same movement, same dial layout apart from the word marinemaster, same bracelet, same hands, same depth rating, same bezel insert layout and fonts and more importantly the same model code of SBDX. Do we really need a whole new thread?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

JoeOBrien said:


> Huh? Why would they lower the price? I hate to be the guy who keeps going on about how retail prices work, but is there really that much confusion about it? Seiko doesn't lower anything. They set the retail price (which stays constant), then after a while, online vendors start to lower their prices to suit the market. It has nothing to do with Seiko. You're probably right that the price increased _slightly_ because they're launching it globally (mostly because of the upgrades of course), but the Japanese retail price only increased about 18%.
> 
> If you want to blame someone for the price, I suggest you blame the people who bought the green SLA019. Seiko probably used that as a test to see what people would pay for an upgraded model. If nobody had bought that, the SLA021 would probably be $2700


The green mm300 is really an exception, it is damn beautiful in my opinion. I really love how it plays with light that makes it black in some angles.

Its crazy to spend much for a seiko. But damn the quality is really superb.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

joaquin1986 said:


> The green mm300 is really an exception, it is damn beautiful in my opinion. I really love how it plays with light that makes it black in some angles.
> 
> Its crazy to spend much for a seiko. But damn the quality is really superb.
> 
> ...


I liked the MM300 when I had it and while I wasn't 100% happy with the bracelet, I did enjoy using it. That said the watch on the right has one of the best bracelets Seiko has ever made. When I first had the SARX033 when it first came out I saw so much of a gap in bracelet finish for much less money than the MM300, albeit with a much different purpose. If they would bring that level of fit and finish to the MM300 bracelet, now with the sapphire crystal it would probably be the perfect watch and I'd part with the ridiculous asking price that would likely command and the MM300 would once again become my one and only watch.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Premise said:


> I liked the MM300 when I had it and while I wasn't 100% happy with the bracelet, I did enjoy using it. That said the watch on the right has one of the best bracelets Seiko has ever made. When I first had the SARX033 when it first came out I saw so much of a gap in bracelet finish for much less money than the MM300, albeit with a much different purpose. If they would bring that level of fit and finish to the MM300 bracelet, now with the sapphire crystal it would probably be the perfect watch and I'd part with the ridiculous asking price that would likely command and the MM300 would once again become my one and only watch.


Anyways, the sje073 is an exception to sarx models. The sje073 has a zaratsu polish that is in parallel with the mm300. TBH, it is much more refine than the mm300, especially the bracelet that is almost GS finish.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The only way I’ll spend the money to buy the new MM will be if it comes down around $2200. $2800 is just too much for that watch. If they regulated them to +2, maybe.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Still very pleased with my 2009 sbdx001


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Don't think I'll ever sell on my SBDX017 
View attachment 13619737


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Double post


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Wonderful 2 watch combo you have there!


Walshy said:


> Don't think I'll ever sell on my SBDX017
> View attachment 13619737
> 
> View attachment 13619739


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Walshy said:


> Don't think I'll ever sell on my SBDX017
> View attachment 13619737
> 
> View attachment 13619739


It never occurred to me to use a Pelican case to store watches...very cool setup!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Diver's ;-)


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Diver's ;-)

View attachment 13635001


----------



## Virgul3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Walshy said:


> Don't think I'll ever sell on my SBDX017


Well, you would make heck of a profit!


----------



## Virgul3 (Aug 3, 2016)

Walshy said:


> Don't think I'll ever sell on my SBDX017


Well, you would make heck of a profit!


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

SBDX017


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

SBDX017


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Any divers here, who dive with the Marinemaster 300 ?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

For the day


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm going to regret this, but I'm considering selling my MM300...Plenty of you may have walked down this path and regretted it, maybe even re-purchased? As one of the last production SBDX017's, it's even higher a chance that I'll regret letting go of the PROFESSIONAL dial. Am I crazy? I'm on record for saying the MM300 is a perfectly imperfect watch. There are things I love (6159 inspired design and heritage, ratcheting clasp, finishing), and things that could be better (bracelet, accuracy, size on my 6" wrist). I'm getting to the point where the "could be better"s are outweighing the "love"s, and with life catching up and me realizing an SKX on Z199 is all I really need and am looking for, is it best for me to pass on the MM300 to someone else who'd enjoy it more?

The only consoling factor for me is that I've been waiting for a new GS diver. With one on the horizon soon, perhaps I _should_ let this one go, and rip the bandaid off while I can still bear the pain lol


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

While waiting for the incoming NATO strap.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

One day I’ll afford one!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I like Nato´s , but on the MM 300 it´s too thick for me.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

It´s more comfortable on a Borealis or on the bracelet.


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

ahonobaka said:


> I'm going to regret this, but I'm considering selling my MM300...Plenty of you may have walked down this path and regretted it, maybe even re-purchased? As one of the last production SBDX017's, it's even higher a chance that I'll regret letting go of the PROFESSIONAL dial. Am I crazy? I'm on record for saying the MM300 is a perfectly imperfect watch. There are things I love (6159 inspired design and heritage, ratcheting clasp, finishing), and things that could be better (bracelet, accuracy, size on my 6" wrist). I'm getting to the point where the "could be better"s are outweighing the "love"s, and with life catching up and me realizing an SKX on Z199 is all I really need and am looking for, is it best for me to pass on the MM300 to someone else who'd enjoy it more?
> 
> The only consoling factor for me is that I've been waiting for a new GS diver. With one on the horizon soon, perhaps I _should_ let this one go, and rip the bandaid off while I can still bear the pain lol


I feel the same way. On my wrist (6.5 inches) it feels tall, clunky and cumbersome. In most times, it rarely fits under my shirtsleeves which makes me put on my other watch during weekdays.

But this watch it's just too gorgeous to let go. Which is why I'll just keep and pass it on to my son in years to come. Hopefully he'll find it a better fit (& maybe hold more emotional value since it belongs to his old man). In the mean time, I'm content to wearing it occasionally during weekends and just staring at it as and when.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

subdiver said:


> I like Nato´s , but on the MM 300 it´s too thick for me.
> 
> View attachment 13639379


Agreed


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

subdiver said:


> I like Nato´s , but on the MM 300 it´s too thick for me.
> 
> View attachment 13639379


I ordered the single pass strap. I think it work, for sure the watch will wear lighter.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

In the Office


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Here goes that X again


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Front and (not seen often enough) back...


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

x2


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

paulyosh said:


> x2


Sorry man, but thank god it's not just me double posting!

I had begun to think I was losing my mind, and maybe hitting the wrong darn button!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

paulyosh said:


> x2


And of course, a double post!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I like the bracelet more


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Sorry man, but thank god it's not just me double posting!
> 
> I had begun to think I was losing my mind, and maybe hitting the wrong darn button!


Yeah, no idea what the deal is - only happens some of the time, and only on this forum (for me). <shrug>


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Only wore mine 2/3 times so far, love wearing it outside of work due to the heft of the watch. I’m on the phones a lot so afraid of desk diving. That’s why I like wearing slimmer lighter watches while at work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Looks like the new version is officially here.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...ter-professional-300m-diver-automatic-sbdx023


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Premise said:


> Looks like the new version is officially here.
> 
> https://www.seiyajapan.com/collecti...ter-professional-300m-diver-automatic-sbdx023


I really like the green version, but something about the sbdx023 just looks cheap/toyish to me. Can't put a finger on it now.
Could just be that I'm so used to my 017 that a black-but-different version just catches my eye wrong.
I'll admit to lamenting the demise of the "MARINE MASTER" text.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Where are you guys getting your MM’s regulated? I keep seeing posts on SBDX017 owners advertising theirs for sale & mentioning upgrading to Sapphire Crystal along with regulation. I timed mine by eye and I’m running +13. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

RMA said:


> Where are you guys getting your MM's regulated? I keep seeing posts on SBDX017 owners advertising theirs for sale & mentioning upgrading to Sapphire Crystal along with regulation. I timed mine by eye and I'm running +13.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be interested in knowing this as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Anyone pick up the new black dial yet? I can’t believe I’m saying this but I prefer it to the old one. It’s literally the only watch that has my attention now. Reservations aside on losing the Marinemaster script, I think it’s perfect.


----------



## krpdm (Oct 28, 2014)

vUntitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Not easy being GREEN!


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Premise said:


> Anyone pick up the new black dial yet? I can't believe I'm saying this but I prefer it to the old one. It's literally the only watch that has my attention now. Reservations aside on losing the Marinemaster script, I think it's perfect.


10% off at Gnomon right now...


----------



## paulyosh (Oct 26, 2015)

Premise said:


> Anyone pick up the new black dial yet? I can't believe I'm saying this but I prefer it to the old one. It's literally the only watch that has my attention now. Reservations aside on losing the Marinemaster script, I think it's perfect.


10% off at Gnomon right now...


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Premise said:


> Anyone pick up the new black dial yet? I can't believe I'm saying this but I prefer it to the old one. It's literally the only watch that has my attention now. Reservations aside on losing the Marinemaster script, I think it's perfect.


Can't wait to start seeing some owner pics of that watch. Looks terrific. If I could remotely justify owning both green and black I sure would.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Black Friday sale -25% had to get one...


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> Black Friday sale -25% had to get one...
> 
> View attachment 13659537


Stunning,

Picked up on line or AD?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

K1M_I said:


> Black Friday sale -25% had to get one...
> 
> View attachment 13659537


Stunning,

Picked up on line or AD?


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

I bought it online from Finland https://www.keskisenkello.fi/tuotteet/seiko-prospex-marine-master-sla021j1

It's a great piece, still miss the text on the dial, but the upgrades are impressive!


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Great price, 25% on a newly released watch is definitely hard to resist. Congrats!


K1M_I said:


> I bought it online from Finland https://www.keskisenkello.fi/tuotteet/seiko-prospex-marine-master-sla021j1
> 
> It's a great piece, still miss the text on the dial, but the upgrades are impressive!


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Rose goldish sometimes (gotta have that bezel pip!)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey y'all - I haven't posted here in a while, since I've been saving for house/honeymoon things and not trying to lust after watches. I just saw that they released a "baby" MM (sbdc061), and am curious if anyone has tried putting the bracelet from that watch on the MM300? (and if so, what were the results). The MM300 is such a pretty watch, but I dislike the bracelet - I have flat but thin wrists that make the long links and thick clasp decrease the time that watch spends on the wrist.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I just found an SLA021 for 2058€. Im posting for the sake of reference. Prices are already coming down.

I’m not telling trollers who look to profit from our hobby where I bought it. If you’re an established member and Seiko subforum poster, PM me. It’s a great deal for Europeans, for a change. 

Edit - my price includes PayPal’s absurd profit on international transactions. I really paid 1980€ before fees. If you pay by credit card and have good fees it will be closer to 1980€.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

I'm visiting Singapore at the moment so dropped in to Gnomonwatches store next to Suntec, 10% Black Friday sale plus tax back when I leave the country. Total price $2700 USD.

I recently purchased an Omega SMPc, but this new model Mm300 has been weighing on my mind, the sbdx017 was the one watch I really regretted selling last year, so glad to have it back.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

And because I know people want more pics. These one's came out beautifully with the sun.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

riceknight said:


> I'm visiting Singapore at the moment so dropped in to Gnomonwatches store next to Suntec, 10% Black Friday sale plus tax back when I leave the country. Total price $2700 USD.
> 
> I recently purchased an Omega SMPc, but this new model Mm300 has been weighing on my mind, the sbdx017 was the one watch I really regretted selling last year, so glad to have it back.


what is there reference of this watch?
it does not seems the sbdx017


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

I LOVE the MM300. I think it's completely underrated. Every time I'm about to put it on I worry that it'll be too tall. And as I click that clasp into place I remember it wears big but BEAUTIFULLY. 

Have any of you had compliments from friends or strangers when wearing your MM300 out in the wild?


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm visiting Singapore at the moment so dropped in to Gnomonwatches store next to Suntec, 10% Black Friday sale plus tax back when I leave the country. Total price $2700 USD.
> ...


It's the new black model, sbdx023 /sla021


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Just to summerize the changes on the new model sbdx023 / sla021 for those who haven't heard.

- Slightly thicker bezel

- Ceramic inlay sits slightly below the metal of the bezel

- Crystal is now flat rather than domed (but looks to have a second domed crystal under the flat one)?

- AR coating on the inside as well as outside of the crystal (seiko's official press release mentioned this, but other publications have only mentioned AR on the underside?)

- Gold seconds hand and 300 text

- Lume on the first 20 minutes of bezel insert

- Bezel 12 o clock lume marker is now painted on with no glass covering it (the surface of mine appears slightly unheaven, the other bezel Lumed markers are all below the sapphire surface

- The dial lume marker application is now more even

- Dial color is now a deeper black to match the new darker sapphire bezel, gives the watch a slightly different look.

Some other points of mention
- The chapter ring alignment is not perfect, but much closer than other cheaper models. I've looked at several old and new mm300s, 90% of the time I'm able to see very minor misalignment, but you have to look really carefully, nothing major.

- I noticed when choosing out of several pieces shown to me that, the chapter ring painted white markers appeared to be more thinly printed on some, giving them a more grey look, I picked the one that had a less see through thicker application which appeared more solid white.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

riceknight said:


> Just to summerize the changes on the new model for those who haven't heard.
> 
> - Slightly thicker bezel to accommodate the new sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Excellent pictures.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Before getting wet


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Evening switch


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Happy to report that my sla021 has been performing at a consistent +1.5 seconds per day. I got lucky with this one.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## joins (Feb 3, 2012)

Mm300 morning glow.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Mike Ibz said:


> Have any of you had compliments from friends or strangers when wearing your MM300 out in the wild?


There are a handful of watch geeks at my office - mostly dive watch fans, and Rolex / Omega owners or intenders. Without exception, every one of them noticed the Green Marine, and were very impressed by it. One Sub owner asked to wear it for the day, to see if he could pull off a watch "that big". He came back shaking his head at the comparative value between this and the Hulk, and said he much preferred this green. Extremely happy with this watch.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

The brown NATO looks great on the MM. Where did you get it? I have a brown nato but yours looks like a better weave.

Thanks!



riceknight said:


> View attachment 13673245


IG: th3measure


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> The brown NATO looks great on the MM. Where did you get it? I have a brown nato but yours looks like a better weave.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


From Gnomonwatches, they have their own natos custom made and I have to say the quality is really good. Super comfortable, not to thick but also not to thin, perfect length.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Much appreciated!



riceknight said:


> From Gnomonwatches, they have their own natos custom made and I have to say the quality is really good. Super comfortable, not to thick but also not to thin, perfect length.


IG: th3measure


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)

My MM300 in the snow


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Zerosugar said:


> My MM300 in the snow


Stunning photo


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)

riceknight said:


> Stunning photo


Thanks! It's easy when the watch is stunning 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Webcalm.ie (Sep 18, 2016)

DUPLICATE DELETED


----------



## Webcalm.ie (Sep 18, 2016)

Just rounded off my MM300 LE collection with the SLA027 "blue"! (to go with my sublime SBDX012 [w/001 bezel] & tasty SLA019)

so, so happy with each and every one!!

I HIGHLY recommend nato/zulu on the MM300!

View attachment 13676935


View attachment 13676937


View attachment 13676939


View attachment 13676943


View attachment 13676945


View attachment 13676947


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice trio you have there indeed ! I had my 019 Time graphed yesterday in all positions and it read +7 if I heard my watch maker correctly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

My SLA021 came in today and I can honestly say that the MM300 has gone from an honorable mention, discount alternative to a Planet Ocean/Pelagos/etc, to a legitimate alternative.

It’s a contemporary mid-range diver now. Has the heritage, but sporting all of the appropriate tech for the era.

I may actually keep this one. It’s very impressive.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Re-edited an old shot of the 001. Have been thinking whether to buy one back.


----------



## speedyam (Jun 9, 2016)

I've struggled a bit with my MM300 (as I alluded to in an earlier post) in that I don't love the bracelet (the thickness of the clasp and the length of the links, specifically) and I've had a hard time finding the right strap. I don't really like rubber straps, don't want to put leather on a diver. With thin natos the watch either dangles or strangles, or with thicker ones or zulu straps it begins to add to the height which is already at my limit. I bought a few perlon straps for my Turtle, and being impressed with comfortable rigidity of the Eulit Palma (and the ability to thread the clasp at the exact right spot), I bought a two piece to try on the MM300. I've been wearing it for several days, and I think this is my favorite so far. At some point I may find a replacement bracelet, but this is pretty good.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> My SLA021 came in today and I can honestly say that the MM300 has gone from an honorable mention, discount alternative to a Planet Ocean/Pelagos/etc, to a legitimate alternative.
> 
> It's a contemporary mid-range diver now. Has the heritage, but sporting all of the appropriate tech for the era.
> 
> I may actually keep this one. It's very impressive.


I completely agree, my SMPc has worse bezel action, but does come with cosc and Rhodium plating on the indices and hands. But apart from those differences its a pretty much a wash.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

riceknight said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > My SLA021 came in today and I can honestly say that the MM300 has gone from an honorable mention, discount alternative to a Planet Ocean/Pelagos/etc, to a legitimate alternative.
> ...


----------



## jr81 (Sep 12, 2013)

I had the 019 for a bit. Honestly wish they would stop with the prospex branding. The logo irks me because while it’s clever, it just always looks so out of place on any dial. That said, not a deal breaker and I could live with it and I actually really don’t mind it on the crown at all. What really lets down the new series is the bezel, imho. Sure, ceramic is great, but leaving the pip completely uncoated, that’s a major fail for me. Every example I’ve seen, you can actually see unevenness in the application and the lume is literally exposed. I don’t know what they were thinking here. The bezel also extends past the insert. I get why they did it (to protect the insert) but it feels very unfinished.

Don’t get me wrong, the new series looks nice. The deeper colored dials, better lume application and sapphire all work together for a more refined look. It’s very noticeable when compared to the 001 and 017. Had they kept the original bezel style and made it in ceramic, I think the sla 300’s would have been a home run.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes, the watch is noticeably taller. I would like to have seen that not happen, but I’ll take it to have the changes they made.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

speedyam said:


> I've struggled a bit with my MM300 (as I alluded to in an earlier post) in that I don't love the bracelet (the thickness of the clasp and the length of the links, specifically) and I've had a hard time finding the right strap. I don't really like rubber straps, don't want to put leather on a diver. With thin natos the watch either dangles or strangles, or with thicker ones or zulu straps it begins to add to the height which is already at my limit. I bought a few perlon straps for my Turtle, and being impressed with comfortable rigidity of the Eulit Palma (and the ability to thread the clasp at the exact right spot), I bought a two piece to try on the MM300. I've been wearing it for several days, and I think this is my favorite so far. At some point I may find a replacement bracelet, but this is pretty good.
> View attachment 13678199


Try canvas


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

speedyam said:


> I've struggled a bit with my MM300 (as I alluded to in an earlier post) in that I don't love the bracelet (the thickness of the clasp and the length of the links, specifically) and I've had a hard time finding the right strap. I don't really like rubber straps, don't want to put leather on a diver. With thin natos the watch either dangles or strangles, or with thicker ones or zulu straps it begins to add to the height which is already at my limit. I bought a few perlon straps for my Turtle, and being impressed with comfortable rigidity of the Eulit Palma (and the ability to thread the clasp at the exact right spot), I bought a two piece to try on the MM300. I've been wearing it for several days, and I think this is my favorite so far. At some point I may find a replacement bracelet, but this is pretty good.
> View attachment 13678199


I have the red one they are excellent straps


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

riceknight said:


> I completely agree, my SMPc has worse bezel action, but does come with cosc and Rhodium plating on the indices and hands. But apart from those differences its a pretty much a wash.





riceknight said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > I completely agree
> ...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I'm noticing today is just how profound the black is. The bezel and dial are black. They make earlier models look like gray.
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheJubs said:


> Robotaz said:
> 
> 
> > Black and yellow (or gold-colored in this case) was always a good color combination, so I had no doubt the gold seconds hand was going to look good on the newest mm300.
> ...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Edit - I can't speak highly enough for this watch. Even at $3,000 it's going to leave an impression. I've had at least two, maybe three (duh), of the SBDX001 and SBDX017. This watch is on another level. It deserves to be noted with the spring drive tuna now. The SD tuna is the finest fit and finish of a dive watch I've ever seen. Smokes a $10K Rolex, easily.

This MM is damn impressive. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

jr81 said:


> I had the 019 for a bit. Honestly wish they would stop with the prospex branding. The logo irks me because while it's clever, it just always looks so out of place on any dial. That said, not a deal breaker and I could live with it and I actually really don't mind it on the crown at all. What really lets down the new series is the bezel, imho. Sure, ceramic is great, but leaving the pip completely uncoated, that's a major fail for me. Every example I've seen, you can actually see unevenness in the application and the lume is literally exposed. I don't know what they were thinking here. The bezel also extends past the insert. I get why they did it (to protect the insert) but it feels very unfinished.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, the new series looks nice. The deeper colored dials, better lume application and sapphire all work together for a more refined look. It's very noticeable when compared to the 001 and 017. Had they kept the original bezel style and made it in ceramic, I think the sla 300's would have been a home run.


Yeah I really am all about this watch, especially this new model. Ceramic sitting below the bezel doesn't look as good as if it was flush, also don't like the flat crystal.

I'm willing to live with these short comings if it means I have sapphire and ceramic on my watch.

And yes that triangle lume, what were they thinking, is there a good reason for it not being covered, and the uneven application which I've also noted. It looked better with a circular lume pip.

Overall I still much prefer it over the older models, the dial and chapter ring grain and colours look much deeper.

I thought the chapter ring and dial looked great on the sbdx017, but then other times in the right light it would actually look a little cheap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New is nice, but for me personally ceramic and sapphire is a personal preference as to if it's an improvement. For me it's not. Happy with my 10 year old 001.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

riceknight said:


> Yeah I really am all about this watch, especially this new model. Ceramic sitting below the bezel doesn't look as good as if it was flush, also don't like the flat crystal.
> 
> I'm willing to live with these short comings if it means I have sapphire and ceramic on my watch.
> 
> ...


Well then go make out with an older model. Nobody is forcing you to accept a revision. Good grief. You want to adopt the new, but begrudgingly part ways with the old. That's your choice.


----------



## Zerosugar (Apr 29, 2017)

They nailed the green on the SLA019










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> So you've seen the black in person that doesn't show up in photos. Yep. I agree.


I actually haven't seen one in real life, only in photos. But even in photos I could tell the newer mm300 had a darker, inkier black dial than then my sbdx017.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I really am all about this watch, especially this new model. Ceramic sitting below the bezel doesn't look as good as if it was flush, also don't like the flat crystal.
> ...


That's a little aggressive and defensive lol.

Just stating some of the facts as well as my opinion, overall I'm really happy with this watch.

It's useful for others considering the purchase to hear these opinions and hear about the differences.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

riceknight said:


> That's a little aggressive and defensive lol.
> 
> Just stating some of the facts as well as my opinion, overall I'm really happy with this watch.
> 
> It's useful for others considering the purchase to hear these opinions and hear about the differences.


Completely fair to post an opinion now onto the non protected lume it is slightly recessed on the new watch and as far as I can zoom in on mine it has no imperfection . To be honest the old bezel was beautiful BUT will scratch fairly easily so you are swapping from a bezel as a whole that was much more of a scratch magnet to an entire bezel that is much more scratch resistant with the slim possibility to scratch the bezel triangle so to me that is a good trade off .


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Re-edited an old shot of the 001. Have been thinking whether to buy one back.


you should,,, it was always your best muse.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Here is the new MM300 with my 3.5yrs old SBDX001......checked it out very briefly at Wako Boutique in Ginza yesterday.....the dial is much darker and the sbdx001 looked grey compared to the new version. The photos are crappy though and the strong store lights did not help at all....

The price difference is too high for me so not going for the new version and the 001 is giving me great joy to wear.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Here is the new MM300 with my 3.5yrs old SBDX001......checked it out very briefly at Wako Boutique in Ginza yesterday.....the dial is much darker and the sbdx001 looked grey compared to the new version. The photos are crappy though and the strong store lights did not help at all....
> 
> The price difference is too high for me so not going for the new version and the 001 is giving me great joy to wear.


Hi, were you at Gnomon? I havent compared them sbs but I think the 001 is better haha


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Are the plots smaller on the 001 and 017 ? In that pic on the newer C model vs the 001 the plots are larger than the 001. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, were you at Gnomon? I havent compared them sbs but I think the 001 is better haha


Hi Chris,

Wasn't at Gnomon, the sbs picture was taken at Wako Boutique, Ginza, Tokyo yesterday. Back in Singapore now though. I like both versions but cannot justify the price difference for the new one. Bought a new SBBN025 darth tuna from Yodobashi Akiba though which I wanted to have for a long time.

Cheers,
Tirthak


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

RMA said:


> Are the plots smaller on the 001 and 017 ? In that pic on the newer C model vs the 001 the plots are larger than the 001.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, they appeared to be a wee bit larger on the new model.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Yes, they appeared to be a wee bit larger on the new model.


I stared at the pic for five minutes. I give up. What are watch plots?


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Plots are referenced to the Lume markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RMA said:


> Plots are referenced to the Lume markers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dial markers or bezel markers?


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Dial markers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike Ibz (Oct 3, 2018)

I'm getting +2 seconds a day on my SLA019. I LOVE THAT FREAKIN' WATCH!


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The one and only ;-)


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

On a rainy day. Crazy how the green can look under different lighting circumstances.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Does anyone else who’s handled the new MMs think the dial looks larger? I just noticed that the tiny dial that I didn’t like about the older MMs seems resolved.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

The newer Ceramic MM dials seem to be identical to the green 019 but obviously in black. The Lume plots appear larger which is more attractive than the smaller plots found on the pre ceramic MM’s. Just as observation based on the recent pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Red Sea with SBDX017


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

My crown moldings installation companion for the day ....


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

RMA said:


> The newer Ceramic MM dials seem to be identical to the green 019 but obviously in black. The Lume plots appear larger which is more attractive than the smaller plots found on the pre ceramic MM's. Just as observation based on the recent pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm you may be right, I hadn't noticed that. We need more close up comparison shots to confirm!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Is it possible that the sapphire is creating an illusion of bigger indices and possibly a larger dial?


IG: th3measure


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Is it possible that the sapphire is creating an illusion of bigger indices and possibly a larger dial?
> 
> IG: th3measure


Not sure, but I think the dramatic double dome on the old Hardlex may make the dial look smaller.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> TheMeasure said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible that the sapphire is creating an illusion of bigger indices and possibly a larger dial?
> ...


Although new model has a flat crystal, doesn't it have some unusual very cool looking distortion at an angle? I wondered if they still kept the second dome from the old model, as I presume it used to have a double dome.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm making my way back to you babe......
Sold my MM300 a few years back to have a fling with the Omega Planet Ocean. It's over. I'm crawling back to the newest MM300, she'll be here Friday! Can't wait.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

riceknight said:


> Although new model has a flat crystal, doesn't it have some unusual very cool looking distortion at an angle? I wondered if they still kept the second dome from the old model, as I presume it used to have a double dome.


I have no idea. It will be until someone is heavily modding or repairing before we know. I wouldn't trust Seiko CS to know the truth. They'll say something, but who knows where the info was pulled from.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Howa said:


> I'm making my way back to you babe......
> Sold my MM300 a few years back to have a fling with the Omega Planet Ocean. It's over. I'm crawling back to the newest MM300, she'll be here Friday! Can't wait.


I had two and just didn't bond with them. 001 and 017.

This one I bonded with as soon as I picked it up. It will probably be the last watch I sell if forced to liquidate.

The deep black with gold hints is immediately grabbing. The dial looks bigger and the bezel matches perfectly.

I was very pleasantly surprised and have been wearing it since I got it. A new Citizen BN7020 came in, I set the time, and it has sat neglected and not even worn yet. And I love that watch. Another I stupidly sold and wanted back.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

Dark and rainy morning, MM300 is a perfect choice!


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

K1M_I said:


> Dark and rainy morning, MM300 is a perfect choice!


Freaking terrific shot and gorgeous watch.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Agreed. I want to like this photo so many times over.


RogerP said:


> Freaking terrific shot and gorgeous watch.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dramanet (Jul 7, 2017)

Love the power reserve, among other things









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Howa said:


> I'm making my way back to you babe......
> Sold my MM300 a few years back to have a fling with the Omega Planet Ocean. It's over. I'm crawling back to the newest MM300, she'll be here Friday! Can't wait.


It has only been 62 hours since I ordered this watch from Gnomon and it has already been delivered to my house in Tennessee! Wish I could leave work early.


----------



## toutatis00 (May 4, 2012)

Howa said:


> Howa said:
> 
> 
> > I'm making my way back to you babe......
> ...


Did you have to pay any import duty on your new mm300 from gnomon??


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

All these really excellent pics of the new MM300. I have an SBDX017 that I have had for a couple years but am recently thinking of letting it go to fund some of life's obligations. But after this thread, I am having doubts...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RogerP said:


> Freaking terrific shot and gorgeous watch.


Am I the only one cringing at that case sitting on blacktop?!? Yikes!


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

What do you think of the nato?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

For me, the watch is too heavy and thick for a nato


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

subdiver said:


> For me, the watch is too heavy and thick for a nato


I can relate to that. It feels better on the bracelet, but those lugs look so sharp when fitted on a nato.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

SBDX017 on Borealis Dive-Strap


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Double


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

She's here.......oh my!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I still don't get the too thick comments. Guess it all depends on your wrist shape.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I still don't get the too thick comments. Guess it all depends on your wrist shape.


They're pretty thick. You can't fit one under a fitted cuff. Not even close.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> They're pretty thick. You can't fit one under a fitted cuff. Not even close.


This is a tailored fit shirt dress shirt, so maybe I'm confused what you mean. Are you referring to a shirt that uses cuff links? I've never bothered with those in all the years I wore suits daily.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> This is a tailored fit shirt dress shirt, so maybe I'm confused what you mean. Are you referring to a shirt that uses cuff links? I've never bothered with those in all the years I wore suits daily.


Fitted is a lot tighter than what you've got if it's fitted right. A tailor who's any good will ask you to try to put your index finger in on the bottom side of your wrist. If it easily slides under it's too loose.

That's why a real dress watch is under 10mm.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I still don't get the too thick comments. Guess it all depends on your wrist shape.


I do think the watch comes across thicker than it actually is due to the slab sided feel of the case since the whole caseback is flat. It's a hint thicker than I like for a watch and I found it to be most noticeable on a bracelet since I do not wear bracelets very tight. On the right strap I loved this watch and I've been thinking about another one since the new version came out. I haven't been much of a fan of its bracelet. It's not a bad bracelet, but the MM300 works so well on a variety of straps that having a watch that I barely use the bracelet for is not a negative at all.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Sickkkkkk Shot


MDT IT said:


>


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

That strap !


anrex said:


> View attachment 13684453
> View attachment 13684455
> View attachment 13684457


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Robotaz said:


> 59yukon01 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a tailored fit shirt dress shirt, so maybe I'm confused what you mean. Are you referring to a shirt that uses cuff links? I've never bothered with those in all the years I wore suits daily.
> ...


Well that does sound unpleasantly tight lol


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

belstaff leather panther jacket


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SLA021









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Howa said:


> SLA021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are your thoughts in comparison to the older models? I was really impressed with the deep, matching blacks with the gold accents.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks at home on the old style MM300 rubber.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Howa said:


> Looks at home on the old style MM300 rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It comes with the Turtle/Tuna-eske style, correct? I always loved the classic SBDX001 strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> That strap !
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Here is the link:

https://natostrapco.com/collections...h-brushed-pre-v-buckle-hardware-stitched-20mm


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thanks


anrex said:


> Here is the link:
> 
> https://natostrapco.com/collections...h-brushed-pre-v-buckle-hardware-stitched-20mm


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Guys finally what you say?

SBDX017 vs SLA021 ????

I prefer sbdx017... you??


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

batman1345 said:


> Guys finally what you say?
> 
> SBDX017 vs SLA021 ????
> 
> I prefer sbdx017... you??


It's debatable, but in the end I feel more comfortable with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

What the... :-s


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Travelller said:


> What the... :-s


The bent marker?


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The bent marker?


I would say the _corroded?_ seconds hand has my attention a little more than the bent marker surround... :-(


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

batman1345 said:


> Guys finally what you say?
> 
> SBDX017 vs SLA021 ????
> 
> I prefer sbdx017... you??


I prefer also the SBDX017


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

batman1345 said:


> Guys finally what you say?
> 
> SBDX017 vs SLA021 ????
> 
> I prefer sbdx017... you??


I prefer both 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Travelller said:


> I would say the _corroded?_ seconds hand has my attention a little more than the bent marker surround... :-(


I think you are right didn't notice it at first


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Travelller said:


> I would say the _corroded?_ seconds hand has my attention a little more than the bent marker surround... :-(


I've never seen one up that close, but I did always think the minute and hour hands were finished much nicer than the second hand and that was just from how it looked in person wearing the watch.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Travelller said:


> What the... :-s


thats how i remember the handset..... sublime hour and minute handset - ordinary second hand.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

For me, it's SBDX001 -> SBDX017 -> SLA021


batman1345 said:


> Guys finally what you say?
> 
> SBDX017 vs SLA021 ????
> 
> I prefer sbdx017... you??


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## thrty8street (Jul 20, 2013)

K1M_I said:


> View attachment 13712029


What strap is this? I need to get this for Christmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That's posted in the wrong thread, sorry thry8street. This is the MM300 thread. That's a prospex.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I imagine the Prospex joke will get old fast, but honestly I'm really wanting one of the new dials to go along with my 017. Blasphemy to some perhaps, but we haven't lost the "PROFESSIONAL" notation (even if technically they're saying it twice), which is the only one that really mattered in my eyes. "MARINE MASTER" doesn't go all that far back historically for me really.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Tickstart said:


> That's posted in the wrong thread, sorry thry8street. This is the MM300 thread. That's a prospex.


Even if it's a joke, it still has a slightly mean feeling.


----------



## K1M_I (Apr 28, 2017)

thrty8street // That is a ISOfrane, you might also want look at Borealis straps - haven't had one myself, but those who have both say that there isn't a lot of difference. All I can say Isofrane is perfect for this watch!

Tickstart // No probs, won't be posting more photos.

While we are on the subject, I was against the visual changes on the watch. I was trying to sell my SLA025 and bought two new watches, then in the frustration decided to sell my 017. The same evening as I made the deal, I also got a buyer for the SLA025. I even thought about trying to cancel the 017, but it felt wrong. It was at the time of black friday deals and I got this SLA021 for -30%. My thoughts so far. I really like the sapphire and ceramic updates, for me this has always been a toolwatch and I started to get scratches on the 017 bezel. I like the new dial colour more. Dislikes, the lume triangle on the bezel, it looks unfinished and the colour is different that the rest of the bezel markings. The X on the dial!!!! To be honest it really doesn't bother me as much as I thought


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

I dont mind X on the dial. The watch was smaller and lighter than I expected. And also more beautiful.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I dont mind X on the dial. The watch was smaller and lighter than I expected. And also more beautiful.


It's very beautiful. I feel that the new bezel and dial have a very slight dark green tint to the black in certain light.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Here it is next to SUN019


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Morning close ups


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice watch, but I prefer the old one ;-)


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

I don't know if it's been asked before but I wonder if the model parts are interchangeable between the new models and SBDX017/01? Eg putting the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel on the SBDX017 from an SBDX023.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like how the dial looks bigger and fills out the watch better. I guess it's lack of the dramatic dome.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I really like how the dial looks bigger and fills out the watch better. I guess it's lack of the dramatic dome.


Looks good!  I was in Lexington earlier today. Had our Company Christmas lunch at Malone's again.


----------



## RabiesVax (Aug 28, 2015)

I wasn't a huge fan of the new version but I can tell from the photos that it is a stunner in real life. Really like the gold accents.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pez83 said:


> I don't know if it's been asked before but I wonder if the model parts are interchangeable between the new models and SBDX017/01? Eg putting the sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel on the SBDX017 from an SBDX023.


When the green MM was announced I had wondered the same. I would love a green bezel on my 001. After seeing more real life shots, I like the new bezels but still prefer the height, lacquered insert and pearl lume pip on the old ones.

IG: th3measure


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

I think that would be a great combo. Green bezel and original dail. I soppose people generally don't modify the mm300. I would like a ceramic and sapphire on my 017. My bezel already has a few scratches on it. I do like the original dail though, but there has already been plenty of dicission around that topic.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_yesterday..._









_...today_









:-!


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Why have I never put the mm300 on mesh before now? Loving this combo and dog loves it to well maybe not he does look a little board


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

MM300 - THE diver


----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

double


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, a Diver


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## a to the k (Apr 4, 2014)

...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## Linus81 (Jul 5, 2018)

Fellas! I've got an SBDX001 without any box or papers! I am now in the hunt for the correct box. Anyone got any lying around? Cheers!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't like a NATO Strap on the Marinemaster 
It's too thick


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Christmas Eve!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

SLA021









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Shipmate (May 7, 2017)

What is the new SLA021 / SBDX023 seconds hand painted/coated with? Real gold, cheap spray paint, something else??? I'm concerned about the seconds hand any bezel and/or chapter ring alignment problems. QC issues on the SBDC051-series and SBDC061-series, which I have personally experienced, have made me hesitant to buy Seikos the past year.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^Also curious how the new PS300 QC is going (green SLA included); Haven't heard or seen any complaints so far which is probably a good thing. My SBDX017 is slightly misaligned at the 6:00 position, but I honestly don't care FWIW


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Zimbe for today


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300







*


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Fortunate to be an owner of the fine timepiece. I placed a Strapcode Hexad Oyster on it and love it. May try an Angus Jubilee sometime down the road


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Going to carry this in to the new year


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Arguably one of the best handsets in the biz...


----------



## jaxzxu (Dec 21, 2018)

Does anyone own both an MM300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller ?

Would love to hear about the similarity and differences of these 2 icons )


----------



## jaxzxu (Dec 21, 2018)

Does anyone own both an MM300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller ?

Would love to hear about the similarity and differences of these 2 icons )


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

jaxzxu said:


> Does anyone own both an MM300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller ?
> 
> Would love to hear about the similarity and differences of these 2 icons )


I do have both. The Sea Dweller (discontinued SD4000) wears more subtle then the the MM300, obviously because of the size of 40mm to 44mm. On the Sea Dweller, there is more of a better balance of the watch head from shifting around on my wrist. With no fault of the Seiko bracelet, the Rolex bracelet is just simply the best in the whole watch industry. Although the only drawback on the Dweller's bracelet, is the diver extension becomes overexposed if you have a large wrist size, where the MM300 is ingenious of the ratcheting method. Bezel action from the MM300 between the Sea Dweller are totally different. The bezel on the Dweller is like setting a nuclear device, where the bezel on the MM300 is like setting a music box ready to play Mozart (...God, both these bezel are so satisfying to rotate). The Seiko is so great and easy to change into straps due to the hole-case. As for the Sea Dweller, it is just a total pain in the ass to change into straps due to the spring bar location and the sharp edging of the case between the lugs (to add, the finish of the case between the lugs looks like a handle of a Craftsman crescent wrench). To cut it short, both these watches are so great and so different. You have to have both.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Just changed her out for the GS
Happy New year to everyone.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jaxzxu said:


> Does anyone own both an MM300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller ?
> 
> Would love to hear about the similarity and differences of these 2 icons )


I own both and there really is no comparison. The SD is a professional watch, perfect in every way and the seiko is a poseur.

No slight to the previous poster........it is what it is though.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Spunwell said:


> I own both and there really is no comparison. The SD is a professional watch, perfect in every way and the seiko is a poseur.
> 
> No slight to the previous poster........it is what it is though.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Rolexes are ugly. All the perfectness in the world doesn’t make it not ugly. And talk about posing. Rolex is the official poser brand. There’s nothing special about them other than price and branding.


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Spunwell said:


>


That hand set looks like it belongs on a plastic toy watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Rolexes are ugly. All the perfectness in the world doesn't make it not ugly. And talk about posing. Rolex is the official poser brand. There's nothing special about them other than price and branding.


Pfffft....okay


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> That hand set looks like it belongs on a plastic toy watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Okay


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> Pfffft....okay


LOL ... what's a posewer anyway?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

? I suppose something is lost in translation?


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arco10 said:


> LOL ... what's a posewer anyway?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


? I suppose something is lost in translation?


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Alphashark Bond Nato.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Does anyone own both the new and old mm300? Does the new ceramic bezel fit into the sbdx017?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OHL said:


> Does the new ceramic bezel fit into the sbdx017?


I don't think anyone knows for sure yet


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> Okay


Much better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Come on guys. The MM300 is great and so is the SD. SD is way cooler than a sub.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

The #Marinemaster, my last acquisition of 2018, has the honor of being my 1st wristshot of 2019 ?? - ???⚓


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Bought this baby today. Might be the only purchase this year.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I own both and there really is no comparison. The SD is a professional watch, perfect in every way and the seiko is a poseur.
> 
> No slight to the previous poster........it is what it is though.


Yeah....so according to google: a person who acts in an affected manner in order to impress others. synonyms: exhibitionist, poseur, posturer, fake; informal show-off.

If anything Rolex is a poser watch and the MM in any version is a true workhorse divers watch with its case. But hey, maybe something is lost in translation. No offense to the poster quoted, it is what it is.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

charger02 said:


> Yeah....so according to google: a person who acts in an affected manner in order to impress others. synonyms: exhibitionist, poseur, posturer, fake; informal show-off.
> 
> If anything Rolex is a poser watch and the MM in any version is a true workhorse divers watch with its case. But hey, maybe something is lost in translation. No offense to the poster quoted, it is what it is.


The question answered was about the similarities and differences of the two watches. My response simply stated there really is no comparison. I chose to call the Seiko a poser because it does not add up specification wise.......or really in any other way, meaning the SD out performs the MM across the board. I'm sorry you were offended by my choice of adjective, maybe I should have just said the Seiko was inferior?

For the record(again) I own and enjoy both. I encourage you to try a Seadweller, especially an SD4K (my favorite version). You might be surprised how much you enjoy it.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> The question answered was about the similarities and differences of the two watches. My response simply stated there really is no comparison. I chose to call the Seiko a poser because it does not add up specification wise.......or really in any other way, meaning the SD out performs the MM across the board. I'm sorry you were offended by my choice of adjective, maybe I should have just said the Seiko was inferior?
> 
> For the record(again) I own and enjoy both. I encourage you to try a Seadweller, especially an SD4K (my favorite version). You might be surprised how much you enjoy it.


I can understand that there is no comparison and I can understand enjoyment of an object but to call something that others find desirable a poseur I felt we should delve deeper into what exactly what that means and how it is applicable. Its just a definition, not my words.

Of course a SD has better specifications, I should hope so given the price but if we go back to a definition, which watch is more likely to be found on someone who dives? No idea but my guess would be one that not only is cost effective but also performs.

To call someone else's watch a poser is the height of arrogance. If you enjoy both you could have just stated that or your preference and moved on. This is a Seiko forum after all.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

charger02 said:


> I can understand that there is no comparison and I can understand enjoyment of an object but to call something that others find desirable a poseur I felt we should delve deeper into what exactly what that means and how it is applicable. Its just a definition, not my words.
> 
> Of course a SD has better specifications, I should hope so given the price but if we go back to a definition, which watch is more likely to be found on someone who dives? No idea but my guess would be one that not only is cost effective but also performs.
> 
> To call someone else's watch a poser is the height of arrogance. If you enjoy both you could have just stated that or your preference and moved on. This is a Seiko forum after all.


I'm glad I was able to give you chance to vent.

Two things though.

I'm pretty sure you don't know everyone who dives and pretty sure you don't know which watch each of these people prefer to use as their backup timer. I might be wrong but again pretty sure I'm not.

I never called anyone else's watch a poser......I own one too. I guess I called my own watch a poser . Oh goodness, now I have to feel butthurt about my own comment!

Relax man, both are great watches. Enjoy your weekend and pick a fight with someone else. I didn't think you Seiko guys were as testy as the Omega crowd, guess I was wrong.

For posterity:


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Spunwell said:


> I'm glad I was able to give you chance to vent.
> 
> Two things though.
> 
> ...


Guess you were wrong. Have a great weekend and enjoy.


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Spunwell said:


> I'm glad I was able to give you chance to vent.
> 
> Two things though.
> 
> ...


Archie ... is that you ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Scurfa blue rubber strap from ToxicNATO...very comfortable and no scent, thinner and much cheaper then an ISO.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Arco10 said:


> Archie ... is that you ?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Archibald Leach at your service


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I love healthy controversy between two watches. See what you two started...















Oh, by the way, TGV says my Squale would kick the proverbial [email protected] out of any Seiko and Rolex combined...


----------



## ChadUGWC (Oct 17, 2018)

anrex said:


> I love healthy controversy between two watches. See what you two started...
> 
> View attachment 13774641
> View attachment 13774643
> ...


 T deffo loves his squale I'll give you that. Beating? Idk bout that

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

SBDX017


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

After an afternoon walk.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Watching the Bama/Clemson game....


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

I just finished testing the power reserve of my new SLA021J1. It ran for 57 hours and 42 minutes. It ran very consistently up to 53h 30min. At this point I went to sleep. Just by chance I woke up 10 minutes before the watch stopped. The last timing is from 57h 30min. At that point the watch had lost time. b-)

Test was conducted dial up.









Very happy with the results.


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Oct 10, 2011)

Never timed it but always figured it the power reserve was more than 50 hours. Often take mine off Friday late afternoon and when I put it back on Monday morning still going.


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

One of the best watches I own.









Send from my Turing machine


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

titusdelossantos said:


> One of the best watches I own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually dive with this one. Only one thing that's annoying, after a few years you have to clean the bezel ratchet.

Send from my Turing machine


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

titusdelossantos said:


> I actually dive with this one. Only one thing that's annoying, after a few years you have to clean the bezel ratchet.
> 
> Send from my Turing machine


Is there any rotating bezel that doesn't get dirt under after a few years?


----------



## titusdelossantos (May 1, 2017)

jlyc2 said:


> Is there any rotating bezel that doesn't get dirt under after a few years?


Sir, you've got a point there!

Send from my Turing machine


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

Spunwell said:


> The question answered was about the similarities and differences of the two watches. My response simply stated there really is no comparison. I chose to call the Seiko a poser because it does not add up specification wise.......or really in any other way, meaning the SD out performs the MM across the board. I'm sorry you were offended by my choice of adjective, maybe I should have just said the Seiko was inferior?
> 
> For the record(again) I own and enjoy both. I encourage you to try a Seadweller, especially an SD4K (my favorite version). You might be surprised how much you enjoy it.


I agree. Even the Sub is a better engineered and refined design than the MM. But really, is there a basis of comparison? The MM isn't made with finishing in mind whereas the modern Rolex is high jewelry with manly tool credentials.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Only one I know is the zrc which has a cleaning hole it's part design for all there watches, it was made because the French navy mine clearance complained about the issue of sand getting in the bezel


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

In my opinion the Marinemaster 300 finishing is more intricate and detailed than a SD or Sub. The tolerances may not be as tight though, and the design not as refined as a Sub. 










RPF said:


> Spunwell said:
> 
> 
> > The question answered was about the similarities and differences of the two watches. My response simply stated there really is no comparison. I chose to call the Seiko a poser because it does not add up specification wise.......or really in any other way, meaning the SD out performs the MM across the board. I'm sorry you were offended by my choice of adjective, maybe I should have just said the Seiko was inferior?
> ...


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

riceknight said:


> In my opinion the Marinemaster 300 finishing is more intricate and detailed than a SD or Sub. The tolerances may not be as tight though, and the design not as refined as a Sub.
> View attachment 13791325


The Sub has the better clasp, bracelet, and crown. The cases have their own merits but the edge goes to the Sub again because of the bezel action and the removable caseback. The intricacies of the various security features on the Sub basically overwhelms the MM. Movement-wise, the Rolex is better finished and has much tighter accuracy guaranteed. I believe the antimagnetic properties is also superior.

The Sub is a much better watch, though I'm reluctant to admit as a Seiko fan. The MM is a great, original design interpretation of the dive watch though.

It's more appropriate to compare the Sub with a GS diver.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

RPF said:


> The Sub has the better clasp, bracelet, and crown. The cases have their own merits but the edge goes to the Sub again because of the bezel action and the removable caseback. The intricacies of the various security features on the Sub basically overwhelms the MM. Movement-wise, the Rolex is better finished and has much tighter accuracy guaranteed. I believe the antimagnetic properties is also superior.
> 
> The Sub is a much better watch, though I'm reluctant to admit as a Seiko fan. The MM is a great, original design interpretation of the dive watch though.
> 
> It's more appropriate to compare the Sub with a GS diver.


I beg to differ. As owner of both watches this is my take:

The sub has the better bracelet for sure but I don't agree with some of the other points. Each bezel action has its own merits, the Sub having a crisp clean action while the MM has a dampened feel and sound by the inner rubber gasket I actually slightly prefer the almost silent MM bezel. Movement wise the Sub may have a better finishing than the 8L35A in the SBDX001 but not the 2nd gen 8L35B movement in the SBDX017 onwards. If anything the 8L35B is better finished, not that it matters much as both are concealed. I'll concede on the specified accuracy and probably the anti-magnetic properties too.









As for the respective cases, the Rolex has good but not exceptional finishing, the MM is it's equal in my opinion, and the later models have hardened DiaShield. The benefit of Diasheild is debatable as once badly scratched it cannot be re-polished, but it does to a large extent prevent microscratches. DiaShield on some of my other Seikos show a noticeable 'orange peel' surface effect upon close examination but none that I can see on my SBDX017. As for the removable caseback, the MM300 monocoque case was designed for a reason, to enable the watch to be used by saturation divers in hyperbaric chambers without the need for a helium escape valve and in doing so also eliminate one possible source of seal failure.

The MM is 2mm thicker but to me this adds wrist presence and the 'professional diver' aesthetic. Beautifully contoured with rounded edges, it has an almost boat shaped underside and a semi-recessed 4 o'clock crown, all designed for human comfort. The Sub underside is relatively flat with sharp edges all around that digs into skin and tightens the feel of the bracelet upon flexing the wrist upwards.

Advantage to the Sub is sapphire and even more so is the ceramic bezel insert vs enamel paint that simply begs to be babied (on older MM such as mine). Advantage to the MM is that it looks great on the right straps while the Sub (at least the maxi-cased Sub) doesn't seem to look right on almost any kind of strap.

So while I agree the Sub is the better watch overall, not everything is going the Sub's way.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

obomomomo said:


> I beg to differ. As owner of both watches this is my take:
> 
> The sub has the better bracelet for sure but I don't agree with some of the other points. Each bezel action has its own merits, the Sub having a crisp clean action while the MM has a dampened feel and sound by the inner rubber gasket I actually slightly prefer the almost silent MM bezel. Movement wise the Sub may have a better finishing than the 8L35A in the SBDX001 but not the 2nd gen 8L35B movement in the SBDX017 onwards. If anything the 8L35B is better finished, not that it matters much as both are concealed. I'll concede on the specified accuracy and probably the anti-magnetic properties too.
> 
> ...


The Rolex is more complex to manufacture, with lots of microprinting/engraving to prevent forgery. The hands and markers are also white gold. If there is a complaint, I find the Sub too blingey for a pro. tool watch. The MM case is actually easier to manufacture and seal because it's a monocoque. But I'm unimpressed with the MM's case finishing, though I have to reserve judgment for the 35B movement, having never examined it up close. The MM clasp needs an upgrade. When it first came out, it was cutting edge. Other designs have superceded it, even the cheap China copies of the Glidelock.

I think Seiko didn't do enough with the latest incarnation of the MM.

They're both very good watches, but some of the extra money for the Rolex goes somewhere, and not just the advertisement budget.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

obomomomo said:


> I beg to differ. As owner of both watches this is my take:
> 
> The sub has the better bracelet for sure but I don't agree with some of the other points. Each bezel action has its own merits, the Sub having a crisp clean action while the MM has a dampened feel and sound by the inner rubber gasket I actually slightly prefer the almost silent MM bezel. Movement wise the Sub may have a better finishing than the 8L35A in the SBDX001 but not the 2nd gen 8L35B movement in the SBDX017 onwards. If anything the 8L35B is better finished, not that it matters much as both are concealed. I'll concede on the specified accuracy and probably the anti-magnetic properties too.
> 
> ...


The Rolex is more complex to manufacture, with lots of microprinting/engraving to prevent forgery. The hands and markers are also white gold. If there is a complaint, I find the Sub too blingey for a pro. tool watch. The MM case is actually easier to manufacture and seal because it's a monocoque. But I'm unimpressed with the MM's case finishing, though I have to reserve judgment for the 35B movement, having never examined it up close. The MM clasp needs an upgrade. When it first came out, it was cutting edge. Other designs have superceded it, even the cheap China copies of the Glidelock.

I think Seiko didn't do enough with the latest incarnation of the MM.

They're both very good watches, but some of the extra money for the Rolex goes somewhere, and not just the advertisement budget.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

I respect your opinion, but disagree. I did make a distinction between finishing vs tolerances.

Here's my pic for the day ^¬^










RPF said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion the Marinemaster 300 finishing is more intricate and detailed than a SD or Sub. The tolerances may not be as tight though, and the design not as refined as a Sub.
> ...


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

RPF said:


> The Rolex is more complex to manufacture, with lots of microprinting/engraving to prevent forgery. The hands and markers are also white gold. If there is a complaint, I find the Sub too blingey for a pro. tool watch. The MM case is actually easier to manufacture and seal because it's a monocoque. But I'm unimpressed with the MM's case finishing, though I have to reserve judgment for the 35B movement, having never examined it up close. The MM clasp needs an upgrade. When it first came out, it was cutting edge. Other designs have superceded it, even the cheap China copies of the Glidelock.
> 
> I think Seiko didn't do enough with the latest incarnation of the MM.
> 
> They're both very good watches, but some of the extra money for the Rolex goes somewhere, and not just the advertisement budget.


To my knowledge the main security features on the Rolex case are the laser etched crown logo at 6 on the crystal, the serial number on the rehaut and the model number between the lugs. I'm sure there will be a little additional cost, but those features are not overly complex in my opinion. Rolex has plain casebacks while most manufacturers have nicely designed casebacks with serial numbers and some Omegas have it on the underside of the lugs

Again I have to disagree your assessment of the monocoque case. Don't forget the humble SKX, Casios, Citizens all have screw in casebacks just like the Sub so a screwed in back is really nothing to shout about. OTOH the MM300 is designed with a unique front assembly system that locks in the crystal to prevent popping out in case of helium overpressure as the diver's hyperbaric chamber decompresses. The sub's crystal is a push friction fit like any other watch that will pop out with excess internal pressure and the more expensive Sea Dweller requires an HEV valve which the MM has completely done away with.

In essence Seiko engineered the MM with the caseback on top. As a top loader it requires more care during assembly as the movement cannot simply be dropped in as most watches. It does not make the watch easier (or cheaper) to manufacture, there is no cost saving in materials or labour that I can see otherwise everybody would be doing it.

The Glidelock clasp is solid but has the drawback of maxing out at 15mm travel, it would be hard pressed to accommodate thicker wetsuits while the MM has something like 25mm. Glidelock was really designed for the desk diver's comfort and fit, not professional divers in cold water. Neither has enough extension to deal with drysuits but the MM does have drilled lugs so removing the bracelet to fit extended rubber straps is a snap. Ever tried removing the bracelet on a modern Rolex? Not exactly the easiest.

Another point is lume. Rolex has gone for a lovely shade of blue but they sacrificed function for beauty because it has nowhere near the capability of Seiko's best green Lumibrite, not even close.

In my humble opinion the Sub has slowly evolved itself into the ultimate professional desk diver's prestige watch (not a put-down, it does what it does) while the MM is more true to its roots. As a diver myself, I'd rather dive with my MM but quite honestly I'd take neither down with me and wear one of my Turtles instead, they do the job just as well and are a helluva lot cheaper to replace


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Deleted double post


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Tool watch and a real diver


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Double


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

obomomomo said:


> To my knowledge the main security features on the Rolex case are the laser etched crown logo at 6 on the crystal, the serial number on the rehaut and the model number between the lugs. I'm sure there will be a little additional cost, but those features are not overly complex in my opinion. Rolex has plain casebacks while most manufacturers have nicely designed casebacks with serial numbers and some Omegas have it on the underside of the lugs
> 
> Again I have to disagree your assessment of the monocoque case. Don't forget the humble SKX, Casios, Citizens all have screw in casebacks just like the Sub so a screwed in back is really nothing to shout about. OTOH the MM300 is designed with a unique front assembly system that locks in the crystal to prevent popping out in case of helium overpressure as the diver's hyperbaric chamber decompresses. The sub's crystal is a push friction fit like any other watch that will pop out with excess internal pressure and the more expensive Sea Dweller requires an HEV valve which the MM has completely done away with.
> 
> ...


Very reasonable assessment and lume wise I agree it is not even close .
Both the Rolex and the MM have a place in a collection

I went this route though


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Very reasonable assessment and lume wise I agree it is not even close .
> Both the Rolex and the MM have a place in a collection
> 
> I went this route though


Great choices my friend.


----------



## RPF (Feb 28, 2008)

obomomomo said:


> To my knowledge the main security features on the Rolex case are the laser etched crown logo at 6 on the crystal, the serial number on the rehaut and the model number between the lugs. I'm sure there will be a little additional cost, but those features are not overly complex in my opinion. Rolex has plain casebacks while most manufacturers have nicely designed casebacks with serial numbers and some Omegas have it on the underside of the lugs
> 
> Again I have to disagree your assessment of the monocoque case. Don't forget the humble SKX, Casios, Citizens all have screw in casebacks just like the Sub so a screwed in back is really nothing to shout about. OTOH the MM300 is designed with a unique front assembly system that locks in the crystal to prevent popping out in case of helium overpressure as the diver's hyperbaric chamber decompresses. The sub's crystal is a push friction fit like any other watch that will pop out with excess internal pressure and the more expensive Sea Dweller requires an HEV valve which the MM has completely done away with.
> 
> ...


Re: security features. It's not so much the presence of these features themselves but the finesse of execution. I cannot very well say a Sumo has applied lume markers so that makes it equivalent to the Sub. I am merely pointing out there is quite a bit more detail on the Sub compared to the MM, down to the chapter ring, the crystal etc.

I'm not comparing the watches against utility. Nobody needs a sub or an MM for diving. There are plenty of options that do a much better job. I'm looking at them as men's jewelry. And the Rolex is better made, better finished, very tight tolerances. It is designed to be difficult to make.

As for the monocoque case, there are some models that share the same design such as the Darth Tuna but if it were a superior engineering choice, why have we not seen the recent divers like the GS 600m with monocoque cases? The GS also has no valves. The MM has a single point of entry sealed with Seiko's unique L gasket, but there is no precluding it from doing it top and bottom. Ease of maintenance vs. cost of manufacturing comes to mind.

The GS 600m is a much better point of comparison with the Sub/DSSD.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Great choices my friend.


Thanks Spun  check back into OoO you je of these days


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Thanks Spun  check back into OoO you je of these days


Thanks, I enjoy reading but don't have the time to keep up.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Prospex 300 with friends









But I sold the SLA019, I prefer the SBDX017


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

sla019 on the sbdx017 rubber. Feels right at home.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

Do you guys know how the crown logo is made? Can it be scratched off if I hit the watch against something accidentally? I would appreciate your knowledge on this. How durable is it? :think:









Edit: The reason I ask is because just a moment ago I accidentally hit the crown against an orange door. Some parts of the logo turned orange, but luckily I was able to wash it off with some soap and water. No visible scratches etc on it now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Can't sleep, pitch dark shot.


----------



## Silmatic (Mar 15, 2011)

Flying home after a three week Tasmanian adventure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I love when that reflection happens!



Silmatic said:


>


IG: th3measure


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## seetohey (May 30, 2011)

New member here, but recently started a modest Seiko collection. I'm interested in the MM300 as my next addition. Is it pretty much a given there will be a blue MM300 revealed at Baselworld 2019?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Green today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi.
Immortal.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

What do you think, hold the SBDX017 the value ?


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

seetohey said:


> New member here, but recently started a modest Seiko collection. I'm interested in the MM300 as my next addition. Is it pretty much a given there will be a blue MM300 revealed at Baselworld 2019?


Not sure when but yes it seems very likely there will be one this year.

Here's my black again,


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

davym2112 said:


> Green today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man oh man, I need to get me one of those!

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

seetohey said:


> Is it pretty much a given there will be a blue MM300 revealed at Baselworld 2019?


My guess is yes. There were pics floating around last year of a blue MM300 that many thought was supposed to come out with the new black mm300, but it never came to be. Likely saving it for basel 2019. Up in the air whether it's a limited edition or regular production model, though.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Thinking about diving into the MM300 world. Is there a good reference I can read about the history and the iterations of the watch. 
I did the same when I brought my Tuna. 
Thanks in advance. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Thinking about diving into the MM300 world. Is there a good reference I can read about the history and the iterations of the watch...


I'm sorry, I don't have any real ref. at hand (hopefully someone else will chime in) but in terms of MM300s released, I made this _rough list for my personal use_:

6215-7000-> 6159-7001 (original MM300, 1960s)
SBDX003 (2000 LE, gold hands, std. bezel markers )
SBDX001 (2000, first only available in JDM) production model
SBDX012 (2015 50th LE, gold hands, gold bezel markers)
SBDX017 (2015 update of the SBDX001 production incl DiaShield and Mems mvmt components)
SLA015 (European only LE, sunburst-like light blue dial, mixed hands)
SLA025 2018 historical tribute (JDM SBEX007)
SLA019 Green-dial, gold second-hand, partially-lumed bezel (1st 20mins) - LE (JDM: SBDX021) - "MARINEMASTER" label replaced with the Prospex logo, pip replaced with lumed triangle
SLA021 (SBDX023) >2018 production, replacing the SBDX017 (also with gold second-hand)
SLA023 (Blue-dial version, gold second-hand, 2018/9? ?LE? :-s )

Then there are the *"Zimbe" edition(s) *for example the SLA013 (light-blue dial), SLA027 (darker-blue with red marker-accents) and when I was in HK last Nov. I saw a row of at least 3~4 "Zimbe" editions, but not exclusively MM300s... :think:

I hope that's a start; enjoy the hunt :-!

_p.s. The SBDX001 was my choice for #SeikoSunday _ b-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Scurfa Ocean Blue rubber strap from ToxicNATO.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Travelller said:


> I'm sorry, I don't have any real ref. at hand (hopefully someone else will chime in) but in terms of MM300s released, I made this _rough list for my personal use_:
> 
> 6215-7000-> 6159-7001 (original MM300, 1960s)
> SBDX003 (2000 LE, gold hands, std. bezel markers )
> ...


That's a pretty exhaustive list and very educational...great effort!

Thank you Sir!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> That's a pretty exhaustive list and very educational...great effort! Thank you Sir!


Thx :-! But please, with a grain of salt as it's my personal list and not formally checked or complete in any way ;-)

TGIF


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

My SBDX017 has recently started to lose time a lot faster than it did a few months ago, I have a desk job so it doesn't get much movement on my wrist most days, could it be an issue of not being wound enough, I used one of those phone apps to see if it was magnetized (who knows if they even work) and it didn't seem to be, any other thoughts?

I recently got a watch winder to keep it in motion when not in the wrist, hopefully that helps.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like the orange seconds hand on the new MM...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

And i don’t like the X .
The SBDX017 is the last real Marinemaster, for me.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like the orange seconds hand on the new MM...


Hi! It is not orange. It is gold in color. I have to say I prefer it to the all silver. Also, I like the 300m text in gold on the dial. 

Does anyone know how the seconds hand has been made to be golden?


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Sassi said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like the orange seconds hand on the new MM...
> ...


I've said this before and I may be totally wrong, but to me it looks very much like raw brass.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

riceknight said:


> View attachment 13812231


What kind of strap is that? Looks fantastic.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Galaga said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13812231
> ...


I'm in China, so I got my wife to buy this off Taobao, the guy makes the strap on order, this one's a single piece Horween Chromexcel leather nato, the buckle and stitching quality is very high, price was about $40.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Green time


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

The real one


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

lol


@robotazky


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

On crafter blue rubber


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

On a Blushark 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

New phone, pretty good camera.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Back on the wrist...SBDX001 on Scurfa Rubber strap in Ocean Blue.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

Got my old favourite out, after quite a while... still makes me smile! 







b-)


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## larasati (Jul 29, 2012)

.


----------



## larasati (Jul 29, 2012)

ChristopherChia said:


>


What a beauty  UFO style


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Enjoying it a little until I sell it off.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I have my grail MM300 incoming! I’ve loved this thread and thank you all for all the wonderful pics and strap ideas. 

I have a question about the bracelet, can I size it myself? I’ve done the pin and collar setup Seiko uses, but can’t find anything about the MM300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

SLA021...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I have my grail MM300 incoming! I've loved this thread and thank you all for all the wonderful pics and strap ideas.
> 
> I have a question about the bracelet, can I size it myself? I've done the pin and collar setup Seiko uses, but can't find anything about the MM300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's pin and collar with the collar being in the centre link rather than on the end. Just depends how experienced you are with the system and helps if you have a bracelet holder and strap changer tool with a pin on one end to push with. I usually do it myself, and in the past have done it with nothing but paper clips, but that always proved a challenge.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

riceknight said:


> It's pin and collar with the collar being in the centre link rather than on the end. Just depends how experienced you are with the system and helps if you have a bracelet holder and strap changer tool with a pin on one end to push with. I usually do it myself, and in the past have done it with nothing but paper clips, but that always proved a challenge.


Thanks so much, that sounds good. I have the tools you mentioned. My Samurai had the collars in the center link, so I should be able to handle it myself. Appreciate the help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Please excuse me if this question was asked before. I am no lover of male end links. Is there any aftermarket bracelet for MM300 which has solid, female end links?
Cheers


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## toolguy (Jan 17, 2018)

TheJubs said:


> View attachment 13873769


good looking piece..is this a modded model? storyline?

im not a Seiko expert..so excuse my question if this is a stock model..

loving that green partial bezel for the color pop


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

toolguy said:


> good looking piece..is this a modded model? storyline?
> 
> im not a Seiko expert..so excuse my question if this is a stock model..
> 
> loving that green partial bezel for the color pop


It's the SLA019.

@robotazky


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ The strap has a nice coordinating effect with the hands without outright matching them. I like that. I think people go a little bonkers with colors matching and it’s cooler to have them not the same, but complimenting each other. Brown and gold, for example.


@robotazky


----------



## josh999 (Jan 31, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I have my grail MM300 incoming! I've loved this thread and thank you all for all the wonderful pics and strap ideas.
> 
> I have a question about the bracelet, can I size it myself? I've done the pin and collar setup Seiko uses, but can't find anything about the MM300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I did mine myself. I get it started with a bracelet tool then push it the rest of the way with a paperclip. Just follow the arrows.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Any straps out there similar to the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for the MM300? I want one, but with an 8.5 inch wrist, it’s out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## josh999 (Jan 31, 2017)

I just got my MM from a seller online and I've noticed the beveled edge on the crystal, from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock, is either really dirty or scratched really bad. I've tried to clean it but it's pretty much impossible to get to. I think the only way to get to it is to take the bezel off which I really don't want to do. Has anyone found anything that fits in that area to clean it? Can I soak it in something or is there something I can put on it that loosens grime? Worse case scenario I get a new crystal which I think are available for around 70 bucks or a sapphire from yobokies for 100. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

riceknight said:


> It's pin and collar with the collar being in the centre link rather than on the end. Just depends how experienced you are with the system and helps if you have a bracelet holder and strap changer tool with a pin on one end to push with. I usually do it myself, and in the past have done it with nothing but paper clips, but that always proved a challenge.


I have a nice piece of black, thin foam, desk sized, that I do all my Seiko bracelet sizing on - then when one of the collars inevitably pings off, the foam not only stops it from rolling away, but is a great contrast and makes the collar easy to locate!

Have fun!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Do love me some green......


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Ive been back and forth on my next purchase. I’ve been looking at a SBDC053/059, SLA019, and used Speedmasters (yes, I know these are all much different in every respect) so I took a drive to a Seiko/Omega AD to see what I could check out on my wrist. They didn’t have any of the SBDCs but did have a SLA021, and man did I fall in love with it. While the Speedmaster is a beautiful watch, I was slightly underwhelmed on my wrist. It would likely grow on me but it didn’t speak to me like I expected. While I do love the 019, I’m extremely tempted to grab the 021 as I feel it is a little more versatile. Price was 2600 USD with a sale discount which seems pretty reasonable. 

I’ve read through several pages of this thread, other threads in the forum, Reddit, new/used listings, etc. Hoping some of the gurus and nice folks here could offer some opinions and/or influence my decision. Thanks in advance.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Personally I'd get the speedy, it's a life long piece that's incredibly well respected and iconic, love the looks and manual wind. It's the kind of watch that will steadily grow on you.

Having said that, I myself own an Mm300 so guess I didn't take my own advice, I also have a seamaster.


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

josh999 said:


> I just got my MM from a seller online and I've noticed the beveled edge on the crystal, from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock, is either really dirty or scratched really bad. I've tried to clean it but it's pretty much impossible to get to. I think the only way to get to it is to take the bezel off which I really don't want to do. Has anyone found anything that fits in that area to clean it? Can I soak it in something or is there something I can put on it that loosens grime? Worse case scenario I get a new crystal which I think are available for around 70 bucks or a sapphire from yobokies for 100. Thanks for the help.


Have you tried sliding a piece of paper along the gap? if it still doesnt go away, its probably not dirt..


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Any straps out there similar to the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for the MM300? I want one, but with an 8.5 inch wrist, it's out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What's the max wrist size for a Crafter Blue?


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> What's the max wrist size for a Crafter Blue?


Looks like around 7.8 or so from Crafter Blue site, which is odd, because their skx and Samurai straps are extra long.

The MM300 version has no buckle and uses the stock clasp. The others are all long and use and tang and buckle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sla 19-25-27

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Impressive


@robotazky


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Sla 19-25-27
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Good Lord

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I always said I eventually would get an MM300 but I knew half my watches would never see wrist time again. Which sounds boring. So I resist. But I'm slowly breaking down. 

James 

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Looks like around 7.8 or so from Crafter Blue site, which is odd, because their skx and Samurai straps are extra long.
> 
> The MM300 version has no buckle and uses the stock clasp. The others are all long and use and tang and buckle.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks, that's a bummer, as I'm between 7.5 and 7.75. As I like the flush fit with the lug. I may try it all the same.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Tom_W said:


> Thanks, that's a bummer, as I'm between 7.5 and 7.75. As I like the flush fit with the lug. I may try it all the same.


Read 7.5 instead of 7.8. Sounds like it will just work out perfectly.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

josh999 said:


> I just got my MM from a seller online and I've noticed the beveled edge on the crystal, from about 10 o'clock to 2 o'clock, is either really dirty or scratched really bad. I've tried to clean it but it's pretty much impossible to get to. I think the only way to get to it is to take the bezel off which I really don't want to do. Has anyone found anything that fits in that area to clean it? Can I soak it in something or is there something I can put on it that loosens grime? Worse case scenario I get a new crystal which I think are available for around 70 bucks or a sapphire from yobokies for 100. Thanks for the help.


If you havent already....find an old toothbrush, medium to soft bristle, a very small amount of toothpaste and lightly go over the watch. Dont leave it on long, but the toothpaste helps release and remove gunk. Rinse thoroughly.

If someone says dont do that, of course not daily, but from time to time it's a great way to deep clean your watch. It works magic on bracelets. I use Crest super whitening....seems to polish really well.

Brash

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cmschlatt (Oct 11, 2010)

eh hem, aside from the issue above, is there any consensus on the most beloved MM300 model, I understand each model has it own unique issues that each owner appreciates, personally I appreciated the more approachable price of the sbdx001, I didn't mind the hardlex or bezel, seemed to coinicde well with a professional quality dive watch, The sapphire and ceramic, while nice, have escalated the price a bit and in my opinion take away from some of the utility feel of the watch,. Am i the only one who thinks this? i wasn't going to cull the 705 pages to find the popular opinion...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cmschlatt said:


> eh hem, aside from the issue above, is there any consensus on the most beloved MM300 model, I understand each model has it own unique issues that each owner appreciates, personally I appreciated the more approachable price of the sbdx001, I didn't mind the hardlex or bezel, seemed to coinicde well with a professional quality dive watch, The sapphire and ceramic, while nice, have escalated the price a bit and in my opinion take away from some of the utility feel of the watch,. Am i the only one who thinks this? i wasn't going to cull the 705 pages to find the popular opinion...


705 pages of opinions, basically. There are only three generations. Gen 2 had MEMS part supposedly added. Gen 3 sapphire and ceramics.

Take your pick.

@robotazky


----------



## josh999 (Jan 31, 2017)

If it is not scratched it is definitely something sticky, so I don't think the paper would work. I have to make a tough decision soon. The only way to clean it would be to take the bezel off. I don't want to mess up the case or bezel though. I'm going to have to buy a new crystal and send it out to get replaced. Worse case scenario I have an extra crystal. Only problem with that is I might have some serious separation anxiety lol


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on a veg-tan leather camo nato.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

I’m struggling to decide between the three myself. Part of me wants the original design. I like the MM dial and lume pip. Part of me wants a new one.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tom_W said:


> I'm struggling to decide between the three myself. Part of me wants the original design. I like the MM dial and lume pip. Part of me wants a new one.


I saw a new condition SBDX017 for $1700 on another forum. That's hard to beat.

@robotazky


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I saw a new condition SBDX017 for $1700 on another forum. That's hard to beat.
> 
> @robotazky


Part of my dilemma!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Any way to source a new green ceramic bezel and insert from the SLA019 and would it fit the SBDX001? Love to have the green ceramic with the black dial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

cmschlatt said:


> eh hem, aside from the issue above, is there any consensus on the most beloved MM300 model, I understand each model has it own unique issues that each owner appreciates, personally I appreciated the more approachable price of the sbdx001, I didn't mind the hardlex or bezel, seemed to coinicde well with a professional quality dive watch, The sapphire and ceramic, while nice, have escalated the price a bit and in my opinion take away from some of the utility feel of the watch,. Am i the only one who thinks this? i wasn't going to cull the 705 pages to find the popular opinion...


I agree with you that it takes away from the value proposition and utilitarian feel. But let's face it, everytime someone mentioned the MM300 there was a large backlash of people commenting on how it was missing sapphire and ceramic including in every online review article.

So it was much needed, long overdue and yes now the price is less competitive but by no means is it overpriced for what you get.


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

riceknight said:


> cmschlatt said:
> 
> 
> > eh hem, aside from the issue above, is there any consensus on the most beloved MM300 model, I understand each model has it own unique issues that each owner appreciates, personally I appreciated the more approachable price of the sbdx001, I didn't mind the hardlex or bezel, seemed to coinicde well with a professional quality dive watch, The sapphire and ceramic, while nice, have escalated the price a bit and in my opinion take away from some of the utility feel of the watch,. Am i the only one who thinks this? i wasn't going to cull the 705 pages to find the popular opinion...
> ...


I just looked and the SBDX017 seems to be going for the same price as the new version.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Because some people prefer the thinner profile, marinemaster text, that bezel pip, the more rounded bezel top and domed crystal.

But then the newer model has a deeper black color on the bezel and dial which gives it a certain richness as well as the way the new ceramic bezel reflects light, oh and it's lumed nicely.

Personally I'd be just as happy with either given the pros and cons but I stupidly sold my sbdx017 last year a month before they got discontinued. And now again I'm stupidly planning to sell this one lol..

Here's some photos of mine which I've posted previously.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Riceknight, why are you planning to sell your MM300 again? Just curious.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

I just have to many watches and needed to choose between a couple, I have a Grand Seiko I'll keep in it's place.

Nothing against this lovely watch.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

What is the best source for a replacement clasp? I’ve found some on eBay. I searched the forum, but most of the threads seems to be dated.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## josh999 (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm going to have to replace the crystal on my SBDX017. Yobokies Sapphire or the original Seiko Hardlex??


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

inspectorj28 said:


> Ive been back and forth on my next purchase. I've been looking at a SBDC053/059, SLA019, and used Speedmasters (yes, I know these are all much different in every respect) so I took a drive to a Seiko/Omega AD to see what I could check out on my wrist. They didn't have any of the SBDCs but did have a SLA021, and man did I fall in love with it. While the Speedmaster is a beautiful watch, I was slightly underwhelmed on my wrist. It would likely grow on me but it didn't speak to me like I expected. While I do love the 019, I'm extremely tempted to grab the 021 as I feel it is a little more versatile. Price was 2600 USD with a sale discount which seems pretty reasonable.
> 
> I've read through several pages of this thread, other threads in the forum, Reddit, new/used listings, etc. Hoping some of the gurus and nice folks here could offer some opinions and/or influence my decision. Thanks in advance.


The answer is always one of each


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

nolte said:


>


First the Tuna and now this?! Loving the camo Nato!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

nolte said:


>


Hi Nolte...may I ask which camo nato is this - also the one on your tunas ?

Thanks,
Tirthak

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

I was wondering if there is any reason to get the JDM SBDX023 vs the ROW SLA021?
The lowest price I've seen for the SLA021 on ebay is $2,500 vs $2,850 for the SBDX023 from Seiya in Japan.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Gnomon has the SLA021/SBDX023 for $2,800. That seems like a fair price for non-grey market. What do you guys think? Is $2,800 the settled down, post hype price, or do you think it has further to drop?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Considering I've seen very nice used 017 models lately for about $1800 I certainly wouldn't pay $1K more for sapphire & ceramic.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

riceknight said:


> Because some people prefer the thinner profile, marinemaster text, that bezel pip, the more rounded bezel top and domed crystal.
> 
> But then the newer model has a deeper black color on the bezel and dial which gives it a certain richness as well as the way the new ceramic bezel reflects light, oh and it's lumed nicely.
> 
> ...


Why you selling? Edit I saw why. Could you get your money back ? Are they retaining their value ?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Considering I've seen very nice used 017 models lately for about $1800 I certainly wouldn't pay $1K more for sapphire & ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


What have you seen NEW SDBDX017s going for? New in box with tags? 23K? I just bought an SBDX023 for 25K, so I did just pay $200 for an updated model of the SBDX001/012/017...


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

It is nice that sbdx023 is available worldwide now. It means, servicing would not be required to send it to japan.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

josh999 said:


> I'm going to have to replace the crystal on my SBDX017. Yobokies Sapphire or the original Seiko Hardlex??


Why do you need to replace the crystal? I thought about getting the sapphire but my one is still under warranty so replacing the crystal will invalidate it.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> I was wondering if there is any reason to get the JDM SBDX023 vs the ROW SLA021?
> The lowest price I've seen for the SLA021 on ebay is $2,500 vs $2,850 for the SBDX023 from Seiya in Japan.


I would be interested in the answer to that as well, if anyone knows for sure... Is there any difference between the two? However I am guessing they are the same?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Considering I've seen very nice used 017 models lately for about $1800 I certainly wouldn't pay $1K more for sapphire & ceramic.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Well if you're comparing used price to brand new then it's hardly $1000 just for ceramic and sapphire now is it, part of that price is for having it new considering most items plunge at least 20% in value the second they are opened and considered used.


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Galaga said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > Because some people prefer the thinner profile, marinemaster text, that bezel pip, the more rounded bezel top and domed crystal.
> ...


It's pretty rare to buy new and then get your money back when you sell second hand, it doesn't work like that unless the model is very hard to find and or you grabbed a huge discount at purchase.

So no I wouldn't expect to get my money back, but I also don't think I will lose a huge amount, it all depends on patience.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

aafanatic said:


> What have you seen NEW SDBDX017s going for? New in box with tags? 23K? I just bought an SBDX023 for 25K, so I did just pay $200 for an updated model of the SBDX001/012/017...


I said used 017's.....

Edit: Also just saw where a minty used 2017 year model 017 sell for $1700 on another forum.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

riceknight said:


> Well if you're comparing used price to brand new then it's hardly $1000 just for ceramic and sapphire now is it, part of that price is for having it new considering most items plunge at least 20% in value the second they are opened and considered used.


For money immediately out of pocket it actually is $1K difference if the new model goes for $2800. Just saw where a minty used 2017 model year 017 sold on another forum for $1700.

So if I'm in the market for one I just saved $1100 versus new. Not cracking on the new models, but I'd rather save a grand.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> For money immediately out of pocket it actually is $1K difference if the new model goes for $2800. Just saw where a minty used 2017 model year 017 sold on another forum for $1700.
> 
> So if I'm in the market for one I just saved $1100 versus new. Not cracking on the new models, but I'd rather save a grand.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


A minty used 017 and a new with tags and warranty 017 sell for about 1k difference as well. When the 023 has flooded market a minty used 023 will probably sell for 1,900. I just bought a new 023 for 2,500 and I didn't have to wait four to five years for the used market to settle.

PS There's a minty 017 on this forum that started at 2,500 and has slowly dropped to 2,100. I seriously considered getting it, but I prefer the 023 for now. Of course I love ALL variations of the MM300: 001, 012, 017, SLA017, SLA019...


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Less than a month ago a minty 023 sold for 2150...


----------



## TKiteCD (May 7, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I saw a new condition SBDX017 for $1700 on another forum. That's hard to beat.
> 
> @robotazky


Buy a used 017 and see if you can send it to Seiko in Japan to have the crystal replaced with the new Sapphire.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I saw a new condition SBDX017 for $1700 on another forum. That's hard to beat.
> 
> @robotazky


Oh really? Do tell

James

We are all God's children (even the ass*#@!*.)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The deals are out there. $1700 sold.....

https://www.thewatchsite.com/showthread.php?p=2703651

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> First the Tuna and now this?! Loving the camo Nato!





shahtirthak said:


> Hi Nolte...may I ask which camo nato is this - also the one on your tunas ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tirthak
> ...


Thanks you guys... no this NATO is a different NATO (20mm) from anything I put on a tuna.
It was branded 'Megalith' and is the only green digicamo NATO I think I've seen.
If you google it you can find it on Amazon etc (that's where I bought it) but it doesn't seem to be available anymore.
In this link you can see it pictured smaller below:
https://www.amazon.ca/Premium-Ballistic-Straps-Stainless-Buckle/dp/B072KL3X6D

Maybe they will be available again at some point I don't know... Sorry.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

nolte said:


> Thanks you guys... no this NATO is a different NATO (20mm) from anything I put on a tuna.
> It was branded 'Megalith' and is the only green digicamo NATO I think I've seen.
> If you google it you can find it on Amazon etc (that's where I bought it) but it doesn't seem to be available anymore.
> In this link you can see it pictured smaller below:
> ...


Thanks Nolte....something somewhere will turn up eventually!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Haveston Invasion Strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

For your reading pleasure 
_(or you can just enjoy the pics - now all in one place ;-) )_

Seiko's SLA025 (SBEX007): A Pictorial


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Hi! Here's my MM300 on black vintage leather strap. I prefer it to the brown leather and I might actually prefer it to the OEM rubber. In my opinion it compliments the watch nicely and the white seams make for a nice detail.

The only question I have is, is it too thick at 4mm? How thick a leather strap do you guys usually wear on a MM300? I am afraid however, that a thinner strap would not be as comfortable on such a heavy watch and might look out of place, or am I mistaken?

The pics:




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Are the days of sub 2k MM300 over? I started looking at the new models after a long departure and I'm shocked how much more they are? $2600+ is the best I am seeing these days. The SBDX017 used to sell for $1750+/-. Nearly $1000 premium? I'm not griping just trying to learn what the new market prices are? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a buddy send me his SBDX017 to sell for him on here. I took a million pictures from all angles of the watch, the box, the spare bracelets etc. I then called him up and said I would be selling all the extras and sending him the money...because the watch is now mine. Just could not let it go after having it in hand. What they always say about this watch is absolutely correct...pictures will never do it justice. You must see it in the flesh. Already loving it on EO and on Single Pass Havestons. Such a great watch that will compliment my Pelagos well. Happy to be in the club.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

burdy said:


> I had a buddy send me his SBDX017 to sell for him on here. I took a million pictures from all angles of the watch, the box, the spare bracelets etc. I then called him up and said I would be selling all the extras and sending him the money...because the watch is now mine. Just could not let it go after having it in hand. What they always say about this watch is absolutely correct...pictures will never do it justice. You must see it in the flesh. Already loving it on EO and on Single Pass Havestons. Such a great watch that will compliment my Pelagos well. Happy to be in the club.
> View attachment 13905031


Sounds like your buddy knew what he was doing to begin with. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

nolte said:


> Thanks you guys... no this NATO is a different NATO (20mm) from anything I put on a tuna.
> It was branded 'Megalith' and is the only green digicamo NATO I think I've seen.
> If you google it you can find it on Amazon etc (that's where I bought it) but it doesn't seem to be available anymore.
> In this link you can see it pictured smaller below:
> ...


Ah, good call. I hadn't considered the lug width difference. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks like Seiko USA is now servicing the 8L35. Anyone verify this?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

My new Marinemaster:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Such a sweet watch, regardless of the configuration.....









Geesh, just noticed my keyboard! Man, better clean that!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Semper Jeep said:


> My new Marinemaster:


Superb picture


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Caught a good shot as we wind down this beautiful day.










@robotazky


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Caught a good shot as we wind down this beautiful day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks excellent. I really feel they upgraded all the right things on this latest model, especially the gold accents. Now if I could just come to terms with the new price. I'm close, but knowing what I paid for my last SBDX001 it's going to take some convincing.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Premise said:


> That looks excellent. I really feel they upgraded all the right things on this latest model, especially the gold accents. Now if I could just come to terms with the new price. I'm close, but knowing what I paid for my last SBDX001 it's going to take some convincing.


The deep, matching black of the dial and bezel are much more prominent than the gold in person. The older ones looked gray to me.

@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Semper Jeep said:


> My new Marinemaster:


Great choice.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Haveston M1936 strap.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

In da club!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

In between downpours


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> Sounds like your buddy knew what he was doing to begin with.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Well maybe, but likely just because he wanted it gone and knew I would like it, but he sold it to me for a song so it was a nice gesture too.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Premise said:


> That looks excellent. I really feel they upgraded all the right things on this latest model, especially the gold accents. Now if I could just come to terms with the new price. I'm close, but knowing what I paid for my last SBDX001 it's going to take some convincing.


I'm in the same boat. I made a HUGE mistake selling my 012 years ago for really cheap and want a 023 again but it costs more than my LE version did! Very close to pulling the trigger though....

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


That color of green is beautiful! Thanks *jmanlay*!


----------



## 2000cvance (Nov 3, 2018)

jmanlay said:


>


What type of strap is that mm300 on, nice contrast.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

2000cvance said:


> What type of strap is that mm300 on, nice contrast.


scurfa 100% rubber extremely comfortable


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

2000cvance said:


> What type of strap is that mm300 on, nice contrast.


dp


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Really enjoying this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


Eeek........I don't know man? Is that blue really the right color?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Eeek........I don't know man? Is that blue really the right color?


No good ?
I purposely stayed w the lighter blue


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> No good ?
> I purposely stayed w the lighter blue


I guess comparatively light blue is better than navy.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Look who's coming to dinner:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Actually, we slept together last night. She looks pretty good the morning after with no make up.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Some of the guys on the forum were giving me a hard time, saying she could lose a couple of pounds, but I think she looks hot. I like a watch with a little meat on her bones. And besides, she's only running +5 sec after being with me all night and day ;-)


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

This watch was made for an 8.5" wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

aafanatic said:


> Some of the guys on the forum were giving me a hard time, saying she could lose a couple of pounds, but I think she looks hot. I like a watch with a little meat on her bones. And besides, she's only running +5 sec after being with me all night and day ;-)


Maybe if you change her dress, she wouldn't be so heavy...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

The greenie weekend time.









Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Still loving the Green Marine.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Green lantern

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Best,
Chris
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Day three. +5 sec a day. I love the bracelet. I think I love the clasp as well. At least with the divers extension my biggest friend can try it on rather than just looking at it;-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Blushark Alphashark Slim in Forest Green.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Studioscale (Feb 11, 2019)

Which edition, version, year etc. is this case from? Does anyone here know? Obviously it seems to be from 2000 but I've seen a couple variations of the numbers which go under that inscription. I'm quite sure I've seen ###/500 but also ###/2000.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Studioscale said:


> Which edition, version, year etc. is this case from? Does anyone here know? Obviously it seems to be from 2000 but I've seen a couple variations of the numbers which go under that inscription. I'm quite sure I've seen ###/500 but also ###/2000.
> 
> View attachment 13932629


This should be the SBDX003 from the historical collection in year 2000


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Admiralty Grey Toxic Rogue. The bezel shows almost 4 years of wear!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Simple the best

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Scurfa


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Day Lume


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Terrible shot, but you can see my MM300 on a jubilee in the corner. 2nd time it's welcomed an addition to the family!

Forgot the picture!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

jsohal said:


> Terrible shot, but you can see my MM300 on a jubilee in the corner. 2nd time it's welcomed an addition to the family!
> 
> Forgot the picture!
> 
> ...


Congrats! 
One of the best moments in life

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

burdy said:


> View attachment 13920151


Nice pair! I'd love to see more of those together?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Is there any Consensus which strapcode bracelet works best with the MM300? 

Super Oyster
Hexad Oyster
Angus Jubilee

I've owned the Angus on 2 other watches and it is a heavy solid bracelet but I'm worried it makes an already heavy watch worse? Maybe not? Alternately is the Super Oyster not much different than the OEM bracelet?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> SBDX001 on Admiralty Grey Toxic Rogue. The bezel shows almost 4 years of wear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this! Not babied a bit, and it doesn't look too bad either. Like an older sub with the aluminum bezel and years of wabi sabi from when people actually wore them as tool watches. Did you put all the wear on there yourself?


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Here is one more pic and my shameless plug if you decide on the Angus Jubilee:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/str...loyment-clasp-mm300-marinemaster-4900535.html


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

burdy said:


> Here is one more pic and my shameless plug if you decide on the Angus Jubilee:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/str...loyment-clasp-mm300-marinemaster-4900535.html
> View attachment 13934787


Bad salesman

your shameless plug shouldn't have been attached to those watches looking so good on straps!

Thanks for the side by side. I've looked at a LHD for a long time. Ended up with a SBBN040 instead. Now waiting on a MM300 next week.


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Bad salesman
> 
> your shameless plug shouldn't have been attached to those watches looking so good on straps!
> 
> Thanks for the side by side. I've looked at a LHD for a long time. Ended up with a SBBN040 instead. Now waiting on a MM300 next week.


Haha. Well, I can honestly say, I've been on WUS for 12 years and I've NEVER worn a bracelet in my life. I just don't like them so it's all straps for me. Thought about the LHD myself but didn't want the cream patina and red lettering to limit my strap choices...the white and black goes with everything. You will love the MM300, such an awesome piece.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

burdy said:


> Haha. Well, I can honestly say, I've been on WUS for 12 years and I've NEVER worn a bracelet in my life. I just don't like them so it's all straps for me. Thought about the LHD myself but didn't want the cream patina and red lettering to limit my strap choices...the white and black goes with everything. You will love the MM300, such an awesome piece.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


This will be 3rd times a charm for me.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations !!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! Yes, I am the first owner, bought it new grey market back in Apr 2015 with the hope that someday my soon to be born son (June 2015) would inherit this watch from me. This has been the most worn watch since then but lately the Darth has been competing for wrist time as well. 

Honestly though, even if I try to babysit I am not capable of doing it....a scrape against the wall or door jamb is not never too far away from me! I did not even notice the bezel markings between 20-25 until this picture which caught it in the right light and magnified on the screen. No issues though, I am happy with the way it looks.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

burdy said:


> Here is one more pic and my shameless plug if you decide on the Angus Jubilee:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/str...loyment-clasp-mm300-marinemaster-4900535.html
> View attachment 13934787


Would you sell it without the clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Would you sell it without the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Maybe, PM me your thoughts.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Alphashark Slim in Ocean Blue.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Thanks! Yes, I am the first owner, bought it new grey market back in Apr 2015 with the hope that someday my soon to be born son (June 2015) would inherit this watch from me. This has been the most worn watch since then but lately the Darth has been competing for wrist time as well.
> 
> Honestly though, even if I try to babysit I am not capable of doing it....a scrape against the wall or door jamb is not never too far away from me! I did not even notice the bezel markings between 20-25 until this picture which caught it in the right light and magnified on the screen. No issues though, I am happy with the way it looks.


This was directed to biscuit141.....sorry did not make it clear earlier.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Studioscale (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know if the MM300 chapter ring is used on any other Seiko model? I need a chapter ring but when I search for SBDX0xx chapter ring specifically I can't find one anywhere. They look very similar to chapter rings on other Seikos.


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

Sbdx001 😎


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

nolte said:


> Thanks you guys... no this NATO is a different NATO (20mm) from anything I put on a tuna.
> It was branded 'Megalith' and is the only green digicamo NATO I think I've seen.
> If you google it you can find it on Amazon etc (that's where I bought it) but it doesn't seem to be available anymore.
> In this link you can see it pictured smaller below:
> ...


Found a Digital Camo Nato in my city and almost next door at www.nomadwatchworks.com









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry, posted pics in the wrong forum, got mixed up between this & the Tuna forum.
Iust ignore the watch and look at the strap. This is also available in 20mm with SS hardware at their online store.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> Sorry, posted pics in the wrong forum, got mixed up between this & the Tuna forum.
> Iust ignore the watch and look at the strap. This is also available in 20mm with SS hardware at their online store.


It looks good!
I'll check them out. I prefer the smaller hardware to the rings but I do like that strap.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

They call it stormy Monday....


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

...but Tuesday's just as bad.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi guys!
How is the Diashield holding up in the new MM300s?


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

The newer MM come with sapphire crystal now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Hi guys!
> How is the Diashield holding up in the new MM300s?


I know you're likely talking about the Gen 3 models, but my SBDX017 with over 10-11 months of wear (can't remember exactly) is entirely scratch free on the case. Only sign of wear is where the clasp meets the bracelet due to abrasion between the two points.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

ahonobaka said:


> I know you're likely talking about the Gen 3 models, but my SBDX017 with over 10-11 months of wear (can't remember exactly) is entirely scratch free on the case. Only sign of wear is where the clasp meets the bracelet due to abrasion between the two points.


Good to know that, thanks!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Keep on feeling an urge to try and trade my black bay for an mm300. Just not sure if I’d regret it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Keep on feeling an urge to try and trade my black bay for an mm300. Just not sure if I'd regret it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man...I would make that trade all day everyday, but that's just me. But I think the MM300 is one of the best divers for the money out there. I had it for a few weeks then upgraded to the SLA025. But I freaking loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

txkill said:


> Man...I would make that trade all day everyday, but that's just me. But I think the MM300 is one of the best divers for the money out there. I had it for a few weeks then upgraded to the SLA025. But I freaking loved it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aww man don't tell me that lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Aww man don't tell me that lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I've never owned a black bay before. Though I've tried them on a bunch of times. The MM300 wears bigger, but there's just something about it that is just fantastic. Wears like a beast cuz it is one, but the quality is top notch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Keep on feeling an urge to try and trade my black bay for an mm300. Just not sure if I'd regret it...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you have the Black Bay Black with the ETA (Smile text and rose logo)......don't trade for the MM300. Not a good trade. If you have any other model it's a wash. The MM will be thicker and heavier but also immediately feels like a higher quality and more expensive piece.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> If you have the Black Bay Black with the ETA (Smile text and rose logo)......don't trade for the MM300. Not a good trade. If you have any other model it's a wash. The MM will be thicker and heavier but also immediately feels like a higher quality and more expensive piece.


Interesting what would you say in particular feels higher quality about the MM300

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

tynan.nida said:


> Interesting what would you say in particular feels higher quality about the MM300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Typical Seiko qualities of case finishing, case design, bezel feel, and design. Dial detailing. The black bay isn't bad by any means. the BB bracelet is better for sure. But seiko gets the details done better. Here are a couple of closeup dial shots to show some differences.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't speak to the new ceramix bezels because I haven't handled it yet (Thursday!!!!) but the scratch magnet old bezel was just so sublime! Again nothing wrong with the tudor but the MM looks more posh.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> Interesting what would you say in particular feels higher quality about the MM300
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the MM300 and BB GMT, and IMO, the Black Bay feels more well put together, like a more precisely built tool. However, the case, hands and bezel finishing makes the MM300 feel much more special. In comparison, I find the Black Bay to be almost dull, even though it is very well made.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

aalin13 said:


> I have the MM300 and BB GMT, and IMO, the Black Bay feels more well put together, like a more precisely built tool. However, the case, hands and bezel finishing makes it feel much more special. In comparison, I find the Black Bay to be almost dull, even though it is very well made.


I find this an interesting quote in general regarding a lot of Swiss vs Seiko; The Swiss tend toward being more solid, well put together and with great machined execution with very tight tolerances. Seiko's on the other hand tend towards...lacking...said characteristics but in most cases have more warmth and personality than their coldly perfect Swiss competitors. General sweeping statement, I know


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> I find this an interesting quote in general regarding a lot of Swiss vs Seiko; The Swiss tend toward being more solid, well put together and with great machined execution with very tight tolerances. Seiko's on the other hand tend towards...lacking...said characteristics but in most cases have more warmth and personality than their coldly perfect Swiss competitors. General sweeping statement, I know


I've almost been wearing my sbdc061 for the opposite reason. My black bay is the red one with gold accents in comparison to the relatively stark monochromatic seiko which I've been drawn too lately.

Seikos really so have that special something though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

ahonobaka said:


> I find this an interesting quote in general regarding a lot of Swiss vs Seiko; The Swiss tend toward being more solid, well put together and with great machined execution with very tight tolerances. Seiko's on the other hand tend towards...lacking...said characteristics but in most cases have more warmth and personality than their coldly perfect Swiss competitors. General sweeping statement, I know


Looks I'm not the only one that feels this way. I'd say my observation extends to GS as well, not just the MM300. Their finishing is amazing to look at and appreciate, but I find modern Swiss watches to feel more precisely built.

However, and this is just my opinion, I find watches like the modern Rolex and Omega to be almost boring. They are very well made and very shiny, but somehow I find them boring and feel that they are really designed to be worn as jewellery. Whereas a Seiko doesn't wow you when first handled, but there's a lasting charm as you find little details to appreciate.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

gshock626 said:


>


Amazing photos just looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

tynan.nida said:


> Amazing photos just looks fantastic!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Appreciate it.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

aalin13 said:


> I have the MM300 and BB GMT, and IMO, the Black Bay feels more well put together, like a more precisely built tool. However, the case, hands and bezel finishing makes the MM300 feel much more special. In comparison, I find the Black Bay to be almost dull, even though it is very well made.


I would somewhat agree and disagree. I have both as well and I would say the watch head for the mm300 feels much more put together and precise (function of the mono bloc case) than the BB. But when both are on the bracelet, the BB's better bracelet definitely makes the the BB feel more put together. But again, on a strap the MM300 feels more put together to me.

That being said, both are great watches.... which is why I have both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsohal said:


> I would somewhat agree and disagree. I have both as well and I would say the watch head for the mm300 feels much more put together and precise (function of the mono bloc case) than the BB. But when both are on the bracelet, the BB's better bracelet definitely makes the the BB feel more put together. But again, on a strap the MM300 feels more put together to me.
> 
> That being said, both are great watches.... which is why I have both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1
That's why I said its a wash trade for anything other than the ETA BBB which is a collector's item in the making. (BB GMT and BB 58 are different category all together)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

gshock626 said:


>


Superb Pics!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Superb Pics!


Thank you!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder does anyone prefer the black over the green SLA019?


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My bar has been taken over by multiple generations of Star Wars figures. I also had my MM300 handy. Photo-op.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Wednesday's worse....


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

...and Thursday's oh so sad


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Finally, I'm back


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Finally, I'm back


Awesome! I guess great minds and such since I've got a SLA021 coming to me this week also. It's been 2 years since my last MM300 and my 3rd go around with the watch so I know what I'm getting and really looking forward to it!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Awesome! I guess great minds and such since I've got a SLA021 coming to me this week also. It's been 2 years since my last MM300 and my 3rd go around with the watch so I know what I'm getting and really looking forward to it!


Yeah bro, really missed my MM300! So happy to get one again.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

I wear mine more often than not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Awesome! I guess great minds and such since I've got a SLA021 coming to me this week also. It's been 2 years since my last MM300 and my 3rd go around with the watch so I know what I'm getting and really looking forward to it!


I look forward to hearing old V new thoughts and opinions.

Certainly looks like they have tightened up QC from the 001 days.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

For those interested, I couldn't really find much detail on the Strapcode Super Oyster for the MM300. Here's some detailed photos on my 8.5" wrist. I had to remove one link when using the stock clasp. No links using the Strapcode basic clasp.

It's well made. On par with the stock bracelet. The links are shorter so it hugs the wrist better. The end link could be more sculpted to fit better, but overall it's a good purchase. Definitely buying the jubilee next.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lazy day.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Won't be long and that ice will be gone!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Finally, I'm back


Hell of a way to come back. Congrats on the Green Marine!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

txkill said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That SLA025 rips my heart every time. How are you finding the 19mm strap? Anything else you can tell us mere mortals? ;-)


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Finally, I'm back


That's SWEET! Looking forward to your amazing pics with the Green Marine.


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> That SLA025 rips my heart every time. How are you finding the 19mm strap? Anything else you can tell us mere mortals? ;-)


It's just a dope watch. The 19mm strap doesn't bother me at all. You forget that it's 19 mm after wearing it for any amount of time. The case is what kills me. It just looks so great from behind with the monocoque case.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

zaratsu said:


> Hell of a way to come back. Congrats on the Green Marine!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk





shahtirthak said:


> That's SWEET! Looking forward to your amazing pics with the Green Marine.


Thanks guys! I didn't know it's nicknamed the Green Marine


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

txkill said:


> It's just a dope watch. The 19mm strap doesn't bother me at all. You forget that it's 19 mm after wearing it for any amount of time. The case is what kills me. It just looks so great from behind with the monocoque case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is so AWEsome. Thanks for sharing it with us. I love that clean back. A real work of art.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

The Eagle flies on Friday...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

...and Saturday I'm on the town.


----------



## Sassi (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Round 3 begins!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Round 3 begins!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So guess that means you've had the 001, 017, and now this. Love to hear your thoughts/comparisons.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> So guess that means you've had the 001, 017, and now this. Love to hear your thoughts/comparisons.


I had them. 001 to 017 was subtle. The crown I guess. I didn't notice MEMS timekeeping superiority or DiaShield.

The 023 is on another level. The cohesive, matching, dark blacks of the dial and bezel are the obvious differences as soon as you pick it up.

It sounds more subtle than it is in person. It goes from a nice Shogun-quality diver to a real Rolex competitor, in my opinion. The 023 is flashier and slightly less utilitarian.

Seiko's ability to slowly evolve to higher and higher levels is probably the most notable feature. I can't imagine an MM300 owner being less happy with the new one.

@robotazky


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I had them. 001 to 017 was subtle. The crown I guess. I didn't notice MEMS timekeeping superiority or DiaShield.
> 
> The 023 is on another level. The cohesive, matching, dark blacks of the dial and bezel are the obvious differences as soon as you pick it up.
> 
> ...


You think the dial looking darker could be enhanced by the sapphire?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> You think the dial looking darker could be enhanced by the sapphire?


No, it is definitely much blacker.

@robotazky


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The shop I bought the watch from did not have the tools to size the bracelet. So I went to a neighbourhood watch shop to size it. After 1 day of wearing the watch, one of the pins came out! Luckily I wasnt wearing the watch at that time if not I'm sure it would have dropped from my wrist. So now, it's on temporarily on a nato strap.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> The shop I bought the watch from did not have the tools to size the bracelet. So I went to a neighbourhood watch shop to size it. After 1 day of wearing the watch, one of the pins came out! Luckily I wasnt wearing the watch at that time if not I'm sure it would have dropped from my wrist. So now, it's on temporarily on a nato strap.


The collar was missing on the pin that fell out. Guarantee it.

@robotazky


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> The collar was missing on the pin that fell out. Guarantee it.
> 
> @robotazky


That's what I told the shop owner when I went back to them. However, they didnt have any spare collars and asked me to bring my spare links to fix it.
Not sure I want to go back to the same shop, urgh!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> That's what I told the shop owner when I went back to them. However, they didnt have any spare collars and asked me to bring my spare links to fix it.
> Not sure I want to go back to the same shop, urgh!


$10 generic watch repair kit is better than idiots who own a watch shop and lose the collars.

@robotazky


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Problem solved. I am at the mall now and walked into my GS AD who helped me get it right😁


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Problem solved. I am at the mall now and walked into my GS AD who helped me get it right


Good to hear!

If you plan on owning more Seiko divers, it's worthwhile learning how to size your own bracelets. All you need is a ~$5 pin removal tool off eBay and a few spare minutes.

For some pin and collar setups, a paperclip or mobile phone sim tray pusher also helps to push the bracelet pins completely out if the bracelet sizing tool is too short (which most are).

Otherwise, definitely stick with Seiko specialists who are experienced in pin and collar bracelet resizing.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Problem solved. I am at the mall now and walked into my GS AD who helped me get it right


Its easy to loose the collars if you are not careful but sizing the bracelet your self is very manageable.
congrats on the repurchase.... between you and Valuewatchguy I'm having nostalgic pangs for the old MM300.
looking forward to more photos.

Here's one of my old ones


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks guys. I will take everyone's advise to get the tool kit. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

What kit you guys use? I had a blue plastic one and that didn't last long

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> What kit you guys use? I had a blue plastic one and that didn't last long
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


A metal one like this. Plenty on eBay. Mine's been 6 years and going strong.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com.au/ulk/itm/283375808501

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

This is by far the fastest and simplest for me.










@robotazky


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Sick 025! Mine says hi!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

I ended up selling my MM300 due to moving towards smaller sized watches, but Im glad this thread is around so I can continue to drool from time-to-time.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green marine on a strapcode super engineer....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> So guess that means you've had the 001, 017, and now this. Love to hear your thoughts/comparisons.


001 and 012 before.

I miss the bezel depth, tone, and texture of the old model. I hated how delicate it was. I love the gold second hand. I miss the Marinemaster text. The qc on newer models looks better. I appreciate diashield. Still heavy as a brick. I haven't worn it on bracelet yet but it looks the same as the old ones. 
I'll take sapphire any day over the old hardlex. Crown action is a bit more solid and less finicky than my previous MM300.

The new price jump seems excessive but what can you do about that.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Forgot to post this....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> This is by far the fastest and simplest for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here, works perfect.....

I also do my strap sizing on a large black foam pad, that way when the collar pings skyward, it at least lands (and stops) on a surface that my aging eyes can see it on!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh I forgot @robotaz is right the dial is blacker. Also the lume application seems more consistant and less hand done. I know some people had a nostalgic attraction to the lumpy lume of the 001 but I prefer the current more precise look on the 023. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> 001 and 012 before.
> 
> I miss the bezel depth, tone, and texture of the old model. I hated how delicate it was. I love the gold second hand. I miss the Marinemaster text. The qc on newer models looks better. I appreciate diashield. Still heavy as a brick. I haven't worn it on bracelet yet but it looks the same as the old ones.
> I'll take sapphire any day over the old hardlex. Crown action is a bit more solid and less finicky than my previous MM300.
> ...


I do love my SBDX021, the green, the sapphire, the part lumed bezel (k, fine no that - full lume please!), the overall build quality....

But I'm happy to admit I do miss my 017 to a degree.....just the rich blackness of it over anything else.....

I'm not a purist, so the Marinmaster/Prospex thing has never bothered me, but I can see a 017 gracing my watchbox again at some point!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! What do I buy if I already have a Marine Master?


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Tuesday! What do I buy if I already have a Marine Master?


Buy what you love, but I bought the SLA025 after my 021. And I will be buying the SLA033 once it comes out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Super awesome sbdx023 on strapcode jubilee. Loving this. Sadly I won't be utilizing the OEM bracelet. Not enough adjustment for my 6.5in wrist.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## geekgeek (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm looking to finally get in on the MM300 action (once I've offloaded some watches)

Assuming I can find the SBDX017, is there any reason I might want to consider the SBDX023 instead? 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

geekgeek said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to finally get in on the MM300 action (once I've offloaded some watches)
> 
> Assuming I can find the SBDX017, is there any reason I might want to consider the SBDX023 instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I prefer the Marinemaster on the dial like the 001 and 017 has, but if you don't care and the money isn't an issue, the upgrade will get you a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

geekgeek said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to finally get in on the MM300 action (once I've offloaded some watches)
> 
> Assuming I can find the SBDX017, is there any reason I might want to consider the SBDX023 instead?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


I don't have the 023, but I have the 017 and the green MM300 and I would say the main differences are the sapphire upgrades (bezel and crystal) the cleaner dial on the 023, and more of a deep black on the 023. Also the bezel "character" is different (I love the 017 bezel). If you're torn you really need to see both in the flesh as the differences are subtle, yet noticeable IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsohal said:


> I don't have the 023, but I have the 017 and the green MM300 and I would say the main differences are the sapphire upgrades (bezel and crystal) the cleaner dial on the 023, and more of a deep black on the 023. Also the bezel "character" is different (I love the 017 bezel). If you're torn you really need to see both in the flesh as the differences are subtle, yet noticeable IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just got to represent for oh two three









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Fozzaru (Nov 30, 2015)

Travelller said:


>


Stunning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^ that is a killer pic!


----------



## machlo (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Green

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

Catching some vitamin D


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Beautiful watch, beautiful Saturday









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Catching some vitamin D


what's the strap in this photo? looks great on this watch!


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

aks12r said:


> what's the strap in this photo? looks great on this watch!


Thanks! It's the Bark strap from Heuerville. It's about 5-6mm at the pinhole and thins to 2-3mm at the tip. The thickness works well with the MM's lugs.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

gshock626 said:


> Thanks! It's the Bark strap from Heuerville. It's about 5-6mm at the pinhole and thins to 2-3mm at the tip. The thickness works well with the MM's lugs.


Thank you so much &#55357;&#56397; I'll check them out ! I really like the way it works on the 017 &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

watchninja123 said:


> Beautiful watch, beautiful Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever try the oyster from strapcode, if so any comparisons to the angus?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did you ever try the oyster from strapcode, if so any comparisons to the angus?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I only have the Angus jubilee for now. I did have both on my skx before and they wear about the same. I do plan on getting the hexad one though.

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

watchninja123 said:


> I only have the Angus jubilee for now. I did have both on my skx before and they wear about the same. I do plan on getting the hexad one though.
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


Please post if you get it. I've been thinking about getting it for awhile now so would love to hear your thoughts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Please post if you get it. I've been thinking about getting it for awhile now so would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The oyster is nice BUT the clasp is the length of the golden gate. A smaller clasp would be welcomed


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jsohal said:


> Please post if you get it. I've been thinking about getting it for awhile now so would love to hear your thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have them both. I prefer the oyster. The jubilee is much better than the standard skx jubilee, but it's still really flexible and feels cheap to me on the watch. This watch Head is so heavy, the oyster is far better at keeping it in place.

I posted some detailed pics of the oyster a few days ago. I use the stock MM300 clasp on mine.

Here's the jubilee. Those 2 polished parts on the end link look like fangs and are too long. They don't flow with the rest of the bracelet. The end link fit is fantastic on the jubilee, however.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I have them both. I prefer the oyster. The jubilee is much better than the standard skx jubilee, but it's still really flexible and feels cheap to me on the watch. This watch Head is so heavy, the oyster is far better at keeping it in place.
> 
> I posted some detailed pics of the oyster a few days ago. I use the stock MM300 clasp on mine.
> 
> ...


Thank you. That's the type of info I was hoping for. I had the Angus on an Turtle and SKX, thought it was good there. But I would only buy a new bracelet if it did a good job of keeping the watch head still on the MM because that's my problem with the OEM bracelet

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

the Blue

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, I started out the day with a different watch, but after hanging out here for a few mins, I have changed up and broken my rotation!

This was going to be tomorrow, but gosh darn, I can break my own rules!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I brought this and the golden tuna as my only watches on vacation. Excellent choices if I do say so myself.










@robotazky


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I brought this and the golden tuna as my only watches on vacation. Excellent choices if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I continue to sell pieces. That and the Golden tuna make up 1/2 of all I have left. So far so good.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I brought this and the golden tuna as my only watches on vacation. Excellent choices if I do say so myself.
> 
> @robotazky


I like to glance at my MM300 while I sip Jai Alai too!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I brought this and the golden tuna as my only watches on vacation. Excellent choices if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Beach time


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Beach time


Where are ya?

@robotazky


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

Just picked up a few "Uncleseiko" straps for my Prospex trio.
The jury's still out in terms of _comfort, durability & quality_ but here are some pics of US's Tropic & Waffle vs. the SBDX001's OEM strap, OEM silicon _(from the SLA017, SLA025 & very most likely, the upcoming SLA033):_





































|>


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Where are ya?
> 
> @robotazky


Seaside FL


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I brought this and the golden tuna as my only watches on vacation. Excellent choices if I do say so myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you ?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> Seaside FL


I ate oysters in Seaside today. We're in Seacrest just to the east of you.

@robotazky


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> I ate oysters in Seaside today. We're in Seacrest just to the east of you.
> 
> @robotazky


So two MM in a reasonable radius say what what .... we can do a MM meet up n of 2


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> So two MM in a reasonable radius say what what .... we can do a MM meet up n of 2


Messaging you is for some reason not available. Hit me up if you can.

@robotazky


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Messaging you is for some reason not available. Hit me up if you can.
> 
> @robotazky


Just PMed


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just got a new hexed oyster for my MM300....

And to clarify some interesting comments I receieved in a PM I will not be responding to:

- I know what a strapcode is.
- I know they have screwed links.
- I've owned many SKXs, both in 007/009 form.
- I have owned a jubilee bracelet, both on a SKX and a turtle...shockingly also a strapcode version!

Who knew?

Enjoy!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Maddog1970 said:


> Just got a new hexed oyster for my MM300....
> 
> And to clarify some interesting comments I receieved in a PM I will not be responding to:
> 
> ...


How do you like it? Is it lighter than the stock bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jsohal said:


> How do you like it? Is it lighter than the stock bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lighter?.....actually feels about the same....

I ship it better? Yeah, I am not a fan of the divers ext on the MM300 or the pin/collar Seiko insists on using....

The screw links on the bracelet are much better, and the overall quality of the bracelet is much better, the General fit and finish is better....

Well worth it IMHO.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

I like the appearance of the US waffle, but I didn’t care for the comfort at all. It seemed too rigid (and I was between sizing holes, which didn’t help). Within a few days I ordered a Bonetto to replace it, which I much prefer. I have a Toxic Magnum waiting in the mail I’m going to give a try.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Thai mm300









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Anyone know if a Rolex Sub bracelet can fit the mm300? Both are 20mm lug width.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

inspectorj28 said:


> I like the appearance of the US waffle, but I didn't care for the comfort at all. It seemed too rigid (and I was between sizing holes, which didn't help). Within a few days I ordered a Bonetto to replace it, which I much prefer. I have a Toxic Magnum waiting in the mail I'm going to give a try.


Does Bonetto make a waffle strap? I didn't see one in their catalog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Anyone know if a Rolex Sub bracelet can fit the mm300? Both are 20mm lug width.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly doubt that because of the vast differences in case shape and size. Lug width alone will not determine fit of a bracelet. Even something as simple as the spring bar hole placement can affect it.

If you get it to work. Please share.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

rcorreale said:


> Does Bonetto make a waffle strap? I didn't see one in their catalog.


I ordered a 306 because it doesn't look like they make a waffle. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Lovely day at the beach


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Which is the better Marinemaster? SBDX017 or SLA021 ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

subdiver said:


> Which is the better Marinemaster? SBDX017 or SLA021 ?


Oooooo...that'll put the cat amoungst the pigeons!

Had a 017, have a 021......both are amazing.....can't go wrong with either.

TBO, if I ever stumble across a well priced 017, I would snag it in a heat beat!


----------



## sjldaniel (Jun 27, 2012)

That's exactly what I did. I was going back and forth between the SBDX017 and the SBDX023/SLA021 (and its SLA019 green limited edition version), and I ultimately ended up snagging a SBDX017 for half the price of the new SBDX023.

While I like the improvements over the previous model, such as the ceramic bezel and the sapphire crystal, they were not enough IMHO to justify the sizable price difference. And after receiving my new 017 and wearing it for a few days, I have no regrets about passing on the newest marine master and am happy with my selection, hardlex crystal and all.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

sjldaniel said:


> That's exactly what I did. I was going back and forth between the SBDX017 and the SBDX023/SLA021 (and its SLA019 green limited edition version), and I ultimately ended up snagging a SBDX017 for half the price of the new SBDX023.
> 
> While I like the improvements over the previous model, such as the ceramic bezel and the sapphire crystal, they were not enough IMHO to justify the sizable price difference. And after receiving my new 017 and wearing it for a few days, I have no regrets about passing on the newest marine master and am happy with my selection, hardlex crystal and all.


I have both and love them both, but there's something about the lacquered bezel on the 017 that appeals to me more than the ceramic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Highly doubt that because of the vast differences in case shape and size. Lug width alone will not determine fit of a bracelet. Even something as simple as the spring bar hole placement can affect it.
> 
> If you get it to work. Please share.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I'm tempted to try. If I knew a good machinest who could machine new end links for me I'd take a crack, but I'm pretty sure your right that the stock bracelet won't fit..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

subdiver said:


> Which is the better Marinemaster? SBDX017 or SLA021 ?


I had a 001, and 012, sold both in fits of rage, waited too long on the 017 and they got snatched up when the Marinemaster text went away (the rumor was the model was being discontinued), prices shot up to crazy territory. Waited 2 years now have a 021 still in crazy $ territory but I think upgrades at least help rationalize the upmarket pricing.

If both priced the same then I pick the 021. If the 017 can be had at a significant discount (at least 20% less) to the 021 then get the 017 for sure.

No matter which model it's a great great watch. I miss the bezel of the 017. I LOVE the sapphire of the 021. The gold second hand and 300M text is a wash to the "marinemaster" text

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sjldaniel (Jun 27, 2012)

Great and sound advice.



valuewatchguy said:


> I had a 001, and 012, sold both in fits of rage, waited too long on the 017 and they got snatched up when the Marinemaster text went away (the rumor was the model was being discontinued), prices shot up to crazy territory. Waited 2 years now have a 021 still in crazy $ territory but I think upgrades at least help rationalize the upmarket pricing.
> 
> If both priced the same then I pick the 021. If the 017 can be had at a significant discount (at least 20% less) to the 021 then get the 017 for sure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sjldaniel said:


> That's exactly what I did. I was going back and forth between the SBDX017 and the SBDX023/SLA021 (and its SLA019 green limited edition version), and I ultimately ended up snagging a SBDX017 for half the price of the new SBDX023.
> 
> While I like the improvements over the previous model, such as the ceramic bezel and the sapphire crystal, they were not enough IMHO to justify the sizable price difference. And after receiving my new 017 and wearing it for a few days, I have no regrets about passing on the newest marine master and am happy with my selection, hardlex crystal and all.


Learnt today that there are two variants of the SBDX017. The lume indices on later versions are larger with thinner metal surrounds.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Learnt today that there are two variants of the SBDX017. The lume indices on later versions are larger with thinner metal surrounds.


Really I'd love to see the 2 side by side?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Really I'd love to see the 2 side by side?


Series 1








Series 2


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 in different lights. On Blushark Original Bond- Red.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Learnt today that there are two variants of the SBDX017. The lume indices on later versions are larger with thinner metal surrounds.


I mentioned this out several months ago, but got shot down.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-post46323997.html#post46323997
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-post46337151.html#post46337151
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-post46356029.html#post46356029
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-post46356341.html#post46356341
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-mm300-thread-631149-post46366371.html#post46366371


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Series 1
> View attachment 13991205
> 
> 
> ...


learn something new everyday around here |>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aks12r said:


> learn something new everyday around here |>


It's a negligible difference.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I think I like the older lume plots better than the newer models. So it looks like I might be picking up a used 001 in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

What do you guys think of this SD MM300?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

I


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Series 1
> View attachment 13991205
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! The series 1 looks just like my 001 did. The Series 2 looks more like my 023. The 023 markers look sharper but lose a bit of 3D depth. Lume still rocks.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> What do you guys think of this SD MM300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the $?

More than 4k USD? Then I would find a preowned SBGA031 instead.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

joaquin1986 said:


> What do you guys think of this SD MM300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't like them from the photo, but someone took a picture of one at Basel in the new seiko thread and I have to say they look great. Going to need to see one in the flesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Damn.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

joaquin1986 said:


> What do you guys think of this SD MM300?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why cant they make the triangle properly pointed! /rant


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Put the crafter blue strap on this last night. I think my search for "the 1 strap" on this watch is finally over!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aks12r said:


> View attachment 13994375
> 
> Put the crafter blue strap on this last night. I think my search for "the 1 strap" on this watch is finally over!


Nice shot. 

What a watch!!


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

RMA said:


> I think I like the older lume plots better than the newer models. So it looks like I might be picking up a used 001 in the near future.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or the 2015-2016 SBDX017. And it has upgraded lume, movement, diashield and mems.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

What about 2017-2018 017 watches ? Send the link specifying that if you don’t mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Nice shot.
> 
> What a watch!!


:-! loving the pixel 3 camera!


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Fresh back from a tuneup, SBDX001 with the gold second hand from the new models. It's very subtle and sometimes not noticeable at all depending on the light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Fresh back from a tuneup, SBDX001 with the gold second hand from the new models.


I like this mod.. tastefully done! 

IG: th3measure


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

TheMeasure said:


> I like this mod.. tastefully done!
> 
> IG: th3measure


Thanks! I'm really happy with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Galaga said:


> After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.


You've got to be kidding. That thing is $10K? Is that confirmed? That's ridiculous.

@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> You've got to be kidding. That thing is $10K? Is that confirmed? That's ridiculous.
> 
> @robotazky


Yes mate. The all black titanium one on rubber is over $6k.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Yes mate. The all black titanium one on rubber is over $6k.


Depends on where you live. US prices are $6k for the diver and $5.5k for the flight master. Europe pricing always sucks as they have the vat that pushes it up. But still 6k for the diver, not 10-K.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Yes mate. The all black titanium one on rubber is over $6k.


I think Seiko is going the wrong way and will figure it out with sales. I don't know anyone who would buy that at that price. I can see $4000 retail and selling for $3500, but $10K is just stupid.

@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I think Seiko is going the wrong way and will figure it out with sales. I don't know anyone who would buy that at that price. I can see $4000 retail and selling for $3500, but $10K is just stupid.
> 
> @robotazky


Correction.

That's the SNR033 (International) / SBDB031 (JDM). Price is €5,600, JP¥580,000, AU$7,750: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselw...nt-prospex


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.


I like the new ones but i reckon youre bang on here mate.
Thats why im thinking of maybe grabbing an old one, the prices are going nuts im worried in a few years i'll be priced out.
You got a great deal, well done.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Cobia said:


> Galaga said:
> 
> 
> > After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.
> ...


Same here. Preowned prices on SBDX017s aren't great, though. Damn, wish I would've been trolling the market back when people thought those were outrageous.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Correction.
> 
> That's the SNR033 (International) / SBDB031 (JDM). Price is €5,600, JP¥580,000, AU$7,750: https://www.plus9time.com/blog/2019/3/21/baselw...nt-prospex


Seiko want to be directly competing with the likes of Tudor, Omega and Rolex and these days at seikos highest level they are putting out watches just as well made and finished, if not better.
You can see the push theyve got going, people are being shocked by the prices but the products generally stand up in comparison, Seikos top tier dive watches really are much better tools than anything the above mentioned brands put out.
Its a bit sad to see the prices go up so much but it was always going to happen i reckon and has been brewing for years.


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Here is your blue


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Seiko want to be directly competing with the likes of Tudor, Omega and Rolex and these days at seikos highest level they are putting out watches just as well made and finished, if not better.
> You can see the push theyve got going, people are being shocked by the prices but the products generally stand up in comparison, Seikos top tier dive watches really are much better tools than anything the above mentioned brands put out.
> Its a bit sad to see the prices go up so much but it was always going to happen i reckon and has been brewing for years.


Seiko was considered as good as Rolex by the mainstream in the 60's and 70's but then lost their way. A Willard cost as much as Submariner back in the day as did the original 1968/69 Marinemasters. Most of them are still running. Which says plenty about their robustness.

If they didn't start offering less expensive watches to the masses they would have had greater prestige and maintained that perception from the early days.

Now they have changed tactics which will be difficult. They are just making up for lost ground.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Seiko doesn’t have the brand power to draw non-WIS into Rolex territory. 


@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko doesn't have the brand power to draw non-WIS into Rolex territory.
> 
> @robotazky


But they did all be it over 40 years ago which is what bothers them.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Seiko doesn't have the brand power to draw non-WIS into Rolex territory.
> 
> @robotazky


To be fair bro i dont think anything has the brand power of Rolex but in years to come they will continue to bridge the gap.
Having said that, Seiko has always been well regarded in Australia, weve always appreciated Seiko a lot more than Americans.
Its always been regarded here as making solid watches with good reputations.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Same here. Preowned prices on SBDX017s aren't great, though. Damn, wish I would've been trolling the market back when people thought those were outrageous.


Yep, the goal posts are shifting, all these seiko divers that looked overpriced a few years ago are now looking like a bargain.
Seikos starting to follow Rolex's modus lol


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> I like the new ones but i reckon youre bang on here mate.
> Thats why im thinking of maybe grabbing an old one, the prices are going nuts im worried in a few years i'll be priced out.
> You got a great deal, well done.


The thing is, it's brand new. Never been worn. I've never been mesmerised by a watch at first glance than the SBDX017. I had no intention of buying it, was just curious at how it looked in the flesh as I've seen many videos state that it has to be seen live to appreciate it. My mate was planning on taking it and selling it to a grey dealer in Japan for close to AUD4K. It's a cliche but it spoke to me and I had to have it and he was so generous to give it to me at mates rates.

#legend


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> The thing is, it's brand new. Never been worn. I've never been mesmerised by a watch at first glance than the SBDX017. I had no intention of buying it, was just curious at how it looked in the flesh as I've seen many videos state that it has to be seen live to appreciate it. My mate was planning on taking it and selling it to a grey dealer in Japan for close to AUD4K. It's a cliche but it spoke to me and I had to have it and he was so generous to give it to me at mates rates.
> 
> #legend


Really good buy bro, best watch you own for mine, and you own a few nice ones, glad you love it.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Seiko was considered as good as Rolex by the mainstream in the 60's and 70's but then lost their way. A Willard cost as much as Submariner back in the day as did the original 1968/69 Marinemasters.


1973: Seiko 6105 retailed for 310 DM (Deutsche Mark, German currency)
1974: Rolex 5513 retailed for 665 DM

source: Dive into watches - Review Seiko 6105-8110

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Yep, the goal posts are shifting, all these seiko divers that looked overpriced a few years ago are now looking like a bargain.
> Seikos starting to follow Rolex's modus lol


funny you should post that - I was just drawing a comparison of the Rolex business model on a different thread and I think it is clear Seiko have taken some notes from Rolex for their future pricing;

*"look, I wanted a rolex sub a few years ago when they were around 5k. Now they are 8k and I will not pay that, but other people will - right up until the point where the manufacturer are making more than they are selling. THAT is the point where the seller does one of two things; they reduce price or they reduce production. Rolex is a good example of this with the Sub. 
**Seiko can charge whatever they like, if you're not happy to pay it then don't, I am 100% sure someone else will - but until Seiko saturate the market you will not see a shift in either price direction or numbers produced.

As for consumer loyalty and why a lot of Seiko fans are upset about the new pricing, this only matters to Seiko when profit margins are thin...
eg making a monster costs $200 and MRSP is $300 (figures are arbitrary) - then it matters to them to keep customers happy because they need to sell a lot of monsters to make a decent profit. 
Today, they can make a springdrive, case it in a steel case, slap some Zaratsu polishing on there by an old man who lives in a cave and eats grass to purify his mind,, box it in cardboard, ship it around the world all for less than $500 and MRSP it for $8000! (figures again arbitrary). So now SEIKO can make more money then previously and improve brand value by selling fewer units & keeping *​*fewer customers happy! 
**That's Capitalism.
If you want to get Seiko to take notice of you again and provision products for a wider audience? STOP BUYING THEIR PRODUCTS!"*​


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

ahonobaka said:


> Here is your blue


Really like that! Probably out of my budget but will this be a regular offering or an LE like the green version?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> 1973: Seiko 6105 retailed for 310 DM (Deutsche Mark, German currency)
> 1974: Rolex 5513 retailed for 665 DM
> 
> source: Dive into watches - Review Seiko 6105-8110
> ...


Nice try.

$230 in 1970 and $355 in 1975. Someone else can find Seiko. Try the 6159. Ended in 1969. How much were they? Close enough to 1970.

https://www.minus4plus6.com/PriceEvolution.php


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Nice try.
> 
> $230 in 1970 and $355 in 1975. Someone else can find Seiko.


I don't care about the price evolution of the Sub over 5 years.

Your statement was that _"A Willard cost as much as Submariner back in the day" _and I gave you retail prices of both watches from '73 and '74, which is very close in time.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> I don't care about the price evolution of the Sub over 5 years.
> 
> Your statement was that _"A Willard cost as much as Submariner back in the day" _and I gave you retail prices of both watches from '73 and '74, which is very close in time.


At least I gave you an English article. . Aren't your figures incorrect according to my reference??


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> At least I gave you an English article. . Aren't your figures incorrect according to my reference??


'Yours' are US prices for Rolex only, 'mine' are German prices for both at the same time.

Prices were and are different all over the world anyway, so we cannot compare the figures here. And of course it could have been, that a Willard was priced more attractive over here in Germany, if Seiko wasn't as much appreciated as Rolex was and maybe it could have been the same in other countries.

However, the Willard was less than half the price of a Sub!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> 'Yours' are US prices for Rolex only, 'mine' are German prices for both at the same time.
> 
> Prices were and are different all over the world anyway, so we cannot compare the figures here. And of course it could have been, that a Willard was priced more attractive over here in Germany, if Seiko wasn't as much appreciated as Rolex was and maybe it could have been the same in other countries.
> 
> However, the Willard was less than half the price of a Sub!


Bernd

I read somewhere on these forums that they were priced very close to each other. I'm assuming it was the US market.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I read somewhere on these forums that they were priced very close to each other. I'm assuming it was the US market.


Here we go:



douglasf13 said:


> The 5513 Sub was only $175 in 1969, as opposed to the $95 6105.


(Source: WUS - Original sale price of older Seiko divers? The thread also has links to old catalogues featuring this price and shows ads with the 6105 for 75$ and 95$.)

So the 6105 was roughly half the Sub in '69 in the US and less than half '73/74 in Germany.

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we go:
> 
> (Source: WUS - Original sale price of older Seiko divers? The thread also has links to old catalogues featuring this price and shows ads with the 6105 for 75$ and 95$.)
> 
> ...


Thanks Bernd

That's not close. That's a massive difference in those days.

Cheers.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

oldfatherthames said:


> Here we go:
> 
> (Source: WUS - Original sale price of older Seiko divers? The thread also has links to old catalogues featuring this price and shows ads with the 6105 for 75$ and 95$.)
> 
> ...


Seeing as the SLA033 is roughly half the price of a Sub in USD terms today, may be the new pricing of $4250 USD is somewhat justified? :-d


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.


Au $ 10k just to clarify for you Bro G


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

The whole mumbo jumbo pricing is making me feel good paying 1600 bucks for a rather cool Zodiac gmt LE


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmanlay said:


> The whole mumbo jumbo pricing is making me feel good paying 1600 bucks for a rather cool Zodiac gmt LE


That new one is a winner!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Galaga said:


> After seeing the new Spring Drive Seiko MM priced at $10k everyone should cherish their bargain basement Seiko Marinemasters.


Yeah, definitely put things into perspective. Considering I paid $1750 AUD for my mint used SBDX001 from WUS back in 2016, it really is becoming an amazing bargain compared to the pricing of the new models!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

inspectorj28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice combo. What strap is that, is it comfortably soft?


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> Nice combo. What strap is that, is it comfortably soft?


Thanks! It is one of Terry's Toxic Magnums. It is comfortable, soft, pliable. I really like Bonettos rubber, but this one is just as nice. I'll likely grab another color in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

ahonobaka said:


> Here is your blue


What's the model number?
Beautiful piece!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Starting to look like a bargain....


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> Starting to look like a bargain....
> 
> View attachment 14000925
> 
> View attachment 14000933


The hexad looks nice. Did you try to reuse the original mm300 clasp?

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Starting to look like a bargain....
> 
> View attachment 14000925
> 
> View attachment 14000933


I was telling myself that exact same thing yesterday while wearing it


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> The hexad looks nice. Did you try to reuse the original mm300 clasp?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


No and TBH, not a huge fan of the clasp.....stock bracelet and crafter blue use only!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

bricem13 said:


> The hexad looks nice. Did you try to reuse the original mm300 clasp?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


No and TBH, not a huge fan of the clasp.....stock bracelet and crafter blue use only!


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> I was telling myself that exact same thing yesterday while wearing it


Can I get more shots of your bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

MM300 with friends.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Can I get more shots of your bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure thing


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

The German SLA015 has landed._ Das ist gut, oder?_

View attachment 14002635


----------



## qiao.feng (Oct 31, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


That Orient is gorgeous


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

todoroki said:


> The German SLA015 has landed._ Das ist gut, oder?_


Beautiful. Would love to get my hands on one one day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

inspectorj28 said:


> Beautiful. Would love to get my hands on one one day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Y'know what? When it was first released back in 2016 I wasn't too keen on it at all, but the more I saw it the more it grew on me to the point where I decided I had to have it.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Like that SLA015, I had no idea it existed till now. And that creamy dial Orient is sweet too, first time I had ever seen it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

todoroki said:


> The German SLA015 has landed._ Das ist gut, oder?_
> 
> View attachment 14002635
> 
> ...


Yawol


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely day today









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

qiao.feng said:


> That Orient is gorgeous


Was going to say the exact same thing...the white dial OSDs are just drop dead!


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

What Reff is that Orient ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Sunday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RMA said:


> What Reff is that Orient ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Bottom of page you can click on the other two models.

https://www.orient-watch.com/Collections/ORIENT/Sports/ORIENT:-Mechanical-Sports-Watch/p/EL02003H

@robotazky


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

I really want one of these, even if just the homage.. the Seiko ones is just too expensive for me right now.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

::


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

I've had several high end divers, but this is always my favorite. You see a lot of Submainers, you just don't see the MM300 in public.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Sorry if this has been asked, but is there a visual compendium of all the mm300 models and the variations? I've been looking but I can't seem to find one.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Aesop Vu said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but is there a visual compendium of all the mm300 models and the variations? I've been looking but I can't seem to find one.


Not certain that Seiko will have a "Tree" view of the MM300 variations, and I know that I am limited to my knowledge for all the model types. But, I'm going to try to explain thru the few pictures of the MM300's that I own:

---The first picture is the SBDX017, which I believe it is the second generation to the SBDX001 (both are discontinued). Both mentioned models have "Hardlex" for crystal and non-ceramic for bezel in construction. The SBDX017 will have a signed "Prospex" emblem on the crown and will have "Diashield" for stainless steel protection.

---The second picture is a limited edition run for the Thailand Market, which Seiko does periodically issue thru their "Zimbe" line. I believe there is one previous model run with a marine-blue dial limited to only over 200 issues.

---The third picture is the SLA019, which should be the start of the current line of MM300's. The crystal is sapphire, and the bezel is ceramic. This green version is limited to 1968 issues. Just a few months ago, there was an issue of a black version that is not limited. To add, there should be a blue version being released shortly, or it has not already been just released.

---The forth picture is to be avoided at all cost (...just kidding). Archie does not like Seiko's, so I'm just going to leave it at that (...but he knows his Rolex's and is vastly entertaining).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)

MM on leather


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Aesop Vu said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but is there a visual compendium of all the mm300 models and the variations? I've been looking but I can't seem to find one.


Sbdx001 (discontinued)
Sbdx003 (anniversary edition - LE)
Sbdx012 (gold mm300 - LE)
Sbdx017 (sbdx001 upgrade - discontinued)
SLA013 (Zimbe mm300 with teal dial - LE)
SLA027 (Thai blue mm300 -LE)
SLA019 (green mm300)
SLA021 (new mm300)

I believe there's also a Japan only blue mm300 released in the early 2000s that I saw once on yahoo japan. I believe it was a tribute to a Japanese singer but I've never been able to find a reference number.

There's also the new SD300 announced at Basel this year.

I would post pictures but I'm on my phone so it would be a pain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

jsohal said:


> Sbdx001 (discontinued)
> Sbdx003 (anniversary edition - LE)
> Sbdx012 (gold mm300 - LE)
> Sbdx017 (sbdx001 upgrade - discontinued)
> ...


Thank you! This is awesome. someone should make a timeline with photos, features, dimensions, criticisms.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Mm Wednesday with custom canvas on oem clasp. Loving it.









Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> Thank you! This is awesome. someone should make a timeline with photos, features, dimensions, criticisms.


There's actually a Rev. 1 SBDX017 that's not listed there.

@robotazky


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> There's actually a Rev. 1 SBDX017 that's not listed there.
> 
> @robotazky


You mean the one with thinner rings around the hour markers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> You mean the one with thinner rings around the hour markers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, but more importantly the MEMS manufacturing update.

@robotazky


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> Yes, but more importantly the MEMS manufacturing update.
> 
> @robotazky


Gotcha. Also, my late 2014 001 supposedly has a mems movement. Here's some pics.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah MEMS supposedly got started at the end of the 001 production. I'd be surprised if any 017 didn't have it. Not sure if it matters. I've had mems, no mems, LE, and regular production 8L35 and still +8 a day. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

anrex said:


> Not certain that Seiko will have a "Tree" view of the MM300 variations, and I know that I am limited to my knowledge for all the model types. But, I'm going to try to explain thru the few pictures of the MM300's that I own:
> 
> ---The first picture is the SBDX017, which I believe it is the second generation to the SBDX001 (both are discontinued). Both mentioned models have "Hardlex" for crystal and non-ceramic for bezel in construction. The SBDX017 will have a signed "Prospex" emblem on the crown and will have "Diashield" for stainless steel protection.
> 
> ...


There has been a total of three Zimbe MM300s:

SLA011 has the satin finish and arrow hands.
SLA013J is identical to the German limited SLA015 I posted above.
SLA027J you posted above.

I agree it would be very cool to compare all the mm300 models side by side, including the other JDM versions like SBDX012.
Someone should make that happen!


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

todoroki said:


> There has been a total of three Zimbe MM300s:
> 
> SLA011 has the satin finish and arrow hands.
> SLA013J is identical to the German limited SLA015 I posted above.
> ...


Looks like a lot of resources here! If I only knew how to use graphic design I'd definitely take a crack at it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

todoroki said:


> There has been a total of three Zimbe MM300s:
> 
> SLA011 has the satin finish and arrow hands.
> SLA013J is identical to the German limited SLA015 I posted above.
> ...


Completely forgot about the SLA011. The MM300/sumo/turtle love child. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

MM300 looks good in suit. 









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice shot, is that the 001 or 017 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RMA said:


> Nice shot, is that the 001 or 017 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably the creamy lume goodness of the 001, that's probably the thing I miss most compared to the 023 i have now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

That was my guess actually, the lume plots look smaller in size than the 017 if I’m not mistaken. That answers my question regarding the search for a late model 001 in the near future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

todoroki said:


> There has been a total of three Zimbe MM300s:
> 
> SLA011 has the satin finish and arrow hands.
> SLA013J is identical to the German limited SLA015 I posted above.
> ...


I have the SBDX017, SBDX003, SBDX012, SLA013, SLA019, and SLA025. Going to be putting the SBDX012, SLA013, and SLA025 up for sale this week so I'll try and take a picture of them all together, although it'll be a crappy cell phone picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> Probably the creamy lume goodness of the 001, that's probably the thing I miss most compared to the 023 i have now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Y'all need to get a room and consummate.

@robotazky


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

OHL said:


> Why cant they make the triangle properly pointed! /rant


I'd prefer the bezel insert on the SBDX023/SLA021.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

RMA said:


> Nice shot, is that the 001 or 017 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks and it's a 001.


valuewatchguy said:


> Probably the creamy lume goodness of the 001, that's probably the thing I miss most compared to the 023 i have now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You are correct about the creamy goodness.


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

catching some sun.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300. 

Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


For me the MM300 wears smaller than the turtle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

My answer is going to be a bit odd, but the mm300 wears larger than the turtle in terms of its heft. It feels more substantial. But from a visual point of view, it looks smaller due to it having a smaller dial face diameter (thicker bezel on the mm300). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


It wears smaller than the turtle.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jsohal said:


> My answer is going to be a bit odd, but the mm300 wears larger than the turtle in terms of its heft. It feels more substantial. But from a visual point of view, it looks smaller due to it having a smaller dial face diameter (thicker bezel on the mm300).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dial looks bigger on the new one. The proportions seem better IMO.

@robotazky


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


It wears somewhere between a SKX and turtle. It wears smaller than my SBDC053.

Put it this way I was all for purchasing a Submariner until I sampled this masterpiece. Without doubt in my view it is Seiko's greatest dive watch creation.

Just get it mate, you only live once.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


It's like you don't know us at all, we for sure are enablers. Buy first ask questions later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Aesop Vu said:


> It's like you don't know us at all, we for sure are enablers. Buy first ask questions later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I know the drill. But I figured I'd get pretty accurate feedback if I asked 'how does it wear?' I can tell the Sumo would be too large for my taste, even with the curved lugs. I have and have had watches with 49-51mm lug-to-lug, and anything over 49 is too much. I had one of the first round of the Obris Morgan Explorers; the 42mm diameter was fine, the lug-to-lug was just too long. Also had, years ago, when my arms and wrists were larger, the Mako XL. Also, too big.

But it seems that the MM300 may not be. So, I can resume my search for an -001 or -017, which is great. Then again, y'all may have just cost me close to 2 Grand.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Well, I know the drill. But I figured I'd get pretty accurate feedback if I asked 'how does it wear?' I can tell the Sumo would be too large for my taste, even with the curved lugs. I have and have had watches with 49-51mm lug-to-lug, and anything over 49 is too much. I had one of the first round of the Obris Morgan Explorers; the 42mm diameter was fine, the lug-to-lug was just too long. Also had, years ago, when my arms and wrists were larger, the Mako XL. Also, too big.
> 
> But it seems that the MM300 may not be. So, I can resume my search for an -001 or -017, which is great. Then again, y'all may have just cost me close to 2 Grand.


A comparison















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice shot of your 017. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


Echoing others, I also felt like the mm300 wore smaller than the turtle. The turtle to me was just a wide, fat watch, and I soured on it after a while. The mm300 is definitely heavier though.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


I'm going to be the contrarian here, and say the Turtle wears smaller to me. The MM300 has noticeably longer lug to lug length, and the thinner 20mm straps accentuates thats feeling. It is also noticeably thicker and heavier as well, so it feels like a large piece. The Turtle is wider and feels more like a round disk on the wrist, but it is shorter lug to lug and better balanced by the 22mm straps. The best I can describe of the wearing experience is that the MM300 feels like a log on the wrist, whereas the turtle feels like a disk.

The only way to find out for sure is trying it on in person, I find the turtle to be much more comfortable, but the MM300 with its design and quality is the one I really love.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is this site legitimate?

Not a bad price.

https://watchain.com/products/seiko...ofessional-300m-diver-automatic-watch-sbdx017


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Their 001 is priced higher than 017 ($2270 vs $1999). I always thought 001 had a tendency to be priced slightly less. All appear NOS too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RMA said:


> Their 001 is priced higher than 017 ($2270 vs $1999). I always thought 001 had a tendency to be priced slightly less. All appear NOS too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They do because the 017 has the thicker metal indices on the dial.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I had no idea that added to the price. Figured both were just about the same except for the X marked crown and larger lume plots (both featured on 017)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I’m liking that SBDX012 they have listed at $2700. So many variants these MM are available in, gets confusing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

BigBluefish said:


> Maybe a strange question, but here goes. I've been trying to put myself off the MM300 on the belief that it will be too large. (That and now I'll have to track down an -001 or -017 since they took "Marinemaster" off the dial, put on the "X" and jacked the price out of "already an unreasonable stretch" into "my wife will have my head" territory.) But I did pick up a Turtle and found it very comfortable and not at all too large. I do realize it has short lugs, but the diameter, height and weight are just fine. So the question is, does the MM300 wear substantially larger than the Turtle? I know I won't care about the height to much, so long as it's under 16mm, I'm good to go. It's diameter, lug-to-lug and overall weight that are the issues. If it is NOT much larger than the Turtle, I'm going back on the hunt for a used MM300.
> 
> Enable me, or save me from myself. Just be honest.


The mm300 will look smaller due to its proportions. As for the case its 44mm, bezel is 42mm, lug to lug is 49mm and the thickness is 15mm. But due to its chamfered case it creates a trick to make the watch looks slimmer a bit.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone want to guess which watch catalogue is this ?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Galaga said:


> A comparison
> 
> View attachment 14018913
> View attachment 14018915
> ...


Very helpful, thanks. The lugs on the MM300 look longer, and the watch doesn't look so flat, like the Turtle. But overall, it really doesn't seem much larger, does it?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

One thing that has been a surprise to me is how I go to the new MM a lot more than I did on the models before.

I find myself picking it up as a Rolex-type, dressier watch than the toolish watch I was looking over before. The vast majority of my watches are tool watches, and the old MM got lost in the collection, whereas now it seems to jump out and say wear me.










@robotazky


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> One thing that has been a surprise to me is how I go to the new MM a lot more than I did on the models before.
> 
> I find myself picking it up as a Rolex-type, dressier watch than the toolish watch I was looking over before. The vast majority of my watches are tool watches, and the old MM got lost in the collection, whereas now it seems to jump out and say wear me.
> 
> ...


Same here. Unfortunately it's taking wrist time from my golden tuna sbbn040 and that's up for sale now.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


Lá class

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Lá class
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

New Coke Marinemaster!










Happy April Fools' Day,

IG: th3measure


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Now that looks good ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Tuesday....


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> They do because the 017 has the thicker metal indices on the dial.


Nope. Other way around.

SBDX001 and first version SBDX017 have thicker metal indices and hand-applied creamier, uneven grainy lume.

Later version of the SBDX017 has thinner surrounds on indices and brighter white, more even, machine-applied lume.

The dial on my earlier SBDX017 and the dial on the 001 look indistinguishable.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

chriscentro said:


>


Damn. Nice shot. Love how the green is so subtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Please accept my membership.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Please accept my membership.
> 
> View attachment 14035765
> View attachment 14035767
> View attachment 14035769












Accepted bro. Well done on a lifetime purchase. It's a keeper.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Nite Shot!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Side shot:

Perfection


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy friday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Side shot:
> 
> Perfection


Thats a beautiful case, the heights perfect and designs so strong, congrats, absolute beast.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

A bit frustrated on the scratched ceramic bezel. to make the story short, its my fault and i seiko asked for 300 $ for bezel replacement.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

300 bucks is a fair wedge. How much was the old sbdx017 bezel replacement? It was a painted steel bezel iirc so probably cheaper even if it was not as durable...


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

MM especial

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aks12r said:


> 300 bucks is a fair wedge. How much was the old sbdx017 bezel replacement? It was a painted steel bezel iirc so probably cheaper even if it was not as durable...


The old one was a one piece bezel and insert. It was around the same price. $450 if i remember correctly. Steep!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

joaquin1986 said:


> A bit frustrated on the scratched ceramic bezel. to make the story short, its my fault and i seiko asked for 300 $ for bezel replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it happened?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Please accept my membership.
> 
> View attachment 14035765
> View attachment 14035767
> View attachment 14035769


Lume shots? hows the lume?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14036219


Subs are a dime a dozen in Sydney City, a watch like a MM is a lot more impressive to see on somebodies wrist, especially to a WUSer.
I truely think this MM looks better too, much more solid and interesting design case wise.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

subdiver said:


> How does it happened?


My son was playing a permanent marker and had put a little on the triangle area of my watch. I tried removing it, but ended up in scratching a watch using scotch brite.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

valuewatchguy said:


> The old one was a one piece bezel and insert. It was around the same price. $450 if i remember correctly. Steep!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, it was a one piece design on the SBDX017. I paid 290€ for mine last year and keep it safe for when the time comes to replace it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Would like to introduce myself with my acquired 017 which arrived this morning. Put it on a US waffle for now as I have to resize the bracelet. First impressions are awesome. It was for the first time I saw one in real life, but the proportions and how it wears are simply beautiful.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> My son was playing a permanent marker and had put a little on the triangle area of my watch. I tried removing it, but ended up in scratching a watch using scotch brite.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Did you disown him and make him scrub the floors with a toothbrush afterwards?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Would like to introduce myself with my acquired 017 which arrived this morning. Put it on a US waffle for now as I have to resize the bracelet. First impressions are awesome. It was for the first time I saw one in real life, but the proportions and how it wears are simply beautiful.


Congratulations. It's a special watch.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Side shot:
> 
> Perfection


Nice side pic


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Subs are a dime a dozen in Sydney City, a watch like a MM is a lot more impressive to see on somebodies wrist, especially to a WUSer.
> I truely think this MM looks better too, much more solid and interesting design case wise.


A couple of years ago I would have told you that you were insane. I get it now. This is the ultimate dive watch for me. Nothing in my collection is better under close scrutiny. The others have their strengths but overall this is the master.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> A couple of years ago I would have told you that you were insane. I get it now. This is the ultimate dive watch for me. Nothing in my collection is better under close scrutiny. The others have their strengths but overall this is the master.


That's why the call it the Marinemaster. 

Congrats! Now get the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for the ultimate comfort for anything water related.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> That's why the call it the Marinemaster.
> 
> Congrats! Now get the Crafter Blue fitted rubber for the ultimate comfort for anything water related.


Link?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Link?


I've purchased direct before, but apparently there're more places offering them. Here are a couple.

https://www.crafterblue.com/seiko-marinemaster-300m-strap-cb03

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/access...arinemaster-300m-cb03-curved-end-rubber-strap


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> A couple of years ago I would have told you that you were insane. I get it now. This is the ultimate dive watch for me. Nothing in my collection is better under close scrutiny. The others have their strengths but overall this is the master.


I'm lucky enough to own this and the SLA017 and that's the only diver I prefer to the MM300. I even sold my SBGA031 to "downgrade" to the MM300.

The SLA017 is like a Sub and the MM300 is more like a DSSD in terms of how I view them in my collection. Both similar in design but vastly different in execution.

Glad to be back in the mm300 club!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> That's why the call it the Marinemaster.


Formerly known as......



The crafter blue strap wont lay flat right?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Formerly known as......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel like it does on my wrist, but mine is more flat.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I feel like it does on my wrist, but mine is more flat.


No I'm sorry, I meant like on a table or in a watch roll or zip up case?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> No I'm sorry, I meant like on a table or in a watch roll or zip up case?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


correct, unless you are willing to remove the pins - it is still, I think, the most comfortable, best looking and most useable strap I have come across on the mm300 to date. 
edit - just realised I haven't actually taken it off for the last 5 days until I took this pic for this thread


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

damned double posting ;/


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Here's the band holding my 300-










Wait!, I have a better pic of that band-










One more view-










This band was the factory strap from a 2nd gen Orange Monster (315?). Lying it out I couldn't help taggin' it with a new pair of kicks I bought (hey!, they were marked down) Rockabilly doc martens...


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

MM and Beer

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Not quite the Gundam edition &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Not quite the Gundam edition &#55357;&#56834;


Better than Gundam!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Love that case


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Took the 012 with me to Bangkok. Always a good companion.


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

For some reason I just like this view of my SLA019.

Not as green as most photos of it though


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

One aspect of the 023 that I prefer over the 001 is the lume when lit. Just so much brighter and more consistently applied. I even prefer the lume triangle to the lume pip.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Marinemaster 300 on Strapcode Angus Jubilee, also transplanted the original clasp.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

double post


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Loving the gold second hand on my 01









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

001 on Olive Bond from Blushark.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> 001 on Olive Bond from Blushark.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does it sit on the wrist with the nato? I figure bc it's so heavy and tall it might be a bit uncomfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> How does it sit on the wrist with the nato? I figure bc it's so heavy and tall it might be a bit uncomfortable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tend to wear it a bit tight on nato so the watch head does not move at all and after 4 years I have got used to the height of the watch head. The net effect on height is negligible thanks to fleshy 7.5" wrists.


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

I’ve been looking at getting an SBDX023, but would like to handle the watch first and try it on. I live in Connecticut; is the New York boutique the only place where I can find the watch in the flesh. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

My MM300 SBDX001


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

My MM300 SBDX001


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001...the 10:10:35 shot!
On Blushark Original Nato - Red.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

shahtirthak said:


> SBDX001...the 10:10:35 shot!
> On Blushark Original Nato - Red.
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!!!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*SBDX017... Wound and set, ready for hump day!







*


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

012 for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> One aspect of the 023 that I prefer over the 001 is the lume when lit. Just so much brighter and more consistently applied. I even prefer the lume triangle to the lume pip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 017 shines like a torch, and it has the older lumeplots with the thicker surrounds and hand-applied lume like the 001. The newer 017's and the 023 have machine-applied lume. I don't know why it would be brighter, though, unless your 001 has lost some of its luminescence over the years.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My 017 shines like a torch, and it has the older lumeplots with the thicker surrounds and hand-applied lume like the 001. The newer 017's and the 023 have machine-applied lume. I don't know why it would be brighter, though, unless your 001 has lost some of its luminescence over the years.


I have the later 017 variant and the lume is exceptional. Nothing like I've ever seen. Can't see the new 023 being brighter unless the sapphire gives off a more magnified effect.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Got another opportunity yesterday to briefly check out SBDX023 and take a few side-by-side with my SBDX001










Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My 017 shines like a torch, and it has the older lumeplots with the thicker surrounds and hand-applied lume like the 001. The newer 017's and the 023 have machine-applied lume. I don't know why it would be brighter, though, unless your 001 has lost some of its luminescence over the years.


Do the 017 use the new Lumibrite compound? I know the 001 didnt. Either way it could just be a bad memory or wishful thinking.

Carry on.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Cheers fellas.....and the occasional lady who frequents this thread!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

shahtirthak said:


> Got another opportunity yesterday to briefly check out SBDX023 and take a few side-by-side with my SBDX001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's probably just the angle, but the 001 looks bigger in the photos.

Also Marinemaster FTW.


----------



## tissotgirl (Nov 10, 2010)

Since I got called out.


----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I know it's probably just the angle, but the 001 looks bigger in the photos.
> 
> Also Marinemaster FTW.


It does look noticeably larger. Same size though right? Yeah I hate how the new one took off MarineMaster. Which is why I'm holding out for a 17

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ctlawyer (Dec 10, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Got another opportunity yesterday to briefly check out SBDX023 and take a few side-by-side with my SBDX001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot. Where did you have this opportunity? I asked a question earlier in this thread concerning where one can go to try these models on? I'm in Connecticut, US. Regular Seiko ADs do not seem to carry these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I know it's probably just the angle, but the 001 looks bigger in the photos.
> 
> Also Marinemaster FTW.


Yes, its just the angle, they both wear the same. I was trying to avoid the reflection of the store lights.

What's FTW?

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> It does look noticeably larger. Same size though right? Yeah I hate how the new one took off MarineMaster. Which is why I'm holding out for a 17
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, same size.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

ctlawyer said:


> Great shot. Where did you have this opportunity? I asked a question earlier in this thread concerning where one can go to try these models on? I'm in Connecticut, US. Regular Seiko ADs do not seem to carry these.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This was at Mustafa Dept Store in Singapore. They do not sell online / ship international as fas as I know but you can check out Gnomon Watches in Singapore who sell and ship internationally and have a solid reputation for service. Last I checked they were out of stock too...the price in the pic is in Singapore dollars. 









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

shahtirthak said:


> Yes, its just the angle, they both wear the same. I was trying to avoid the reflection of the store lights.
> 
> What's FTW?
> 
> Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


It's a gaming term, for the win

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Aesop Vu said:


> It's a gaming term, for the win
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh ok....one learns something new every day!!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on grey Alphashark.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Okay I'll play. 
My MM1000 with my MM300 for national siblings Day today. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeGambleur (Aug 29, 2009)

A couple of photos i took of my SBDX001.







View attachment 14055049


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Sometimes you need to compare:


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Nice trio. Which reference is that blue dial Seamaster ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

RMA said:


> Nice trio. Which reference is that blue dial Seamaster ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.

It's not blue. The Planet Ocean gives of a blue hue due to the inner and outer AR coating.

Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean 42mm 2500D reference 2201.500.00.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Sometimes you need to compare:
> 
> View attachment 14058491
> View attachment 14058493
> View attachment 14058495


That is a beautiful divers collection.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

The 13:52:00 shot...001 on Blushark Alphashark Slim Ocean Blue.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## therealfolkblues (Oct 26, 2018)

I love the Green Marine! Just started diving into the world of nato straps and the sunburst green dial is surprisingly versatile.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

What do you guys think? Any possible way this actually fits?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

It might but there is no way I would chance it with a piece that is out of production. But that's just me.


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

I owned an SBDX 001 from 2013 to 2016 and never posted a pic in this thread (not sure why tbh) but I recently picked up a 99% 017 from another member and am here to correct my past failings. Here's a couple of poor pics of the 017, one on the OEM bracelet and another on a Borealis iso style dive strap.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> What do you guys think? Any possible way this actually fits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't do it, even if it fits.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green MM


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green MM


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> What do you guys think? Any possible way this actually fits?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can understand people modding SKXs et al. for a little harmless fun. Your post was mentioned to me by another member, and I though he meant that you had sourced a genuine SLA021/SBDX023 bezel and insert.

If this is being marketed towards 001/017 owners, it will probably fit.

But why you would want to put an aftermarket POS bezel on your MM is beyond me. I wouldn't want to franken mine with an original Seiko part let alone aftermarket.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I can understand people modding SKXs et al. for a little harmless fun. Your post was mentioned to me by another member, and I though he meant that you had sourced a genuine SLA021/SBDX023 bezel and insert.
> 
> If this is being marketed towards 001/017 owners, it will probably fit.
> 
> But why you would want to put an aftermarket POS bezel on your MM is beyond me. I wouldn't want to franken mine with an original Seiko part let alone aftermarket.


Why you would go in to such detail to criticize me is beyond me.

I'm not buying it, I was curious if someone was making actual mod parts. I'd love to have a ceramic bezel to keep my original pristine, but since you don't approve I'll pass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> I can understand people modding SKXs et al. for a little harmless fun. Your post was mentioned to me by another member, and I though he meant that you had sourced a genuine SLA021/SBDX023 bezel and insert.
> If this is being marketed towards 001/017 owners, it will probably fit.
> But why you would want to put an aftermarket POS bezel on your MM is beyond me. I wouldn't want to franken mine with an original Seiko part let alone aftermarket.


 it seems a little harsh to criticise something we have no details on. What we DO have is details on the oem bezel and there is criticism enough about that regards the materials used and the longevity for something so expensive. I applaud any company that can produce a reasonably priced upgrade for those owners who have damaged their bezels, and need a replacement better than the original. Whether this is the case with this item, remains to be seen.

I say go for it, if it doesn't fit you can return it for a refund. If it does fit - report back and give hope to all of us who want to wear the mm300 everyday for life and have resigned ourselves to it looking like crap within a few years because of a poor choice for bezel finish/longevity, by Seiko!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

double post


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Just a heads up, there is an SBDX012 going on US Ebay at the moment (I am not the seller). Its on auction and has just over a day left. 
These are getting harder and harder to find so could be a good chance for someone to pick up one of the best MM300s of all time at a decent price.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

aks12r said:


> it seems a little harsh to criticise something we have no details on. What we DO have is details on the oem bezel and there is criticism enough about that regards the materials used and the longevity for something so expensive. I applaud any company that can produce a reasonably priced upgrade for those owners who have damaged their bezels, and need a replacement better than the original. Whether this is the case with this item, remains to be seen.
> 
> I say go for it, if it doesn't fit you can return it for a refund. If it does fit - report back and give hope to all of us who want to wear the mm300 everyday for life and have resigned ourselves to it looking like crap within a few years because of a poor choice for bezel finish/longevity, by Seiko!


I truly don't believe it's a critical comment. The view on the bezel is negative and opinionated but no personal insults were made. I agree with his point as the bezel is more of a wannabe accessory.

The real question is how do you remove the bezel on an MM300. Has anyone tried it at home?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Why you would go in to such detail to criticize me is beyond me.
> 
> I'm not buying it, I was curious if someone was making actual mod parts. I'd love to have a ceramic bezel to keep my original pristine, but since you don't approve I'll pass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Where in any way, shape or form was I criticizing you? You asked for thoughts on the bezel, yes? I gave you mine.

Put it this way. I used to mod Seiko watches quite regularly. It was before I developed a real love and respect for Seiko, its history and designs. I looked at them as a budget piece which I could improve by modding with aftermarket parts, the quality of which was often unknown. I rarely do that anymore, even with lower-end Seiko pieces.

Our Marinemasters are a different kettle of fish, and sit at the very highest tier of non-GS offerings. I would never mod it. Perhaps if you were going to use this bezel to protect your original and keep it safe, I could understand using something like this.

That's why I went into such detail, because you asked for opinions, and I took the time to answer you. You decided to take that as a personal criticism which it clearly was not.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

charger02 said:


> I truly don't believe it's a critical comment. The view on the bezel is negative and opinionated but no personal insults were made. I agree with his point as the bezel is more of a wannabe accessory.
> 
> The real question is how do you remove the bezel on an MM300. Has anyone tried it at home?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have removed the bezel on mine in order to lubricate the bezel gasket. It is quite easy to do with a good case knife, just as you would with an SKX. A tad more difficult, but not as difficult as a Turtle.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

My bezel has taken some beating in the last 4 years...edge between 57 and 02, wabi sabi between 0 and 25 etc....and I like it !!
SBDX001 on Toxic Rogue in admiralty grey.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

double


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> My bezel has taken some beating in the last 4 years...edge between 57 and 02, wabi sabi between 0 and 25 etc....and I like it !!


A new bezel cost € 450,-- , i don´t like it :-s


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

subdiver said:


> A new bezel cost € 450,-- , i don´t like it :-s


Does the new one really cost that much !!
Now I am liking mine even more 

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

shahtirthak said:


> Does the new one really cost that much !!


It's the pice for the SBDX 001/017 Bezel.
The new ceramic bezel is cheaper.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

seiko service center charge me around 200$ for the new ceramic bezel for my sla019.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, this is much cheaper


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> seiko service center charge me around 200$ for the new ceramic bezel for my sla019.


Will charge you, or did charge you? Sorry your sentence is incomprehensible.

@robotazky


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Just passed my 2 yr anniversary with this one...

View attachment 14072571


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Will charge you, or did charge you? Sorry your sentence is incomprehensible.
> 
> @robotazky


Its a bezel replacement for a damage ceramic bezel.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> Where in any way, shape or form was I criticizing you? You asked for thoughts on the bezel, yes? I gave you mine.
> 
> Put it this way. I used to mod Seiko watches quite regularly. It was before I developed a real love and respect for Seiko, its history and designs. I looked at them as a budget piece which I could improve by modding with aftermarket parts, the quality of which was often unknown. I rarely do that anymore, even with lower-end Seiko pieces.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't say clearly, but I have more important things to do than argue with strangers on the internet. Let's move on. Enjoy you watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Sometimes you need to compare:
> 
> View attachment 14058491
> View attachment 14058493
> View attachment 14058495


What model is the Omega and size? Great collection.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

OkiFrog said:


> What model is the Omega and size? Great collection.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Thanks CH.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I wouldn't say clearly, but I have more important things to do than argue with strangers on the internet. Let's move on. Enjoy you watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome. Ever need another opinion, don't hesitate.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

001 on an 'Ahoy Sailor' nato strap bought locally in Singapore.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Count me in. Just landed.









Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Teppka said:


> Count me in. Just landed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin' good. Deep blacks, huh?

@robotazky


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Erikaspecial

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

It's really amazing how small this watch looks considering it's case size. 

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Teppka said:


> It's really amazing how small this watch looks considering it's case size.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


It's Seiko magic and innovative case innovation.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Galaga said:


> It's Seiko magic and innovative case innovation.


Innovative case innovation. I like it 
Yes, the case - bezel - screen tapers down to the top. Makes a dive watch much more wearable.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Seiko want to be directly competing with the likes of Tudor, Omega and Rolex and these days at seikos highest level they are putting out watches just as well made and finished, if not better.
> You can see the push theyve got going, people are being shocked by the prices but the products generally stand up in comparison, Seikos top tier dive watches really are much better tools than anything the above mentioned brands put out.
> Its a bit sad to see the prices go up so much but it was always going to happen i reckon and has been brewing for years.


I believe it's gonna be hard task to compete with Tudor, Omega and Rolex with watch lineup called Prospex. Prospex is by definition is not in that league. I discussed this over with Seiko distributor in NL who visited Basel and was informed by Seiko that this range will not be distributed through Seiko dealers but Grand Seiko dealers. Which is even more confusing since they will not want to have anything Prospex on the dial in their showrooms.

Seiko marketing team should have worked better to place this range if they wanted to compete in big boys. All above is my opinion of course and I may be wrong.

Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

SBDX023 & coffee


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Galaga said:


>


I have both of these watches and consider the GS to be the one I would pick between these two without money as a consideration. The HiBeat is just a truly incredible watch in so many ways. Nothing matches its cool machismo feel imo at least between these two. The HB versions will always be fairly rare because of price and LE for the 257 in the video and the one I have.

I love my MM300 too but it's just not as crisp and lovely. It's a lesser watch in almost every measure but size in which it is still the loser if weighting presence as an attractive feature on a watch of this type. Having said all this I love my SBDX017 more because it must have been slowing in sales and therefore I think the number out there in this transitional model which with its Marinemaster writing is an important design feature in this watch. I think this version will be the most limited in future. I saw many unsold SBDX017 in shop cabinets in Japan when I visited last year so interest must have been waning. I'm glad I don't have to choose as they are both great watches in their own rights.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

My SLA019J1 ;-)


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Teppka said:


> I believe it's gonna be hard task to compete with Tudor, Omega and Rolex with watch lineup called Prospex. Prospex is by definition is not in that league. I discussed this over with Seiko distributor in NL who visited Basel and was informed by Seiko that this range will not be distributed through Seiko dealers but Grand Seiko dealers. Which is even more confusing since they will not want to have anything Prospex on the dial in their showrooms.
> 
> Seiko marketing team should have worked better to place this range if they wanted to compete in big boys. All above is my opinion of course and I may be wrong.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L29 using Tapatalk


They should have kept MarineMaster on the dial. That gave it's own identity between GS and other models in the Prospex line. Not that it really matters for the general buyer, but for the purists like us, it does.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm just not into a Marinemaster word. If it's critical for some there is an easy solution. Put an SDBX017 dial on SBDX023 and there is your Marinemaster, same caliber, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Still not happy? Change seconds hand from gold to stainless. Done. But I'm just happy with SBDX023 as I believe it's perfect in every way, including it's dial.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Teppka said:


> I'm just not into a Marinemaster word. If it's critical for some there is an easy solution. Put an SDBX017 dial on SBDX023 and there is your Marinemaster, same caliber, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. Still not happy? Change seconds hand from gold to stainless. Done. But I'm just happy with SBDX023 as I believe it's perfect in every way, including it's dial.


I meant missing of Marinemaster on SBDX023 dial. Not new Prospex releases.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

every time I think about looking for something a bit smaller, a bit thinner, I take wipe down the bezel and the case and once more I am blown away by how good the damn thing looks....


----------



## TheJubs (Oct 10, 2016)

aks12r said:


> every time I think about looking for something a bit smaller, a bit thinner, I take wipe down the bezel and the case and once more I am blown away by how good the damn thing looks....


Yeah, same. Every time I think about getting a smaller diver with a more modest height, like 12mm or so, I strap on my 019, look in a mirror, and I'm just amazed at how it just looks right. Doesn't overwhelm the wrist at all. Even when I look at comparable divers similar in price, or even a little more expensive, I can't help shake the feeling that I'd be "settling," if that makes sense. The MM/PS 300 really are marvelous little pieces.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


>


Interesting comparison. Thanks for posting.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14081843


Did the Easter Bunny leave you with a few turds for breakfast.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

So good


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Pro desk diving


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Welcome to Angola !!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Home office helper today....


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My way of desk diving.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After 5 years and 60 plus wristwatch purchases, this one has always been on my mind and I never pulled the trigger on one. Until today. On it's way to me, the SBDX001.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> After 5 years and 60 plus wristwatch purchases, this one has always been on my mind and I never pulled the trigger on one. Until today. On it's way to me, the SBDX001.
> View attachment 14089409


Congratulations. This watch will not disappoint you. I was similar like you (less purchases though ), but looking at this watch for years. I finally got the chance to buy a 017 from a WUS member and it has barely left my wrist.

Enjoy your 001!


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

001 on ToxicNato.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On rubber


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Arrived an hour ago.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Arrived an hour ago.
> View attachment 14093977


Congratulations, use in good health!


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Lume


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

After a while of longing for one, I'm finally a proud owner as well of a preloved SBDX001.

What a great watch! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> Arrived an hour ago.
> View attachment 14093977





m84 said:


> After a while of longing for one, I'm finally a proud owner as well of a preloved SBDX001.
> 
> What a great watch!
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you both on your new MM300. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

When I wore mine the other day and took this photo, the waiter said, "oh you want to take a photo with your Rolex?"

I said, "buddy this is a Seiko, the Marinemaster."


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> When I wore mine the other day and took this photo, the waiter said, "oh you want to take a photo with your Rolex?"
> 
> I said, "buddy this is a Seiko, the Marinemaster."
> 
> ...


Did he fall over backwards when you introduced the mighty seiko?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Did he fall over backwards when you introduced the mighty seiko?


I was at Balmoral Beach which is a ritzy part of Northern Sydney. He wouldn't know anything except Rolex anyway.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> I was at Balmoral Beach which is a ritzy part of Northern Sydney. He wouldn't know anything except Rolex anyway.
> 
> View attachment 14094867


Shame, there always is an opportunity to educate the less knowledgeable admirer


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Congratulations to you both on your new MM300. Enjoy wearing it.


Thanks! I've actually had since the beginning of the month and been wearing almost daily. Even swapped to a white tropic type for a while (only 20mm I had at hand) but recently went back to stock 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Did he fall over backwards when you introduced the mighty seiko?


More interesting question. Did he offer his Sub in an even trade. SubCs seem to be the watch of choice for waiters and wanna be waiter fry guys.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> I was at Balmoral Beach which is a ritzy part of Northern Sydney. He wouldn't know anything except Rolex anyway.
> 
> View attachment 14094867


Exactly. Hence, back to my question.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

MDT IT said:


>


As soon as I saw this pic had the over whelming urge to take mine of crafter blue and put it back on the bracelet! Great pic!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


My friend your photos is amazing!!! Good for you!!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Should have purchased this years ago.... would have saved me big bucks $$$$!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


>


What bracelet is this? Looks good on the mm300!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

batman1345 said:


> My friend your photos is amazing!!! Good for you!!!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thank you my friend &#55357;&#56394;


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


The Best photo I have seen of the Green MM..awesome effort!!

Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

m84 said:


> What bracelet is this? Looks good on the mm300!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strapcode super oyster


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Bettamacrostoma said:


> The Best photo I have seen of the Green MM..awesome effort!!
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Strapcode super oyster


Thanks! 
Looked at it online and seems the be the only real oyster type alternative. Just not sure I like how the endlinks looks on these...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

m84 said:


> Thanks!
> Looked at it online and seems the be the only real oyster type alternative. Just not sure I like how the endlinks looks on these...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not perfect, the lines don't really line up w the case


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Not perfect, the lines don't really line up w the case


Thanks for that! Really helps to understand better. Such a shame they don't just create some endlinks similar to the OEM but in line with the oyster type...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Nothing wrong with the OEM bracelet. You guys are being pedantic.


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Nothing wrong with the OEM bracelet. You guys are being pedantic.


I for one never said anything was wrong with the OEM bracelet. I have mine on it and quite like it! 
What I'm not a fan is of the link design with the polished lines etc. but that's not being pedantic, it's a personal preference and I think we all have those 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday Seiko


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

B&W


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

TRUE.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Probably gonna resize the bracelet as right now it is a bit Roger Waters loose.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## gshock626 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

All of you with your macro shots. Here's my desk diving phone pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

My favorite IWC you have there...

.


jmanlay said:


> Not perfect, the lines don't really line up w the case


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The final Tuesday of April


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Morning on the ferry shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Okay I'm going to finally try the bracelet again. Until then here we are on a SNPR leather strap.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

May 2nd SBDX001 on Chocolate Bar rubber strap.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


one of these days you're going to need the pics on this thread because you will have forgotten where you left it hanging :-d
great pic as always |>

is this a nato? or a normal strap with a nato style buckle. I had a leather version of the latter for a shogun but I've been looking for a nylon "normal" strap with the nato style buckle for the mm300


59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

aks12r said:


> one of these days you're going to need the pics on this thread because you will have forgotten where you left it hanging :-d
> great pic as always |>
> 
> is this a nato? or a normal strap with a nato style buckle. I had a leather version of the latter for a shogun but I've been looking for a nylon "normal" strap with the nato style buckle for the mm300


Thanks and it's a regular Nato in Khaki color from ToxicNato.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Leather sin


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It’s just not normal how much I love this watch. No Seiko journey is complete until you buy some type of Marinemaster. Any variant. Just get one. The tuna version is also a special watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Continuing my ToxicNato theme to end the week.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It's just not normal how much I love this watch. No Seiko journey is complete until you buy some type of Marinemaster. Any variant. Just get one. The tuna version is also a special watch.


Agreed. I know exactly what you mean. I can't stop glancing at mine, even while driving. I should stop, it's getting dangerous 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

This has been my best friend since I got it. Changed straps to see what I like best, but the watch is worn daily.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> It's just not normal how much I love this watch. No Seiko journey is complete until you buy some type of Marinemaster. Any variant. Just get one. The tuna version is also a special watch.


You are correct sir Galaga it isn't normal BUT without equivocation, absolutely necessary ...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The way the bezel reflects light is so eye catching.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Seiko vs dentist


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14118375
> 
> 
> The way the bezel reflects light is so eye catching.


I didn't think that MMs had ceramic bezels. Looks nice. Isn't it SS or aluminum?


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

The lugs are much nicer imo than those on a SubC.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> I didn't think that MMs had ceramic bezels. Looks nice. Isn't it SS or aluminum?


The bezel insert is aluminum with some type of lacquer coating. Case finished with diashield.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

TABAC


----------



## JB_777 (Sep 30, 2018)

MDT IT said:


>


This on is on my list. So nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SeikoSaturday


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The bezel insert is aluminum with some type of lacquer coating. Case finished with diashield.


One-piece steel bezel. No insert. The steel is lacquered and then the markers are laser etched prior to clear coat.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

JimmyMack75 said:


> One-piece steel bezel. No insert. The steel is lacquered and then the markers are laser etched prior to clear coat.
> 
> BrOoO from Downunder


Whatever it is, I like it more than ceramic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Whatever it is, I like it more than ceramic.


+1


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Whatever it is, I like it more than ceramic.


Lets not get carried away here


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

Galaga said:


> Whatever it is, I like it more than ceramic.


Me too bro

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Lets not get carried away here


Let's. Personal taste but I prefer the deep lacquered bezel of the original.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

My '017 on a Di-Modell waterproof leather Pilot. A different look - I like the way the flared ends follow the case lines.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought I saw a thread comparing the old vs new MM300’s. Can anybody let me know where it is? I’m getting ready to buy one, once I sell other pieces, and I want to read the differences and opinions.

Help.


----------



## Sabeking (Aug 5, 2013)

I thought I saw a thread comparing the old vs new MM300’s. Can anybody let me know where it is? I’m getting ready to buy one, once I sell other pieces, and I want to read the differences and opinions.

Help.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Whatever it is, I like it more than ceramic.


Sounds like it might take a beating better that ceramic.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My '017 on a Di-Modell waterproof leather Pilot. A different look - I like the way the flared ends follow the case lines.
> 
> BrOoO from Downunder


Is that a custom strap?

Looks good.


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Sabeking said:


> I thought I saw a thread comparing the old vs new MM300's. Can anybody let me know where it is? I'm getting ready to buy one, once I sell other pieces, and I want to read the differences and opinions.
> 
> Help.


Here's an advance welcome to the club! Not sure which mm300's you're comparing. If you're talking about the sbdx001 and the sbdx017 here's a link: https://www.fratellowatches.com/hands-seiko-mm300-sbdx017-review/

If you're comparing the sbdx017 and the sbdx023 there's a number of posts earlier in the thread you can search for.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

JimmyMack75 said:


> My '017 on a Di-Modell waterproof leather Pilot. A different look - I like the way the flared ends follow the case lines.
> 
> BrOoO from Downunder


Great combo


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on mesh...evergreen combination!









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

"I get my kicks above the waistline, sunshine."


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My beauty...


----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Finally baptized the MM300 in actual saltwater.


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

rjohnson56 said:


> Is that a custom strap?
> 
> Looks good.


No bro. Bought it for my Mark ii Speedy but didn't really use it after a found an extra link for he bracelet. Just tried it on the MM for something different and it's a beauty.

Di-Modell 'Pilot' in black. German brand available on the Bay or from their website I believe. Waterproof too.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Drudge said:


> My beauty...


Love those hands. Did you replace them or is that a LE model ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

RMA said:


> Love those hands. Did you replace them or is that a LE model ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


50th anniversary LE. Sbdx012

Edit: gold hands, dial and bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Hump Day!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

jsohal said:


> 50th anniversary LE. Sbdx012
> 
> Edit: gold hands, dial and bezel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crazy part is it was roughly $1700 when the watch was released. The same asking price the non LE version was fetching. Now people are asking $4K+ for these things. Talk about a return on an investement which I don't plan on cashing out on, lol.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Ball Watch black NATO


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

Wrist time..









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Not leaving my wrist anytime soon.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Fiesta Day

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks to a few of my OoO friends, mainly jmanlay and Galaga, I am now the proud owner of a MM300 SLA021 SBDX023! I haven't sized it yet but don't see a problem doing so. I'm already looking for aftermarket straps, maybe try an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap ver.2 as a starter.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

5959HH said:


> Thanks to a few of my OoO friends, mainly jmanlay and Galaga, I am now the proud owner of a MM300 SLA021 SBDX023! I haven't sized it yet but don't see a problem doing so. I'm already looking for aftermarket straps, maybe try an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap ver.2 as a starter.


Congrats on the MM300 from a former OoO (#2000). You will notice that a lot of straps go well with this watch. You have a beautiful piece and enjoy wearing it.

My 017 on a US waffle


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Thanks to a few of my OoO friends, mainly jmanlay and Galaga, I am now the proud owner of a MM300 SLA021 SBDX023! I haven't sized it yet but don't see a problem doing so. I'm already looking for aftermarket straps, maybe try an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap ver.2 as a starter.


Welcome to the club. Here we eat Submariners for breakfast.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the MM300 from a former OoO (#2000). You will notice that a lot of straps go well with this watch. You have a beautiful piece and enjoy wearing it.
> 
> My 017 on a US waffle


Nice one.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Welcome to the club. Here we eat Submariners for breakfast.


How about SD's?








Actually there are some similarities between the two.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> How about SD's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe


----------



## RedRonin27 (Jul 17, 2014)

Drudge said:


> My beauty...


Indeed.

Sent from my SM-A750GN using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

It's getting cold in Sydney!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My first time putting nato on my MM300. Very comfy. Loving it!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

What a dumb move it was to sell this


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What a dumb move it was to sell this


It's only money J man.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> What a dumb move it was to sell this


Not gonna disagree with you on that move.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After over 2 weeks on the wrist mainly on leather, rubber, and NATO....the bracelet looks very nice but makes the watch one heavy MOTHER('s Day).


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a mm300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller. I wear the Seiko much more...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Happy_Jake said:


> I have a mm300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller. I wear the Seiko much more...


Same here










Vs


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

On the original rubber strap.
This watch is the star of my collection.
Went snorkelling with it a couple of months ago - it looked so good in the water, right at home!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy_Jake said:


> I have a mm300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller. I wear the Seiko much more...





jmanlay said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While enjoying my MM300 immensely as well I respect your decisions but wonder what are the factors in choosing to wear the Marinemaster more often than the Rolex SD? Is it that you have less concern for potential dings and scratches? Does it suit your work/life style better? Wondering.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> While enjoying my MM300 immensely as well I respect your decisions but wonder what are the factors in choosing to wear the Marinemaster more often than the Rolex SD? Is it that you have less concern for potential dings and scratches? Does it suit your work/life style better? Wondering.


Simply put I like it better .....the sd is quite plain when comparing it to the MM and I like a splash of fun and color which is why I am wearing this now










The MM300 is very comfortable to wear AND I LOVE THE GREEN but i am a lot more careful w the SD especially since I sent the SD for service to the RSC and it came back looking brand new...


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Also in the SD & MM club, personally I wear them about equally & love them both, I've had the SD longer - about 15-16 years now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

I love the Sea Dweller. Mine is the classic 16600. A great watch. However the 40mm dial no longer appeals from a legibility standpoint as much as the MM300 or the Pelagos -- another watch I enjoy wearing.

In addition -- Sea Dweller has become so valuable -- I was offered $7,500+ -- that is has become more of an "asset" than a tool watch I wear in the mud and sand and ocean.


----------



## Happy_Jake (Jan 15, 2017)

Seeing you pic of the 16600 makes me want to go put it on right now!


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Does anyone have the current 43mm Sea Dweller (ref.: 126600) and would be willing to share a comparison picture with the MM300? I would be interested to see how it compares visually in diameter and thickness....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That green MM300 and 16600 SD don't quite match. You need to trade in the SD for a Hulk.


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Rainy Sunday at work.









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Happy_Jake said:


> I have a mm300 and a Rolex Sea Dweller. I wear the Seiko much more...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Just got my MM back from overhaul, Tokyo Seiko Service Center...and they installed a newer crown with signature...guess no more original sbdx001 parts...
dial in hand by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
bezel and crown view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
new crown style signed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Do they regulate it after service?


----------



## JimmyMack75 (Apr 10, 2017)

HaymondWong said:


> Just got my MM back from overhaul, Tokyo Seiko Service Center...and they installed a newer crown with signature...guess no more original sbdx001 parts...
> dial in hand by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> bezel and crown view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> new crown style signed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Only laser etched and easy enough to polish away should you desire to.

BrOoO from Downunder


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Brown leather straps


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX001 on "Princeton"


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

A little lume to brighten this Monday.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> A little lume to brighten this Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic shot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

shmorgishborg


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That's a fantastic shot


Thanks buddy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhack (May 6, 2007)

Hi folks, there is cash in my wallet, and my birthday on the 16th of May.....and about to meet the seller of a SBDX017 in 65 minutes from the time I post this.....:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Morning gents


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

vanhack said:


> Hi folks, there is cash in my wallet, and my birthday on the 16th of May.....and about to meet the seller of a SBDX017 in 65 minutes from the time I post this.....:-!:-!:-!


Great choice! Good luck and I hope everything goes well and you end up with your future favorite watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanhack (May 6, 2007)

Got it, great seller to deal with here face to face. Wears small, is heavier than my seiko solar diver, will adjust bracelet to make it tighter and use the ratcheting strap for adjustment.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

vanhack said:


> Got it, great seller to deal with here face to face. Wears small, is heavier than my seiko solar diver, will adjust bracelet to make it tighter and use the ratcheting strap for adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats with your birthday and getting the watch. Great gift to yourself.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On Tropic strap


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

I've had this a week now. Loving it!










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On the school run


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hale color said:


> You can get an orange version of the MM300 rubber from strap boutique (used to be known as wjean). Only available in 22mm but trims VERY easily at lugs and looks fantastic IMO.


What did you use to trim and to be sure that you didn't trim too much?


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Just got the MM300 claso yesterday and should get the Crafter blue strap today. Is there any tips or tricks that I need to pay attention to when cutting the strap to fit? Do you constantly have to connect and reconnect the clasp to check fitment?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

valuewatchguy said:


> What did you use to trim and to be sure that you didn't trim too much?


Think I just used an MM300 20mm strap as template/guide and a very sharp #11 Xacto. Was surprisingly easy to slice a mere 1mm from each side.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just got the MM300 claso yesterday and should get the Crafter blue strap today. Is there any tips or tricks that I need to pay attention to when cutting the strap to fit? Do you constantly have to connect and reconnect the clasp to check fitment?


Just be sure to test fit with your micro adjustments on the clasp before you trim too much off


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Just be sure to test fit with your micro adjustments on the clasp before you trim too much off


I'm going to use an MM300 expanding clasp, so no micro adjusts to fiddle with. I know me and i'll end up taking an hour to get it cut to fit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> A little lume to brighten this Monday...


Awesome shot b-)



jmanlay said:


> shmorgishborg...


I'll say :-!



vanhack said:


> Got it, great seller to deal with here face to face...


Congrats! |>



Eggsy said:


> I've had this a week now. Loving it!


Congrats - looking good b-)|>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I'm going to use an MM300 expanding clasp, so no micro adjusts to fiddle with. I know me and i'll end up taking an hour to get it cut to fit.


My racheting MM clasp still has 4 micro adjustments. Doesn't yours?


----------



## vanhack (May 6, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> My racheting MM clasp still has 4 micro adjustments. Doesn't yours?


Yes figured that out, and have adjusted. Thanks for the info

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Just got the MM300 claso yesterday and should get the Crafter blue strap today. Is there any tips or tricks that I need to pay attention to when cutting the strap to fit? Do you constantly have to connect and reconnect the clasp to check fitment?


take your time and cut one piece off at a time. The gaps between the micro adjustment on the clasp are smaller than the gaps between each hole on the strap.
what I did was size the strap constantly checking its fit on the 1st hole of the clasp. That way if I needed it to be bigger I used just the ratchet clasp to extend. When ratchet was closed the strap fits perfect and looks properly fitted. 
you could always size it from one of the other holes on the clasp if your wrist swells a lot and you still want to be able to adjust it using the micro on the clasp and keep the look of the closed ratchet clasp.
hope that helps


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

this portal keeps doing the double post ;/


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> My racheting MM clasp still has 4 micro adjustments. Doesn't yours?


Yes it does









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aks12r said:


> take your time and cut one piece off at a time. The gaps between the micro adjustment on the clasp are smaller than the gaps between each hole on the strap.
> what I did was size the strap constantly checking its fit on the 1st hole of the clasp. That way if I needed it to be bigger I used just the ratchet clasp to extend. When ratchet was closed the strap fits perfect and looks properly fitted.
> you could always size it from one of the other holes on the clasp if your wrist swells a lot and you still want to be able to adjust it using the micro on the clasp and keep the look of the closed ratchet clasp.
> hope that helps


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is THAT where the Yukon comes from?!

Great pic though as usual!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Is THAT where the Yukon comes from?!
> 
> Great pic though as usual!


Yes...lol.... Was wondering if anybody would pick up on that.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes...lol.... Was wondering if anybody would pick up on that.


It all makes sense now 

Love your seiko shots.

I had a chance to handle the new green mm300 recently which was a treat


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My Uncle Seiko waffle strap just arrived today and decided to swap out the OEM bracelet that came with my watch to the US that fits well although somewhat long tail for my flat 6.75" wrist. I still haven't sized the bracelet as yet. 
















My MM300 runs +5 seconds per day dial up or down. Over the past 72 hours it has gained 8 seconds on my Orbita Sparta watchwinder. I think J Man said his green 019 runs +4 seconds per day on his timer which I don't own. How accurately are your MM300's running?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Got my Uncle Seiko tropic. Very nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

With my Great Niece at her Pre-K graduation. SBDX001 on wrist, running the Tropic strap tonight. Can't take this off the wrist 3 weeks straight!
View attachment 14154769


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bought my first Rolex this week yet still cannot wait to wear the Marinemaster.


----------



## Airbus (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi all,

My new ceramic Marinemaster (I hope the picture shows). Would be intersesting to hear just how scratched some Marinemasters are that have been used for a longer time. Whats your experience compared to other watches? Since it sits rather high I guess it is easy to bump it in to things. It also seems like this Diashield thing have mixed opinions...


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Airbus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My new ceramic Marinemaster (I hope the picture shows). Would be intersesting to hear just how scratched some Marinemasters are that have been used for a longer time. Whats your experience compared to other watches? Since it sits rather high I guess it is easy to bump it in to things. It also seems like this Diashield thing have mixed opinions...


if you're going to wear it, it will get scratched ;-)
diashield is very good on matt surfaces but less so on the polished sides of the mm300 although it is better than not having anything at all!
you'll get used to extra height quickly it's only a couple of mm's after all - bezel will take most of the knocks

I've no idea on cost for an oem bezel however I do know that the 017 case is £1350 + fitting costs from Seiko UK :think: - my advice, don't scratch the case!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Some nice sunshine lume.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

HaymondWong said:


> Just got my MM back from overhaul, Tokyo Seiko Service Center...and they installed a newer crown with signature...guess no more original sbdx001 parts...
> dial in hand by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> bezel and crown view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
> new crown style signed by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


That's kind of a bummer  One would think Seiko would put a few aside without the laser etching just for the SBDX001.

Is it running great? Like +1/+3 seconds per day?

Also, if you don't mind sharing, what's the cost & how long did it take to be serviced?

Cheers 
Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Just ordered an Original Erika strap and will try it with both my ceramic MM300 and my 40mm Omega Railmaster.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 still on mesh.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Saturday


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Got my Uncle Seiko tropic. Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm enjoying this combo quite a bit! 
Does the tropic fit the thicker springbars?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Strap change for today. Switched over to the WatchGecko tropical strap.


----------



## khbk (Apr 7, 2012)

The fat springbars fit and is included. 
But the buckle...
Uncle Seiko ought to make a new buckle also for the 20mm tropic strap.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

DarthVedder said:


> View attachment 14159117
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never seen this angle of the new model before. Is that the OEM bezel? Looks excellent. The indentations are reminiscent of the SBBN015/031 Tuna.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

m84 said:


> I'm enjoying this combo quite a bit!
> Does the tropic fit the thicker springbars?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It sure does. Uncle Seiko even includes an extra set.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

khbk said:


> The fat springbars fit and is included.
> But the buckle...
> Uncle Seiko ought to make a new buckle also for the 20mm tropic strap.


I don't mind the buckle. I know he recently upgraded them for the 22mm, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Premise said:


> I've never seen this angle of the new model before. Is that the OEM bezel? Looks excellent. The indentations are reminiscent of the SBBN015/031 Tuna.


Yep. All original. It's a pretty nice bezel, looks and feels pretty great.

BTW, the indentations look deeper on that picture than they do IRL... Maybe it's because of the reflections, I don't know, but I liked that pic.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

....the end of a good week.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Spring!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

After wearing my Uncle Seiko Waffle Rubber strap for a few days, I finally bit the bullet and sized the bracelet on my new MM300. One bent pin and one lost pipe (collar) later I think I have the knack and am done. 
























My next project is to try this Staib mesh bracelet that has been in my strap drawer unused for several years.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

After months of debate I decided on a clean 1 owner full set SBDX001 (August 2013) inbound to me later this week. I’m hoping it has the MEMS I read about on here. If not no biggie but would be nice to have the newer upgrade. It currently runs -5 from my understanding and have an Ace so I can time it myself. After this along with an incoming BB58 on bracelet hopefully later next month I think I’m done for a while. Will post pics when it arrives. Cheers !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

5959HH said:


> After wearing my Uncle Seiko Waffle Rubber strap for a few days, I finally bit the bullet and sized the bracelet on my new MM300. One bent pin and one lost pipe (collar) later I think I have the knack and am done.
> 
> My next project is to try this Staib mesh bracelet that has been in my strap drawer unused for several years.


I love Staib, it is pure quality.
May I recommend some 10 x 20mm x 1.78mm SHOULDERLESS S/BAR 316L S/S 1.1mm THICK ENDS 2.8mm EXTENSIONS
https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-20mm-x-1-78mm-SHOULDERLESS-S-BAR-316L-S-S-1-1mm-THICK-ENDS-2-8mm-EXTENSIONS/351416655388?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

The best

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Having bent one pin and losing a couple of pipes (collars) in the process of sizing my SBDX023 / SLA021 MM300, I called Seiko Customer Support to order a few extra pipes and pins. The lady only needed the watch model number and should be shipped shortly. For USA customers the number is 800-722-4452 and option 3 to order spare parts if anyone else needs to replace bracelet parts, especially pipes that are easily lost.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Airbus said:


> View attachment 14154259
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> ...


Here you go I wear it all the time and it looks fab


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Still comfy on a WatchGecko tropical strap. It is a very soft strap and has enough ventilation. No need to boil it first to get a better fit.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RMA said:


> After months of debate I decided on a clean 1 owner full set SBDX001 (August 2013) inbound to me later this week. I'm hoping it has the MEMS I read about on here. If not no biggie but would be nice to have the newer upgrade. It currently runs -5 from my understanding and have an Ace so I can time it myself. After this along with an incoming BB58 on bracelet hopefully later next month I think I'm done for a while. Will post pics when it arrives. Cheers !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is October 2013. It has the MEMS movement. Overall it really doesn't matter, it's a great movement, MEMS or not. The MEMS movement is decorated somewhat, though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Wouldn’t be able to tell unless I had mine apart such as yours, thank you for sharing. Mine will be here Wednesday, I will post pics. I really like the earlier 300 over the current one, Bezel/dial with creamier lume plots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kennythedog (Aug 30, 2017)

Spring drive tuna


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

DP


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> RMA said:
> 
> 
> > After months of debate I decided on a clean 1 owner full set SBDX001 (August 2013) inbound to me later this week. I'm hoping it has the MEMS I read about on here. If not no biggie but would be nice to have the newer upgrade. It currently runs -5 from my understanding and have an Ace so I can time it myself. After this along with an incoming BB58 on bracelet hopefully later next month I think I'm done for a while. Will post pics when it arrives. Cheers !
> ...


Hi

Thanks for showing the great 8L35 movement. How can you tell it's got the MEMS update?

Cheers


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Orange waffle


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Pez83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for showing the great 8L35 movement. How can you tell it's got the MEMS update?
> 
> Cheers


That wasn't my picture posted of the 8L35 movement. I guess the only way to tell if these earlier MM300's actually have the MEMS's is to have it all apart evidently. Would be nice if the watch had the capability of knowing by the turn of the crown (when comparing to a 3185/3186 on the earlier GMT models) for example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Pez83 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for showing the great 8L35 movement. How can you tell it's got the MEMS update?
> 
> Cheers


That's my photo, I read somewhere around 2013 the started MEMS in the MM300, but can't recall or verify that. It's decorated like the SBDX017 movement, prior to MEMS they were undecorated, supposedly. I have nothing to verify that other than reading what other people have said.

It's a great, robust movement, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a non-MEMS MM300.

Mine is the 8L35B, as you can see in the pic attached. The older models have the 8L35A, as attached.

These are all educated guesses, so take it for what it's worth. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I saved your photo in my phone as reference if I ever have mine serviced in the next couple of years being it’s a 6 year old watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RMA said:


> I saved your photo in my phone as reference if I ever have mine serviced in the next couple of years being it's a 6 year old watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've updated the post above with a second movement photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Summer fun.....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks Heljestrand, now I must have an orange waffel !

In the meantime,


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Can someone confirm that the crown tube in SBDX017 is one piece with the case or if it can be replaced if damaged? I've heard different things over the years...


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

jlyc2 said:


> Can someone confirm that the crown tube in SBDX017 is one piece with the case or if it can be replaced if damaged?


Yes, that´s the information from Seiko.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> I've updated the post above with a second movement photo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Can you tell me which of the two powers the newer SLA021, top or bottom?

I just enlarged the pictures and likely answered my own question. Maybe the top picture depending on whether there are C or D versions.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I think I reported earlier that I just sized my recently acquired SLA021 but bent one pin and lost one pipe (collar) in the process. In the US one can call 1-800-722-4452 and then press option 3. 

I asked for extra pins and pipes. The pin is 17mm in length but was told replacement is longer and would have to be cut. The pipes are 3mm in length. The part number for the pins (2) is 81606439. The part number for the pipes (2) is 81190055. 

I thought I’d pass on this information since finding Seiko parts numbers is a major task. I just received the spare parts today after ordering over the phone two days ago. Fast service!


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

I know there's a few posts added above but this thread needs new pics. So, 017 on Seiko rubber


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Some lume


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

28 straight days on the wrist with various straps and OEM bracelet. Today on the Uncle Seiko Tropic.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Teppka said:


> Some lume


And people wonder why it is the best bang for buck diver in the world.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Teppka said:


> Some lume



















Agreed. Lume is over the top with the SLA021.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Friday


----------



## Bettamacrostoma (Jul 20, 2013)

A day out in the Sun









Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Galaga said:


> Is this site legitimate?
> 
> Not a bad price.
> 
> https://watchain.com/products/seiko...ofessional-300m-diver-automatic-watch-sbdx017


Did anyone ever validate the legitimacy of this site?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did anyone ever validate the legitimacy of this site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


?


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SLA021 lume is amazing










Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

Hello Gents,
I was thinking that the Seiko OEM SKX013 jubilee bracelet may work/fit on my 001. I have been wearing it on the rubber strap for years and was close to purchasing a SKX009 mostly because I like that jubliee bracelet but have renewed my love of the MM300. Please let me know if anyone has tried this.
Thanks


----------



## meiguoren (Jul 17, 2015)

I have seen some aftermarket jubliee photos but I like the lightweight OEM SKX bracelet


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Did anyone ever validate the legitimacy of this site?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I was wondering the same about watchain.com, but I do believe that watchain sells on ebay


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

double post


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Early Saturday morning shave w/ SBDX001 on Chocolate Bar strap

Proraso Pre Barba Crema
Tabac Shaving Soap
Simpson XL2 "The Colonel" Badger brush
J. Weiss 62 Strand London 5/8 cut-throat 
Floris of London JF Aftershave


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dip in the pool with the kids and the MM300.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Well the MM300 (001) finally arrived the other day. Loving it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone here tried a Strapcode bracelet. If so, which one?


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Loving it on the Erika's but thinking I need an uncle Seiko waffle strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

impalass said:


> Thanks Heljestrand, now I must have an orange waffel !
> 
> In the meantime,
> 
> ...


What strap and deployment is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

simonp67 said:


> Loving it on the Erika's but thinking I need an uncle Seiko waffle strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I recently bought an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap which I illustrated earlier and have a Erika strap on order should arrive next 1-2 weeks. I figured if the Erika didn't work on my SLA021 I'd try it on my 40mm Railmaster.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I recently bought an Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap which I illustrated earlier and have a Erika strap on order should arrive next 1-2 weeks. I figured if the Erika didn't work on my SLA021 I'd try it on my 40mm Railmaster.


What colour combination did you get ? For some reason I reckon this looks good.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Galaga said:


> What colour combination did you get ? For some reason I reckon this looks good.
> 
> View attachment 14178795


This combination looks awsome! Could you suggest which strap it is?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Galaga said:


> What colour combination did you get ? For some reason I reckon this looks good.
> 
> View attachment 14178795


I ordered the MN Original with white center stripe.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

What M&N would u order for this one?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Teppka said:


> This combination looks awsome! Could you suggest which strap it is?


https://erikasoriginals.com/mn-straps/mirage.php

The orange centre line.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> What M&N would u order for this one?


Black Ops. Either full black or white centerline. Red centerline for more contrast, and Lumed centerline that appears to have a greenish hue when lumed although I could be wrong. Safest bet would be either full black or black with white centerline. You want your selection to contrast, not clash, with the green dial and bezel. To my eye, your blue strap clashes with the watch head.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwimac99 (May 19, 2017)

I happen to have my MM300 on this evening. It's really a nice watch, although I do wish that they were regulated better.

Mind you, mine is a Safe Queen so I have never yet worn it more than an hour, so it might be much better if I did! Also I am spoiled, as my comparison is my Spring Drive Snowflake at 0.20 seconds per day...!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Kiwimac99 said:


> I happen to have my MM300 on this evening. It's really a nice watch, although I do wish that they were regulated better.
> 
> Mind you, mine is a Safe Queen so I have never yet worn it more than an hour, so it might be much better if I did! Also I am spoiled, as my comparison is my Spring Drive Snowflake at 0.20 seconds per day...!


Spring drive is incredible! I agree with you on the 8L regulation needs. I've owned 4 8L movements and 3 have been +8 to +11 a day. My current MM300 has somehow managed to settle in at +3, let's hope it stays that way.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine appears at -5/6 so far which I’m content with. My previous ones were all +8 or above if I recall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

mine started with +7 to +9, but lately its started to become +12 to +15, not sure what went wrong


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

My MM300 runs just a bit slower than my 16710 which now runs -4 after it had its first service in 20 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

OHL said:


> mine started with +7 to +9, but lately its started to become +12 to +15, not sure what went wrong


Magnetized ?


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I haven’t checked mine in all positions but think it gains 4-5 seconds per day face down and gains 2-3 seconds per day in my Orbita watchwinder. Over the past 5-6 days wearing it off and on, then placing it in my watchwinder, it has gained 12 seconds! Right now I feel my SLA021 is basically a Grand Seiko in sheep’s clothing.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I haven't checked mine in all positions but think it gains 4-5 seconds per day face down and gains 2-3 seconds per day in my Orbita watchwinder. Over the past 5-6 days wearing it off and on, then placing it in my watchwinder, it has gained 12 seconds! Right now I feel my SLA021 is basically a Grand Seiko in sheep's clothing.


Consistent wear and evaluation over a period of time has always given me better results than monitoring day by day performance.

I had an MM300 that seemed to run +12 a day but then when I wore it for 3 weeks straight it averaged out to +5 a day.

I do think anecdotal here-say from 021 owners seems to indicate better performance than with 001 and 017 anecdotes over the years.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Magnetized ?


my understanding of magnetised is that it wouldn't be such a slight difference, it would be in the range of minutes off per day... and I did use an app to check if its magnetised and its not (but i dont know if the app is even working)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Accuracy spot on after 33 consecutive days on the wrist. Has ranged from +/- 2 to 4 seconds when checked during the past month. VS the NIST site this morning +2 seconds. Worn on a variety of straps VS the bracelet which makes the watch (to me) seem very heavy although many owners claim it is better balanced on the wrist. I probably prefer it on rubber. Just order 3 different "rubber" straps from Uncle Seiko site in the last 24 hours, the classic GL831, a BLUE waffle, and XGL-731 Tire Tread.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

OHL said:


> my understanding of magnetised is that it wouldn't be such a slight difference, it would be in the range of minutes off per day... and I did use an app to check if its magnetised and its not (but i dont know if the app is even working)


Lightly magnetized  if there is such a thing ..don't know but either way step 1 would be to demagnetize since that is super easy and cheap so I would start there ..


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Consistent wear and evaluation over a period of time has always given me better results than monitoring day by day performance.
> 
> I had an MM300 that seemed to run +12 a day but then when I wore it for 3 weeks straight it averaged out to +5 a day.
> 
> ...


Definitely. I have one Seiko when worn sporadically where it stays in the lower half of its power reserve gains 10-15 seconds a day that can stay accurate within 1 second a week when worn daily.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> Accuracy spot on after 33 consecutive days on the wrist. Has ranged from +/- 2 to 4 seconds when checked during the past month. VS the NIST site this morning +2 seconds. Worn on a variety of straps VS the bracelet which makes the watch (to me) seem very heavy although many owners claim it is better balanced on the wrist. I probably prefer it on rubber. Just order 3 different "rubber" straps from Uncle Seiko site in the last 24 hours, the classic GL831, a BLUE waffle, and XGL-731 Tire Tread.
> View attachment 14185055


You're gonna love it on the tire tread-I notice from an earlier post you already have the chocolate bar too, that's become my favorite.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Enjoying the new nato strap and the walk with my dog. ;-)


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Just because


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Desk diving


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tropic Wednesday


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On comfortable leather NATO


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Hale color said:


> You're gonna love it on the tire tread-I notice from an earlier post you already have the chocolate bar too, that's become my favorite.


Thus far the Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap is the only one I have. From your experience which one of the Uncle Seiko straps is the thickest/heavy duty or which is your favorite and why?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Took a couple of pictures last night of the Erika MN strap I just received. The MN strap actually works quite well as the elasticity helps stabilize the heavy watch head and is very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

5959HH said:


> Thus far the Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap is the only one I have. From your experience which one of the Uncle Seiko straps is the thickest/heavy duty or which is your favorite and why?


His tire tread is thickest and maybe best for summertime wear as I've come to find the choco bar tends to slide/rotate a bit once the humidity kicks in and the wrist begins to sweat! BTW: both his chocolate and tire tread have their holes spaced waaaay far apart, and I'm guessing most people need that fit that's invariably right in between 2 holes. Not to worry as I've successfully punched new holes in both types and don't think there's any chance of weakening the strap due to the way they're constructed.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring drive is incredible! I agree with you on the 8L regulation needs. I've owned 4 8L movements and 3 have been +8 to +11 a day. My current MM300 has somehow managed to settle in at +3, let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


If mine had been plus three seconds I may never have sold it..... the size I grew to acccept but the consistent but too positive accuracy and the lack of ease of regulation was what pushed me over the edge. Glad yours is much improved.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

matthew P said:


> If mine had been plus three seconds I may never have sold it..... the size I grew to acccept but the consistent but too positive accuracy and the lack of ease of regulation was what pushed me over the edge. Glad yours is much improved.
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Thanks Matthew, I hope it lasts! The 8L is an odd duck. My SLA017 is a rock solid +11 a day...every day. That one bugs me!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

A great morning to go out.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> A great morning to go out.


Told you that 053 would be a distant memory after acquiring the King of Seiko divers. 

Looks magnificent on that tropic.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Told you that 053 would be a distant memory after acquiring the King of Seiko divers.
> 
> Looks magnificent on that tropic.


So glad I got one. Get great joy wearing and looking at it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Three rubber straps arriving later today according to shipping notice for potential Summer use. Expect a few photos of how they look on the Marinemaster upcoming.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Old Omega Cosmic compared to the MM300. No case-backs.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

19mm lug width for the Omega vs 20mm for the mm300. 
Water can’t get in through the case back of these two.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

3 new Uncle Seiko straps arrived. I will put all through their paces during the month of June but at first glance/feel I believe I prefer the Classic GL831. Super comfortable on wrist. Having previously owned the black and orange waffle, this time I picked up the blue one. I wish Larry had the green one in 20mm as well. The most ample strap is indeed the Tire Tread but as a previous poster noted, the holes in the strap are oddly spaced. I will switch between all 3 and see which one truly becomes a favorite. I prefer the Marinemaster on rubber because of the heft on the bracelet but will wear it occasionally on the OEM steel too.


----------



## vanhack (May 6, 2007)

Mu bezel is very tight to turn. Recently was in the pool and sea, and bezel turned as it should. Anything I can do to maintain the lubrication as when in water.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Super comfortable GL831 diver strap. Very stealthy and comfortable with vanilla scent too. That classic Seiko look!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

12 hours later.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Friday beater time


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

TGIF :-!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> 3 new Uncle Seiko straps arrived. I will put all through their paces during the month of June but at first glance/feel I believe I prefer the Classic GL831. Super comfortable on wrist. Having previously owned the black and orange waffle, this time I picked up the blue one. I wish Larry had the green one in 20mm as well. The most ample strap is indeed the Tire Tread but as a previous poster noted, the holes in the strap are oddly spaced. I will switch between all 3 and see which one truly becomes a favorite. I prefer the Marinemaster on rubber because of the heft on the bracelet but will wear it occasionally on the OEM steel too.
> View attachment 14194291


I only have the Uncle Seiko Waffle strap but think the Erika MN Original might be more comfortable. You can also fine tune a perfect fit.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

If I could have only 1 watch....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> 3 new Uncle Seiko straps arrived. I will put all through their paces during the month of June but at first glance/feel I believe I prefer the Classic GL831. Super comfortable on wrist. Having previously owned the black and orange waffle, this time I picked up the blue one. I wish Larry had the green one in 20mm as well. The most ample strap is indeed the Tire Tread but as a previous poster noted, the holes in the strap are oddly spaced. I will switch between all 3 and see which one truly becomes a favorite. I prefer the Marinemaster on rubber because of the heft on the bracelet but will wear it occasionally on the OEM steel too.
> View attachment 14194291


Hey thanks for the updates. I'm considering a new strap from uncle seiko bit undecided on which: chocolate bar or tire tread. Have you a picture of the mm300 on the choco? 
TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

My SLA021 is back on my wrist again this afternoon. The Erika MN Original strap is way more comfortable to wear than I thought it would be. It balances the heavy watch head extremely well on my wrist and doesn't move around. Initially I placed the Erika MN on my Omega Railmaster but think it functions even better on my MM300.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

jmanlay said:


> Friday beater time


You know, but I would never have thought about a blue strap on the Green Marine, but that actually looks very nice!

Great summer combo!


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

simonp67 said:


> Loving it on the Erika's but thinking I need an uncle Seiko waffle strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


How do you put on an Erika's?

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> You know, but I would never have thought about a blue strap on the Green Marine, but that actually looks very nice!
> 
> Great summer combo!


Thanks my wife agrees and said it looks good so I kept it 
Blue / green what's not to like 

MM hard at work today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> If I could have only 1 watch....


It really is a very versatile watch even for its size . I wear mine at work at home at the beach at dinner ...just not w a suit


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SeikoSaturday!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

JRMARTINS said:


> How do you put on an Erika's?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


This tutorial from her webpage explains it better than I could. In fact I used this to guide me through installation after I received my Original MN strap a few day ago. Hope this helps:

https://erikasoriginals.com/tutorial/mn-tutorial.php


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strap change for my Green Marine tomorrow.....but which?


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Amazing photo of the SLA019 / SBDX021 showcasing how subtle the green can be in certain lighting.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiwimac99 (May 19, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> Spring drive is incredible! I agree with you on the 8L regulation needs. I've owned 4 8L movements and 3 have been +8 to +11 a day. My current MM300 has somehow managed to settle in at +3, let's hope it stays that way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Yes, SD really is something else. After experiencing it, I am not sure I will ever buy a watch with any other movement in (unless it is my Grail Patek perpetual calendar) because what is the point, really? ;-)

I would have happily paid another $250 for the MM if that would have allowed for better regulation. It seems to spoil an otherwise fabulous timepiece IMO.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

First go with the "Tire Tread" strap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Strap change for my Green Marine tomorrow.....but which?
> View attachment 14197373


Shockingly, went a different route, with some reptile!


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Have any of you guys Timegraphed your MM300’s lately ? I just Ace Timegraphed my 001 in 1 position (dial up) for 1 full minute and its reading 0-+1 w 0.3 Beat error but reads a very low amplitude of 234. Was curious as to other reports out there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

RMA said:


> Have any of you guys Timegraphed your MM300's lately ? I just Ace Timegraphed my 001 in 1 position (dial up) for 1 full minute and its reading 0-+1 w 0.3 Beat error but reads a very low amplitude of 234. Was curious as to other reports out there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did u select for lift angle ?


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I had it set to what Ace normally has it set at: Beat Rate Auto, Lift Angle 52 & at 12 sec Test Period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Two Japanese classics. I know you recognize one but do you know the other?


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

On MiliTAT two piece WW2 nylon strap


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Green !!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Maddog1970 said:


> Shockingly, went a different route, with some reptile!
> 
> View attachment 14201629
> View attachment 14201633


I think this strap would match the new GS lion mane dial perfectly.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

m84 said:


> Hey thanks for the updates. I'm considering a new strap from uncle seiko bit undecided on which: chocolate bar or tire tread. Have you a picture of the mm300 on the choco?
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here is the MM300 on the Chocolate Bar strap today.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> I think this strap would match the new GS lion mane dial perfectly.


When are you getting it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

valuewatchguy said:


> When are you getting it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When I win the lottery, haha.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Thursday morning shave. First ever use of this particular vintage straight razor, a Heljestrand MK65 in Elk Antler and the 42nd straight day with the Marinemaster on my wrist.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

SLA021 in Summer garb ;-)


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

SLA021 in Summer garb ;-)


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Giving the MM300 some love this week 











Shannon

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Scented much like a LIME Lifesaver which oddly enough discontinued as well. Castle Forbes and SBDX001.


----------



## vanhack (May 6, 2007)

My mm300 on a Leatherman Tread using cronolinks to marry the 2 together. Tool watch, with a real tool strap.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Adding color to a stormy and wet Florida Saturday morning.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

vanhack said:


> My mm300 on a Leatherman Tread using cronolinks to marry the 2 together. Tool watch, with a real tool strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unusual looking bracelet. Never seen anything like it before.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Unusual looking bracelet. Never seen anything like it before.


Yes it must go back in the box stat


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Zimbe on a sail clothe


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

In my possession since 2005









Best regards from Germany
Andi


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

AndiH71 said:


> In my possession since 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, original owner since 2005? That's a keeper there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

@RMA
Yes, its really, i am the owner since 2005.

I love it!

Best regards from Germany


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Excellent, how’s the time keeping on it ? +/- out of curiosity? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmanlay said:


> Yes it must go back in the box stat


I've seen these before, but didn't think anybody actually bought them, lol.


----------



## AndiH71 (Apr 9, 2015)

@RMA
+6Sek/24h.

The MM was 2017 in Japan for a Service.

Best regards from Germany

Andi


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Mine does +5.44 sec/day


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Does anyone here have the info where to send a MM to in Japan? I realize Seiko in NJ can prob send it there but was curious as to any contacts as to where to send a watch to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

RMA said:


> Does anyone here have the info where to send a MM to in Japan? I realize Seiko in NJ can prob send it there but was curious as to any contacts as to where to send a watch to.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding was that NJ will automatically forward it to Japan. I had an issue with mine and sent the watch to an independent. It had a bad mainspring and was told the only way to get the part was to send it in to Seiko Japan. Might even be worth asking one of the Japan sellers for a more direct route.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

45 days on the wrist with a myriad of mainly rubber straps. I wore my Grand Seiko Spring Dtive SBGA101 for an hour earlier in the evening but after that hour, OFF it went back into the watch box and the MM300 returned. The handset, the creamy lume, the dial, and especially the CASE holds my interest now for a month and a half straight. Far from my "record" post joining WUS which was a Gen 1 Orange Monster that was close to 6 months. Prior to 2014 and joining WUS I wore from 1999 to 2011 a simple 36mm Black Dial Seiko quartz on bracelet which was quite a run!

As much as I have bonded with the SBDX101 I briefly have considered selling out my collection of 12 wristwatches and obtaining an SLA017 or SLA025. I'm afraid I would regret selling the MM300 however. (as many have told me they have).


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> 45 days on the wrist with a myriad of mainly rubber straps. I wore my Grand Seiko Spring Dtive SBGA101 for an hour earlier in the evening but after that hour, OFF it went back into the watch box and the MM300 returned. The handset, the creamy lume, the dial, and especially the CASE holds my interest now for a month and a half straight. Far from my "record" post joining WUS which was a Gen 1 Orange Monster that was close to 6 months. Prior to 2014 and joining WUS I wore from 1999 to 2011 a simple 36mm Black Dial Seiko quartz on bracelet which was quite a run!
> 
> As much as I have bonded with the SBDX101 I briefly have considered selling out my collection of 12 wristwatches and obtaining an SLA017 or SLA025. I'm afraid I would regret selling the MM300 however. (as many have told me they have).
> View attachment 14218515


 I didn't sell my MM300 (it's my favorite watch) but I did buy the SLA025 given how much I liked the MM300. I'm actually going to be listing my SLA025 for sale. The main thing for me is that while I love the finishing and the hands on the SLA025, the thinner bezel makes it wear significantly larger than the mm300 which I didn't like as I don't have 8" wrists. Just my 2c.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> Here is the MM300 on the Chocolate Bar strap today.
> View attachment 14206143


Thanks for this! After seeing the SLA025 looking in a waffle and a chocolate bar, I've yet to make a decision. Until then I'm trying on a MN style strap.










Thought it could be a bit 'light' for the weight of the head but so far I'm quite pleased!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jsohal said:


> I didn't sell my MM300 (it's my favorite watch) but I did buy the SLA025 given how much I liked the MM300. I'm actually going to be listing my SLA025 for sale. The main thing for me is that *while I love the finishing and the hands on the SLA025, the thinner bezel makes it wear significantly larger than the mm300* which I didn't like as I don't have 8" wrists. Just my 2c.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GREAT advice from one who has owned both. I only tried it on briefly at a local AD but this was way before I obtained my SBDX001 so of course the 025 sorta blew me away with the fine finish and overall build quality. BEST to hang tight with a very similar wrist presence and saving quite a bit of coin by just continuing to enjoy the MM300. Thanks for your advice on this one!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Monday shave 
View attachment 14219457


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> 45 days on the wrist with a myriad of mainly rubber straps. I wore my Grand Seiko Spring Dtive SBGA101 for an hour earlier in the evening but after that hour, OFF it went back into the watch box and the MM300 returned. The handset, the creamy lume, the dial, and especially the CASE holds my interest now for a month and a half straight. Far from my "record" post joining WUS which was a Gen 1 Orange Monster that was close to 6 months. Prior to 2014 and joining WUS I wore from 1999 to 2011 a simple 36mm Black Dial Seiko quartz on bracelet which was quite a run!
> 
> As much as I have bonded with the SBDX101 I briefly have considered selling out my collection of 12 wristwatches and obtaining an SLA017 or SLA025. I'm afraid I would regret selling the MM300 however. (as many have told me they have).
> View attachment 14218515


I have the MM300 and the SLA017 and find them to be rather complementary pieces. They do have radically different wrist presence sents though. I continue to sell off many other ancillary dive watches that I own. I find that these two Seiko's meet 95% of my dive watch needs or desires.

I've previously owned two older models of the MM 300 and sold them off before buying the SLA017. I have owned the SLA017 for 2 years and recently in the last six months re-purchased the MM300 because I missed it so much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I have the MM300 and the SLA017 and find them to be rather complementary pieces. They do have radically different wrist presence sents though. I continue to sell off many other ancillary dive watches that I own. I find that these two Seiko's meet 95% of my dive watch needs or desires.
> 
> I've previously owned two older models of the MM 300 and sold them off before buying the SLA017. I have owned the SLA017 for 2 years and recently in the last six months re-purchased the MM300 because I missed it so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your relevant observations owning both the MM300 and the SLA017. I will likely continue my extended honeymoon with the SBDX001 rather than attempt a higher dollar Seiko foray.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Took my MM300 to Basel today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I purchased a MM300 clasp from an Ebay seller and it did not come with the spring bars/pins to connect it to the Crafter Blue strap. Does anyone know the size and a source to buy these? 

Thanks!

--VWG


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I don’t recall whether or not I asked, but has anyone here bought a Strapcode bracelet as a replacement for the OEM for a SLA021?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> I purchased a MM300 clasp from an Ebay seller and it did not come with the spring bars/pins to connect it to the Crafter Blue strap. Does anyone know the size and a source to buy these?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> --VWG


They're 18mm... seems like the tips are thinner than typical bars. The tips don't stick out as much. ToxicNatos has a clasp bar but I think it's a clasp hinge pin and NOT the right size for where the ends of the clasp connect to a strap or bracelet.
https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...oxicclasp-spring-bar-18mm?variant=26483932097
You might email him and see if he knows where to get them. Or msg him on FB if you use that.

I can measure the tips with calipers later when I get home but for now can just look at them....


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> They're 18mm... seems like the tips are thinner than typical bars. The tips don't stick out as much. ToxicNatos has a clasp bar but I think it's a clasp hinge pin and NOT the right size for where the ends of the clasp connect to a strap or bracelet.
> https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...oxicclasp-spring-bar-18mm?variant=26483932097
> You might email him and see if he knows where to get them. Or msg him on FB if you use that.
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll message Terry!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 with Erika MN strap is back on my wrist. I'm able to center the heavy watch head so well that I'm hardly aware of the watch while I'm wearing it.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

5959HH said:


> SLA021 with Erika MN strap is back on my wrist. I'm able to center the heavy watch head so well that I'm hardly aware of the watch while I'm wearing it.


Good to know, I will be ordering one of these straps soon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

There is a light that never goes out.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

MM bracelet by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on bracelet again. Drilled lug holes make changing out easy on this watch.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

just starting to rain...
keeping it on the on the crafter blue, still the most comfortable and adjustable strap I've come across so far..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A old photo of my SBDX001


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> A old photo of my SBDX001


I'm getting sweaty palms just looking at that - tell me you glued it to the frame b4 taking the picture!! :-d
we should start a thread for photographs of watches taken in risky places...


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Travelller said:


>


I want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Travelller said:


>


So. Good.


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

Crafter Blue getting wet


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Bigmouth strikes again


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Back on my wrist again today.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My favorite!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Spencer70 said:


> Crafter Blue getting wet


Anyone know if any of the other Crafter Blue straps fit the MM300? The one made for it is too short for my wrist. I like the SKX version because it had a buckle and tang. With they had one for the MM300 like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Anyone know if any of the other Crafter Blue straps fit the MM300? The one made for it is too short for my wrist. I like the SKX version because it had a buckle and tang. With they had one for the MM300 like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Off the top of my head, the only other 20mm Crafter Blue strap is for the Sumo which has longer lugs making it a no go for the MM300.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Father's Day with the MM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Changing straps is fun. ;-)


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

TagTime said:


> My favorite!


Looking good! What bracelet is this? And do you find it sturdy enough for the weight of the watch?

TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

m84 said:


> Looking good! What bracelet is this? And do you find it sturdy enough for the weight of the watch?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! The strap is from Clockworksynergy, Army green Cordura style. Even though it has quick release bars and there is some play, it handles the watch fine. Can't fit fat bars in the strap.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Hello again

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

TagTime said:


> Thanks! The strap is from Clockworksynergy, Army green Cordura style. Even though it has quick release bars and there is some play, it handles the watch fine. Can't fit fat bars in the strap.


Thanks for the input and extra photo! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Follow me on instagram @chriscentro if you want lol


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

nolte said:


>


Nice! What nato is that?

Cheers


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

lipschitz said:


> Nice! What nato is that?
> 
> Cheers


Thanks!
It was listed as 'MEGALITH' on Amazon awhile back they're not currently available but perhaps somewhere else idk...
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0711KHMYK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX001


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

My SBDX023. I'm fickle though, might purchase a SBDX017 so I stop fussing with the X vs Marinemaster on the dial


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Definitely not thin yet so comfortable


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Been wearing it all of last week. Absolutely love it nowadays.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I love deep dials


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


GO GREEN


----------



## darwin11 (Dec 2, 2017)

chriscentro said:


>


GO GREEN


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MM


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Love the green!!!!! When you wanna get rid of it, pls let me know


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Aksyong said:


> My SBDX023. I'm fickle though, might purchase a SBDX017 so I stop fussing with the X vs Marinemaster on the dial


I made a combo and added the gold secondhand to my SBDX001. Love it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

huckson said:


> Love the green!!!!! When you wanna get rid of it, pls let me know


Watches come and go, most things in my drawer could conceivably get moved on to make room for something else. But for certain the SLA019 is _my watch_, and I'll never sell it.


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)

CodeFarmer said:


> Watches come and go, most things in my drawer could conceivably get moved on to make room for something else. But for certain the SLA019 is _my watch_, and I'll never sell it.


 enjoy it mate!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Has anyone here bought or considering buying a Strapcode SS bracelet? As far as I can determine any bracelet designed for the previous generation MM300 watches should also it the newer SLA021 with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal as the cases for both generations are identical. Correct?


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Has anyone here bought or considering buying a Strapcode SS bracelet? As far as I can determine any bracelet designed for the previous generation MM300 watches should also it the newer SLA021 with ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal as the cases for both generations are identical. Correct?


I have the strap code jubilee and love it, although some people don't like the gap between the end link and the bracelet.

I have no idea if it'll fit on the newer MM300's though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I've considered contacting a manufacturer in China to have a custom bracelet made for the MM.

I would target a non pinstripe version similar to the new LX diver or the MM200

















Best I can tell it's a 10k investment. I have to sell about 100 to make my money back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

01 on Erika's.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> 01 on Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also have an Erika MN strap for my MM300 that is probably the best fitting, most comfortable combination between Erika, OEM bracelet and US Waffle strap.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

huckson said:


> Love the green!!!!! When you wanna get rid of it, pls let me know





CodeFarmer said:


> Watches come and go, most things in my drawer could conceivably get moved on to make room for something else. But for certain the SLA019 is _my watch_, and I'll never sell it.


I keep making mistakes for selling watches that I should not have sold. I will not make the same mistake again


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I’ve sold a couple I wish I’d kept. Front and center is a Rolex SeaDweller 2000 that I bought preowned in pristine condition for $600 in 1981 and sold for the same amount in 1982.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On strap code


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Jman. Do you know offhand which Strapcode model? I think your green MM300 is exactly the same as mine except for the dial/bezel color. I was thinking of getting the Angus Jubilee bracelet. Input?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Am I the only one who really likes the original bracelet!?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Am I the only one who really likes the original bracelet!?


I like the original bracelet except for the pins/collars and the divers extension inside the clasp. I like the bracelet even less on my SARB033 and PADI Turtle.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> On strap code


Thanks. That MM300 Green of yours is the business.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Am I the only one who really likes the original bracelet!?


I like it but for a watch that rates a 9.9 the bracelet is more of a 7. The strapcode bracelets I have tried are about the same for different reasons.

Compare the MM bracelet to your GS. That what I'm looking for a bit more balance, lose the pinstripe, and some half links for better figment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

chriscentro said:


> Am I the only one who really likes the original bracelet!?


Not at all!

Mine spends most of its life on a Toshi strap, but I put it on the original bracelet sometimes and think the pinstripe looks brilliant.

(I have a couple of Strapcode bracelets and am honestly not a huge fan, given how much money they ask for them. That said my Sumo lives permanently on a Super Oyster and it's OK.)


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Can any of you tell me specifically what it is about the Strapcode bracelets that you don’t like? Any recommendations for Uncle Seiko SS bracelets? 

Once I was able size my OEM SLA021 bracelet, it is probably ok although I don’t care for the stamped metal divers extension that seems not quite on par with everything else. Maybe I’m just being too picky.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Can any of you tell me specifically what it is about the Strapcode bracelets that you don't like? Any recommendations for Uncle Seiko SS bracelets?
> 
> Once I was able size my OEM SLA021 bracelet, it is probably ok although I don't care for the stamped metal divers extension that seems not quite on par with everything else. Maybe I'm just being too picky.


Overly heavy and uses the mirage of heft to imitate quality. Finishing is not very refined. They are not bad and I've owned 4 of them but each time I come around to dropping $100 on one, I have to choke that down. The Super Oyster I had for the SKX around $60 was the best value. End link fit is not always that great.

The divers extension on the MM is titanium is it not?

I tend to like US bracelets better but several of them use folded end links which could be an issue for some people. I don't think he makes one for the MM

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Overly heavy and uses the mirage of heft to imitate quality. Finishing is not very refined. They are not bad and I've owned 4 of them but each time I come around to dropping $100 on one, I have to choke that down. The Super Oyster I had for the SKX around $60 was the best value. End link fit is not always that great.
> 
> The divers extension on the MM is titanium is it not?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I've been spoiled with Rolex bracelets on my SubC and ceramic SeaDweller. I just recently bought a MM300 SLA021 and conclude it's an incredible value. I was unaware that the divers extension was titanium which would definitely be a plus.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I also have an Erika MN strap for my MM300 that is probably the best fitting, most comfortable combination between Erika, OEM bracelet and US Waffle strap.


Agreed. It's a great fit for the MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Have been wanting to take a shot with some souvenirs from Taiwan for the past week but just couldn't come up with a good composition. I think this will do &#55358;&#56611;


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Can any of you tell me specifically what it is about the Strapcode bracelets that you don't like?


Build quality and finishing is not brilliant for what they are asking - you can get a whole, reasonable watch for a hundred bucks!

Mine:

Hexad Oyster which looks pretty cool, very chunky and heavy, but doesn't adjust precisely enough to fit my wrist - it's either loose, or tight enough that the clasp digs in. In turn, the clasp digs in because it has a sharp angle in a bad place. The ratchet also leaves harsh angles exposed, you can definitely only wear that on an actual wetsuit! It's a cool looking thing that turns out to wear badly.

I have a Super Oyster (again, looks OK but after some wear, it doesn't look as nice as the Sumo it's connected to) where they changed the kind of screw they used to these weird little hinge things (a few other people have mentioned this online). Most of the screws on mine have stripped their threads, so you put a screwdriver in and they just spin; you can't get them out again because the hinge parts hold them in place. The remaining two still have thread but it can't be adjusted further, up or down.

That's two from two and a bunch of different niggles, I won't keep trying.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

black and white rendition by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
dial closeup by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys thanks for the Strapcode information. I'll likely not buy a Strapcode for my MM300 and use only the OEM bracelet that I rotate with my Erika MN and US Waffle straps. No point in my trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

US waffle strap back on today. Very easy to rotate straps and bracelet with the drilled lugs.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Took a quick pic before sending my 001 off to Fed Ex. It's headed to Seiko NJ so they forward to Japan for service. Runs -2 on dial up on my Timegrapher but at a very low amplitude at 224. Figure it's a 2013 watch so time for a service anyway. Give you guys an update next 4-6 weeks.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Strange, I can't post pics on this thread. 
Have I met my quota lol


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Anyone know if any of the other Crafter Blue straps fit the MM300? The one made for it is too short for my wrist. I like the SKX version because it had a buckle and tang. With they had one for the MM300 like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


With my skinny flat 6.75" wrist, I have the opposite problem as you; most straps are too long for me. Looking at your avatar I gather you might be a Tennessee Vol alum?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

testttt


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

zcDScS


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

this thread got messed up, right? am I the only one who cant see new posts?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Am using Tapatalk and see the new posts.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi everyone does anyone know of high quality spring bars for the MM300 that are NOT as thick as the oem bars but thicker than regular flimsy ones. 
Why : because I want to use other straps that can’t fit the big fat ones ...


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

jmanlay said:


> Hi everyone does anyone know of high quality spring bars for the MM300 that are NOT as thick as the oem bars but thicker than regular flimsy ones.
> Why : because I want to use other straps that can't fit the big fat ones ...


i think toxic nato carry something called slim fat bars exactly for this purpose


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jlyc2 said:


> i think toxic nato carry something called slim fat bars exactly for this purpose


Cool I will check it out


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Just purchased one!! Can't wait to receive it! Upgrade from my SKX007/SKX009!!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

punlaj said:


> Just purchased one!! Can't wait to receive it! Upgrade from my SKX007/SKX009!!


Wise move! Congratulations! :-!


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

DarthVedder said:


> this thread got messed up, right? am I the only one who cant see new posts?


It was like that for me for a couple of days, seems fixed now?

It was just this thread, too, and the "new posts" icon would come up but the page count stayed the same... weird.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Wise move! Congratulations! :-!
> 
> View attachment 14270143


Thank you! Beautiful pair u got there!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

punlaj said:


> Just purchased one!! Can't wait to receive it! Upgrade from my SKX007/SKX009!!


Which one? SLA021?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Last night I waxed the bezel and the result is very satisfying!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> Last last I waxed the bezel and the result is very satisfying!
> 
> View attachment 14272501


With what ?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Galaga said:


> With what ?


With this, ordinary car wax


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> With this, ordinary car wax
> 
> View attachment 14272585


F me we are waxing bezels now ...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Man do I love this and I don't have to wax it


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I’m still thinking about picking another MM300 up. I just missed out on a killer deal the other day. Too slow.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jmanlay said:


> Man do I love this and I don't have to wax it


I've mixed feelings with this one and, unluckily I still couldn't see one in the flesh...

The mix and match of gold and steel accents, the X on the face, the non dotted pip, the slightly taller bezel...

Photos alone, I think my preference goes for the first batch of SBDX017 with hand-applied lume.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

jmnav said:


> I've mixed feelings with this one and, unluckily I still couldn't see one in the flesh...
> 
> The mix and match of gold and steel accents, the X on the face, the non dotted pip, the slightly taller bezel...
> 
> Photos alone, I think my preference goes for the first batch of SBDX017 with hand-applied lume.


I think someone suggested that Yahoo Japan still had some BNIB for sale, you'd have to go through an intermediary to have it shipped outside Japan though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sbdx001










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

eduardo.saez.1848 said:


>


great pic |>


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

5959HH said:


> With my skinny flat 6.75" wrist, I have the opposite problem as you; most straps are too long for me. Looking at your avatar I gather you might be a Tennessee Vol alum?


Yes sir, Go Big Orange. Class of 1997.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Yes sir, Go Big Orange. Class of 1997.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What part of Tennessee? Like David Crockett and Sam Houston, I made my way to Texas where I've lived virtually my entire adult life. Sam Houston grew up in Maryville where a number of my ancestors originated. I'm from Chattanooga originally. Anyhow it's a small world.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

5959HH said:


> What part of Tennessee? Like David Crockett and Sam Houston, I made my way to Texas where I've lived virtually my entire adult life. Sam Houston grew up in Maryville where a number of my ancestors originated. I'm from Chattanooga originally. Anyhow it's a small world.


Very nice! I was in Maryville Friday for a concert. I live near the Kingsport area.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5959HH said:


> What part of Tennessee? Like David Crockett and Sam Houston, I made my way to Texas where I've lived virtually my entire adult life. Sam Houston grew up in Maryville where a number of my ancestors originated. I'm from Chattanooga originally. Anyhow it's a small world.











We need a meetup!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Today I polished the bezel on my 12 year old SBDX001. I'm quite pleased with the results 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Joining the club with my first taste of a MM300. Very happy indeed 










Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


What a pair


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> What a pair


Thanks bro &#55357;&#56394;


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Aksyong said:


> Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.


Could you post more pics of the bracelet? Thx

Envoyé de mon Mi A2 Lite en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Aksyong said:


> Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.


Not crazy...many collectors prefer the text over the 'x'. Seiko's branding decisions are a real headscratcher to me.


----------



## thorien (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Aksyong said:


> Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.


I'm glad that Seiko switched to the "X" logo.....it just makes my SBDX001 more unique and desirable!


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Aksyong said:


> Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.


I'm glad that Seiko switched to the "X" logo.....it just makes my SBDX001 more unique and desirable!


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

bricem13 said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Ended up selling my SBDX023 as I really could not tolerate the X anymore. Call me crazy, after selling it I bought a SBDX017 from a seller on WUS. I'm a happier person now.
> ...


Yes, here you go. It's Hexad Oyster from Strapcode. I fitted the same style bracelet on my MM300 Tuna, and thought it would be nice on this MM300.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I hope they can make a Jubilee with solid female end links.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> I hope they can make a Jubilee with solid female end links.


Strapcode do make Angus jubilee if that's what u r searching for


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Aksyong said:


> Strapcode do make Angus jubilee if that's what u r searching for


But they now only come with male end links, which I hate very much.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Strapcode do make Angus jubilee if that's what u r searching for
> ...


Oh I finally get what you mean. Yes, I agree, I don't like the male end links either, they're better for people with larger wrists. I have a 6.5" wrist, it does not look good on me


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Late night shot and the date is beginning to tick over ☘


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Hi everyone does anyone know of high quality spring bars for the MM300 that are NOT as thick as the oem bars but thicker than regular flimsy ones.
> Why : because I want to use other straps that can't fit the big fat ones ...


Not sure if you still need the info, but I had the same question a few months ago and asked Terry via Reddit. I copied his response below. I bought and have used both sets he recommended and they are much better than even the stock fat bars.

The best bet for the MM is this one # 23-9291 20mm x 2mm X 1.2mm ends. Which is the same ones the older Rolex drilled lug watches use. https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...el-s-bars-20mm-gmt-ii-sub?variant=20127913665

Another option if you want a little thinner spring bar then use this https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-spring-bars/products/toxicbars?variant=12700892790896

Now if you only want to use natos then use a spring bar with a thicker middle https://www.toxicnatos.com/collections/watch-spring-bars/products/toxicbars?variant=12700812476528

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

inspectorj28 said:


> Not sure if you still need the info, but I had the same question a few months ago and asked Terry via Reddit. I copied his response below. I bought and have used both sets he recommended and they are much better than even the stock fat bars.
> 
> The best bet for the MM is this one # 23-9291 20mm x 2mm X 1.2mm ends. Which is the same ones the older Rolex drilled lug watches use. https://www.toxicnatos.com/collecti...el-s-bars-20mm-gmt-ii-sub?variant=20127913665
> 
> ...


Awesome man thanks just ordered some


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Awesome man thanks just ordered some


I did the same. My order is already enroute.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

You guys have me thinking on ordering a set too, $5.99 x 2 plus shipping is inexpensive for piece of mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> I hope they can make a Jubilee with solid female end links.


Agreed. This is the reason I sent my strapcode jubilee back.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

I was just about to order a set of 23-9291 but you guys emptied their stock it seems. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Shopping with my little girl. Pink floor of the store matches pretty well with the MM300.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Which one? SLA021?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


oh my god!


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

You've just made me go and put the bracelet back on my own. SLA019s are the prettiest damn things, and they can go all of the different greens, depending on the light.

Great photo!


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

Hey, slightly random but: Did I imagine it that at Baselworld, when they announced the SBDX023, they also announced a production (ie., not a Zimbe) blue MM300?

I admit I was having a lot of Marinemaster dreams at the time so anything is possible, but... I thought I remembered that. And there is no way I'm going through the thread again. I can't see anything like it on the Seiko website.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

CodeFarmer said:


> Hey, slightly random but: Did I imagine it that at Baselworld, when they announced the SBDX023, they also announced a production (ie., not a Zimbe) blue MM300?
> 
> I admit I was having a lot of Marinemaster dreams at the time so anything is possible, but... I thought I remembered that. And there is no way I'm going through the thread again. I can't see anything like it on the Seiko website.


There is a picture in this thread-










New MM300 - SBDX023 this Nov2018
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4784195&share_type=t

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Is this an SBDX001 or a 17?


mtbmike said:


>


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Looks like 001 judging by the smaller Lume plots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

So after about two years I finally got around to fixing the clasp on my SBDX001. I forgot how good it looks on the wrist, despite having a massive 44 cm diameter.
Happy camper.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

RMA said:


> Looks like 001 judging by the smaller Lume plots.


Or maybe an early 17, I think, that's why I asked.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

benoize said:


> So after about two years I finally got around to fixing the clasp on my SBDX001. I forgot how good it looks on the wrist, despite having a massive 44 cm diameter.
> Happy camper


it's a great looking watch even at this size due to its sloped profile, but lately I've been trying to imagine what it would look like, in same proportions, same movement etc but scaled down to a 42mm case - can't help thinking it would nudge out a rolex sub at that point in looks and wearability, even with the weight and height difference... just a thought... in case anyone from the Seiko Design Team is reading this thread...;-)


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside frontal dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

jmanlay said:


>


nice under water shot


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

jmanlay said:


>


nice under water shot


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Bought an Angus Jubilee and fitted the original Seiko ratcheting clasp on it. I can't believe how comfortable the watch fits on my wrist now.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MM300 for the evening.....how can you not have a Happy Monday!


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

aks12r said:


> it's a great looking watch even at this size due to its sloped profile, but lately I've been trying to imagine what it would look like, in same proportions, same movement etc but scaled down to a 42mm case - can't help thinking it would nudge out a rolex sub at that point in looks and wearability, even with the weight and height difference... just a thought... in case anyone from the Seiko Design Team is reading this thread...;-)


Not 42mm but I have a fairly good idea of what a more svelte MM would wear like








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside lume shot by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


>


I have some tragic news to report. That tiger shark ate JMan but was unable to digest his MM300 and spit it out onshore.

On a more positive note I heard that the shark also spit out JMan too who I think might be on his way back home.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Aksyong said:


> Bought an Angus Jubilee and fitted the original Seiko ratcheting clasp on it. I can't believe how comfortable the watch fits on my wrist now.


Which clasp did you order with the Angus? How did the clasp that came with the Angus fit? I realize most love the ratcheting Seiko clasp but ...


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

5959HH said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Bought an Angus Jubilee and fitted the original Seiko ratcheting clasp on it. I can't believe how comfortable the watch fits on my wrist now.
> ...


I bought the cheapest option from Strapcode for clasp. The quality is fine but the edges are quite sharp.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER in the morning..







*


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Just a PSA

There are several SBDX001,012, 017,023 that have been popping up with more frequency on Watch Recon lately so if you had your eye on a non-prospex or old lume, then you might want to keep an eye out. From my experience this stuff tends to go in waves so in a few months it will feel like no one is selling their MM300.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

There was a SLA015 listed here that sold a few days ago. I don’t know why I didn’t snatch it while I had the chance, especially at the price ~2700. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Here's my 01 (right) beside my cousin's 017 for those of you that haven't seen the different size lume plots.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Here's my 01 (right) beside my cousin's 017 for those of you that haven't seen the different size lume plots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 017 has lume plots that are identical to the current Prospex MM series.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

For quite some time I have had a heavy Staib German made 20mm SS bracelet in my drawer unused until now. Initially I had tried 20mm shoulderless spring bars but found them too long and cramped and concerned I might not be able to get the bracelet off my MM300 even if I were able to install. So I used 20mm x 1.78 "slim" double flanged spring bars I ordered from Toxic NATO.

The heavy Staib bracelet seems to mate well with my Marinemaster on my 6.75" wrist but wouldn't probably wouldn't fit any smaller wrist than mine.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

5959HH said:


> For quite some time I have had a heavy Staib German made 20mm SS bracelet in my drawer unused until now. Initially I had tried 20mm shoulderless spring bars but found them too long and cramped and concerned I might not be able to get the bracelet off my MM300 even if I were able to install. So I used 20mm x 1.78 "slim" double flanged spring bars I ordered from Toxic NATO.
> 
> The heavy Staib bracelet seems to mate well with my Marinemaster on my 6.75" wrist but wouldn't probably wouldn't fit any smaller wrist than mine.
> 3759b15fd8a92d71c8.jpg[/IMG]


Looks surprisingly good on that mesh. Isnt it really heavy ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> Looks surprisingly good on that mesh. Isnt it really heavy ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the comment. Although the Staib bracelet is substantial, its design seems to counterbalance the heavy MM300 watch head in such a way that the weight is evenly distributed. After the watch had been on my wrist only a short time, I was hardly aware of it.


----------



## mattvalento (Dec 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Memento Vivere (Dec 31, 2011)

Spending my Saturday appropriately!


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

benoize said:


> So after about two years I finally got around to fixing the clasp on my SBDX001.


What was the issue then ?


----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Deli said:


> What was the issue then ?


A bar in the clasp had snapped... found a second hand MM clasp and swapped it.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

New owner here


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Question regarding the sapphire crystal on the SLA021/SBDX023 - is it flat on top and curved on the inside? How would one describe how it looks. I may be in the minority but I really like that the crystal is flat and not domed anymore.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

To me, the 017 markers look more crisp and refined than the 001.


----------



## Deli (Jul 19, 2014)

benoize said:


> A bar in the clasp had snapped... found a second hand MM clasp and swapped it.


Did you try the Seiko Store locally first ?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

18 year anniversary today and the wife and I went kayaking. We saw a dolphin which was cool and a little unnerving.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Side by side with the Rolex Submariner, the Seadweller as well as the slim 6105, the SBDX001 still looks like a beast of a diver.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dex_Ter said:


> Side by side with the Rolex Submariner, the Seadweller as well as the slim 6105, the SBDX001 still looks like a beast of a diver.
> 
> View attachment 14310183
> 
> ...


That's because it is without the wank factor.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

For anyone looking there appears to be a hell of a deal on a 2006 full set 001 with a new bezel offered at $1350 on TimeZone.com. I would look into it if anyone is interested. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Dex_Ter said:


> Side by side with the Rolex Submariner, the Seadweller as well as the slim 6105, the SBDX001 still looks like a beast of a diver.
> 
> View attachment 14310183
> 
> ...


2 things become very apparent when you see a Sub and MM300 side by side:
1. The MM300 bracelet seems like an afterthought, while the Sub's an equal part of a whole.

2. The Sub, especially in terms of case and design, seems absolutely boring compared to the MM300.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RMA said:


> For anyone looking there appears to be a hell of a deal on a 2006 full set 001 with a new bezel offered at $1350 on TimeZone.com. I would look into it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it has not already been serviced, for a 13-year-old piece I think you would have to factor that into the purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

True, just saying that you typically don’t see a full set 001 sell that cheap for any year it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

RMA said:


> True, just saying that you typically don't see a full set 001 sell that cheap for any year it seems.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will sell quick for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

valuewatchguy said:


> It will sell quick for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 001 sold in less than a couple of hours. Since the seller has impeccable credentials, I was tempted when I first saw his listing. I didn't call him since I need another MM300 like I need three cheeks! But I thought about it anyhow.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

valuewatchguy said:


> If it has not already been serviced, for a 13-year-old piece I think you would have to factor that into the purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does a service generally run? Who services here in the states? I'd planned on using IWW when the time comes but not sure that is going to be an option now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

simonp67 said:


> What does a service generally run? Who services here in the states? I'd planned on using IWW when the time comes but not sure that is going to be an option now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Per Seiko USA $397 + tax + shipping + new parts if required









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> To me, the 017 markers look more crisp and refined than the 001.


Well, they are... but then that's exactly why I think I like the 001 ones a bit more: they sport some "ruggerized" look that matches great the watch's spirit.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## benoize (Apr 25, 2006)

Deli said:


> Did you try the Seiko Store locally first ?


Yes. They quoted me 150 euros. I found one second hand on the bay and swapped it myself...

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Joined the club

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

After playing around with a Staib SS bracelet, Uncle Seiko Waffle strap, and Erika MN, the OEM is back on my SLA021 once again.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

5959HH said:


> After playing around with a Staib SS bracelet, Uncle Seiko Waffle strap, and Erika MN, the OEM is back on my SLA021 once again.


I can't decide between the stock bracelet or the uncle seiko waffle, both happen to fit perfectly. So glad this watch has holes for quick strap changes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> I can't decide between the stock bracelet or the uncle seiko waffle, both happen to fit perfectly. So glad this watch has holes for quick strap changes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely a breeze changing out with the MM300. Probably the best fit for me is the Staib bracelet illustrated a few days ago but a bit on the heavy side compared to the OEM.


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

Travelller said:


>


SBDX017 is not a club member
only SBDX012 qualify next to those guys! ha ha ha

nice collection...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

New acquisition...017









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Wearing it on an Erika's MN strap makes it so much lighter and comfortable.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Aksyong said:


> Wearing it on an Erika's MN strap makes it so much lighter and comfortable.


Nice thing about the MM300 is the ease of changing out straps and bracelets. My Erika MN strap is equally as comfortable.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Was hoping for better accuracy outta mine, running +13 so far, oh well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rob3365 (Jul 19, 2019)

The surface of the lume looks pretty uneven. Is that normal for the 017 newer version?


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

rob3365 said:


> The surface of the lume looks pretty uneven. Is that normal for the 017 newer version?


It's normal. No worries.
Mine was made in Dec 2017. It's a little uneven too. But I do like it. It makes the hour markers stand out further! ;-)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Another day another Nato.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The two divers I love most.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Two MarineMasters ;-)


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Was hoping for better accuracy outta mine, running +13 so far, oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow. The rough average over a few weeks for my 021 is less than +1 per day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

inspectorj28 said:


> Wow. The rough average over a few weeks for my 021 is less than +1 per day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Lol it's actually worse now. When I want accuracy I go Swiss when I want charm and character I go seiko lol.

It has a three year warranty so I'm not super concerned. Will probably wait till year three then send it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

tynan.nida said:


> inspectorj28 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The rough average over a few weeks for my 021 is less than +1 per day.
> ...


That's tough luck, if the timekeeping is indeed +16 you should send it back for servicing under warranty. 8L35 should not go above +15s/d. Here's mine


----------



## CodeFarmer (Mar 29, 2019)

rob3365 said:


> The surface of the lume looks pretty uneven. Is that normal for the 017 newer version?


Honestly, no.

Seiko lume pips standing out and looking a bit raised, maybe sometimes I guess (my MM does not, though my Sumo does)? But that looks lumpy and... not good. I would be unhappy if I spent Marinemaster money and it arrived like that. Actually I'd be unhappy if I spent Turtle money.

Can you get an AD to look at it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Travelller said:


>


Nicely shot! While not a LE, the MM300 looks right at home with some heavy hitters in an impressive collection.

IG: th3measure


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Got my bezel replacement.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Got my bezel replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, how much does it cost?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, how much does it cost?


The new bezel is $200, free replacement from seiko service center.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

joaquin1986 said:


> Got my bezel replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was the problem whit the besel ?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

First time wearing it on the default waffle strap, after "curing" it with boiling water to make it softer and curve nicely. It's looking quite good and wearing comfortably.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Was hoping for better accuracy outta mine, running +13 so far, oh well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've noticed quite a few people complaining about similar rates. Once you start noticing them it seems like you see quite a few.
Mine started out around +6 seconds per day and stayed that way for about a month when new, then it crept up to around +10 second per day. 
It gets rotated quite a bit with various tuna etc so I didn't worry too much about it for months and months.
About a month ago I checked it and it was right at +15 seconds per day and I just thought that was a bit much.
I sent it off and had it regulated and tracking shows it having just been delivered to my house. I'm pretty stoked. I will report back how it sits.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> The new bezel is $200, free replacement from seiko service center.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Do you mean, you didnt have to pay for it


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> What was the problem whit the besel ?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


I got a micro scratched on the ceramic bezel due to my stupidity. So i had it replaced.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> Do you mean, you didnt have to pay for it


I did pay for it. It was my stupidity.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

joaquin1986 said:


> HusabergAngola79 said:
> 
> 
> > What was the problem whit the besel ?
> ...


Do you know if the bezel would fit on the older MM300 variants like 001 or 017?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

nolte said:


> I've noticed quite a few people complaining about similar rates. Once you start noticing them it seems like you see quite a few.
> Mine started out around +6 seconds per day and stayed that way for about a month when new, then it crept up to around +10 second per day.
> It gets rotated quite a bit with various tuna etc so I didn't worry too much about it for months and months.
> About a month ago I checked it and it was right at +15 seconds per day and I just thought that was a bit much.
> I sent it off and had it regulated and tracking shows it having just been delivered to my house. I'm pretty stoked. I will report back how it sits.


Oh nice how long did they take?

I've actually found that leaving it crown up overnight slows it considerably, either that or it's just a coincidence and the movement has slowed down a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

joaquin1986 said:


> I got a micro scratched on the ceramic bezel due to my stupidity. So i had it replaced.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Very good, i make a mark in the besel of MM zimbe the sla027 and i ask price for the remplacement, and the store say is 495 eur, i say the mark is no só big...










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Aksyong said:


> Do you know if the bezel would fit on the older MM300 variants like 001 or 017?


I dont know, if yes, it would be a nice kermit mm300

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Very good, i make a mark in the besel of MM zimbe the sla027 and i ask price for the remplacement, and the store say is 495 eur, i say the mark is no só big...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is very expensive. Maybe try on a different seiko service center. Mine was ordered in japan and send it here in dubai.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

Travelller said:


>


after couple days
just notice the arrangement is right to left
(I am used to left to right ha ha)
it also maybe tell the story how we got to SBDX017 at modern time
SLA017---->SLA025---->SLA033---->SBDX001
a nice evolution chart


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> Wow that is very expensive. Maybe try on a different seiko service center. Mine was ordered in japan and send it here in dubai.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


No that is the difference between the new ceramic bezel and the old waxy lacquered bezel. The new one is MUCH less expensive to replace.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

rob3365 said:


> The surface of the lume looks pretty uneven. Is that normal for the 017 newer version?
> 
> View attachment 14322499
> View attachment 14322511
> View attachment 14322513


That's the old hand applied lume. Some people consider that a really important feature.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

joaquin1986 said:


> Got my bezel replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to sell the scratched one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Eleven year old creamy 001.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

joaquin1986 said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know if the bezel would fit on the older MM300 variants like 001 or 017?
> ...


Yeah, if someone knows pls chime in. I think having the new bezel on an 001 or 017 would look great


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

adryens said:


> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Top shelf watch and photo. 

The MM in every iteration is just pure class. Adore this watch.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Top shelf watch and photo.
> 
> The MM in every iteration is just pure class. Adore this watch.


I think the same, I am a big fan. 
This is super combo, buddy. SLA021 + SLA019 bezel. Result: MM Kermit










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

adryens said:


> I think the same, I am a big fan.
> This is super combo, buddy. SLA021 + SLA019 bezel. Result: MM Kermit
> 
> 
> ...


But then I miss out on this reflective bezel masterpiece:


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

adryens said:


> I think the same, I am a big fan.
> This is super combo, buddy. SLA021 + SLA019 bezel. Result: MM Kermit
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty great!!! From where did you get the bezel?


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

DarthVedder said:


> That looks pretty great!!! From where did you get the bezel?


eBay, is too expensive, about 450$ but not as much as in Seiko store

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Lunch time 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Picked this up this week off TRF. Nice upgrades most notably the taller bezel ring and the partial lumed insert.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Natural habitat.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Old pic










Never should have sold it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Natural habitat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What bracelet ?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What bracelet ?


Strapcode oyster with the MM300 titanium clasp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Chamberlain Haller said:
> 
> 
> > Natural habitat.
> ...


Any chance of a closer shot to see the fit of endlink against the watch ?


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Aksyong said:


> Any chance of a closer shot to see the fit of endlink against the watch ?


Check out post 7450 where I shared some detailed photos.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Check out post 7450 where I shared some detailed photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Cheers, thanks for the photos. I was considering getting it as the endlink fit looks good, but I think the Angus Jubilee fit is nicer.
Link to #7450 for anyone interested


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Aksyong said:


> Cheers, thanks for the photos. I was considering getting it as the endlink fit looks good, but I think the Angus Jubilee fit is nicer.
> Link to #7450 for anyone interested


It does, I had it too, but thought the end link is ugly with those two center "fangs". It's out of proportion, I sent it back. They need to make a female end link jubilee.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Cheers, thanks for the photos. I was considering getting it as the endlink fit looks good, but I think the Angus Jubilee fit is nicer.
> ...


I do agree, I wanted the female end link more than Male but if I had to choose between angus Jubilee and super oyster, I would pick the angus jubilee. Nevertheless, both bracelets look fantastic, it's the end links that need better craftsmanship.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

joaquin1986 said:


> I did pay for it. It was my stupidity.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


That's why it's called an accident, not stupidly.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

adryens said:


> eBay, is too expensive, about 450$ but not as much as in Seiko store
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Uhhh Pricey!! It looks really nice.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

I'm confused - initially I thought the sbdx001 / 017 models had an integrated 1 piece bezel and bezel face which had the lacquered steel markings. 
However, lately I have been reading more frequently on forums that there actually is an insert which can be removed from the bezel - if this is the case, surely some enterprising company can knock up a 50-100U$ version and make a killing on what seems to be a big market with lots of demand! :think::-!

I'll try find the sources that note the bezel has an insert as opposed to a 1 piece unit and post the link back here...


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

aks12r said:


> I'm confused - initially I thought the sbdx001 / 017 models had an integrated 1 piece bezel and bezel face which had the lacquered steel markings.
> However, lately I have been reading more frequently on forums that there actually is an insert which can be removed from the bezel - if this is the case, surely some enterprising company can knock up a 50-100U$ version and make a killing on what seems to be a big market with lots of demand! :think::-!
> 
> I'll try find the sources that note the bezel has an insert as opposed to a 1 piece unit and post the link back here...


While I'm not a source, my understanding for the 017 is that it was a 1 piece assembly as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

I'm hoping the image isn't huge, here goes. Nope just on the side Instead -____- i give up.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Bought a Crafter Blue that comes with the Strapcode ratcheting bracelet, unfortunately too big for my wrist even when I've basically cut the strap to the smallest. Fits comfortably on the MM300 ratcheting clasp though. Sad news for small wrist people like myself


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

just curious the bezel insert on SLA027 
personally I don't think that's a ceramic insert
is it really ceramic?


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Super stoked to have this back on the wrist after getting regulated. 
It was running a nice steady +15 seconds per day before and it's gained 2 seconds over the last two and a half days so I'm glad to have it sorted out. I wish Seiko would ship them this way.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

TCWU said:


> just curious the bezel insert on SLA027
> personally I don't think that's a ceramic insert
> is it really ceramic?


Is not ceramic is like the 017

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)

nolte said:


> Super stoked to have this back on the wrist after getting regulated.
> It was running a nice steady +15 seconds per day before and it's gained 2 seconds over the last two and a half days so I'm glad to have it sorted out. I wish Seiko would ship them this way.


Where did you get It regulated sir?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

It's very heavy in the heat


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Is not ceramic is like the 017
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


thanks
that's what I thought
most seller post them on ebay said it's ceramic ....


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on shark mesh...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday! Looks like rain today....


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aksyong said:


> Bought a Crafter Blue that comes with the Strapcode ratcheting bracelet, unfortunately too big for my wrist even when I've basically cut the strap to the smallest. Fits comfortably on the MM300 ratcheting clasp though. Sad news for small wrist people like myself


That doesn't look too big on your wrist, is it flopping about? Or some other issue with the sizing?

By the way, what size is your wrist? I have looked at getting these for awhile, but the concern about fit on smaller wrist has always held me back.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

aalin13 said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > Bought a Crafter Blue that comes with the Strapcode ratcheting bracelet, unfortunately too big for my wrist even when I've basically cut the strap to the smallest. Fits comfortably on the MM300 ratcheting clasp though. Sad news for small wrist people like myself
> ...


It fits nicely if I use Seiko's Ratcheting clasp, I bought it with Strapcode's Ratcheting clasp but it was too big for my wrist even though I've cut all the adjustment length away.

My wrist is 16cm


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

How come the last post I can see was on March 17, 2018? Wierd


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

leicashot said:


> How come the last post I can see was on March 17, 2018? Wierd


Either you have gone back in time or forum is having technical glitches again. For your sake I hope that you've gone back in time you know all the big sports games to bet on now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Here is what I am seeing....


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Lume shot in a dark room today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aksyong said:


> It fits nicely if I use Seiko's Ratcheting clasp, I bought it with Strapcode's Ratcheting clasp but it was too big for my wrist even though I've cut all the adjustment length away.
> 
> My wrist is 16cm


That's for the reply, my wrist is only slightly bigger, but if the Seiko clasp fits, then I might look into it.

One more question, can you get the clasp to centre properly on the underside of your wrist? Recall reading that the only the 12 o'clock side of the strap can be trimmed, so the 6 o'clock side might be a bit too long, pushing the clasp more towards the 12 o'clock side for us with smaller wrist.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I miss my Sbdx017. Sold it and now eyeing the SLA23. 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

aalin13 said:


> Aksyong said:
> 
> 
> > It fits nicely if I use Seiko's Ratcheting clasp, I bought it with Strapcode's Ratcheting clasp but it was too big for my wrist even though I've cut all the adjustment length away.
> ...


Nope, I can't centre it with the original 6 and 12 o'clock arrangement. I had to snip all the adjustment lengths, such that the original 12 is now shorter than the 6, and flip it over such that 6 is shorter than 12 so that it fits nicely. Not sure if I explained it clearly though.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

leicashot said:


> Here is what I am seeing....
> 
> View attachment 14346537


I'd clear your cache and try again. Your browser must be pulling an old version of the page.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

IG wanted a "Seiko Show", IG wanted to play "Duo Diver"... So I says ..._"can do."_ ;-)


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Aksyong said:


> Nope, I can't centre it with the original 6 and 12 o'clock arrangement. I had to snip all the adjustment lengths, such that the original 12 is now shorter than the 6, and flip it over such that 6 is shorter than 12 so that it fits nicely. Not sure if I explained it clearly though.


That's great news! I thought that might be a work around, but wasn't sure if the clasp will fit if the two straps are swapped. This might just push me to order them to try it out.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MM300 and a Merlot....a nice way to close a Thursday!!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Getting ready for day two at the water park. Looking forward to reaching a max depth of one fathom.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> Getting ready for day two at the water park. Looking forward to reaching a max depth of one fathom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fits like a glove, this watch is perfection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Found a great deal on this yesterday. Bottle will remain unopened as they have a few more so I can get one to drink.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

Sbdx001










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Adding some blue to my MM300


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> Adding some blue to my MM300
> 
> View attachment 14367931
> 
> ...


Nice pairing. I've worn mine on a very dark blue leather strap and I think that color is a perfect match for the MM 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Nice pairing. I've worn mine on a very dark blue leather strap and I think that color is a perfect match for the MM 300.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! Blue is a good color for MM300.
And here is more blue, but I like the dark blue more ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I recently fall in love with nato straps. 
My wife asked me tonight, "Why so many straps?" :rodekaart









I answered by showing her these two lovely little things. She then gave me a little smile. She knows these are my toys and I am still a boy in a sense. ;-)


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu+-


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Been awhile


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Trying it on a leather nato today, it's surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Giving my Tudor GMT some rest & bringing this big boy w me for a weekend at the lake house!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## punlaj (Jan 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Back from the beach so the pool will have to do today.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Edit

Oops wrong thread


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Is this the real "legend diver"???


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

For the newer SLA021 with sapphire crystal I’ve heard it is curved on the underside and flat on top. That sounds very unique. It’s it noticeably different looking than a basic flat crystal?


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

sorry double post


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Rgstar28 said:


> For the newer SLA021 with sapphire crystal I've heard it is curved on the underside and flat on top. That sounds very unique. It's it noticeably different looking than a basic flat crystal?


Not sure what you meant by "basic flat crystal", but MM300 (SBDX001/017) crystal isn't flat.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> For the newer SLA021 with sapphire crystal I've heard it is curved on the underside and flat on top. That sounds very unique. It's it noticeably different looking than a basic flat crystal?


Yes the underneath layer is indeed curved while the top crystal is flat. It makes viewing at an angle unique, but I dislike it.


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Rgstar28 said:


> For the newer SLA021 with sapphire crystal I've heard it is curved on the underside and flat on top. That sounds very unique. It's it noticeably different looking than a basic flat crystal?


That is correct on the SLA021. This picture here is a bit of an extreme angle but you can see the inner curve of the glass. The top is flat.








I much prefer the flat top to the old MM300 glass which was a reflection magnet. But I liked the flat glass on my Spring Drive Tuna to the curved glass on the 300M tunas as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone else have issues with their MM300 SLA021 running fast? Like 12 seconds per day fast? I was told since I acquired it brand new that it would slow down as it ages but it's been a year and a half now and still is running fast. 

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

chippyboy said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their MM300 SLA021 running fast? Like 12 seconds per day fast? I was told since I acquired it brand new that it would slow down as it ages but it's been a year and a half now and still is running fast.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have an SBDX017 that is just out of spec at +17s/day. Unfortunately 12s/day is within spec. I can imagine you feel a bit disappointed. Though mine is a few years old, it's a little frustrating. The movement is certainly capable of better.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

chippyboy said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their MM300 SLA021 running fast? Like 12 seconds per day fast? I was told since I acquired it brand new that it would slow down as it ages but it's been a year and a half now and still is running fast.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My SLA021 runs fast. Gained 4 seconds over the past 24 hours and am considering laying it on top of a brick and hammering it to smithereens.  Levity aside, +12 seconds per day is 4-5 seconds per day faster than I'd like but would probably overlook that rate. If minus 12 seconds per day, that would be another matter. Rather than open the case I'd leave it be.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

valuewatchguy said:


> That is correct on the SLA021. This picture here is a bit of an extreme angle but you can see the inner curve of the glass. The top is flat.
> View attachment 14391635
> 
> 
> ...


I also like the shape of the new sapphire crystal better than the curved hardlex. That was one thing that bugged me on the old model but I do know some like that.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day!
Good grief I wish you guys could smell these ribs...


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

nolte said:


> Best time of the day!
> Good grief I wish you guys could smell these ribs...


Slow and Low! looks like a steady 200 degrees!


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

nolte said:


> Best time of the day!
> Good grief I wish you guys could smell these ribs...


Hey you better set that bezel for proper cook time!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

saw this on a different thread on the forum and thought I would share as it is the best video I have seen so far showing some of the finish on the 8L35B :-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Tom_W said:


> I have an SBDX017 that is just out of spec at +17s/day. Unfortunately 12s/day is within spec. I can imagine you feel a bit disappointed. Though mine is a few years old, it's a little frustrating. The movement is certainly capable of better.


It is frustrating and although a tank of a watch, I have to admit I am a little disappointed.

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Think the timekeeping of 8L35 is very consistent, but whether you get an accurate piece or not is a roll of the dice. My SBDX017 has been keeping time at +1s/d for the past month, but my SBDX023 has been keeping time at +5s/d for the past 6 months.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I set my SLA021 to the atomic clock on Tuesday, wore it for a day, put it aside for a couple of days and then put it back on without winding it. Over that time span the MM300 has gained 6 seconds.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on black leather









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

aks12r said:


>


Still the best looking watch I've ever owned inside and out 👍


----------



## huckson (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Take me back










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

aks12r said:


> Still the best looking watch I've ever owned inside and out ?


A tank of a watch! Thanks for sharing!

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

chippyboy said:


> It is frustrating and although a tank of a watch, I have to admit I am a little disappointed.
> 
> Chris
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you get it your service, it does finally get regulated. The Seiko boutique in Sydney advises me as much.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> I set my SLA021 to the atomic clock on Tuesday, wore it for a day, put it aside for a couple of days and then put it back on without winding it. Over that time span the MM300 has gained 6 seconds.


And that's how it should be


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Getting ready for the weekend!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Morning lume shot.  Have a nice day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

Galaga said:


> When you get it your service, it does finally get regulated. The Seiko boutique in Sydney advises me as much.


I heard, although not confirmed, that I need to send my mm300 to Japan for servicing?

I'm really hoping that's not the case.

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Heljestrand said:


> Super comfortable GL831 diver strap. Very stealthy and comfortable with vanilla scent too. That classic Seiko look!
> View attachment 14194411
> View attachment 14194413


Are the ends notched enough they don't hit the lugs? I want a flat vent rubber and tried the BC285 (since BC284 isn't made in 20mm) before US released the GL831 and that was my issue. The BC285 hit the MM200 lugs as well. I want to order one but was hoping to confirm this before.

I'm not crazy about the original MM300 rubber but it seems to be my only other option. Or are there other options I'm missing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Let mine go to a good home yesterday. It will be missed.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

chippyboy said:


> I heard, although not confirmed, that I need to send my mm300 to Japan for servicing?
> 
> I'm really hoping that's not the case.
> 
> ...


Duate @ NEWW regulated mine for me a few weeks ago. It was running a steady +15 seconds per day before and it's spot on now. Now it will gain about 2 seconds during the day while worn and go back to zero if left sideways crown up overnight. 
Price was very reasonable and ship out to back in hard was about 3 weeks.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best. Time. Of. The. Day.


----------



## chippyboy (Feb 2, 2011)

nolte said:


> Duate @ NEWW regulated mine for me a few weeks ago. It was running a steady +15 seconds per day before and it's spot on now. Now it will gain about 2 seconds during the day while worn and go back to zero if left sideways crown up overnight.
> Price was very reasonable and ship out to back in hard was about 3 weeks.


Thanks for the tip! I just sent a message through their website inquiring about servicing my mm300.

Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

SBDX001 on Barton Elite Silicone in Black.









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ck716 (Nov 9, 2018)

Is the MM300 top heavy off the bracelet? I tried the SBDC063 on the silicone strap and the watch would tilt over because of the narrow sides. Since the MM300 has a similarly designed case, I was wondering if this happens.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

SBDX017









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I will soon be in the MM300 club! I have a SLA021 on the way. Can’t wait. I will probably order a crafter blue MM300 rubber strap today as well.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

For those of you who have the CrafterBlue rubber strap would you recommend getting just the strap or the one that comes with the buckle? It should be a quick change to the original Seiko buckle with the ratchet adjustment. I’m thinking of saving money and just getting the strap. Thoughts?


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Rgstar28 said:


> For those of you who have the CrafterBlue rubber strap would you recommend getting just the strap or the one that comes with the buckle? It should be a quick change to the original Seiko buckle with the ratchet adjustment. I'm thinking of saving money and just getting the strap. Thoughts?


if you already have the ratchet buckle just buy the strap from CB - I think there's a 15% reduction across the range at the moment


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

ck716 said:


> Is the MM300 top heavy off the bracelet? I tried the SBDC063 on the silicone strap and the watch would tilt over because of the narrow sides. Since the MM300 has a similarly designed case, I was wondering if this happens.


depends on the thickness of the strap and its material rigidity - I personally wouldn't waste time with anything <4 mm at the lugs if its rubber and >4mm if its leather


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu-`


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

aks12r said:


> if you already have the ratchet buckle just buy the strap from CB - I think there's a 15% reduction across the range at the moment


Thank you for the discount info. I ordered one and got the 15% discount.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Is not ceramic is like the 017
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Yes it is, it is Zirconia Ceramic with Lume


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Thought I'd do my part to help keep this thread in the queue. SLA021 with Uncle Seiko Waffle strap that I wish came in a shorter size like his 22mm straps to better accommodate my 6.75" flat wrist.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

The new MM300's are nice but I prefer the older models with MARINEMASTER on the dial and I also like the look of the old bezel better than the new one.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bolts40 said:


> The new MM300's are nice but I prefer the older models with MARINEMASTER on the dial and I also like the look of the old bezel better than the new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to believe I passed on a MM300 SBDX001 in excellent condition with new bezel for $1350 offered by a trusted seller I've known for years. What was I thinking???


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a new SLA021J incoming and very excited. Can I ask where the collar goes when adjusting the bracelet, is in the top of the lug or center links like some Citizen?

Pics when it arrives today


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sorry double post


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Hard to believe I passed on a MM300 SBDX001 in excellent condition with new bezel for $1350 offered by a trusted seller I've known for years. What was I thinking???


Apparently you weren't.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Pete26 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a new SLA021J incoming and very excited. Can I ask where the collar goes when adjusting the bracelet, is in the top of the lug or center links like some Citizen?
> 
> Pics when it arrives today


Center links


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Apparently you weren't.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

5959HH said:


> Hard to believe I passed on a MM300 SBDX001 in excellent condition with new bezel for $1350 offered by a trusted seller I've known for years. What was I thinking???


$1350??? I would have bought it as a back-up!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

bolts40 said:


> $1350??? I would have bought it as a back-up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Actually I thought initially of doing just that but had a difficult time reconciling duplication. Plus my current SLA021 has sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel upgrades but slightly thicker. After mulling over a couple of hours whether or not to buy, it was gone. Oh well, it's only money and I really don't need two MM300's anyhow.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

thf


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sayonara baby

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Sayonara baby
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Fantastic looking canvas strap.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I wish some one would mull over buying mine lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

My 001 should be finished at Seiko service area in NJ by end of this week. $472 for full service along w setting time to time.gov. It’s a 2013 watch and had a very low amplitude at 230 when I had received it. Ran excellent time though. Was initially off a few sec per day but couldn’t live w a low amplitude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

5959HH said:


> Center links


Thanks for that. Sorted it. Pics soon

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Just received my MM300 SLA021 yesterday. I set the time and pretty much worn it continuous. In 29 hours it has “maybe” gained 2 seconds - excellent!!!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

aks12r said:


> if you already have the ratchet buckle just buy the strap from CB - I think there's a 15% reduction across the range at the moment


What's the one with the buckle? I hate mucking around with clasps.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Rgstar28 said:


> Just received my MM300 SLA021 yesterday. I set the time and pretty much worn it continuous. In 29 hours it has "maybe" gained 2 seconds - excellent!!!


I have an Sbdx017 that runs about +9 and my sla019 runs +5. Really happy with both!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

Enjoying a sunny Friday









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 with US Waffle strap is back on my wrist today.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f+


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Galaga said:


> What's the one with the buckle? I hate mucking around with clasps.


It's actually on the strapcode site. There is an option for the crafterblue rubber strap with a generic expandable clasp. The clasp looks pretty decent.


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

Rgstar28 said:


> It's actually on the strapcode site. There is an option for the crafterblue rubber strap with a generic expandable clasp. The clasp looks pretty decent.


Is there any other rubber strap that offer the integrated end look like the CB but with tang buckle option? Really don't know why CB doesn't offer a tang buckle option..they'd sell really well imo.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my SLA021J from a local AD. Free shipping and 20% off so very happy with it. Sized it and wearing it.

Finally the weekend and some photos of the watch









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

RMA said:


> My 001 should be finished at Seiko service area in NJ by end of this week. $472 for full service along w setting time to time.gov. It's a 2013 watch and had a very low amplitude at 230 when I had received it. Ran excellent time though. Was initially off a few sec per day but couldn't live w a low amplitude.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been out of it for a bit, so we can now send our Marinemasters to NJ for servicing? Please let us know what you think of their work!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

charger02 said:


> I've been out of it for a bit, so we can now send our Marinemasters to NJ for servicing? Please let us know what you think of their work!


Will do so & time graph it when it arrives. They will not ship to Seiko Japan if it's a movement they can service here in the US. I'm guessing the Hi Beat & Spring Drives are one of the few they will send to Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful day here on the west coast of Florida. We'll see how the weather changes over the next 2 or 3 days. #Dorian









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I wear my SLA021 on a US Waffle strap as often as the OEM bracelet.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I wear my SLA021 on a US Waffle strap as often as the OEM bracelet.


Nice!! I find the waffle to be my preferred way to wear it, so comfortable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Seiko USA @ NJ services springdrives all the time. They serviced my springdrive and I was very pleased with their service. They can service almost all of the springdrives and autos except the chrono springdrive and the hibeat auto, unless i am mistaken.



RMA said:


> Will do so & time graph it when it arrives. They will not ship to Seiko Japan if it's a movement they can service here in the US. I'm guessing the Hi Beat & Spring Drives are one of the few they will send to Japan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Which way you're goin'....... and how long it's takin' >>>


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Best grill timer.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Fits like a glove

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Seiko of NJ called and they are sending out my 001. They confirmed it does not have the gold MEMS movement unfortunately (was hoping it did have it). And they claim after its service w their guy it’s running +6 and at 266 amplitude. I will time graph it later next week when it arrives ups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Mine has been running consistent at approximately +1.5 seconds per day for the last week and half since I got mine - super happy!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful day today! Blue sky!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

New MM300


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> New MM300


I like the new spring drive 300m a lot. I only wish the crown did not protrude so much. This is a much nicer look than the 600m.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Closing out the weekend with the MM - -


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> New MM300


That's really nice. I do like that big crown. Serious "wrist presence"!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

mattmartin said:


> New MM300


I like the new spring drive 300m a lot. I only wish the crown did not protrude so much. This is a much nicer look than the 600m.


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

mattmartin said:


> New MM300


The numbers on the bezel are too big, or it's my notion?

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Really enjoying this combo. Z22 notched down to 20mm and also trimmed the tail to a manageable length.










IG: th3measure


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mattmartin said:


> New MM300


I saw last weekend on a Seiko boutique and it's a very interesting watch: I could see only on the storefront but it seemed larger than a "standard" SLA021, am I right?

...but it may be because the "trick" of the chapter ring which allows for a visually larger dial.

I certainly like more it's bezel than the one on the SLA021 because of the pip design.

...And definitely -and sorrily, it's sticker's price is quite out of my reach


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

I compared the snr029 and classic sla mm300 side by side at the boutique where I bought this and the snr029 appars slighly larger because the dial is larger. However, it wears slighly better (for me) because of of the weight difference and the perception that it is thinner due to the case contours.



bolts40 said:


> That's really nice. I do like that big crown. Serious "wrist presence"!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





Rgstar28 said:


> I like the new spring drive 300m a lot. I only wish the crown did not protrude so much. This is a much nicer look than the 600m.





bolts40 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk





jmnav said:


> I saw last weekend on a Seiko boutique and it's a very interesting watch: I could see only on the storefront but it seemed larger than a "standard" SLA021, am I right?
> 
> ...but it may be because the "trick" of the chapter ring which allows for a visually larger dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 MM300 back on my wrist again today. Amazed how much I like this watch as I bought it on a lark, sigh unseen. Only negative is I wish it were just a tad thinner.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> SLA021 MM300 back on my wrist again today. Amazed how much I like this watch as I bought it on a lark, sigh unseen. Only negative is I wish it were just a tad thinner.


Told you. There isn't any other brand in my book that messes with the mind like seiko


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

jmanlay said:


> Told you. There isn't any other brand in my book that messes with the mind like seiko


Yep I've definitely made a hard turn toward the dark side.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Hello today SBDX017


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Zimbe

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Finally arrived back today from NJ service center.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

RMA said:


> Finally arrived back today from NJ service center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious to see how it runs! Did the service include any polishing to the case?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Well the home results are in dial up on my Ace Timegrapher as of this evening.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Seiko Service Center was way off on their numbers it appears, maybe the watch maker didn’t completely wins the watch when quoting the 266 amplitude @ +6 sec per day ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

tynan.nida said:


> I'm curious to see how it runs! Did the service include any polishing to the case?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No polish necessary, mines in overall excellent condition (was noted on the service bill) light scratches noted but I told them specifically no polish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

RMA said:


> No polish necessary, mines in overall excellent condition (was noted on the service bill) light scratches noted but I told them specifically no polish.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting write ups and impressions that contribute to making this one of the better threads on WUS. Well done RMA.


----------



## Billfav (Aug 6, 2015)

I love mine, even though it sits large on my wrist. I just wish I had the accuracy rates of some of the posts to this thread. Mine is +13 to +15 per day. My only knock on the watch. I have had other Seikos's I purchased new - Sami, Sumo and Monster and all had similar crappy rates. I was hoping for better with this one.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

This was the previous results before sending in the 2013 MM300 to Seiko SC in NJ.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Friday's choice 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

What can you say ?


----------



## 74notserpp (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my Mate 10 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

I felt recently the itch of mounting my SBDX017 on a shark mesh and it seems it's not a popular choice... any opinions over here?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jmnav said:


> I felt recently the itch of mounting my SBDX017 on a shark mesh and it seems it's not a popular choice... any opinions over here?


Yuck. Rubber or OEM steel. Doesn't look bad on this too.


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

5959HH said:


> Interesting write ups and impressions that contribute to making this one of the better threads on WUS. Well done RMA.


Agree! Thanks for the write up and feedback RMA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> Friday's choice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Where did you get the metal keeper? Been wanting one for my 001 OEM rubber. TIA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

jmnav said:


> I felt recently the itch of mounting my SBDX017 on a shark mesh and it seems it's not a popular choice... any opinions over here?


Personally not my style but Maybe if it's a large-ish shark mesh as opposed to a Milanese mesh it might not look bad! Give it a try 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

jmnav said:


> I felt recently the itch of mounting my SBDX017 on a shark mesh and it seems it's not a popular choice... any opinions over here?


I set a shark mesh with ratchet clasp on my turtle and it hasn't come back off. Very comfortable. I think it will look great on the mm300. It is, after all, a dive watch.









Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Yuck. Rubber or OEM steel. Doesn't look bad on this too.
> 
> View attachment 14470631


Yeah, no doubt. Right now I'm wearing mine one on a "original style" nato bond, so go figure...


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

m84 said:


> Personally not my style but Maybe if it's a large-ish shark mesh as opposed to a Milanese mesh it might not look bad! Give it a try


Yes. I was thinking on a ploprof style doubting on the details: flat-top or "rounded" links? polished or matte?... All I've seen is an SLA025 with that combination and I think it looked gorgeous, which begged on me the question on why examples with that combination are not more common.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

IG: th3measure


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

m84 said:


> Nice! Where did you get the metal keeper? Been wanting one for my 001 OEM rubber. TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


eBay is where I found it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

This again


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Unbelievably Beautiful Beast!

I finally snatched one up, shout out to a superb member here, OPIC! Thanks for a smooth transaction.

I am so blown away by how gorgeous this watch looks and feels. I'm not always a fan of big watches, but this just plows through your preconceived notions of a big watch and forces you to see its irresistible appeal. The shape, lines, spaces and finish of both case and dial work makes it look like it's worth twice its price. Plus, a grand seiko movement to boot, albeit undecorated and unregulated which aligns with its purpose to be ruggedly beautiful.

This should be called Seiko Marinemaster, aka "The Beautiful Beast!"




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats, 001 or 017 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Saw his FS post, it is a 017.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

RMA said:


> Congrats, 001 or 017 ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's the SBDX017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

SBDX012









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

lastshotkid said:


> Unbelievably Beautiful Beast!
> 
> I finally snatched one up, shout out to a superb member here, OPIC! Thanks for a smooth transaction.
> 
> ...


Depends on the year it was made, but seems like 2013ish forward, the movements are nice key decorated. Mine is from October 2013 and is decorated. Here's mine.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Mine is August of 2013 and is not decorated according to NJ Seiko SC but then again their machine said my watch is currently running +6 @ 266 amplitude since their service was performed & now it's running on my Timegrapher dial up at ...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RMA said:


> Mine is August of 2013 and is not decorated according to NJ Seiko SC but then again their machine said my watch is currently running +6 @ 266 amplitude since their service was performed & now it's running on my Timegrapher dial up at ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See the pics I added advice of my movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes, I had initially read and seen your posted pics a little while back hence I had known of the MEMS to begin with. I wish my watch had it but as I had mentioned Seiko confirmed its not in my August 2013 watch (going by the warranty card that is). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Depends on the year it was made, but seems like 2013ish forward, the movements are nice key decorated. Mine is from October 2013 and is decorated.


Yep... AFAIK, the 8L35B went into Marinemaster more 2010-ish. It's not only decorated but also gets the MEMS escape wheel too.


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Maybe there is hope on mine then, perhaps Seiko confirmed incorrectly lol. Either way it’s running better than I had anticipated now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

RMA said:


> Yes, I had initially read and seen your posted pics a little while back hence I had known of the MEMS to begin with. I wish my watch had it but as I had mentioned Seiko confirmed its not in my August 2013 watch (going by the warranty card that is).


Don't count on that (and it's a good thing in this case).

It seems Seiko didn't formally announce 8L35B being used on Marinemasters till 2015 but still they used it quite before that date.

In fact, I remember 8L35B being one of the novelties of SBDX017 along diashield and stronger lume... it was only later that it was uncovered by aficionados that 8L35B was already in use on SBDX001 and, it's my understanding, possibly since as early as 2010.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Depends on the year it was made, but seems like 2013ish forward, the movements are nice key decorated. Mine is from October 2013 and is decorated. Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That makes it even better!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

chriscentro said:


>


I like your watch, camera and even the subaru Key!! very very nicely post edited image.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> 01 on Erika's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. This may have already been brought up, but I'm REALLY digging that gold seconds hand mod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

ImprezaMan said:


> I like your watch, camera and even the subaru Key!! very very nicely post edited image.


Looking at your nick, no wonder! lol thanks bro!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I like my Marinemaster so much that it has taken wrist time away from my previous favourite black diver, the Omega Planet Ocean 2500. 








Not my photo but I think everyone gets the drift.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I like my Marinemaster so much that it has taken wrist time away from my previous favourite black diver, the Omega Planet Ocean 2500.
> View attachment 14484055
> 
> 
> Not my photo but I think everyone gets the drift.


Awesome photo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My Top Diver ;-)


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Morning ladies and gents










And from yesterday


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Good morning... enjoying my Wawa iced coffee and my MM300!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Received my CB strap from another WUS member and it is as they say super comfortable to wear. Sizing the strap (had to cut 2 pieces off) and putting on the clasp from the bracelet was super easy, so don't think I will change this setup any time soon.


----------



## Kevan (May 4, 2007)

I need to stop looking at pictures of the Marine Master, and watching videos. It's pulling me in. I can't possibly afford it, and it's way too tall for me....yetg the more I look at it, the more I like it.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on sweet canvas today


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Love it on the strap 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Kevan said:


> I need to stop looking at pictures of the Marine Master, and watching videos. It's pulling me in. I can't possibly afford it, and it's way too tall for me....yetg the more I look at it, the more I like it.


I was in the same boat a few years ago, such a good watch, you won't regret getting one if you do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Finally joined the MM300 society!

Just arrived today and im loving it so far. Need to adjust this strap that it came with (unsure of make) and fit the bracelet to see which I prefer but im pretty excited!!


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

DGI82 said:


> Finally joined the MM300 society!
> 
> Just arrived today and im loving it so far. Need to adjust this strap that it came with (unsure of make) and fit the bracelet to see which I prefer but im pretty excited!!


The strap is from Crafter Blue, custom fitted for the lug area of the MM300, congrats !


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Loving this combination.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

deddelman said:


> Damn. This may have already been brought up, but I'm REALLY digging that gold seconds hand mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An Erika MN strap does a good job of evenly distributing the weight of the heavy watch head since the elasticity of her bands allow the watch to be worn snugly but also comfortably.


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

impalass said:


> The strap is from Crafter Blue, custom fitted for the lug area of the MM300, congrats !


SWEET!!! I was going to look for an aftermarket strap as I heard mixed reviews about the factory rubber strap.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I also put mine on a crafter blue. It is very comfortable and the watch does not move around. The crafter blue strap is nice and thick so it matches well with the MM case. 

I also like the look of the new rubber strap that comes with the SLA021. The slight flare to 22mm at the lugs works well with the larger case.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

5959HH said:


> An Erika MN strap does a good job of evenly distributing the weight of the heavy watch head since the elasticity of her bands allow the watch to be worn snugly but also comfortably.


I actually thought it was less stable on an MN strap. Certainly now with the CB strap, it notice the difference in how the CB holds the watch head better in place. Equal in price, but my nod goes out to the MM300 with a CB strap. Lighter watch heads I keep on a MN strap.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> Love it on the strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also find the OEM rubber strap real cool. It makes the watch look ultra-rugged. Truly great design imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TagTime said:


> I actually thought it was less stable on an MN strap. Certainly now with the CB strap, it notice the difference in how the CB holds the watch head better in place. Equal in price, but my nod goes out to the MM300 with a CB strap. Lighter watch heads I keep on a MN strap.


I'm still searching for the best way to wear my SLA021 on my flat 6.75" wrist.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

5959HH said:


> I'm still searching for the best way to wear my SLA021 on my flat 6.75" wrist.


After 5 years I still prefer the OEM rubber. Enjoy the MM.










IG: th3measure


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

SBDX001









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

An outdoor shot.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

5959HH said:


> I'm still searching for the best way to wear my SLA021 on my flat 6.75" wrist.


You will eventually succeed. I found it in the CB after trying many, many straps. The fit of a strap is maybe an even bigger search than the watch itself if you want something different than stock.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TheMeasure said:


> After 5 years I still prefer the OEM rubber. Enjoy the MM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem I have with Seiko OEM straps is they are too long for my flat 6.75" wrist and the reason I favor the Uncle Seiko short GL831 strap I use on my PADI Turtle but not available in 20mm short. However US has told me he would think about making a 20mm short strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SLA021 on a US Waffle strap but would still like to see US make a GL831 in a short length as he does with his 22mm GL831.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


I must say, your pics are superb 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

5959HH said:


> Problem I have with Seiko OEM straps is they are too long for my flat 6.75" wrist...


Totally valid point. The one thing I dislike is the length too. We have similar wrist size and that strap tail would basically wrap all the way around back to the 12 o'clock lug haha.

For the faint of heart stop reading here...

I trimmed the tail off mine and sanded it down to a manageable length. Now it no longer covers up the waffle texture on the 12 o'clock side.

I do the same on my Z22 flat vents.




























IG: th3measure


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Double post


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

017 on a green NATO


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> Totally valid point. The one thing I dislike is the length too. We have similar wrist size and that strap tail would basically wrap all the way around back to the 12 o'clock lug haha.
> 
> For the faint of heart stop reading here...
> 
> ...


Nicely done.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I'm still searching for the best way to wear my SLA021 on my flat 6.75" wrist.


I don't own an SLA021 but an SBDX017, but I don't think it does make that much a difference: I find, despite the allegations of "too high", that a NATO is a good option for this watch. I for one don't find the combination heavy-headed but overall lighter and a NATO you can fit tight enough for the watch not to move in the slightest.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

jmnav said:


> I don't own an SLA021 but an SBDX017, but I don't think it does make that much a difference: I find, despite the allegations of "too high", that a NATO is a good option for this watch. I for one don't find the combination heavy-headed but overall lighter and a NATO you can fit tight enough for the watch not to move in the slightest.


I don't like the NATO for this watch at all. It's too sloppy for this watch; And, it causes the watch to sit somewhere above the wrist. The nato just doesn't work for the shape and design. I DO, however, like a single pass, 3 ring Zulu. It works. It gives you what you like about the nato without the extra mess.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## argv (Feb 27, 2017)

I did the same with my SLA017 rubber strap - a little sanding made a big difference.



TheMeasure said:


> Totally valid point. The one thing I dislike is the length too. We have similar wrist size and that strap tail would basically wrap all the way around back to the 12 o'clock lug haha.
> 
> For the faint of heart stop reading here...
> 
> ...


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Ok folks. I'm very seriously considering joining the MM300 club. I've got my heart set on a SBDX017. I think it's the perfect balance between the original and the newest version. I much prefer the old bezel and the "Marinemaster" text on the dial, and the sapphire and ceramic upgrades aren't enough to balance out that "X" and the price difference (for me, personally). As has been mentioned before on this thread, the usual Seiko misalignment issues found in nearly all lesser priced models seem to be negligible, if non existent in the MM300, and *should" be a NEVER at this price point. That being said, a seller (not on WUS) has sent me some photos claiming "perfect" alignment. Much to my surprise and dismay, the chapter ring certainly looks off in the counterclockwise direction; granted this is subtle, but to me I can't unsee it. Am I crazy, or perhaps I added the center line incorrectly? Any chance it's just the angle of the photo? Just hoping for some opinions from you all.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Just the fact that he is holding it in his hand is enough to suggest it’s the angle. I would guess it’s practically impossible to hold a watch in your hand 100% perfectly level and take a picture.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I would suggest that if that degree of imperfection bothers you, move on to another brand. And if the price was very good, pass that contract on to me. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

I totally get where you're coming from. That degree of imperfection doesn't bother me when it's a $300-500 turtle. It starts to bother me on my $1050 retail SBDC061. For the Marinemaster, I don't know that I can stomach it. Especially when every single MM300 I see on here has no alignment issues...


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

The problem isn't even QC as everyone keeps ranting. It's that Seiko finds it perfectly acceptable. They can easily make a watch with 0 alignment issues. They choose not to. Even the ones that are way out. Seiko doesn't care. It's all within their acceptable tolerances. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

deddelman said:


> Damn. This may have already been brought up, but I'm REALLY digging that gold seconds hand mod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's subtle and looks so good in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

I won't argue with you on that point. For all of their "affordable" watches I don't even bother trying to find one that's perfectly aligned because they seem to not exist. As you say, Seiko is perfectly fine with it because their acceptable tolerances are low. I just don't get it on a watch in this price range. I especially don't get it when by far it seems that every single MM300 on this thread looks perfectly aligned. Maybe it's just because those on this thread are picking the ones that are perfectly aligned, rather than the MM300 having tighter tolerances overall?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

With all that said, (and I can't make promises, because I haven't done it) my understanding is that it would be easier to fix the alignment on the mm300 than on the other models. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love this thing on a NATO.

After going through numerous affordables, a black bay, a Pelagos, and a planet ocean I find myself back with Seiko. They just know how to make a fantastic looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

+1 on NATO. Can't go wrong with the MM300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

My MM300 helping me on finding my way out of the corn maze! Happy Fall everyone.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

New guy here!

It's nice to see everyone's watches. My MM finally came in a few weeks ago and to be honest when I first received it, I wasn't too impressed. Thinking, hmmm.... so this is the mighty Marine Master. Well all that changed when I had the bracelet sized and put it on my wrist. It's magnificent in every way and I'm totally happy with it. :-!

Now for a wrist shot! SBDX017 on my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Give me Liberty or Give me MM300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Is the sbdx001 bezel nicer than a ceramic bezel? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> Is the sbdx001 bezel nicer than a ceramic bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I'd say they are just different and have different looks that some one may or may not like more. I'd rather have ceramic though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> I'd say they are just different and have different looks that some one may or may not like more. I'd rather have ceramic though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting. Why do you prefer ceramic?

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Haven't worn this in 8 weeks. That's a sure sign I have more watches than I need.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Cinjent said:


> Interesting. Why do you prefer ceramic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


It's a lot less likely to scratch which I like. Some people will say it's more brittle but I think that's a non issue for the cast majority of people.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Ok. Valid. How about esthetically when in New condition? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Ok. Valid. How about esthetically when in New condition?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


The upgrades to ceramic bezel insert and sapphire crystal were what pushed me to getting a MM300. I prefer the aesthetics of these as well. I like the scratch resistance, the engraved markers, and large lume triangle and lumed numerals (partial). The aluminum insert has a different look that some others prefer - all depends.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Beach day










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Audy (Nov 1, 2012)

Enjoying the end of the first day of October with an old friend










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

012









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

burns78 said:


>


Hi, Is that a black or brown crafter blue? It looks really good. I'm looking to get this as well now that I have a brand new clasp on the way. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Fairly new here and seldom post, but just wanted to share my SBDX001 with you guys. I received it a few weeks ago and it's been on my wrist since. My other watches don't get much wear now during the good part of the day. Wore the bracelet in the beginning for a while but changed it out for a brand new original strap. I kind of like it, but it's still really stiff, so now I'm looking to get the crafter blue as an alternative. Hope to see more great photos of your MM300s.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

vlke said:


> Fairly new here and seldom post, but just wanted to share my SBDX001 with you guys. I received it a few weeks ago and it's been on my wrist since. My other watches don't get much wear now during the good part of the day. Wore the bracelet in the beginning for a while but changed it out for a brand new original strap. I kind of like it, but it's still really stiff, so now I'm looking to get the crafter blue as an alternative. Hope to see more great photos of your MM300s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that synthetic strap that comes with theMM300 is fairly stiff








I got this strap off one of my Seiko watches...it's OEM. Could have been from an SRP 315?








I have to admit, although it's almost cheesy, I rather like it. It's very comfortable, looks like it belongs. I'm with you though, in that I like the Crafter Blue straps (the look of them), but since I'm spending most of my spare change on other things as of late, I've avoided that temptation









Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Not sure how the other photos appeared...they're not mine. Must be tap-a-talk gremlins=

Going to try posting the pics I actually took for the above post-
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

I need advice regarding the MM300 clasp... is it normal that the first "hole" in the ratchet mechanism is bigger than the rest?










As a consequence there is a slight gap between the clasp and the first link of the bracelet on the wrist.










I have worn it mainly on other straps. It was on a bracelet maybe for 2 months overall in 1,5 years of ownership (bought it new). I think it is like that since new, but I have only noticed it now. I find it strange that I would somehow damage it. Is this a quality issue or is it normal? Should I get a new clasp for the bracelet and what is the best place to buy it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Mine is the same and it is disappointing. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> Is the sbdx001 bezel nicer than a ceramic bezel?


I wouldn't say the SBDX001's bezel is nicer than *a* ceramic one, but I do say that it's nicer than *the* ceramic bezel on the SLA021: I totally dislike the "un-pipped" triangle at 12.

It is overall very, very nice, nicer than most ceramics (it has a depth ceramics lack and I very much like the "warm" white of the numerals) but it's too prone to scratches and expensive to replace. Now, not the SLA021's but I think the ceramic bezel on the SBGA231... that's quite harder to argue.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Is the sbdx001 bezel nicer than a ceramic bezel?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


All a matter of opinion. I personally like the ceramic bezel much better. I like the deep black and engraved white markers really "pop" with a 3D look. And I like the lumed triangle better.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Cinjent said:


> Mine is the same and it is disappointing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


At least I am not alone... thank you for the reply.

Maybe other owners can contribute... are all clasps like that or is there hope of getting one that closes properly without the gap? I don't want to buy another clasp if it will be the same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Can't get enough of this watch.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Shark300 said:


> I need advice regarding the MM300 clasp... is it normal that the first "hole" in the ratchet mechanism is bigger than the rest?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the same. Seems normal.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Trying out some old straps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

I could have sworn I saw equal size holes in some online reviews (YT, clasp pictures...) but I guess it is normal like that, so I will not be buying a replacement clasp. A bit disappointing.

Still my favorite watch though  maybe an aftermarket bracelet? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Shark300 said:


> At least I am not alone... thank you for the reply.
> 
> Maybe other owners can contribute... are all clasps like that or is there hope of getting one that closes properly without the gap? I don't want to buy another clasp if it will be the same.


I can say the first "hole" on my clasp is just exactly like the others and there's no appreciable gap as a result (from an slightly used SBDX017 from september 2017). There's in fact a wider gap between the endlink and the first "real" link than between the last one and the clasp.

That means that it's either a QA problem (that would mean buying another clasp might be the solution), or a matter of wear (since I bet the clasp is most of the time "loading" that first hole), which would certainly be bad news.

*PS:* I had a more careful look at my clasp and I noticed something: there *is* a difference in the design of that last hole: as I said, the hole itself is just the same as the others, but there's a die cut mark that would allow, if fully cut, for the hole to double its length, so it may be in fact a QA problem (this little "flap" is not supposed to go away, but it does on some units) or even a design problem which was corrected later on ("oh, that last hole is too large, how can we correct it? what about not cutting it in full?").

It may probe interesting to know about the dates of your watches to see if it can be one case or the other.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

jmnav said:


> I can say the first "hole" on my clasp is just exactly like the others and there's no appreciable gap as a result (from an slightly used SBDX017 from september 2017). There's in fact a wider gap between the endlink and the first "real" link than between the last one and the clasp.
> 
> That means that it's either a QA problem (that would mean buying another clasp might be the solution), or a matter of wear (since I bet the clasp is most of the time "loading" that first hole), which would certainly be bad news.


Thanks for the reply. That is what I suspected. I am leaning more toward QC issue, since I really did not use the bracelet much and certainly not "aggressively", but who knows.

Can you please post a picture of your clasp? I might order a new clasp form AD, and it would be easier to explain what I am on about if I had a picture of a "good" clasp as an example. Thanks!

For reference, my SBDX017 was purchased new in May 2018, with SN 78xxxx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Shark300 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is what I suspected. I am leaning more toward QC issue, since I really did not use the bracelet much and certainly not "aggressively", but who knows.
> 
> Can you please post a picture of your clasp? I might order a new clasp form AD, and it would be easier to explain what I am on about if I had a picture of a "good" clasp as an example. Thanks!
> 
> For reference, my SBDX017 was purchased new in May 2018, with SN 78xxxx.


I'll try later on, but don't count on it (my phone's camera is hideous). But see that I edited my post after your reply (sorry): since my watch is older than yours, it doesn't seem plausible to be a design problem but a QA/QC matter.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

jmnav said:


> I'll try later on, but don't count on it (my phone's camera is hideous). But see that I edited my post after your reply (sorry): since my watch is older than yours, it doesn't seem plausible to be a design problem but a QA/QC matter.


Yes, I saw your edit, right after my post  that is why I edited mine with SN info. 

Thanks for the effort, your post was very helpful. Now all I need is a good picture to show to the AD, so they don't try to sell me another clasp like mine, claiming it is normal.

If you manage to snap a good photo it would be helpful or maybe someone else with "good" clasp can help?

Edit: If yours is from September 2017 and mine from August 2017 (if I read the SN correctly), yours is actually younger, but I still doubt it is design. I think I saw SBDX001 without this issue....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Well, this happened... Just couldn't resist.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

deddelman said:


> Well, this happened... Just couldn't resist.


Is it everything you'd hoped It'd be?

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

Congrats, just wore mine to dinner earlier this evening. I love the early 001 dials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> Is it everything you'd hoped It'd be?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Indeed it is. Truly a beautiful watch and I couldn't be happier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

When the honeymoon is over, it's it just another watch? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Cinjent said:


> When the honeymoon is over, it's it just another watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Perhaps. But then again, the same could be said for any watch, really. Every watch is just another watch at the end of the day. I'll get back to you in a few months once the honeymoon phase is over!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Shark300 said:


> Thanks for the reply. That is what I suspected. I am leaning more toward QC issue, since I really did not use the bracelet much and certainly not "aggressively", but who knows.
> 
> Can you please post a picture of your clasp? I might order a new clasp form AD, and it would be easier to explain what I am on about if I had a picture of a "good" clasp as an example. Thanks!
> 
> ...


For what its worth and for your reference, mine is almost the same production batch,
September 2017 with Serial# 79****

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

Joined to MM club.
its 2003 or 2013 version hard to say








Don't like original bracelet so went with strapcode?








In addition, couple other.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Please advice on hairline scratches in the MM300 case (SBDX017).

Hello fellow MM300 owners, can you please help advice on what is the best way to buff the hairline scratches in the case sides of my SBDX017. I am not sure if its just the diashield coating but i tried using Cape Cod (even with low speed dremel) and nothing happened.

Thanks for any reply. I know for some they can live with this and not worry, but my OCD is killing me whenever i see this.

Thank you.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Please advice on hairline scratches in the MM300 case (SBDX017).
> 
> Hello fellow MM300 owners, can you please help advice on what is the best way to buff the hairline scratches in the case sides of my SBDX017. I am not sure if its just the diashield coating but i tried using Cape Cod (even with low speed dremel) and nothing happened.
> 
> ...


All I can suggest is that you sell it to me for a couple hundred bucks and buy yourself a new one. Hope that helps!

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Cinjent said:


> All I can suggest is that you sell it to me for a couple hundred bucks and buy yourself a new one. Hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Nah.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

I mean... I'm just trying to help you out... 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Cinjent said:


> I mean... I'm just trying to help you out...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Well sure thanks. But i don't think i am willing to let this baby go for a "couple hundred bucks", otherwise i should have posted in the sales corners section.

Good luck if you can find one and let me know coz i'd rather buy another one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Right. Well. I guess I figured there was a chance the thought just hadn't occurred to you. Good luck with those scratches though.

Honestly though, I've seen people recommend selling and buying a new one as opposed to trying to repair the finish. The explanation was that you would be out less money doing that.

If you try to polish those scratches out, you would end up with a spot of that coating coming off and that will look even worse. Someone did that recently and his watch went to the ebay. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Shark300 said:


> I could have sworn I saw equal size holes in some online reviews (YT, clasp pictures...) but I guess it is normal like that, so I will not be buying a replacement clasp. A bit disappointing.
> 
> Still my favorite watch though  maybe an aftermarket bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There are guys out there that love the MM300 bracelet. I'm not in that group.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Shark300 said:


> I need advice regarding the MM300 clasp...


Here's what my 001's clasp from March of 2014 looks like.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cinjent said:


> Someone did that recently and his watch went to the ebay.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


I saw that watch. I had a feeling it was an attempted polish gone wrong. The listing minced words though so I wasn't sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

What would you guys consider a reasonable price to pay for an sbdx001 with signs signs of daily wear? They're listed all day on eBay for 2300$ or so. Are people really paying that, or are these sellers just hopeful? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

I got my SBDX017 from a WUS member at a price that is lower from what i saw in Ebay a month ago . Lucky to have one of the last/latest serial numbers for this model which stopped production around late 2017 or early 2018, which makes the watch less than 2 years old when i got it. Mine was produced Sept 2017. When i was looking for it in Ebay, most serial numbers i saw were from 2015-2016.

For SBDX017/SBDX001, i think the fair price for a used, good condition one is *$1800*. The supply is so limited why the average price for now is > 2300 USD.

The recent model SLA021 doesn't really attract me because it does not have the "MarineMaster" label in the dial. It just looks different.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for a thoughtful response. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

How many years can this watch function well without it having been serviced? I'm considering an sbdx001 from 2012 for about 1500$. But, that is one heck of a purchase for me. Thoughts? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMA (Oct 16, 2013)

$1500 for a full set is a pretty damn good deal. Typically $1700 is the going rate if I’m not mistaken and 017 is a little higher. Maybe 2k ?!?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Just a friendly reminder folks, valuations are frowned upon in open discussions. If you continue a mod will likely close this thread.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Has anyone here bought the blue one already?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Please advice on hairline scratches in the MM300 case (SBDX017).
> 
> Hello fellow MM300 owners, can you please help advice on what is the best way to buff the hairline scratches in the case sides of my SBDX017. I am not sure if its just the diashield coating but i tried using Cape Cod (even with low speed dremel) and nothing happened.
> 
> ...


I have some rubbing mark on the under side of mine after wearing gloves with it so not noticeable since under the watch . I did the same w cape cod super gently and nada and the reason for that is the DiaShield coating . I didn't make it any worse but it didn't improve either so I moved on ...essentially the answer is DiaShield doesn't polish


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> I have some rubbing mark on the under side of mine after wearing gloves with it so not noticeable since under the watch . I did the same w cape cod super gently and nada and the reason for that is the DiaShield coating . I didn't make it any worse but it didn't improve either so I moved on ...essentially the answer is DiaShield doesn't polish


Thanks for the insights. Sometimes i regret having this DiaShield in the MM300 mainly for not being able to refinish it when needed. The Zaratsu polished look is awesome, but when you started having hairline scratches on top of it, it defeats the purpose.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Never get bored looking at this one.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Wouldn't polishing over zaratsu polish just ruin the zaratsu polish anyway? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Cinjent said:


> Wouldn't polishing over zaratsu polish just ruin the zaratsu polish anyway?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


Good point. So perhaps, i really don't need the Zaratsu polishing for a tool watch such as the MM300. My 10 year old 1st gen SUMO's finish is good enough for me.


----------



## Aesop Vu (Apr 25, 2012)

Apologies if this has been asked before, but what are some of the major differences between the SBDX001, SBDX017, and the newest SBDX023?


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Well... I guess you could trade him.... 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Not a great photo, but there's a sea lion down there trying to steal bait at the fishing pier, and an awesome watch in the foreground.
I love this watch. I've owned mine for 3.5 years now, 017. I feel so lucky to have such a fantastic watch. Sometimes I want to wear something different, but most days it's the MM300.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but what are some of the major differences between the SBDX001, SBDX017, and the newest SBDX023?


This may not be the full list but AFAIK:

SBDX017 is the same as the SBDX001 but with the added DiaShield and a signed crown. The SBDX023 now has a sapphire crystal instead of hardlex, partially lumed ceramic bezel, a gold second and dial accent along with the Prospex logo replacing the Marine Master text on the dial.


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Aesop Vu said:


> Apologies if this has been asked before, but what are some of the major differences between the SBDX001, SBDX017, and the newest SBDX023?


Otherwise look at YouTube, some nice comparisons have been done.

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

amngwlvs said:


> This may not be the full list but AFAIK:
> 
> SBDX017 is the same as the SBDX001 but with the added DiaShield and a signed crown. The SBDX023 now has a sapphire crystal instead of hardlex, partially lumed ceramic bezel, a gold second and dial accent along with the Prospex logo replacing the Marine Master text on the dial.


Don't forget the "thinner" metal applied markers for hours on the SBDX017/023/SLA021 compared to SBDX001. Might be of importance to some. SBDX017/023/SLA021 has the newer version of lume though.

Does anyone know if SBDX017 and SBDX023/SLA021 have the same bracelet? I know there is a slight difference in link design between 001 and 017.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Shark300 said:


> Don't forget the "thinner" metal applied markers for hours on the SBDX017/023/SLA021 compared to SBDX001. Might be of importance to some. SBDX017/023/SLA021 has the newer version of lume though.
> 
> Does anyone know if SBDX017 and SBDX023/SLA021 have the same bracelet? I know there is a slight difference in link design between 001 and 017.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yes, I always forget about that!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## il Pirati (Dec 7, 2014)

Shark300 said:


> Does anyone know if SBDX017 and SBDX023/SLA021 have the same bracelet? I know there is a slight difference in link design between 001 and 017.


Early 017's have the same bracelet as the 001. They didn't change it until some point after the 017 stared rolling out.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

il Pirati said:


> Early 017's have the same bracelet as the 001. They didn't change it until some point after the 017 stared rolling out.


Good catch. I think the same goes for the applied markers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Have a nice weekend says my MM300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Thanks for the insights. Sometimes i regret having this DiaShield in the MM300 mainly for not being able to refinish it when needed. The Zaratsu polished look is awesome, but when you started having hairline scratches on top of it, it defeats the purpose.


Kind of locking strategy yes. Let's see if their diashield offering lasts or it's just a "fashion".

But I heard Seiko itself offers to repolish and re-diashielding as part of service (I'd bet at a not insignificant cost).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

sekoholic said:


> Joined to MM club.
> its 2003 or 2013 version hard to say


AFAIK not possible without opening it.

But then, there should be a significant difference: a 2003 unit would use a 8L35 caliber while a 2013 one would use the 8L35B (Tokio stripes and MEMS scapement).


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

jmnav said:


> Kind of locking strategy yes. Let's see if their diashield offering lasts or it's just a "fashion".
> 
> But I heard Seiko itself offers to repolish and re-diashielding as part of service (I'd bet at a not insignificant cost).


I really hope that is true. I saw a post before that says he sent his diashield coated watch in Japan for service but upon return, he noticed they did not do any polishing or refinishing of the case. Maybe it is something you need to specifically request.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Have a great weekend.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Imagine having a salary big enough so you could buy one of these every month... I'll be happy to afford one in a lifetime


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

jmnav said:


> I felt recently the itch of mounting my SBDX017 on a shark mesh and it seems it's not a popular choice... any opinions over here?


Love mine on shark mesh...









Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Killer lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Jeepers! Turn that thing off, it's blinding! 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Who is going to be the first to cave and buy the SLA023?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Sla023, a blue master? That just seems weird. Doesn't that defeat the purpose of having a blue AR over a beautiful black dial? 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/products/seiko-prospex-sla023

also check out SLA015/SLA013


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

will a red dial come out in the future?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

My SBDX017.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

TCWU said:


> will a red dial come out in the future?


Here's to hoping!!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Brothers-in-Arms!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Perfect Sunday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I’ve been looking at MM300’s forever it seems. I love the watch but for a Seiko it’s a bit expensive, in my eyes. I own other higher end pieces so it’s not that, but I’ve been trying to wrap my head around this one. I know there are great Seikos, but how is it compared to Turtle Padi, or a Sumo? I know it’s got to light years ahead of my old SKX, or is it? Will it become my go to watch and leave the Omegas, Rolex, Zenith and other Seikos looking for new homes. Will I be ashamed to wear my turtles, which I love. What to do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

ebenke said:


> I've been looking at MM300's forever it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No. You'll be like, "I love my turtle, but I just can't wear it because my mm300 won't stay off my wrist long enough.... "

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Cinjent said:


> No. You'll be like, "I love my turtle, but I just can't wear it because my mm300 won't stay off my wrist long enough.... "
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


That worries me too....I already have a handful I don't wear!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

No worries. All the watches you don't wear, box em up, ship em to me. I've got two wrists, I'll work my way through em all. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Stuck in traffic. At least scenery was good.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 back in rotation again today.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

ebenke said:


> I've been looking at MM300's forever it seems. I love the watch but for a Seiko it's a bit expensive, in my eyes. I own other higher end pieces so it's not that, but I've been trying to wrap my head around this one. I know there are great Seikos, but how is it compared to Turtle Padi, or a Sumo? I know it's got to light years ahead of my old SKX, or is it? Will it become my go to watch and leave the Omegas, Rolex, Zenith and other Seikos looking for new homes. Will I be ashamed to wear my turtles, which I love. What to do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear the one they call the MM200 is a nice alternative.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

The SBDX001 on the Crafterblue strap for almost a week now, hands down the most comfortable non-oem strap option out there imo. Makes the weight really negligible. But honestly it was never much of a problem for me as I like my watches to have a bit more heft.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txkill (Jul 23, 2018)

vlke said:


> The SBDX001 on the Crafterblue strap for almost a week now, hands down the most comfortable non-oem strap option out there imo. Makes the weight really negligible. But honestly it was never much of a problem for me as I like my watches to have a bit more heft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a MM200 that I wanted the crafter blue strap for, but crafted blue doesn't make one. But I'm here to tell you that the crafter blue mm300 definitely fits on the MM200. Which is cool.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

After a few days of rain, the sun is back.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Rock solid over the past few weeks. Been running roughly +5 sec per day and still loving the look and feel of the legendary Marinemaster.

A little bit sad I'll have to swap it out for something dressier to attend a wedding this weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

SLA019J1


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

deddelman said:


> Rock solid over the past few weeks. Been running roughly +5 sec per day and still loving the look and feel of the legendary Marinemaster.
> 
> A little bit sad I'll have to swap it out for something dressier to attend a wedding this weekend...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wear it anyway. Make a fashion statement.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SLA021 today.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

subdiver said:


> View attachment 14576413


Awesome


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Love this watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know the type of material used for the crystal module and the one between module and case gasket on the Sbdx001? Is it viton or nitrile?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

MM300 (Autumn Mood)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

"but for a Seiko it's a bit expensive, in my eyes. I own other higher end pieces "...

What would a woman say of a man that gifts her a Tag Mother of Pearls that retails for $2000 is she knows that the movement insides costs $30 bucks ?

It is all marketing and BS... !!!

Have you seen a Credor ? Have you seen an Uchi?

Advice? Buy one, now ! Wear it , try it... Feel it. If you don't like it, flip it... You will loose a few hundred at the most !

Turtle are wider.... Sumos are longer....

MM300 are thicker !

Enjoy !



ebenke said:


> I've been looking at MM300's forever it seems. I love the watch but for a Seiko it's a bit expensive, in my eyes. I own other higher end pieces so it's not that, but I've been trying to wrap my head around this one. I know there are great Seikos, but how is it compared to Turtle Padi, or a Sumo? I know it's got to light years ahead of my old SKX, or is it? Will it become my go to watch and leave the Omegas, Rolex, Zenith and other Seikos looking for new homes. Will I be ashamed to wear my turtles, which I love. What to do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Look at your box. If it is a long "rectangular" box ... It is 2003... If it is not, then 2013.


sekoholic said:


> Joined to MM club.
> its 2003 or 2013 version hard to say
> View attachment 14529845
> 
> ...





jmnav said:


> AFAIK not possible without opening it.
> 
> But then, there should be a significant difference: a 2003 unit would use a 8L35 caliber while a 2013 one would use the 8L35B (Tokio stripes and MEMS scapement).


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

goyoneuff said:


> Look at your box. If it is a long "rectangular" box ... It is 2003... If it is not, then 2013.


Had he buy it new, he'd already know. Since he didn't, how the box looks like adds no certainty to the diagnose.

Anyway, thanks for letting us know their packaging boxes were different.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

He don't need to buy it new.... Unless it came w/o box and or papers .... 

Yes, the box adds to the definition of the date: 2003 will have a "rectangular" box. 2013 would have a more "squaresque" box.





jmnav said:


> Had he buy it new, he'd already know. Since he didn't, how the box looks like adds no certainty to the diagnose.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for letting us know their packaging boxes were different.


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## goyoneuff (Dec 9, 2007)

Like said in the Matrix....

"Some things will never change"...

Still and forever will be, the best MM300 fotos by my good man, the one and only Mr. C !





chriscentro said:


>


Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

goyoneuff said:


> Like said in the Matrix....
> 
> "Some things will never change"...
> 
> ...


Haha, thanks for your support!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I recently acquired a SPB087 and compared it to my SLA021. I also have a PADI Turtle and will compare it to my SPB087 when I work up the energy to do so. Obviously the SLA021 is thicker. I seem to notice the weight and top heaviness of the SLA021 just after I put it on but after a few minutes am unaware of it. 

















The OEM strap that came with the MM200 Pepsi was way to long for my scrawny 6.75" wrist and replaced it with a US Waffle strap. 








Seiko OEM








Uncle Seiko Waffle


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Interesting size (height) comparison. The PADI looks like a much easier weather.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

rjohnson56 said:


> Interesting size (height) comparison. The PADI looks like a much easier weather.


IMO the MM300 is much more of a diver's watch than the PADI. One of my pictures Illustrates the relative thickness of the MM300 bezel that allows a nice grip when rotating it. The PADI is much easier to wear though as you just said.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

5959HH said:


> I recently acquired a SPB087 and compared it to my SLA021. I also have a PADI Turtle and will compare it to my SPB087 when I work up the energy to do so. Obviously the SLA021 is thicker. I seem to notice the weight and top heaviness of the SLA021 just after I put it on but after a few minutes am unaware of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

goyoneuff said:


> Look at your box. If it is a long "rectangular" box ... It is 2003... If it is not, then 2013.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


Bought it second hand from original owner who bought it in 2014 from seiko shop.
Am not home now, so can't post box picture.
Its rectangle black with yellow inner insert

like this one


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

My Seiko SBDX017 on a camo suede Kvarnsjo leather strap


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

I had to get me a blue one ;-) SLA023 Cheers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! That blue looks gorgeous!

Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow! That blue looks gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy!


Thanks! When the light hits the dial is when you can see that nice navy blue.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing more pics!

It's great


----------



## Captain Willard (Oct 5, 2018)

Got a blue one today as well. It's my first MM300 and I think I'm in love.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful blue pieces! Congrats on acquisition. Show us pictures with different lighting.


IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Captain Willard said:


> Got a blue one today as well. It's my first MM300 and I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right on


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Wow! That blue looks gorgeous!
> 
> Congratulations and enjoy!


Is the SLA023 basically a blue version of an MM300?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Captain Willard said:


> Got a blue one today as well. It's my first MM300 and I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Beautiful in blue


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

goyoneuff said:


> He don't need to buy it new.... Unless it came w/o box and or papers ....
> 
> Yes, the box adds to the definition of the date: 2003 will have a "rectangular" box. 2013 would have a more "squaresque" box.


Because no one ever got a new box (and/or papers) to "upgrade" a watch.


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

Happy Halloween!

Here is another pic with indoor light.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Captain Willard said:


> Got a blue one today as well. It's my first MM300 and I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch. Thanks for sharing and enjoy it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Damn, these blue ones look fantastic! That little touch of gold really makes them pop!


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ebenke said:


> Is the SLA023 basically a blue version of an MM300?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think all have sapphire crystal & ceramic bezel:
SLA019 - green
SLA021 - black
SLA023 - blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like the blue a lot


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

love my Green one because it's limited ....
but I don't mind to get a red dial one ...if it comes out in the future...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Trying it out on a canvas strap.


----------



## Z_Samurai (Jan 25, 2016)

TCWU said:


> love my Green one because it's limited ....
> but I don't mind to get a red dial one ...if it comes out in the future...


That green one looks so nice!!!..I was to late to the party on that one and missed out. I got me a 3rd gen green Sumo to null the pain a bit....(it just numb it a lil bit haahha) still on a hunt for the green mm300.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Had a cold, but great morning.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Fall Mornings + Cashmere + SBDX017 = Happiness










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> Trying it out on a canvas strap.


Love this look. Where's the strap from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

double post


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

goodfishfrancis said:


> Love this look. Where's the strap from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, here's the link.

https://www.watchstrapson.com/CANVA...cV_NF0RcNucdRyaJti5DaUqt_hqH85lmwtiUDBMpnm9Lg


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Is there a tangible benefit of the crafter blue strap and clasp(which so many love so dearly) over a nice comfy rubber strap and buckle? Or, is it just an aesthetic that is enjoyed? And, please, be specific. It's for posterity's sake. 

Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Cinjent said:


> Is there a tangible benefit of the crafter blue strap and clasp(which so many love so dearly) over a nice comfy rubber strap and buckle? Or, is it just an aesthetic that is enjoyed? And, please, be specific. It's for posterity's sake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


I do have a few crafter blue straps for my Seiko's, but not for the MM300's that I have. Just prefer not having a metal clasp being applied to the CB strap.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Monday!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Cinjent said:


> Is there a tangible benefit of the crafter blue strap and clasp(which so many love so dearly) over a nice comfy rubber strap and buckle? Or, is it just an aesthetic that is enjoyed? And, please, be specific. It's for posterity's sake.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P550 using Tapatalk


I tried several straps, like the original Seiko rubber, the Marine nationale fabric strap, tropical or waffle, but none were sitting comfortable enough on my wrist. Watch head was either not centered or moving around on the wrist too much. Based on other opinions about the CB strap I got one from a member and after sizing it to my 7.25 wrist, it is the one I want to keep on this watch. The clasp is easy to switch to the CB and the rubber wraps easy around the wrist. Like also how it fits between the lugs.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Do you rebrush your watch? 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Still rocking the CB strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys need to confirm the production date on my MM300 sbdx001. Receipt says it was purchased from Seiya Japan in 2017. Would you say this watch was from 2003 or 2013?


----------



## yukailiao9801 (Oct 26, 2018)

The crown tube from about 2009 is longer than before.

https://www.thewatchsite.com/21-jap...urns-mm-crown-thread-issues-all-repaired.html



borgsauce said:


> Guys need to confirm the production date on my MM300 sbdx001. Receipt says it was purchased from Seiya Japan in 2017. Would you say this watch was from 2003 or 2013?


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

yukailiao9801 said:


> The crown tube from about 2009 is longer than before.
> 
> https://www.thewatchsite.com/21-jap...urns-mm-crown-thread-issues-all-repaired.html


Thanks for that info. So I gather mine is 2013.

Also just one more thing. Does the hardlex on the MM300 have any sort of AR coating? I noticed the crystal on mine has a bluish tint under certain lighting angles.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Ocean


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Green Light On. All systems go. Ready to dive!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Captain Willard said:


> Got a blue one today as well. It's my first MM300 and I think I'm in love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue looks amazing! This and other pics have convinced me I would like being a multi MM300 owner


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I like blue ;-)


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

That does look great

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

That blue is stunning 


Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

My weekend contribution to this thread.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Any divers here ?


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th1


----------



## Imbiton (Jul 2, 2013)

goodfishfrancis said:


> Fall Mornings + Cashmere + SBDX017 = Happiness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great picture!


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

subdiver said:


> Any divers here ?
> 
> View attachment 14617291


Diver here but I don't think I'm quite ready to take my MM into the depth. Not because I don't trust its water resistance but because I worry about scratching it lol. I have a vintage 7548 with new seals that has been my dive companion.


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Quick question. I bought 2 x Sbdx001 one dated to 2009 and the other is 2013. Both have the rectangular box but one has a Prospex Logo and the other just says Seiko on the box. I'm curious, is the Prospex box correct for the Sbdx001?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

borgsauce said:


> Quick question. I bought 2 x Sbdx001 one dated to 2009 and the other is 2013. Both have the rectangular box but one has a Prospex Logo and the other just says Seiko on the box. I'm curious, is the Prospex box correct for the Sbdx001?


I think a number of AD's for most brands simply grab one of the boxes in their drawers that might not be correct for a specific watch. Can't answer your specific question though but wouldn't give it much thought.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Almost midnight


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

I do love the MM300 lume!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Ocean on Borealis


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Ocean on Seiko-Strap


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Something tells me the photo quality may not be the best...

But giving the Darth a day off before it likely goes a week straight!









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

I know I've posted this before but... I really prefer the SBDX017 bezel insert over the newer ceramic.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

the latest coming out model....

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/local-dealer-leaking-information-new-mm-ready-5075107.html


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Cool strap

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

bolts40 said:


> I know I've posted this before but... I really prefer the SBDX017 bezel insert over the newer ceramic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think so too, it's just gorgeous. The only thing I would've liked is for it to be replaceable instead of being a part of the bezel. But then again when I think about it, Seiko never sold Inserts alone. And from that point of view I can see why a removable insert wasn't taken into consideration by Seiko.


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

The blue is extremely mesmerising.

I have yet to see a photo which portrays the correct shade of blue, I couldn't do it in this photo either.

It's not a bright blue. The sunburst dial really brings the watch to life in different lighting.

Compared to my SBDX017, the size externally seems visually about the same. The bezel seems ever so slightly taller from the outside - I noticed the bezel ridges seem to be cut longer on this one so maybe more of a visual impact rather than anything else. While looking down at the dial however it does seem to lie deeper than the 017 - again maybe a visual illusion with the sapphire.

Also noticed that the circular lume plots now seem larger than the ones on the 017 - the metal border of the plots is thinner and looks better than the thicker ones on the 017. Overall much more slick. Lume is, well, MM300 lume, stellar as expected.

Yep, no Marinemaster on the dial - but OTOH the dial seems less cramped now.

I personally don't mind the X, anyway Seiko's gone and put it on the higher end LX versions as well, so no choice there eh, looks like that's here to stay.

The one complaint I had with my 017 was that the bezel was very delicate, so I ended up using it really carefully. This has now been sorted.

I'd waited for the blue SBDX since the announcement last year, and I have to say I am really happy with how the watch turned out. This blue version is a home run for Seiko and it'll sell very well.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

I love the blue


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

a green one


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Where are people getting their MM serviced? Anyone have their MM serviced recently that would like to share their experience? 

Thanks..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImprezaMan (Jul 12, 2016)

it's Friday


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SD & 8L35 MM300's












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Cinjent (Jun 4, 2018)

Wow. The SD is bigger than I thought. 

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> SD & 8L35 MM300's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your impression between how the two different models wear? When comparing the Rolex SD4K and SD43, some have said the 43mm SD43 seems to be better balanced and wear better on the wrist than the 40mm SD4K. I thought the same might be the case when comparing the two models you just illustrated.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

5959HH said:


> What's your impression between how the two different models wear? When comparing the Rolex SD4K and SD43, some have said the 43mm SD43 seems to be better balanced and wear better on the wrist than the 40mm SD4K. I thought the same might be the case when comparing the two models you just illustrated.


Being titanium and the recessed case back, the SD300 is way more comfortable IMO. It actually hugs the wrist vs the MM300 sits on top do to the protruding case back.






























Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

The NY Football Giants are not good. But my Marinemaster is terrific!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## whywhysee (Feb 10, 2015)

Quick question for all you mm300 heads: Do the OG mm300’s have a polished or brushed handset? 

I was lucky enough to see the newest models in person over the weekend, and was a little put off by the brushed hands and polished indices. Sort of like the hands and indices to match - just one of my quirks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Quick question for all you mm300 heads: Do the OG mm300's have a polished or brushed handset?
> 
> I was lucky enough to see the newest models in person over the weekend, and was a little put off by the brushed hands and polished indices. Sort of like the hands and indices to match - just one of my quirks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they have always been that way. Mine is a 2008 year 001.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

whywhysee said:


> Quick question for all you mm300 heads: Do the OG mm300's have a polished or brushed handset?
> 
> I was lucky enough to see the newest models in person over the weekend, and was a little put off by the brushed hands and polished indices. Sort of like the hands and indices to match - just one of my quirks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they have always been that way. Handset is brushed and indices somewhat polished. Mine is a 2008 year 001.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

After two years off the watch world I came back. Already got two seikos. One is the sbdc 053 and I already have the skx009. I am thinking about getting a third seiko diver and the mm300 would be the nice. So, I would have a 7s26, a 6R15 and a 8L15. However, the MM is big! I had a seiko sumo and sold it because I found the sumo too large to my 17,5 cm wrist. Question 1, how does the MM wears compared to the sumo? Question 2, How about service, do you really have to send it back to Japan for service? The price of brand new MM is crazy. I am thinking about getting one pre-owned if I decide to. Thanks.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Strangely the MM300 wears smaller than a Sumo. It really does wear smaller than the dimensions would have you believe. Visually I would say it’s similar to a 007 but slightly taller and more heft.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

double post


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Strangely the MM300 wears smaller than a Sumo. It really does wear smaller than the dimensions would have you believe. Visually I would say it’s similar to a 007 but slightly taller and more heft.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dopamina said:


> After two years off the watch world I came back. Already got two seikos. One is the sbdc 053 and I already have the skx009. I am thinking about getting a third seiko diver and the mm300 would be the nice. So, I would have a 7s26, a 6R15 and a 8L15. However, the MM is big! I had a seiko sumo and sold it because I found the sumo too large to my 17,5 cm wrist. Question 1, how does the MM wears compared to the sumo? Question 2, How about service, do you really have to send it back to Japan for service? The price of brand new MM is crazy. I am thinking about getting one pre-owned if I decide to. Thanks.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I had a 053 at first and sold it because it was too big for me (7.5"/19cm wrist). There was something about the size of the dial and case that I didn't like. I have also a Samurai and 007 and I would say that my MM300 017 falls in the middle of those 3, but is my favorite watches to wear. So, if you can wear a 053, you should be fine with the MM300.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> I had a 053 at first and sold it because it was too big for me (7.5"/19cm wrist). There was something about the size of the dial and case that I didn't like. I have also a Samurai and 007 and I would say that my MM300 017 falls in the middle of those 3, but is my favorite watches to wear. So, if you can wear a 053, you should be fine with the MM300.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Agree totally. Also had the 053 and sold it for a MM. The MM wears smaller and is in my opinion the best divers watch Seiko has ever made. It's a masterpiece.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The 053 gives the perception of a big round case because the transition from case to the lugs are very narrow (hope you understand what i mean lol). It makes the watch look "big headed". 

The MM200 and MM300 have a more balanced design.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The bezel on the 053 is what lured everyone in. The hands are too big as is the watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Agree totally. Also had the 053 and sold it for a MM. The MM wears smaller and is in my opinion the best divers watch Seiko has ever made. It's a masterpiece.
> 
> View attachment 14656729


That's a really great picture.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> That's a really great picture.


From Instagram. Not mine but I agree it's art.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Decided to put my 20/20 Staib SS bracelet back on my SLA021 that seems to distribute the weight evenly.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Still looking for the perfect combination for my SLA021. This is a black Greg Stevens Design 20/20 custom strap that has adequate thickness to support the watch head but is also very supple and comfortable to wear. Only problem is my wearing a strap that is not waterproof on a dive watch, even though the only diving I do is desk diving.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My SBDX001


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I think these two combinations go nicely on a MM


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

No sleeping in on Thanksgivings Day, catch the sunrise instead.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Boy, I want one of those!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Today


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Big party last night and headache this morning


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Does anyone know how to rotate an image you post? My image is sideways. Thanks.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Rgstar28 said:


> Does anyone know how to rotate an image you post? My image is sideways. Thanks.











FIFY. Edit picture and rotate 90 degrees.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

Crafter Blue don't seem to make a Blue coloured CB03 for the MM300 - I have a black strap on my 017 but I am thinking about getting the Blue SLA023 and would like are darkish blue strap to go with it.

Is this correct?

I do find the CB03 with the Seiko Clasp very comfortable


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

sorry a duplicate


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone have a January 2018 model? Just bought one and find the lume a lot blobbier than my previous 2017 model which was very machine applied/even. Wonder why/how production would’ve differed in it’s last few runs as the 017. Either way, amazing to look down and see an MM300 om wrist. Word of advice, don’t sell!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine is from October 2017 and it will never leave my collection.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Mine is from October 2017 and it will never leave my collection.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


No need to ever sell the most perfectly executed Japanese dive watch ever made.

And it's the last of the 'real' Marinemasters.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

SBDX001 from 2009


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

nolte said:


>


Another bang up photo! Great shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

January 2008.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I just hope one day someone will make a "perfect" jubilee bracelet for MM300. (I hate the male-type end links by Strapcode.)
I have put away the OEM bracelet and now always wear my MM300 with Nato.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Is this a Marinemaster ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Have you sent your photographer resume to Seiko HQ yet?!


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

subdiver said:


> Is this a Marinemaster ?
> 
> View attachment 14682363


It is in my book!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Have you sent your photographer resume to Seiko HQ yet?!


You're just as bad an influence! :-d You drove me to buy the SPB077 and shots like that and @nolte's last one are making it harder and harder to resist a MM300! I need to stop going into threads of the watches I like - seems like the only way to avoid temptation.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Have you sent your photographer resume to Seiko HQ yet?!


To be honest, I requested Grand Seiko to recommend me to Seiko when the former asked to use my GS photo.....no one from Seiko contacted me, LOL


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

ahonobaka said:


> It is in my book!


Mine too. Unless MM status is revoked with upgraded sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. IMO the only thing left for improvement is a better designed SS bracelet.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> To be honest, I requested Grand Seiko to recommend me to Seiko when the former asked to use my GS photo.....no one from Seiko contacted me, LOL


Wow. Very cool.

You may need to show us the GS photo now......


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Very cool.
> 
> You may need to show us the GS photo now......


Here you go, my 2 fave shots of the Peacock...I apologise for going out of topic.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

chriscentro said:


> Here you go, my 2 fave shots of the Peacock...I apologise for going out of topic.


Doesn't matter to post the pictures of the GS. I love great photography. Well done and keep the pictures coming, at a certain point Seiko or another brand will pick you.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That's for sharing CC 

Both are great pics.

I especially like the top pic.


----------



## Jacobkg (May 19, 2017)

It may have a X on the dial but I'm loving my SLA021. I wanted an MM300 for so long but was always worried about accuracy. Finally picked one up lightly used after it was advertised as running +3. After a few days I'm at +2. Very solid!

The Zaratsu polish is stunning (absolutely on par with the Grand Seiko I have seen) and the micro adjustment on the bracelet is surprisingly useful for making on the wrist changes throughout the day










It holds up very well compared against a Royal Oak










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattconeill (Feb 4, 2009)

These MM’s look great such beasts!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SeikoSaturday










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Christmas MM300!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Loving all the pics in this thread. 

I’m five years into this hobby, and by far my biggest regret so far is not buying a brand new one before they put the X on the dial and crown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Bit of a cross post, but consider these the beauty and the beast.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## bolts40 (Mar 27, 2017)

Got my tree up!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Trying to do my part to keep this thread at the top of the queue. Still wearing my SLA021 on a Greg Stevens Design custom strap. Due to the thickness and suppleness of this strap, the watch head seems to balance and wear better than anything else I've been able to come up with thus far. Finding the right balance has been a challenge with my flat 6.75" wrist. I think my heavy Staib mesh would have been a better fit if my wrist were 7.25" or larger.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

subdiver said:


> View attachment 14691673


I think the bezel accounts for much of the thickness of the MM300 but makes it much easier to rotate the bezel.


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Last shot of my SLA021/019 mod. Replaced the SLA019 bezel today with the original. Not sure what to do with the SLA019 bezel though (PM if interested).

In the meantime ... SLA021 back on the CB03.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wore mine for the second day in a row. Amazing how often I grab this one on the fly. Thus far my most comfortable, wearable strap or bracelet is my 20/20 GSD custom strap.

Does anyone have a suggestion for a heavy duty canvas strap. I'm considering a Vintager. Does anyone have any other suggestions for a canvas strap in the US?


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

5959HH said:


> Wore mine for the second day in a row. Amazing how often I grab this one on the fly. Thus far my most comfortable, wearable strap or bracelet is my 20/20 GSD custom strap.
> 
> Does anyone have a suggestion for a heavy duty canvas strap. I'm considering a Vintager. Does anyone have any other suggestions for a canvas strap in the US?


Red rock straps are quite good . He sells stuff on Etsy .


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

From a few days ago down in the keys. Feels right at home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


Are u serious?! What a shot as always.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> Are u serious?! What a shot as always.


haha, thanks bro &#55357;&#56394;


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Christmas MM300!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

chriscentro said:


>


Looks awesome. Nice shirt, too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

chriscentro said:


>


Keep the pictures coming. They look fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Just picked up my first high end diver with the SLA023. Completely in love with it!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Mesh bracelet is soooo much more comfortable than the OEM bracelet. Love it! :-d


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Love this shark mesh. Strapcode?



Rosenbloom said:


> Mesh bracelet is soooo much more comfortable than the OEM bracelet. Love it! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14704955
> 
> ...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

meking said:


> Keep the pictures coming. They look fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks bro!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

arkiemark said:


> Love this shark mesh. Strapcode?


Not Strapcode. Their straps and bracelets are overpriced.
I bought it from taobao in China for less than US$20.
Cheers


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

arkiemark said:


> Just picked up my first high end diver with the SLA023. Completely in love with it!
> View attachment 14704621


That's a real beauty. 

Congratulations!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

New straps


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you! It hasn't left my wrist in a few days and sleeps with me at night too. (I'm amazed at the lume!)



boatswain said:


> arkiemark said:
> 
> 
> > Just picked up my first high end diver with the SLA023. Completely in love with it!
> ...


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Hello... Does anyone know if the bezel from sla019 (green) will fit my sbdx001??? Thank you in advance.









Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I can get the SLA021 for £2200. What do you think? Good deal? I've never even considered it before but I'm having naughty thoughts. I got an astron that I spent £1500 on and returned it since I didn't like it enough. Now I'm thinking, if I could spend that on an astron maybe spend an extra £700 and get this?


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

arkiemark said:


> Just picked up my first high end diver with the SLA023. Completely in love with it!
> View attachment 14704621


Sweet. Where did you source it from please? Ping me offline if easier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

my first mm300 and loving it! the deep blue dial appears Black at certain angles/lighting


----------



## Audy (Nov 1, 2012)

Happy Seiko Saturday!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seriously considering the SLA021 now. All these other SBDC models just seem inferior compared to my Transocean. I need my next one to be a step up, not another side step or step down.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just went through the last 10 pages of this thread. Some really excellent pics. Reminds me why I got mine and makes me want to get it out and wear it.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 back on my wrist again, maybe for the next couple of days.


----------



## Davetay (Nov 18, 2011)

Finally my first MM300! Was always pondering about getting one but just wasn’t fully convinced until of course the upgraded sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel!


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

A little holiday flecto with my sbdx017...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

arkiemark said:


> Just picked up my first high end diver with the SLA023. Completely in love with it!
> View attachment 14704621


Thinking of doing this same combination. Strapcode Jubilee bracelet?

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

anyone have SBDX001 / 017 with bezel from SLA021 installed?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

burns78 said:


> anyone have SBDX001 / 017 with bezel from SLA021 installed?


That's a good question to which I don't have the answer. IMO the most significant upgrade between the SBDX017 and SLA021 / SBDX023 isn't the ceramic bezel as much as the sapphire crystal upgrade. So the next question is has anyone installed a sapphire crystal on a SBDX001 / 017 and checked for waterproof status?


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Yes It's a strapcode. I ended up replacing the clasp with the ratchet Seiko clasp and it's perfect!



raheelc said:


> Thinking of doing this same combination. Strapcode Jubilee bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

arkiemark said:


> Yes It's a strapcode. I ended up replacing the clasp with the ratchet Seiko clasp and it's perfect!


Yep, I was planning on doing the same thing once I purchase it! Sending you a pm.

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

It's good to see so many "true" MarineMaster's.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

charger02 said:


> It's good to see so many "true" MarineMaster's.


YES !


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

The Legend!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

By far my best 2019 purchase and quickly became my most worn piece.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The MARINEMASTER is so sharp that can't be unseen. :-!


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

I ordered a SBDX023 from Gnoman yesterday to be shipped by DHL. It’s my understanding I’ll have to pay some type of import tax/tariff. Approximately how much will this be and do I pay DHL? TIA.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

rpitts57 said:


> I ordered a SBDX023 from Gnoman yesterday to be shipped by DHL. It's my understanding I'll have to pay some type of import tax/tariff. Approximately how much will this be and do I pay DHL? TIA.


Are you located in the US? If so, it really depends on what value gnomon marked on the package. If they marked it over $800, then you'll have to pay customs on anything over $800. Not sure what the exact percentage/rate is. That's being said, I ordered a watch from them in the past that I paid around $1000 for, and they undervalued the package by themselves (if i remember correctly, marked it around $200), and I ended up not having to pay anything, so you potentially may not have to pay any customs. The one time I did was for a watch that was shipped through FedEx, and they mailed me a bill later that I paid online. Not sure if DHL uses a similar process or not.

On another note, I just received my sla023 last night! What a beautiful watch! Will post pictures up later today

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

raheelc said:


> Are you located in the US? If so, it really depends on what value gnomon marked on the package. If they marked it over $800, then you'll have to pay customs on anything over $800. Not sure what the exact percentage/rate is. That's being said, I ordered a watch from them in the past that I paid around $1000 for, and they undervalued the package by themselves (if i remember correctly, marked it around $200), and I ended up not having to pay anything, so you potentially may not have to pay any customs. The one time I did was for a watch that was shipped through FedEx, and they mailed me a bill later that I paid online. Not sure if DHL uses a similar process or not.
> 
> On another note, I just received my sla023 last night! What a beautiful watch! Will post pictures up later today
> 
> Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


I am in USA, thanks. Should arrive next week and I'll post picture then.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MM and friends


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Shot from this morning.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I just received a French canvas strap with leather backing today from Micah Dirksen. Strap has more than adequate substance to support the heavy SLA021 watch head.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Staying at a lake house


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The OEM clasp is thick and long. Quite bulky on my small wrist. I swapped it with a thinner one. Feel good now!


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Love these MARINEMASTERS!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> The OEM clasp is thick and long. Quite bulky on my small wrist. I swapped it with a thinner one. Feel good now!
> 
> View attachment 14756267


Hi Rosenbloom !
Did the same one year ago, it feels so much better. Plus I never liked the gap between the stock clasp and the bracelet on the extending side, even when completely retracted.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

butcherjp said:


> Hi Rosenbloom !
> Did the same one year ago, it feels so much better. Plus I never liked the gap between the stock clasp and the bracelet on the extending side, even when completely retracted.


Glad to know I am not alone! :-! b-)


----------



## wengyewc (Aug 11, 2015)

Rosenbloom said:


> The OEM clasp is thick and long. Quite bulky on my small wrist. I swapped it with a thinner one. Feel good now!
> 
> View attachment 14756259
> 
> ...


Can you share where you bought that thinner clasp?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

I found mine on Strapcode:

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/accessories/products/parts-nt-clasp-003bsp


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

wengyewc said:


> Can you share where you bought that thinner clasp?


I bought mine from taobao China. Many choices there and they are cheap. But sorry the pages are in Chinese:

This one for US$5.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...90627baG2DsZz&id=562516341473&_u=t2dmg8j26111

This one for US$4.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...90627baG2DsZz&id=589552780598&_u=t2dmg8j26111

Although as a HongKonger I should support Strapcode, which is a Hong Kong company, I must say their products are very expensive. They probably source their products in China. By selling them to US and Europe they are enjoying a big profit margin.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Some blue


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

It's the lume pip and the unique reflective quality of the original bezel that I missed, more than the Marinemaster word on the dial.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

butcherjp said:


> Hi Rosenbloom !
> Did the same one year ago, it feels so much better. Plus I never liked the gap between the stock clasp and the bracelet on the extending side, even when completely retracted.
> 
> View attachment 14756585


Just FYI, it seem only some OEM clasp have the gap after the extension. Check the thread for post in the beginning of October 2018, when I asked about that because it bothered me. Still did not end up buying another clasp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> It's the lume pip and the unique reflective quality of the original bezel that I missed, more than the Marinemaster word on the dial.


wonderful shot on a wonderful watch, congrats!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> wonderful shot on a wonderful watch, congrats!


Thanks bro!


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

butcherjp said:


> Hi Rosenbloom !
> Did the same one year ago, it feels so much better. Plus I never liked the gap between the stock clasp and the bracelet on the extending side, even when completely retracted.
> 
> View attachment 14756585


I found that adding an extra link to the extending side of the clasp helps with the comfort. For example, 6 total links on the 12 o'clock side of the bracelet while the 6 o'clock side has 5 total links (just used those numbers as an example). That being said, I put the original Seiko clasp on the strapcode Jubilee and didn't really like the comfort aspect on that bracelet, so I ordered a strapcode ratcheting divers clasp to try out with the Jubilee.

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Shark300 said:


> Just FYI, it seem only some OEM clasp have the gap after the extension. Check the thread for post in the beginning of October 2018, when I asked about that because it bothered me. Still did not end up buying another clasp


Here is my brand new 2019 Seiko clasp from Paris store, first time unpacked/installed since came back from replacement last summer (extension of the first ratchet hole), still with plastic stickers :









I find this gap unacceptable :









In comparison, the 20 usd clasp :


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Does anyone know the weight of the sbdx 017 without bracelet or strap, just the watch? Thanks.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> Does anyone know the weight of the sbdx 017 without bracelet or strap, just the watch? Thanks.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

butcherjp said:


> Here is my brand new 2019 Seiko clasp from Paris store, first time unpacked/installed since came back from replacement last summer (extension of the first ratchet hole), still with plastic stickers :
> 
> View attachment 14762089
> 
> ...


I agree, that gap is a little disconcerting. Did you buy it from AD? Maybe you can explain the situation and exchange it? My AD says it is not possible to order only the clasp, just the hole bracelet, so I am considering messaging someone who sells it on ebay prior to buying to make sure it does not have this gap. Or does anyone have any suggestion where else to get the clasp?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)

Shark300 said:


> I agree, that gap is a little disconcerting. Did you buy it from AD? Maybe you can explain the situation and exchange it? My AD says it is not possible to order only the clasp, just the hole bracelet, so I am considering messaging someone who sells it on ebay prior to buying to make sure it does not have this gap. Or does anyone have any suggestion where else to get the clasp?


Yes, Seiko Boutique in Paris, France, bought the watch new there in 2018, and they replaced just the clasp in 2019 (ref. K0AS11WD09B as mentioned on the bag, not the full bracelet) after the "first hole" issue. This AD service is perfect, I bought and will continue buying watches from them, Seiko integration of the clasp in the bracelet on the other hand is much less impressive .... same visual gap in between with the original and the replacement clasp.

Very happy with the $20 strapcode one !


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Is there any fake MM300? Sbdx001 and sbdx017? I am looking for a pre-owned one in the local market. Do I have to worry about it? Thanks. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

Arrived Monday from Gnomon.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

MM power

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Nearing its two year gotchaversary in March from Seiyajapan


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> MM power
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Wow what a collection. Especially jealous of the SLA025 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Dopamina said:


> Is there any fake MM300? Sbdx001 and sbdx017? I am looking for a pre-owned one in the local market. Do I have to worry about it? Thanks.
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I once saw a fake in an online market in Hong Kong. Can't remember exactly the asking price. Like US$400? The seller did not deny it's fake. He/She called it "a toy watch". The seller also sold fake rolex, omega etc. When a user name was blocked from the online store, some new user names emerged and kept selling those "toy watches". In their selling posts they even said they were specialists and their factories were renowned in the "toy" market. They claimed their watches were 100% reproduction (at least, from the appearance?) Definitely there are factories in China doing this dirty business. It's a shame.

So, my advice is: Check the watch before you pay.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

goodfishfrancis said:


> Wow what a collection. Especially jealous of the SLA025
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Seiko colection at the monent









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Fokstom (May 22, 2017)

Wow, what a watch... What is your wrist size?


chriscentro said:


> It's the lume pip and the unique reflective quality of the original bezel that I missed, more than the Marinemaster word on the dial.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> My Seiko colection at the monent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All great pieces! 

May I ask where did you get the canvas strap with the kanji symbols?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Fokstom said:


> Wow, what a watch... What is your wrist size?


Thanks bro, it's 6.5 inch.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Shark300 said:


> All great pieces!
> 
> May I ask where did you get the canvas strap with the kanji symbols?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!!! The canvas is from Diaboliq straps

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> Thanks!!! The canvas is from Diaboliq straps
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Thanks, I'll check them out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

HI-BEAT


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

SLA023


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I finaly got my grail. The 017.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dopamina said:


> I finaly got my grail. The 017.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on acquiring this wonderful beauty. It deserves a lot of wrist time.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on acquiring this wonderful beauty. It deserves a lot of wrist time.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Yes. Wrist time.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Yes the price is stiff and there is now "X" on the dial, but I failed to resist the blue. o|









The two brothers


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yes the price is stiff and there is now "X" on the dial, but I failed to resist the blue. o|
> 
> View attachment 14782973
> 
> ...


That mesh looks really good. Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

knightRider said:


> That mesh looks really good. Where's it from?


Thanks. I bought it from taobao China. (Sorry the page is in Chinese)

https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?_u=fkha8nf393e&id=539981721010


----------



## GTR83 (Dec 26, 2010)

First arrival of 2020, such a gorgeous watch.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice, looks even better on the MM bracelet.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

GTR83 said:


> First arrival of 2020, such a gorgeous watch


What a great way to start 2020! >> Looking like a good year!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> Yes the price is stiff and there is now "X" on the dial, but I failed to resist the blue. o|
> 
> View attachment 14782973
> 
> ...


I've just ordered this blue as well...it's my first of these monobloc-type Seiko.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

It was a beautiful day out on the water.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Just arrived from Topper Jewelers forum's sponsor very pleased with the purchase....my wrist was made for this watch. I don't find it large.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Now the case backs are also different:









My first wearing of this watch ;-)


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

GTR83 said:


> First arrival of 2020, such a gorgeous watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations 
Mine says hello!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Same bracelet model for SBDX017 and SLA023


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> Same bracelet model for SBDX017 and SLA023
> 
> View attachment 14788403


That is exactly what I was wondering. Good to know that the bracelet of the new SLA023 will fit SBDX001/017. I take it the endlinks are the same as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Good morning. Does anyone know if the bezel of the newest models will be compatible with my sbdx001? Thank you in advance. 

Στάλθηκε από το LM-G810 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Shark300 said:


> That is exactly what I was wondering. Good to know that the bracelet of the new SLA023 will fit SBDX001/017. I take it the endlinks are the same as well?


The endlinks are 100% the same. I just put sbdx017 bracelet on sla023 (because I put mesh strap on 017 and would like to keep the new 023 bracelet intact for future use). ;-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

In this photo you can see how taller sla023 bezel is.









So I doubt if we can put sla023 bezel on sbdx001/017. Even we could, but then the 001/017 crystal will sit way below the bezel. I think that will be quite weird.
But please excuse me I won't try to swap the bezels on my watches to find out the answer. I am too clumsy and worried I will leave scratches on the cases!


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> In this photo you can see how taller sla023 bezel is.
> 
> View attachment 14789275
> 
> ...


Are the case numbers the same between the two? It should be at the back something like 8L35-xxxx. Assuming the case numbers are the same, the bezels should be swappable between the two.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Are the case numbers the same between the two? It should be at the back something like 8L35-xxxx. Assuming the case numbers are the same, the bezels should be swappable between the two.


They are different!

sbdx017: OO*K*O









sla023: OO*R*O


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> They are different!
> 
> sbdx017: OO*K*O
> 
> ...


Actually my bad, I just checked my SBDX001, and that one is different to the SBDX017. So I guess unless someone is brave enough to try a bezel swap, we won't know for sure.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Oh I spot another difference!

Although the bracelet model is the same, the clasps are different. The new sla023 comes with a better clasp! Look.

This is the old sbdx017 clasp. All brushed.









This is the new sla023, with shinny polishing on the edges. The finishing is also more refined too.









I can feel sla023 micro extension adjustment is more solid. I immediately put back the 023 bracelet on sla023. It should be there!

How strange it is! Same bracelet model but with different clasps (I cannot find any clasp model number on the clasps.)
Seiko is really making subtle changes on the new generation of MM300. Other than the removal of MARINEMASTER from the dial, I am very happy with all other changes!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Is the clasp on the new model still titanium?


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Galaga said:


> Is the clasp on the new model still titanium?


Yep

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Galaga said:


> Is the clasp on the new model still titanium?


No, it´s steel.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

subdiver said:


> No, it´s steel.


That's why it's shiny? Maybe ?


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> The endlinks are 100% the same. I just put sbdx017 bracelet on sla023 (because I put mesh strap on 017 and would like to keep the new 023 bracelet intact for future use). ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14789081


Thanks for the info. That is good news. Maybe someday I will update the bracelet with the one from SAL023, especially if it has an improved clasp.

Heres mine one last time on a NATO before it goes back on the bracalet 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Galaga said:


> That's why it's shiny? Maybe ?


I have the SBDX017 and SLA023, the clasp on the SLA023 feels different and heavier.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

subdiver said:


> I have the SBDX017 and SLA023, the clasp on the SLA023 feels different and heavier.


I can't speak from experience as I have never owned the SBDX017 but I like the feel of the clasp in this model...if I were to compare it to the titanium clasps that comes standard on the Seiko Tunas...this one definitely feels more solid to me.. I love it very much...I know the weight difference is perhaps negligible but you can feel and tell them apart somewhat.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

My sla023 is running +5s for the past 50+ hours. Quite good!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


That's one of your best yet!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Blue Ocean


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> That's one of your best yet!


Thanks bro!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Welcome to the club


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys I'm starting to gravitate towards MM300 as my grail watch. Almost got all $$$ needed. One thing bothers me thoug. I live in Europe (Poland specifically). We have MM300 in on-line stores, no worries here. But what about servicing? 5 ears and watch would need servicing - do I need to send it back to Japan (due to monocaseback)? That sound like serious costs… Like 1000$ every couple of years just to keep the watch working sound like a deal breaker for me.... Any thoughts?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys I'm starting to gravitate towards MM300 as my grail watch. Almost got all $$$ needed. One thing bothers me thoug. I live in Europe (Poland specifically). We have MM300 in on-line stores, no worries here. But what about servicing? 5 ears and watch would need servicing - do I need to send it back to Japan (due to monocaseback)? That sound like serious costs… Like 1000$ every couple of years just to keep the watch working sound like a deal breaker for me.... Any thoughts?


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

A great watch to own


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys I'm starting to gravitate towards MM300 as my grail watch. Almost got all $$$ needed. One thing bothers me thoug. I live in Europe (Poland specifically). We have MM300 in on-line stores, no worries here. But what about servicing? 5 ears and watch would need servicing - do I need to send it back to Japan (due to monocaseback)? That sound like serious costs&#8230; Like 1000$ every couple of years just to keep the watch working sound like a deal breaker for me.... Any thoughts?


Best to check with your local Seiko boutique if there's one. I recently dropped my MM300 with the local boutique for service, they'll handle the logistic of sending it to Japan. They said a final quote will be given once the watch is inspected in Japan, but the initial estimate is around $700 AUD.

Not cheap, but it's about on par with what the Swiss brands are charging these days.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys I'm starting to gravitate towards MM300 as my grail watch. Almost got all $$$ needed. One thing bothers me thoug. I live in Europe (Poland specifically). We have MM300 in on-line stores, no worries here. But what about servicing? 5 ears and watch would need servicing - do I need to send it back to Japan (due to monocaseback)? That sound like serious costs&#8230; Like 1000$ every couple of years just to keep the watch working sound like a deal breaker for me.... Any thoughts?


Assuming no parts will need to be replaced it'll cost approx $300-400 to get it serviced in Japan. But you can still get it serviced by few competent watchmakers in the US/UK assuming no parts need to be replaced. Seiko doesn't sell the parts for the 8L35b movements. Also I don't think it's necessary to have the watch serviced after 5 years, I'd know when the time keeping goes bad.

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day....


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Hey all. I have a sbdx 001 and I've a slight issue with the bracelet.

My wrist is 7 inches but it's bit narrow (I'm Asian).

The MM300 sits on the wrist fine with the bracelet but after mid day of wearing, it would slip off Abit and it doesn't sit quite well on the wrist anymore. (I know the watch head is heavy, and that's what most like causes it.) 

Wearing it on rubber straps is ok(watch head doesn't move about so much) because I wear it snug. 

I'm wondering if any of the strap code bracelets would resolve this issue? Like is there a bracelet out there that keeps is snug on the wrist?

I tried adjusting to a pin size smaller in the original bracelet but then it gets way too tight.

Thanks and appreciate all feedback and advice.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

sdre said:


> ...
> I'm wondering if any of the strap code bracelets would resolve this issue? Like is there a bracelet out there that keeps is snug on the wrist?
> I tried adjusting to a pin size smaller in the original bracelet but then it gets way too tight.
> Thanks and appreciate all feedback and advice.


I have a small wrist (under 7"). I have similar issue. I find mesh strap very comfortable and the watch head sits well all day long on my wrist. You may try. ;-)


----------



## sdre (Nov 8, 2016)

Rosenbloom said:


> I have a small wrist (under 7"). I have similar issue. I find mesh strap very comfortable and the watch head sits well all day long on my wrist. You may try. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14807547


Hey thanks for the suggestion. I'm not a fan of mesh unfortunately. Was wondering if any of the strap code ones would help keep the watch head in place.

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

sdre said:


> Hey all. I have a sbdx 001 and I've a slight issue with the bracelet.
> 
> My wrist is 7 inches but it's bit narrow (I'm Asian).
> 
> ...


You can try any of the Strapcode bracelets that have the dive extension clasp. Or, contact Strapcode and ask if they will sell you just the clasp itself. I did that a couple years ago and they had no problem with it. They responded with an email and an item number that I could put in my order form to order the clasp. It works great for a situation like yours.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

cycletronic2000 said:


> You can try any of the Strapcode bracelets that have the dive extension clasp. Or, contact Strapcode and ask if they will sell you just the clasp itself. I did that a couple years ago and they had no problem with it. They responded with an email and an item number that I could put in my order form to order the clasp. It works great for a situation like yours.


They have them listed here:
https://www.strapcode.com/collections/divers-clasp


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

HusabergAngola79 said:


> My Seiko colection at the monent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The perfect collection!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I guess I have gotten used to this beautiful beast after wearing it day after day since I bought it. But, I do not forget the satisfaction of my first impression of the seiko marinemaster. Never felt it before.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Angus Jubilee


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

MisterTom, please post more photos with different angles please!



MisterTom said:


> Angus Jubilee


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

MisterTom, please post more photos with different angles please!



MisterTom said:


> Angus Jubilee


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Not great but OK


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys I'm starting to gravitate towards MM300 as my grail watch. Almost got all $$$ needed. One thing bothers me thoug. I live in Europe (Poland specifically). We have MM300 in on-line stores, no worries here. But what about servicing? 5 ears and watch would need servicing - do I need to send it back to Japan (due to monocaseback)? That sound like serious costs&#8230; Like 1000$ every couple of years just to keep the watch working sound like a deal breaker for me.... Any thoughts?


The Seiko Service Center in Schiedam Nederland is also capable of servicing/maintenance on just about any Seiko watch, including springdrives, so sending it to Japan is not really needed.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko MM300 Saturday

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Seiko MM300 Saturday
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


love how the crafter blue changes the look of the case and dial - seems to make the polished surfaces more noticeable |>


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

This pic is years old. Love this watch. I have compared its look to Rolex and Omega, both that I have considered buying. The SBDX001 gives up nothing in terms of attractiveness (IMO) to those excellent watches. Deadly consistent time keeping. This watch is awesome.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Blue UT6 said:


> This pic is years old. Love this watch. I have compared its look to Rolex and Omega, both that I have considered buying. The SBDX001 gives up nothing in terms of attractiveness (IMO) to those excellent watches. Deadly consistent time keeping. This watch is awesome.


Although I have the newer SLA023...I joked and told one of my watch friends if they ever saw a Japanese Rolex? Well this is it..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

back on the crafter blue - I really like the bracelet but after 4 weeks of wearing it 247 I think my left arm has gotten longer...


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA021 again today and maybe tomorrow. I've more or less settled on this Micah Dirksen leather backed French canvas strap.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BillN said:


> View attachment 14821019


Awesome!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone heard of this? The MM300 will soon be priced at € 3,400 in Europe.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

subdiver said:


> Has anyone heard of this? The MM300 will soon be priced at € 3,400 in Europe.


do you mean the Black LE Model?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

BillN said:


> do you mean the Black LE Model?


No, the SLA021 black and the SLA023 blue.


----------



## BillN (Oct 31, 2011)

subdiver said:


> No, the SLA021 black and the SLA023 blue.


They were released in 2018 - lots of images of those models on this thread

UK List was £2,950


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

In Hong Kong, you can get a new SLA021 black or SLA023 blue at AD for HKD17800 (USD2282 / EUR2078 / GBP1750).
A new grey market 021 can be as low as HKD16000 (USD2051).

At the rate of 1 USD = 7.8 HKD


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

subdiver said:


> Has anyone heard of this? The MM300 will soon be priced at € 3,400 in Europe.


As a SBDX017 owner this is music to my ears.


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

subdiver said:


> Has anyone heard of this? The MM300 will soon be priced at € 3,400 in Europe.


3400€ is the retail price in Spain. 
3200€ in Germany or Italy.

Don't know in other european countries. In any case the retail price depens of each national importer.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

My boy


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Been wearing the mm on cb rubber for the whole week. The strap suits the watch so well.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

My version of a selfie.


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> My version of a selfie.


Love it, a selfie after my own heart........I don't do selfie's


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

In Serbia, SLA021J1 is with a usual discount of 10% ~3.445,00 €

Prospex SLA021J1 ? Seiko satovi prodaja, Astron Seiko, Prospex Seiko, Premijer Seiko, Zidni satovi, Budilnici


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> Love it, a selfie after my own heart........I don't do selfie's


Haha thank you!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14837405


Either the first or the last brand name is missing. Assuming the last is one missing, which brand is that, invicta?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the first one is for any other watch brand.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

mizzy said:


> In Serbia, SLA021J1 is with a usual discount of 10% ~3.445,00 €
> 
> Prospex SLA021J1 ? Seiko satovi prodaja, Astron Seiko, Prospex Seiko, Premijer Seiko, Zidni satovi, Budilnici


Previše !!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> Either the first or the last brand name is missing. Assuming the last is one missing, which brand is that, invicta?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


It was voctok but i got nobby to crop it, just realised he didnt do the best job lol.
Found it on reddit.
Must have been a Russians handy work.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> It was voctok but i got nobby to crop it, just realised he didnt do the best job lol.
> Found it on reddit.
> Must have been a Russians handy work.


Who else ?


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am utterly impressed by this watch. Amazing piece of art.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys is this lumpy, uneven applied lume normal i SLA021j1? Bought it yesterday, noticed this today in broad daylight&#8230; I've read that this is normal for new lumirbite and it's hand applied in this model thus this happens. Not sure though. Should I wear it and not giving a damn or send it back?


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I waited very long for this, it's finally mine.









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

phoenix844884 said:


> I waited very long for this, it's finally mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which model is this? I haven't seen this variant before.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14845749
> View attachment 14845751
> View attachment 14845753
> 
> ...


I have the SLA023 and same thing here...I've gotten used to it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Which model is this? I haven't seen this variant before.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


This is the SLA027J, one of the two Zimbe MM300 released in the Thailand Market in late 2018.

Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

I am sending it back. Damn you Seiko.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Wrist shot anyone?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Rikimaru said:


> I am sending it back. Damn you Seiko.


Mine was the same way, I think they all might be like that. I kinda worried about it scraping off or getting stained, you'd think they would recess it into the bezel and put sapphire over it or something. Or just use a normal lume pip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

phoenix844884 said:


> This is the SLA027J, one of the two Zimbe MM300 released in the Thailand Market in late 2018.
> 
> Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


It looks great.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

deonprins88 said:


> Wrist shot anyone?


I'll take a double! Great shot BTW. Love the contrast of shadows and highlights off the case and bracelet.










IG: th3measure


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

deonprins88 said:


> Wrist shot anyone?


Can't get enough of this beast









Sent from my Cybernetic Implant


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Close up of this beauty


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Previše !!


Slažem se |>


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

deonprins88 said:


> Close up of this beauty


Hello...by any chance, do you also have the lumpy lume effect on the bezel when viewed in certain lighting conditions?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hello...by any chance, do you also have the lumpy lume effect on the bezel when viewed in certain lighting conditions?


Mine isn't lumpy, but the lume on the 12 o'clock triangle is definitely uneven when inspected closely. It isn't too bad so I never looked into having it fixed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Hello...by any chance, do you also have the lumpy lume effect on the bezel when viewed in certain lighting conditions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Hi, not lumpy or bumpy, feels smooth. But you can definitely tell it's unevenly applied, but only when you know what to look for. Doesn't bother me one bit. Hand applied maybe?


----------



## Wound Tight (Sep 6, 2018)

New to me watch day! 001 variety. Lumpy lume on the indices and I love it!


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

I just love my watches and whisky. Perfect marriage. Any Scotch lovers here?


----------



## Wound Tight (Sep 6, 2018)

Damn you back button! Double post sorry.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Sorry if this is posted info before but I just sent my 2011 made MM300 SBDX001 8L35-0010 back to Seiko Japan for service thru Seiko Canada and the cost is exactly the same as what they charged me 2 years ago servicing my 2008 made GS Auto SBGR001 9S55-0010.

Here's the cost breakdown (which they didn't tell me last time around but the total came to $791CAD);

Overhaul: $575CAD
Freight Japan: $125CAD

Plus applicable taxes (13% in Ontario) comes to $791CAD

I'll see if they'll charge me for shipping the watch back to my home when it returns, as they only let you drop the watch off but no longer allow pickup anymore (the place now looks like a fortified fortress lol).


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

BTW here's a size comparison pic just for kicks;


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14845749
> View attachment 14845751
> View attachment 14845753
> 
> ...


Lumpy is a feature of MM300 lume, hand applied I presume. I personally love it, if I want smooth lume I can always look at my Shogun or Turtle.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The dial is amazing on this one.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Yes it used to be common knowledge long ago that the lume is hand applied and uneven on the MM300. It's the same on both my old MM300 and newer Emperor Tuna.

When I look at the lume on old my Landmaster Kinetic and new Solar Arnie, they have perfectly uniform lume and must have been done by machines.

They all have aligned chapter rings and bezels so I guess I've been lucky.

BTW the 8L35B just winds soooo much smoother than 8L35A to the point I decided to get the old MM300 serviced. Can't wait to get it back to try.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

That polishing.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah!









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

It was a good Sunday!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Dad and son Sunday.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on canvas today


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


> Marine Master on canvas today


Looks great


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

HumpDay post >>>


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just look at this watch, I'm in love.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

deonprins88 said:


> Just look at this watch, I'm in love.


Are you being honest? Or is that the Whiskey talking  I love this watch also...I have the blue one.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Haha, can neither confirm nor deny. Cheers!


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

My new MM300! Gorgeous!


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone have an overview of the modelnumbers for the highbeat mm300s?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

vsh said:


> Anyone have an overview of the modelnumbers for the highbeat mm300s?


What exacly do you need? All MM300 are highbeat, they only differ in color variatnions. The movement is the same. For the older version with hardex and steel bezel insert and the newer one with ceramic bezel insert and sapthire crystal. It's a Grand Seiko movement, 8L35 but not regulated.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

vsh said:


> Anyone have an overview of the modelnumbers for the highbeat mm300s?


What exacly do you need? All MM300 are highbeat, they only differ in color variatnions. The movement is the same. For the older version with hardex and steel bezel insert and the newer one with ceramic bezel insert and sapthire crystal. It's a Grand Seiko movement, 8L35 but not regulated.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Eclectic Gearhead said:


> View attachment 14876801


Yeah, I dig Marinemasters in the world full of Submariners. Seiko does it's own thing.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Instagram: eggsy999


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> What exacly do you need? All MM300 are highbeat, they only differ in color variatnions. The movement is the same. For the older version with hardex and steel bezel insert and the newer one with ceramic bezel insert and sapthire crystal. It's a Grand Seiko movement, 8L35 but not regulated.


I think what the poster was asking is which ones are the 36000 (hibeats) models... I thought the regular MM300 had a beat of 28800 (4Hz) not 36000 (10Hz)...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I think what the poster was asking is which ones are the 36000 (hibeats) models... I thought the regular MM300 had a beat of 28800 (4Hz) not 36000 (10Hz)...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think he was referring to this. 









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I think he was referring to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## foreigner (Mar 27, 2018)

just to say I have the same lumpy lume on my triangle pip on my SLA023. Decided to keep it and get used to it - rest of the watch is flawless and I suspected this is an inherent problem/feature of the new lume so didn't want to go down the rabbit hole of trying to get a better replacement. It's one of those things only the owner will ever notice and even then you need to know how to spot it (which light/angle etc).


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Delivered to me just this very morning


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I like this new blue one. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Different shades of that blue then...


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wedgehammer said:


>


Beautiful


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Cool blue


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

I have been wearing mine on the Z-20 strap, but it broke yesterday, so now it's back on the original stock strap. I was sitting, so it dropped about 2 feet (onto concrete). Interestingly, it was running about -12 s/d, now it seems to be about +2 s/d. It's been only one day so far....


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Archangel FX said:


> I have been wearing mine on the Z-20 strap, but it broke yesterday, so now it's back on the original stock strap. I was sitting, so it dropped about 2 feet (onto concrete). Interestingly, it was running about -12 s/d, now it seems to be about +2 s/d. It's been only one day so far....


Unfortunately it sounds like the collected dirt inside the movement got shaken and accuracy got temporarily improved. Time to service...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)

I finally pulled the trigger on the SLA021 back in December and received first week of January. Since then it's only been off the wrist for one week when I wore my SRP775.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Looks good with a StrapCode Super J-Louis [formerly Super Jubilee] bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Still on green canvas............it just works


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm starting to get an itch for the blue SLA023 



I'll just keep telling myself it's too big for my 6.75" wrist...right?!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> I'm starting to get an itch for the blue SLA023
> 
> I'll just keep telling myself it's too big for my 6.75" wrist...right?!


Mate you know the answer :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> Mate you know the answer :-d
> 
> View attachment 14894913


Ah boy, that sure looks great!

Are you enjoying it so far?

How vibrant is the blue sunburst in direct sunlight?

I prefer sunbursts that are not too flashy and it seems the 023 has a pretty mild and subdued burst, that I think I would like.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Ah boy, that sure looks great!
> Are you enjoying it so far?
> How vibrant is the blue sunburst in direct sunlight?
> I prefer sunbursts that are not too flashy and it seems the 023 has a pretty mild and subdued burst, that I think I would like.


My wrist size is also 6.5"-6.75". The 023 surely wears not large.
The sunburst definitely is not vibrant and flashy. Yes it's subdued. That's why I love it and can forgive the "X" on the dial!
My 023 keeps accurate time too. About +1 to +2 spd.
I must say, if there is no "X" on the dial, this watch would be a PERFECT diver for me! ;-)

By the window in direct sunlight:


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I'm starting to get an itch for the blue SLA023
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just keep telling myself it's too big for my 6.75" wrist...right?!


My wrist is 6.5", the MM300 will look better on your wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> My wrist size is also 6.5"-6.75". The 023 surely wears not large.
> The sunburst definitely is not vibrant and flashy. Yes it's subdued. That's why I love it and can forgive the "X" on the dial!
> My 023 keeps accurate time too. About +1 to +2 spd.
> I must say, if there is no "X" on the dial, this watch would be a PERFECT diver for me! ;-)
> ...


Thanks Rosenbloom 

That's good to hear on all accounts. 
Glad to hear you are experiencing excellent accuracy.

I appreciate the photos too!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> My wrist is 6.5", the MM300 will look better on your wrist


Thanks CC

Love your pics and I appreciate the encouragement!

I have a friend with the green mm300 that I need to track down and try to see how it will wear. That's probably the next logical step.

Thanks for all the help everyone and I'm always happy to listen to more opinions and of course enjoy all the great photos and wisdom here.

The blue has certainly grabbed my attention but I also wonder about the black as it is so classic seiko and mm300...


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

Sbdx001 on the Dagaz strap today









Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

More blue 










The first time I got it it was both too small and too high on the wrist for me. Fortunately, it is kind of acquired taste - now it seems to be the perfect one and I am wearing it all the time.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

A couple questions for the mm300 masters here if I may?

- what is the height of the midcase? Essentially from the lower polished section of the case side to the bottom of the bezel. I find that has the greatest influence on the apparent height of a watch.

- is the lumpy appearing lume pip in the newer SLA021/3 models widespread or just showing up occasionally?

Thanks!


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

The bezel is 5mm, whole watch thickness is like 15,4mm - thus mid case should be 10,4mm...

Side view:


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I'm starting to get an itch for the blue SLA023
> 
> 
> 
> I'll just keep telling myself it's too big for my 6.75" wrist...right?!


I have a 6.75" wrist as well and tried the SLA021 when I bought my SPB077 and actually felt like it wore smaller because the dial is smaller (ignoring the height of course). Your SPB079 fit great so I think it would be just fine!

...wait, on second thought, nope, it won't fit you. Because then you'll post all these awesome shots again and lure me into buying another watch. :-d


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Science451 said:


> The bezel is 5mm, whole watch thickness is like 15,4mm - thus mid case should be 10,4mm...
> 
> Side view:


Super!

Thanks science. 

No surprise,but that's a pretty tall midcase. Taller than my h20 marlin and magrette which both are about the same total thickness as the mm300 just under 16mm.

Though the big bevels I think will help to trim the mm300's side when seen on the wrist, like many other seiko divers.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

amngwlvs said:


> I have a 6.75" wrist as well and tried the SLA021 when I bought my SPB077 and actually felt like it wore smaller because the dial is smaller (ignoring the height of course). Your SPB079 fit great so I think it would be just fine!
> 
> ...wait, on second thought, nope, it won't fit you. Because then you'll post all these awesome shots again and lure me into buying another watch. :-d


I appreciate the insight 

Thanks!

I'm just starting down the possible mm300 journey here in earnest so we will see where it goes. Though I have admired them for a long time.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

boatswain said:


> Super!
> 
> Thanks science.
> 
> ...


Part of the reason for thick midcase is the lack of a case back, so there's only a little bit of protrusion beneath the midcase.

Best to try it on in person if possible, but I find that as the midcase has a bevelled side, it doesn't actually appear that thick visually.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

The truth is the newest incarnation of MM300 is thick. In my eyes the thickness impression is even bigger due to optically "deeper" placed dial which makes MM300 thickness kind of unnecessary by the look. Anyway, after a week of wearing it is natural to pick this watch every morning (and I have 70+ watches to pick from) because it is "the watch", fulfilling almost all the needs of me as a watch owner. Other watches are kind of "not finished" when comparing to this one:


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MM300 & M200 - perfect combination of retro inspired design & ultimate toolwatch


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

boatswain said:


> I'm just starting down the possible mm300 journey here in earnest so we will see where it goes. Though I have admired them for a long time.


Just dive in. You can test the waters for a long time, but know that you will dive into one of the greatest waters of all time.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> I'll just keep telling myself it's too big for my 6.75" wrist...right?!


Here's a pretty accurate look on a 6.75" wrist.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Here's a pretty accurate look on a 6.75" wrist.


Thanks! 

That looks really good size wise....


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

boatswain said:


> I appreciate the insight
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> I'm just starting down the possible mm300 journey here in earnest so we will see where it goes. Though I have admired them for a long time.


When I was looking to upgrade my SKX and having seen so many stunning photos of your 079 I went to Maple Jewellers to check out the SPB077 and 079. Leave it to Stephen to take the SLA021 off his wrist and offer it to me at a price I had a hard time resisting. In the end I don't think I was far enough into my watch journey to commit to $3000+CAD on a watch so I went with the 077 and am very happy with my choice but I'm still tempted by the MM300's. I've never owned one but trying it on was enough to plant a seed...

Good luck!


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

...so more of eye-candy


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 14902575
> 
> 
> View attachment 14902579


Great looking strap, who makes that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

simonp67 said:


> Great looking strap, who makes that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thanks. It's a khaki green canvas pull through from Steveostraps. https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/nato-straps


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Degr8n8 (Nov 28, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14901595
> 
> 
> MM300 & M200 - perfect combination of retro inspired design & ultimate toolwatch


Nice photo and great watches. It really makes me question the bang for buck of the newer mm300 models however. The photo is a great comparison of the dial quality, lume marker quality and hand quality of both watches. It's surprising to see how similar the MM200 is to the MM300. The dials share a similar rough texture, the lume plots have equally polished borders and the second hand on the mm200 may have the edge in finishing. The hour and minute hands on the mm300 appear leagues ahead though. How do they compare in person? Is there a notable difference? Thanks!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks. It's a khaki green canvas pull through from Steveostraps. https://www.steveostraps.com/straps-2/nato-straps
> 
> View attachment 14904929


Any two piece available?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Any two piece available?


Yes. Check out his Para Canvas and Para Strap.


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

...on Strapcode:


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Marinemaster anyone?!


----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14910339
> 
> 
> Marinemaster anyone?!


Holy crap


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Very interesting sunlight reflection, the bezel and the second hand


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Tool watch mode










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Hale color said:


> Tool watch mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One OEM Jubilee to another


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Timeisaflatcircle said:


> Holy crap


exactly what is was thinking before I saw your post! b-)b-)


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

vintage navitimer said:


> One OEM Jubilee to another


Sure works swell on the 001


----------



## vintage navitimer (Oct 7, 2009)

Yes it does,










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I already have one SBDX017, but always want to buy one more MM300. In January this year I bought the new version blue MM300 SLA023J1. I thought I could get along with the X logo given its stunning blue dial. Yet strangely I still can't stop thinking "one more MM300".

I went to a local store in Hong Kong (which gets quite positive comments among members here.) to see a new SBDX017. The price was not cheap. I was about to put the trigger but then I noticed a scratch on the bezel and the tags in the box were broken. Given this poor condition, of course I did not buy it. (Indeed I was not sure if the watch was truly a new one!) The salesperson asked me if I would consider the new version SLA021J1. I said, No, because I do not want to have one more X dial watch.

On 29 Feb, I was surfing on the internet. I came to an online store in Japan. (It also gets positive comments here.) I struggled. They were still selling SBDX017! The price was a little bit higher than that in Hong Kong, but still acceptable to me.

To buy or not to buy? ... This is the question. o|

We all know the answer, don't we? ;-)

The watch will be delivered to my door step by the end of this week.
The shopping experience so far is a pleasant one. I got person-to-person emails and timely responses. The watch is now at Customs in Tokyo. Let's hope the watch will arrive in perfect condition.

After I made the purchase, their online store reads:









Am I the one who grasped the last piece they had? :-d


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

I can live with Prospex logo...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Rosenbloom said:


> Very interesting sunlight reflection, the bezel and the second hand
> 
> View attachment 14914203


I love when this happens!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Tool watch mode
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this jubilee look a lot more than the Strapcode offering.

Is this the OEM jubilee from the SKX013?

Thanks!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

TheMeasure said:


> I love this jubilee look a lot more than the Strapcode offering.
> 
> Is this the OEM jubilee from the SKX013?
> 
> Thanks!


I have a feeling that Larry (Uncle Seiko) might be open to producing a Super Jubilee for these if there's enough interest ;-)


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

TheMeasure said:


> I love this jubilee look a lot more than the Strapcode offering.
> 
> Is this the OEM jubilee from the SKX013?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes it is. Someone else posted about trying this combo and I happened to have an 013 OEM jubilee myself so gave it a whirl. Love it so far. Don't have a Strapcode, but yeah, think this is a better fit aesthetically. Seiko DNA!


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Science451 said:


> I can live with Prospex logo...


I don't blame you. Beautiful in blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Yes it is. Someone else posted about trying this combo and I happened to have an 013 OEM jubilee myself so gave it a whirl. Love it so far. Don't have a Strapcode, but yeah, think this is a better fit aesthetically. Seiko DNA!


Thanks for your reply, it looks great. I'll certainly give this combo a shot.


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

deddelman said:


> I don't blame you. Beautiful in blue


so more of it


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My SBDX017 is running at plus 20 sec, not acceptable. Back to Japan to be serviced and regulated under warranty. Back in 8 to 12 weeks. 

PS, it’s not magnetized.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Galaga said:


> My SBDX017 is running at plus 20 sec, not acceptable. Back to Japan to be serviced and regulated under warranty. Back in 8 to 12 weeks.
> 
> PS, it's not magnetized.


That's too bad.

How old is it? Did it all of a sudden start running faster or was it a gradual change?

Good luck and I hope it is back to you in great shape soon


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That's too bad.
> 
> How old is it? Did it all of a sudden start running faster or was it a gradual change?
> 
> Good luck and I hope it is back to you in great shape soon


Always ran fast. At first plus 10 to 15 and then 20 in any position. Knew I had to do something when I noticed my turtles running more precisely.

I'm sure it will come back within COSC standards.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## dosei (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Watch_it_Captain (May 30, 2018)

She's a looker


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

#GoldHandsRock


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watch_it_Captain said:


> She's a looker


That blue is a beauty Cap 

Looking forward to seeing more of it


----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

I only wish I had taken the plunge years ago when I first fell in love with the MM300.

Just bought mine used in Dec and been wearing it almost every day ever since. It's perfect on the Crafterblue strap.


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

It took several days for the 017 shipped from Japan to Hong Kong. It just arrived 20 minutes ago!









I paid a high price for this. But once I found everything was perfect inside the parcel box, I forgave myself immediately. ;-)









Family shot b-)


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

The serial number of the 017 starts with 9Oxxxx. So I suppose the watch was made in October 2019?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosenbloom said:


> It took several days for the 017 shipped from Japan to Hong Kong. It just arrived 20 minutes ago!
> 
> View attachment 14925717
> 
> ...


Wow congrats what a great group of mm300s


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Wow congrats what a great group of mm300s


Thanks! 
This new 017 is still in the factory protective tape. Everything remains intact. I will keep it in the box as a collective item. Not sure when I'll unseal it. ;-)


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Science451 said:


>


Beautiful watch! Is the skx013 jubilee a direct fit? Does it mean the strapcode bracelets for the skx013 will fit the mm300 as well?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Rosenbloom said:


> The serial number of the 017 starts with 9Oxxxx. So I suppose the watch was made in October 2019?


That must be one of the very last 017's produced. 
Nice group of MM's you have there


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rosenbloom said:


> It took several days for the 017 shipped from Japan to Hong Kong. It just arrived 20 minutes ago!
> 
> View attachment 14925717
> 
> ...


Dear friend...define high price? lol

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

deluded said:


> I only wish I had taken the plunge years ago when I first fell in love with the MM300.
> 
> Just bought mine used in Dec and been wearing it almost every day ever since. It's perfect on the Crafterblue strap.


What clasp is this?


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Been awhile. Still love this beast.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Rosenbloom said:


> It took several days for the 017 shipped from Japan to Hong Kong. It just arrived 20 minutes ago!
> 
> View attachment 14925717
> 
> ...


Not one but TWO SBDX017's?? Now that's love. I wonder how much that unopened one will be worth in the future...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

deddelman said:


> Not one but TWO SBDX017's?? Now that's love. I wonder how much that unopened one will be worth in the future...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes two 017's. I wear one and intend to keep the other for the future. ;-)


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14910339
> 
> 
> Marinemaster anyone?!


One for each day of the week. Makes sense.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

chriscentro said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

NYDan said:


> What clasp is this?


I believe it's a stock clasp from the bracelet. Crafterblue sends only 2 pcs of rubber strap designed to be used with stock clasp.


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## deluded (Jul 26, 2012)

NYDan said:


> deluded said:
> 
> 
> > I only wish I had taken the plunge years ago when I first fell in love with the MM300.
> ...





Teppka said:


> NYDan said:
> 
> 
> > What clasp is this?
> ...


This is actually a clasp that came with the Hexad Oyster that I bought from Strapcode. I haven't worn the original bracelet yet.


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

watchninja123 said:


> Beautiful watch! Is the skx013 jubilee a direct fit? Does it mean the strapcode bracelets for the skx013 will fit the mm300 as well?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


This is Angus Jubilee from Strapcode, designed for MM300


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

deluded said:


> This is actually a clasp that came with the Hexad Oyster that I bought from Strapcode. I haven't worn the original bracelet yet.


I can confirm that clasp from original bracelet will fit as well.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Finally it's back from Seiko Japan service point. Home at last!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day....


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Don't mesh with me


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

Good morning


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So when I got my MM300 back from service it came with no paperwork to state what was done to the watch (at first out of the parcel I couldn't tell if they even serviced it or just shelved it in a desk drawer for 8 weeks lmao).

I asked Seiko and they said only Grand Seiko will include a service report to show what was actually done during the overhaul.

Interesting since they charge the exact same amount to service a 9S55 ($791CAD) as a 8L35 (also $791CAD).

Maybe from now on I'll just buy 2nd hand GS lol!


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Borealis tropic style 

















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

thinking of putting my mm300 on a haveston canvas or haveston iva strap &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

wedgehammer said:


> thinking of putting my mm300 on a haveston canvas or haveston iva strap &#55358;&#56596;


Gorgeous


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

New member here. Used to own SBDX001 many years back. Just got my SBDX033 or SLA035J1 and hope to join this Seiko community. Cheers


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

A little rainbow.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

044 said:


> New member here. Used to own SBDX001 many years back. Just got my SBDX033 or SLA035J1 and hope to join this Seiko community. Cheers


Welcome back and beautiful piece to have.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

krayzie said:


> Finally it's back from Seiko Japan service point. Home at last!
> 
> View attachment 14931037


Looks great. Makes me want to take a break from the critter blue and put it back on the stock waffle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

044 said:


> A little rainbow.


Great picture and beautiful watch! I put a down payment on one and it should arrive at my AD in April, can't wait.

Do you know if Seiko is offering a PVD coated bracelet option? I've looked and don't see any anywhere, so I might buy a regular MM300 bracelet and send it out to be coated.

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

TagTime said:


> Welcome back and beautiful piece to have.
> 
> IG: Duikhorloge


Thank you


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

Lix_Tetrax said:


> Great picture and beautiful watch! I put a down payment on one and it should arrive at my AD in April, can't wait.
> 
> Do you know if Seiko is offering a PVD coated bracelet option? I've looked and don't see any anywhere, so I might buy a regular MM300 bracelet and send it out to be coated.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thank you  
Heard nothing of PVD bracelet option. It only comes with silicone strap, which I put it back in the box as I was planning to use this watch with elastic and nato straps.


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

boatswain said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you! It is such a joy to photograph our collections


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So I just realized something after much Googling...

My MM300 is made in August 2011. Does that mean it should have a 8L35B instead of 8L35A?

it seems like the running change from 8L35A to 8L35B may have happened during the year 2010.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

044 said:


>


This is Erikasoriginals? A clear winner, stunning combo  share some more photos with us!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

I joined the band wagon with the dreaded x.


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> This is Erikasoriginals? A clear winner, stunning combo  share some more photos with us!


I got Luff straps with their G2 style that don't loop under the case so the watch height stays the same.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

044 said:


> New member here. Used to own SBDX001 many years back. Just got my SBDX033 or SLA035J1 and hope to join this Seiko community. Cheers


This looks incredible if I'm lucky I should receive mine tomorrow or the next day.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Rosenbloom said:


> View attachment 14916907
> 
> 
> Am I the one who grasped the last piece they had? :-d


Congrats on the purchase! I keep an eye on the same site and fortunately for me it looks like they've restocked some in the off chance I decide to finally get off my wallet. :-d


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Excuse the dirty photo but the Ninja Master has arrived lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Does anyone have a list of every single monocoque marinemaster model ever made? I tried searching and only got articles about the tuna. Thanks in advance for any help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Excuse the dirty photo but the Ninja Master has arrived lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Ninja Master, congratulations! Can't wait for mine but it will be another month 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ninja Master, thats a new one. Or should we name it Sensi. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## speedtimer.id1 (Aug 5, 2019)

For daily use









Sent from my MAR-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Here's my MM500 









I do like the MM200 bracelet more. MM300 gets a waffle soon.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

edit: double posting


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

keerola said:


> Here's my MM500
> 
> View attachment 14947471
> 
> ...


You almost never see someone post their MM300 on the new OEM silicone strap, whereas the earlier MM300s (SBDX001/017) are often shown on their OEM strap. Wondering why that's so. Are the new silicone's not comfortable, not a good look on the MM300? Any thoughts from owners?


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Hale color said:


> You almost never see someone post their MM300 on the new OEM silicone strap, whereas the earlier MM300s (SBDX001/017) are often shown on their OEM strap. Wondering why that's so. Are the new silicone's not comfortable, not a good look on the MM300? Any thoughts from owners?


I´m not a fan of the looks, but it wears really nice. Works well with a top heavy watch, you can wear it relatively tight because of the accordion flex. I do have a waffle strap coming up, but if it is not as comfortable as this i will sacrifice the looks 

And actually the strap is from the MM200 although exactly the same.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f`


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

anrex said:


> f`


Love the subtle green on the bezel and around the 9 marker, otherwise it could be all black...


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Hale color said:


> You almost never see someone post their MM300 on the new OEM silicone strap, whereas the earlier MM300s (SBDX001/017) are often shown on their OEM strap. Wondering why that's so. Are the new silicone's not comfortable, not a good look on the MM300? Any thoughts from owners?


I like it, actually wore it on it before the bracelet. I like the look of it and it's comfortable, but it's no crafter blue. I just got a crafter blue for the MM but I will still put it on the OEM silicon sometimes, it's a nice option.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hale color said:


> You almost never see someone post their MM300 on the new OEM silicone strap, whereas the earlier MM300s (SBDX001/017) are often shown on their OEM strap. Wondering why that's so. Are the new silicone's not comfortable, not a good look on the MM300? Any thoughts from owners?


I actually really like the newer OEM rubber strap and think the watch looks and wears fantastic on it. It's very well made too.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Hale color said:


> You almost never see someone post their MM300 on the new OEM silicone strap, whereas the earlier MM300s (SBDX001/017) are often shown on their OEM strap. Wondering why that's so. Are the new silicone's not comfortable, not a good look on the MM300? Any thoughts from owners?


The original urethane rubber strap that came with the SBDX001 is the most rugged and stiff, with a rubber strap keeper that doesn't keep sliding off like the metal one. Once the strap breaks in and curves it becomes comfortable enough and quite wearable. I did buy a spare one in case one day it cracks (the buckle on the later ones no longer reads Japan-Z).

The modern silicone strap (at least on my SBDX014) while really comfy has a soft touch coating on the surface that can rub off overtime.

The silicone reinforced strap on my SLA033 is the best of both worlds, just pliable enough to be comfy and uncoated so nothing gets rubbed off but it's a dust magnet (can be easily washed away with water).

The last two straps will say Japan on the band itself instead of the buckle.


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

Sky reflection


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

So this arrived to me yesterday a day after the all black MM300... it came from eBay and was listed as mint and that it was carefully worn a few times. The pictures didn't really show the state of the watch but I was able to see the case back clearly and it was in amazing condition...when I received this and a few other hairline scratches here and there on the watch were the only imperfection I noticed from the watch (see second picture)...so it came with a battle scar...by the way, the bracelet and the rubber strap (heavily this one) seen better days lol...lucky for me I had a spare SDBX017 rubber band and it looks nice on this model. I don't plan to complain to the seller I'm just glad to get one especially in as good condition as I saw this one now that I have it in hands for inspection.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

krayzie said:


> The modern silicone strap (at least on my SBDX014) while really comfy has a soft touch coating on the surface that can rub off overtime.


I have worn the silicone strap for a week max and i can already spot some 'rub off'.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

am I the only one disappointed by the accuracy of such an expensive watch?
why Seiko does not correctly calibrate those movements?

there are MM300 that have a daily error o 10 seconds a day or more. this is unacceptable to me.
will Seiko ever stop with this crap?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> am I the only one disappointed by the accuracy of such an expensive watch?
> why Seiko does not correctly calibrate those movements?
> 
> there are MM300 that have a daily error o 10 seconds a day or more. this is unacceptable to me.
> will Seiko ever stop with this crap?


My 001 from 2013 started out bout +8/day then settled to +4. It's currently bout +6/day. It's been my main wearer for nearly 7 years and has yet to be serviced. I'm very satisfied with its consistency and glad that it runs well within specs. If and when it does get serviced I suppose I'll order a regulation too.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hale color said:


> My 001 from 2013 started out bout +8/day then settled to +4. It's currently bout +6/day. It's been my main wearer for nearly 7 years and has yet to be serviced. I'm very satisfied with its consistency and glad that it runs well within specs. If and when it does get serviced I suppose I'll order a regulation too.


unfortunantly this good results are not that common on this watches.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Been eyeing this one of the SLA023J1s ( I really like the blue ) for a while ,and saw this few days ago in a joyeria in Tenerife ( I’m on holiday here ) . I was offered a great price for it but said I would think about it for a day or two & call back if I wanted it , anyway yesterday we were advised that Tenerife would be in lockdown from midnight last night ,so no shops restaurants etc would be open for business until further notice . So I headed over to the store and bought it before I missed out & would have gone home regretting not buying it . So here’s a quick shot taken a little earlier & so far I’m very impressed , and thanks to all previous posters on this thread for sharing what a great watch this is .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Been eyeing this one of the SLA023J1s ( I really like the blue ) for a while ,and saw this few days ago in a joyeria in Tenerife ( I'm on holiday here ) . I was offered a great price for it but said I would think about it for a day or two & call back if I wanted it , anyway yesterday we were advised that Tenerife would be in lockdown from midnight last night ,so no shops restaurants etc would be open for business until further notice . So I headed over to the store and bought it before I missed out & would have gone home regretting not buying it . So here's a quick shot taken a little earlier & so far I'm very impressed , and thanks to all previous posters on this thread for sharing what a great watch this is .


Wow beautiful. Congratulations and what a story to have connected to it now.

Safe stay and safe travels home.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

One day I'll get back the SBDX001 that I foolishly sold. All these new models are handsome as hell but for me the OGs are the SBDX001 and SBDX017 with the 'marinemaster' written on the dial.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> am I the only one disappointed by the accuracy of such an expensive watch?
> why Seiko does not correctly calibrate those movements?
> 
> there are MM300 that have a daily error o 10 seconds a day or more. this is unacceptable to me.
> will Seiko ever stop with this crap?


I had mine on a timegrapher before purchase. Showed +1s/day. Now after a week it is around +3s/day while wearing. I'm not disappointed.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My 017 is around -5 seconds per day. 


IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> Been eyeing this one of the SLA023J1s ( I really like the blue ) for a while ,and saw this few days ago in a joyeria in Tenerife ( I'm on holiday here ) . I was offered a great price for it but said I would think about it for a day or two & call back if I wanted it , anyway yesterday we were advised that Tenerife would be in lockdown from midnight last night ,so no shops restaurants etc would be open for business until further notice . So I headed over to the store and bought it before I missed out & would have gone home regretting not buying it . So here's a quick shot taken a little earlier & so far I'm very impressed , and thanks to all previous posters on this thread for sharing what a great watch this is .


congrats and wear it in good health!!


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

This afternoon in the sun ,


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> unfortunantly this good results are not that common on this watches.


Everyone's entitled to their own opinion, but with out a significant enough sample size hard to test your hypothesis. I've owned 5 different MM300's (various color ways) and 4 were 1-5spd with the fifth being -6spd. Still own 2 and they're at +2 and +4spd.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

My SLA021 is extremely accurate. I typically see between +0-2 sec/ day. I’m currently +2 seconds total after setting it about 2 weeks ago.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

The old but good SBDX001. I can never sold it, I would die in regret. Definitely a keeper










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

deonprins88 said:


>


Nice Fallkniven. I don't know what I like better, that or the SLA (...the SLA).


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Couple of I’m bored this afternoon ,I know I’ll take some posed pictures.


----------



## PJMED (Feb 16, 2006)

044 said:


> New member here. Used to own SBDX001 many years back. Just got my SBDX033 or SLA035J1 and hope to join this Seiko community. Cheers


Man that MM is cool looking! Thank for posting pictures.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I (unfortunately) don't own an MM300, but am on the hunt for either an SBXD001 or 017 rubber strap for my SPB051.

Is there a benefit to one over the other besides difference in keeper? Would rigidity and/or age be a concern with the older strap? I thought I'd ask the experts!!


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Mtwilliams80 said:


> Nice Fallkniven. I don't know what I like better, that or the SLA (...the SLA).


Thanks man. Both are really awesome! And both are made in Japan


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Waffle time!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

keerola said:


> Waffle time!


Where's the waffle? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

Apologies for the slight diversion off topic but does anyone know if you can use a cape cod cloth on the dia shield coated sbdx017. I slightly scratched the case during a strap change and was wondering if I could polish out the slight imperfection by the drilled lug hole. I've seen posts where others recount success but I was hoping to get a larger sample size than just one individual. I don't plan on polishing the whole case side, just the affected area while protecting the other polished portions with painters tape. 

Is this a wise plan of attack? I am just hoping to reduce the appearance of the scratches so I am able to forget about my stupid, careless actions. 

I appreciate any feedback anyone is willing to provide. My polishing go day is Monday when the cloths are delivered.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

eric198324 said:


> Apologies for the slight diversion off topic but does anyone know if you can use a cape cod cloth on the dia shield coated sbdx017. I slightly scratched the case during a strap change and was wondering if I could polish out the slight imperfection by the drilled lug hole. I've seen posts where others recount success but I was hoping to get a larger sample size than just one individual. I don't plan on polishing the whole case side, just the affected area while protecting the other polished portions with painters tape.
> 
> Is this a wise plan of attack? I am just hoping to reduce the appearance of the scratches so I am able to forget about my stupid, careless actions.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback anyone is willing to provide. My polishing go day is Monday when the cloths are delivered.


Why don't you use Meguiars Scratch-X instead? I mean Diashield is a coating just like your car's clearcoat.

I'm not sure how abrasive is cape cod cloth but you don't want to use something that has too much cutting power.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

It reads the 8L35 movement has 192 parts count and MEMS technology with high performance.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

krayzie said:


> Why don't you use Meguiars Scratch-X instead? I mean Diashield is a coating just like your car's clearcoat.
> 
> I'm not sure how abrasive is cape cod cloth but you don't want to use something that has too much cutting power.


I appreciate the suggestion. I was thinking about dabbing a q-tip on the cape cod cloth and then trying the q-tip on the scratched area. I've been looking for / reading every cape cod cloth polishing thread there is and it doesn't appear there is any consensus. Many posters suggest not messing with it, but have never actually used a cape cod on their watches. My scratches are confined to a small proximity by the lug hole and my hope is to minimize the appearance.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

eric198324 said:


> I was thinking about dabbing a q-tip on the cape cod cloth and then trying the q-tip on the scratched area.


If I were you I wouldn't buff it with the q-tip, but with a microfiber cloth. The q-tip is good for applying the solution onto it but not buffing as that could just cloud the finishing.

For me if the scratch isn't too bad I would just leave it instead. All my watches get really scratched overtime and I don't polish them ever, maybe just wipe it down with those jewelry liquid solutions to make them shinny.

Trust me OCD gets worse with age and I'm trying hard to curb it lol!


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

krayzie said:


> For me if the scratch isn't too bad I would just leave it instead.


+1

You're unlikely to be able to match the factory polish and could possibly make the situation worse.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

eric198324 said:


> Apologies for the slight diversion off topic but does anyone know if you can use a cape cod cloth on the dia shield coated sbdx017. I slightly scratched the case during a strap change and was wondering if I could polish out the slight imperfection by the drilled lug hole. I've seen posts where others recount success but I was hoping to get a larger sample size than just one individual. I don't plan on polishing the whole case side, just the affected area while protecting the other polished portions with painters tape.
> 
> Is this a wise plan of attack? I am just hoping to reduce the appearance of the scratches so I am able to forget about my stupid, careless actions.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback anyone is willing to provide. My polishing go day is Monday when the cloths are delivered.


I have never worked with a cape cod cloth, however, I saw a MM300 on eBay (was also mentioned in this thread) where they tried to polish the side of the case with one and it was totally messed up. I would definitely leave it alone unless you have extensive experience with cape cod / polishing in general.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I greatly appreciate everyone's thoughts and suggestions. I'll let some time pass and hopefully I can learn to live with it. I wish it didn't bother me so much. It feels like I ruined a perfect and beautiful watch by screwing up a simple strap change!!


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> I greatly appreciate everyone's thoughts and suggestions. I'll let some time pass and hopefully I can learn to live with it. I wish it didn't bother me so much. It feels like I ruined a perfect and beautiful watch by screwing up a simple strap change!!


I must say, DIY polishing on the Diashield with whatsoever cloth or polishing material is a nightmare. The Diashield coat is very hard. There can be only two results: 
(1) You will find the scratch is still there after polishing.
(2) If you really want to remove the scratch, you will need to use at least P2000 sandpaper! But then you will also polish away the Diashield coat! The Diashield coat is darker in color than the stainless steel case. You will leave your lovely MM300 two colors on the case!

So, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER

Don't ask me why I know. o| o| o|


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I am brave enough to show my 017. Look, the arrow indicates the boundary where my last polishing stopped. The boundary is clear to see. On the left, the coat is still there. On the right, the coat is gone.
The whole nightmare also started with a small scratch on the lug. Yes the scratch was polished away. But I still think I was stupid.









How do I live with it? Well, I now no longer baby my 017. I no longer care about any scratches on it.
But one day, I found myself buying a new 017 again. 
Yes, I ended up with two 017.


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)

I remember when they first started putting the Diashield coating on the mm300. It was supposed to be this awesome thing to protect the case from scratches. What a crock. It can be scratched and trying to polish it out, per the above pic, makes an even bigger mess. Evidently it can’t be fixed. I am so glad my 001 doesn’t have this crap applied to it.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I once asked Hong Kong authorized dealer if I could have my 017 re-coated. Their answer was negative. They said even they shipped it to Japan for me, the most Seiko Japan could do was to swap a new case. 
Yes the Diashield coat is gorgeous. It gives mirror-like reflections on the case. But once it is scratched, simply very little could be done.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Rosenbloom said:


> I am brave enough to show my 017. Look, the arrow indicates the boundary where my last polishing stopped. The boundary is clear to see. On the left, the coat is still there. On the right, the coat is gone.
> The whole nightmare also started with a small scratch on the lug. Yes the scratch was polished away. But I still think I was stupid.
> 
> View attachment 14964259
> ...


Well to you I say keep going because clearly you show that you can polish away the DS so why not remove it entirely from the polished areas....


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Well to you I say keep going because clearly you show that you can polish away the DS so why not remove it entirely from the polished areas....


It isn't worth the effort. It will sacrifice the mirror-like surface. No matter how I polish the stainless steel case, it won't be as shinny as with the DS coat.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Had a Brightz from 2017 that was Diashield coated and hated it. Couldn't stand the "feel", it was definitely different than standard stainless. Now we're seeing these stories of scratches with no proper way to remedy them. Glad I got the SBDX001, think that remains the only MM300 without the coating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Strap change ,


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Interesting so now I wonder if using Diashield allows the manufacturer to do less polishing.

The Diashield coated caseback on my SLA033 sure feels different as I can no longer just run water over it to clean off the sweat after only a single wear, but need to use a disinfectant wipe first.

My SBDX001 has a mirror finish on the case just as good as my SBGR001 but I'm sure the Zaratsu snobs and watch bloggers alike with ties to Seiko would unanimously disagree lmao!

Gotta keep the corporate narrative going otherwise you lose exclusive access to the inside baseball.


----------



## Digital Reap3r (Jul 23, 2011)

So my recent purchase - the SLA021J1 is stunning, but the bracelet and rubber strap leave something to be desired.

I've decided on the crafter blue strap with deployment clasp from strapcode :

https://www.strapcode.com/collections/replacement-band-for-seiko-mm300/products/le-cb-cb03a-20a18b17

Has anyone fitted the above and have thoughts on it? (I dislike the cheap OE buckle / bracelet)


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

According to this account a dia shield Seiko can be polished by Seiko Japan. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/rejoice-diashield-can-re-finished-1848778.html

I was having a hard time believing this wasn't a possibility. During the Covid downtime I'll reach out to Seiko Japan to determine if this is in fact true.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


So true! Stay safe everyone and keep the bum clean - humanity depends on it!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunny Sunday Seiko,


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi gents,

Just got this MM300 SBDX033 / SLA035J limited edition.

Now, the watch looks great, absolutely beautiful however I am a bit disappointed in a few aspects.

Firstly for a limited edition that costs $4750 AUD I feel like the value for money and the feeling of satisfaction is not there. As a limited edition and at the price I would have expected to receive something more fitting to a limited edition watch. Things like a metal PVD bracelet, a strap change tool, a nicer larger limited edition box. Something that made you feel like I bought something exclusive. Not just a standard Seiko white box with the papers..

Secondly, the accuracy specs are somewhat weak compared to other watches in this price range. At minimum should be COSC timings. I know that these may be different as opposed to published rates but this gives Seiko such a huge buffer to say "within specs".

Third, Now I dont know if this is a common issue with these watches but the lume on my watch on some markers is lumpy and not smooth you can see the actual lume have little ridges. Hard to see on a picture but again feel like this should not be the case at this price point at all.

Should I be asking Seiko to fix this lume problem? You can see this on the 6 O'clock marker ( sorry can't find how to rotate the picture) looks like bubble.

Here are some pics as thanks for reading.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I think Seiko has been pushing the boundry with their pricing. It's getting up to the mid range luxury price but without the features. For USD, U think it's a reasonable price but for AUD, the exchange rate kills us mate. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NTJW (May 28, 2019)

To be honest, Seiko has to be one of the suckiest brand with it’s packaging. I mean, look at what they give out with over USD1k watches, the boxes look even worse than those of Steinharts that costs probably less.

I understand many people say “you won’t wear the box anyway”, but then again, would you buy an expensive stuff without proper packaging?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I think Seiko has been pushing the boundry with their pricing. It's getting up to the mid range luxury price but without the features. For USD, U think it's a reasonable price but for AUD, the exchange rate kills us mate.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I feel that same way. Seiko is trying to push their brand into luxury territory at those higher prices whilst selling you a upper mid range product. I think their pivot into s more upscale is ok, but do it on your GS stuff and price your other stuff accordingly.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> Just got this MM300 SBDX033 / SLA035J limited edition.
> 
> ...


What you should be doing is reading about a watch before you buy it, no sensible person spends that much money on something without knowing about it. Surely you knew that it doesn't come with a bracelet etc. and also about the accuracy and that they are not adjusted. These watches have also had lumpy lume on them since forever as it is supposedly hand-applied. These may be valid arguments against buying one, but complaining about stuff like this after buying one is just silly, do some research first.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> What you should be doing is reading about a watch before you buy it, no sensible person spends that much money on something without knowing about it. Surely you knew that it doesn't come with a bracelet etc. and also about the accuracy and that they are not adjusted. These watches have also had lumpy lume on them since forever as it is supposedly hand-applied. These may be valid arguments against buying one, but complaining about stuff like this after buying one is just silly, do some research first.


LOL! Ok man thanks for the chastise.

Go back and read what I wrote. I didn't say 'oh surprise wtf it didn't come with a bracelet' I already knew all those things. The only thing I never saw anything about was lumpy lume.

I bought this watch full well knowing everything about it. So a smart arse will reply 'so then why did you buy it?' did you look at the watch and what it looks like? The ceramic bezel, the markers, the case, the colour? That's why I bought it, I don't regret it. It's limited to 600 world wide so why would I sit there umm'ing and ahh'ing about it. 6 came into Australia and as soon as I went in to pay for my special order Seiko told me another 3 people had asked for one, today when I picked it up I was told another 20 made inquiries on it.

My point in all this is that they could've done better for being a limited. Give it some ceremony, some added value for the price, a special feeling connected to this watch and what the MM300 means to many fans of this watch and why it's so loved and iconic.

I don't know where you think you get off with a snarky reply. Don't tell me what to do mate, you don't know what I did or didn't do. But what I do know is I got one of these awesome watches and well, you probably don't. ;-)


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I've got an SLA021 without a crappy black coating that is destined to get scratched off, thanks very much. ;-) Came with a bracelet as well as a strap too.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SeikoSunday with the MarineMaster 017.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> LOL! Ok man thanks for the chastise.
> 
> Go back and read what I wrote. I didn't say 'oh surprise wtf it didn't come with a bracelet' I already knew all those things. The only thing I never saw anything about was lumpy lume.
> 
> ...


Don't think/worry about the lume---your watch looks awesome! Congrats & enjoy it!


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> LOL! Ok man thanks for the chastise.
> 
> Go back and read what I wrote. I didn't say 'oh surprise wtf it didn't come with a bracelet' I already knew all those things. The only thing I never saw anything about was lumpy lume.
> 
> ...


Don't think/worry about the lume---your watch looks awesome! Congrats & enjoy it!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I'll try to do this thing justice one day.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

SeikoFam said:


> Hi gents,
> 
> Just got this MM300 SBDX033 / SLA035J limited edition.
> 
> ...


Congrats on that beauty! That's one I'd love to own someday. Wear in good health, and embrace that lume "bubble", perhaps a touch of Seiko hand made goodness still exists!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

No virus is able to enter this guy


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Hale color said:


> Congrats on that beauty! That's one I'd love to own someday. Wear in good health, and embrace that lume "bubble", perhaps a touch of Seiko hand made goodness still exists!


Thank you man!

I see, I wasn't aware that this was something that was common as I see 4 of the markers to be lumpy but the rest look silky smooth and no signs of unevenness.

Bonus wrist shot


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Last day at the office & then it’s WFH until further notice ,


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

New to the club!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Another day another strap ,


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

whoagorgeous said:


> New to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome and congrats!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Whit borealis strap 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful MM's guys! anyone know of a blue fitted rubber strap for the 023?


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Let's go









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Another day ,


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

eric198324 said:


> Apologies for the slight diversion off topic but does anyone know if you can use a cape cod cloth on the dia shield coated sbdx017. I slightly scratched the case during a strap change and was wondering if I could polish out the slight imperfection by the drilled lug hole. I've seen posts where others recount success but I was hoping to get a larger sample size than just one individual. I don't plan on polishing the whole case side, just the affected area while protecting the other polished portions with painters tape.
> 
> Is this a wise plan of attack? I am just hoping to reduce the appearance of the scratches so I am able to forget about my stupid, careless actions.
> 
> I appreciate any feedback anyone is willing to provide. My polishing go day is Monday when the cloths are delivered.


I can share my experience. I had a slight scratch on the case sides of my SBDX017 and used cape cod to polish it. I even used a Dremel (lowest power), then polish it again with a jewelers cloth.

In my opinion it looks better after the polishing but the scratch/blemish is still there. After a few months, i even forget it's there.

Good luck.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried an Uncle Seiko GL831 on their MM300? I’d like to try one if I know it will fit- just concerned it isn’t notched down far enough to clear the lugs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

inspectorj28 said:


> Has anyone tried an Uncle Seiko GL831 on their MM300? I'd like to try one if I know it will fit- just concerned it isn't notched down far enough to clear the lugs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it doesn't, I'd think that would be a simple fix nothing it out with a blade?


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

juskiewrx said:


> If it doesn't, I'd think that would be a simple fix nothing it out with a blade?


*notching* loooove spellcheck!


----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

double


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

juskiewrx said:


> If it doesn't, I'd think that would be a simple fix nothing it out with a blade?


Indeed, except I'm way to OCD to go that route lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Those reflections tho.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## GFSEA86 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lounging on the couch watching Netflix after my grave shift.









Seiko SBDX012, SBBN029, SBBN040
Grand Seiko SBGX335
Bunch of other stuff


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

GFSEA86 said:


> Lounging on the couch watching Netflix after my grave shift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grave shift wages spent wisely - what a beauty!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14980993
> 
> 
> Those reflections tho.


Was it you who returned one or was that somebody else?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

I love it. The black Marine Monster.;-)


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone try the 20mm Crafter Blue in Navy (made for the Sumo) on the MM300? The spring bar placement looks similar


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

inspectorj28 said:


> Has anyone tried an Uncle Seiko GL831 on their MM300? I'd like to try one if I know it will fit- just concerned it isn't notched down far enough to clear the lugs.


Not a GL831 but I have a Z22 notched down to 20mm for the MM. It's a sharp combo.

Unsure if it would've fit without notching. I don't care for that squeezed look so didn't attempt it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Was it you who returned one or was that somebody else?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Yes, I was that unlucky guy. The watch I returned had problem with burned lume on the bezel pip. What a nightmare it was. Not acceptable at the price point.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Close up as I can focus ,


----------



## ame85 (Mar 25, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Not a GL831 but I have a Z22 notched down to 20mm for the MM. It's a sharp combo.
> 
> Unsure if it would've fit without notching. I don't care for that squeezed look so didn't attempt it.


Wow, that's really an amazing combo! This is probably a silly question, but can I ask how did you notch it down to 20? Looks like a sharp job!


----------



## ame85 (Mar 25, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Not a GL831 but I have a Z22 notched down to 20mm for the MM. It's a sharp combo.
> 
> Unsure if it would've fit without notching. I don't care for that squeezed look so didn't attempt it.


Wow, that's really an amazing combo! This is probably a silly question, but can I ask how did you notch it down to 20? Looks like a sharp job!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

ame85 said:


> Wow, that's really an amazing combo! This is probably a silly question, but can I ask how did you notch it down to 20? Looks like a sharp job!


Thanks!

I took my Dremel and attached a sanding tip. Ground it down little by little while checking it against the case for fit. When done just smoothed out the edges.

I think someone else mentioned above using a blade. Something like an Exacto knife would also work.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Perfectly imperfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Not a GL831 but I have a Z22 notched down to 20mm for the MM. It's a sharp combo.
> 
> Unsure if it would've fit without notching. I don't care for that squeezed look so didn't attempt it.


Sweet shot!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

The Shining.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Some black PVD goodness.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

becausse of this pandemy gonna take more photos of my watches then ever


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

This ain't no shelf queen, it's a tool watch!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Sweet shot!


Thanks B!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Where's the like x10 button?!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Where's the like x10 button?!


haha thanks brotha!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

chriscentro said:


>


Would make good photo-shoot for the "Willard" too.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Combining three of my favourites together this evening ,


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

SeikoFam said:


> Some black PVD goodness.
> 
> View attachment 14986275
> 
> ...


Just awesome  

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

My buddy Timo took this gorgeous photo 












Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Wow that is great.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Spring-Diver said:


> Just awesome
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks man, your mate's picture is 1000% better. It's really hard to take a good shot :-!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Spring-Diver said:


> My buddy Timo took this gorgeous photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning.


----------



## moeharri (Mar 31, 2009)

That photo is ridiculously good! I'd love to find a watch that looks just like this, but smaller (mainly the thickness).



Spring-Diver said:


> My buddy Timo took this gorgeous photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## moeharri (Mar 31, 2009)

Sorry, double post...


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Inspired by Spring Divers superb pictures .Seiko should use them in advertisements, anyway some pictures of mine which just aren’t in the same class ,


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> My buddy Timo took this gorgeous photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Does anyone know where I can source a Seiko SLA035J/SLA021J bracelet in PVD?


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Spring-Diver said:


> My buddy Timo took this gorgeous photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, this is one hell of a pic. Stellar photography for a stellar watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Spammin' those pics like there is no tommorow!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

double


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sneaking in a couple of possible imposter pictures , is it or isn’t it . Don’t really care what it’s called it’s still a great watch .


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> Sneaking in a couple of possible imposter pictures , is it or isn't it . Don't really care what it's called it's still a great watch .


No worries - That is the real deal.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Whatever you want to call this watch ,it’s still a beauty ,


----------



## Le91688 (Aug 19, 2019)

Time to add mine !


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ni ten ichi ryu.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Brickin it ,


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Seiko Sunday










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

TagTime said:


> Seiko Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that's an Erika MN strap, I have the same as yours.


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

Wearing this 10 days straight and I just got a new jubilee bracelet today. Best bracelet for mm300 i have got so far


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

5959HH said:


> If that's an Erika MN strap, I have the same as yours.


Almost. It is a lighter color (sand) and bought it from Watchgecko. I have a Erika's MN on a different watch, but find the generic lengths ones easier to wear than the MN sized to wrist one.

Better picture:









IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## jimkar (Jun 5, 2015)

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Best time of the day!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Yo, Marinemasters where u at? ᕦ(òóˇ)ᕤ


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Relaxing in the afternoon sunshine,


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

So I thought what this watch is missing is a nice blue tropic strap , so a trawl of the bay a few days later this turns up . So straight onto the watch it goes & for the princely sum of £8.95 I can’t really complain about it too much, the strap is nice and soft so feels nice on the wrist ,and holds the watch in place where it should be given it’s a heavy watch to start with . It come with 2 thinner lug pins but I’ve used the original Seiko pins ,so the strap should be pretty secure even in the most toughest of challenges it may come across & overall I’m very happy with it . Anyway some pictures are always nice to see ,


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Here's a couple of Covid lock down specials.


----------



## Kennychewy2000 (Jan 6, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> Sneaking in a couple of possible imposter pictures , is it or isn't it . Don't really care what it's called it's still a great watch .


Love the sunburst dial

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

As far as i remember my bezel pip doesnt have any imperfection as check it on macro. But now based on my inspection it has a bit of cracks. Is it part of ageing? Any thought?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Lume goodness









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I had this guy out of the winder so, I decide it was a good photo-op.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

joaquin1986 said:


> As far as i remember my bezel pip doesnt have any imperfection as check it on macro. But now based on my inspection it has a bit of cracks. Is it part of ageing? Any thought?


Prolong exposure under the sun?

Check your hour markers they might look like that as well over time but usually not as bad.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

On moss for aesthetic reasons, and also so as not to cause any scratches!


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

krayzie said:


> Prolong exposure under the sun?
> 
> Check your hour markers they might look like that as well over time but usually not as bad.


Yes your right. Even the hour markers are having small cracks. So i guess its really based on the exposure of the sun.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

For me Blue is the colour ,


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> For me Blue is the colour ,


Love that blue


----------



## cms1974 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gorgeous in blue.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

SLA011 for today









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

duplicated ...sorry


----------



## AGarcia (Feb 10, 2008)

With a russian friend


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 15022397


Was a bit inspired by your greep strap, so got mine out. Not as rough as yours (yet).










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

TagTime said:


> Was a bit inspired by your greep strap, so got mine out. Not as rough as yours (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good! Nice feature of the Steveo's is the designed fraying if you prefer the well-worn look.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

TagTime said:


> Was a bit inspired by your greep strap, so got mine out. Not as rough as yours (yet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice combo  The name of this old-school drum&bass label says it all! This strap is just


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Rikimaru said:


> Very nice combo  The name of this old-school drum&bass label says all! This strap is just


Thank mate!

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Here it is my first MM300








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Shogun007 said:


> Here it is my first MM300
> View attachment 15035735
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Beautiful  congratulations!

Happy so far?


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Beautiful  congratulations!
> 
> Happy so far?


To be honest, i found the watch at my AD with a very good price for my country (2200Euro), but he came without box and the silicon strap. So the buying experience is not so good. 
Also the watch i put it on my timegrapher and is running about +8SPD.
What can i say is that the difference between my other seiko divers and the Marinemaster is not so big, as the price suggest, the lume is as good as my Tuna, the craft is almost identical to my Grand Seiko. 
I like it very much, but i'm not over the moon.
Thanks!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Shogun007 said:


> To be honest, i found the watch at my AD with a very good price for my country (2200Euro), but he came without box and the silicon strap. So the buying experience is not so good.
> Also the watch i put it on my timegrapher and is running about +8SPD.
> What can i say is that the difference between my other seiko divers and the Marinemaster is not so big, as the price suggest, the lume is as good as my Tuna, the craft is almost identical to my Grand Seiko.
> I like it very much, but i'm not over the moon.
> Thanks!


What other Seiko divers do you have? You say the difference isn't as big as the price suggests but then say the craft is almost identical to your Grand Seiko. :-s


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

I like it so far. The blue is an "old blue", if you want. My Cyan Blue is more vibrant.







Also it wears smaller than the SBDC065 and SBDC051















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> What other Seiko divers do you have? You say the difference isn't as big as the price suggests but then say the craft is almost identical to your Grand Seiko. :-s


I think that the sbdc051 and sbdc065 have similar craft. I don't have or i can't see any single hairline and i worn them the most time. 
What I wanted to say it's that is not such a difference between watches as the price suggest.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm the first to admit my phone photography leaves a lot of room for improvement, but I liked how even though this is in daylight you can see the lume doing its thing


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## pensinpictures (Jun 11, 2019)

God I love the MM300. Have an MM1000 and MM600 but this piece is a huge hole in my collection!


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Shogun007 said:


> View attachment 15038421
> 
> 
> View attachment 15038423


do you have any shots of the 300 and 200 next to each other?


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Yes you look wonderful tonight,


----------



## deonprins88 (Jan 9, 2015)

Just look at this awesome reflection!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Shogun007 said:


> What I wanted to say it's that is not such a difference between watches as the price suggest.


Yes just like cars isn't it (and many other things really). Similar cost of manufacture yet huge difference in margins between models. They gonna charge big bucks for that last 5% of improvement.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally weekend.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Friday










Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

Putting SKX013 bracelet on my SBDX017.


----------



## sekoholic (Jul 30, 2017)

what time is it? 
its social distancing time


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

jacobsen1 said:


> do you have any shots of the 300 and 200 next to each other?


Some shots.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Rosenbloom said:


> Putting SKX013 bracelet on my SBDX017.
> 
> View attachment 15044229
> 
> ...


Like the look and have been thinking about it myself. But how is it with the weight all around?

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

sekoholic said:


> what time is it?
> its social distancing time
> 
> View attachment 15044319


That's either an SBDX001 or an early SBDX017, right?

And what about that jubilee? What can you tell us about it? what about the clasp?

TIA


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

TagTime said:


> Like the look and have been thinking about it myself. But how is it with the weight all around?
> IG: Duikhorloge


It's very comfy. Since the jubilee is very fluid, the watch is resting on my wrist well. 
Before I changed the bracelet, I was worried if the jubilee was too light for the heavy watch head. It turns out no issue at all.
The only caution is about the hollow end links. You should be ready to accept leaving some marks on the lugs. But since I don't baby this watch, it's not a problem for me.


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rosenbloom said:


> It's very comfy. Since the jubilee is very fluid, the watch is resting on my wrist well.
> Before I changed the bracelet, I was worried if the jubilee was too light for the heavy watch head. It turns out no issue at all.
> The only caution is about the hollow end links. You should be ready to accept leaving some marks on the lugs. But since I don't baby this watch, it's not a problem for me.


The original bracelet leaves marks on the case between the lugs as a result of the poor end link fit. Mine has marks there already and I've pretty much not even worn it on the bracelet since I got it.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Rosenbloom said:


> It's very comfy. Since the jubilee is very fluid, the watch is resting on my wrist well.
> Before I changed the bracelet, I was worried if the jubilee was too light for the heavy watch head. It turns out no issue at all.
> The only caution is about the hollow end links. You should be ready to accept leaving some marks on the lugs. But since I don't baby this watch, it's not a problem for me.


Thanks! It is a toolwatch, so some marks make the watch. The MM300 is not a watch I consider a safe queen.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Rosenbloom (May 9, 2016)

I had been looking for a good jubilee for a long time. I know the strapcode is a popular choice, but I think it's bulky and I hate the male end links.
The SKX013 bracelet is not as solid as the strapcode, but I love it! It's thinner and very fluid. I particular love the 16mm taper. All these make the MM300 a pleasant wearing.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Shogun007 said:


> Some shots.
> View attachment 15044393
> 
> View attachment 15044395
> ...


Jeeez that burned lume on the bezel triangle looks awful. I had MM300 with similar issue send back. This is a huge defect...


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

my MM300 on new green leather strap with original Seiko clasp


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Thaip said:


> my MM300 on new green leather strap with original Seiko clasp
> View attachment 15047727
> View attachment 15047753


Where to buy this strap?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

Saw my attached photos on computer but not on my phone
Weird


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

Rosenbloom said:


> I had been looking for a good jubilee for a long time. I know the strapcode is a popular choice, but I think it's bulky and I hate the male end links.
> The SKX013 bracelet is not as solid as the strapcode, but I love it! It's thinner and very fluid. I particular love the 16mm taper. All these make the MM300 a pleasant wearing.
> 
> View attachment 15046715


It fits?
Do you need any modification for the skx013 strap?


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

joaquin1986 said:


> Thaip said:
> 
> 
> > my MM300 on new green leather strap with original Seiko clasp
> ...


Its a handmade strap. Made in Vietnam


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

SLA023 on isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Remembering better times & far away holidays ,


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

jacobsen1 said:


> Shogun007 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 15038421
> ...


Here's my twins


----------



## Thaip (Apr 6, 2020)

Palm shot
View attachment 9683B261-3099-44A6-9470-988396EDBC12.jpg


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thaip said:


> Palm shot
> View attachment 15056973


Is this the Angus Jubilee bracelet? Looks good.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Thaip said:


> Palm shot
> View attachment 15056973


Is this the Angus Jubilee bracelet? Looks good.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Glad to have my MM300 back in my possession after a trip to Japan for service, I was worried given the COVID-19 situation, there might be indefinite delays to getting it back (like my BB GMT).

Thought I'll share my experience on getting it serviced, so others know what to expect if they would like to have their MM300 serviced by Seiko.

My MM300 was made in Nov-13, and it was starting to lose time, so I dropped it off at the Melbourne Seiko boutique on 26/12/2019. I was told it'll be a 8-12 weeks turnaround, and the cost will be $700 - $800 AUD, pending final assessment. I was informed that I'll be contacted regarding the assessment and the final price before they commence any work on the watch. I waited till mid February, and had heard nothing, so I contacted the Melbourne Seiko boutique. Couple of phone calls back and forth later, and they finally located the watch in Sydney, and performed a service assessment. I was told the cost is $780 AUD, and it will take 8-12 weeks turnaround, starting from the day that we spoke on the phone (21/02/2020). I gave the go ahead for the watch to be sent to Japan for service.

Two months later, I got a call from Melbourne Seiko boutique on 20/04/2020 that the watch is now back in Australia, but the boutique is currently closed due to COVID-19 lockdown. I paid for the service over the phone, and they arranged for my watch to be sent back to my residence via courier at no additional cost, arriving two days later on 22/04/2020.

The watch was sent back in a travel pouch, and it's in really good condition. I asked for the watch not to be polished, and I don't see any new scratches on the watch compared to when I dropped it off. Time keeping seems to be back to normal, and the screw down crown is much smoother and much easier to operate now. The bezel is quite tight though, I'm guessing they must have changed the bezel gasket, and hopefully it'll loosen up with use.

Overall, I'm satisfied with the service. The final price is within the initial range, no damages to the watch, no dust on the dial and the turn around once it left Australia was pretty quick, especially considering the impact to delivery by COVID-19. My only complaint is the two months it took for the watch to get from Melbourne to Sydney. Not sure what happened there, even taking into account the Christmas/New Years shut down, it should not have taken two months for the watch to make that journey.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Glad to have my MM300 back in my possession after a trip to Japan for service, I was worried given the COVID-19 situation, there might be indefinite delays to getting it back (like my BB GMT).
> 
> Thought I'll share my experience on getting it serviced, so others know what to expect if they would like to have their MM300 serviced by Seiko.
> 
> ...


Good to hear your story. I never went for a full service yet. But i had my bezel replacement for my mm300 and it took 3 months.

As mm300 is now very famous and alot of different models are available worldwide. It seems that getting it service will now be easier.

The seiko service center here in UAE. Said that they are now capable of servicing 8l35 6L35 or even GS mechanical movements.

The services that being sent back to japan is zaratzu polishing and maintaining spring drive movements.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

joaquin1986 said:


> Good to hear your story. I never went for a full service yet. But i had my bezel replacement for my mm300 and it took 3 months.
> 
> As mm300 is now very famous and alot of different models are available worldwide. It seems that getting it service will now be easier.
> 
> ...


It's different in every country, I guess Australia being a smaller market means they haven't trained watchmakers to service the more expensive models. Hopefully with the push for more Grand Seiko sales (there's now a Grand Seiko boutique in Sydney), they'll eventually be able to service the 8L35 locally in my country. I'm just glad to have a Seiko boutique in my city, so I don't have to mail it to Japan myself.


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Remembering the time before COVID-19..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

borozgb said:


> Remembering the time before COVID-19..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great photo


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

aalin13 said:


> Glad to have my MM300 back in my possession after a trip to Japan for service, I was worried given the COVID-19 situation, there might be indefinite delays to getting it back (like my BB GMT).
> 
> Thought I'll share my experience on getting it serviced, so others know what to expect if they would like to have their MM300 serviced by Seiko.
> 
> ...


Is it just the angle or is there patina developing on markers? Looks great, glad your service experience was a relatively smooth one. Is 7 years the average for service?


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Duplicate, not sure why.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Been thinking to myself , why did it take me so long to buy one of these .


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

CPRwatch said:


> Been thinking to myself , why did it take me so long to buy one of these .


Congrats on getting one! Now you can wear the heck out of it.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

charger02 said:


> Is it just the angle or is there patina developing on markers? Looks great, glad your service experience was a relatively smooth one. Is 7 years the average for service?


Not sure if it is patina, as the markers have always appeared more cream/off-white than pure white. Plus, mine is the SBDX001, so the lume is less potent and less green than the later MM300.

As for service interval, I think Seiko recommends 3 years or something, and most would say around the 5 years mark. The main reason I sent mine in for service was timing deviation, it used to be a consistent +6 spd, but then it suddenly started to be running -3 to -4 spd.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

charger02 said:


> Is 7 years the average for service?


No my SBDX001 was still doing +4 secs a day at 9 years when I got it serviced by Seiko Japan in Feb 2020 (dropped it off in Jan, got it back in March just before the worldwide lockdown).

I had it serviced for the same reason. It used to do +15 secs a day and all of a sudden it was at +4 secs a day, and the crown wasn't winding smooth anymore.

Now it's at +6 secs a day in dial up position as I rarely wear it. The crown winds super smooth. They do a really light polish as part of the service so now my bezel looks a lot better than before (turns quite easy I wish it's a little more tight). My watch is really beat up so the case looks pretty much the same as before.

The hand applied lume has always been cream off-white and uneven. It's the same with my SBDX014 and SLA033.

In comparison, the lume looks whiter and absolutely perfect on my Landsmaster because that one was done by machine.


----------



## borgsauce (Feb 21, 2018)

joaquin1986 said:


> Good to hear your story. I never went for a full service yet. But i had my bezel replacement for my mm300 and it took 3 months.
> 
> As mm300 is now very famous and alot of different models are available worldwide. It seems that getting it service will now be easier.
> 
> ...


Would that be the Watch house service center?

Sent from my Phone 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> Jeeez that burned lume on the bezel triangle looks awful. I had MM300 with similar issue send back. This is a huge defect...
> 
> View attachment 15047363


It's ok, this remember me that i have a Seiko on my wrist!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Jeeez that burned lume on the bezel triangle looks awful. I had MM300 with similar issue send back. This is a huge defect...
> 
> View attachment 15047363


I am yet to see a single one that doesn't exhibit this to some extent, and when you can't really see it it's because of the angle and lighting. Can you post some pics of your replacement one? You might have a bit of a one off.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> I am yet to see a single one that doesn't exhibit this to some extent, and when you can't really see it it's because of the angle and lighting. Can you post some pics of your replacement one? You might have a bit of a one off.


The replacement I got is far better in this aspect. There are little imperfections on the bezel triangle as opposed to the burned lume&#8230; Burned lume was easly visible in day light. Little imperfections are not. You gotta look for them.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> I am yet to see a single one that doesn't exhibit this to some extent, and when you can't really see it it's because of the angle and lighting. Can you post some pics of your replacement one? You might have a bit of a one off.


I wonder why they just couldn't put a pip there. Would look better too.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah, wonder the same question.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I like how the triangle looks but I would've liked the pip too. Guess they just wanted to make a change.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

After some minutes in the sun.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

My blue MM...FYI this has the lume defect on the bezel but I have learned to appreciate this defect.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Green MM...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> My blue MM...FYI this has the lume defect on the bezel but I have learned to appreciate this defect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Didn't realize that blue MM300 is so gorgeous unless I saw this picture


----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

aalin13 said:


> Glad to have my MM300 back in my possession after a trip to Japan for service, I was worried given the COVID-19 situation, there might be indefinite delays to getting it back (like my BB GMT).
> 
> Thought I'll share my experience on getting it serviced, so others know what to expect if they would like to have their MM300 serviced by Seiko.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for sharing this story. May I ask how many seconds your MM was losing and how accurate it is right now?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

zc796 said:


> Thanks so much for sharing this story. May I ask how many seconds your MM was losing and how accurate it is right now?


No worries, happy to share the experience.

I had my MM300 since 2016, and it ran a consistent +6 spd till 2019, when it started running at around -4 spd when worn daily, and losing -10 seconds when it's in the last 12 hours of power reserve.

Since the service, it seems to be tracking at around +7 spd. Bit hard to properly gauge though, as with the covid-19 lock down, I'm not walking around and giving the watch as much movement to wind properly.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

aalin13 said:


> No worries, happy to share the experience.
> 
> I had my MM300 since 2016, and it ran a consistent +6 spd till 2019, when it started running at around -4 spd when worn daily, and losing -10 seconds when it's in the last 12 hours of power reserve.
> 
> Since the service, it seems to be tracking at around +7 spd. Bit hard to properly gauge though, as with the covid-19 lock down, I'm not walking around and giving the watch as much movement to wind properly.


Wouldn't it be normal for a movement to have varying degrees of accuracy at different stages of power reserve? Use watch check to do a check every 24 hours, mine seems to run around +1.2 to +4.6. Best I had was -0.9 SPD.

I'm waiting on my timegrapher to come from Aliex to see if it varies from the watch check app.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

SeikoFam said:


> Wouldn't it be normal for a movement to have varying degrees of accuracy at different stages of power reserve? Use watch check to do a check every 24 hours, mine seems to run around +1.2 to +4.6. Best I had was -0.9 SPD.
> 
> I'm waiting on my timegrapher to come from Aliex to see if it varies from the watch check app.


Yep, there will variation at different levels of power reserve, but before I got it serviced, it was losing 10 seconds just in the final 12 hours of power reserve. Not -10 spd.

I could probably have kept it running for longer before service, but thought given its age, it's better to be safe.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SeikoSunday










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

SLA023 on stock silicon strap. Anyone know where to get a smaller buckle - it looks like it's meant for a 24mm strap lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

A comparison we didn't ask for, but we surely needed. MM300 vs Casio Duro lumeshot:














Bear with me, for I am super bored. Like quarantine - level bored


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> A comparison we didn't ask for, but we surely needed. MM300 vs Casio Duro lumeshot:
> View attachment 15070903
> View attachment 15070905
> 
> ...


Didn't put up much of a fight did it.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Rikimaru said:


> A comparison we didn't ask for, but we surely needed. MM300 vs Casio Duro lumeshot:
> View attachment 15070903
> View attachment 15070905
> 
> ...


The Casio can be proud of itself. It can almost stand a comparation which, given the price difference, is quite an acomplishment.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jmnav said:


> The Casio can be proud of itself. It can almost stand a comparation which, given the price difference, is quite an acomplishment.


It would be almost as bad if you put it up against an SKX.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Taken on my hours exercise this evening ,


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Didn't put up much of a fight did it.





jmnav said:


> The Casio can be proud of itself. It can almost stand a comparation which, given the price difference, is quite an acomplishment.


Well, it did not put up much fight indeed. Brigtness and longevity is superior on MM. Nevertheless it's impressive that such a comparison is even possible. Those are two fine diving watches (althrough duro is not iso 6425 certified). Casio is a great beater - diver. Here, some more photos. Casio stock bracelet is meh, folded links, hollow end-links and just 2 micro regulations. Another small detail: they are both ~44mm but the dial itself is much smaller on mm300. 


















*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*​


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Emceemon (Aug 11, 2015)

insidesomething said:


> View attachment 15074899


Sick shot 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

017 today


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Ugly Dude (Jul 7, 2013)

Anyone have pics of an MM300 on a 24mm strap of any kind?

Before anyone poo poos, it's because I have a drawer full of 24mm straps from a previous PAM love affair (forever over), and am thinking about bringing out the notching pliers for fun.

FYI, I searched this entire thread and found two pics of 24mm Isofranes. Didn't look as ridiculous as I imagined they would. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Ugly Dude said:


> Anyone have pics of an MM300 on a 24mm strap of any kind?
> 
> Before anyone poo poos, it's because I have a drawer full of 24mm straps from a previous PAM love affair (forever over), and am thinking about bringing out the notching pliers for fun.
> 
> ...


never let ANYONE pooh-pooh!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Torch? Who need a goddamn torch when you got this badboy!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Torch? Who need a goddamn torch when you got this badboy!
> 
> View attachment 15081819


Did you use a torch to charge the lume? Be honest.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

I used the solar power of sun!


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> I used the solar power of sun!


You'd be surprised to see how the Seiko lume just goes radioactive with a bit of sunlight in no time.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> You'd be surprised to see how the Seiko lume just goes radioactive with a bit of sunlight in no time.


Well not really, since it's by far the brightest thing possible* that could charge it. It takes a few seconds.

* that people have available to them before there are any pedantic replies about lasers in labs and stuff.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Been a while


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

One more because I want to


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok that is it I swear


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

jmanlay said:


> Ok that is it I swear


That looks blue...so you have the sla019 plus the new blue? Or am I fooled?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine for today. Will only post one pic 










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> That looks blue...so you have the sla019 plus the new blue? Or am I fooled?


Being fooled


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Blue and green. Actually getting the all black one today.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Loving it!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanda (Oct 16, 2007)

All good things come in threes.









Or more.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Amazing trio!


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Nanda said:


> All good things come in threes.
> 
> View attachment 15085941
> 
> ...


Holy cow dude what made you want to have 3?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

My blue today...before switching to black for the evening.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TCWU (Jun 25, 2019)

what color of dial next year?
yellow or red?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

For the evening...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just the one for me ,


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

CPRwatch said:


> Just the one for me ,


I see you're having a beer to wash that watch away  I don't blame you so am I lol









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

clyde_frog said:


> Well not really, since it's by far the brightest thing possible* that could charge it. It takes a few seconds.
> 
> * that people have available to them before there are any pedantic replies about lasers in labs and stuff.


I mean that the lume is incredibly absorbent, mine glows even on grey overcast days from a few moments out in the grey light.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Jeeez what's with the burned lume on the bezel triangle? This issue appears to be more common recently judging from the photos here...


Rather than burnt it looks like it's just not applied evenly. The depth of it is inconsistent so parts appear a bit darker. Also, that's the second time I've seen you say this to him, you just trying to make him feel bad about it or something?



Rikimaru said:


> Jeeez that burned lume on the bezel triangle looks awful. I had MM300 with similar issue send back. This is a huge defect...


If somebody kept telling you the misaligned date wheel on your turtle looks really .... would you like it?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

No, sorry I did not realise it was the sasme person and the same watch. Did not wanted to feel anyone bad  So I deleted my post


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

TCWU said:


> what color of dial next year?
> yellow or red?


You can send an email to their Omega marketing executive on this one.

Choice is good.


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## zc796 (Aug 30, 2016)

WatchNRolla said:


>


You are outstanding


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

An awesome piece




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Back on the wrist today after a while. Swapped the crafter blue out for the oem rubber. Still trying to get it to soften up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

The best thing to do with the OEM rubber strap is to ‘boil it’. 
Then it takes on the shape of the wrist and fits really comfortably. It doesn’t soften as such, it does become ‘wrist shaped’. 
I recommend a search on the site for ‘boiling’ and you will find instructions. 
Boiling the more modern silicon straps doesn’t work. 
Cheers


----------



## Spencer70 (Jul 12, 2017)

OEM strap once ‘boiled’


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

I think the OEM silicone ones are awesomely supple and pliable. Never used the older style but I think these silicone ones are great.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Spencer70 said:


> The best thing to do with the OEM rubber strap is to 'boil it'.
> Then it takes on the shape of the wrist and fits really comfortably. It doesn't soften as such, it does become 'wrist shaped'.
> I recommend a search on the site for 'boiling' and you will find instructions.
> Boiling the more modern silicon straps doesn't work.
> Cheers


I did this with the SKX rubber strap which is even less flexible. The way I did it was to boil some water, poured it into a mug and put the strap inside the mug so it would take the round shape. For the shorter side I used an even smaller size mug.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Spencer70 said:


> The best thing to do with the OEM rubber strap is to 'boil it'.
> Then it takes on the shape of the wrist and fits really comfortably. It doesn't soften as such, it does become 'wrist shaped'.
> I recommend a search on the site for 'boiling' and you will find instructions.
> Boiling the more modern silicon straps doesn't work.
> Cheers


Thanks for the heads up and yes I've read about this hack. But trying see if I can wear it in before resorting to that.

I have the modern softer silicone straps on my 22mms but somehow I always hesitate to wear them because I fee it adds a lot of bulk visually and they attract a fair bit of dust. I guess that's why I always end up with either the flat vent or waffle dive straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Everyone posting their Blacks made me go out and take some picture of it outside.









Absolutely love this thing, wears great. Runs great too, currently running at basically +0.2 SPD Average. Totally wow!

Just wish I could find a PVD bracelet for this somewhere.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

This is stealthy af  very nice


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am waiting with untold excitement because my local Seiko AD guaranteed one piece of SLA035 for me, whereas before there wasn't even one allocated to India. Cannot wait for the lockdown to end so I can get it in my hands.

Until then enjoy some macro shots of my SLA027


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

It’s chill time ,


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)

Anyone know if the strapcode oyster bracelets come with a half link? Do they work with the Seiko mm300 adjustable clasp?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

TCWU said:


> what color of dial next year?
> yellow or red?


Anthracite sunburst would be nice


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Time was set on Monday, worn all the week. Today it's only +1 second with reference quartz piece  This punches above COSC specs  I really enjoy mm300, glad I bought this rather than Oris Aquis


----------



## jsohal (Feb 21, 2014)

SBDX003

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice  does it come with OEM bracelet too?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So I emailed YSERV in Japan to ask whether my MM300 from 2011 has 8L35A or 8L35B. They come back and tell me the 5th digit doesn't concern you the customer anyway. Rude AF!


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

krayzie said:


> So I emailed YSERV in Japan to ask whether my MM300 from 2011 has 8L35A or 8L35B. They come back and tell me the 5th digit doesn't concern you the customer anyway. Rude AF!


For some reason this reminds me of "these are not the droids you're looking for."

But seriously, that is rudely dismissive. I'd email again.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> So I emailed YSERV in Japan to ask whether my MM300 from 2011 has 8L35A or 8L35B. They come back and tell me the 5th digit doesn't concern you the customer anyway. Rude AF!


That seems very dismissive of the customer. Who is this YSERV?

If it was me I'd probably cancel the order.

On another note from 2011 I'd think it'd be an 8L35A


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Was going to sell my SLA021, but then a trade happened. SLA023, and i really like how it looks black in certain light! I think the SPB071 strap fits to the color scheme perfectly.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

keerola said:


> Was going to sell my SLA021, but then a trade happened. SLA023, and i really like how it looks black in certain light! I think the SPB071 strap fits to the color scheme perfectly.


Why did you want to get rid of the SLA021?


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Why did you want to get rid of the SLA021?


I got this last week so i felt the 021 to be too similar


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

keerola said:


> I got this last week so i felt the 021 to be too similar


Not just similar but exactly the same if one is colorblind.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

keerola said:


> I got this last week so i felt the 021 to be too similar


Ah nice, understandable I guess but won't you end up thinking the SLA023 is also too similar?


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

phoenix844884 said:


> I am waiting with untold excitement because my local Seiko AD guaranteed one piece of SLA035 for me, whereas before there wasn't even one allocated to India. Cannot wait for the lockdown to end so I can get it in my hands.
> 
> Until then enjoy some macro shots of my SLA027


Hmm do we think these will be tricky to get a hold of? Shopping in Japan has had them for a while now. Passed on one recently but, could probably jump back on it.

Anyone who owns one have issues with the PVD?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

braidn said:


> Hmm do we think these will be tricky to get a hold of? Shopping in Japan has had them for a while now. Passed on one recently but, could probably jump back on it.
> 
> Anyone who owns one have issues with the PVD?


I can tell you that the DLC on the SLA035 is totally different to the PVD finish on the SPB125.

For the SPB125 it actually feels like a coating or to describe it like a paint. I haven't used it and I already see some on the PVD coating come off the watch near one of the sharp edges on the lugs.

The SLA035 on the other hand does not feel like paint at all but seems to be more part of the metal. Any areas that are polished look like black polished metal and any areas that are brushed look that same.
















I've worn this watch and have no issues and dont think this DLC will come off or scratch easily. I have no experience with Diashield but I would think this is basically coloured diashield.

If I was rich I'd grab another of these as a spare, it ****z all over the SLA021 every day of the week.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Ah nice, understandable I guess but won't you end up thinking the SLA023 is also too similar?


Maybe it will, who knows? When i was getting the SLA021 i had a hard time choosing between it and 023. I went with the 021, as i wanted a "serious diver". Now i had the opportunity to try the 023, so i went for it, since i now have "The Serious Diver".


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> I can tell you that the DLC on the SLA035 is totally different to the PVD finish on the SPB125.
> 
> For the SPB125 it actually feels like a coating or to describe it like a paint. I haven't used it and I already see some on the PVD coating come off the watch near one of the sharp edges on the lugs.
> 
> ...


Not DLC.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> That seems very dismissive of the customer. Who is this YSERV?
> 
> If it was me I'd probably cancel the order.
> 
> On another note from 2011 I'd think it'd be an 8L35A


YSERV is Seiko Japan Customer Service. On the contact form they say it's for Seiko Fans outside of Japan to contact them.

Anyway I found this thread from Jan 10, 2012 and somebody opened up a MM300 and inside is an 8L35B.

8L35B Shots - The Dive Watch Connection

So now I believe the MM300 got the 8L35B much earlier than most people think.

The running change might have happened in the middle of 2010 with the SAGQ005.


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Great to have found this MM300 thread! Love it! Sharing a wristshot from early this afternoon.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

SeikoFam said:


> I can tell you that the DLC on the SLA035 is totally different to the PVD finish on the SPB125.
> 
> For the SPB125 it actually feels like a coating or to describe it like a paint. I haven't used it and I already see some on the PVD coating come off the watch near one of the sharp edges on the lugs.
> 
> ...


Very interesting and thank you for the share! Sounds like I need to send an email and resurrect my chance at this one. Honestly with the current situation and even with their rarity, I would be shocked if these are hard to get from ADs


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Tom_W said:


> For some reason this reminds me of "these are not the droids you're looking for."
> 
> But seriously, that is rudely dismissive. I'd email again.


So they finally emailed me back again explaining that they cannot disclose which movement revision they use for their watches to the public, even when you have spent thousands purchasing said watch and is in possession of it. It's like as if they are saying, if you want to know then just take it apart yourself to find out.

"Please be advised again that the alphanumeric code in the 5th digit for the caliber numbers, if any, is merely for our production control purpose.

The attribution of its coding as well as configuration belongs to the manufacture's classified information and the details are not disclosed to the general public."

I actually emailed back telling them maybe they should stop all display caseback production since it is disclosing the caliber revision code that is engraved on the movement itself, and blatantly revealing it out to the general public. Also they should consider no longer featuring pictures of their movements in marketing material where it is giving out this information, and stop advertising their componentry like MEMS.

I think Seiko should just ban Ikuo Tokunaga from publishing his books as well that violate their company policy of classified information and details of their movements.

Also they told me that normal Seiko watches that come in for servicing are not entitled to a repair report regardless if you are paying the same service fees as GS (or if your Prospex watch actually cost more than a GS), something even the Swatch Group provides it along with a timegrapher receipt with every watch service regardless of the watch grade. The repair report is reserved for GS and Credor only as if it's some exclusive thing to have.

Seiko is a very funny company and they actually want to play with the big boys from Chocoland.

This is coming from someone that rotates five Seiko watches and none of them are their mall discount specials.

They've got ALOT of work to do before the general public would even take them seriously.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

braidn said:


> Very interesting and thank you for the share! Sounds like I need to send an email and resurrect my chance at this one. Honestly with the current situation and even with their rarity, I would be shocked if these are hard to get from ADs


In my experience they may actually be hard to get from an AD and probably they don't have these anymore (limited to 600) but I've seen about 4 to 6 of them for sale in various places. Good Luck!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

DLC is applied using a PVD or PACVD. It isn't DLC or PVD. PVD is not the coating, it's the process used to apply it. And that Seiko does not have a DLC coating, you just made that up. If they used DLC you can believe they would have put the price up a lot more and also advertised the fact it had it.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> DLC is applied using a PVD or PACVD. It isn't DLC or PVD. PVD is not the coating, it's the process used to apply it. And that Seiko does not have a DLC coating, you just made that up. If they used DLC you can believe they would have put the price up a lot more and also advertised the fact it had it.


How much more if it has DLC?

My Casio GW-5000 is such a cheap watch and it has DLC coating on the casing. Diashield is just a trade name for a form of DLC using amorphous diamond coating, just that it's clear. It's pretty much they same stuff they used to coat high-end Japanese headphone and earphone driver diaphragms with in the 80's and they weren't crazy expensive.

It's probably similar to the anti-scratch coating they use on prescription eye glass lenses.

It does take some effort to make a good final product I would say, but the technology should be pretty mature by now.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

double


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> How much more if it has DLC?
> 
> My Casio GW-5000 is such a cheap watch and it has DLC coating on the casing. Diashield is just a trade name for a form of DLC using amorphous diamond coating, just that it's clear. It's pretty much they same stuff they used to coat high-end Japanese headphone and earphone driver diaphragms with in the 80's and they weren't crazy expensive.


Yeah on the caseback. lol.

I don't know how much more. Watches that use it are usually expensive, but that depends on the brand too, and you know what Seiko is generally like. They'd add a huge premium for it. It's not something that's commonly used and if it was so cheap it would be. Seiko barely make anything using it.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah on the caseback. lol.
> 
> Watches that use it are usually expensive, the GMW B5000 is fully coated in DLC and look at how much that costs. It's not something that's commonly used and if it was so cheap it would be. Seiko barely make anything using it.


Only on the caseback? Do you even have a GW-5000? Only the push buttons are chrome. Turn it over and look at the case itself is dark color with the same finish as the screwback cover.

I have both GW-5000 and GWM-B5000D. Their prices are not that much of a diff to me both cheap watches compare to my Seikos. Their price difference is on the outer rubber bezel and strap vs stainless steel bezel and bracelet (made by the same vendor as the casings for high end Prospex and GS with Seiko Japan A marking).


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> Only on the caseback? Do you even have a GW-5000? Only the push buttons are chrome. Turn it over and look at the case itself it's dark color.
> 
> I have both GW-5000 and GWM-B5000D. Their prices are not that much of a diff to me both cheap watches compare to my Seikos.


Searching GW-5000 just brings up a resin watch for me, it has a DLC coated caseback and the rest of it is plastic, that's obviously not going to be expensive. This one right? https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/g-gw-5000-1jf

And I am talking about the GMW-B5000-TCM which is fully DLC coated. It's £1,400.

Anyway, my point is, saying the SLA035 is DLC coated is spreading bs.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> Searching GW-5000 just brings up resin watches for me. And I am talking about the GMW-B5000-TCM which is fully DLC coated. It's £1,400.
> 
> Anyway, my point is, saying the SLA035 is DLC coated is spreading bs.


GW-5000-1JF came out in 2009 as the first G-Shock square with DLC coated stainless steel casing (same year as the 1000 series Frogman), only the bezel and strap are soft rubber (softer than the cheaper models). I even have the Japanese G-Shock book at home I'll take a look if there are cross section pix when I get home from work.

There are a ton of GWM-B5000 variations. There's even a titanium cased one for $2100 CAD that I saw at a sneaker shop locally.

I thought SLA035 is advertised to have Diashield (clear DLC coating). Maybe it's ion-plated in black then with Diashield applied over it I'm not sure eaxctly.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> GW-5000-1JF came out in 2009 as the first G-Shock square with DLC coated casing, only the bezel and strap are rubber. My watch is in the car and I even have the Japanese G-Shock book at home I'll take a look if there are cross section pix when I get home from work.
> 
> I thought SLA035 is advertised to have Diashield.


I don't know what it's advertised as having, they just say it has some "hard coating" which is pretty vague, but it usually means diashield and diashield isn't DLC. It's nowhere near as scratch resistant.

What is the point in the whole case being DLC coated on that G-Shock? I don't even know why the caseback is tbh. It does cost a lot more than a normal multiband 6 square though, but having a DLC coated case covered with resin is very strange. I am not doubting the whole thing is DLC but I just think it is odd that they have done that.

A good way to tell if something is DLC btw - and I did this myself on my DLC watch just to test how hard it is on the inside of spare links - is scrape it with something metal like a key (not really hard or you will go through it, it's not scratch proof), and if it leaves a mark but it's not a scratch but actually material deposited from the key and you can rub it off, then it's probably DLC.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> I thought SLA035 is advertised to have Diashield (clear DLC coating).


Diashield is not clear DLC coating, Diashield is crap and barely harder than the steel it's coating. DLC is a lot harder than Diashield and is very scratch resistant.



krayzie said:


> Maybe it's ion-plated in black then with Diashield applied over it I'm not sure eaxctly.


Personally I think that's exactly what it is, and that's not good enough for that price imo.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> I don't know what it's advertised as having, they just say it has some "hard coating" which is pretty vague, but it usually means diashield and diashield isn't DLC. It's nowhere near as scratch resistant.
> 
> What is the point in the whole case being DLC coated on that G-Shock? I don't even know why the caseback is tbh. It does cost a lot more than a normal multiband 6 square though, but having a DLC coated case covered with resin is very strange. I am not doubting the whole thing is DLC but I just think it is odd that they have done that.
> 
> A good way to tell if something is DLC btw - and I did this myself on my DLC watch just to test how hard it is on the inside of spare links - is scrape it with something metal like a key (not really hard or you will go through it, it's not scratch proof), and if it leaves a mark but it's not a scratch but actually material deposited from the key and you can rub it off, then it's probably DLC.


Diasheild is DLC (amorphous carbon) we did some digging on this with another thread months ago, I can't remember off my head the actual company (I don't think it was Toray but it could be).

When Casio did the GW-5000, it was like the 26th anniversary G-Shock watch so they brought back the screwback design and added DLC coating to the case (not just the caseback trust me I've had this watch for almost 10 years, just google a pic and look at the lugs and surround beneath the caseback cover) perhaps for durability against oxidization due to it being a 200m skin diver. The same technology was applied to the 1000 series Frogman debut at the same time. I also had this Frogman and ended up selling it because too big but I digress.

I honestly don't think this DLC stuff is expensive to make and apply. Like I said the technology is from the 80's (I still have my Sony MDR-E484 earphones from 1988 that has this technology inside the drivers, used to have other top end models from Aiwa like HP-V9/V99/D9 from the same period with the same tech).

Pricing markup is a whole other story.

Is Diashield easy to scratch? Not really as I daily my SLA033 pretty much for the last 3 months. The only scratched part is the uncoated zaratsu/sallaz polished bezel rim.

Yes I know exactly what you mean by rubbing the marks off, as I have done with the matte finish ceramic shroud on my SBDX014.

But if you scratch it hard enough it WILL go thru (like my DLC coated Spyderco Paramilitary 2 blade).


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> DLC is applied using a PVD or PACVD. It isn't DLC or PVD. PVD is not the coating, it's the process used to apply it. And that Seiko does not have a DLC coating, you just made that up. If they used DLC you can believe they would have put the price up a lot more and also advertised the fact it had it.


DLC is not that expensive. PVD is an extremely common surface finishing process, and DLC is just one of them. I can send a knife blade to get a DLC coating for well under $100. Imagine what a company like Seiko can do on a manufacturing scale.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

krayzie said:


> Diasheild is DLC we did some digging on this with another thread months ago, I can't remember off my head the actual company (I don't think it was Toray but it could be).


There are only so many ways to skin a cat. So this doesn't surprise me. Nor does it surprise me that it is wrapped in "classified" marketing jargon.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> DLC is not that expensive. PVD is an extremely common surface finishing process, and DLC is just one of them. I can send a knife blade to get a DLC coating for well under $100. Imagine what a company like Seiko can do on a manufacturing scale.


And what? How much do you think a sapphire crystal costs Seiko? How much do they charge you extra to have one?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> DLC is not that expensive. PVD is an extremely common surface finishing process, and DLC is just one of them. I can send a knife blade to get a DLC coating for well under $100. Imagine what a company like Seiko can do on a manufacturing scale.


And what? How much do you think a sapphire crystal costs Seiko? How much do they charge you extra to have one? How much more do Seiko charge for titanium than Citizen for example? They aren't in the business of giving you stuff cheap because it costs them peanuts to produce.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Diashield is not clear DLC coating, Diashield is crap and barely harder than the steel it's coating. DLC is a lot harder than Diashield and is very scratch resistant.
> 
> Personally I think that's exactly what it is, and that's not good enough for that price imo.


In my experience with knives and firearms, DLC isn't that bombproof. It wears like everything else.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> And what? How much do you think a sapphire crystal costs Seiko? How much do they charge you extra to have one? How much more do Seiko charge for titanium than Citizen for example? They aren't in the business of giving you stuff cheap because it costs them peanuts to produce.


Seiko overcharges for lots. No argument from me there. For the black MM300 the finish doesn't come free. It is a marked up version of the SLA021.

I don't understand your argument. Or you apparent, general hostility. I never said Seiko didn't charge you for it. I just said it isn't expensive as you seem to claim.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> In my experience with knives and firearms, DLC isn't that bombproof. It wears like everything else.


Yes it does wear, but it wears better than Diashield. I refuse to believe these two are the same thing from personal experience with both and the information that's out there. 316L stainless is what, about 200 HV? Diashield is reportedly 500 HV, Citizens DLC is at least 1000 HV.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> Seiko overcharges for lots. No argument from me there. For the black MM300 the finish doesn't come free. It is a marked up version of the SLA021.
> 
> I don't understand your argument. Or you apparent, general hostility. I never said Seiko didn't charge you for it. I just said it isn't expensive as you seem to claim.


It's cheaper than the SLA021. And no I don't think it's really expensive for manufacturers but from what I've seen they charge a lot for it.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> It's cheaper than the SLA021. And no I don't think it's really expensive for manufacturers but from what I've seen they charge a lot for it.


I agree they overcharge for it. Everyone does. But I also agree that Seiko really overcharges for it.

I must be confused. The SLA035 is more expensive than the SLA021. What are we talking about?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Tom_W said:


> I agree they overcharge for it. Everyone does. But I also agree that Seiko really overcharges for it.
> 
> I must be confused. The SLA035 is more expensive than the SLA021. What are we talking about?


SLA035 is $2900, SLA021 is $3100

https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/sla035
https://www.seikowatches.com/us-en/products/prospex/sla021

Ok so I did some digging too.

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/customerservice/degradation/degradation05















Diashield (bottom) 200 - 650 HV

https://citizen.jp/core-technology/duratect/index.html









DLC about 1200 HV

From this information and more Seiya produced this which a lot of you have probably seen before:









So, you can probably see from this information (and my own experience with both as mentioned) why I'm not having that Diashield is just clear DLC.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't care about the Dia-Shield/DLC/PVD back and forth. I do care that this finally arrived from the AD yesterday after being stuck in USPS Limbo for about 3 weeks and I'm absolutely loving it.




























I'd love to find a BOR bracelet with a matching finish for this one.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Congrats on that beautiful *DLC* beauty.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> So, you can probably see from this information (and my own experience with both as mentioned) why I'm not having that Diashield is just clear DLC.


It depends on what coating is applied to what sort of material.

It's like eye glass lenses. You can have anti-scratch coating applied to glass lens and plastic lens, but it tends to be much more durable on the glass one.

If it works best with Citizen then good for you. No really.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> Diashield


https://briefs.techconnect.org/wp-content/volumes/Nanotech2005v2/pdf/511.pdf

Just do a Crtl+F on "DiaShield"

If this is indeed the same product being used by Seiko, according to this doc it's made by Kinik from Taiwan.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> https://briefs.techconnect.org/wp-content/volumes/Nanotech2005v2/pdf/511.pdf
> 
> Just do a Crtl+F on "DiaShield"
> 
> If this is indeed the same product being used by Seiko, according to this doc it's made by Kinik from Taiwan.


Hmm. :think:

Seiko claim Diashield is their own original technology so I'm not sure about this. So this is what it says on the tag below:



> Diamond Shield
> The Diamond Shield is a technology that is unique to Seiko and creates a hard metal film layer on the surface of the material to make it difficult to scratch. (Be careful as rubbing it against a hard object or subjecting it to a strong impact may cause scratches.)
> 
> *The diamond shield may partially be not applied.


















There have been photos posted before of that "hard metal film layer" coming off.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/anyone-else-wary-grand-seiko-5098263-7.html












yonsson said:


> Finally found the pics. See for yourself.


DLC doesn't do that.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Yea maybe it's something different who knows. Seems like it could be ceramic as well...

Wow that's nuts!!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Semper Jeep said:


> I don't I do care that this finally arrived from the AD yesterday after being stuck in USPS Limbo for about 3 weeks and I'm absolutely loving it.


Good thing it came thru.

I bought a Seiko watch cleaning cloth in Japan and had it shipped via Registered Air Mall. I waited 9 weeks and it finally showed up yesterday.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Hmm. :think:
> 
> Seiko claim Diashield is their own original technology so I'm not sure about this. So this is what it says on the tag below:
> 
> ...


DLC can most certainly do that. These are processes that vary. How the processes are performed can provide drastic differences in performance. Intended or not. Hardness can vary significantly. Neither PVD nor DLC are monolithic. Different people apply this variable process to different substrates. The outcomes as a result are different. Observations like citizen outperforms Seiko especially at the perceived cost are useful. Questions like why Seiko does it their way and citizen does it another are good ones. I sure would like to know the answer.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> Good thing it came thru.
> 
> I bought a Seiko watch cleaning cloth in Japan and had it shipped via Registered Air Mall. I waited 9 weeks and it finally showed up yesterday.


Was it a black flimsy cloth?

If its the same one I had one given to me at Seiko boutique I was unimpressed. :/


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Okay going back to the 8L35 revision question. I found some Spanish pages claiming that the 8L35A was used until around 2008 and replaced with the 8L35B.

That would be in line with the fact that MEMS was first used on a limited edition 9S55A movement in 2008 for their 10th anniversary 9S GS mechanical revival celebration model.

Now it makes me wonder if my 9S55A SBGR001 from 2008 has MEMS inside.

https://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/seiko/guia-ediciones-mm300-poniendo-orden-467434/

https://www.relojes-especiales.com/foros/reviews/review-seiko-marinemaster-300-a-368070/

A wealth of information are in those Spanish forum pages. Just use Google Translate.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> Was it a black flimsy cloth?
> 
> If its the same one I had one given to me at Seiko boutique I was unimpressed. :/


Seiko branded, beige color and thick, seems oiled like the ones for camera lenses. My previous one is a 3M logo embossed cleaning cloth / Seiko branded which is quite thin and flimsy.

I did also buy the black one but I haven't manage to ship that out yet from my forwarding box in Japan.

Seiko does make a big unbranded watch cleaning cloth for servicing use but it's white and I guess it'll turn nasty in no time lol!


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

A green one ;-)


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> Seiko branded, beige color and thick, seems oiled like the ones for camera lenses. My previous one is a 3M logo embossed cleaning cloth / Seiko branded which is quite thin and flimsy.
> 
> I did also buy the black one but I haven't manage to ship that out yet from my forwarding box in Japan.
> 
> Seiko does make a big unbranded watch cleaning cloth for servicing use but it's white and I guess it'll turn nasty in no time lol!


Ah that seems like a decent one, I've never seen the beige ones but guess they look like the material in the beige box versions.

Mine is this little tissue paper one.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> I've never seen the beige ones but guess they look like the material in the beige box versions.


I bought from Mercari this beige for 1000 yen, and the black one for like 400 yen. Both were given out as promo item when purchasing a watch.

















I'm still trying to find a Seiko watch pouch for use when I send my watch in for service, no luck yet.

But seeing how arrogant their customer service is, in order to receive decent work I'll probably need to buy a GS or Credor next time. They hinted on that anything less are really disposables.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> But seeing how arrogant their customer service is, in order to receive decent work I'll probably need to buy a GS or Credor next time. *They hinted on that anything less are really disposables.*


Pfft 8L35 as a throwaway.

Funny thing is that Jap service to me has mostly been impeccable. Sure they tend to have a disdain for old things and move onto the best and newest in a very short order but who could think that a watch, any watch could hold no soul value to the owner.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

On Baltic tropic


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> Pfft 8L35 as a throwaway.
> 
> Funny thing is that Jap service to me has mostly been impeccable. Sure they tend to have a disdain for old things and move onto the best and newest in a very short order but who could think that a watch, any watch could hold no soul value to the owner.


I actually emailed them back telling Seiko that their largest competitor the Swatch Group, would at least tell me in detail what was done to my watch during service along with a timegrapher receipt. This is done to any of their watches that come in for service, whether if it's a chronometer grade or not.

Seiko is trying to tell me that in order to even get a simple breakdown / summary of what was done during service, I need to at least buy a GS or Credor, regardless whether the cost of the overhaul is EXACTLY the same for 8L35 and 9S55. All I got with my MM300 in return was a Visa credit card receipt on how much I paid, and nothing else. I couldn't even tell right off the bat if my watch was serviced or not in the 8 weeks that it was away to be honest. They simply told me this is how it is done for a "normal" Seiko.

And they actually expect people to pay more for certain Prospex models than GS and out of all places at Yodabashi and BIC Camera? LOL!!

They also emailed back to tell me that the train of thought that a Seiko movement going from revision A -> B -> C -> D demonstrating an improvement is a totally wrong concept (hinting on cost cutting?). I said I didn't even ask you any of this. All I wanted to know is which revision of the 8L35 (A or B) do I have inside my watch, simple as that. If you don't know, just say you don't know. What's wrong with admitting that?

If what's inside your watches is such corporate secrecy, then why all the advertising touting the benefits of your new designs? Did you not see the new marketing material for 9SA5 and 9RA5? Why even do a displayback?

This is why Seiko no matter how much money they spend on advertising or upping their prices will not change the mindset of the general western watch buying public, when their basic post purchase customer service guidelines are this poor. They must be still stuck in the 60's when most of their products were single use throwaway mall watches.

Or this is simply done to push you into buying a new watch.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Seiko UK told me everything that was done when my Transocean got serviced, no timegrapher result though. They were great, no complaints and they did it for a lot less than it should've cost too.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My favourite lockdown watch ,


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I really like the strap that comes with this, maybe even more than my Crafter Blue. Looks great, really comfortable, just a shame the coating will wear off eventually.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> I really like the strap that comes with this, maybe even more than my Crafter Blue. Looks great, really comfortable, just a shame the coating will wear off eventually.


Once the coating wears off it's no longer a dust magnet! I too like the look and feel of the original silicone strap. Too bad they included the wrong color one for the SLA023 - I think the one that comes with SPB071 "PADI MAS" is a perfect match!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, the color of the original strap for the SLA023 is wrong.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> I actually emailed them back telling Seiko that their largest competitor the Swatch Group, would at least tell me in detail what was done to my watch during service along with a timegrapher receipt. This is done to any of their watches that come in for service, whether if it's a chronometer grade or not.
> 
> Seiko is trying to tell me that in order to even get a simple breakdown / summary of what was done during service, I need to at least buy a GS or Credor, regardless whether the cost of the overhaul is EXACTLY the same for 8L35 and 9S55. All I got with my MM300 in return was a Visa credit card receipt on how much I paid, and nothing else. I couldn't even tell right off the bat if my watch was serviced or not in the 8 weeks that it was away to be honest. They simply told me this is how it is done for a "normal" Seiko.
> 
> ...


Japanese are very black and white. There's no middle ground with them. The line **could** be drawn at 8L35 *(*or some arbitrary movement calibre/line*)* could be under that line and we don't do reports on these movements. My guess is that if they did reports on every 6r15 or 4r35 that came in they would't get any servicing done. I do agree that the MM300 line should get this as its a ~$3,000 to 3.5k watch!

The prospex line is getting ridiculously priced and priced at a level above what it should be classed at. The older MM300 at the previous price was value, adding sapphire and ceramic wouldn't have increased the price so much and it's just now gouging by Seiko.

If the SPB101J was priced around ~$600-650 and The SPBJ077 around the $700 mark they would be awesome value even with Seiko's shoddy QC and their misaligned chapter rings. You'd expect more at the price they charge and a lot more at what they charge for the MM300.

Problem is there will always be fanbois drinking Seiko cool aid. :-s



krayzie said:


> If you don't know, just say you don't know. What's wrong with admitting that?


They have a thing about admitting they are wrong.....


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> The prospex line is getting ridiculously priced and priced at a level above what it should be classed at. The older MM300 at the previous price was value, adding sapphire and ceramic wouldn't have increased the price so much and it's just now gouging by Seiko.


Yet you bought one, so how are you going to complain so much about it? If people didn't buy them they wouldn't keep doing it would they. I think if you're trying to give Seiko a message that you don't like their business practices then you're _perhaps_ going the wrong way about it by being their customer. By the way, Seiko put the price up by $500 from the SBDX017 to the SLA021 and $300 from the SBDX017 to the SLA035 which you have. Now, $500 is a quite a bit but I get the feeling some people think they raised the price by 1000 or something. Omega have so far raised the price of the new Seamaster over the previous one by over £1000 GBP and it continues to rise, just for a bit of comparison.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Japanese are very black and white. There's no middle ground with them. The line is drawn at 8L35 is under that line and we don't do reports on these movements.


If that's true, then Seiko will offer detailed maintenance job results for their Hi-Beat and Spring Drives which are above 8L35. Is that the case?

If not, then @krayzie stands correct: it's not the caliber finesse but the brand within the group which makes the difference.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

jmnav said:


> If that's true, then Seiko will offer detailed maintenance job results for their Hi-Beat and Spring Drives which are above 8L35. Is that the case?
> 
> If not, then @krayzie stands correct: it's not the caliber finesse but the brand within the group which makes the difference.


Ie <8L etc I didn't say it is 8L. I didn't dispute krayzie just gave an example that maybe as some movement or line they would not give a report. I'm speculating, not stating a fact. The way I worded it seems like I was stating that it *is* 8L and below. What I meant was that maybe at some movement level there is a cutoff. Not necessary that 8L is the cutoff. Hope that clarifies my bad communication efforts ;-)


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Examples here for the privileged Credor and GS. BTW they still refused to give me the Japanese copy for my 9S55 with the technician's personalized stamp, only that generic unbranded English printout made on WordPerfect for DOS similar to the example below.

2nd class Prospex made in Sizukuishi Watch Studio get no papers from service, but the fancy name tag got them the initial sale at the store YATTA!! They could have drawn the line here.

But honestly, would they have added the Sizukuishi Watch Studio hang tag if it wasn't for that "Where Seiko Watches Are Really Made - A Juicy Mistake?" thread here on WUS? But I digress.

I feel like the rest of the company has not caught up with their marketing that's just steaming ahead.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Ie <8L etc I didn't say it is 8L. I didn't dispute krayzie just gave an example that maybe as some movement or line they would not give a report. I'm speculating, not stating a fact. The way I worded it seems like I was stating that it *is* 8L and below. What I meant was that maybe at some movement level there is a cutoff. Not necessary that 8L is the cutoff. Hope that clarifies my bad communication efforts ;-)


I see your point but then, given there's not that much above 8L35 on Seiko line (and if there's a cut-off it must be above 8L35, since Marinemasters don't get that treatment), I'd be more inclined to believe without further proof it's the brand, not the caliber, which probably makes the difference (it makes more sense too, since those are exactly the kind of things brands tend to get value from).


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

And we seem to lacking the main reason for this thread ,


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> And we seem to lacking the main reason for this thread ,


Always


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi Guys, 
I have been trying to dig through some of the thread before posting. There is a lot to read here. I am looking at a second dive watch, my other being a Doxa. I've been checking out some of the preowned MM300's on Chrono and ebay and the prices are getting up towards Tudor/Omega prices. Do you guys feel that the MM300 is still a good value as the price has gone up?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

this website... is it just going to do this forever?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Popeye722 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have been trying to dig through some of the thread before posting. There is a lot to read here. I am looking at a second dive watch, my other being a Doxa. I've been checking out some of the preowned MM300's on Chrono and ebay and the prices are getting up towards Tudor/Omega prices. Do you guys feel that the MM300 is still a good value as the price has gone up?


How much exactly?


----------



## Popeye722 (Nov 17, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Popeye722 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Preowned Sbdx017's for $2,500-2,800ish some as high as $3.2k preowned.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

double :-|


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Popeye722 said:


> Preowned Sbdx017's for $2,500-2,800ish some as high as $3.2k preowned.


Not worth it. You can get a brand new SLA version for less than that. People are just gouging because it's a discontinued model.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> Not worth it. You can get a brand new SLA version for less than that. People are just gouging because it's a discontinued model.


People are gouging because the discontinued model has a dial that's X logo free and the design resembles the original SBDX001.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

krayzie said:


> People are gouging because the dial is X logo free and the design resembles the original SBDX001.


It's so funny if people are actually spending more on a second hand watch than on a new one because of a little X. I think a lot of the people who profess to hate it so much are just bandwagoners, it's one of those things that's cool to hate and those people wouldn't pay more for a second hand version of the old one than a new one. I think the sellers have been fooled a bit by the Prospex hate that isn't as big a thing as they've been led to believe. Anyway, the big logo on the crown is worse than the tiny logo on the dial and that's on the SBDX017 too.

Spending that much on a out of warranty second hand watch with a monobloc case that will need to get sent to Japan for a ~£400 service if it's not running properly? When you can get a brand new one for less with a little X logo on it? Not for me thanks.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> It's so funny if people are actually spending more on a second hand watch than on a new one because of a little X. I think a lot of the people who profess to hate it so much are just bandwagoners, it's one of those things that's cool to hate and those people wouldn't pay more for a second hand version of the old one than a new one. I think the sellers have been fooled a bit by the Prospex hate that isn't as big a thing as they've been led to believe. Anyway, the big logo on the crown is worse than the tiny logo on the dial and that's on the SBDX017 too.
> 
> Spending that much on a out of warranty second hand watch with a monobloc case that will need to get sent to Japan for a ~£400 service if it's not running properly? When you can get a brand new one for less with a little X logo on it? Not for me thanks.


Nothing new that people pay extra for a different logo, line or even for the different color text on the dial. Some people are into it, others like you don't care. You only need one buyer to sell the watch. BTW, if you are wondering, I didn't pay extra for mine .

Have a great MM300 Sunday.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Nothing new that people pay extra for a different logo, line or even for the different color text on the dial. Some people are into it, others like you don't care. You only need one buyer to sell the watch. BTW, if you are wondering, I didn't pay extra for mine .
> 
> Have a great MM300 Sunday.


Oh yeah, but all I really mean is a lot of people say they hate the X because it's fashionable. A lot of people genuinely don't like it too of course, but I just think it's made out to be a bigger thing than it is by bangwagon jumpers as I said. And I think that kind of puts a bit of a false sense of value on the older ones. I do wonder how many people would spend that much on them when nearly everybody says the new version is way overpriced and they used to be able to get the 001/017 for $1500 or whatever it was.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

clyde_frog said:


> Oh yeah, but all I really mean is a lot of people say they hate the X because it's fashionable. A lot of people genuinely don't like it too of course, but I just think it's made out to be a bigger thing than it is by bangwagon jumpers as I said. And I think that kind of puts a bit of a false sense of value on the older ones. I do wonder how many people would spend that much on them when nearly everybody says the new version is way overpriced and they used to be able to get the 001/017 for $1500 or whatever it was.


Agree on the whole Prospex logo fashion discussion, but think it will pass as in time people don't know any better (maybe a few here on the forum left, but I see that discussion dwindling down already). Prices is a whole new discussion, maybe it replaced the logo discussion, you have to b... about something.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

clyde_frog said:


> It's so funny if people are actually spending more on a second hand watch


I think it's crazy too but you are also right, whenever something gets discontinued people will go crazy and pay high prices to hunt for one. This wasn't the case a long time ago I blame eBay for this.

Nowadays everything that's vintage discontinued in mint condition are priced with the sky's the limit, not to mention the dreaded "limited edition" factor.

Most people now don't even remember when Seiko decided to put the S crown on Prospex, purists thought it destroyed the tool like image and wanted the old blank crown back. Once Seiko went back to the old crown but laser etched the X logo, people now wanted the S crown lmao! And what did Seiko do, went back to the original blank crown (S crown goes to Presage)...

But moved the X logo onto the dial.

People say Seiko doesn't understand their own historical design lineage. But in fact they think they understood it better than any of us. See now they want to expand to the overseas market so they put a logo onto the dial, like they once did ONLY for export models decades ago (i.e. SQ Seiko Quartz logo on the dial). Actually they started this a while ago with the Marinemaster dial text to parody Omega with the rest of the bunched up text placement to parody Rolex imo.

Sometimes you gotta have some fun with underdog brand designs (ironically also one of the largest watchmakers in the world). A hint of keeping that post war modern Japanese heritage of improving upon and beating western designs with similar replica like offerings. Seiko and Toyota are so alike down to the similar situation that they are in.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Very happy with my sbdx017 and the price I paid 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> It's so funny if people are actually spending more on a second hand watch than on a new one because of a little X. I think a lot of the people who profess to hate it so much are just bandwagoners, it's one of those things that's cool to hate and those people wouldn't pay more for a second hand version of the old one than a new one. I think the sellers have been fooled a bit by the Prospex hate that isn't as big a thing as they've been led to believe. Anyway, the big logo on the crown is worse than the tiny logo on the dial and that's on the SBDX017 too.


I have to say that I used to hate that "X" on the dial as it looks awful on photos, but once I saw it live, it's not that much of a problem as it appears integrated well enough on the overall design. Add to that, that while I see the "history" point of the four lines legend on "true" Marinemasters, I'm not crazy about it: I very much prefer the cursive "Automatic" on first gen Sumos, for instance.

But then, when I bought my Marinemaster about a year ago I was considering both SBDX017 and SLA021 since I could get them at a price difference that (I think) was true to their real differences: about 200 bucks which honestly account for sapphire and ceramic bezel, and after looking at them both live, I still chose the older one. I would have gotten an early SBDX017 if at all possible, since I like the old dial slightly more but, alas, I wasn't lucky enough to find one of them. Anyway, I got my SBDX017 out of preference, not price.



clyde_frog said:


> Spending that much on a out of warranty second hand watch with a monobloc case that will need to get sent to Japan for a ~£400 service if it's not running properly? When you can get a brand new one for less with a little X logo on it? Not for me thanks.


That's true and I can't believe this seems not the be taken into account when buying a used watch. I payed slightly below the $2000 mark for my SBDX017 and it took months to convince myself to pay that money for that watch, so I don't think I would pay even a dollar more than that, if that means no Marinemaster, then so be it. Even today, I had the means to own the watch, it satisfies me as much as expected or even more, but I don't fool myself: its value proposition is obviously worse than that of, say, a first gen Sumo: the Marinemaster is tad better than Sumo, but not *that* much better.


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

What bothers me is how they changed the bezel insert and the bezel. I like the look of the aluminum insert with the glossy lacquer better than the ceramic.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

jmnav said:


> I have to say that I used to hate that "X" on the dial as it looks awful on photos, but once I saw it live, it's not that much of a problem as it appears integrated well enough on the overall design.


The "X" has to me always been a good addition to me. Gives it more of a serious feel about it. I don't mind the older one but it seems a bit cheaper looking to me design wise to me. IDK could just be my preference for the more modern look for the MM300



jmnav said:


> I very much prefer the cursive "Automatic" on first gen Sumos, for instance.


?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

goodfishfrancis said:


> What bothers me is how they changed the bezel insert and the bezel. I like the look of the aluminum insert with the glossy lacquer better than the ceramic.


Yes and the pip on the new bezel is the Tuna design.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m6


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I much prefer the engraved ceramic bezel for both its looks and scratch resistance. The lume on it is also cool. The other upgrades also convinced me into finally purchasing a MM300. But everyone has there own opinions and I appreciate all versions.


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> I much prefer the engraved ceramic bezel for both its looks and scratch resistance. The lume on it is also cool. The other upgrades also convinced me into finally purchasing a MM300. But everyone has there own opinions and I appreciate all versions.


Agree with this. The lume on seikos and omega are outstanding


----------



## southswell (Aug 23, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> I much prefer the engraved ceramic bezel for both its looks and scratch resistance. The lume on it is also cool. The other upgrades also convinced me into finally purchasing a MM300. But everyone has there own opinions and I appreciate all versions.


Agree with this. The lume on seikos and omega are outstanding


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Playing with the lume...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DarthVedder said:


> Playing with the lume...


Awesome


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Another lume shot


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> I much prefer the engraved ceramic bezel for both its looks and scratch resistance. The lume on it is also cool. The other upgrades also convinced me into finally purchasing a MM300. But everyone has there own opinions and I appreciate all versions.


I also find updated version better. Old one has it's charm though. "X" on the dial and crown is ok for me. Frankly, I like it  Screams "proffesional toolwatch"


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rgstar28 said:


> I much prefer the engraved ceramic bezel for both its looks and scratch resistance. The lume on it is also cool. The other upgrades also convinced me into finally purchasing a MM300. But everyone has there own opinions and I appreciate all versions.


I also find updated version better. Old one has it's charm though. "X" on the dial and crown is ok for me. Frankly, I like it  Screams "proffesional toolwatch"


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The hue of the blue ,is why I bought this watch .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> The hue of the blue ,is why I bought this watch .


It's an amazing blue.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

hey all you marine master pimps! 

quick question (please forgive me if this has been answered a million time before):

on the current gen marine master crystal i know its flat on the top, but is the underside domed? in most of the pics I see (haven't tracked one down IRL) it looks like there is still some really nice distortion like a domed crystal. or maybe is the dial domed?

thanks all


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It's both side flat. Distortion comes from the crystal thickness though.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> It's both side flat. Distortion comes from the crystal thickness though.


cool; thanks for the response.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Pretty sure its curved internally. All light that passes over it is curved.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> hey all you marine master pimps!
> 
> quick question (please forgive me if this has been answered a million time before):
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure but I always thought it was internally domed based on the distortion. I don't think a flat sapphire wouldn't have that distortion. Looking at my current gen sumo with flat sapphire has no distortion and I can see the same kind of distortion on my hesalite speedmaster in the same area but domed on the outside instead.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I always thought it was internally domed based on the distortion. I don't think a flat sapphire wouldn't have that distortion. Looking at my current gen sumo with flat sapphire has no distortion and I can see the same kind of distortion on my hesalite speedmaster in the same area but domed on the outside instead.


Your hesalite Speedy with the external domed crystal will make it easier to notice distortions.

I just looked at my SBDX001 and SLA033; on a Seiko diver with the internal domed crystal sitting on the same plane or just a tad below the bezel, it will be harder to notice the distortions along the edge but it's obviously there.

If it's both side flat sapphire like on a modern Tuna, there are no such distortions.

Talking about the Speedy from what I've read, most owners prefer the hesalite over the sapphire due to much less reflections and warmer color tone it casts onto the dial. But you will never find these sorta comments with hardlex on a Seiko diver, as they think sapphire is superior in scratch resistance and less cheapness. They might go insane if they ever find out that an expensive Speedy runs at low beat and doesn't even hack lmao!

Similarly with the painted dial markers. With Rolex people pay top dollar for the vintage ones just for that yellowed tritium lume, but on the Seiko camp people will complain how the painted markers ain't perfect looking and too handmade feel lol!

Technical superiority vs. vintage look and feel but I digress.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> Your hesalite Speedy has the domed crystal above the bezel which makes it easier to notice distortions.
> 
> On a Seiko diver if the domed crystal is sitting on the same plane or just a tad below the bezel, it will be harder to notice the distortions along the edge.
> 
> ...


Yes being that it is above the dial it is very easy to see. Took some comparative pictures to see how they compare.





















Very hard to catch the effect on the MM300

Flat on there is no distortion but looking at it from the side you can see a small rim near the bezel with that nice subtle distortion and curve. It's a nice effect and look to that watch that I particularly enjoy quite a bit. Same as on the speedy. The SKX007 attempts to mimic this effect with a bevelled edge on the glass near the bezel but it's not the same as the sapphire by any means. Can agree with the hack comment though, wish it did hack. :/









SKX lume plots aren't even centred on mine but forgivable on a $200 watch.

Initially I was annoyed with the lumpy lume on the 300 but knowing that it's hand applied and gives a unique look to each watch gave it some character and I am ok with that and came to terms with it to appreciate it on the MM300.

I took the hesalite over the sapphire because I wanted the closest version to the original moonwatch. I have a slight deeper scratch near the 3 O'clock but mostly very fine scratches that can be polished out. With my skx007 I don't have any noticeable scratches on a fairly daily watch that hasn't particularly been babied and these are hard to see unless angled in the right light. I have no issue with hardlex at all. I do prefer sapphire for the look but I can take it or leave it.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Curved internally










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I just love this watch more n more everyday


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

krayzie said:


> Y
> 
> Talking about the Speedy from what I've read, most owners prefer the hesalite over the sapphire due to much less reflections and warmer color tone it casts onto the dial. But you will never find these sorta comments with hardlex on a Seiko diver, as they think sapphire is superior in scratch resistance and less cheapness. They might go insane if they ever find out that an expensive Speedy runs at low beat and doesn't even hack lmao!


Also, it is not easy to shatter a plastic crystal, contrary to a mineral or sapphire (I think the sapphire may be the easiest to shatter. It is very exposed on the Speedy.

I've only once seen a shattered plastic crystal, on a military gg-w-113: the impact was such that a jewel exploded inside. Numerous shattered mineral/sapphire pass trough my hands each year. Replacing the movement (if it is a cheap quartz) or servicing to clear the glass particles (if it isn't) is usually required... so on a speedy, between 600-1k service for dropping it on a hard floor. About the same for a Rolex. On a plexi, it may have a crack but often, just buff it and if the shockproofing has done its job and the hairspring is OK, you are clear.

You are also spot on the "warmer" tone the the plexi. Hard to explain in words but having seen my old speedy close to a modern one with sapphire, the latter is a slam dunk into the trash, looks-wise. It looks cold, plain and too shiny, with the white crystal gasket leaving a whitish ring around the glass.

Never understood the fixation about the sapphire from the seiko boys... Hardlex is already quite scratch resistant, and seiko bezels are cleverly done to offer some degree of protection.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

To the above post, nothing wrong with Hardlex.


----------



## S.H. (Dec 5, 2007)

Not a perfect watch for sure, but really impressive... also, one of the hardest to get a good picture of imho. It is very difficult to get the idea of the various textures, 3D volumes, levels of shininess, etc. Here is a poor attempt:









This last iteration is really well put together, much more so than the previous one for me after seeing them side by side. The devil is in the details. For once, the price increase is somewhat OK with me (contrary to the basic speedmaster, for which they just charge more than 20 years ago, probably for its updated packaging?)


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That attempt is far from poor


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Even if the Sapphire isn’t curved there is still some curve going on ,


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

The way I can tell a crystal is curved, even if the outer surface is flat, is by looking at the reflection of a structured light source, like a set of blinds or mullions on a windowpane. If the internal surface is AR coated and concave (meaning the entire crystal is plano-concave) the reflection off of the interior surface (concave) will be smaller, offset, and purplish as compared to the much brighter, whiter reflection off the front surface (plano). This effect is very hard to catch in a photo, but by playing around with the angle of the watch and relation to the light, you can bring it out.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

With a quick and dirty drawing


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

DarthVedder said:


> With a quick and dirty drawing


Nice work


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

CPRwatch said:


> Even if the Sapphire isn't curved there is still some curve going on ,


The curve appears to be on the insided... my take is that the crystal is off a concave/convex down (excuse my calculus terminology) design.. in other words it appears flat at the top but the inside may be curved?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The curve appears to be on the insided... my take is that the crystal is off a concave/convex down (excuse my calculus terminology) design.. in other words it appears flat at the top but the inside may be curved?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I really like the look of the sapphire crystal on the new MM. It is unique and adds something a little special to look at. I have not had or seen a watch with this style before.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Rgstar28 said:


> I really like the look of the sapphire crystal on the new MM. It is unique and adds something a little special to look at. I have not had or seen a watch with this style before.


I like it to, my SLA033 has a similar style crystal really gives it a unique feel.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> The way I can tell a crystal is curved, even if the outer surface is flat, is by looking at the reflection of a structured light source, like a set of blinds or mullions on a windowpane. If the internal surface is AR coated and concave (meaning the entire crystal is plano-concave) the reflection off of the interior surface (concave) will be smaller, offset, and purplish as compared to the much brighter, whiter reflection off the front surface (plano). This effect is very hard to catch in a photo, but by playing around with the angle of the watch and relation to the light, you can bring it out.


Agreed. Referring the diagram below, the crystal on the SBDX001 and 017 are definitely type (f), a shallow dome on top and domed with a shorter radius underneath. From what I understand from owner's posts in this thread (I've never actually seen the newer models) the later 'X' dial MM300 have type (e) profiles which are flat on top and domed underneath.









Both types are diverging lens which as I see it were deliberately designed to add and exaggerate the impression of depth to the MM's dial.

Just one of many subtle details I love about this fabulous dive watch









In this pic the different top and bottom lens radius can just be seen by the two reflection lines across the crystal.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

After years of being on the sideline waiting for the opportunity, I am finally in the club! 7 days and I have only gained about .5 seconds! Not a day, TOTAL! This thing is magnificent! Can't stop looking at it.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Dupe post...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

luisrm02 said:


> After years of being on the sideline waiting for the opportunity, I am finally in the club! 7 days and I have only gained about .5 seconds! Not a day, TOTAL! This thing is magnificent! Can't stop looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 15161859
> 
> ...


Congratulations and thanks for sharing those beautiful photos 

Nice job


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Thanks! She's photogenic indeed. Now I have to get one with her little mm200 brother.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

luisrm02 said:


> After years of being on the sideline waiting for the opportunity, I am finally in the club! 7 days and I have only gained about .5 seconds! Not a day, TOTAL! This thing is magnificent! Can't stop looking at it.
> 
> View attachment 15161859


Is the lume on the bezel triangle bubbled on yours?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It is sad, that bubble lume is within Seiko quality and became common...


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> It is sad, that buble lume is within Seiko quality and became common...


On the triangle of the new MMs? Honestly I have never seen one without some kind of bubble lume before. I actually think they all look like that


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> It is sad, that buble lume is within Seiko quality and became common...


I'm glad mine doesn't have this issue. Shame that these have this problem at this price point. Shame Seiko's lower end stuff has tons of issues too at the price they ask there as well.

Seiko would be so loved on their new stuff had their prices and QC issues not been present.

A lume shot for something nice to look at.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

SeikoFam said:


> Rikimaru said:
> 
> 
> > It is sad, that buble lume is within Seiko quality and became common...
> ...


Usually they disappear under lume. It's certain angles and in certain lights that it comes out (in daylight)


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

braidn said:


> On the triangle of the new MMs? Honestly I have never seen one without some kind of bubble lume before. I actually think they all look like that


I've seen them without it but I have learned to live with mine and it doesn't bother me anymore.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Is the lume on the bezel triangle bubbled on yours?


I think depending on the light you can see traces of it's application but no bubble in my opinion. Here is a close up shot under different light. You can see it is completely flat.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

And a couple more, again varying light conditions...I think any of these, if the light catches it just right you can see the lume application. But most the time? Nada...


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Enjoying my lume pip!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

This thing really pops in sunlight. Pictures really don't do it justice...


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

jmnav said:


> ....the Marinemaster is tad better than Sumo, but not *that* much better.


I realise opinions will vary when it comes to perceived value, but on this point the build and quality differences between the two are more than just a tad different.

(I have both by the way)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Enjoying the sunshine,


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

CPRwatch said:


> Enjoying the sunshine,


What's the strap here? Looks THICK


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

braidn said:


> What's the strap here? Looks THICK


It's a strap from my Victorinox inox , it's actually 21mm wide but fits well between the lugs . It's a really comfortable strap and I like the thickness as it seems to match the lugs ,And I've added a Seiko buckle to complete the look .


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


>


i see to stalk this forum once a month or so just to enjoy your photos.
I scroll from the bottom up and most of time I recognize one of your photo's before I see your name.
you seriously need to start watermarking them and sell them to seiko to use.
always fantastic composition, art design and bokeh.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> i see to stalk this forum once a month or so just to enjoy your photos.
> I scroll from the bottom up and most of time I recognize one of your photo's before I see your name.
> you seriously need to start watermarking them and sell them to seiko to use.
> always fantastic composition, art design and bokeh.


Thanks bro! 
I'm struggling with the idea of watermarking as it potentially can ruin a nice photograph. Hence, the watermark needs to be nice and "non-intrusive". 
Anyone wants to help me design a simple watermark for "chriscentro" 

Just done some reading on the topic

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/explor...might help your,images for their own purposes.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks bro!
> I'm struggling with the idea of watermarking as it potentially can ruin a nice photograph. Hence, the watermark needs to be nice and "non-intrusive".
> Anyone wants to help me design a simple watermark for "chriscentro"
> 
> ...


Maybe just 2 overlapping Cs?

Pretty rough but...










Or I think just the word mark "chriscentro" in small faint font is always fine.

I would also add that I never need a watermark to tell your pics as you have a consistent quality and style


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Maybe just 2 overlapping Cs?
> 
> Pretty rough but...
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! I'm thinking of simple Porche font for "c h r i s c en t r o" in light grey.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> Thanks bro! I'm thinking of simple Porche font for "c h r i s c en t r o" in light grey.


I think that would be great


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

LesDavidson said:


> I realise opinions will vary when it comes to perceived value, but on this point the build and quality differences between the two are more than just a tad different.
> 
> (I have both by the way)


Me too.

And while certainly value is in the eye of the beholder, look them both (in my case it'ss a first gen. Blumo and an SBDX017)... Much better caliber, face and bezel, not that much difference on case and strap... twice, three times as good? Sure! but then, while SKX to Sumo was price-wise like less than 3x, it's like six sumos for an MM... hard a pill to swallow.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Here's the watermark


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

chriscentro said:


> Here's the watermark


might be your skills but that sbdc065 is giving your sla19 a run for it's money in the looks dept. :-!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

aks12r said:


> might be your skills but that sbdc065 is giving your sla19 a run for it's money in the looks dept. :-!


Haha the MM200 is positioned in a more favourable spot in the photo. But it's really nice.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Almost embarrassed to post this after chriscentros superb photos ,


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

I just joined the club. Went with the last of the All In House MarineMaster 300s. From the lube to the crystal.

The bezel isn't as cold as ceramic, and people tend to dismiss the superior Clarity and the way light illuminates the dial off hardlex vs Sapphire. I'll trade off the reflection of sapphire crystal vs the lower hardness in hardlex any day. I never thought I would say that.

I know it's honeymoon, but after walking through the entire Seiko diver world from Samurais to Sumos to SBDCs it's the first time I don't feel like I would change a thing about this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice case comparison between the MM and Sammy. Like em both.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

yycgee said:


> the last of the All In House MarineMaster 300s.


Huh?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

yycgee said:


> I just joined the club. Went with the last of the All In House MarineMaster 300s. From the lube to the crystal.





clyde_frog said:


> Huh?


No actually I think I have the last one.

Japan-Z


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

dupe.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

yycgee said:


> I know it's honeymoon, but after walking through the entire Seiko diver world from Samurais to Sumos to SBDCs it's the first time I don't feel like I would change a thing about this watch.


I'd do: beveled date window and Seiko brand. Better insured accuracy out-of-the-box.

And, to get the A+, make a gold-on-black version, with 8L55 caliber adjusted and regulated (almost a SLA025, only in the exact dimensions of SBDX001/17), a permanent member of Seiko's catalogue.

Oh! and, of course, at an "old strategy" price tag: about 2000 or so.

I'm a very nitpicking partner, you see... :-d


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jmnav said:


> with 8L55 caliber adjusted and regulated (almost a SLA025, only in the exact dimensions of SBDX001/17), a permanent membe


Unfortunately I don't think even Seiko themselves could figure this out, this is why SLA025 has wrong proportions.

This is the difference between a brand like Seiko and for example Bvlgari.

Seiko will try hard to fit the case around the movement to save money where it never ends well.

Bvlgari will not compromise the case design and dimensions, and will try their best to fit the mechanics into the case instead. Well of course this comes at a price tag.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jmnav said:


> with 8L55 caliber adjusted and regulated (almost a SLA025, only in the exact dimensions of SBDX001/17)


Unfortunately I don't think even Seiko themselves could figure this out, this is why SLA025 has wrong proportions.

This is the difference between a brand like Seiko and for example Bvlgari.

Seiko will try hard to skin the case around an already developed and ready to use movement to save time, effort and money where it never ends well.

Bvlgari will never compromise the case design and dimensions, and will try their best to fit the mechanics into the case instead. Well of course this comes at an even steeper price tag (i.e. Octo).

No matter how much nicer the raw materials or higher the price tag, Seiko's efforts to try and shake off their value brand image will become futile unless they start to think and act like a real luxury watchmaker that never compromises with their product design.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

krayzie said:


> No matter how much nicer the raw materials or higher the price tag, Seiko's efforts to try and shake off their value brand image will become futile unless they start to think and act like a real luxury watchmaker that never compromises with their product design.


That's their issue. Seiko IS/WAS a value brand making good quality watches at affordable reasonable prices. What Seiko is attempting to do is position itself as a Luxo brand on some lines and continue to save money on production costs while jacking up the price to increase profits on the majority of their offerings.

Look at pressage line with 4R movements in watches over $1k AUD. 4R watches should be done at half that but the appearance is that oh look it looks classy/luxury on top but all else is cheap underneath and maybe Malaysia or Thailand/China made for premium price and premium markup.

I think the Sumo's are overpriced too now and the 6R is nothing special and from running on the timegrapher very bad and inconsistent accuracy.

I will say that the SLA035J is an incredibly good watch with + 0.5 to +1 sec a day in dial up and not usually more than +6 SPD but again, for the money it's not adjusted positionally and there are COSC level watches for the same money from the Swiss. The Swiss can do that at less or the same costs and high quality. The reason Seiko hasn't done it is to save that cost and take it as profit instead.

I'd have bought a ton more watches from them like the MM200 if it wasn't for this strategy and the QC issues on their mid range stuff.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

SeikoFam said:


> That's their issue. Seiko IS/WAS a value brand making good quality watches at affordable reasonable prices. What Seiko is attempting to do is position itself as a Luxo brand on some lines and continue to save money on production costs while jacking up the price to increase profits on the majority of their offerings.


So the MM300 casing is designed the way it is because it needs to fit the wrist with a bracelet, and that they knew 8L35 is tall so they figured out a way to make the case seem less thick.

Once you turn it back into the old 6159-7001 looking profile with an even taller movement, all of a sudden everything goes horribly wrong.

I think this is why Taro Tanaka can't understand why current Seiko doesn't seem to understand his original designs (reality is they are being constrained by technicality and cost).

Also why Gerald Genta in the 70's told Seiko designers to look into nature (i.e. Tuna Can) instead of copying the Swiss style, he was an advocate of constantly creating something new instead of digging into the archives to recreate the past (similar to Tanaka's thinking of designing an unique case for every model).

Funny how all the Seikos I've ever owned are really homages and recreations of past Tanaka designs led by Kosugi.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

krayzie said:


> So the MM300 casing is designed the way it is because it needs to fit the wrist with a bracelet, and that they knew 8L35 is tall so they figured out a way to make the case seem less thick.


All well and good... but, then, SLA033, with its 8L35 caliber inside, is stated to be just 13mm high (it's only 200m, though, so this is more of an argument about _"no, new SBD14x models couldn't use the 8L35 caliber because it's too tall"_)


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jmnav said:


> All well and good... but, then, SLA033, with its 8L35 caliber inside, is stated to be just 13mm high (it's only 200m, though, so this is more of an argument about _"no, new SBD14x models couldn't use the 8L35 caliber because it's too tall"_)


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15190707


So yes, it might be the perspective, but it seems your SLA033 sits significantly lower than marinemaster, so all "the 8L35 is too tall" arguments is nonsense.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

krayzie said:


> View attachment 15190707


So yes, it might be the perspective, but it seems your SLA033 sits significantly lower than marinemaster, so all "the 8L35 is too tall" arguments is nonsense.


----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

jmnav said:


> So yes, it might be the perspective, but it seems your SLA033 sits significantly lower than marinemaster, so all "the 8L35 is too tall" arguments is nonsense.


Wouldn't the greater depth rating explain the difference in thickness?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jmnav said:


> So yes, it might be the perspective, but it seems your SLA033 sits significantly lower than marinemaster, so all "the 8L35 is too tall" arguments is nonsense.


Well Seiko should seriously refresh the MM300 and 8L35 combo as it's basically 20 years old. Simply rebranding it with the X logo and the Ken Okuyama abomination don't count.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

Tom_W said:


> Wouldn't the greater depth rating explain the difference in thickness?


Or the monocoque case?


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of talk on Seiko movement thickness on WUS as of late, what I'm curious though is what is the actual thickness of the 8L35 movement? May be my Google skill is just bad, but a search of 'Seiko 8L35 thickness' didn't result in any web page with the dimension of the movement.

Also, I'm not sure if the MM300 is thick because of the movement, take for example the Rolex Sub, the 3130 movement is around 6mm thick, yet the watch's overall thickness is around 12mm. Unless the 8L35 is 9mm thick, the thickness of the movement doesn't really explain the thickness of this watch. What I think is far more likely is that the monobloc design and making it suitable for saturation diving are the main reasons for the thickness of this watch.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

aalin13 said:


> Also, I'm not sure if the MM300 is thick because of the movement, take for example the Rolex Sub, the 3130 movement is around 6mm thick, yet the watch's overall thickness is around 12mm. Unless the 8L35 is 9mm thick, the thickness of the movement doesn't really explain the thickness of this watch. What I think is far more likely is that the monobloc design and making it suitable for saturation diving are the main reasons for the thickness of this watch.


Of course is an old design and in this day and age it seems proper having in catalogue the Marinemaster "as is" (but,well, it's not even a Marinemaster anymore right?). My point is what else is on Seiko's catalogue?

Facts seems to be that:
1. 8L35 can be used in diver's watches no thicker than 13mm.
2. Seiko can produce saturation divers without needing to resort neither to monocoque cases nor helium valves: i.e: Prospex LX SNR029.

Add to that the fact that 8L35 is a more than amortized design (AFAIK without any modifications in the last ten years and the only addition of MESM in the last twenty years and even then, based on 9S caliber). So why aren't they using it much more across their mid ranges, using instead, say, 6L which are basically losers when compared with similar niche Swiss offers (i.e. ETA 2824-2)?


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/marinemaster-professional









For the It's not a MarineMaster people, again.


----------



## yycgee (Aug 24, 2019)

jmnav said:


> I'd do: beveled date window and Seiko brand. Better insured accuracy out-of-the-box.
> 
> And, to get the A+, make a gold-on-black version, with 8L55 caliber adjusted and regulated (almost a SLA025, only in the exact dimensions of SBDX001/17), a permanent member of Seiko's catalogue.
> 
> ...


You're right about that actually. The movement is very precise, basically the same in all positions. But it is not very accurate out of the box.

A more detailed date window cutout would be nice, but they get extra credit for the textures steel (?) date window that seems to disappear in dusk and low light, which gives it a uniform look when the lume starts to glow.

As far as the thickness, is it also a design factor. I know of no watch that has this sort of depth to the dial. Judging from how flat the MM200 looks, I bet this isn't possible without adding thickness.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

aalin13 said:


> There seems to be a lot of talk on Seiko movement thickness on WUS as of late, what I'm curious though is what is the actual thickness of the 8L35 movement? May be my Google skill is just bad, but a search of 'Seiko 8L35 thickness' didn't result in any web page with the dimension of the movement.
> 
> Also, I'm not sure if the MM300 is thick because of the movement, take for example the Rolex Sub, the 3130 movement is around 6mm thick, yet the watch's overall thickness is around 12mm. Unless the 8L35 is 9mm thick, the thickness of the movement doesn't really explain the thickness of this watch. What I think is far more likely is that the monobloc design and making it suitable for saturation diving are the main reasons for the thickness of this watch.


Okay so I googled with the character for thick "厚"

Automatic Movements:

8L35 has diameter 28.4mm and thickness 5.3mm

9S55 has diameter 28.4mm and thickness 5.4mm

9S65 has diameter 28.4mm and thickness 5.9mm

8L55 has diameter 28.4mm and thickness 5.99mm

9S85 has diameter 28.4mm and thickness 6.0mm

9SA5 has diameter 31.6mm and thickness 5.18mm

Spring Drive Movements:

5R65/9R65 has diameter 30.0mm and thickness 5.1mm

9RA5 has diameter 34.0mm and thickness 5.0mm

Needless to say Spring Drive and the new 9SA5 will not use monocoque front loader casing due to the ever increasing movement diameter.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

New Crafter Blue on the MM300 017


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Double post


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> https://www.seikowatches.com/jp-ja/products/prospex/marinemaster-professional
> 
> View attachment 15193793
> 
> ...


The bezel insert and the profile of the bezel is wrong which is why the SBDX001/017 are the true non limited MM's.

For years people have been complaining about the old insert and when I received mine I thought it was easily the best insert in my whole collection which include Rolex, Tudor and Omega.

Now they finally have ceramic and the triangle on them is awful and most of the time blemished in some way. Combined with removing the Marinemaster on the dial these watches look like androids at best.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

krayzie said:


> Okay so I googled with the character for thick "厚"
> 
> Automatic Movements:
> 
> ...


Wow, good work on that. Interesting that the new 9RA5 and 9SA5 are barely thinner than their older counterpart despite how everyone made it out to be a huge improvement. Also, as I stated earlier, Rolex 313x movements are from what I Googled, 6mm thick, which shows that the movement thickness is not the main reason for Seiko/Grand Seiko being thicker overall, but more a result of their case and dial design.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

aalin13 said:


> Wow, good work on that. Interesting that the new 9RA5 and 9SA5 are barely thinner than their older counterpart despite how everyone made it out to be a huge improvement. Also, as I stated earlier, Rolex 313x movements are from what I Googled, 6mm thick, which shows that the movement thickness is not the main reason for Seiko/Grand Seiko being thicker overall, but more a result of their case and dial design.


Maybe the case needs to be a certain thickness for them to create those complex surface cuts. But then that doesn't explain why the reissue 62MAS is so thick.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Often wonder why I have 11 other watches when I wear this.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

krayzie said:


> Maybe the case needs to be a certain thickness for them to create those complex surface cuts. But then that doesn't explain why the reissue 62MAS is so thick.


Only Seiko engineers/designers know for sure. To be fair, the SLA017 has a thick domed crystal that adds to some of the thickness. The other thing is, the MM300 for example seems to have quite a lot of depth between the crystal and the dial, which I quite like visually. Whereas some of the thinner divers like the Sub, has more of a flat look to the dial and crystal. Personally, I don't think 2-3mm of difference matters that much to me.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The bezel insert and the profile of the bezel is wrong which is why the SBDX001/017 are the true non limited MM's.
> 
> For years people have been complaining about the old insert and when I received mine I thought it was easily the best insert in my whole collection which include Rolex, Tudor and Omega.
> 
> Now they finally have ceramic and the triangle on them is awful and most of the time blemished in some way. Combined with removing the Marinemaster on the dial these watches look like androids at best.


beauty is in the eye of the beholder - i agree with you 100% and thats a good group photo to shows how balanced the mm300 design is |>


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Often wonder why I have 11 other watches when I wear this.


It's a masterpiece.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Here are some photos of mine latest acquisition. One grail checked!









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

Had to grab a shot of this in the sun.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats Boris, can't go wrong!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

MM









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bva (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine is away for a service and missing it terribly


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Did a little cleaning of the watch today.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Nice pictures Boris! I really like the last one. I really like the new crystal/bezel combo on the new model. These updates were what pushed me to getting mine. I also dig the original model. It’s a great watch.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Zimbe, one of 428


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Every time I put on my '017 I can hardly believe how gorgeous it is. Of all the watches I've owned, no photo I've seen does it full justice. In that sense it's not a photogenic watch because it's just that much better in real life


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the MARINEMASTER on the SBDX001 dial as much as I hate the Prospex logo on newer versions. Sorry guys.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> Here's the watermark


Looks fantastic. 
Unobtrusive but prominent. 

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

My SLA021 was running +0-2 spd (and at one point +2 sec total after weeks of wear) until I didn’t wear it for a few weeks. I put it on last week and noticed it had lost 5 or so sec in less than a day. I figured it just wasn’t wound or something and wrote it off. When I put it on the other day I wore it for a bit, wound it before I set it, same thing- now I’m losing ~4 spd over the last 2 days (1 day on wrist/ 1 resting dial up). What gives? I know it’s within spec it just seems odd for it to happen so suddenly. I vaguely remember maybe fumbling it onto the carpet in my bedroom when I was putting it on but doubt that could be the cause..? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

inspectorj28 said:


> My SLA021 was running +0-2 spd (and at one point +2 sec total after weeks of wear) until I didn't wear it for a few weeks. I put it on last week and noticed it had lost 5 or so sec in less than a day. I figured it just wasn't wound or something and wrote it off. When I put it on the other day I wore it for a bit, wound it before I set it, same thing- now I'm losing ~4 spd over the last 2 days (1 day on wrist/ 1 resting dial up). What gives? I know it's within spec it just seems odd for it to happen so suddenly. I vaguely remember maybe fumbling it onto the carpet in my bedroom when I was putting it on but doubt that could be the cause..?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are running still withins specs. So no worries, automatic watches sometimes speed up sometimes loose time. Do this experiment wear a watych for a full day being active (so it's fully wounded) than correct time and wear it for a week making sure you are winding it fully. Then check accuracy.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> You are running still withins specs. So no worries, automatic watches sometimes speed up sometimes loose time. Do this experiment wear a watych for a full day being active (so it's fully wounded) than correct time and wear it for a week making sure you are winding it fully. Then check accuracy.


I just thought it was odd it started running quite slow compared to before, seemingly out of the blue. Thanks for the response.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

A post I did for my Instagram account.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> A post I did for my Instagram account.


Congrats man!

And a typically excellent shot to go with it


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Congrats man!
> 
> And a typically excellent shot to go with it


Thanks bro!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Tom_W (Apr 21, 2014)

Someone was talking about the cost of the SBDX001 and SBDX017 lately. There is an eBay listing that ends very soon (I have no affiliation). Current bid is ~$1.6k. Watch looks in good shape. It will probably escalate quickly, but there is always a chance. eBay listing number is 333633101828.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/333633101828


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

chriscentro said:


> A post I did for my Instagram account.


Great shot! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Double post


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Double posting is still an issue?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Double posting is still an issue?


No !!! Mishandling sorry


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Wearing the hell outta this thing.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My beloved is back from Japan and running at plus 2 seconds. When regulated the 8L35 is every bit as good as a Swiss movement.


----------



## S.D.A.B. (Aug 4, 2014)

I absolutely love the MM300 and def won't be selling it, but man the chunky clasp feels like I've got a boat on my wrist.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Galaga said:


> My beloved is back from Japan and running at plus 2 seconds. When regulated the 8L35 is every bit as good as a Swiss movement.


I have the same finding, after service, my MM300 runs in the 2~3s/d range, very impressed!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

S.D.A.B. said:


> I absolutely love the MM300 and def won't be selling it, but man the chunky clasp feels like I've got a boat on my wrist.


I just ordered a Strapcode Hexad with divers clasp on the advice of @Cobia.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I just ordered a Strapcode Hexad with divers clasp on the advice of @Cobia.


Nice move bro, hoping youll love it.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I just ordered a Strapcode Hexad with divers clasp on the advice of @Cobia.


Not my pics but it looks slick, so does the superengineer2 although it doesnt taper and has some real weight to it which i know youre not a fan of.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

Thinking about selling mine!!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Noelandry said:


> Thinking about selling mine!!!


 Only allowed when you are able to provide us with a very good reason! 

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Does the mm300 wear similarly as a tuna(300m sbbn model)? My tuna is wonderfully comfy but I’m looking for something a little lower profile (literally and figuratively, a little more refined. My prime candidate is an omega seamaster, but I’m taking a second look at the mm300. 

Thanks in advance for comments.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

cave diver said:


> Does the mm300 wear similarly as a tuna(300m sbbn model)? My tuna is wonderfully comfy but I'm looking for something a little lower profile (literally and figuratively, a little more refined. My prime candidate is an omega seamaster, but I'm taking a second look at the mm300.
> 
> Thanks in advance for comments.


IMO, it wears better than a Tuna. Both top heavy, but the case shape of the tuna, even the 300M models, wear very big IMO (although the short L2L means they fit on most wrists). It's definitely a thick watch, so probably no "lower profile" though.


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Cobia said:


> Not my pics but it looks slick, so does the superengineer2 although it doesnt taper and has some real weight to it which i know youre not a fan of.
> View attachment 15331058
> 
> View attachment 15331059
> ...


This one also on strapcode just a different one


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

that superoyster looks phenomenal.


----------



## S.D.A.B. (Aug 4, 2014)

Galaga said:


> I just ordered a Strapcode Hexad with divers clasp on the advice of @Cobia.


the strapcode bracelets look like they had a pretty heavy duty clasp as well, is it supposed to feel a lot better though ?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Can anyone confirm if this is from strapcode with the tudor bb58 bracrlet on it. I found the strapcode specific from mm300 does a different endlink compardd to this one in the photo.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Like a friggin' torch!


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great on ISOfrane IMO, only a little worried about the springbars (using standard ones, the fat ones are really hard to squeeze in)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

I wouldn't use standard springbars. It's about the springbar tip - standard ones are thinner than seikos fatties. After some time you eventually gonna wear&tear the lug hole.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

ToxicNAtos makes a slim barrel fat tip bar that is great for using standard straps with seiko divers


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

boatswain said:


> ToxicNAtos makes a slim barrel fat tip bar that is great for using standard straps with seiko divers


Ordered, thanks!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Such a great watch.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Been holding out getting the Crafter Blue, but yours looks killer! How you liking the "swapped out" clasp situation on yours?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Been holding out getting the Crafter Blue, but yours looks killer! How you liking the "swapped out" clasp situation on yours?


Love it! I have an extra clasp so don't have to swap now.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again.....


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi everyone! I don't post here that often..
Have you guys seen the new range of bracelets for MM300 from Strapcode? Not new models per se but new end links. Has anyone of you ordered it yet? I ordered super o boyer yesterday and can't wait to get it. For now I can't take my SLA021 from crafter blue but wonder how the bracelet is going to fit.
















Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

Sharing my love of mm300.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Holy crap!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

aceivan said:


> Sharing my love of mm300.
> View attachment 15346303
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

WatchitBoris said:


> Hi everyone! I don't post here that often..
> Have you guys seen the new range of bracelets for MM300 from Strapcode? Not new models per se but new end links. Has anyone of you ordered it yet? I ordered super o boyer yesterday and can't wait to get it. For now I can't take my SLA021 from crafter blue but wonder how the bracelet is going to fit.
> 
> 
> ...


The first photo is the boyer bracelet right?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The first photo is the boyer bracelet right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Yes, with the new end link.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Please take note that strapcode bracelets are not diashield coated. So the watch case has slightly different hue. Not a big deal but noticable.


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Please take note that strapcode bracelets are not diashield coated. So the watch case has slightly different hue. Not a big deal but noticable.


Thanks for the heads up! 
Unfortunately they do not offer flat shippijg rate atm due to post lockdown and I'm not paying $65 for express shipping so I canceled my order until they start shipping again regularly. L
I really want this bracelet. Gives real oyster feel to the watch.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

WatchitBoris said:


> Yes, with the new end link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Ok just making sure..I did buy this and it should arrive later today will post a photo of it later for you.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Ok just making sure..I did buy this and it should arrive later today will post a photo of it later for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Can't wait! Please do share 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Lovin' this badboy


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

All time favorite.









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

The 017


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

WatchitBoris said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Unfortunately they do not offer flat shippijg rate atm due to post lockdown and I'm not paying $65 for express shipping so I canceled my order until they start shipping again regularly. L
> I really want this bracelet. Gives real oyster feel to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It's certainly different...I love the look and you won't be disappointed...I'm using the Seiko clasp from the original but it feels very comfortable






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

The angles on this thing are amazing. 

I've had an skx, baby tuna, sumo, shogun, turtle but this mm300 takes the cake. 

I'd even put it opposite a Tag, Omega, Tudor or anything south of a Sub.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> It's certainly different...I love the look and you won't be disappointed...I'm using the Seiko clasp from the original but it feels very comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good man! Great combo. Congrats!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

As I said, the hue of metal is a bit different. For me a dealbreakar but hey, knock yourself out and wear what you want


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

WatchitBoris said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Unfortunately they do not offer flat shippijg rate atm due to post lockdown and I'm not paying $65 for express shipping so I canceled my order until they start shipping again regularly. L
> I really want this bracelet. Gives real oyster feel to the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm disappointed in them charging taxes where they should not be charging taxes to countries where it's not required to, even more so that HK has no sales taxes either. This is a sly ploy to collect extra revenue, pretty low act.


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

SeikoFam said:


> I'm disappointed in them charging taxes where they should not be charging taxes to countries where it's not required to, even more so that HK has no sales taxes either. This is a sly ploy to collect extra revenue, pretty low act.


Hm definitely not cool if that's their practice.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Yeah, on check out was showing I needed to pay taxes, in USD and I worked out at 15%. Even our own VAT here is 10%. 

In doing that they've lost me as a customer, I can live without a bracelet.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

I was surprised you guys paid taxes I bought mine and there was no taxes and all I paid was 15 dollars for FedEx shipping... I live in the US. Are you sure there aren't taxes that your states/countries of residence are requering?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> I was surprised you guys paid taxes I bought mine and there was no taxes and all I paid was 15 dollars for FedEx shipping... I live in the US. Are you sure there aren't taxes that your states/countries of residence are requering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Normally places like Amazon, Ebay or Aliex are the only ones that will take taxes and remit to the government. Some small shops like strapcode don't and taxes through customs is not collected under $1000.

So shipping anything via post or DHL, Fedex etc. Don't incur taxes. The thing is even if they were somehow required to collect tax it is only 10% whereas they are charging 15% and charging it on shipping too!


----------



## WatchitBoris (Aug 14, 2018)

SeikoFam said:


> Normally places like Amazon, Ebay or Aliex are the only ones that will take taxes and remit to the government. Some small shops like strapcode don't and taxes through customs is not collected.
> 
> So shipping anything via post or DHL, Fedex etc. Don't incur taxes. The thing is even if they were somehow required to collect tax it is only 10% whereas they are charging 15% and charging it on shipping too!
> 
> View attachment 15350113


Don't think I had any tax added to my order but they offered me Flat shipping rate of $10 first which I prefer because it's less likely it will go to customs in my country. Express shipping was $65!! After I made my order they wrote to me flat shipping is unavailable due to covid lockdown when in fact I checked Hong Kong Post and they announced it's opened again so Idk.  Instead they offered upgrade FedEx for additional $25 which I'm not happy with. FedEx always sends it to customs so I get charged with 25% import tax on item + shipping value and processing expenses. So in total, a $115 bracelet would cost me $200! I know import tax is not their problem but c'mon... I think I don't need a bracelet anymore lol.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

WatchitBoris said:


> Don't think I had any tax added to my order but they offered me Flat shipping rate of $10 first which I prefer because it's less likely it will go to customs in my country. Express shipping was $65!! After I made my order they wrote to me flat shipping is unavailable due to covid lockdown when in fact I checked Hong Kong Post and they announced it's opened again so Idk.  Instead they offered upgrade FedEx for additional $25 which I'm not happy with. FedEx always sends it to customs so I get charged with 25% import tax on item + shipping value and processing expenses. So in total, a $115 bracelet would cost me $200! I know import tax is not their problem but c'mon... I think I don't need a bracelet anymore lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


That's my thoughts too, it ends up costing me ~$170 AUD for a bracelet, no thanks. I think turtles are not much more than that.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

My early edition SBDX001 with the hand filled lume plots. Charmingly uneven!!









This piece is mint and I aim to keep it that way.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## tndude (Apr 24, 2018)

aceivan said:


> Sharing my love of mm300.
> View attachment 15346303
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Dang dude! You win! Best collection ever! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I just ordered a Strapcode Hexad with divers clasp on the advice of @Cobia.


Got it yet bro?


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I love my new jubilee bracelet. Damn it looks amazing.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

joaquin1986 said:


> I love my new jubilee bracelet. Damn it looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you switch to the jubilee? Just curious. I think the Mm bracelet is pretty decent.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Why did you switch to the jubilee? Just curious. I think the Mm bracelet is pretty decent.


I got bored with the original bracelet and with my crafterblue rubber strap. I guess putting it on a jubilee gives the watch a new character.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxsash (Feb 4, 2013)

I have waited a while to be able to join the illustrious MM300 group. I have a small wrist but I am very happy with how the watch looks and wears. Thanks for all the great pics and comments in this thread as they were so helpful. The water mark on the bezel is from my sea swim a couple of days ago.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

I joined the club today. After owning nearly a hundred watches from Rolex subs to oris's to many others, I feel confident when I say this watch definitely does not wear like a 44 mm. It wears much much closer to a 41/42 mm., It's just that it's thick and that gives the appearance of a bigger watch. But I like that. I've had 3 Oris Aquis 43.5 and the Seiko wears better and smaller than the Oris... Even though I've heard a lot of complaints about the bracelet on this watch I actually think it's a great bracelet, feels great on the wrist, and the ratcheting system works perfectly..
















Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Got it yet bro?


Yes. I haven't fitted it yet. I'm enjoying it on the OEM rubber.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mirabello1 said:


> I joined the club today. After owning nearly a hundred watches from Rolex subs to oris's to many others, I feel confident when I say this watch definitely does not wear like a 44 mm. It wears much much closer to a 41/42 mm., It's just that it's thick and that gives the appearance of a bigger watch. But I like that. I've had 3 Oris Aquis 43.5 and the Seiko wears better and smaller than the Oris... Even though I've heard a lot of complaints about the bracelet on this watch I actually think it's a great bracelet, feels great on the wrist, and the ratcheting system works perfectly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks excellent


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

double


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Morning shot









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Jowens said:


> View attachment 15356563


Beautiful! What strap is that?


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Figured I'd hop on board this train

View media item 15249332


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

jhanna1701 said:


> Beautiful! What strap is that?


Thank you. It's a Zuludiver Mark IV, purchased from StrapGecko. The strap itself is made by Bonetto Cinturini, and it has a surprisingly nice milled clasp.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Another while I'm putting off work


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

cave diver said:


> Does the mm300 wear similarly as a tuna(300m sbbn model)? My tuna is wonderfully comfy but I'm looking for something a little lower profile (literally and figuratively, a little more refined. My prime candidate is an omega seamaster, but I'm taking a second look at the mm300.
> 
> Thanks in advance for comments.


I've had both in the past and for me the Tuna was a more comfortable wear and didn't feel as heavy. The weight seemed to be distributed more evenly and felt less top heavy than the MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

_Battle Royale [email protected]_ ? ?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Travelller said:


> _Battle Royale [email protected]_


Oh man. That's a serious pair. Love them both. 

Tough call. Tough call.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


Oh man. 
Nice pickup CC


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Oh man.
> Nice pickup CC


Haha it's not mine. Too expensive to buy


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

The blue MM calls to me.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Sunday morning lume










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

On the beach









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys, anyone know if the newer sla021 and sbdx017 wears differently? i tried both on, sla021 (new) and sbdx017 (used) and feel that the newer models are more comfortable on wrist.


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Any advice about this scratch? It is not felt under nail so it is not deep. I dont even know where i scratched it i baby this watch 








Also show me scratches on your marinemasters please?it would make me feel better 

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

roughwater said:


> Hi guys, anyone know if the newer sla021 and sbdx017 wears differently? i tried both on, sla021 (new) and sbdx017 (used) and feel that the newer models are more comfortable on wrist.


You're probably imagining it. However, the bracelet on the SLA021 has H links and I don't think the SBDX017 bracelet does, and has just single piece links instead. I really don't think the links on the SLA021 can articulate though, so yeah, you're most likely imagining it. The only other difference is the bezel.



ricPe said:


> Any advice about this scratch? It is not felt under nail so it is not deep. I dont even know where i scratched it i baby this watch


Diashield coated, so basically there's nothing you can do. You could maybe send it to Seiko and they work some kind of magic on it (or replace the case for a lot of money), but nobody else is going to be able to fix that.


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> ...Diashield coated, so basically there's nothing you can do...


It's the only thing I hate about my Seiko SLA* divers 
(*my SBDX001, 1st Gen MM300, has no Diashield coating  🙌 )😉 🍻


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ricPe said:


> Any advice about this scratch? It is not felt under nail so it is not deep. I dont even know where i scratched it i baby this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an SBDX001 or 017? If the 001 then no worries, but if the 017, then yeah, you've got the Diashield conundrum. One of the reasons I hate that coating.


----------



## ricPe (Jun 17, 2018)

Hale color said:


> Is that an SBDX001 or 017? If the 001 then no worries, but if the 017, then yeah, you've got the Diashield conundrum. One of the reasons I hate that coating.


Sla021

Poslano sa mog Mi 9T koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)

ricPe said:


> Any advice about this scratch? It is not felt under nail so it is not deep. I dont even know where i scratched it i baby this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I visited Seiko Ginza Dream Centre (Tokyo) last November, I had the chance to ask the manager about concerns with micro scratches on SLA. I asked him how much does it cost to have it touched up and he checked it for me. It cost about 33,000 Yen for service every 3 years and light polishing on the whole watch and bracelet is included if owner approves. It's not too bad considering what Omega and Rolex charges for their servicing.

Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Thinking of pulling the trigger on the 023.


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Finally got around to trying the SLA023 on its rubber strap and I'm loving it. I guess some people don't like the additional length but I do think it adds to the character of this as a true dive watch.


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

SBDX001










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Anyone looking to offload their sbdx001? I miss this ...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

ricPe said:


> Any advice about this scratch? It is not felt under nail so it is not deep. I dont even know where i scratched it i baby this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got some scratches on mine. Depending how hard I try I can make them visible on photos. But in normal use they are hard to spot:

















Just don't bother and wear the watch. It's a goddamn diver - meant to be used. I wear my watches, change the straps now and then. So they get marked slightly it's inevitable. Want the pristine condition? Keep ya pieces in safe or somethin


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

So I've been going through this thread, and as much as the blue 023 lured me in at first, I think the black 021 is the one I'm going to go with.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Back in the club!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

If Seiko comes out with more colorways for the 300 this year, I would love to see a grey dial. Something similar to the new SBDC101 would be awesome.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Been 10 years out the club but now i'm back


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

My favourite Seiko has a new dress.

Thanks @Cobia


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

bazza. said:


> Been 10 years out the club but now i'm back


Love that blue


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> My favourite Seiko has a new dress.
> 
> Thanks @Cobia
> 
> ...


That looks slick, you like it?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> That looks slick, you like it?


I like the fact that it tapers. It's hefty but it suits the watch.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

The marinemasters  nothing beats the classics 👊


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I like the fact that it tapers. It's hefty but it suits the watch.


Its man size, suits the watch a lot better, looks great bro.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Got this one this week. I've owned several versions in the past, I think this blue is my favorite!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Its man size, suits the watch a lot better, looks great bro.


Thanks again.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

New bracelet


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Got a question. Checked out the fit of the endlinks on the SLA021 MM300 and it's finicky. Some tiny movement and tiny gap between the endlink and case. Is this common and normal? Any solution to improve the fit?


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

No issues here for the SLA023 with the original bracelet, not even with the aftermarket strapcode bracelet. Did you buy the watch new or do you still have the extra fat springbars? The fat original ones should provide a snug fit.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

balzebub said:


> Got a question. Checked out the fit of the endlinks on the SLA021 MM300 and it's finicky. Some tiny movement and tiny gap between the endlink and case. Is this common and normal? Any solution to improve the fit?


Yeah, it's common issue with this model. I've personally handled 2 of them each had this typical seiko quality defect. It's easy to see on youtube also (check the reviews). Yet no worries, LX line (twice the price) suffers the same issue. Getting a perfect fit is like winning a lottery or like a turtle with no aligment issues 

There is an easy fix however. Take the OEM spring bars and place a small piece of sticky tape on them. Just to make them a little "fattier". This will cause the endlink to be more adhesive to the case.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

There is a slight bit of play on one of mine.
Still yearning to add the blue..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## okiesfan (Oct 9, 2017)

raggyboy said:


> Here is mine. Will add more pics later.


those risemen are the most slept on g-shock. iLOVE mine


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

13 days in and my SLA023 is a total of 5 seconds fast over 13 days! Combination of wearing and a watch winder.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From this morning on a Erika's MN.










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## wristbuddies (Aug 20, 2020)

My 1.5 month old SBDX017. Still feeling surreal for able to find a bn piece of this amazing diver 









Insta: wristbuddies


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

roughwater said:


> sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


I vote to keep SBDX017 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

roughwater said:


> sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


Both beautiful, but think down the line the 017 is the better one to keep.

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

Hard to choose between rubber and bracelet


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

roughwater said:


> sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


Hang on to that 017. 023 will be easier to find again when you're able to accommodate both.


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Was about to sell SBDX017 recently. So glad that I changed my mind.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Happy Friday!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

ok man, thanks for all the replies. i got the sla023 because it was selling at quite a good price (2k usd)... almost the same price as i bought the 017. thus end up with 2 MMs lol


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

The 017 is probably going to be the one people want more at a later date. Personally if I had to choose betweeen the 017 and my SLA035J I'd take the 35 all day every day. Against the 023 not so much.

One thing that has made me question the 017 is all the Chinese copies with similar text on the dial has given me the feeling of cheapening the 017


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

roughwater said:


> ok man, thanks for all the replies. i got the sla023 because it was selling at quite a good price...


Congrats - nice MM 👏


SeikoFam said:


> One thing that has made me question the 017 is all the Chinese copies with similar text on the dial has given me the feeling of cheapening the 017


I own the 017 and I also own a Sea Dweller - similar enough to the Submariner, one of the most copied diving watches on the face of the Earth. This unfortunate fact however doesn't diminish my appreciation for my SD so let them copy the 017 all they want 🍻

_My four oh-so-awesome Seiko divers 🙌_


----------



## neilziesing (Feb 14, 2016)

Just wore my SBDX001.(ser#47) yesterday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm now 18 days into my latest fling with a MM300 and this thing is amazing me. I don't normally "time" my watches but I couldn't help noticing how accurate this one is. Only 9 seconds fast in 18 days, combination of wearing and a watch winder. What's even more amazing is this gorgeous blue dial!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)




----------



## wristbuddies (Aug 20, 2020)

SBDX017 on my slim 6.5" wrist 😄


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

got the sbdx001 back on the original rubber strap after spending most of its time on the crafter blue. Thinking of getting a waffle strap, but I only know of uncle seiko, which I really like as I have it on my 22mm turtles. Apart from the Hima strap that was mentioned earlier (no longer on amazon), does anyone have the MM300 on any other waffle? Doesn't seem to be a popular choice from what I can see.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

The US waffle is great, but I find it too thin for the MM300.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

vlke said:


> got the sbdx001 back on the original rubber strap after spending most of its time on the crafter blue. Thinking of getting a waffle strap, but I only know of uncle seiko, which I really like as I have it on my 22mm turtles. Apart from the Hima strap that was mentioned earlier (no longer on amazon), does anyone have the MM300 on any other waffle? Doesn't seem to be a popular choice from what I can see.
> View attachment 15415790


Changed it for you to an US waffle. I like the look, but at the moment not my favorite for the summer due to wrist thickness swings.


















IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for the photo TagTime. It looks fantastic but if the thickness of my us 22mm waffle is anything to go by, I do agree that it would be on the thin side.


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

New arrival 









Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

@up

Seiko DevilMaster 300


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Fancied a change from the bracelet, and thought I would try the rubber strap from my Willard 153 . I think it's a really comfortable strap & goes well with watch .


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

If anyone has experience with crafterblue strap, I could use some advice.

On this side of the strap, the bars do find the lug holes, however, doesn't fully "click" into a secure position.

A light tug and it'll pop right out.

I have tested two sets of spring bars with and without different straps and this problem is only presented on the "short" side of the crafterblue strap.

Any help would be appreciated.

Watch is a SLA021









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Whoagorgeous I had the same problem with my crafter blue, it WOULD NOT snap all the way into place. I f'd around with it until I got so frustrated I threw the POS in the trash.


----------



## wristbuddies (Aug 20, 2020)

Excellent Zaratsu polishing 😍


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Howa said:


> Whoagorgeous I had the same problem with my crafter blue, it WOULD NOT snap all the way into place. I f'd around with it until I got so frustrated I threw the POS in the trash.


=(

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

SBDX001 on a shark mesh with a shark.


----------



## Rocco123 (Nov 24, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> Fancied a change from the bracelet, and thought I would try the rubber strap from my Willard 153 . I think it's a really comfortable strap & goes well with watch .
> View attachment 15419522
> View attachment 15419523
> View attachment 15419524
> ...


This is awesome


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

Galaga said:


>


Is that the stock bracelet? Looks great!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

OkiFrog said:


> Is that the stock bracelet? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No. Strapcode Hexad.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

roughwater said:


> sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


SBDX017


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

roughwater said:


> sbdx017 or sla023 (blue mm300), which one should i keep? can't afford to keep both....


Sbdx017


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

Really in love with MM300

My humble collection so far
Sbdx001,003,012,017,021,023,025,033
sla011j1 & sla011j1 (thai)
Sbex007(sla025j1)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Damn it, that a nice collection!


----------



## jimanchower (Jun 30, 2015)

aceivan said:


> Really in love with MM300
> 
> My humble collection so far
> Sbdx001,003,012,017,021,023,025,033
> ...


What if you had to pare it down to only two: a limited edition and a non-LE. Which two would you keep? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## aceivan (Sep 12, 2011)

jimanchower said:


> What if you had to pare it down to only two: a limited edition and a non-LE. Which two would you keep? Inquiring minds want to know.


Brutal.... 
I have to dig hard and reply.
I will come to you in 1538362738days later with an answer


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

DarthVedder said:


> View attachment 15431325


Liking the strap, what is it?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

clyde_frog said:


> Liking the strap, what is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Barton straps sailcloth. It's very comfortable and looks pretty great on the watch.









Sailcloth Quick Release Watch Straps | BARTON Watch Bands


BARTON's latest - The Sailcloth quick release watch band features premium nylon weave with a smooth leather backing. Each band is designed with padding for comfort and durability, a 316L surgical grade brushed stainless steel buckle, and a 2mm taper from watch head to buckle. Available in 18mm...




www.bartonwatchbands.com


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

DarthVedder said:


> Barton straps sailcloth. It's very comfortable and looks pretty great on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~looks like a very nice band but I would imagine it wouldn't wear well outdoors where I live work and play (north central Fla.). My climate is truly, the armpit of humidity. IOW, I sweat a lot, w/o even trying


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

kevio said:


>


Looks good on the 149 strap 

Does it fill the lugs nicely?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Antireflective coating does the job 👌


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~looks like a very nice band but I would imagine it wouldn't wear well outdoors where I live work and play (north central Fla.). My climate is truly, the armpit of humidity. IOW, I sweat a lot, w/o even trying


It's exactly for that kind of weather because it's made from waterproof synthetic materials. I also live in a high humidity weather and it is very comfortable.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Looks good on the 149 strap
> 
> Does it fill the lugs nicely?


The 149 strap works really well on the MM300. It fills up almost all of the space.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

TGIF


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Looked down and had a few seconds to snap a quick shot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Favorite Summer strap for my MM300.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

What's not to love?










IG: Duikhorloge


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

I know... I love these things....


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

On SLA021 (top) rubber :


----------



## phant0omx (Jul 31, 2011)

Anybody get an 045 in yet?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 Today!


----------



## wristography (Sep 16, 2020)

chriscentro said:


> TGIF


Beautiful shot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liyolai (May 30, 2011)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

another SLA019J1


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A 023 this afternoon,


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

My 017 in Prisma light.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> A 023 this afternoon,
> View attachment 15458562
> View attachment 15458563


Man I love that blue and gold


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Sunday blues ,


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

Error... sorry.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys how is your power reserve in ur SLA's? Closer to 50h or 40h?


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

Tested at +55h !


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

New SBDX017 made in March this year. Had it about a week now, couldn't resist.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Latisap said:


> Tested at +55h !


How exacly did you test it? How many winds with crown?


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> How exacly did you test it? How many winds with crown?


I tested it "dial up" and did not touch it until it stopped. but i don't remind how many winds (full for sure) !

Sorry for my english, i'am French.

Bests regards.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

ofted42 said:


> New SBDX017 made in March this year. Had it about a week now, couldn't resist.


Hi !

Where did you bought it ??

I bought mine recently on SoloJapan.

Many thanks !

Laurent


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ofted42 said:


> New SBDX017 made in March this year. Had it about a week now, couldn't resist.


They made the SBDX017 this year? It wasn't replaced with the SBDX023?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ofted42 said:


> New SBDX017 made in March this year. Had it about a week now, couldn't resist.
> 
> View attachment 15461693
> 
> ...


Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the 017 was last made in late 2017, possibly very early 2018. What's the first two digits in the serial number?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The green on the strap code oyster...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


> Hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the 017 was last made in late 2017, possibly very early 2018. What's the first two digits in the serial number?


Interesting, that's what I thought too but the serial number begins with 03 (that's a zero). They didn't make the sbdx017 in 2010 as far as I know.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ofted42 said:


> Interesting, that's what I thought too but the serial number begins with 03 (that's a zero). They didn't make the sbdx017 in 2010 as far as I know.


Does it have the Prospex logo on the crown? Sounds like a dumb question, but the date doesn't make sense for a 017.

I say this since I have a 001 from 2008, however it had a complete service by Seiko Japan and they also did a crown tube repair. However they did not have any sterile crowns left so they had to use a 017.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Yep, logo on the crown. Box matches the watch serial number and all the tags are there including the diashield tag. Maybe an email to Seiko is in order.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ofted42 said:


> View attachment 15462443


Well, that's a real head scratcher. I'd be interested to know what the outcome is on this...


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought a NOS last week from Japan and the serial starts with 03 too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Interesting, the plot thickens. Wonder if they cranked out a few leftover ones with what they had left.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Early evening shot ,


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The serial format would have changed and it's not indicating date the same way as it used to. Why the hell would they still be making a watch they discontinued years ago to replace with a more expensive version? Makes no sense.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> evening shot ,


----------



## T2Z (Sep 23, 2020)

ofted42 said:


> Interesting, the plot thickens. Wonder if they cranked out a few leftover ones with what they had left.


That could be a possibility. I am completely new to this forum, but live in Japan and have bought a NOS sbdx017 from a Seiko outlet store 2 weeks ago. My serial number starts with 03, too. Guess why around 200 NOS watches are emerging now?


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Threw it on a watchgecko kudu leather strap. Definitely a fan.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

T2Z said:


> That could be a possibility. I am completely new to this forum, but live in Japan and have bought a NOS sbdx017 from a Seiko outlet store 2 weeks ago. My serial number starts with 03, too. Guess why around 200 NOS watches are emerging now?


I saw a few NOS on the bay last week. Coming from Japan.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HusabergAngola79 (Apr 5, 2018)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue on blue


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Absolutely love that one! 

I think it's the best of the 55th year anniversary set. 

The hands are just stunning.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Interesting to see that the SBDX001/017 is slowly rising in value on the second hand market and is now consistently demanding more than a preowned ceramic version.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Absolutely love that one!
> 
> I think it's the best of the 55th year anniversary set.
> 
> The hands are just stunning.


Thank you!

I have to admit that while I liked the looks of it, it wasn't really on my radar...and then I tried it on. That was it.

The finishing and dial on this watch are really something else. Huge fan so far and in spite of its size, very comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Latisap said:


> View attachment 15467379


Really nice capture of the warm reflections. Hard to beat the old lacquered bezel insert.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Travelller said:


>


So so good


----------



## rleetal (Sep 13, 2012)

chriscentro said:


>


perfect!


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Really nice capture of the warm reflections. Hard to beat the old lacquered bezel insert.


Thank you


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Do these wear as the listed size (44mm) suggest?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> Do these wear as the listed size (44mm) suggest?


More like a 42mm IMHO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Waser said:


> More like a 42mm IMHO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Seems it may be. The case is 44mm but extrudes out a bit from the bezel. Is the bezel around 42 or 43mm?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

I’m not sure exactly on the width of the bezel but yes the case is a bit wider than the bezel. Also the dial is relatively small which makes it wear smaller. 

My wrist is 6.75 inches and it wears fine. The lug to lug is quite short which helps.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

TraserH3 said:


> Thanks, Seems it may be. The case is 44mm but extrudes out a bit from the bezel. Is the bezel around 42 or 43mm?


I actually get 40mm. I was also at first put off by the case numbers, but kept coming back because of the beauty. Took the gamble to buy it unseen/worn in the flesh and glad I did. All my concerns were not valid and it is the most worn watch in my collection.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks! I had similar experience with a Doxa, you really cannot just go by listed mm case size!


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

I think these wear great, a bit tall but that just makes it feel a bit more prominent and chunky.


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

TagTime said:


> I actually get 40mm. I was also at first put off by the case numbers, but kept coming back because of the beauty. Took the gamble to buy it unseen/worn in the flesh and glad I did. All my concerns were not valid and it is the most worn watch in my collection.


I had similar concerns as well but still end up buying sbdx001. None of the concerns were justified, end up loving the watch.


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Greetings everyone.


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Does anyone know if I can change bezel of sbdx001/17 to ceramic?


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Galaga said:


> Interesting to see that the SBDX001/017 is slowly rising in value on the second hand market and is now consistently demanding more than a preowned ceramic version.


Glad that I decided to go with the pre-owned 001 rather than the ceramic one. I like the warm look of the older model.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Marinemaster0495 said:


> Does anyone know if I can change bezel of sbdx001/17 to ceramic?


Nope, it's coated satinless steel.


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> Nope, it's coates satinless steel.


Thanks. How about changing the entire bezel? Anyone selling such thing?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

@Marinemaster0495

Originals are pricey, dunno if ceramic replacement even exists. But hey, there is nothing wrong with coated ss bezel. More prone to scratches - yes but you cannot shatter it like ceramics. You win some you loose some, I guess. This ss bezel is part of old MM charm.


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> @Marinemaster0495
> 
> Originals are pricey, dunno if ceramic replacement even exists. But hey, there is nothing wrong with coated ss bezel. More prone to scratches - yes but you cannot shatter it like ceramics. You win some you loose some, I guess. This ss bezel is part of old MM charm.


Agree, but still...

I bought it pre owned in almost mint, that's why I still feel nervous about the thought of having scratches. But i take your point.

I could have gone with sla021 with ceramic and sapphire, but 001 really has a nicer look to me.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Marinemaster0495 said:


> I still feel nervous about the thought of having scratches


It is a proper, tool diver watch. Want to avoid scratches? Keep it in the "safe" place and never wear


----------



## Marinemaster0495 (Sep 25, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> It is a proper, tool diver watch. Want to avoid scratches? Keep it in the "safe" place and never wear
> 
> View attachment 15476475


Lol.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Marinemaster0495 said:


> Agree, but still...
> 
> I bought it pre owned in almost mint, that's why I still feel nervous about the thought of having scratches. But i take your point.
> 
> I could have gone with sla021 with ceramic and sapphire, but 001 really has a nicer look to me.


The first ding will sting but in 30 years it's gonna look sweet! 😜 The more I look up vintage Seiko divers the more I can't wait for mine to get to that stage!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

There’s a charm to the original 001/017 lacquered bezel that is lost with the new ceramic bezel IMHO. 

I purposely sought out a NOS 017 as I wanted the original bezel (and dial). 

I think long term Seiko will look back and realise they missed a step dropping the ‘Marinemaster’ text. It was really developing some recognition as a dive icon under that name. Imagine Rolex dropping ‘Submariner’ from the dial back in the 70’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

017 for me today


----------



## Teddy Blanchard (Jun 2, 2020)

Waser said:


> I think long term Seiko will look back and realise they missed a step dropping the 'Marinemaster' text. It was really developing some recognition as a dive icon under that name. Imagine Rolex dropping 'Submariner' from the dial back in the 70's.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. Why throw away an iconic name? Then again, in 5 years Seiko will then use it as an excuse to reissue more watches with "marinemaster" text and people will scope them up. I have little doubt they could move away from Prospex and have a plan to properly brand their watches and dials. There is an issue that Omega has copywritten every variation of the word master for watches- Globemaster, Railmaster, Speedmaster, Seamaster and hundreds more we dont know about.


----------



## tuffode (Apr 10, 2019)

I agree, Marinemaster sounds and looks much better that PROSPEX.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Variety my friend. It is an X, doesn't say the word Prospex anywhere.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I really don't care about the Marinemaster text and I think the new dial is cleaner (plus I really like the matching gold 300M and seconds hand), and also I prefer the ceramic bezel to the lacquer. The only thing I do prefer about the SBDX001, which I wish the SLA had, is the thicker metal edges around the hour indices. Also I'd probably have a lume pip over the whole lume triangle given the choice. As an owner I obviously love the look of the SLA already, but if it had the thicker indices of the 001 and standard lume pip it would look amazing.


----------



## praetor47 (Dec 3, 2018)

anybody with a 16cm wrist or thereabouts wearing theirs on a leather or rubber strap? any wrist pics (particularly from the side or diagonally )? trying to decide if i want to "risk it" 'cause design wise i think it's one of the most beautiful divers on the planet, but that thickness really really bothers me on my tiny wrist :/

while we're at it, people who have both the older hardlex non-ceramic and new ceramic models, is the old one ever slightly thinner?

edit: it also looks like the SBDX001/017 has "flatter" hour markers on the top, or is it just a light thing, Latisap?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Don't risk it. If you're worried about the size you should look at something else. It's a big watch even on an 18cm wrist just because of the thickness, not the other dimensions as it wears really well and doesn't look like 44mm at all. The 001 and 017 bezel is slightly slimmer, because the SLA bezel is deeper to accommodate a thick ceramic insert.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)

praetor47 said:


> edit: it also looks like the SBDX001/017 has "flatter" hour markers on the top, or is it just a light thing, Latisap?


Hi, i think they are the same, some pics of SBDX017 :


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

praetor47 said:


> anybody with a 16cm wrist or thereabouts wearing theirs on a leather or rubber strap? any wrist pics (particularly from the side or diagonally )? trying to decide if i want to "risk it" 'cause design wise i think it's one of the most beautiful divers on the planet, but that thickness really really bothers me on my tiny wrist :/
> 
> while we're at it, people who have both the older hardlex non-ceramic and new ceramic models, is the old one ever slightly thinner?
> 
> edit: it also looks like the SBDX001/017 has "flatter" hour markers on the top, or is it just a light thing, Latisap?




















Kangaroo NATO


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Ni ten ichi ryu.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

What’s interesting about this design in particular is how little they had to change from original 1968 design to be relevant today. Cannot say the same about other diver models from other brands.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> View attachment 15477616


You got this and you got the Seiko Ninja sumo?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Beloved mm300 on the cool cb rubber










Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> You got this and you got the Seiko Ninja sumo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yeah that's right. Why do you ask?


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

017 for today


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Yeah that's right. Why do you ask?


I'd prefer this over the sumo any day. I actually traded my Ninja Sumo for a SLA021.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

watchninja123 said:


> Beloved mm300 on the cool cb rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh MAN! love that on yellow! I havent been able to find that color where did you get?


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> oh MAN! love that on yellow! I havent been able to find that color where did you get?


Hey there, yea yellow really makes the watch pop. I found it on the Japanese rakuten website. Paid a premium for it haha...

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

watchninja123 said:


> Hey there, yea yellow really makes the watch pop. I found it on the Japanese rakuten website. Paid a premium for it haha...
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


love it. nice work


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I'd prefer this over the sumo any day. I actually traded my Ninja Sumo for a SLA021.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Same, I haven't worn the Sumo. Was your trade straight swap or + cash?

Ideally I'd like to swap my Sumos for MM200 I bought 2 ninja Sumos, one for me and one for my son in 16 years but don't feel them and think the MM200 would be a better fit.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Same, I haven't worn the Sumo. Was your trade straight swap or + cash?
> 
> Ideally I'd like to swap my Sumos for MM200 I bought 2 ninja Sumos, one for me and one for my son in 16 years but don't feel them and think the MM200 would be a better fit.


I had to swap with Cash on top as the Sla021 was significantly more. I was happy to just trade it. Was a bit disappointed with the sumo. I had the ninja turtle a few years back. Now I regret selling it.

The MM200 will have similar QA issues with misalignment chapter rings vs dial vs bezel. I think unless you are going up to MM300 or the new SPB143, there will still be issues with mid range seikos.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I had to swap with Cash on top as the Sla021 was significantly more. I was happy to just trade it. Was a bit disappointed with the sumo. I had the ninja turtle a few years back. Now I regret selling it.
> 
> The MM200 will have similar QA issues with misalignment chapter rings vs dial vs bezel. I think unless you are going up to MM300 or the new SPB143, there will still be issues with mid range seikos.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yeah makes sense with the price difference. I think any Sumo for me is not a watch that matches for me.

Yep typical Seiko issues but at least it's a better looking watch with what looks to be a very comfortable wearer. I cant say how comfortable the sumo is as I've only ever had it on wrist for a few minutes at a time for pics but its a big wide plate that leaves my bones frozen in winter when I wear it. It's so cold it hurts!


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)

Gone but not forgotten...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Lumetasic ,


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue Master


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## weirdestwizard (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheHun said:


> Blue Master


Absolutely wonderful.

Pics like that are what keep me thinking about grabbing a blue mm300 someday.


----------



## inspectorj28 (Feb 28, 2018)

I’m in the same boat - every picture of the blue makes me want it more.

I saw mention of a green LE in the near future in the new release thread. Anyone have any details on it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## roughwater (May 11, 2016)

just curious, anyone know when was the last batch of sbdx017 before it was discontinued? is it year 2017 or 2018? 

anyone with serial starting 8X for sbdx017 here?


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

You really see how well this thing wears when you see it from another perspective. Doesn't look anything like its dimensions (18cm wrist).


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I agree , from another perspective it really does wear well .


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

Woohoo!!! Just got one for me and can finally also post on this thread


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Niko said:


> Woohoo!!! Just got one for me and can finally also post on this thread
> View attachment 15500857
> 
> View attachment 15500858


Nice! Was is it a second hand purchase?


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Nice! Was is it a second hand purchase?


Yes. Like new second hand purchased locally


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Really digging the inner downward domed sapphire and sea blue.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Happy Saturday


----------



## lastshotkid (Sep 16, 2013)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 15492900
> View attachment 15492901


Have to just love that Marinemaster on the dial!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

lastshotkid said:


> Have to just love that Marinemaster on the dial!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Rather have sapphire on the crystal and ceramic bezel insert over aluminum with misaligned pip.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Rather have sapphire on the crystal and ceramic bezel insert over aluminum with misaligned pip.


Would that be a sapphire glued onto the crystal?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


How do you find the crafter Blue vs the OEM strap? Do you prefer the CB more ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Grimlock_1 said:


> How do you find the crafter Blue vs the OEM strap? Do you prefer the CB more ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I've never worn the OEM strap if that tells you anything. I love the CB strap and think it's perfect for this watch.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I like the OE strap. I like the look and comfort of it, but I have the CB too and the profile of the CB matches the watch so well. It's really thick at the lug end so there is a good transition, unlike the OE strap and bracelet where it goes from a chunky case to a thin band.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I have binge read the last 80 or so pages of this thread while I eagerly await the arrival of my first MM300 (SLA023). It has been something of a grail watch for me so I can't wait!
I have the MM300 Tuna (SBBN031) and I really like the bracelet on that one. It looks to be very similar to what the MM300 has with a similar design and ratcheting clasp. Is anyone able to confirm if it is basically the same bracelet as the Tuna?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Carajio said:


> Is anyone able to confirm if it is basically the same bracelet as the Tuna?


Save for the endlink (straight for tuna, curved for mm300) and the clasp material (steel&titanum for tuna, stainless steel for mm300) the bracelets are exacly the same. Oh, and prepare yourself - those curved endlinks are gonna have some slack. There is nothing wrong with this. All of them are a bit wobbly.

And congrats man, you got yourself a very fine watch  All this waiting... is like a rush before snorting cocaine - you know you are gonna be high soon


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the confirmation Rikimaru.


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

Hey guys, I am a big MM300 fan. I am currently have the SBDX001, SLA021 and SLA035 - all of which are awesome in their own way. I can't justify keeping all of them however so I will likely be letting one or two of them go in the near future. I am having a baby in December and I am thinking of locking one of them in as a keeper heirloom watch, to wear at my baby's birth. At the moment the frontrunner for this is the SLA021 - it is a classic design (vs the blacked-out SLA035) and is more time appropriate to 2020 than the SBDX001. 

However I was wondering what you all think the future holds for MM300? New colours, different movements etc? If there's something super enticing in the future, I may not lock in the SLA021 as a heirloom watch but maybe pick something else, so that I can swap the SLA021 in the future.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Commando Cotman said:


> Hey guys, I am a big MM300 fan. I am currently have the SBDX001, SLA021 and SLA035 - all of which are awesome in their own way. I can't justify keeping all of them...


I own an 001 and have handled the 021, No wrong choice, but I'd keep the 001 hands down.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alweisenberger (Nov 19, 2018)

their best watch IMO


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


What ref number is this one? Never saw this one before.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

TagTime said:


> What ref number is this one? Never saw this one before.


This is the SLA039 on a black tropic from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> This is the SLA039 on a black tropic from Uncle Seiko.


So nice! How does it compare to the modern-equivalent MM300s with regards to case size, comfort and finishing?


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Commando Cotman said:


> So nice! How does it compare to the modern-equivalent MM300s with regards to case size, comfort and finishing?


Thank you!

I've never tried on the MM300s nor their modern successors, unfortunately, so I don't have a basis for comparison.

The SLA039 has a 44.8mm monobloc case that's 15.7mm thick, and the lug-to-lug's 51.4. My wrist is ~7 inches, and this watch sits on my wrist with it's flat back and fantastic 19mm silicone strap quite comfortably.

Huge hunk of metal, yes, but I am a big fan. My sweet spot tends to be 39-42mm, but I own watches bigger and smaller in diameter than that.

TBH, I'd never previously considered the MM300 in any form but on a whim tried on the SLA039 at my local AD. I was instantly smitten - the finishing on the hands, markers, and blue-gray dial is amazing, the hi-beat movement is great, and the Zaratsu finishing on the "ever-brilliant" steel case is very impressive.

The downside is the cost was a bit obscene, unfortunately, but I don't regret picking it up. It's been glued to my wrist for the last month and a half.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've never tried on the MM300s nor their modern successors, unfortunately, so I don't have a basis for comparison.
> 
> ...


When you mentioned the reference, I looked it up and yes my eyes opened up a little wider seeing the price, but it is a unique piece and you wear it well. Enjoy it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

TagTime said:


> When you mentioned the reference, I looked it up and yes my eyes opened up a little wider seeing the price, but it is a unique piece and you wear it well. Enjoy it.


Thank you, very kind of you to say! I highly recommend it, even though it took up a big chunk of change. Totally unplanned purchase, but once I had it on the wrist, I didn't want to take it off.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


So in love with this one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

From last weekend









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

I'm interested in what people's hopes/dreams for future MM300 releases are.

New colours?

Brown/gilt as has been done by Seiko a few times recently
Red - Not a colour that is done a lot by Seiko in their Prospex range, but I reckon this would be cool
Grey
Darker blue - there's always room in the range for more blues!
Other variants?

Zimbe
Ever Brilliant Steel
Textured dial
A non-LE 6159 case


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

alweisenberger said:


> their best watch IMO


It's like the cheapest of their good stuff. Can't go wrong here.

I rarely wear my SBDX001 these days but I also can't get rid of it either. It has its place in Seiko's modern history.

If they ever changed the case factory code from A (Hayashi Seiki Seizo) to WP (the same code on modern 6R15 models Case China), then it's truly game over imo. But until then enjoy the MM300 while it's still available in its current state.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

krayzie said:


> I rarely wear my SBDX001 these days but I also can't get rid of it either. It has its place in Seiko's modern history.


LOL my thoughts exactly. There's something compelling about that deep dial, the chunky but softly curved monoblock case and the DNA link with the 6159-7001.

I almost made the mistake of selling my SBDX017 a couple of years back but now I'm glad I didn't.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

The light play on the blue makes it hard to see sometimes.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

obomomomo said:


> LOL my thoughts exactly. There's something compelling about that deep dial, the chunky but softly curved monoblock case and the DNA link with the 6159-7001.
> 
> I almost made the mistake of selling my SBDX017 a couple of years back but now I'm glad I didn't.


Yes 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Commando Cotman said:


> I'm interested in what people's hopes/dreams for future MM300 releases are.
> 
> New colours?
> 
> ...


I would love to see a monocoque case with proportions more in line with the original 6159-7000/7001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Hard to capture the beauty in photos.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

So I guess you do get a repair report for servicing a Prospex wtih Seiko in Japan. Found this pic off an eBay auction. They really treat us overseas customers like chumps (like how you don't get the _Shizuku-ishi Watch Studio_ tag if you buy the overseas version of the same 8L watch unlike the JDM version).


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Sunday









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## goodfishfrancis (Oct 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

New strap Monday.....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rammus said:


>


This pic to me says it all and why the pre ceramic MM's regularly fetch more than their ceramic cousins.

The new ones are ok but the abomination with the triangle and the inconsistency of the application make me always gravitate to the SBDX001/017 rather than the the later versions.

Similar to the 5 digit Rolex Submarners.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


>


Crafter blue ?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The egg shape inspired diver. A master piece.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Crafter blue ?


Yes and love it. I have tried many straps and combinations, but the Crafter Blue in combination with the MM300 clasp was for me the most comfortable.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

TagTime said:


> Yes and love it. I have tried many straps and combinations, but the Crafter Blue in combination with the MM300 clasp was for me the most comfortable.


Could those with the crafter blue please opine on how it fits a smallish wrist please (6.75 inches) with the stock clasp? I think the unadjustable side will be too long but looking for feedback from owners.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Waser said:


> Could those with the crafter blue please opine on how it fits a smallish wrist please (6.75 inches) with the stock clasp? I think the unadjustable side will be too long but looking for feedback from owners.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wrist is 7.25. Here are some pictures of how the short end and the clasp sit on the wrist. Normally I use one extra click on the clasp to have it less tight.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

TagTime said:


> My wrist is 7.25. Here are some pictures of how the short end and the clasp sit on the wrist. Normally I use one extra click on the clasp to have it less tight.


Thanks a lot. I may give just try and see how i can get it to fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Waser said:


> Thanks a lot. I may give just try and see how i can get it to fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sore strapcode sell it with a normal clasp too.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Orange










Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On Eulit perlon ,


----------



## Punkling (Jun 26, 2011)

On the blue silicone strap from the Great Blue Hole


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

So I got the Crafter Blue strap in black and it’s fitted. I love it! Transforms the watch. It’s so comfortable now and it’s the perfect weekend watch for me. 

Anyone on the fence should give it a go if you have a MM300. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Wow! Even better than I imagined, love it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> Wow! Even better than I imagined, love it.
> View attachment 15553993
> View attachment 15553995


Congratulations. 

That's a beautiful model.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> That's a beautiful model.


Thank you so much, definitely agree.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> The green on the strap code oyster...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, is this the latest strapcode super-o Boyer bracelet and are you able to share any more pics of it from different angles?

I've been exercising hard recently and my wrists have slimmed and the length of the links in the oem bracelet mean that it no longer fits as comfortably as it did and looking for an altentative.

The end links on previous versions were too angular (IMHO) and clunky looking but these latest versions look much better.

How do you find it and would you recommend?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

LesDavidson said:


> If you don't mind me asking, is this the latest strapcode super-o Boyer bracelet and are you able to share any more pics of it from different angles?
> 
> I've been exercising hard recently and my wrists have slimmed and the length of the links in the oem bracelet mean that it no longer fits as comfortably as it did and looking for an altentative.
> 
> ...


Please be advised that sla021 on the photo is diashield coated. Strapcode bracelet is not therefore the hues of metal are a bit different on the watch and bracelet (you can actually see that on the photo.

Another issue is strapcode quality control. Is has been bad recently. Mainly beacuse all clasps are very stiff and difficult to close without using pushers. Also endlink fit is a win-loose game.


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> Please be advised that sla021 on the photo is diashield coated. Strapcode bracelet is not therefore the hues of metal are a bit different on the watch and bracelet (you can actually see that on the photo.
> 
> Another issue is strapcode quality control. Is has been bad recently. Mainly beacuse all clasps are very stiff and difficult to close without using pushers. Also endlink fit is a win-loose game.


Thanks for the info. My Marinemaster is the SBDX001 so no worries about the diashield but will bear in mind the point regarding QC.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

chriscentro said:


>


I don't even need to look to see who posts these pics any more, I just know. Beautiful piece and another stunning shot!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Some pics of the crafter blue fitted. My wrist is 6.75inches.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

2 months in, and I'm still in love with this guy...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

r3kahsttub said:


> 2 months in, and I'm still in love with this guy...


'Cause they are cool watches man :d 7 month with mine and still loving it! A keeper 4 sure


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Waser said:


> Some pics of the crafter blue fitted. My wrist is 6.75inches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. It is my main strap choice.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Thought this was a fun picture with how the light played out.










IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

amngwlvs said:


> I don't even need to look to see who posts these pics any more, I just know. Beautiful piece and another stunning shot!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I finally received my SLA023 and I love it! While I do like the rubber strap and how comfortable it is, I do wish it was blue to match the rest of the watch.
Does anyone know (or even better, have pics) of a blue rubber strap that is at least as good as the Seiko one?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Another day, just an excuse for another picture.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm joining the gang !

At Seiko, the temptation is great when it comes to divers. I've always been looking for something different, something better, etc. I've always been looking for something different. I finally bought this SBDX017, it's incredible in real life, the quality is endless, I love it. I think it has vaccinated me from impulse purchases of diver (whatever the brand).

For info, I have a 6.7" wrist, and it's doing great!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ZadyG said:


> I'm joining the gang !
> 
> At Seiko, the temptation is great when it comes to divers. I've always been looking for something different, something better, etc. I've always been looking for something different. I finally bought this SBDX017, it's incredible in real life, the quality is endless, I love it. I think it has vaccinated me from impulse purchases of diver (whatever the brand).
> 
> ...


Congrats on acquiring this beautiful watch. You indeed wear it well. Enjoy it.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Joined a month ago with this SLA023. I have always admired the beauty of MM300s (can't count how many times I have looked through pictures in this thread) but had been concerned about its size. Got the Ninja (SBBN035) my first serious Seiko and got hooked on the Seiko drug since. So evidently the Ninja didn't satisfy my MM craving, and all the photos of MM kept tempting me. I never had a blue watch so this blue version (subtle and not in your face kind of blue) really sold me. For reference my wrist is just a tad over 6 inches but I like wearing bigger sized watches so some may find this unfitted, but to me it looks good and wears very comfortable on the strap code jubilee (oem bracelet didn't work for me).


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

dak_la said:


> View attachment 15558355
> Joined a month ago with this SLA023. I have always admired the beauty of MM300s (can't count how many times I have looked through pictures in this thread) but had been concerned about its size. Got the Ninja (SBBN035) my first serious Seiko and got hooked on the Seiko drug since. So evidently the Ninja didn't satisfy my MM craving, and all the photos of MM kept tempting me. I never had a blue watch so this blue version (subtle and not in your face kind of blue) really sold me. For reference my wrist is just a tad over 6 inches but I like wearing bigger sized watches so some may find this unfitted, but to me it looks good and wears very comfortable on the strap code jubilee (oem bracelet didn't work for me).


Congrats and I like the use of the words, Seiko drug


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats on the SLA 023 @dak_la and I can only concur what @chriscentro is saying.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the SLA 023 @dak_la and I can only concur what @chriscentro is saying.
> 
> IG: SeikoDutch





chriscentro said:


> Congrats and I like the use of the words, Seiko drug


Thank you for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Hanging with my Zombie friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Commando Cotman (Sep 18, 2020)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Can I please ask what tropic strap that is? The ends look curved to fit the watch?


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Commando Cotman said:


> Can I please ask what tropic strap that is? The ends look curved to fit the watch?


It is a genuine Tropic strap: Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Can I play here? I'm seriously considering getting a MM300, would you guys be able to justify having both in the collection?


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Can I play here? I'm seriously considering getting a MM300, would you guys be able to justify having both in the collection?,
> 
> 
> kritameth said:
> ...


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

MM200, MM300, MM400 = high beat and more expensive.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> MM200, MM300, MM400 = high beat and more expensive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


A solid family....


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Mtvandi said:


> A solid family....
> View attachment 15568239


Enabler!! 😂😂 That is a powerhouse of a trio. I'm sorely tempted. Of course, the next logical question is SBDX017 or SLA021?


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

kritameth said:


> Enabler!! 😂😂 That is a powerhouse of a trio. I'm sorely tempted. Of course, the next logical question is SBDX017 or SLA021?


I know, I know. It is the trio I've wanted for a while, so I am pretty happy 😊 (for now!). 
This Seiko Diver Addiction all started with the MM200, then the MM300 and now the SLA039 (MM400 😂). As you know, the SLA is amazing and a beautiful re-edition.

That is a great question and one I pondered, the last Marinemaster on the dial or the newer ceramic, sapphire update. I chose the updated MM300 for long term durability and availability of New vs. Used, but I don't know if there is a perfect answer. I'm sure you will choose what makes you happiest.

Whatever you decide and your original question, I do think each 1968 version has a spot in a Seiko collection


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I had the sbdx017 and sold it. Whilst it does look good, I found the bezel colour was a bit dull and prone to scratches. That's why I sold it. 

I've since replaced it with the Sla021. If I had to do again, is go for the sla023. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I did the same thing. I sold my sbdx001 and went for sbdx017 and after the release of sla019, i sold ssbdx017. My regrets is for my sbdx001.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Enabler!!  That is a powerhouse of a trio. I'm sorely tempted. Of course, the next logical question is SBDX017 or SLA021?


SBDX001 or SBDX017 for me. Better dial text and I prefer the older bezels. Something to appreciate in the production of the old lacquered bezel. The new ceramic one is obviously more durable but as a package it just doesn't work as well as the original for me. Just my opinion though and I respect those that like the newer models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

They all have qualities that would make any of the MM300 iterations worth owning. Not that long ago someone was selling a NOS SBDX001 and I hesitated for some reason, but honestly I wouldn't mind having a Marinemaster 300 without DiaShield and the original dial. The problem with watches is there always something more to want! 😂


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Mtvandi said:


> They all have qualities that would make any of the MM300 iterations worth owning. Not that long ago someone was selling a NOS SBDX001 and I hesitated for some reason, but honestly I wouldn't mind having a Marinemaster 300 without DiaShield and the original dial. The problem with watches is there always something more to want!


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Waser said:


> SBDX001 or SBDX017 for me. Better dial text and I prefer the older bezels. Something to appreciate in the production of the old lacquered bezel. The new ceramic one is obviously more durable but as a package it just doesn't work as well as the original for me. Just my opinion though and I respect those that like the newer models.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do find the older gen more charming. There seems to be new SBDX017 still floating around, but perhaps it's worth holding out for a NOS SBDX001 you think?


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

kritameth said:


> I do find the older gen more charming. There seems to be new SBDX017 still floating around, but perhaps it's worth holding out for a NOS SBDX001 you think?


There are new SBDX017's around. I recently bought one. I think Seiko must have had some left over parts and used them in a final batch.

NOS SBDX001 is going to be hard to find and will cost a premium which I'm not sure it is worth. Personally I like the upgrades on the SBDX017 - MEMS, DIAshield and the better lume. Plus you can still find one new if you're quick from Japan.









Seiko Prospex SBDX017


Still available for sales from Japan on this rare Prospex Marine Master SBDX017 (MM300) that featured DiaShield case coating, 8L35 movements, 26 Jewels, and Dual Curved Hardlex glass




www.shoppinginjapan.net





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I had this debate with myself recently and found an sbdx001 on Chrono24 that was unused from 2014. A collector had bought it and it had been in a display case, so looked pristine. Then I really thought about the advantages of the sbdx017 (which I have had once before) and for me they definitely outweigh the first generation. MEMS technology in itself is so impressive, and leads to longer use and life from parts (so less servicing I am guessing). The improved lume is immense. I happen to fall into the camp that likes that diashield fractionally darkens the metal (it's subtle, but it is less bright) and I prefer the look of the Prospex symbol on the crown. I know other people prefer the brighter steel that can be re-brushed and polished easily and the unsigned crown though. The newer ceramic versions I don't find appealing - the lacquered bezel insert on the earlier ones is stunning in the light and adds a lot of character, and to me the new ones don't look right without the lume pip.



kritameth said:


> I do find the older gen more charming. There seems to be new SBDX017 still floating around, but perhaps it's worth holding out for a NOS SBDX001 you think?


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Puts a Sub back in it's box in terms of character and personality!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

kritameth said:


> it's worth holding out for a NOS SBDX001 you think?


Finding a NOS SBDX001 is like finding a NOS SBGR001. It was the first bringback model sorta speak in the modern era if that means something to you.

If you can find a deadstock watch from the 2000 Historical Collection that would be absolutely amazing.

Not to mention that generation of watches had vastly better overall build quality than the current crops of Seiko / GS in the last decade.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Buick said:


> I had this debate with myself recently and found an sbdx001 on Chrono24 that was unused from 2014. A collector had bought it and it had been in a display case, so looked pristine. Then I really thought about the advantages of the sbdx017 (which I have had once before) and for me they definitely outweigh the first generation. MEMS technology in itself is so impressive, and leads to longer use and life from parts (so less servicing I am guessing). The improved lume is immense. I happen to fall into the camp that likes that diashield fractionally darkens the metal (it's subtle, but it is less bright) and I prefer the look of the Prospex symbol on the crown. I know other people prefer the brighter steel that can be re-brushed and polished easily and the unsigned crown though. The newer ceramic versions I don't find appealing - the lacquered bezel insert on the earlier ones is stunning in the light and adds a lot of character, and to me the new ones don't look right without the lume pip.


If you do enough research on the interweb, you would find out that the 2014 SBDX001 already has MEMS technology as they have already made a rolling change to 8L35B. I think the change was as early as 2012 (there are some pages dating back to that time with pics of MM300 opened). Of course Seiko wouldn't let me know what's inside my mid 2011 SBDX001 but I have a suspicion that it also has the B variant movement already (because the B variant was in production as early as 2010 in another watch model, at a time when they discontinued the 9S55A which the 8L35B looks eerily similar in terms of finishing).

The diashield is a double edge sword. It is applied to the steel surface to keep it looking new yet you would rather not having to deal with the coating as the watch ages.

Oh and I forgot to mention that my 2011 SBDX001 has a Japan-Z marking steel buckle on the included rubber strap, as all the older ones do (if that's something you are also after).


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I saw some suggestions that 2015 model 001s ‘could‘ have MEMS technology, but nothing conclusive - I guess the advantage of going with the 017 though is that it’s not in doubt. You are right about diashield being a pro and a con depending on your viewpoint. To me, it‘s a watch that would suit honest wear and that I would not seek to have refinished, so it’s preferable to have the slight tint and resistance to minor scratches for me; and I absolutely understand that others would see that differently - which would be correct for them. I‘m sure the lume on the 001 was good, because Seiko have been head of that game for a long time - but the 017 lume really is outrageously good 😆


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Buick said:


> I'm sure the lume on the 001 was good, because Seiko have been head of that game for a long time - but the 017 lume really is outrageously good ?


You are right the newer lume is amazingly good and glows with only very little light exposure.

The lume on my SBDX001 is creamy white / off-white I guess due to age and it looks wonderful.

I wouldn't mine having a SBDX017 as I also love the old bezel design. The new bezel has a design more like from a certain Grand Seiko GMT model with a pip from the traditional Tuna.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

petay993 said:


> Puts a Sub back in it's box in terms of character and personality!


I find the older Sub has a tool-like feel / spirit more akin to the older MM300. Now both the new Sub and the new MM300 have a very obvious different design purpose.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the StrapCode Super-O Boyer (Oyster bracelet) accept the OEM clasp?









20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band compatible with Seiko SBDX001 SBDX017 MM300 Prospex Marinemaster, Brushed V-Clasp Button Double Lock


For Seiko or simply upgrade your Seiko MM300 SBDX001, SBDX003, SBDX005 by MiLTAT. Super-O Boyer watch band has curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko MM300 SBDX001 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com























Thank you. I know some members here have the Jubilee bracelet that accepts the OEM clasp, but want to verify the oyster model before I hit BUY.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Buick said:


> I saw some suggestions that 2015 model 001s 'could' have MEMS technology, but nothing conclusive


Maybe Seiko never advertised switching to MEMS on the SBDX001 to protect the dealers that may still had old stock with 8L35A. It's easier to advertise a change with a new model number like SBDX017.

From Jan 2012:

*8L35B Shots*

Quote
Post by *CesarG* » Tue Jan 10, 2012 4:24 pm
Adriano, a well respected watchmaker, opened up his MM300 to regulate it. He snapped a few pics of the 8L35B... what a beauty... hope he doesn't mind me sharing these photos.

And from Basel 2010:






セイコー（SEIKO） セイコー ブライツ フェニックス ダイバーズ限定モデル スペック | Gressive


セイコー（SEIKO）がバーゼルワールド2010（バーゼルフェア2010）で発表した新作腕時計 セイコー ブライツ フェニックス ダイバーズ限定モデルのスペックを紹介します。




www.gressive.jp





I would presume that Seiko only had one production facility at Morioka for the 8L35, so it made no sense that they would have been producing both the 8L35A and 8L35B at the same time (unless a robot assembly line in Malaysia existed for a time as suggested by the infamous juicy thread lol). IMO it was a running change and it happened in MY2010 as advertised with the Brightz Pheonix Diver.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

There's definitely something to be said for the natural patination on an older 001.

It speaks highly of Seiko that they spent time giving more within the earlier model without making a song and dance about it; they may not manage to do everything perfectly, but who else would QUIETLY introduce a significant improvement, and only mention it years later once the newer model was released!



krayzie said:


> The lume on my SBDX001 is creamy white / off-white I guess due to age and it looks wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

And because we need more pictures...


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Buick said:


> It speaks highly of Seiko that they spent time giving more within the earlier model without making a song and dance about it; they may not manage to do everything perfectly, but who else would QUIETLY introduce a significant improvement, and only mention it years later once the newer model was released!


Maybe they saved the announcement of any improvements until the 50th Anniversary of the Seiko Diver Watch in 2015. Also MEMS early on (after equipping it on a special limited run of 9S55A in 2008) was primarily advertised on their evolved 9S line of movements for GS.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Slipped mine back on a couple of days ago

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

powerband said:


> Does anyone know if the StrapCode Super-O Boyer (Oyster bracelet) accept the OEM clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quick bump for this question^^^
Thanks for any advice.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


One of your best!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

boatswain said:


> One of your best!


Thanks bro!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Working Man's Threads 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

powerband said:


> Does anyone know if the StrapCode Super-O Boyer (Oyster bracelet) accept the OEM clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can confirm it does. Feel free to PM me. I just bought one for my 017 and found you need to use the provided springbars as the Seiko fat bars will not line up. Overall, I was impressed with the quality. The newer design end link is much better than the original design. Not sure if I prefer it over the original bracelet. I may be posting mine for sale. For the price, it is actually very well executed.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

smilton said:


> I can confirm it does. Feel free to PM me. I just bought one for my 017 and found you need to use the provided springbars as the Seiko fat bars will not line up. Overall, I was impressed with the quality. The newer design end link is much better than the original design. Not sure if I prefer it over the original bracelet. I may be posting mine for sale. For the price, it is actually very well executed.


Thank you. So do the accompanying spring bars have large tips equal to those of the OEM fat spring bars? I want the fitting into the lug-holes to be proper. Thanks again for any help.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

powerband said:


> Thank you. So do the accompanying spring bars have large tips equal to those of the OEM fat spring bars? I want the fitting into the lug-holes to be proper. Thanks again for any help.
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


I have no idea why Strapcode sell Seiko style bracelets without Fatbars. I recently bought some slimmer spring bars with 1.1mm tips on eBay. They fit great with no rattle. You can also get some from Utewatchco (Toxic).


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Techme said:


> I have no idea why Strapcode sell Seiko style bracelets without Fatbars. I recently bought some slimmer spring bars with 1.1mm tips on eBay. They fit great with no rattle. You can also get some from Utewatchco (Toxic).


I believe Toxic is no more, but +1 on eBay. I got my most recent batches from the seller 'outletgoods'. Ideally you want 1.2mm tip for Seikos with drilled lugs.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

kritameth said:


> I believe Toxic is no more, but +1 on eBay. I got my most recent batches from the seller 'outletgoods'. Ideally you want 1.2mm tip for Seikos with drilled lugs.


Does anyone know the actual _tip_ diameter of the Seiko spring bars? I would imagine we want the spring bar tips to fit the lug holes perfectly with the least tolerance so there's less wear caused by trapped dirt and debris through the years.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

powerband said:


> Does anyone know the actual _tip_ diameter of the Seiko spring bars? I would imagine we want the spring bar tips to fit the lug holes perfectly with the least tolerance so there's less wear caused by trapped dirt and debris through the years.
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


I'm not sure I understand completely, but if you're referring to stock Seiko spring bars they have 1.1mm tips. However, the lug holes, particularly on Seikos with drilled lugs, have some tolerance and are slightly larger. That's the reason behind the faint clicking phenomena some have noticed.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kritameth said:


> I believe Toxic is no more, but +1 on eBay. I got my most recent batches from the seller 'outletgoods'. Ideally you want 1.2mm tip for Seikos with drilled lugs.


I used the same seller. I believe Toxic is on hiatus.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

kritameth said:


> I'm not sure I understand completely, but if you're referring to stock Seiko spring bars they have 1.1mm tips. However, the lug holes, particularly on Seikos with drilled lugs, have some tolerance and are slightly larger. That's the reason behind the faint clicking phenomena some have noticed.


OK, you answered my question. The OEM fat bars have 1.1mm tips. Thanks. Does anyone know the size of the tips on the aftermarket spring bars that come with the StrapCode Super-O bracelet? (My understanding is that you must use their accompanying spring bars, but I don't want to use them if the tips are smaller than those of the OEM fat bars.)

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

powerband said:


> OK, you answered my question. The OEM fat bars have 1.1mm tips. Thanks. Does anyone know the size of the tips on the aftermarket spring bars that come with the StrapCode Super-O bracelet? (My understanding is that you must use their accompanying spring bars, but I don't want to use them if the tips are smaller than those of the OEM fat bars.)
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Strapcode sprinbar diameter is equal to seiko, the ti however is smaller. Solution: use oem springbars for strapcode or source 1.2 tip diameter sprinbars (oem's are 1.1).

Toxicnatos/utewatch have perished.
Search ebay.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Rikimaru said:


> Strapcode sprinbar diameter is equal to seiko, the ti however is smaller. Solution: use oem springbars for strapcode or source 1.2 tip diameter sprinbars (oem's are 1.1).
> 
> Toxicnatos/utewatch have perished.
> Search ebay.


Very helpful, thank you. Someone on this thread mentioned that the Seiko OEM spring bars can't be used with the StrapCode bracelet because of alignment issues. If the OEM can fit, then I'd much rather use those than the ones that come with the StrapCode bracelet. Any thoughts or corrections?

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if these bars will fit into the StrapCode bracelet and align with the lug holes on the MM300?










Thank you for walking me through this!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

powerband said:


> Very helpful, thank you. Someone on this thread mentioned that the Seiko OEM spring bars can't be used with the StrapCode bracelet because of alignment issues. If the OEM can fit, then I'd much rather use those than the ones that come with the StrapCode bracelet. Any thoughts or corrections?
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Re: StrapCode Super-O Boyer Bracelet

First, huge props to StrapCode for the lightning fast shipping; the bracelet arrived ONE DAY after I ordered it, from Hong Kong to California. I couldn't believe this voodoo magic. And StrapCode didn't charge tax-only the usual $15 shipping.

Second, I can confirm that the Seiko OEM spring bars fit with the StrapCode Super-O Boyer oyster bracelet and perfectly align with the lug holes of the MM300.

In fact, the Super-O Boyer endlinks slipped right in to their place with no struggle, and the endlinks are more stable on the watch than the OEM endlinks. Also their screw links were the easiest to adjust out of the hundreds of bracelets I've ever used. The quality is amazingly good on these bracelets and to me they look better than the overly long links of the OEM bracelet.

I thought about transplanting the OEM clasp to the StrapCode bracelet, but may have to think twice, as the aftermarket clasp seems to do the job perfectly with security.

Hope this helps someone looking into the StrapCode bracelet for their MM300 and wondering if the OEM spring bars fit... because a couple of comments along this thread mentioned that you must use the spring bars included with the StrapCode bracelet. You can absolutely use the OEM bars.

Pictures another time.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)




----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks for the mini-review - look forward to seeing some pictures



powerband said:


> Re: StrapCode Super-O Boyer Bracelet
> 
> Pictures another time.
> 
> ...


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Buick said:


> Thanks for the mini-review - look forward to seeing some pictures


This watch is more handsome in the metal. Can't believe I haven't owned this earlier, even though I knew about it for almost two decades. On the StrapCode Super-O Boyer:





































----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Tremendous. That looks very balanced and well suited - how’s the weight feel?


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Buick said:


> Tremendous. That looks very balanced and well suited - how's the weight feel?


It looks better on the aftermarket oyster than I had imagined. As for weight... having owned a handful of Panerais (2 of which with the 1950s case), I am probably not the best judge of weight because its heft is familiar. The combination of the MM300 and the StrapCode bracelet certainly doesn't feel any heavier than the watch being on the OEM bracelet. I perceive the StrapCode to be more sturdy at the endlinks' attachment to the case than the OEM's. I do appreciate the polished interlinks of the OEM bracelet-just wish all the links weren't so long in design.

Still thinking about transplanting the OEM clasp to the StrapCode oyster. Any thoughts?










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

powerband said:


> It looks better on the aftermarket oyster than I had imagined. As for weight... having owned a handful of Panerais (2 of which with the 1950s case), I am probably not the best judge of weight because its heft is familiar. The combination of the MM300 and the StrapCode bracelet certainly doesn't feel any heavier than the watch being on the OEM bracelet. I perceive the StrapCode to be more sturdy at the endlinks' attachment to the case than the OEM's. I do appreciate the polished interlinks of the OEM bracelet-just wish all the links weren't so long in design.
> 
> Still thinking about transplanting the OEM clasp to the StrapCode oyster. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


The center (male) section on the end link looks to have more rounded edges and perhaps not as "crisp" as the OEM's, would you concur? Other than that rest of bracelet looks very nice. Any chance we could see the clasp?


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

powerband said:


> It looks better on the aftermarket oyster than I had imagined. As for weight... having owned a handful of Panerais (2 of which with the 1950s case), I am probably not the best judge of weight because its heft is familiar. The combination of the MM300 and the StrapCode bracelet certainly doesn't feel any heavier than the watch being on the OEM bracelet. I perceive the StrapCode to be more sturdy at the endlinks' attachment to the case than the OEM's. I do appreciate the polished interlinks of the OEM bracelet-just wish all the links weren't so long in design.
> 
> Still thinking about transplanting the OEM clasp to the StrapCode oyster. Any thoughts?
> 
> ...


Very good looking bracelet and matches the watch very well. I have been wearing my SLA023 on Strapco Angus Jubilee and it has been great. But I probably would have picked the oyster myself if I haven't had the Exp already and thought the jubilee would give it a different look and vibe. I thought about swapping the OEM clasp over but have a couple concerns (1) the OEM clasp is very long as has been noted many times by others and can pose issues in terms of fitment and comfort on my small wrist and (2) the color and shape might not match the Strapco bracelet but I'm curious as how it would look as well. The Strapco bracelet and clasp aren't of the highest quality. Mine has razor sharp edges that takes some time to get used to. The closing of the clasp (not the lock) needs additional effort as well. But the endlink fitment to the case is nice and tight. Overall though, I really like how they look with the MM300 and at that price point I can't complain. So for me, I'm going to leave mine as is.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Idaho Mountains


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Mtvandi said:


> Idaho Mountains
> View attachment 15585362


This thing is really hard to hide under the jacket LOL


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> This thing is really hard to hide under the jacket LOL


Believe it or not...It's not too bad under a down jacket sleeve. This is an aggressive, steep and really rocky hike, so it needs to hide under there for a good portion of it. 
Don't want to kill this one! 😝


----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

This watch is even more comfortable on the CB strap. Here on my "small" 6.7" wrist. Absolutely perfect fit, even the thickness is not a concern.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hale color said:


> The center (male) section on the end link looks to have more rounded edges and perhaps not as "crisp" as the OEM's, would you concur? Other than that rest of bracelet looks very nice. Any chance we could see the clasp?


Yes, the center section of the endlinks is soft and rounded; but, to me, this isn't distracting when looking at the watch as a whole in the real world. Even if it were, it's a vastly preferred compromise to the longer links of the OEM bracelet... but really, it's nothing I notice when admiring the SLA021 on the wrist.

I have had clasps with sharp edges from other brands, including many from popular boutique watches. I find the Super-O Boyer clasp to be mostly smooth, as if they've been subtly beveled. Some areas are still "sharp" but they are out of the way from contact with the wrist and are not typically locations that you'd handle. Not the same quality as, say, clasps from Tudor or GS, but for less than $100, the entire bracelet is highly acceptable. Pics of the clasp:






























A couple wrist shots:



















----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

powerband said:


> Yes, the center section of the endlinks is soft and rounded; but, to me, this isn't distracting when looking at the watch as a whole in the real world. Even if it were, it's a vastly preferred compromise to the longer links of the OEM bracelet... but really, it's nothing I notice when admiring the SLA021 on the wrist.
> 
> I have had clasps with sharp edges from other brands, including many from popular boutique watches. I find the Super-O Boyer clasp to be mostly smooth, as if they've been subtly beveled. Some areas are still "sharp" but they are out of the way from contact with the wrist and are not typically locations that you'd handle. Not the same quality as, say, clasps from Tudor or GS, but for less than $100, the entire bracelet is highly acceptable. Pics of the clasp:
> 
> ...


Second photo. It seems there is a piece of plastic wrapping left on the milled part of the clasp


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Strap change time, leather to NATO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Carajio said:


> I finally received my SLA023 and I love it! While I do like the rubber strap and how comfortable it is, I do wish it was blue to match the rest of the watch.
> Does anyone know (or even better, have pics) of a blue rubber strap that is at least as good as the Seiko one?


SPB071 and SPB083 has a matching blue silicone strap. Seiko part number is R02C012J0.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

keerola said:


> SPB071 and SPB083 has a matching blue silicone strap. Seiko part number is R02C012J0.
> 
> View attachment 15587154


Thanks for the tip keerola. I like the blue but I'm less keen on that actual style of strap with the ridges at the top. I have currently been wearing it with the rubber strap that came with my SPD147. I would really like a fitted Crafter Blue strap, in blue, but they don't seem to do it for the MM300 for some reason.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Rikimaru said:


> Second photo. It seems there is a piece of plastic wrapping left on the milled part of the clasp


Haha, you're right. I missed that one. There was a lot of well-placed plastic on this bracelet. Talk about pro.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bet you can't stop looking at that gilt in all kinds of lighting.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

After wearing it daily on Strapco Jubilee (which has been very comfortable), I decided to put on a new strap I got from Toshi. What do you think of it?


----------



## Nikrnic (Aug 20, 2017)

I've been thinking of picking one of these up, came close a couple times on the first two versions. My AD has the new one but thinking it should say marinemaster to feel like the real thing. I'm guessing it must wear like my Planet Ocean.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Nikrnic said:


> I've been thinking of picking one of these up, came close a couple times on the first two versions. My AD has the new one but thinking it should say marinemaster to feel like the real thing. I'm guessing it must wear like my Planet Ocean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


The word "Marinemaster" is cool but I'm more interested in the word "Professional." It's a prominent and serious tool watch no matter the typeface or wording. Love mine.

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

powerband said:


> I bet you can't stop looking at that gilt in all kinds of lighting.
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


You said it my man! So glad I was able to score one of these, the warm gilt tones are simply transcendent and truly convey that 60's 6159 vibe.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hale color said:


> You said it my man! So glad I was able to score one of these, the warm gilt tones are simply transcendent and truly convey that 60's 6159 vibe.


For sure. But if you ever decide to move it on... 

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

powerband said:


> For sure. But if you ever decide to move it on...
> 
> ----------
> Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


Haha, gotcha, but no plans to let this one go any time soon (spent way too long searching for just the right NOS example). Don't expect to let my 001 move on either - too sentimentally attached, and thinking they can coexist quite happily.


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

dak_la said:


> After wearing it daily on Strapco Jubilee (which has been very comfortable), I decided to put on a new strap I got from Toshi. What do you think of it?
> 
> View attachment 15590910
> 
> ...


Congrats, it is gorgeous!


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Mine on SPB149 silicon





  








sla023_01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

Comparison with the 001





  








001vs023_01.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

001vs023_02.jpg




__
b-boy


__
Dec 11, 2020


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

The dial of the 023 makes this comparison really not fair for the old sister.


----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

b-boy said:


> The dial of the 023 makes this comparison really not fair for the old sister.


It is just me or the 023 looks definitively bigger than the 001 ?

Here is a picture of my 017 on bracelet.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

ZadyG said:


> It is just me or the 023 looks definitively bigger than the 001 ?


The bezel is something like 1mm thicker, and its design make it looks thicker too.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

b-boy said:


> The dial of the 023 makes this comparison really not fair for the old sister.


I agree that the dial on the 023 is amazing (which is why I got one), but I also can see the charm of the 001. You have the best of both worlds my friend!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Great comparison shots! The 023 definitely shows its class and is a very nice upgrade. The 001 and maybe 017 have become classics with the "warm" looking hardlex and gloss bezel.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 25, 2014)

dak_la said:


> I agree that the dial on the 023 is amazing (which is why I got one), but I also can see the charm of the 001. You have the best of both worlds my friend!


Thanks, that's right.

Is there a comparison of the 023 and the 039 somewhere to see the difference of the blue dial colours?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Two piece watch bandit nato is very comfortable on the MM300. Superb material but being two piece does not add to the height of the watch.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Hanging out patiently in the Wolf winder to let its cohorts have some wrist time.










----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

ZadyG said:


> It is just me or the 023 looks definitively bigger than the 001 ?
> 
> Here is a picture of my 017 on bracelet.
> View attachment 15592371


The 023 does look bigger than the 001, but I have a feeling it's the reflection off the 001 and darker color that makes it appear smaller. Either way, I now must get me a 001!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

What do you guys think? My other diver is a Pelagos and it is at








the upper end of my limit. Should I do it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> What do you guys think? My other diver is a Pelagos and it is at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly the most biased of places, but yes! Didn't know there's still an AD that still has one.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

kritameth said:


> Possibly the most biased of places, but yes! Didn't know there's still an AD that still has one.


It's an old photo from the Miami boutique before they went to grand seiko only. I have renewed interest in the Mm300 and I am kicking around the idea of getting one. I've done the low and mid tier Seiko thing already and I am looking to try something else. Does anyone know if they could Service this thing in the US or does it need to go back to Japan?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

At least it's near water










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

A quick snap from earlier, which is slightly out of focus sorry! I thought it was still worth posting for the festive vibes and way the seconds hand caught the light


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

itsajobar said:


> What do you guys think? My other diver is a Pelagos and it is at
> the upper end of my limit. Should I do it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes. the answer is yes


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Have a wonderful week!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

I just can't see this thread not moving for several days. The MM300 is one of my favorites.
While probably considered unworthy by some here is my SBDX003 homage (the real deal is unfortunately a bit out of my budget at the moment with son #2 heading for college.. )


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This pic popped up in my feed from a few years back. Thought it would be cool to repost it. The red text is edited, but if only I could find a way to make that reality...


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

TheMeasure said:


> This pic popped up in my feed from a few years back. Thought it would be cool to repost it. The red text is edited, but if only I could find a way to make that reality...


If only! That looks great!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

TheMeasure said:


> This pic popped up in my feed from a few years back. Thought it would be cool to repost it. The red text is edited, but if only I could find a way to make that reality...


A relume specialist could probably do a mod for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Donerix said:


> ... the real deal is unfortunately a bit out of my budget at the moment with son #2 heading for college..


You are a damn hero!

----------
Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

One of my keepers. Oh I love the Marinemaster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Just received my SLA023 on Thursday. What a beauty!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Companion for today's snowy hike.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

ChuckSchilling said:


> Just received my SLA023 on Thursday. What a beauty!


Congrats! I got mine not too long ago and it doesn't disappoint! Any pictures?  And what's your impression of it so far?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> If only! That looks great!


Thanks! I know right... one can dream.



Waser said:


> A relume specialist could probably do a mod for you.


Yeah definitely need someone with a steady hand.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

dak_la said:


> Congrats! I got mine not too long ago and it doesn't disappoint! Any pictures?  And what's your impression of it so far?


Oh, I adore it! Last year I bought the 600 Marinemaster and though I adore that watch, I was looking at the SLA023 at the same time and never stopped wishing I had both of them. The cards fell into place where I could order it a few weeks ago and so now here we are.

I have a large (fat, according to most watch geeks) wrist of 8" diameter so a big beauty like this is no problem for me to wear with no size complaints whatsoever. This watch is very, very comfortable. No alignment issues. I don't have a timegrabber, but it seems extremely accurate from what I can tell.

As for looks? Well...I'm in love. I couldn't be happier with the purchase.


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

This maybe of interest


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

bazza. said:


> This maybe of interest


Yes indeedy. I'm planning on getting, at a minimum, the blue Seiko silicon strap. I have one on my PADI MAS and it looks fantastic on the Marinemaster.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Re-sharing another shot from a few years back. A fun holiday lume shot.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Fantastic pictures as usual guys...... I always get that yearning for a past love when I drift back to this thread. Such a photographic watch. 
I'm in a consolidation phase these days so I'm not evening going to consider chasing down an 001.

Thankfully I'm still wearing the diver I traded the mm300 for ..... photographed today on leather strap for winter wear.










This one wears better on my flat wrist and it solves the accuraccy issues I had with the mm300 but damm if I don't still feel a little doubt about giving up my first seiko grail.










My mm300 right before I shipped her away. 
Love the smaller dial opening and that magnificent bezel and handset.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Re-sharing another shot from a few years back. A fun holiday lume shot.


Beauty!

Who made that great looking bond nato?


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Great pics everyone. Been wearing the SBDX001 a lot lately. Almost contemplated selling it a few months back but glad my indecisiveness prevailed. Now it's getting it's fair share or wrist time alongside my subC. Also swapped out the crafter blue for natos and I think that's what clicked for me. Strange that this is a thing for me for some watches. Anyway, happy holidays to all.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Beauty!
> 
> Who made that great looking bond nato?


Thanks B!

It's the Stealth Bond SB from Cincy Strap Co. Looks like the hardware has been updated from the version I got but the weave appears to be the same. After Phenome, they're my favorite SB NATOS.

Cheers!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

matthew P said:


> ...... I always get that yearning for a past love when I drift back to this thread.
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


Good to see you back here, it's been awhile. As we said years ago, your GS is always welcome. It's awesome you're still rocking it.

Cheers!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


> Thanks B!
> 
> It's the Stealth Bond SB from Cincy Strap Co. Looks like the hardware has been updated from the version I got but the weave appears to be the same. After Phenome, they're my favorite SB NATOS.
> 
> Cheers!


Cheers TM

Seems we have similar taste as like phenomenato a lot. And also just discovered the CIncy stealth bond.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

A picture from this morning's dog walk with Maggie. Cold and drizzly but still nice to be out in the woods with my girl amd the SBDX017


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

MM for the next 4 days.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Just bought the Crafter Blue strap for the MM. Guess I need to buy the watch now and rejoin the club. 😁


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Hail to the King, baby! 🤴


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

New LE SLA045J1






海洋 | Prospex | 我們的產品 | SEIKO


SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION




www.thongsia.com.hk


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Why would you need a Seiko logo outside on both the buckle and the strap retainer?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

WeirdGuy said:


> Just bought the Crafter Blue strap for the MM. Guess I need to buy the watch now and rejoin the club. ?


Well, I ended up getting a Pelagos. But I'm sure I'll pick up another MM300 soon. I'm definitely going to still be lurking this thread. ?


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Mtvandi said:


> Companion for today's snowy hike.
> View attachment 15609506


one of the best images i've seen in ages!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

powerband said:


> Does anyone know if the StrapCode Super-O Boyer (Oyster bracelet) accept the OEM clasp?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It tapers to 18mm so it should fit the MM clasp 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Still one of my all time favorites 🍻


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Spring-Diver said:


> View attachment 15624914
> 
> 
> Still one of my all time favorites


I never warmed to the OG strap but I think now I would try it.... though always hard to beat an ISOfrane

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Better days in 2021 to all of us









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## snakeeyes (Jan 23, 2014)

I am clearly in the minority here but having a MM300 without 'Marinemaster' on the dial kind of makes it not a Marinemaster

Not sure what Seiko was thinking here.....


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

snakeeyes said:


> I am clearly in the minority here but having a MM300 without 'Marinemaster' on the dial kind of makes it not a Marinemaster
> 
> Not sure what Seiko was thinking here.....


It's part of the Marinemaster line which still exists, so it's a Marinemaster. It seems Seiko only want Prospex branding on the dials now.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

snakeeyes said:


> I am clearly in the minority here but having a MM300 without 'Marinemaster' on the dial kind of makes it not a Marinemaster
> 
> Not sure what Seiko was thinking here.....


This is one of the reasons why i prefer the new one. Less text on the dial and way more balanced.

The number 1 reason though is the blue color. I am amazed how well Seiko has been able to match the dial and bezel colors. And the way it changes color. You could almost tell the time based on the blueness of the dial  Also the depth of the dial is absolutely amazing. Couple of downsides though, i would love to have applied logo instead of painted one, and i would rather have a pip bezel than the fully lumed triangle. Bracelet does not match the lug shape, but that can be fixed with a strapcode bracelet. And even though i like my watches heavy, this one is too heavy to wear on anything else except bracelet, unless you like to strap it tight. Luckily i do. And of course the straps that use the std clasp balance the weight quite ok.

i have been thinking of getting a strapcode bracelet, but AFAIK the finishing does not match the case so it's a bit of a turn-off. Maybe i'll check crafterblue next.


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

I got my bezel click replaced and spent $40 for it. In addition, they water proof test the watch for 300m again. I guess it is a well spent. My bezel rotates crisp 120 clicks again.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

First watch photo for 2021


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> First watch photo for 2021


And it's great!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

matthew P said:


> I never warmed to the OG strap but I think now I would try it.... though always hard to beat an ISOfrane
> 
> •• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


I love the style of the OG strap. I was thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be interested in a Uncle Seiko version using his US831 formula. I've talked to Larry before but he's not sure if there would be an interest. I think it would be a great addition to his strap lineup.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

Spring-Diver said:


> I love the style of the OG strap. I was thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be interested in a Uncle Seiko version using his US831 formula. I've talked to Larry before but he's not sure if there would be an interest. I think it would be a great addition to his strap lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be interested assuming the Uncle Seiko would be significantly shorter than the stock strap like his other straps tend to be. I've tried an Uncle Seiko waffle before and the length was perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLogan13 (Aug 15, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> First watch photo for 2021


Gorgeous shot. Would love to have one of these on my wrist.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I love the style of the OG strap. I was thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be interested in a Uncle Seiko version using his US831 formula. I've talked to Larry before but he's not sure if there would be an interest. I think it would be a great addition to his strap lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would be interested, I love the style of the OG strap, and still wear it often. I only wish it's a bit softer and more pliable.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Spring-Diver said:


> I love the style of the OG strap. I was thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be interested in a Uncle Seiko version using his US831 formula. I've talked to Larry before but he's not sure if there would be an interest. I think it would be a great addition to his strap lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 from me. I love the OG strap too and having another option from the uncle, with a stretchier 831 formula, would add the possibility to perhaps get a tighter fit during those sweaty humid months.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Same here, a shorter and softer version of the OG strap would get my vote. I have been contemplating getting an uncle Seiko waffle for my SBDX001. Anyone done this, does it look proportional to the watch? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MrLogan13 said:


> Gorgeous shot. Would love to have one of these on my wrist.


Get one, my friend, MM300 is really great. 



boatswain said:


> And it's great!


Thanks bro!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wondering, will the SBDX001/017 bezel fit the newer watch?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I haven't worn this one in a long time and forgot how great the texture on the dial is.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

vlke said:


> Same here, a shorter and softer version of the OG strap would get my vote. I have been contemplating getting an uncle Seiko waffle for my SBDX001. Anyone done this, does it look proportional to the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one. It looks fine but the watch head is too heavy for the strap which makes the watch go off centre when on your wrist.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

All these wonderful pictures of one of the best watches I’ve owned... make me want to get one again.


----------



## vlke (Oct 29, 2008)

Galaga said:


> I've got one. It looks fine but the watch head is too heavy for the strap which makes the watch go off centre when on your wrist.


Thanks. I suppose maybe either that's why the OG strap has some degree of stiffness to balance the watch head, or it could be that any suitable strap for the MM300 needs to have a much thicker profile at the lugs that gets thinner as it goes away from the lugs.

The US waffle as seen on my Arnie reissue, but perhaps the same proportional thickness at 20mm would not be adequate for the MM300.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

vlke said:


> Same here, a shorter and softer version of the OG strap would get my vote. I have been contemplating getting an uncle Seiko waffle for my SBDX001. Anyone done this, does it look proportional to the watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have tried this. The strap just isn't bulky enough to work well on the MM300 IMO.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Spring-Diver said:


> I love the style of the OG strap. I was thinking of starting a thread to see if anyone would be interested in a Uncle Seiko version using his US831 formula. I've talked to Larry before but he's not sure if there would be an interest. I think it would be a great addition to his strap lineup.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 from me.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

A winter's Marinemaster sunset for 2021.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

I've realised looking at this thread makes me sad, everyone's mm300 is in much nicer condition than mine 🙃


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

aks12r said:


> I've realised looking at this thread makes me sad, everyone's mm300 is in much nicer condition than mine 🙃


Hey it's a dive watch  mine has signs of use too! Show yours, I'm pretty sure it's not that bad. Crystal is cracked? Bracelet is crooked? Springbars are bent?


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Hey it's a dive watch  mine has signs of use too! Show yours, I'm pretty sure it's not that bad. Crystal is cracked? Bracelet is croocked? Springbars are bent?


er not exactly - baby vomited on it this evening so I'm guessing no one wants _that_ photo ... I'm just whinging because y'all take better photo's of your watches than I can 
I do wear mine every day though and I was in a car accident in November, low impact but the watch got the brunt of my weight thrown on it so plenty of scratches across the case and bezel but still intact and keeping great time! I've been trying to find someone to do a spot of laser microwelding on it here in the UK, bring it back to snuff, but its proven hard - plenty of places do it but no one wants to touch it (possibly because of the diashield) so it may have to go over to the US for something like that!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

blue dolphin.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy New Year!


----------



## joaquin1986 (Mar 8, 2016)

Nobody would touch our mm300 for polishing due to diashield. This is an issue for all. The only solution is bring it back to seiko service center.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

This watch is simply unbelievable! I've had it for 2 months (only), after 2 years sailing with Seiko divers, and it takes into account all the key elements of the cheaper models. Thank you Seiko!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

ZadyG said:


> This watch is simply unbelievable! I've had it for 2 months (only), after 2 years sailing with Seiko divers, and it takes into account all the key elements of the cheaper models. Thank you Seiko!
> 
> View attachment 15637471


I've seen pictures of this watch on a rubber strap hundreds of times in this thread and I've come back to look at this pic about 8 times in the last day. Captures everything a dive watch should be!


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

curious I can't seem to find what the original rrp of the mm300 (sbdx017) used to be and I never actually thought to look before 🤦‍♂️ anyone know the Seiko rrp?


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

aks12r said:


> curious I can't seem to find what the original rrp of the mm300 (sbdx017) used to be and I never actually thought to look before 🤦‍♂️ anyone know the Seiko rrp?


Unless Seiko changed the price throughout it's run, I have seen pictures of price tags indicating it was 270,000 yen and have found sold out listings online indicating an MSRP of $2600USD.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

jarod99 said:


> blue dolphin.
> View attachment 15634183


And did you pick it up? Not a huge fan of blue but that grey dial is super delicious looking.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

amngwlvs said:


> Unless Seiko changed the price throughout it's run, I have seen pictures of price tags indicating it was 270,000 yen and have found sold out listings online indicating an MSRP of $2600USD.


🤦‍♂️so dumb sometimes - thank you for reminding me I had the price tag in the box!


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

braidn said:


> And did you pick it up? Not a huge fan of blue but that grey dial is super delicious looking.


yes I did.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

chriscentro said:


> Just wondering, will the SBDX001/017 bezel fit the newer watch?


Don't think so: the sapphire seems to be taller than old Hardlex.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

aks12r said:


> so dumb sometimes - thank you for reminding me I had the price tag in the box!
> View attachment 15641248


 Glad I could help!


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

jmnav said:


> Don't think so: the sapphire seems to be taller than old Hardlex.


I think the real question is; does Seiko still sell the 017 bezel.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

charger02 said:


> I think the real question is; does Seiko still sell the 017 bezel.


For all that I know, yes. And it's much more expensive than the new one (since it's one piece, about 300$/€).


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Giving my modest contribution to keep this great thread going...

Have a great Sunday, my friends!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rocked this beast for a week straight with no end in sight!


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Rocked this beast for a week straight with no end in sight!


Such a beast! Do you have a problem with the crown digging into your wrist?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

watchninja123 said:


> Such a beast! Do you have a problem with the crown digging into your wrist?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks, I think it's super comfortable to wear.

Good timing, I had replied to the same question on another forum earlier today! In short, thanks to the shape of the case, the crown doesn't bother me at all. It sits high enough not to be a bother.

Granted, I wear my watch on my right wrist, but here's a pic of it on my left as well - I can't imagine it would be a bother there either. All good from my perspective, extremely comfy on the wrist.


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if they can be serviced in the U.K. by Seiko or is it back to Japan?

Looking to purchase the SLA023 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Does anyone know if they can be serviced in the U.K. by Seiko or is it back to Japan?
> 
> Looking to purchase the SLA023
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure but as an owner myself, I'd say don't let the Japan service put you off if you really want one. You'd send it to Seiko UK service centre and they'd take care of it from there. You may be without it for a while but it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I bought mine assuming it would need to go back to Japan when it needs to serviced and it's going to cost me a fair bit (after my 3 year warranty has run out), and I'm fine with that.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm not sure but as an owner myself, I'd say don't let the Japan service put you off if you really want one. You'd send it to Seiko UK service centre and they'd take care of it from there. You may be without it for a while but it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I bought mine assuming it would need to go back to Japan when it needs to serviced and it's going to cost me a fair bit (after my 3 year warranty has run out), and I'm fine with that.


As another owner of the SLA 023, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

clyde_frog said:


> I'm not sure but as an owner myself, I'd say don't let the Japan service put you off if you really want one. You'd send it to Seiko UK service centre and they'd take care of it from there. You may be without it for a while but it shouldn't be anything to worry about. I bought mine assuming it would need to go back to Japan when it needs to serviced and it's going to cost me a fair bit (after my 3 year warranty has run out), and I'm fine with that.


+1

I went through with a service earlier this year, dropped it off at the Seiko boutique, took a bit of time to get to the Sydney HQ, but once it's there it was a 8 weeks turnaround to Japan and back to me.

As long as I don't have to send the watch overseas myself and worry about freight and custom charges, I'm not fussed whether my watch is serviced locally or overseas.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Back in the game


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Another cheeky question, did any of you in the U.K. manage a discount at all? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> Another cheeky question, did any of you in the U.K. manage a discount at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't, I just ordered from gnomon watch. Easy Peasy. Here's a wrist shot with the correct time now. I've only just set it


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

that zaratsu polished lug when it catches "dull" sunlight


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

Aidy said:


> I didn't, I just ordered from gnomon watch. Easy Peasy. Here's a wrist shot with the correct time now. I've only just set it
> View attachment 15649731


Did you get customs charges on top?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

yes but it’s all in with DHL. It still works out cheaper than the uk. There’s a brand new one on eBay right now for around 24/25 or best offer. Offer them 21 or so, you never know.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

Pegasus said:


> Did you get customs charges on top?
> Forgot to quote you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Knocked the edge of my bezel at the five. Do you think there would be a way to tap out the dent in my bezel? I was thinking of just using the smooth edge of a coin and lightly tapping it with a small watch makers hammer. I am worried about shattering the ceramic insert.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

demof1 said:


> Knocked the edge of my bezel at the five. Do you think there would be a way to tap out the dent in my bezel? I was thinking of just using the smooth edge of a coin and lightly tapping it with a small watch makers hammer. I am worried about shattering the ceramic insert.
> View attachment 15654895
> View attachment 15654896
> View attachment 15654897


You can definitely feel the edge of the bezel so you might be in luck. Just go slow. What will you use to hold the watch still.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Aidy said:


> You can definitely feel the edge of the bezel so you might be in luck. Just go slow. What will you use to hold the watch still.


I thought I might take the bezel off first. I worried if I tap at the bezel the shock might shatter the sapphire. The dent is on the thin part of the metal above the coined edge, so it may not need much to get it back into shape.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

demof1 said:


> I thought I might take the bezel off first. I worried if I tap at the bezel the shock might shatter the sapphire. The dent is on the thin part of the metal above the coined edge, so it may not need much to get it back into shape.


Huge chances to screwup your watch without the correct tools and technique. I would take it to a professional with no doubt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Renato Cunha said:


> Huge chances to screwup your watch without the correct tools and technique. I would take it to a professional with no doubt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The problem is where I live most of the watch makers...correction...all of the watch makers are crooks...They would charge me $500 for this and try and convince me it needs a service.


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

demof1 said:


> The problem is where I live most of the watch makers...correction...all of the watch makers are crooks...They would charge me $500 for this and try and convince me it needs a service.


Checked with Seiko for a new bezel price?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Waser said:


> Checked with Seiko for a new bezel price?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thought about it, I will ask. On ebay they are $500Aud. You know what will happen right, I replace it and knock the new one...


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

If it was me, I’d probably just live with it as a sign of its use and established ownership - you would recognise it in a line up of other Marinemasters now! If/when it goes away for service you could choose to have it replaced.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Another cheeky question, did any of you in the U.K. manage a discount at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got just over 20% off from a UK AD when I bought the SLA021 just over a year ago.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

demof1 said:


> Knocked the edge of my bezel at the five. Do you think there would be a way to tap out the dent in my bezel? I was thinking of just using the smooth edge of a coin and lightly tapping it with a small watch makers hammer. I am worried about shattering the ceramic insert.
> View attachment 15654895
> View attachment 15654896
> View attachment 15654897


Gotta get that first scratch/ding


----------



## Pegasus (Jan 23, 2008)

clyde_frog said:


> I got just over 20% off from a UK AD when I bought the SLA021 just over a year ago.


Could you DM me where from please?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Pegasus said:


> Could you DM me where from please?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was watcho.co.uk but I've never even seen them have another in stock since I bought mine, and it's a site I look on every so often. Dealers don't get sent a lot of these. They won't be produced in the quantities of the 6r models for example.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

does anyone have an image of a hardlex and a sapphire modded mm300 side by side? 
I am intrigued to see the clarity and colour difference of the 2 types of glass on the same watch in the same light...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seikopathy starts with the affordable lefty. Few months down the lane, already got a turtle or samurai and about to sell your kidney just to get a taste of Marinemaster  enjoying both of them! Missing my kidney!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

2nd MM300 in 2 weeks.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

jarod99 said:


> 2nd MM300 in 2 weeks.


How are ur kindeys, sir? Still a proud owner of two??


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

Rikimaru said:


> How are ur kindeys, sir? Still a proud owner of two??


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I’ve been looking at the SLA021 as well as the previous SBDX001/017 models and found an 017 through shoppinginjapan.net.

Has anyone purchased their MM300 through them? Is it worth springing for theirs as opposed to the SLA021 through a place like Gnomon?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

jlatassa said:


> I've been looking at the SLA021 as well as the previous SBDX001/017 models and found an 017 through shoppinginjapan.net.
> 
> Has anyone purchased their MM300 through them? Is it worth springing for theirs as opposed to the SLA021 through a place like Gnomon?


I just read a very complimentary testimonial from a respected member here on WUS singing the praises of Shopping in Japan. I would grab the 017 if you still can.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> I've been looking at the SLA021 as well as the previous SBDX001/017 models and found an 017 through shoppinginjapan.net.
> 
> Has anyone purchased their MM300 through them? Is it worth springing for theirs as opposed to the SLA021 through a place like Gnomon?


I bought my 017 from shoppinginjapan.net and the service was great. They were really helpful when I emailed, delivery was super fast after I purchased and the actual watch is great. It's my second one, and this one is actually even more accurate so I lucked out.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Greeen


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

So - I've decided that I'm going to pick up an SBDX001 or 017. In doing some searching, I can see that the majority of 001's I'll find will likely be used examples. The 017 can be sourced new from Shopping in Japan.

I've read the Fratello article that notes the slight differences between both models, and my question to the MM300 owners is; all things being equal, which model would you choose? I'm leaning toward the 017 only because I'd prefer to buy new and know the history of the watch. 

I'm still open to advice/suggestions, and in reading the reviews from MM300 owners, I'm sure I'll be happy with my purchase regardless.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

My opinion- If I was buying a “Marinemaster” dial version of the MM300, I would prefer an nice well kept 001 or a Limited Edition version vs. the 017. My thinking is, it’s the original and non-DiaShield version of this very iconic Seiko watch. If my choice was pushed to a NEW 017, I would seriously consider the updated 021, 023, 035 or 045 simply because of the ceramic and sapphire upgrades making a great watch that much better and more modern.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

@Mtvandi - thanks for the input. I'm probably in the minority with my indifference toward the DiaShield, and from what I've read, that seems to be the biggest change to the 017 versus the 001 model.

I'm also partial to the lume pip, painted bezel, and height of the 017/001 vs the new models.

Being that this will be my largest watch purchase to date, I'd like to consider all options before making a final decision!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

jlatassa said:


> @Mtvandi - thanks for the input. I'm probably in the minority with my indifference toward the DiaShield, and from what I've read, that seems to be the biggest change to the 017 versus the 001 model.
> 
> I'm also partial to the lume pip, painted bezel, and height of the 017/001 vs the new models.
> 
> Being that this will be my largest watch purchase to date, I'd like to consider all options before making a final decision!


Solid reasons and I do understand....best of 
all worlds with this re-edition!


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> So - I've decided that I'm going to pick up an SBDX001 or 017. In doing some searching, I can see that the majority of 001's I'll find will likely be used examples. The 017 can be sourced new from Shopping in Japan.
> 
> I've read the Fratello article that notes the slight differences between both models, and my question to the MM300 owners is; all things being equal, which model would you choose? I'm leaning toward the 017 only because I'd prefer to buy new and know the history of the watch.
> 
> ...


Everyone is different. I've had numerous 001 and 017's. Having flipped them all last year I decided I wanted one as a keeper. For me buying new, it had to be the 017. I'm not planning on selling so the DIA shield keeps it looking new. When I get it serviced it will go back to Seiko for a full recondition.

I bought mine from Shoppinginjapan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Mtvandi said:


> My opinion- If I was buying a "Marinemaster" dial version of the MM300, I would prefer an nice well kept 001 or a Limited Edition version vs. the 017. My thinking is, it's the original and non-DiaShield version of this very iconic Seiko watch. If my choice was pushed to a NEW 017, I would seriously consider the updated 021, 023, 035 or 045 simply because of the ceramic and sapphire upgrades making a great watch that much better and more modern.


Yep. I really like the SBDX001 for the thick edges on the indices (and no Diashield is also a bonus). I'd probably say it has the best dial of the lot due to that. The SBDX017 doesn't have that, so I would (and did) go for the new SLA model instead. To me as somebody who doesn't care about it saying "marinemaster" on the dial, the SBDX017 is the last one I'd pick. The SLAs have a nicer dial than the 017 imo (deep black and cleaner layout, with the matching gold seconds hand an 300m text in the case of the SLA021), as well as the ceramic engraved bezel insert and sapphire which I consider to be upgrades and what so many people wanted the MM300 to get.


----------



## dukerules (Oct 3, 2008)

jlatassa said:


> So - I've decided that I'm going to pick up an SBDX001 or 017. In doing some searching, I can see that the majority of 001's I'll find will likely be used examples. The 017 can be sourced new from Shopping in Japan.
> 
> I've read the Fratello article that notes the slight differences between both models, and my question to the MM300 owners is; all things being equal, which model would you choose? I'm leaning toward the 017 only because I'd prefer to buy new and know the history of the watch.
> 
> ...


Have owned an 001 and currently own an 017. Very similar, obviously, except the uneven lume application on the 001 (which as a mark of hand craftsmanship I thought I would enjoy) drove me a little crazy. The MEMS aspect of the 017 is also theoretically an advantage. But either is a great choice.


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

got uneven lume on both my sbdx017 indices and personally i preferred the the thinner indices on the 17 - found them more elegant.
out of curiosity is there a vid anywhere on t'internet showing the mm300 manufacture? Lots of stuff about GS workshop and all but couldn't see anything on how marine masters are made..

also are the 01/17 officially shorter than the new editions? 
height seems to range from 14.6 - 15.6mm and even 16mm from some places for the older versions


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

aks12r said:


> got uneven lume on both my sbdx017 indices and personally i preferred the the thinner indices on the 17 - found them more elegant.
> out of curiosity is there a vid anywhere on t'internet showing the mm300 manufacture? Lots of stuff about GS workshop and all but couldn't see anything on how marine masters are made..
> 
> also are the 01/17 officially shorter than the new editions?
> height seems to range from 14.6 - 15.6mm and even 16mm from some places for the older versions


I'm sure it's mentioned in this thread somewhere that the new model is a bit taller than the 'Marinemaster' models.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

The new bezel is taller than the one on the 001 and 017, but it's by like 0.5mm. Apparently the reason is because it now has to house the thick ceramic insert.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

017 for me


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

In its natural habitat.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rammus said:


> 017 for me


That's a 001?


----------



## cbr2012 (Apr 14, 2013)

Rammus said:


> 017 for me


Stunning shot


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> That's a 001?


No it's a sbdx017


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

@Rammus - great pic!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Rammus said:


> No it's a sbdx017


I didn't know you could get 017s with the thick-edged indices. I thought that dial only came on the 001.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Yet 4 years ago, I bought it new from my watchmaker.
Here is the photo of the labels.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Yeah I wasn't asking for proof. I was just saying I didn't know they both used the same dial. all the other 017s I've seen have different indices. I always thought that, the Prospex crown and Diashield were the three cosmetic differences.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> Yeah I wasn't asking for proof. I was just saying I didn't know they both used the same dial. all the other 017s I've seen have different indices. I always thought that, the Prospex crown and Diashield were the three cosmetic differences.


I don't think his 017 got different indices than the other SBDX017 models. From what I've read, the only difference in dials between the 001 and 017 is the application/color of the lume (white on 001 vs green on 017).


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> I don't think his 017 got different indices than the other SBDX017 models. From what I've read, the only difference in dials between the 001 and 017 is the application/color of the lume (white on 001 vs green on 017).


There are different indices, the 001's are like this (note how thick the metal parts are surrounding the lume):


















Most 017s I've seen (all of them until now) have indices like this (look how much thinner the metal edges are and there is a larger lume area). I guess there was some overlap when they brought out the 017 and they were still using older dials made for the 001:


















The SLA models use identical indices to the ones above too. I wish they hadn't changed them, as I really think the older type look better.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Personally I am a big fan of the creamy, uneven lume on the SBDX001.

Heres my minty one with the thick surrounds.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Raygam said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap are you using there ?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

@Grimlock_1 it's a strap Crafter Blue 
Yet I also have the green lume


----------



## apoenthusiast (Dec 12, 2019)

Blue on blue


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

clyde_frog said:


> There are different indices, the 001's are like this (note how thick the metal parts are surrounding the lume):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I previously had no idea there are variations in the '017 indices. My '017 has the '001 style of thicker surrounds with slightly uneven hand applied lume which I too greatly prefer the look of, it adds character to the dial IMO. The lume appears creamy to my eye in the light but in the dark glows green.










Now that I'm aware of the differences, I treasure mine even more


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

I received my SBDX017 today thru Shopping in Japan.net, and had a couple of questions for the MM300 community.

Pics -
























1. The serial number starts with an "0", which I understand to mean that the watch was manufactured in 2020. I thought these watches were discontinued as of 2018?

2. Not that it matters, but the price/hang tag reads 297,000 yen, yet all of the examples that I've seen read 270,000.

I'm a bit disappointed with the size of metal indicies vs the SBDX001, which I had expected not to notice as much.

I guess I have some reservations (albeit meticulous) after making such a large purchase, which is affecting the joy that I expected to feel upon receiving such a nice watch.


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

jlatassa said:


> I received my SBDX017 today thru Shopping in Japan.net, and had a couple of questions for the MM300 community.
> 
> 1. The serial number starts with an "0", which I understand to mean that the watch was manufactured in 2020. I thought these watches were discontinued as of 2018?
> 
> ...


Firstly congrats on the new purchase, I personally prefer the older models to the new one.

As for your questions:

I have read some people getting serial numbers pointing to the SBDX017 being produced beyond 2018, not sure if there ever was a definitive conclusion on this matter
297,000 JPY is inclusive of 10% sales tax, that's what the two kanji characters in bracket says. This is interesting though, as the sales tax was increased from 8% to 10% in October 2019, well past when the SBDX017 was supposed to have being discontinued. I guess it's also possible that Seiko printed new tags to accommodate the increase in sales tax?


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

@aalin13 - thank you sir!

I know that the differences between the two watches are minimal, but they're there. I also know that the vendor is a trusted dealer, however I'm certainly leery of even minor details given the amount of this particular purchase.

I'm truly on the fence as to whether I should keep or return this one. I'd lose some money on a return (restocking fee and international shipping costs), but if I'm not 100% happy with it, I guess I'd look at it as lesson learned.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

jlatassa said:


> @aalin13 - thank you sir!
> 
> I know that the differences between the two watches are minimal, but they're there. I also know that the vendor is a trusted dealer, however I'm certainly leery of even minor details given the amount of this particular purchase.
> 
> I'm truly on the fence as to whether I should keep or return this one. I'd lose some money on a return (restocking fee and international shipping costs), but if I'm not 100% happy with it, I guess I'd look at it as lesson learned.


Congrats on the purchase. Of course, it comes down to personal preference, some love the 001 dial. So FWIW, I have the 017 and actually like the indices of the watch vs. the 001. For me it looks a bit more refined. I would keep the watch a couple more days to see if after the initial let down, you perhaps change your opinion and see the beauty of the 017. Either way, good luck with the decisions to make.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

jlatassa said:


> @aalin13 - thank you sir!
> 
> I know that the differences between the two watches are minimal, but they're there. I also know that the vendor is a trusted dealer, however I'm certainly leery of even minor details given the amount of this particular purchase.
> 
> I'm truly on the fence as to whether I should keep or return this one. I'd lose some money on a return (restocking fee and international shipping costs), but if I'm not 100% happy with it, I guess I'd look at it as lesson learned.


I meant newer model as in the latest with the ceramic bezel and the Prospex logo. As for the 017 vs 001, I like my 001, but I don't think the difference in the indices are enough to bother me. However, if you are not 100% happy with it, there's no reason to keep it.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

New to me...I think I may end up a big fan of this one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Love that blue mm 

Enjoy!


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

SLA013

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

jlatassa said:


> @aalin13 - thank you sir!
> 
> I know that the differences between the two watches are minimal, but they're there. I also know that the vendor is a trusted dealer, however I'm certainly leery of even minor details given the amount of this particular purchase.
> 
> I'm truly on the fence as to whether I should keep or return this one. I'd lose some money on a return (restocking fee and international shipping costs), but if I'm not 100% happy with it, I guess I'd look at it as lesson learned.


Honestly I would be keeping it. There will not be many more NOS 017's out there so look after it and you will have a superb piece to enjoy which will hold it's value.

I guarantee after a week or so on the wrist the marginal difference in lume application compared to the 001 will be forgotten, hell some prefer your look anyway and the differences on the wrist are barely discernible. Consider it a Transitional model 😀


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

jlatassa said:


> @aalin13 - thank you sir!
> 
> I know that the differences between the two watches are minimal, but they're there. I also know that the vendor is a trusted dealer, however I'm certainly leery of even minor details given the amount of this particular purchase.
> 
> I'm truly on the fence as to whether I should keep or return this one. I'd lose some money on a return (restocking fee and international shipping costs), but if I'm not 100% happy with it, I guess I'd look at it as lesson learned.


if I may suggest running the serial and tags by Seiko customer service by phone - they would be happy to verify originality via those details and if you're still not happy you can send it in to them to answer your other queries. Have you asked the dealer why your watch has 001 indices on a 017 dial? 
I wouldn't be paying P&P back to the dealer if there's an issue though as they would be in the wrong. This is pretty unlikely as I haven't seen or read about fake mm300 at all. There are homages but these are not the same quality and easy to spot.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Of course, it comes down to personal preference, some love the 001 dial. So FWIW, I have the 017 and actually like the indices of the watch vs. the 001. For me it looks a bit more refined. I would keep the watch a couple more days to see if after the initial let down, you perhaps change your opinion and see the beauty of the 017. Either way, good luck with the decisions to make.
> 
> IG: SeikoDutch


I also prefer the refined look of the 017.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

@aks12r and @petay993 - some very good advice - thanks!

I'm still contemplating what to do. It is a very nice watch, and wears perfectly even on my 6.5" wrist.

I don't think there's anything fishy about the minor details that are different about this particular watch vs other 017 models. Again, it's probably just the OCD that comes with making my largest watch purchase to date.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

demof1 said:


> Knocked the edge of my bezel at the five. Do you think there would be a way to tap out the dent in my bezel? I was thinking of just using the smooth edge of a coin and lightly tapping it with a small watch makers hammer. I am worried about shattering the ceramic insert.
> View attachment 15654895
> View attachment 15654896
> View attachment 15654897


Got most of the small dent out. My plan of using a coin and a small hammer worked. I will have another go as there is still a small kink.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Cool photo.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)

No


demof1 said:


> Got most of the small dent out. My plan of using a coin and a small hammer worked. I will have another go as there is still a small kink.
> View attachment 15678856


not too far away though 👍


----------



## Waser (Aug 2, 2012)

jlatassa said:


> @aks12r and @petay993 - some very good advice - thanks!
> 
> I'm still contemplating what to do. It is a very nice watch, and wears perfectly even on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> I don't think there's anything fishy about the minor details that are different about this particular watch vs other 017 models. Again, it's probably just the OCD that comes with making my largest watch purchase to date.


I bought from shopping in Japan last year. Same range of serial number so nothing strange there. I suspect Seiko had the cases/bezels and dials ready and just did a final batch run.

Also regarding your other concerns. There are bigger potential issues IMO. I had an 001 with misaligned chapter ring and another with timekeeping that was off. If you have everything aligned and good timekeeping I'd keep the 017. A lot of 001's out there are knackered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

Waser said:


> I bought from shopping in Japan last year. Same range of serial number so nothing strange there. I suspect Seiko had the cases/bezels and dials ready and just did a final batch run.
> 
> Also regarding your other concerns. There are bigger potential issues IMO. I had an 001 with misaligned chapter ring and another with timekeeping that was off. If you have everything aligned and good timekeeping I'd keep the 017. A lot of 001's out there are knackered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had three 001's now because I kept selling them and then hating myself and starting the search again.

My first was out -50 seconds per day I kid you not. I had it regulated by a specialist in the UK by the name of "The Watch Bloke" and he regulated it to +2 after a bit of work. Recommended by the way.

Second was great until I noticed the bit of missing paint round the date window frame and that was very much that as I couldn't unsee it!

Third time lucky, NOS Japanese personal import sourced a couple of years back for £1300. Going nowhere!!!!!!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

jlatassa said:


> So - I've decided that I'm going to pick up an SBDX001 or 017. In doing some searching, I can see that the majority of 001's I'll find will likely be used examples. The 017 can be sourced new from Shopping in Japan.
> 
> I've read the Fratello article that notes the slight differences between both models, and my question to the MM300 owners is; all things being equal, which model would you choose? I'm leaning toward the 017 only because I'd prefer to buy new and know the history of the watch.
> 
> I'm still open to advice/suggestions, and in reading the reviews from MM300 owners, I'm sure I'll be happy with my purchase regardless.


If you really want to buy new, your question answers yourself as I don't think you'll be able to find a NOS 001.

If I could choose, I'd buy a first semester 017, when they still used the 001 dial. I can say Diashield works, but it's not adamantium, so there's also doubts about long term maintenance (unpolishable). So, if Diashield is a concern, I'd go for a post-2010 001 (so you get 8L35B).

I myself ended up with a 2017 017 (I couldn't find an early one at proper price / state).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Mtvandi said:


> Solid reasons and I do understand....best of
> all worlds with this re-edition!


_...and best of all, YOU can own it at JUST TWICE the price, BUY IT NOW!!!_


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Rammus said:


> No it's a sbdx017


An early one, I'd bet. Would you mind sharing the first serial no. digits?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

jmnav said:


> An early one, I'd bet. Would you mind sharing the first serial no. digits?


the first four numbers are 5701


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Rammus said:


> the first four numbers are 5701


July 2015, certainly one in the first batch, congratulations!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I had a 2000 Marinemaster MM300 with the earlier clasp and dive extension


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

jmnav said:


> July 2015, certainly one in the first batch, congratulations!


Thank you bro 😊


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Julen (Jan 30, 2021)

.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Julen said:


> Hi
> Im a seiko collector and I want to add a MM300... shall I look for the Classic SBDX001 or the "newer" sbdx017 ? and why? Thanks


This literally got asked and answered further up the page, and a million other times before that. Sorry but it doesn't need to be asked and answered over and over. Everything stays on the Internet for a reason.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Julen (Jan 30, 2021)

That's what I call a friendly answer. Thanks. Will look into the 999,999 other posts.
;-)


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

demof1 said:


> I had a 2000 Marinemaster MM300 with the earlier clasp and dive extension
> View attachment 15680398
> View attachment 15680401
> 
> ...


great to see an mm300 showing sign of proper use. Too many pansies babying their preciousssssss....


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

4 months with it, worn everyday since. The 8L35 is running better everyday, from +10 the first day and now it's at about +2 seconds a day. It wears like a dream, especially on the bracelet.

Only complain would maybe be the dial color, which is under certain light too grey, I wish it was darker but I crearely can live with it!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoagorgeous (Dec 9, 2012)

Superbowl Sunday!









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

just arrived form Solo Japan: SBDX017 with year digits 030XXX.....what year would this NOS item be?

Me Happy!!


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Fookus said:


> just arrived form Solo Japan: SBDX017 with year digits 030XXX.....what year would this NOS item be?
> 
> Me Happy!!
> 
> ...


2020.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

I received a reaction from Japan
Thank you for the confirmation of the arrival!
Concerning your question, it works like this: *0* (year of production which is 2020) *3* (month of production which is March)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Fookus said:


> I received a reaction from Japan
> Thank you for the confirmation of the arrival!
> Concerning your question, it works like this: *0* (year of production which is 2020) *3* (month of production which is March)


so it's not discontinued?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> so it's not discontinued?


It is but they made few in 2020., why we dont know. Probably they had parts and used them.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Mountain tested....


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> Mountain tested....
> View attachment 15709764


That's amazing


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

With my new 62mas reissue, SBDX041.


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

044 said:


> With my new 62mas reissue, SBDX041.


Two Super Powehouses!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.saez.1848 (Apr 11, 2017)

My Sbdx001 from 2008, + 1 second per day. Incredible watch

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## insidesomething (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

I wish Crafter Blue made other colors than brown black and orange! Such stranges colors compared to the other straps they sell! But the orange is fire!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Question...Does anyone have any insight into how this piece compares in size to a Pelagos? I ask because I’m crushing pretty hard on an mm300 but have no way of trying one on beforehand. I already have a Pelagos in my collection and would say that it is as big as I could possibly go. If the mm300 is much larger, than it is a no go for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

itsajobar said:


> Question...Does anyone have any insight into how this piece compares in size to a Pelagos? I ask because I'm crushing pretty hard on an mm300 but have no way of trying one on beforehand. I already have a Pelagos in my collection and would say that it is as big as I could possibly go. If the mm300 is much larger, than it is a no go for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't own the Pelagos but have the SBDX017 and have compared with the Pelagos in person. It's difficult to explain, but I would say the Seiko wears smaller, although technically it is a 44mm watch. The broader bezel is slightly smaller than the case, amd decreases the size of the dial. The overall effect when you look down on it is that it is compact. Short lug to lug for it's size helps with that too. The different contours of the case shape break it up from the side and shrink it visually, vs the Tudor's slab sides. If you can happily wear the Pelagos I would say you'll be surprised how wearable the MM300 is, and it may even feel 'small' in comparison.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Buick said:


> I don't own the Pelagos but have the SBDX017 and have compared with the Pelagos in person. It's difficult to explain, but I would say the Seiko wears smaller, although technically it is a 44mm watch. The broader bezel is slightly smaller than the case, amd decreases the size of the dial. The overall effect when you look down on it is that it is compact. Short lug to lug for it's size helps with that too. The different contours of the case shape break it up from the side and shrink it visually, vs the Tudor's slab sides. If you can happily wear the Pelagos I would say you'll be surprised how wearable the MM300 is, and it may even feel 'small' in comparison.


 Tried a Pelagos on while wearing my 001, had the same experience.


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

I've found it pretty difficult to take this thing off. 😄


----------



## aalin13 (Apr 2, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Question...Does anyone have any insight into how this piece compares in size to a Pelagos? I ask because I'm crushing pretty hard on an mm300 but have no way of trying one on beforehand. I already have a Pelagos in my collection and would say that it is as big as I could possibly go. If the mm300 is much larger, than it is a no go for me.


I don't have a Pelagos, but I have a BB GMT, which is dimensionally similar to the Pelagos.

The MM300 is about the same lug to lug, but the lug tips are closer to the wrist, and seems to hug the wrist a bit better. The MM300 is wider (44mm), but the sculpted case hides the visual mass quite well. The key difference I've noticed is the height, the MM300 feels taller on wrist, and seems to protrude out of my wrist more. Visually, it's not too bad though, as the sculpted sides of the MM300 hides the height well, whereas Tudor has the slab sides that accentuates the height.

Overall, I'd say if you are comfortable with the size of the Pelagos, you will be happy with the MM300 as well.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you for your answers guys. I just pulled the trigger on a preowned SLA023 from watchrecon. I think the blue dial will compliment my monochromatic Pelagos 2liner well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

itsajobar said:


> Thank you for your answers guys. I just pulled the trigger on a preowned SLA023 from watchrecon. I think the blue dial will compliment my monochromatic Pelagos 2liner well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, looking forward to seeing the incoming!

I agree with feedback others offered...compared with the blue Pelagos I used to own, the 023 is a lot more comfortable for me, in spite of the measurements on paper. Deceptively wearable is the way I'd describe it.

I just picked up a 023 recently and I am nuts about it. The dial's crazy good. Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

4 months update with the SBDX017, worn everyday since.

Pros

accurate (+2.5 a day)
wear smaller if you have the right wrist
beautifully finished (everything is sharp)
bracelet is amazingly comfortable
it's a Seiko diver after all

Cons

I wish the dial would be darker (sometimes it's grey)
I wish the lume would stay creamy white (and not greeny during the day)
not sure about the Diashild, the watch takes scratches

I really like it, it can go anywhere, take a beating and still looks awesome!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Just received this watch... My first "real" watch... Pictures do not do it justice. It's amazing. SLA045J1


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

pinrut said:


> Just received this watch... My first "real" watch... Pictures do not do it justice. It's amazing. SLA045J1
> 
> View attachment 15722011


Well as a first real watch you got urself a damn nice piece


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> Well as a first real watch you got urself a damn nice piece


Thanks, I was on the fence about this purchase since it is very pricey to me, and I couldn't see it in person, but I'm glad I went ahead with it.


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

Congratulations to the new owners of the MM300, this is an incredible watch.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Starting the day with this.....


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

or maybe this!


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Man I miss my 300, all these pics are gonna make me buy another one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

so according to this photo of the upcoming SLA047 from the Watch Observer, the date is framed and the is no extra lume pip like in the renderings.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Mirabello1 said:


> View attachment 15723292
> 
> so according to this photo of the upcoming SLA047 from the Watch Observer, the date is framed and the is no extra lume pip like in the renderings.


Oo, this is some great news. That silly pip and non-decorated window was a mistake. Even as an 019 owner, this is amaze


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

itsajobar said:


> Question...Does anyone have any insight into how this piece compares in size to a Pelagos? I ask because I'm crushing pretty hard on an mm300 but have no way of trying one on beforehand. I already have a Pelagos in my collection and would say that it is as big as I could possibly go. If the mm300 is much larger, than it is a no go for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pelagos rides a lot flatter. Comparatively the MM will seem top heavy.


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

Mirabello1 said:


> Watch Observer








Présentation Live Seiko nouveautés 140 ans | The Watch Observer


Le Replay en HD de l'Événement Live Seiko 140ème anniversaire en direct de la boutique Seiko Bonaparte à Paris.




www.thewatchobserver.fr


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Pelagos rides a lot flatter. Comparatively the MM will seem top heavy.


Mine arrives today so I'll be able to see first hand. Tracking says out for delivery...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

@itsajobar SLA023?


----------



## ChrMorcom (Aug 20, 2018)

I thought I'm done with watches... But you guys pulled me in right back :'(


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

itsajobar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Big congrats-looks great on your wrist!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

TW2 said:


> @itsajobar SLA023?


Yup

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

ChrMorcom said:


> I thought I'm done with watches... But you guys pulled me in right back :'(


Replied to your thread question about the MM300. Since we are a bunch of enablers, I would say: go for it!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

She comes in colors









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

I do love this watch, my only wish is that the dial were a little larger, it feels a little too "compact" for my wrist


----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

MM300 SBDX001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

When I got my SLA023, knowing that I wouldn't like the OEM bracelet on my small wrist, I went on a strap frenzy. Probably went overboard as I got a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet, a crafter blue rubber, and a Toshi leather strap. I have posted photos of the watch on the jubilee and Toshi before and they both wear fine.
I have been neglecting the crafter blue strap all this time and finally I decided to make it work. One of the reasons I have put it aside is because I wasn't able to make it work with the OEM clasp. As you probably know, the crafter blue strap comes in two pieces-one piece that is fixed in length and another piece that can be adjusted by cutting off extra length. According to their instructions, I'm supposed to put the adjustable piece on the 12 o'clock side and the fixed length on the 6 o'clock side.
However, I find the fixed length way too long for me on the 6 o'clock side especially with the OEM clasp. It pushes the clasp way over to the 12 o'clock side of the wrist and causes the end of the clasp to protrude beyond the edge of my wrist. So I thought maybe I can swap it around and put the adjustable side (which I can cut to a much shorter length) on the 6 o'clock. One problem though, in the OEM bracelet, the connection to the clasp on the 6 o'clock side is exposed (that's where the diver extension comes out) and so the rough edge from my cutting is exposed which is ugly. 
Fortunately I have the angus jubilee bracelet, which clasp I don't like too much. But the clasp doesn't expose the edge of the strap! So I swap the OEM clasp onto the jubilee bracelet and put the crafter blue strap on the strapcode clasp and they are perfect. 
I have to say the MM wears most comfortable with the crafter blue strap now that I have tried all three options.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

dak_la said:


> When I got my SLA023, knowing that I wouldn't like the OEM bracelet on my small wrist, I went on a strap frenzy. Probably went overboard as I got a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet, a crafter blue rubber, and a Toshi leather strap. I have posted photos of the watch on the jubilee and Toshi before and they both wear fine.
> I have been neglecting the crafter blue strap all this time and finally I decided to make it work. One of the reasons I have put it aside is because I wasn't able to make it work with the OEM clasp. As you probably know, the crafter blue strap comes in two pieces-one piece that is fixed in length and another piece that can be adjusted by cutting off extra length. According to their instructions, I'm supposed to put the adjustable piece on the 12 o'clock side and the fixed length on the 6 o'clock side.
> However, I find the fixed length way too long for me on the 6 o'clock side especially with the OEM clasp. It pushes the clasp way over to the 12 o'clock side of the wrist and causes the end of the clasp to protrude beyond the edge of my wrist. So I thought maybe I can swap it around and put the adjustable side (which I can cut to a much shorter length) on the 6 o'clock. One problem though, in the OEM bracelet, the connection to the clasp on the 6 o'clock side is exposed (that's where the diver extension comes out) and so the rough edge from my cutting is exposed which is ugly.
> Fortunately I have the angus jubilee bracelet, which clasp I don't like too much. But the clasp doesn't expose the edge of the strap! So I swap the OEM clasp onto the jubilee bracelet and put the crafter blue strap on the strapcode clasp and they are perfect.
> ...


Perfect solution. Glad you were able to make it work.


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

SLA019J1


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Another snap of the sla023 with orange crafter blue. It's very loud which draws sharp contrast with most of my other watches. But I feel the orange goes well with the blue and gold. This is gonna be my fun and playful combo.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Hi, waltera98!

What can you tell us about the strap? is it comfy, were did it came from, how well does the end-link "flows" with the case, the clasp?...

TIA



waltera98 said:


> MM300 SBDX001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## waltera98 (Jan 4, 2018)

jmnav said:


> Hi, waltera98!
> 
> What can you tell us about the strap? is it comfy, were did it came from, how well does the end-link "flows" with the case, the clasp?...
> 
> TIA


It's a MILTAT bracelet. It's extremely comfortable. I think it makes the watch look more premium than what it already is. It's solid end link and it flows unnoticeably or seamlessly from the case. I love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The bezel rotation on my MM is too tight. What can it be and how to fix it?

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Dopamina said:


> The bezel rotation on my MM is too tight. What can it be and how to fix it?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


I had the same issue with my SPB077 (MM200) and after nothing else worked (soap and water, dental floss, etc.) I read online to try a very small squirt of WD40 under the bezel and rotate until smooth. Rinse off any residue and you should be good. Worked amazing for me, still buttery smooth a month later!


----------



## chase102798 (May 13, 2016)

044 said:


> With my new 62mas reissue, SBDX041.


What strap is this on the SLA035? Im looking to change mine.


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

chase102798 said:


> What strap is this on the SLA035? Im looking to change mine.


It was a cheap non branded strap. I've since changed to waffle straps for the classic vintage look.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Today...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZadyG (Aug 13, 2019)

Hi guys! I have a "serious" question to ask. I have the opportunity to change my SBDX017 + $1500 for a SLA017, brand new with tags. What do you think of the deal, should I go for it? I love my MM300 but I think the 62MAS is great, it looks great, and is a better watch. 

What would you do? Thanks!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

ZadyG said:


> Hi guys! I have a "serious" question to ask. I have the opportunity to change my SBDX017 + $1500 for a SLA017, brand new with tags. What do you think of the deal, should I go for it? I love my MM300 but I think the 62MAS is great, it looks great, and is a better watch.
> 
> What would you do? Thanks!


Think you've already made up your mind to go with the SLA. Id say go ahead and if it turns out you miss the SBDX too much (and I think you will) you can always try finding another lightly used one, with or without reselling the SLA.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

New green sla... no frame on date is a hard pass for me


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> The bezel rotation on my MM is too tight. What can it be and how to fix it?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Take bezel off and clean it underneath. There is also possibility that bezel o-ring is broken.

I had same issue when bought MM300 - I took off bezel and o-ring turned out to be broken. There was also very dirty. I cleaned it, ordered new bezel gasket, lube it with silicone oil and now it rotates like a new one (I did it about 2 years ago).

I'm not sure WD-40 is good solution. Maybe temporarily it will help (if gasket isn't broken), but it will still be dirty underneath.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great thread, thanks!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

M.Mikey said:


> Take bezel off and clean it underneath. There is also possibility that bezel o-ring is broken.
> 
> I had same issue when bought MM300 - I took off bezel and o-ring turned out to be broken. There was also very dirty. I cleaned it, ordered new bezel gasket, lube it with silicone oil and now it rotates like a new one (I did it about 2 years ago).
> 
> I'm not sure WD-40 is good solution. Maybe temporarily it will help (if gasket isn't broken), but it will still be dirty underneath.


I tend to agree - WD-40 wouldn't have been my first choice but cleaning didn't work and I wasn't ready to take the bezel off. I figured I had two choices - take it for service before the WD or after the WD. I had the WD on hand and made sure to research to ensure it was safe on rubber and took a shot and it worked well. How long will it last, I don't know. But for now I'm content. Wouldn't recommend it as a first choice but from my position it was worth the shot.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> New green sla... no frame on date is a hard pass for me


The chapter ring cut-out at 3 is not easy to ignore either. I understand it's for updated compliance but it's not attractive, at all.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Received my first MM300 (SLA023) today and damn is it gorgeous. I have a SLA021 on its way as well; can't wait!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

jpisare said:


> Received my first MM300 (SLA023) today and damn is it gorgeous. I have a SLA021 on its way as well; can't wait!


Very nice, congrats. I am going to be getting my first this week also - SLA045 is in transit.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Received my first MM300 (SLA023) today and damn is it gorgeous. I have a SLA021 on its way as well; can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh congrats!!

I love that blue MM!

Keep the thoughts and pics rolling in


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you!!! And I will! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Received my first MM300 (SLA023) today and damn is it gorgeous. I have a SLA021 on its way as well; can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome shot of the dial it's texture. Congrats. Beautiful picture.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you! I appreciate that!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> Very nice, congrats. I am going to be getting my first this week also - SLA045 is in transit.
> 
> View attachment 15751176


Congrats, that's beautiful! Can't wait to see pics!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

New arrival. 

Perhaps the last model with framed date window?


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> New arrival.
> 
> Perhaps the last model with framed date window?
> 
> View attachment 15754338


Congrats mate  now thats a beaty,dont you dare to sell it!!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Congrats mate  now thats a beaty,dont you dare to sell it!!!


No worries. Hoarding Seiko watches (esp divers) is my specialty. 










Love the MM so far other than what might be a common complaint - the bracelet links are too long for me to get the clasp exactly where I want it. It needs to move the distance of one half-link to match up with the way I have my GS. I ordered a Strapcode Hexad last night and will probably mount the Seiko clasp to it.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> No worries. Hoarding Seiko watches (esp divers) is my specialty.
> 
> View attachment 15756510
> 
> ...


I had the hexad on mine and still prefer the OEM over it. The Hexad is a lot heavier and the end links are not a good fit and do not sit flush against the case.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I had the hexad on mine and still prefer the OEM over it. The Hexad is a lot heavier and the end links are not a good fit and do not sit flush against the case.


Good to know, thank you. If only the MM had just one half-link I'd be happy.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Appears to be running +6 out of the box. Not bad.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Today 56 years old..


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

MDT IT said:


> Today 56 years old..


But still alive and kickin' !


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


Awesome Strap!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lume!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Lume!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rammus said:


>


What strap is that? Looks great & comfortable

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

I bought it from a craftsman, here is the link 








florian Strap-Maker


Explore florian Strap-Maker’s 1,577 photos on Flickr!




www.flickr.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

@shahtirthak

Jeez mate you read the whole thread haven't you


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> @shahtirthak
> 
> Jeez mate you read the whole thread haven't you


Short Answer - catching up from Post 9800 or so today, intend to finish the rest of the thread soon.
Long Answer - I stumbled on this thread when I was looking for my first Seiko Automatic Diver, about 7 years back. I wanted a Sumo, went to Shogun and eventually settled on MM300. Started this thread from the beginning, was a regular poster here until about a couple of years back and now catching up. Still have my SBDX001 which I got 6 yrs ago and has lived with me through thick and thin and continues to do so.
Will post a fresh pic once I have caught up on this thread


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021 on Borealis rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Caught up with this thread finally, next is the Official Tuna Thread !!

Almost 6yrs old SBDX001, used and abused (see the bezel), it has met many a doorknobs along the way, has been to scuba diving in Boracay as well as to the pool regularly and everything in between. This watch was my first high end purchase, still is my most expensive purchase to date for myself and led me down the rabbit hole of multiple straps in nato, leather & elastic as it is a strap monster!

While I love the upgrades on the recent models (not the price though) and seeing the pictures on this thread and elsewhere, between this SBDX001 and my Darth Tuna SBBN025 I have no more desire for another Seiko diver for the foreseeable future...

















Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

shahtirthak said:


> Caught up with this thread finally, next is the Official Tuna Thread !!
> 
> Almost 6yrs old SBDX001, used and abused (see the bezel), it has met many a doorknobs along the way, has been to scuba diving in Boracay as well as to the pool regularly and everything in between. This watch was my first high end purchase, still is my most expensive purchase to date for myself and led me down the rabbit hole of multiple straps in nato, leather & elastic as it is a strap monster!
> 
> ...


I absolutely love this bracelet, is this what people call a "shark strap"? I hadn't seen a MM300 on one and didn't think it would look as good as it does! I kinda wanna copy you now; what bracelet is this and how can i get my hands on one??


----------



## Cassini (Aug 10, 2020)

shahtirthak said:


> Caught up with this thread finally, next is the Official Tuna Thread !!
> 
> Almost 6yrs old SBDX001, used and abused (see the bezel), it has met many a doorknobs along the way, has been to scuba diving in Boracay as well as to the pool regularly and everything in between. This watch was my first high end purchase, still is my most expensive purchase to date for myself and led me down the rabbit hole of multiple straps in nato, leather & elastic as it is a strap monster!
> 
> ...


I love hearing this, what about the sides of the watch how have they held up over 6 years regarding scratches and scuffs?


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> I absolutely love this bracelet, is this what people call a "shark strap"? I hadn't seen a MM300 on one and didn't think it would look as good as it does! I kinda wanna copy you now; what bracelet is this and how can i get my hands on one??


Yes, it is what is called a shark mesh bracelet, I love these for their looks and comfort and also because of the way it attaches to the spring bar where you can see the spring bar underneath.

I got this off ebay from a seller in Australia just after I got the watch, don't think the seller is around anymore. But you can find 'shark mesh' (google is your friend) from a number of sellers now, from AliExpress to some mainstream ones and everyone in between. Mine is brushed but if I had to do it again I would go for a polished version to match the case polishing and for the additional bling factor.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Cassini said:


> I love hearing this, what about the sides of the watch how have they held up over 6 years regarding scratches and scuffs?


Will follow up with pictures later but yeah, the area around the lug holes has a bunch of scratches. I also think drilled lug holes should be mandatory on (almost) all watches.

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

shahtirthak said:


> where you can see the spring bar underneath...


YES! this! Looks tough

Thanks for the info imma check some out


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Couldn't take it off so once again.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Just bought this today.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Gilmour said:


> Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## B.Kenobi (Sep 23, 2018)

017 on Horween Dublin Nut Brown leather.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sla023


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great blue. So good.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> What a great blue. So good.


Thanks, my man! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Thanks, my man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That one is still lurking on my wish list


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> That one is still lurking on my wish list


I hope you pick one up eventually! It's crazy how good it is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I hope you pick one up eventually! It's crazy how good it is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep telling me that...


----------



## NateDoggFromIowa (Nov 14, 2020)

shahtirthak said:


> Caught up with this thread finally, next is the Official Tuna Thread !!
> 
> Almost 6yrs old SBDX001, used and abused (see the bezel), it has met many a doorknobs along the way, has been to scuba diving in Boracay as well as to the pool regularly and everything in between. This watch was my first high end purchase, still is my most expensive purchase to date for myself and led me down the rabbit hole of multiple straps in nato, leather & elastic as it is a strap monster!
> 
> ...


The "well loved" look here is great!


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sla023 back on the bracelet


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

My 023 also back on the bracelet ,


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I think this counts......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I think this counts......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice!

New for you?!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Nice!
> 
> New for you?!


Yes!! Took delivery on Thursday!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Yes!! Took delivery on Thursday!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Right on! 

The SLA tributes to the 6159 are 

Enjoy the heck out of it. And I look forward to vicariously riding along.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Right on!
> 
> The SLA tributes to the 6159 are
> 
> Enjoy the heck out of it. And I look forward to vicariously riding along.


Thanks, man! Completely enamored by it. It's better in-person than even the best photos make it look!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Thanks, man! Completely enamored by it. It's better in-person than even the best photos make it look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, you need to settle down! 

Looks amazing! Smaller than I'd have expected next to the MM300's.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Tell me about it. Think I'm done for a long while lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Thanks, man! Completely enamored by it. It's better in-person than even the best photos make it look!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a trio!

That handset is so good. And the classic diver dial, is just superb in legibility and balance.

Right on


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Lovely mate!! 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Lovely mate!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy! Hope you're well.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks, buddy! Hope you're well.


I was well before reactivating the app, now I'm a bit overwhelmed with so many wants 
The mm is one of the want, among many other wants 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

"What a fool believes, he sees"
~ The Doobie Brothers


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Never thought leather would look so good on the MM300. I actually like a lot the ones posted and this combo with a old Kostas strap looks and feels great!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Hope i Will be posting pictures in here soon, just a confirmation on my order on a SLA047J1, had one in my hands at the watch maker last time I was there, despite the lume pip at 3 o'clock it wasn't what I noticed, I just wanted the watch, now I just can't wait to receive it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Borealis rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045, Stunning to say the least, the blue bezel color is sublime. Selling my SLA021, anyone interested?


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

In my opinion one of the best looking and well rounded diver watches out there


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My waiting time is over, this just arrived at my house. 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats! Sexy as hell!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Congrats, you will wear it a lot. I guarantee it.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Friday!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

I'm loving this watch even more than I can believe, had to snap a quick picture of this fantastic timepiece with the sunsets.










This will be a tough one to take off the wrist, but that's the good part of owning it, I don't have to 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> My waiting time is over, this just arrived at my house.


congrats - the MM looks superb with that green dial


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

New to me, purchased from a fellow WuS member.










Loving this watch, which hasn't left my wrist since it arrived.

:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Neily_San said:


> New to me, purchased from a fellow WuS member.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on the MM, i know that feeling, I got mine Friday and don't want to take it of, such a fantastic watch. 
Congrats again to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

SLA047 green-dialed goodness today.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15823810
> 
> SLA045


Nice!

Fun colour combos there.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Quick pair of family photos - SLA039, SLA023, SLA047, SNR029.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Quick pair of family photos - SLA039, SLA023, SLA047, SNR029.


good to know there are other people out there who also like to have several similar looking watches at the same time. Nice looking family 👍


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

van_helsing said:


> good to know there are other people out there who also like to have several similar looking watches at the same time. Nice looking family


Thanks!

The depths of my madness knows no bounds - multiple Willards, Rolex sea-dwellers, Pepsi GMTs, blue Tudor sub and BB58, GS GMTs, the list goes on. I find what I like and get really into it. Ha!


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The depths of my madness knows no bounds - multiple Willards, Rolex sea-dwellers, Pepsi GMTs, blue Tudor sub and BB58, GS GMTs, the list goes on. I find what I like and get really into it. Ha!


Ahh brilliant...now I know I am not alone with that madness.....😅


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Quick pair of family photos - SLA039, SLA023, SLA047, SNR029.


Simply WOW! Very cool Seiko family there.


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Still wearing the crown in my collection.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

My MM200 together with my SLA047










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

TagTime said:


> Still wearing the crown in my collection.


There is definitely something about the MM300


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

van_helsing said:


> There is definitely something about the MM300


If you think this watch looks great on a picture, you will love it when you put it on your wrist. Have this watch now 3 years and the beauty of this watch still gets me.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

TagTime said:


> If you think this watch looks great on a picture, you will love it when you put it on your wrist.


Agreed 100%


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Quick pair of family photos - SLA039, SLA023, SLA047, SNR029.


MM syndrome positive mate 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MM500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Put the MM200 back in the watch case, and now enjoying the MM300.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> MM syndrome positive mate
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Man, I've moved away from Rolex and branched out a lot over the last two years or so, but I've really gone nuts for Seiko over the last year!

The SNR029 is my favorite of the lot, with spring drive, Zaratsu finishing, super-hard titanium, lume that glows like a torch, etc. Great watches!


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

If the MM300 is the King then the SNR029 must be the Emperor 😋


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Simply an awesome BEAST of a watch.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Man, I've moved away from Rolex and branched out a lot over the last two years or so, but I've really gone nuts for Seiko over the last year!
> 
> The SNR029 is my favorite of the lot, with spring drive, Zaratsu finishing, super-hard titanium, lume that glows like a torch, etc. Great watches!


Yes I can see why that reference is your favorite, indeed a technical beast with such strong vibes.
I just had a look at the specs, and it's quite something indeed 

I haven't been much on the forum for the past 2 years, so I'll look forward to discover the other brands and models you picked 

Stay safe 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

from yesterday


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Some pictures from the last couple of days, the MM300 had to come on vacation with the family. 

















Taking a picture with the dog on a leash ain't that easy I realized, he didn't care about the picture outcome.









Had to take this picture of sunset out over the ocean on my evening walk with the dog.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Sla023 on the crafter blue.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

First time trying the rubber that came with the SLA047. First impressions: bit of a dust magnet, super long, but the color and comfort are spot on.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

geez you guys, these green dialed SLA047's are suuure pretty. my oh my


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Pretty glad the 045 doesn't have the shoe horned lume plot at 3.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Uncle Seiko Tire Tread strap on the 025.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UltraSam (Jul 6, 2020)

jgdill said:


> View attachment 15841562
> 
> Pretty glad the 045 doesn't have the shoe horned lume plot at 3.


Look at how Citizen did it. Nice.









New Citizen watches 2021


Discover the 2021 new Citizen watches in our exclusive preview. The brand unveiled two new Promaster, and a series of Supertitanium watches.




www.horbiter.com


----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh you guys.





Great pics above to both


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

I didn't have the budget or even thought about this model... but when I went to the store I asked to put it on my wrist... and what a feeling...

Berg3.0; Your pictures are really great.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Thom986 said:


> I didn't have the budget or even thought about this model... but when I went to the store I asked to put it on my wrist... and what a feeling...
> 
> Berg3.0; Your pictures are really great.


Thanks , and yes the MM300 on the wrist just does something, it's a fantastic watch in my opinion, I definitely don't regret getting mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MM300 Monday


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I questioned the MM300 for years. I suppose I could confess the errors in my assumptions in detail, but the fact that I have two now so quickly after trying one for the first time is probably confession enough. It's been the daily choice for two weeks now and with me, that says a lot. The fact that it's running an excellent +2.2 also isn't helping me hate this thing.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA025 & SLA021

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

After a while without an MM in collection i came back with the SLA047! I like the very deep green dial with just a little bit of gold and a black bezel.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mtvandi said:


> View attachment 15859036


can I ask since you have both sla047 and sla039,is there a difference in the color of the stainless steel between the 2 watches? Is the sla047 more grey in color whereas sla039 is more white? Or about the same? Thanks!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

TraserH3 said:


> can I ask since you have both sla047 and sla039,is there a difference in the color of the stainless steel between the 2 watches? Is the sla047 more grey in color whereas sla039 is more white? Or about the same? Thanks!


Sure, color wise the DiaShield seems to have a slight titanium tint, whereas the Ever Brilliant is a more natural bright stainless color. The Ever Brilliant has been as durable the coated SLA021 so far...so if I had to pick a favorite, Ever Brilliant wins for me.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Mtvandi said:


> Sure, color wise the DiaShield seems to have a slight titanium tint, whereas the Ever Brilliant is a more natural bright stainless color. The Ever Brilliant has been as durable the coated SLA021 so far...so if I had to pick a favorite, Ever Brilliant wins for me.


Ok thanks. I suspect the ever brilliant steel is basically like 904L with very high nickel content which makes it bright and white in color. I have the sla039 as well and definitely stands out. Modern SS GS also looks like it's some form of high nickel SS although they don't call it ever brilliant. So I was just wondering whether the MM also used the same. I've got my eyes on that green dial on the sla047...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Green MM200 & MM300



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Green MM200 & MM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pair 
I'm digging that green 200 more and more 
Is it true that it wears smaller?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Nice pair
> I'm digging that green 200 more and more
> Is it true that it wears smaller?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks 

The way I feel it wears smaller is in height and the weight difference, the 300 is heavier and it is obvious on the wrist, I think the MM300 looks smaller on the wrist than the MM200 due to the smaller diameter of the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darius_ae (Apr 19, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Green MM200 & MM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


V nice! How do the dial colours compare IRL? Some pics they look the same...some they look different ??‍♂


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Thanks
> 
> The way I feel it wears smaller is in height and the weight difference, the 300 is heavier and it is obvious on the wrist, I think the MM300 looks smaller on the wrist than the MM200 due to the smaller diameter of the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I need to get to a dealer and try both 
Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

darius_ae said:


> V nice! How do the dial colours compare IRL? Some pics they look the same...some they look different


It's a bit difficult to capture it in all shades, in most pictures the MM300 looks like a darker dull green and depending on the lighting it can look a bit black to, it's in the direct sunlight it really pops with an almost circular dark green sunburst, I would say it's a watch you have to see IRL to really appreciate it. 
The MM200/SPB105 is lighter green and can't be compared to the green of the MM300/SLA047, the 200 shows of its sunburst dial in a more typical way, I think the difference may be caused by the crystal's different forms and the deeper housing of the MM300. 
Hope this answers your question.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huggz121 (May 3, 2021)

PVD MM300 limited. Such a great watch.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

jpisare said:


> SLA025 & SLA021
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do these two watches wear? I've had the SLA021 and it was pretty good for my wrist size/shape. I've got an SLA025 en-route and now starting to question my purchase as I've read the SLA025 wears much bigger than the SLA021


----------



## darius_ae (Apr 19, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> It's a bit difficult to capture it in all shades, in most pictures the MM300 looks like a darker dull green and depending on the lighting it can look a bit black to, it's in the direct sunlight it really pops with an almost circular dark green sunburst, I would say it's a watch you have to see IRL to really appreciate it.
> The MM200/SPB105 is lighter green and can't be compared to the green of the MM300/SLA047, the 200 shows of its sunburst dial in a more typical way, I think the difference may be caused by the crystal's different forms and the deeper housing of the MM300.
> Hope this answers your question.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super helpful thank you!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Mr_Pacman said:


> How do these two watches wear? I've had the SLA021 and it was pretty good for my wrist size/shape. I've got an SLA025 en-route and now starting to question my purchase as I've read the SLA025 wears much bigger than the SLA021


I think they wear pretty damn similar tbh. If you can wear a SLA021 you can wear a 025!

Also, CONGRATS!! It's so, so beautiful in-person. Pics and vids don't do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> Green MM200 & MM300
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reporting back on my previous inquiry... 
So I went to try both at a seiko boutique here in jakarta and the 200 felt more at home on my wrist ( I also tried most seiko divers including GS ).
I was surprisingly pleased with the bezel action on the 200, crisp and smooth 

The 300 was very nice too, however the thickness is substantial, maybe its something to get used to?

Both really good looking watches, and well executed 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA025 on canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021, SLA025, and SLA023 pictured here with their MM200 siblings.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On rubber for a few days , just bought a Angus-Jubilee & looking forward to putting it on the watch when it arrives .


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Joining in with a new arrival


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The bracelet arrived this morning and fitted it straight away, it certainly changes the watch for me and it makes the watch feel more balanced now .And feels very comfortable too , think I'll leave this on the watch for a while .


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks great!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

CPRwatch said:


> The bracelet arrived this morning and fitted it straight away, it certainly changes the watch for me and it makes the watch feel more balanced now .And feels very comfortable too , think I'll leave this on the watch for a while .
> View attachment 15869079
> View attachment 15869080
> View attachment 15869081
> ...


That looks super comfortable!

Is it fair to say the clasp is thinner, shorter, and sits flatter on the wrist than the OEM one does? If so, that's ideal.

What color difference is there between metals on the coated case and the bracelet (or is there one)? Hard to tell from the pics.

Thanks and enjoy rocking it.


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

MickCollins1916 said:


> That looks super comfortable!
> 
> Is it fair to say the clasp is thinner, shorter, and sits flatter on the wrist than the OEM one does? If so, that's ideal.
> 
> ...


I'll chime in based on my experience, as I have that same SLA023, the Angus Jubilee and a bunch of other straps for it. You are correct on all accounts, the Strapcode clasp is thinner, shorter, and sits flatter on the wrist. In fact, the OEM clasp is too long for my wrist while the Strapcode clasp fits perfectly (I even use the Strapcode clasp with my Crafter Blue rubber strap). Though the OEM clasp has the nice diver extension (micro-adjustment) that the Strapcode clasp doesn't have.

Regarding the color, the difference is minimal and not noticeable. The bracelet looks very well integrated with the watch and it looks like it's made for that watch.

For the price, it's a great bracelet, the fit for the watch is superb (very tight tolerance at the end link). The only nitpick for me is that you can tell the much lower quality in the bracelet when you handle it (comparing to the quality of the watch itself). It feels a little more flimsy, and too many rough edges. But, for that price, I think it's more than fair.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

NateDoggFromIowa said:


> The "well loved" look here is great!


Thanks!
Once again running behind the thread and just catching up!

Sent from a 'not so smart' phone...please excuse typos and brevity...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

So I went this morning to try ( again ) the 300...
Beautiful green BTW, more subtle and "professional" than the LVc IMHO 

And aww 

In fairness I was torned between the sbdx017 as the go to... The blue sla023 as its just stunning... And the green one having also a strong personality....

Now, finally I can breathe lighter 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Part 2-

So I left the shop with the blue one, just my favorite one!

Oh boy, seiko dis a fantastic job with that blue, its simply stunning 

Kept all plastics on the bracelet for now, and tried on the supple oem strap, quite nice BTW ....

I wasn't aware about that blue 300 as I wasn't active the past 2 years... But hey!! I'm catching up rapidly 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Part 3-

I also ordered the green 200 while i was at it 

Oh well... Now I feel better 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Part 2-
> 
> So I left the shop with the blue one, just my favorite one!
> 
> ...


Congrats, buddy! That's a fantastic choice. The blue is crazy good. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


> Congrats, buddy! That's a fantastic choice. The blue is crazy good. Enjoy wearing it.


Thanks bud, as you rightly wrote... Crazy good fits the bill 
The depth of the dial is quite interesting on that model, and the dial proportion very pleasing 
I'll be going to Bali next week for some leasure, so that bad boy will be in its element soon...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi All,

So, for the first week, or so, I wore my SBDX017 on the stock bracelet. There is certainly nothing wrong with it. However, I have always liked NATO, Zulu and other canvas / nylon alternatives.

Here, for your viewing pleasure, is an olive green Perlon from Wrist Candy Watch Club :










... and an original green Marine Nautical strap from NDC Straps :










Enjoy !
:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Crothers89 (May 13, 2021)

New member here- not new to seiko, but very new to anything more than 4-500 hundred dollars. Thanks to this forum and lots of research this is what opted to go with and I am absolutely in love.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Crothers89 said:


> New member here- not new to seiko, but very new to anything more than 4-500 hundred dollars. Thanks to this forum and lots of research this is what opted to go with and I am absolutely in love.
> View attachment 15879445


Welcome and Congrats with your MM300, it's a fantastic watch and I don't think you're going to regret getting it, I absolutely love my SLA047.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Huggz121 said:


> View attachment 15861981
> 
> 
> PVD MM300 limited. Such a great watch.





jpisare said:


> I think they wear pretty damn similar tbh. If you can wear a SLA021 you can wear a 025!
> 
> Also, CONGRATS!! It's so, so beautiful in-person. Pics and vids don't do it justice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree 100% and I actually think the SLA025/SLA039 wears and looks better due to subtle differences betweeen the two watches like thinner bezel, domed crystal, less aggressive bezel edges that stand out in my mind. Love both, but the SLA039 is extra special and the watch I reach for everyday!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Mtvandi said:


> Agree 100% and I actually think the SLA025/SLA039 wears and looks better due to subtle differences betweeen the two watches like thinner bezel, domed crystal, less aggressive bezel edges that stand out in my mind. Love both, but the SLA039 is extra special and the watch I reach for everyday!


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

Just thought I'll post this link. Nice read for MM lovers









Deep Dive: The Evolution of Seiko's Professional Marinemaster Range - Worn & Wound


Seiko has a long history of making superior dive watches perfect for pros, weekend enthusiasts, and everyone in between. In this three part series, we’ll take a look at the histories of three distinct dive watch families under the Seiko umbrella – timepieces so iconic and treasured by watch...




wornandwound.com


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Niko (Nov 12, 2008)

"Iriomote-MM" is at home in the woods with a leather strap


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Niko said:


> "Iriomote-MM" is at home in the woods with a leather strap
> View attachment 15884859


Great pic


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got a crafter blue for the 300























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## kobeswingman (May 17, 2021)

alex79 said:


> So I went this morning to try ( again ) the 300...
> Beautiful green BTW, more subtle and "professional" than the LVc IMHO
> 
> And aww
> ...


May I know what is your waist size?
My waist is about 6.5inches and I am worrying about mm300 is too big for me.
I had a SKX007 before and it looks marginally fine. With 4mm more lug to lug size in mm300, it seems too large in number......


----------



## Vicbitter (Mar 11, 2021)

I need a mm300 in my life.....

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kobeswingman said:


> May I know what is your waist size?
> My waist is about 6.5inches and I am worrying about mm300 is too big for me.
> I had a SKX007 before and it looks marginally fine. With 4mm more lug to lug size in mm300, it seems too large in number......


Slightly less than 7,5 for my wrist... 
The 300 wears smaller than 44, if u can pull off an skx confortably there's no need to worry with the 300 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

obomomomo said:


> View attachment 15883244


Hi there, what's the strap there?

Thanks


----------



## obomomomo (Nov 4, 2014)

dkpw said:


> Hi there, what's the strap there?
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for asking, it's a Hirsch Hevea. Fits the MM nicely as it's quite thick (measured 5mm with my calipers) at the springbar end but tapers to 3mm at the buckle so doesnt sit too 'fat' under the wrist. In the pics below I fitted the buckle from the original Seiko MM300 rubber strap and the keepers are from another strap. The rubber compound Hirsch uses is medium soft, has a slight permanent sheen to it and will curve to your wrist after some use. I love this strap


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 15877213
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


beautiful blue - congrats!


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

obomomomo said:


> Thanks for asking, it's a Hirsch Hevea. Fits the MM nicely as it's quite thick (measured 5mm with my calipers) at the springbar end but tapers to 3mm at the buckle so doesnt sit too 'fat' under the wrist. In the pics below I fitted the buckle from the original Seiko MM300 rubber strap and the keepers are from another strap. The rubber compound Hirsch uses is medium soft, has a slight permanent sheen to it and will curve to your wrist after some use. I love this strap
> 
> View attachment 15887636
> View attachment 15887637


Thank you ever so much for such a comprehensive and helpful reply. I'm not a fan of OEM rubber but have a great deal of time with Hirsch. I can foresee a trip to my local dealer. 

Thanks again!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The 300 is glorious, I might get an additional 047 or 025 
Hard choice to be made...
Both would be best 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Got this strap yesterday, I was told it's a rare edition but to be fair I have no idea 

I wanted a genuine grey strap as they are super confortable...

Enough said 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got it yesterday.....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chriscentro said:


>


That's a nice composition 
The green 300 is 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kasemo said:


> Just got it yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sexy 21 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some random pics today 
Please bear with me, it's still honeymooning period so I'll over post 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bali vibes























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

MM300 in natural light, no filters or editing, hence the dust!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

SLA019 works well on Omega mesh:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. Great combo. 

That omega mesh always looks better than generic shark mesh with its slightly tighter density.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dixan said:


> SLA019 works well on Omega mesh:
> View attachment 15899873
> View attachment 15899874
> View attachment 15899875




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jpisare said:


>


Lovely 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Great combo.
> 
> That omega mesh always looks better than generic shark mesh with its slightly tighter density.


Thanks.

I agree. And I almost always run the flat side out, which further fills in those in-between spaces. 👍🏻


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Lovely
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

jpisare said:


>


Beautiful!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gilmour said:


> Beautiful!


 Thanks!!


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

Dixan said:


> SLA019 works well on Omega mesh:
> View attachment 15899873
> View attachment 15899874
> View attachment 15899875


Haven't heard from you for a long while around here @Dixan! Welcome back! The mesh does look great on your 019.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

dak_la said:


> Haven't heard from you for a long while around here @Dixan! Welcome back! The mesh does look great on your 019.


Thanks for the kind words. Nice to see you here too. 👍🏻


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

MM300 on crafter blue with monster clasp I had...
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

kasemo said:


> MM300 on crafter blue with monster clasp I had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of MM300 on Crafter Blue


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kasemo said:


> MM300 on crafter blue with monster clasp I had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's probably more comfortable compared to the mm clasp?
The upper extension slot on the mm clasp goes quite further from the lower clasp, resulting with lesser comfortably, therefore I'll probably be looking for another clasp to get this right.
The crafter blue curved end rubber is well made and priced in my opinion  ( compared to rubber B )

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some more Bali vibes, we are having a magical trip with my wife... first trip over the past 18 months due to the pandemic...

No diving this time around as we are on a mission to find a school and a house for our relocation by the end of the year.

So happy with the 300, a fantastic watch really 

Tonight we had a nice sunset on one side, and a full moon on the other side 












































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Had to try another clasp on the MM300, sow I ordered a Strapcode/Miltat clasp, sub style clasp that looked like it would go well with the original 300 bracelet, it feels nice on the wrist I must say.























































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

SBDX017 on Erika's MN, it's good to have a bit of sun









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Some more Bali vibes, we are having a magical trip with my wife... first trip over the past 18 months due to the pandemic...
> 
> No diving this time around as we are on a mission to find a school and a house for our relocation by the end of the year.
> 
> ...


Fantastic, enjoy! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Question, read something recently about an MM600's bracelet clasp being fragile and susceptible to breaking. Anyone else have any issues with the MM300 bracelet or clasp besides the normal Seiko bracelet gripes? Mine after a year looks totally fine with no signs of a problem.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

The Beast









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SLA047 with Miltat sub style clasp.




























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Sla021 ✊


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

...and more of this black dialed badass


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Back home after 10 days in Bali, ready to rock 
Decided to go with a fun combo today, its a 22 mm squeezed 

Happy Sunday guys























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 26, 2018)

[QUOTE/]









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
[/QUOTE]

Good God, I'm seeing sun spots when looking off the screen....


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

MM


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TheHun said:


> MM
> View attachment 15912857


Nice view, where is the pic taken? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Loving the blue dial


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Me too









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

My SBDX001


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Great shot!

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The sbdx 017 on a cheap chinese two pieces nylon strap. The MM looks great anyway, does not it?









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

From earlier today.


----------



## rpitts57 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Made a single pass NATO for these two and it definitely works better than normal thicker NATOS for this Seiko case.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sunday vibes 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> Made a single pass NATO for these two and it definitely works better than normal thicker NATOS for this Seiko case.
> View attachment 15924000
> View attachment 15924001
> 
> View attachment 15924003


Single pass is the way to go

Looks great with the Seiko buckle.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017 Happy Sunday!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

How many folks have both the black and blue dialed MM’s? I’m contemplating adding a blue, I really like the limited edition green but really can’t see spending that extra money just for green and limited… questioning having 2 of the exact same watch in different colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

simonp67 said:


> How many folks have both the black and blue dialed MM's? I'm contemplating adding a blue, I really like the limited edition green but really can't see spending that extra money just for green and limited&#8230; questioning having 2 of the exact same watch in different colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have Sumos in multiple colors, MM200s in multiple colors, original H558 Arnies in multiple colors, and yes, both the SLA021 and SLA023 so maybe I'm not the right person to ask lol. But I see no issues at all with owing both. I love them both equally!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

simonp67 said:


> How many folks have both the black and blue dialed MM's? I'm contemplating adding a blue, I really like the limited edition green but really can't see spending that extra money just for green and limited&#8230; questioning having 2 of the exact same watch in different colors
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll probably add another 300 soon...
Not that I have or had any same watch in different colours, but hey the 300 rocks 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

alex79 said:


> I'll probably add another 300 soon...
> Not that I have or had any same watch in different colours, but hey the 300 rocks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


If thinking about the LE MM300 SLA047J PM me  

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Biggles3 said:


> If thinking about the LE MM300 SLA047J PM me
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Yes I do haves eyes on the 47, but I will have to buy locally as the import duties here are salty...
Thanks for offering tho 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Yes I do haves eyes on the 47, but I will have to buy locally as the import duties here are salty...
> Thanks for offering tho
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


No worries, they can be kept to a minimum of course  But if you ever move to Batam Island let me know 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Biggles3 said:


> No worries, they can be kept to a minimum of course  But if you ever move to Batam Island let me know
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


Oh u are in batam, that is a different story I'll pm you 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Oh u are in batam, that is a different story I'll pm you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


No, in Asia but not Indonesia although have shipped to Batam numerous times, duty free there so all good 

Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Range day


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Hump Day!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still on the yellow mood...
Cheers 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Just got my orange Seiko strap for the summer.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Both same dimensions and yet so different 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Yellow is 22mm?


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

jpisare said:


>


such a classic & classy looking watch!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Gilmour said:


> Yellow is 22mm?


Haha yes, I prefer 22 over 20...
You don't really notice the squeezed ends when it's on the wrist...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

I just realized that the 300 wears great on the CB03 



















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

TagTime said:


> Just got my orange Seiko strap for the summer.


Nice! I got same strap, came with an earlier Seiko solar (SNE245P9). It does pair well with the MM300, where'd you snag yours?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Nother orange strap variant-keepin it "summery" 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Hale color said:


> Nice! I got same strap, came with an earlier Seiko solar (SNE245P9). It does pair well with the MM300, where'd you snag yours?


 Here on the WUS strap thread. Didn't come with a buckle, but that was solved easy. Had other orange straps, but al the time not in the exact orange color I was looking for. Am Dutch, so not just any color orange will do.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

TagTime said:


> Here on the WUS strap thread. Didn't come with a buckle, but that was solved easy. Had other orange straps, but al the time not in the exact orange color I was looking for. Am Dutch, so not just any color orange will do.


Ha ha, I've got some Dutch artist friends - I get you!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Berg3.0 said:


> I just realized that the 300 wears great on the CB03
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the one that goes with the clasp?
Or just with buckle
CB are nice indeed 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Is that the one that goes with the clasp?
> Or just with buckle
> CB are nice indeed
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


With the clasp, I put a MiLTAT/Strapcode clasp on the original bracelet and the original MM300 clasp on the CB03 strap.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

TheMeasure said:


>


Nice

Is the mm300 a new one for you or had I just missed it before?

Either way...lovely


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Blue


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Latisap (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally got it on the oem bracelet 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Nice
> 
> Is the mm300 a new one for you or had I just missed it before?
> 
> Either way...lovely


Thanks B!

Prob just missed it. Got this one new from Higuchi back in '14 or '15. It was my most worn watch for a couple years then the collection grew so it lost some wrist time. Still my favorite Seiko I own though.

Cheers!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Eisenhorn76 said:


>


 Nice new dial on the old style urethane strap. Still really enjoy the preX rubber over the new version


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

braidn said:


> Nice new dial on the old style urethane strap. Still really enjoy the preX rubber over the new version


I prefer it too! The spare strap that comes with this is nice and comfortable - but the design of the old style Urethane strap seems to suit the MM better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SBDX017 on a Uncle Seiko waffle version 2.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

^^^^^

Simply the best Seiko ever made!! What a watch!!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

On crafter blue strap , put on monster clasp..
















Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Quick shot this morning&#8230;










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

On the Willard strap , it's such a comfortable strap . The original bracelet is ok but would really like a president bracelet for it ,Mmm I wonder if US would make one if there is enough interest.


----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

Just thought it was interesting to see the SLA047J1 beside the SPB187J1. I love wearing both of these.

What I noticed looking at them side-by-side in this manner is that it's really easy to mistake the 187's bezel insert for ceramic.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

I should be joining this group in the next couple of days! More to come!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

SLA047

Not sure how I feel about it yet. Took it in a trade. Definitely high quality and a commanding presence. Not sure about the green though. Time will tell.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## darius_ae (Apr 19, 2021)

My SBDX017 bought last month through WUS from all round good guy @TheloniusFox

Love this thread for strap inspiration. Currently on a yellow isofrane but always on the poach for a strap upgrade!

cheers
Darius


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

[deleted]


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


Looks awesome on that waffle. May I ask where did you buy it and what is the manufacturer?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

janzamon said:


> Looks awesome on that waffle. May I ask where did you buy it and what is the manufacturer?


I don't know if it's allowed on the forum, and if not just delete this post.

Here's the link to the shop where I bought this FKM waffle strap.






FKM Rubber WAFFLE Line Dive Watch Straps Bands With Quick Release Bars In 8 Colours & 20mm – 22mm – Gregoriades


Watches, Straps, Accessories & Parts




gregoriades.com





I find it really comfortable and I must say that I think it works better on my MM300 than on my MM200(SPB105)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

janzamon said:


> Looks awesome on that waffle. May I ask where did you buy it and what is the manufacturer?


Alieexpress, like 8-10$. Fluorine rubber.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Chillin on vacation with my main guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Picked this up today!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

First time I’ve ever done it and it happened to my most expensive Seiko. I have a hairline scratch on the hardlex that is quite noticeable on my SBDX017 Marinemaster. No idea how I did it. 

Question: what’s the cost of a replacement OEM Hardlex mineral crystal including Parts and Labour? We have a boutique in Sydney but it’s temporarily closed die to our COVID lockdown.

And 

Would the new sapphire crystal on the SLA versions of the Marinemaster fit? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

SLA047 still on the fence about the green dial. It's the only green I have owned. Thinking I would prefer all black or blue. I'm a blue guy.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello friends, been a while absent...
Hope you are well and stay healthy 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jpisare said:


>


Is this the original tropic? If so, what spring bars did you use ?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This particular one is a Borealis Tropic. Fat spring bars. I do have a 22mm Original Tropic on my GS diver that needs slim-fat ones. Those are 2.0mm x 1.2mm tips.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jpisare said:


> This particular one is a Borealis Tropic. Fat spring bars. I do have a 22mm Original Tropic on my GS diver that needs slim-fat ones. Those are 2.0mm x 1.2mm tips.


Is it as soft as the original tropic ?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

jpisare said:


> This particular one is a Borealis Tropic. Fat spring bars. I do have a 22mm Original Tropic on my GS diver that needs slim-fat ones. Those are 2.0mm x 1.2mm tips.


On their website for the borealis it states that the recommended maximum thickness of spring bars used is 1.8mm thick. That's thinner than the fat boy spring bars that Seiko typically use which from memory is 2.5mm.









Borealis Boavista Vintage style tropic straps


Borealis Watch Company sells high-quality vintage watch straps online. Visit our website for a fantastic selection of designs and styles.




www.borealiswatch.com


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

No I definitely lubed the spring bars up and shoved them into the strap. No problems at all so far. Sorry so graphic lol. 

Regarding softness, extremely soft and comfortable. Every bit as soft as the Original Tropic IMO. Worth noting these Borealis do not have the rounded ends where the strap meets the case, it's very flat and I know that can be a point of contention with tropic strap fans. The 22mm Original Tropic I have on my GS has rounded and finished (pattern continues throughout) ends but I think the 20mm does not, if I'm correct....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Couple MM300s on Tropics with a GS diver mixed in for good measure.


----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Land to sea


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Couple MM300s on Tropics with a GS diver mixed in for good measure.


Very good measure indeed 
That's really pleasing pairings on some fantastic watches 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Very good measure indeed
> That's really pleasing pairings on some fantastic watches
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 Thank you!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA and Shogun sunbathing.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Had to try this Obris Morgan rubber on the 300. 


















Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Couple MM300s on Tropics with a GS diver mixed in for good measure.


I feel like there a new addition to this collection every time I turn around! Really liking the tropic straps on these!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

amngwlvs said:


> I feel like there a new addition to this collection every time I turn around! Really liking the tropic straps on these!


 Thank you!!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

jpisare said:


> Thank you!!


Riding a thin line between I love it and I'm jealous or I hate it because I'm jealous.  Wear in good health, there are definitely some grails there!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Enjoying the oem bracelet. 
I can hear the claims regarding some flaws on this bracelet, however I'm still happy with it 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

I like the OEM bracelet too. I keep coming back to it.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Except for the endlinks fit, the OEM bracelet is fine. But comfort wise, for me nothing beats mm300+rubber combo!


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

I haven't worn mine on the factory rubber for quite some time. You inspired me to give it a go again! I forgot how soft and supple the rubber is. I'm going with it.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Feels good, doesn't it?  MM300 is a beast of a watch but it's top heavy. With bracelet it was too flimsy for me... but rubber? Man now it wears like a dream!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Feels good, doesn't it?  MM300 is a beast of a watch but it's top heavy. With bracelet it was too flimsy for me... but rubber? Man now it wears like a dream!


I still think the OEM rubber that it comes with makes the watch head stay on the wrist perfectly. This watch is easily the most masculine watch I own amongst my upper tier collection.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sla045 and 047. Sla047 arrived today from Loneguitar, Thx! Great strap choices jpisare.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous duo!!


----------



## Dakota1776 (Mar 1, 2015)

This is my favorite watch of all time. I love the way it fits on an isofrane.

Recently made a career change and now "Undersea" is in my job description - so this has now become my all day everyday watch.


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

jgdill said:


> Sla045 and 047. Sla047 arrived today from Loneguitar, Thx! Great strap choices jpisare.
> View attachment 16018301


Wow gorgeous! Love the summer colors


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

jgdill said:


> Sla045 and 047. Sla047 arrived today from Loneguitar, Thx! Great strap choices jpisare.
> View attachment 16018301


Looking good!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jgdill said:


> Sla045 and 047. Sla047 arrived today from Loneguitar, Thx! Great strap choices jpisare.
> View attachment 16018301


Both 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGW chaps 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks badass with that brown strap.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JapanJames said:


> Looks badass with that brown strap.


Thanks buddy, it's a crafter blue. 
I like the vibes on the blue 300...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Guys, where I can buy genuine OEM seiko rubber strap for mm300? Are they interchangable within models on rubber or should I seek one specifically fpr sla021j1?


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> Guys, where I can buy genuine OEM seiko rubber strap for mm300? Are they interchangable within models on rubber or should I seek one specifically fpr sla021j1?


As long as it is a 20mm OEM Seiko Silicone strap from recent releases, I believe they are all the same strap.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I finally made it to the MM300 club. I've wanted one for a few years, but wasn't sure of the bulk....turns out, not an issue at all.

I've wanted a birth year diver (1968) and almost pulled the trigger on these a few times. Yea I know it's the re-imagined version, but still pulls from the original.

The 140th caught my attention with its color scheme.....so, fresh out the box today!






























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Crafter blue?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Crafter blue?


Yes......love the strap.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

brash47 said:


> I finally made it to the MM300 club. I've wanted one for a few years, but wasn't sure of the bulk....turns out, not an issue at all.
> 
> I've wanted a birth year diver (1968) and almost pulled the trigger on these a few times. Yea I know it's the re-imagined version, but still pulls from the original.
> 
> ...


Nice! I just got one a couple days ago on a trade, like the green better than I thought I would.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Yup the OG 001.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

Strapcode Jubilee for the win!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

SBDX001 - love the MARINEMASTER on the dial


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

My 2001 SBDX001!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Slipped mine on this morning

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jeronimocg (Apr 21, 2015)

Wearing mine for Sunday.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Macdonald's Run this morning!















Regarding SLA023&#8230;fit and finish are superb&#8230;it was +13 seconds total over the last seven days, and it is very visually dynamic (depth, contrast, color changes as the light hits it from different angles, etc). This watch is a real winner!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

demof1 said:


> My 2001 SBDX001!
> 
> View attachment 16032478


Awesome to see a 20 year old MarineMaster! How its time keeping?

Vr

Matt


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Hello ! Blue watch Monday with my new grail , the magnificent sla023j1 (traded Black bay blue and seiko srp775 and never looked back).
I would like to thank all of the 11053 posts for the inspiration ! Feels good to be back.


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Giasuko said:


> Hello ! Blue watch Monday with my new grail , the magnificent sla023j1 (traded Black bay blue and seiko srp775 and never looked back).
> I would like to thank all of the 11053 posts for the inspiration ! Feels good to be back.
> View attachment 16035393


The SBDX017 was my original grail when I first got more seriously into Seiko so I've always had a soft spot for the MM300 variants but the new grail, that I'm close to committing to, is the Tudor Black Bay. Care to share what you prefer in the MM300 or why you decided to dump the BBB for it? I'd be interested to know. Thanks!


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

amngwlvs said:


> The SBDX017 was my original grail when I first got more seriously into Seiko so I've always had a soft spot for the MM300 variants but the new grail, that I'm close to committing to, is the Tudor Black Bay. Care to share what you prefer in the MM300 or why you decided to dump the BBB for it? I'd be interested to know. Thanks!


Nothing's wrong with the black bay - it's a fine watch and I really enjoyed wearing it. But after years it became so popular with so many references and overhyped from time to time that lost the soul (1st gen. Black bay red par ex.). If i had to go back to tudor I would have chosen a pelagos though. A non purpose proper dive tool. On the other hand marinemaster for me is the king of cool , a handmade Seiko of superb quality delivering history and legacy back from the 60s with one of the most beautiful (blue) cases ever seen on a dive watch . And wears like a charm ? . Just my thoughts


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Mid-morning workout!


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

stygianloon said:


> Mid-morning workout!
> View attachment 16036532


My clumsy self would destroy my watch during a workout!!


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Giasuko said:


> Nothing's wrong with the black bay - it's a fine watch and I really enjoyed wearing it. But after years it became so popular with so many references and overhyped from time to time that lost the soul (1st gen. Black bay red par ex.). If i had to go back to tudor I would have chosen a pelagos though. A non purpose proper dive tool. On the other hand marinemaster for me is the king of cool , a handmade Seiko of superb quality delivering history and legacy back from the 60s with one of the most beautiful (blue) cases ever seen on a dive watch . And wears like a charm  . Just my thoughts


Thanks for the insight! Both beautiful and I'd be proud to have either. I've got some serious thinking to do


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Giasuko said:


> Nothing's wrong with the black bay - it's a fine watch and I really enjoyed wearing it. But after years it became so popular with so many references and overhyped from time to time that lost the soul (1st gen. Black bay red par ex.). If i had to go back to tudor I would have chosen a pelagos though. A non purpose proper dive tool. On the other hand marinemaster for me is the king of cool , a handmade Seiko of superb quality delivering history and legacy back from the 60s with one of the most beautiful (blue) cases ever seen on a dive watch . And wears like a charm ? . Just my thoughts


you have to admit that Seiko has made a ton of references with regards to the MM300 as well, especially within the last few years.

<* shark >>><


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

7 solid days on the wrist and let's see how the timing came up!

Seems pretty darn good to me!!























Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

Waiting at my kids dentist appt.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Decided to change over the oem clasp to a strapcode one earlier , for some reason the oem bracelet just didn't quite feel right on my wrist , I tried wearing it loose then tighter and removed & added links but it still didn't feel right . I think I've finally cracked it with the strapcode clasp though as the bracelet just feels right now , obviously early days yet but I'm going to give this a few days on the wrist to see if it really is as comfortable as it is now after several hours of wearing . I know it's a top heavy watch but it just feels more balanced now .


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)

CPRwatch said:


> Decided to change over the oem clasp to a strapcode one earlier , for some reason the oem bracelet just didn't quite feel right on my wrist , I tried wearing it loose then tighter and removed & added links but it still didn't feel right . I think I've finally cracked it with the strapcode clasp though as the bracelet just feels right now , obviously early days yet but I'm going to give this a few days on the wrist to see if it really is a song comfortable as it is now after several hours of wearing . I know it's a top heavy watch but it just feels more balanced now .
> View attachment 16040882
> View attachment 16040884
> View attachment 16040879
> ...


I probably should have tried that. I did the opposite and put my Seiko clasp on the Strapcode bracelet. I didn't care for that at all.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Loneguitar said:


> I probably should have tried that. I did the opposite and put my Seiko clasp on the Strapcode bracelet. I didn't care for that at all.


I tried the Seiko clasp on the Strapcode bracelet & removed it immediately after trying it on . The Strapcode clasp on the Seiko bracelet works for me .


----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

CPRwatch said:


> Decided to change over the oem clasp to a strapcode one earlier , for some reason the oem bracelet just didn't quite feel right on my wrist , I tried wearing it loose then tighter and removed & added links but it still didn't feel right . I think I've finally cracked it with the strapcode clasp though as the bracelet just feels right now , obviously early days yet but I'm going to give this a few days on the wrist to see if it really is as comfortable as it is now after several hours of wearing . I know it's a top heavy watch but it just feels more balanced now .
> View attachment 16040882
> View attachment 16040884
> View attachment 16040879
> ...


You are not alone here, I also find the strapcode clasp (albeit not as good in quality) to be more comfortable to wear than the long Seiko clasp. I have it on the Crafter Blue strap right now. I actually like your approach and may try it later when I get a chance to resize the OEM bracelet.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

So far so good with the clasp change , it has just changed the total feel of the watch on the bracelet .


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Decided to change over the oem clasp to a strapcode one earlier , for some reason the oem bracelet just didn't quite feel right on my wrist , I tried wearing it loose then tighter and removed & added links but it still didn't feel right . I think I've finally cracked it with the strapcode clasp though as the bracelet just feels right now , obviously early days yet but I'm going to give this a few days on the wrist to see if it really is as comfortable as it is now after several hours of wearing . I know it's a top heavy watch but it just feels more balanced now .
> View attachment 16040882
> View attachment 16040884
> View attachment 16040879
> ...


Good to know that buddy, may I inquire if the strapcode clasp is heavier or lighter than the OEM?
Or is the positive outcome from different dimensions of the clasp?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Good to know that buddy, may I inquire if the strapcode clasp is heavier or lighter than the OEM?
> Or is the positive outcome from different dimensions of the clasp?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Not sure if the strapcode clasp is heavier than the OEM , I doubt there will be much weight difference between the two .I haven't checked the clasp dimensions either but the strapcode clasp does feel more centred on my wrist .


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Just got a bit bought and it ended in a little photo cession with my SLA047, (just phone camera as i didn't bother finding my old Canon DSLR). Sow now I'm going to bother you people whit the result of it. 






















































Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Just got a bit bought and it ended in a little photo cession with my SLA047, (just phone camera as i didn't bother finding my old Canon DSLR). Sow now I'm going to bother you people whit the result of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! What strap is that?


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Rikimaru said:


> Nice! What strap is that?


Was thinking the same thing. Looks a bit thick for Uncle Seiko


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

ZULUDIVER is my guess!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Zuludiver wont accept seiko fatties... This one on the other hand seems to be thicc enough...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> Nice! What strap is that?








FKM Rubber WAFFLE Line Dive Watch Straps Bands With Quick Release Bars In 8 Colours & 20mm – 22mm – Gregoriades


Watches, Straps, Accessories & Parts




gregoriades.com





Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rikimaru said:


> Zuludiver wont accept seiko fatties... This one on the other hand seems to be thicc enough...


Ah, good to know thanks!


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Put mine on my wrist 2 weeks ago I think, once on it's hard to take off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

is there a master list of the model numbers with descriptions of the various models and some distinguishing characteristics of each model? I lost track after the zimbe variant..=) TIA

<* shark >>><


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Just another glorious day with the 012









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Loneguitar said:


> My clumsy self would destroy my watch during a workout!!


Eh&#8230;I just roll with it&#8230;if I worry about scratching and dinging them, I don't enjoy wearing the watch as much!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Water is right this morning!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Had a little visitor&#8230;


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Yessss. the Rubber Gang seems to... expand  MM300 is way better worn on rubber.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> Yessss. the Rubber Gang seems to... expand  MM300 is way better worn on rubber.


There is no doubt!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Indoors all day ,


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> Indoors all day ,
> View attachment 16048503


Ahhhh, learning aren't we? What do you study m8?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Ahhhh, learning aren't we? What do you study m8?


Your close ,but I'm the one giving the talk . Carrying out inductions for new employees .


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

CPRwatch said:


> Your close ,but I'm the one giving the talk . Carrying out inductions for new employees .


With MM300 on the wrist, they surely know whos the boss


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

The two Kings.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Cheating on my MM today!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## stylus (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello everyone! just got this baby, amazing good looking watch.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Another day on the wrist , changing the clasp has definitely improved the wearability of the watch with the bracelet significantly for me .


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Another day on the wrist , changing the clasp has definitely improved the wearability of the watch with the bracelet significantly for me .
> View attachment 16051691
> View attachment 16051692


That looks great CPR

What's your wrist size?

Cheers


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

boatswain said:


> That looks great CPR
> 
> What's your wrist size?
> 
> Cheers


Thank you , my wrist size is just under 7.25" .


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

I love the strap on my SPB149...the new resin straps are very nice. I noticed that the MM200 SPB207 comes with one that matches color to the other 140th anniv. watches....so, I ordered one!!

What do yall think?....I like it!!





































Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

Yep, it's a winner!!









Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Some Seiko shadow dancing ,


----------



## Neily_San (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice mine onto a grey Perlon strap. I think it really suits it.










Enjoy !
:-D
Neily

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Happy days ,


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Before my little morning run&#8230;


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Smoking hot out there!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

It is burn your feet on the sand hot out there, and I couldn't get any of the kids to brave the heat&#8230;I think they are getting a bit fatigued! So I entertained myself, while trying not to lose my iPhone!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow. Great pic with the breaking wave!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

boatswain said:


> Wow. Great pic with the breaking wave!


Thanks!

Vr

Matt


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16056275
> 
> Smoking hot out there!


What strap is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

A pic from yesterday, my 11 year old granddaughter trying out the 300 . I'm sure she'll grow into it


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

001 for Saturday lunchtime


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

OkiFrog said:


> What strap is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is just the standard black Seiko strap that comes with it. I really like it&#8230;extremely comfortable and looks great with the blue bezel and face.

Vr

Matt


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Happy Saturday!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Still Saturday and still happy.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Such a great looking watch ,


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Happy Sunday people !


----------



## Giasuko (Mar 2, 2013)

Cycladic sunset


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

OBX sunrise&#8230;last I will see this year&#8230;on the way home now! It was a great week!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

CPRwatch said:


> Another day on the wrist , changing the clasp has definitely improved the wearability of the watch with the bracelet significantly for me .
> View attachment 16051691
> View attachment 16051692


What clasp have you changed to?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Strapcode if I recall correctly....?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Hexanaut said:


> What clasp have you changed to?


I changed it to a strapcode & as the clasp blade is shorter , it has totally changed the way the watch now wears for me for the better .


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Strapcode if I recall correctly....?


Correct


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

CPRwatch said:


> I changed it to a strapcode & as the clasp blade is shorter , it has totally changed the way the watch now wears for me for the better .


Ah good stuff I have seen that done before. Stock clasp looks quite thick . Lovely watch enjoy and thanks for sharing.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

I didn't think it would be this good. Grrr.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That sunburst dial is gorgeous!


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

today I had the oportunity to try, finally, the new MM300. And I have to say that I was a litlle bit disapointed.

I found the watch small. The dial is "very" small comparing with the watches that I have (Orient Triton, A 3rd gen Sumo a MM200 and a the new Samurai), even for my small wrist of 6,40 inches.

I was undecided between the MM300 and the Superocean 44 but after seeing the MM300 i´ve made the decision to buy the SO44.

What do you think guys ?


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

mariosimas said:


> today I had the oportunity to try, finally, the new MM300. And I have to say that I was a litlle bit disapointed.
> 
> I found the watch small. The dial is "very" small comparing with the watches that I have (Orient Triton, A 3rd gen Sumo a MM200 and a the new Samurai), even for my small wrist of 6,40 inches.
> 
> ...


I think you have already your answer. You had the opportunity to try the MM300 on and didn't like it, so SO44 it is.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

mariosimas said:


> today I had the oportunity to try, finally, the new MM300. And I have to say that I was a litlle bit disapointed.
> 
> I found the watch small. The dial is "very" small comparing with the watches that I have (Orient Triton, A 3rd gen Sumo a MM200 and a the new Samurai), even for my small wrist of 6,40 inches.
> 
> ...


I probably would have checked out the Prospex LX line before ultimately deciding on a SO44. The SNRs are comparable to the MM300s except titanium and have more open space on the dial. Looks a lot bigger even though they're not really.


----------



## brash47 (Jul 14, 2018)

mariosimas said:


> today I had the oportunity to try, finally, the new MM300. And I have to say that I was a litlle bit disapointed.
> 
> I found the watch small. The dial is "very" small comparing with the watches that I have (Orient Triton, A 3rd gen Sumo a MM200 and a the new Samurai), even for my small wrist of 6,40 inches.
> 
> ...


If it didn't tickle you in that fancy spot....then get the SO!!!

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## MacTruck (May 1, 2007)

mariosimas said:


> today I had the oportunity to try, finally, the new MM300. And I have to say that I was a litlle bit disapointed.
> 
> I found the watch small. The dial is "very" small comparing with the watches that I have (Orient Triton, A 3rd gen Sumo a MM200 and a the new Samurai), even for my small wrist of 6,40 inches.
> 
> ...


I was in the same boat and I ended up buying both. After wearing them for a few weeks I must say I'm disappointed in the SuperOcean. The crown is difficult to turn and the movement is just a standard eta 2824. They could have at least used a 2892. It looks nice though. The dial and AR on the Crystal are top notch. But in the end it's just a micro brand watch with a huge brand name on it.

I mean Steinhart will sell you a very similar watch for $300. I got my SO brand new for 45% off and I still feel I overpaid.

The MM300 is in a class of its own. Truly unique and a must have.



















$600 with a badass 2892 movement.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I can see the 300 blue dominating the past days...

I'm wearing a mod inspired from the 300 and the turtle...
A fun experience I'd recommend to any enthusiasts, build up a watch from selected parts is exciting...

HAGWE chaps 





































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Yesterday&#8230;forgot to post!









Today:


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Eisenhorn76 (Jun 17, 2018)

I didn't want to wear out the green strap that came with it so I ordered a black one from the local AD:


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

I love this one&#8230;and I like the OEM strap much, much more, now that I added a second keeper to it. Color match isn't perfect, but on the underside of my wrist, doesn't bother me a bit.

Much more comfortable now that I can keep the tail in check!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

GORGEOUS! I've been so damn tempted to pick one up.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

So I was cleaning out the bedroom in the basement, and came across the ball cap I wore in Afghanistan circa 2011&#8230;I thought I had lost it&#8230;what a blast from the past!


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally joined the MM300 club! Picked up an SLA023 on the forums a few days ago. Absolutely love it so far! This is also the first Isofrane I've ever worn, which is also ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another 23....










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

OneRandomGeek said:


> Finally joined the MM300 club! Picked up an SLA023 on the forums a few days ago. Absolutely love it so far! This is also the first Isofrane I've ever worn, which is also ridiculously comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16076943


Some may disagree, but the stock strap in my opinion is much more comfortable. It's a great strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Over the years, I've enjoyed owning the SBDX001, SBDX017, SLA021, and now the SLA019. They're all truly great watches. Miss the black ones. Love this green one a lot...:


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Man, the 019 is gorgeous! 

I was super close to purchasing but went a slightly different route; instead of adding a third MM300 in green I opted for the SNR045. Had to try out the LX line!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Just picked up 012 and finding myself chasing an SLA025...

Do I need to consult? 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Just bought my third watch in the MM300 family, an SLA053. Excited to see it in the metal. If the dial is ? I can see me getting the red SLA059 too. 

















?


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Evening changeover ,


----------



## mikeyjenkins (Aug 25, 2021)

Just received my SBDX001 back from Seiko USA. Had them do a new case (must be SBDX017 now) and bezel. Expensive, but I dropped the original on a tile floor and the case was pretty mangled. They also must have regulated it as it is now +.5 SPD with almost no position sensitivity. Still my favorite watch that I enjoy the most!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> Just bought my third watch in the MM300 family, an SLA053. Excited to see it in the metal. If the dial is ? I can see me getting the red SLA059 too.
> 
> View attachment 16081609
> 
> ...


Are these available yet? Everything I was reading said November.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

braidn said:


> Are these available yet? Everything I was reading said November.


SLA053 Limited Edition blue dial available now 500 qty
SLA059 Special Edition red dial available November, no max production number made public by Seiko.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mikeyjenkins said:


> Just received my SBDX001 back from Seiko USA. Had them do a new case (must be SBDX017 now) and bezel. Expensive, but I dropped the original on a tile floor and the case was pretty mangled. They also must have regulated it as it is now +.5 SPD with almost no position sensitivity. Still my favorite watch that I enjoy the most!
> View attachment 16081840
> View attachment 16081841
> View attachment 16081843
> ...


Looks amazing 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally on the wrist and set 
Timed it +3/day which is a nice bonus!

My sla023 doesn't keep great at +19/day 
But I'm happy with it regardless.

À bonus pick, am still having the itch for the sla025... I've got to control myself!!!!
Damn I suck with self discipline 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Evening changeover ,
> View attachment 16081782


That's a beautiful shot 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Finally on the wrist and set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super cool , the sla025 is amazing you should definitely try and get one at some point although your 012 is rarer


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Monkeynuts said:


> super cool , the sla025 is amazing you should definitely try and get one at some point although your 012 is rarer
> View attachment 16082607


Thanks buddy, indeed the one on your wrist is a stunner 

On my list, completely unreasonable but making total sense

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Adding some pictures for good measure as I'm working from home today 


























































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

The 023 again today ,


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Finally on the wrist and set
> Timed it +3/day which is a nice bonus!
> 
> My sla023 doesn't keep great at +19/day
> ...


Know what you mean-the 012 definitely a gateway to 025, and I've been tempted over & over since acquiring mine, but something about the 012 has me standing pat (for now).









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

alex79 said:


> Adding some pictures for good measure as I'm working from home today
> View attachment 16082785
> View attachment 16082786
> View attachment 16082790
> ...


ok, i'll ask: why do you have your triangles aimed at 6 o'clock? 

<* shark >>><


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thesharkman said:


> ok, i'll ask: why do you have your triangles aimed at 6 o'clock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Know what you mean-the 012 definitely a gateway to 025, and I've been tempted over & over since acquiring mine, but something about the 012 has me standing pat (for now).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 012 is oozing special for some reason, when I look at my 023 now it feels different...

Elaborating on the above - 
Main reason is the insert, the 012 looks smoother / sexier / less edgy... Perhaps an optic effect... Not sure. 
While the 023 inserts looks more surgical, sharper, flat...

The indices also looks bigger on the 012, and the contrast of gold on black feels more pronounced than silver on blue. 
On the other hand the printed text on the dial is more subtle on the 012, while it pops more on the 023.

After wearing the 012 for a day, it does feels special in comparison to the 023... And don't get me wrong I'm very fond of the blue 300.

Perhaps love is blind and the honeymooning stage with the 012 is misleading my perception, however the 012 takes the win here 

The 025 could come soon, will see 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Evening switch over , this watch is like a wrist magnet ,


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> Evening switch over , this watch is like a wrist magnet ,
> View attachment 16085886


Indeed 

Just got a jubilee from strap code, fits nicely...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jpisare said:


>


That's really a fine group buddy 

Which one gets the most wrist time?
And which one is your favorite?

Cheers

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is the crafter blue on yours with the v clasp or the one where you fit the OEM clasp?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Is the crafter blue on yours with the v clasp or the one where you fit the OEM clasp?


Crafter Blue with the MM300 racheting clasp. Probably could wear it everyday I like it that much.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> That's really a fine group buddy
> 
> Which one gets the most wrist time?
> And which one is your favorite?
> ...


Thank you!  
Loaded question.....most wrist-time I think a slight nod to the SLA021. Favorite? Probably the SLA025. But it's tough. I go through phases where they all occupy more wrist-time and favorite status; it's cyclical!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Thank you!
> Loaded question.....most wrist-time I think a slight nod to the SLA021. Favorite? Probably the SLA025. But it's tough. I go through phases where they all occupy more wrist-time and favorite status; it's cyclical!


Haha yes therefore I asked, curious to know if one specific model had the edge, and if yes why.
Fully understood the cyclical preference and rotation, we would probably all have the same experience...

The 025 is really fantastic indeed, so are all the others.
However I can see why the 025 is the more special one in the mix, not because it's LE... just because there's an extra effort with the fit and finish and the hi-beat sweeping hand ... Beautiful gold accents too 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Haha yes therefore I asked, curious to know if one specific model had the edge, and if yes why.
> Fully understood the cyclical preference and rotation, we would probably all have the same experience...
> 
> The 025 is really fantastic indeed, so are all the others.
> ...


It's my first hi-beat and, man, it's a beautiful thing. But then you see Spring Drive in action and it's like, OMG.... Lol. But I would love to purchase some more watches with hi-beat movements; they definitely are something!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

My two favourite and most worn watches. Apart from the thickness and overall comfort, I think the MM300 is a better looking watch with more interesting features like the sculpted lugs over the sub. Those babies need to be shown off on a rubber strap!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Made it to the beach. Now if Ida would just GTFO.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

kdharani said:


> My two favourite and most worn watches. Apart from the thickness and overall comfort, I think the MM300 is a better looking watch with more interesting features like the sculpted lugs over the sub. Those babies need to be shown off on a rubber strap!
> 
> View attachment 16089250


Nice pair indeed 
I agree with you on the 300 appeal, technicalities set aside...
Coming from someone who had several submariners 

















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a great day chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reporting on that jubilee from strapcode...
I've fitted the mm genuine clasp, and I've gotta say that the look and feel is a substantial improvement from the genuine bracelet.
The watch pops, it's elegant and the thickness of the jubilee is balancing the rugged aspect of the case.
The polished links compliment well the case and the rounded links blends perfectly with watch...
End links fits alright, there's a bit of misalignments but it doesn't bother me...

Highly recommending it 

















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dak_la (Sep 13, 2012)

kdharani said:


> My two favourite and most worn watches. Apart from the thickness and overall comfort, I think the MM300 is a better looking watch with more interesting features like the sculpted lugs over the sub. Those babies need to be shown off on a rubber strap!
> 
> View attachment 16089250


The sculpted lugs are also one of the features I really like about the MM, and I also agree that aesthetically, it looks better than the sub.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Rocking sla021 on rubber 🙃


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mizzy (Jun 29, 2014)

Today on wrist


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

SLA053, sorry for the lousy pic. But I received a call from a dealer letting me know the watch is in stock and to come take a look. I took a quick pic with my cell phone. The blue dial is bright. The watch is beautiful. But I am a huge fan of red. If the red is as bright, I will pick that one up.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

mikeyjenkins said:


> Just received my SBDX001 back from Seiko USA. Had them do a new case (must be SBDX017 now) and bezel. Expensive, but I dropped the original on a tile floor and the case was pretty mangled. They also must have regulated it as it is now +.5 SPD with almost no position sensitivity. Still my favorite watch that I enjoy the most!
> View attachment 16081840
> View attachment 16081841
> View attachment 16081843
> ...


Who cares about the new watch? I want to see the case that required replacement! Holy cow sounds tragic.


----------



## mikeyjenkins (Aug 25, 2021)

Robotaz said:


> Who cares about the new watch? I want to see the case that required replacement! Holy cow sounds tragic.


Lol, here is a pic of the old case. The damage to the lugs is pretty much covered up and closer to the bottom. I'll take a better pic when I dig out the case from storage. It wasn't too tragic, but bothered me enough to take the jump. Got new hands as well as they were a bit scratched from a prior service and careless watchmaker!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Rammus said:


>


Which canvas strap is that? Looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Hey,

Quick question for all you MM300 experts. Looking to pick up an SLA047 for a special occasion and since I'm a Seiko neophyte thought I'd ask your opinion on whether the image below looks okay in terms of alignment, etc. It was not easy finding one of these at this point but want to avoid the issues I've had with a couple of previous LEs. Apologize for the image quality -- there were a few people behind me looking for MM300s (!) on the day....










Thanks in advance for your help. Of all the models we saw this is the one that really spoke to us -- and it's intended as am anniversary gift, so we want to get it right.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> Hey,
> 
> Quick question for all you MM300 experts. Looking to pick up an SLA047 for a special occasion and since I'm a Seiko neophyte thought I'd ask your opinion on whether the image below looks okay in terms of alignment, etc. It was not easy finding one of these at this point but want to avoid the issues I've had with a couple of previous LEs. Apologize for the image quality -- there were a few people behind me looking for MM300s (!) on the day....
> 
> ...


It's ok bro


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Rikimaru said:


> It's ok bro


Many thanks, sir! It is now on its way to its grateful new owner!

Looked at the 021 and a few others also -- liked all of them, but there's something about that deep, deep green...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats!! Based on the pic I'd say it looks great!


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

I have an SLA019 and there is something about that deep green and gold seconds hand. Keeps pulling me towards it whenever I reach for a watch in the AM.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> It's the lume pip and the unique reflective quality of the original bezel that I missed, more than the Marinemaster word on the dial.


But look on the bright side, the engraved markers offer a different sort of depth and lightplay and you dont have to worry about scratches!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> Hey,
> 
> Quick question for all you MM300 experts. Looking to pick up an SLA047 for a special occasion and since I'm a Seiko neophyte thought I'd ask your opinion on whether the image below looks okay in terms of alignment, etc. It was not easy finding one of these at this point but want to avoid the issues I've had with a couple of previous LEs. Apologize for the image quality -- there were a few people behind me looking for MM300s (!) on the day....
> 
> ...


Looking aligned with this picture from top...
Shoot before someone else does 

On a side note, I believe QC issues on this series should be rare, in comparison to the entry level seikos...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I really like the CB brown rubber on this 012, it works well 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

alex79 said:


> Looking aligned with this picture from top...
> *Shoot before someone else does *
> 
> On a side note, I believe QC issues on this series should be rare, in comparison to the entry level seikos...
> ...


Hah! Yep, I placed the order within minutes, thanks you sharp-eyed Seiko experts -- this forum sure moves fast...

I'm a pretty avid diver, and have admired Seiko divers for a while, but haven't seen many of the higher-end models. Getting the chance to see and handle an MM300 (and Spring Drives) was an eye-opener. They have a real presence in the metal and on the wrist that combines elegance and purpose in a striking way. Really, really looking forward to getting this into rotation, and hopefully will if the weather and schedule hold out.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

You can dive with these things??!!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Side by side with its beefy cousin.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

demof1 said:


> Side by side with its beefy cousin.
> 
> View attachment 16102067


The Orient 300m just tips the balance for me. Its from 2013 but unworn pretty much. Its just slightly too large.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Just bought an SLA023 yesterday. It’ll be here Wednesday coming from a US AD. I had the black one, but the blue has me excited!

This purchase is celebrating a political appointment to a director position of a federal agency, which I was not expecting as it is not a career ladder move at all. I’ve never worked a day in government. Confirmation expected to be low drama because it’s a technical role and let’s face it politicians are used car salesmen, not engineers. Big plans in Robot’s life are coming! And the job is not in DC, which is awesome!

My MM300 is absolutely getting worn inappropriately with cuffs and suits! Haha


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> Just bought an SLA023 yesterday. It'll be here Wednesday coming from a US AD. I had the black one, but the blue has me excited!
> 
> This purchase is celebrating a political appointment to a director position of a federal agency, which I was not expecting as it is not a career ladder move at all. I've never worked a day in government. Confirmation expected to be low drama because it's a technical role and let's face it politicians are used car salesmen, not engineers. Big plans in Robot's life are coming! And the job is not in DC, which is awesome!
> 
> My MM300 is absolutely getting worn inappropriately with cuffs and suits! Haha


Congrats, and congrats!!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> Just bought an SLA023 yesterday. It'll be here Wednesday coming from a US AD. I had the black one, but the blue has me excited!
> 
> This purchase is celebrating a political appointment to a director position of a federal agency, which I was not expecting as it is not a career ladder move at all. I've never worked a day in government. Confirmation expected to be low drama because it's a technical role and let's face it politicians are used car salesmen, not engineers. Big plans in Robot's life are coming! And the job is not in DC, which is awesome!
> 
> My MM300 is absolutely getting worn inappropriately with cuffs and suits! Haha


Congrats on both 
The mm ain't that big, it should be fine with cuffs...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mikeyjenkins said:


> Just received my SBDX001 back from Seiko USA. Had them do a new case (must be SBDX017 now) and bezel. Expensive, but I dropped the original on a tile floor and the case was pretty mangled. They also must have regulated it as it is now +.5 SPD with almost no position sensitivity. Still my favorite watch that I enjoy the most!
> View attachment 16081840
> View attachment 16081841
> View attachment 16081843
> ...


Seems interesting... is it the serial number on the case your original one? Otherwise, it'd point to a 2003 or 2013 case, so no 017. Anyway, if you still own the original bracelet, you should be able to say, as there should be a small color mismatch between them (Diashield makes for a slightly darker/matte finishing).


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been thinking about an SLA047, but I have not been able to handle one. After reading the comments here, I ordered one today!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After a 9 hour drive we're back home from the beach. Probably won't move off the couch until bedtime.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

MM300 back on a Z20 >>


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mikeyjenkins (Aug 25, 2021)

jmnav said:


> Seems interesting... is it the serial number on the case your original one? Otherwise, it'd point to a 2003 or 2013 case, so no 017. Anyway, if you still own the original bracelet, you should be able to say, as there should be a small color mismatch between them (Diashield makes for a slightly darker/matte finishing).





jmnav said:


> Seems interesting... is it the serial number on the case your original one? Otherwise, it'd point to a 2003 or 2013 case, so no 017. Anyway, if you still own the original bracelet, you should be able to say, as there should be a small color mismatch between them (Diashield makes for a slightly darker/matte finishing).


It has a new serial number now. Looks like the case was made in March of 2020? My original sbdx001 was from 2014. I am pleased overall with the work done, although pricey. The watch came back running less than a quarter second fast per day, so apparently the 8l35b can achieve superb accuracy when given a proper service. Even after 3 weeks of continuous use, it's around 4 seconds fast. Pretty pleased.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

mikeyjenkins said:


> It has a new serial number now. Looks like the case was made in March of 2020? My original sbdx001 was from 2014. I am pleased overall with the work done, although pricey. The watch came back running less than a quarter second fast per day, so apparently the 8l35b can achieve superb accuracy when given a proper service. Even after 3 weeks of continuous use, it's around 4 seconds fast. Pretty pleased.
> View attachment 16107370


Yes, my fault: I somehow missed the trailing zero and only saw the three


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

There's only one model that has the 20 minute track lumed, right? Is that the -023? TIA....

<* shark >>><


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

thesharkman said:


> There's only one model that has the 20 minute track lumed, right? Is that the -023? TIA....


SLA021 and 023 both have it.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

jpisare said:


> SLA021 and 023 both have it.


ok, thanks for the reply...

<* shark >>><


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

I've just taken this lume shot of my 023 ,


----------



## gorkem (Dec 25, 2018)

hi all 
I want to ask a question
you know after sbdx001 the marine master 300's started to use a diashield coating 
i emailed Seiko about polishing - refinishing of the watch and they replied they do not offer refinishing on diashield coated watches 

so is there a way like cape cod or some light polishing technique you have tried to remove light scratches from polished surfaces of your watch 
there is very little information on the net so i need your help


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> There's only one model that has the 20 minute track lumed, right? Is that the -023? TIA....


The SLA047 does to.

Here's a bad picture of mine. 









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

gorkem said:


> so is there a way like cape cod or some light polishing technique you have tried to remove light scratches from polished surfaces


Thats the last thing you might want to do. You will ruin the case with capecod. Embrace the scratches instead and wear them proudly. It's a goddamn dive watch. Meant to be used


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Back in the group as of today.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Berg3.0 said:


> The SLA047 does to.
> 
> Here's a bad picture of mine.
> 
> ...


hrrrmmm, I wonder if all of the "triangle" (no pip) bezels have this feature then.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

That would be my guess to, whit out knowing for sure. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Hi guys I have 2 questions for any of the newer MM300 SLA'xxx' owners out there.

1st one, does anyone know if the bezel click spring for the new Marine Masters the same part number as SBDX001/017? I know the bezel itself is taller but Id imagine the case is basically the same and the diameter and rear face of bezel is the same.

2nd one, has any one tried sanding down their lumpy lumpy triangle so it is more uniform?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On the oem rubber 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

September 2000.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

My other MM300 is from June 2004.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

demof1 said:


> September 2000.
> 
> View attachment 16114577


Hello buddy 
May I inquire please - 
How are they running after 15-20 years respectively?
Did you got services along the way or not?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Well, my new SLA047 just rolled up to the bar, and I'm mighty smitten with it:


























Everything lines up (attached images are pretty distorted), the bezel action is beautifully precise and weighted, and it's heavy but very well-balanced on the wrist. Not a bracelet guy so swapping it onto a vintage-y US strap shortly, and taking it out for a spin this weekend if the weather holds, alongside it's slightly bigger (and heavier) sibling...


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

SLA047 by sunlight...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> Well, my new SLA047 just rolled up to the bar, and I'm mighty smitten with it:
> 
> View attachment 16119449
> 
> ...


Yeay congratulations 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't seem to find the way to upload better resolution images...
From android I'm using attachment as pictures fails to upload most of the time.

Please let me know if there's a setting or a tip to make it work 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New mm300 Sla 023j1


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another blue 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

Hi! Is there any way to know if my newly purchased SBDX001 with serial number 420XXX is from 2004 or 2014?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Shogun007 said:


> New mm300 Sla 023j1
> View attachment 16122922


Nice! Is that the green LE or does all new production now include the revamped date window and mini lume pip -- erm, lume hyphen, or whatever it is at 3 o' clock?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Kirkawall said:


> Nice! Is that the green LE or does all new production now include the revamped date window and mini lume pip -- erm, lume hyphen, or whatever it is at 3 o' clock?


Good eye buddy 
Possibly you are right that new production of sla023 gets this 3 o'clock lume plot...

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still this one 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> Nice! Is that the green LE or does all new production now include the revamped date window and mini lume pip -- erm, lume hyphen, or whatever it is at 3 o' clock?


I think that all the models will have the lume at 3 o'clock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
View attachment 16125403


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

klokketor said:


> Hi! Is there any way to know if my newly purchased SBDX001 with serial number 420XXX is from 2004 or 2014?
> 
> View attachment 16124706


Other than exterior wear & tear that could shed some light on its age, I think a look inside by qualified watchmaker might determine whether it has the "MEMS" upgrade (which I think debuted right around 2013/14) or not. Looks great on you BTW, congrats!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Hale color said:


> Other than exterior wear & tear that could shed some light on its age, I think a look inside by qualified watchmaker might determine whether it has the "MEMS" upgrade (which I think debuted right around 2013/14) or not. Looks great on you BTW, congrats!


That's what I was about to answer, only I think 8L35B debuted a bit earlier, around 2010~2011.


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)

Canvas today


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Beers on my own home - bloody C19 and lock down...
Wish to have a normal life soon...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

SLA045


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Autumnal setting,


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

Beast mode !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

One more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Mirabello1 said:


> One more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


DLC MM!??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA035


----------



## Mirabello1 (Sep 1, 2011)

simonp67 said:


> DLC MM!??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


SLA035J1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well my brand new MM300 the second time I screw the crown down find one side of the crown tube has been crunched by a moron with gorilla hands before it got to me.

I have an RZE that I paid $319 for with a perfect buttery crown that I don’t have to back thread at all. $3100 Seiko? Cross threaded from probably one instance of screwing the crown down by a person who doesn’t know how stupidly fragile the threads are. 

This is why I’d never buy a used MM. One person, one time, doesn’t pay attention and the tube is ruined. Pretty ridiculous. 

So back to the dealer. This one runs perfectly and is perfectly aligned, so now I figure I’ll get one back with a crown that works, but it’ll be out of alignment or run +20 spd. The joys of being a Seiko fan.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

My SLA047 out for a hike on a glorious fall day...

Timekeeping is good at +3.7spd on average over the week, seems pretty immune to positional variations and lasting over 54 hours on a full wind, which I'm pleased with. Great piece all in all -- beginning to see why there's so much love for the MM300.


----------



## stuttgart17 (Aug 9, 2017)

I absolutely have been in love with this watch since I first saw it on this forum a couple of years ago. Could I feasibly wear this everyday, or do you all think this is something that I would tire of easily due to the size?

I typically try to stay at 40mm and below, but the heart wants what it wants…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Staring the week with this guy 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

20 years old and still going strong.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

stuttgart17 said:


> I absolutely have been in love with this watch since I first saw it on this forum a couple of years ago. Could I feasibly wear this everyday, or do you all think this is something that I would tire of easily due to the size?
> 
> I typically try to stay at 40mm and below, but the heart wants what it wants&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try one on to see the fit on your wrist, it wear smaller than most 44 mm

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

stuttgart17 said:


> I absolutely have been in love with this watch since I first saw it on this forum a couple of years ago. Could I feasibly wear this everyday, or do you all think this is something that I would tire of easily due to the size?
> 
> I typically try to stay at 40mm and below, but the heart wants what it wants&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kind of a loaded question I think. I prefer chunkier watches as long as lug-to-lug isn't too big of course and I don't mind a watch having some heft. So for me, the MM300 is perfectly fine to wear all day every day, but others may disagree. It depends on you and how you feel about wearing what some would call a heavier watch. I absolutely love it though. But you can also shave weight by wearing on it a strap vs. the bracelet. Size-wise on the wrist I think it wears smaller than the numbers on paper would suggest. Yes it's taller but it doesn't wear like some 50mm Diesel watch or something.


----------



## stuttgart17 (Aug 9, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Kind of a loaded question I think. I prefer chunkier watches as long as lug-to-lug isn't too big of course and I don't mind a watch having some heft. So for me, the MM300 is perfectly fine to wear all day every day, but others may disagree. It depends on you and how you feel about wearing what some would call a heavier watch. I absolutely love it though. But you can also shave weight by wearing on it a strap vs. the bracelet. Size-wise on the wrist I think it wears smaller than the numbers on paper would suggest. Yes it's taller but it doesn't wear like some 50mm Diesel watch or something.


Thanks for the response!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Robotaz said:


> Well my brand new MM300 the second time I screw the crown down find one side of the crown tube has been crunched by a moron with gorilla hands before it got to me.
> 
> I have an RZE that I paid $319 for with a perfect buttery crown that I don't have to back thread at all. $3100 Seiko? Cross threaded from probably one instance of screwing the crown down by a person who doesn't know how stupidly fragile the threads are.
> 
> ...


Can the crown tubes be replaced on these or are they a part of the case? I've read conflicting stories on this.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This guy today...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Can the crown tubes be replaced on these or are they a part of the case? I've read conflicting stories on this.


I don't know. Thankfully I bought from a US AD who immediately sent me a return label and had a new one on its way that day.

I believe the MM has a replaceable tube. I could be wrong, but I thought it was tunas, specifically the Darth, that required a new case.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16136284


Nice, the dial reminds me of the SBEX005.


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16136284


Love that dial. How are the cufflinks?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

kdharani said:


> Love that dial. How are the cufflinks?


Still in the box. I doubt I'll ever use them.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally ordered the crafter blue strap from my MM. It’s the one where I have to take the clasp off my OEM steel bracelet and fit it to the strap. Hopefully it’s not too difficult to fit.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Finally ordered the crafter blue strap from my MM. It's the one where I have to take the clasp off my OEM steel bracelet and fit it to the strap. Hopefully it's not too difficult to fit.


It's very easy to size. Just make sure to not cut too much off.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> It's very easy to size. Just make sure to not cut too much off.


What's your wrist size? Mine is 7.25 inches. I'm Trying to cheat from your picture


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> What's your wrist size? Mine is 7.25 inches. I'm Trying to cheat from your picture


Mine is 7" I'd say, but there are days I have to let the racheting clasp out about a quarter inch.


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Still in the box. I doubt I'll ever use them.


Like most others I expect. Makes me wonder why Seiko would bundle such an item. I would think a better fit would be a Presage or dressy GS.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## M52Power (Nov 5, 2017)

Hi guys, I need some help as I have the opportunity to buy a Crafter Blue CB13 band which is for Babe Marinemaster 200, I was wandering if it would fit a MM300, they both are 20mm in lug width. It would be great if someone can clear this doubt for me. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

At the river waiting to drop in the kayak...


----------



## edwood (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seiko at it's finest!


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Rikimaru said:


> Seiko at it's finest!
> View attachment 16139156


Is the tuna really that much smaller than the mm300 or is it the angle?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

kdharani said:


> Is the tuna really that much smaller than the mm300 or is it the angle?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## klokketor (Mar 22, 2020)

Had one, sold one, regret one - bought one back. It'll be greatful if you pop by watchthor on Instagram.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

stuttgart17 said:


> I absolutely have been in love with this watch since I first saw it on this forum a couple of years ago. Could I feasibly wear this everyday, or do you all think this is something that I would tire of easily due to the size?
> 
> I typically try to stay at 40mm and below, but the heart wants what it wants&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm with you in that 40mm tends to be my sweet spot. The MM300 could definitely be a daily, depending on how the flat caseback sits on your wrist, your tolerance for heft, and whether the weight distribution sits comfortably for you.

The SLA021/23/047 etc is ~220g fully-linked. I like but don't love it on the bracelet; sold my SLA023 and eventually will probably do the same with my SLA047. It's fine for now on a strap. The ratcheting clasp is functional enough, but relatively bulky. YMMV.

On the tropic strap, my 047 is ~148g and 15.4mm tall, but there's relatively little caseback touching my wrist, compared with the on-paper 44.8mm diameter, thanks to brilliant seiko engineering. My SLA039 weighs the same on its OEM strap, and it's 15.7mm tall, according to Seiko.

My SNR029 is titanium, however, and as linked for my ~7in. wrist weighs in at only 153g. Visually big, but light on the wrist. Giant fan of the watch.

The weight on paper is one thing, but how it's distributed on your wrist is another important consideration - I rock a SD43 a lot of the time and as linked for my wrist, it weighs 184g. However, it's supremely comfortable for me, in spite of it's 15mm height bc of the rounded caseback, the Glidelock functionality, and the way the weight is distributed on my wrist.

Bottom line, MM300 variants are totally worth trying on - such a great line of watches!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

How many of you also have a mm 200? 44 or the new 42mm? I own the mm300 and I am thinking to get a mm200, probably next year. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Dopamina said:


> How many of you also have a mm 200? 44 or the new 42mm? I own the mm300 and I am thinking to get a mm200, probably next year.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


In the same "family" of watches sort of speak I have SLA021, 023, 025, and SNR045. Also the SBDC061 and SPB083 MM200s.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

jpisare said:


> In the same "family" of watches sort of speak I have SLA021, 023, 025, and SNR045. Also the SBDC061 and SPB083 MM200s.


That is impressive. Maybe, if financial conditions allow me, I will add one mm200. 061 or 063.

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> How many of you also have a mm 200? 44 or the new 42mm? I own the mm300 and I am thinking to get a mm200, probably next year.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


I have a SLA047 and SPB105









Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

alex79 said:


> View attachment 16148663
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


no bites for this one yet, eh?

<* shark >>><


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Fairly good shot of the 019 (green pop)


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thesharkman said:


> no bites for this one yet, eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> How many of you also have a mm 200? 44 or the new 42mm? I own the mm300 and I am thinking to get a mm200, probably next year.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


MM200, SLA021 & SLA039. Love them all.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Finally bought the crafter blue. Thought I’d break it in at work.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Mtvandi said:


> MM200, SLA021 & SLA039. Love them all.
> View attachment 16151830
> 
> View attachment 16151832
> ...


 Great selection. Congrats. I crave the sla 025, but cannot afford it. Undecided between the 44 and 42 MM200 to pair up with the MM300. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Dopamina said:


> Great selection. Congrats. I crave the sla 025, but cannot afford it. Undecided between the 44 and 42 MM200 to pair up with the MM300.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


Thank you, keep dreaming of the SLA025, you never know. 
The 44mm wears extremely well and much smaller than you would think.


----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

Got my SLA047 a couple of weeks ago. Great build quality, great movement, gorgeous green dial. I love it! Surprisingly comfortable given its dimensions, its getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Home alone, killing time 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

my three musketeers of 001 001 and 021


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

helvetica said:


> my three musketeers of 001 001 and 021
> View attachment 16153267


Sla021 - what strap is it?


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Rikimaru said:


> Sla021 - what strap is it?


i have them all on Dagaz straps and kept the original. Dagaz straps are softer and much more comfortable then original ones.

The left 001 is not a perfect clean example. it gets a lot of wrist time, has scratches, nicks and bruises the Dagaz strap is also older as you can see it started to gloss over in comparison to the less used middle 001 and 021.


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Enjoying the bracelet; surprisingly.









Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Galaga said:


> Finally bought the crafter blue. Thought I’d break it in at work.


Enjoy it. Got mine shortly after I got the 017 and if I switched it out always came right back to the CB. Comfortable and nice looks.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TagTime said:


> Enjoy it. Got mine shortly after I got the 017 and if I switched it out always came right back to the CB. Comfortable and nice looks.


Thanks buddy. Without doubt my most masculine watch. I’ve noticed you can wear it looser than any other rubber strap.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

helvetica said:


> i have them all on Dagaz straps and kept the original. Dagaz straps are softer and much more comfortable then original ones.
> 
> The left 001 is not a perfect clean example. it gets a lot of wrist time, has scratches, nicks and bruises the Dagaz strap is also older as you can see it started to gloss over in comparison to the less used middle 001 and 021.


these: DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

? Are they that much more comfortable?


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

helvetica said:


> i have them all on Dagaz straps and kept the original. Dagaz straps are softer and much more comfortable then original ones.
> 
> The left 001 is not a perfect clean example. it gets a lot of wrist time, has scratches, nicks and bruises the Dagaz strap is also older as you can see it started to gloss over in comparison to the less used middle 001 and 021.


That's quite interesting. I have couple Dagaz and though they're softer/stretchier, I often long for the sheen of the OEM version. Cool to know they may actually develop bit of a gloss with more wear.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Those mm are truly awesome, I usually get bored rapidly with watches in general, however the mm grows on me...
On CB brown today, loving it 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

braidn said:


> these: DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> 
> ? Are they that much more comfortable?


yes those ones, i have like 10 of them and have always used them on 20mms.
I really like the looks of these waffle and always have extra laying around, so when they break i always have new ones. For 22mms i recently found this watchdis! they are much better quality than the usual Wjean that keeps breaking on me every year. I could invest on something like uncle seikos or whatever, but when you have 20 plus watches they become pretty pricey, so i just want something that could last me a little while, not eternity yet affordable.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

Hale color said:


> That's quite interesting. I have couple Dagaz and though they're softer/stretchier, I often long for the sheen of the OEM version. Cool to know they may actually develop bit of a gloss with more wear.


the ones on my left 001 is 15 years old, they started satin, but with times they've gotten some gloss on them. i keep a strict routine to them, wash all my watches and rubber about once every 1 -2 weeks, with warm water, my kids soap and old super soft toothbrush. my oldest Dagaz strap lasted about 20 years before they started to dry rot. i dont like having gunk and sweat stain when i put the watches away, and rotate my watches once a week. 

its a lot of work, but after a while it becomes a habit.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Walking one of the dogs!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Finally bought the crafter blue. Thought I’d break it in at work.


So what do you think? Personally it's my favorite combo.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That spider is terrifying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Checked out CB website to get an orange strap for the MM300, but not in stock. Black for now it is.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Tickstart said:


> That spider is terrifying!!!!!!!!!!


Yes…I didn’t want to walk into that web!

Vr

Matt


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

001 001 043
battle scars 20 years old 001 and a drawer queen 001


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

300 & 200 in harmony,


----------



## Madventure (Aug 15, 2021)

Berg3.0 said:


> I have a SLA047 and SPB105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you change the hands on that MM200?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

helvetica said:


> my three musketeers of 001 001 and 021
> View attachment 16153267


Very nice photo that highlights the difference between the "old-thick" and the "new-thin" hour markers.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> I have a SLA047 and SPB105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SPB105 with "marinemaster" arrows, a nice combination. I think it puts your watch above new SPB187.

Now, my question would be if the beveled arrows from SPB187 would also fit SPB105 as I think they could look even better than marinemaster ones.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Madventure said:


> Did you change the hands on that MM200?


Yes, that’s what happened, I loved the look of the watch, just didn’t feel for the hands on it, sow this is the result of that. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> So what do you think? Personally it's my favorite combo.


I like the look. However it does make the watch sit more upright on the wrist. I still the the OEM strap is the best fit for the watch.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

SLA047 on the way thanks to Biggles3. I own the SLA049 and since getting it have been lusting for a green MM300.


----------



## Madventure (Aug 15, 2021)

I have the original 'black' standard 44mm MM200. Love it. Wears comfortable even on a smaller wrist. Has a really refined look well suited for business; in my mind at least.
I've been eying this year's limited edition green MM200 42mm. Is it an improvement? I actually liked the quirky arrow hands of the original 44mm. 

Alternatively I know where I can find a new golden/green MM200 44mm from 2019.
Which one would you recommend and why? It seems many of you MM300 owners have these as well.
Or just go for the same limited edition green 2021 MM300?


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

Madventure said:


> I have the original 'black' standard 44mm MM200. Love it. Wears comfortable even on a smaller wrist. Has a really refined look well suited for business; in my mind at least.
> I've been eying this year's limited edition green MM200 42mm. Is it an improvement? I actually liked the quirky arrow hands of the original 44mm.
> 
> Alternatively I know where I can find a new golden/green MM200 44mm from 2019.
> ...


Depends on what you like. I have an 8” wrist and just like the MM300 better than the MM200. If I want thinner, that’s what a Willard is for.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Galaga said:


> I like the look. However it does make the watch sit more upright on the wrist. I still the the OEM strap is the best fit for the watch.


The OEM is certainly comfortable enough and a vast improvement material-wise over straps of old but I personally dislike the tail of the strap sticking out past the keeper under my wrist. I know it's long for fitting over a wetsuit but I strongly prefer the fit, look, and comfort of the CB. However, I don't use the OEM clasp on the CB. I tried it and didn't like where the clasp ended up under my wrist. I put a regular v-clasp on it and it's perfect. I like it so much I ordered another for my black case SLA053 and I'll add this clasp to it.










So none of my 3 from the MM family are on the OEM bracelets or straps.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Tanker G1 said:


> The OEM is certainly comfortable enough and a vast improvement material-wise over straps of old but I personally dislike the tail of the strap sticking out past the keeper under my wrist. I know it's long for fitting over a wetsuit but I strongly prefer the fit, look, and comfort of the CB. However, I don't use the OEM clasp on the CB. I tried it and didn't like where the clasp ended up under my wrist. I put a regular v-clasp on it and it's perfect. I like it so much I ordered another for my black case SLA053 and I'll add this clasp to it.
> 
> View attachment 16157979
> 
> ...


This shows how personal fit is. For me it is the opposite. I tried a different Seiko clasp, was careful with resizing the CB not to cut too much away, but the clasp was uncomfortable on my wrist so put the MM300 clasp back on. When I saw a MM300 clasp for sale for a good price, I snatched it up so I have one extra for either the bracelet or another CB strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Madventure said:


> I have the original 'black' standard 44mm MM200. Love it. Wears comfortable even on a smaller wrist. Has a really refined look well suited for business; in my mind at least.
> I've been eying this year's limited edition green MM200 42mm. Is it an improvement? I actually liked the quirky arrow hands of the original 44mm.
> 
> Alternatively I know where I can find a new golden/green MM200 44mm from 2019.
> ...


If budget is not a concern, get the SLA047...
It's just better in every way 
I personally went with the 300 blue as its my preferred color... but it was a tight decision as that SLA047 is fabulous. 
If you like green, dare I say that the 047 is more appealing than the 019 - at least to my eyes. 

Best of luck deciding and share a picture from the outcome 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

TagTime said:


> This shows how personal fit is. For me it is the opposite. I tried a different Seiko clasp, was careful with resizing the CB not to cut too much away, but the clasp was uncomfortable on my wrist so put the MM300 clasp back on. When I saw a MM300 clasp for sale for a good price, I snatched it up so I have one extra for either the bracelet or another CB strap.


I love the MM300 clasp if it's in the right spot under my wrist. I couldn't get it to exactly where I wanted on the OEM bracelet because there are no half-links and the position was exactly one half-link from where I wanted it. I have the Strapcode Hexad on my SLA045 with the OEM clasp. If the CB was just a tiny bit shorter on the 6-o'clock side, or my 7.5 inch wrist was 7.75, the OEM clasp on the CB would be perfect for me as well. I also have a MM300 clasp on my Shogun.


----------



## Madventure (Aug 15, 2021)

Madventure said:


> I have the original 'black' standard 44mm MM200. Love it. Wears comfortable even on a smaller wrist. Has a really refined look well suited for business; in my mind at least.
> I've been eying this year's limited edition green MM200 42mm. Is it an improvement? I actually liked the quirky arrow hands of the original 44mm.
> 
> Alternatively I know where I can find a new golden/green MM200 44mm from 2019.
> ...


Let me explain myself a bit better. And I looked up the model numbers...

I have the SPB077 aka MM200 in 44mm. I actually like it. 2018 purchase. 
I'm looking at at the same but green & gold SPB105 MM200 in 44mm from 2019.
I'm wondering if the new 2021 LE SPB207 aka MM200 in 42mm is to be preferred over the SPB105? Basically if I add one more green MM200, which one should I add. The old 44mm or the new 42mm.
I noticed some folks here have both or all here, so hoping to get some unique insight. 
And of course, the actual MM300 SLA047 us gorgeous and beats all of these altogether. No need to convince me.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

MickCollins1916 said:


>


Stunning 039 
I haven't seen one in the flesh yet, only the sibling 025...
Maybe someday I'll have the chance to see one in person, this dial color is intriguing in a nice way 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I've never had this much fun to play with straps and bracelets on my previous watches, there's just so many options possible here, and the lug holes really makes things easy and quick... 










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

I do like what Crafter Blue did with their MM300 version










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

And now, In The Evening 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Back in the club


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I sold my 1st sbdx001 earlier this year and missed it. I bought a SLA021 to fill the hole, thinking the updated features would be great but the overall package wasnt right. So had to track down the original again. I need to do a post detailling the differences but for me at least the little details of the sbdx001 are nicer.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

2nd honeymoon 😆


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Edd_watch_man (Oct 8, 2021)

Been owning this for almost a year one of my favorite pieces just always come back to it. 
I have been a viewer of of the forum for 10 years but this is my first time posting, cheers to all watch enthusiasts on WUS.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Edd_watch_man said:


> Been owning this for almost a year one of my favorite pieces just always come back to it.
> I have been a viewer of of the forum for 10 years but this is my first time posting, cheers to all watch enthusiasts on WUS.


Nice first post. You’re quite a lurker! lol


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Edd_watch_man said:


> Been owning this for almost a year one of my favorite pieces just always come back to it.
> I have been a viewer of of the forum for 10 years but this is my first time posting, cheers to all watch enthusiasts on WUS.


Welcome and nice way to let you know you are here with the MM300 .


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

TGIF>>>


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hale color said:


> I do like what Crafter Blue did with their MM300 version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it's a great option for the 300.
Nice 012 BTW  Mine says hi 


Short story, on that jubilee I received many comments and most would think it's a rolex .
It makes me smile and gives the opportunity to talk about the mm watches...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Belzoni (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm loving my new SLA047. Lovely fit on my 7.25 inch wrist, great green dial. Getting a lot of wrist time. But, it is running noticeably fast. I am thinking about sending it to the USA service center to be adjusted. Anyone else experience this? Anything I might try at home before sending it in?

Thanks.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

How new? How fast?

Almost every Seiko benefits from a run in period and being worn for a period and then you get an idea of its accuracy. If its a few months old, and you have worn it almost every day and its over 15 sec out then send it for a check.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Belzoni said:


> I'm loving my new SLA047. Lovely fit on my 7.25 inch wrist, great green dial. Getting a lot of wrist time. But, it is running noticeably fast. I am thinking about sending it to the USA service center to be adjusted. Anyone else experience this? Anything I might try at home before sending it in?
> 
> Thanks.


I love my SAL047, and mine was a bit all over the place for the first few weeks, although it seemed (and still seems) to be immune to positional variance. If it's +5/9spd I wouldn't be too bothered. If it's running outside of the stated specs at +15 then I'd perhaps consider sending it in, but I doubt Seiko fixes it under warranty if it's in spec.

I don't worry too much about absolute accuracy on a tool watch (I dive with my SAL047). But I get that it can be burdensome to pay 3k for a brand-new Prospex that's gaining more than a minute or so per week.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Yes it's a great option for the 300.
> Nice 012 BTW  Mine says hi
> 
> 
> ...


I lusted after the 012 for years, finally had the means to purchase and pounced on a NOS someone had just posted - right place right time! It's my favorite watch. Yours looking sweet on the jubilee


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sbdx001 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Love that strapcode to bring some color to the sbdx001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

New kid here. My trusty SBDX001, bought it on the secondary market in the early 2000's. It usually sports the oem bracelet but been mixing it up some with this strap I bought from a seller on the "old" Timezone.com.

Lurking here convinced me to get a Crafter Blue CB03 too which is waiting for me at home today.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

I just brought a minty sbdx017 after selling my first one a few years ago, my first was one of the first sbdx017 made and had a low serial number 007 and this new one i have is just before they discontinued it in 2018
so glad to get it back but a couple of differences I’ve noticed from start of production to end of production being the bezel is smoother on the newer model and easier to turn and the lume on the newer model is not hand applied not sure how I feel about this as i did kind of like the raised unevenness of the hand applied


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Monkeynuts said:


> I just brought a minty sbdx017 after selling my first one a few years ago, my first was one of the first sbdx017 made and had a low serial number 007 and this new one i have is just before they discontinued it in 2018
> so glad to get it back but a couple of differences I’ve noticed from start of production to end of production being the bezel is smoother on the newer model and easier to turn and the lume on the newer model is not hand applied not sure how I feel about this as i did kind of like the raised unevenness of the hand applied


I only found this out recently too - the lume/dial difference within the SBDX017 range. Early SBDX supposedly used up remaining SBDX001 dials. I too would probably prefer the lumpy cream to the more uniform green lume but at least you know own the definitive 017 instead of an early one?

Ive also only recently noticed a revision to the SBDX001 bezel pip where the pip becomes more recessed in the mid to late production run. The early models have one that sits proud. The mid to late models have the same pip style as found in SBDX017. Other detail improvements AFAIK were crown stem/thread design and detail upgrades to movement with MEMs in last few years worth of watches.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

mbabc said:


> New kid here. My trusty SBDX001, bought it on the secondary market in the early 2000's. It usually sports the oem bracelet but been mixing it up some with this strap I bought from a seller on the "old" Timezone.com.
> 
> Lurking here convinced me to get a Crafter Blue CB03 too which is waiting for me at home today.
> 
> ...


Some lovely wabi. Still a handsome beast even with a few scuffs.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

boemher said:


> I only found this out recently too - the lume/dial difference within the SBDX017 range. Eatly SBDX supposedly used up remaining SBDC001 dials. I too would probably prefer the lumpy cream to the more uniform green lume but at least you know own the definitive 017 instead of an early one?
> 
> Ive also only recently noticed a revision to the SBDX001 bezel pip where the pip becomes more recessed in the mid to late production run. The early models have one that sits proud. The mid to late models have the same pip style as found in SBDX017. Other detail improvements AFAIK were crown stem/thread design and detail upgrades to movement with MEMs in last few years worth of watches.


Great info thanks for this


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.

I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.

No need to tell others here, but this is a VERY big and thick watch that somehow wears a lot smaller than it has any right to. It won't easily slide under a shirt cuff, but otherwise this is clearly a luxury watch that is just as suited to the boardroom as the beach.

Here are some images (iPhone pics only, sorry) of the SLA047 Green Marine Master, SLA047 Naomi Uemura "Willard" and my Mühle-Glashütte ProMare Go.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

And some SLA047 lume shots.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Asiafish1967 said:


> My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.
> 
> I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Congrats for the 300, it's a stunner 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Should have been nicknamed the ReflectionMaster


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Just been to see the new James Bond film. 007 should be wearing the Marinemaster, its way more brutish than any Seamaster and its retro 60s vibe would perfectly complement Bonds predileciton towards vintage Aston Martins. Remember there is precedence with Bond wearing Seikos in the 80s!


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

boemher said:


> Just been to see the new James Bond film. 007 should be wearing the Marinemaster, its way more brutish than any Seamaster and its retro 60s vibe would perfectly complement Bonds predileciton towards vintage Aston Martins. Remember there is precedence with Bond wearing Seikos in the 80s!
> View attachment 16179455


Funny you mentioned this…

I know its silly, but I always imagined Bond picking a contemporary version of this watch, since in the books he smashes his Rolex in “On Her Majesty's Secret Service” using it as a knuckle duster. The next book “You Only Live Twice” takes place in Japan. Since it says in the books as he is contemplating a new watch “Another Rolex? Probably. They were on the heavy side, but they worked”. This one is also on a heavy side and would also work perfectly as a weapon. He might have picked up this one while in Japan 

Silly reasoning, I know  The technical fault with it is, that the novel came out in 1964 and Seiko 6215 later in 1967. The film You Only Live Twice” however did came out in 1967 

Anyways, I will wear mine tomorrow to go see the new film.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Bond should wear The Tuna!


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> Bond should wear The Tuna!
> View attachment 16180125


He did wear the Tuna! In For your Eyes only Moore wore a Golden Tuna 

I think MM300 would suit the dressy tuxedo Casino environment more while still being able to take a tumble down a concrete stairwell or a dunk in to the ocean.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Shark300 said:


> Funny you mentioned this…
> 
> I know its silly, but I always imagined Bond picking a contemporary version of this watch, since in the books he smashes his Rolex in “On Her Majesty's Secret Service” using it as a knuckle duster. The next book “You Only Live Twice” takes place in Japan. Since it says in the books as he is contemplating a new watch “Another Rolex? Probably. They were on the heavy side, but they worked”. This one is also on a heavy side and would also work perfectly as a weapon. He might have picked up this one while in Japan
> 
> ...


The MM300 would have more space for gadgets so Q wouldnt have to minaturise things to the same degree 

But seriously your reasoning lines up with Bond going to Japan. I think that visually its a better match for Daniel Craig's Bond, its a tool watch masquerading in a dressy disguise, it definitely carries a bit of heft and has loads of presence.


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

boemher said:


> The MM300 would have more space for gadgets so Q wouldnt have to minaturise things to the same degree


Imagine the possibilities  It would make the watch even heavier though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Asiafish1967 said:


> And some SLA047 lume shots.
> View attachment 16177416
> View attachment 16177417
> View attachment 16177418
> View attachment 16177419


Thanks for these -- I've had my 047 for a month or so now, and it is an absolutely superb piece. It has displaced my Omegas and Tudors as my most-worn watch, and allowed my to sell on my seldom worn maxi-case Sub with no regrets. It has a solidity and presence pretty much unmatched in my experience, and that dark, lagoon-green dial is absolutely unique. Love it.


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

So far (two days) accuracy is all over the place. I just ran it over my demagnetizer so hopefully that's it. It is a gray market watch from Thailand, so kind of a pain if I need to get it serviced.



Kirkawall said:


> Thanks for these -- I've had my 047 for a month or so now, and it is an absolutely superb piece. It has displaced my Omegas and Tudors as my most-worn watch, and allowed my to sell on my seldom worn maxi-case Sub with no regrets. It has a solidity and presence pretty much unmatched in my experience, and that dark, lagoon-green dial is absolutely unique. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 16180603
> 
> ...


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

boemher said:


> He did wear the Tuna! In For your Eyes only Moore wore a Golden Tuna
> 
> I think MM300 would suit the dressy tuxedo Casino environment more while still being able to take a tumble down a concrete stairwell or a dunk in to the ocean.
> 
> View attachment 16180145





Rikimaru said:


> Bond should wear The Tuna!
> View attachment 16180125


Bro big up!


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

boemher said:


> Just been to see the new James Bond film. 007 should be wearing the Marinemaster, its way more brutish than any Seamaster and its retro 60s vibe would perfectly complement Bonds predileciton towards vintage Aston Martins. Remember there is precedence with Bond wearing Seikos in the 80s!
> View attachment 16179455


Doesn't fit under a shirt cuff for a start.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> Doesn't fit under a shirt cuff for a start.


The SBDX001 is 15mm vs 13.5mm for a Seamaster 300. How thick is a Seamaster 300 co-axial or a Planet Ocean again 15mm iirc. I guess if its an Omega logo on the dial it can fit under a shirt.

Bond could fit a Darth under that cuff.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Michael123 (Oct 29, 2008)

SBDX001 - one of my oldest watches. Seiko ships the watch to Japan for the service. It has been 5 years since the last service.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

boemher said:


> The SBDX001 is 15mm vs 13.5mm for a Seamaster 300. How thick is a Seamaster 300 co-axial or a Planet Ocean again 15mm iirc. I guess if its an Omega logo on the dial it can fit under a shirt.
> 
> Bond could fit a Darth under that cuff.
> View attachment 16181524


James Bond probably has special cuff extending technology in his shirts to make them slide back and make these watches visible for marketing reasons, because I know I for me with my MM300 it's impossible. But yeah you're right if he can fit a PO under it he can definitely get a MM300 under it.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

alex79 said:


> Yes it's a great option for the 300.
> Nice 012 BTW  Mine says hi
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking of buying a jubilee for my SBDX017 for quite a while, but still I didn't pull the trigger. The foremost quality of a jubilee is that it's one of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable, of steel bracelets but, for that, it has to be light (while properly machined) and those that I see look more like tank chains than bracelets.

You own one so, what can you tell us about it?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Monkeynuts said:


> I just brought a minty sbdx017 after selling my first one a few years ago, my first was one of the first sbdx017 made and had a low serial number 007 and this new one i have is just before they discontinued it in 2018
> so glad to get it back but a couple of differences I’ve noticed from start of production to end of production being the bezel is smoother on the newer model and easier to turn and the lume on the newer model is not hand applied not sure how I feel about this as i did kind of like the raised unevenness of the hand applied


I'd bet the bezel action is more a unit-to-unit difference than anything else but, the other two qualities give a slight upper hand to the early units in my opinion: you still had the SBDX001 face (slightly thicker hour markers and hand applied lume) with the benefit of Diashield. When I bought my own SBDX017 that's what I was looking for but I couldn't find "the proper" example, so I ended up buying the later version (I still prefer it over 021).

In fact, late SBDX001 and early SBDX017 are basically a tie: on both you get the "modern" 8L35B, with or without Diashield, which ends up being a matter of preference (pro: Diashield is indeed more scratch-resistant and I find its darker hue preferable; cons: almost impossible to match bracelet color and very doubtful you can rebuild it once it ages).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

clyde_frog said:


> Doesn't fit under a shirt cuff for a start.


It certainly does.
1. French cuffs are tad wider than buttoned-up ones.
2. No servant of Her Majesty would commit the protocolarian sin of not wearing a bespoke shirt in any situation, so his left cuff will be as wide as need be.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmnav said:


> I've been thinking of buying a jubilee for my SBDX017 for quite a while, but still I didn't pull the trigger. The foremost quality of a jubilee is that it's one of the most comfortable, if not the most comfortable, of steel bracelets but, for that, it has to be light (while properly machined) and those that I see look more like tank chains than bracelets.
> 
> You own one so, what can you tell us about it?


I'd lie to you saying it's not heavy... The watch is heavy and the jubilee is probably heavier than the stock oem, however I feel the combo is more balanced and comfortable to use.
The heaviness doesn't bother me as its still reasonable.
Then there's the aesthetic, and it's a real winner IMO.

I use the oem clasp as its convenient for some adjustments during the day when required.

Lastly... Its so good to me that I actually swap that jubilee between the 012 and 023, and I want both of them using that jubilee so I might just get another one 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

alex79 said:


> I'd lie to you saying it's not heavy... The watch is heavy and the jubilee is probably heavier than the stock oem, however I feel the combo is more balanced and comfortable to use.
> The heaviness doesn't bother me as its still reasonable.
> Then there's the aesthetic, and it's a real winner IMO.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for sharing your experience.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16183697
> View attachment 16183698


J'adore 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

No watch content today... we just moved with the wife and kids to Bali for better or for worse 
My 300s will be in their element here, we are blessed with a villa right in front of the ocean, so water sports will be one of our priority! 
All exhausted with the relocation but in few days things will settle down 






































Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

clyde_frog said:


> James Bond probably has special cuff extending technology in his shirts to make them slide back and make these watches visible for marketing reasons, because I know I for me with my MM300 it's impossible. But yeah you're right if he can fit a PO under it he can definitely get a MM300 under it.


An MM300 may fit under some cuffs, but it doesn’t fit under properly fitted cuffs.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

alex79 said:


> No watch content today... we just moved with the wife and kids to Bali for better or for worse
> My 300s will be in their element here, we are blessed with a villa right in front of the ocean, so water sports will be one of our priority!
> All exhausted with the relocation but in few days things will settle down
> 
> ...


nice! I'm jealous on the one hand, but not on the other...LOL. It's one of those, "it's a nice place to visit, but not sure I could live there" thoughts for me. enjoy as is sure does look nice though!

<* shark >>><


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thesharkman said:


> nice! I'm jealous on the one hand, but not on the other...LOL. It's one of those, "it's a nice place to visit, but not sure I could live there" thoughts for me. enjoy as is sure does look nice though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Negroni time 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing the 012 today and riding the 12 00
Nice pair for EDC...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jpisare said:


>


Nice pair 
Which one gets the most wrist time? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> Nice pair
> Which one gets the most wrist time?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thank you! Probably the black SLA021, but I go through phases where my colored dial watches get more wrist-time so it's close I guess!


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still this guy









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Wore it on oem bracelet (top heavy), had crafter blue (too thick and stiff)... but for me oem rubber works just fine. The comfort is hard to beat!


----------



## Vlad106 (May 27, 2008)

Hi! Does anybody know is some kind or replacement clasp extend original one on genuine ss bracelet? I'm not exited of the original clasp.
and this is my new MM 300


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

One more bc that mm is damn nice 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Some color with an ADPT NATO on the MM300.


----------



## Flyin_gnome (Jan 12, 2020)

Love these MM300s. Am currently debating an SBDX017 or an SLA023 either way a sweet dive watch going through all 573 pages did nothing but fan the flame higher.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, so my triumphant return to MM300 has ended, unfulfilled.

After 6 weeks, two broken watches with crunched crown tubes, and Seiko insisting on the 3rd being shipped around and hand checked prior to shipment to my AD, I gave up.

I’m done buying expensive Seikos. It’s frustrating and a total waste of my time, energy, and money. I feel sorry for ADs having to burn their time and money on this BS.

I bough an SPB at 1/3 the price and will never buy another Seiko over $1500 again. Done.


----------



## Hexanaut (Apr 6, 2021)

Asiafish1967 said:


> My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.
> 
> I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these pictures. I really like both these watches SLA051 and MM300 and am considering which to buy. The comparison shots are great 👍 is there a big difference in comfort between the cushion case and the MM300?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Well, so my triumphant return to MM300 has ended, unfulfilled.
> 
> After 6 weeks, two broken watches with crunched crown tubes, and Seiko insisting on the 3rd being shipped around and hand checked prior to shipment to my AD, I gave up.
> 
> ...


Looks like my SPB185 is going to run it’s first day worse than -15 s/d and get returned, too. I guess I’m done with Seiko for awhile. They seem to be getting worse, somehow, seeing as I buy 3 watches and all 3 are broken or out of spec.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Well, so my triumphant return to MM300 has ended, unfulfilled.
> 
> After 6 weeks, two broken watches with crunched crown tubes, and Seiko insisting on the 3rd being shipped around and hand checked prior to shipment to my AD, I gave up.
> 
> ...


Wow, that’s weird. Two with the same issue? Curious what you mean by “crunched“ crown tubes on these MM300’s? Where they brand new? I know from my own SLA021 you need to be careful screwing the crown back down, so you don’t cross thread it, but honestly the crown on mine has gotten both better and easier over time.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mtvandi said:


> Wow, that’s weird. Two with the same issue? Curious what you mean by “crunched“ crown tubes on these MM300’s? Where they brand new? I know from my own SLA021 you need to be careful screwing the crown back down, so you don’t cross thread it, but honestly the crown on mine has gotten both better and easier over time.


The threads on the MM300 tube start in two places 180 degrees apart. On one side of the tube the threads were deformed enough that the crown wouldn’t screw down. I have owned countless Seikos and know how to handle them, so it wasn’t me. My understanding is both watches hadn’t been touched and just came that way.

The threads on the other side of the tube threaded fine, for what it’s worth.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> The threads on the MM300 tube start in two places 180 degrees apart. On one side of the tube the threads were deformed enough that the crown wouldn’t screw down. I have owned countless Seikos and know how to handle them, so it wasn’t me. My understanding is both watches hadn’t been touched and just came that way.
> 
> The threads on the other side of the tube threaded fine, for what it’s worth.


When you got them new, the crown was screwed in, right? Once you unscrewed it, it wouldn’t screw back in? Was it forced at all?
The MM300 crown, along with my SLA039 crown are very different and take more care and finesse screwing them back down vs. all of my other Seiko divers. My MM200 is child’s play vs. the MM300, so I’ve learned to always rotate the crown backwards and align the threads before screwing it back down. Sometimes it takes a couple tries, but forcing it will definitely destroy the crown and tube and I don’t think Seiko considers this warranty.
The first time I noticed the MM300 crown was different and a little trickier to screw down, I researched it and learned how to avoid damaging it.
Your situation may be different, but 2 in row being/ getting damaged seems a little odd.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mtvandi said:


> When you got them new, the crown was screwed in, right? Once you unscrewed it, it wouldn’t screw back in? Was it forced at all?
> The MM300 crown, along with my SLA039 crown are very different and take more care and finesse screwing them back down vs. all of my other Seiko divers. My MM200 is child’s play vs. the MM300, so I’ve learned to always rotate the crown backwards and align the threads before screwing it back down. Sometimes it takes a couple tries, but forcing it will definitely destroy the crown and tube and I don’t think Seiko considers this warranty.
> The first time I noticed the MM300 crown was different and a little trickier to screw down, I researched it and learned how to avoid damaging it.
> Your situation may be different, but 2 in row being/ getting damaged seems a little odd.


Yeah, I know what I’m doing.

The tubes came damaged.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

A bit late to the party, but after about a decade of wondering what the fuss was about, now I get it.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Good Morning ☀


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My two MM300 crowns work flawlessly. My SLA025 however is a bit frustrating. It never catches properly on the first or second try, but I know enough to not force it of course. It's buttery smooth once it catches. 

This whole situation seems odd.


----------



## Grandseik0 (Jun 30, 2021)

Hexanaut said:


> Thank you for posting these pictures. I really like both these watches SLA051 and MM300 and am considering which to buy. The comparison shots are great 👍 is there a big difference in comfort between the cushion case and the MM300?


If you want the most comfortable watch you'll ever wear, then choose the sla049/sla051. The cushion case is masculine and unique with a lot of history back behind it! I wear my sla049 24/7 on the bracelet. That's how comfortable it is. On the other hand the mm300 is amazing, but if you're actually going diving, this would be the winner. I'm a desk diver and the Uemura checks all the boxes for me. I love mine. One can only wear the mm300 for so many hours before your handed needing a break...not with the Uemura. 😉 You can't go wrong with either!! Both spectacular watches.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah, I know what I’m doing.
> 
> The tubes came damaged.


Ok, understand, that said this sounds like an extremely unusual situation and though the crowns can be trickier with an MM300, I wouldn’t let this end your desire to own one.
These are amazing and unique Seiko divers with great history and quality. I love mine and have not experienced the much talked about Seiko QC issues described.
Hope your other Seiko works out as well!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

jpisare said:


> My two MM300 crowns work flawlessly. My SLA025 however is a bit frustrating. It never catches properly on the first or second try, but I know enough to not force it of course. It's buttery smooth once it catches.
> 
> This whole situation seems odd.


That is my experience as well and what I was trying to pass on. Basically a PSA on the MM300 crown 😂


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mtvandi said:


> Ok, understand, that said this sounds like an extremely unusual situation and though the crowns can be trickier with an MM300, I wouldn’t let this end your desire to own one.
> These are amazing and unique Seiko divers with great history and quality. I love mine and have not experienced the much talked about Seiko QC issues described.
> Hope your other Seiko works out as well!


I’ve owned so many MM300s it doesn’t really bother me. I’m just disappointed in Seiko, still.

Edit - And truth be told, if you consider the MM200 is more comfortable, fits “better” under a cuff, and has great casework and finishing, it really is a better watch for my purposes. I’ll try one again and probably not have the timekeeping issue. I don’t mind +10 at all, but I cannot stand -10 or worse. I don’t even like -5. I’ll take +15 over -5.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> I’ve owned so many MM300s it doesn’t really bother me. I’m just disappointed in Seiko, still.


👍


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Hi MM300 owners, just wondering if anyone happens to know why the inside of the MM300's crystal is curved? 

I've never come across this sort of crystal geometry before and find it intriguing. Surprisingly, Google has yielded no definitive answers.

Apologies if this has previously been addressed!


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Because of experience, I may never buy any Seiko that has the MM300 crown and tube assembly and that goes for all the SLAs (Willard, 62mas, uemura, etc). A couple of years ago while at the London GS boutique I asked to see a MM300. I was ready to buy it but when I unscrewed the crown I couldn’t get it to thread back down. I know how to counter-rotate with light pressure to align threads —just like anyone else here. I tried and tried unsuccessfully. So I told the boutique manager and she attempted and acknowledged the defect. She brought out three more SLAs and all had the same problem. Even she, and another sales associate acknowledged that the crowns on the other pieces couldn’t be re-engaged. They were perplexed. Obviously they were visibly embarrassed. I ended up buying an SNR029 pro 300 spring drive diver that day; it has a completely different crown and tube assembly.

My GS divers do not have the same crown or tube assembly as the MM300/SLAs, and GS crown tubes are threaded into the case and replaceable at service if damaged. The 300m Tuna crown tube which is of a different design and which appears on the MM600, SD Tuna, Orient 300m pro, and some other saturation divers, has not suffered from the same problems; really wish Seiko would begin using that tube assembly for the high-end divers. 





Mtvandi said:


> When you got them new, the crown was screwed in, right? Once you unscrewed it, it wouldn’t screw back in? Was it forced at all?
> The MM300 crown, along with my SLA039 crown are very different and take more care and finesse screwing them back down vs. all of my other Seiko divers. My MM200 is child’s play vs. the MM300, so I’ve learned to always rotate the crown backwards and align the threads before screwing it back down. Sometimes it takes a couple tries, but forcing it will definitely destroy the crown and tube and I don’t think Seiko considers this warranty.
> The first time I noticed the MM300 crown was different and a little trickier to screw down, I researched it and learned how to avoid damaging it.
> Your situation may be different, but 2 in row being/ getting damaged seems a little odd.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Inca Block said:


> Hi MM300 owners, just wondering if anyone happens to know why the inside of the MM300's crystal is curved?
> 
> I've never come across this sort of crystal geometry before and find it intriguing. Surprisingly, Google has yielded no definitive answers.
> 
> Apologies if this has previously been addressed!


Probably just for aesthetics? There doesn't need to be any special reason for it other than that. It's a luxury watch. I'm sure it's got absolutely nothing to do with diving. It makes zero difference to viewing it underwater.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Inca Block said:


> Hi MM300 owners, just wondering if anyone happens to know why the inside of the MM300's crystal is curved?
> 
> I've never come across this sort of crystal geometry before and find it intriguing. Surprisingly, Google has yielded no definitive answers.
> 
> Apologies if this has previously been addressed!


From the reviews my understanding is that it creates distortion, so above the water it appears from some angles like its underneath the water.
Plus it gives depth, Im digging it

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

mattmartin said:


> Because of experience, I may never buy any Seiko that has the MM300 crown and tube assembly and that goes for all the SLAs (Willard, 62mas, uemura, etc). A couple of years ago while at the London GS boutique I asked to see a MM300. I was ready to buy it but when I unscrewed the crown I couldn’t get it to thread back down. I know how to counter-rotate with light pressure to align threads —just like anyone else here. I tried and tried unsuccessfully. So I told the boutique manager and she attempted and acknowledged the defect. She brought out three more SLAs and all had the same problem. Even she, and another sales associate acknowledged that the crowns on the other pieces couldn’t be re-engaged. They were perplexed. Obviously they were visibly embarrassed. I ended up buying an SNR029 pro 300 spring drive diver that day; it has a completely different crown and tube assembly.
> 
> My GS divers do not have the same crown or tube assembly as the MM300/SLAs, and GS crown tubes are threaded into the case and replaceable at service if damaged. The 300m Tuna crown tube which is of a different design and which appears on the MM600, SD Tuna, Orient 300m pro, and some other saturation divers, has not suffered from the same problems; really wish Seiko would begin using that tube assembly for the high-end divers.


I read this and am baffled, yes the MM300 style crowns are tricky and harder to screw down (especially when new), but 4-5 watches with that MM300 style crown not working or defective seems.......weird for sure and at a Seiko/ GS Boutique?!?! 
Where you unscrewing all those crowns to check this specifically? I never mess with crowns while trying on new watches, apparently I should with these from some of the posts lately.


----------



## blr (Aug 29, 2012)

I have zero problems with the crown of my SPB143J1. It is smooth and no worse than any other watch, being it Swiss or Japanese I have or had.


----------



## TraserH3 (Jul 15, 2007)

mattmartin said:


> Because of experience, I may never buy any Seiko that has the MM300 crown and tube assembly and that goes for all the SLAs (Willard, 62mas, uemura, etc). A couple of years ago while at the London GS boutique I asked to see a MM300. I was ready to buy it but when I unscrewed the crown I couldn’t get it to thread back down. I know how to counter-rotate with light pressure to align threads —just like anyone else here. I tried and tried unsuccessfully. So I told the boutique manager and she attempted and acknowledged the defect. She brought out three more SLAs and all had the same problem. Even she, and another sales associate acknowledged that the crowns on the other pieces couldn’t be re-engaged. They were perplexed. Obviously they were visibly embarrassed. I ended up buying an SNR029 pro 300 spring drive diver that day; it has a completely different crown and tube assembly.
> 
> My GS divers do not have the same crown or tube assembly as the MM300/SLAs, and GS crown tubes are threaded into the case and replaceable at service if damaged. The 300m Tuna crown tube which is of a different design and which appears on the MM600, SD Tuna, Orient 300m pro, and some other saturation divers, has not suffered from the same problems; really wish Seiko would begin using that tube assembly for the high-end divers.



I think the issue is caused by another issue on modern Seiko's-- that is when the crown is out the stem is totally unsupported. The unsupported crown and stem will actually flex in any direction in which you apply pressure. This is obviously not good and also means when you try to rethread, its hard to perfectly line it up and not torque the stem.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Today's vibes... Blue on blue 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sbdx001











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

rc2300156 said:


> Sbdx001
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a lovely nato, where did you get it?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a12+ year old SBDX001 and not a single problem with the crown.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> I have a12+ year old SBDX001 and not a single problem with the crown.


Me neither…she’s still amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The crown on my sla023 feels more fragile than the crown on my sbdx012.
Just because most of the time I have to repeat the screwing down gently...
Just something to know and I kind of got used to it...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

boemher said:


> That's a lovely nato, where did you get it?


I’d like to know as well. The weave looks of quality.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

The dolphin skin pattern on the SLA045 dial is tough to capture. Most of the time it just appears simple sunburst gray, but no image seems to capture how good looking this watch is in person.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Inca Block said:


> A bit late to the party, but after about a decade of wondering what the fuss was about, now I get it.
> View attachment 16195597


Enjoy. 

Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> The dolphin skin pattern on the SLA045 dial is tough to capture. Most of the time it just appears simple sunburst gray, but no image seems to capture how good looking this watch is in person.
> 
> View attachment 16204872


Beautiful. It's a less complex pattern, but I feel much the same way about my SLA047 -- the way it plays with the light and changes at different angles is continually surprising and satisfying. Reminiscent of the Omega ceramic dials, but with added depth...


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

mattmartin said:


> Because of experience, I may never buy any Seiko that has the MM300 crown and tube assembly and that goes for all the SLAs (Willard, 62mas, uemura, etc). A couple of years ago while at the London GS boutique I asked to see a MM300. I was ready to buy it but when I unscrewed the crown I couldn’t get it to thread back down. I know how to counter-rotate with light pressure to align threads —just like anyone else here. I tried and tried unsuccessfully. So I told the boutique manager and she attempted and acknowledged the defect. She brought out three more SLAs and all had the same problem. Even she, and another sales associate acknowledged that the crowns on the other pieces couldn’t be re-engaged. They were perplexed. Obviously they were visibly embarrassed. I ended up buying an SNR029 pro 300 spring drive diver that day; it has a completely different crown and tube assembly.
> 
> My GS divers do not have the same crown or tube assembly as the MM300/SLAs, and GS crown tubes are threaded into the case and replaceable at service if damaged. The 300m Tuna crown tube which is of a different design and which appears on the MM600, SD Tuna, Orient 300m pro, and some other saturation divers, has not suffered from the same problems; really wish Seiko would begin using that tube assembly for the high-end divers.


Whoa, so the SLA033 (Willard) doesn't have a screw in crown tube and it's a part of the case? I had assumed only the MM300 models (along with the SLA025 and SLA039) would have integrated crown tubes to go along with the solid caseback in order to get the 300m water resistance and He diver status. I was hoping my SLA033 would have a simple screw in crown tube that could be replaced if it ever stripped.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

TraserH3 said:


> I think the issue is caused by another issue on modern Seiko's-- that is when the crown is out the stem is totally unsupported. The unsupported crown and stem will actually flex in any direction in which you apply pressure. This is obviously not good and also means when you try to rethread, its hard to perfectly line it up and not torque the stem.


That may be the case for some users, but with the 2 I experienced, one side of the tube was shot and one was fine. Had nothing to do with how the crown was being operated.

I’ve been thinking more about how these watches could both have an identical problem. The only thing I can imagine is the tube is manufactured incorrectly, or somehow with the crown out the watch have been jarred hard enough to push the crown down and deform the threads on whichever sides of the tube the crown threads are aligned with. I’m guessing it’s just a manufacturing defect, but how is that the human screwing the crowns down repeatedly, miraculously, it’s screwing the crown down only on the side not damaged? There’s a 50/50 chance you feel it crunched or it screws down correctly.

There may just be an incompetent idiot in Japan performing the final step of screwing the crown down. They are either cross threading, or feel it cross threaded on one side and threading it correctly on the other and not telling anyone it’s damaged. 

I don’t get it.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Tanker G1 said:


> The dolphin skin pattern on the SLA045 dial is tough to capture. Most of the time it just appears simple sunburst gray, but no image seems to capture how good looking this watch is in person.
> 
> View attachment 16204872


I totally agree. I have one.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Kirkawall said:


> Beautiful. It's a less complex pattern, but I feel much the same way about my SLA047 -- the way it plays with the light and changes at different angles is continually surprising and satisfying. Reminiscent of the Omega ceramic dials, but with added depth...
> 
> View attachment 16205059
> 
> ...


I agree, I have on of those (SLA047) too


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

TGIF!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> The dolphin skin pattern on the SLA045 dial is tough to capture. Most of the time it just appears simple sunburst gray, but no image seems to capture how good looking this watch is in person.
> 
> View attachment 16204872


Lovely watch 
I feel the line of sla MM are hard to capture, and appears prettier in real life than pics 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> TGIF!
> View attachment 16207630


 What bracelet did you fit here, looks good 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

023 on jubilee 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

alex79 said:


> What bracelet did you fit here, looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Customized an OEM MM300 bracelet to keep it Seiko pure and it actually worked! Requires patience and grinders/ polishers to get it 19mm and compatible to this case, but totally worth it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> Customized an OEM MM300 bracelet to keep it Seiko pure and it actually worked! Requires patience and grinders/ polishers to get it 19mm and compatible to this case, but totally worth it.


Haha well done, I assumed that was how you hacked it 
So you worked on the end links only to fit it?
It's good that the pin holes positions are a match, and great to see that it works after some efforts 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Any folks here have experience with the Crafter Blue MM399 straps? I've got one that was a throw-in from a trade years ago and was thinking of popping it on my 047, but it does seem quite a bit stiffer than the vintage strap that's on there now, and of course it didn't come with buckle or keepers.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Haha well done, I assumed that was how you hacked it
> So you worked on the end links only to fit it?
> It's good that the pin holes positions are a match, and great to see that it works after some efforts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks and you are correct! 👍

I’ve been thinking about this for a year or so, saw a SLA025 that a jeweler did for a member and once I located a NOS bracelet it was game on. Honestly, it changes the look a lot, giving this a more modern and industrial look. I wish Seiko would take note and simply include a quality bracelet with all the SLA’s. That would sure be nice!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> That may be the case for some users, but with the 2 I experienced, one side of the tube was shot and one was fine. Had nothing to do with how the crown was being operated.
> 
> I’ve been thinking more about how these watches could both have an identical problem. The only thing I can imagine is the tube is manufactured incorrectly, or somehow with the crown out the watch have been jarred hard enough to push the crown down and deform the threads on whichever sides of the tube the crown threads are aligned with. I’m guessing it’s just a manufacturing defect, but how is that the human screwing the crowns down repeatedly, miraculously, it’s screwing the crown down only on the side not damaged? There’s a 50/50 chance you feel it crunched or it screws down correctly.
> 
> ...


Very odd for sure and as someone that’s spent many decades in manufacturing and teaching mechanical/ servicing aspects of technical company products, I’m still baffled. WIERD is all I can say and hopefully that AD’s batch are a anomaly.
These particular Seiko crowns with their fine threads are finicky, but not terrible or as bad as some like Tag Heuer and Anonimo that strip often and are not considered warranty. I learned that the hard way on a Aquagraph and a Millemetri.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Added a new strap, man I really love tossing straps at this watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> The dolphin skin pattern on the SLA045 dial is tough to capture. Most of the time it just appears simple sunburst gray, but no image seems to capture how good looking this watch is in person.
> 
> View attachment 16204872


Strapcode Hexad?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Mtvandi said:


> Very odd for sure and as someone that’s spent many decades in manufacturing and teaching mechanical/ servicing aspects of technical company products, I’m still baffled. WIERD is all I can say and hopefully that AD’s batch are a anomaly.
> These particular Seiko crowns with their fine threads are finicky, but not terrible or as bad as some like Tag Heuer and Anonimo that strip often and are not considered warranty. I learned that the hard way on a Aquagraph and a Millemetri.


Just to add fuel to the confusion fire, the watches I received came from Seiko distribution 8 weeks apart. Trust me. I had that conversation wondering the same as you. That’s why I really feel like it happened in Japan.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER Saturday!














*


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

alex79 said:


> What bracelet did you fit here, looks good
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


It’s a modified MM300 bracket and I wondered how it would look too, but agree. I like how it turned out.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Robotaz said:


> Just to add fuel to the confusion fire, the watches I received came from Seiko distribution 8 weeks apart. Trust me. I had that conversation wondering the same as you. That’s why I really feel like it happened in Japan.


Yeah, a definite mystery!


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

Second time owner of a mm300. I sold my sbdx012 last year and found myself missing it. Managed to pick up a very lightly used sbdx001 from 2016 just last week. This is actually my favorite version. Such a great piece! Mounted on a tropic strap here but just ordered a Crafter blue orange to spice it up a bit. My wrist size is 6 3/4” and it wears pretty good!


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Kirkawall said:


> Any folks here have experience with the Crafter Blue MM399 straps? I've got one that was a throw-in from a trade years ago and was thinking of popping it on my 047, but it does seem quite a bit stiffer than the vintage strap that's on there now, and of course it didn't come with buckle or keepers.
> 
> View attachment 16208844


I have one but, it's been on and off a MM300 (SLA019) for the better part of a couple of years. This has made it super supple and I blew past the wear-in on it. IMHO, these are the best integrated lug rubber straps (aside from a RubberB) that I have ever worn. The break in period just takes a good amount of time. I say go for it!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

braidn said:


> I have one but, it's been on and off a MM300 (SLA019) for the better part of a couple of years. This has made it super supple and I blew past the wear-in on it. IMHO, these are the best integrated lug rubber straps (aside from a RubberB) that I have ever worn. The break in period just takes a good amount of time. I say go for it!


Perfect — just what I wanted to know. Thanks for taking the time to reply. I did throw an Isofrane on it but found the fit a bit awkward so will give that CB a shot.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

todoroki said:


> Second time owner of a mm300. I sold my sbdx012 last year and found myself missing it. Managed to pick up a very lightly used sbdx001 from 2016 just last week. This is actually my favorite version. Such a great piece! Mounted on a tropic strap here but just ordered a Crafter blue orange to spice it up a bit. My wrist size is 6 3/4” and it wears pretty good!
> 
> View attachment 16209888
> 
> View attachment 16209887


is this the one you changed your mind on? 😳

<* shark >>><


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

thesharkman said:


> is this the one you changed your mind on? 😳
> 
> <* shark >>><


Ha ha. Indeed! I just fitted it to the CB and pretty happy with the results.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

todoroki said:


> Ha ha. Indeed! I just fitted it to the CB and pretty happy with the results.
> View attachment 16213811
> View attachment 16213812


OK, I can see why you decided to keep it! Hrrrmmmmm, orange looks good w/ this watch. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Evening hike...


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Mtvandi said:


> Evening hike...
> View attachment 16215436


Nice work modding the MM300 bracelet. Man it looks sharp.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

TheMeasure said:


> Nice work modding the MM300 bracelet. Man it looks sharp.


Thank you, really pleased how it came out, as well. The SLA039 definitely deserves a bracelet.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Kirkawall said:


> Any folks here have experience with the Crafter Blue MM399 straps? I've got one that was a throw-in from a trade years ago and was thinking of popping it on my 047, but it does seem quite a bit stiffer than the vintage strap that's on there now, and of course it didn't come with buckle or keepers.
> 
> View attachment 16208844


I have a black CB strap on my MM300. It is on the stiff side - definitely not a gummy, flexible rubber strap. I'm OK with that though, I sized it slightly on the loose side and it's comfortable to me. As far as I know, nobody else makes rubber straps that are specifically fitted to the MM300 case.


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

I have three CB straps including the MM300 one. I've never found comfort to be an issue even when new.


----------



## todoroki (Jul 19, 2018)

+1 for comfort on the CB strap. It is very well made and fits the watch like a glove.
Only gripe is its pricy at $75 and you have to buy the buckle separately which also gonna set you back another $75.
Im sure these points are well documented earlier in this thread, but worth another mention anyways.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Kirkawall said:


> Any folks here have experience with the Crafter Blue MM399 straps? I've got one that was a throw-in from a trade years ago and was thinking of popping it on my 047, but it does seem quite a bit stiffer than the vintage strap that's on there now, and of course it didn't come with buckle or keepers.
> 
> View attachment 16208844


Had a crafter blue fitted strap on my SLA021j1 and ot was terrible. Stiff, with hot spots. Combined with oem mm300 clasp felt weird for me. Having said that, my wrist is only 6.5 inch though. OEM rubber works best as far as I am concerned.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Somewhere on Bali mountains 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Thursday!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

On canvas today, used the buckle set from the rubber band and it fits nicely.
The canvas is 22 mm but fits easily, and it tapers so the buckle and the holder as well fit effortlessly...

HAGWE chaps 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Homemade Hulk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Interesting how the bezel lume from 5 to 20 flouresces blue under UV light, but otherwise glows green in the dark.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Here's my 047 après-ski. This may be the only watch I can remember where the timing settled in so dramatically. It's now keeping -.9 /+1 and running at around 53 hours between full winds. And looking very glamorous while doing it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m liking it on the original blue tropic strap. The fat boy spring bars just fit through.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

SLA021 on a nato strap.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Out working in the hangar…


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

MM300 lume is _too_ good








It's white in indoor light, but under sunlight the green glow overpowers the reflected light and it looks green!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first..


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Is there a thread or a website that shows the differences between the MM300 variants?


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

On PhenomeNato strap.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Finished the last of the season’s dives in very chilly water and, although I haven’t seen a ton of MM300s on leather, thought I’d swap out the rubber for a green cordovan strap I had lying about…


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

I just purchased my first Seiko, the SLA059. I have been trying on MM300's for several months now. I have loved the feeling and looks of all of them and almost pulled the trigger on model with the green dial, the SLA047. However, when I saw the articles and pics of the new Seigaiha editions I knew I had to see the burgundy dial before I made a final decision. I asked my dealer to call me when one arrived. I received a text this morning that the watch had just arrived and went to the store later in the day. I tried it on and purchased it on the spot!! It comes with cuff links, lol, which I have never worn. It also come with a special case and a small scroll describing the watch. It also come with the standard Seiko rubber strap. I have attached several pics below.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn. Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

cerberus63 said:


> I just purchased my first Seiko, the SLA059. I have been trying on MM300's for several months now. I have loved the feeling and looks of all of them and almost pulled the trigger on model with the green dial, the SLA047. However, when I saw the articles and pics of the new Seigaiha editions I knew I had to see the burgundy dial before I made a final decision. I asked my dealer to call me when one arrived. I received a text this morning that the watch had just arrived and went to the store later in the day. I tried it on and purchased it on the spot!! It comes with cuff links, lol, which I have never worn. It also come with a special case and a small scroll describing the watch. It also come with the standard Seiko rubber strap. I have attached several pics below.
> View attachment 16243016
> 
> View attachment 16243017
> ...


I don't really understand why "increased torque [is] necessary for the most challenging dives", but never mind that - it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Inca Block said:


> I don't really understand why "increased torque [is] necessary for the most challenging dives", but never mind that - it's gorgeous!


Pshaw. As anyone who has gone deep with an MM300 well knows, the additional torque supplied by that hand-assembled movement can be critical in propelling even a seasoned diver out of danger, while respecting safe dive protocols, and driving those beautiful metal hands. I've practically outrun a submersible with mine. Love that increased torque, baby.

That's a helluva watch, @cerberus63 -- such a deep, textured dial and still so legible. And the torque...


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Kirkawall said:


> Pshaw. As anyone who has gone deep with an MM300 well knows, the additional torque supplied by that hand-assembled movement can be critical in propelling even a seasoned diver out of danger, while respecting safe dive protocols, and driving those beautiful metal hands. I've practically outrun a submersible with mine. Love that increased torque, baby.
> 
> That's a helluva watch, @cerberus63 -- such a deep, textured dial and still so legible. And the torque...


Ah of course, I stand corrected. I now also see how increased torque on your wrist would come in handy if you ever need to strangle a shark.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

cerberus63 said:


> I just purchased my first Seiko, the SLA059. I have been trying on MM300's for several months now. I have loved the feeling and looks of all of them and almost pulled the trigger on model with the green dial, the SLA047. However, when I saw the articles and pics of the new Seigaiha editions I knew I had to see the burgundy dial before I made a final decision. I asked my dealer to call me when one arrived. I received a text this morning that the watch had just arrived and went to the store later in the day. I tried it on and purchased it on the spot!! It comes with cuff links, lol, which I have never worn. It also come with a special case and a small scroll describing the watch. It also come with the standard Seiko rubber strap. I have attached several pics below.
> View attachment 16243016
> 
> View attachment 16243017
> ...


Congrats … that burgundy dial is awesome!


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the comments. I love this watch. But then again I love the feel of a bigger watch, and this watch has a great deal of presence. I also love how the color changes slightly depending on the position of the available light. That said, I have tried on every color of this watch, including the brother to this one, the blue SLA053. I think they all look great. Its been the pictures and comments in this post that led me to the MM300


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

On a Dagaz (the OEM rubber tore & broke-second time!!) 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

When I purchased my new MM300 this week, the rubber strap was not in the box. My dealer told me it was being shipped separately and would arrive in a day or two. He called me today and told me it was in. When I went in to grab it he gave me a box. He said that Seiko sends them out with their Prospex watches, I do not believe its just for the MM300 but for most of the Prospex line. It might be a silly little thing but I always like it when a company sends out a little gift along with the watch. So now I have cufflinks I will never wear, and a whiskey kit, and I don't drink, lol. But I will use the box. And I truly love the watch.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

cerberus63 said:


> When I purchased my new MM300 this week, the rubber strap was not in the box. My dealer told me it was being shipped separately and would arrive in a day or two. He called me today and told me it was in. When I went in to grab it he gave me a box. He said that Seiko sends them out with their Prospex watches, I do not believe its just for the MM300 but for most of the Prospex line. It might be a silly little thing but I always like it when a company sends out a little gift along with the watch. So now I have cufflinks I will never wear, and a whiskey kit, and I don't drink, lol. But I will use the box. And I truly love the watch.
> View attachment 16249079
> 
> View attachment 16249080
> ...


Seiko whiskey kit?


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

BobMartian said:


> Seiko whiskey kit?


Yes, my dealer gave it to me when as a result of my purchase, I believe it comes with the purchase of most of the Seiko Prospex line. If you are asking what it is, I had to read the directions that came with it. It comes with two whiskey glasses and several square stones. Apparently, you place the stones in the included bag and then place them in the freezer. Then you use them to keep your drink cold. I guess instead of ice so no water gets in your drink.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

cerberus63 said:


> Yes, my dealer gave it to me when as a result of my purchase, I believe it comes with the purchase of most of the Seiko Prospex line. If you are asking what it is, I had to read the directions that came with it. It comes with two whiskey glasses and several square stones. Apparently, you place the stones in the included bag and then place them in the freezer. Then you use them to keep your drink cold. I guess instead of ice so no water gets in your drink.


Very cool


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Reaching out for my MM300 every day cos I seldom wear other watches.😃


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

cerberus63 said:


> When I purchased my new MM300 this week, the rubber strap was not in the box. My dealer told me it was being shipped separately and would arrive in a day or two. He called me today and told me it was in. When I went in to grab it he gave me a box. He said that Seiko sends them out with their Prospex watches, I do not believe its just for the MM300 but for most of the Prospex line. It might be a silly little thing but I always like it when a company sends out a little gift along with the watch. So now I have cufflinks I will never wear, and a whiskey kit, and I don't drink, lol. But I will use the box. And I truly love the watch.
> View attachment 16249079
> 
> View attachment 16249080
> ...


Wow. I need to switch over to your Prospex dealer. My SLA047 came with a bracelet tool that broke in the box. 

But I love it anyway.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

MM300 on kitchen duty, making some soup to warm on a cold Monday. 


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Just running some errands today, but loving this watch.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300 today!







*


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

Finally got the extra pin and collar I was missing, so I'm testing out the bracelet this week. It's more comfortable than I was expecting!


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

We cut some grass today…sure I guess I coulda popped the gshock on butttttt this thing is built tough and I love looking down at it dirty or sparkling clean.


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Out to lunch with the wife, can't seem to switch to a different watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

luisrm02 said:


> We cut some grass today…sure I guess I coulda popped the gshock on butttttt this thing is built tough and I love looking down at it dirty or sparkling clean.
> View attachment 16256842


Im pretty sure those blades of grass wont mark up the bezel or crystal  Im more worried about the scratching it against a brick wall sort of damage when shunting the lawn mower from back garden in to front.


----------



## K55n5 (Jul 23, 2019)

I have wanted one of these for a long time, and finally got one to mark a personal milestone. I love everything about it except the metal keeper on the rubber strap.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Swapped to a Marathon strap -- very comfy if a tad flexy. Now keeping superb time at between -.8 / +.9 per day or better. Very happy with my first MM300, and this pic kinda captures the way its dial works with light, appearing blue, black and deep green all at once.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

When I finally got the SLA021 I really missed the dome and recessed crystal of the SBDX001. More than I thought I would have. I think they really nailed it with the 001.

Infact so many Seiko watches during the decade between 2000 to 2010 seemed on point, great value, nice features and historical design cues without doing their whole full blown heritage reissue stuff they are doing now.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

boemher said:


> Im pretty sure those blades of grass wont mark up the bezel or crystal  Im more worried about the scratching it against a brick wall sort of damage when shunting the lawn mower from back garden in to front.


Indeed, she don’t care about the blades, sometimes a rock or two pop up but I am more worried about getting smacked myself more than the watch. Lol


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

luisrm02 said:


> Indeed, she don’t care about the blades, sometimes a rock or two pop up but I am more worried about getting smacked myself more than the watch. Lol


I think I need to get some safety glasses. My kids leave stones and sticks everywhere and they get kicked up sometimes.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

boemher said:


> I think I need to get some safety glasses. My kids leave stones and sticks everywhere and they get kicked up sometimes.


I got a pair just for that.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

mattnt said:


> View attachment 16265925


Nice. No lume plot at 3, as God intended.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

I heard the lume plot at 3 is to do with ISO rating regs?


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

K55n5 said:


> I have wanted one of these for a long time, and finally got one to mark a personal milestone. I love everything about it except the metal keeper on the rubber strap.
> View attachment 16265264


just pick up a -001 strap. then you won't have to worry about that keeper (I hate those metal keepers also).

<* shark >>><


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

guys can u post ur MM300 on strapcode angus? Just bought one, thanks Cyber-monday


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Rikimaru said:


> guys can u post ur MM300 on strapcode angus? Just bought one, thanks Cyber-monday


What deal did you get, was it 10% off or did you find better?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021 + BluShark nato.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Very sharp


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

boemher said:


> What deal did you get, was it 10% off or did you find better?


10% off indeed plusshipping was 10 bucks instead of 25.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

boemher said:


> When I finally got the SLA021 I really missed the dome and recessed crystal of the SBDX001. More than I thought I would have. I think they really nailed it with the 001.
> 
> Infact so many Seiko watches during the decade between 2000 to 2010 seemed on point, great value, nice features and historical design cues without doing their whole full blown heritage reissue stuff they are doing now.
> 
> ...


I agree with you... The 001 is my grail and cannot imagine updating it for a newer reference.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

For those of you who have had both the -001 and -017, which one did you like better? I am aware of their differences, but have not had the chance to hold the -017 in my hand. I'm ready to buy one of the two NOW....=). I'm not sure I'm a fan of the diashield (on this particular watch) on the -017. I know I don't like the crown, but that's not a deal breaker.... What say you? TIA

<* shark >>><

ps - I did used to own a -012 if that's a comparison point. might get another, but I wanted to try something different first.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

thesharkman said:


> For those of you who have had both the -001 and -017, which one did you like better? I am aware of their differences, but have not had the chance to hold the -017 in my hand. I'm ready to buy one of the two NOW....=). I'm not sure I'm a fan of the diashield (on this particular watch) on the -017. I know I don't like the crown, but that's not a deal breaker.... What say you? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the differences between the -001 and the -017?


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

dosnglenn said:


> What are the differences between the -001 and the -017?


Main differences are : 1) the diashield coating, the lume application, crown... metal keeper on the rubber strap and the "OG" factor of the -001. =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

thesharkman said:


> For those of you who have had both the -001 and -017, which one did you like better? I am aware of their differences, but have not had the chance to hold the -017 in my hand. I'm ready to buy one of the two NOW....=). I'm not sure I'm a fan of the diashield (on this particular watch) on the -017. I know I don't like the crown, but that's not a deal breaker.... What say you? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m not a fan of DiaShield so I suggest the OG 001 

I’m wearing mine as I type this 











Shannon


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

thesharkman said:


> For those of you who have had both the -001 and -017, which one did you like better? I am aware of their differences, but have not had the chance to hold the -017 in my hand. I'm ready to buy one of the two NOW....=). I'm not sure I'm a fan of the diashield (on this particular watch) on the -017. I know I don't like the crown, but that's not a deal breaker.... What say you? TIA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve owned both and prefer the 001… because it’s the 001, original, OG MM300, probably more collectible and just all around cooler for the hardcore Seiko enthusiast. 

Aesthetic differences are very minor, for me the most noticeable is lume application, which on the 001 seems to have greater depth and subtle variation, and wider applied metallic surrounds. The lume is almost creamier. There is the appearance of an artisans hand at work to fill the plots, I imagine a pastry chef filling cream… too far? 

The 017 indicies appear more flat and “maxi” with thinner surrounds and a bit less of that subtle variation. I like the added depth of the 001. The case is a bit brighter sans diashield as well, which is a plus in my book, on a case at this level of finishing. Just my $0.02. 

Was wearing mine today, actually!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

ddaly12 said:


> I’ve owned both and prefer the 001… because it’s the 001, original, OG MM300, probably more collectible and just all around cooler for the hardcore Seiko enthusiast.
> 
> Aesthetic differences are very minor, for me the most noticeable is lume application, which on the 001 seems to have greater depth and subtle variation, and wider applied metallic surrounds. The lume is almost creamier. There is the appearance of an artisans hand at work to fill the plots, I imagine a pastry chef filling cream… too far?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah, I think the "OG" factor has been making me hold out as I have been able find -017s at very reasonable prices. I haven't had as much luck with the -001. I need to go to find a source in Thailand it seems for a reasonably priced -001 from what I am told. 

As mentioned, I did own a -012 (stolen in a house theft) and will get another one of these days, but wanted to try an -001/-017 first. The hunt continues......

<* shark >>><


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Good day friends, the 12 in its glory haha...

Maybe someone can advise on the rotating bezel that tends to be harder to rotate if I don't use the watch for a while... But as soon there's water contact with the watch the bezel is back to smooth rotation...
Any suggestions or hack regarding the above? 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

alex79 said:


> Good day friends, the 12 in its glory haha...
> 
> Maybe someone can advise on the rotating bezel that tends to be harder to rotate if I don't use the watch for a while... But as soon there's water contact with the watch the bezel is back to smooth rotation...
> Any suggestions or hack regarding the above?
> ...


Sounds like your bezel needs a good cleaning. I would have a trusted watch maker pop it off and get it cleaned out.

🍻
Shannon


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

alex79 said:


> Good day friends, the 12 in its glory haha...
> 
> Maybe someone can advise on the rotating bezel that tends to be harder to rotate if I don't use the watch for a while... But as soon there's water contact with the watch the bezel is back to smooth rotation...
> Any suggestions or hack regarding the above?
> ...


If initial turn is harder than cleaning is indeed needed. But otherwise, the water acts like a lubricant - any dive watch with rotating bezel will be easier to turn when wet  Anyways try pouring water into the sink first and then turn the bezel couple of times when the watch is submerged. Let it dry and check again, maybe watchmaker is not needed here


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> If initial turn is harder than cleaning is indeed needed. But otherwise, the water acts like a lubricant - any dive watch with rotating bezel will be easier to turn when wet  Anyways try pouring water into the sink first and then turn the bezel couple of times when the watch is submerged. Let it dry and check again, maybe watchmaker is not needed here


Thanks Rik 


Spring-Diver said:


> Sounds like your bezel needs a good cleaning. I would have a trusted watch maker pop it off and get it cleaned out.
> 
> 
> Shannon


Will try to do this while swimming see if there's any improvement...
As long I wear the watch daily all is fine as I'm next to the ocean and swim almost every day, it just happens when I'm not wearing it for few days.

Thanks SD 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Some colors for today, I've changes straps this morning.

CB brown for the blue 300, and isofrane for the green turquoise turtle...

Going with the latter for now 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Saturday night wrist check next to the fire.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Lovely


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

The MM300 looks tiny. ^^



alex79 said:


> Some colors for today, I've changes straps this morning.
> 
> CB brown for the blue 300, and isofrane for the green turquoise turtle...
> 
> ...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Thom986 said:


> The MM300 looks tiny. ^^


The angle doesn't help here 
The turtle is a bigger watch by a tiny bit, however, if I swap the watches from the same angle the MM would most likely appear bigger than the turtle 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

thesharkman said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. Yeah, I think the "OG" factor has been making me hold out as I have been able find -017s at very reasonable prices. I haven't had as much luck with the -001. I need to go to find a source in Thailand it seems for a reasonably priced -001 from what I am told.
> 
> As mentioned, I did own a -012 (stolen in a house theft) and will get another one of these days, but wanted to try an -001/-017 first. The hunt continues......
> 
> <* shark >>><


Its the lume and lume plots for me that are the biggest difference. The newer 017(not the early ones) and the SLA021 generation have cleanly applied green lume. Its not as characterful as the creamy SBDX001 and the wider plot outline make it more dynamic in low light.

Not my photos but they are definitely worth posting as the photographers have captured it beautifully.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

boemher said:


> Its the lume and lume plots for me that are the biggest difference. The newer 017(not the early ones) and the SLA021 generation have cleanly applied green lume. Its not as characterful as the creamy SBDX001 and the wider plot outline make it more dynamic in low light.
> 
> Not my photos but worth posting.
> View attachment 16296179
> ...


looks awesome....thanks for the post.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

This is the watch that got me into dive watches. I will be buying one in 2022. Love all the great pics


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The proportions are great. I once thought it was too large, now I realise its perfect for what it is. It needs its case height to give the dial its depth. It needs the case width and lug to lug length to allow for the large sloped bevel and chamfers on it edges. It really is a masterfully crafted watch.

Look at the MM200 for what a smaller thinner MM300 could look like, in my opinion something gets lost in translation on these smaller models.


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

boemher said:


> The proportions are great. I once thought it was too large, no I realise its perfect for what it is. It needs its case height to give the dial its depth. It needs the case width and depth to allow for the bevel and chamfers. It really is a masterfully crafted watch.
> 
> Look at the MM200 for what a smaller thinner MM300 could look like, in my opinion something gets lost in translation on these smaller models.


The depth is what I really like about the MM300. The reason I’m also lusting after a Marathon GSAR.
MM200 is a beautiful piece but I know it won’t scratch the itch for the actual MM300


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Frack said:


> The depth is what I really like about the MM300. The reason I’m also lusting after a Marathon GSAR.
> MM200 is a beautiful piece but I know it won’t scratch the itch for the actual MM300


yeah I current have an mm200 first gen and once had an SLA021 just two very different watches that share sort or a general case shape. Looking to get another mm300 though, either that or a Doxa 300t. I’m having a hard time deciding.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Couple pictures for old times sake


----------



## Frack (Mar 9, 2021)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> View attachment 16298676
> 
> View attachment 16298675
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch. Absolutely beautiful


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The 012 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

boemher said:


> The proportions are great. I once thought it was too large, now I realise its perfect for what it is. It needs its case height to give the dial its depth. It needs the case width and lug to lug length to allow for the large sloped bevel and chamfers on it edges. It really is a masterfully crafted watch.
> 
> Look at the MM200 for what a smaller thinner MM300 could look like, in my opinion something gets lost in translation on these smaller models.


Agree. It wears beautifully and is a textbook case of designing for the sum of the parts. I was rotating mine in and out with the 2018 Omega SMP Diver, but after a while realized I was hardly ever wearing the Omega. So I sold it and haven't looked back. The MM300, in whatever variant, really is a magical watch in spite of its flaws, like the Speedy or Sub or IWC Pilot or JLC Reverse and other of its iconic-watch siblings. Wouldn't be without one now.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Newly acquired and loving it.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> yeah I current have an mm200 first gen and once had an SLA021 just two very different watches that share sort or a general case shape. Looking to get another mm300 though, either that or a Doxa 300t. I’m having a hard time deciding.


I currently own both, although I have the SUB 300 (Silver Lung), not the 300t. I bought the Doxa first as that has been my dream watch for a number of years, but I had always been curious about the almost mystical following that the MM300 had and wanted to see one, but there aren't any authorized Seiko dealers where I live who carry it. I finally decided to pull the trigger and bought one on the forums a few months ago and, let me tell you, it did not disappoint. I was a little worried about the size as I had been trending smaller in my preference, but I can honestly say the Seiko (I have the SLA023) is the most comfortable watch I have, which truly surprised me. The dimensions just work and really make it a joy to wear (as you already know 😊). 

The Doxa has that trademark case shape and retro aesthetic that make it stand out. It's very comfortable too. It sits great, looks great, is pretty light weight and the beads of rice bracelet is comfortable, breathable, hugs the wrist, and generally just looks fantastic. I have no intention of selling or trading either any time soon. 

If I had to pick just one, man that would be a hard decision, but at this moment, I'd probably choose the MM300. It just begs to be worn and I find myself reaching past the Doxa to put on the MM300. It's the only watch I have that I just stare at constantly, watching the light dance around the indices, the bezel, the hands, the case. It's truly masterfully made. However, I will admit I'm still in the honeymoon phase, so take take my sentiments with a grain of salt! 😁


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Back on bracelet this week, honestly, I don’t understand negativity around it. The on the fly ratchet feature is awesome. Is the clasp a little thick? Sure but it’s an attractive bracelet and the ratchet feature is in my eyes more innovative than other bracelets this side of the Pelagos.


----------



## Inca Block (Mar 31, 2021)

Blue alligator grain Hirsch Performance Strap to go with my blue MM300.








I've noticed one minor flaw of this watch is that the lugs are quite thick and protruding. This makes for an awkward fit with straps that aren't thick or designed specifically to fit the MM300.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

luisrm02 said:


> Back on bracelet this week, honestly, I don’t understand negativity around it. The on the fly ratchet feature is awesome. Is the clasp a little thick? Sure but it’s an attractive bracelet and the ratchet feature is in my eyes more innovative than other bracelets this side of the Pelagos.


I don't have a problem with the clasp. I have the same clasp on my GS and love it. I do have an issue with the size of the links and corresponding absence of half-links on the MM300 bracelet. I can't get the clasp where I want it by exactly one half-link. I bought a Strapcode bracelet and put the Seiko clasp on it. I like it but would've strongly preferred not needing to do that.

7.6 inch wrist


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't have a problem with the clasp. I have the same clasp on my GS and love it. I do have an issue with the size of the links and corresponding absence of half-links on the MM300 bracelet. I can't get the clasp where I want it by exactly one half-link. I bought a Strapcode bracelet and put the Seiko clasp on it. I like it but would've strongly preferred not needing to do that.
> 
> 7.6 inch wrist


Same here bro


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

After hearing so many express disappointment with the bracelet, I expected not to like it, but I do. I think it’s comfortable and the clasp doesn’t bother me. Although I do agree that the size of the links make it hard to dial in the fit.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

2013 MM300...


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't have a problem with the clasp. I have the same clasp on my GS and love it. I do have an issue with the size of the links and corresponding absence of half-links on the MM300 bracelet. I can't get the clasp where I want it by exactly one half-link. I bought a Strapcode bracelet and put the Seiko clasp on it. I like it but would've strongly preferred not needing to do that.
> 
> 7.6 inch wrist


Yeah, I can see that, lines up on my 6.5 inch wrist luckily. Question, which bracelet did you get and how well does the strap code bracelet match the color of the watch overall? Pics?


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

Inca Block said:


> Blue alligator grain Hirsch Performance Strap to go with my blue MM300.
> View attachment 16302918
> 
> I've noticed one minor flaw of this watch is that the lugs are quite thick and protruding. This makes for an awkward fit with straps that aren't thick or designed specifically to fit the MM300.


It's a thick watch so it needs a thick strap


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

How much should I be selling a mint sbdx017 do you guys think?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Monkeynuts said:


> How much should I be selling a mint sbdx017 do you guys think?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Monkeynuts said:


> How much should I be selling a mint sbdx017 do you guys think?


i remember when they were $1500 on the sales forum.. : D


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Monkeynuts said:


> How much should I be selling a mint sbdx017 do you guys think?


Go to Watchrecon.com and in the search field either type mm300 or sbdx017 to get an idea of listing prices.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16304391
> 
> View attachment 16304392
> 
> ...


Beautiful trio of legendary divers you have there.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

TagTime said:


> Beautiful trio of legendary divers you have there.


Thank you, @TagTime!! I love these Seiko Divers!! You are right, Seiko did a fantastic job!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

One photo - three threads  Some Finest seikos


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Snowshoeing with the MM300!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

SLA047.... my most worn watch. Can't seem to keep other watches on my wrist for more than 15-20 minutes without going back to the MM300.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Happy Sunday chaps 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16304391
> 
> View attachment 16304392
> 
> ...


Such a great collection with really exceptional photos. Makes me want more Seiko divers. Very nice! 👍


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16304391
> 
> View attachment 16304392
> 
> ...





TagTime said:


> Beautiful trio of legendary divers you have there.


Don't forget the Tuna @TagTime! Another killer lineup @JustAbe!


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dotanuki-San (Dec 9, 2021)

What time is it? … every day a MM day. Perfect.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

"_Remember_... _no Russian_."


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

outside full dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I might have found my new favorite strap for the MM… the Tornek Rayville Nytex. Saw a guy on IG with the khaki color on his MM. Single pass, so the added height isn’t much. It’s also sturdy enough to keep the watch in place without the need to cinch it so tight where it cuts off circulation. The weave and texture add some vintage vibes which pairs perfectly with the MM. 

Happy Holidays!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Adding some color splash for the holidays 
Happy holidays all 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lume shot for Xmas 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devatstator3 (Jun 29, 2021)

Does anyones marinemaster 300m paragraph of text at the bottom half of the dial appear to lean to the left like it is misaligned? Seems to happen when I look closely at the dial. Or is this just the way the domed crystal is distorting the dial? I've got a sbdx017, just worried about misalignment


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Finally able to join in on the fun. New to me sbdx001.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

janzamon said:


> Finally able to join in on the fun. New to me sbdx001.


Congrats and a stunner. Enjoy wearing it.

IG: SeikoDutch


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

The star of my collection and my most worn watch in 2021 ✅








My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## devatstator3 (Jun 29, 2021)

It appears that the process of printing the text on the dial is called pad printing and I'd think that the entire dial is pad printed at the same time and therefore there is no chance for misalignment of the marinemaster and 300m text on my sbdx017 and that it is the domed crystal giving this perception. Does this seem right to you guys?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

devatstator3 said:


> It appears that the process of printing the text on the dial is called pad printing and I'd think that the entire dial is pad printed at the same time and therefore there is no chance for misalignment of the marinemaster and 300m text on my sbdx017 and that it is the domed crystal giving this perception. Does this seem right to you guys?


Or they call it tampo print. They should have a jig for the dial I would imagine so it's hard to get wrong but you never know with QC in recent times.

If i look at my SBDX001 dead on the printing are all aligned but mine is the original hardlex. Is yours sapphire?


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> The star of my collection and my most worn watch in 2021
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t ever stop photographing this watch….. every time I see one of your photos I get that same “first time” crush.

Hope things are well with you.


Sent from two turn tables and a microphone


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Swapped straps today to a Greg Stevens leather one, forgot how comfortable and good it looks. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

matthew P said:


> Don’t ever stop photographing this watch….. every time I see one of your photos I get that same “first time” crush.
> 
> Hope things are well with you.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I am doing well. Happy New Year!


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Just put on a Strapcode Angus J bracelet on and I’m having mixed thoughts. Not totally sure I like the look. There bracelet itself is actually well made and end links seem to have less play than the OEM bracelet. I’ll wear it all this week and see if it grows on me or not.


----------



## RYANL27 (Oct 25, 2007)

Pretty happy to be joining this crowd after picking this up yesterday. I’ve long been a fan of the MarineMaster but never had an opportunity to try one on and worried about the size/specs on my 6 3/4” wrist. But I finally got to try one on yesterday and very quickly reached for my wallet. I love this thing! The bezel action is incredible, the lume is nuts, and it really does wear significantly smaller than 44mm (all things well known to visitors of this thread). I’ve already ordered a CrafterBlue since I’m not really fan of the OEM rubber. But so far, I’m finding the bracelet to be quite comfortable.


----------



## Aidy (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

My 047 on a new Crafter Blue strap out for a day's skiing with a new friend...


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

More snow ❄ , more snowshoe time with MM300.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

rameezhanslo said:


> View attachment 16342005


what a coincidence! I was trying this combo out on my SLA021 this morning…


----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

JayQ said:


> what a coincidence! I was trying this combo out on my SLA021 this morning…


How does it wear? Toying with the idea of either Mil or standard NATO but wondering about the added thickness. 

That's a really lovely strap, colour and texture.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Kirkawall said:


> How does it wear? Toying with the idea of either Mil or standard NATO but wondering about the added thickness.
> 
> That's a really lovely strap, colour and texture.


It does wear high on the nato, especially on the one pictured. It does feel secure on my wrist tho.

If you’re interested in the nato pictures, you can get it from cheapestnatostraps.com.You’ll find it in their premium collection. Cheap enough to try out with you MM300


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

JayQ said:


> It does wear high on the nato, especially on the one pictured. It does feel secure on my wrist tho.
> 
> If you’re interested in the nato pictures, you can get it from cheapestnatostraps.com.You’ll find it in their premium collection. Cheap enough to try out with you MM300


The strap is surprisingly thinner than I expected. It does wear higher with a Nato on of course but I like having this unit on the wrist so don't mind at all.


----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

Old pic but a gooder.


----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

New pic with my Crafter Blue.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Wintery sunset


----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

janzamon said:


> Wintery sunset


show off!
Beautiful pic!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

First out in 22, was down with the chikungunya and its a nasty one...
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

🤿


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Any recommendations for where I can get the OEM style rubber strap?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

rameezhanslo said:


> Any recommendations for where I can get the OEM style rubber strap?


I picked up mine for the SLA047 from Gnomon and have also bought a few vintage-style OEM straps from Uncle Seiko -- no idea whether either have these in stock routinely but maybe worth a shot.


----------



## Dotanuki-San (Dec 9, 2021)

rameezhanslo said:


> Any recommendations for where I can get the OEM style rubber strap?


I got a replacement from Watchbands.co.uk. Good service.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MM300















*


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Greetings cousins.

Looking into getting a mm300 to complement the SD Orient next. Hopefully a SBDX001, but I got a lead on a SBDX003 aswell which would be quite cool.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

luisrm02 said:


> We cut some grass today…sure I guess I coulda popped the gshock on butttttt this thing is built tough and I love looking down at it dirty or sparkling clean.
> View attachment 16256842


We all know Marinemaster's monoblock case makes it capable to withstand no less than 300m deep water on saturation diving conditions even without the help of an Helium valve but... How you dare risk your watch that way? Didn't you know grass-resistancy comes from a different ISO standard?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

ddaly12 said:


> Aesthetic differences are very minor, for me the most noticeable is lume application, which on the 001 seems to have greater depth and subtle variation, and wider applied metallic surrounds. The lume is almost creamier. There is the appearance of an artisans hand at work to fill the plots, I imagine a pastry chef filling cream… too far?
> 
> The 017 indicies appear more flat and “maxi” with thinner surrounds and a bit less of that subtle variation. I like the added depth of the 001. The case is a bit brighter sans diashield as well, which is a plus in my book, on a case at this level of finishing. Just my $0.02.


And then you have the very early 017, which still use the old 001 face so you get the wider applied metallic surrounds with the newer stronger lume.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

jmnav said:


> We all know Marinemaster's monoblock case makes it capable to withstand no less than 300m deep water on saturation diving conditions even without the help of an Helium valve but... How you dare risk your watch that way? Didn't you know grass-resistancy comes from a different ISO standard?


Lol


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

More breaking trail on weekend snowshoe, with man’s best friend and the MM300!


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

jmnav said:


> We all know Marinemaster's monoblock case makes it capable to withstand no less than 300m deep water on saturation diving conditions even without the help of an Helium valve but... How you dare risk your watch that way? Didn't you know grass-resistancy comes from a different ISO standard?


Also we all know that this grass-resistancy ISO standard is only compliant when the in-laws come to inspect the entire cutting process.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dotanuki-San (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Cool!!









🤿


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Love having the SBDX017 / SLA015 back in my little lineup. It's a true modern classic. 🍻









Here, on a Tornek-Rayville Nytex strap with 20 mm Miltat Seiko homage tang buckle (next to OEM 18 mm SLA033 buckle). Put an OEM Omega spring bar on the homage buckle, and it’s rock solid:








And on a ABP canvas strap with rubber lining:


----------



## mikeyjenkins (Aug 25, 2021)

Dixan said:


> Love having the SBDX017 / SLA015 back in my little lineup. It's a true modern classic. 🍻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome! Trying to order one for my mm300 and they are sold out.  Any idea on the availability of these straps?


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

mikeyjenkins said:


> That looks awesome! Trying to order one for my mm300 and they are sold out.  Any idea on the availability of these straps?


Not really sure. You can DM TR on IG, and Bill Yao can best answer that question. Mine came with the TR watch. Thanks for the kind words. 👍🏻


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Damn I love this watch so much


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Out for an arctic ski...


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Strap change to a choco CB
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## NorwegianMM300 (12 mo ago)

Seiko lume vs. natures own lume (Aurora borealis) 🤗 Been drooling over the MM300’s in this forum for a year or so, two months ago i finally pulled the trigger and got the SLA023 🥳








SLA023 in the north of Norway 🥳


----------



## NorwegianMM300 (12 mo ago)

Seiko on ice 😊


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

@NorwegianMM300 Beautiful pictures and congrats on the watch. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## jmat321 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just arrived from Seiya today. Fitted it with a SC Superengineer.


----------



## OneRandomGeek (Aug 20, 2014)

NorwegianMM300 said:


> Seiko on ice 😊


those pics are beautiful! Glad you bought one so you could share those with us. 🥶😀


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

NorwegianMM300 said:


> Seiko lume vs. natures own lume (Aurora borealis)  Been drooling over the MM300’s in this forum for a year or so, two months ago i finally pulled the trigger and got the SLA023
> View attachment 16365787
> 
> SLA023 in the north of Norway


Excellent photos! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Finally got my first Nick Mankey strap, I actually bought it for another watch but that one is currently on rubber so I popped it on my 21 and it’s so nice I ordered 2 more in black.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Excuse me for spamming but can't stop taking pics of this thing.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

When I see all these great pictures of the MM300, I am so glad that a couple years ago I got one myself. Such a looker and awesome piece. Keep shooting those great pictures!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue mood today, after switching to the super jubilee 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a fab weekend chaps 

I don't baby my watch in general, however today it was pampering time for both 300 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Have a fab weekend chaps
> 
> I don't baby my watch in general, however today it was pampering time for both 300
> View attachment 16382175
> ...


Love that SLA 023 on the Jubilee!!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tuna holic said:


> Love that SLA 023 on the Jubilee!!


Thanks man, I tend to always go back to the jubilee on that blue 300.
It would stay on a strap for a couple days and then back to the jubilee for weeks or months 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

What a lovely Seiko 5! Yeah I want it! Tired of smart watch! What can go wrong, right?!

(2 month later)

Oh, there are so many seikos out there

(2 month later)

couch needes replacement, no one bothers

(2 years later, scratching kidneys area)

It was totally worth it, man gotta love japanese divers, man!

#storyofmylife, still missing a kidney though


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha cheers 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still the same, happy Sunday chaps 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Changed to the blue 300









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice week ahead friends, earn some cash to buy more watches haha.









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning!!









🤿


----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Going on 10 plus years of loyal timekeeping and could use a service. Any recommendations in the US of A? Thanks and I apologize if the search function would have done the trick, I wanted to ask the experts.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

This has been a long time coming, but my new to me SBDX017 just landed. Now to work on sizing the bracelet…


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

prov3 said:


> Going on 10 plus years of loyal timekeeping and could use a service. Any recommendations in the US of A? Thanks and I apologize if the search function would have done the trick, I wanted to ask the experts.


Personally I would go with Seiko USA for service due to the monoque case.


----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chocodove said:


> Personally I would go with Seiko USA for service due to the monoque case.


Thanks for the reply and suggestion! I reached out to them and am waiting on a reply.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Bracelet sized and on wrist. Why do I need any other watches again?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

prov3 said:


> Going on 10 plus years of loyal timekeeping and could use a service. Any recommendations in the US of A? Thanks and I apologize if the search function would have done the trick, I wanted to ask the experts.


Is the watch running well?
From accuracy and power reserve?
If yes I would not service it unless there's a problem...
Again that's just my opinion, some like to follow regular service even when the watch is running well 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Silvek said:


> This has been a long time coming, but my new to me SBDX017 just landed. Now to work on sizing the bracelet…
> View attachment 16388457


What's the first impression? Congrats it's a nice watch 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Another switch to this grey oem strap, I was told it's a limited edition by the seller...
Frankly I don't know if that's true, but it does look nice grey and blue 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## prov3 (Jan 29, 2010)

alex79 said:


> Is the watch running well?
> From accuracy and power reserve?
> If yes I would not service it unless there's a problem...
> Again that's just my opinion, some like to follow regular service even when the watch is running well
> ...


Hey Alex - 

I purchased it a little over 10 years ago and it has never been serviced. It has been gradually slowing down over the last few years and currently loses roughly 30 seconds a day. It ran spot on for the first 6-7 years. It's probably time.

Thanks!

M


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

prov3 said:


> Hey Alex -
> 
> I purchased it a little over 10 years ago and it has never been serviced. It has been gradually slowing down over the last few years and currently loses roughly 30 seconds a day. It ran spot on for the first 6-7 years. It's probably time.
> 
> ...


Hope you can find a local watchmaker to service it, and prevent from sending it all the way to Japan as this might take a while ( so I heard ) ... 
- 30 s/d is a little too much indeed. 

I'm having the sbdx012 from 2015 still running perfectly at + 1 s/d. 
I'm wishfully hoping that it will remain like this for as long as possible... Another 7 years would be great 






Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Early chilled beer in the pool, just one of those day.
Under the sun and the sunset light 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

I think that gray and blue combo looks really good


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Perhaps the last of any SLA with a framed date window?


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Silvek said:


> This has been a long time coming, but my new to me SBDX017 just landed. Now to work on sizing the bracelet…
> View attachment 16388457


Nice. It looks like you got one with the older lume style? Awesome pickup.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SLA021 + FKM tropic strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> Perhaps the last of any SLA with a framed date window?
> View attachment 16393211


Looks great 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Rgstar28 said:


> I think that gray and blue combo looks really good


Thanks for the kind words 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

alex79 said:


> What's the first impression? Congrats it's a nice watch


Thanks, so far I’m loving it. I had convinced myself for multiple years that this watch would be too big for my wrist, but after trying it out in person and wearing it for a few days now, I can freely admit that I was wrong. It certainly is a chunky monkey, but wears well and with a comforting presence and heft.

With the exception of a GO SeaQ I briefly owned, I tend to prefer tool-ish divers with matte or titanium finishes… so the MM300 is a departure from the norm with it’s polished sides and shiny bezel. Let’s see if it sticks.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

boemher said:


> Nice. It looks like you got one with the older lume style? Awesome pickup.


Ok, now i’m curious, what do you mean by “older lume style”? The SBDX001 and SBDX017 I have certainly had the smaller applied indices, but is there a further difference in the lume?


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Silvek said:


> Ok, now i’m curious, what do you mean by “older lume style”? The SBDX001 and SBDX017 I have certainly had the smaller applied indices, but is there a further difference in the lume?


Older style is hand applied, I had a earlier sbdx017 which was like this and stupidly sold it, brought another but couldn’t dig the non hand applied lume pips so sold it


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning!!









🤿


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

Thanks to you b****ds Thanks to the wonderful photography and infectious enthusiasm of the community I'm enjoying a desk dive with my new 017. Only a poor phone shot in return tho' - that's gratitude


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram @chriscentro


Yeah baby!!! Gotta learn the pocket shot, looks darn cool 
Of course with a nice watch like the 019 

You do that on your own or have someone to help? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Silvek said:


> Ok, now i’m curious, what do you mean by “older lume style”? The SBDX001 and SBDX017 I have certainly had the smaller applied indices, but is there a further difference in the lume?


There's noticeable diffences between the older gen and the new ones.
Both lovely, and that's my takeaway after wearing them for a while -
Older gen lume green color is lighter, and darker deeper green color on the newer gen.
Newer gen also glows much stronger for the first 5-10 minutes, however both last very long and deliver high legibility in the middle of the night... 
Newer gen lume is very consistent, evenly applied, and glows accordingly... while the older gen appears less even and glows with a smoother vibe.

Some recent pictures to illustrate that...

















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Haha my bad for the last pic, wasn't supposed to be here as I deleted it... However its there 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Silvek said:


> Ok, now i’m curious, what do you mean by “older lume style”? The SBDX001 and SBDX017 I have certainly had the smaller applied indices, but is there a further difference in the lume?


The difference can be summed up as Old lume = cream colour while New lume = green colour in any sort of daylight.

New is brighter and more uniform, old is less bright and unevenly applied but subjectively looks nicer to me.

Look at post 11,779 for an example of new lume.


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

boemher said:


> The difference can be summed up as Old lume = cream colour while New lume = green colour in any sort of daylight.
> 
> New is brighter and more uniform, old is less bright and unevenly applied but subjectively looks nicer to me.
> 
> Look at post 11,779 for an example of new lume.


Thanks for the clarification (and all the others that responded)... I've already learnt something new on this thread!

They both seem like great options, though I've been very satisfied with how the "old" lume has performed so far. As a new parent, this is actually a critical function in a daily watch for me as I'm up at various points throughout the night. I really miss having a proper night's sleep, though buying watches and hanging out on WUS is a reasonable consolation prize.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Silvek said:


> Thanks for the clarification (and all the others that responded)... I've already learnt something new on this thread!
> 
> They both seem like great options, though I've been very satisfied with how the "old" lume has performed so far. As a new parent, this is actually a critical function in a daily watch for me as I'm up at various points throughout the night. I really miss having a proper night's sleep, though buying watches and hanging out on WUS is a reasonable consolation prize.


Congratulations on parenthood! My 1st MM300 was bought around that time too. Within a few months the SBBN 015 Tuna became my daily wear because of all the rough and tumble having young kids entails. Isofix chairs can be deadly to pristine polished bezels and Zaratsu cases lol


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Since I moved near to the ocean last year, and got rid of my other watches... Due to a lifestyle drastically change ... that's my every day toughest choice to make between the 300s 
If I purchase another one... More decisions to be made... More torture... Or more enjoyment... Still torn between the 025,039,and 047 

025 overlapping with 012, but hey she's a looker... Main turn down is the 19 mm strap size... 
039 overlapping with the 023, but hey she's a looker too! Same as above... 
047 love love love... But the 3 o'clock lume plot bugs me 
And so, I've been torn with the above for a fair 6 months... 

Nonetheless, this pair of 300 brings so much enjoyment in comparison to all the higher end watches I've owned... APs, Rolexs, VCs, Langes etc... Just bc the 300 fits 100% to my needs... it's looking fantastic, it doesn't scream for attention, it's rugged, reliable, accurate, and did I mention how nice it looks?! 

HAGWE all 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

alex79 said:


> Yeah baby!!! Gotta learn the pocket shot, looks darn cool
> Of course with a nice watch like the 019
> 
> You do that on your own or have someone to help?
> ...


Thanks bro! Shoot it on my own with a wifi-enabled camera👌


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

Back on the wrist in preparation for the weekend.


----------



## Jazzyboy (12 mo ago)

I am in the same boat, can’t decide between 023 and 047.. Although I am starting to be able to tolerate the 3 o’clock lume pip and no date frame.

My local AD has the 047, looks stunning in the metal. I almost pulled the trigger on it, but it runs +14spd on the timegrapher.



alex79 said:


> Since I moved near to the ocean last year, and got rid of my other watches... Due to a lifestyle drastically change ... that's my every day toughest choice to make between the 300s
> If I purchase another one... More decisions to be made... More torture... Or more enjoyment... Still torn between the 025,039,and 047
> 
> 025 overlapping with 012, but hey she's a looker... Main turn down is the 19 mm strap size...
> ...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

alex79 said:


> 025 overlapping with 012, but hey she's a looker... Main turn down is the 19 mm strap size...


Don't let the 19mm sway you. If a 19mm fits a 20mm will fit. I use 20mm straps on my SLA025.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

SBDX001 for me the Top!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

How I warm up on a cold day…internal and external…


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Indoor soccer weekend


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

luisrm02 said:


> How I warm up on a cold day…internal and external…
> View attachment 16402589


Looks fantastic, where did you source that strap?


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Silvek said:


> Looks fantastic, where did you source that strap?


Many thanks! It’s a crown and buckle chevron and it’s super nice. Highly recommend.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a nice week ahead All 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi!!









🤿


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

SLA053, also on C&B Chevron. Not going back to single pass zulu after trying Chevron straps. They're great.


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Chevron here as well.


----------



## NorwegianMM300 (12 mo ago)

Really liking the Crafter Blue on the SLA023J1 🥳😍


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

NorwegianMM300 said:


> Really liking the Crafter Blue on the SLA023J1
> View attachment 16405281
> 
> View attachment 16405282
> ...


Yes it looks great, I'm also like you with that set up, it dress up the 300 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Tanker G1 said:


> SLA053, also on C&B Chevron. I'll never go back to regular single pass zulu straps after trying the Chevron straps. They're great.
> View attachment 16404578


The dial pops nicely, and works great with that strap combo 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Glad to finally join the club! I've wanted an MM300 for a long time, but never got around to it until now. Combination of timing, finding a good deal and finding the right one all came together this week.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Freshly arrived this uncle seiko strap, the color is spot on and it looks and feel solid.
I can see it staying on this watch for a while 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

sheepdog812 said:


> Glad to finally join the club! I've wanted an MM300 for a long time, but never got around to it until now. Combination of timing, finding a good deal and finding the right one all came together this week.
> 
> View attachment 16405777
> View attachment 16405778


Looking sharp, congrats buddy 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Best pictures always under the sun setting light 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Great to see all the new owners posting pictures of their MM. Congrats on getting one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Silvek said:


> Thanks, so far I’m loving it. I had convinced myself for multiple years that this watch would be too big for my wrist, but after trying it out in person and wearing it for a few days now, I can freely admit that I was wrong. It certainly is a chunky monkey, but wears well and with a comforting presence and heft.
> 
> With the exception of a GO SeaQ I briefly owned, I tend to prefer tool-ish divers with matte or titanium finishes… so the MM300 is a departure from the norm with it’s polished sides and shiny bezel. Let’s see if it sticks.


It should stick... It tends to grow progressively, and I believe that the new norm won't disappoint you 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

First watch I’ve had that makes me want to participate like this. Loving it.


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

After 3+ years enjoying it on the bracelet, I wanted to change it up. Tried a few different straps and then was just messing around with my BFK rubber strap and it fits really nicely on the MM300.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

Flip2Grail said:


> After 3+ years enjoying it on the bracelet, I wanted to change it up. Tried a few different straps and then was just messing around with my BFK rubber strap and it fits really nicely on the MM300.
> View attachment 16408368
> 
> View attachment 16408370
> ...


I LOVE this strap. I wish I could find one in 20mm with a pvd buckle.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Love this watch so bloody much. All my others are being neglected. It's also such a strap monster


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Isofrane today. My favorite strap so far.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

rameezhanslo said:


> Love this watch so bloody much. All my others are being neglected. It's also such a strap monster
> View attachment 16409766


Looks like a 001?

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

sheepdog812 said:


> I LOVE this strap. I wish I could find one in 20mm with a pvd buckle.


I have one thats darker/gun metal/smoked whatever you want to call. I dont think they're PVD though. Currently on a SPORK


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdog812 (Jan 26, 2013)

helvetica said:


> I have one thats darker/gun metal/smoked whatever you want to call. I dont think they're PVD though. Currently on a SPORK
> View attachment 16411025
> 
> View attachment 16411024


That looks great! I just ordered a 20mm one. I have a friend that does cerakote and I am going to have him do the buckle and tang if the buckle and tang from the rubber strap that came with my watch doesn't fit. I'm not sure if the strap I ordered tapers to 18mm like the stock strap does. We shall see.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

HAGWE 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wolbrook tropic strap.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Tool watch testing....


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mtvandi said:


> Tool watch testing....
> View attachment 16422706
> 
> View attachment 16422708
> ...


Lucky you 
Where is that? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

alex79 said:


> Lucky you
> Where is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


It’s my backyard here in Idaho.


----------



## TheResident (May 17, 2017)

Mtvandi said:


> Tool watch testing....
> View attachment 16422706
> 
> View attachment 16422708
> ...


Snow diving? Stunning view, beats staring at a construction site everyday 😩


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

TheResident said:


> Snow diving? Stunning view, beats staring at a construction site everyday 😩


Thank you! You are very right, pretty vies up here and I hope this doesn’t become a construction site any time soon. 🤣


----------



## tertuliano (Sep 20, 2015)

Good morning!!









🤿


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

This SBDX017 just landed today. It's almost embarrassing how many MMs I have owned in the last 20 years. This one's staying. 

I am happy I was able to pull the trigger on this new unworn example.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

JP(Canada) said:


> This SBDX017 just landed today. It's almost embarrassing how many MMs I have owned in the last 20 years. This one's staying.
> 
> I am happy I was able to pull the trigger on this new unworn example.


Congratulations on this NOS specimen 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Jazzyboy (12 mo ago)

Officially joined the club!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


What strap is it? Looks lovely!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Rikimaru said:


> What strap is it? Looks lovely!


It these ones here. 






FKM Rubber WAFFLE Line Dive Watch Straps Bands With Quick Release Bars In 8 Colours & 20mm – 22mm – Gregoriades


Watches, Straps, Accessories & Parts




gregoriades.com






Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Frankenmaster 300 - SBDX023/SLA021 with SBDX017 dial/hands.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

blackbolt said:


> View attachment 16442828
> 
> 
> Frankenmaster 300 - SBDX023/SLA021 with SBDX017 dial/hands.



You didn't like the original dial and hands? BTW, where do you get original parts for these?


----------



## blackbolt (Dec 9, 2011)

Tokyo321 said:


> You didn't like the original dial and hands? BTW, where do you get original parts for these?


No, I preferred the Marinemaster text over the X, and the 017 lume plots over the new version.
I got the Seiko parts (all original, not aftermarket) off eBay.
I built the MM300 I've always wanted - an SBDX001/017 with a sapphire crystal and a sapphire bezel insert (wish it had a pip).


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Thanks. I recently got a NOS 017 and I'm very happy with it. Like you, I prefer the dial on the 001/017.
I don't mind the hardlex crystal, and I personally prefer steel bezel inserts over ceramics, so it's perfect for me as is. Currently, I'm looking for MM300 hands that I can install on my MM200s. Will check out ebay.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Bright day here 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

Missed the earlier, all Green MM300, so this is the next best thing for me…


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still that one 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## K55n5 (Jul 23, 2019)

Full winter conditions.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Tokyo321 said:


> Thanks. I recently got a NOS 017 and I'm very happy with it. Like you, I prefer the dial on the 001/017.
> I don't mind the hardlex crystal, and I personally prefer steel bezel inserts over ceramics, so it's perfect for me as is. Currently, I'm looking for MM300 hands that I can install on my MM200s. Will check out ebay.


Curious... I'd say MM200 hands are (the only thing) better looking than MM300. Horses for courses, I suppose!


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

It's growing on me (again) the desire for a jubilee for my SBDX017, but I'd prefer "female" endlinks while all I see here around come with "male" endlinks. Is there any vendor for a quality jubilee with "female" endlinks for MM300?


----------



## Blue UT6 (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmnav said:


> It's growing on me (again) the desire for a jubilee for my SBDX017, but I'd prefer "female" endlinks while all I see here around come with "male" endlinks. Is there any vendor for a quality jubilee with "female" endlinks for MM300?


The end links are coming between the lugs, so it's only male...
Strap code super jubilee is well made, and the end links fits alright, have a look at it 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for your answer, Alex.



alex79 said:


> The end links are coming between the lugs, so it's only male...


Endlink-to-case is obviously male and can't be otherwise, but on jubilees endlink-to-bracelet can be either male...








...or female:











alex79 said:


> Strap code super jubilee is well made, and the end links fits alright, have a look at it


Yes, I think most if not all jubilees for MM300 that we see here come from Strapcode and they seem to be high quality but also quite heavy (against the spirit of the jubilee design) but I dislike their "male" endlink design.

In the end, these two things (heaviness and male endlink) won't probably be showstoppers, but I'd want to know my alternatives before shooting.


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jmnav said:


> Thanks for your answer, Alex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh OK... I'm with you now... you meant solid end link / hollow end link...
If hollow I don't know where you can find it, however I would suggest solid end link on the mm to have a sturdy fit as it's a chunky and heavy watch  

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The queen 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

I never grow tired of this thread. All those great looking numerous variations of the beloved Marinemaster.


----------



## van_helsing (Jan 20, 2019)

Doing some serious desk diving right this minute....


----------



## frankho (11 mo ago)

Hello, newbie to the mm300. Just bought SBDX033 and would like to know the size of strap, 18 or 20mm should fit? Thanks.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

It is 20mm. Congrats on the MM.


----------



## frankho (11 mo ago)

TagTime said:


> It is 20mm. Congrats on the MM.


Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

alex79 said:


> The queen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


👊


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still with this guy today, those military strap from uncle seiko are fantastic.
I will order some other colors 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian45 (May 12, 2021)

Currently on Heimdallr Jubilee.

Honeymoon period with my MM300. Such an Awesome timepiece!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Found my grail! NOS, a bit over my budget but it is what it is! What a watch!


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> Found my grail! NOS, a bit over my budget but it is what it is! What a watch!
> 
> View attachment 16459484


Awesome, is it the sbdx001 or the 017? how much did you get it for? enjoy it brother


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

kjoken said:


> Awesome, is it the sbdx001 or the 017? how much did you get it for? enjoy it brother


SBDX017 Brother, 2,500USD from Ebay (Japanese seller) but with PayPal conversion, shipping, and tax here in Australia, I spent 4,200AUD which was way above what I was willing to spend to be honest. Could have saved 500USD if I bought one from the Philippines and have it brought to me here by a family member but I wanted it now. LOL


----------



## kjoken (Aug 30, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> SBDX017 Brother, 2,500USD from Ebay (Japanese seller) but with PayPal conversion, shipping, and tax here in Australia, I spent 4,200AUD which was way above what I was willing to spend to be honest. Could have saved 500USD if I bought one from the Philippines and have it brought to me here by a family member but I wanted it now. LOL


Nice one! and NOS condition as well!
Still hesitant to pull the trigger on this beast because my small wrist! looking forward for more pics!


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

kjoken said:


> Nice one! and NOS condition as well!
> Still hesitant to pull the trigger on this beast because my small wrist! looking forward for more pics!


I only have a 6.5" wrist, if you can wear a turtle/samurai this will be fine. It's just a little chunky, get it while there are still NOS sets floating around man. Bite the bullet and never look back. This is the ultimate Seiko if you ask me or anyone in this thread LMAO


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi team. First post on the forum in quite some time. Purchased a new sla023 last month. Newest version with the pip at 3 o'clock. Love it! I am hoping someone might help me tho I am worried my crown is cross threaded. It's not my first rodeo - I have not been wrecklessly screwing in the crown. I try to go counterclockwise before clockwise. It seems like every second time it engages I run into resistance after about 5-10 degrees of rotation. The spring on this crown is strong and the winding never felt very smooth once engaged from early in the days. In fact I have hardly changed the time as I was tracking it's accuracy (not bad 8s fast per day). I am going to take it to work tomorrow and use some magnification to check the threads. I am hoping the crown tube is not damaged as I understand it integrated. I am in Canada if it is truly cross threaded should I contact the a.d. or Seiko Canada. Would it be under warranty? Appreciate any responses!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

dr_tyler said:


> Hi team. First post on the forum in quite some time. Purchased a new sla023 last month. Newest version with the pip at 3 o'clock. Love it! I am hoping someone might help me tho I am worried my crown is cross threaded. It's not my first rodeo - I have not been wrecklessly screwing in the crown. I try to go counterclockwise before clockwise. It seems like every second time it engages I run into resistance after about 5-10 degrees of rotation. The spring on this crown is strong and the winding never felt very smooth once engaged from early in the days. In fact I have hardly changed the time as I was tracking it's accuracy (not bad 8s fast per day). I am going to take it to work tomorrow and use some magnification to check the threads. I am hoping the crown tube is not damaged as I understand it integrated. I am in Canada if it is truly cross threaded should I contact the a.d. or Seiko Canada. Would it be under warranty? Appreciate any responses!
> 
> View attachment 16459703


so are you able to screw the crown in? There should be no gap between fully screwn in crown and the case. 8-10 degrees? You meant crown turns? This sounds just about fine....


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

dr_tyler said:


> Hi team. First post on the forum in quite some time. Purchased a new sla023 last month. Newest version with the pip at 3 o'clock. Love it! I am hoping someone might help me tho I am worried my crown is cross threaded. It's not my first rodeo - I have not been wrecklessly screwing in the crown. I try to go counterclockwise before clockwise. It seems like every second time it engages I run into resistance after about 5-10 degrees of rotation. The spring on this crown is strong and the winding never felt very smooth once engaged from early in the days. In fact I have hardly changed the time as I was tracking it's accuracy (not bad 8s fast per day). I am going to take it to work tomorrow and use some magnification to check the threads. I am hoping the crown tube is not damaged as I understand it integrated. I am in Canada if it is truly cross threaded should I contact the a.d. or Seiko Canada. Would it be under warranty? Appreciate any responses!


One of my MM300s is the same. I‘m just very careful with it, stopping and trying again if I feel that early resistance. Not ideal, but not worrying enough for me to have it sent back to Seiko.


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

Rikimaru said:


> so are you able to screw the crown in? There should be no gap between fully screwn in crown and the case. 8-10 degrees? You meant crown turns? This sounds just about fine....


Thanks for the reply. Yes ultimately I can get the crown screwed in completely but I have to back out and re-try on about 25 percent of the tries. I am hoping there is some debris in there.
By 10 degrees I mean I hit resistance after about 1/10th of a full turn then I back off and try again. Usually the second try is successful with no significant resistance.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Decided to break in the rubber as it's too stiff!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

017>>>


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

FDY789 said:


> Decided to break in the rubber as it's too stiff!


Have you tried the hot water trick? Makes the break in go a lot quicker.


----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

My SLA025 with a new suit.


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Tokyo321 said:


> Have you tried the hot water trick? Makes the break in go a lot quicker.


I didn't know about that, I'll try it later! I'm wearing it on the stock bracelet now.

I love this watch!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

FDY789 said:


> I didn't know about that, I'll try it later! I'm wearing it on the stock bracelet now.
> 
> I love this watch!
> View attachment 16463575


Take the rubber strap only (no watch), and coil it into the bottom of a small diameter cup. Pour near boiling water in and








wait about 10 min. It works great!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

dr_tyler said:


> Hi team. First post on the forum in quite some time. Purchased a new sla023 last month. Newest version with the pip at 3 o'clock. Love it! I am hoping someone might help me tho I am worried my crown is cross threaded. It's not my first rodeo - I have not been wrecklessly screwing in the crown. I try to go counterclockwise before clockwise. It seems like every second time it engages I run into resistance after about 5-10 degrees of rotation. The spring on this crown is strong and the winding never felt very smooth once engaged from early in the days. In fact I have hardly changed the time as I was tracking it's accuracy (not bad 8s fast per day). I am going to take it to work tomorrow and use some magnification to check the threads. I am hoping the crown tube is not damaged as I understand it integrated. I am in Canada if it is truly cross threaded should I contact the a.d. or Seiko Canada. Would it be under warranty? Appreciate any responses!
> 
> View attachment 16459703


There maybe a little debris or similar in the threads. Try taking some waxed dental floss to that area and see if it helps. If not....take it back while it’s new and still, sort of working. Good luck!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Black GSD Horoween...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

On a Haveston single pass canvas...


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Asiafish1967 said:


> My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.
> 
> I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.
> 
> ...


I got the same Seiko SLA047J you got .


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

004 said:


> I got the same Seiko SLA047J you got -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve actually let them both go.


----------



## PopularMyth (11 mo ago)

Does anybody know if there is an easy way tell if a SLA021 (or JDM SBDX023) is the new version with the extra 3 o'clock lume, or the older version (with no lume and a painted window around the date) from the serial numbers etc.? Would help me out when I'm looking at them to buy online.


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Asiafish1967 said:


> I’ve actually let them both go.


OK, unhappy with them both, or just flipped to fund a new watch?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Asiafish1967 (Jun 12, 2021)

004 said:


> OK, unhappy with them both, or just flipped to fund a new watch?


Job change made me want a higher-end dress watch. These two paid for it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Still this guy for a trip in the mountains
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

SBDX017 on Artem sailcloth








strap


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Wearing the queen today 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

alex79 said:


> Oh OK... I'm with you now... you meant solid end link / hollow end link...
> If hollow I don't know where you can find it, however I would suggest solid end link on the mm to have a sturdy fit as it's a chunky and heavy watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


At first I thought you were right in that "female" end-links could only be hollow but, then, I saw this:








See? "female" end-link most possibly solid (it seems the bar is so aligned as to attach to the case and, at the same time, pinning the first bracelet link.

I certainly prefer the looks of this disposition to the "male" one.


----------



## 004 (Jun 23, 2021)

Asiafish1967 said:


> Job change made me want a higher-end dress watch. These two paid for it.


Nice, glad your happy with the upgrade 👌


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Sunday MM300 Day...


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

I've been without a MM300 for a couple years, but just received this SLA047 today. The green is very subtle, it appears almost black in most lighting. At least to me, but admittedly I'm color blind.









Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

jswing said:


> I've been without a MM300 for a couple years, but just received this SLA047 today. The green is very subtle, it appears almost black in most lighting. At least to me, but admittedly I'm color blind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

inside frontal dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally received this uncle strap, big fan of those military look.
Fits the MM very well 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

jmnav said:


> At first I thought you were right in that "female" end-links could only be hollow but, then, I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What what is this. I like the shape of case.


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Finally got one of these at Xmas and haven’t worn anything else since - it’s a big old chunk but I’m getting used to it now. 

Even started experimenting with it on a nato, which I originally thought would make it waaaay too thick


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Started with the queen and then strapped the grand cocktail 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Back on the bracelet. Superbly comfy.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Blue 300 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

janzamon said:


> Back on the bracelet. Superbly comfy.


Really nice picture 
Well captured the dial and bezel insert different shades

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

alex79 said:


> Really nice picture
> Well captured the dial and bezel insert different shades
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Thanks man! Had to open the sunroof to get that sweet double flecto😄


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (Aug 3, 2018)

Was geekin out on Gnomon yesterday and noticed this:








Anyone have any idea what up here? Are we getting a new 300 or something? They arent discontinuing are they? blurp on Gnomon just seemed to suggest a price hike


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Been listening to 90's playlists while enjoying max lazy mode this morning. I think I'm turning into a 'music used to be better' guy.

Current feeling status: Old 

Anyway, here's another blue one.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> Was geekin out on Gnomon yesterday and noticed this:
> View attachment 16493548
> 
> Anyone have any idea what up here? Are we getting a new 300 or something? They arent discontinuing are they? blurp on Gnomon just seemed to suggest a price hike


Indeed, it appears that there's possibly a new generation coming up.
Will see 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

A few shots of my new SBDX033 (SLA035)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Indeed, it appears that there's possibly a new generation coming up.
> Will see
> View attachment 16494562
> 
> ...


This explains why the SBDX001/017 are increasing on the preowned market.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I keep coming back to the uncle seiko military fabric, it is light and hold the watch in a sturdy way without squeezing the wrist.
Also I appreciate the wider look of that strap, to my eyes it feels more balanced than the 20 mm width.
Also ideal for Bali day to day with sweating wrist and regular swims in the ocean or pools...

Really recommend that model 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Breaking out the bracelet for this old vintage thing...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

alex79 said:


> I keep coming back to the uncle seiko military fabric, it is light and hold the watch in a sturdy way without squeezing the wrist.
> Also I appreciate the wider look of that strap, to my eyes it feels more balanced than the 20 mm width.
> Also ideal for Bali day to day with sweating wrist and regular swims in the ocean or pools...
> 
> ...


Single pass?


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Single pass?


Absolutely, important parameter that I forgot to mention.
Since the watch is thick, single pass is the way to go 
Fat spring bars also fit...









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Indeed, it appears that there's possibly a new generation coming up.
> Will see
> View attachment 16494562
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity I reached out to gnomon.
If that's the case then does it apply also to the sla023?
And does that mean that this generation will be more sought after and hold more value?










Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Galaga said:


> This explains why the SBDX001/017 are increasing on the preowned market.


I dont think thats the case. The SBDX001/017 have been increasing year on year as unmolested examples become rarer. They now fetch more that the newer versions on the used market. This is independent on whether a newer model is going to be released or not in my opinion.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boemher said:


> I dont think thats the case. The SBDX001/017 have been increasing year on year as unmolested examples become rarer. They now fetch more that the newer versions on the used market. This is independent on whether a newer model is going to be released or not in my opinion.


You’re probably right. Last real Marinemaster?


----------



## B1ff_77 (Oct 2, 2013)

Trying mine on a Nick Mankey strap - I can recommend. no added bulk under the watch head, and very comfortable


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Galaga said:


> You’re probably right. Last real Marinemaster?


In my opinion yes if you want a MM300 the original models are more definitive, but I also think that depending on what the new model looks like, the current gen's used value will appreciate too.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

boemher said:


> In my opinion yes if you want a MM300 the original models are more definitive, but I also think that depending on what the new model looks like, the current gen's used value will appreciate too.


It keeps evolving, even beyond the SLA021 including updated ISO w/ lume plot at 3 now. I wonder what they have in store for a new version beyond this? Hope they don’t go too far from the classic MM300.


----------



## mattmartin (Aug 8, 2008)

Hopefully there will be a “new” MM300 and it will look identical to the outgoing MM300/SLAs but with two additions: the case and bracelet will be ever brilliant stainless and the crown tube will from the new SLA/MM200 models and serviceable unlike the tube that’s been used for the last 20years which can only be replaced by replacing the entire case. A price increase would be warranted with these key improvements.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

mattmartin said:


> Hopefully there will be a “new” MM300 and it will look identical to the outgoing MM300/SLAs but with two additions: the case and bracelet will be ever brilliant stainless and the crown tube will from the new SLA/MM200 models and serviceable unlike the tube that’s been used for the last 20years which can only be replaced by replacing the entire case. A price increase would be warranted with these key improvements.


Some guys here had the tube replaced. However Seiko pushes first to service full case as it is easier...

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Id like to see a rework of the case and bezel proportions. I think the SLA021 just added height to the original bezel then added a thin lip (which is a ding magnet) to protect the ceramic insert. If they redesigned it from scratch and reduced the overall height then it could be a really compelling package.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

boemher said:


> Id like to see a rework of the case and bezel proportions. I think the SLA021 just added height to the original bezel then added a thin lip (which is a ding magnet) to protect the ceramic insert. If they redesigned it from scratch and reduced the overall height then it could be a really compelling package.


Isn't that what the new '1968 Modern Re-interpretation' models are? They're not 300m of course, but reducing the thickness of a MM300 by any meaningful amount would result in a MM200.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Resist the FOMO yall, there will still be plenty on eBay for less than retail


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> Isn't that what the new '1968 Modern Re-interpretation' models are? They're not 300m of course, but reducing the thickness of a MM300 by any meaningful amount would result in a MM200.


No reducing the thickness of the SLA021 would result in something more like the SBDX001. The SLA021 'bolted on' its updates instead of incorporating them properly imo and as a consequence grew fatter.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

boemher said:


> No reducing the thickness of the SLA021 would result in something more like the SBDX001. The SLA021 'bolted on' its updates instead of incorporating them properly imo and as a consequence grew fatter.


Understood, but personally I don't consider less than 1mm to be a reduction of a meaningful amount when it comes to the MM.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

The mm 300 DNA shall remain thick, otherwise how to keep the dial depth ( that most of us love)
Yet the case design is smart, it gives the watch a slimmer appearance...

Personally I'd like to see marine master text back on the dial, a smooth crown, better regulation of the movement, a 21 or 22 mm between lugs, a no date option, the lume pip instead of the triangle, a full lumed bezel ( numbers ) and ideally a blue lume colour 

Can't wait to see what it's going to be, I have no doubt that Seiko will nail it!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

The watch has grown, SLA021 in the hand is visibly taller and its crystal sits flush almost whereas the old bezel and crystal sat lower with same depth of dial. A return to these proportions would be welcome and while they are at it if they shaved that step off the bottom of the case it would be cool too like they have on the more expensive MM300 models.


----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

Box opening from 2006 -


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

mbabc said:


> Box opening from 2006 -
> 
> View attachment 16499996
> View attachment 16499995


How does it look now?


----------



## mbabc (Oct 4, 2021)

Tokyo321 said:


> How does it look now?


It's been worn so plenty of desk diving scratches and dings here and there. Think I posted a pic or 2 earlier in this thread.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Looks better with age!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

back in the club after a bit. had a -012 stolen a few years back and recently picked up this OG -001. 

<* shark >>><


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Mtvandi said:


> Breaking out the bracelet for this old vintage thing...
> 
> View attachment 16494659


How did you fit the bracelet? I would love to be able to use my SLA025 on a bracelet.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

DarthVedder said:


> How did you fit the bracelet. I would love to be able to use my SLA025 on a bracelet.


I custom made and fitted the MM300 bracelet to the 19mm lugs. It takes a bit of work, but it is a great option I wish Seiko would wake up to.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

This popped up in my feed as a memory from a few years back. Thought it would be an appropriate post for today even though I’ve posted it before. 










(Bezel color is photoshopped)


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)

Seize said:


> View attachment 16505022


Man, that jubilee looks great!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

FDY789 said:


> Man, that jubilee looks great!


Thanks!

Initially I had mixed feelings about the jubilee bracelet but it has grown on me. The way the bracelet is designed with a bit of flex and give make it very comfortable to wear.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

012 today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hale color said:


> 012 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired and followed 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Adding some pictures from my ride earlier to dreamland Beach uluwatu.























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Whats all this talk on Gnomon of the SBDX023 and the impending final delivery....is it legit?

SBDX023 Final Delivery


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

alex79 said:


> Adding some pictures from my ride earlier to dreamland Beach uluwatu.
> View attachment 16511441
> View attachment 16511442
> View attachment 16511443
> ...


welcome and enjoy Bali


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> welcome and enjoy Bali


Thanks Dwi, I live here in Batu Belig 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

new Omega seamaster looks like mm300!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16512202


This looks really good on that Seichu braided NATO!!
I’ve been wanting to try that strap since they were released.


----------



## NoleenELT (Jul 27, 2010)

If anyone is interested, I'm considering trading my Black Series SBDX033 (SLA035) for the green LE (SLA019). I LOVE the black, but it's competing with my Sinn U1 S in my collection, and it might be nice to still have an MM, but have some more color variety.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Kev161 said:


> View attachment 16512202


Where did you manage to source that straP?


----------



## Kev161 (Nov 19, 2018)

rameezhanslo said:


> Where did you manage to source that straP?


I know someone who bought the SPB237 and didn't wanted the strap 😅
I've also seen them on ebay from time to time.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Just got the oem strap for it. Boiled it and left it in a cup. Super comfy and I think this strap fits the watch so perfectly


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

I had many varieties of the model Marinemaster 300, but never one with written text on the dial.
This one is killer- SBDX017.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Yesterday, early dinner with the wife. Love the feel of the watch and the dial.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

cerberus63 said:


> Yesterday, early dinner with the wife. Love the feel of the watch and the dial.
> View attachment 16525434


Love it 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Today my two "Toros ";
Happy Sunday!

Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Asiafish1967 said:


> My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.
> 
> I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.
> 
> ...





Asiafish1967 said:


> My SLA047 just arrived yesterday and I must say, this is one impressive watch.
> 
> I own the SLA049 Naomi Uemura limited edition that harks back to the old 6105 "Captain Willard", and expected this one to be of about the same quality, fit and finish due to the two watches costing with $100 of each other. Well, I was wrong. As nice as the SLA049 is, the SLA047 is on a whole other level, with the Zaratsu polishing far more impressive than the polishing on the already very nice SLA049. This just looks like a much more expensive watch, and that is really saying something as the SLA049 gets a ton of compliments whenever I wear it, and has a lot of presence on the wrist.
> 
> ...



Your comments above are exactly what I needed to hear as I'm currently deciding between the two. Thank you


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Shogun007 said:


> I had many varieties of the model Marinemaster 300, but never one with written text on the dial.
> This one is killer- SBDX017.
> View attachment 16518944
> 
> ...


It's because it's the last 'real one.' Little things count in watch collecting and having something like *MARINEMASTER* on the dial is important to enthusiasts. 

Never sell it.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Love the 017 (and having MarineMaster on the dial).


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Shall we









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

*MARINEMASTER!!







*


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I happen to be wearing my SLA047 on an Ericas strap. Comfortable but I don't like the colors. Too drastic a difference between the green strap and the dial. But I'm in love with the watch!


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi all, 
Have had the OG 001 back in 2017 and sold it a year after and regretted ever since. 
Trying to occupy myself with other brands but still cant scratch the itch. Finally i gave in and bought another “MM300” in the form of SLA023


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

sonykurniawan said:


> View attachment 16544606


Such a great blue


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Such a great blue


I know right. Cheers 🍻


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I bought black crafter blue strap yesterday and i found that it has sweet fragrance, making me nausea. 
Does anybody experienced same thing as well?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

sonykurniawan said:


> I bought black crafter blue strap yesterday and i found that it has sweet fragrance, making me nausea.
> Does anybody experienced same thing as well?


Yes, but it tastes so much better than other rubber straps I've eaten it's worth it.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Tanker G1 said:


> Yes, but it tastes so much better than other rubber straps I've eaten it's worth it.


Lol i still prefer vanilla than this tho. Crafter blue does really bring this watch to another level.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Lets go


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16547283
> 
> View attachment 16547282


Looks good there 👌


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## FDY789 (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

barcadi lime and marinemaster tonight!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Nice shave today!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

sonykurniawan said:


> Hi all,
> Have had the OG 001 back in 2017 and sold it a year after and regretted ever since.
> Trying to occupy myself with other brands but still cant scratch the itch. Finally i gave in and bought another “MM300” in the form of SLA023
> View attachment 16538293
> View attachment 16538294


Congratulations…its an amazing watch, and I really really enjoy mine! It also keeps amazing time…mineusually +/-1 spd!

Vr

Matt


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## hokusai.chan (Jul 24, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Got this beauty today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sbdx001 goes well with everything











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Cocas said:


> View attachment 16551292
> View attachment 16551705
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch but I can't unsee that bezel not aligned to 12. Watch-bezeling whilst impaired. Dangerous.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

starwasp said:


> Nice watch but I can't unsee that bezel not aligned to 12. Watch-bezeling whilst impaired. Dangerous.



it's just the angle that i shot the photo.

they're actually perfectly aligned!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

SLA023 not worn very often these days ,


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

A little SBDX001 love today



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev Flint (Oct 10, 2019)

Long time lurker here with a question regarding my MM300.

I've got an SLA021 and I've noticed the lume triangle on the bezel insert is starting to darken on one side of the triangle. It appears to be dirty, and the fact that the lume triangle is not sealed would lead me to believe that it could absorb dirt....So, if it is actually dirty, is there a safe way to clean this? I've tried water but that's not working.... I was thinking Isopropyl on a q-tip should work, but I don't want to damage the lume. Anyone else notice there lume pip getting dirty on there SLA021/SLA023? and further to that, are the lume pips all unsealed on these 2 models?

thanks kindly


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Trev Flint said:


> Long time lurker here with a question regarding my MM300.
> 
> I've got an SLA021 and I've noticed the lume triangle on the bezel insert is starting to darken on one side of the triangle. It appears to be dirty, and the fact that the lume triangle is not sealed would lead me to believe that it could absorb dirt....So, if it is actually dirty, is there a safe way to clean this? I've tried water but that's not working.... I was thinking Isopropyl on a q-tip should work, but I don't want to damage the lume. Anyone else notice there lume pip getting dirty on there SLA021/SLA023? and further to that, are the lume pips all unsealed on these 2 models?
> 
> thanks kindly


My 23 is fine, can you tell if it's on the surface or underneath?
Hope you can find a solution 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchman64 (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

HansB said:


> View attachment 16561329


Oh my, forgot about that one🙌


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Read a few things that the MM300 as we know it is about to get discontinued. Anyone here anything more than rumors? What is next?


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Mtvandi said:


> Read a few things that the MM300 as we know it is about to get discontinued. Anyone here anything more than rumors? What is next?
> View attachment 16562031


Yes I would like to know too. I cant imagine what changes are required on the MM300...


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Mtvandi said:


> Read a few things that the MM300 as we know it is about to get discontinued. Anyone here anything more than rumors? What is next?
> View attachment 16562031



Gnomon put a comment up on their website suggesting that their delivery of stock was going to be the last one, but they didn't know what was coming next.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

The SLA047 green dial is so subtle


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

CPRwatch said:


> SLA023 not worn very often these days ,
> View attachment 16556622


Has to be the best pic Ive seen of the SLA023.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

leicashot said:


> Has to be the best pic Ive seen of the SLA023.


Thank you , just taken by my phone while on the Go .


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

CPRwatch said:


> Thank you , just taken by my phone while on the Go .


Well you caught it at the right time as the light is lovely. Well done


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Mtvandi said:


> Read a few things that the MM300 as we know it is about to get discontinued. Anyone here anything more than rumors? What is next?
> View attachment 16562031


Maybe the SLA055/057 will be their go forward case. 200m instead of 300m, but thinner. Also probably a price increase.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Maybe the SLA055/057 will be their go forward case. 200m instead of 300m, but thinner. Also probably a price increase.


Maybe...though I kind of hope not. I want a MM300 in the mix too.


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Solid chunky metal 😄


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Maybe the SLA055/057 will be their go forward case. 200m instead of 300m, but thinner. Also probably a price increase.


It was hard enough finding the internal fortitude necessary to spend over £2k on a Seiko in the first instance although I absolutely love my SLA021. Spending £3k or even £4k really calls into question consumer willingness to open their wallet, in my view. It would be interesting to see how many Seiko LX's are sold each year. Great watches, but I look at the price and wonder what the strategy is vis-a-vis Grand Seiko. The c£1k MM reduced are great watches, for the price, in my view, but there is a lot of high quality competition at the £5k mark, not least Omega's.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

starwasp said:


> It was hard enough finding the internal fortitude necessary to spend over £2k on a Seiko in the first instance although I absolutely love my SLA021. Spending £3k or even £4k really calls into question consumer willingness to open their wallet, in my view. It would be interesting to see how many Seiko LX's are sold each year. Great watches, but I look at the price and wonder what the strategy is vis-a-vis Grand Seiko. The c£1k MM reduced are great watches, for the price, in my view, but there is a lot of high quality competition at the £5k mark, not least Omega's.


The LX's are starting to appear on the second hand market with a 3k markdown. Not a great buy new.


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Awesom-O 4000 said:


> Maybe the SLA055/057 will be their go forward case. 200m instead of 300m, but thinner. Also probably a price increase.


I know in Thailand price are about to go up 10%


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

demof1 said:


> The LX's are starting to appear on the second hand market with a 3k markdown. Not a great buy new.


If this were true, I'd have more than one. I've been deep into SNR searches for the past few months. Last month I was able to pick up a new SNR045 for 30% off its $6,000 msrp. That's two years after its release and by all accounts a great deal on a 500 piece LE. In my previous and ongoing searches, new and pre-owned, I've yet to see a single example offered at $3k below its $5,500-$6,500 msrp. If I did, it's likely I'd have bought it.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> If this were true, I'd have more than one. I've been deep into SNR searches for the past few months. Last month I was able to pick up a new SNR045 for 30% off its $6,000 msrp. That's two years after its release and by all accounts a great deal on a 500 piece LE. In my previous and ongoing searches, new and pre-owned, I've yet to see a single example offered at $3k below its $5,500-$6,500 msrp. If I did, it's likely I'd have bought it.
> View attachment 16565378


There was an SNR029 for sale in the forums, it's been withdrawn, but last price asked was $3K..


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

berserkkw said:


> There was an SNR029 for sale in the forums, it's been withdrawn, but last price asked was $3K..


I can't find the post. Can you link it?


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I can't find the post. Can you link it?


Sure thing:
SNR029


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

leicashot said:


> I know in Thailand price are about to go up 10%


Seiya still has the MM300 on sale for $2,502.88









SEIKO Marine Master Professional 300M Diver Automatic SBDX023 Made in Japan


The Marine Master(MM300) has returned with the bezel insert being made with ceramic, and the crystal being upgraded to sapphire. Listed Price: 352,000 JPY Made in Japan Dial: Black Case: Stainless steel/ Diashiled Crystal: Sapphire with Anti-reflective coating Bezel indication board: Ceramics...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

berserkkw said:


> Sure thing:
> SNR029


I stand corrected. I can hardly believe no one was interested in a 300m titanium Spring Drive at $3,000. That's an insanely good deal IMO. 

I couldn't find it on WatchRecon using 'Seiko SNR' despite both being in the title. However, it did appear when "Seiko LX' was used. WR must use the first words posted after the brand as the model which is good to know when using the forum to sell. At the other end of the spectrum, the two SNR divers listed in December above MSRP.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I stand corrected. I can hardly believe no one was interested in a 300m titanium Spring Drive at $3,000. That's an insanely good deal IMO.
> 
> I couldn't find it on WatchRecon using 'Seiko SNR' despite both being in the title. However, it did appear when "Seiko LX' was used. WR must use the first words posted after the brand as the model which is good to know when using the forum to sell. At the other end of the spectrum, the two SNR divers listed in December above MSRP.
> View attachment 16565659


I was quite interested, but my sights are currently on the SLA039... And I just got the SLA057, so couldn't justify having two very similar dialed watches..... (i'm not sure if this can be considered as a joke or not)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

berserkkw said:


> I was quite interested, but my sights are currently on the SLA039... And I just got the SLA057, so couldn't justify having two very similar dialed watches..... (i'm not sure if this can be considered as a joke or not)


I gave up worrying about similar watches in the collection a while ago, esp with blue dials. I have the glacier blue SLA055, the navy SLA023, and the SLA053 which I'm wearing today.


----------



## berserkkw (Jan 29, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> I gave up worrying about similar watches in the collection a while ago, esp with blue dials. I have the glacier blue SLA055, the navy SLA023, and the SLA053 which I'm wearing today.
> View attachment 16565767


what a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a renewed appreciation of this SLA047. Almost sold it due to it's height. Glad I didn't. I would love it even more if the green was a bit brighter since my eyes can not differentiate between black and dark green that well.


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Wearing my MM300 today









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> If this were true, I'd have more than one. I've been deep into SNR searches for the past few months. Last month I was able to pick up a new SNR045 for 30% off its $6,000 msrp. That's two years after its release and by all accounts a great deal on a 500 piece LE. In my previous and ongoing searches, new and pre-owned, I've yet to see a single example offered at $3k below its $5,500-$6,500 msrp. If I did, it's likely I'd have bought it.
> View attachment 16565378


Take a look on yahoo japan. I am also saying its 3k below in Australian dollars based on the Australian RRP. 

Yahoo Link


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Sold my SBDX001 years ago to help fund my Planet Ocean. While I love my Planet Ocean I always missed the Marinemaster. Love the monoblock case and the crazy lume. Finally got around to replacing it a week ago. 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Can I ask what mesh this is? Is it the Omega? The strap codes save between the mesh at the lugs which doesn't look as nice as this 



theleftwrist said:


> SBDX001 on a shark mesh with a shark.
> 
> View attachment 15423550


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

my recent trip to Singapore


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Out with my SLA047


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

SLA047 on a great matching Nato


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> Was geekin out on Gnomon yesterday and noticed this:
> View attachment 16493548
> 
> Anyone have any idea what up here? Are we getting a new 300 or something? They arent discontinuing are they? blurp on Gnomon just seemed to suggest a price hike



I spoke with them via email, and they told me that the current SLA021/23 are now discontinued. And that Seiko has given them no indication that there will be a replacement. It’s possible they’ve killed off the iconic 300 m professional monocoque diver, but that would be a huge mistake, imo. The new SLA055, and all the other variants, are nice, but they’re 200 m divers with conventional case backs. My hope is that they will bring something else out, that’s essentially an updated MM300, and sooner than later. Let’s not forget, they let us all believe they killed off the Marinemaster 300, and then dropped the updated, new generation, ceramic bezeled and sapphire crystal, green LE SLA019, not too long after. That was then followed by the main line black and blue versions, and also the various LE/SEs, etc. That the ceramic bezeled SLA021/023 have only been out a few short years, and is already being killed off, is not a good sign, though….


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Dixan said:


> I spoke with them via email, and they told me that the current SLA021/23 are now discontinued. And that Seiko has given them no indication that there will be a replacement. It’s possible they’ve killed off the iconic 300 m professional monocoque diver, but that would be a huge mistake, imo. The new SLA055, and all the other variants, are nice, but they’re 200 m divers with conventional case backs. My hope is that they will bring something else out, that’s essentially an updated MM300, and sooner than later. Let’s not forget, they let us all believe they killed off the Marinemaster 300, and then dropped the updated, new generation, ceramic bezeled and sapphire crystal, green LE SLA019, not too long after. That was then followed by the main line black and blue versions, and also the various LE/SEs, etc. That the ceramic bezeled SLA021/023 have only been out a few short years, and is already being killed off, is not a good sign, though….


It could be safe to assume the newer 200m versions are selling at a greater clip than the traditional monocoque mm300s. Perhaps this is just a business decision in the end. Or, perhaps nothing has changed at all and someone somewhere just misread something. Time will tell.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Would Seiko release a formal statement if they did decide to stop MM300 production, or would they just stop making them without saying anything?


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

If it is discontinued, I wonder if the value will increase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Yogi18 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The older ones that have BeastMaster or whatever on the dial seem to be holding value pretty well already, so if discontinued I can see those going up 10X easy.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

JP(Canada) said:


> It could be safe to assume the newer 200m versions are selling at a greater clip than the traditional monocoque mm300s. Perhaps this is just a business decision in the end. Or, perhaps nothing has changed at all and someone somewhere just misread something. Time will tell.


This is what I don't understand about Seiko. If their data is telling them that the MM200's are selling faster than the objectively better MM300's, then price must be a large factor. So why persist with the LX range and with the new £4k+ 200metre marine master homages. 

Confused!


----------



## Chocodove (Sep 3, 2011)

starwasp said:


> This is what I don't understand about Seiko. If their data is telling them that the MM200's are selling faster than the objectively better MM300's, then price must be a large factor. So why persist with the LX range and with the new £4k+ 200metre marine master homages.
> 
> Confused!


Size could also play a role here. While I love the MM300 and have owned several going back to the 001, the MM200 case works so much better on my wrist.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Giving the stock bracelet a second try, this time with a thinner stamped clasp.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

starwasp said:


> This is what I don't understand about Seiko. If their data is telling them that the MM200's are selling faster than the objectively better MM300's, then price must be a large factor. So why persist with the LX range and with the new £4k+ 200metre marine master homages.
> 
> Confused!


I could be wrong here, but I believe he was referring to the new SLA-level MM200s, like the SLA055. They might be selling well, they cost even more, and they’re even more up-market. I think either Seiko will put more focus and energy into expanding that line, with the new brighter steel, or else they might make some serious changes to the MM300 and re-introduce it, at an even higher price point, also using the Ever-Brilliant Steel. 

Maybe they’ll do both, and position the MM300 as a niche diver, something along the lines of the Planet Ocean, as it relates to the “standard” Seamaster Professsional line. 

Whatever they do, Seiko should be getting more WR out of their cases, relative to their thickness. I understand Seiko divers are usually more capable than advertised; they should either revise the WR ratings, with the watches as-is, or else improve their WR capabilities. The SLA055 should be 300 m, and something as thick as the MM300 should be rated at 600 m, to be truly competitive. That’s another issue, altogether, though. 🍻


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Dixan said:


> I could be wrong here, but I believe he was referring to the new SLA-level MM200s, like the SLA055. They might be selling well, they cost even more, and they’re even more up-market. I think either Seiko will put more focus and energy into expanding that line, with the new brighter steel, or else they might make some serious changes to the MM300 and re-introduce it, at an even higher price point, also using the Ever-Brilliant Steel.
> 
> Maybe they’ll do both, and position the MM300 as a niche diver, something along the lines of the Planet Ocean, as it relates to the “standard” Seamaster Professsional line.
> 
> Whatever they do, Seiko should be getting more WR out of their cases, relative to their thickness. I understand Seiko divers are usually more capable than advertised; they should either revise the WR ratings, with the watches as-is, or else improve their WR capabilities. The SLA055 should be 300 m, and something as thick as the MM300 should be rated at 600 m, to be truly competitive. That’s another issue, altogether, though. 🍻



Fair point. I was assuming he was talking about the SBP MM200's or MM200 reduced. Not sure I personally need more WR in real life than 100m to be fair. If I find myself 300 metres down, the last thing I will be worrying about is whether my watch is leaking


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Chocodove said:


> Size could also play a role here. While I love the MM300 and have owned several going back to the 001, the MM200 case works so much better on my wrist.


I feel the same way about the wearability and comfort, the 200 is spot on.
However, the 300 is just special and provides that je ne sais quoi... Its just a beautiful beast I guess 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

As the days brighten, I’m finding that the shimmer of the MM300 matches my mood. It is a watch to wear outside, to be sure.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Dixan said:


> I could be wrong here, but I believe he was referring to the new SLA-level MM200s, like the SLA055. They might be selling well, they cost even more, and they’re even more up-market. I think either Seiko will put more focus and energy into expanding that line, with the new brighter steel, or else they might make some serious changes to the MM300 and re-introduce it, at an even higher price point, also using the Ever-Brilliant Steel.
> 
> Maybe they’ll do both, and position the MM300 as a niche diver, something along the lines of the Planet Ocean, as it relates to the “standard” Seamaster Professsional line.
> 
> Whatever they do, Seiko should be getting more WR out of their cases, relative to their thickness. I understand Seiko divers are usually more capable than advertised; they should either revise the WR ratings, with the watches as-is, or else improve their WR capabilities. The SLA055 should be 300 m, and something as thick as the MM300 should be rated at 600 m, to be truly competitive. That’s another issue, altogether, though. 🍻


Why? Who buys a watch based on bragging rights on depth rating? My car is limited to 155mph but the speed limit is 70mph. Id rather enjoy it for the daily experience than the track day notional unlimited speed. Same goes for my MM300. If I do watersports I wear my SKX or Tuna.


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

When 1 is not enough 😄


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

I wasn't sure on that combo outcome, looks like it works well?

Cheers 






























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

alex79 said:


> I wasn't sure on that combo outcome, looks like it works well?
> 
> Cheers
> View attachment 16593109
> ...


what strap is that? thx.

<* shark >>><


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

thesharkman said:


> what strap is that? thx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Sumptious


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

I have a feeling that today is gonna be a great day!

happy Saturday guys!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## 130R (Feb 7, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> View attachment 16136284


Im loving that watch. how do you like it?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

SLA047 on wrist


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

130R said:


> Im loving that watch. how do you like it?


Thanks. I like it. I have it on a Crafter Blue strap now.


----------



## 130R (Feb 7, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> Seikopathy starts with the affordable lefty. Few months down the lane, already got a turtle or samurai and about to sell your kidney just to get a taste of Marinemaster  enjoying both of them! Missing my kidney!


Never mind mate, you have another!


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

More on-wrist action with the SLA047. Love the green-black transition


----------



## slowfarmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Has anyone here ever worn a mm300 daily in a profession where it would be subjected to dust, jostling, basic hard use? How has it held up?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

slowfarmer said:


> Has anyone here ever worn a mm300 daily in a profession where it would be subjected to dust, jostling, basic hard use? How has it held up?


Yes and like most dive watches over $500, it's gonna be fine. The one notable thing to keep in mind other than its height and weight is the polished sides which when scratched look pretty obvious and cannot be polished out properly by any watchmaker. Due to the mirror-like quality, it needs to go back to Seiko to be reset. This is the case with any watch with fine craftsmanship. So in other words if you're looking for a beater and worried about scratches, this ain't the best watch. I'd look to a SPB143 or similar due to the smaller footprint and brushed surfaces.


----------



## slowfarmer (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I just got an SLA021 from an online dealer and seeing it in person it's almost too nice to wear! The polish is amazing. Still debating if I will subject it to the tortures of the farm or not. I have an srp777 that's held up fine over the years so figured it wouldn't be a problem.
Puppy approved:


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Decent beer and decent watch


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

-17 seconds is in average of the caliber 8L35?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sotelodon said:


> -17 seconds is in average of the caliber 8L35?


mine ran +15 so not Out of the realm of possibility lol


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Sotelodon said:


> -17 seconds is in average of the caliber 8L35?


No. Seiko specs for the 8L35 are -10/+15. Is it fully wound? If so and you're seeing an average of -17 over a few days, it needs serviced.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Tanker G1 said:


> No. Seiko specs for the 8L35 are -10/+15. Is it fully wound? If so and you're seeing an average of -17 over a few days, it needs serviced.


I just read that the best way to check the accuracy is with the web time.is, I have a variation of 12 seconds. I just received my SLA023 yesterday


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

HayabusaRid3r1080 said:


> mine ran +15 so not Out of the realm of possibility lol


Lol thats why I hate being picky with the accuracy of my watches


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sotelodon said:


> Lol thats why I hate being picky with the accuracy of my watches


lol yeah I hear you. Ironically my mm200 runs almost dead on


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

slowfarmer said:


> Thanks for the reply. I just got an SLA021 from an online dealer and seeing it in person it's almost too nice to wear! The polish is amazing. Still debating if I will subject it to the tortures of the farm or not. I have an srp777 that's held up fine over the years so figured it wouldn't be a problem.
> Puppy approved:
> View attachment 16610926


wear it like you stole it! why not wear a watch no matter what you're doing? that way, you get to enjoy the fruits of your labor, right? =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

New to me Sbdx017. I’m surprised just how much more I like this over my prior SLA021. I think it is mostly about the bezel - just a touch thinner, just a touch more understated font, insert not recessed. Dial and hands I prefer as well, which is why I got this one. But the bezel was an unexpected benefit.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Mtvandi said:


> It keeps evolving, even beyond the SLA021 including updated ISO w/ lume plot at 3 now. I wonder what they have in store for a new version beyond this? Hope they don’t go too far from the classic MM300.
> View attachment 16495890


There's certainly place for a better "Marinemaster" within its "classical standards". From obvious, like a better ceramic bezel more resembling the gorgeous older one (we know Seiko know how to make them, if they want to) to not so obvious: better guaranteed accuracy, moving to white steel instead of Diashield (provided their "white steel" is re-polishable, which Diashield is not), replaceable stem tube, making it thinner without losing depth, going back to "thick" hour markers the likes from SBDX001, considering beveled arrows like those in their new offers, better bracelet with shorter links and a better design of the clasp, shorter, thinner, applied/pressed brand and date window... even on the commercial side, making their hi-beat a permanent member of its collection, with golden accents...

*PS:* I forgot to mention it. A proper jubilee would also be a great fit for this model. By "proper" I mean respecting the qualities of the jubilee design, light a comfortable (old SKX one is the proper idea) but, at the same time, sturdy and with a high quality finishing (which SKX's is not).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> Isn't that what the new '1968 Modern Re-interpretation' models are? They're not 300m of course, but reducing the thickness of a MM300 by any meaningful amount would result in a MM200.


Of course, that's the challenge. The most obvious difference between MM200 and 300 is the depth of the watch's face and it's no short part of MM300's character. But then, SLA021 is already thicker than SBDX001/17 and then there's also the opportunity of reducing the case thickness without abandoning its monoblock configuration, also an identity sign of this model. I bet machining tolerances in 2020's can be tighter than those from the 70s of past century so it should be possible to scratch at least some tens of a millimeter here and there.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Seize said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Initially I had mixed feelings about the jubilee bracelet but it has grown on me. The way the bracelet is designed with a bit of flex and give make it very comfortable to wear.


Yes: jubilee is a great fit for the Marinemaster.

I didn't pull the trigger, though, for two reasons:
1. I don't think these "third party" offers "respect" what a jubilee should be, light and comfortable: they look like tank chains, good on photos, not so good on the wrist (not that they are a bad choice, after all, Marinemaster is a heavy head too, so it somehow compensates, but that I think they should be better).
2. The male endlink (I mean, the endlink "protrudes" towards the next link) instead of female endlink (where it is the bracelet the one that goes "seeking" the endlink). It is possible since, i.e. Steinhart uses them (unluckily they don't have a suitable jubilee for Marinemaster). Or, at the very least, a male endlink resembling a female one (the "trick" currently used by Rolex on their jubilee offers).


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

edchys said:


> View attachment 16531380


OUCH! Is it me or that date window looks awful?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Mtvandi said:


> Read a few things that the MM300 as we know it is about to get discontinued. Anyone here anything more than rumors? What is next?


Who can tell? but then, if they were thinking about discontinuing it, why redesigning the dial with the new "lume at three" face?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

demof1 said:


> The LX's are starting to appear on the second hand market with a 3k markdown. Not a great buy new.


The problem with LX (on top of its price) is that it's even chunkier than the already chunky Marinemaster, and it's (for me, at least) beyond the sweet spot of "tool like vs elegant": it looks too "finished" for what's the watch. I can say the same about GS diver's too.


----------



## Tuna holic (Oct 16, 2020)

jmnav said:


> OUCH! Is it me or that date window looks awful?


The lighting makes it hard to tell, but I do agree it does not look good in that photo.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Dixan said:


> but they’re 200 m divers with conventional case backs.


Not "due" but just that's the way they are. LX line is both conventional case back and 300m saturation diver's, even without He valve. No doubt nowadays Seiko can produce a screw-bottom 300m saturation case if they want to.


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Re: Discontinued?

Who knows what Seiko is going to do, but with the release of the Ever-Brilliant Steel re-interpretation models SLA055 & SLA057, I can see Seiko taking the MM300 up a level. The blueprint is somewhat there in the SLA039 - EBS case and high-beat movement, maybe add an EBS bracelet with a thinner adjustable clasp? Scary to think what the new price would be. I can't imagine how they'd address ISO though without destroying the beautiful look of the historically-accurate 3 o'clock metal framed date window?


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Funny how one company who is still selling the watch starts a rumour and everyone gets on the wagon 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Sunday! SBDX017 >>>


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

has anyone every tried to put a -021 bezel on a -001 or -017? I like the way the lumed numerals (1-20) of the -021 insert glow in the dark and thought it might be cool to use one on a -001 every so often if it fits. The concern and reason for the query is that the the MM300s from the -021 on have a sapphire xtal (I think) and the -001 and -017 have the hardlex version. Thanks...!

<* shark >>><


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

jmnav said:


> Not "due" but just that's the way they are. LX line is both conventional case back and 300m saturation diver's, even without He valve. No doubt nowadays Seiko can produce a screw-bottom 300m saturation case if they want to.


They already have been for 50 odd years!


----------



## Orbeo (Jun 26, 2015)

thesharkman said:


> has anyone every tried to put a -021 bezel on a -001 or -017? I like the way the lumed numerals (1-20) of the -021 insert glow in the dark and thought it might be cool to use one on a -001 every so often if it fits. The concern and reason for the query is that the the MM300s from the -021 on have a sapphire xtal (I think) and the -001 and -017 have the hardlex version. Thanks...!
> 
> 
> 
> > >QUOTE]I'm thinking the opposite. Swapping the 017 bezel on the 021 case...


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> Re: Discontinued?
> 
> Who knows what Seiko is going to do, but with the release of the Ever-Brilliant Steel re-interpretation models SLA055 & SLA057, I can see Seiko taking the MM300 up a level. The blueprint is somewhat there in the SLA039 - EBS case and high-beat movement, maybe add an EBS bracelet with a thinner adjustable clasp? Scary to think what the new price would be. I can't imagine how they'd address ISO though without destroying the beautiful look of the historically-accurate 3 o'clock metal framed date window?


I guess they can retro the reverse bezel? Or introduce a new movement like an 8LA5?

There should be no need to address ISO with such a model otherwise they would have done it already.

If Seiko can keep making this every couple of years or so without changing the overall design, then it'll allow people who missed out on the earlier iterations to have a chance to own one without paying resale. Hope they don't ruin it with an X logo on the dial lol!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

krayzie said:


> There should be no need to address ISO with such a model otherwise they would have done it already.


I'm not sure what you mean. All SLA models starting with 047 have lume at 3 o'clock. The SLA039 above was released prior to these that meet ISO compliance.

SLA047 - MM300
SLA049 - Uemura - date at 4:30
SLA051 - Uemura - date at 4:30
SLA053 - MM300
SLA055 - MM200 - date at 4:30
SLA057 - MM200 - date at 4:30
SLA059 - MM300

They've even added a lume pip to the chapter ring of the high-priced GS divers. I don't see why they wouldn't follow this recent pattern with potential new releases?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

boemher said:


> They already have been for 50 odd years!


Can you please provide an example?


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Tanker G1 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean. All SLA models starting with 047 have lume at 3 o'clock. The SLA039 above was released prior to these that meet ISO compliance.
> 
> SLA047 - MM300
> SLA049 - Uemura - date at 4:30
> ...


Well I guess I feel even better now that I pulled the trigger on the SLA039 lol!


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

excuse the dirty bezel =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

jmnav said:


> Can you please provide an example?


Tuna, 300m HE safe diver screw back case.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

boemher said:


> Tuna, 300m HE safe diver screw back case.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Really enjoying my time with the SBDX017 / SLA015 lately. Seen here with two of its stablemates. The Marinemaster is definitely a key part of the core of my small little lineup. 🍻

With the vaunted 6159-7001 in the background:








42 mm • 41 mm • 44 mm:


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

017


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

just added the 017 back to my collection. One reason why I sold it first time around was because the crown tube was a bit finnicky and since it's integrated into the case, it was said that if there's any issue the entire case need to be replaced. Has anybody have to deal with this and has the newer models changed the design?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Vintage vibes to my sbdx001 with uncle seiko waffle



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## EspionageStudio.Com (Apr 17, 2012)

I love the classic dial with Marinemaster on it, looking good


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Lumenaut


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

3 years ago I sold my SBDX001. Giving a Marinemaster a second chance as I have a SBDX017 arriving tomorrow. Photos document that I fell hard for it the first time but still sold it.

Maybe it stays around longer this time!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

I had an SBDx017 before and have just landed an 001. The watch is in excellent condition but the bezel action is pretty terrible. I presume this is something I could take to any competent watch repair place and have rectified? I know the servicing on the Marinemaster 300 requires a trip back to Japan (at least from here in the U.K. it does), but something more superficial like the bezel should be an easy fix, right?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Back in the Club


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

Buick said:


> I had an SBDx017 before and have just landed an 001. The watch is in excellent condition but the bezel action is pretty terrible. I presume this is something I could take to any competent watch repair place and have rectified? I know the servicing on the Marinemaster 300 requires a trip back to Japan (at least from here in the U.K. it does), but something more superficial like the bezel should be an easy fix, right?


They use a rubber gasket in the bezel that can come out of its slot, or get dried up and pinched. Chances are it just needs a new one and some silicone grease. 

There could also be dirt under the bezel. They are not too hard to pop off. There's a slot for where you use a case opener knife or similar to pop the bezel between the lugs at 12, and then you can easily clean and fix it as necessary. 

To answer your question, yes, any competent watchmaker can do it, but it's not a difficult thing to tackle yourself if you're careful and patient.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Thank you for that input. Much appreciated.



JP(Canada) said:


> They use a rubber gasket in the bezel that can come out of its slot, or get dried up and pinched. Chances are it just needs a new one and some silicone grease.
> 
> There could also be dirt under the bezel. They are not too hard to pop off. There's a slot for where you use a case opener knife or similar to pop the bezel between the lugs at 12, and then you can easily clean and fix it as necessary.
> 
> To answer your question, yes, any competent watchmaker can do it, but it's not a difficult thing to tackle yourself if you're careful and patient.


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)

From the gnomon website, really?

*FINAL DELIVERY:*_ This will be the final delivery for the iconic MM300. And will probably be replaced with something more expensive. If you have been following the MM300 since the SBDX001 and 017 era, you know the prices are only going up and never down. This is probably the last chance to own a MM300 at this price._


----------



## JP(Canada) (Mar 26, 2006)

subdiver said:


> From the gnomon website, really?
> 
> *FINAL DELIVERY:*_ This will be the final delivery for the iconic MM300. And will probably be replaced with something more expensive. If you have been following the MM300 since the SBDX001 and 017 era, you know the prices are only going up and never down. This is probably the last chance to own a MM300 at this price._


All I know is that Anders from Gnomon has been around a long time and probably wouldn't make a statement like that if he didn't know something.


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

I thought the OEM rubber strap was my fav with this watch, but this ribbed nato in this colour might just steal top spot:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16640408



Welcome back! Looks good on your wrist. Don’t sell.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

JP(Canada) said:


> All I know is that Anders from Gnomon has been around a long time and probably wouldn't make a statement like that if he didn't know something.


Agree, Anders is a good dude and knows his Seikos. I've always thought that the MM300s were brisk sellers. Maybe this is another "evolution?"

I love my 047. Easily one of the best watch purchases I've made.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

Buick said:


> I had an SBDx017 before and have just landed an 001. The watch is in excellent condition but the bezel action is pretty terrible. I presume this is something I could take to any competent watch repair place and have rectified? I know the servicing on the Marinemaster 300 requires a trip back to Japan (at least from here in the U.K. it does), but something more superficial like the bezel should be an easy fix, right?


I bought a bezel click spring from watchplaza as a spare when I had an SLA021 with a poor action, I believe this part is common across all the MM300s. It was probably about $30. Its really easy to replace. Or it could be snagged gasket.


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

boemher said:


> I bought a bezel click spring from watchplaza as a spare when I had an SLA021 with a poor action, I believe this part is common across all the MM300s. It was probably about $30. Its really easy to replace. Or it could be snagged gasket.


Thanks for the tip. When I got this watch the bezel would barely turn and when it did, part of the turn (about 270 degrees) would be 120 click and then a section would be 60 click, but that section seemed to move a bit in terms of where it started and finished in a rotation. I started looking into where I could take it locally and thought I’d maybe find some videos online to see how it was done and maybe have a go myself but… after spinning the bezel maybe 30 times or so, it just came right. It now turns just as it should, consistently and crisply. So that’s a lesson learned for me. I suspect the original owner just didn't ever use the bezel 😳


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone using shoulderless spring bars on their mm300? If so any quality suggestions. Using an isofrane with watch ghecko “seiko skinny bars”. They seem pretty solid and similar toxic natos I used to use, but can’t find now. 
Saw some marathon shoulder less bars on amazon as a possible option.
Thanks


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Luke357 I used to get mine here 

Gone but not forgotten SLA021


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

littlec offee cruise this morning


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

Buick said:


> I had an SBDx017 before and have just landed an 001. The watch is in excellent condition but the bezel action is pretty terrible. I presume this is something I could take to any competent watch repair place and have rectified? I know the servicing on the Marinemaster 300 requires a trip back to Japan (at least from here in the U.K. it does), but something more superficial like the bezel should be an easy fix, right?


For me it was the rubber gasket inside the turn bezel and it got progressively worse (too loose) after I removed the bezel to clean / re-grease it due to seizing. The rubber gasket got stretched after it got caught by the click spring while turning (my fault really upon reinstallation).

Make sure you tell them to replace it cuz they didn't for mine after it went to Japan for 6 weeks.

I have since replaced my SBDX001 with a SLA039 and that bezel would occasionally seize. It's fine now after I have started dunking it into a bucket of water for a minute every two months or so like the manual used to suggest, and all these lint would float out lol!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Went from bright orange rubber to suede in around 12 hours. This is a versatile strap monster.


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> Went from bright orange rubber to suede in around 12 hours. This is a versatile strap monster.


.

That looks great 👍

I just swapped out my jubilee bracelet out for this buffalo strap and I’m really digging it!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Monday!


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

recent arrival 017, was missing my 001


----------



## OkiFrog (Dec 25, 2009)

rameezhanslo said:


> I thought the OEM rubber strap was my fav with this watch, but this ribbed nato in this colour might just steal top spot:
> View attachment 16638657


That strap looks amazing, what brand is it? Also is that gray? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

OkiFrog said:


> That strap looks amazing, what brand is it? Also is that gray? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Yes it's grey. From Cheapestnatostraps


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

The pay off after a long morning of lawn work…


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

luisrm02 said:


> The pay off after a long morning of lawn work…
> View attachment 16656114


I hear you. Thats my job this weekend


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

boemher said:


> I hear you. Thats my job this weekend


Horrible! The sun was absolutely brutal. At one point I found myself in my shed and this was my view…


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16657564
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Thank you , the blue is lovely .


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

luisrm02 said:


> Horrible! The sun was absolutely brutal. At one point I found myself in my shed and this was my view…
> View attachment 16657105


Is this you keeled over from the sun? people always ask why dads have those tans where there neck and arms are brown and the rest pale. This is why.


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

boemher said:


> Is this you keeled over from the sun? people always ask why dads have those tans where there neck and arms are brown and the rest pale. This is why.


Yep!! Laid out on my back! Lol


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## bastie (8 mo ago)

Summer vibes with orange Crafter Blue strap.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Evening change to the 023


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

bastie said:


> Summer vibes with orange Crafter Blue strap.
> View attachment 16662033
> View attachment 16662034


Your 1st post!! Welcome to WUS!!!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Back with a few more photos of the SBDX017, and also a few of its sibling, the SLA025 (SBEX007). Hope everyone is well and healthy. 🍻

Works well with dark red rubbed NATO:








ABP canvas with OEM SLA033 tang buckle:
















































Together with its vintage reissue brother:
















Also on ABP canvas, with its own OEM buckle:
















On (carefully) sanded down Hirsch Pure:
































On RIOS1931 Bund strap (#redfording):


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

<* shark >>><


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Slightly lumed up


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

SBDX001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

I changed out the Seiko OEM clasp for a smaller milled, adjustable clasp from Island Watch and it makes the MM300 so much more comfortable to wear... it's actually heavier than the Seiko clasp, but it reduces the clasp footprint significantly and helps balance the watch out... I'd recommend if the OEM clasp irks you


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)

Sbdx001 and some epic clouds


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

gr8sw said:


> I changed out the Seiko OEM clasp for a smaller milled, adjustable clasp from Island Watch and it makes the MM300 so much more comfortable to wear... it's actually heavier than the Seiko clasp, but it reduces the clasp footprint by 50% and helps balance the watch out... I'd recommend if the OEM clasp irks you
> 
> View attachment 16674593


Pic of the clasp?


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

$29 from Island Watch


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Thanks, *gr8sw!*


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

chile today, hot tamale...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16684788


Wow fantastic pic, the lighting is absolutely perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Ummm, so why exactly do we wear any other watch










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Beautiful day!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

Sorry for two posts in same day…just love this watch!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

Just cant resist another post today ,


----------



## daviswalker (Jan 29, 2007)

Home


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Still love mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchbuff10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yogi18, I too have the SLA 059 and absolutely love it! I have been collecting for many years and can honestly say the 059 is my all time favorite. In fact I now own only two watches, this being one of them.










Yogi18 said:


> Still love mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

watchbuff10 said:


> Yogi18, I too have the SLA 059 and absolutely love it! I have been collecting for many years and can honestly say the 059 is my all time favorite. In fact I now own only two watches, this being one of them.
> View attachment 16691396


Grumpy that this is US-only. $3,300 plus 20% VAT makes this an expensive watch in the UK at £3.2k.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## watchbuff10 (Aug 10, 2009)

Gotta love the Blue dial CPRwatch!


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Has anyone tried this Hirsch Robby strap on their Marine master? wonder how it fit/balanced out. Searched around but could find any pics on the MM300. Looks like it'd be a good summer time band to add some color.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I prefer the watch on NATO or Strap vs bracelet it seems.


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Back on crafter blue


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

LE SLA035J1


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Luke357 said:


> Has anyone tried this Hirsch Robby strap on their Marine master? wonder how it fit/balanced out. Searched around but could find any pics on the MM300. Looks like it'd be a good summer time band to add some color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a few Robbys and have used an Ayrton on my MM300 -- I have it on at the moment. It works well and is a comfortable wear, plenty of stability. I'll throw up a few pix later on


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

I don't have any experience with Hirsch Robby straps outside of considering them a time or two but I do have what I consider the affordable alternative. These are FKM rubber straps for only 11 bucks. The picture is the link to the store where I purchased. I don't have any on a MM300 but I do have one on a GS and an NTH. They will not fit Seiko fat spring bars so you'll have to source skinny fat bars if you want to maintain 1.1mm tips. Even then it's a tight fit so you'll need lube.



  























Here's a link to skinny fat bars. There's also some available on eBay.

I'm waiting on them to offer yellow because I don't want to pay what Hirsch is asking for this one.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16698252


I spent the whole Platinum Jubilee resisting the temptation to say "and her fascist regime" after someone said "God save the queen"!


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)

starwasp said:


> I spent the whole Platinum Jubilee resisting the temptation to say "and her fascist regime" after someone said "God save the queen"!


I said it to myself every time I heard God save the queen.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> I don't have any experience with Hirsch Robby straps outside of considering them a time or two but I do have what I consider the affordable alternative. These are FKM rubber straps for only 11 bucks. The picture is the link to the store where I purchased. I don't have any on a MM300 but I do have one on a GS and an NTH. They will not fit Seiko fat spring bars so you'll have to source skinny fat bars if you want to maintain 1.1mm tips. Even then it's a tight fit so you'll need lube.
> 
> View attachment 16700295
> 
> ...


Thanks- those look almost identical. All good on the spring bars. Multiple seiko divers so I’m used to “skinny fat” bars.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Giving that James Cameron vibe


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

Heljestrand said:


> Giving that James Cameron vibe
> View attachment 16702982


cool pic, Sir! seems you've got the 017 crown but 001 dial (to my eyes)... transitional model?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

gr8sw said:


> cool pic, Sir! seems you've got the 017 crown but 001 dial (to my eyes)... transitional model?


VERY interesting. What’s the tip off??? Puffy lume plots???


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Happy satirday


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

My diver duo!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 on vacation in New Orleans


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Monobloc on suede


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> Giving that James Cameron vibe
> View attachment 16702982


Great shot…. Fantastic watch.
The MM300 and something small and dressy could be a fantastic two watch connection. 
Enjoy….. I traded away my second 001 about 5 years ago but I still loving catching up with this thread. 
It’s a captivating watch.
Thankfully I’m still wearing the MM300’s replacement so no regrets










….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Great shot…. Fantastic watch.
> The MM300 and something small and dressy could be a fantastic two watch connection.
> Enjoy….. I traded away my second 001 about 5 years ago but I still loving catching up with this thread.
> It’s a captivating watch.
> ...


I’m thinking 3 watch collection actually….


matthew P said:


> Great shot…. Fantastic watch.
> The MM300 and something small and dressy could be a fantastic two watch connection.
> Enjoy….. I traded away my second 001 about 5 years ago but I still loving catching up with this thread.
> It’s a captivating watch.
> ...


I’m thinking 3 watch collection….


----------



## Jayter26 (Nov 8, 2016)

Odoslané z môjho iPhone cez Tapatalk


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Going to just keep binge wearing…


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

I've gone through quite a wide range of SLA/SBDX Seikos by now, and I've recently distilled them down to just a few keepers. The SBDX017 is the keystone, of my little lineup, and it is now joined by the very special SBEX007 (JDM model #; aka SLA025 for ROW), and a SLA043. I'm really enjoying having these two, together:














































(Serial number changed here. Thx.)









Split comparison image of 025 and 017 case bottoms (no case backs):


















Really loving the MM300, and its 7001 re-issue brother. 🍻


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## 130R (Feb 7, 2017)

After about 5 years of lusting, I finally managed to join the club


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

130R said:


> After about 5 years of lusting, I finally managed to join the club
> 
> View attachment 16711063


Congratulations!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Dixan said:


> I've gone through quite a wide range of SLA/SBDX Seikos by now, and I've recently distilled them down to just a few keepers. The SBDX017 is the keystone, of my little lineup, and it is now joined by the very special SBEX007 (JDM model #; aka SLA025 for ROW), and a SLA043. I'm really enjoying having these two, together:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a fantastic series of shots. Well done, mate!!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SBDX017


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

jswing said:


> Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


Hrrrmmmmmm, another transient piece? lol.....=P

<* shark >>><


----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

thesharkman said:


> Hrrrmmmmmm, another transient piece? lol.....=P
> 
> <* shark >>><


No, no, this one is a keeper! Althoooooough, I will admit that mere days after picking this up from a friend, I started thinking maybe I should have looked for an older one with Marinemaster on the dial lol. But for today this is an absolute keeper.-)


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

130R said:


> After about 5 years of lusting, I finally managed to join the club
> 
> View attachment 16711063


Better lust than never 😄


----------



## Ralph Baynes (7 mo ago)

Here’s mine.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Jayter26 Welcome to the forum! Great pic of an awesome watch


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Happy Holiday Weekend


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Love these on NATO or Leather frankly.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> VERY interesting. What’s the tip off??? Puffy lume plots???


Wider plot frames. Yours must be one from the first SBDX017 batch which still used the old SBDX001 face, but already with new lume composition. I wasn't aware lume was still applied by hand in these early SBDX017's -maybe it's just an artifact from the photo.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Doesn't it look like this "pip at three" new versions have the numbers on the bezel deeperly engraved and the indexes' frame wider, more like old SBDX001?



Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

My SBDX001 stopped working. Sent it away and it needed a service. There was also some moisture in the case. Not sure how it got in


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Is this the first time it's been serviced? From the serial number, I'm guessing that's either from 2003 or 2013?


----------



## rameezhanslo (Jun 23, 2016)

Tokyo321 said:


> Is this the first time it's been serviced? From the serial number, I'm guessing that's either from 2003 or 2013?


It's a 2013 model. First time yes


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

rameezhanslo said:


> It's a 2013 model. First time yes


if you sent it off to seiko, I hope you clearly stated to not change that crown or it will come back as a -017...lol.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

New 017 owner here! I finally decided to bite the bullet and go for it. I am sure glad I did. 

I think the MM300 is something that you really have to try and experience. I had read a lot about it being too tall and top heavy, but for me it is perfectly balanced. It hasn't left the wrist since I got it.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Condor97 said:


> New 017 owner here! I finally decided to bite the bullet and go for it. I am sure glad I did.
> 
> I think the MM300 is something that you really have to try and experience. I had read a lot about it being too tall and top heavy, but for me it is perfectly balanced. It hasn't left the wrist since I got it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! The 017 is a hell of a watch, and maybe my favourite iteration (I’m still deciding). I traded out my own 017 last year and picked up the original sbdx 001, having been swayed by the creamy hand applied lume and the brighter case and bracelet (without Diashield) that can be polished/refinished if required. I always worried about getting some scratches and not being able to do anything about them use of the coating; but I actually quite liked the more subdued greyish tint and the ridiculously bright lume on the 017.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Buick said:


> Congratulations! The 017 is a hell of a watch, and maybe my favourite iteration (I’m still deciding). I traded out my own 017 last year and picked up the original sbdx 001, having been swayed by the creamy hand applied lume and the brighter case and bracelet (without Diashield) that can be polished/refinished if required. I always worried about getting some scratches and not being able to do anything about them use of the coating; but I actually quite liked the more subdued greyish tint and the ridiculously bright lume on the 017.


Thanks! I totally understand. I had the same debate. 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Out & about with trusty 012 today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Really enjoying my SBDX017 and SBEX007, lately. Have a great week, everyone. 🍻


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

Finally picked up a MM300


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

SuperDadHK said:


> Finally picked up a MM300
> View attachment 16755461


Congrats on getting this iconic piece. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SuperDadHK said:


> Finally picked up a MM300
> View attachment 16755461


 Looks fantastic. Enjoy it!


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Soon going to crack this bottle open!


----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

1960s design goodness from Omega & Seiko 🙌 😃🍻


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

New to me SBDX001


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Just enjoying my time with the SBDX017, and its SLA brothers. There are a few more photos on IG (@dixanwatches); check them out if you get a chance. 🍻


----------



## Matt OLeary (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all, I was just looking at picking up an SBDX023 off Gnomon and the page states it is their last delivery of this version, are there any rumours of an update or refresh of the model being due? Keen to join the MM300 club (have a 200 now) but would be pretty upset if a potentially better version dropped a few weeks after purchase!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Matt OLeary said:


> Hi all, I was just looking at picking up an SBDX023 off Gnomon and the page states it is their last delivery of this version, are there any rumours of an update or refresh of the model being due? Keen to join the MM300 club (have a 200 now) but would be pretty upset if a potentially better version dropped a few weeks after purchase!


I've seen an updated version, already out now, with the added ISO compliant small lume plot at 3 o'clock. Idk if there are other updates. If I were in your shoes, I'd get one of the older ones, now, with the framed date window, and without the added lume plot. The newer ones are very nice, too, but if I had a choice, I'd get the older dial version. Hope this helps.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## juskiewrx (Mar 23, 2019)

Driving at night, taking pictures of your watch... awesome.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

juskiewrx said:


> Driving at night, taking pictures of your watch... awesome.


With a full… 🌕!!!


----------



## Matt OLeary (Jan 1, 2012)

Dixan said:


> I've seen an updated version, already out now, with the added ISO compliant small lume plot at 3 o'clock. Idk if there are other updates. If I were in your shoes, I'd get one of the older ones, now, with the framed date window, and without the added lume plot. The newer ones are very nice, too, but if I had a choice, I'd get the older dial version. Hope this helps.


Thanks, if that's the only change then no worries. Tried on a greed dial version with the extra lume plot and I think I prefer the framed date too.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Matt OLeary said:


> Thanks, if that's the only change then no worries. Tried on a greed dial version with the extra lume plot and I think I prefer the framed date too.


Just to say I bought an SLA021 from Jura Watches in the UK and negotiated a reasonable bump off list. They also carry the SLA023. (or did, when I last looked)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16761140


Doing something stupid is one thing, but subsequently lacking the awareness that you shouldn't share your stupidity on the internet is next-level.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I used hot water to curve the stock rubber strap. It is pretty comfortable now.























Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

how many of you sbdx001 owners that have a late release (2013-2015) have had it originally come with a -017 insert? You can tell if you have the -017 insert if the numerals/markings are a little more bronze (gilt) in color (vs the silver color that it should be). Mine came like that and I see a lot of them in photos, even in this thread. 

my watch today









you can see the difference in color between the bezel that came on my watch originally and a NOS, true -001 bezel that I was lucky enough to find that has the proper silver color. Look at the 10 (left) and 50 (right). The color difference is easily distinguished.









<* shark >>><


----------



## SuperDadHK (Nov 3, 2018)

MM300 belongs to waffle strap


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On Uncle Seiko Orange Waffle


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Such a great watch design


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Finally sized the bracelet


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Japanese Anachronism


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Travelller (Apr 24, 2012)

thesharkman said:


> how many of you sbdx001 owners that have a late release (2013-2015) have had it originally come with a -017 insert? You can tell if you have the -017 insert if the numerals/markings are a little more bronze (gilt) in color (vs the silver color that it should be). Mine came like that and I see a lot of them in photos, even in this thread... you can see the difference in color between the bezel that came on my watch originally and a NOS, true -001 bezel that I was lucky enough to find that has the proper silver color. Look at the 10 (left) and 50 (right). The color difference is easily distinguished.


Hmm... I don't see much of a "bronze" tint in the above pic, so not sure what it really looks like; furthermore the silver bezels reflect surrounding colors so that 10 on your watch reflects your skin color... 

My "late" NOS SBDX001 taken with a (relatively) neutral background... no clue which generation of bezel it has:


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hell yeah I’m obsessed with the MM300….admittedly.


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

After a mid-day change up!


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Hshs


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MM300 hanging out & hanging in with friends.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I just had to go back to the 017.Arrived today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

MisterTom said:


> I just had to go back to the 017.Arrived today.
> View attachment 16772364


 Congratulations! Enjoy.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

Travelller said:


> Hmm... I don't see much of a "bronze" tint in the above pic, so not sure what it really looks like; furthermore the silver bezels reflect surrounding colors so that 10 on your watch reflects your skin color...
> 
> My "late" NOS SBDX001 taken with a (relatively) neutral background... no clue which generation of bezel it has:


you're actually the ONLY person who can't clearly see the color difference. I will shoot some pics on a more "neutral" colored background for you. the gilt color of the bezel markings can also clearly be seen in this ad for sale of a -001. His late bezel markers are clearly not silver. 









Seiko SBDX001 Marine Master


This is my Seiko SBDX001 Marine Master. If you are looking to get the original MM300 this is it. I am the original owner. I got it direct from Higuchi in Japan in 2015 when that was the only way to get this iconic watch. If you cruise through my posts on this forum you can find where I first...




www.watchuseek.com





<* shark >>><


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

So if anyone wants to geek out…my SLA023 runs “hot” at +1.5 seconds per day when I lay it flat at night. However, through positional regulation, and resting it on its side most nights it is running right on the money with NIST Time (nuke clock) after six days.

This watch beats at 28,800 vibrations per hour…which means it ticks at 691,200 beats per day…and over the last six days it has beat 4,147,200 times! I think that for a mechanical machine with no battery/crystal/solar power/etc to stay in synch with the nuclear clock over six days with nothing more than positional regulation is a modern miracle!

I hope that everyone has a great day!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Heljestrand said:


> MM300 hanging out & hanging in with friends.
> View attachment 16771723


Pano reserve …. Nice, that the blue dial. 
Solid collection. 
Does the vintage DJ get much wrist time these days ?


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

matthew P said:


> Pano reserve …. Nice, that the blue dial.
> Solid collection.
> Does the vintage DJ get much wrist time these days ?
> 
> ...


Strangely I just put it on to wear around the house.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Off the OEM bracelet for the weekend. Charcoal Grey NATO


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

On an Uncle Seiko Waffle today


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Black Crafter Blue off, orange summer strap on.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Trying an Uncle Seiko NATO


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Evening fishing trip with mm300


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)

Went out with the wife today, shopping and lunch. Decided to take the watch off the bracelet for the first time and put it on the rubber strap to see how I liked it. I figured I would just try it out for a change and them switch it back. However, I love the look on the strap and the watch felt amazing on my wrist. It might be living on the rubber for a long time!!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

cerberus63 said:


> Went out with the wife today, shopping and lunch. Decided to take the watch off the bracelet for the first time and put it on the rubber strap to see how I liked it. I figured I would just try it out for a change and them switch it back. However, I love the look on the strap and the watch felt amazing on my wrist. It might be living on the rubber for a long time!!
> View attachment 16794404
> 
> View attachment 16794405


 I prefer it on some kind of strap or NATO 90% of the time. Looks great.


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I don’t wear it often enough. But when I do, it really puts a smile on my face


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

cerberus63 said:


> Went out with the wife today, shopping and lunch. Decided to take the watch off the bracelet for the first time and put it on the rubber strap to see how I liked it. I figured I would just try it out for a change and them switch it back. However, I love the look on the strap and the watch felt amazing on my wrist. It might be living on the rubber for a long time!!
> View attachment 16794404
> 
> View attachment 16794405


Every time I see one of this, it frustrates the hell out of me that Seiko only sell these in the US. Importing to the UK adds north of 20% and the almighty USD tent-poling this year has made it even less affordable!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Just adding a few more recent SBDX017 (and SBEX007 aka SLA025) shots:

Here on Omega OEM mesh, with unsigned Staib dive clasp. This bracelet really elevates the whole MM300 package:
































On ABP canvas strap:

























JDM one of fifty SBEX007. (The 200 RoW examples were the SLA025).
















Here with the Ti FF 5015:

















Have a great day. 🍻


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

019 for a rare day off work.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Marinemaster 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Almost Tiffany Almost Petronas 
Great pick me up NATO for the King of Seiko Divers


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Just can't get enough of MM goodness.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## chumboslice (Feb 17, 2015)

Just got mine


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lazy Sunday with the 063 and 017.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## chumboslice (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi everyone. I'm new to owning the MM300 (second time posting in two days), and I really enjoy this ongoing thread of enthusiasts. I'm not new to Seiko but I want to be a little more careful with my MM300. 

Is it safe to use thinner spring bars on it? I've got a bunch of 20mm straps that the fat spring bars just won't fit through. Though I don't want to put my watch at risk with thinner bars that may fail, if that makes sense. So far just rocking the Crafter Blue rubber. Thank you!


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

chumboslice said:


> Hi everyone. I'm new to owning the MM300 (second time posting in two days), and I really enjoy this ongoing thread of enthusiasts. I'm not new to Seiko but I want to be a little more careful with my MM300.
> 
> Is it safe to use thinner spring bars on it? I've got a bunch of 20mm straps that the fat spring bars just won't fit through. Though I don't want to put my watch at risk with thinner bars that may fail, if that makes sense. So far just rocking the Crafter Blue rubber. Thank you!


Order some of these. They have a skinny profile but have 1.1mm tips to work with Seiko dive watches. 

Skinny Fat Spring Bars for Diver Watches 20mm

Also available on eBay here:

19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

I second the skinny fat bars Tanker list. use them currently with most of my seiko set ups that require a smaller diameter bar. they are quality bars. 

Also- the same seller on ebay noted below has shoulderless bars as well. i currently have 2.0mm shoulderless on my MM300/Isofrane set up. they are solid bars. 


Enjoy the watch!





Tanker G1 said:


> Order some of these. They have a skinny profile but have 1.1mm tips to work with Seiko dive watches.
> 
> Skinny Fat Spring Bars for Diver Watches 20mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Tuesday!


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Wristcheck SLA023 & OEM rubber


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

Where are these shots being taken? Beautiful! (Two of my favorite watches you’ve been posting there and reminds me of my favorite vacation spot)


stygianloon said:


> View attachment 16823949
> 
> View attachment 16823948


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

anyone got the new ones with the 3 o'clock lume?


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

helvetica said:


> anyone got the new ones with the 3 o'clock lume?


Here’s my 047

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## chumboslice (Feb 17, 2015)

Sunset!


----------



## slogoat (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Back to bracelet today. The micro adjustment on clasp is a bit loose looking.. the pin moves from side to side little bit. I like the look of the bracelet.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

janzamon said:


>


Fantastic photo…. When I owned my two 001’s I never wore it with the stock rubber, I never liked the look.
Now I think it’s my favorite strap for that model.


….Save the drama - I’m just here for the photos….


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Hi, where did buy that strap may I ask? Does Seiko fat spring bars fit with it? Cheers!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Tomkant said:


> Hi, where did buy that strap may I ask? Does Seiko fat spring bars fit with it? Cheers!


If I remember correctly it’s a strap I bought on eBay, the fat spring bars just acutely fit in the strap. 


Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Suede


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Friday!


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> Every time I see one of this, it frustrates the hell out of me that Seiko only sell these in the US. Importing to the UK adds north of 20% and the almighty USD tent-poling this year has made it even less affordable!


I imported mine from Japan. Higuchi and Seiya are your best bets. Still not cheap mind!


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

@Archangel FX old dial and X crown? Dial mod or repair with available crown? 

WOTD


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## aks12r (May 23, 2017)

liking the strap a lot! 


JayQ said:


> View attachment 16839875


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

M.Mikey said:


> @Archangel FX old dial and X crown? Dial mod or repair with available crown?
> 
> WOTD


No, it’s just a straight up SBDX017 - stock.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

aks12r said:


> liking the strap a lot!


Thank you. Wolbrook do make nice tropic straps.


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> No, it’s just a straight up SBDX017 - stock.


Thought X crown was from SLA


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## chumboslice (Feb 17, 2015)

Quick question for everyone: I'm headed on a business trip and am curious to get thoughts on whether I should keep my MM300 on bracelet, or switch to brown leather. General attire is business casual. 

Anyone have thoughts on this?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Injector said:


> I imported mine from Japan. Higuchi and Seiya are your best bets. Still not cheap mind!


Thanks for the info. Higuchi website a bit intimidating!


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> Thanks for the info. Higuchi website a bit intimidating!


You can use the contact form and email Mr Higughi, or Higuchi San, and ask about a specific model you're chasing. He will provide a link and details in English. Very trustworthy people. I've purchased from them many times.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Heljestrand said:


> View attachment 16737196


Lucky you!

A very early SBDX017... and I wouldn't mind that exact Datejust model either...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

jmnav said:


> Lucky you!
> 
> A very early SBDX017... and I wouldn't mind that exact Datejust model either...


I love the Marinemaster. You are the second person who reports that it looks like an “early” one! The Rolex 1601 Datejust from 1968 left my possession and a neo-vintage 1990’s Tritium Hesalite Sapphire Sandwich Speedmaster Professional replaced it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

M.Mikey said:


> Thought X crown was from SLA


The X started on the 017….. these are the tags >>>


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Saturday change from Tuna to MM300


----------



## stygianloon (Apr 27, 2020)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> Where are these shots being taken? Beautiful! (Two of my favorite watches you’ve been posting there and reminds me of my favorite vacation spot)


They were shot in Duck, NC! Great little beach town!

Vr

Matt


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Last day with the orange strap. Crafter Blue is back on.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

New crystal, regulation and case rebuild on my SBDX001


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

First service? How many years have you had it?


----------



## todd.jamer (4 mo ago)

<D>


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Back in business


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

that worn strap that wears like an old t-shirt



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

After many years of passing these by - I finally decided to pull the trigger. 
Many thanks for all your pics in this thread - they inspire the purchase !!!


----------



## moarlo (May 28, 2017)

vanilla.coffee said:


> After many years of passing these by - I finally decided to pull the trigger.
> Many thanks for all your pics in this thread - they inspire the purchase !!!


vrey nice pickup. i got to try one of these on recently and now im kinda obsessed with getting one. i thought it would wear like a brick but that wasnt the case at all


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

moarlo said:


> i thought it would wear like a brick but that wasnt the case at all


go for it! real men never sweat an extra ounce or 2


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> After many years of passing these by - I finally decided to pull the trigger.
> Many thanks for all your pics in this thread - they inspire the purchase !!!
> View attachment 16882861


I just did the same. Mine arrives tomorrow. Enjoy!!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Tagdevil said:


> I just did the same. Mine arrives tomorrow. Enjoy!!


Wear in good health sir


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Just arrived an hour ago. Sporting the Borealis Isofrane strap until I get the bracelet sized……or maybe leave it for a while.

How sweet it is!! 😀


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Congrats. My 017 lives on an isofrane. Been my favorite strap for it so far.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Luke357 said:


> Congrats. My 017 lives on an isofrane. Been my favorite strap for it so far.


I can see why. Very comfortable. Considering a Crafter Blue too but wonder if that can be any more comfortable. Although I do like that it eliminates the gap to the case. Nice look.


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Tagdevil said:


> I can see why. Very comfortable. Considering a Crafter Blue too but wonder if that can be any more comfortable. Although I do like that it eliminates the gap to the case. Nice look.


I have the crafter blue as well and definitely like the look. The strap is great and a good fit, but the OEM clasp doesn't set well for me personally. Its not an issue when wearing the watch and activities, but more or less when i'm desk diving at work the way it lays under my wrist. . That being said I really like the look of the orange crafter blue on the mm300.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Luke357 said:


> I have the crafter blue as well and definitely like the look. The strap is great and a good fit, but the OEM clasp doesn't set well for me personally. Its not an issue when wearing the watch and activities, but more or less when i'm desk diving at work the way it lays under my wrist. . That being said I really like the look of the orange crafter blue on the mm300.


What you're stating is why I was thinking this may be a nicer option with a simpler non-Seiko clasp that may be less obtrusive...... any thoughts on or knowledge of this?......









20mm Crafter Blue - Black Rubber Curved Lug Watch Band compatible with Seiko MM300 Prospex Marinemaster SBDX001, Button Control V-Clasp


This NBR rubber watch band with a curved end lug perfectly fit Seiko MM300 Prospex Marinemaster SBDX001 / SBDX003 / SBDX005 / SBDX017 models. NBR rubber has superior strength and more resistant than natural rubber to oils and acids. Material has met the RoHS requirements and rarely causes severe...




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

I have a Crafter Blue for mine, find that the 12 o'clock side strap is slightly too short which then makes the clasp sit off centre. I do have another crafter blue so might use the longer side of that on the 12 o'clock side (cut down to size) and see if it's any better. Normally wear it on a Watch Steward strap which is great as no extra material under the watch head, and extremely comfortable. Anyway, a pic of mine on a recent holiday on the Crafter Blue:

And one on the Watch Steward:


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Toddy101 said:


> I have a Crafter Blue for mine, find that the 12 o'clock side strap is slightly too short which then makes the clasp sit off centre. I do have another crafter blue so might use the longer side of that on the 12 o'clock side (cut down to size) and see if it's any better. Normally wear it on a Watch Steward strap which is great as no extra material under the watch head, and extremely comfortable. Anyway, a pic of mine on a recent holiday on the Crafter Blue:
> 
> And one on the Watch Steward:


Both look awesome. Which Watch Steward design is that? I heard the G series is becoming very popular.

For the Crafter, do you use the Seiko clasp from the OEM MM300 bracelet?

I'm really blown away by this watch. I had the 001 back in '17/'18 but this seems a step above. Less lettering on the dial helps and the "300" is subtle and barely seen which cleans things up a bit. I don't get the hate for the Prospex logo as I can barely see it.

Also, I have an Borealis Isofrane 20mm on there now and I had to squeeze it to get it in. It fit my Turtle perfectly. Tight on the SBDX023.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tagdevil said:


> Both look awesome. Which Watch Steward design is that? I heard the G series is becoming very popular.
> 
> For the Crafter, do you use the Seiko clasp from the OEM MM300 bracelet?
> 
> ...


Hi mate, yeah I use the original MM300 clasp with the Crafter Blue. Did try the Strapcode ratchet clasp but found it a bit bulky. As for the Watch Steward it's the Original Series in the colour Greystone. Very very comfortable and strong enough weave to hold the watch head secure. 
I'm currently on the look out for an orange Borealis for it as think that would look rather smart. Do have a 22mm orange one but not going to try and squeeze that in😁


----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

moarlo said:


> vrey nice pickup. i got to try one of these on recently and now im kinda obsessed with getting one. i thought it would wear like a brick but that wasnt the case at all


I agree, was always attracted to this watch but afraid it was too big. got a good deal on a local 012 over the summer then came a good deal on a late 001 and I just got and 017 today. I think I am gonna have to chill on the MM but it really is a special watch and wears smaller then one might think.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Nicked a choco bar strap from an SLA055/57 for my 012 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

I wish they made a Crafter Blue strap for the MM300 that had a traditional buckle and not need the deployment clasp. Their universal strap has just a straight end. 

Any other manufacturers make anything like that?


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

I use my Strapcode with the original clasp and it’s a perfect combo imho











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

rc2300156 said:


> I use my Strapcode with the original clasp and it’s a perfect combo imho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that, just about to order the orange Crafter Blue for mine.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Back on the Crafter Blue for this mornings dog walk:


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey folks, couple of questions if I may. In the three days I’ve had my 023 it’s a total of +3. Been quite ”on the money”. Only time I wasn’t wearing it was at a crowded college football game yesterday. I wore it on a morning bleacher-run and 4 mile walk earlier today and it was comfortable throughout. I t walk 3 miles/day. I mountain bike often but won’t wear it then as I might as well put it in a blender with all the vibration and hard hits.

I’m very active daily but When I have some less active work days, ……
is it wise to simply give the crown 20-30 winding turns each day? 
How do you guys know when it’s close to full wind?
Might the accuracy I’m experiencing now change over time? And if so, what can I do to keep it in track?

I prefer to manually wind it as little as possible to keep long term stress to the crown and winding mechanism to a minimum. Is that babying it too much and I’m being overly cautious or is that a good rule of thumb?

thanks for any feedback


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Tagdevil said:


> Hey folks, couple of questions if I may. In the three days I’ve had my 023 it’s a total of +3. Been quite ”on the money”. Only time I wasn’t wearing it was at a crowded college football game yesterday. I wore it on a morning bleacher-run and 4 mile walk earlier today and it was comfortable throughout. I t walk 3 miles/day. I mountain bike often but won’t wear it then as I might as well put it in a blender with all the vibration and hard hits.
> 
> I’m very active daily but When I have some less active work days, ……
> is it wise to simply give the crown 20-30 winding turns each day?
> ...


The power reserve on the cal 8L35 movement is ~50hrs, I think you’ll be fine not manually winding it as long as you’re wearing it 3-4 days a week and actively moving about to wind the watch automatically.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tagdevil said:


> Hey folks, couple of questions if I may. In the three days I’ve had my 023 it’s a total of +3. Been quite ”on the money”. Only time I wasn’t wearing it was at a crowded college football game yesterday. I wore it on a morning bleacher-run and 4 mile walk earlier today and it was comfortable throughout. I t walk 3 miles/day. I mountain bike often but won’t wear it then as I might as well put it in a blender with all the vibration and hard hits.
> 
> I’m very active daily but When I have some less active work days, ……
> is it wise to simply give the crown 20-30 winding turns each day?
> ...


I wear mine quite often so never really have to wind it. If I haven't worn it for over 24hrs I'll give it a "figure of 8" shake to wind it. I'm not too fussed about exact time keeping (mine runs at +7 sec per 24hrs) so would rather just give it a shake than unscrew the crown every day.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Honeymoon period ongoing.
I have several ‘nice’ watches but this one has something I can’t describe. It has on wrist presence yet flies under the radar. 
It’s +4 per day although I long ago stopped buying mechanical watches for the accuracy. So long as it’s within a minute or so a week I’m happy. 
I don’t know how long this honeymoon period will end - all I know is I wish I’d got one sooner. This watch has the potential to end the never ending craving for more watches.
Once more - thanks to everyone that has posted your pictures in this thread, they inspired the purchase of this 23. 
Much obliged and best wishes.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Honeymoon period ongoing.
> I have several ‘nice’ watches but this one has something I can’t describe. It has on wrist presence yet flies under the radar.
> It’s +4 per day although I long ago stopped buying mechanical watches for the accuracy. So long as it’s within a minute or so a week I’m happy.
> I don’t know how long this honeymoon period will end - all I know is I wish I’d got one sooner. This watch has the potential to end the never ending craving for more watches.
> ...


Great pickup and glad you're enjoying it.

Regarding the winning protocols, I find mine (SLA047) winds pretty efficiently and easily meets or just exceeds its 50 hour PR rating if worn for a few hours of activity 3 times or week or so. I'll put it on the winder for a bit if required. 

Definitely a keeper for me...


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

I caved and ordered an SBDX023 from Gnomon. For sub $2200 I couldn’t pass it up. I owned a 001 briefly a long time ago and didn’t get you fully appreciate it. I think this came out to $500 more than I paid for my 001 with the upgraded ceramic and sapphire. Not a bad deal, I’m excited!


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Does this count? 👀


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Anyone with any experience, feedback or commentary on using the Strapcode oyster bracelet on the MM300.....the simpler one without the ratchet??? ........see below.......









20mm Super-O Boyer Watch Band compatible with Seiko SBDX001 SBDX017 MM300 Prospex Marinemaster, Brushed V-Clasp Button Double Lock


For Seiko or simply upgrade your Seiko MM300 SBDX001, SBDX003, SBDX005 by MiLTAT. Super-O Boyer watch band has curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko MM300 SBDX001 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com





The OEM that came with my watch is pretty banged up and may want to go with something like this.

Thanks.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Solotov said:


> Does this count? 👀
> 
> View attachment 16895374


 Tons of character. Lots of use in that one. Thats what tool watches are all about. Wear it proudly til the wheels fall off!!!


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

nolte said:


>


Looks great, what strap is that please?


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Rockin' some blue canvas......thick and soooo comfortable.......


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## diulastar (Feb 21, 2009)

What do you guys think is the best Marinemaster model? Think I'm going to pull the trigger on one because it's a watch I've wanted as a teenager. Leaning towards one of the older models like an SBDX001 or SBDX017. Feels like there are more 017 in good condition, but the 001 was the one I looked at as a teenager and wanted.


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Toddy101 said:


> Looks great, what strap is that please?


It's a one-off made by watchuseek member 'rene.r' 
Here's a better pic:


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

diulastar said:


> What do you guys think is the best Marinemaster model? Think I'm going to pull the trigger on one because it's a watch I've wanted as a teenager. Leaning towards one of the older models like an SBDX001 or SBDX017. Feels like there are more 017 in good condition, but the 001 was the one I looked at as a teenager and wanted.


There is no "best". They are all great watches. Period.

Any of the several ways they've evolved over the years (e.g. ceramic bezel, pip on bezel, lip on bezel, gold sec hand and 300m, removal of MarineMaster word, hardlex to sapphire, the Prospex X or not, etc.) are generally subtle and open to personal taste and preference. 

Find one of the many pictures/videos that shows them side by side and pick one that speaks to you. All are great. No right or wrong or best or not best.

Personally, I liked the less text on the dial, and the gold sec hand and 300m writing. Nothing else mattered to me. Thats why I went with the SLA021/SBDX023.....but thats me......and I found a great one that I'm super happy with.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## integrale (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

diulastar said:


> What do you guys think is the best Marinemaster model? Think I'm going to pull the trigger on one because it's a watch I've wanted as a teenager. Leaning towards one of the older models like an SBDX001 or SBDX017. Feels like there are more 017 in good condition, but the 001 was the one I looked at as a teenager and wanted.


There is no “best”. I’ve owned the 001 and the 017. Currently have the SBDX017 but I wouldn’t hesitate buying any old or modern MM300. They all are cool in their own way. Go with your gut. Buy 2 or 3 different references preowned and sell the ones that don’t connect. If funds are available to do that, go with the one you’ve been dreaming of. Best wishes!


----------



## jarobro (Jan 20, 2014)

diulastar said:


> What do you guys think is the best Marinemaster model? Think I'm going to pull the trigger on one because it's a watch I've wanted as a teenager. Leaning towards one of the older models like an SBDX001 or SBDX017. Feels like there are more 017 in good condition, but the 001 was the one I looked at as a teenager and wanted.


I prefer the 001 or the 017. i like the marinemaster text on the dial. I had an 019 for a short period and while it was a real looker, it didn't quite do it for me like the older models, and it was a touch thicker, so the 019 was a catch and release for me. still have the older guys.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

diulastar said:


> What do you guys think is the best Marinemaster model? Think I'm going to pull the trigger on one because it's a watch I've wanted as a teenager. Leaning towards one of the older models like an SBDX001 or SBDX017. Feels like there are more 017 in good condition, but the 001 was the one I looked at as a teenager and wanted.


I'd go with the 017. It has the modern upgrades, but with old school looks, and still available in BNIB or NOS condition. TBH, I think these NOS SBDX017s are the best value Seikos available right now.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

nolte said:


> It's a one-off made by watchuseek member 'rene.r'
> Here's a better pic:


Thanks for that. If you ever decide to sell.....😉


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

View attachment 16901633
View attachment 16901633


----------



## Solotov (Nov 27, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> There is no “best”. I’ve owned the 001 and the 017. Currently have the SBDX017 but I wouldn’t hesitate buying any old or modern MM300. They all are cool in their own way. Go with your gut. Buy 2 or 3 different references preowned and sell the ones that don’t connect. If funds are available to do that, go with the one you’ve been dreaming of. Best wishes!


Sorry, this is wildly incorrect. The best model is one you don't currently own 🤷‍♂️


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Glad to rejoin the club after 7 years since selling my SBDX001! 

I did not like the X in pictures, but on the wrist it doesn’t bother me at all. I love the gold text and seconds hand. The lume is still insane. One thing that doesn’t get pointed out enough and I was happily surprised by is just how black the dial is on the newer model.

I dislike when black watches look dark gray in certain lights and this one definitely fixed that with a deep black. My speedy is an offender of this.

I also forgot how comfortable Seikos are on the wrist! This bad boy coming in at over 200g and it certainly doesn’t wear that way. I see this being on my wrist for a long time.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

busch12 said:


> Glad to rejoin the club after 7 years since selling my SBDX001!
> 
> I did not like the X in pictures, but on the wrist it doesn’t bother me at all. I love the gold text and seconds hand. The lume is still insane. One thing that doesn’t get pointed out enough and I was happily surprised by is just how black the dial is on the newer model.
> 
> ...


Very nice!! I picked up mine last week after selling my 001 back in 2017-ish. Wears great and depth of the dial is amazing. Pics never do it justice. Enjoying it on leather or canvas straps at the moment...... rubber in the summer to deal with sweat. It may never see the bracelet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

On candy bar Uncle Seiko


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Tagdevil said:


> Very nice!! I picked up mine last week after selling my 001 back in 2017-ish. Wears great and depth of the dial is amazing. Pics never do it justice. Enjoying it on leather or canvas straps at the moment...... rubber in the summer to deal with sweat. It may never see the bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16902236


The OEM rubber is super comfortable. Is the same one I had on my previous spring drive tuna (rip).

I’m a bracelet guy and the bracelet shows where it is lacking compared to my omegas and tudors. However, for $2200 it’ll do just fine. The clasp is the only thing I would really consider replacing.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

busch12 said:


> The OEM rubber is super comfortable. Is the same one I had on my previous spring drive tuna (rip).
> 
> I’m a bracelet guy and the bracelet shows where it is lacking compared to my omegas and tudors. However, for $2200 it’ll do just fine. The clasp is the only thing I would really consider replacing.


I’ve been considering this bracelet from Strapcode since I do need to have one and this I can adjust myself. Gets some good reviews and balances the weight of the watch from what I hear. Has some heft to it.









20mm Hexad Watch Band compatible with Seiko MM300 Prospex Marinemaster SBDX001, 316L Stainless Steel V-Clasp Button Double Lock


For Seiko or simply upgrade your Seiko MM300 SBDX001, SBDX003, SBDX005 by MiLTAT. Hexad with a curved end piece, perfect fit for your Seiko MM300 SBDX001 models. This item includes generic Seiko Dia. 2.5mm spring bars.




www.strapcode.com


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Tagdevil said:


> I’ve been considering this bracelet from Strapcode since I do need to have one and this I can adjust myself. Gets some good reviews and balances the weight of the watch from what I hear. Has some heft to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one. It is a nice option but it doesn’t fit precisely between the lugs.


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I have one. It is a nice option but it doesn’t fit precisely between the lugs.


Yeah I noticed that but really neither does the OEM bracelet. I personally haven’t seen any bracelet that fits the MM precisely but if you know of one I’d appreciate any info on it.

Have you noticed the Strapcode fit possibly being a risk to scratching the case? How is the quality?

Thanks for any impressions you can share.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Have there been any updates on if the current gen SLA021 and SLA023 have been discontinued? If so, any rumors as to a replacement?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr_Pacman said:


> Have there been any updates on if the current gen SLA021 and SLA023 have been discontinued? If so, any rumors as to a replacement?


No


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

TGIF!!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

My new TheWatchSteward.com G-series strap order arrived an hour ago. Had to try it on right away. AMAZINGLY comfortable!!! Serious game changer! Completely changes and incredibly improves the feel of the watch on wrist. The way it nicely hugs the wrist, the watch doesn't move nor feel at all as tall as it is. Stable, light, and solid. I highly, highly, highly recommend trying one......and they’re are relatively cheap.








New The


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

vanilla.coffee said:


> View attachment 16903914


Who made the tropic strap? I think the thickness suits the mm300 well.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

001










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Tokyo321 said:


> Who made the tropic strap? I think the thickness suits the mm300 well.


Uncle Seiko.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Back to original rubber today…I just ordered Crafter Blue black rubber though 🤔


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Mornin’


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

001


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)

Just joined the club with an SBDX001. Can't stop staring at my wrist.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

How many of you guys regularly "clean" your crown tube threads? I really don't, but thought I better do it after looking at it today. =) Took a piece of dental floss and went through the threads a few times and they were clean as new. You would probably be surprised by the amount of stuff that gets built up on the threads.

<* shark >>><


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Broke 

Any indication on where to find a replacement?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Ebay would probably have it. Just search for De39AZ. That's the reference number for that strap.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’d swap my SBDX017 for this one:


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

rc2300156 said:


> Broke
> 
> Any indication on where to find a replacement?
> 
> ...


just got an OEM rubber strap (reference *Seiko Straps R03E011J0 Prospex) *from watch.co.uk. Nice tire tread finishing, larger holes for the Seiko spring bars and none of that fuss around the lug end. Seiko branded keeper and buckle. What's not to like!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

rc2300156 said:


> Broke
> 
> Any indication on where to find a replacement?
> 
> ...











20mm Waffle Strap


Uncles notes Many of you asked for a 20mm version of this classic strap, so I decided to go for it! Also available in 19mm and 22mm, this waffle is a must have for giving your watch that retro look. Works well with the Monster and SKA371 Kinetic Diver, and probably a Citizen model or two. This...




www.uncleseiko.com













Tire Tread Straps


Watch bracelets and straps you can trust.




www.uncleseiko.com


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Moved from canvas to leather today. Such a versatile watch that looks great with anything.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

MM300 with Crafter Blue and Milltat clasp.
With this strap it feels like watch has been on a diet and lost 30% weight. I think I need some time to get used to this strap. It is quite stiff.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Does anyone know if Seiko now regulates the movement for the SBDX023/SLA021's as opposed to prior models? 

My 001 that I had around 2017/18 was typically and acceptably +6-7 sec/day. My SLA021 that I acquired 2 weeks ago (and have worn every day since) is +6 sec total. It went +5 one day about 3 days after I received it and has been spot on ever since.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

vanilla.coffee said:


> Honeymoon period ongoing.
> I have several ‘nice’ watches but this one has something I can’t describe. It has on wrist presence yet flies under the radar.
> It’s +4 per day although I long ago stopped buying mechanical watches for the accuracy. So long as it’s within a minute or so a week I’m happy.
> I don’t know how long this honeymoon period will end - all I know is I wish I’d got one sooner. This watch has the potential to end the never ending craving for more watches.
> ...


Haha true, à superb watch.
I'll take mine out from the safe and post some pictures tomorrow 

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

I think I am obsessed with this watch..Does anyone own more than one MM300? Because I would like to add another one in my ”collection”..I wish Seiko would make MM300 with their new ’glacier’ theme..


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Tomkant said:


> I think I am obsessed with this watch..Does anyone own more than one MM300? Because I would like to add another one in my ”collection”..I wish Seiko would make MM300 with their new ’glacier’ theme..
> 
> View attachment 16916101


Funny....I had been thinking along the same lines a few days ago. Blue dial version looks intriguing.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

rc2300156 said:


> Broke


Oh no! Hopefully the watch was ok and it broke while not on your wrist. 

Any indication that it was going to break? Curious as the OEM rubber is my favorite look for the MM and I feel my strap might be getting close as I bought it in 2014.


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Tagdevil said:


> Does anyone know if Seiko now regulates the movement for the SBDX023/SLA021's as opposed to prior models?
> 
> My 001 that I had around 2017/18 was typically and acceptably +6-7 sec/day. My SLA021 that I acquired 2 weeks ago (and have worn every day since) is +6 sec total. It went +5 one day about 3 days after I received it and has been spot on ever since.


Think you might have got lucky on your latest purchase😁
My 2019 SLA021J1 is running at +7 sec per 24hrs, which seeing as it's an awesome watch in all other areas, is good enough for me😉


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Lume:


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Toddy101 said:


> Think you might have got lucky on your latest purchase😁
> My 2019 SLA021J1 is running at +7 sec per 24hrs, which seeing as it's an awesome watch in all other areas, is good enough for me😉


Thanks and agreed. I'd be perfectly happy with +7/day or so. Will continue to keep an eye on it to see if it stays consistent. I thought I read the 023 had a price bump from prior versions and wondered if adding some level of regulation was one of the reasons.


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

AFAIK Seiko doesn't regulate the 8L35 in any watch. I've been lucky with 3 out of 4.

SLA023 (MM300) +1 spd
SLA045 (MM300) +6 spd
SLA053 (MM300) +13 spd 
SLA055 (MM200) +2.5 spd


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> AFAIK Seiko doesn't regulate the 8L35 in any watch. I've been lucky with 3 out of 4.
> 
> SLA023 (MM300) +1 spd
> SLA045 (MM300) +6 spd
> ...


Indeed you have. Even the +13 would be fine with me. Since I had gotten away from wearing a watch on a daily basis during Covid, now that I am wearing a watch again I still catch myself every now and then checking my phone for the time. When I look at the watch its usually to just look at the watch


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

TGIF!!


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

017


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably my favourite watch of all time:


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one would be hard to let go.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## butcherjp (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

023


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Serious 023 action …..


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I had one of these a year or so ago and I’ve been hankering to get another back in the collection. 

Are the maintenance issues all doom and gloom as many YouTube personalities say they are? (crown tube and having to send to Japan for service)

Thanks, 

Joe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

#strapmonster 😆


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Finally took it out from the safe 
















Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## gtawest (Dec 5, 2016)

I never base opinions on a single owner’s experience, but my 001 from 2005 is off to Seiko Canada for repairs and a possible crown replacement. I’m the second owner and the crown only screws in half a turn which I assume is less than spec. I’ve also requested an unsigned (original) crown rather than a Prospex so we’ll see how that goes.

My regular watch guy made an attempt on it, but later suggested that I go the official route and given the 8L35 movement, I suspect parts will be more easily available anyway.

Seiko told me that the watch can be repaired in the US now, but I’ll post back here when I get a reply and estimate back.


----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

gtawest said:


> I never base opinions on a single owner’s experience, but my 001 from 2005 is off to Seiko Canada for repairs and a possible crown replacement. I’m the second owner and the crown only screws in half a turn which I assume is less than spec. I’ve also requested an unsigned (original) crown rather than a Prospex so we’ll see how that goes.
> 
> My regular watch guy made an attempt on it, but later suggested that I go the official route and given the 8L35 movement, I suspect parts will be more easily available anyway.
> 
> Seiko told me that the watch can be repaired in the US now, but I’ll post back here when I get a reply and estimate back.


your watch will turn into a -017 with the X crown I'm sorry to say.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## gtawest (Dec 5, 2016)

thesharkman said:


> your watch will turn into a -017 with the X crown I'm sorry to say.
> 
> <* shark >>><


Yep, thanks. I’m gonna fight as much as I can, but I think you’re right. I’ll post with details, costs when it’s done


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

gtawest said:


> Yep, thanks. I’m gonna fight as much as I can, but I think you’re right. I’ll post with details, costs when it’s done


Don't fight too hard. You can barely see it.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## gtawest (Dec 5, 2016)

.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

On Nubuck leather with tan stitch from David at slipstreamstraps on Etsy. Awesome pricing for quality leather…..highly recommend you at least take a look at his offerings. Most straps are only $29-$39.


----------



## jlyc2 (May 26, 2011)

as a canadian mm300 owner i'd be very interested in your experience


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

jlyc2 said:


> as a canadian mm300 owner i'd be very interested in your experience


Stunning watch with amazing depth.
Well built for sure.
For use in casual settings. Not good for formal as won’t get under a cuff.
Wears incredibly well with any kind of strap…..and I’ve tried them all.
Need to have bit more awareness as it is tall. Not good to wear when very active.
Wear it every day.
Is operating extremely accurately and is off +11 seconds TOTAL in 3 weeks since the day I set it.
Never letting this one go.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

SBDX001 on a new waffle strap








from Uncle


----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

Like a comfy pajama wrapped around my wrist with a Nick Mankey -


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Has anyone had issues with those quick change spring bars that come with new leather and canvas straps these days? Not sure if I’m comfortable enough with them holding the MM securely and safely.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Tagdevil said:


> Has anyone had issues with those quick change spring bars that come with new leather and canvas straps these days? Not sure if I’m comfortable enough with them holding the MM securely and safely.


I've had couple wear out & break on me (not while wearing, but during install). Also, spring bar ends usually smaller than Seiko fat bars (if that matters to you).


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Finally was able to score some Watch Steward straps and put the minimalist strap on the MM. Wears very comfy and watch stays in place well. 


















Oh, and see now I have to change the date


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Hale color said:


> I've had couple wear out & break on me (not while wearing, but during install). Also, spring bar ends usually smaller than Seiko fat bars (if that matters to you).


It does matter since a thinner diameter bar will be too loose and can ruin the lug hole over time. I found a couple of threads on this after posting this. Thanks.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

21 years old.


----------



## demof1 (Apr 3, 2018)

Anyone know of a watch maker who can repair the crown tube threading issue on these older MM300's?


----------



## jabrooit (3 mo ago)

Selling my SLA019 unfortunately 😔 is this the place to post? I'm UK London based. All box and papers present.


----------



## jabrooit (3 mo ago)

jabrooit said:


> Selling my SLA019 unfortunately 😔 is this the place to post? I'm UK London based. All box and papers present.


----------



## jabrooit (3 mo ago)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Welcome, you might want to check out the Rules for Selling first: 

Sales Corner Rules


----------



## jabrooit (3 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> Welcome, you might want to check out the Rules for Selling first:
> 
> Sales Corner Rules


Ah thanks, wasn't my intention to break the rules, I should have been more thorough looking. Sold my Tudor GMT today too


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

Greetings from Singapore!
Got back on the forum after more than a year and went through the last 90-100 pages the last couple of days...phew! If your old photos of the watch received too many likes the last two days...it was me!

I have a SBDX001 since 2015 and till date it remains my most expensive and most loved + worn watch. 'Used and abused' is how I like to call it!

So many new releases from Seiko the last few years that I must confess I can hardly keep up. I drool over the pics here and get tempted but then I wear my 001 and I think to myself that I am good with the OG. Love all the pictures and the various strap combos. I hope to share more pics of my 001 on her various straps over the coming months and hope to be a regular poster going forward.

To begin with, I am looking for a replacement shark mesh but in a polished version and not brushed. My existing shark mesh (ebay purchase from 2015) started to scratch and hurt a while back and in my infinite wisdom I clipped a link off, then another fell of and before I knew it was missing a few on one side. (2nd pic).

Now I am looking for suggestions for a shiny polished shark mesh, preferably with H links for adjustment on my 19cm / 7.5inch wrist ... no Omega or Staib money though...happy to hear any recommendations.

















Cheers & TIA 🙏 
Tirthak


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

jabrooit said:


> Selling my SLA019 unfortunately 😔 is this the place to post? I'm UK London based. All box and papers present.


Go here and follow the guidelines. Good luck!









Watches - Private Sellers and Sponsors


Sales posts by private sellers & Sponsors To post items for sale you must be registered for at least 90 days and have 100 posts on the forum.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

One of my favorites.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 on Molequin Black Alligator


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

001 on oem waffle strap that came with the watch.


----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

...and then this happened while sitting at the desk....the keeper just disintegrated.









Pro-tip : don't keep any rubber straps unused and in storage for a long time....especially in tropical places with high humidity. Had a similar experience last week with a Scurfa rubber strap as well. 

Now I need to check / test all rubber straps before putting them on.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my JAD-LX9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey folks, which size spring bar is the best fit for the MM300??....... 

I have 2.0mm Spring Bars w/ 1.2mm Tip and 1.8mm with 1.1mm tip. I want to get the best fit to minimize wear on the lug holes. 

TIA for any insights.


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

1.


Tagdevil said:


> Hey folks, which size spring bar is the best fit for the MM300??.......
> 
> I have 2.0mm Spring Bars w/ 1.2mm Tip and 1.8mm with 1.1mm tip. I want to get the best fit to minimize wear on the lug holes.
> 
> TIA for any insights.


1.8


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

I think both should work since the difference is minuscule. But if I'm not mistaken, the original Seiko fat bars have a 1.1mm tip, so the advice above is correct.


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

Seeing there are no mm300s left on the reputable online vendors makes me wonder what will come next. Probably a new dial or an entirely new generation with new case and bracelet, or something in between?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

shahtirthak said:


> Greetings from Singapore!
> Got back on the forum after more than a year and went through the last 90-100 pages the last couple of days...phew! If your old photos of the watch received too many likes the last two days...it was me!
> 
> I have a SBDX001 since 2015 and till date it remains my most expensive and most loved + worn watch. 'Used and abused' is how I like to call it!
> ...


congrats you have the legendary: SBDX001 ! double thumbs up!


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

fluence4 said:


> Seeing there are no mm300s left on the reputable online vendors makes me wonder what will come next. Probably a new dial or an entirely new generation with new case and bracelet, or something in between?


I've heard all sorts of rumors from a new model that is higher end and more expensive (potentially with a highbeat movement ) to the watch being discontinued with more of a focus on the LX line and a rebranding of those LX models.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I've heard all sorts of rumors from a new model that is higher end and more expensive (potentially with a highbeat movement ) to the watch being discontinued with more of a focus on the LX line and a rebranding of those LX models.


Perhaps a different variation of this??......









SLA055J1 | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com


----------



## fluence4 (Sep 4, 2017)

I really hope these rumors are not true.

Изпратено от моят SM-A505FN с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Tagdevil said:


> Perhaps a different variation of this??......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was wondering the same, but I suspect they would want to keep the one piece case which is what makes the MM300 unique. I would love to see a slimmer version of the current model with a nominal price increase but, with the way Seiko has been going lately, I could see prices going up quite a bit.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow. Noticed last night that my 023 which was within +1sec/day, was now operating at +30sec.

Reset about 12 hours ago, then noticed this morning it was about 30 sec ahead.

Does this dramatic change mean I likely somehow got magnetized?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## MiDirtyBastard (Apr 29, 2016)

4 years ago I sold my SBDX017 to fund a Sub. I love the sub, but the lack of the MM300 was a huge hole that I knew would have to be filled at some point again. It’s not leaving this time around!

o


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

MiDirtyBastard said:


> 4 years ago I sold my SBDX017 to fund a Sub. I love the sub, but the lack of the MM300 was a huge hole that I knew would have to be filled at some point again. It’s not leaving this time around!
> 
> o
> View attachment 16952479


MM300 FTW! Nice that you have one again.


----------



## boemher (Jul 5, 2012)

How many of us are 2nd time buyers!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

boemher said:


> How many of us are 2nd time buyers!


✋


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Posting to share and strongly suggest taking some time to watch this if you're not already familiar. My MM300 inexplicably started running +79 sec/day after being literally spot on for weeks. Had it, and other watches, demagnetized today and they are now back to +1-2/day.

I now know from watching this that it was likely due to strap changes. My new Bergeon spring bar tool, new spring bars, and spring bars that came with the straps I recently purchased were all magnetized thus causing the watches to get magnetized and venture wildly off course.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Hey folks, another little tip I came across that you can take or leave........... my bezel was very tight and very difficult to turn. I looked up how to remove the bezel and clean/lube it which is pretty easy on the MM300 but still preferred not to.

Instead I just sprayed a bit of this into a small bathroom cup, and used a QTip to just lightly dap a bit of it around the crack between the bezel and the case while holding the watch on its side. Just very little but all around. Wiped off any excess which was very minimal and immediately was able to be turned beautifully and easily, but not too easily. Perfect. 

Its the PTFE part in the below product (and other products like it) that is like a Teflon which is very safe to use for this and shouldn't gunk the thing up over time. I had it around as I use it often on my mountain bike parts/chain/etc.

Just wanted to share in case your bezel action has gotten super tight.


----------



## CPRwatch (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

CPRwatch said:


> View attachment 16962030


I just got the blue/grey version of this strap (from the SPB149 blue dial) for my SLA023. The color matches the dial really well.


----------



## TW2 (Aug 24, 2018)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I just got the blue/grey version of this strap (from the SPB149 blue dial) for my SLA023. The color matches the dial really well.


Do you mind sharing a picture. Quite curious 🙂


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

TW2 said:


> Do you mind sharing a picture. Quite curious 🙂


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## htk99 (Oct 12, 2018)

After wearing an homage mm300 for 3 years I finally caved in some time ago, it is glorious. I had zero interest in any other watch after the homage already and even less now that I have the real thing. Luckily I still appreciate the homage too.
Now just have to try to fight the urge to buy a black one too, this is the sla023.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

TheWatchSteward..... Au Naturel .....G-Series, Nylon...... Awesome!!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rainier said:


>


Suweeeet combo!


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Suweeeet combo!


Thanks! The 20mm waffle from Uncle (Seiko) is my favorite with the MM300 so far.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Tagdevil said:


> TheWatchSteward..... Au Naturel .....G-Series, Nylon...... Awesome!!
> View attachment 16973383


Au-natural, G spot, Nylons....getting excited there before I realised you were just talking about a watch strap!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

starwasp said:


> Au-natural, G spot, Nylons....getting excited there before I realised you were just talking about a watch strap!


Just a strap….this time around.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I miss this one











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Tagdevil said:


> Hey folks, another little tip I came across that you can take or leave........... my bezel was very tight and very difficult to turn. I looked up how to remove the bezel and clean/lube it which is pretty easy on the MM300 but still preferred not to.
> 
> Instead I just sprayed a bit of this into a small bathroom cup, and used a QTip to just lightly dap a bit of it around the crack between the bezel and the case while holding the watch on its side. Just very little but all around. Wiped off any excess which was very minimal and immediately was able to be turned beautifully and easily, but not too easily. Perfect.
> 
> ...


I used the Wd40 on mine, then immersed the watch in warm water with neutral detergent to clean any excess. Better than new now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Trying The Classic GL831 Rubber Diver Strap by Uncle not-seiko-anymore while waiting for my 001's broken OEM strap replacement


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

rc2300156 said:


> I used the same Wd40 on mine, then immersed the watch in warm water with neutral detergent to clean any excess. Better than new now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


WD40 is something I understood was perhaps not the best option for this because dirt/grime tends to get drawn to it and stick to it. Thats why the PTFE that the dry lube has is kind of like a teflon that repels dirt. Or so I've been led to believe from what I read.

I also use the dry lube on my mountain bike chain pretty often as that obviously gets super dirty and it works great.


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

001 lume










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rc2300156 said:


> 001 lume
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That GL831 combo works surprisingly well on the OG MM300s. I pair it with mine quite often👍


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Gettin' the week started right!!......


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Found it…

Love the green canvas look ^^^^^

I tried it myself before I traded away my mm300.











..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)

Rammus said:


> View attachment 16988281


Looks good! Who made the canvas strap?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

She traveled literally half the world and arrived today. What a pleasure replace the broken one for a mint OEM. My 001 is now happy and complete.



















The new strap went directly for the break in process, something I never did with the original one. Maybe that’s why she lasted only 10 years of wearing










Thank you all the folks that shared tips, knowledge and supported me with valuable info to bring my 001 to its full pack. 1st time this forum supported me as a community. I’m very glad for that.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kg18 (Sep 3, 2018)

Always wanted a mm300 (errr…sla021), but was concerned about size as many have been. Having owned and worn watches of varying sizes over the years from Rolex 16710 and Ceramic Sub to Omega PO42 (2500) to Seiko SKX, I always kept an eye on the mm300.

Have to say, it wears a lot smaller than I thought it would. Tbh, I find it as comfortable as the SKX and PO 2500. I wouldn’t go larger and it’s certainly not a dress watch, but the depth of the dial/case is unmatched among the watches I’ve had a chance to own/wear. 

Wrist is about 7” and relatively flat. Even with a rolled wrist pic (tends to make watch look larger than it actually wears), no issues with being too large.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

kg18 said:


> Always wanted a mm300 (errr…sla021), but was concerned about size as many have been. Having owned and worn watches of varying sizes over the years from Rolex 16710 and Ceramic Sub to Omega PO42 (2500) to Seiko SKX, I always kept an eye on the mm300.
> 
> Have to say, it wears a lot smaller than I thought it would. Tbh, I find it as comfortable as the SKX and PO 2500. I wouldn’t go larger and it’s certainly not a dress watch, but the depth of the dial/case is unmatched among the watches I’ve had a chance to own/wear.
> 
> ...


Wears even better on a Watch Steward strap. Www.TheWatchSteward.com

They were a total gamechanger for me with how this Watch wears. Cheap too. Suggest trying one. It’s a strap magnet. Leather and canvas wear awesome with this Watch also.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Good Thursday!


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Dark Time!


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have a definitive reason why the new MM300 has a lume marker squashed into the chapter ring at the 3 o'clock mark? The marker isn't just shorter, it isn't even in line with any of the other markers. I've read that it's because of the new ISO 6425 diving regs but how come a ton of other Seiko divers haven't got this lume marker at 3 o'clock?


----------



## kg18 (Sep 3, 2018)

Injector said:


> Does anyone have a definitive reason why the new MM300 has a lume marker squashed into the chapter ring at the 3 o'clock mark? The marker isn't just shorter, it isn't even in line with any of the other markers. I've read that it's because of the new ISO 6425 diving regs but how come a ton of other Seiko divers haven't got this lume marker at 3 o'clock?


You are correct. It’s a relatively new update to ISO which explains why not all Seiko divers have the lume there. If you check out the link below James Stacey from Hondinkee explains it. 









Still In Love With My Seiko SPB143


James Stacey celebrates his anniversary with the Seiko Prospex SPB143.




www.hodinkee.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

Although it was a scratch magnet does anyone else think that the original MM bezel looked unique and classy? It was a big part of the look for me.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Injector said:


> Although it was a scratch magnet does anyone else think that the original MM bezel looked unique and classy? It was a big part of the look for me.


Although I prefer the whiter markings of the newer model as opposed to the greyer hue of the original, I prefer the original pip over the newer marker.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

chriscentro said:


>


Obviously nice MM, but what is that Orient model?


----------



## ProF3T (Sep 17, 2015)

starwasp said:


> Obviously nice MM, but what is that Orient model?


It’s the famous Orient saturation diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

Injector said:


> Although it was a scratch magnet does anyone else think that the original MM bezel looked unique and classy? It was a big part of the look for me.


Yes I agree this was a signature feature of the MM300. I think Seiko felt forced into the ceramic bezels due to consumer demand. I also like the original colour scheme of the dial too which gives the watch a warmer look.



chriscentro said:


>


I haven't seen an Orient 300 diver in years. I always remember lusting over it but never pulled the trigger. Yours looks great!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

kdharani said:


> Yes I agree this was a signature feature of the MM300. I think Seiko felt forced into the ceramic bezels due to consumer demand. I also like the original colour scheme of the dial too which gives the watch a warmer look.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen an Orient 300 diver in years. I always remember lusting over it but never pulled the trigger. Yours looks great!


Seiko is never forced into anything. They’re successful doing what they do and listening to customer feedback is one of them…..but they will do it at their own pace very purposely.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Injector said:


> Although it was a scratch magnet does anyone else think that the original MM bezel looked unique and classy? It was a big part of the look for me.


Though I try not to subject to any “beater” tasks, I’ve yet to sustain any significant bezel scratches on my 9 year old 001 or 3 years possession 012. I do remember seeing many cautionary posts early on, basically advising everyone to beware the lacquered bezel’s vulnerability. This has simply proved untrue in my experiences. I tend to wear them much more casually now, and if they do pick up a ding or two, so what? The beauty of the OG bezel still shines on🙌


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hale color said:


> Though I try not to subject to any “beater” tasks, I’ve yet to sustain any significant bezel scratches on my 9 year old 001 or 3 years possession 012. I do remember seeing many cautionary posts early on, basically advising everyone to beware the lacquered bezel’s vulnerability. This has simply proved untrue in my experiences. I tend to wear them much more casually now, and if they do pick up a ding or two, so what? The beauty of the OG bezel still shines on


Same on my 001. I never understood the fragility/vulnerability fame of the mm300 bezel because is completely untrue 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

basculante said:


> View attachment 17003643
> 
> View attachment 17003641
> 
> View attachment 17003642


Which model is this that has the day and date?


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

🤔Tuna?


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

brettinlux said:


> Which model is this that has the day and date?


Appears to be the SBBN031


----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)

TheMeasure said:


> Appears to be the SBBN031


Nice looking watch that,thanks.


----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

Enjoying some KBBQ


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Seize said:


> Enjoying some KBBQ


Very nice, lots to enjoy there. Ah, nice watch by the way!


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Sunday morning tuna breakfast!


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Some night action


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

001


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> My Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Swoon 


..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## 1165dvd (Sep 9, 2010)

Tagdevil said:


> View attachment 17016614


Glad I got to try this one on! I’m on the lookout for it now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

1165dvd said:


> Glad I got to try this one on! I’m on the lookout for it now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Highly, highly recommend. Awesome watch. Enjoy the hunt!


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

From Yesterday 🎼


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## shahtirthak (Apr 18, 2012)

001 on Isofrane, evergreen (or everblack?) combination !


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

New shoes.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

vanilla.coffee said:


> New shoes.
> View attachment 17038344
> 
> View attachment 17038345
> ...


Nice! Dagaz?


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Yup yup 


Hale color said:


> Nice! Dagaz?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Seiko SBDX001


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)

Sent from my Pixel 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Poorman (Aug 31, 2006)

Just received from Topper Jewelers! Have a Crafter Blue strap on the way for it.


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

Giving thanx!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Tanker G1 said:


> AFAIK Seiko doesn't regulate the 8L35 in any watch. I've been lucky with 3 out of 4.
> 
> SLA023 (MM300) +1 spd
> SLA045 (MM300) +6 spd
> ...


Just a thought, my MM300 SLA021 was recently running around that fast and I just demagnetized it. It went back to -3-5spd and that is just fine.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! 🍁


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Winter is bracelet weather!


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Giving thanx!
> View attachment 17053574
> 
> View attachment 17053575


Loving the strap! What strap is it?


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

JayQ said:


> Loving the strap! What strap is it?


I knew I seen that strap before. It’s a Z20 😂 Managed to find one for my SLA021.
Thanks for the inspiration @Archangel FX


----------



## Archangel FX (Dec 25, 2016)

JayQ said:


> I knew I seen that strap before. It’s a Z20 😂 Managed to find one for my SLA021.
> Thanks for the inspiration @Archangel FX


Glad I could help 
(Don’t forget the hot water trick…makes it wear really nice)


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Obligatory 10.08 shot of the SLA035J1 LE on Erica's Original strap. Will shortly be posted in the for sale section.


----------



## JayQ (Nov 13, 2020)

Archangel FX said:


> Glad I could help
> (Don’t forget the hot water trick…makes it wear really nice)


Thanks for reminding me! It’ll be the first thing I do! 👍


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

Off the Crafter Blue on the bracelet.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

017 on the bespoke Postale strap.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

No picture this time. I had to send my SLA023J1 to service as it started running+80 sec/ day…!


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Tomkant said:


> No picture this time. I had to send my SLA023J1 to service as it started running+80 sec/ day…!


Did you check if it was magnetized before sending off? Most often inexplicable and sudden shifts like that indicate it got magnetized and it’s a 30 second fix with a $15 device.


----------



## Tomkant (Mar 23, 2018)

Tagdevil said:


> Did you check if it was magnetized before sending off? Most often inexplicable and sudden shifts like that indicate it got magnetized and it’s a 30 second fix with a $15 device.


I just bought from Amazon a device for this demagnetizing purpose. I still decided to send it for a watchmaker to check as I still have a guarantee.

If it is magnetized I can fix it next time by myself.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Tomkant said:


> I just bought from Amazon a device for this demagnetizing purpose. I still decided to send it for a watchmaker to check as I still have a guarantee.
> 
> If it is magnetized I can fix it next time by myself.


Most watchmakers have them as well if you have one nearby. I can almost guarantee you that’s all it is.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

I shipped mine off today for a domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel insert swap.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Who does that for the older MM300?


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Maryland Watch Works. I bought the parts from Yobokies and sent everything to MWW for install.

They did a great job installing a domed sapphire crystal on my Turtle so I'm sure this will turn out well.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Daniel Hunter said:


> Maryland Watch Works. I bought the parts from Yobokies and sent everything to MWW for install.
> 
> They did a great job installing a domed sapphire crystal on my Turtle so I'm sure this will turn out well.


Crazy, it never occurred to me to mod an older MM300, especially with the top loading bezel on these. Good luck with the mod and save the old parts!


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

I was never a fan of hardlex and the domed sapphire looks great on my Turtle so I thought why not. I watched a video showing how to open an MM300, apparently, it's not rocket science. You snap the bezel off and the crystal is held in place in a retaining ring that unscrews from the case. I actually considered doing it myself but decided against it.


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Daniel Hunter said:


> I was never a fan of hardlex and the domed sapphire looks great on my Turtle so I thought why not. I watched a video showing how to open an MM300, apparently, it's not rocket science. You snap the bezel off and the crystal is held in place in a retaining ring that unscrews from the case. I actually considered doing it myself but decided against it.


For me, something about the MM300 both older and newer, plus the LE versions, I don’t want to change anything other than straps and bracelets. 
These I like as they are, believe it or not.


----------



## Tokyo321 (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

Mtvandi said:


> For me, something about the MM300 both older and newer, plus the LE versions, I don’t want to change anything other than straps and bracelets.
> These I like as they are, believe it or not.
> 
> View attachment 17063973


How lovely!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)

‘06 001


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

Help me decide.
I do not own any watch now and want to get a mm300. I had been lusting for mm300 for years as i like its design the most.
I cant decide between sbdx001 and sbdx023. Price wise, both are similiar with sbdx023 brand new and slightly expensive by 100 dollar.
I am not bother with x/marinemaster logo (wish both of them not there)
Im not bother with lacquered nor ceramic bezel.
Im not bother with hardlex nor sapphire crystal.

What i like about sbdx001 is the overall thickness is actually smaller than sbdx023, which mean it will be the thinnest mm300 to date. Another pro (i think its pro) is that its the first mm300? Everything that first edition will make it special?
And what i like about sbdx023 is that it have darker inky black dial than sbdx001. Owh man, i THINK i would love this kind of dial that suck in all the lights, make it kinda like black hole.

Overall i think im more toward sbdx001?


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

alsetalokin said:


> Help me decide.
> I do not own any watch now and want to get a mm300. I had been lusting for mm300 for years as i like its design the most.
> I cant decide between sbdx001 and sbdx023. Price wise, both are similiar with sbdx023 brand new and slightly expensive by 100 dollar.
> I am not bother with x/marinemaster logo (wish both of them not there)
> ...


The thickness difference is unnoticeable. Also understand the 001 may be due for service and is simply an older watch. 023 less likely due for maintenance and not if new obviously. I have the 023 and like the subtle gold accents, less writing on the dial, and the ceramic bezel with the raised edges. To the naked eye, you barely see the X on the crown. 

But get what your heart tells you.


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

Tagdevil said:


> The thickness difference is unnoticeable. Also understand the 001 may be due for service and is simply an older watch. 023 less likely due for maintenance and not if new obviously. I have the 023 and like the subtle gold accents, less writing on the dial, and the ceramic bezel with the raised edges. To the naked eye, you barely see the X on the crown.
> 
> But get what your heart tells you.


You mentioned about the gold second hands and writings, actually i prefer that than sbdx001. Btw, wouldn't a raised edges at bezel make it kind of weird? I know its good to prevent hitting and scratches, i never saw mm300 in life before so i wouldn't know. 
Thanks mate, guess both watch so damn good, tough call.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

alsetalokin said:


> You mentioned about the gold second hands and writings, actually i prefer that than sbdx001. Btw, wouldn't a raised edges at bezel make it kind of weird? I know its good to prevent hitting and scratches, i never saw mm300 in life before so i wouldn't know.
> Thanks mate, guess both watch so damn good, tough call.


Correct, the raised edges on the bezel is very slight but it protects the bezel from some (certainly not all) scratching.…..and it looks good IMO. The 023 is the culmination of several improvements over the years thus why I went with it but there is no wrong choice.


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

[/QUOTE]


Tagdevil said:


> Correct, the raised edges on the bezel is very slight but it protects the bezel from some (certainly not all) scratching.…..and it looks good IMO. The 023 is the culmination of several improvements over the years thus why I went with it but there is no wrong choice.


Yea, both are good, i made up my mind, i went with sbdx001. My rational told me to pick 023, like what you said, it improved everything. Sapphire, ceramic bezel, golden accents, x marks make it not that clutter, then the deeper dark black dial, dang. But i not mind all above except inky black dial, i went for slight thinner bezel and first mm300 heritage, thats what my heart told me, need to subcumb to it.

As much as i would like to collect both, i would still prefer 1 watch at 1 time. Thats why i taking like 25 years to find a watch that i wanted the most. My first watch was casio a1 lookalike and it so good i purchased again when first one dead on me. But soon after it also dead. Then my third watch was a citizen diver that i bought like 2 years ago, thats for ladies, diameter is 34mm, people mentioned mm300 too big back then then i starting to look for as small diver watch as it can get, then its too small for me. I gave it to my wife and she loved it.


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

Guys, any good looking and comfort rubber strap for mm300? i was thinking 023 rubber strap, it looks good to me, i do not like 001 rubber strap. But i kind of worry about 023 rubber strap is dust magnet?


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

alsetalokin said:


> Guys, any good looking and comfort rubber strap for mm300? i was thinking 023 rubber strap, it looks good to me, i do not like 001 rubber strap. But i kind of worry about 023 rubber strap is dust magnet?


See Uncle Seiko. Although I like the Helm RS1 strap on Amazon. Very good quality and awesome price. But lots of people like the Crafter Blue strap that is made to meet the MM300 case perfectly.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

My 023 started running fast - almost a minute a day. I think it’s because I had it stored in a watch roll next to my drone in my rucksack during a recent trip away.
So I purchased one of these cheap contraptions from Amazon and sure enough it has de-magged the movement and it’s back to its original accuracy.
My fault - relieved I don’t have to send it away for repair !


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

I got the call this morning that my MM300 (SBDX001) is on it's way back to me. I had originally sent it off to have the bezel insert changed and a domed sapphire crystal installed. I was talked out of the insert swap so I just had them switch out the crystal.


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

alsetalokin said:


> Help me decide.
> I do not own any watch now and want to get a mm300. I had been lusting for mm300 for years as i like its design the most.
> I cant decide between sbdx001 and sbdx023. Price wise, both are similiar with sbdx023 brand new and slightly expensive by 100 dollar.
> I am not bother with x/marinemaster logo (wish both of them not there)
> ...


I understand you will use your MM300 as your only watch, so my suggestion is to go for a new one. sbdx023 is my choice. No reason to spend the same amount on a pre-owned one that may need service.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

rc2300156 said:


> I understand you will use your MM300 as your only watch, so my suggestion is to go for a new one. sbdx023 is my choice. No reason to spend the same amount on a pre-owned one that may need service.


Agree. Go for an SBDX023!


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

Thanks guys. Ok, i have a new plan, i'm gonna get the 001 first then 023 next down the road later, which i assuming my boy he gonna wear it no matter he like it or not. 
Guess this is the only way for me to end this dilemma which my mind now have peace after all these years.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> My 023 started running fast - almost a minute a day. I think it’s because I had it stored in a watch roll next to my drone in my rucksack during a recent trip away.
> So I purchased one of these cheap contraptions from Amazon and sure enough it has de-magged the movement and it’s back to its original accuracy.
> My fault - relieved I don’t have to send it away for repair !
> View attachment 17076371
> ...


Seeing your laptop in the background, there is a very good chance it could be that. The laptop keyboard area right where your wrist is has some pretty strong magnets. I’m certain that’s how mine got magnetized a few weeks ago. I switched to a separate keyboard.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

That’s a good shout actually. 
I work from home and have to use 2 laptops. I’ll have to check the desk environment with the Lepsi app on my phone. 
Good tip sir 👍



Tagdevil said:


> Seeing your laptop in the background, there is a very good chance it could be that. The laptop keyboard area right where your wrist is has some pretty strong magnets. I’m certain that’s how mine got magnetized a few weeks ago. I switched to a separate keyboard.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

vanilla.coffee said:


> That’s a good shout actually.
> I work from home and have to use 2 laptops. I’ll have to check the desk environment with the Lepsi app on my phone.
> Good tip sir 👍


 My compass clearly shows considerable magnetism just below the laptop keyboard. Unfortunately don’t have a way to share the video on here


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Just got it back in the mail…


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent mine to NJ to get movement serviced. Still in queue to get work done, however they tell me that it doesn’t need to go to Japan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SBDX017


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

alsetalokin said:


> Guys, any good looking and comfort rubber strap for mm300? i was thinking 023 rubber strap, it looks good to me, i do not like 001 rubber strap. But i kind of worry about 023 rubber strap is dust magnet?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Always buy the real Marinemaster SBDX001/SBDX012/SBDX017


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

On an army green uncle GL831 strap.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

fluence4 said:


> Seeing there are no mm300s left on the reputable online vendors makes me wonder what will come next. Probably a new dial or an entirely new generation with new case and bracelet, or something in between?


Don't know how it will look, but I bet it will cost like $2000 more.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

jmnav said:


> Don't know how it will look, but I bet it will cost like $2000 more.


Correct. They have the SLA055/57 just for this. Very similar to SLA021 just not as tall and more wearable with everbright steel but no bracelet for considerably more $$.


----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

basculante said:


> View attachment 17078300
> 
> View attachment 17078299
> 
> ...


Nice shots man.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)

Cowboy Bebop said:


> Nice shots man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Thanks! Some reviews on my channel and going to review the mm300 next week


----------



## alsetalokin (2 mo ago)

basculante said:


> View attachment 17086470
> 
> View attachment 17086466
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## cerberus63 (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

New bracelet today…


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Miltat bracelet and I fitted the Seiko ratchet clasp to it.


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SBDX017


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

My Instagram








chriscentro • Instagram photos and videos


13K Followers, 923 Following, 2,358 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @chriscentro




www.instagram.com


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

That looks good. How does it feel, compared to the stock bracelet? 



Daniel Hunter said:


> New bracelet today…


----------



## Daniel Hunter (7 mo ago)

Buick said:


> That looks good. How does it feel, compared to the stock bracelet?


Much more substantial and balanced on the wrist than the stock bracelet.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

From bracelet to Horoween strap today.


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

3 sbdx017 models on 3 different strap/bracelet options. The strapcode jubilee model was a complete pain to fit. Many springbars were used to get them to drop in correctly (fat bar's obviously). 
Strapcode has a tendency to blame Seikos tolerances but sometimes it's obvious that the blame falls with the tolerances of the strapcode endlinks on occasion. Anyhow, this is just a quick post to show that the look of the sbdx017 can be altered drastically with just a strap/bracelet change. Three different watches of the same model all wear completely different which gives a whole different look and feel on the wrist. All 3 fitted correctly with the fat bar's, otherwise you just get the slop of movement from the lugs which isn't a nice feeling at all, nor good for the drilling of the lugs. Have a great Sunday folks.


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Seikonut1967 said:


> 3 sbdx017 models on 3 different strap/bracelet options. The strapcode jubilee model was a complete pain to fit. Many springbars were used to get them to drop in correctly (fat bar's obviously).
> Strapcode has a tendency to blame Seikos tolerances but sometimes it's obvious that the blame falls with the tolerances of the strapcode endlinks on occasion. Anyhow, this is just a quick post to show that the look of the sbdx017 can be altered drastically with just a strap/bracelet change. Three different watches of the same model all wear completely different which gives a whole different look and feel on the wrist. All 3 fitted correctly with the fat bar's, otherwise you just get the slop of movement from the lugs which isn't a nice feeling at all, nor good for the drilling of the lugs. Have a great Sunday folks.
> View attachment 17100971
> 
> ...


Like the fabric strap, but prefer the OG bracelet. Each to their own!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

Starting today off right 😁


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

A different view


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

TheMeasure said:


> A different view


Personal preference but that needs to be a little tighter IMHO. These heavy watches become uncomfortable if worn too loose.


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Pete26 said:


> Personal preference but that needs to be a little tighter IMHO. These heavy watches become uncomfortable if worn too loose.


It’s not as loose as it appears. The clasp is pretty thick IMO so I think that gives the illusion there is more space at the bottom of my wrist than there is. I size my bracelets where I can slide my index finger inside the bracelet when worn, otherwise for me it becomes too tight and uncomfortable. But I get that may be too loose for some. 

Cheers!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rainier (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Love it when she’s got that tiny bit of “daylight” lume 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

lol....right behinda ya' again.

<* shark >>><


----------



## Seize (Sep 30, 2019)

SBDX017


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Friday


----------



## nolte (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## jswing (Dec 1, 2006)

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## luisrm02 (Apr 10, 2019)

The GOAT, with uhm…a goat!


----------



## Mtvandi (Aug 1, 2020)

From the snowy ❄ ⛄ mountains of the PNW! 
Happy New Year!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Arrived yesterday and I absolutely love it ! I was a little unsure about the new date window but in the flesh it doesn’t bother me at all, if anything IMHO it’s more modern than the white surround.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)




----------



## DarthVedder (Jun 12, 2011)

Kaiju battle


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Heljestrand said:


> Friday
> View attachment 17125167


Love me some classic Penhaligons...

Popped my 047 onto an Artem sailcloth strap a while back, and while the colour's not dead on, it's a great match.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

Just arrived home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

